# Hangman-Spiel



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2013)

Jeder kennt dieses Spiel. Aber immer nur ein Buchstabe. Wer also Lust hat, der spielt mit. Es dürfen 5 Fehler gemacht werden, ansonsten ist der Spieler draußen. Wer das Lösungswort erraten hat, darf sich ein neues Wort aussuchen.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Beteiligung 

Ich fange mal an:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## pofgo (5 Nov. 2013)

ist ein *S* dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2013)

nein kleiner Tip kennste ein Forum


----------



## beachkini (6 Nov. 2013)

*E* gibts so gut wie immer?!


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

E geht immer 

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

celebboard


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Nov. 2013)

Ich kaufe ein B

Edit: Ups hab noch geschlafen


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

celebboard ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Weiter geht's!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein S bitte


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Leider Nein!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dörty (6 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein C.


----------



## sumobaer (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein "N" vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein E geht immer


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Kein C

_ _ _ N _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

was ist mit dem E


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Jo!

_ _ _ N E _ _ _


----------



## ddd147 (6 Nov. 2013)

ein U bitte


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Leider nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

bitte ein A


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Gerne!

_ A _ N E _ A _


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

Ist R dabei?


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Ja!

_ A R N E _ A _


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

Karneval .


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2013)

Claudia schrieb:


> Karneval .




So Isses!:thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Dann nochmal ein E bittte


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

ein e ist nicht dabei


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

Dann versuch ich mal A


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

_ a _ _ _ - _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

S a _ _ _ - _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

ein H gibt es nicht


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

dann mal ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

S a n _ _ - _ a _ _ _ n


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

Sankt Martin


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

Ja du darfst weiter machen


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sachse (6 Nov. 2013)

gib mir mal ein E wie 'Esel'


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

und ein S wie Schwein


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## pofgo (6 Nov. 2013)

ein I wie Igel


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

und ein H wie Hans


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

Weder H noch I dabei


----------



## Sachse (6 Nov. 2013)

haste ein A im Angebot?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

dann vielleicht ein R


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

A _ _ e _ _ s _ a _ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

Nein, kein B


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2013)

ein D wie Dora


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

A d _ e _ _ s _ a _ e _ d e r


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

Adventskalender


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2013)

Richtig :thumbup: Du darfst...


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

:wow:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Nov. 2013)

Ich Hätte Gerne Ein *N*


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Wie sieht es mit einem S aus


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

_ s _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

_ s _ a _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## pofgo (6 Nov. 2013)

ist ein L dabei wie Lena


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Nov. 2013)

Wie wäre ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Ostern


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

M ist nicht dabei

O s _ a _ _ e _ l e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Kann ich auch lösen? 
Wenn nicht nehme ich ein D wie Dora!


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

Du kannst lösen wann du willst, D ist auf jeden Fall nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Tüte


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

Nö, T ist auch nicht drin


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rotwein!


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

Wie wärs denn mal mit einem C


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Na schön Oscarverleihung


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2013)

Oscarverleihung ist richtig. Du kannst weitermachen


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Also mal was kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehm mal ein E


----------



## pofgo (6 Nov. 2013)

ich nehme ein U


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ja  kein U

_ _ _ _ e e


----------



## pofgo (6 Nov. 2013)

Schnee  glaube ich


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Nein leider


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Ich kaufe ein A wie Anton.


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

und wie wäre es mit Kaffee


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Kaffee ist richtig :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Nov. 2013)

Wie wäre ein *T
*


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

OK dann kommt hier mein Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Esel


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ s s e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

_ a s s e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Nov. 2013)

Wasserwerk


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein R bitte


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

Wasserwerk ist leider falsch 

_ a s s e r _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein W wie Wasser


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

W a s s e r _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

W a s s e r b e _ _

So jetzt bitte Lösen damit ich selbiges besuchen kann


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Test!


----------



## grenzau (6 Nov. 2013)

W a s s e r b e t t 

So und wer weiß jetzt die Lösung?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Keine Ahnung happy010


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Na gut mach ich mal weiter! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

vielleicht ein R


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

R _ _ r _ e r s _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

und ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Amateur ist leider nicht dabei.


----------



## redfive (7 Nov. 2013)

Hätte gern ein "T"


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

R _ _ r _ e r s t _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

R _ _ r _ e r s t _ _ _ u _ _


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme mal ein N


----------



## pofgo (7 Nov. 2013)

ich nehme ein A


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

R _ _ r _ e r s t _ _ _ u n _ 

M und A sind nicht da! 
Jetzt fängt er auch noch an zu reimen.


----------



## redfive (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Dora


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

L und D sind auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

R _ _ r v e r s t _ _ _ u n _


----------



## redfive (7 Nov. 2013)

ein "I" vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Nein! Ein "I" ist auch nicht dabei.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Dann frag ich mal nach O wie Olivia


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

R o _ r v e r s t o _ _ u n _

Na? Du weißt es doch schon?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich löse, ach nee dann muss ich neu machen keine zeit immer zu schauen nehme ein *G* wie Glockenspiel​


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

R o _ r v e r s t o _ _ u n g

Löse ruhig! Ich hab auch gleich keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich hab auch im Moment keine Zeit, aber ich sag mal 

Rohrverstopfung

Neues Wort kommt später


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch im Moment keine Zeit, aber ich sag mal
> 
> Rohrverstopfung
> 
> Neues Wort kommt später



Das ist richtig! :thumbup:
Heute Abend hab ich auch wieder mehr Zeit, dann können wir wieder loslegen.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

E ist doch langweilig, nimm doch mal einer Q oder X 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

So muss noch mal kurz weg, fleissig weiter raten :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein Y wie York!


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

So wieder da. Y ist net drin, aber wenigstens mal was anderes :thumbup:


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Also dann nehm ich mal ein W


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

W ist auch nicht enthalten


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein Z wie zwicken.


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Dann vielleicht ein V


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ v e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

V ja, Z nein, so langsam müssen wohl mal die normalen wieder ran


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein K wie Könner.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

K auch nicht, wieviele Fehlversuche darf man machen? 

Mir fällt gerade auf, ein E hab ich vergessen

_ _ _ _ v e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...viermal das "r" bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ach so, nur 5 Fehlversuche darf man machen.
Dann nehme ich jetzt ein P wie Profi.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...viermal das "r" bitte:thumbup::thumbup:



Ich glaub er hats schon  passt genau

_ _ _ _ v e r _ r _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ r _ _ _


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

P ist auch dabei

_ _ _ _ v e r _ r _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ p r _ _ r _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...jetzt bitte mal ein paar "n" rin und dann haben wir es, oder auch nicht:thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ v e r _ r _ e _ _ _ n _ _ p r _ _ r _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

..."m" passt, oder:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich kaufe ein S wie Superheld.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ v e r _ r _ e _ _ _ n _ s p r _ _ r _ m m


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

"a" und "g" :thx: und ein "o"


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> "a" und "g" :thx: und ein "o"



Nee, Nee immer nur einen


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

..naja hinten ist "progamm" :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..naja hinten ist "progamm" :thumbup:



Eigentlich Buchstabe oder lösen  ich nehme mal das A

_ _ _ _ v e r a r _ e _ _ _ n _ s p r o g r a m m


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...na dann knall mal ein "b" rein


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

So jetzt aber

B _ _ _ v e r a r b e _ _ _ n _ s p r o g r a m m


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

Aua, mit dem "B" vorne habe ich nicht gerechnet
..ein "i" Bitte


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

B i _ _ v e r a r b e i _ _ n _ s p r o g r a m m


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

..na jut:

*Bildverarbeitungsprogramm*


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..na jut:
> 
> *Bildverarbeitungsprogramm*



Done :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

---------...eine Dienstleistung:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Mein Telefonjoker sagt ein N wie Nebel!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

No ...kein "n" dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rudel.


----------



## pofgo (7 Nov. 2013)

ein a dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...ein "r" ist dabei !!!:thumbup: kein "s" und kein "a"

*---r----r*


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich würde gern mal nach dem o fragen trau mich allerdings nicht so richtig und nehme deshalb das B


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...beides passt:thumbup::thumbup:

B--r-o--r


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ist ein M wie Mut dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...nix "m"


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

..na aber :thumbup::thumbup:

*B-er-o-er*


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich hoffe es steht kein i an zweiter stelle.

Also i


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...das "i" ist das Beste !!!

Bier-o-er


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Bierholer?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

*Tooorrrr..!!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

...und Du bist dran !!!


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

OK dann mein Wort

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

Oho, ein Wort ohne Buchstaben 

...ein "e" Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

S ist nicht dabei

_ _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ E _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

das R vielleicht


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e r _ _ _ _e _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme den Fifty-Fifty-Joker. 
Ne, ich nehme ein N wie Nord!


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Nimm doch besser den fifty-fifty Joker den das S hatten wir schon ausgeschlossen


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Fifty-Fifty-Joker.
> Ne, ich nehme ein N wie Nord!



Jetzt gibt meins ja keinen Sinn mehr aber ein N ist auch nicht drin


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

_ a _ e r a _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



Ist auch nicht enthalten


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

_ a _ e r a _ _ _ e _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

was ist mit den M


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

_ a m e r a _ _ _ e _ _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein "P" Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Das K könnte passen


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das K könnte passen



jep:thumbup:


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Beide treffer aber noch nicht versenkt

K a m e r a _ p _ e _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...ein "v" Bitte


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Es ist übrigens erlaubt zu lösen wenn man weiß was es ist 

K a m e r a o p _ e _ _ i v


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Ein J bitte


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

K a m e r a o p j e _ _ i v


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

..ein "k" bitte, köönte passen


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

oh das hab ich wohl vergessen wie gut das ihr mein wort besser wisst als ich

K a m e r a o p j e k _ i v

Der Tag war halt einfach shon zu lang


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

mach mal noch das T da rein


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Dann darfst du wohl das nächste Wort machen

Kameraobjektiv


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

So das nächste 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Dann nehm ich noch ein G wie Gute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2013)

Keine Gute Nacht


----------



## grenzau (7 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Keine Gute Nacht



und das H wie Hätte ja sein können?


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Das H ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2013)

..A wie Aufstehen


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

jo dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme das *B* wie wieder ins *Bett* gehen.


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Das B haben wir auch 

_ _ _ _ b a _ _


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Das "S" bitte.


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ s s b a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Norden.


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Kein N dabei


----------



## pofgo (8 Nov. 2013)

ein U wie Ute


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch

_ u s s b a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein L wie Leichtsinnig.


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Jo jetzt aber 

_ u s s b a l l


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Ich kauf ein "F" und sach ma "Fussball"


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ja Volltreffer :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

OK, next!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Mal wieder das E wie Einfach


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Eher dreifach!

E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ E _ _ E


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal das S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Und ich nehme gleich noch das *T* wie Guten *Tag*.


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Kein "S", kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

A ber klar

E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ A E _ _ E


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nützlich!


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

I N diesem Falle ja

E N _ _ _ _ _ _ A E _ I E


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Dora


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *Gut *gemacht. :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Kein D&G, zu teuer!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal ein W wie Wein


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Bin leider kein W eintrinker

E N _ _ _ _ _ _A E _ I E


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein G wie Gross


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Immer noch nicht!?


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Ich *Kaufe* ein *K*.


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

was ist mit einem M


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

"K" ja, "M" nein

E N _ _K _ _ _ A E _ I E

weiteres nach 20:00 Uhr


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein Z wie Zauber


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Ok......ich löse dann mal und mach weiter. Ich hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse "redfive". 
Lösungswort: *Enzyklopädie* :thumbup:

Hier jetzt das neue Wort.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Nov. 2013)

Ich kaufe ein *E*


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein *E*



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber es gibt kein *E*.


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein *A*


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein S :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ s _ _ a _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ s _


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Nov. 2013)

*U wie Unfug*


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ s _ _ a _ _ s _ _ u _ _ a _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Haus


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ s _ h a _ _ s _ _ u _ _ a _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

dann ist auch das C dabei


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ s c h a _ _ s _ _ u _ _ a _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Lösung war ja korrekt, warum soll ich da sauer sein

Ein "T" im Angebot?


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

_ _ r t s c h a _ t s _ _ u r _ a _ _ s t


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein F vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

_ _ r t s c h a f t s _ _ u r _ a _ _ s t


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Vorne ein grosses W


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

W _ r t s c h a f t s _ _ u r _ a _ _ s t


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

"L" wie A LL ehol?


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

W i r t s c h a f t s _ _ u r _ a l i s t


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

W i r t s c h a f t s _ _ u r n a l i s t


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

W i r t s c h a f t s _ o u r n a l i s t

Du darfst auch schon früher lösen. Man muss nicht bis zum letzten Buchstaben spielen.


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Wirtschaftsjournalist!


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Super redfive! :thumbup:
Damit bist Du dran. Aber Endlösen wird ich heute nicht mehr!


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2013)

Hab leider keine Zeit am WE, Rolli machst Du bitte weiter.


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2013)

Bin auch am WE weg Hehnii mach weiter


----------



## Hehnii (9 Nov. 2013)

Ooh Menno! :angry: Immer muss ich! 

Kann aber auch nicht ständig Antworten. 
Aber egal, dauert das Spiel halt etwas länger!
Hier nun das neue Wort: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Na dann ratet mal!


----------



## Charly68 (9 Nov. 2013)

Bitte ein "E"


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehm mal ein T wie Taylor


----------



## pofgo (10 Nov. 2013)

ein I bitte


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* ja, aber* I* nicht pofgo.

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ t e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

Okay, dann nehm ich noch ein S wie Sarah Gadon


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ t e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

Na also, jetzt noch ein D wie Diane


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ich habe extra ein Wort ohne *D* genommen, damit Du nicht *D* wie *Diane* nehmen kannst!


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich habe extra ein Wort ohne *D* genommen, damit Du nicht *D* wie *Diane* nehmen kannst!



 Dann halt R wie Rachael


----------



## pofgo (10 Nov. 2013)

ist ein L dabei


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e r s _ _ _ _ _ t e l _ _ l _


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

Und die nächste in meiner Liste: A wie Amber


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

A _ _ e r s _ _ a _ _ t e l _ a l _

Und?


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

Mit U fällt mir gerade kein Name ein, ich nehms trotzdem


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Kein *U*. Tut mir wirklich nicht leid!


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

C wie Celine Dion


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

A c _ e r s c _ a c _ t e l _ a l _

Du darfst auch lösen!


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> A c _ e r s c _ a c _ t e l _ a l _
> 
> Du darfst auch lösen!





Keine Ahnung, was soll das für ein Wort sein? Vielleicht weiss es jemand anders

Ich nehme noch mal H wie Helene


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

A c _ e r s c h a c h t e l h a l _

Wenn Du es jetzt nicht weißt, wirst Du als S-mod abgelöst!


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

Ackerschachtelhalm


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Claudia schrieb:


> Ackerschachtelhalm



Das ist richtig "Claudia". :thumbup:
Auf Dein neues Wort bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme mal ein *H* wie *Hayley*!


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein E wie Eisbär


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ h _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *Sonne* bitte.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ s _ h _ _ _ e


----------



## pofgo (10 Nov. 2013)

ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Da kommt doch jetzt bestimmt ein *C* wie *Claudia* noch rein.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ s c h _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein *A* wie Anfänger.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

ein A gibt es nicht


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein *R* wie Rose.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ s c h _ r _ e


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein *F* wie Fön.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ s c h _ r f e


----------



## pofgo (10 Nov. 2013)

ein A bitte


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

ein A gibt es nicht


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G *wie *g*leich hab ich es.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e g _ _ _ s _ _ s c h _ r f e


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein *Ä* wie *Ä*rger.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e g _ _ _ s _ _ s c h ä r f e

nun aber lösen


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*annengrün.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

nein kein T


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein *N* wie *N*otnagel.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e g _ n _ s _ n s c h ä r f e


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Das* U* wie *U*berhauptkeine Ahnung.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e g u n g s u n s c h ä r f e


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Das *W* wie *W*ahrhaft schweres Wort.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

_ e w e g u n g s u n s c h ä r f e


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein *B* wie *B*ewegungsunschärfe.


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein *B* wie *B*ewegungsunschärfe.



Bewegungsunschärfe ist richtig

du machst weiter


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ok! Geht weiter:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Ernst


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

N wie Norbert


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _

Ich schreibe die beiden mal nebeneinander. Ich denke das ist Euch ganz recht.


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Adelheid


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

ein S wie Siegfried


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

_ _ a s _ _ e n _ _ s _

Ich schreib sie wieder zusammen!


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

Ein L wie Lutz


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

ein R wie Richard


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

_ l a s _ _ e n _ _ s _

*L* ja, *R* nein!


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

B wie Berta


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

ein G wie Gott


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Kein B und G. Nun aber mal anstrengen Ladys!


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

K wie Kurt


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

ein M wie Martha


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ihr versteht das Spiel schon? 
Ihr sollt Buchstaben nehmen die in das Wort passen und nicht die anderen. 
*K* und *M* auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2013)

P wie Paula


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

Ja wenn du so ein kack Wort nimmst  

O wie Olaf


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

_ l a s _ _ e n p o s _


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

Flaschenpost !!!!


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

.Engelchen. schrieb:


> Flaschenpost !!!!



Super "Engelchen" !!! 

Du darfst jetzt, aber ob wir das heute noch lösen weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## .Engelchen. (10 Nov. 2013)

So dann mal los 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme das* E* wie *E*ngelchen. 
Damit hast Du nicht gerechnet, stimmts?


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

nö gar nicht. Ist aber eins drin  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

So, mein letzter Buchstabe heute:

Ein* T* wie *T*annenbaum.


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Leider kein T


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2013)

Ein "R" bitte, oder auch zwei oder drei


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Ist 1 dabei 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## pofgo (11 Nov. 2013)

ein I bitte


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

_ _ r _ i _ _ _ i e


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2013)

Ein "D" vielleicht?


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

D leider nicht


----------



## pofgo (11 Nov. 2013)

ein L bitte


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

und dazu noch ein *S* wie *S*ieger.


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

_ _ r _ i _ _ l i e

S gibts keins


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Ein *B* wie *B*ald hab ich es!


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Kein B  Du weißt schon wie das Spiel funzt ge  


_ _ r _ i _ _ l i e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Das musst Du gerade sagen.  Ich erinnere mal an gestern Abend. 
Jetzt nehme ich ein *P* wie *P*asst ins Wort.


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Kein P 

_ _ r _ i _ _ l i e


----------



## pofgo (11 Nov. 2013)

ein M bitte


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Ein* N* wie *N*icht noch mal nicht dabei. :angry:


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Yeah beides dabei 

M _ r _ i n _ l i e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Ist das auch ein normales Wort? :crazy:
Ich nehme bitte ein *A* wie *A*chtung gleich werde ich lösen.


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Ja ist ein normales Wort bzw Fachausdruck 

M a r _ i n a l i e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Keine Ahnung! 
Dann nehme ich mal das *G* wie *G*ut gemacht.


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Yeah gelöst 

M a r g i n a l i e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Oh nein! :angry:
Bin ich ja schon wieder dran. 

nächstes Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehm nen E


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Aber nur zwei gebe ich Dir. 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Dann noch ein A


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## .Engelchen. (11 Nov. 2013)

Und nen L


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

*L* wie *L*eider nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg bitte


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

So schnell gibt es hier keinen Sieg! 

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Nö, *M* wie *M*üsst ihr schon besser Raten ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Dann eben ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Hättest Du gesagt *H* wie *H*ehnii wäre was dabei, aber so nicht!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Dann eben D wie Doof


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Doof? :angry:
Das muss heißen *D* wie schon wieder *D*aneben!


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

Ich kaufe ein T


----------



## pofgo (13 Nov. 2013)

ich nehme ein t


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ t e _ _ a _ _

Nur ein *T* drin, nicht zwei.


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

R wie Rachael


----------



## redfive (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein "P" im Angebot?


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

*R* ja aber ein *P* nein!

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ t e r _ a _ _


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

Dann noch ein C wie Cindy 

Rachael passt halt immer


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

*C* wie keine *C*hance.


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

U wie Unglaublich komisches Wort.


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

*U* wie Du wirst mir langsam *U*nheimlich ist dabei. 

S _ _ _ e _ u _ t e r _ a _ _


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Fängt ja gut an


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein *F* wie eben hattest Du An*F*ängerglück ist nicht dabei.


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

I wie Irgendwie glaube ich das Wort existiert gar nicht


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

*I* wie* I*ch glaub das auch bald, ist nicht dabei.


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

K wie Keine Ahnung was das sein soll


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Nov. 2013)

G wie glaube ich weiß es ​


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

*K* wie *K*önnt ihr mal richtig raten ist auch nicht dabei. 

Du hast nur noch einen Fehlversuch, dann bist Du raus "Engelchen"!


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

Sonnenuntergang!!!!!!!


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

.Engelchen. schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang!!!!!!!



Wie bist denn da jetzt so schnell drauf gekommen? :angry:
Ich hätte Euch noch einen Monat raten lassen. 
Also Glückwunsch und Du darfst! :thumbup:


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Wie bist denn da jetzt so schnell drauf gekommen? :angry:



Geheimnis    

Neues Wörtchen  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

Kein S, sorry


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein *N* wie *N*achtfalke.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Dann das A wie Anton


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e n _ _ _ _ e

Ein N aber kein A


----------



## pofgo (13 Nov. 2013)

ein *T * bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Mach mal ein F wie Fehler


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Und ein *R* wie *R*echt hab ich.


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

R e _ e n _ _ _ _ e

Kein T, kein F, 1 R


----------



## weazel32 (13 Nov. 2013)

Regenrinne?


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Ja, war mein Buchstabe als einziger dabei! :WOW:
Jetzt ein* B *wie *B*ester!


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

Leider nein weazel 

B wie Blöd gelaufen, nicht dabei


----------



## pofgo (13 Nov. 2013)

ein *I* vill


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

I wie Ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein G wie Gehen


----------



## pofgo (13 Nov. 2013)

dann eben ein *D*


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein* L* wie *L*eichtigkeit.


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

R e g e n _ _ l _ e

1 G & L sind dabei  
D leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Folie


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

F ist auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein W wie Wein


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

R e g e n w _ l _ e


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

R e g e n w o l _ e


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Sag ich mal Regenwolke


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

Yeah richtig


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Dann auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (13 Nov. 2013)

"R" wie richtig


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

Kein R dabei


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*ieger bitte.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

haben wir 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2013)

"E" wie einfach?


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ja ist dabei 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2013)

"T" dabei?


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ja 

_ _ s t _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein* N* wie *N*un aber.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Nun ja 

_ _ s t _ _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M* wie nur *M*ut.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein M dabei


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Nov. 2013)

ein I wie in Ilse DeLange


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

auch kein I


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein* F* wie ver*F*lucht das muss doch dabei sein.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

verFlucht ist es aber nicht


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Dann nehme ich ein* D* wie *D*ämliches Wort.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

ist nicht dabei aber auch nicht dämlich 

_ _ s t _ _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G* wie ich *G*laub das ist dabei.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Glaubst richtig 

_ _ s t _ _ g e n


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*nmögliches Wort.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Nein kleiner Tip fang das ABC mal von vorne an


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ok, dann nehme ich ein *O* wie am *O*nfang.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Kein O damit fängt es ja auch nicht an


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anfang des Abc


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Dann nehme ich ein *W* wie *W*eit vorne der Buchstabe. 
Ist 1x dabei!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Oh jetzt kommen sie aber 

_ a s t w a g e n


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ich lass der Dame den Vortritt!


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

Lastwagen


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Richtig Claudia  war ja auch ein verdammt schweres Wort  nicht Hehnii


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Mal wieder das E wie Emil


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anfang


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *W* wie ich *W*usste das letzte Wort schon sehr früh.


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Norbert


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*oll mein Buchstabe war als einziger nicht dabei.


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e _ _ a n _ e n _ _ w _ e

kein S und kein T wieso dein W ist doch dabei


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Ist bestimmt dabei


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e r _ a n _ e n _ _ w _ e

kein I


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Hast mein *W* mit Absicht vergessen, was? 
Jetzt ein *M* wie *M*utig, *M*utig von Dir.


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein L wie Leichtes Wort


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Vielleicht ein B wie Bär


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e r _ a n _ e n b _ w l e

kein M 

nein ich hatte das Fenster schon auf als du deine Antwort noch getippt hast und dann wurde sie mir nicht mehr angezeigt da es auf eine neue Seite ging


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

kein V .


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*anz einfach.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Aber bestimmt ein O wie Otto


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ e r _ a n g e n b o w l e


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Feuerzangenbowle


----------



## Claudia (14 Nov. 2013)

ja Feuerzangenbowle ist richtig


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N *wie *N*un aber!


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Nov. 2013)

DAs übliche R wie Rachael


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Toast bitte.


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e r _ _ n _ _ _ _ t e n _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Nov. 2013)

D wie Diane vielleicht?


----------



## pofgo (14 Nov. 2013)

ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

*H* wie *H*ayley vielleicht.


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

_ e r s a n d _ _ s t e n _ a _ s _ h a _ e


----------



## pofgo (14 Nov. 2013)

ein V bitte


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein K wie Katrina


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein* C* wie *C*hancenlos!


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Versandkostenpauschale


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

V e r s a n d k _ s t e n _ a _ s c h a _ e

Und jetzt wird gelöst


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Versandkostenpauschale



Yeahhh!


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Mal was Leichtes

- - - - - - - -


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Na dann, ein *N* wie *N*ormal.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

kein N kein E


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Dann dein A wie Anton


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Nup Kein A


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Kein E, kein A? Was für ein Wort ist das denn 

Ein S


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

- - - s - - - -


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

- - -s t r - -


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

*U* wie *U*nheimlich.


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Leider Nein Kein U


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Dann halt ein L bitte.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Kein l kein d


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

kein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein* G* wie *G*anz schön stressig.


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

C & G Ne


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

B wie blödes Spiel


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *F* wie Rate*F*uchs.


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Tut mir leid kein B


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

fangen wir mal hinten an ein Z


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

F und Z falsch


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

*W* wie *W*ahrhaft Blöd!


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

ein I wie Ich kriegn Anfall


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Pest


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein I und P


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

M wie Meine Fresse wasn komisches Wort


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein *O* wie *O*hne Worte dieses Spiel.


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Hura ein M

- - - s t r - m


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

Fast

- - o s t r o m


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Biostrom, aber* B* und* I* sind ja nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein Ö vielleicht


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Ökostrom


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Nov. 2013)

.Engelchen. schrieb:


> Ökostrom



Das wurde auch zeit :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Nov. 2013)

Man hat das jetzt lange gedauert  

Weiter gehts  Was ganz leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

*N* wie *N*icht *N*och mal so lange.


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Schlaft gut


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2013)

ein R bitte


----------



## .Engelchen. (15 Nov. 2013)

Kein R 
Das wird schneller gehen 


_ _ n _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2013)

Das *B* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (15 Nov. 2013)

Ein* M *wie bin total *M*üde.


----------



## .Engelchen. (15 Nov. 2013)

Kein M und kein B


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2013)

Ich kaufe ein *A*


----------



## .Engelchen. (15 Nov. 2013)

_ a n _ s _ _ _ _

ISt dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## .Engelchen. (15 Nov. 2013)

H a n _ s _ h _ h


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

Ein C bitte


----------



## .Engelchen. (15 Nov. 2013)

H a n _ s c h _ h


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

Das D wie Dora bitte


----------



## .Engelchen. (15 Nov. 2013)

H a n d s c h _ h


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

Dann löse ich mal "Handschuh"


----------



## .Engelchen. (15 Nov. 2013)

Wow das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass du JETZT schon lösen kannst  

Richtig  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

War doch noch echt schwer 

Mal was einfaches 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (15 Nov. 2013)

OK, dann ein einfaches "E"


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

Leider kein E dabei


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2013)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

Aber bitte sehr 

_ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein *A ?*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein A dabei


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie bin *S*chon wach!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

ja das S ist auch schon da 

_ _ s _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein D bitte.


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

Kein D


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G *wie *G*eht doch!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

Ja das geht 

_ _ s _ n g


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein *U* wie das Wort ist *U*nterirdisch.


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

jojojojojo 

_ _ s u n g


----------



## sumobaer (16 Nov. 2013)

Ist die Lösung eventuell wortwörtlich eine "Lösung"?


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

Ist sie :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## sumobaer (16 Nov. 2013)

Dann wollen wir mal - kurz und knackig...

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bier


----------



## sumobaer (16 Nov. 2013)

Sorry, kein B

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*otaler Erfolg!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Esel


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

Und noch ein *S* wie *S*ieger!


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

T ja, E & S nein

T _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *H* wie *H*abs gleich.


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Leider kein H...

T _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*a? Ist dabei!


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme wie immer ein R wie Rachael


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein N und kein R, aber...

T A _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein Z vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein* L* wie *L*eichtigkeit.


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Kein Z, kein L....

T A _ _


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein* M* wie *M*uss jetzt aber dabei sein.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein C


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Kein M, Kein C

T A _ _ 

Ich hab' jetzt bei Hehnii 5 Fehlversuche (S,H,N,L,M)


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R wie Rolli



R war schon 

Ich nehme mal ein F


----------



## pofgo (17 Nov. 2013)

ein *S* bitte


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Das R wurde schon Mal gefragt (leider mit negativer Antwort), das war nach meinem Zettel der fünfte Fehlversuch von Rolli (B,E,Z,C,R)

T A _ _

Alle bis jetzt schon gefragten Buchstaben: A,B,C,E,H,L,M,N,R,S,T,Z


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein F, S war schon...

T A _ _


----------



## pofgo (17 Nov. 2013)

dann ein *K* bitte


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Leider auch kein K...

T A _ _ 

Schon angefragt: A,B,C,E,F,H,K,L,M,N,R,S,T,Z


----------



## pofgo (17 Nov. 2013)

ein *I*


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Jap:

T A _ I


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2013)

Bleiben ja nicht mehr viele übrig 

Ein P?


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Kein P...

T A _ I 

Jetzt aber!


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *X* wie weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Das X (wie Xylophon) isses

T A X I

Wir haben einen Gewinner...


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Oh, ich darf auch mal. 
Es geht los Freunde der Sonne: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## sumobaer (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie in "Eigentlich immer drin"...?


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ihr durftet beide ein E nehmen. Sind ja auch zwei drin! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Auch das R ist drin. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg bitte


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Kein S drin.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Das *A* ja!

_ a _ _ _ _ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Das H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Kein *H* drin.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Das D wie Dora vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Kein* D* drin.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Formel 1 was ich jetzt schauen werde


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *F* ja. 

_ a _ _ _ f e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Das H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das H wie Hans



Das *H* wie *H*ehnii hattest Du doch schon!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das D wie Dora vielleicht





Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Doof



Lenkt Formel 1 schauen zu sehr ab? :angry:
Das D hattest Du doch auch schon! 
Nächster Versuch! 

_ a _ _ _ f e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Sagst es ein P wie Pause bis nachher


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *P* ist drin.

_ a _ _ p f e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Oh, gerade Werbung? 
Ein *I* ist drin.

_ a _ _ p f e i _ e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ja  ein L wie Loch


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Du weißt es doch schon! 

Ein* L* ist drin. 

_ a _ _ p f e i l e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

was soll das da vorne sein 

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *B* ist nicht drin.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## pofgo (17 Nov. 2013)

ein *S* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

N ist drin, S hatten wir schon!

_ a _ n p f e i l e r


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Zaunpfeiler


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Zaunpfeiler



Das ist natürlich richtig "Akrueger". :thumbup:
Du darfst!


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Kurz und schmerzlos

- - - - - -


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Schluss


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*ichtig bitte.


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

No *S* :angry:


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

kein R kein E


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *B* wie *B*äh!


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Ja ein A

- - - - A -


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Muschi


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*rin.


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

nup no M


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein H


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Planet


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Was ist denn nun mit meinem* D* ?


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

P ne ne


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

und D erst recht nicht


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolf


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein* I* wie *I*gnorieren!!! :angry:


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

R&I Tut mir leid


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

H wie Hölle


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Keine *H*ölle aber schon recht Heiß


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein V wie Vulkan


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Lösung ?

V- - -A -


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

nee ein U wie Unten


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

V u - - a -


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein L wie Lieb


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

V u l -a -


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein K wie Kanne


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Vulka- :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Dann löse ich mal "Vulkan"


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann löse ich mal "Vulkan"



Hurra Gelöst :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Ein *X *bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Kein X wäre zu leicht


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Dann eventuell ein E und dann reichts für heute


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Das E ist doch klar

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein *R* wie heute geht es *R*ichtig los!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Dann fängste ja gut an ,R nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein* N* wie *N*eustart.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein *D* wie jetzt *D*urchstarten.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

auch nicht machst so weiter wie gestern


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M* wie nur *M*ut.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Auch nicht kleiner Tipp hat jeder Zuhause


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*odsicher ist das dabei.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl :WOW:

T e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein *K* wie *K*lappt immer.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Oh, bin ich jetzt raus? 
Hab ich schon 5 Verrissen?


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

sieht so aus


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Blöde Regel!!! :angry:
Wenn ich nicht weitermache dauert dieses Spiel noch bis Jahresende.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Dann mach doch weiter


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Pssst! 
Ein *A* wie *A*ngst das auch dieser Buchstabe nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Ist er auch nicht  noch ein Tipp liegt auf dem Boden 

T e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Laminat? 

Ein *H *wie *H*au das mal am Schluss rein!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

mach ich 

T e _ _ _ _ h


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Linoleum? 

Ein *C* wie *C*hefsache.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Jetzt läuft es 

T e _ _ _ c h


----------



## andr55 (18 Nov. 2013)

:hy: Ein U wie Ufer nur mal so zum test


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Fliesen? 

Ein *P* wie *P*estimmt zwei mal dabei.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Kein U aber das P 

T e p p _ c h


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Könnte da ein* I* rein kommen?


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl der Teppich :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Juch hu :WOW: Ich darf auch mal!

Auf ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein *E* drin.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Was ist mit einem S


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Na gut! Ein S ist drin. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Na gut, ein *H* ist drin. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ h


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Dann ist bestimmt auch das C da


----------



## pofgo (18 Nov. 2013)

ik nehme ein *A* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Jo C und A drin.

_ a _ _ _ _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal ein M wie Muschi


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Nö is nich!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

und ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## pofgo (18 Nov. 2013)

ein *T* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

N und T is nich!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Was ist mit dem R wie Rolf


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Nö R auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

man ey das B vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Na gut, weil Du es bist. 

B a _ _ _ _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Nö *I *is nich!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Jo, haben wir. 

B a _ p _ _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Ja, jetzt hast es.

B a u p _ u s c h


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Ein F glaube ich fehlt noch


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F glaube ich fehlt noch



Richtig! :thumbup:

B a u p f u s c h

Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Hier dann mal das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tigy (19 Nov. 2013)

*E* wie Esel


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Das E geht immer 

_ _ _ e e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

R wie Rachael


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Auch dabei 

_ _ r e e _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein* N* wie *N*atürlich lös ich heute Abend!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

jojojo

_ _ r e e _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*uper, das fängt ja gut an! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

auch einmal dabei 

S _ r e e _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (19 Nov. 2013)

p wie *P*ostbank


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein* A* wie *A*ha.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Beides dabei 

S p r e e _ a _ _ _ _ r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *W* wie *W*ald.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Aber klar 

S p r e e w a _ _ _ _ r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*urken bitte.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

ich glaube da weiss einer die Lösung 

S p r e e w a _ _ g _ r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Schon seit dem doppelten E vorne. 

Ein *U* wie ich *U*ebe noch.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

war mir klar 

S p r e e w a _ _ g u r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *K* wie *K*rieg das noch raus.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

mach mal 

S p r e e w a _ _ g u r k e n


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *L* wie hast Du schon *L*ange Weile?


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Jetzt Fussball :WOW:

S p r e e w a l _ g u r k e n


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ok ein *D* wie Fußball schauen!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl war doch leicht oder 

S p r e e w a l d g u r k e n !!!


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

So, Halbzeit! 

Ein neues Wort wartet: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ja, 1x

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Nö, kein* S*.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Once and again: R wie Rachael


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Kein *A *und ein *R*.

_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ e


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Kein *M* dabei.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Als nächstes D wie Diane


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Kein *D*, aber ein *B*.

_ _ _ _ b _ r _ e


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

L wie Lea Seydoux


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

L und I sind drin. 
Jetzt habt ihrs wohl?

_ l _ _ b i r _ e


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Na klar! 

_ l _ _ b i r n e


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich lös mal 

Glühbirne


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

viel zu früh d13


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ich lös mal
> 
> Glühbirne



Ich glaube das stimmt! 
Bitteschön der Nächste!


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Während Fussball kann man das wohl mal nebenbei machen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Fangen wir mal mit dem S wie Sieg an


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Kein S dabei


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal mit dem S wie Sieg an



Fangen wir mal mit dem *N* wie *N*ö an.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal das E wie Einfach zu lösen


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

E ja, N Nein

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

A wie Amber ist auch nicht drin


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein* L* wie *L*eichtes Wort!


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein* H* wie *H*ehnii bitte.


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Wieder nix Rolli, R hab ich extra rausgelassen  H ist auch nicht drin


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein* F* wie *F*rechheit d13.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Sollst da keine Buchstaben aus dem Wort rauslassen d13 

Ein Ü wie Über


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

F wie Fantastisch ist auch nicht dabei 

Und ein Ü gibbet auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein *D* wie *D*13.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

K ist drin, D nicht, einen Fehlschuss haste noch Hehnii

L _ k _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

O war gut, jetzt müsste es schon klar sein

L o k o _ o _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M* wie *M*ist!!!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Lokomotive :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lokomotive :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:



Allright, du darfst :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Was einfaches für Hehnii 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein* R *wie ge*R*undete Beiträge.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Kein R leider


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein* I *wie* I*ch hab es gleich!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

bist weit von entfernt


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein* H* wie *H*offnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Dann ist sie jetzt gestorben 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## pofgo (19 Nov. 2013)

ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

auch kein A leider


----------



## pofgo (19 Nov. 2013)

dann ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

auch kein C


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *D* wie total *D*oof!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ist nicht Doof hoffst du immer drauf


----------



## pofgo (19 Nov. 2013)

hmmm ein *Z*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Nein auch kein Z pofgo


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M *wie *M*al muss es doch klappen.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Leider nein Hehnii


----------



## pofgo (19 Nov. 2013)

ein *D* vill


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

auch nicht kleiner Tipp was ist Mittwochs und Samstags immer 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

*D* pofgo? 
War doch schon, oder ist deins drin?


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein* B* wie Mittwochs ist immer *B*ergfest.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Nein jetzt gibt es kein Tipp mehr


----------



## pofgo (19 Nov. 2013)

dann nehme ich ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Ja :WOW:

_ o _ _ o


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein N bitte!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

neeneenee

_ o _ _ o


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

mensch das ist Lotto


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl Claudia :thumbup:

Irgendwie schnallen die Jungs heute nicht mehr alles


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

ich glaube auch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Dann noch ein H wie Hans


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

kein H .


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

auch kein R .


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

kein B .


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Gibts doch nicht was ist mit einem I wie Igel


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

auch kein I


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

auch kein D


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

auch kein M


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ e n s _ n n _ a _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

:WOW: Hurra ich hab mal einen aber schlauer bin ich immer noch nicht 

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

_ o _ e n s o n n _ a _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Aha ein T bitte


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

T o t e n s o n n t a _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Dann sage ich mal "Totensonntag" :WOW:


----------



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

jopp das ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tigy (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein *E* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein* H* wie *H*eute habe ich mal Glück.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Bisher nicht  nee nee


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*eine Wörter sind aber auch komisch.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Nix komisch ganz normal  kein D dabei


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*otalausfall.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein Totalausfall ist doch da 

_ _ _ _ e _ t e _


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*och ist Hoffnung.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein N kleiner Tipp haben wir bald


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Haben wir bald? Weihnachten? 

Ein *R* wie *R*ichtig diesmal!


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

R ist dabei  danach  jetzt aber

_ _ _ _ e _ t e r


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*ylvie bitte.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Ach der Knoten ist geplatzt 

S _ _ _ e s t e r


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein* V* wie ich *V*ersuch es noch mal.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

jo 

S _ _ v e s t e r


----------



## Hehnii (20 Nov. 2013)

Ein *Y* wie *Y*oko bitte.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher 

S y _ v e s t e r


----------



## weazel32 (20 Nov. 2013)

sylvester


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl :WOW: bist dran


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2013)

weazel verzichtet mach ich weiter 

Gibt es überall auf der Welt 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Jolie_Addiction (20 Nov. 2013)

Ich schlage ein E vor.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl 

E _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2013)

Ich versuche es mal mit einem *n* wie *N*ordpol.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein N


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein *s* wie *s*chade vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein S


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein* R* wie absolut* R*ichtig.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

jojojo 

E r _ e


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Na dann nehme ich mal ein *D* wie großer *D*urchbruch!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl richtig ist Erde :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Habt Ihr noch Lust heute Abend? 
Dann lasst uns loslegen!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Immer doch 

Ein E wie Esel bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht mich damit. 
Ist drin! :thumbup:

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sau fühl dich nicht immer angesprochen


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Na klar ist ein S drin.

_ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2013)

*a* wie *A*dvent


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli bestimmt


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

A und R sind drin.
Ich habe übrigens ein Wort genommen wo jeder Buchstabe drin ist, jedenfalls bis jetzt. 

A _ _ e _ _ s _ a _ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2013)

*d* wie *D*achs


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

B nein.  D ja. 

A d _ e _ _ s _ a _ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Nein, kein I dabei.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Dann schreiten wir mal zur Sache  ein V bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Na also!

A d v e _ _ s _ a _ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein K wie Kalender


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Na klar doch. 
Ich glaube ja Du weißt es immer noch nicht. 

A d v e _ _ s k a _ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

A d v e n _ s k a _ e n _ e r


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Das D war zwar schon haste aber nur einmal eingesetzt also noch ein D


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Oh! 
Asche auf mein Haupt! 
Du hast recht Rolli! :thumbup:

A d v e n _ s k a _ e n d e r


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Mach ich mal Schluss "Adventskalender" :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (21 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mach ich mal Schluss "Adventskalender" :WOW:



Richtig! :thumbup:
Du bist dran.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Gestern das Wort reingestellt und noch keinen Buchstaben gespielt? 
Was ist los Leute? :angry:

Also ich nehme ein *S* wie *S*pieler.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Hey Hehnii sagst es 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*atürlich passt das rein!


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

passt 

N _ _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein* L* wie *L*aus bitte.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

aber sicher doch (schwer diesmal gell) 

N _ _ _ l _ _ s


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

Und Überraschung: 

R wie Rachael


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

und nochmal Überraschung R nicht dabei


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

Dann halt A wie Amber


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

jojojo

N _ _ _ l a _ s


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

Wo ist Hehnii? Ich will doch nicht lösen 

Nehm mal ein I wie Ilse DeLange


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Seit der Laus weiß ich es. 

Ich nehme ein* U* wie *U*ntreu.

Aber mach doch auch mal eins zur Abwechslung d13! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Das I ist auch da dann lös doch ruhig 

N i _ _ l a _ s


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*k* wie *K*loßbrühe


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ja das U auch 

N i _ _ l a u s


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Das K auch den nächsten trifft es 

N i k _ l a u s


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*b* wie *B*lackout


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein Ö vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Kein B Feigling


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *b* wie *B*lackout





Dann lös ich mal: Nikolaus (hab aber heute abend nicht viel Zeit zum Antworten)


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

kein Ö


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Gut d13 Lösung stimmt dann mach mal


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*iane! 
Weiß auch nicht wie ich darauf komme.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

Mein Schatzi ist nicht dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*a* wie *A*hnungslosigkeit


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*olli.
Auch da weiß ich nicht wie ich darauf komme!


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

Rachael fehlt auch 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ e _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein *V*für versagen


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

Nö auch kein V dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*orden. :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ a _ e n _ e s e _ _ s _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bärbel!


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*o* wie *O*ttomane


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

heute ist nicht dein Abend, B auch nicht, O auch nicht 

_ _ _ _ h a _ e n _ e s e _ _ s _ h a _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

dann mal bitte ein C


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ h a _ e n _ e s e _ _ s c h a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein* T* wie aus*T*oben!


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein F bitte


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

So jetzt aber

F _ _ _ h a f e n _ e s e _ _ s c h a f t


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G *wie *G*enosse.


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

F _ _ g h a f e n g e s e _ _ s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein L bitte


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

F l _ g h a f e n g e s e l l s c h a f t


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*u* wie *U*nsinn


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

F l u g h a f e n g e s e l l s c h a f t

:thumbup: Du darfst


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*s*uper:thumbup:

_ e _ _ _ _ _ s _ e s _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ich seh' schon, mein Wort wird nicht lange Bestand haben

_ e _ _ a _ _ s _ e s _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ich weiss es aber noch nicht 

Ein T wie Tier


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*T*oll

_ e _ _ a _ _ s _ e s t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Nee, der Buchstabe ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*R*oger :thumbup:


_ e _ _ a _ r s _ e s t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Korrekt!

N e _ _ a _ r s _ e s t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Fest


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*F*antastisch

N e _ _ a _ r s f e s t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Richtig!

N e _ _ a h r s f e s t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Dann noch das U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Die *U*te ist dabei 

N e u _ a h r s f e s t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Dann versuche ich mal zu lösen "Neujahrsfest"


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, diese Antwort ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Mach ich mal noch ein leichtes Wort (gibt es überall auf der Erde) 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Wie einfach :WOW:

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ja dabei Prost 

_ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Na, dann trinke ich mal ein *B*ier:jumping:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Hier ist mein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Wieder mal das E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Naja, was sonst

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Der *S*ieg ist Dir wohl *s*icher 

_ _ s s e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Oder *R*olli 

_ _ s s e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Oh Mann jetzt muss ich raten ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ja, ich weiss, das ist nicht so einfach. Aber *A* ist richtig 

A _ s s e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*U* ist mal wieder korrekt :thumbup:

A u s s e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Rate mal ein T


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ja, ein *t* ist dabei!


A u s s e t _e r


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Musste echt bis zum T raten aber jetzt ist klar 

"Aussetzer"


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

That's correct. It's your turn.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Stelle nochmal ein neues Wort ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Der Buchstabe *e* hilft ja sehr oft, also probier ich's mal damit .


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ja kann man so sagen 

E _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

E als erster Buchstabe ist schwierig, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. 
Ich probiere mal *i* wie *I*ndonesien.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Ah gehst gleich von vorne nach hinten 

E i _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Einfacher ist das jetzt nicht geworden 

Nehmen wir ein *s* wie *S*umme


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Nein das S ist nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ich habe nicht's anderes erwartet . Ich nehme jetzt ein *c* wie *C*amping.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

E i _ _ _ c _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Das ist immer noch nicht einfach. Ich nehme ein *f* wie *f*atal.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Nein auch kein F dabei haste das Lösungswort jetzt schon ein paar mal geschrieben


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch  .*n* wie *N*ordpol?


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Jo 

E i n _ _ c _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*A*chso oder so


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Knoten geplatzt 

E i n _ a c _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

*H* wie *H*ammer?


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

E i n _ a c h


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

? *f* war falsch?


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Oh war mein Fehler ist schon spät 

Also haste die Lösung "Einfach" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ja, hast recht, ist schon spät. Ich stelle noch ein Wort ein, gehe aber dann raus für heute.


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 



n8t


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Sage dann schon mal das E wie Emil


----------



## sumobaer (23 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehm' dann das S wie Siegfried


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

moin099

*e* und *s* sind dabei :thumbup:

_ _ s s e _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Nov. 2013)

Ich hätte gerne ein *W*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

Kriegst Du 


W _ s s e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton bitte


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Nov. 2013)

ich kaufe ein i wie Idiot


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

Nee, ein i ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2013)

was ist mit dem A


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

*A*bsolut richtig.


W a s s e _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


Ich hatte leider vorhin das s in der Wortmitte vergessen, sorry


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*ichtig so.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

*R*ichtig :thumbup:


W a s s e r _ e r s _ r _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* wie* T*oll!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

Nein, ein *t* ist nicht dabei, und auch kein *p*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein V wie Voll


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

Ja, *v* ist richtig.


W a s s e r v e r s _ r _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*nterirdisch.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

*U*pps 


W a s s e r v e r s _ r _ u _ _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G* wie Richti*G*!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

*g* und *n* sind auch richtig. Die Lösung ist nahe 


W a s s e r v e r s _ r g u n g


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein *Ö* wie *Ö*berhaupt keine Ahnung!


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

Ihr wollt doch Fußball gucken. Also strengt euch an


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2013)

Ein O und bis nachher


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2013)

*o*.k.


W a s s e r v e r s o r g u n g


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme schon mal ein *E* wie *E*rster bei "Rollis" neuem Wort!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

So das neue Wort extra ohne E 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Na, das grenzt ja dann die Möglichkeiten stark ein 


Ich nehme ein *t* wie *T*asse


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Das T haben wir 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ t _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*a* wie *a*ufstehen?


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Das A ist auch da

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ t a _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*s* wie *S*onntag


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M* wie noch total* M*üde! 
Ist aber gemein das Du ein Wort ohne* E* genommen hast!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

S ist dabei M nicht 

_ _ s s _ a _ _ s t a _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Hab ich gestern im Fernsehen gesehen! 
Ein *O *wie *O*berer Rang!


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*w* wie *w*eiss nicht


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

O ist da W nicht 

_ _ s s _ a _ _ s t a _ _ o _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*uisburg hat verloren.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

War Aufbauhilfe Ost 

_ _ s s _ a _ _ s t a d _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Achso. *N* wie *N*ordpol.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

JOJOJO

_ _ s s _ a _ _ s t a d _ o n


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*b* wie *B*allon?


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl

_ _ s s b a _ _ s t a d _ o n


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *L* wie* L*utscher!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ s s b a l l s t a d _ o n


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*u* wie *U*nion


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

das U ist auch da 

_ u s s b a l l s t a d _ o n


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *F* wie *F*oul.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

wird schwierig 

F u s s b a l l s t a d _ o n


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*i* wie *i*ch weiss es


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl ist das "F u s s b a l l s t a d i o n" bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Hat jeder, mehr oder auch weniger 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *B* wie *B*ett hab ich auch.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

kopf99 *k* und *b* sind nicht dabei kopf99


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Jo, ist dabei.


_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Nein, kein*s*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*A*ber sicher doch :thumbup:


_ a a _ e


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*G*ans falsch


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein W wie warum falsch


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*W*arum nicht? Ist übrigens auch nicht drin


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *L* wie *L*aufen.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Was soll das denn sein 

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*L* und *M* sind auch nicht drin 


_ a a _ e


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Jetzt *h*ammers :thumbup:


H a a _ e


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Haare :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Jawoll. Du darfst


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Na dann nehme ich doch gleich ein *L* wie *L*eicht!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Kein L dabei


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein* N* wie* N*och ein Versuch.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Ich versuchs mal mit *e* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Kein N aber das E 

_ _ _ _ e e


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *R *wie *R*ummel!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein R


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*ee.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein T  leider


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*o* wie *o*hne Plan


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Das O auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*ee.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*c* wie *C*appuccino


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

auch kein C


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Dann haben wir ja das Alphabet fast durch  Ich nehme ein *a* wie *A*nton.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Das A ist dabei 

_ a _ _ e e


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*M* wie *M*ontag?


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein M


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*F* wie *F*erien.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ja jetzt aber 

_ a f f e e


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Ach nee , Kaffee


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl war doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Doch, um diese Zeit schon. Mein Wort hat 10 Buchstaben.


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Fangen wir mal wieder mit dem E an


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ich nehme ein* R* wie* R*iese.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Das fängt ja gut an 


_ e _ e r _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*S* ist leider falsch


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*A*bsolut richtig 


_ e _ e r a _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *L *wie* L*utscher!


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Kein *T*, kein *L*. Das wird wohl eine lange Nacht


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Was ist mit einem B


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *W* wie *W*ie.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*B* ist dabei, *W* leider nicht.


_ e _ e r a b e _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Es wird, es wird 


_ e _ e r a b e n _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein* I *wie* I*ch!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*i* ist dabei :thumbup: und *d* auch :thumbup:


_ e i e r a b e n d


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

mach mal das F da rein


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ich hätte auch das* F* wie *F*lashmob genommen.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

Ich glaube, diesen haben wir uns jetzt verdient


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Jo da sagt man

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2013)

*B* wie *B*itte  n8t


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein B


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *K* wie im *K*reis drehen.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Nein auch kein K


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ormal bitte.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ja dabei 

N _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein* A *wie *A*bend.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

jo mach weiter 

N a _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *C* wie *C*hips.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

:thumbup:

N a c _ _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ein *H* wie *H*eiter!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Ja schaffste den letzten auch noch 

N a c h _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ich weiß nicht?
Ein *T* wie *T*annenbaum.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl die "Nacht" in diesem Sinne :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ich darf! Juchhu :WOW:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Sag noch schnell E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja!
_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Oh Wunder  ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Haste auch mal einen anderen Spruch 

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja, diesen! 

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja!
_ _ _ _ _ _ a m m


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja!
_ _ _ _ _ r a m m


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein G wie Gramm


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja! Ja! 

_ _ _ _ g r a m m


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto bitte


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja!

_ _ _ o g r a m m


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein L wie Laus


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja!

_ _ l o g r a m m


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

:thx: ein I wie Igel glaube ich


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Jo!

_ i l o g r a m m


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Dann sage ich mal K wie Kilogramm


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann sage ich mal K wie Kilogramm



Das ist richtig! :thumbup:
Der nächste bitte.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*eues Wort.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Dudeldu09 (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie *R*ote Ampel


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*e* wie *E*rich?


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Eh, das ist mein Satz Rolli! 

Ein* L* wie* L*eichtigkeit.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

wenn man den so oft liest kopiert man ihn 

L _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Dann nehme ich doch noch ein *A* wie *A*nfänger.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

jojojo 

L a _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein* U* wie *U*ntergrundbahn.


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

Dann nehmen wir ein *p*


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Kein U aber das P 

L a p _ _ p


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*t* wie *t*oll


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Toll 

L a p t _ p


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein *O* wie *O*pfer.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl "Laptop" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Jetzt Superschwer!!!!  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Dann kannste ja oft deinen Standartspruch bringen 

Das E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja!

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja! 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*d* wie *D*ose?


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja und Ja!

_ _ _ d e r _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*m* wie *M*urmel?


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

*H* ist immer drin,* M* nein!

_ _ _ d e r h _ s e


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja!

_ _ _ d e r h o s e


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*n* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Sind natürlich beide nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein W wie Winter


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Faul


----------



## Tigy (25 Nov. 2013)

ein *P* ?


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Kein *F* aber ein *P*.

P _ _ d e r h o s e


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein L


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*u* wie *U*nion


----------



## Tigy (25 Nov. 2013)

Pluderhose


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Glückwunsch Robe! 

P l u d e r h o s e

Und Bitte! :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

11 Buchstaben


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Nochmal das E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein* R *wie *R*adio.


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*E*xakt :thumbup:


_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

Und *r*ichtig :thumbup:


_ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G *wie *G*leich geht es ins Bett!


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

Jawoll, *s* ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ _ e r s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

Nein, es *g*eht noch nicht ins Bett


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*H * ist auch nicht :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M* wie ich bin total *M*üde!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

Es tut mir ja leid, *m* und *t* sind nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*A*nton is nicht


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Schnell noch ein *N *wie *N*acht! :zzzzzz:


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*N*acht ist, *B*är ist nicht.


_ _ _ _ _ e r s _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Mann


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*M* ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

J*o*


_ o _ _ _ e r s _ o n


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*i*st dabei 


_ o _ _ _ e r s i o n


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

was ist mit dem L


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

*L*ol, daß dürfte es fast gewesen sein 


_ o l l _ e r s i o n


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Würde sagen das war es "Vollversion"


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

Ja, das war es. Ich werde mich aber mal abmelden. n8t


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Jo hier ist schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein* E* wie* E*rster!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ e _ _ _ e _ e _


----------



## pofgo (26 Nov. 2013)

wat is mit *I*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Kein I dabei


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T *wie *T*arzan.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Eh, der Spruch ist urheberrechtlich geschützt! :angry: 

Ein *S* wie *S*auerei! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Reg dich ab 

_ e _ _ s e _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ganz einfach!  Ich nehme nur noch Buchstaben die auch reinpassen, dann kannst Du den Spruch nicht mehr bringen. 
Ein *N* wie *N*icht wahr?


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Geht auch 

_ e _ n s e _ e n


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Fernsehen?

Ist das richtig?


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Ok hoffe es war noch nicht dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Dann sage ich mal das E wie Einfach


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Ja das war einfach 

E _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Und ich nehme das *S* wie *S*icher nicht.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Kein S aber dafür ein R

E _ _ e _ _ _ r _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*oll mein Buchstabe war wieder nicht dabei.


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Diesmal klappts 

E i _ e _ t _ r _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ein* T* wie *T*oll mein Buchstabe war wieder nicht dabei.



Wundert dich das lol3


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Dabei

E i f e _ t _ r _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein L wie Lieb


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wundert dich das lol3


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

E i f e l t _ r _

Jetzt muss aber die Lösung kommen


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*ntergrundbahn.


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

E i f e l t u r _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Müssen


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Rolli gewinnt

Eifelturm


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Mach ich mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Hmm ein A wie in Andromeda?


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ja ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Tigy (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein* U* ?


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a u _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *B* wie *B*in auch mal dran!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Wie immer nicht dabei


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie in Radio?


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*anz!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Kein R aber ein T 

_ _ _ _ _ a u t


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Natürlich *e* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Kein E dabei


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*ormal!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

auch kein N


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*chei.....! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein S leider


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*K* wie *K*äse?


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ja das K ist dabei 

K _ _ _ _ a u t


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M* wie *M*ist!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Kein M dabei mein Freund


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein* L* wie.....!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

auch kein L


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*H* wie *H*aar


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

H ist dabei 

K _ _ _ h a u t


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein* F* wie *F*ön.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

JOJOJO 

K _ _ f h a u t


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *P* wie Sham*P*oo.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Das P ist auch da 

K _ p f h a u t


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*o* wie *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl K o p f h a u t bist dran Robe


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Das nächste Wort hat 8 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Das E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*chlitzohr.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*E* und *S* sind nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Das R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*R*olli bringt Glück :thumbup:


_ _ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Was ist mit dem A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*A*nton ist nicht


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein* N *wie* N*a?


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Beides richtig 


_ _ r _ m _ n _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Da hat einer eine Ahnung 


_ o r _ m _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* na*T*ürlich!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Nee null Ahnung ein P vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*T* ist dabei, *P* aber nicht.


_ o r t m _ n _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute  jetzt ja :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*üsseldorf!


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Shit, 2:1, aber *u* ist richtig.


_ o r t m u n _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii, Du hast gelöst :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Endlich darf der Meister mal


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

So, Ihr dürft wieder! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E wieder


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Der Standard, *E* wie einfach


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Niemehr *E*


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Das R wie Rolli geht immer


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Und *H* wie *H*ehnii geht auch sehr oft


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*S* wie *S*pielsachen


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Gibt es doch nicht ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

"*A* wie *A*nton" (Zitat Rolli)


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei. 

Ich dachte schon Ihr wollt gar nicht anfangen! 
*P* ist dabei!

_ _ p _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

*B* Ja!

_ _ p _ b _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

*K* wie *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei das *H*. 

K _ p _ b _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ja das *O*.

K o p _ b a _ _

Das A von Robe ist auch dabei!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Ja!

K o p f b a _ _

Das bekommt Ihr nicht raus!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein C vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Machen wirs kurz: *L*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Nein LL


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Glückwunsch Robe!

K o p f b a l l ist Richtig!


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Das nächste Wort ist schwer: 9 Buchstaben.


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ist alles schwer  sagen wir mal E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Das war noch *e*infach 


_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Anfängerglück  ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Das Wort ist wohl doch nicht so *s*chwer 


_ _ _ s e _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2013)

Ja, *r*ichtig 



_ _ r s e _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2013)

*A*ber ja, da hab ich mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad den Mund zu voll genommen 



_ a r s e _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Keine Ahnung was das sein soll  ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2013)

Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg :thumbup:


_ a r s e i _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2013)

Neiiin, *v*alsch


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Paris


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2013)

Nicht Paris, aber in Frankreich


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ach ich Idiot  zweimal das L bitte


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2013)

Aber gerne doch :thumbup:


_ a r s e i l l e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Dann sage ich mal M für Marseille :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2013)

Na klar


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Stelle schon mal das neue Wort ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Das *E* wie *E*rmittler!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ja das E ist da 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Das* R* wie *R*audi!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ r _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Dann noch ein* N* wie *N*atürlich dann auch dabei!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Natürlich 

_ _ r _ _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Und noch ein *M* wie *M*ach mal rein!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*ürlich ist das drin!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Natürlich 

T _ r _ _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein *O *wie* O*ligarch.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Bist aber gut heute 

T o r _ o _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein *B* wie ich bin ja auch der *B*este!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

ohne Kommentar 

T o r b o _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*renzwertig.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl :thumbup: T o r b o g e n bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Was ganz Leichtes! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich dabei! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich dabei. 

_ _ _ _ r _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hals kriegen


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich dabei. 

_ _ _ _ r i _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein M vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Oh, der Durchbruch?
3x dabei!

_ l _ _ r i l l e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

Nee kein Durchbruch ein G


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2013)

K wie *Klobrille*


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> K wie *Klobrille*



Die Klobrille ist richtig. :thumbup:
Du bist dran!


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2013)

Ich mach das mal anders, damit wir weiterspielen können.
Ich nehme von "Marco" das *K* und gebe das Wort wieder frei. Du wirst das sicher verstehen "Marco"! 

K l _ _ r i l l e


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Schweres Wort ein O vielleicht rofl3


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2013)

Ist sogar drin! 

K l o _ r i l l e


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Dann noch das B wie Brille


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das B wie Brille



Hätte ich nie gedacht, daß Du das raus bekommst. 

Dann mal los! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Also auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach, was sonst


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Was sonst 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein* R* wie *R*udel.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das R ist natürlich dabei 

_ _ _ r _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

das* I *ist sicher auch dabei?!


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*F* wie *F*ernseher?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das I ist da das F nicht 

_ i _ r _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

*G* wie Gustaf ?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Kein G


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Na dann das *N*.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*M* wie *M*ist


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Kein N aber ein M 

M i _ r _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*T* wie *T*asse?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Kein T


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

ein *S* ?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*O* wie *o*h, ist das schwierig


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

jetzt kauf ich ein *A*.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

O ist da A nicht 

M i _ r o _ e _ _ e


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

mmmmh das K


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl 

M i k r o _ e _ _ e


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

*W* wie Mikrowelle ?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl die "Mikrowelle" bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*B* wie *B*engel


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Robe bist zu spät


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

OK! hier ist meins: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Ich habs gemerkt , gleich wieder *E*infach


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Also E is drinn. E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Kein *S*.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Und das A


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

J*A*
E _ _ _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das R wie Rolli


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Jawollja.
E _ _ _ r a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*T* wie *T*igy


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

War wohl wirklich zu leicht. Ein T ist drinn.
E_ _ t r a _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Nee. Kein *K*.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## rhönbla (28 Nov. 2013)

ist ein F dabei??


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Ja ein *I*, aber kein F
E i _ t r a _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol  übrigends die Spielen gerade


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Na sowas aber auch. N ist richtig.
E i n t r a _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Das war der Tip: Eintracht


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

ROBE22 hats doch tatsächlich gelöst.
Du bist drann.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

8 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E wieder


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

und ich sach ma *B*.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Wie fast immer üblich dabei 


_ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*B* ist auch dabei. Da ahnt doch einer was 



B _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*S* nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Hatte zwar S geschrieben aber B ist auch gut 

Ein R bitte


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Ob das* X* wohl auch dabei ist?


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Ihr seid aber gemein:


B _ r _ e _ _ x


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Der Gegner war doch das naheliegenste.
Bordeaux isses.


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Der Gegner war doch das naheliegenste.
Bordeaux isses.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Ja, war naheliegend. Du bist dran :thumbup:


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

OK jetzt schwer: 12 Buchstaben
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

OK jetzt schwer: 12 Buchstaben
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das E mal wieder


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*S* wie *s*chwer?


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Jou is dabei:
_ _ s _ _ s s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das R wie Rolli


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

kein R.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

auch kein *H* ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*F* wie *F*utter?


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Ich bekomm hunger, aber kein *F* dabei.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Jaaaaa*A*.

A _ s _ _ s s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

auch ein U ist richtig.
A _ s _ _ s s _ u _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

kein B. .......


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Habe *K*einen Plan


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Tigy


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

ein glückliches K.
A _ s _ _ s s _ u _ k _


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

auch ein T.
A _ s t _ s s _ u _ k t


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein C vielleicht


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

kein C....


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Jetzt aber  ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Natürlich, hat mit Fußball zu tun: *N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

aber Ja.
A _ s t o s s _ u _ k t


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Punkt


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

auch ein N.
A n s t o s s _ u n k t


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

:WOW:Rollis Anstosspunkt.:WOW:


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

:WOW:Tooooooor!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*F* wie *F*ussball


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Jetzt ein *S* wie Sieg.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Nein so leicht auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das S ist da 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

*A* hhh.?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein A


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Schade, nehmen wir ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

E geht immer 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ e


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

ein* n*iedliches N.?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

auch kein N


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

*D* wie doof.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

D auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*K* wie *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

ich hab keine Lust me...., apropo *L* wie Lust?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

kein K kein L


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

*I*iiiiie?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

auch kein I


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

:damnpc:also dann eben ein O ?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

kleiner Tip hat mit Foul spielen zu tun


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

weder I noch L


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Tut mir leid,ich steh auf dem Schlauch. Ich versuche ein *B* wie *B*all


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein B schenke mal ein Buchstabe 

G _ _ _ s _ _ e


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

*R*rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ja das R ist da 

G r _ _ s _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Oh nee, ich hatte gedacht, das wird mit k geschrieben 

*c*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

C ist da

G r _ _ s c _ e


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

*Ä*cht wahr?


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*H* wie *H*angman


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Beides dabei 

G r ä _ s c h e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Grätsche ist es wohl, war eine schwere Geburt.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Richtig :thumbup: kann man so sagen


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

o.k. 9 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein F wie Fussball


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Nee, nee, Fussball hat ja nur 8 Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

dann ein E


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Ist dabei :thumbup:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*R*olli ist dabei 


_ r _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

*S*timmt 


_ r _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Nein, kein Anton


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (29 Nov. 2013)

Volltreffer


P r _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist dabei 


P r _ _ s _ h e _


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Robe22 (29 Nov. 2013)

Gerne 


P r _ _ s c h e _


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist auch dabei 


P r _ _ s c h e n


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (29 Nov. 2013)

Das geht ja schnell 


P r i _ s c h e n


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Will ja ins Bett 

noch ein T wie Tor


----------



## Robe22 (29 Nov. 2013)

Ich auch, also richtig 


P r i t s c h e n


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

So hier noch das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Nov. 2013)

Einmal noch das *E*, aber dann Gute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Das E wie immer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ n8t


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*ummel bitte.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Das R ist auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*ormal, das der Buchstabe dabei ist.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist er auch 

_ _ n _ _ n _ _ _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein* T *wie Tut das gut.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

T ist auch da 

_ _ n t _ n _ _ _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M* wie *M*uss auch dabei sein!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

jojojojo 

_ _ n t _ n _ m m e r


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *O* wie *O*h wie ist das schön!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ich glaube da weiss einer mehr 

_ o n t o n _ m m e r


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *K *wie bis jetzt *K*ein Fehlbuchstaben!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Wirst krank 

K o n t o n _ m m e r


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *U *wie das wird mir langsam *U*nheimlich!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Bravo hast ja einen ganzen Tag für die Lösung gebraucht  Bist dran :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ging doch schnell, oder? 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Naja  sagen wir mal ein E


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist ja sogar drin. 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Wundert dich das  ein B bitte


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht drin.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein R geht immer


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Stimmt! 

_ _ r _ e


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Hätte fast gewettet ist die Dirne naja dann nicht 

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Denken wir mal um ein O bitte


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Na? Nervt das schon? 

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein M Mist


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Schöner Spruch musste dir Einrahmen 

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ich denke mal das ich den noch die ganze Nacht bringe. 
Hier noch mal, weil es so schön ist! 
Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Oh, ein G !!!!!!! :thumbup:

G _ r _ e


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein Y


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ich hoffe mal das ist ein deutsches Wort 

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ach, sind nur deutsche erlaubt? 
Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Wie ich sehe hängste im Popo Raten ganz gut 

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Wie? Hab ich gewonnen? 
Was bekomme ich denn jetzt? 

Du gewinnst das *U*.

G u r _ e


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Warum gewinne ich das U habe danach gefragt 

Sage mal alte Gurke :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ich glaube Gurke ist richtig. :thumbup: 
War aber eine schwere Geburt! 
Du bist, aber ob ich heute noch löse?


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Schauen wir mal ein kurzes Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *L* wie *L*urch!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Kein Lurch


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein *N* wie* N*ullnummer.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein N


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Dann ein *M *wie* M*ach das jetzt rein. :angry:


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Mach ich nicht  kein M


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ein* A* wie *A*alglatt.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Ja dabei 
_ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Ohh, na dann passt auch noch das *R* wie *R*ein rein.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Nein passt nicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein D wie Dörte.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*usanne.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ja :thumbup:

_ _ a s _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *F* wie *F*ussel?


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Kein F leider


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *T* wie* T*ee.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ a s t


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *U* noch.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Das U ist auch da 

_ u a s t


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*Q* wie *Q*uark?


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Q ist richtig "Quast" war die Lösung bist dran Robe 

Ich sage aber mal Gute Nacht für heute


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Hier das nächste Wort, 10 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*e* ist dabei 


_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Jo, ein *S*ieg ist auch dabei 


_ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Das 3. Mal hintereinander getroffen 



_ r _ e _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Gut nicht  ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Jede Serie geht einmal zu Ende , nicht dabei 



_ r _ e _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Das war klar, dann kommt gleich so ein Brett :angry:


A r _ e _ _ s a _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Ich bin entsetzt 


A r b e _ _ s a _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Gleich noch mehr  ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

:angry:


A r b e i _ s a _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein T wie Tag bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

:angry::angry:


A r b e i t s a _ t


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Dann mach mal noch das M da rein  und fertig


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Glückwunsch :thumbup:, Du bist dran


A r b e i t s a m t


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Was einfaches 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Das obligatorische *E*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Gut gewählt 

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*s* wie *S*ieg


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*n* wie *N*iederlage


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Auch kein N


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*f* wie *f*alsch


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Richtig f ist falsch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*w* wie *w*eiß nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Geht doch 

W e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*t* wie *T*ag


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Jetzt kommt er auf Touren 

W e t t e _ _ _ _ t e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*r* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

W e t t e r _ _ r t e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*k* wie *K*arl


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

auch dabei 

W e t t e r k _ r t e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Ich löse auf:

Wetterkarte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Jawohl :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

9 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Das geht meistens 


_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*S*o einfach ist es nicht 


_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Ne 


_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Ne 


_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Schwer diesmal  ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*A* ist auch nicht dabei. Ein kleiner Tip: Was zu Essen bevorzugt in der Weihnachtszeit.


_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*n* ist dabei


_ e _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein L auch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*L*ol


L e _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*K*riegst Du natürlich 


L e _ k _ _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Ist da*b*ei


L e b k _ _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Das U wie Ute dann bestimmt auch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*U*nbedingt 


L e b k u _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Du *h*ast es gleich 


L e b k u _ h e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Sage mal "Lebkuchen"


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Jo, dann mal guten Appetit 


L e b k u c h e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Mal ein schnelles Wort muss gleich weg 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *E* wie* E*insteiger.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*s* wie *s*chnell


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Richtig 

E _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein* L* wie *L*eichtigkeit.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Nein das werde ich gleich machen


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*ute.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Kein T 

E _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

*n* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Ist dabei 

E _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *B* wie *B*ier trink ich heute noch!


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Kein B


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *F* wie *F*uttern?


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

auch nicht 

Kannst dich selbst veräppeln


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ein *M *wie *M*ampfen.


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

Ich werde mal lösen, sonst wird Rolli nie mein Freund!  
Ich nehme ein *S* wie E*ss*en.


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

Essen ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Tut mir Leid Rolli. 
Ich war gestern nach dem Heimsieg nur gut drauf. 
Hoffentlich verzeihst Du mir. 
Hier das neue Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

Das obligatorische *e*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Müde


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Nicht einschlafen! 
Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

*s* wie *S*chlager?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei! :thumbup:

_ _ r _ _ r _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei!

_ _ r _ _ r _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

*v* wie *v*liegen


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

*t* wie *t*rostlos


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

*b* wie *b*esch....


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

*B* ja, *H* nein.

_ _ r _ _ r _ a _ b


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*lme


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

*I* nein*, U* ja!

_ u r _ u r _ a u b


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

Könnte aber auch ein bisschen *l*änger sein


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

ein K bitte


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

K ist dabei! :thumbup:

K u r _ u r _ a u b


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z bitte


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *Z *ist dabei. :thumbup:

K u r z u r _ a u b


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Das L ist doch auch schon da vom Robe


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Das habe ich aus seiner Antwort so nicht rausgelesen. 
Aber dann bist Du ja. 
Dein Z war dann der letzte Buchstabe zum: "Kurzurlaub".
Glückwunsch! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ich stell mich ja auch nicht so an 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein* E* wie Elster.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Dabei

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein* R *wie *R*ichtig! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Dabei

_ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *S* wie* S*uppenhuhn.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Dabei

_ r _ _ _ e _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie ist ja *T*raumhaft wieder alle Buchstaben dabei. :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

HURRA nicht dabei :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*och ein Versuch.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Dabei

_ r _ _ _ e n s _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *H* wie *H*inein mit dem Buchstaben.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *F *wie *F*achmann für Buchstaben.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Da irrt der Fachmann


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie Buchstaben-*G*enie!!!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

auch kein G du Genie


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* wie *M*eister der Buchstaben!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Nein Meister auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *B* wie *B*eruflicher *B*uchstabenrater.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Nein auch kein B wird das nochmal was


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*er bekommt das noch raus!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein D


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie *L*eistungsbuchstabensucher!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Oh da ist ja mal einer 

_ r _ _ _ e n s _ _ e l


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein* P* wie* P*rofibuchstabenrater.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Der war gut 

_ r _ p p e n s p _ e l


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein *K* wie* K*önner halt.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

jojojo 

K r _ p p e n s p _ e l


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Und noch das *I* wie* I*mposanter Rater!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Schwere Geburt Meister 

K r i p p e n s p i e l


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Na dann mal weiter. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Jop!!!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Na klar.

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein s wie siehste so geht das


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt geht es los. 
Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie Wachs


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Tom


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Oh ja, dabei.

_ _ r t _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Oh ja auch dabei.

_ u r t _ u _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Das M bestimmt auch


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Aber ja doch.

_ u r t m u _ _ e _

Willst Du heute noch lösen? Ich geh gleich ins Bett.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch das 2x F bitte


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Na dann!

_ u r t m u f f e _


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Das L wie Lang


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Auch!

_ u r t m u f f e l


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Dann mach mal vorne noch das G hin :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mach mal vorne noch das G hin :WOW:



Richtig! :thumbup:
Der G u r t m u f f e l ist es.
Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Das neue Wort klein aber fein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ich nehme ein* S* wie *S*chei... Montag!


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Dez. 2013)

ich nehme das *E*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Beides dabei 

S _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* wie Schei..... *M*ontag!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*icht immer diese Schei.... Montage!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie* P*löder  Montag!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Dann vielleicht ein *B* wie *B*löder Montag?


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie das ist ja *U*nfassbar das der Buchstabe auch nicht drin ist. :angry:


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ist er nicht  jedenfalls nicht so


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein* Z* wie das ist ja *Z*um Heulen das kein Buchstabe dabei ist.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl 

S _ _ z e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L* wie das ist ja *L*eicht.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

S _ l z e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *Ü* wie *Ü*berflieger! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ah er hat die "Sülze"  bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Na dann. Dürfen eigentlich auch andere außer uns beiden mitspielen Rolli? 
Hier das Neue:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*ause


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Wenn sagst du das Hehnii 

Das übliche E wieder


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

P ja, E nein.

_ _ p _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

ein R wie Robe Willkommen in der Runde


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *D*anke


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

*R* und *D* sind natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Dann das S


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*K* wie *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

*A* nein, *K* ja!

K _ p _ k _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Oh, beide dabei.

K o p _ k i _ o


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Aber ja.

K o p _ k i n o


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

Da bin ich so fresch und nehme ein *F*


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Na dann Glückwunsch! 
K o p f k i n o ist richtig.
Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

nein ich wollte doch


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

Tut mir leid, aber ich mache schnell: 6 Buchstaben


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

Nein, nein, nein


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Fehlfunktion.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*F*alsch....


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*O*ptimal


_ o _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Stark


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*ichtig!


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

Nö, schwach


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

r ist auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*oll ist drin.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

p ist nicht, *t* ist


_ o _ t _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Normal dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

i leider nicht, aber *n*


_ o n t _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*M*aus ist dabei


M o n t _ _


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein* P *wie *P*rofi.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

Profi ist nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*A*nton geht


M o n t a _


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G *wie Diensta*G*.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

Stimmt 


M o n t a g


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Darf wieder nicht


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Armer Rolli. Du bist einfach zu langsam. 
Robe das muss heißen Schei...... Montag! 
Ok weiter.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Egal ein D wie Doof


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*orf


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

dann mal ein E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

T ja, E nein.

_ _ _ t _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*aaangsam


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

L _ _ t _ _ _ r t


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie wäre es schön schon *F*reitag zu sein


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

I nein!

L _ f t f _ _ r t


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Dann eben das U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Und *h* wie *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Richtig!

L u f t f _ h r t


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Dann sage ich mal A wie Anton :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Na klar doch die L u f t f a h r t ist es. :thumbup:
Rolli ist Sieger und macht weiter!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Endlich darf ich auch mal 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*E*infach mal ein *e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Kein E leider


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *m*acht nichts


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*chade


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

auch kein A leider


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Muss zugeben ist ein ganz schweres Wort 

Die Buchstaben sind seltener


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Bin auch nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Tut mir leid, hatte 5 Fehlversuche, darf nicht mehr


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Egal hält sich eh keiner dran


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Na gut, dann geh ich mal das Alphabet durch:

*F* wie *F*reitag


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein F


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

:angry: *X* wie *X*anten


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Nein aber da in der Nähe


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*Y* wie *Y*ankee doodeldideldei


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Nein ein weiter


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*Z* wie *Z*ebra


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Ja :WOW: der erste 

Z _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*I* wie *I*nsel


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

Z _ _ _ _ i _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *u*nterirdisch


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

auch da 

Z _ _ _ _ i _ u _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei wirst ja richtig gut 

Z _ _ _ _ i _ u n _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Ich hab ja nicht mehr viele Buchstaben zur Auswahl 

*G* wie *G*ustav


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Das G war gut 

Z _ _ _ _ i g u n g


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

Z _ _ _ t i g u n g


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Vitamin *C*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

kommst der Sache näher 

Z _ c _ t i g u n g


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Vitamin *H*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Ich glaube du weist es 

Z _ c h t i g u n g


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Ich wusste garnicht, das Umlaute auch gehen. Ich vermute mal, daß es das *ü* wie *Ü*berholspur ist


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Genau ist die "Züchtigung"  klasse war echt schwer was


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Das war schwer. Ich hätte ja normalerweise nicht mehr gedurft.

Nun gut. Ich hau dann ab. Vorher noch das nächste Wort mit 7 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Sage dann noch schnell das E


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Ich hab extra ein Wort ohne e gewählt 

Bin jetzt aber weg. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Gut dann das S für Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Ich nehme das *T* wie neuer *T*ag.


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

Darf ich auch?

Ich nehme ein *O*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Leider kein *s*, *t* und *o*


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R* wie das ist ja E*R*staunlich!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein *r* 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Freibier (3 Dez. 2013)

Hat lange gespart & kauft sich ein *M* wie Methylamin


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Du bist Dir aber sicher das es ein Wort ist, so ganz ohne Buchstaben. 

Ein *N* wie *N*icht* N*ormal!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*M* und *N* passen


M _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Dann passt auch ein* A* wie *A*ufgepasst!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Na siehst Du, das ist kein Wort ohne Buchstaben 


M a _ a _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L* wie* L*eicht.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Also Marmelade ist es nicht  Kein *L*


M a _ a _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Dann Versuch ich mal ein *G* wie *G*ans.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*G*ans richtig


M a g a _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Ein *Z* wie das war *Z*ufall.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*Z*ufällig dabei 


M a g a z _ n


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Nehme dann das I wie Igel moin58


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Sorry, lasse mir ewig Zeit bei Hangman


M a g a z i n :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Hier dann das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Fangen wir mal wieder mit *e* an


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

aber sicher 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*onntag?


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Kein S dabei


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*rogramm


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

auch kein P


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *m*acht nichts


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Das M auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Dann *t* wie *T*ankstelle


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Nein das T auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Naja, da haben wir das Alphabet bald wieder durch 

Versuchen wir ein *a*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Das A ist dabei 

_ _ _ e _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*H* wie *H*olz


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein H


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Höhö. *F* wie *falsch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

F ist richtig 

_ _ _ e f a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*lme


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

War nicht anders zu erwarten, nehmen wir *Z*iegenkäse


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Leider auch kein Z


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Nee, das gibts net. *X* :angry:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*atürlich dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ n _ e f a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*anz klar was es sein könnte!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I *wie *I*ch verbeuge mich.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

jojojo 

_ n i e f a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie ich* L*iege fast auf dem Boden.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Dabei 

_ n i e f a l l


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein *K *wie *K*ann das sein?


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl ist der "Kniefall" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Jippi :WOW: ich darf!

Das Neue:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach 

Bin mal für 2 Std. weg bis später


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist genehmigt! 

E ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

:thx: ein S wie Schnell wieder da


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist drin. :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ r _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ _ l _ _ r _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist aber auch


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Oh, ist mal dabei! 

_ _ l _ _ r _ b e r


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Oh Wunder  ein D wie Dose bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei! Was ist jetzt los Rolli? 

_ _ l d _ r _ b e r


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Keine Ahnung  ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

So aber jetzt ein Ä wie Ätzend


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

_ _ l d _ r ä b e r


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

_ o l d _ r ä b e r


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Ein G bitte wie Goldgräber :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

G o l d g r ä b e r ist Richtig! :thumbup:

Du darfst!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie ich fang mal *A*n.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein* B* wie* B*ester Buchstabenrater der Welt.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N* wie *N*icht dabei?


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Kein E, kein N


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie Prost


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* wie *M*ach mal rein.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein P


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich auch kein M


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie das ist total *D*oof!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Das D ist dabei 

_ _ _ d _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L *wie ach das ist ja* L*eicht.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ l d _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *W* wie *W*ahrscheinlich drin.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*eht doch! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Geht doch 

G _ l d _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *O* wie *O*hh war ja drin.  

Pause! Später geht´s weiter.


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*H* wie *H*erbst?


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Das O ist da 

G o l d _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Das H auch 

G o l d _ a _ _ _ h


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli natürlich


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Klar ist das dabei 

G o l d r a _ _ _ h


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*heet-Wetter


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

auch das S ist da 

G o l d r a _ s _ h


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*ngarn


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Klasse auch dabei 

G o l d r a u s _ h


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Dez. 2013)

Und das *C*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl G o l d r a u s c h bist dran


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Dez. 2013)

- - - - - - -


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*turm?


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Dez. 2013)

S und E haben wir

- - - - s e e


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Dez. 2013)

*N* sollst du haben

N - - - s e e


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Ost


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Und *d* wie *D*eich


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Dez. 2013)

R und O OK

N o r - s e e


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Dez. 2013)

Und D 

Nordsee ups gelöst


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Super, darfst nochmal


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Robe du bist dran warst der letzte mit D


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

9 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Orkan


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Ist nicht dabei, das Thema stimmt aber


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sturm


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

I*s*t dabei :thumbup:


S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

S t _ _ _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

S t u _ _ _ _ u t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*R*olli ist natürlich dabei.


S t u r _ _ _ u t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mann


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Richtig!


S t u r m _ _ u t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Haut


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Nö, ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

War im F falschen Film


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*F*alscher Film ist richtig 


S t u r m f _ u t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Dann noch ein L


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

:thumbup:


S t u r m f l u t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Dann mal ganz schweres 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*chwer?


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ s _ s _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei  bist gut 

_ s _ s e e


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*T*eebeutel


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ist auch da 

_ s t s e e


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Bevor ich mich lumpen lasse:


*O* wie *O*stsee


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Richtig ist die O s t s e e :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

So, jetzt mal ein Wort, was nichts mit dem Sturm in Norddeutschland zu tun hat:


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Flaute


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*F*laute ist dabei 


_ _ _ f _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht dabei :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Was gibt es da sich zu freuen  ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Na gut, auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt kommst Du wieder in die Spur 


_ _ i f _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Keine Gaby da


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute 

Muss nochmal kurz weg bis später


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*U* ist richtig. Bis später


_ _ i f u _


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*a klar! :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*N*a klar 


_ _ i f u n


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*oll ist dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Die Sturmerprobten kennen sich aus 


T _ i f u n


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Genau! Aber so etwas gibt es bei uns zum Glück nicht.

Ich nehme das *A* wie *A*llerbester Buchstabenrater der Welt.


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Das ist wohl wahr. Du bist dran :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ich darf auch mal! :WOW:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*turm


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie Wind


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

W nein, E ja.

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Freibier (6 Dez. 2013)

Ich wünsche mir ein *o* wie Orkan


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist sogar dabei. 

_ o _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ich hätte gerne ein *A*


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Freibier (6 Dez. 2013)

Ich würde gerne den Buchstaben *D* wie Danone sehen


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei. 

_ o _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie Nicht dabei :angry:


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein *W* wie wieder nichts


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie Gibts ja garnicht`


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Loipe


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

*G* nein,* L* ja.

L o _ _ _ l e _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein* S*?!?


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein *V* bitte :thx:


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gut


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

*B* wie Blödes Spiel


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

*G *nein, *B* ja.

L o _ _ b l e _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei. :thumbup:

L o c _ b l e c _


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Das H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das H wie Hehnii



Da habe ich ja gedacht, das mein *H *viel früher kommt. 

L o c h b l e c h ist richtig! :thumbup:
Und Bitteschön!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Obligatorisch wieder das* E*.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie Franziskanermönch​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2013)

*C* wie Celulite​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

C ist dabei 

_ c _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein *S* wie* S*chnecke.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

S c _ _ _ _ _ _ e s _ e


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Dann muss auch ein H wie Hehnii rein!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2013)

*K *wie Kackstuhl ​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Aber klar doch 

S c h _ _ _ _ _ e s _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

kein K dabei


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie Pillemann, ich weiss es abe schweige:WOW:​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein Pillemann


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2013)

*W* wie Weichflöte​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ja jetzt kommste schon näher 

S c h w _ _ _ w e s _ e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ich versuchs mit einem *t* wie *T*ee


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Aber klar 

S c h w _ _ _ w e s t e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein A


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *i*ch habs


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ja ist da 

S c h w i _ _ w e s t e


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

*M und M*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*m* wie *m*oin 

aber, da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl S c h w i m m w e s t e ist richtig einer von euch ist dran


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Wenn's Dir Recht ist, Rolli, mach ich weiter 

9 Buchstaben

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ja mach mal 

Ein E wie Emil bitte


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*E*mil ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

I*s*t dabei :thumbup:


_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Robe


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Der *R*obe ist heute nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*A*nton ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ s _ a _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ja, stimmt 


_ u _ _ s _ a _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Is*t* dabei


_ u _ _ s t a _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Wie es der Name des Spiels schon sagt, Du läßt mich ganz schön hängen 

Nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Es geht doch 


_ u _ h s t a _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ein C vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ich glaub jetzt weißt Du es.


_ u c h s t a _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Ja bitte 2x das B


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Aber gerne doch 


B u c h s t a b e


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Dann mal was neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ich werde mal mit einem *e* wie *E*mil anfangen


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Gute Idee 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*uper


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Schade. Dann nehmen wir *N*ordpol


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Dabei 

_ _ _ _ e n _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie *f*alsch


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Nein F ist richtig 

_ _ _ _ e n f e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *D*eutschland


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein D


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Wenn nicht D dann *T*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Gehen wir mal wieder das Alphabet durch 

*Z* wie *Z*epra


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

kein Z fang mal mit deinem eigenen Nick an


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Ja, wie war der noch? *R* wie *R*olli?


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Dabei 

R _ _ _ e n f e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie *G*ustav?


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein G


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Was ist das denn :angry:

*I* wie *I*nsel?


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein I ich sagte doch gehe deinen Nick nach


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

kopf99

*B* wie *b*löd


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Das B ist dabei 

R _ b b e n f e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht.

Sei mir nicht böse, ich werds jetzt nicht fertig lösen, muß ins Bett


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ja das L ist dabei 

R _ b b e n f e l l


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *O *wie ich fühle mich heute Morgen wie ein *O*pa.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Morgen jawohl "R o b b e n f e l l" ist richtig  Bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Dann fangen wir mal ganz gemächlich an. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Dann sagen wir mal E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Denn Spruch habe ich schon vermisst  ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Wenn Du ihn vermisst hast, bringe ich ihn gleich noch mal. 

*Ist natürlich nicht dabei.*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Aber ein R wie Rolli bestimmt


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ja!!!!

_ a _ _ _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Na klar!

_ a _ h _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

auch ein C


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Na klar! 

_ a c h _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie Wiesel


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bach


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Immer noch! 

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dach


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist 

Bin nochmal kurz weg


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

*M* ist dabei!

M a c h _ _ a m _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl!

M a c h t _ a m _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ja doch!

M a c h t k a m _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

ein F wie ffffffffffffffff


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Na? Ob Du das noch raus bekommst? 

M a c h t k a m _ f


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Mach mal noch ein P da rein :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mach mal noch ein P da rein :WOW:



Das ist aber so was von richtig! :thumbup:

Der M a c h t k a m p f 
Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Dann mach ich mal 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie* D*uisburg.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Duisburg ist gut aber nicht für Hangman


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein *B* wie* B*ochum.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein B


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein* S* wie *S*tuttgart.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein S


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* wie *E*ssen.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

ja so eben dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M *wie *M*ülheim an der Ruhr.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

auch kein M  gibt das heute nochmal was


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*heinhausen.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein R


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *K* wie *K*refeld.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

auch kein K


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *O* wie *O*berhausen.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Oh er hat mal einen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ o _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L *wie *L*intfort.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei  naja ist ja auch nicht mehr viel übrig 

_ _ l _ _ _ _ _ l o _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie* N*ettetal.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ l _ _ n _ _ l o _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *W* wie *W*alsum.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Kennst dich aber gut aus hier da habe ich mal gewohnt 

W _ l _ _ n _ _ l o _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie *A*ldenrade.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Gehört zu Walsum 

W a l _ a n _ _ l o _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein* H* wie *H*amminkeln.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist schon weiter weg genauso wie das H


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I* wie *I*serlohn.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Kein I


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie Bottro*P *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Kein Potropb


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie ALS*T*ADEN.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher 

W a l _ a n _ _ l o t t e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*ladbeck bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Aber klar 

W a l _ a n g _ l o t t e


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein* F* wie *F*riemersheim bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Richtig "W a l f a n g f l o t t e" schwere Geburt


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ich bin! :WOW:
Da hab ich aber Glück gehabt. 
Das Neue:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Siegen


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ja, *S* ist dabei.

S _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (8 Dez. 2013)

Ja *N* ist dabei.

S _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Ach


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ja, das *A* ist dabei!

S _ a _ _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei!

S t a _ _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dora


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei!

S t a d _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei!

S t a d i _ n


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Dann noch das O wie Otto :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Wir haben einen Sieger! :WOW:

S t a d i o n ist richtig. 
Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*olli.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Der Standard: *E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein* T* wie* T*opflappen.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

E dabei T natürlich nicht 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*pülstein


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

S ist auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ e s _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ e s _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Ich habe gerade einen *L*auf, also *L*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ja läuft 

_ _ _ _ e s l _ _ a


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N* wie *N*atürlich!


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie ich *g*laub, ich weiß es


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Beides dabei 

_ _ n _ e s l _ g a


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *D*uisburg


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I *wie *I*ch weiß es auch.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Beides dabei 

_ _ n d e s l i g a


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *u*pps


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ja das U ist da 

_ u n d e s l i g a


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Laß mich mal kurz überlegen......*B*?


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl "B u n d e s l i g a" ist richtig  bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

9 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Das E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Das *R* wie *R*obe bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 



_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Hmm, dann versuch ich mal das* N* wie *N*orden.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Moment, ich muß mich erst mal sortieren. *S* ist nicht, aber der Rest.




_ r _ _ _ n e n _


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Nein, leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T *wie *T*urnschuh!


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* wie *M*ach rein.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*M*ach ich 



_ r _ m _ n e n _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I *wie man ist der *I*ntelligent.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Ohje


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Ja und ja 


_ r o m i n e n _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie V.I.*P*.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Das geht so laaangsam in die richtige Richtung 



P r o m i n e n _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*oll ich darf auch mal wieder ran.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Das war nicht so toll


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ich sage mal Z wie Zahl


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Hätte ich Das *Z* wie *Z*uerst genommen wäre bestimmt das T richtig gewesen.  
Rolli Du kleiner Vordrängler! :angry:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Nein, so fies bin ich nicht!

*Z* ist richtig. Rolli , Du bist dran


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Hehnii du hattest das T vorher schon mal gewollt  also immer schauen was schon da war


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Also hier das neue  was einfaches das der Hehnii auch mal löst 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*eebeutel


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ _ _ t _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Dann nehme ich mal ein *R* wie *R*olli oder *R*obe.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei  beides


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*chade


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Das S auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol?


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ t _ _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* wie *M*ach rein geht immer.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Mach ich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ a t _ _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein* B* wie das ist *B*löd!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Blöd ist dabei 

B _ a t _ _ _ n


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*tto?


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

B _ a t _ _ o n


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein *I *wie das *I*st aber schön.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*H* wie *H*ehnii


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

B i a t _ _ o n


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

das H auch 

B i a t h _ o n


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ich kann nicht lösen. Bin gleich weg und morgen Abend erst wieder da. Dann hätten wir zu lange Stillstand hier!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Immer diese Ausreden


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Und ich weiß es einfach nicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Na gut, es ist wohl Biathlon


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Richtig ist "Biathlon" bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Dann mal was schnelles, damit ich zeitig ins Bett komme.


_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie mein *L*etzter Buchstabe für Heute.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Hat sich gelohnt:


_ _ l _


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Kein *E*mil


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Volltreffer, ich darf auch gleich ins Bett :WOW:


B _ l _


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*I*gel ist 



B i l _


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Dann noch ein D


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Bild ist korrekt. Du bist dran. Einmal rate ich noch, dann hau ich ab.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Also hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *E*imer


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

Kein E dabei


----------



## Freibier (10 Dez. 2013)

Ich Wünsche mir ein *S* wie Shakira.


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

auch kein S dabei


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie Guten *A*bend!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Hey Hehnii das A ist dabei 

_ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*un geht es aber los!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ a n _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*aschentuch.


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

kein T leider


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein* R* wie *R*olli vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein R


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M *wie *M*usik!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Nein auch kein M


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein *B *wie *B*löd!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Blöd biste nicht trotzdem nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein* D* wie dann eben *D*oof!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

auch kein D


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L* wie *L*uchs.


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Der war gut 

L a n _ l a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein* F* wie *F*litzen.


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Kann man so sagen 

L a n _ l a _ f


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein* U* wie *U*nheimlich schnell und ausdauernd.


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Bist ja gut auch da 

L a n _ l a u f


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*angart. 

:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl der "L a n g l a u f" ist es bist dran Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ok! :thumbup:
Ich darf auch mal. 
Hier das Neue:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Da ist er wieder der Spruch 

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder der Spruch
> 
> Ein A wie Anton



Sei ehrlich, den hast Du doch vermisst, oder? 
Und darum:
Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Also ehrlich gesagt nicht 

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## mma1 (10 Dez. 2013)

Was macht ihr hier?


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

mma1 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr hier?



Wir spielen!


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hehnii



Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ja dabei!

_ _ _ d _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Finale


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ja dabei!

_ _ _ d i _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Langlauf


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mutti


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ja dabei.

_ _ _ d i _ m


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol 

Echt schwierig


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sand


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Oh, ist dabei.

S _ _ d i _ m


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei.

S t _ d i _ m


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute damit müsste es sein


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Richtig! :thumbup:
Ich bin erlöst! 


S t u d i u m ist korrekt!
Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Das obligatorische *R* wie* R*olli bitte.


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Kein R dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

auch kein E dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*alat?


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Das S ist da 

S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*omate


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

kein T dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie *G*urke


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

auch kein G


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Dann *k* wie *K*arotte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

auch keine Karotte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Salat? *O* wie *O*live


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Dabei 

S _ _ _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *M*angold


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein M


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*C* wie *C*hinesische Wasserkastanie


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Nein auch kein China


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *D*ill


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

JOJOJOJO 

S _ d _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

So langsam gehen mir die Gemüse aus 

*P* wie *P*orree?


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist ja da 

S _ d p o _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Dann *L* wie *L*auch


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

S _ d p o l


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*ü* wie Gem*ü*se


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl "S ü d p o l" ist richtig


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

12 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Das übliche E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Treffer, aber noch nicht versenkt 



_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Noch lange hin  ein R wie Robe bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Kein *R*obe


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist 2x dabei 



_ _ _ _ a _ s _ a _ s e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Nö, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

:thumbup:



M _ _ _ a _ s _ a _ s e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Sorry, Computer ist abgestürzt. *P* ist dabei


M _ _ _ a _ s p a _ s e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 



M _ t t a _ s p a _ s e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist auch dabei 




M i t t a _ s p a _ s e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gustav


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Sehr *g*ut 



M i t t a g s p a _ s e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist richtig auch wenn die schon vorbei ist 


Du bist dran


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Habe was länger gebraucht 

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein E


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Das ist aber *B*anane. Ein *B* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

auch kein B


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Dann gehen wir mal das *O*bst durch. Bitte eine *O*range


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Das O war gut 

_ o _ _ _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*firsich


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ o _ _ p o _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

rofl3


*L* wie *l*ol


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

JAJAJAJA 

_ o _ _ p o l


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *D*attel


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei bist ja gut 

_ o _ d p o l


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Nene, das ist nur Glück 


*R* wie *R*osenapfel


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Klasse auch dabei 

_ o r d p o l


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Dann *N* wie *N*ashi-Birne


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl "N o r d p o l" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

13 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Bitteschön:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 



_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Kein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Korrekt 



_ _ _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Dann mal ein C


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist auch dabei 



_ _ _ _ _ s c h _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei 



_ a _ _ _ s c h _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ebenfalls auch dabei 



_ a _ _ _ s c h _ i _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Lang 

Bin mal eben kurz weg !!!


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Uschi bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Wo ist *U*schi?  


Nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Dann halt ein M wie ....uschi bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ja, das geht so langsam in die richtige Richtung 



_ a m _ _ s c h m i _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein *K *wie Ma*K*e up.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Wie kommst Du darauf 




K a m _ _ s c h m i _ k e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N *wie Wimper*N*tusche.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß Du eine Ahnung hast 



K a m _ _ s c h m i n k e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein *F* wie Kämp*F*ende Truppe.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

K a m _ f s c h m i n k e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein* P* wie *P*asst schon.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Das gibts doch garnicht. Stimmt! Du bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Juchhu gewonnen! :WOW:
Wo ist mein Preis? 
Hier das neue Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Preis? Was für ein Preis? 



*C* wie *C*hampions League?


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hallo


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Hallo! 
Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

_ _ _ _ s _ _ s _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

_ _ _ a s _ _ s _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*EFA


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

_ u _ a s _ _ s u _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie OHO


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*arma


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

_ u _ a s _ _ s u p p e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Maria


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

M und N
Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Das C und das H soll nicht dabei sein biste da sicher Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

_ u _ a s c h s u p p e

Schuldi... Du hast recht! Fußball lenkt zu sehr ab!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Quatsch Fussball willst nur deinen Satz schreiben 

Ein L wie Lust


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Genau! 

_ u l a s c h s u p p e


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Dann mach das Genau mal da vor


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.  Nein, nein !!!

G ist richtig!!!:thumbup:
G u l a s c h s u p p e
Du darfst!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Hier dann das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie Du weisst schon


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*auber


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

kein S dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol?


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ n _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

Die Geheimwaffe: *R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

immer am Ball 

_ _ e r _ e _ _ _ n _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

*W* wie *w*eiss noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

kein W dabei


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie *F*rankreich?


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ e r _ e _ f _ n _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*I* wie *I*karus?


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

sehr schön 

_ i e r _ e _ f i n _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*chtelfinale etwa


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Das A ist dabei 

_ i e r _ e _ f i n a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*or :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ i e r t e _ f i n a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *L*angsam wird's Zeit. Ich muß heute früh raus. N8


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

JOJOJOJO 

_ i e r t e l f i n a l e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Ich rate mal ins Blaue: *V* wie *V*iktory


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Richtig "V i e r t e l f i n a l e" bist dran :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

9 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Mal wieder das E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Einn S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Musst Dich heute erst mal warmlaufen  Nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Dann das R geht immer


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Warum nicht gleich so 



_ r _ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*uschkasten.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt geht's schon zu zweit auf die Kleinen 



_ r _ _ _ _ _ r t


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*i* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Fein


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Richtig  



F r _ _ _ f _ r t


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute  ich glaube jetzt werde ich warm


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Wird auch Zeit 



F r _ _ _ f u r t


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein* A* wie* A*m Main.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Könnte aber auch an der Oder sein. Beide Buchstaben dabei 




F r a n _ f u r t


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Frankfurt ist korrekt. Du bist :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Glückwunsch! :thumbup:
Ich hätte es nicht gewusst. 
Beim neuen Wort nehme ich ein *E*.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Na gut das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Das E ist dabei 

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Ich nehm ein *F* wie *F*rankfurt


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

kein F dabei


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*erie


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*un geht es aber richtig los!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

auch kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

das N haben wir 

_ _ e n _ e n _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*elefon


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Das S ist doch da Fussball lenkt ab  das T aber nicht

S _ e n _ e n _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie ab*G*elenkt. 
Also mir wäre das nicht passiert!


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Na super, das gibt Fußballverbot, für Beide 


*V* wie *V*erbot!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

jaja Hehnii 

S _ e n _ e n g _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Das V haben wir nicht


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*lf bitte.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

das A ist auch dabei 

S _ e n _ e n g a _ a


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie *L*eiche.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

kein U dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

ach schnell auf L ändern 

S _ e n _ e n g a l a


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *D*uisburg


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ich hab nix geändert!




Schau nach!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Das D ist dabei  Robe bist gut heute 

S _ e n d e n g a l a


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie *P*asst! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ja passt "S p e n d e n g a l a" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Endlich darf ich auch mal.
Das erste mal. 
Hier mein langes Wort: 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Esel


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

dann passt das B wie Bett auch nicht oder


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

B ja, A nein.

B _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *L*ogisch


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Beide *L *sind natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*.......


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ja!

B u _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*Z* wie *Z*imt


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Na endlich das* H*! 

B u _ h


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Das S wie Bush 

Nee mach mal das C das S war ja schon :jumping:


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das S wie Bush
> 
> Nee mach mal das C das S war ja schon :jumping:



Richtig Rolli! :thumbup:

Du bist.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Mach ich auch mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *E*nde


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*ute Nacht! n8t


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

kein G gute Nacht Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Dann *R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Das R geht immer 

_ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

*B* wie das, was ich gerade trinke


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

wahrscheinlich das gesuchte 

B _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Na dann Prost, Bier isses


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Genau bist dran Robe :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

4 Buchstaben 



_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sekt


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Also ein Säufer bin ich nicht  nein!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Buch


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein *B*uch les ich gerade auch nicht  nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein D vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Tut mir Leid  nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Das *E* hätte ich ja schon früher erwartet 



_ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Warum leicht machen wenn es auch schwer geht 

Ein i wie Igel bitte


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Kein *i*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

was ist mit meinem R


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Das hilft diesmal auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Verdammt was soll das den sein  ein T bitte


----------



## Robe22 (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein anderes Wort für Boss  *T* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Floh


----------



## Robe22 (13 Dez. 2013)

Jo 


_ _ e f


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (13 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 



_ h e f


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Sage mal "Chef" ist aber auch ein blödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (13 Dez. 2013)

Ja, daß war schwer, obwohl nur 4 Buchstaben. Du bist dran. Einen Buchstaben rate ich noch, bevor ich mich abmelde.


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Jo bin dann auch weg  hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich *e* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M *wie *M*ach ich mal weiter.


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

ich auch 

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*icht?


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein *S* wie na *S*iehste!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ e _ _ s _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Das *T* wie das ist ja *T*oll! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ e _ t s _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I *wie Supp*I*.


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein *H* wie jetzt wird es *H*eiß!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Das H ist auch da 

_ e _ t s _ h _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Dann ist auch ein *C* wie *C*haos dabei!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

logo 

_ e _ t s c h _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie* A*ha!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Aha ja 

_ e _ t s c h _ a n _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie* L*and.


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

aber sicher doch 

_ e _ t s c h l _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie *A*ch ich muss weg.


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

Das A ist auch da 

_ e _ t s c h l a n _


----------



## Hehnii (14 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*arf rein.


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2013)

Mach ich mal 

D e _ t s c h l a n d


----------



## Hehnii (15 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie* U*h bitte!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl ist "Deutschland" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (15 Dez. 2013)

Jippi!!!!! :WOW: Gewonnen!!!!:WOW:

Hier das Neue: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## akaltin (15 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* wie "Ende gut, alles gut"


----------



## Hehnii (15 Dez. 2013)

Ist sogar dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## akaltin (15 Dez. 2013)

Ein *B* wie Bertha


----------



## Hehnii (15 Dez. 2013)

Nein, ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Hab den Spruch schon vermisst  ein H bitte


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Gibt es doch nicht ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ u _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist auch dabei! Was ist denn nun los? 

_ _ t _ _ u _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Du machst mir Angst! 

_ _ t _ p u _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z wie Zeit


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Auch ja!

_ _ t _ p u z z _ e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Bin der beste :WOW: ein L bitte


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Joop!

_ _ t _ p u z z l e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Na klar!

_ o t o p u z z l e

Jetzt weißt auch nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Doch  ein F wie Foto bitte


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch  ein F wie Foto bitte



Ja, das F o t o p u z z l e ist richtig! :thumbup:

Du darfst wieder.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nur so.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*u das ma rein!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Kein T dabei


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

auch kein E dabei


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein* M* wie *M*al sehen.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

neinneinnein


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*achsen?


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

kein L dabei


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

und auch noch gleich das* H* wie *H*ehnii.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Das H ja 

_ _ _ _ s h _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*tt*o*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

das O ist da 

_ _ _ _ s h o _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Dann *w* wie *w*eiss noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

ist doch da 

_ _ _ _ s h o w


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie* P*e.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

sowas nene


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Das *B* wie *B*e.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

auch kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

B auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *i*ch weiss es immer noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ _ i _ s h o w


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*U*hhhhhhhhhhhh :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Da hat einer eine Eingebung 

_ u i _ s h o w


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie De.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

War klar Hehnii will wieder nicht


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Aber ich will: *Z* wie *Z*eit


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein O mit einem kleinen Strich unten dran. So in etwa: Q!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher 

_ u i z s h o w


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Dann biste doch wieder dran Hehnii "Q u i z s h o w" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!! :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:
Ich darf auch mal! 

Hier:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Joop!

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*ieg?


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei!

_ _ s _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*K* wie *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*W* wie *w*eiss nicht


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Auch!

_ u s _ e _ _ u _ e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *m*ag nicht mehr


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Bleib am Ball!  M ist dabei, A natürlich nicht. 

_ u s _ e _ _ u m e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Blume


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Joop!

_ u s _ e b _ u m e


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Puste


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Und ein *L* wie *L*ume


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Aber grade so.

P u s _ e b _ u m e


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Auch das L dabei. 

P u s _ e b l u m e


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*T*oll ist das


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Mist jetzt war er schneller


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Aber nur haarscharf 

Neues Wort mit 4 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *T*oll ist das



Richtig! :thumbup:
Wir haben einen Sieger!!!!! :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:
Die P u s t e b l u m e 
Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bier


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Darf ich noch antworten, bevor Du weitermachst? :angry: 
Hätte ja auch falsch sein können. 
Ich nehme ein* A* wie *A*nfang!


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Sorry, hab schon vorweggenommen 

Beide Buchstaben falsch


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

_ _ _ d


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie mein *L*etzter heute. n8t


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie Warum


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein F vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*F*alsch


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mann


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

M _ _ d :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

M o _ d :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

M o n d ist korrekt. Du bist dran


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach?


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

aber sicher doch 

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein A


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Nehmen wir ein *i* wie *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ e _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*iegfried


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

S e _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*skar?


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein O


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*ee


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol?


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

nein auch kein N


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht  leider


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie *G*ustav


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

G ist auch nicht dabei kleiner Tip kann man schauen


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Wirklich sehr kleiner Tip 

*H* wie *H*ilfe?


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

kein H was schaut man den so im Fernsehen oder Kino oder am Computer


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Ich steh sowas auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Na überleg mal

S e _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Nee, sowas schau ich nicht, niemals


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Soll ich jetzt fertig lösen oder ein neues Wort machen?


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Lös mal fertig geh gleich pennen


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*X* wie *XXX*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Richtig 

S e x _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie besagte *F*ilme


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

S e x f i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Komm, machen wir's schnell: *L* und *M*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Richtig "S e x f i l m" :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

7 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Jupp:



_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Jawoll:


_ e _ _ _ _ r


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Nein, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Das *A* ist dabei:


_ e _ _ _ a r


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Ja:


_ e _ _ n a r


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Richtig:


_ e _ i n a r


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Nein, kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht 

Ein Tip: Seminar über's Internet


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Häh  ein B vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Ja, ist dabei:


_ e b i n ar


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein C


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

neee


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Keine Ahnung kenne das Wort nicht  rate mal W wie Web


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Nein 

Nochmal den Tip mit anderen Worten: Seminar im *Web*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Hab ich doch schon geändert


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Das hab' ich wohl übersehen, tschuldigung 

Du bist dran, aber wir sollten bald Schluss machen


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Stell das noch rein und sage n8t

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Nochmal *E* wie *e*infach und auch n8t


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (17 Dez. 2013)

Keinen Bock mehr  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein *F* wie e*F* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D *wie *D*e bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N *wie e*N*.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*e.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*e.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei 

Zur Erinnerung _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie *A*h.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*h.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Nein hast ja fast durch


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein *O *wie *O*h.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Das ist da 

_ o _ o


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L* wie e*L*.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Nein Lolo ist es nicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Doch nicht etwa ein *P* wie* P*o.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Doch auf das leichteste kommt man zum Schluss "P o p o" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:
Ein Leichtes: 

Gute _ _ _ _ _!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

sage dann mal ein T


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

Gute _ _ _ _ t!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

Gute _ _ _ h t!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

Gute _ _ c h t!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Dann noch ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

Gute _ a c h t!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Dann mach mal vorne noch das N hin 

Ohne Fehlversuch man bin ich gut :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mach mal vorne noch das N hin
> 
> Ohne Fehlversuch man bin ich gut :WOW:



Ich würde sagen: Neuer Rekord! :thumbup:
Ohne Fehlversuch...das wird Dir so schnell keiner nachmachen.
Wahnsinn! 
Du bist und ich sage Gute N a c h t!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Hier das neue Wort und n8t

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R* wie blödes *R*aten.


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*innloses Raten


----------



## Hehnii (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein* B* wie *B*lödes raten.


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *d*oofes Spiel


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

dann rate richtig nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Na gut 

*O* wie *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

ist aber auch nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *u*pps


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht  immer diese exotischen Buchstaben


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Sach mal 

*i* wie *i*ch weiss es nicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ja ist dabei 

_ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Leider nein kleiner Tip sollte man nicht einnehmen


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Jaja, der Schlauch und ich. Wir sind gute Freunde geworden 


*F* wie *f*alsch


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ i f _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *t*oll


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ah der Schlauch ist weg 

_ i f t


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*G* ift


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl richtig  bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

8 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Das übliche E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Kein *E* diesmal


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*M*ist, dabei 



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ m


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Dann noch das S wie Sonne 

Bin eben kurz einkaufen bis gleich


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Blödes Ratespiel!


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Kein *b*lödes Ratespiel  ,

aber *R*olli ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ r _ _ m


----------



## Hehnii (18 Dez. 2013)

Dann eben ein *D* wie *D*oofes Ratespiel.


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Das Spiel ist natürlich auch nicht *d*oof


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Ja, wenigstens einer der das Spiel nicht blöde findet 


_ _ _ _ r _ u m


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Der Hehnii ärgert sich doch nur das er so selten dran kommt happy010

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## hertanuklear (18 Dez. 2013)

Wohnraum ?


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Wohnraum stimmt leider nicht 

aber ein *A* ist dabei (sogar 2x) 


_ a _ _ r a u m


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Nein, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Glaubt mir, es ist nicht Wohnraum, *h* ist falsch


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht dabei, einmal noch, dann gibt es einen Tip


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z wie Zucker


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei. 

Ein Tip: Gegenteil von Nachtwirklichkeit


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Tag


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

T a _ t r a u m


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein G bitte  was für ein blödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Ist ja auch ein "blödes Spiel" 

T a g t r a u m

Du bist dran!


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *I*nsel?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ i a


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*ackman?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Bist ja gut 

_ _ _ _ p i a


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu manch' Anderen gefällt mir das Spiel  

*L* wie *l*eicht?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ l _ _ p i a


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *m*eine Fresse,bin ich gut


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

war wohl zu einfach 

_ l _ m p i a


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*Y* wie *Y*ankee?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

jojojo 

_ l y m p i a


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *o*je


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl ist "O l y m p i a" bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Na gut: 25 Buchstaben




_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt willste es aber wissen  dann mal ein E


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Unerwarteterweise ja 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Dachte ich mir fast  das S wie Sieg bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

_ _ s s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ s _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Sehr übersichtlich  ein H wie Hans bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein Moment, muss ich erst mal schauen 

Ist dabei 

_ _ s s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ s _ e _ s _ h _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Dann noch ein C


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Aber grade so 


_ _ s s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ s _ e _ s c h _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, wie Du das machst, jeder Versuch ein Treffer 


_ _ s s _ a _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ s _ e _ s c h a _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Bei der Auswahl  ein F wie Feder bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Ich vermute mal, Du weisst das Wort 


F _ s s _ a _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ s _ e _ s c h a f _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ja jetzt  ein T wie Toni bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Volltreffer 


F _ s s _ a _ _ _ e _ t _ e _ s t e _ s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Na klar 


F _ s s _ a _ _ _ e _ t _ e _ s t e r s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute  so macht das Spass


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt kriegst Du aber mächtig Oberwasser 


F u s s _ a _ _ _ e _ t _ e _ s t e r s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ja :WOW: ein L wie Lang bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Immer mit der Ruhe, bekommst Du 


F u s s _ a l l _ e l t _ e _ s t e r s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Ball


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

F u s s b a l l _ e l t _ e _ s t e r s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*I*st dabei 


F u s s b a l l _ e l t _ e i s t e r s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Nicht überheblich werden, ein Buchstabe fehlt noch 


F u s s b a l l _ e l t m e i s t e r s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Dann hau mal noch das W da rein :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Da dürfen wir uns auf nächstes Jahr freuen :WOW:


F u s s b a l l w e l t m e i s t e r s c h a f t


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Oder auch nicht  so das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Oder auch nicht. Wird sich zeigen.

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Das A ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*tto?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

auch kein O


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Das E geht (fast) immer 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Dann geht auch *i* wie *i*ch mach nicht mehr lang


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

das i ist auch da 

_ _ i e _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Ist auch dabei 

_ _ i e l _ i l _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *m*ach nicht mehr lang


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Haste ja gleich 

_ _ i e l _ i l m


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*ost. Naja, werde mir gleich zum Ausklang noch einen Film reinziehen


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

mach das 

_ p i e l _ i l m


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie fast *F*eierabend


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ p i e l f i l m


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*uper


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Genau Super "S p i e l f i l m" ist richtig


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

12 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Das übliche E wie einfach


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

Gleich 4x dabei 


_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

jetzt noch 4x das S und wir sind fertig


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

Nur 2x 


_ e _ _ s e _ s e _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

Das wird wohl auch ein kurzes Spiel 


_ e _ _ s e _ s e _ i e


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

hab noch keine Ahnung  ein R vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

*R*olli geht meistens 


_ e r _ s e _ s e r i e


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Dann geht das N wie Nordpol auch


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

*N*a klar 


_ e r n s e _ s e r i e


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Dann sage ich mal H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

_ e r n s e h s e r i e


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Dann hau noch das F da rein und das war es für heute


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

Genau!


F e r n s e h s e r i e


Machen wir Feierabend n8t


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Hier noch das neue Wort und n8t

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *e* wie *E*nte geht noch


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

kein E dabei


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie *A*nfang.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

kein A dabei


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein* B* wie *B*itte mach das mal rein da!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Mach ich nicht


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein* C* wie *C*e bitte.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D *wie das ist aber *D*oof!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *F* wie *F*ind ich aber nicht gut.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie ich *G*eh gleich an die Decke.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ g


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *H *wie *H*a.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Kein Ha


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I* wie* I*iiih.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein* J* wie *J*ot bitte.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht denk mal an Dunstglocke über Städte


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ich gehe doch alphabetisch vor! S,M und O sind noch nicht dran.
Jetzt kommt doch erst das *K* wie* K*lar?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Gut K auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L *wie e*L*.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N *wie übersprunge*N.* happy010


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht  bis später


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *O* wie *O*b der dabei ist?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Ja ist dabei 

_ _ o g


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie *P*asst nicht rein.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

nein leider


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Vielleicht ein *Q*?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Quark


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein R vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein* S* wie *S*chnell rein damit!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Mal sehen was jetzt kommt 

S _ o g


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Na das *T* kommt doch jetzt im Alphabet, oder?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Hast sie nicht alle  nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U *wie *U*nendlich.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

nein


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *V *wie *V*erdammt irgendwann muss doch der richtige Buchstabe kommen.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Dann geh mal deine Liste nochmal durch


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ich hab doch vor dem N einen ausgelassen. Weißt nicht mehr? 
Ein *W *wie *W*ie.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Nein


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein *X *wie i*X*.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Nein


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein* Y* wie üpzelon bitte.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

nenenene


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Dann versuch ich noch mal das *Z* wie *Z*et.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Bis auf einen Fehler haste das ABC jetzt aber schön geschrieben


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bis auf einen Fehler haste das ABC jetzt aber schön geschrieben



Ja, wie konnte der Fehler nur passieren? 
Ein *M *wie *M*ach rein.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Dafür bekommste jetzt aber kein Danke und "S m o g" ist richtig


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dafür bekommste jetzt aber kein Danke und "S m o g" ist richtig



Ohh schade. .......und ich wollte auf 1150 kommen. 
Mein Neues:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Macht er wirklich nicht und ich wollte Hangman bei den beliebtesten Themen auf Platz drei bringen. 
A ist dabei!

_ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Was mach ich nicht ? ein B bitte


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Na bedanken! 
B ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Überleg ich mir noch  ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

C ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein D wie Dose


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Fliege bitte


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gut


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G *ist dabei. 

_ _ a _ _ _ g


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Na klar!

_ _ a _ _ i g


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein J wie Josef


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mann


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

ein Q wie Quark


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Na klar!

_ r a _ r i g


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Senf


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Na klar! 

_ r a u r i g


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

V wie Vogel


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie Waage


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein X bestimmt


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Dann bestimmt ein Y


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z wie Zucker


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Das ABC ist durch das macht mich *T*raurig


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ABC ist durch das macht mich *T*raurig



Ja Richtig! 


t r a u r i g kommt raus. 
Der nächste bitte!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein* H* wie *H*ehnii bitte.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ r r _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*schi?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Kein U leider


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Nein wäre zu einfach


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *I*nsel?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

auch keine Insel ist eine Person


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Ejejej.

*O* wie *O*tto?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Sehr gut 

_ o r r o


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*Z*orro?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

:WOW:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ (7 Buchstaben)


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Toolman (20 Dez. 2013)

N wie *N*inja


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

_ _ _ _ _ _ e 


*N* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Jawoll, ist dabei 


_ _ s _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Kein *H*ans


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Was ist mit dem *R*olli


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Nö, diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

:thumbup:


_ _ s b _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*D*abei 


_ _ s b _ d e


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Muss mal


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Kein *M*uss


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

_ _ s b u d e


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

_ o s b u d e


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Dann sage ich mal *L*osbude


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

L o s b u d e :thumbup:


Bin mal kurz weg!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

jajaja 

E _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

E _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Gibt's ja garnicht 

*U* wie *U*rlaub?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

hehe er hat es 

E u _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei :thumbup:

E u _ o _ a


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*aris


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

auch da 

E u _ o p a


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Sehr gut gemacht Robe ist "E u r o p a" :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

8 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Das übliche E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Unüblicherweise nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Das* R *wie* R*ollirobe.


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Keine *R*olli*r*obe, das wäre dann doch zu heftig


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Dann halt das* S *wie e*S*.


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Sieht *s*chlecht aus, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Mach mal den geköpften *H*ehnii da rein


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Kann ich nicht, ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*A*uch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht. Ein Tip, ist ein Brettspiel!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Mensch


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein Y vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

M _ _ _ _ _ _ y :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*un aber.


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

V*o*lltreffer 



M o _ o _ o _ y


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

und ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

M o _ o p o _ y


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

da ist noch das N von Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ich werde wieder ignoriert. :angry:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*N*ein, doch, ist dabei, sorry, übersehen 



M o n o p o _ y


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ja Hehnii der Robe kennt das nicht bist zu selten dabei happy09


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

M o n o p o l y ist richtig. 

Du bist dran


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Dann hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Fängst gut an 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein A


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

auch kein Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*u nimmst doch meine Buchstaben, oder Rolli?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

kann nicht sein  nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*skar?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ o _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Te.


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Sorry, hab' grad nen Hangman 


*S* wie *s*chwer?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *i*sch weiss es nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

immer dann stimmt es Robe 

_ o _ _ i e


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Hatten wir schon das *R* wie *R*oberolli?


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Nein Hehnilinchen happy09


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein *M* wie *M*ach jetzt rein!


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Was geht den hier ab lol3



*L* wie *l*ol


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Weil du es bist 

_ o m _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Das L ist nicht da


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weil du es bist
> 
> _ o m _ _ e



Vergiss das *i* nicht


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein *K* wie *K*annst auch rein machen!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Kein K das i weiterhin 

_ o m _ i e


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Seid Ihr heute alle voll? 
Was ist das hier für ein Sauladen? :angry: 
Ein *Z* wie *Z*ausel.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Warum  das Z ist da 

Z o m _ i e


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Seid Ihr heute alle voll?
> Was ist das hier für ein Sauladen? :angry:
> Ein *Z* wie *Z*ausel.



Ja, warum


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Prost Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*B* wie *b*eschwipst


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Warum  das Z ist da
> 
> Z o m _ i e





Robe22 schrieb:


> Ja, warum



Weil heute nur Buchstaben vergessen werden.  
Fußball ist doch gar nicht, was ja ablenken würde.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Das B ist da Robe bist dran " Z o m b i e "  und Hehnii das sagt der richtige


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> und Hehnii das sagt der richtige



Wie gemein 


Nächstes Wort hat 12 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Andere dürfen Fehler machen nur ich nicht 

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Ach, das tut mir jetzt aber leid 


Trotzdem, kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R*olli geht immer :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Fast immer, jetzt aber nicht :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

und was ist mit dem *H*eniilein


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*H*ehniilein ist ein Volltreffer 



_ _ _ h _ _ _ h _ _ h _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

sag doch nicht sowas  ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*icht traurig sein.


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Beides dabei 


N _ c h _ _ c h _ c h _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein* A* wie *A*bend.


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt haltet Ihr zusammen 


N a c h _ s c h _ c h _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

N a c h t s c h _ c h t


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I* wie *I*ch will auch mal. :angry:


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt darfst Du 


N a c h t s c h i c h t


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Juchhu! :WOW: Ich bin dran! :WOW:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Mach mal den *H*ehnii da rein


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Dann mal das S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Das E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

E nein, A ja.

_ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Dann mal das herrliche R


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ r _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie *F*erien?


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli*r*obe


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

*R* hatten wir schon, *T* ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Sorry. *U* wie *U*te


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Ihr habt Glück, es sind sogar zwei U dabei.

U r _ a u _


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Dann mache ich mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Ja, jeder hat eines getippt 

*L* wie *l*ocker


----------



## Hehnii (21 Dez. 2013)

Wieder beide dabei und Robe hat gewonnen! 
*Urlaub *ist richtig. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

und ich bekomme wieder kein Danke


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

'tschuldigung Rolli 


Na gut, 8 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Danke Robe  sage mal wieder das E


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Kein *E* dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*S*pitze!



_ _ _ s _ _ _ s


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Dann ist auch das *H*ehniilein dabei lol3


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Wieso, *H*ehniilein ist doch schon weg 

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Egal sagen wir mal A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

_ a _ s _ a _ s


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R*olli


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Nein, kein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*U*te ist dabei 


_ a _ s _ a u s


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Nein, kein *T*


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

_ a b s _ a u s :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Keine *M*aus


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Nein 

Ein Tip: Ein Gericht, was bevorzugt in nördlichen Regionen gegessen wird.


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Polyp


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*P* ist es leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt aber ein K wie Knie


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Inspiration von aussen hilft manchmal 


_ a b s k a u s


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

machen wir noch das L da rein


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Machen wir 



L a b s k a u s


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

nein kleiner Tip das bin ich langsam


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*W* wie *w*ach?


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

V wie voll daneben


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Nehme ich mal das Gegenteil: *M* wie *M*üde


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Bringt heute nichts mehr  n8t


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Hä? Müde oder wach? Für eins musst Du Dich entscheiden


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Weder M noch W  gebe meinen dabei

V _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Ein Versuch noch: *A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Absolut nicht


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt aber wirklich der letzte Versuch: *U* wie *U*te


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

nö


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*I* wie *i*ch komm mir langsam bescheuert vor


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

nein die Lösung steht doch schon oben 

V - - -


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Na, da hatte ich ja ein *o*rdentliches Brett vor dem Kopf


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Kann man so sagen 

V o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2013)

*Voll...*Super unsere Hertha !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Das L ist dabei 

V o l _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Schon wieder Brett vor Kopf 


Noch'n *L*?


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Nein ist ein anderer


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

*K* wie *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl "V o l k" :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Ja, ich war gestern auch ziemlich volk 


11 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

H*e*ute bin ich aber früher weg


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Ist o.k. Das Spiel läuft nicht weg


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Was ist mit dem E wie Emil


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Nö, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Dann vielleicht ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Also fangen wir vorne an  ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Genau, gehen wir mal das Alphabet durch 



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Nein, musst weiter buchstabieren


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Gut  ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Hallo! Dann nehme ich das *D* wie *D*e.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich aus 



_ _ _ f _ f _ a _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt kommt glaube ich das *G* wie* G*e.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Das ist richtig, daß Ge kommt, trotzdem nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Mach mal den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Ich denk nicht dran


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Dann nehme ich das* I *wie *I*iiiiih.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Es wäre wahrscheinlich besser, das Alphabet von hinten aufzurollen 

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Nein von vorne nach hinten  ein J bitte


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ich weiß auch nicht, aber das* K* hört sich gut an.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Beides nein


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein L wie Langsam


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen 



_ _ _ f _ f l a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Muschi


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N *wie *N*ormal ist das drin.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Nix M....., wir sind ein FSK16-Board 


*N* ist dabei 


_ _ _ f _ f l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Oho


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

_ o _ f _ f l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *Q* wie *Q*uatsch bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Quatsch machen wir schon den ganzen Abend 


*P* ist dabei 


_ o p f p f l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Topf


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Topf



Bitte die Reihenfolge einhalten! Was kommt nach *Q*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Das R hatten wir schon das S auch


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Stimmt! Ein Versuch war's aber Wert 


T o p f p f l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*nfug bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt seid Ihr aber konsequent 



T o p f p f l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *W* wie *W*agnis!


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Jo 


T o p f p f l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Aber ein X bestimmt


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *Y* wie übzelon bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Neeein, Ihr wollt mich nicht veräppeln 



T o p f p f l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt habe ich es :WOW: ein Z fehlt da noch


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Sauber 


T o p f p f l a n z e


Du bist


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Dann wollen wir mal 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Dieselbe Taktik: *A* wie *Anton*


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*oberolli.


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Das A ist da das R nicht 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*B* wie *B*rot


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Kein B


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*Z* wie *Z*oo?


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Klasse 

_ _ z z a


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Das ist ja lecker 

*i* wie *i*ch hab Hunger


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ i z z a


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*utzteufel


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl die "P i z z a" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Erster!!!! :WOW:
Ich nehme schon mal ein *S* beim neuen Wort!


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

6 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ s _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Kein *E*, leider


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

_ a _ s _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



Kein H wie Hehnii? :angry: 
Ich nehme ein *R* wie *R*ollirobe.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*H*ehnii ist dabei,

*R*ollirobe hat geloost 


_ a _ s _ h


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Dann ist auch das C dabei


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

_ a _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Das U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*e.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*N* *n*ein,

*T* *t*ja 


_ a t s c h


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

ein M bitte


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Gerne 


M a t s c h


Du bist dran!


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N* wie *N*eues Wort.


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

kein N


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*gal


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

jojojojo

_ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *m*acht nicht's


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

kein M


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie *g*ibt schlimmeres


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R* wie *R*obender *R*olli.


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie ich *s*chmeiss mich gerade weg


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie alles *D*oof.


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ _ d e _


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*oll das mein Buchstabe dabei war. :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

kein T


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *a*uch egal


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *i*st doch wurscht


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ i d e _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*V* wie *v*erdammt egal


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein* K* wie *K*lappt schon!


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

V ist da K nicht 

V i d e _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *o*ch nee, keine Lust mehr


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Richtig "Video" :thumbup: kannst ja morgen weitermachen


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Das nächste Wort stell ich noch ein:


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Falls Robe doch noch weitermacht nehme ich ein* T* wie* T*oi *T*oi *T*oi.


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Ich sage dann noch E wie Emil und n8t


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein *R *wie *R*obbe.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Kein *R*obbe dabei


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ein* A *wie* A*ha.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Da hat wohl jemand eine Eingebung 


_ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie mal sehe*N*.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*N* ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L* wie wer zuletzt* L*acht,lacht......


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

_ _ _ l a _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*chön.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Bald kommen wir zum verdienten ...... 


S _ _ l a _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich ein* H* wie* H*ehnii !!!


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Genau! Nicht wie *H*ans 



S _ h l a _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *C* wie s*C*hon müde?


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Beides richtig 


S c h l a _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Na dann mach ich es mal kurz, damit Du ins Bett kannst. 
Ein *F* wie* F*achmann für Kettenwörter.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Endlich komme ich zum wohlverdienten S c h l a f 


Du darfst, aber ich mach mich vom Acker n8t


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ich darf auch mal. :WOW:
Hier mein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*in letztes Mal für heute


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Gleich ein Volltreffer. :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie das *a*llerletzte Mal für heute


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie endgültig *n8t*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *i*st mir jetzt auch egal


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

aber ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Na klar.

_ _ s _ e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehniilein


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Na klar!

H _ s _ e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Na klar!

H _ s t e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Na klar!

H u s t e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Lös mal obwohl ich gleich weg muss ein N bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Na klar! :WOW:

H u s t e n ist richtig! :WOW:
Du bist.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein schnelles 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Da ja hier so wenig Leute mitspielen sollten wir uns für jeden geratenen Buchstaben bedanken. Was hälst Du davon? Vielleicht spornt das ja andere an mitzumachen. 

Ich nehme ein *R* wie *R*olli natürlich.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Na jut das R ist dabei

_ _ _ _ r


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* S* wie *S*uper! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein S kein Danke


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* wie *E*eh.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 

_ e _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie *L*eiche.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

kein L


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* B* wie *B*echer.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

auch kein B


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*eh.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

auch kein G


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *F *wie *F*oul.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Na endlich 

F e _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ich hatte bis ebend wirklich keine Ahnung.
Ein *U* wie *U*fer.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist es auch nicht  gehste nie fe_ern


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Da siehst Du, ich hab keine Ahnung. 
Aber U hätte auch sein können.
Jetzt nehme ich aber ein* I *wie* I*nformant.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

OK "F e i e r" ist richtig bis später


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Gewonnen!!! :WOW::WOW::WOW:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach?


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Wir haben uns übrigens mit Rolli geeinigt, weil so wenige mitspielen hier, uns immer zu bedanken, um andere zu animieren event. mitzumachen. Ist das auch in Deinem Sinne?
E ist dabei.
_ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*ir Force One?


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

*A* ist natürlich nicht dabei. 
Du hast die Frage noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> *A* ist natürlich nicht dabei.
> Du hast die noch nicht beantwortet.



Ja, natürlich, sorry


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *I*gel?


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*pps


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ja dabei.

_ u _ e _ 

Bin jetzt immer mal ab und zu weg.
Kann mit dem Antworten also etwas dauern.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*onne


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *D*anke


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ja dabei.

K u _ e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Wenn's einen Karl gibt, dann gibt es auch einen *G*ustav


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ja dabei aber nur eins von Euch.

K u g e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Ich hoffe, Rolli ist nicht böse, nehme ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Robe muss alles nachmachen  ein L bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ja, K u g e l ist richtig! :WOW:

Robe darf auch mal.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Robe muss alles nachmachen  ein L bitte



Wer macht hier nach 


Nächstes Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

So ein kurzes Wort biste krank  ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*ose.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Für mehr Buchstaben bin ich zu schlapp 



_ e e _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Nein, keine *D*ose


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie *N*ote.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*N* ist nicht dabei ,

aber *S* 



S e e _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

bitte ein *B* wie *B*är


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Feuer


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Leider kein *B*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein *F*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

ein *R* wie *R*ad vielleicht?


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *O* und kein *R*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L *wie *L*eiter.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nord


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

eventuell ein *H* wie *H*eu


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *L*, *N* und *H*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein X vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*ut.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann noch das W :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *X*


*G* ist *g*enial 



S e e _ e g


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*W* ist auch korrekt 



S e e w e g


Rolli, Du bist dran :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

*W* denk ich auch!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Also hier das Neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Na ein *R* wie *R*olli*R*obe!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

aber klar doch Hehniilein 

_ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Und schmeissen wir gleich einen *H*ehnii hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *E*sel ist sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein Hehnii aber das E war gut 

_ e e r e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

ein *N* wie leider *n*ein


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*B* wie *B*agdad?


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Beides dabei 

_ e e r e _ b _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* S* wie* S*chiwi.


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

Bitte ein *M* wie *M*armelade


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ihr seid ja gut 

M e e r e s b _ s e n


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* U* wie *U*hu.


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

U ist sicher richtig, muß mich aber verabschieden


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Jawohl der "Meeresbusen" Hehnii bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Das ist ja sehr erfreulich. :WOW:

Jetzt geht es los. Ich hoffe Ihr löst es heute noch bis 0:00 Uhr. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

23:59  ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O* Tannenbaum


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist beides dabei.

_ o _ _ _ _ s s e


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie gern


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol?


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei das N, das R nicht.

_ o _ _ n _ s s e

Bin mal kurz Essen.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein ü wie N*ü*sse


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ o _ _ n ü s s e


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie *P*fingsten


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

P ist dabei, H nein

_ o p _ n ü s s e


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z wie Zucker


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie *F*rühling


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Fehler


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

F ist leider nur einmal dabei.

_ o p f n ü s s e


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

dann mach mal das K da rein


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Rolli und ich sagen *K* wie *K*opfnuss


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mach mal das K da rein



Richtig Rolli! :WOW:

Kopfnüsse stimmt.:thumbup:
Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Das *R* wie *R*obe*R*olli.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein R


----------



## Tigy (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie fic*h*en?


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann das *T* wie *T*opflappen.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Na, dann werfen wir wieder den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

kein F kein H aber ein T 

T _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Das* M* wie *M*ega das der Buchstabe drin ist. :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Beide dabei 

_ _ n n e n _ _ _ m


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann auf jeden Fall ein* I* wie *I*iiiih.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

kein I aber ein A 

_ a n n e n _ a _ m


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*hu


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *W* wie *W*ie.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Das U ist da das W nicht 

_ a n n e n _ a u m


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bus.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*B* wie *B*usen


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

B ist da aber nur einmal 

_ a n n e n b a u m


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein T wie Tee.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch Hehnii "T a n n e n b a u m" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Erst wollte ich ein P nehmen wie Pannenbaum. 

Aber gut, gewonnen! :WOW:
Hier:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist klar wäre dann auch richtig gewesen 

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Und das *C* hinterher, wir gehen wieder alphabetisch vor


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

B nein, C ja.

_ _ _ c _ _ _ c _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann das D wie Dose


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ _ _ c _ d _ c _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Und *E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

F nein, E ist dabei.

_ _ _ c _ d e c _ e


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Und *H* wie *H*ans


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

H ist dabei.

_ _ _ c h d e c _ e


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *I*nsel


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein J wie Jochen


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

I ist dabei, J nicht.

_ i _ c h d e c _ e


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*K* wie *K*uchen


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Das K wie Karl bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

K ist dabei, aber nur einmal!

_ i _ c h d e c k e


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Milch


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

D wie Dischdecke


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Sind natürlich beide nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein Q wie Quatsch


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Sind natürlich beide nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Da muss wieder *R*ollender Robi, oder so ähnlich, ran


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

...na jut , ein "s" bitte :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

S ist dabei, R nein.

_ i s c h d e c k e


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Tisch


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Stimmt, T i s c h d e c k e ist richtig. :thumbup:
Du bist.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Fangen wir hinten an: *Z* wie *Z*ebra


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Gute Idee  Nein


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Nö! 
Ein P wie Pühh.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

E wie Erde


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Trotzdem auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

E auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Dann wieder von vorne: *A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *W* wie *W*arum bedankt sich Marco nicht?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie habe ich vergessen


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Robe das passt so nicht das ist vorne 

A _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

kein H kein W


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

...das U schreit, ich will rein !!!!:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Super Marco! :thumbup:
Ein T wie Tannenbaum.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

...Lalalalala...lalala:thumbup::thumbup:

Aula !!!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Alle drei nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

ein "b" wie bbbbbb

*ABBA*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

ABBA ist richtig :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

*-----*

......passt zu Weihnachten !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *S* wie e*S*.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

*-e---*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

Jep....


*-er-e*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*annenbaum.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

..Nee, das T ....geht nicht....Brandschutz und so


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Und ein *i*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie Weihnachts*G*ans.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Z bitte



:WOW::WOW:

*-erze*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* würde auch passen. 
Ich nehme aber ein* K*.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

Sehr gut entschieden:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

dürfte stimmen Hehnii


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> dürfte stimmen Hehnii




*Jo, :WOW::WOW:*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Yes!!!! :WOW:

Seid Ihr noch fit?
Weiter geht es.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Und *E* wie *E*mil


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

...r wie richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

A nein, E ja.

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Das S wie Sonne


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

...zweimal das n ....jep :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

R ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

S ist nicht dabei, N ja.

_ _ _ _ _ e _ n


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

H ist dabei.

_ _ _ h _ e _ n


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z bitte .-...........:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *I*nsel


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Z nein, I ja.

_ _ _ h _ e i n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*ecker


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie Wein


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Da hat doch schon einer ne Ahnung.
L und W sind dabei.
_ l _ h w e i n


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

das c bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein Ü bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

C nein, Ü ja.

_ l ü h w e i n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie *G*lühwein


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein G bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Mist Robe war schneller


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

G l ü h w e i n ist richtig! :WOW:
Bist dran Robe.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mist Robe war schneller



Aber nur hauchdünn 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

T wie Tanne.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *E* und kein *T*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *H*ehnii denn


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein *H*ehnii nicht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *B* wie *B*aum.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sonne


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *B*aum


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Keine *S*onne


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein *Z*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* wie Bau*M*.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nord


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*M* und *N* sind auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G* wie *G*ans.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*O* leider nicht, aber *G* 



_ _ _ g


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Keine *D*ose


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*lk.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

_ u _ g


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie* L*utz.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein *P*aul


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*urst.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Robe22 schrieb:


> _ u _ g



Ich muss mich entschuldigen:


_ l u g


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein F wie Flug


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ja ja! 
Bin ich nicht *K *wie *K*lug!


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein ganz grosses Schäm 

Flug ist richtig,

Rolli, Du bist


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Kann mal vorkommen  Also noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *E*mil


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Noch mal das *K *wie *K*lug!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

E ja K nein 

_ e _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *I*nsel


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Kein i


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Ein* T* wie *T*est.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*chnee


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Das S ist dabei 

_ e s s e


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein* B *wie *B*ester Rater.


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Nein mein Bester


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *M*esse?


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Doch kein *H*, oder?


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein H


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Aber das M  "M e s s e" bist dran Robe


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Gut, jetzt pass ich auf 



_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Dann das P wie Pass auf!


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Kein *E*mil


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Ich *p*ass jetzt auf, trotzdem nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Dann das S wie Sonne


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Das* T* wie *T*aste.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Heute keine *S*onne mehr


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Auch keine *T*aste


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Dann das R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Das *H *wie Hehnii.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

_ _ r _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Leider kein *H*ehnii


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Kein *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein *B* wie Bester.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

_ _ r _ m


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Kein *B*ester


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie *U*nheimlich.


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nord


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*U* ist dabei, aber kein *N*



_ _ r u m


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D *wie* D*ose.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

_ o r u m


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Keine *D*ose


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

Also ich löse jetzt nicht bin über Weihnachten nicht on


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ich löse heute zum Mittag, falls es noch kein anderer gemacht hat. Jetzt bin ich platt.
Ok?


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Das ist o.k.

Belassen wir's so


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

OK ich sage dann mal n8t und wünsche euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> OK ich sage dann mal n8t und wünsche euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest



Dir auch ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein *F* wie jetzt 2 Stunden *F*reizeit.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Dann schnell weiter 

F o r u m ist richtig. 

Du bist


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Gewonnen! :WOW: 

Ja, los gehts! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*chnell weiter


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*ocker?


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ e l s _ _ l l e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*eigware


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ e l s t _ l l e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Du willst wohl Rollis Rekord brechen, ohne Fehler durchzukommen, was? 

Ist dabei.

_ a n _ e l s t _ l l e n


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt keinen Fehler machen  

*O* wie *O*skar


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a n _ e l s t o l l e n


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

*D* wie *d*oll


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a n d e l s t o l l e n


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Dann ist es der *Mandelstollen*


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

M a n d e l s t o l l e n ist richtig. :WOW:

Rekord eingestellt, allerdings kannte Rolli das Wort schon. 
Du bist!


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Gut, einer geht noch:


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* wie *E*lfe.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

_ e e e _


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ich werde auch einen Rekord ausstellen, für das schnellste lösen ohne Fehler. 

Ein* I *wie* I*nsel.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Das wird Dir gelingen 


_ e e e i


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ein* T* für Heißge*T*ränk. 

:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

T e e e i :thumbup::thumbup:

So, ich klinke mich aus. 
Mal schauen, ob ich brav genug war für Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Ich stell jetzt mal kein neues Wort rein. Über Weihnachten ist es schwierig immer zu antworten. Mein Vorschlag, wenn sich zwei finden spielen sie einfach los!


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ich leg mal los. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach?


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Hab' ich irgendwie nicht anders erwartet 


*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *I*nsel?


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*obe?


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Ach wie blöd 


*S* wie *S*abine


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ _ s _ _ i _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*F* wie *F*eige?


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*M* wie *M*aus


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Was isn das wieder für ein blödes Wort? :angry:


*T* wie *T*ango?


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Das Wort ist gut. Du nimmst die falschen Buchstaben. 

Aber *T* ist dabei.

_ a _ _ t s _ _ i _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Dann die Geheimwaffe 


*H* wie *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Geheimwaffe geht immer! 

H ist dabei.

_ a _ h t s _ h i _ h t


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*C* wie *C*laudia


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

C ist dabei.

_ a c h t s c h i c h t


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

*N*achtschicht?


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Richtig!:thumbup:
Es ist die N a c h t s c h i c h t.
Heute habe ich keinen Bock mehr. Verfahren wir wie beim letzten mal?


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Ja, machen wir so


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein neues Wort:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie* A*nfang.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Nein, das war kein guter Anfang


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie Emil


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 



_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein* T* wie* T*e.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei. Ihr seid ja gut 



_ _ _ _ e _ t e _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *N* wie e*N*.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

N wie nein


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein* R* wie *R*obe.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich dabei 



_ _ _ _ e _ t e r


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie e*L*.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Auch richtig 



_ _ l _ e _ t e r


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* wie* M*eister der Buchstaben.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Kein Meister da


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *I *wie *I*nteressant.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*I*nteressanterweise dabei 



_ i l _ e _ t e r


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *V* wie *V*erdammt ich glaub ich weiß es.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Das kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen 



_ i l v e _ t e r


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *S* wie *S*uperbuchstabenrater.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt haust Du aber ganz schön auf den Putz 


S i l v e s t e r 


Du bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:

Mein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach?


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ _ a _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*H* wie Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

H ist doch immer dabei. 

_ _ a _ h _ a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Gut zu wissen 


*C* wie Vitamin *C*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei.

_ _ a c h _ a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie robender *R*olli


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt hab ich Dich!
Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Nicht schlimm. Gehen wir halt wieder alphabetisch vor, aber rückwärts 


*Z* wie *Z*ebra


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Frechheit! 
Z ist natürlich dabei. 

_ _ a c h z a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Gut, ich ändere meine Taktik und mach' in der Mitte des Alphabets weiter 


*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

N ist auch dabei. 

_ _ a c h z a n _ e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

L ist auch dabei.

_ l a c h z a n _ e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie *G*ustav


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

G ist auch dabei.

_ l a c h z a n g e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*F*lachzange


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ja, F l a c h z a n g e ist richtig. :thumbup:
Du bist.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Hier das nächste Wort mit 7 Buchstaben:



_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Fang ich mal mit dem *R* für *R*obe an.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Heute kein Robe mehr


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Dann aber das *H* wie *H*ehnii.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Heute auch kein Hehnii mehr


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein *N* wie *N*anu?


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Heute auch kein Nanu mehr


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* wie *E*iner muß doch dabei sein!


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Der Einer ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie* T*as kann doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*T*och, das kann sein 



_ _ _ _ t _ _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *D* wie *D*as ist *D*er* D*urchbruch.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Das war er noch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L* wie das ist aber nicht mehr* L*ustig! :angry:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Ich find's *l*ustig 



_ _ l _ t _ _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein *S* wie jetzt bin ich auf der *S*iegerstraße.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Nein, nicht wirklich


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein* G *wie *G*ibt es doch *G*ar nicht.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

*G*ein *G*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Neue Taktik! 
Ein *A* wie *A*ha!


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

So kommt man irgendwann auch zum Ziel 

Trotzdem, kein *A*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Ein* I* wie *I*ch hab eine *I*dee.


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Gute *I*dee 



_ _ l i t i _


----------



## Hehnii (28 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M *wie *M*ach rein.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Dez. 2013)

Denk nicht dran


----------



## Hehnii (28 Dez. 2013)

Ein *O* wie *O*ch ist das schade.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Dez. 2013)

Es geht voran 



_ o l i t i _


----------



## Hehnii (28 Dez. 2013)

Ein *K* wie *K*annst rein machen.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Dez. 2013)

Mach ich 



_ o l i t i k


----------



## Hehnii (28 Dez. 2013)

Ein *P* wie *P*uuh heute Abend haben wir es geschaft. 
Verfahren wir wieder wie die letzten male. :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Dez. 2013)

Genau, hat sich ja bewährt.


P o l i t i k ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

Dann stell ich mal wieder eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2013)

Ein* A* wie* A*nfang und Hallo!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

Auch ein Hallo aber kein A


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2013)

Ein *H* wie *H*ehnii geht immer.


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

Nein nicht immer


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2013)

Dann halt ein *R* wie *R*olli.


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher Rolli geht immer 

_ _ _ _ r _ _ r _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2013)

Und ein* N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

kein N leider


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein* T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

auch kein T


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2013)

Ein* B *wie* B*in mal weg.


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

und auch kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2013)

ich nehme ein *S* wie Schiwi


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

Nein auch kein schiwi


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2013)

Ein *G *wie jetzt bin ich *G*anz weg. 
Schönen Abend Dir noch "Rolli".


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

auch kein G


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach hatten wir, glaub ich, noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Hey Robe das E hatte ich schon vermisst 

_ e _ e r _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Hallo Rolli, für's *E* bin ich zuständig 


*F* wie *f*alsch


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Gut  das F ist auch da

F e _ e r _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*K* wie *K*naller


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

F e _ e r _ e r k


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*schi


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei 

F e u e r _ e r k


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Dann bitte das *W* noch


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch  "F e u e r w e r k" ist richtig


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Super :WOW:

Hier das nächste Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Dann auch mal das E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Jaja, alles nachmachen 



_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Lass mich doch  ein S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ich lass Dich doch 


Kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Dann aber das R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*R*olli ist immer gut 


_ e _ _ _ r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol 

Bin noch mal kurz weg


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*N*ein,nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

ein *L* wie *l*eider nein


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Woher weißt Du das? 

Wirklich nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

ein *H* ist aber sicher dabei


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Tut mir leid, auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

dann g*i*b m*i*r wen*i*gstens ein *I*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Geb ich Dir 


_ e i _ _ r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie wieder da


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

ein *A* sagt *a*lles


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Keine *AW*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

dann ein B wie blöd


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

dann vielleicht ein *P* wie *P*ech


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Das ist aber auch ein *b*lödes *P*ech 


Beides nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

dann muss aber ein *T* vorkommen


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein D wie Depp


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Richtig 


_ e i t _ r _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei 


_ e i t d r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

ein *Z* wie *Z*eitdruck


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein Z wie Zeh


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Man, bist Du schnell, hast wohl keine *Z*eit mehr 




Z e i t d r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

das *U* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Z e i t d r u _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

ich nehme ein *C*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Auch dabei:



Z e i t d r u c _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

jetzt wird's schwer, ein *K* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

ist man mal eine Minute weg lösen die


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Aber grade so 

Z e i t d r u c k :thumbup:


Du bist dran


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

na gut, dann versuchen wir mal

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*E* wie *e*infach?


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

ob's einfach ist, wird sich noch herausstellen

aber Treffer :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

sehr gut :thumbup:

_ a _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

*S*uper :thumbup:

_ a _ _ e _ _ e _ s _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*H* wie *H*allo


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

*H*eute nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Dann schmeiß mal nen *R*olli rein


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein W wie Wäsche


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

*R*olli ist immer gut 

_ a _ _ e _ r e _ s _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

*W*äsche hängt zum Trocknen - ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

*I* ist gut 

_ a _ _ e _ r e i s i _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*G* wie *G*ustav


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein G wie gut


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

beide richtig, es ist aber nur ein *G* dabei :thumbup: :thumbup:

_ a _ _ e _ r e i s i g


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

*T* ist gut :thumbup:

T a _ _ e _ r e i s i g


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

*N* ist ein Volltreffer :WOW:

T a n n e n r e i s i g

Robe ist dran, ich habe aber nur mehr eine Viertelstunde Zeit


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Darf wieder nicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Hallo Euch! *P *wie* P*utzig beim nächsten Wort bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Das war jetzt aber nicht so beabsichtigt 


Na gut:

P _ p p _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

ein *O* wie R*o*be bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein* A* wie *A*nwalt.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Leider kein R*o*be, 

aber 2x *A* 


P a p p _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

Leider kein O - Poppkorn wäre so gut gewesen

soll ich jetzt ein *R* wie Robe oder ein *R* wie Rolli nehmen?


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein* L *wie *L*utscher.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Weder *R*olli noch *R*obe dabei 

*N* ist dabei 


P a p p n a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Auch kein *L*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

wir haben ja noch gar kein *E*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Das ist richtig 


P a p p n a _ e


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein* S* bei die*S*em Wort bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

P a p p n a s e ist richtig.

Mir ist in der Kürze kein besseres Wort mit möglichst vielen *P*'s eingefallen 


Hehnii, Du bist :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2013)

muss mich jetzt verabschieden - Servus an alle


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Juchhu!!!! :WOW: Gewonnen!!! :WOW:

Hier bitte:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Und ein *s*chiwi hinterher


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein R wie Rolli bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein *R*obe


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.  happy010


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Was ist mit dem *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

H ist doch immer dabei. 

_ _ _ _ h _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

ein C auch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

*A* ist dabei.

_ a _ _ h _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie blödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *O*skar


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Bemühen wir mal wieder die *U*schi


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Kein *K*, aber ein *U*.

_ a _ _ h u _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

T ist dabei.
_ a _ _ h u t


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein P wie Pappe


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ich klink mich erst mal aus, Besuch ist da.
P ist richtig.
P a p p h u t 
Du bist Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Juchhu darf auch mal :WOW:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Papphut, wie genial rofl3


*P* wie *P*appschachtel


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Diesmal keine *P*appe


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Na gut 

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

das E geht immer 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ a _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *S*ushi?


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*ag


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

auch kein T leider


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Aber sicher 

_ _ a l l e r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Hatten wir *N* wie *N*ordpol schon?


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Nein 

_ n a l l e r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Es ist wohl aus aktuellem Anlass der *K*naller


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Sagst es "K n a l l e r" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Neues Wort mit 4 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sekt


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Hast Du eine Ahnung? 


S _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

naja fast  ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

S e _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

ein K wie Kelch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

S e k _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

dann sage ich mal T war echt schwer diesmal


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ja, ich hab Dir alles abgefordert 


S e k t ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Du hast aber Ausdauer heute 


*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Noch  ist das letzte Wort für heute

_ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie ich mach mich bald vom *A*cker


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ich auch 

_ a _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *U*schi


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Nein kein U


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*T* wie *T*oast


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

aber sicher doch 

_ a t e r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*K* wie *K*opfschmerzen


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Richtig der "K a t e r" so würde sagen erstmal Schluss für heute


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

5 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* wie *E*rfolgreicher Start.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 


_ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

mach mal den Hehnii rein


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist auch dabei 


_ a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*H*ehnii ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Dann mach mal den *R*obe*R*olli.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Kein *S*ieg


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*R*obe*r*olli ist auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein* G* wie *G*eht doch *G*anz *G*ut.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein J wie Jahr


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*G*anz daneben


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Dieses *J*ahr nicht mehr


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L* wie *L*eg Dich nicht mit uns an.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

K a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ich trau mich gar nicht, trotzdem kein *L*


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein* Z *wie Du *Z*itterst vor uns.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Kein *N*, aber ein *Z* 


K a _ z e


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Hatten wir das* T* nicht schon?


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*T* hatten wir noch nicht, aber jetzt  


K a t z e


Du bist :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ich sehe Ihr seid gut drauf. 
Also geht es weiter! :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Das E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*P* wie ich bin *p*latt


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

*E* ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

*P* ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*A* wie *a*bgefahren


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

A ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

B ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

was ist mit dem C


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Sind beide natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*i* wie *i*ch weiß nicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*U* wie *u*nverschämt


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

*C* ist dabei.

_ _ c _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

*D* ist nicht dabei, *U* ja.

_ _ c _ _ a u _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

und ein K wie Kalt


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

*K* ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*H* wie *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Na endlich kommt das *H*.

H _ c h h a u _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*S* wie *s*chön


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

*T* ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

S ist dabei.

H _ c h h a u s


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

*O* wie *o*.k.


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

H o c h h a u s ist richtig! :WOW:
Schwere Geburt. 
Du bist.


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

Ich verabschiede mich für heute


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist ja auch spät 


18 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Tschüss Rolli, schlaf gut


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Genau, Gute Nacht Rolli.


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Gut, daß Du noch weiter machst Robe. Ich will doch heute noch "Nullen" bei den Beiträgen. :thumbup:
Ein *R *wie *R*obe.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 


R _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ r _ _ _ r _ _ _ r


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Ein *E* wie *E*xcellent.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 


R _ _ _ r _ _ e _ r e _ _ r _ _ _ r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ein* N* wie* N*ett.


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

1x dabei


R _ _ _ r _ _ e n r e _ _ r _ _ _ r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ein *M* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Kein *m*


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Dann ein* D* wie ein* D*anke vergessen!


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Tschuldigung 


Trotzdem kein *D*


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ein *L* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Kriegst Du 


R _ l l r _ _ e n r e _ _ r _ _ _ r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ein *O* wie R*O*be.


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Dabei 


R o l l r _ _ e n r e _ _ r _ _ _ r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ein *A* wie.....


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

*A*ber sicher doch 


R o l l r a _ e n r e _ a r a _ _ r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ein *U* wie.......


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Ist dabei 


R o l l r a _ e n r e _ a r a _ u r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ein *T* wie *T*ee.


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Du hast eine Ahnung, oder? 


R o l l r a _ e n r e _ a r a t u r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Ich glaube.....wenn der nächste Buchstabe auch noch stimmt. 

Ein *P* wie mir geht langsam die *P*uste aus.


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Wir haben's ja gleich 


R o l l r a _ e n r e p a r a t u r


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Wir verfahren wie immer. 

Ich nehme dann nur noch ein *S* wie *S*uperbuchstabenrater! :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2013)

Ja, wie gehabt 



R o l l r a s e n r e p a r a t u r ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Na dann leg ich mal los.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*A* wie *A*nton vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

_ e _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

Super. Also ein *S*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

_ e s _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *T*ogal


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

_ e s t a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *F*rage?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

Wäre ja auch zu einfach 


*P* wie *P*est?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*B* wie 1x *b*edanken vergessen


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup:
Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*R* wie *r*ollender *R*obi?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

R e s t a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *U*schi


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

rofl3


*L* wie *l*ol


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

R e s t a l _ _ _ _ l


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*K* wie *k*enn ich


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

R e s t a l k _ _ _ l


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Das H ist doch immer dabei. 

R e s t a l k _ h _ l


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*tt*o*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Richtig! :WOW:
R e s t a l k o h o l ist korrekt.
Du bist.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

10 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R* wie *R*obe.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

Komisch, nein


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *O* wie R*O*be.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

Ich glaube, mit der *Robe* kommst Du heute nicht weit 

Nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ein *B* wie Ro*B*e.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

Gut, bist nicht drauf reingefallen 


_ _ _ _ _ b _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Dann ist auch noch ein *E* wie Rob*E* dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

Sogar 2x 


_ _ _ _ e b _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* wie *N*a siehst Du!


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*N*ein...


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2014)

Ein* M* wie *M*ach rein!


----------



## Robe22 (1 Jan. 2014)

*M*ach ich 


_ _ _ _ e b _ _ m e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Jan. 2014)

Ein *S* wie e*S*.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Jan. 2014)

*S*auber 


_ _ s _ e b _ _ m e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* wie *U*h*U*.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Jan. 2014)

Sa*u*ber 


_ u s _ e b _ u m e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Jan. 2014)

Gerne 


_ u s t e b _ u m e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* wie* L*eicht.


----------



## Robe22 (2 Jan. 2014)

*L*ocker und *l*eicht 


_ u s t e b l u m e


----------



## Hehnii (2 Jan. 2014)

Ein *P* wie *P*uhh wieder geschafft für heute!


----------



## Robe22 (2 Jan. 2014)

Genau, verfahren wir, wie vorher!


P u s t e b l u m e ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal hier ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Hey Robe ist dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Dann ist bestimmt auch ein *R*olli dabei


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein R


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*skar vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

*S* wie *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

auch kein O


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

S auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *T*onne


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

ja T haben wir 

_ e t t _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *f*ett


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ e t t _ _ _ _ f


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*K* wie *K*arl


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

ein *W* wie *W*ette


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ e t t k _ _ _ f


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

W auch

W e t t k _ _ _ f


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

ein *P* wie *p*fui


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

pfui ebenfalls 

W e t t k _ _ p f


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Und *A* wie *A*nton


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

dann bleibt mir ein *M* wie *M*ichael


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

auch 

W e t t k a _ p f


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

auch "W e t t k a m p f" ist richtig bist dran


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

na dann schauen wir einmal

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

beide richtig

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

leider kein *I*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

Treffer 

_ _ s _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

noch ein Treffer 

_ a s _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Robe


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

*r*ichtig *R*olli

_ a s _ e _ r e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *T*oll


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

leider kein *T*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

auch kein *P*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Mast


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

Mmmhhhh - kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

dann ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*olzweg


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

jetzt geht was weiter, *N* ist richtig

_ a s _ e _ r e _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

auch *H* ist gut

_ a s _ e _ r e _ h e n


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

ein *P* hattest Du schon, war nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

ein C vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*C* wie das besagte Vitamin


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

wieder beide richtig

_ a s _ e _ r e c h e n


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

kein *B* :damnpc:


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

ein G wie Gast


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

*G* ist ok und sorry Rolli, habe mich vorher beim *B* geirrt

G a s g e b r e c h e n

Du hast gewonnen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Gut dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

fangen wir halt wieder mit *E* an


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Extra mal kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

wer kein E hat, müßte ein *A* haben


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Dann *A* wie *A*ntonia aus Tirol


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

wieder einmal *S* wie *S*chiwi


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*i* wie *I*nsel?


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

dann nehme ich ein *R*olli-*R*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Und ich bemühe die *U*schi


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

das U ja 

_ u _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

ein *N* wie *N*orbert?


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ u _ _ _ a _ _ _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

nehmen wir halt vom R*o*lli das *O*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Und von Rolli das *L*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

beides dabei 

_ u _ _ _ a l l o n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

ein *B* wie *B*allon?


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ja 

_ u _ _ b a l l o n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

ich probiere ein *T* wie *T*oni


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *f*amos


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

wieder beides 

_ u f t b a l l o n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

Rolli ich nehme an, Du hast das von Robe bereits genannte *L* übersehen


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Nicht übersehen habe nur zwei reingesetzt anstatt drei sorry  dann wäre Robe dran der war der letzte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

*L* wie ich bin heute etwas zu *l*angsam


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Mach mal ein neues


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Nicht nur langsam, auch unkonzentriert 


Nächstes Wort:


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2014)

Ich mache Schluss - mein Nachtmahl ruft

wünsche noch viel Spaß


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Kein *E*, nö


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Haste extra gemacht  dann ein R


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Aber natürlich doch 

Auch kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Oh Mann  was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Dann machen wir es anders ein A wie Anton bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

B _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Gibt's nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

war klar dann das D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

B _ _ _ d :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein F wie Fisch


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Kein *F*isch


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Das kann ein langer Abend werden 


Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

was soll's  ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Nicht dabei.

Du hast das *j* vergessen


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Eh nicht dabei  ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Wenn das mal kein Fehler ist 

*L* ist dabei:


B l _ _ d


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

das M wie Mode bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Nein,

noch 2x raten, dann hast Du es


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

war klar machen wir bei P wie Paul weiter


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Meinetwegen 


Die Antwort auf *P* weißt Du ja


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

nee müssen ja mal fertig werden  ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

B l _ n d


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

B l o n d :thumbup:


Ich bin platt, hören wir heute auf :zzzzzz:


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Jo machen wir morgen weiter


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ich mach mal weiter. Hab das ganze Jahr noch nicht gespielt.  
Hier ist es:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Du Ärmster, dann wird's Zeit 


*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Das R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Beides dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*skar


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

S ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ s r _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

O ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

A ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ a _ s r _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

B ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

ein G wie gut


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

H ist immer dabei.

_ _ _ _ a _ s r _ h e


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Die *U*schi auch meistens


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

G ist auch dabei.

_ _ _ _ a g s r _ h e


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

U ist auch dabei.

_ _ _ _ a g s r u h e


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Mittag


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

M ist auch dabei.

M _ _ _ a g s r u h e


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*i* *i*st auch dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Das i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Aber nur ein I dabei.

M i _ _ a g s r u h e


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein T bitte  nur eins


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Na gut, ich nehm das zweite *T*


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ok, Du wolltest es so!  Ein *T*. 

M i t _ a g s r u h e


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Damit hat Robe gewonnen. Er hatte das zweite *T*.  

M i t t a g s r u h e ist richtig! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Der fudelt sich auch immer vor


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

7 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der fudelt sich auch immer vor



Schlimm so was!


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein* D* wie wurden da etwa *D*anke vergessen Robe?


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *e*infaches *D*anke


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein T bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

_ _ _ _ r _ t


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein *K* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *K*affee


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Auch keine *U*te


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein* H* wie Hehnii! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *H*ehnii, aber *A*nton 


_ a _ _ r _ t


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bauer.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *B*, aber *O* 


_ a _ o r _ t


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein *I* wie Insel.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

_ a _ o r i t :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein *V* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *N*, 

aber *V* 


_ a v o r i t


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

dann mach mal das F davor


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *f*udeln ist richtig 


F a v o r i t


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* wie beim *N*euen Wort.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ja dabei

_ _ n _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ n _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* wie *T*oll.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

auch 

_ _ n _ _ _ n _ t _ _ n _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein *B* wie *B*in mal kurz weg.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

E ja B nein

_ _ n _ _ _ n _ t e _ n _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *f*udeln


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

fudelst dich durch 

_ _ n _ f _ n _ t e _ n _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*R* wie ich *r*obe mich durch


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

auch 

_ _ n _ f _ n _ t e r n _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*i* wie *i*ch roll*i* mich durch


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

mach du mal 

_ _ n _ f i n _ t e r n i _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*D* wie *d*as mach ich


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

JOJOJO

_ _ n d f i n _ t e r n i _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *o*ptimal


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ja läuft gut 

_ o n d f i n _ t e r n i _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*M* wie *M*erkur


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

auch 

M o n d f i n _ t e r n i _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*S* wie *S*noopy


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Aber sicher doch "M o n d f i n s t e r n i s" du bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

6 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

mach mal den *R*olli rein


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Bitteschön 


_ _ r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

dann noch das S


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Nö, mach ich nicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Gemein  dann das A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

j*a* 


_ _ r _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Das M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Keine *M*aus in Sicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni  null Ahnung


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Auch nicht. 

Tip: Hat was mit der Sonne zu tun


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nivea


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Richtig, Hautpflege beim sonnenbaden ist wichtig 


_ _ r _ n a


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

sag ich auch immer U wie UV


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *U* dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Naja machen wir mal Ernst  zwei O wie Otto bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Aha, Du hast bis jetzt nur gespielt 


_ o r o n a


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Etwas  ein K bitte vorne


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Da is er wieder! 

Ein* I* wie Inder!


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *i* 

K o r o n a ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*tto, und das bitte auch 2x


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein* E* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

kein E und das O nur einmal 

_ _ _ _ o _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*S* wie *S*chlumpf?


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

kein S


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Dann eben das *T*.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

kein T


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Das* R *wie *R*olli*R*obe.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Beide dabei 

R a _ _ o _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein* M *wie *M*al Glück gehabt.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein M leider


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*L* wie *l*eicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

dabei 
R a _ _ o l _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein N bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

kein N


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Noch ein *F* wie *f*udeln hinterher


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

auch kein B


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

F auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *D* wie *D*urst.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

was ist los auch kein D


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Dann *V* wie *v*udeln


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Da V ist da 

R a v _ o l _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein *P* wie *P*udeln.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

kein P


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*N* wie *n*udeln war schon?


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Dann das I bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

nudelt mal weiter


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl "R a v i o l i" Hehnii bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

JuchHu!!! :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:

Hier bitte: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*tto


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

A dabei, O nein.

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

A b _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*i* wie *I*karus?


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

A b _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ist auch dabei.

A b _ c _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*ehnii


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

nene kein Abschied ein W bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

H ist immer dabei, W wie ein Danke fehlt ist nicht dabei.  
A b _ c h i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*D* wie *D*anke?


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

A b _ c h i _ d


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie* E*in Danke fehlt immer noch, ist aber dabei!  

A b _ c h i e d


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Na gut, *S* wie *S*chluß


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Der A b s c h i e d naht. 
Ich bin weg für heute. Euch noch einen schönen Abend! 
Robe ist dran!


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Tschüss Hehnii!

Neues Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

bye bye *H*ehnii  mach ihn mal rein


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Noch ein* S*chnelles *S *zum Aufbruch.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Er ist ja gleich weg, also kein *H*ehnii 

*S* ist dabei


S _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *T*oni


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Schade dann ein E wie Emil


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

S e e _ e _ e _

glueck09


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

jo schön  ein R wie Robe


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *R*obe


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Nein, auch keine *M*aus


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *P*aul


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *G*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

S e e _ e _ e n


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *i*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

*w*eiss nix


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Geh' einfach alphabetisch vor. *A* hattest Du schon


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

meinst bestimmt *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

S e e b e b e n :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

war wirklich ein blödes Wort bin schon alle Tierarten durchgegangen 

Noch eins ?


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Ich hatte extra ein Wort mit möglichst vielen *e*'s gewählt 

Meinetwegen können wir noch eins machen. 
Kannst ja auch ein blödes Wort nehmen


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

ob es ein blödes ist sieht man immer hinterher 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*tto?


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

kein O leider


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *E*mil


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

geht fast immer 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*A* wie *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *U*lrike


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Komisches Schema 

_ u _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein N


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*M* wie *M*ond?


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

auch kein M


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Nehmen wir *b* wie *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Merk schon ist ein blödes Wort  kein b


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*S* wie *s*aublödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

kein S


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*L* wie nicht *l*eicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

ist nicht schwer


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*P* wie *p*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl wollte jetzt schreiben fehlt nur noch einer  "P u p p e" bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Ups, schon fertig 

Nächstes Wort hat auch 5 Buchstaben:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Du weißt doch, *H*ehnii ist nicht mehr da


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ich dachte als blödes Wort 5 Buchstaben rofl3

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Kein *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Frag ich auch mal F


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *F*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Frag ich auch mal F




Habe es eben erst gesehen happy09



*B* ist übrigens auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

dann mal das D wie Dorf


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*D*abei 

_ _ _ d _


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

War doch zu *e*infach 

_ _ _ d e


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Robe


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Keine *R*obe, obwohl ich noch da bin


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Mist dachte hätte das Wort  dann mal G wie Gaby


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Auch keine *G*abi


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

*K*arl ist auch nicht da


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

_ _ l d e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Mann


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

M _ l d e


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (4 Jan. 2014)

M u l d e ist richtig :thumbup:

Ich würde sagen, das reicht für heute


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

Würde ich auch sagen bis morgen


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Hallo! Neues Wort! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Hi!

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei!

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*A* wie *A*bend?


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei!

A _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Hey Jungs mach mal den *R*olli rein


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei!

A r _ e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann das B


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei!

A r b e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*ehnii


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel  leichtes Wort


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

*H* ist natürlich nicht dabei,* I* ist dabei! 

A r b e i _ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Und ein *T* wie *T*ag hinterher


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

A r b e i t _ t a _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch ein S


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

A r b e i t s t a _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch das G wie Gaby


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*G* wie *g*enau, den hatte ich auch


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Wir haben einen Sieger. :WOW:

Ich hoffe Euer 1. A r b e i t s t a g war gut. 

Du darfst Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hehnii geht immer!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Nicht immer


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *e*infach geht aber, oder?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

das geht 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Frechheit! Dann das R wie RolliRobe.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch kein R


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *U*schi


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann das *F *wie schon wieder* F*ehlt ein Danke Robe!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *T* wie *T*ut er es noch?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ t e _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *s*orry, hab ich übersehen


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

S t e _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anfall.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch 

S t e _ _ a _ t


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Befall.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*X* wie *X*anten rofl3


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

kein B


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

X ja 

S t e _ _ a x t


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *C* wie *C*efall.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

kein C


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein* N* wie *N*ein, *N*ein,* N*ein!


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*N* wie *N*ordpol


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Und noch ein I.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl ist die "S t e i n a x t" Hehnii bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Suppi!!! :WOW:
Hier ein Kurzes: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Und *E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Auch dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Auch dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a b _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Auch dabei!

_ _ _ _ c _ _ a b _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*ehnii?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

H ist wie immer dabei! 
D natürlich nicht! 

_ _ _ _ c h _ a b _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*N* wie *N*orden


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Auch dabei!

_ _ _ _ c h _ a b _ e _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein F wie Familie


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *T*asse


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Auch dabei!

_ _ t _ c h t a b _ e t t e n


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei!

L _ t _ c h t a b l e t t e n


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *U*schi


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein U ist dabei!

L u t _ c h t a b l e t t e n


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*S* wie *S*ieg :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ja, wir haben einen Sieger! 
Es sind die L u t s c h t a b l e t t e n! 
Du bist!


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehme ein H wie Hehnii, weil das immer dabei ist.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

_ _ _ _


*H*ehnii ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ich *w*arte noch


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *F* wie *F*rechheit!


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *P *wie *P*ühhh!


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Kein *A*, aber *P*


_ p _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Spiel


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

_ p _ s


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Epos


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *O* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Kein *U*, *E* wie *E*pos ist tatsächlich dabei 


E p _ s


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*O*h, hatte ich nicht gesehen 


E p o s 

Hehnii, Du bist :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Das Wort gefiel dir was Robe


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das Wort gefiel dir was Robe





Ja, absolut


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Yes Yes Yes! :WOW:
Ich darf! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Das E wie Epos


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *E*ssig?


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ihr könnt ruhig beide ein E nehmen. Es sind genügend dabei! 

_ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei!

_ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e r e


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*i* wie *i*ch nehm ein i


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

*S* ist dabei,* I* nicht!

_ e _ _ _ _ e _ s _ _ e r e


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*enhii


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei!

_ e _ _ _ _ e _ s c _ e r e


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

H natürlich auch! 

_ e _ _ _ _ e _ s c h e r e


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

*T* ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*K* wie *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *f*...


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Blech


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

F ist dabei!

_ e f _ _ _ e _ s c h e r e


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

*B* ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein G wie Geflügel


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

G ist dabei!

G e f _ _ g e _ s c h e r e


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

ein ü wie Übung


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ü ist dabei!

G e f _ ü g e _ s c h e r e


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

aha haste jetzt verlängert  ein L bitte


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> aha haste jetzt verlängert  ein L bitte




Ja, still und leise


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was Du meinst. 

L ist dabei, sogar 2 mal! 

G e f l ü g e l s c h e r e

Du bist!


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ja, still und leise



Pssst! Nicht immer verraten!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *E*imer?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

nein kein E


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

*M* wie *M*uss!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch kein M


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *G* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

G auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Na dann ein* H* wie H.....!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Nur mal kurz weg und man kommt nicht mehr mit 


*A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Beide nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *B* wie *B*löd!!!


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Und *V* wie *V*erarschung


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Oh der erste 

B _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

V auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann passt das* D* wie *D*oof bestimmt auch.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Nein so Doof auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Das* S *wie* S*cheiße ist das!


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *U*lrike?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

U auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein* I* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*O*ha, ein *o* dann


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Der *R*olli*R*obe bitte.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

O ja R nein 

B o _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*X* wie *X*anten


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* wie das* L*etzte Wort für heute.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

X ja L nein 

B o _ o x


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *t*oxisch


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Richtig Robe ist "B o t o x" war diesmal schwer was


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Richtig Robe ist "B o t o x" war diesmal schwer was



Ja, hat ein bisschen gedauert 


Nächstes Wort:


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein* T* wie Bo*T*ox.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Kein *T* und *S*


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* wie Ernte.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Robe


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Kein *E*, kein *R*


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* wie* A*nschlag.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* wie* L*utscher.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*A* ist nicht dabei.


Ich hab nicht aufgepasst: *E* ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*L*utscher ist dabei 


_ _ l _ e


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *A* ist nicht dabei.
> 
> 
> Ich hab nicht aufgepasst: *E* ist dabei
> ...



So ein Fehler wäre mir nicht passiert.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein W wie Wolke


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *B B*itte.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Ich checke mal...., kein *W*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Ich checke mal...., kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *T*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *G* wie *G*urkenwort.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Kein *P*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Kein *G*urkenwort


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*K*ein *K*. Ich hoffe mal, nicht nochmal was übersehen zu haben


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U *wie Unterirdisch.


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Kein *O*, aber ein *U*:


_ u l _ e


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *D* wie wirklich *D*oof!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*D* ist dabei. 



_ u l d e


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein *F* wie nicht zu *F*assen wie lange das dauert. :angry:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Mulde


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M wie Mulde



Das M hätte ich jetzt auch genommen. 
Ich ziehe mich zurück für heute Männers.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Mulde ist richtig :thumbup:


War meine Schuld, warum es etwas länger gedauert hat 


N8 Hehnii!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein Wort noch Robe


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Einverstanden!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Gut ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *E*rich


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

Ein ganz *S*chnelles* S* noch!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

E ja S nein 

_ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*A* wie *A*ugust?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

kein A


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *i* wie *I*karus


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

nein auch kein i


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*skar?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch kein O


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *U*nikum


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch kein u aber so ähnlich


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Nehmen wir *Ü* wie die R*ü*be


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Das Ü ist dabei 

_ ü _ e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Das *ß* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

nein viel einfacher


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *T*a*t*ü*t*a*t*a


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Ich glaub, ich bin zu müde 

Nehmen wir ein *D* wie *D*uisburg


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Ja 

_ ü d e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Bemühen wir den *H*ehnii


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

auch nicht 

ich werde _ ü d e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2014)

Ich bin verwirrt :crazy:

Ich sehe schon Beiträge, die gar nicht da sind 


*M* wie *m*üde?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Kann gar nicht sein 

So "M ü d e" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Hören wir auf für heute. Bin jetzt echt müde


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ja ich auch machen wir Morgen weiter


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Neues Wort, neues Glück 



_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Das H wie Hallo


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Hallo zurück 

Ist trotzdem nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R* wie RolliRobe.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Beide *R*'s nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sch.....


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein N bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

S _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein B bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Nein, kein *B*.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein A bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Kein *T*, aber *A*!



S a _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein H bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein u bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Kein *u*, kein *g*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein o bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei


S a _ o _ o n


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Kein *L* dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Aber das X


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Stimmt 


S a x o _ o n


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ne ein F bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

mt ph wäre besser gewesen


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Korrekt!

S a x o f o n ist richtig.

Hehnii, Du bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Aber so ist doch auch schön!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> mt ph wäre besser gewesen



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du's sagst


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Jippi! :WOW:

Hier ist meins:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

_ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Das B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*ehnii.


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

B a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

H ist doch immer dabei. 

B a _ _ _ a _ h


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein *C* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein C ist dabei.

B a _ _ _ a c h


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

B a n _ _ a c h


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Das K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei.

B a n k _ a c h


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch das F wie Fach


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ja richtig! :thumbup:
B a n k f a c h
Du bist.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Also weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hehnii. Ist immer dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Nicht immer


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein E bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

*X* wie *X*ylofon


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein X


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* hinterher


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein* L* wie das ist aber heute das* L*etzte Wort, richtig?


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Beide dabei 

_ l a _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Das *M *wie bin schon *M*üde!


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

kein M leider


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

aber klar doch 

_ l a _ _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein* B* wie gleich geht es ins *B*ett.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

auch kein Bett


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein *S* wie ich brauch meinen* S*chlaf.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *F*ederkernmatratze


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

F ebenfalls nicht


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein *K *wie* K*önnen wir schluss machen?


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

K l a _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

*V* wie *V*iktory


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

K l a v _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

*G* wie ich *G*eh gleich.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

kein G


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Y* vielleicht?


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

*Q* wie *Q*uark


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Ich kann nicht lösen, will gleich ins Bett.
Vielleicht wollt Ihr ja weiter spielen?


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Aber ich kann ja noch mal ein* Ü* wie Klav*ü*er nehmen.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht lösen, will gleich ins Bett.
> Vielleicht wollt Ihr ja weiter spielen?



Hör auf kommst nur nicht auf den letzten Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

kein Ü


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Das schätze ich auch 


*i* wie *i*ch erbarme mich


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Das ist richtig ist das Klavier :thumbup:

Das Danke wieder vergessen


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

[/QUOTE]Das Danke wieder vergessen [/QUOTE]


Ich bin aber auch vergesslich 


Na egal, nächstes Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Das E wie Erinnern


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

Noch ein ganz* S*chnelles* S*!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Kein *B*är


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

ein D wie doofes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Kein *d*oofes Wort


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *F* 

Scheint doch ein doofes Wort zu sein


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

komm noch drauf ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Kein *G*, aber irgendwann klappt's


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup:


_ i _ _ i _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Oho  ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Und plötzlich lässt Du wieder schwer nach 


Kein *K*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

welchen Schwung  ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2014)

Geht doch 


_ i l l i _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Maus bitte


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

M i l l i _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Hast grade nen Lauf 


M i l l i o _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

M i l l i o n ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Noch ein kurzes


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzes





Das ist aber ein sehr kurzes mit 0 Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Na gut 4 Buchstaben 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein O


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *E*nte.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *t*oll


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

ach bist gut 

_ e t t


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Ich tippe mal *B* wie snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich nicht  wäre zu einfach


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *F*ett?


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

auch nicht  jetzt aber


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*M* wie *M*ett


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

auch nicht ein Buchstabe weiter


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Das wäre auch mein nächster gewesen 


*N* wie *n*ett


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl jetzt hast du es  "Nett" ist richtig 

Machen wir Schluss für heute


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Würde ich auch sagen.

Wünsch' Dir eine geruhsame Nacht


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*A* wie *A*bend?


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ e _ _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*B* wie *B*ier?


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

kein B


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*i* wie *I*karus vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Leider auch kein i


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie *H*ehnii, ist ja angeblich immer dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Diesmal ja 

_ _ e _ _ _ a h _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*R* wie *R*olli kommt auch häufiger vor


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ja kann man sagen 

_ r e _ _ _ a h r _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *F*eierabend?


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Biste heute Fehlerfrei 

_ r e _ _ f a h r _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Nur fast: 2 Buchstaben waren ja falsch 


*T* wie *T*ag


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ r e _ _ f a h r t


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *u*nfassbar


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

auch 

_ r e u _ f a h r t


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*Z* wie *z*iemlich gut


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Nicht übel 

_ r e u z f a h r t


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*K* wie *K*reuzworträtsel :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl ist die "K r e u z f a h r t" heute gebucht  bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß dabei 

Nächstes Wort hat 9 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Das übliche E wieder


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

3x dabei 


_ _ e _ _ e _ e _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Mal das i Wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*i* *i*st nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das was immer geht das R


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Ja, geht 


_ _ e _ _ e _ e r


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*S* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

was ist mit dem geht immer *H*ehnii


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Geht doch nicht immer


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*M*ist, geht auch nicht immer


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

ein B wie blödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

_ b e _ _ e _ e r


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Das ist wohl bald gelöst 


A b e _ _ e _ e r


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

nee keine Ahnung  ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein *G* wie *G*uten Abend!


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*N* ist dabei, *G* nicht.


A b e n _ e _ e r


Trotzdem Guten Abend Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dose 

Hey Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein* Z* wie Zaun.


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Wollte ja auch T wie Toni sagen


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein* U* wie Uhu.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

kommen und lösen haben wir gerne


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wollte ja auch T wie Toni sagen




Wollte schon aus Scherz mit A b e n d e _ e r antworten


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

A b e n t e u e r ist richtig


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> kommen und lösen haben wir gerne



Na ohne mich hättet Ihr doch noch die ganze Nacht gebraucht!


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

happy010happy010happy010happy010happy010


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

:WOW: :WOW: :WOW:
OK ein schnelles kurzes! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Na ohne mich hättet Ihr doch noch die ganze Nacht gebraucht!



Wenn wir Dich nicht hätten


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Und *E* wie *E*mil.


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

A nein, E ja.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

hehnii schrieb:


> a nein, e nicht.
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _




??? Hä ???


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

B ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ b _ _ e _

Irgendwie spinnt die Seite!


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

was ist mit dem B


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> B ist dabei.
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ b _ _ e _
> 
> Irgendwie spinnt die Seite!




Das liegt daran, weil auf einmal alle Hangman spielen wollen


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, weil auf einmal alle Hangman spielen wollen



Ja, genau daran liegt es!


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dose 

Das Haken ist das Board einmal abmelden wieder anmelden dann geht es besser


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das Haken ist das Board einmal abmelden wieder dann geht es besser



Zu faul dazu. Ich quäle mich so durch 


*H* wie *H*enhii


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

D nein, H ist doch immer dabei.

_ _ h _ _ _ _ b _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*M* wie *M*eersalz


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

M nein, S ist dabei.

S _ h _ _ _ _ b _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

C ist dabei.

S c h _ _ _ _ b _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*L* wie *L*udwig.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

I ist dabei.

S c h _ i _ _ b _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nicht dabei.



Was ???


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein W wie Wind


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

W ist dabei.

S c h w i _ _ b _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*T* wie *T*oll.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Hatten wir die *R*obe schon


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Dann nehmen wir ein *N*


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

R nein, N ist dabei.

S c h w i _ _ b _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hatten wir die *R*obe schon



Nein, aber ein *R*olli war schon dabei


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein *R*olli war schon dabei



Das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein Z wie Zeit


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*L* wie *L*utscher.


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Ich hab's:


*X* wie *X*anten


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

P ist dabei.

S c h w i p p b _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

X Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*h, ist das eine S.....


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Lös mal Schwippbogen


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

O ist dabei.

S c h w i p p b o _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, daß es so geschrieben wird:

Schwibbogen


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lös mal Schwippbogen



Richtig! S c h w i p p b o g e n stimmt. 
Du bist, aber ich hör auf.


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Ich hab vorher geschaut. Beide Schreibweisen sind gleich oft vertreten.


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Tschau Hehnii dann mal wieder was normales 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Sei mir nicht böse, muß morgen früh raus 

Bin morgen Abend wieder da


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Noch ein *S*chnelles *S*.


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2014)

Und ein *e*infaches *E* geht auch noch


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

OK !!!  bis dene


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Shaker (8 Jan. 2014)

Ein i ist aber sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2014)

i ist dabei 

_ _ _ i _ i _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hehnii ist immer dabei.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

sagte schon mal nicht immer


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Dann eben ein *T* wie *T*raurig.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

auch kein T


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *B* wie jetzt *B*in ich aber noch trauriger.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Dann werde mal noch trauriger  nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein *W* wie jetzt *W*eine ich gleich.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Dann leg mal los  nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein* N* wie *N*och *N*icht.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2014)

ein *K* wie *K*urzspiel?


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein *P* wie* P*ippi in den Augen.


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2014)

...das r passt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

kein R das P und K ist dabei 

P _ _ i _ i k


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Z* wie Zug.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

das Z auch 

P _ z i _ i k


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*F* wie *f*ormidabel


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Ä* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

F ja Ä nein 

P _ z i f i k


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Vielleicht ein *Ö*


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein O bitte.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Beide nicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Was für ein blödes Wort aber auch 


*Ü* wie *Ü*pps?


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Das ist aber auch schwer. Ein Ü vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

nö


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ok das A bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ich geb auf 


Obwohl, ein *X* probier ich noch


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

ach ist das lustig


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

das A ist da "P a z i f i k" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ich dachte schon Du hast mich übersehen.

:WOW:
Hier habt Ihr: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*E* wie *E*mil?


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

E nein, A ja.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*O* wie *O*tto


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

B ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ b


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*U* wie *U*we


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

U ist dabei.

_ u _ _ u _ _ a u b


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein Z wie Zeit


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Z ist dabei.

_ u _ z u _ _ a u b


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

R ist auch dabei.

_ u r z u r _ a u b


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

K ist auch dabei.

K u r z u r _ a u b


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*L* wie *L*udwig


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ja, der K u r z u r l a u b ist richtig! :thumbup:

Du bist Robe!


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

8 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein E bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Kein *A*, aber *E* 


_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Dann den *R*obe.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Das C wie Celsius


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein T bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*C* ist dabei, *T* aber nicht.


_ c _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Mach mal den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Beides dabei 


_ c h _ _ _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein M bitte.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein *P* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

_ c h _ p p e n


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein *S *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein F wie Frau


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

*S* ja, *F* nein.


S c h _ p p e n


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Wollt Ihr noch weitermachen? Ich hör auf, deswegen kann ich nicht lösen.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Nö, kein *G*


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein Ü aber, oder?


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Kein *O* 

aber *Ü* ist richtig :thumbup:


S c h ü p p e n


Hehnii, Du bist


----------



## Hehnii (9 Jan. 2014)

Ne, ne das war nur ein Scherz. Ich wollte nur nicht das U wie Schuppen nehmen, von Schüppe war nie die Rede! 
Wenn Ihr wollt macht noch weiter. Ich bin weg für heute.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2014)

Machen wir morgen weiter bin auch gleich weg


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

Alles klar!

Gute Nacht


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

5 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal los mit dem E


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich kein *e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

war klar  dann mal mein R


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ _ r _


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Kein *S* dabei.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

_ _ a r _


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Nein, kein *T*.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das M wie Maus


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *m* 

Ist mal wieder ein blödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Macht nix  kacken alles ein N bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ich hoffe, Du hast knacken gemeint 

Kein *N*.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ja das N brauchte ich doch hinten  dann mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ach so!


*O* ist auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Das P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *P*.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Das ist *B*löd


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Kein *F*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

macht richtig Spass das Alphabet kreuz und quer  ein G bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Das freut mich 


Auch kein *G*.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Kein *i* dabei. 

Soviele Buchstaben bleiben ja nicht mehr übrig


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

och *d*och da sind noch ein paar


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *d* dabei.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Was ist mit dem K


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ a r k


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Bin immer noch nicht schlauer  ein L vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Nein, *L* ist Quark


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Den Tipp brauchte ich jetzt doch nicht mehr  ein U bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

_ u a r k


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

was für ein *Q*uark wer denkt sich so einen Mist aus


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ja ich 

Q u a r k ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Rache ist süss 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Mit e fang ich erst nicht an 


Ein *o* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Kein O vielleicht ist das E ein Fehler


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ich mach mit *U* weiter


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ i _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ i _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Leider nein


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R* wie *R*olli vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ist selten aber diesmal nicht


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Hatten wir *S* schon?


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Nein aber eh nicht da


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Dann probier ich ein *M*.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Dabei 

_ i _ _ a m


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

*B*itte ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Muss dich leider enttäuschen


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Na gut, dann doch mal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

hehe nee war nur ablenkung


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *C* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

nein auch kein C


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein *D* wie *d*oofes Wort bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

ist nicht doof nur nicht ganz deutsch


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein *H* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Leider nein


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

*G* ist dabei :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ah ein Geistesblitz 

_ i g _ a m


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

*W* wie *W*ig*w*am :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl klasse :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Hier das nächste Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Fange ich besser mal mit X an


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Ne, das wäre zu einfach 

Nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein W wie Wal


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Kein *W*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *T*.

Ein Tip, es ist ein deutsches Wort


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Klasse  ein U wie Ute


----------



## macrunn (11 Jan. 2014)

Einl wie love


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Kein *U* und kein *L* dabei.


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *V* dabei


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2014)

Ein Z wie Zucker


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *Z* dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Noch das Y man weiss ja nie bei dir


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Nein, nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Na gut dann mal das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *S* dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Aber der *R*olli geht immer


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Nur fast immer, jetzt aber nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

so ein *Q*uark


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

*Q* ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

kann man nichts machen  ein ein P wie Paul bitte


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

*O*h Wunder 


_ _ _ _ _ o _


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Oh Wunder  ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

_ _ _ n _ o _


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Dann das M bestimmt auch


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Was ist mit dem L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Was soll damit sein? Nichts


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Aber das K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *K*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *i* dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Dann aber bestimmt der *H*ehnii


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Der ist doch meistens dabei, selbst wenn er nicht da ist 


_ _ h n h o _


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Ein J wie Jordan


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

*J* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Ein G wie Gaby vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Du kreist ja sehr geschickt um die richtigen Buchstaben rum 

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

nee ich gehe nur das Alphabet von hinten nach vorne 

Andersrum wäre ich ja schon fertig  ein F wie Fink bitte


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Genau. Warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht 


_ _ h n h o f


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Knapp daneben


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Kein *D*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Das Wort kriegste nie raus 

Nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Doch,Doch warte es ab ein B bitte


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

B _ h n h o f


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Siehste knack alle Wörter 

Ein A wie Anton bitte


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Ja, nachdem Du das komplette Alphabet durch hast 


B a h n h o f ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2014)

Psssst braucht ja keiner zu wissen 

machen wir heute Abend weiter


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Machen wir.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (15 Jan. 2014)

Hallo Rolli! 
Geht wieder los? Hab bloß nicht viel Zeit, aber anfangen können wir ja.
Ich nehme ein *E* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Hey Hehnii E ist dabei 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (15 Jan. 2014)

Dann gibt's auch ein *H* wie Hehnii!


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Gibt es tatsächlich 

_ _ _ e _ _ h _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *S* wie *S*chluss für heute.


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

kein S dabei


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

*R* wie *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Hey Robe aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ e _ _ h _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehm' mal ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

nein kein C


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ a _ e _ _ h _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a _ e l _ h _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ich *n*ehm' ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei  haste schon eine Ahnung 

_ a _ e l _ h n e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt ja 

Ein *G* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

so ein Mist 

_ a g e l _ h n e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher doch 

T a g e l _ h n e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Dann passt ja das *Ö* :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Passt  "T a g e l ö h n e r" stimmt  bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

10 Buchstaben:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...das "r" Bitte !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

und das S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

*R* ist nicht dabei, aber das *S*


_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

A _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal den *H*ehnii


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Klar doch 


A _ _ s _ h _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

dann ist auch das C dabei


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Haste schon ne Ahnung 


A _ _ s c h _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Nee Arschloch passt nicht  also weiter Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein F wie Faust


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...das u bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Beides dabei 


A u f s c h _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

..das "g" Bitte ..


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

*i* ist dabei


A u f s c h _ i _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

*T*reffer und fast versenkt 


A u f s c h _ i t t


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

A u f s c h n i t t :thumbup:

Du darfst


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Also ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Das obligatorische *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...und das r hinterher:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

kein R 

Marco vergess die Danke nicht


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...d wie Danke.. Bitte :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

*H* wie Du weisst schon


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Beide nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Nehmen wir ein *M* wie *M*arco


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

W wie ...ist schon wieder *Weihnachten*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Beide nicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

..das S passt...wetten :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

passt beides 

_ _ s e _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...das n ..Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Und ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

kein N


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...ein x mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

das L ist da 

_ _ s e _ l a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

kein x leider


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> kein x leider



..war mir klar !! ...aber das "h" geht !!!:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

kein H aber das T 

_ _ s e _ l a t t e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *P* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher doch 

_ _ s e p l a t t e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...das k ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

ist doch da 

_ _ s e p l a t t e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> ist doch da
> 
> _ _ s e p l a t t e



*Wo ????*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

du hattest vorher das P drin nicht hinterher ändern 

So nicht Marco


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

so das K ist drin 

K _ s e p l a t t e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...alles jetzt durcheinander, das "Ä"... Bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

hast jetzt wieder geändert von K auf Ä 

und die Danke fehlen auch


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

aber ist richtig "K ä s e p l a t t e" bist dran


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...vor 15 Jahren undenkbar, heute hat es jeder

-----


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup:

*Ha---*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

was ist mit dem N


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...das hübsche n passt :thumbup::thumbup:

*Han--*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *D* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Dann passt auch das D


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

...selbstverständlich !!!

*Hand-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

rate mal Y hoffe es stimmt


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

..na aber:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Handy*:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Bleiben wir bei früheren Zeiten 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

....das E bitte............


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Beides falsch


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

...das r Bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

auch kein R


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehm' ein *i*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2014)

*A*......................


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Beides nicht  denkt mal an früher mit C64


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...o wie ohoooo


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ _ o _ _ _

und Marco da fehlen noch :thx:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Y* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...ein g Bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Aber klar 

_ _ o _ _ y


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

kein G


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...ein b wie Bitte:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

auch kein B


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehm' ein *P*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Ich glaube er weiss es 

_ _ o p p y


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...ein r wie rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

auch kein R ist eine frühere Disc


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...ein F wie Floppy


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl richtig :thumbup:

F _ o p p y


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Richtig Floppy


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...zum Schluß noch ein kurzes Wort, aber wohl ziemlich wichtig !!??

*---*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* mal wieder


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...nix da, die Herren !!! .....kein A , kein E


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *i*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein Z wie Zorro


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...kein i...kein z....


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Uhu


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup:

*U--*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...no !!
...eine etwas grössere Organisation auf der Erde !!!


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein *O* vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

U-O


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

könnte ein N sein


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Ein *F* vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

UNO ...ist richtig !!!

..aber UFO wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen

...ich sage :thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2014)

OK und ich bin jetzt weg ins Bett n8t Jungs


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

,...alles klar, ich wunsch Dir was, bis demnächst !!


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

n8 Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...ist "Robe22" noch on ???


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Grade so 

Ein Wort noch:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

....ein großes E ..Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

2x dabei 

_ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

..na dann knall mal noch ein kleines "r" rein


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

*r* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...und ein ganz kleines "n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *n*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

..B wie Berlin


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Leider auch kein *B*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...das t bitte


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *T*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

..ein Z..wie Zeche ...Bitte...............


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Treffer 


Z e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

...ein c ..bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Kein *C* dabei


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

..jetzt fällt mir nur noch Doppel "L" ein


----------



## Robe22 (16 Jan. 2014)

Richtig :thumbup:

Z e l l e ist das gesuchte Wort.

Ich klinke mich jetzt aber aus, hatte einen langen Tag.

N8 Marco


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2014)

Oki..Doki........


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Jo, eben grad bemerkt 

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Habe es ja auch leise reingesetzt  kein E


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Das scheint ja ein gemeines Wort zu sein 

Dann halt ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein ganz normales  kein O


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Na super 

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

auch kein i


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Aber ein *U* sollte schon dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

ist es auch 

_ u _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ u _ s _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R* geht (fast) immer


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ u r s _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Ich hab ne Ahnung 

*T* wie *T*ee


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

ja ist dabei 

_ u r s t


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

*D* wie *D*urst sollte es sein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Nein leider nicht  aber die Idee ist gut


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...das W ist auch nicht schlecht, oder


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Das ist richtig ist die "W u r s t" bist dran


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

*-----*

...ist in fast jeden Beitrag hier vorhanden


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni 

und denke an die "Danke"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...nix dabei, aaaaber auch in den letzten Beiträgen vorhanden !!!!


-----


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Dann nehm' ich ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...kein A, kein N


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

was ist mit dem S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Und *i* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...na jetzt kommen wir doch der Sache näher !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

S-i--


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Smi--:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...beide richtig !!!!

Smil-:WOW::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein Y vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


...Smily


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

*E* natürlich


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* dann


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...das r Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt muß ich hier wohl alleine raten 

Ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

kein R aber das N 

_ a n _ e


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

....das große K Bitte...:WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein *K* bitte. Ich hab wieder eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a n k e


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...T wie Tanke....:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

*D* wie *d*anke bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich das D "D a n k e" bist dran Robe


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Neues Wort mit 13 Buchstaben:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

Das F wie Feierabendbier


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Kein *F*, aber ein *E*


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

_ s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

........das i Bitte..


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Kein *i*, aber ein *h*

_ s _ h _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...irgendwie passt auch das c :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

dann ist auch ein C da


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2014)

Für jeden von Euch eins 

_ s c h _ _ _ e _ c _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2014)

...wie sieht es mit dem a aus


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* ist dabei, ein *K* nicht:

_ s c h _ _ _ e _ c a _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

....das u Bitte........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Leider kein *R*olli , aber ein *U* ist dabei 

_ s c h u _ _ e _ c a _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Ach Robe schaut den Mist auf RTL ein D bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

....hinten das kleine p


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Stimmt 

D s c h u _ _ e _ c a _ p


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

2x das l, wie zwei Läuse :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

D s c h u _ _ e _ c a m p


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

D s c h u _ _ e l c a m p


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

D s c h u _ g e l c a m p


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

D s c h u n g e l c a m p ist richtig.

Rolli war einen Tick schneller


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Jo ein Wort mach ich noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Gleich mal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

...das r Bitte...


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

kein A aber ein R 

_ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein *H* bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

kein H


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

....das m


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Nehm ich ein *b* wie *b*löd


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

beides nicht


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein *S* wie *s*aublöd


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

leider auch kein A


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

das Doppel t , bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl 

_ u _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

...das f Bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

kein F


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

....das B wie Bunker


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Z* bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

auch kein B


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Das Z ist dabei 

Z u _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

...das süsse k bitte und Robe 22 wird lösen :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein *C* dann


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

das C ist da 

Z u c _ e r


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Das K auch  "Z u c k e r" damit ist Robe dran


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Ich bin weg für heute n8t


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2014)

...ich mache Feierabend, Dankeschön und bis demnächst :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2014)

Euch eine n8t


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...hier mal einen für zwischendurch :WOW::WOW:

--


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Z* wie *Z*ucker.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...neee...lol


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *D* wie kein *D*anke?


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...Hallo Rolli !!

......aber selbstverständlich das "e"...sofort....ich eile

E-


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

ein H wie Hallo


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

.....mmmmm......kein h dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ein *U* bitte.


eieiei, hört uff...wollt Ihr mich ver ar............:WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> eieiei, hört uff...wollt Ihr mich ver ar............:WOW:



So selten wie wir spielen wollen wir das genießen.


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ich versuch noch mal das *G*.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...z stimmt übrigens auch nicht...lol...:WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Das Er nicht dann das S


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...no.....:WOW:...ist auch wirklich schwer:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *V* wie eingetragener *V*erein (e.V.).


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Na gut ich sage mal "Ei"


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na gut ich sage mal "Ei"




...da kann ich nicht mehr nein sagen :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Gut mache ich mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...zweimal das e Bitte.......:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Eh.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

keine Es


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

zweimal das *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

nur einmal 

_ _ t _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

kein N


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...das M Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

kein M kein R


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...das z bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

natürlich kein Z


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein* D* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

auch kein D


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

.....das o passt:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *P* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

passt 

_ _ t o


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein* L* bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...AAAAAAAAAAA....wie Auto:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

kein L


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

aber das A 

A _ t o


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein* I *bitte.


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Was war mit dem *P*?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...und das x bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Kein IPX


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein Ü ist doch dabei, oder?


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...dann bitte ein u , wie U:thx:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl :thumbup: das "A u t o" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Eins mach ich noch mit, aber dann ruft das Bett!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...mal wieder was leichtes...!!:thumbup::WOW:

*------*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Dann ist ein *E* drin!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

..na Hallo...der Profi...:thumbup::thumbup:

-e----


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Danke


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R* wie *R*obe*R*olli.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...D ...nicht so gut 

...R ...passt :thumbup::thumbup:

-er---


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ber--n


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...das L ist suuuper :thumbup::thumbup:
...das O habe ich diskret übersehen


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein W wie Warum


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Ü* wie ist das Deine Stadt?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

...W + Ü = I
*Passt !!!*

*Berlin*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

auch gut bin weg für heute  wünsche eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Männer´s, ich geh ins Bett. Machen wir nächstes mal weiter.


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Mal eins reinstellen 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Schmeiß mal bitte ein *R*olli rein


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ r _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Y* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

ich glaube da ahnt einer was 

_ _ y e r _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Zufällig schau' ich auch Fussball 

Ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

aha 

_ _ y e r n


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Ba* wie Bayern


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Richtig "B a y e r n" bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Nächstes Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Nö, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

dann das R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *R*olli dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

wie  dann ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

2x dabei 


_ _ _ h _ _ _ _ h e


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Auch 2x dabei 


_ _ c h _ _ _ c h e


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Schön und jetzt  ein A


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Was soll ich sagen? 2x dabei 


_ a c h _ _ a c h e


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

N a c h _ _ a c h e


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein W wie Wache


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

N a c h _ w a c h e


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Ich glaube ein T fehlt noch


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

N a c h t w a c h e ist korrekt. Das ging ja verdammt schnell :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

das war Können  so weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

JOJOJO

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a _ _ a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

auch 

_ a r _ a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein L


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *M* dann


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ a r _ a m e


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ein *D* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ a r d a m e


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Ich tippe mal auf *B*ardame


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Richtig "B a r d a m e" wieder flott


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Nächstes Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

Das E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2014)

aber der *R*olli


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Aber ja doch 


_ _ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Na klar 


_ _ r _ s s _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Dabei 


_ _ r _ s s _ a


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

falsche Stelle  ein i wie Igel vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

_ _ r _ s s i a


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

R*u*ssia


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

_ _ r u s s i a


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

*O*hoooooooooooooo


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

J*o* 


_ o r u s s i a


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch ein Verlierer B


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Verlierer ist korrekt 


B o r u s s i a


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

So eins mache ich noch 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

o.k. 

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein E


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

kein O leider


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

*O*ch, wie schade 

Ein *L* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

L auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Was ist los  auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ich lass schwer nach 

Ein *T* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Merkt man 

_ a _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann probieren wir mal wieder ein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

auch kein R


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ich probier ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Probier mal eins über M


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Na dann ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ja dann bekommste ja noch deine 1.000 

N a _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Da zählt einer mit 


Ein *H* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

aber klar 

N a _ h t


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *C* dann noch


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Aber klar doch ist die "N a c h t" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

In diesem Sinn sage ich n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ich stelle vorsorglich mal ein Woet ein 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein tippe auf ein *e*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *a*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

*A*uch dabei


_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

mhhhhhhhhhhhh.... ein *i*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ i _ a


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Ich kaufe noch ein *N*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Diese Runde wird sich schnell erledigen 


_ _ n _ e _ _ i _ a


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Aber ein* L* ist nicht dabei?!


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

ich nehme ein *U*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Beides dabei 


_ u n _ e _ l i _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Fangt ihr ohne mich hier an  nenenee

Ein B bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Dabei 


_ u n _ e s l i _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

bitte ein *G*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Jaja Rolli, die anderen die Arbeit machen lassen und dann die Früchte ernten 


B u n _ e s l i _ a


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

pah geh ich wieder


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

G ist auch dabei 


B u n _ e s l i g a


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Bundesliga


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

B u n d e s l i g a ist korrekt 

Du bist!


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Juhu  



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Und ein *A* bitte


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

A _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

A _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Senf


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

bitte ein *T*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Und ein *T*


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

A _ t s _ e r _ _ _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

hätte gerne ein *M*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *i* dann


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

A m t s _ e r i _ _ t 

Jetzt habt ihr es


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Bitte ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

bitte ein *C*


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

A m t s g e r i c _ t


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Haus


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

A m t s g e r i c h t

Jetzt bist du


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Jo dann hier 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehme ein *e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Dabei

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

bitte ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

dann ein *S*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

beides dabei 

S a _ _ _ e _ a _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

bitte ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Nein kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

dann vielleicht ein *L*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ja 

S a _ _ _ e l a _ e


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

U auch 

S a u _ _ e l a _ e


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *G* ist bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

ich könnte ein *D* brauchen


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

G ja D nein 

S a u _ g e l a g e


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Saufgelage


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich richtig :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Hier das nächste Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2014)

verabschiede mich - schönen Abend noch an alle

zum Schluß nehme ich nochmals ein *E*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

*E* ist nicht dabei, trotzdem tschüss schiwi


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

cu schiwi ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

2x *r* dabei 


_ _ _ _ r _ _ _ r _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Was ist mit einem S


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Dabei 


_ _ _ _ r s _ _ r _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal ei H


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

*H* *h*ammer net


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Sage mal A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Tolles Wort wieder  ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Siehste, ist doch ein *t*olles Wort 


_ _ t _ r s _ _ r t


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

hehe bist wieder lustig heute  ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt wieder ernst: Kein *i*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

So ernst brauchste auch nicht  ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Na gut, dann wieder lustig: Kein *U*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Trotzdem ein *M*ist Wort


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

M _ t _ r s _ _ r t


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt haust Du aber rein 


M o t o r s _ o r t


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

nach dem o was es einfach ein P bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

M o t o r s p o r t ist richtig!

Du darfst


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* natürlich


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher doch 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Nach E kommt bei mir im Alphabet das *A*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Beides falsch


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Na gut, dann ein *F*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

auch kein F


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Was für ein *b*ödes Wort wieder, also ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

ist ein blödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* dann


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

grrrrr.

Dann ein *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Warst schon mal besser drauf  auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Das ist bestimmt irgend so ein besch.... Fremdwort :angry:

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein ganz normales deutsches Wort 

_ e i _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Na,das beruhigt mich ja ungemein 


Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

kein S  finde ich klasse Robe mal ratlos


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Jaja, Schadenfreude ist die schönste Freude 


Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehm' mal ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl 

H e i _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Juchhu 

Ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Was ist 

H e i m _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Nach M kommt *L*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ich weiss nicht wo du hin willst aber L ist falsch


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ach quatsch, ich meinte *N*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Schon eher 

H e i m _ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein *K* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher doch 

H e i m k i n _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl er hat das "H e i m k i n d"


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Na, das war ja eine schwere Geburt 

Hier das neue Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Na das übliche E 

und wie ich sagte ein ganz normales deutsches Wort


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Üblicherweise dabei 


_ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

ein *R*olli bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Tut mir leid, diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Dann das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Ja, dabei 


H e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Warst schon mal besser drauf  Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Warte ab mein Freund :devil: ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Das war die Retourkutsche von vorhin 

Auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

JaJa sagen sie alle  ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *L*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

dann ein M wie Mehl


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

Geht doch 


H e _ m _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Ein o wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2014)

J*o*, bist mir auf die Schliche gekommen 


H e _ m _ _ _ o


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

schweres Wort sage mal i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

H e i m _ i _ o


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ich rate mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Man bist Du gut 


H e i m k i _ o


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

:thx:  ein N bitte :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

H e i m k i n o ist das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

machen wir die 6.000 noch voll 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Na klar 

Das übliche *E* wieder


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Klar 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* dann


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

kein A leider


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *i* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ja 

_ e i _ _ i _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* ist bestimmt dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ e i _ _ i n _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Logo 

_ e i _ _ i n _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Bist gut 

_ e i m _ i n _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ich weiß 

Ein *K* dann


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

hehe warte mal 

_ e i m k i n _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Klar

_ e i m k i n d e r


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *H* dann noch


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt ging es schneller "H e i m k i n d e r" richtig


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Übung macht halt den Meister 

Nächstes Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Fangen wir mal mit dem H an


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Nein, diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Dann das E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *E* diesmal


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Robe


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Kein *R*obe im Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *M* wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Kein *M*ist


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

war klar ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Dabei :WOW:


_ _ n _ s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Bin auch nicht schlauer  ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

*O* ist dabei 


_ _ n o s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Seltsam  ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

*P* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Schweres Wort  ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Der Durchbruch 


_ _ n o s a a _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

ich dachte da hinten käme Sitz hin  dann eben das L


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

_ _ n o s a a l


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Bist ein Spassverderber  also ein K


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Wieso? 


K _ n o s a a l


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Wollte galant um alle Buchstaben raten 

Dann noch das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Achso. Das ist ja dann mal gründlich misslungen 


K i n o s a a l ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Aber hier kommste nie drauf 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Stimmt, ich habe keine Ahnung 

Trotzdem probier' ich mal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Mal sehen das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Und das *A* hinterher


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

nein leider nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *O* dann vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Kein O


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* noch bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl 

_ u _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Das ist mal nicht einfach 

Einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

sagte ich ja 

_ u _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ich hätte gerne ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Leider kein N


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ u _ k e r


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *C* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

bist immer noch nicht drauf gekommen  klasse no C :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Nehm' ich mal ein *Q*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

AHA 

Q u _ k e r


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Ä* wie *Ä*rger


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Dachte echt da kommste nie drauf  "Q u ä k e r" ist richtig bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Der Ehrgeiz zum 6000sten hat mich getrieben 

Nächstes Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Gut  sagen wir mal wie kann es sein ein E


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

2x dabei 

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Dann mach mal die *R*obe rein


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Mach ich 

_ e _ e r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg auch noch


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *S* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Auch kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Was ist mit dem A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Aber ja doch 

_ e _ e r a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Aber nein doch


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Sagen wir mal T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ e _ e r a t _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Kein *U*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

2x dabei 

_ e n e r a t _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Kein *P*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Tigy (26 Jan. 2014)

G..............


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

*D* ist nicht dabei, dafür das *G* 

G e n e r a t _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Generation  bin so frei


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Dein gutes Recht 

G e n e r a t i o n ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt das letzte für heute 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Glaub ich auch bei dem langen Wort 

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Halb so schlimm 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* wieder


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ a _ _ e _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R*olli ist bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ja auch 

_ _ a _ _ e _ a r _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* noch


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei  klasse 

_ _ a _ _ e _ a r _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *B* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

kein B leider


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Macht nix, wir sind ja schon über 6.000 

Ein *W* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

ja dann weiter auf 7.000  kein W 

und du hast Schnapszahl :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Warum nicht gleich auf 10.000 

Ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Machen wir später  aber das L war gut 

_ _ a l l e _ a r _ e n


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Machen wir später  aber das L war gut 

_ _ a l l e n a r _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *Q* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ist dabei 

Q _ a l l e n a r _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* noch


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

auch dabei 

Q u a l l e n a r _ e n

hast Danke vergessen


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Sorry, ist schon spät 

Dann noch das *T*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Ist richtig "Q u a l l e n a r t e n" klasse


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2014)

Würde dann mal sagen Gute Nacht  Robe


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2014)

Machen wir morgen weiter 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Hier mal ein neues Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Mal sehen, ob's jemand merkt


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Merke alles  ein E bitte und nAbend


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ihr wolltet doch nicht ohne mich anfangen. 
Hallo!
Ein *A *wie guten *A*bend!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Man kann hier nichts heimlich machen 

Euch auch einen Guten Abend 


_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

_ e _ _ _ _ s _ a _ s _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *m* bitte!


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *L* wie *L*angsam bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Kein *m*, aber ein *R*olli 


_ e _ _ r _ s _ a _ s _ _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Kein *L*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *H*ehnii auch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt etwas schneller 

Kein *H*


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *G* wie *G*ut so!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

G e _ _ r t s t a g s _ _ n _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein* D *bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

G e _ u r t s t a g s _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ich hatte oben noch das D genommen, weil Rolli schon das U hatte.
Jetzt ein *K* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Essen kochen und Hangman spielen sollte man nicht gleichzeitig 


G e b u r t s t a g s k _ n d


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

G e b u r t s t a g s k i n d ist richtig. 

Du bist


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

War ich wieder zu langsam.


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Dann das nächste 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *N* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

ein E 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

ein N 

N _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Beides dabei 

N _ _ e _ _ a _ a t


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein* R* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *K* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *l*ecker bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

kein K aber ein L 

N _ _ e l _ a l a t


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein S bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

aber sicher

N _ _ e l s a l a t


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *D* dann


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

aber klar 

N _ d e l s a l a t


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Schon wieder zu spät!  Schade.


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Wieso zu spät da fehlt noch einer


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Etwa das *U* wie *U*nmöglich?


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl Hehnii der "N u d e l s a l a t" bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ich darf! :WOW:

Hier bitte:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *O* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

O ist dabei.

_ o _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

S ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *K* vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

K ist dabei.

_ o _ k _ _ _ k


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

R ist dabei.

_ o _ k r _ _ k


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

A ist dabei.

_ o _ k r a _ k


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Und ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

N ist dabei.

_ o _ k r a n k


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

D ist dabei.

_ o d k r a n k


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* noch


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

War wohl zu einfach! 

T o d k r a n k  ist richtig!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Das nächste und von mir auch das letzte Wort für heute 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein RobeRolli bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *H*ehnii bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

*R*obe und *R*olli sind dabei 


_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Auch der *H*ehnii ist dabei 


_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ h _ r


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *N *bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Kein *N* dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

und das S bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

_ _ r s t _ _ s _ h _ r


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

*A* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein ü wie über


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Kein *Ü* dabei


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *C* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

*C* ist dabei


_ _ r s t _ _ s c h _ r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

*B* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

_ u r s t _ _ s c h e r


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Durst


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *W* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Keine *W*urst, aber *D*urst 


D u r s t _ _ s c h e r


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

dann mal das Ö


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

D u r s t _ ö s c h e r


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *L *bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Dann noch das L wíe Lang


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ich war schneller!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

*L* ist richtig. Hehnii war einen Wimpernschlag schneller


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ok!!!
Hier:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein E wie einfach


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Und ein *A*


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein *U* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

U ist dabei!

_ u _ _ _ _ u _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *R* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

R ist dabei!

_ u _ _ _ r u _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

S ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehm' ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

ich ein C


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

*K* und *C* sind dabei!

_ u _ _ _ r u c k


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

T ist dabei!

_ u _ t _ r u c k


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *D* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

D ist dabei, G nicht!

_ u _ t d r u c k


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

ein B wie Blöd


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein L wie Langsam


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

L ist dabei!

L u _ t d r u c k


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

dann noch das F


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Richtig Rolli! :thumbup:

L u f t d r u c k ist es! :WOW:

Wollt Ihr etwa noch?


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Nein, heute nicht mehr


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Machen wir das letzte 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *E* noch


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Na los, ganz schnell! Ein N bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Hattest Du das N noch gesehen?
Jetzt nehme ich ein T.


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Beides dabei 

N _ _ _ t _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein RobeRolli bitte!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

N _ _ _ t r _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Und einen *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Na dann der Hehnii!


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Nehm ich halt das *C *wenn das *H* schon weg ist!


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

zweimal Hehnii 

N _ _ h t r _ h e


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

das C auch

N _ c h t r _ h e


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei 

N _ c h t r u h e


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ein *A* wie D*a*nke.


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl ist die "N a c h t r u h e" in diesem Sinne


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Genau, n8t


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Ich wünsche auch eine gute Nacht. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

n8t auch


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

:WOW:mal Zwischendurch einer

G----- M-----


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Gut ein E bitte  und Hallo


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Na? 

Eine kleine Runde? Gibst Du schon Buchstaben vor? 

Ich nehme ein *N*.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

G---n M----n


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

G-ten M---en


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

Hallo Rolli...Ute ist dabei

Guten M---en


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

dann auch der *O*tto


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein R bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...Otto und auch die Ruth...alle wach 


Guten Morgen


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Dann bin ich jetzt wohl dran. 

Nehm Ich mal:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Das E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...das große Z ...bitte...


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Z nein, E ja.

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

R ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

S ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

..das n ...Bitte..


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

N und A sind natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...das t wie Teebeutel.......Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

T ist dabei.

_ _ t t e r _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

T ist dabei.

B _ t t e r _ _ s e


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...die Ute passt genau :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

U ist dabei.

B u t t e r _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...das k wie könnte auch passen


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

D ist dabei. 

B u t t e r d _ s e


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

*K* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Dann mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Richtig Rolli! :WOW:

B u t t e r d o s e ist richtig. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Dann machen wir noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

das A ...Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein N bitte.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Das A ja das N nein

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

kein T


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...Das r ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

ist dabei

R a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein S bitte.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

kein S


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...das m :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein* L* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

kein M aber das L

R a _ _ _ l _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...das d ......:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

kein D


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Den *H*ehnii bitte.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

auch kein Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Dann ein* I *bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...hinten ein y ...??


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

ja das i ist da

R a _ i _ l i


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

kein y


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Ein O bitte.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Das O ist dabei 

R a _ i o l i


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Dann nehme ich noch das *Z*.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

kein Kommentar


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Kommt da vielleicht ein *W* hin?


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> kein Kommentar


..warum nicht ...schmeckt jut dit Zeug...


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

auch nicht mach schon will ins Bett


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Ja, ich auch! 
Dann nehme ich ein *V* bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

..will keiner Nachschlag ??

RAVIOLI:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Jawohl das "R a v i o l i" wünsche euch noch was bis Morgen


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Marco und Rolli, ich wünsche Euch eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

Alles klar, Jung........ich esse jetzt übrigens Erbsensuppe :thumbup::thx:..........GUTE NACHT !!!


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Noch ein Wort zur Nacht?  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

E ist dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

S ist dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

dann noch das R


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

R ist dabei!

_ r _ _ _ _ s r e _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

I ist dabei!

_ r _ _ _ _ s r e i _


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein M wie Muli


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

war klar was ist mit dem N


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein F wie Faul


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

F ist dabei!

_ r _ _ _ _ s r e i f


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

A ist dabei!

_ r _ a _ _ s r e i f


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

B ist dabei!

_ r _ a _ b s r e i f


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein *O*ha der ist aber nicht genehmigt


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Hast wohl mitgelesen heute, was? 
Ich bin morgen einfach weg. Bekommt gar keiner mit!  

O ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Man erfährt auch so alles sogar im Partnerboard 

Ein U bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Partnerboard???






U ist dabei!

U r _ a u b s r e i f


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

HC-BB kannst ja mal vorbeischauen 

Ein W vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

...und da soll was gestanden haben? Kann ich gar nicht glauben. 

W ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Nein aber wir Admins sind in Kontakt 

dann mach mal das L da rein


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ach so! 

L ist richtig! :thumbup:

U r l a u b s r e i f 
Wenn Du auch willst können wir noch eins.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Gut noch ein kleines 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein E bitte! Sind ja viele bekannte Namen von hier zu sehen.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ja einige 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein R bitte. Ist aber nicht so gut besucht, was?


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Schau mal auf die Uhr  deshalb habe ich ja jetzt auch Zeit 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein S bitte. Hab schon gesehen, das Du die zweithöchste Instanz dort bist.:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Instanz  guter Ausdruck 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e r _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

kein T


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein *M* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

auch 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ m e r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Den *H*ehnii bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

der Hehnii ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ s _ h m e r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Meine sind zum Glück weg. 

Ein *C* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Klar 

_ _ _ _ s c h m e r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein *O* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

mach ich

_ o _ _ s c h m e r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein *F* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ o _ f s c h m e r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein* P* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ o p f s c h m e r _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ein *Z *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ o p f s c h m e r z e n


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Dann als letztes noch das *K* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich richtig "K o p f s c h m e r z e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

Wünsche dir dann einen erholsamen Urlaub Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Ich Danke Dir Rolli. Werde jetzt auch ins Bett. Morgen geht es früh raus.


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Hey Robe ein S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Abend Rolli, natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal das E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Dabei 


_ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal das R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Dabei 


A _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Auch dabei 


A b e _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Stümmt 


A b e _ d


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

dann sage ich mal Abe*n*d


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Wie schade 

Dann ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Bitte ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ach so, wieder ein blödes Wort 

Ein *B* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

wieder ein ganz normales  kein B


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein *i* wie *i*gel vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ i _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ich nehm' mal ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ i _ _ _ _ a _ t


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein *F* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

kommst jetzt in Wallung 

_ i _ _ _ _ a f t


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Dann schmeiss mal einen *R*olli ein


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

aber sicher doch 

_ i _ _ _ r a f t


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein *K* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

auch 

_ i _ _ k r a f t


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ich hätte gern ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

auch 

_ i n _ k r a f t


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Dann noch ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ich glaube du weist es 

_ i n d k r a f t


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Es ist wohl die *Windkraft*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Jawohl :thumbup: sage doch ein ganz normales Wort


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Stimmt!

Machen wir noch ein letztes Wort für heute 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

gut *e*ins noch


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Genau *e*ins 


_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Ein R wie Robe


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Diesmal kein Robe


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

dann mal ein S


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

Das war ein Treffer 


S e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

Kein *H* dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

Auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

T ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Mal das U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

Dabei 


S e _ _ u _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

2x dabei :thumbup:


S e n _ u n _


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

Fast richtig


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

Diesmal *g*anz richtig 


S e n _ u n g


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

was ist mit dem D


----------



## Robe22 (6 Feb. 2014)

D ist dabei 


S e n d u n g ist richtig.


Ich würde sagen, machen wir Schluss für heute 


n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

Würde ich auch sagen n8t Robe


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Hallo! 
Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Wort? 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Machen wir mal hau mal das E rein


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal das R wir Rolli


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2014)

ich nehme das Schiwi-*S*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich beides nicht dabei!


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2014)

dann bitte ein *T* wie Traumfrau


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

A ist dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

was für ein *M*ist


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

T ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

M ist dabei!

_ _ _ m _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

I ist dabei!

_ _ _ m _ i a


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2014)

ich weiss nicht, liegts an meinem PC oder geht bei 222832 nix weiter

bitte ein *L* wie langsam


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

L ist dabei!

_ l _ m _ i a

Bei mir hackt es auch total!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Liegt am Board 

mach mal vorne ein O hin


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

O ist dabei!

O l _ m _ i a


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2014)

vielleicht ein *Y* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann das P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Y ist dabei!

O l y m _ i a


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Rolli ist Sieger!!!!!

O l y m p i a ist richtig!

Zur Zeit geht es. Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ich mach noch eins dann erstmal Essen 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2014)

dann nehme ich ein *G* wie Gold


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Richtig

G _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *D* wie Gol*D*.


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2014)

und ein *L* wie Go*l*d?


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Beide dabei 

G _ l d


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *O* wie G*O*ld.


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

G o l d ist richtig bis später


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Hätte ja auch noch Geld sein können.
Machen wir später weiter. Erst mal Kinder ins Bett bringen und Essen.


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2014)

bis später und mahlzeit47


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Mach ich nochmal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen 

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein N bitte.
Hallo Robe!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Hey Robe ja ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

kein N


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann das RolliRobe!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

aber sicher

_ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Grüß Dich Hehnii!

Wenn wir grade dabei sind, ein *H*ehnii bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

kein Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Typisch! Wieder kein Hehnii!
Dann das T.


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

auch kein A


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein U bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann ein *U* 

Mein erster 502er heute


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

kein uu


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann ein *O*


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *B B*itte.


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

kein o aber das B 

_ _ _ b e r


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

*D*ann gibt es auch ein *D*.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

kein d aber das i 

_ i _ b e r


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *L* dann


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Du hast doch nicht etwa *F*.....?


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

das L ist da das F nicht 

_ i l b e r


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *S* wie *S*ilber?


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Jawohl ist "S i l b e r" bist dran Robe


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ich nehme schon mal das *R*olli*R*obe bei Robes neuem Wort.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

15 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Kein R dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Das war Klar.  Dann ein N bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ e _ 


Ein *R* hatte ich übersehen


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

_ _ n _ _ _ n _ e r _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *T *bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Kein S, aber ein T


_ _ n _ _ _ n _ e r t _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *B B*itte.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Kein M und kein B


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *D* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Kein V, aber D


_ _ n _ _ _ n d e r t _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *H* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

i ist dabei


_ _ n _ _ _ n d e r t _ _ e i


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

h ist auch dabei


_ _ n _ h _ n d e r t _ _ e i


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *U* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

dann mal das U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

U ist aber nur einmal dabei 


_ _ n _ h u n d e r t _ _ e i


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein Z bitte


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein* J* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Z ja, j nein


_ _ n _ h u n d e r t z _ e i


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *W* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein W wie Wolke


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

_ _ n _ h u n d e r t z w e i


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Da macht mir einer immer alles nach. 
Ein P bitte.


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

was soll das den sein ein D


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ich weiß es! :WOW:

Ein *F* bitte! 

Oh, da war ich wohl zu schnell.


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

P ist nicht dabei, D war schon 


_ _ n _ h u n d e r t z w e i


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

F _ n f h u n d e r t z w e i


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein Ä


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

H*ä*? 


Nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *Ü* wie nicht die Danke *Ü*bersehen!


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

F ü n f h u n d e r t z w e i ist richtig 


Wo hab ich noch ein Danke übersehen?


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Alles schon erledigt! :thumbup:

Ich mach mal noch eins:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

*E* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

E ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann mach mal den *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal nen *R*olli


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

N ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e n _ _ n _ e n


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

R ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

S ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *D* bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

I ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Da war ja noch einer davor. 

Ein D ist natürlich auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

M ist natürlich nicht dabei! 

Wollt Ihr nicht?


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *V* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

V ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

U ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e n _ u n _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

A ist dabei. Aber nur eins! 

_ a _ _ e n _ u n _ e n


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *Z* vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

D ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Z ist dabei.

_ a _ z e n z u n _ e n


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

P ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *G* bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

G ist dabei.

_ a _ z e n z u n g e n


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

L ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein W wie Wind


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

T ist dabei.

_ a t z e n z u n g e n


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

W ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Ein K wie Kind


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

*K* wie *K*atzenzungen


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Puhh.....schwere Geburt. 

Rolli war schneller. Es sind die K a t z e n z u n g e n. Ich hoffe Ihr kennt die. Hab gerade eine ganze Packung verdrückt.


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Machen wir noch eins ?


----------



## Robe22 (13 Feb. 2014)

Na klar kennen wir die 

Ich klinke mich aus, muss früh raus.

n8t


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2014)

Dann n8t Robe


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Ich werde auch gleich ins Bett. Nächstes mal wieder!


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ich nehme schon mal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Schön hey Robe 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

nAbend Rolli 

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann einen *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

kein Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

auch kein T hat schon komische Buchstaben


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Was sind komische Buchstaben? 

Ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Jedenfalls kein U


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *V* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

auch kein V


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Das ist ja kniffelig 

Ein *W* dann


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

auch kein W  dabei ist das so ein einfaches Wort


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Für mich wohl nicht einfach genug 

Ein *X* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Natürlich auch nicht dabei  musst nur einen richtigen Buchstabe dann ist es leicht


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann laß ich das y erstmal weg 

Ich nehm ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

ooohhhoo nein


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Das kann ja noch ein langer Abend werden 

Ein *B* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Sieht so aus  auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *Ä* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Ähha  nein


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ich nehm mal ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Gibt das heute nochmal was  nein


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Mal schauen, welchen Buchstaben hatten wir noch nicht? 

Ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Nee der war noch nicht  aber auch nicht drin


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *F* war auch noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Ist aber auch nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht 

Ein *G* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

G auch nicht aber nah dran


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Gut. H wirds ja nicht sein, also nehm ich ein *i*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Gute Entscheidung jetzt aber 

_ i _ i _ a _ _ i e _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Super :thumbup:, keine Ahnung 

Ich nehm mal ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Sehr gut :thumbup:

M i _ i m a _ _ i e _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *Z* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

auch dabei 

M i _ i m a _ z i e _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

*L* wie *l*eicht kopf99


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Ja war leicht 

M i _ i m a l z i e l


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber trotzdem souverän gelöst 


Ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Sagen wir es so mit fast dem gesamten ABC zum "M i n i m a l z i e l" gekommen


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ja, das hast Du gut ausgedrückt :thumbup:

Weiss nicht, machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Ja mach noch eins das schaffen wir noch


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Hier das neue Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Wird jetzt bestimmt schwer  ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Eigentlich nicht 

Trotzdem kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann mach mal die *R*obe


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Wird gemacht 


_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ _ s _ _ r _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Das H auch


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Das *H* nicht


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal das T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

*T*reffer und fast versenkt 


T _ _ s t _ r _ t


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Bei Dir geht's etwas schneller, als bei mir 


T _ a s t _ r _ t


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

ist Können  ein O bitte


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Was soll ich da noch sagen 


T o a s t _ r o t


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann noch das B wie Brot


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

T o a s t b r o t ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

mach ich noch ein schnelles für heute 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Bei mir wird das kein schnelles heute 


Trotzdem ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

doch ist einfach 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Nicht für mich heute 


Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

kein A


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

diesmal kein i


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann halt ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ _ o _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *L* war öfters mal richtig


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

immer doch 

_ r o _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *N* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Ja 

_ r o n _ e


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Ein *Z* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Aber sicher 

_ r o n z e


----------



## Robe22 (14 Feb. 2014)

Dann sollte es *B*ronze sein


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

jo ist "B r o n z e" haben wir alle Medaillen durch


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Sage dann n8t mir fallen die Augen zu  bis Morgen  Robe


----------



## Robe22 (15 Feb. 2014)

n8t wünsch ich Dir auch


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein neues Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Oh schön! Guten Abend Robe!
Dann nehme ich mal ein* E*.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Hey Robe ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Einen schönen Guten Abend Euch Beiden 

Beides dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

auch dir Hehnii einen schönen Abend  ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Mein E war schneller.  Dir auch Guten Abend Rolli!
Jetzt nehme ich ein* N*.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Geht ja gut los 

_ e _ _ _ _ a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

_ e _ _ _ n a _ e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *T *bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

ein U wie Ute bitte


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *F* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Wieder beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *M* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Mist, auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Du sollst mir doch nicht immer alles nach machen!  
Ich nehme ein* L *bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

_ e _ l _ n a l e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Perfekt 

_ e _ l i n a l e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein B bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Bitteschön:

B e _ l i n a l e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

kein R dabei oder


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Dochdoch 

B e r l i n a l e

Rolli, Du bist :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein R wie Roberolli bei Rollis neuem Wort.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Na schön 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *A* dann


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Mein R nicht dabei? Dann nehme ich ein L.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

beide dabei 

_ _ l _ _ e _ a _ l l e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein* I* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *S* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

ist da ein I (i) oder ein l (L)  nehme mal i an 

_ _ l _ _ e _ a i l l e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

kein S


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ich hatte das R schon vor Deinem Wortstart genommen, weil es bei mir so gehackt hat.  Deshalb bin ich schon früher gestartet. Kannst ja mal schauen.
Jetzt nehme ich ein *O* bitte.


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Das *I* war richtig Rolli! :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ich nehm ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

D und O sind dabei kein R 

_ o l d _ e d a i l l e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Dann noch ein *M*.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ o l d m e d a i l l e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *G* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ich bin so frech und nehm ein *G*


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Zu spät Robe!!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

"G o l d m e d a i l l e" ist richtig und diesmal was selten vorkommt war Hehnii schneller


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ich denke mal Ihr wollt auch noch weiter machen!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

aber S wie Sicher


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

*L* wie *L*ogo


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

S ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

L ist dabei!

_ l _ _ _ _ l _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Dann hau mal die *R*obe rein


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

R ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *E* dann


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

E ist dabei! Aber nur eins!

_ l _ e _ _ l _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

A ist dabei! 

_ l _ e _ _ l a _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *F* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

I und F sind natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Dann ein *G* vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

G ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

U ist dabei! 

U l _ e _ _ l a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *M* vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

M ist dabei! 

U l m e _ _ l a _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein N wie Nord


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

N ist dabei! 

U l m e n _ l a _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

P ist dabei! 

U l m e n p l a _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

T ist dabei! 

U l m e n p l a t _


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Na, traut sich keiner, oder ist es zu schwer?


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

ich dachte Robe wollte so sage ich Z


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ja!!! U l m e n p l a t z ist richtig. Wollt Ihr noch? Dann aber nur noch ein schnelles.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein schnelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Dann das RobeRolli!


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Dann mal schnell ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

beides dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein T bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

kein T


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein* N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

A ja N nein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a r e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *L* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Klasse 

_ _ l l _ _ _ a r e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

kein S


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *D* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

kein D


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein* P* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

auch kein P


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ich nehm ein *i*


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *M* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ i l l i _ _ a r e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

kein M


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *O* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Kein O


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *H* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

auch kein H was ist los


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *B* wie blödes Wort


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *J *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Das B ja das J nein 

B i l l i _ _ a r e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein *W* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Und ein *G* :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

jawohl 

B i l l i _ w a r e


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

und natürlich das G 

"B i l l i g w a r e" richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

Zum Glück fertig.  Das hackt mir heute zu doll. Machen wir nächstes mal weiter! 
Gute Nacht Euch beiden!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Gute Nacht Hehnii und was ist Robe


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Gute Nacht Hehnii 

Rolli, wir machen noch ein Kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

*O*kay


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Kein *O* dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Diesmal kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Kaum zu glauben, aber der *R*olli ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

was für ein *M*ist


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ m


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

J*a* 

_ a _ _ _ a m


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

Leichtes Wort  ist gut ein T bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

*T*ut mir leid, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2014)

ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

Auch kein *U*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

Leider auch kein *O*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

_ a _ _ s a m


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

Nein, kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

Auch kein *i*.

Langsam wird's spät


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Ein L wie Leise


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

L a _ _ s a m


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Ein wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

L a n _ s a m


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Dann sage ich mal G wurde auch langsam Zeit


----------



## Robe22 (18 Feb. 2014)

Stimmt 

L a n g s a m ist richtig 

Hören wir auf für heute,

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

Sag ich auch mal n8t Robe


----------



## stefff (18 Feb. 2014)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

Mach ich mal den Anfang. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

das E wie Einfach bitte


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

E ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

das S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

S ist dabei. Sogar 2x. 

S _ _ _ s _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

und der *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

H ist doch immer dabei. 

S _ _ _ s _ h _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

Jaja dann das C auch


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

C ist dabei.

S _ _ _ s c h _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

I ist dabei.

S _ _ _ s c h _ e i _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

Das R wie Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

R ist dabei.

S _ _ r s c h _ e i _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

P ist dabei.

S p _ r s c h _ e i _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

ein W bitte


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

W ist dabei.

S p _ r s c h w e i _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

Dann das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

N ist dabei.

S p _ r s c h w e i n


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

und das A noch :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

S p a r s c h w e i n stimmt!!! :thumbup:
Ich denke wir machen ein anderes mal weiter. Das hackt mir heute zu doll. 
Was sagst Du?


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

würde ich auch sagen das nervt


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ich reserviere mir für das nächste Wort schon mal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

mach ich mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Wird ja auch Zeit 

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Immer im Stress  hallo Robe 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

nAbend Rolli 

Bitte einen *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Bist ja gut heute 

_ _ _ _ a r _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ein *D* bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

nein kein D


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ein *T* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ a r t e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Dann nehm' ich mal ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ k a r t e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ein *O* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

nein kein O


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Dann ein *i*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ k a r t e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ein *S* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

geht doch 

S i _ k a r t e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Dann nehm' ich doch mal ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Richtig ist die "S i m k a r t e"  bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Hier das neue Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Das übliche E wieder


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

dann mach mal die *R*obe rein


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Aber ja doch 


_ _ r _ e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

das S auch noch


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

*S* ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

was ist mit dem A


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Aber ja doch 


_ a r _ e _ a _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Oh Mann  ein B


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Nö, kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang bitte


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Bitteschön 


_ a r _ e _ a l


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Kein *i*, leider


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

so ein *M*ist


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Mist, das *M* ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Was ist mit dem O


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Auch kein *O*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

mach ich mal hinten weiter ein W


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

mmh, fast


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Jo, verarsch' mich nur


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Ist schwer immer um die richtigen rumzugehen  na gut ein V


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

_ a r _ e v a l


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Dann das N


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

*N*a klar 


_ a r n e v a l


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Vorne das K


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

K a r n e v a l ist richtig :thumbup:


Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2014)

Können wir noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *E* natürlich


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

ja 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Für so ein langes Wort aber eine armselige Ausbeute 


Dann mal ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

dachte ich auch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *B* bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

kein B


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Na toll 


Nehmen wir ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Jawohl 

S _ _ _ _ _ a s _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

auch dabei 

S _ o _ _ _ a s _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Na, dann mal den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

nein kein Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *T* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

ist dabei 

S t o _ _ _ a s _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *F* hätte ich gerne


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

sehr gut 

S t o _ f _ a s _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

ich glaube er weiss es 

S t o _ f _ a s _ _ _ n e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ich habe einen Verdacht 


Ein *p* *p*lease


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Scheint zu stimmen 

S t o p f _ a s _ _ _ n e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

auch dabei 

S t o p f _ a s _ _ i n e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *C* dann


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Jawohl 

S t o p f _ a s c _ i n e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *H* dann


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

natürlich 

S t o p f _ a s c h i n e


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ein *Q* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

nein kein Q


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Na gut, ich nehm' ja das *M*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Ist natürlich richtig "S t o p f m a s c h i n e"

Würde sagen das reicht für heute


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Seh' ich genauso!

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

n8t Robe morgen Abend wieder


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Neues Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

nAbend Robe das E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

nAbend Rolli 

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Dann mal das S und ich finde es nicht gut das du Wörter ohne e nimmst


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

T'schuldigung, kommt nicht mehr vor 


_ _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Will ich hoffen  dann mal da H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ s _ h _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

dann das C auch


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Na klar 


_ _ s c h _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

und jetzt  mal das R versuchen


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Nicht schimpfen 

kein *R* dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

würde ich nie tun :angry: ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Auch kein *A* dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Dann das B


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Nein, kein B


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Nene, so geht das nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Doch so geht das auch  ein F bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Nein, kein *F*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

dann mal das G wie Gabe


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

*G*lappt doch 


_ _ s c h _ _ g


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

dachte mehr an den ersten Buchstaben  dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

_ i s c h _ _ g


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Ein K wie Köln


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Niemals


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Hast recht Robe  ein L wie Land


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Ne, Köln sieht kein *L*and


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

wie kein L  dachte wäre Mischling :angry:

dann mal das N wie Nord


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Warst nicht so weit weg 


_ i s c h _ n g


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

was ist mit dem M


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

M i s c h _ n g :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

dann noch das U :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Korrekt 


M i s c h u n g


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

Dann weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 März 2014)

Dann mal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2014)

dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Und ein *A* hinterher


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

War gut 

_ a _ _ _ _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Ein *B* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Kannst noch so bitten kein B


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Na dann ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Na gut 

_ a _ c _ _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a s c _ _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Ein *H* sollte dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Ist 

_ a s c h _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Bitte ein *W*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Bist gut :thumbup:

W a s c h _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Bin selbst erstaunt 


Ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

auch 

W a s c h l a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Ein *P* hätte ich gerne


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Geht alles 

W a s c h l a p p e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Gut, das *N* noch


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Gut gemacht "W a s c h l a p p e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Wenn's Dir recht ist, machen wir noch ein Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Gut ist aber das letzte  dann mal wieder das E


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Nö, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Soviel zu Wort halten  ein S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Ich war so gemein 

Übrigens auch kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Pah das haste davon  ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

2x dabei 


_ _ a _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Dann mal da B


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Kein *B* dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

War klar dann ein D


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Tut mir leid, auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

was ist mit der *R*obe


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Keine *R*obe nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Dann mal da H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Auch kein *H* dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

was ist mit dem G


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Auch kein *G*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Dann aber ein F


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Oje, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Tut mir leid, auch kein *i*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Was ist mit dem K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Jetzt bist Du wieder in der Spur :thumbup:


K _ a _ a _ k


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

keine Ahnung  ein L bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Dabei 


K l a _ a _ k


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

K l a m a _ k


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Ein C vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Kein *C*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

vorletzter Versuch ein Z


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

Na, da hoffe ich mal, das der letzte Versuch erfolgreich ist 


Natürlich kein *z* dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Könnte auch ein P sein sage aber mal U


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

K l a m a u k ist korrekt :thumbup:


Ich würde mal sagen, daß reicht erst mal für heute


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

Sage ich auch mal n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2014)

n8 Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Kaum wieder da ist Robe zur Stelle  ein E bitte und nAbend


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Guten Abend Jungs! 
Ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

ach Hehnii ist auch da Hallo


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Guten Abend Euch beiden 

kein *n*, aber *e*


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

dann hau mal die *R*obe rein


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Klar bin ich dabei. Ihr habt ja schon so oft ohne mich gespielt. Nun will ich auch mal wieder. 
Ich nehme ein* M.*


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Beides dabei :thumbup:


_ r _ m _ r _ e _


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *T *bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

2x *i*, 0x *t*


_ r i m _ r i e _


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein L bitte.

Sagt mal, hackt das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ja der Hehnii ist etwas raus  ein K bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

2x k, 0x L und ja, Hehnii ist etwas raus und bei mir hackt es auch 


K r i m k r i e _


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein F bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Kein *F* dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Dann noch das G


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

K r i m k r i e g ist richtig :thumbup:

Rolli, Du bist


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

...aber ch wäre auch gegangen. Kriech!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

gut weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Das obligatorische *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

aber sicher 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Dann nehme ich mal ein* H* wie *H*ehnii bei Rollis neuem Wort.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Natürlich kein H dabei


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *R* wie *R*obe*R*olli.


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein R kein S


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein L bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

auch kein L


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *A* vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein U bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein A kein U


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *I* wie Insel bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

auch keine Insel


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *C* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein B wie böses Wort.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

was ist denn los wieder beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie das Wort war. 
Ein K wie Kotze.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

auch kein K 

zur Erinnerung : _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Das hilft mir auch nicht weiter 

Ein *Z* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein D wie Doof.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

aha hilft doch 

_ _ z e _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Das D auch

_ _ z e _ d


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein W bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein W aber das N

_ _ z e n d


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

auch 

_ t z e n d


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein Ö bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

nÖ


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Und ein *Ü*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

nÜ


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein Y vielleicht?


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Das Wort ist einfach *ä*tzend


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Erst blöde rumraten dann nicht lösen wollen


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Tut mir Leid, aber ich kann nicht lösen. Das hackt bei mir so doll. Da würden meine Antworten heute ewig dauern.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Danke Robe ist richtig bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber ich kann nicht lösen. Das hackt bei mir so doll. Da würden meine Antworten heute ewig dauern.



Ne, stimmt schon, bei mir hackt es auch ständig


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ist doch nur ab und zu


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *H *natürlich.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ein R auch


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Das Wort ist wohl etwas zu einfach 

_ _ _ e r h _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Dann noch ein T wie Teller.


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

_ _ t e r h _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

_ _ t e r h a _ e


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein N bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Dann bitte das S


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Kein *N*, aber *S*


_ _ t e r h a s e


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

da fehlt noch ein S


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein Ö bitte.


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ah, ein A bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Öps, stimmt 


_ s t e r h a s e


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Meinetwegen können wir die Buchstaben auch einzeln machen  dann noch das O :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ich dachte jetzt schon das Wort heißt Alterhase. 
Darum hatte ich das A genommen.


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Na gut 


O s t e r h a s e ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Jaja Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Dann das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ihr müsst mir glauben. Ehrlich.


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *H* ist natürlich dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein H


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Dann das* R.*


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein E wieviele R Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *N* wie* N*atürlich.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein N R ist dabei aber wieviele


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Na 5 Stück wenn Du so fragst!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

sind nur 4 

_ _ r r _ _ r r


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

War ich aber dicht dran!
Ein *T* wie Toll!


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *A*, aber nur einmal


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein T ein A 

_ _ r r _ a r r


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein* Z* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein Z Hehnii bist echt aus der Übung


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *N* etwa?


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *i* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

auch kein N


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

i ist doch klar 

_ i r r _ a r r


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *G *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

kein G


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ein *W* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

ein W ja 

_ i r r w a r r


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Dann nehme ich noch eins!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Gut Hehnii hat gelöst 

W i r r w a r r


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Wollt Ihr noch?


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Eins geht doch noch


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Eigentlich nicht, bin müüüde


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Na gut, ein schnelles.

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *E* geht noch


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Ganz schnell noch Robe. Ich will dann auch ins Bett!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ein E wie immer


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

E ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ein A


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

A ist dabei.

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

ein C


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

I ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

C ist dabei.

_ a c _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

Ein *H*ehnii bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

H ist doch immer dabei.

_ a c h _


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

dann noch das T


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

T ist dabei.

_ a c h t


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

He, ist nur ein T dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

dann noch das N wie Nacht


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

M ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Richtig Rolli! :thumbup:

Es ist die gute *Nacht.*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

In diesem Sinne n8t


----------



## Hehnii (4 März 2014)

Euch auch eine gute Nacht! Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

n8t Euch beiden


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Mal schauen was passiert 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

*N* wie *n*ix 

nAbend Rolli


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Hallo Robe  das N ist auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

auch 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Ein *U* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

bist gut 

_ e _ _ u _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Ne, das Wort ist gut 

Ein *k* hätte ich gerne


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Dachte nimmste mal was anderes und er weiss es 

_ e _ k u _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Weihnachten ist ja so weit auch nicht mehr 

Ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Genau 

_ e b k u _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Ein *C* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Aber klar 

_ e b k u c _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Dann nehm' ich ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

gut mach ich rein 

_ e b k u c h e n


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Dann noch ein *L* wie *l*ecker *L*ebkuchen


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Verstehe nur nicht warum du so schnell darauf kamst "L e b k u c h e n" ist richtig


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Das war Glück. Wenn man die ersten Buchstaben gleich richtig tippt, läuft es dann meistens 

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Der erste Buchstabe ist immer das E


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Das weiß ich, deswegen ist es diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Bist gemein  ein R dann


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

nö, kein *r* nicht


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2014)

Auch kein *s* dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Stimmt, auch kein *b*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Dann mal das A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

oh was ist dies  naja weiter ein C bitte


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Kein *C* dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Fast gedacht was ist mit dem D wie Doofes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Treffer!

D _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Keine Ahnung  ein F wie Frei


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Nein, kein *F* dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

ach du scheiss  ein G


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

D _ g _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

passt überhaupt nicht  ein T bitte


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Passt doch 

D _ g _ t a _


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Ein L vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

D _ g _ t a l :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Ein i wie Igel :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Na klar!

D i g i t a l

Du bist


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Gut noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

o.k., ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Das E geht bei mir immer 

E _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Ein *i* wie *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

auch dabei 

E i _ _ _ _ e i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Das war wieder Zufall 

Ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

klar 

E i n _ _ _ e i n _


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 März 2014)

Einmaleins?


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

kein A :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

kein Einmaleins


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Was für ne Verarsche 

Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

aber jetzt 

E i n s _ _ e i n s


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Was soll das für ein Wort sein? 


Ein *M*?


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

kein M normal drei Wörter laut Google auch eins


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Ich versteh' nur Bahnhof 


Ein *C*?


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

kein C aber so ähnlich


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Ein *K* bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

auch kein K


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Was ist denn ähnlich wie ein C?

Ein *Z* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Jo jetzt mach zu 

E i n s z _ e i n s


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Ach so :WOW:

Wer hat denn 1:1 gespielt?


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

keiner heute  aber der Buchstabe fehlt noch


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Das *U* fehlt noch


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Richtig "E i n s z u e i n s" ist als ein Wort zu nehmen


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

Würde sagen reicht jetzt langsam müde


----------



## Robe22 (16 März 2014)

Seh ich auch so!

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2014)

n8t Robe bis demnächst


----------



## lolli123 (22 März 2014)

vielleicht ein S ?


----------



## alexkingston (25 März 2014)

whoa whoa <3


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Gebe ich mal ein neues Wort vor 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

ich versuchs mit einem *S* wie *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

ein *R* wie *R*olli?


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Nein kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

ein *E* ist immer dabei


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ja eins 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

ein *C* ist oft in der Nähe von einem S


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

wie wärs mit einem *P* wie Portalfräse?


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ _ p p s p _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

ein *I* wie *i*mmer dabei


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Jawohl 

_ i p p s p i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

dann ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Nein kein K


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

ein *L* aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Jawohl 

_ i p p s p i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

Wenns schon kein Kippspiel ist, dann vielleicht ein *T*ippspiel?


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Jawohl "T i p p s p i e l" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

na dann bin wohl ich dran

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ja dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

gleich 2x

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

leider daneben


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

Treffer :thumbup:

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ r _


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

kein *A* snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

so ein Mist, auch kein *M* :angry:


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

leider auch kein *I* :zzzzzz:


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ein G wie *g*ibt es nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

garstig - kein *G*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Dann mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

*N*ein, kein *N* - jetzt wirds aber schon unheimlich :damnpc:


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ein T wie Torte


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

Hab mich vorhin beim *N* geirrt - sorry

das *T* war aber jetzt der Durchbruch

_ e t t e n _ _ r t


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Durchbruch ist gut  ein W


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

ist vorhanden :thumbup:

_ e t t e n w _ r t


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

*O* ist richtig :thumbup:

jetzt wirds aber schwierig

_ e t t e n w o r t


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Dann noch das K


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2014)

*K e t t e n w o r t* ist richtig :WOW:

ein neues geht sich aber nicht mehr aus – ich muss raus

Servus bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

OK bis dann


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Stelle mal ein neues Wort ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

Hast mal wieder Lust zum spielen? Guten Abend! 

dann nehme ich mal ein* T*


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

nAbend Rolli 

Ein *E* natürlich


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Natürlich auch einen Guten Abend an Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

Oh, da ist ja noch einer. Nabend Robe!


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Hallo ihr beiden  beides dabei 

_ _ _ t _ _ _ e _ t


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

Dann ein N bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Dann mal ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ s t _ n _ e _ t


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

kein M


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

ein D bitte


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Ich nehm ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Was los beide nicht


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

sehe gerade ein E vergessen

_ _ s t e n _ e _ t


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Ein *P* please


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

kein P


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

Ein *F* bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

dabei 

F _ s t e n _ e _ t


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Und ein *A* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

ein *U *bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Klar doch 

F a s t e n _ e _ t


----------



## beachkini (31 März 2014)

Und dann ein Z + I und es ist Fastenzeit


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Richtig "F a s t e n z e i t" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

Wir müssen beach wohl noch mal die Regeln erklären! 

Ich nehme ein* i*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Gut dann mach du Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

ok, ok 

Hier ein neues kurzes Wort: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

E ist dabei!

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Ein *K* bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

das S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

K ist dabei!

_ _ _ e _ k _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

S ist dabei!

S _ _ e _ k _ _ s _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

C ist dabei!

S _ _ e _ k _ _ s c _ s _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Ein *H* bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

H ist dabei!

S _ _ e _ k _ _ s c h s _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

T ist dabei!

S _ _ e _ k _ _ s c h s _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Bekommst ja viele Danke so wie das hackt Hehnii  ein i bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

i ist dabei!

S _ _ e _ k i _ s c h s _ _ t

Ach ist das bei Euch auch? Ich werde noch bekloppt.


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

3x Danke von einer Person für einen Beitrag ist schon was 

Ein *D* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

Ja, bekommt nicht jeder. War aber auch ein außergewöhnlich guter Beitrag! 

D ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

U ist dabei!

S _ u e _ k i _ s c h s _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Ein *R* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

R ist dabei!

S _ u e r k i r s c h s _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

A ist dabei!

S a u e r k i r s c h s a _ t


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

ein M


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

M ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Ein *F* natürlich


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

F ist richtig!

S a u e r k i r s c h s a f t kommt raus. 
Wollt Ihr bei dem gehacke etwa noch weiter machen?


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Ist ziemlich blöd heute


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Nö , belassen wir es für heute


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

Dann mal bis später n8t


----------



## Robe22 (31 März 2014)

Genau, n8t


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2014)

n8t auch Euch beiden!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein neues Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Cav (3 Apr. 2014)

E wie Emil.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Fangt ihr ohne mich an  ein S bitte und nAbend


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ja  und Guten Abend Rolli 


_ _ _ s _ _ e _ _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Nein, diesmal kein R


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

was ist mit dem A


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ist dabei 


_ _ a s _ _ e _ _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

_ _ a s _ h e _ _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

dann bestimmt auch das C


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Das Wort ist doch zu einfach 


_ _ a s c h e _ _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Schön das es einfach ist aber null Ahnung  ein i Wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Die Null-Ahnung hast Du mit dem i bestätigt 

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Du bist wieder in der Spur 


_ _ a s c h e n _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein F vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ja :thumbup:


F _ a s c h e n _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

dann das L


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Jetzt hast Du es wohl 


F l a s c h e n _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

glaube ja ein T


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

F l a s c h e n _ _ s t


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

das O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

Guten Abend Männer´s! 

Darf man noch mit einsteigen, oder seid ihr schon voll?


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Sauber, noch ein Buchstabe :WOW:


F l a s c h e n _ o s t


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

dann noch das p wie Post


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Hey Hehnii voll sind wir nicht aber mach ruhig mit


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

F l a s c h e n p o s t 

Rolli, Du bist :thumbup:

@ Hehnii: Hier ist ziemlich viel los, aber für Dich ist gerade noch Platz


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

Dann nehme ich ein *E* beim nächsten Wort.


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

dann mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

......und ein RolliRobe.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

beides dabei 

_ _ _ s _ _ e _ _ _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

dann noch ein* T*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

kein T :


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

dann der Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

beides 

_ _ _ s _ h e _ _ i e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *C *bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

klar 

_ _ _ s c h e _ _ i e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *M* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein b bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

kein M


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

aber das B 

_ _ _ s c h e _ b i e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Jawohl

_ _ _ s c h e n b i e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein* A* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein *L* dann


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

auch 

_ _ a s c h e n b i e r


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

auch 

_ l a s c h e n b i e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *W* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

wäre aber ein komisches Wort


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

F wie Fogel bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Richtig

F l a s c h e n b i e r :thumbup: bist dran Robe


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ich hätte jetzt auch noch das *V* wie *V*laschenbier genommen


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Na gut 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein RolliRobe


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Beides dabei 


_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal das A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein* N* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *N* bitte

oh, ich dachte er hätte es nicht genommen. Ich nehme dafür ein *D* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

_ _ a _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n e r


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *P* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Kein p,aber s 


_ _ a s _ _ e n _ _ _ n e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

dann ein *L *bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

mach mal den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

_ l a s _ _ e n _ _ _ n e r


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

_ l a s _ h e n _ _ _ n e r


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein* B* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

dann noch das C


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Kein B, aber C 


_ l a s c h e n _ _ _ n e r


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

das Ö bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

_ l a s c h e n ö _ _ n e r :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

3x das F


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *F* bitte

mein Internet war gerade weg


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

F l a s c h e n ö f f n e r ist richtig :thumbup:

Rolli war etwas schneller


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Machen wir noch ein kurzes


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Können wir machen


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

bin auch dafür


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *S* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

kein S aber ein E

_ e _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

dann ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

kein N


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *T* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein *S* vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

*S* war doch schon


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

T ist dabei

_ e _ e _ t _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

kein S


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein B bitte

Juchhu Schnapszahl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> *S* war doch schon



Upps 

Dann ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

kein B


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

A ist dabei 

_ e _ e _ t a _


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

dann ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

kein L


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

aber sicher

_ e _ e _ t a g


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein *F* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

auch dabei

F e _ e _ t a g


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein *R*olli bitte


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ein* i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Jawohl 

F e i e _ t a g


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ich habe doch gewonnen Rolli....schau mal weiter oben!!!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Stimmt schon, Hehnii hat es . Ich hatte oben ein r geraten


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Hast Recht glatt übersehen  also "F e i e r t a g" :thumbup: ist richtig


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

Noch ein Superkurzes? Ich hätte da direkt eins.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

ok hier:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Mach mal


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein B


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

B ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein C


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

A ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

C ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein D


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

E vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

D ist dabei

_ _ _ d


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

E ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Dann das F


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

F ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein G


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein U bitte


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

G und U sind natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

dann mal das H


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

I und H sind natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Dann vielleicht ein o?


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

mal das J


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

O ist dabei

_ o _ d


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

J ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein N dann


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Das K vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

N ist dabei

_ o n d


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

K ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

dann das L


----------



## Hehnii (3 Apr. 2014)

L ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2014)

M vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2014)

Ein P


----------



## Hehnii (4 Apr. 2014)

*M* ist richtig! :thumbup: Es ist der *Mond*. Scheint gerade so schön in mein Wohnzimmer. 

Robe ist Sieger! :WOW:

Dein *P* wird nicht mehr berücksichtigt Rolli.

Das ging doch schnell, oder? 

Ich sage: n8t


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2014)

Sage euch dann auch n8t


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2014)

Euch ebenfalls eine n8t


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Hast aber lange dazu gebraucht  ein E bitte und nAbend Robe


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Das muß gut überlegt sein 

Guten Abend Rolli 

E ist übrigens nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Aha also schweres Wort dann mal das W


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Eigentlich ein einfaches Wort 

Kein W


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Gut dann das S


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

Servus *R*obe und *R*olli - ich probiers mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Hey schiwi


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Guten Abend schiwi 

Ein R ist nicht dabei 

aber Rollis S

S _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

dann nehm ich ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

und ich ein C


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein H


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Auch kein C


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

aber ein *T* ist oft beim S dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Das stimmt diesmal auch 


S _ _ _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ich *p*robiere ein *P*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein P


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

und ich ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *A* wie *A*nton?


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Volltreffer 


S a _ a t


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein N??

Was soll das für ein Wort geben 

Kein N


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

das A kam hinterher als das L


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

dann esse ich Sa *L* at

da war ich wohl ein paar Sekunden zu spät


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Dann Guten Appetit schiwi 

S a l a t ist richtig 

ja, Rolli war ein wenig schneller und ist dran


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Endlich mal der schiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

soll ich?


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> soll ich?



Von meiner Seite ja


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

na gut
_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

es ist aber nur ein E vorhanden

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Immerhin 

Dann ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

was ist mit dem S


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

leider kein *A*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

*S* war gut 

_ s _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein O vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

*O* ist heiß 

O s _ e _ _


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Nabend Jungs! 

Darf man noch einsteigen, oder ist die Runde schon voll?


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

*N* ist kalt wie *N*ordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

Servus Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Ich nehme ein *P* wie* P*anzer.


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Hey Hehnii sage mal T wie Tag


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein Kriegsgerät, also kein *P* vorhanden


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein *L* wie *L*uftballon.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

So ein Gedränge gab es hier ja schon lange nicht mehr 

Guten Abend Hehnii 

Und ein N bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

*T* ist gut 

O s t e _ _

jetzt wird's aber schwierig


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

leider kein *L*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein* R* bitte!


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

*N* ist vorhanden

O s t e _ n


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Da kommt man ja noch nicht mals mit dem *D*anke nach


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

Hehnii kam, sah und siegte :thumbup:

O s t e r n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da kommt man ja noch nicht mals mit dem *D*anke nach



ja das stimmt


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Aber ist doch gut Rolli, das schafft wenigstens. :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

Hehnii ist dran


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Ja, sieht so aus als wenn ich dran bin. 

Hier auf ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ich nehme das selten vorkommende *E*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Dann das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Und ich ein A


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

E ist dabei!

_ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

*A* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

R ist dabei!

_ e r _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

dann nehme ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

nehme mal ein B


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

S ist dabei!

_ e r s _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein paar Minuten nicht dabei und man muß sich ca. 10x bedanken 


Ein b bitte


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

*B* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *V* wie *V*ogel?


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

sehe gerade habe meine Schnapszahl von 111.111 überschritten ohne es zu merken


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

V ist dabei!  Wie kommst Du jetzt darauf?

V e r s _ e _ _


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Glückwunsch Rolli! :thumbup: Was trinken wir?


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> sehe gerade habe meine Schnapszahl von 111.111 überschritten ohne es zu merken



Bei dieser Bedankungsorgie hier haste bald die 222.222


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

*D* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *C* wie *C*äsar bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

C ist dabei!

V e r s _ e c _


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

T ist dabei!

V e r s t e c _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

das ist ja heute richtig stressig


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Also ich find´s gut! :thumbup: Da bleibt man wach!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Gehe nicht mehr auf Toilette


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein K vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Du kannst ja lösen und bevor Du das neue Wort reinstellst gehst Du auf die Toilette.


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gehe nicht mehr auf Toilette



wie oft bekommt man dafür schon ein :thx:?


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

:WOW::WOW::WOW: Ja, Rolli ist Sieger und darf auf die Toilette! 

V e r s t e c k ist richtig! :thumbup:

Du bist!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ja gut alles fertig 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ich fang mal mit einem *A* an


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Rolli hat doch tatsächlich ein :thx: vergessen und das auch noch bei mir bei Nr.7435. 

Jetzt nehme ich ein *T*.


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Und ich nehm ein B


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

kein t kein b aber das a

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

bitte ein *R*olli - *R*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Dann eben das *N* wie *N*ormal das es dabei ist!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Hehnii 7435 nachgereicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

kein r aber das n

_ _ n _ _ a _ _ _ n _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Dafür fehlen die Seite davor bei allen noch welche.


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

da fehlen ein paar *E*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein *S *wie *S*icher dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Wurde schon mal nach dem E gefragt? 

Upps, ich sehe gerade, ja


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

E geht immer 

_ _ n _ _ a _ e _ n _ e _


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Entschuldigung das R ist doch da

_ _ n _ _ a _ e _ n _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Wenn mein *S* nicht da ist  , dann nehme ich ein L.


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ich probiere ein *I*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Das L ist das das i nicht 

_ _ n _ _ a l e n _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

dann nehme ich ein *K*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *D* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Jawohl 

_ _ n _ k a l e n _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein D bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

bitte ein *W* wie *Wald*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *W *bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ n d k a l e n d e r


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

kein W


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Entweder hast Du noch ein* A *vergessen oder da kommt ein *U* rein!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

weder noch 

_ _ n d k a l e n d e r


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

dann muß ein *M* drin sein


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *i* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Klar doch 

M _ n d k a l e n d e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Und ein O


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

i war schon


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Und die Robe hat es :thumbup:

M o n d k a l e n d e r :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Aber sicher Toilettenpause und weiter


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2014)

ich verabschiede mich und wünsche allen eine n8t


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Nacht schiwi! Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Klar machen wir noch weiter!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Gute Nacht schiwi


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Gute Nacht schiwi 

Gut, dann mal noch ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Ich nehme super viele *E*´s


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Kurz  ein S wie Sieg :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Na, dann schauen wir doch mal 

_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal den *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein RolliRobe


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

3x *H*ehnii 

und kein *R*ollirobe 


_ _ _ h _ s _ h _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ h s


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

schlechtes Wort bei soviel Hehniis  ein C bitte


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

War doch klar! 


ein *L* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

3x C, aber kein L


_ _ c h _ s c h _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ c h s


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

dann eben das *M*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein M und kein i


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Aber ja doch 


N _ c h _ s c h _ _ _ e n _ e _ _ c h s


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein* P* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *Ä* bitte :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein P, aber T:

N _ c h t s c h _ t t e n _ e _ _ c h s


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

N _ c h t s c h _ t t e n _ e _ ä c h s


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

N a c h t s c h a t t e n _ e _ ä c h s


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *W* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ihr habt eine Ahnung 

N a c h t s c h a t t e n g e _ ä c h s


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Hat Rolli nicht gelöst?


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

nee er hat das w noch nicht eingebaut


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ja, Rolli hat es gelöst. Sein g kam etwas verzögert bei mir an 

N a c h t s c h a t t e n g e w ä c h s


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Machen wir Schluss für heute?


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Na schön ganz leichtes letztes Wort für heute 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Das ist ja wirklich ein leichtes Wort 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Ok, aber das Letzte.

ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Ja aber kein A 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein *B* wie *B*itte!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

No B


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *C *bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein C deutsche Schreibweise


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

aber klar 

_ i _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *D* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Kein D


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ich nehm ein R


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

aber klar R ist fast immer da 

_ i _ r _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *F* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Bist ganz falsch Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *G* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Ein Z bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Das Z ist da und Hehnii ist schon im Bett 

Z i _ r _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *H*ehnii bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

Lila Farbe trübt kein H


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *J* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

kein J


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *N* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Und ich nehm ein O


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2014)

ist dabei 

Z i _ r _ n e


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2014)

ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2014)

das O natürlich auch 

Z i _ r o n e


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2014)

Das T auch Hehnii hast "Z i t r o n e" gelöst :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (12 Apr. 2014)

Schlimm wenn wir jetzt aufhören?


----------



## Robe22 (12 Apr. 2014)

Nein, nicht schlimm 

Ich wünsche Euch eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Hehnii (12 Apr. 2014)

Ich wünsche Euch auch eine Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2014)

Gute Nacht Robe


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2014)

Dir auch Hehnii n8t


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Stelle mal eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ach so, ein Wort 

nAbend Rolli 

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

ist doch ein Wort  nAbend Robe 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

nein kein A


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein *N* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

nein auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

auch kein O


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Oh, schwierig 

Ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

nee nicht schwierig 

_ _ s _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein *D*?


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Klar doch 

D _ s _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ich hab da so ne Ahnung 

Ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

könnte Richtig sein 

D u s _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein *C* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Klar 

D u s c _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Gut, machen wir's kurz 

Ein *H* wie Dusc*h*e :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

kurz und bündig richtig  "D u s c h e" bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Bitteschön 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Sorry, nein


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Dann das A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

2x 

_ _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Wow  ein S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Das war es dann auch schon 

Kein S


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Das R geht auch immer


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Nein,diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Vielleicht ein T


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Jawoll 


T _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein Z bestimmt


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Nein, Tarzan ist es nicht 

Kein Z


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Mal das i


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

*I*st dabei 


T _ a i _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Oh Mann  ein N


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Was heißt hier Oh Mann?

Läuft doch 

T _ a i _ a n _


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Weisss nix blödes Wort sagste immer  ein D vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Wieso? Guck doch mal, wie's läuft 


T _ a i _ a n d


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Bestimmt ein K


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ganz bestimmt.......nicht


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

was ist mit dem G


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Kein *G* dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

dann aber das F


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Langsam hab ich das Gefühl, Du willst mich veräppeln 

Kein F


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Würde ich nie  aber scharf jetzt überlegt ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Na also :thumbup:


T h a i _ a n d


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

siehste das L hatte ich ja fast schon


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Aber nur fast 

T h a i l a n d ist korrekt und Du bist, wenn Du noch willst


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Klar eins noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Wird zwar diesmal nicht dabei sein, aber ich probier das *E*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

doch  ich heisse ja nicht Robe 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

kein A dabei: rolleyes:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein *Z*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Absolut nicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ _ i _ e _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein *T* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Bist gut 

T _ i _ e t t e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ein *o* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Stimmt 

T o i _ e t t e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Dann noch das *L* :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

Klar die "T o i l e t t e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ich würde sagen, hören wir auf für heute


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2014)

OK bis demnächst Robe  und n8t


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2014)

Ebenfalls Dir Rolli ein Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Hier mal ein neues Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Hallo Robe das E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Sorry, zu spät gesehen 

nAbend Rolli 

und kein E


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal das R Herr Robe


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Herr Robe sagt: "Kein R"


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Wieder ein *M*istwort


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Wie kommst Du drauf 

Kein M


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

nene ein S vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Nein, auch kein S happy09


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Dann von vorne  ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

aha ein B


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Das war ein kurzes Strohfeuer 

Kein B


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Sagst es ein D aber


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Nein, auch nicht. Ist wohl tatsächlich ein Mistwort


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

egal krieg ich noch raus  ein F


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

F ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

dann das G


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

sind ja noch einige  ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ a h _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Jetzt läufst Du aber zur Hochform auf 

_ a h i _ i


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Haha  ein J


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Nein!

Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß Du eine Ahnung hast


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Könnte ein T sein


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

T a h i t i ist korrekt!

Du darfst


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Mach ich glatt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ich nehme ein E


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Klar 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e i _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Der *R*olli ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Fast immer ausser bei dir 

_ _ r _ r e i _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Stimmt 

Ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

bist gut  ist aber auch leicht 

_ _ r f r e i _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ist wirklich leicht 

Ein A


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Jawohl 

_ a r f r e i _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Klar

_ a r f r e i _ a g


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ein T dann


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ a r f r e i t a g


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

K wie Karfreitag


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Sehr gut "K a r f r e i t a g" ist richtig


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Klar hau rein


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Wird aber wieder schwer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

ist mir klar mal wieder das E was nicht drin ist


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Doch 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Oh Wunder  das S auch


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Upps, dabei 

_ s _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

hehe ein O bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

O s _ e _ s o _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Das T :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

O s t e _ s o _ _ t _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

dann mal das N


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

O s t e _ s o n n t _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

das A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Aber klar doch 

O s t e _ s o n n t a _


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

dann das G


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Kommt sofort 

O s t e _ s o n n t a g


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

dann hau noch die *R*obe rein


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ich haue 

O s t e r s o n n t a g ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Machen wir noch eins ?


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Na gut, eins noch 

Ich hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag für ein Wort


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

Gut aber kein Ostermontag 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Schade 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

kein E


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Dankeschön 

Dann ein A


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

dafür aber jetzt 

_ _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ein L vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

aber sicher

_ _ a _ l a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2014)

nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2014)

ist dabei 

_ _ a _ l a n _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2014)

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2014)

war aber noch nicht 

_ _ a i l a n _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2014)

Ein H bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ h a i l a n _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal ein T


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2014)

Sicher 

T h a i l a n _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2014)

Und noch ein D


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2014)

Richtig "T h a i l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2014)

Lassen wir es dann für heute bin müde


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2014)

Super :WOW:

Ich würde sagen, belassen wir es hiermit für heute


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2014)

n8t Robe schlaf gut


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2014)

n8t Rolli , bis demnächst


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

Gib mal ein neues Wort vor 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Guten Abend Rolli 

Ist ja eigentlich ein bisschen spät 

Trotzdem mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

Hey Robe ein Wort ok 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

nehme doch keine Wörter mit R mehr


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Ach so 

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

aber auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Frechheit :angry:

Dann ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

Werde noch frecher auch kein U engel09


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

Aber klar 

_ _ i _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

bist auf einen guten Pfad :thumbup:

_ _ i _ _ s _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Aha 

Ein W bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

no W


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Dann ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

Wieder auf Pfad 

_ _ i _ g s _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

P wie Pfad


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2014)

Haste aber lange für den Tipp gebraucht 

P _ i _ g s _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Apr. 2014)

Ist ja auch schon spät 

Ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2014)

Hast Recht  haben wir ja gleich 

P f i _ g s _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Apr. 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2014)

zwei N soeben 

P f i n g s _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (25 Apr. 2014)

Dann tippe ich mal ein T


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2014)

Sehr gut getippt  "P f i n g s t e n" natürlich richtig


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2014)

Sage dann mal n8t Robe hoffe bist morgen Abend da


----------



## Robe22 (25 Apr. 2014)

Nee, leider nicht. Aber Samstag ab Nachmittag bin ich da 

n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2014)

Gut  bring gute Wörter mit :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Hier mal ein "gutes Wort" 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Hey Robe dann mal ein gutes E


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Hallo Rolli 

Diesmal ausnahmsweise dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Ein S ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

war klar dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Natürlich dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Du weisst es 

_ _ i _ e i e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Nö  ein F vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Jaja 

_ _ i f e i e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Schweres Wort  vorne ein M


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Jaja, erst den Ahnungslosen spielen 

M _ i f e i e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

hehe  ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

M a i f e i e r _ a _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

dann das T bitte


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Bitteschön 

M a i f e i e r t a _


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das G


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Stimmt :thumbup:

M a i f e i e r t a g


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Noch eins Herr Robe 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Aber klar doch 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

klar doch bei mir immer 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Und ein A hinterher


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Volltreffer 

_ _ t t e _ t a _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Jetzt gehen wir wohl die ganzen Feiertage durch 

Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Wollte es dir nicht so schwer machen 

_ _ t t e _ t a g


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Das ist Dir gelungen 

Ein U dann


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Außerdem ist das kein Feiertag 

_ u t t e _ t a g


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Ach so 

Trotzdem ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Jawohl 

M u t t e _ t a g


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Dann noch den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Klar doch "M u t t e r t a g" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Gut!

Machen wir ein anderes Mal weiter 





n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Jo n8t Robe


----------



## Hehnii (30 Apr. 2014)

Ich möchte auch mal wieder mitspielen!


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2014)

Hey Hehnii ein Wort schaffe ich heute noch gib eins vor


----------



## Hehnii (30 Apr. 2014)

Oh, Hallo Rolli! 

Ein schnelles zur Nacht: :thumbup:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2014)

Das schnelle gibt es nicht mehr frag Robe  ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Apr. 2014)

E ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2014)

Vergess die Danke nicht und ein R bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Apr. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!  Den Satz hast Du doch schon richtig vermisst, oder?


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2014)

Vermisst nicht  ein A bitte


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

A ist dabei.

_ _ a _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

S ist dabei.

S _ a _ e _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Rate mal das T


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

T ist dabei.

S t a _ e _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Was soll das den sein  ein D


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Ein M natürlich auch nicht ?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

Natürlich ist das M auch nicht dabei! 

Nun streng Dich mal langsam an!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

um die Uhrzeit knast09lol3 vielleicht ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

I ist dabei.

S t a _ e _ _ _ i _ s


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Ein F wie Faust


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Blödmann meinste d14 ist besser  ein H bitte


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2014)

P wie Peyton


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

H ist dabei.

S t a _ e _ _ h i _ s


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

Ich glaube ja, sein erster Versuch ist gleich ein Volltreffer! 

P ist dabei.

S t a p e _ _ h i p s


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2014)

Stapelchips


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Ein C wie Celisius


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

:thumbup: richtig d14! Stapelchips stehen neben mir, sind aber schon leer. 

Hier wird sich übrigens bedankt! 

Ich werde ins Bett gehen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

Na dann n8t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Hallo Robe das E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Hi Rolli 

Ausnahmsweise dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Oh Wunder ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Wundersamerweise auch dabei 

_ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Dann bestimmt auch das S


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ein S ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Dabei 

_ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Komisches Wort  ein N bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Du bist gut heute 

_ r _ n _ e _ _ _ n a _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Hab aber null Ahnung  ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Null Ahnung, aber Intuition 

_ r _ n _ e i _ _ n a _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Ein M könnte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Wieder dabei :thumbup:

_ r _ n _ e i _ _ n a m


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Ein K wäre nett


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Kein K dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Jetzt gehts los  ein P bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Da hast Du Recht 

Nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Dann raten wir weiter ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Oh, Du bist wieder in der Spur 

_ r o n _ e i _ _ n a m


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Rate immer noch ein T vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Nö, auch kein T


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Das H aber


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Jetzt aber 

_ r o n _ e i _ h n a m


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Das C bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Kriegst Du 

_ r o n _ e i c h n a m


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Weiss immer noch nicht  ein L


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Dafür, daß Du's nicht weißt, geht's aber gut voran 

_ r o n l e i c h n a m


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Hab die ganze Zeit überlegt was für ein Leichnam habe gar nicht an den Feiertag gedacht  dann das F


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Die Wörter vorher waren ja auch Feiertage (außer Hehnii's Stapelchips) 

F r o n l e i c h n a m ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Na dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Dann mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Klar doch sogar vorn 

E _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Das ist ja der Hammer 

Ein R dann bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

auch 

E _ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ich nehm' mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

kein A


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Na, dann ein U


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

aber sicher 

E _ _ _ _ u r _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

auch dabei 

E _ _ _ _ u r t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Was soll das denn für ein Feiertag sein 

Ein S vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Wieso Feiertag  gibt noch was anderes 

E _ _ s _ u r t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ach so 

Dann ein P


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

auch dabei 

E _ _ s p u r t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Klar 

E _ d s p u r t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Dann ist klar, noch ein N


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Klar der "E n d s p u r t" in der Bundesliga


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ah, o.k. 

Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Klar noch früh


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ja genau. Für ein kleines reicht es noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Jawoll 

E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Nee, ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Wieder ein tolles Wort  ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Aber ja doch 

E r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Das ist dabei 

E r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s s _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Was ist mit dem T


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Nichts ist mit dem T


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Aber das P :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Aber klar doch 

E r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s s p _ e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Wird natürlich geliefert 

E r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s s p i e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

bitte das L noch


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Aber gerne doch 

E r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s s p i e l


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Dann mal das Ö


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Du hast eine Ahnung 

E r ö _ _ _ _ _ _ s s p i e l


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Klar  2x das F


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

E r ö f f _ _ _ _ s s p i e l :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

2x das N


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Wird geliefert 

E r ö f f n _ n _ s s p i e l


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ja 

E r ö f f n u n _ s s p i e l


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Würde sagen noch ein G


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

E r ö f f n u n g s s p i e l ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Noch ein schnelles ?


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ein schnelles geht noch, sollte aber nicht mehr als 20 Buchstaben haben


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Gut weniger 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Das ist deutlich weniger happy09

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

dafür mit E's 

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Super :WOW:

Dann ein A hinterher


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

soeben 

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ein R geht immer


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

Fast immer 

_ _ e r _ e _ _ _ _ a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Dann vielleicht ein T


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

aber klar 

_ _ e r t e _ _ _ _ a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Ich hab' eine Ahnung 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

dafür das du keine Ahnung hast 

_ i e r t e _ _ i _ a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Nee, ich hab' doch eine Ahnung 

2x L bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

Ja jetzt 

_ i e r t e l _ i _ a l e


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Ein L ist dabei


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Sorry, hatte ich eben schon 

Ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

doppelt hält besser 

_ i e r t e l f i _ a l e


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Hab' ich natürlich auch gedacht 

Ein N hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ i e r t e l f i n a l e


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Machen wir's kurz, ein V bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

Aber sicher doch "V i e r t e l f i n a l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

Oh, Klasse 

Ich würde mal sagen, belassen wir es für heute


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

Würde ich auch sagen also n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (3 Mai 2014)

n8 Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Heute mal ein kurzes Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo Robe, lange nicht geschrieben. 

Dann nehme ich mal ein kurzes *E*.


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Grüß Dich Hehnii, da hatsich doch noch einer erbarmt 

4x E

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

Das fängt ja schon mal gut an. 

dann noch ein* T*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Kein T


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

dann ein *N*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Nö 

Kein N


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

dann ein* S*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

S _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ e s _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

oh, mal dabei!  dann noch ein *Robe*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Robe ist da 

S _ _ r _ e _ _ r e _ e s _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

Dann muss der Hehnii auch dabei sein!


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Nein, tut mir Leid


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

dann ein *M*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Dabei!

S _ _ r _ e _ _ r e m e s _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

und noch ein *P*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Treffer

S p _ r _ e _ _ r e m e s _ p p e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

dann noch ein *U*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Auch dabei

S p _ r _ e _ _ r e m e s u p p e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

ein *L* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Kriegst Du

S p _ r _ e l _ r e m e s u p p e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

ein *G* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Ja

S p _ r g e l _ r e m e s u p p e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

Na, ich bin gut heute ,was? 

Jetzt noch das *C.*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Sieht so aus  

S p _ r g e l c r e m e s u p p e


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

Dann noch das *A.* Für heute ist aber Schluss. Mir fallen die Augen zu.


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Sehe ich ebenso. Ich wünsch Dir eine gute Nacht 

S p a r g e l c r e m e s u p p e war natürlich richtig


----------



## Hehnii (5 Mai 2014)

Da habe ich ja Glück gehabt mit dem Wort. 



 Robe!


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Guten Abend!
Sind ja alle wichtigen Personen anwesend. 
Wagen wir ein Spielchen?

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Sorry, fast übersehen 

Guten Abend Hehnii 

Ein E bitte!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Dann mach mal das E hallo Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Da habt Ihr aber Glück das ich 2x das *E *eingebaut habe! 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Guten Abend auch Rolli 

Und ein A!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Dann mal das A und auch Hallo Robe


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Seid Ihr Zwillinge?  Diesmal ist nur ein* A.* 

_ _ e _ _ _ a _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Gut eingespielt  ein S bitte


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

S ist dabei.

_ _ e _ _ _ a s _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Zwillinge zumindest vom Anfangsbuchstaben her 

Ein R bitte


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

R ist dabei.

_ _ e r _ _ a s _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Bitte ein *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Hehnii ist dabei.

_ _ e r _ _ a s _ h e


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Dann auch das C


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

C ist dabei.

_ _ e r _ _ a s c h e


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

ein B wie Bier


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Ein L vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Kennst Dich aus, wa?  

B ist dabei.

B _ e r _ _ a s c h e


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

L ist auch dabei.

B _ e r _ l a s c h e


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Ein F wie Flasche


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

F ist dabei.

B _ e r f l a s c h e


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

und das i :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Ach die Lasche war gemeint 

Dann noch ein i bitte


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Richtig! :thumbup:

i fehlte noch. Es ist die Bierflasche die vor mir steht und schon wieder leer ist. 

Schade nur das bei mir ein Danke auf der vorletzten Seite fehlt!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Stell mal noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Schade nur das bei mir ein Danke auf der vorletzten Seite fehlt!



Soeben erledigt


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Mal wieder ein E


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Das E ist dabei die Danke sind weg 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Dann ein *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

kein T


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

dann der *H*ehnii


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

auch kein Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

das A ja 

_ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

dann eben ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

oh Menno :angry:

Jetzt aber ein *N* und wehe nicht!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

geht doch 

_ _ _ a _ n e


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

dann ist auch ein *B* dabei


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

kein B


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

aber das i 

_ _ _ a i n e


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

R wie Russland


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Nah dran Robe 

_ _ r a i n e


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

ein *G* bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

kein M


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Ein K dann


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Hehnii du bist zu schnell  auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

das K ja 

_ k r a i n e


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Schuldi 

ein Ü bitte


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Das U noch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

kein Ü


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

aber das U  "U k r a i n e" natürlich


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

Gibt es die überhaupt noch?  ...oder ist die schon annektiert?


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Wie schaut's aus, machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

ja eins noch gibt jetzt Ukraine doppelt


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

ja, wir können noch


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Na gut, ein Kurzes:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

ein *H*ehnii bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Sagt mal 

_ e _ _ h _ e _


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

Ein C


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2014)

ein *S* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2014)

Na toll 

_ e _ c h s e _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2014)

ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

Nö, kein N


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2014)

ein *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

was ist mit dem R


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

O und R sind auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2014)

dann ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

dann mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

L ja, M nein

_ e _ c h s e l


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2014)

na dann ein* i*


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

_ e i c h s e l


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Ein W


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es Dir ja auch leicht gemacht Rolli.


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

W e i c h s e l ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Haha Hehnii der Witz war gut


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Noch eins oder Bett


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2014)

Ich klink mich aus. Gute Nacht Euch beiden!


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

n8 Hehnii 

Ein kurzes geht noch, Rolli


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

n8t Hehnii

Hier was kurzes für Robe 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

Als erstes wieder ein E


----------



## Hehnii (10 Mai 2014)

ganz schnell noch den *H*ehnii


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

da E ist dabei

_ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

das H auch 

_ h e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

R natürlich


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Klar doch 

R h e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

Ein N natürlich


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

war doch zu leicht 

R h e _ n


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

Dann noch ein U :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Nein kein U


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

Ich hab mich verdrückt. Ein i natürlich


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Wunderte mich schon i stimmt natürlich "R h e i n"


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2014)

Ich mach mich dann auch vom Acker.

Ich wünsch' Dir dann mal eine gute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2014)

Ich auch n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ich stelle mal ein kurzes Wort ein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Gerade erst gesehen  Hallo Robe ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

nAbend Rolli 

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

war irgendwie klar  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

blödes Wort ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ist ein blödes Wort, aber H ist dabei 

_ _ _ h _


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Mai 2014)

T wie Taylors Rachael


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Jetzt werde ich aber in die Zange genommen 

_ _ _ h t


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Jo 

_ a _ h t


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Mai 2014)

I wie Ilse bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Ein C bitte


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Mai 2014)

Ach Mist zu spät 

Dann ein C


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Kein i, aber 1x C

_ a c h t


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Das N wie Nacht


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ja, Rolli, stimmt 

N a c h t


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Noch eins Robe ?


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ich denk' mal, ein kurzes geht noch


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Gut ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ich fang mal mit einem A an


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Klar 

_ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

kein N


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Dann mal ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Das ist ja mal ein saublödes Wort 

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Nö ganz einfach


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ist das H dabei?


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

auch nicht  kleiner Tip was war gestern


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen, gestern war Samstag


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

auch  und was war da Abends


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Das DFB-Pokal-Finale vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Ja jetzt aber 

_ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Ich steh' wie öfters mal auf dem Schlauch 

Ein K dann


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

sicher 

_ _ k a _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Achso 

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Echt lange Leitung 

_ _ k a l


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Naja, um diese Uhrzeit 

Ein o dann


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

Jaja 

_ o k a l


----------



## Robe22 (18 Mai 2014)

Na gut, das P noch


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2014)

Richtig "P o k a l"

Ganz einfaches Wort


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2014)

So sage dann mal n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (19 Mai 2014)

Auch Dir eine n8t Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ 


Versprochen, ein E ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Hey Robe habe heute nicht lange Zeit aber für zwei Wörter wird es reichen  dann das E


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Guten Abend Rolli 

Dann mal schnell

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

immer  ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Klar doch 


_ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Bist gut in Form heute 


S _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

und gleich ist wieder Ende  ein H


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Stimmt 

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Hehe  ein y


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Nein, auch kein Y dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

also auch kein Sylter  dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Nein, kein Sylter und auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Nein, auch nicht. 

Ein Tip: Hatten wir die letzten Tage


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Ach was hatten wir S*o*nne


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Hatten wir 

S o _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

ach den Sommer meinste


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Na klar 

S o m m e r 

Du darfst :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Gut was anderes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Ein E bitte!


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Ui 

Ein R dann


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

auch dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

nein kein N


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

ist doch was 

_ e _ _ t t e r


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Ein W wie Wetter


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

das W ja 

_ e w _ t t e r


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

ich glaube jetzt hast du es 

_ e w i t t e r


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

G wie Gewitter ist es wohl


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Jawohl hatten wir gerade hier  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

So bin weg für heute n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2014)

Wünsche Dir auch eine n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Guten Abend Rolli 

Ich fang' heute mal mit einem A an


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Huhu Robe :WOW: Gleich ein Volltreffer 

_ a _ a _ a


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Upps 

Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a _ a d a


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist es aber einfach 

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

ja aber das D war schon


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

ach schnell geändert 

_ a n a d a


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

*KANADA*:WOW::WOW::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

War auch noch schwer  bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> ach schnell geändert
> 
> _ a n a d a



Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, daß das auffällt


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

*E-e--e--e-*...leicht, ODER ??:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Guten Abend Marco 

Leicht? Nicht wirklich 

Ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Robe der gibt immer so einen Mist vor auf HC-BB auch


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Eie--e--e-*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ach so 

Ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Ein R bestimmt :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...Suuuuper, Die Herren !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Eier-e--er*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein C dann


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Dann das B :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...sage ich doch.... GANZ EINFACH !!!:thumbup:


*Eierbec-er*


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das H


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Und dann schnell noch das H, bevor mir einer zuvorkommt 



:angry::angry:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Robe  war schneller


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

Schade, Ick wollte noch einen Tipp geben 

Aber *OK !!!!*

*Eierbecher*..........:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Gut jetzt mal wieder was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Jetzt aber mal zuerst ein E


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...zweimal das "r" Bitte...:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Beides dabei 

_ r _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein U vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

..das "n" passt auch :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Leider kein U


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

das N geht 

_ r _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...das große "B" könnte auch passen:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Das grosse B passt 

B r _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Klar doch 

B r _ _ i _ i e n


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein S :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...ein "l" wie leider wird Brasilien kein Weltmeister


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Aber sicher 

B r _ s i _ i e n


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

auch dabei 

B r _ s i l i e n


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Und das A noch


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Natürlich "B r a s i l i e n" Robe bist dran


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...ein bis zwei "e" passen bestimmt, oder


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Dann das a bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...und genau in der Mitte

das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Das A ist nicht dabei 

Ein R ist ein wenig mehr dabei  

_ _ r r e _ _ _ r


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...wie sieht es mit einem "n" aus:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Kein i und kein N


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

S ist leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Dann aber das H


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...das "o" ...Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Kein H , aber o 

_ o r r e _ _ _ r


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Was ist mit dem K


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...und das "t"...und Rolli wird lösen !!!:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Aber ja doch 

K o r r e k _ _ r


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Auch T 

K o r r e k t _ r


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

und ein U :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

U ist Korrekt(ur) :thumbup:

Rolli, Du darfst


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Du hast ja Ausdauer 

Mal wieder ein E zum Anfang


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Wie immer dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Wo ein E, da auch ein A


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...das "r"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

nö nicht immer


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

das r auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...wenigstens ein "b":angry:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

auch kein b


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

U auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Naja, wieder mal so ein besch.... Wort 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...ein "f" wie Fogel:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

immer wenn du besch... schreibst geht es 

_ e _ i _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

und kein f


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

...das "n" ...bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Und ein W


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

kein N


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

kein W


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein X vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Aber sicher :WOW:

_ e x i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

juti, ein Doppel "s" Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

kein S leider


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ein O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2014)

ein "M":thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e x i _ o


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

auch dabei 

M e x i _ o jetzt aber Robe


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher 
versuchs mal mit einem K


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Richtig "M e x i k o " war doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Wie schaut es aus? Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Ja eins geht noch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Na gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Das übliche E was nicht da ist


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Du hast heute eine sehr pessimistische Einstellung 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Oh Wunder das das S auch nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

War mal wieder zu einfach 

S _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

wie habe erst 2 Buchstaben und du meinst ich hätte die Lösung happy010

ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

O.k., bin ein wenig schizo 

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Ein wenig lol3 ein T bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Kein T


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

S _ _ a _ e _ _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Eigentlich kein blödes Wort. Hat mit den vorher zu ratenden Begriffen zu tun 

Kein B


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2014)

Erstmal überlegen bis dahin sage ich ein P


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Ja, nein, kein P


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

ein c


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Kein C


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Das A hattest Du schon 

S _ _ a _ e _ _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

kannste mal sehen  ein n vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

*N*ein, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Was ist mit dem R


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Klar doch 

S _ _ a _ e r _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Ein m :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Du bist in der Spur :thumbup:

S _ _ a m e r _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Ja 

S _ _ a m e r i _ a


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Sage mal K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Na *k*lar 

S _ _ a m e r i k a


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Sage mal so ein D


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Du bist kurz vorm Ziel 

S _ d a m e r i k a


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Zum Landeanflug auf "Südamerika"


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Hast mich rausgebracht mit dem letzten Suchwort Mexiko hängt damit zusammen war da am suchen


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

Genau :thumbup:

Und zum Landeanflug ins Bett, bin schlagkaputt


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Jo ich auch also n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2014)

n8t Rolli


----------



## Hehnii (31 Mai 2014)

Wie gerne würde ich auch mal wieder mitspielen. 

Na vielleicht bin ich beim nächsten mal ja da! 

Grüße an Euch!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Also mal ein neues Wort

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Grüsse Dir, Rolli 

Das obligatorische E bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo Herr Robe aber kein E


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Na, das wird wieder blöd 

Ein A


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

nee ganz einfach 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Ein L wie langsames Internet


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Geht langsam wieder aber kein L


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

i bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ i _ a


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Jetzt aber 

_ _ i n a


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Mmh, schwierig 

Ein H?


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Glaube ich dir glatt 

_ h i n a


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Gut, schnell ein C, bevor der nächste 502er erscheint


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Natürlich richtig "C h i n a" lass uns noch eins machen


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Eins geht noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Wie immer das E


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

gut dann das geliebte R


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Nein, diesmal kein R


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Durchaus 

_ n _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Komisches Wort ein G


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Nein, kein komisches Wort und kein G


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Nö, auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Dann ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Tut mir leid, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

dann ein H


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Nein, nein, nein


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Bestimmt ein M


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Oje, auch kein M


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Was ist mit dem P wie Post


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Das machst Du doch mit Absicht 

Kein P


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Niemals  ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Ach, was soll ich sagen


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Ich versuche es mal mit einem D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Na, endlich 

_ n d _ e n


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Häh jetzt kapier ich gar nichts mehr ein L bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

L? Nicht wirklich


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Dachte die ganze Zeit der *K*noten wäre es


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Nein, kein Knoten 

Neben China, was gibt es sonst so für Länder?


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Ist mir schon klar jetzt das es Indien ist  aber mich so lange am Knoten glauben lassen kopf99


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2014)

Na also, ein Happy End 

Ich mach mich wieder vom Acker.


Gute Nacht, Rolli, bis demnächst


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2014)

Wünsche dir auch eine n8t Robe bis demnächst


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Mal wieder ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Jetzt erst gesehen Hallo Robe 

dann mal ein E


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Guten Abend Rolli 

Besser spät, als nie 

E ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Geht ja wieder gut los ein S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Und es geht noch weiter so 

Kein S!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

nene dann aber das R


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Das darf natürlich nicht fehlen 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

sagst dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

*A*uch dabei :thumbup:

_ _ r _ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Nein, diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Was ist mit dem T


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ _ r t _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

En L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Du hast wohl eine Vermutung 

_ _ r t _ _ a l


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Klar  vorne das P :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Na gut 

P _ r t _ _ a l


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

dann mal das O


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Mach ich

P o r t _ _ a l


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

machst du gut bitte ein U


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Danke für das Lob 

P o r t u _ a l


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

nicht zu danken  dann noch das G :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Na klar :thumbup:

P o r t u g a l


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Eins geht ja noch denke ich 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Aber sicher doch 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Aber ein A


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

sogar zwei 

_ _ a _ a


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Diesmal ist auch ein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Jetzt hast du eine Ahnung 

_ h a _ a


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Bis jetzt ja 

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Klar doch 

_ h a n a


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Gut. Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Klar natürlich "G h a n a"


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Eins geht noch


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Also die USA ist es nicht  dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

USA wäre ja zu einfach gewesen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Ja,war wohl wieder zu einfach 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Könnte sein ein i bitte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Das könnte nicht nur 

_ _ _ _ _ i e n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Wie geil :WOW:

Kein L


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Hab schon gemerkt passt nicht dann das K vorne


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Bist wieder in der Spur 

K _ _ _ _ i e n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Klar doch  bitte ein R


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Ist dabei 

K r _ _ _ i e n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

ein O wie Otto :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

*O*h ja

K r o _ _ i e n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

dann das A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Gerne 

K r o a _ i e n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Fehlt ja nur noch das T


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Stimmt 

K r o a t i e n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

Sage für heute mal n8t Robe muss morgen noch mal früh raus. Bis dene


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2014)

Die n8t wünsch' ich Dir auch


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2014)

Wird mal wieder Zeit 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Juni 2014)

Genau, bei mir schon. 

Guten Abend Robe! 

Dann mal das *E* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2014)

Guten Abend Hehnii 

Tut mir Leid, kein E


----------



## Hehnii (10 Juni 2014)

dann das* R*

Sorry, dauert heute ab und zu mal etwas. War lange nicht hier und dann auch noch im Chat tätig.


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2014)

Das macht nix. Die Seiten hier laden bei mir eh etwas träge 

Kein R.


----------



## Hehnii (10 Juni 2014)

Geht mir auch so! dann versuch ich mal das *N*


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2014)

Das ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Juni 2014)

Dann noch das *T*

Bin jetzt doch mal etwas länger weg.


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2014)

Kein T dabei


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2014)

Es wird zu spät für mich, muß früh raus 

Machen wir ein anderes Mal weiter 


Gute Nacht :mussweg:


----------



## Hehnii (10 Juni 2014)

Gute Nacht!
ich nehme noch ein *H*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Natürlich dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ h _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2014)

...das "c",,,Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (13 Juni 2014)

und das *S* noch dazu


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ein O wie Otto bitte


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

C, S und O sind nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ein i wie Igel  hey Robe


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo Rolli 

Auch kein i


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Es dürften ja bald alle Buchstaben durch sein 

Auch kein D


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Mal schauen ein W


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Auch kein W dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Ja, ist wohl so 

_ b _ _ h _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Was soll das den sein ein Y


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Y ist auch nicht dabei 

Ein Tip: 
Wo nach man sich sehnt nach einer Hitzeperiode


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

ah das A fehlt noch


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Genau 

A b _ _ h _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Dann mal das G wie Gans


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Glar doch 

A b _ _ h _ _ n g


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Mal das K versuchen


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Klar doch 

A b k _ h _ _ n g


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

dann mal das U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

A b k _ h _ u n g


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ich glaube jetzt weiss ich es  ein Ü bitte


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Ja, Du weisst es :thumbup:

A b k ü h _ u n g


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Glaube ich "Abkühlung"


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

A b k ü h l u n g ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Noch eins Robe


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Klar doch


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Gut  also

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Ich nehme mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Wie immer dabei

_ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Vielleicht noch ein L?


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Nein kein L


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Dann mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

auch kein i 

kleiner Tipp hatte ich vorhin in der Chat Box geschrieben mit kopf99


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Das kopf99 kam bei Dir dort heute öfters vor 

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

kein S vorhin erst sage nur WM


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Was für ne WM? 

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ a _ e _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Das R ist bestimmt auch dabei :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Klar 

_ a _ e r _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

sicher 

_ a m e r _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Dann ein N


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Kommst immer näher 

_ a m e r _ n


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Ich bemühe mich 

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Auch bist klasse 

_ a m e r u n


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

K wie Kamerun


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ist natürlich richtig "K a m e r u n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Ich weiss nicht, machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Mach noch eins ein leichtes


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Das übliche E wieder


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Jawoll 

_ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Nein, kein N


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Nein, auch kein i dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Das nennst du *L*eicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Geht doch 

_ e _ _ _ e l


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2014)

Aber sicher doch nicht 

Ein Tip: 

Das war heute ein ....... für Spanien


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## Robe22 (14 Juni 2014)

D e _ _ _ e l


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (14 Juni 2014)

D e _ _ k e l


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

Dann noch das B wie Bär :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (14 Juni 2014)

D e b _ k e l :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

Da kann man nur noch "Debakel" sagen


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

Ich sage dann auch mal n8t Robe bis demnächst :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (14 Juni 2014)

Das erfahren die Australier auch gerade


----------



## Robe22 (14 Juni 2014)

Ja, auch Dir n8t Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2014)

...ich haue mal einen zwischendurch rein...

*----*


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juli 2014)

:thumbup:

*--e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2014)

ich versuche es mit einem *S* wie Sieg


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2014)

*Sieg*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

Na dann bin wohl ich dran

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2014)

das "e"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

gibt es im Doppelpack  

*_ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

leider kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Vielleicht ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

Treffe*R* :thumbup:

*_ e r _ e -*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

*N* ist gut 

*_ e r _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

leider kein *H*ans weit und breit


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

aber bestimmt das Z


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

*Z* ist ganz kalt


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Was ist das den für ein *M*ist


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

schmeiß den *M*ist auf den Haufen


----------



## Hehnii (2 Juli 2014)

Tach Jungs! 

Ich nehme mal ein schnelles *K*.


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

hallo Hehnii, aber kein *K*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Hey mal ein D wie Dose


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

auch keine *D*ose


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

liegt es an meinem Computer oder dauert das Speichern bei euch auch so lang


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Das liegt wieder am Forum


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

auch das *b*löde *B* ist ein Fehlschlag


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ein F wie Falsch


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

Volltreffer :WOW: - jetzt ist's aber leicht

*F e r _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Dann sage ich mal "Ferien"


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

*F e r i e n* ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Dann mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

ich probiere ausnahmsweise einmal das *E* - muß aber Schluss machen. Vielleicht schau ich später nochmals rein.


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

kein E dabei - bis dann


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Dann mal ein A, daß es hier weitergeht


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Hey Robe ist dabei 

_ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Guten Abend Rolli 

Na klar, wird ja auch wieder Zeit 

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Stimmt aber kein N dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

ich nehme ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Ein B vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

dann vielleicht ein *U*?


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ _ a _ b


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Das U auch 

U _ _ a u b


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Klar 

U _ l a u b


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

ich *r*ate mal ein *R*?


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Richtig "U r l a u b" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2014)

ein neues Wort geht sich für mich nicht mehr aus - ich verabschiede mich für heute


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Dann mach du eins Robe


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Was, schon fertig? 

n8 schiwi 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

cu schiwi ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Vielleicht ein S


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Aber *s*icher doch :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ e _ s _ e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ e _ s t e _


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Leider kein N dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Aber bestimmt das R


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Na klar 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ s t e r


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Du hast ne Ahnung 

_ _ _ _ _ e i s t e r


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Irgendein *M*eister


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Gut erkannt, nur welcher? 

_ _ _ _ m e i s t e r


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

kein *W*eltmeister


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Gut erkannt 

W _ _ _ m e i s t e r


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

dann das A


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

W a _ _ m e i s t e r


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

dann das D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

W a _ d m e i s t e r


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Dann machen wir den Wa*l*d mal fertig


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Klar doch :thumbup:

W a l d m e i s t e r


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Mal wieder ein E


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

ist dabei 

E _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Klar doch 

E n _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

S wie *s*chland


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Sehr gut 

E n _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

D wie *D*eutschland?


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ja da wollen sie hin 

E n d s _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

L wie *L*öw


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

JaJa 

E n d s _ _ e l


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

P wie *P*er schimpft


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Ja das war gut 

E n d s p _ e l


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

i, wie *i*rgendwie wird das schon klappen


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Klappt  "E n d s p i e l" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juli 2014)

Ich mach' mich langsam vom Acker. Schaffe heute kein Wort mehr 

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Sehe ich auch so n8t Robe


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2014)

Hallo Rolli :WOW:

...mal was leichtes

*-----*...

...wieder Brasilien gegen Chile...vor dem Elfm-Schiessen


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2014)

Ein L wie Latte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

...Die *Latte* natürlich...was sonst :thx:


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2014)

Ich stelle mal wieder eins rein vielleicht macht ja einer mit 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Juli 2014)

Ich mach mal mit 

Das obligatorische E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2014)

...und das "r"..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

Beides dabei 

_ _ _ _ e r


----------



## deepthroatx (20 Juli 2014)

Ist ein I dabei?


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

kein I dabei


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Ein *M* wie ich *M*ach *M*al *M*it! 

Hallo Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo !!! auch kein M


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Ein* N *wie *N*icht *N*ormal!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

Das N ist dabei 

_ _ n _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Ein *L* wie *L*äuft doch.


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

Nein läuft noch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Ein *K* wie *K*ann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

kann sein auch nicht 

Bist aus der Übung was


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Dann eben das *T* wie* T*u mal rein.


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

kann ich nicht reintun  kein T dabei


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Dann ein *G *wie *G*eht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

Aber sicher doch 

_ _ n g e r


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Dann noch das *H* wie *H*au mal rein.


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

Ja beeil dich mal das habe ich jetzt wirklich 

H _ n g e r


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juli 2014)

Lass morgen irgend jemanden lösen. Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett. 

Gute Nacht!

.....und ach ja, Guten Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2014)

n8t Hehnii und H u n g e r ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Hey Robe dann mal ein E


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Hallo Rolli, natürlich nicht


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Wie immer  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Ein A vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Nein, kein A


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

was ist mit einem H


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Auch kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Ein i wie Igel aber


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Auch nicht, tut mir Leid


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Aber das W ist dabei


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Nein, *W*urst ist falsch


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Man nee  aber das T


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Na endlich 

_ _ _ s t


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Na klar 

_ _ r s t


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

das u bestimmt auch


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Nabend die Herren! 

Ich nehme ein* W* wie *W*ahrhaft göttlicher Löser.


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

nAbend Hehnii 

_ u r s t

W war schon, ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Hallo Hehnii  ich nehme noch ein D wie Durst


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Dann kann nur das* D* noch hinhauen. 

Hab ich heute auch ganz doll.


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

D u r s t ist korrekt :thumbup:

Rolli, Du darfst


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Endlich mal :WOW:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

aber klar 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Das ist aber nett 

Ein A dann


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

auch 

_ _ a _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ein *R*obe*R*olli bitte!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Natürlich kein R


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Dann der *H*ehnii!


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein S vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

der Hehnii geht immer 

_ _ a _ h e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Der Robe hat es fast 

S _ a _ h e _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ein *M *wie *M*eisterrater!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Kein M Meisterrater


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

aber ein i 

S _ a _ h e _ _ i


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ein *G* wie ist ja schon *G*ut!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

G ist dabei 

S _ a g h e _ _ i


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein P wie Pizza bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ein doppel *T *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Habt ihr euch abgesprochen  S p a g h e t t i :thumbup:

Hehnii bist dran


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Juchhu :WOW: ...ich bin dran. Das erste mal in diesem Jahr! 

Hier mein kurzes Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Geniess es  dann mal ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Und ein E


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

R ist dabei

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ r _ _


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

E ist dabei

_ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ e r _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

S ist dabei

s _ _ _ _ _ e r s _ _ _ e r _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Dann mach mal den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Dann mal den *H*ehnii bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

*H*ehnii ist dabei, aber nur einer 

S _ h _ _ _ e r s _ _ _ e r _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Dann mal das C


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein C vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

C ist dabei

S c h _ _ _ e r s _ _ _ e r _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Ein T wie Torte


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Und W wie Wurst


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

*T* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

*W* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

*A* ist dabei

S c h _ a _ e r s _ _ _ e r _ _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

N ist dabei

S c h _ a _ e r s _ n _ e r _ n


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

*P* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

gut machen wie Ernst  ein Ä bitte


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein Ä bitte


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ä ist dabei

S c h _ a _ e r s ä n _ e r _ n


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Zwei G wie gut


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

G ist dabei

S c h _ a g e r s ä n g e r _ n


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Und ein L wie ich bin heute etwas *l*angsam


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

L ist dabei

S c h l a g e r s ä n g e r _ n


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Oh bin ich mit meinem i zu spät


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

I ist dabei und Du hast gelöst!

*S c h l a g e r s ä n g e r i n*


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ja Rolli, ein kleines wenig zu spät. 

Wollt Ihr noch?


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Eins geht immer noch


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Dankeschön für die Rücksicht Rolli 

Ne, ich habe für heute genug 

Wünsch' Euch eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ok, auf eins noch Robe. Dann bin ich weg.


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Ok, bin ich gleich weg.  

Gute Nacht Euch!


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juli 2014)

Tut mir Leid, mein Timing heute läßt zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2014)

Na gut dann n8t euch


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo Rolli...
mal auf einen Kurzen ??

*--r--*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo Marco eins geht  ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

...neee


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Ein K wie kurz


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

....................


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Komisch  ein S


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

...wo bist Du hier....in einem ...:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Ein F wie Film


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

...ohoooooooooooo:WOW:

*F-r--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

*OOOO*hhhhh


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

...jaja, wieder zu viel verraten...



*For--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Ein U und vergesse die D..... nicht


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Foru-*

...die d knalle ich gleich rein


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Gut dann noch das M


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

:WOW::WOW:*...Klasse dieser Mann !!!:thumbup::thumbup:*

*Forum*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Noch eins  Marco


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

Die Losung : *JA !!*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Gut also weiter 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

...ein "m" ...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

nein kein m


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

*A*...............


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

ja aber ein kleines 

_ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> ja aber ein kleines
> 
> _ _ a _ _



...aber auch genau in der Mitte

das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

auch kein r


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

...aber das "t" müsste passen :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

auch kein T kleiner Tipp macht man nicht gerne nur unter .....


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

...das "s" muss passen :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

nöööö versuche es mal mit dem ABC von hinten


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

:thx:...ein "z" ...Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Ja jetzt aber 

Z_ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

juti, ick löse

*Zwang*

Gute Nacht Rolli :thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

Richtig :thumbup:

n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2014)

*- - - - - - *?


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2014)

...no, kein e dabei...

*------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2014)

aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2014)

...nee, ist noch nicht Donnerstag

*- - - - - - *


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

:thumbup:

*----a-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*----ag*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

...immer schön von hinten ...lol..

*---tag*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Gut von vorne  ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*M--tag*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhooooooooo*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

*...AAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAA !!!*
:thumbup::thumbup:

*Mo-tag*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Dann natürlich noch das N :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

:WOW:*...Tooooorrrrrr !!!*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Nabend Männers! 

Ich nehme mal ein *A *wie* A*nfangsbuchstabe.


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Hallo Hehnii aber klar 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Dann noch das* T *wie *T*oll.


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Natürlich kein T


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

..das M ..bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Dann das *N *wie wehe *N*icht!


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

kein M kein N


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

...das "r" ...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Dann ein* R* wie das gibt Ä*R*ger.


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

auch kein R


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

...das "n"......Bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

...ein ganz kleines s.....bitte:WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Ein *F* wie ich bin* F*assungslos.


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

S ist dabei F nicht 

_ a _ s _


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Ein* G *wie *G*anz schön *G*eheuerlich. :angry:


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Kein G versuch mal die leichten Buchstaben


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

...das "t" wie Terror ...Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

jetzt aber ein* B*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Beides nicht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

..das "u"...bitte:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Das* K* wie *K*ann doch nicht sein. :angry:


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Aber sicher doch 

_ a u s _


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

kein K


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Ein* E* wie *E*infach!


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Klar doch 

_ a u s e


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Jetzt ein* L* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

nee Lause haben wir nicht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

..Jungejungejunge...das "P" passt garantiert nicht, oder:angry:


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Jawohl die PAUSE :thumbup: die mach ich jetzt auch


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Hast Du Dir auch verdient nach der Leistung.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

Alles klar "Rolli"...bis demnächst:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

*---- -----*


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

Ohh, geht es noch weiter?

Dann nehme ich ein *N*.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup:

*---- N----*


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2014)

Ein E wie Emil bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup:

*---e N----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2014)

ist *u*nter *U*mständen ein *U* dabei?


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Ich nehme ein *G* wie *G*eht immer!


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Gu-e N----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Bitte ein T :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Gute N---t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup:

*Gute Na--t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

bitte ein C


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Gute Nac-t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

und noch das H aber schlafen gehe ich noch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2014)

...na bitte :WOW::WOW:

*Gute Nacht*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Da will einer spielen 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Nabend Männers! 

Ich nehme mal ein* N.*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Hallo ihr beiden  ist auch beides dabei 

_ _ n _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Na dann knall gleich noch mal das *T *rein.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Daneben kein T


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Geht das schon wieder los. 

Dann eben ein *A.*


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein A vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Oh Treffer 

_ _ n _ e _ _ a _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Dann noch das *G *wie *G*eht doch!


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Und ein R


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Das R ja 

_ _ n _ e r _ a r


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Dann halt das *S.*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Kein S :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein B?


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Der Robe ist auf der richtigen Spur 

_ _ n _ e r b a r


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein* K *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Natürlich kein K


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Jetzt aber das *U.*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Das ja 

_ u n _ e r b a r


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Das *V* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Aber sicher doch 

_ u n d e r b a r


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

aber kein V


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ich opfere mich und nehme das W


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein *F* etwa?


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für Dein Opfer Robe!

Merkt man das ich gerade nicht lösen wollte?


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Kein F der Hehnii muss noch lernen


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Und Winner ist die Robe "W u n d e r b a r"


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Merkt man das ich gerade nicht lösen wollte?




Das kann ja jeder behaupten


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Lösen will der Hehnii sowieso nie


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Doch jetzt! 

Ein *A *bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Natürlich kein E dabei


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Aber ein A :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

War klar dann mal das S


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

...und ein* T *bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

S ja, T nein:

_ _ _ _ _ a _ s _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

mach mal den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Kein N, aber der *H*ehnii geht 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ s _ h


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

dann das *M* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

dann mal das C


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Kein M, aber C:

_ _ _ _ _ a _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

was ist mit dem *R*olli


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Dann da *U.*


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Perfekt :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ r a u s c h


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Das doppel *L *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

L gibt es nur einmal

_ _ l _ r a u s c h


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

J*o*:

_ o l _ r a u s c h


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

ein *D* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

ein V wie Volt


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Bitteschön:

_ o l d r a u s c h


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

ein* Z* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Nein, kein *V*ollrausch


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein W vielleicht soviel zu Hehnii will nicht lösen


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Kein Z, Hehnii will wieder nicht lösen


----------



## Hehnii (4 Aug. 2014)

Ich kann nicht lösen, weil ich mich jetzt verabschiede und Ihr bestimmt noch weiter spielen wollt. 
Gute Nacht Ihr beiden.


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Woldrausch, interessantes Wort, aber falsch


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Na gut Gute Nacht Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht lösen, weil ich mich jetzt verabschiede und Ihr bestimmt noch weiter spielen wollt.
> Gute Nacht Ihr beiden.



Kein Problem.

Gute Nacht Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

und ich sage dann mal G wie Gold


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

G o l d r a u s c h ist richtig :thumbup:

Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Eins geht noch ok ?


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Ist aber nicht leicht 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Egal. Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Anders wie bei dir ist das E dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ja, aber immer nur 1x 

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Reicht doch  dafür das A auch  einmal 

_ a _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ein U vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

leider kein u


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Aber ein O, oder?


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

No O


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Ogott 

Ein i dann


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

nein auch kein i


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2014)

Das wird schwierig 

Ein B!


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Kein B noch eins dann gibt es einen Tipp


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2014)

Ein P ?


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

auch kein P das u war schon mach mal Punkte drüber


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2014)

O.K. 

Ein Ü bitte!


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

Ist dabei :WOW:

_ a _ _ ü _ e


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2014)

Versuchen wir mal den *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

Klar der Rolli geht immer 

_ a _ _ ü r e


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2014)

Ein K bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

aber sicher 

_ a _ k ü r e


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2014)

Ich nehm' dann mal ein L


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

Jetzt hast du es  was ein ü ausmacht 

_ a l k ü r e


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2014)

Ja stimmt, ohne Deinen Tipp hätte ich wahrscheinlich die halbe Nacht herumgeraten 

Dann noch das W


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

War auch nicht leicht die "W a l k ü r e"


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

Sage jetzt aber mal für heute n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2014)

Wollte ich auch sagen 

n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Mal ein neues kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rolli! 

Spielst Du immer ganz alleine? 

Ich mach mal mit und nehme ein *A* wie *A*nfang.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Hallo Rolli!
> 
> Spielst Du immer ganz alleine?



Wenn keiner da ist  Hey Hehnii

Kein A


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

dann eben ein* T* wie *T*oll


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ t t _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Das ging ja fix. 

Ich kann doch jetzt nicht schon lösen. 

Ich nehme mal zwei *Ö.*


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

nöööööööööööööö


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Macht richtig Spaß. 

Einmal noch! Ich nehme ein* i*


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

kannst meinetwegen noch das ganze ABC durchgehen 

kein i


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich kann ja auch noch eins reinstellen. 

Ich nehme dann mal das *O* wie *O*ffensichtlich bin ich heute ein starker Rater.


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Hi 

Ich nehme mal 2 *O*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Robe! 

Zu spät!!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Hey Robe aber Hehnii war diesmal schneller hat ja auch lange rumgeraten 

"O t t o" Hehnii dann mach mal


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

So, jetzt werdet Ihr verzweifeln.  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich hab' heute Zeit 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Habt Ihr ja Glück. Sind sogar zwei *E* dabei. 

Das waren jetzt Eure letzten Buchstaben.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

und wo sitzen die E's


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ach so, da war ja noch was.  

_ _ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Der Hehnii verlernt nochmal alles 

Ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Seid Ihr Zwillinge? 

Jetzt geht es los! 

*A* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

*S* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich nehm auch ein S


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Auch Dein *S* ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal den *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

*H* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Dann den *R*olli


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

R ist dabei.

_ r _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _

Der Rolli? Der vergisst heute immer die Danke (schon 2x)!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

*Guten Abend zusammen !!*

...das "i"passt......:thx:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Klar  dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Marco dräng dich nicht vor


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Marco! 

Habt Ihr aber Glück das wieder zwei i dabei sind.


_ r i _ _ e _ e _ _ i


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hallo Marco dräng dich nicht vor



SORRY... das "n" ...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

N ist dabei.

_ r i _ _ e n e _ _ i


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

T ist auch dabei.

_ r i _ _ e n e t _ i


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

nAbend Marco 

Ein U bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

U ist auch dabei.

_ r i _ _ e n e t u i


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein *M*arco


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

..das "g"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

*M* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

*G* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein B :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

B ist dabei.

B r i _ _ e n e t u i


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

2x L bittebitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Der Robe hat es! :thumbup:

B r i l l e n e t u i ist richtig. 

Du bist!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Na gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Den* H*ehnii bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Beides dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ e _ _ _ h _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

und das "i"..........:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

dann ist das *S* auch dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

ein S bestimmt


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Leider kein i, aber 1x S

_ _ s e _ _ _ h _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

dann auch das *L*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

aber das "c" passt


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Kein L, kein C


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

i ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

und ein *G* ?


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

ein "H" wie Hose ...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Kein G, kein B und H war schon 

_ _ s e _ _ _ h _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Die Robe muss erstmal sortieren


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

ein *M* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

..."x",,,mal Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Kein T und kein M


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

X auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Auch kein O


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...das "P" ...bitte:angry:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

jetzt das *U*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Tut mir Leid, auch kein P


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein G


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Und kein U


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Jetzt mach aber mal einen Buchstaben rein!!!

ein *W* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Das G ist immernoch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich mach auch kein W rein


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein F wie Franz


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ist das auch ein Wort? 

ein *K* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...schreib doch mal das Wort noch mal hin...zum Überblick :thumbup::thumbup:

,,,,,,,das "a" ..Bitte:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

*A*...................


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

_ a s e _ f a h _ _ a _ 

K ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ahh, ein* X* bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

das "r" hatten wir schon , ODER ???


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein D bitte. :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Kein X, kein L


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

_ a s e _ f a h r r a d


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

aber ein *N* muss doch dabei sein :angry:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

N ist sogar 2x dabei 

N a s e n f a h r r a d

Du bist Hehnii :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Na gut, noch ein Kurzes: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

bitte das E wieder


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> N ist sogar 2x dabei
> 
> N a s e n f a h r r a d
> 
> Du bist Hehnii :thumbup:


NASENFAHRRAD....darauf kommt kein normalere Mensch

*...lol*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

E ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

..das "n"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein A bitte!


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

alles dabei.

_ r _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

bei dem Wort passt garantiert auch das "i" :thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

S ist dabei.

_ r _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

D ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...das "t"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal den *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

T ist dabei.

T r _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ _ a t _


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

H ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...das "u"...Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein Z vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

O ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Z ist dabei.

T r _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ _ a t z


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein M aber


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

M ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Und ein L


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

L ist dabei.

T r _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ l a t z


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein Ä vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

*Ä* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...das "f"...Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

F ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

aber ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

das "k"...Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

P ist dabei.

T r _ p p e n _ _ _ n _ s p l a t z


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

K ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein U wie ist das leicht :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Oh, jetzt aber

U ist dabei.

T r u p p e n _ _ u n _ s p l a t z


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

G ist dabei.

T r u p p e n _ _ u n g s p l a t z


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein Ü bitte :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...das b..bb...bbb...b..Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein B bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ü ist dabei.

T r u p p e n ü _ u n g s p l a t z


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Marco hat es! :thumbup:

T r u p p e n ü b u n g s p l a t z :WOW:

Du bist!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...im Moment sehr beliebt :thumbup:

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Das E wieder mal


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

No !!!!!!!


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Und ein A


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

ein *R*obe*R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Dann ein S


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

..Au, die Profis hauen zu :thumbup::thumbup:

*-r----ar--*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

ein *T* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein S



...kein "s" dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein H wie Hehnii


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> ein *T* bitte



...Jep !!!

*-r----art-*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich nehme mal ein N


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein *N* wie *N*atürlich dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Nein, die Herren...nix dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein* D *wie *D*urchstarter.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein Y bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Denkt mal an einen Garten ...und ne schöne Wurst :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Willst wohl fertig werden? 

ein i bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein Y bitte




AAAAHAAAAAAAA...
*-r-----rty*


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Hurra haben die 9.000 :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Willst wohl fertig werden?
> 
> ein i bitte



:thumbup::thumbup:
*-ri----rty*


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein P wie Party


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Dann schnell noch 2 L


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Das A war schon Marco


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Das doppel L bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Grillparty*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein* D* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Marco bist zu schnell das G fehlt noch


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Wer hatte denn jetzt das *G* genommen? 

Ich sehe gar nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Und wer hat jetzt gelöst?


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Marco bist zu schnell das G fehlt noch



Der will schnell ins Bett Rolli.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich mit dem G  oder Einwände


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Marco bist zu schnell das G fehlt noch


..ist klar...Rolli...mach mal noch einen !!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich mit dem G  oder Einwände



Keine Einwände


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich mit dem G  oder Einwände



mach ma


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Gut noch ein kleines 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli....DEUTSCHLAND WARTET ...Lol:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut noch ein kleines
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



wieder sooooooooo lang ....das "a"...Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

ein *N *bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

dafür ist das A dabei 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich nehme mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

das N auch 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

und das "s" passt :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

ein *T *bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

das E erst recht 

_ e _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

dann ist auch ein* L* drin


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

T und S auch

_ e _ t _ a _ _ e s t _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...wo ein "e" ist...ist das "i" nicht weit


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

L auch ihr seit gut 

_ e _ t _ a l _ e s t _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

i auch

_ e _ t _ a l _ e s t i _ n


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Der *R*olli ist natürlich dabei


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

ein *U* bitte?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...hinten das kleine "o" ..Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ein *P* wie *P*ack rein den Buchstaben.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

U und O nein R ja 

_ e _ t r a l _ e s t _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

War das i nicht schon drin???


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

auch kein P


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Dann halt das* B*.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Das i ja das B nicht 

_ e n t r a l _ e s t i _ n


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...das "Z" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

ein *G G*eht immer


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Klar doch 

Z e n t r a l _ e s t i _ n


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...das kleine "o" schreit


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Das G geht 

Z e n t r a l g e s t i _ n


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Nooooooooooooooooo *o* :d


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Dann noch das X bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich kann nicht lösen weil ich ins Bett will.


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

auch kein X


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Einer kann lösen und dann später weiter hauptsache das Spiel ist frei


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht lösen weil ich ins Bett will.



Ich will auch ins Bett


----------



## Hehnii (7 Aug. 2014)

Ich wünsche Euch eine Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Wünsche dir auch eine Gute Nacht Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Und die Lösung ist "Z e n t r a l g e s t i r n"


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Na gut 

*Zentralgestirn* ist wohl das Wort


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

Haste gerade abgelesen  

n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Haste gerade abgelesen
> 
> n8t Robe



Stimmt 

Ich wünsch' Euch auch eine n8t


----------



## Robe22 (13 Aug. 2014)

Auf ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2014)

Hab ich glatt übersehen ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2014)

...das "r"...Bite


----------



## Hehnii (14 Aug. 2014)

Ein *S* wie wo ist der *S*pielführer?


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2014)

dann wünsche ich mir ein *T* (für mein *T*-Shirt)


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2014)

...und das "a" passt auch :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2014)

ich *n*ehme das *N*, wie *n*a da habe*n* sich scho*n* ei*n*ige Buchstabe*n* a*n*gesammelt


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2014)

mache ich auch noch das M dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2014)

und das *B*, wie *b*ald ha*b*en wir alle *B*uchsta*b*en durch  .snoopy1


----------



## Hehnii (14 Aug. 2014)

Dann nehme ich noch ein *P* wie *P*asst doch rein!


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hab ich glatt übersehen ein E bitte



Da haben wir uns ja perfekt verfehlt 

E ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2014)

Jetzt muß ich erst mal sortieren 



M _ t t _ _ _ _

Alle anderen genannten Buchstaben sind nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2014)

ich bin sicher, dass da ein *C* dabei ist


----------



## Hehnii (15 Aug. 2014)

Ein *G* wie *G*ut das Du da warst.


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2014)

und ein *H* wie *H*ölle :devil:


----------



## Hehnii (15 Aug. 2014)

.....und noch ein *U* wie das muss *U*nbedingt rein!


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2014)

ich nehme lieber das *O* von L*O*L lol9


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2014)

Ich nehme mal ein i wie Igel


----------



## Hehnii (15 Aug. 2014)

Das* F* wie jetzt *F*eierabend ist doch bestimmt dabei. :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2014)

ein *Y* hatten wir schon lange nicht     :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (16 Aug. 2014)

Das *J *wie *J*unge, *J*unge wo bleibt er denn???


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2014)

*X* wie - es tut sich ni*xxx* kopf99


----------



## Hehnii (16 Aug. 2014)

Ein *K* wie *K*ommt er nun heute noch???


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Ihr seid ja ganz schön langsam mit dem Lösen 

M i t t _ o c h


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Robe dann nehme ich mal das W


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Stimmt 

M i t t w o c h

Hat aber lange gedauert


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

Bist ja nie da  noch eins ?


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Ja, eins geht noch


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

OK ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Das wird zwar nicht dabei sein, aber ich nehm' ein E


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

Hast Recht kein E


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Na dann ein A


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

Klar 

_ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

auch 

_ _ _ _ t a _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Ja gut, irgendein Tag wird es wohl sein 

Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

Gut erkannt 

_ _ _ _ t a g


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Der Samstag kann es ja nicht mehr sein, aber es gibt ja noch andere Tage 

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

Gut erkannt 

_ _ n n t a g


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Ich habe eine Ahnung 

Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2014)

Glaube ich dir 

_ o n n t a g


----------



## Robe22 (17 Aug. 2014)

Jetzt ist *S*onntag


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2014)

Richtig :thumbup: sehr gut


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2014)

Sage dann mal n8t bis demnächst


----------



## Robe22 (17 Aug. 2014)

Gute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein Begriff aus dem Fussballsport:thumbup:

*T--j----*:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

sage ich doch glatt mal *O*hh

Hey Marco


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rolli !!!

*Toooor !!!*

*To-j----*:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

dann mal das R :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...knapp...aber es geht :thumbup:

*Torj----*:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

mach jetzt hinten weiter  bitte ein L


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...Abseits !!!! ..aber haben wir nicht gesehen 

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Torj---l*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Gut dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...endlich kommt das berühmte "e":WOW:

*Torj--el*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Habe mich auch lange gefragt ob es richtig ist  ein B bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

und vergesse die :thx: nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

...nu knall dit "u" och noch rin ......wie "-uisburg"

*Torj?bel*:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Gut dann knall erstmal das U rein


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Noch ein kleines bis zum Fussball


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

*D*...wie Danke !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Ganz schwer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...ein "g" ...Bitte.....


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

nein kein G wer spielt den heute 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein E geht bei Dir immer


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Robe stimmt geht 

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Hallo, dann mal den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Das R auch 

_ e _ e r _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...ein "v" ....Vize...:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein V bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Ja einmal 

_ e v e r _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

..."L" wie Leverkusen


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Und ein K


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Jawohl "Leverkusen" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Tut mir leid Robe Marco hat gelöst


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup:
*--------*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Wie immer das E


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Upps 

Dann mal wieder ein E


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...ja !!!

*------e-*

...übrigens 1:0 Leverkusen !!!!


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

gesehe*n*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

"n" ist richtig

*--n---e-*

1:1:angry::angry:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

*A*usgleich vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

2 : 1:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:

...kein "a" dabei !!!


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

nee 2:1 

ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup:

*--ns--e-*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

eine *R*obe bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Neee ............


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

*-ins-ie-*...gerade LIVE


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein P bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

und 2:2 da sage ich mal da H


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Hinspiel*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Du irrst Marco das L hat noch keiner gesagt


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Robe darf noch mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

und 2:3 :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Hmh, vielleicht *L*everkusen gewinnt doch


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Robe darf noch mal


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...und zweimal das "a"... Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ne, nur 1x A, dafür 2x E 

_ _ _ e _ _ a _ e _


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

aber 2x das N


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...das "r"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

War wohl doch zu einfach 

_ _ _ e n _ a _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Leider kein r


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Jo  ein H bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

..das "s"... Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Kein S, aber ein H 

_ _ _ e n h a _ e n


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

*G*ut machen wir hinten zu


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...und das große "K" ...und wir haben einen Verlierer


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

K _ _ e n h a g e n


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

dann mal den *P*aul


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

o... wie Ohooooooooo:WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

K o p e n h a g e n ist richtig :thumbup:

Marco, Du darfst


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...einen ganz Kurzen noch...

*------*...ohohoho


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Nochmals das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:
*-----e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Diesmal nehm' ich ein A


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...das "a" ist der Knaller:WOW:

*---a-e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...no !!!


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein L vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

*---ale*:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Dann nehme ich doch mal ein C


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein grosses F


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

:rolleyes...kein c
aaaaaaaaaber F

*F--ale*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Achso 

Ein kleines n bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

könnte ein i wie Igel sein


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*F-nale*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Finale*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Noch eins Jungs ?


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ich denke mal, ein kurzes geht noch


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Kleiner Tipp bleiben beim Fussball 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

F wie Fussball


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Das war kurz :thumbup: Klasse


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Nee oder


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Dann mach ich noch ein anderes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ich versuch es mal mit einem E


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Klar dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Magere Ausbeute 

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

auch mager 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Na super 

Ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Kein M denk an Fussball


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Der *R*olli geht immer


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ r _ e _ _ _ _ a _

viele Tore


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ein O vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2014)

Wir langsam warm 

_ o r _ e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2014)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

Na endlich 

T o r _ e _ t _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2014)

"Na endlich" ist gut, ich hab keine Ahnung 

Ein S


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

Kommst es immer näher 

T o r _ e s t _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2014)

Ja gut, es sind *v*iele Tore gefallen


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

Genau 

T o r _ e s t _ v a _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2014)

Mehr Tore für *L*everkusen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

AHA der Knoten ist geplatzt 

T o r _ e s t _ v a l


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

Klar doch 

T o r _ e s t i v a l


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2014)

Dann noch das F


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

Klar ist das "T o r f e s t i v a l" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

Sage dann mal n8t Robe 

Bis dann


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2014)

:thx:schön  

Dir auch eine n8t


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ :jumping:


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Huhu *R*obe :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Huhu *R*olli 

_ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ausnahmsweise mal dabei 

_ r e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Oh wie kommts ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Das wird eine schnelle Runde 

_ r e i _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Meins*t*e


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ja 

_ r e i t _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

was ist den mit dem A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Bis jetzt jeder Versuch ein Treffer :thumbup:

_ r e i t a _


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Ich überlege noch aber das G könnte passen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...nabend in die Runde 

...das "F" ,,,Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Guten Abend Marco, gutes Timing :thumbup:

F r e i t a g

Du bist


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Das ist schon mehr wie frech :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist schon mehr wie frech :angry:


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Ich rate mir die Rübe heiss und der löst :devil:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...dafür was ganz kleines leichtes:

*---*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

*T*or :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...neeeee...was kleines


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> ich rate mir die rübe heiss und der löst :d:devil:



:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ein d bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Erstmal hallo Berliner und Robe werde es überleben 

Dann mal ein U


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...neeee, jaaanz kleeeen


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

*A*tom hat aber 4 Buchstaben


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ein E?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...neeeee, ganz klein, kann aber ziemlich jucken


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Ein F


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...ahaaaaaa:thumbup:

*F--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

der Flo*h* hat aber auch 4 Buchstaben


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> der Flo*h* hat aber auch 4 Buchstaben



Stimmt 

Trotzdem mal ein L


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...ach du schei.....*Sorry*

...jetzt weiss ich, warum sich mein Deutschlehrer das Leben genommen hat 

Rolli ist dran !!!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Versuch ich mal das Wort richtig hinzubekommen 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Klar bei mir immer 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...das "n"...Bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ein i vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Das N ja das i nicht 

_ a _ e _ n


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Der *R*olli sollte gehen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...dit "o" passt :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

das R ja das O nein 

_ a _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

das "b"...wie Bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Klar doch 

B a _ e r n


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ein U vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...haben heute auch gewonnen...nur ein Tipp:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...haben heute auch gewonnen...nur ein Tipp:thumbup::thumbup:



Achso, die "Dusel-Bayern"


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Man Jungs lasst die Spielereien und löst


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Mache heute auch nicht mehr lange


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Das seltene Y


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...jo, denke ich auch ...lol:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Klar die "B a y e r n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Aug. 2014)

Ich würde sagen, das reicht mal für heute 

Euch eine n8t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

:thx:..."Robe"..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2014)

Sage euch auch eine n8t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

..Nacht "Rolli" ...bis demnächst:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...ein ganz schneller !!
E---e--er:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Hey Marco ein schnelles i


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Ei---e--er ............mehr verate ich nicht:thumbup::eek´´


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...no !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Leute - ich nehme ein *S* wie *s*chnell


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Hey schiwi :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hi Rolli und Marco


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hallo "schiwi"

...jetzt kommt der...
*Ei-r-e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

ich *n*ehme das *N*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute - ich nehme ein *S* wie *s*chnell



...ohne "s,,,


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...neee

updait !!!

*Eierbe--er*:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

dann bitte ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

ein K vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Nabend Männers!  

Darf man noch mitspielen? 

Ich nehme ein* D.*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Hehnii


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

*Eierbec(k)er*:WOW::WOW::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Hey Hehnii dann lös mal


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Nabend Männers!
> 
> Darf man noch mitspielen?
> 
> Ich nehme ein* D.*


Hallo "Meister"...


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann nehme ich ein *Z.*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ist doch jetzt nicht dein Ernst Marco


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Na gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:...Rolli !!

....das berühmre "e",,, Bitte !!


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Hast Du jetzt gelöst Rolli? 

Na gut, nehme ich ein *A *wie *A*nfang.


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Gut liefere ich das H nach 

also ans neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

A ist dabei 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

kein "E" ? - dann muß ein *I* drr*i*n sen


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein *B *bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...und das r:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Kein B kein E aber das i 

_ a _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

auch kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

dann ist sicher auch ein *U* dabei


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

ein *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

kein u kein t


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...und das "n"...Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

Vielleicht dann das von dir bereits angebotene *H* ?


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Beides 

_ a h n _ i n n


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

das *W * wie Wurst


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein *S* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Erst das W dann das S also Hehnii bist dran 

W a h n s i n n


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2014)

ich verabschiede mich und wünsch euch noch viel Spaß


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Nacht schiwi!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

n8t schiwi bis dann


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Hat der Rest noch Lust auf ein Kurzes?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...hau mal rin !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Klar mach hin


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Na gut, weil Ihr es seid. 

Hier mein "Kurzes": 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

*K*urz hehe


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...manoman.....mindestens 3x das "e"...Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Kein K, 1xE

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...das R:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Das *R* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

und mal das S


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

nur ein S

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Das *R* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


..das ist hart:angry:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...das "z"...Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Tja, so ist er!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal das A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Das *Z* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

nur ein A

_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

und das B


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

nur ein B

_ _ _ b a _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

dann mach mal den *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

*H* ist natürlich nicht dabei! 

Ist der Marco eingeschlafen oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Vielleicht ist Berlin wieder eingeschlossen 

Dann mal ein D


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

*D* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

dann mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...ick war gerade mal was holen!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
...das "s" passt übrigens immer :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

*S* war doch schon!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Berlin wieder eingeschlossen
> 
> Dann mal ein D



...der war sehr gut !!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein G


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Oh, da war ja noch einer dazwischen.

nur ein F

F _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

*G* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

....ein "o" wie "o"


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

O ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ihr wollt wohl heute nicht?


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...und das "u" passt:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii wo ist da B geblieben


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

*I* ist dabei! :thumbup:

F _ _ b a _ _ _ i _ _ s _ i e _


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

U ist dabei! :thumbup:

F u _ b a _ _ _ i _ _ s _ i e _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...macht doch die Wörter nicht so lang !!!!
...soll schnell gehen, und jeder ist mal dran !!:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Rolli hat es glaube ich langsam. 

Ja Marco, aber war doch lustig mit dem "Kurzen", oder nicht? 

P ist dabei! :thumbup:

F u _ b a _ _ _ i p p s p i e _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

und vorne gehören zwei s rein und s war schon


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...na , knall mal ein paar "l" rein...ich schätze mal drei:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

na gut dann das ß


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

L ist dabei! 

F u _ b a l l _ i p p s p i e l


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

ß ist dabei! 

F u ß b a l l _ i p p s p i e l


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...ick habe hier noch ein "t" gefunden..........könnte passen:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Marco hat es. :thumbup:



*F u ß b a l l t i p p s p i e l * :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann mach mal noch ein schnelles


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...und jetzt noch einen ganz kurzen.....


*----*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein* T *bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...nix da,die Herren


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann ein *R* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

ein Z bestimmt


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Dann ein *R* bitte.



...aha ein Fachmann:thumbup::thumbup:

*-r--*


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ich nehme dann doch mal das ß.


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Fachmann lol3 dann kann ich auch ß sagen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...hinten oder vorne 

...ernsthaft ....es passt nicht !!!


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann eben ein *K.*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...no:angry:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal das R :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...Guten Morgen "Rolli" !!!!!!!!...haben wir schon

*-r--*


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein *H* vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...nein, der Duden sagt Nein


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

*N*abend Marco


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

ein *M* dann eben


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...alles *F*achleute hier:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

ein* D* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> ein* D* bitte


...das "F" ist :thumbup:richtig


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

und wo kommt das F hin


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Hatten wir schon das S?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon das S?



ja, vor einer Stunde


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> und wo kommt das F hin




...Google fragen !!!!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Sind jetzt hier alle *B*ekloppt


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

dann nehme ich ein *L*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

*-r--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ja wo ist das F und weiter


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Biste Besoffen oder was ist doch was fürn Arsch


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

...alles durcheinander heute, Sorry !!! Ebay und so :angry:

*Fr--*


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ist das* B *drin?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ist das* B *drin?



...nein................


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein O vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

ein H vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...macht mal weiter so !!! lol


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Das dauert ja länger als mein "Kurzes". 

ein ü bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Keine Ahnung ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...lasst Euch Zeit, habe gegen 4.30 Uhr Feierabend :thumbup::thumbup:

*Fr--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

ne, ich bin gleich weg

ein ä


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Fr-u*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> ne, ich bin gleich weg
> 
> ein ä




*Frau*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Hat ja jetzt auch lange gedauert


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2014)

Ich hatte ein Ä und kein A. 

Ich bin weg! Gute Nacht Euch beiden!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

Sage euch dann mal n8t bis demnächst


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2014)

Dann gebe ich noch das A nach das es stimmt


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2014)

...und jetzt mal was ...richtiges:thumbup:

B------- -------d


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2014)

Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Borussia Dortmund*:WOW:


----------



## Gangbanger (3 Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht das "e"


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Hier mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Gangbanger schrieb:


> Vielleicht das "e"



Dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Kannste Gedanken lesen wollte ich auch gerade  Hey Robe dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Ne Rolli, das E ist schon besetzt


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Das zählte nicht  ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Dabei 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht auch ein S


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ s e _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

auch ein A


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Das gibt wohl einen Durchmarsch 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ a _ s e _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

nene  ein N


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Dochdoch 

_ _ n _ e r _ _ a _ s e n _


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Bestimmt auch ein D


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Mit dem *d*och*d*och hab' ich wohl einen Tip gegeben 

_ _ n d e r _ _ a _ s e n d


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Hab null Ahnung  ein L


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Kein L. 

Aber das mit der null Ahnung nehme ich Dir nicht ab


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Doch jetzt nach langer Überlegung  ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

h _ n d e r _ _ a _ s e n d


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das U


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Kriegst Du 

h u n d e r _ _ a u s e n d


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

und 2x das T :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

So ist es 

h u n d e r t t a u s e n d :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Was, nur 1x dabei? Frechheit 

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

das A auch 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Na super, auch nur 1x kopf99

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

bist gut auch 1x 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ s e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen 

Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

auch 1x 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ s e _ d


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Diese Wortendung kommt mir bekannt vor 

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

könnte bekannt sein 

_ _ _ _ _ a u s e _ d


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Guuut 

Ein N dann


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

sogar 2x 

_ _ n _ _ a u s e n d


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

2x F bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Jetzt aber 

F _ n f _ a u s e n d


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

'*t*ürlich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

sicher 

F _ n f t a u s e n d


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Ü noch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Natürlich "F ü n f t a u s e n d" haste ja bald


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Stimmt, jetzt wo Du's sagst 

Machen wir noch eins


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Klar eins geht noch


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Dann malein längeres Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Sehr lang  dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Ausnahmsweise dabei 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

gut *R*obe


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Kein *R*obe, übrigens auch kein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht ein S


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Nein, kein S


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

_ a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Könnte vorne ein D sein


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Stimmt 

D a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Dann bestimmt auch ein N


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Ja 

D a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

und dann noch das K


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

D a n k e schön, schnell gelöst :thumbup:

Ich denke mal, das soll's für heute gewesen sein 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2014)

Finde ich auch n8t Robe


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2014)

*T---b---*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2014)

Sage mal das o wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2014)

*Te--b---*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2014)

Bitte ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2014)

ich probier's mit einem *L*


----------



## Hehnii (12 Sep. 2014)

Ein *N *bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (12 Sep. 2014)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich probier's mit einem *L*



:thumbup::thumbup:

*Te--b-l-*


...kein m, kein n, kein r


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2014)

wie wär's mit einem *I* wie *I*gel?


----------



## Robe22 (14 Sep. 2014)

Und ein D bitte


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup:...sieht gut aus, die Herren 

*Te--bild*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2014)

wo ein*T* ist, ist oft auch ein zweites *T*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
...sehr gut !!!

*Te-tbild*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2014)

vielleicht noch das *S*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

...jep !! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Testbild*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

na dann bin wohl ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das E wie Emil


----------



## Hehnii (15 Sep. 2014)

.....und ein *S* bitte noch dazu.


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E wie Emil



aber Hallo - ein 4-fach-Treffer :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*_ e _ e _ _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> .....und ein *S* bitte noch dazu.



leider kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Gekonnt ist gekonnt  dann mal ein i Wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gekonnt ist gekonnt  dann mal ein i Wie Igel



immer geht's nicht - kein *I*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Gut dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann mal das R



jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher :thumbup:

*R e _ e _ _ e _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N vielleicht




ja 

*R e _ e n _ e _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein G wie Guss


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G wie Guss



ich glaube du hast beim Fenster hinausgesehen 

*R e g e n _ e _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Nein hier ist trocken  ein W bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein hier ist trocken  ein W bitte



nur noch ein kleiner Schri*tt* bis zur Lösung 

*R e g e n w e _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Genau das doppel TT


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Genau das doppel TT



ohne Hilfe hättest du das aber nicht erraten 

*R e g e n w e t t e r* :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ohne Hilfe hättest du das aber nicht erraten



Nee bestimmt Danke für deine Unterstützung 

Noch ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ich nehme ein gewagtes *E*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

wie immer dabei 

_ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ich hatte gehofft es ist ein kühles *Bier* 

geht sich aber nicht mehr aus

nehme trotzdem ein *I*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

um die Uhrzeit ke*i*n Bier ist ja gerade hell


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

dann nehm ich ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e l l


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

und ein *D*???


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

nein kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> nein kein D



dann muß ich härter werden und nehme ein hartes *T*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

dann doch ein weiches *B*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

auch nicht 

die Lösung hatte ich vorhin schon geschrieben


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ich hab das 2. L am Schluss übersehen - dann nehme ich das *H*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Jawohl ist "H e l l" 

So bin jetzt erstmal weg bis später


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ich muss auch weg, kann erst nachmittags wieder - mahlzeit47


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ich stell mal ein schönes Wort rein 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Gut das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

...und das "r"....drei bis viermal.........wenn es geht:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut das übliche E bitte



ist natürlich vorhanden

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Und ein A bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "r"....drei bis viermal.........wenn es geht:thumbup:



ist auch dabei (aber 3 x genügt)

*_ _ r _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Und ein A bitte



das ist ja fast ein Volltreffer

*A _ r a r _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mal das S



ich komm ja mit dem schreiben kaum nach

*A _ r a r _ _ _ _ s _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Und ein G wie *G*uten Abend zusammen


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Und ein G wie *G*uten Abend zusammen



auch guten abend an alle

*A g r a r _ _ _ _ s _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

*n*Abend Robe


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

..."t" wie tach "Robe"


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Und ein M bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> *n*Abend Robe



:thumbup:

*A g r a r _ _ n _ s _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..."t" wie tach "Robe"



:thumbup:

*A g r a r _ _ n - s t e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

ein i wie Igel bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Und ein M bitte



:thumbup:

*A g r a r m _ n _ s t e r _ _ m 
*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> ein i wie Igel bitte



:thumbup::thumbup:

*A g r a r m i n i s t e r i _ m*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Na gut, es sollte noch das U sein


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Da war die Robe mal wieder schneller


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Na gut, es sollte noch das U sein



:WOW: :thumbup: das war ja richtig stressig für mich

*A G A R M I N I S T E R I U M*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da war die Robe mal wieder schneller



Sooo ein Zufall 


Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ich versuchs mit einem *A*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Kein A, aber E 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

bitte wenn möglich ein Doppel - *S*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Nee, s gibt es nur einmal 

_ _ _ s _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



diesmal war ich schneller


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ich probiere ein *I*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein B vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Das B ist dabei :thumbup:

B _ _ s _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

ein *R* wie *R*obe hätte ich gerne


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein ü könnte passen


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *R* wie *R*obe hätte ich gerne



Kriegst Du 

B _ r s _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Kein Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

dann bitte noch ein *T*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

B _ r s t e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

dann mal den*O*tto


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Jaw*o*ll 

B o r s t e


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal wieder ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2014)

wünsche allen noch viel Spaß - ich möchte noch etwas fernsehen

aber ein *S* nehme ich noch

n8t


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Bis dann schiwi  ist kein E dabei


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

n8 schiwi 

Ich nehm' ein A


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Na, das ist ja mal wieder ein super Wort 

Ein O vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Ist es auch kein O


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Was soll das für ein Wort sein? :angry:

Dann mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

auch kein i 

warste bestimmt schon mal drin


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein U


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Er war schon mal lol3

_ u _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Woher willst Du das wissen? 

P bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Weil du gleich wusstest was ich meinte 

P u _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weil du gleich wusstest was ich meinte
> 
> P u _ _



Ne, ganz im Ernst, ich stand erst mal auf dem Schlauch 

Das ff noch


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

War ja auch nicht einfach die kurzen Wörter können gemein sein 

P u f f :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Machen wir noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Klar doch


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein Kurzes:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

kurz  dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Immerhin 1x dabei 

_ e r _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht ein S noch


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Nein, kein S


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Wie :angry: dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Oje, auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Doppel :angry::angry: dann mal das i


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Geht doch 

_ e r _ _ e _ i e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

und wie  ein B vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Ich würde sagen, voll in der Spur 

_ e r _ b e _ i e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

was ist mit einem H


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Nein, H ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Also weiter raten  ein N


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Das war ein entscheidener Schritt zur Lösung 

_ e r n b e _ i e n _ n _


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Wenn du meinst habe null Plan  ein F


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

So sieht null Plan aus 

F e r n b e _ i e n _ n _


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Gut geraten  ein G könnte sein


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

F e r n b e _ i e n _ n g


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Ich vermute mal, Du hast eine leise Ahnung 

F e r n b e d i e n _ n g


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

so ganz leise ein U


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Treffer und versenkt :thumbup:

F e r n b e d i e n u n g


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

So bin weg für heute Robe wünsche eine n8t


----------



## Robe22 (15 Sep. 2014)

Ich würde aber mal sagen, das soll es heute gewesen sein 

Dir auch eine n8t


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2014)

Mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2014)

ich nehme das berühmte *E*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2014)

dann vielleicht das *A*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2014)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2014)

irgend ein Vokal muss ja dabei sein, also nächster Versuch mit *O*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2014)

Gibt ja noch ein paar mehr stimmt aber 

_ o _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal noch ein Vokal: 

U bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2014)

moin099 und ein *T* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2014)

..und das "r"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2014)

Das U ist dabei 

_ o _ u _


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2014)

das T nicht aber das R 

_ o r u _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2014)

ich hätte gerne ein *F*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2014)

auch dabei 

F o r u _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2014)

na dann wird ja wohl noch ein *M* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2014)

Natürlich ist das "F o r u m" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

na dann bin wohl ich dran

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

nein - kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

auch kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht das S


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

auch kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

leider auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

Aber bestimmt ein N


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

*Nnnnn*ein


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

*M*ist


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2014)

:WOW: na endlich :WOW:

*_ _ m _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

*H*urra :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2014)

...ein großes und ein kleines "K"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> *H*urra :WOW:



leider wieder nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein großes und ein kleines "K"...Bitte



nicht einmal ein mittleres *K*


----------



## Hehnii (22 Sep. 2014)

Ich nehme mal ein *F* wie jetzt *F*ängt der Profi an.


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal ein *F* wie jetzt *F*ängt der Profi an.



is nix mit Pro*F*i


----------



## Hehnii (22 Sep. 2014)

Dann eben ein *G* wie *G*ut das der Buchstabe dabei ist.


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Dann eben ein *G* wie *G*ut das der Buchstabe dabei ist.



ein *G* schon *g*ar nicht


----------



## Hehnii (22 Sep. 2014)

Dann eben das* B* wie *B*esser ist das wenn Du den jetzt nimmst. :angry:


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2014)

Schmeiss das Wort in die *T*onne


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Dann eben das* B* wie *B*esser ist das wenn Du den jetzt nimmst. :angry:



auch unter Druck nehme ich kein *B*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schmeiss das Wort in die *T*onne



jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher :thumbup:

*_ _ m _ t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

Doppeltreffer :thumbup:

*_ i m i t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2014)

Ich glaube jetzt sind wir am *L*imit


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup: endlich :WOW:

war eine harte Nuss - ja die kurzen Wörter haben es oft in sich


*L i m i t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2014)

gut - auf *L*os geht's *L*os


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2014)

Das nenne ich mal Volltreffer 

_ _ l l


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2014)

dann nehm ich mal das *V*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2014)

Nein ist nicht *V*oll


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht *V*oll



 schade, dann probiere ich es mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2014)

auch kein *T*oll


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2014)

dann ersetzen wir das o durch ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2014)

auch nicht bleibt bei 

_ _ l l


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2014)

aber ein *I* ist sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2014)

Zweimal LL klein ll ist da aber kein Gross I klein ii


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2014)

ich probiere ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2014)

auch kein H war keine gute Idee von etwas abzugehen


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

...ein "D" wie Dill


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2014)

kein Dill


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

...ein "Z" wie Zoll


----------



## EgonM (24 Sep. 2014)

Ich biete mal ein "O" um die Mitte zuzumachen.


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2014)

Beides richtig ist "Zoll" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

*----*...........


----------



## Hehnii (24 Sep. 2014)

ein *P* wie *P*latzverweis bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2014)

bitte ein *E* wie *E*lfmeter


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Hehnii (25 Sep. 2014)

ein *S* wie *S*chiedsrichter bitte auch noch


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

...kein p..kein e..kein r..kein s

*----*




​


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



..nö, eigentlich nicht...............


kein "B" dabei


----------



## Hehnii (25 Sep. 2014)

dann ein *L* wie *L*inienrichter


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

...kein "L" dabei ....


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Mal das A wie Arzt


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

...na da kommen wir doch der Sache schon näher

*-a--*


----------



## Hehnii (25 Sep. 2014)

Ein *A* wie *A*nstoßpunkt vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (25 Sep. 2014)

ein *B* wie *B*all bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

no...kein "B"

*-a--*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

...n ist dabei:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-n*:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (25 Sep. 2014)

ein *M *wie *M*annschaft bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Das Z bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

...kein "M"...aber das "Z"...:thumbup:

*Za-n*


----------



## Hehnii (25 Sep. 2014)

ein *U *oder ein* H*.....ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, also nehme ich ein *K *


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Dann noch das H und weg  :mussweg:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

*Yep !!!!!!!!!!!*

*Zahn*



....und auch weg 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2014)

...das "M" wie Mond..Bitte !!


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

bitte das berühmte übliche *E*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Beides nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ein *N* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

dann vielleicht ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

natürlich auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

die kurzen Wörter sind immer die schwersten - als nächstes versuche ich es mit einem *A*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Stimmt  aber kein A


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

ein *T *wie ist ja ein *T*olles Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Ja ist ein tolles Wort ohne T


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

dann ein *P* wie *P*ass das mal ein


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Fast  nicht ganz


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

dann ein *D *wie ich finde das ist jetzt doch ein *D*oofes Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ d


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

ein *F* wie ist ja* F*ein das mal ein Buchstabe dabei ist


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Leider kein F


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

vielleicht ein* i *dabei?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

auch kein i


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht ein *G* wie *G*old


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Das G nicht aber die anderen


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

na gut, dann halt ein *O*


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

ein *U* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Kein U


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Das O ja 

_ o _ d


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ein *H* wie *H*old?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Kein H geht ihr gar nicht auf die Tipps ein


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kein H geht ihr gar nicht auf die Tipps ein



doch, ich nehme schon das *L*


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

ein L vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Geht doch 

L o _ d


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

da wird doch nicht das *Y* fehlen?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Nein viel einfacher


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

etwa ein *A,* aber das hatten wir doch schon, oder?


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein viel einfacher



einfach wäre ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

kein A gibt so einen englischen Film "Ein kleiner Lo_d"


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Ach da ist ja das R 

"L o r d"


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> kein A gibt so einen englischen Film "Ein kleiner Lo_d"



George Harrison hat auch gesungen: My sweet Lo_d


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

Ich habe immer an König gedacht...verdammt!


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

na dann muss wohl ich ...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E wieder


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Schön dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Hoffe geht so weiter das S


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

leider kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

leider auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

*M*ist


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ja *M* ist wirklich *M*ist


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

*B*löd


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ja, wirklich *b*löd


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Das *n*ervt


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

es hat so gut angefangen - aber leider auch kein *N*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

leider  auch  kein  *I*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

kein *H*  du hast wohl einen *H*änger


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Rate nur gerne  dann mal das O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

kein *O*  gehen dir schön langsam die Buchstaben aus?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

kein *P*roblem


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

nix *P*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

aber bestimmt das T


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> aber bestimmt das T



nein - wie kommst du drauf?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> nein - wie kommst du drauf?



Ich rate  ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

:WOW: na endlich tut sich was :thumbup:

*_ u _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

*G*ut geraten


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

nix *g*ut


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann mach ich mal mit dem F weiter


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

*F* ist *f*alsch


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Mal das D


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ich würde dir ja gerne ein *D* geben, aber ich habe keines


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann gib mir ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ich glaub jetzt hast du's :thumbup:

*_ u _ k e r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Bleibt ja auch nicht mehr viel  ein C bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

jetzt löst du das süße Geheimnis 

*_ u c k e r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Klar doch ein Z wie Zucker :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup: Volltreffer :thumbup:

*Z U C K E R*

war aber eine schwere Geburt


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Sagst es mal sehen ob du es besser kannst 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ich nehme mal das *E*, muß aber Pause machen


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Gut das E ist dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ist auch ein *I* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Nein kein I


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

Bitte ein *R* wie *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Fängst auch gut an 

_ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

ich probiere ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Kein U leider


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2014)

dann nehme ich das *S* von *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

auch kein Schiwi


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Ein A vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Huhu Robe :WOW: aber kein A


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Hi Rolli :jumping:

Dann ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Aber leider auch kein i


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Lass wenigstens ein o dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Lass ich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Mal wieder ein tolles Wort 

Ein V bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Sagen alle bei meinen Wörtern dabei sind sie so leicht  kein V


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Wenn man's weiss 

Ein B dann


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen  ein B aber auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Doch, langsam schon 

Ein K vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Leider auch kein K  aber hatte ich heute auch schon


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Egal, weiter, ein C bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Erst recht nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Macht jetzt aber langsam kein Spass mehr 

Ein H dann


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Siehste und dann haste einen Treffer 

H e r _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder :WOW:

Ein Z bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

auch richtig 

H e r z _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

und ich sehe gerade das mit dem O war falsch  Sorry 

H e r z o _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Oha 

Gut, dann ein G noch


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Jawohl ist der "H e r z o g" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Fange mal an A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Kein A, nein


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Ein B wie Berta


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

Ich glaube Deine Strategie zu erahnen 

Kein B nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2014)

Dann weisste ja was kommt  ein C


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

_ _ _ c _


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Bestimmt ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Kein D im Wort


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Bei mir doch nicht


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

War klar  dann mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Nein, der *F*isch ist es nicht


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Aber bestimmt das G


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

G gibt es bei dem Wort auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Was ist mit dem i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

_ _ i c _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Oh Wunder  ein K vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Du hast das j vergessen 

_ _ i c k


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Hast Recht  das J bitte


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Das ist nur konsequent :thumbup:

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Blöder Tipp  weiss das Wort wirklich nicht  mal ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Hatte gedacht, Du wüsstest es 

Auch kein L


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

*M*al weiter


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Auch kein M dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Was ist mit dem N


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Stimmt, N kommt nach M

Trotzdem nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

nach M kommt *O*tto


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Stimmt, trotzdem kein o dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Machen wir mal schneller ein P


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Ganz schnell nein


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Q  bestimmt


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Q*uatsch


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Klar aber das R


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Wäre schön


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Also zum Endspurt  vorne das S


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

S _ i c k :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

und das T noch :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

:WOW:

S t i c k ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

und ich sage n8t Robe bis dann


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2014)

Ebenso, n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

ein "M" wie Mail


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

keim M


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das "A" könnte passen:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Hallo Marco - hallo Rolli

ich mach mal kurz mit und nehme ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Hey schiwi kein N


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das "r" könnte passen............habe ich gehört


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

ich probiere es mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

hast gut gehört 

_ r a _


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Kein S leider


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kein S leider



schade - Gras wäre schön gewesen

trotzdem nehme ich ein *G*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

Hallo schiwi !!!!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Das G geht doch 

G r a _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

....das "u" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

fehlt vielleicht das *F*?


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Jawohl :thumbup:

G r a f


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

ein kurzes geht sich für mich noch aus

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...ein "F" wie Frau ...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Gut dann ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

zwar keine Frau, aber ein F 

*_ _ f _*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

leider kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Ein R bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

leider auch kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das große "H" ...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Rolli du musst ohne S auskommen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Marco weder ein großes noch ein kleines H


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Trotzdem mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

leider auch kein *I*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...ein "t".....


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem A



leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

was ist mit dem G


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein "t".....



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ f t*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> was ist mit dem G



auch kein *G* 

darfst aber weiter mitmachen, obwohl du nach deinen Spielregeln hinausgeflogen wärst


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...nicht zu fassen, da bleibt mit doch nur das "u"...Bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> auch kein *G*
> 
> darfst aber weiter mitmachen, obwohl du nach deinen Spielregeln hinausgeflogen wärst



...nett der Herr, wa Rolli:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> auch kein *G*
> 
> darfst aber weiter mitmachen, obwohl du nach deinen Spielregeln hinausgeflogen wärst



Das machen wir doch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Ein Z vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das machen wir doch schon lange nicht mehr



das muss ich auf den 495 Seiten übersehen haben


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

*U* ist gut :thumbup:

*_ u f t*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

*Z* ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...ein "D" wie Duft.... Bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Ich sage dann mal L wie Luft


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

nein - es *d*uftet nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

Rolli hat's :thumbup:

*L u f t*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

:WOW: Alles können 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das "M"...Bitte:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2014)

mein Nachtmahl ruft - wünsche euch noch viel Spaß 

aber das *E* nehme ich noch


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Bis dann schiwi  und kein E


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

auch kein M


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...ein "T" wie Taxi:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

auch nicht gibt aber sowas ....-Taxi


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...mir fällt das nette "k" ein


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Nein kein K


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das "G" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

auch kein G


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

*U wie UHU:WOW::WOW:*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ u _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das "a" schreit !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Lass mal weiter schreien  No A


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Auch kein R  kennste das Taxi nicht


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

Hallo Männer! Ich steige mal mit ein und nehme ein* D*.


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Hey Hehnii kein D


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

dann bitte ein* P*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Leider auch kein P


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

dann eben das *B *


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

Hallo Hehnii !!!:WOW:

...das "i" ...passt:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Kein B


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Das i passt 

_ u i _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

jetzt aber das *L*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Kein L


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

dann ein* W* wie *W*ort


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Kein Wort


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

Ich weiß es doch schon lange. 

Soll ich lösen? 

Na gut, ich nehme ein *Q* :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...und so ein "Q" vorne


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich weiß es doch schon lange.
> 
> Soll ich lösen?
> 
> Na gut, ich nehme ein *Q* :WOW:




...Mach mal weiter !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Seid ihr euch ja einig 

Q u i _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

ein *X* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Natürlich kein X


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

ein *C* vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...das "z" Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:...ich finde keinen anderen mehr


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Kein C


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Das X war schon


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

wie X ????


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

ach anschließend geändert 

Q u i z ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

---------


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

Ja.....:thumbup:

----e----


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...neee. geht nicht


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

ich nehme ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



...AhAAAA:thumbup:

--sse----


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

und das A


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...sofort die Herren, ich eile

-asse----


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

ein *W* bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

und ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

..na aber Hallo:thumbup::thumbup:

Wasser--r


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

ein *H* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

...und schon wieder ein Treffer :thumbup::thumbup:

Wasser-hr


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

und ein U


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Wasseruhr


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

Ich bin raus für heute. Danke!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Nacht Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2014)

Ich stelle mal noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

dann beginne ich mit einem *U* moin099


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

Ich nehme ein *R* wie *R*ichtig!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Kein U


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Aber ein R 

_ _ r _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

dann ist bestimmt auch ein *T *dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ja ist 

_ _ r _ t


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Wie sieht es mit einem G am Anfang aus ??


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Kein G dabei


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

Läuft ja gut heute. :WOW:

Dann nehme ich mal das *A.*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Fängst wieder an zu stottern  kein A


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

aber ein *O* ist dabei, *O*der?


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

no no no


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

dann bitte ein nan*U*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

U war schon mach mal mit Strichen


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

dann bitte ein n*EE*, soviel Zeit habe ich nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Auch kein E


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

das* I*st aber auch ein schreckliches Wort


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Nein ist ein ganz einfaches Wort


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

ein* Ä *vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

kein Ä mach doch mal das U mit Strichen oder Punkten


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

das *Ü *vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Warum nicht gleich 

_ ü r _ t


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein *F* noch und dann muss ich erst mal wieder an die Arbeit.


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ist auch dabei 

F ü r _ t


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

etwa ein *Z *?


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> etwa ein *Z *?



ein Z *s*tinkt mir zu sehr


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein Z *s*tinkt mir zu sehr



Du weißt hoffentlich das ich manchmal mit Absicht die falschen Buchstaben nehme, damit ich nicht Ausversehen das Wort löse.  

Du bist dran!


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Du weißt hoffentlich das ich manchmal mit Absicht die falschen Buchstaben nehme, damit ich nicht Ausversehen das Wort löse.
> 
> Du bist dran!



weiß ich - aber Rolli hat noch nicht gelöst.

Vielleicht fürzt er ja doch


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

schiwi du darfst das S ist richtig 

"F ü r s t" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

dann mach ich wieder mal was längeres

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Hey sage dann mal wieder das E


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

Hallo Rolli -  leider kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Dann eben das S


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

fängt schon gut an :thumbup:

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

dann auch bestimmt das H


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann auch bestimmt das H



richtig :thumbup:

*S _ h _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

dann schieb mal noch das C rein


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann schieb mal noch das C rein



das war aber schwer 

*S c h _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> das war aber schwer



Klar die Vorarbeit  dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*S c h _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem R



schöner Buchstabe - aber nicht im Wort


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

dann mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

aber bestimmt das N


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

*N*a sicher 

*S c h _ _ _ _ a _ n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

auch richtig :thumbup:

*S c h _ t _ _ a _ n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

U wie Ute bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup: du bist in der Zielgerade

*S c h u t _ _ a u n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Was ist mit dem doppel Z


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2014)

BINGO :WOW:

*S c h u t z z a u n*

ich mach mal Pause


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein E natürlich


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Hey Robe natürlich kein E


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Hallo Rolli 

Kein E bei einem Wort von dir ist selten 

Ein A dann


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein "G" wie Guten Abend,die Herren


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Hallo Marco 

Ich nehme dann mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Hey Marco kein G


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

und auch kein i


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...das "S" wie Saft:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

das S ist dabei 

_ _ s _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein o natürlich


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Das O auch 

O _ s _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...ich trinke gerade Obstschorle 

...und da fällt mir das kleine "b" ein


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Kommt hin 

O b s _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ich vermute mal ein T


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Das T stimmt bist dran 

"O b s t"


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

o.k.

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Fange mal mit dem A an


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

"B"....wie Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

und dann ein C


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Jo, habt ihr super gemacht :thumbup:

Alles nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das D


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Nö, auch kein D


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

So dann mal mein E


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Jetzt habt ihr mich 

_ e _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...und das "i" ...bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Kein F und auch kein i


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Was für ein *M*ist


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Mit Mist wird das was 

_ e m _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Aber *g*erne doch 

G e m _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Hau mal das S rein


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Der schwierigste Buchstabe kommt zum Schluss 

G e m _ s e


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Nach reichlicher Überlegung sage ich Ü


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Hast recht, das will überlegt sein 

G e m ü s e ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...ohooo...wo bin ich hier gelandet "OBST" "GEMÜSE"....das ist doch viel zu gesund:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Auf ein weiteres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

*A*.....................:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Und ein 

E


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

kein A leider


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

R.....................:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

aber ein E 

_ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

auch kein R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...das "i" passt


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ja passt 

_ _ e i _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...ein "t".....


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Nein kein T


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

..das "k"....


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Kein K


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Aber ein S 

_ _ e i s _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Na gut, ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ l e i s _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

F???................


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

F dabei 

F l e i s _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...und das "h" hinterher


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Das C auch 

F l e i s c _


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

und Marco hat es "F l e i s c h" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

*-----*......................


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Und ein A


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

---e-

...kein "a" dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

das mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

kein "r" dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Was ist mit dem i


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

..aha:thumbup:

*-i-e-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

sollte woanders sein  dann mal ein N


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

..kein "n"


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Bitte ein M


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Und ein L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

..kein "L" kein "M"


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Und *d*oofes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

Doof ist gut :thumbup::thumbup:

...das "b" weniger:angry:


-ide-


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Dann mal das L wie Lang


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...es gibt lange und auch kurze

"L" nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein Z vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ich nehme mal ein O


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

....Tipp ...VHS

kein "Z" dabei

..gerade gesehen das "o" selbstverständlich dabei !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Keine Ahnung ein W


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

..wenn du Türke, lasse ich gelten...lol

*Wideokopf99*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....Tipp ...VHS



Oder *V*ideo 2000


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Robe22*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ich nichts Türke habe nur CDs


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Machen wir noch eins


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich nichts Türke habe nur CDs



Rolli nix Türke :thumbup::thumbup:..nur CDs haben
...ich haben nix CDs


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Hau rein Robe  eins geht noch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Na denn 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

weist schon  das E


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

und das "t"...Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

_ _ e _ _

Leider kein t


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

_ i e _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein Z bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

...ein "D":thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

Kein Z und kein D


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2014)

Ein W vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (30 Sep. 2014)

W i e _ _ :jumping:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2014)

*??*-.......................


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

W i e s _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Die Wiesn


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

"Wiesn" ist korrekt


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Noch ein kurzes ?


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Ich bin dann mal wech.

Euch eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Wie kurz?


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

vier Buchstaben


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

...ich habe an alles gedacht, aber nicht an die "wiesn"....lol


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Also noch eins 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Ein schnelles E bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

..das "E" wie Ente


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

immer noch kein E


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Dann aber ein A


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Das A ja 

_ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

..und das nette "r"...Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Kein R leider


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Das i auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Das U vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

auch kein U


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

...ein "s"...Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

...das "Z"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

auch kein Z 

_ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Ein P


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Kein P denkt mal an die Bibel


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Dann kann es ja nur ein O sein


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Das O ist richtig 

_ o a _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

*Gratulation an unseren Super "Rolli"
für 100.000 verdient erhaltene "Dankeschön" Clicks*

Klasse !!!


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Und ein H


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Danke dir Marco :thumbup:

und das H stimmt 

_ o a h


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

..Ein "B" wie *Boah !!!!!!*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Natürlich kein B


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Na gut, ich nehme das N


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Klar ist "N o a h" richtig Robe :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2014)

Puh, geschafft. Jetzt hau ich aber wirklich ab 

Euch eine n8t


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Wünsche euch auch eine n8t


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Puh, geschafft. Jetzt hau ich aber wirklich ab
> 
> Euch eine n8t



Danke dir für die Überstunde "100.000 für Rolli":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rolli! Glückwunsch noch mal zu über *100.000* Danke! 

Ich nehme mal ein *A *wie *A*nfang.


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Danke auch und das A ist dabei 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

ich setze gleich das *U* drauf


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

Jetzt noch den *R*olli!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ a u _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Das R auch 

_ a u _ r


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

dann noch ein großes *B*.


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

ich bin auf der *L*auer


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Das grosse B auch 

B a u _ r


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

aber kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

da kann ja nur noch ein *X* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Lernst schnell schiwi  kein X


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

hab leider nicht mehr viel Zeit - deshalb das *Y*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

auch kein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

mein letzter Buchstabe für heute vormittag ist das *Z* 

 Hehnii will scheinbar auch nicht lösen


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Macht nichts bin auch gleich weg 

Kein Z 

B a u _ r


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

Ich werde mal ein *E* wie *E*rfolg nehmen. :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Sehr gut  "B a u e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

Juchhu, ich bin! :WOW:

Hier mein neues langes Wort: 

_ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Du *E*i


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

Das* E* ist schon mal richtig. Nun bin ich mal gespannt. 

E _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

*I*st das *I* auch r*i*cht*i*g?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

Wir haben einen Sieger! :WOW:

*Ei* ist richtig.


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

das war aber schwer 

ohne Rolli's Vorarbeit wäre das fast unlösbar gewesen


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

na dann starten wir einen neuen Versuch

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Hehnii nicht noch mal so ein schweres Wort da kommt man ja ins grübeln


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Natürlich ein E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

einen* S*chiwi bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

*S* ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal den*R*olli


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

kein *R*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

ein *T* bi*TT*e


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Aber bestimmt das A


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

die Bi*tt*e wird erfüllt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e t*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

ihr seid auf der richtigen Spur :thumbup:

*A _ _ _ a _ e t*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

ein *B* *B*itte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> ein *B* *B*itte



sehr gut :thumbup:

*A _ _ _ a b e t*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Okt. 2014)

ein *P P*itte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

schreibt man Pitte nicht mit weichem ........ *D*? - Pidde! 

*A _ p _ a b e t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Mal das L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das L wie Lang



na so lang habt ihr aber nicht gebraucht 

*A l p - a b e t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Dann mach mal noch den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

:WOW: gelöst

und ihr habt gar nicht alle Buchstaben gebraucht vom

*A l p h a b e t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Ja wir lernen dazu


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

So nochmal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

ich hoffe das ist wirklich *L*eicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

wenn du aus dem Osten bist ja  kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

*E* hatten wir schon lange nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

dann vielleicht das *A*?


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

dann nehm ich mal *H*ehnii das *H* weg


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

dann nehm ich dir mal das *R* weg Olli


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Darfste 

_ r a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

ich versuche das *S*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Auch nicht  kleiner Tipp hat vier Räder


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch nicht  kleiner Tipp hat vier Räder



ich bin trotzdem ahnungslos 

ich versuche ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Ja jetzt aber 

T r a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

wenn ein *I* dabei ist, haben die 4 Räder doch geholfen


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Ja das i ist dabei 

T r a _ _ i


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Scheint ja sehr schwer zu sein das keiner löst


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

eindeutig zu schwer  aber vielleicht ein *K*?


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Witzig lös einfach und irgendwer macht ein neues


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Witzig lös einfach und irgendwer macht ein neues



also gut - dann ein Doppel-*B*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2014)

Blöde rumspielerei 

Richtig der "T r a b b i" :thumbup:

So kann wenigstens einer ein neues einstellen


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

nein, kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

auch kein *R* **


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

und dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

und auch kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

aber bestimmt ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

*H* auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

kein *B* - blöd


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Ein i ist bestimmt dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein A



kein *A*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

auch kein *I*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Ein O bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



kein *D*, das ist wirklich doof


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein O bitte



leider auch nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das F


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

:WOW: der erste Treffer

*_ _ f _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Oh Wunder dann mal ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

:WOW::WOW: jetzt gehts aber dahin

*_ _ f _ g*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Ein U bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup: jetzt wirds leicht

*U _ f u g*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Dann noch das N


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

Robe du hast es :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*U n f u g*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Hier mal das nächste Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2014)

ich nehme noch schnell das *G* wie n8t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Kein G dabei,

trotzdem n8t


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Gute Nacht schiwi 

Ich nehme dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Danke, nein


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

aber bestimmt das R


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

Nabend! Ihr seid ja immer noch dabei. 

Ich nehme mal den *R*olli*R*obe!


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Nö, keine R's im Wort


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Hau mal den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

ein *T* vielleicht?


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Ist mal wieder ein blödes Wort, beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Ja dann mal das B wie blöd


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

dann eben das *D*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder ein blödes Wort, beides nicht dabei




Bleibt dabei


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

dann ein *P P*itte


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Ich wiederhole mich ja ungern...

beides nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

ein *M* jetzt aber


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

:thx: mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Kein O, aber M:


_ _ _ m _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

mal das K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

juchhu, ich hab´s richtig

dann noch ein *A*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Nicht schlecht 


K _ a m a _ k


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

ein *L* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

K l a m a _ k


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Dann noch das U und ich kann ins Bett


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

K l a m a u k ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2014)

Ich hör auch auf mit spielen. Gute Nacht an die ins Bettgeher!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Bin hundemüde wünsche euch eine n8t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Eine n8t auch von mir an Euch


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

...das r...Bitte:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Okt. 2014)

dann nehme ich das übliche *E*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Kein R aber das E 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

..das "n".. Bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Kein N leider


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

..das "s"..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

..boa ..das gibts doch nicht :angry:

,,,,,,das "i" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

nee auch kein i


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

..ein "t" wie...Tipp:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Geht doch 

_ _ t _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

...ein hübsches "s"


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Kein S haste keine Haustiere


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kein S haste keine Haustiere



..zuzeit ne Motte...die fliegt hier rum...kriege ick nich dit Mistvieh:angry::angry:


*also "M" wie Motte*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Kein M hast ja seltene Haustiere


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

Wenn ich eine Katze hätte, würde ich keine Motte haben 

*..also ein "K" wie Katze ...Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Jetzt hat er es 

K _ t _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

....das "a" wie ahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Klar doch 

K a t _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

...das "z"...Bitte...und fertig ist die "Mietze" ...Miau !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Jawohl ist die "K a t z e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

...Lust auf was leckeres 

*E---ee-e--*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Würde sagen mal das i


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup:

*E---ee-ei-*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Dachte zwar woanders aber auch gut  ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

wie....wat...

passt doch !!!!

*E---ee-eis*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Zweimal das R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

...aber :thumbup::thumbup:

*Er--eereis*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Dann das D bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

...unglaublich...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Erd-eereis*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Noch das B das ging ja schnell  sage dann mal n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:...gute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2014)

Mal wieder ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2014)

mal wieder ein neuer - alter Buchstabe *E*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2014)

Diesmal leider nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2014)

dann versuch ich es mit einem *A*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2014)

Das A auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2014)

dann den nächsten Vokal - ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2014)

Einer muss ja :thumbup:

_ u _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2014)

zwei *S* wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2014)

Keine S


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2014)

obwohl es keine Nuss ist, nehme ich das *N*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2014)

Das N auch 

_ u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2014)

und ein *D*?


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2014)

Das D auch 

_ u n d


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2014)

jetzt gibt es viele Möglichkeiten - ich nehme mal das bellende *H*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2014)

Das bellende H war richtig "H u n d" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das bellende H war richtig "H u n d" :thumbup:



da war Glück dabei 

hätte ja auch Bund, Fund, Mund, rund etc. sein können


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

na dann halt ein neues 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Das übliche B bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

und das A


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

super :thumbup::thumbup:

*H a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

leider kein *T*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

ich habe keinen Ha*ss*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Dachte mehr an Ha*l*s


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

leider auch kein *L*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

gleich ist es geschafft 

*H a n _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

aber doch bestimmt kein F


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup: richtig, kein *F*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

dann ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

:WOW: wenn der erste Schnee fällt, kannst du den

*H A N G*

hinunterwedeln :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Na ging ja flott wäre ja noch einiges möglich gewesen


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal noch ein kleines 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

dann mach ich halt den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

und schon richtig 

_ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

wo ein A ist, ist auch oft ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

sogar nebeneinander 

_ a u _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

*N*och ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

nein kein N dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2014)

dann vielleicht ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Joo dabei 

M a u _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2014)

Ich tippe mal auf ein S


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2014)

Richtig getippt ist die "M a u s" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal ein langes Wort 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2014)

das übliche *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Kein H, aber das E war ein Volltreffer :thumbup:


_ e e e _


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Hey Robe sage mal i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Das geht aber schnell bei Euch 


_ e e e i


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Dann noch das T so einfach


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

War wohl wirklich zu einfach 

T e e e i ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

war auch leicht bei drei mal E 

So das neue 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Diesmal wird es wohl schwerer 

Trotzdem 3x E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2014)

ich schau mal kurz auf ein *U* rein


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

E ja 

E _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Kein U


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Nur 1 E? 

Dann mal ein N


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Verwöhnt der Junge  kein N


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Das S auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Dann muß ich mal wieder mit Vokalen kommen 


Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Vokale was ist das den  aber das a ist dabei 

E _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Dann noch das Vokal O bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

die Vokale sind wohl ansteckend 

E _ o _ a


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Wir machen weiter mit Konsonanten 

Ein B bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Konso..was ? aber B ist dabei 

E b o _ a


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Egal, ob Konso oder Vokal,

ich nehm' ein L


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Robe löst mit Fremdsprachen richtig :thumbup:

"E b o l a"


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Ich denke mal, eins geht noch 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Jo nehme ich mal so ein Konso  B bitte


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

Genau Robe, eins geht noch! :thumbup:

Nabend Ihr beiden!

Ich nehme den *R*olli*R*obe!


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Hallo Hehnii 

Kein R, leider


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Und das Konso B ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

Dann halt das* T.*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

und mein E


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Kein T, aber E 

_ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein *A *vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Mal das A bitte


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

Ein *G *wie *G*ewinn vielleicht?


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Kein A, kein A und kein G


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

was ist mit dem *H*ehnii


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein *K* vielleicht?


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Kein K und kein H 

Probiert's doch mal mit einem Vokal


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein *B* wie *B*aller ma rein


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Vokale waren doch schon mal ein L


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Kein B und kein L


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Kein U, kein N


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

*M*ist Wort


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein *O *wenn Robe wieder da ist


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Geht doch 


M o _e


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein* V* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

ein D wie doof


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Nein, kein V, ist ein deutsches Wort


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

M o d e ist richtig, Rolli :thumbup:


Ich bin dann mal weg, muss Morgen früh raus 

Euch eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

Nacht Robe!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Nacht Robe 

Stelle noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Okt. 2014)

Noch ein E, und weg


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Sogar dabei 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

einen* R*olli*R*obe vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Ist fast immer dabei 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

dann darf der *H*ehnii nicht fehlen


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Doch der fehlt


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

auch kein *u*nentschieden


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

dann ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Leider kein N


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

dann ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

auch nicht dabei  ist ein blödes Wort


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein *D* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

auch nicht noch eins gibt es ein Tipp


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein* S *vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

auch nicht  ist was tierisches


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein P, ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich schon alles hatte und wie das Wort überhaupt war.


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Das P auch nicht 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

ein K wie Käfer bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Das war klasse bei der grossen Tierwelt auf Käfer zu kommen

Lösung: "K ä f e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (14 Okt. 2014)

Du hast doch den Käfer jetzt nur genommen damit Du Feierabend machen kannst. 

Ich hör aber auch auf!
Gute Nacht nach her.


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

Du wärst ja bis morgen nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2014)

n8t mein Freund Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2014)

Mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (16 Okt. 2014)

Hallo!  Ich knall mal schnell das *E* rein.


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2014)

Hey jo dabei 

_ _ _ e


----------



## Hehnii (16 Okt. 2014)

dann doch auch ein *T*, oder?


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2014)

nein kein T


----------



## Hehnii (16 Okt. 2014)

dann als letztes noch ein *P*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2014)

auch kein P


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2014)

ich versuche es mit einem *O*


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

und ich nehme dann das *A*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Weder das O noch das A


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

dann aber das *U*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

nö kleiner Tipp das O war gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

doch nicht etwa das *Ö *?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Ja genau 

_ ö _ e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

ein *N *bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

ein *R *vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Nein auch kein R geh mal wieder in den Zoo


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

ein *G* wie Ti*G*er


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Kein G aber Richtung stimmt


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

ein *J* wie *J*aguar


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Nee mach hin will noch weg


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

Ich bin in einer Stunde auch weg.  Lösen geht also nicht, aber ich rate noch ein wenig.

Ein M wie Möwe vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Kein M ist doch egal brauchst doch kein neues machen


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

Ich bin aber eine Woche weg, aber na gut.

Dann ein *L* wie Leopard.


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Klar doch 

L ö _ e


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

einmal muss ich noch was versuchen 

Vielleicht ein *V* ?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

ist kein *V*ogel


----------



## Hehnii (17 Okt. 2014)

Na gut. 

Dann ein *W* wie *W*achtel.


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Jawohl ist der "L ö w e" :thumbup:


----------



## illidan2587 (19 Okt. 2014)

ein f bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2014)

ich mach mal den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Hallo nein kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2014)

dann halt das *E*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Aber klar doch 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2014)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Leider *n*ein


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2014)

aber ein *R*olli ist drin


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Klar 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2014)

ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Auch dabei 

T _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2014)

ein *G* wie *g*estreifte Katze bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Gestreifte Katze hat was 

T _ g e r


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

---Ahaaaa...das "i".....*Bitte !!!!*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Richtig Marco der "T i g e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

...mal was leichtes:

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Hehe bei dir und leicht  Ein E


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

...neeeeeeee..........keeeeeeeeeen.........eeeeeeeeee


-----


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAa*hhhhhhhaaa


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

*Nööööööööööööö*

*-----*

...kleiner Tipp...weiss


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Ein S wie Schnee


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

...........no !!!!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das R 

und vergess das nicht :thx:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

...kein "r"

dit weisse ist gesund und schmeckt


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

Ein M wie Müsli


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

M ist gut .aber Müsli.........ick weeeesss nich

M----


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

brauchste dafür  ein i bitte


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

...na, Hallo ..........passt genau:thumbup:

*Mi---*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

dann mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

...Ja...passt !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Mil--*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

dann mal das passende c


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Milc-*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2014)

Bitte noch das H


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Milch*:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Okt. 2014)

Reserviert mir für das nächste Wort bitte das E


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

Nimm mal noch das "i"...dann haste schon die Lösung


----------



## Robe22 (23 Okt. 2014)

Nö, ich will das E


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

Na, dann nehme ich das "i"....und Rolli weiss, was er für ein Wort nimmt


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Ist es das "Ei"


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Mache mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _

und Robe kein E


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

...das "a" ...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Hallo ja 

_ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rolli :thumbup:

...wo ein "a" ist, ist auch ein "o"


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Nicht immer


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

grmpf...ein "P" wie Puma..Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Geht doch 

P _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

...und das "u"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Natürlich 

P u _ a


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

...das "m" passt:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön  natürlich der "P u m a"


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2014)

Sage dann mal n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

:thx:...bis demnächst :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2014)

noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2014)

wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2014)

...und das "n"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Weder das E noch das N


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2014)

dann vielleicht das *A*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Aber ja 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2014)

und noch ein *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ o _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2014)

Bitte 2 x *M* :thx:


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Voll daneben noch nicht mal 1x


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2014)

dann versuche ich es mit 2 x *K*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Einmal 

K o _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2014)

dann nehm ich ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Klar doch 

K o b _ a


----------



## Hehnii (26 Okt. 2014)

Der *R*olli*R*obe ist doch dabei, oder?


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Richtig die "K o b r a" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

Ich bin ja dran.
Mach ich mal ein Neues: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bitteschön!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das S bitte


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

ist dabei

_ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

bestimmt auch das H übrigens Guten Abend


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Das obligatorische E bitte


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2014)

Ich kaufe ein *Y*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

Euch auch Guten Abend! 

.....und natürlich kein *E* und kein *H*.


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das A wie Anton


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

*Y *ist natürlich auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2014)

Vielleicht ein *M*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

*A* ist dabei

_ _ a s _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein *M*



Da hast Du bestimmt das Danke vergessen.


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

K ist dabei

_ _ a s k _ a _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

*M* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

*N *ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

aber bestimmt ein B


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

R ist dabei

_ _ a s k _ a r


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

R ist dabei

_ _ a s k _ a r


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Da hast Du bestimmt das Danke vergessen.



Äh? Was? Ich checks nicht?


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

R doppelt und das B


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Dann noch das doppelte *L*ottchen


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

*B* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das P


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Äh? Was? Ich checks nicht?



Keine Panik Harry. 
Hier unter Freunden bedanken wir uns für die Buchstaben.


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

*L* ist dabei

_ l a s k l a r


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

*P* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Das G noch


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

Aber ja, ist doch G l a s k l a r ,oder?


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Aber ja, ist doch G l a s k l a r ,oder?



Im nachhinein ja


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Nehme ich mal Robes E


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Aber klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e e _


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Das R auch


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

der *R*olli*R*obe?


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Kein R


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

ein *S* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Kein s, kein i


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Hehnii (27 Okt. 2014)

Ich nehme ein *G* wie *G*ute Nacht! 

Macht´s gut!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Nacht Hehnii


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Kein A und kein G, 

trotzdem Gute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Dann hau mal das H rein


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Bitteschön 

H _ _ _ _ _ e e _


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Habe einen Fehler gemacht, A ist auch dabei 


H a _ _ _ _ e e n


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Haben wir ja bald die Geisternacht  ein W bitte


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

Stimmt :thumbup:

H a _ _ _ w e e n


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

sage mal O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

*o*.k. 

H a _ _ o w e e n


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

und noch 2x das L


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2014)

H a l l o w e e n :WOW:

Ich würde mal sagen, das war es für heute.


n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Würde ich auch sagen 

n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Zufällig ein *M* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Nö  hey Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Hallo! 

Dann halt das *N.*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

ein *O* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

auch kein O kleiner Tipp meine Sig gefiel dir nicht


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Ein *D* wie *D*uisburg?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Kein D schau genau hin


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Ein *P* wie *P*ferd?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Ist ja auch kein Pferd


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Dann ein *E *wie *E*sel.


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

sag nichts mehr 

_ e _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

..dit .."A" passt immer :thumbup::thumbup:

Guten Abend zusammen !!!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Hallo Marco was ist mit deiner Hertha 

_ e _ _ a


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Ach Rolli, ist doch alles nur Spaß!!!!! 

Ein *R* wie *R*entier vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Damit macht man kein Spass :angry:

_ e _ r a


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hallo Marco was ist mit deiner Hertha
> 
> _ e _ _ a




*..naja, wie gewohnt 2. Runde raus !!!* ...mein Kommentar, Morgen auf HCBB..:angry::angry:

...das grosse "H" ...Bitte...


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Dann das *B* wie *B*ulle.


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

kein H aber das B  meine Leitung spinnt

_ e b r a


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

...die Leitung spinnt, und schuld ist das Zebra


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Jo Marco die Zebra's und Verlängerung :WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (28 Okt. 2014)

Ich nehme schon mal das *E*.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jo Marco die Zebra's und Verlängerung :WOW:



...na da drückt man doch den Duisburgern die Daumen:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Aktueller Spielstand 0:0


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich nehme schon mal das *E*.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-e--e--e--e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Ach Gott dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

...kein "s".. dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup:

*-e--e--e-re*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

..kein "i" dabei

...denk mal an deine Schulzeit...Mathe und so 

*-e--e--e-re*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Keine Ahnung ein H


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

...kein "H" dabei 

*Elfmeterschiessen in Duisburg !!!!*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

jo spannend mal das B


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

...kein "H" dabei 

*Elfmeterschiessen in Duisburg !!!!*


Mensch, doch ein "h" dabei , Sorry

*-e--e--ehre*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Ein L  und Elfer können sie nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

..naja Schade....aber einfach weitermachen in der Liga:thumbup::thumbup:

.."L" :thumbup::thumbup:

*-e--e-lehre*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Kann man nichts machen  ein N


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

*jep...:thumbup::thumbup:*

*-en-enlehre*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Noch das G bitte


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

....aber selbstverständlich:thumbup::thumbup:

*-engenlehre*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Sage mal noch das M und n8t


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

...natürlich Richtig !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Mengenlehre*

...kennst Du das noch ???


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2014)

Hatte ich mal  und weg :mussweg:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

..Gute Nacht Meister !!!:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

Nabend Rolli :WOW:

...dreimal das "e"......Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

nAbend Marco stimmt sogar 

_ e e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...... Ohoooooooo 

...das "r" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Dafür kein R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...das "s"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Klar doch 

S e e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...das "m"... Bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Leider kein M


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...das "b"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Auch kein B


----------



## Hehnii (30 Okt. 2014)

Nabend Jungs! 

Ein* i* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Hey Hehnii auch kein i


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...das "h" wie Hund ---Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Ist kein Hund ist ein Fisch


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...ein "r" wie Ratte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

kein R


----------



## Hehnii (30 Okt. 2014)

Ein *Z* wie *Z*ebra.


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Z ist ein schöner Buchstabe 

S e e z _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...na dann baue mal noch das "n" ein:thx:


----------



## Hehnii (30 Okt. 2014)

ein *U* wie *u*nge


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Mach ich 

S e e z _ n _ e


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Das U auch 

S e e z u n _ e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...die *Seezunge*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Jawohl richtig Marco :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

*-------*:angry::angry:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Nicht aufregen  ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

..kein "e" dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...neee

....jetzt kommt DER Tipp:
DENk mal an die SPD und eine berühmten Politiker der CDU !!!

...und was kommt raus.... eine lecker Gemüsesorte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Ein K wie Kohl


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

..au, jetzt habe zuviel verraten

*---k---*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Zwei O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup:....aber sofort !!!

*-o-ko--*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Vorne das R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

.,..aha , ein SPD Wähler...........oder ein Feinschmecker:thumbup::thumbup:

*R--ko--*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Beides  dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Rotko--*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

mach mal das H rein


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

...ich eile:thumbup::thumbup:

*Rotkoh-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Hau das L rein


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

..wir hauen !!

*Rotkohl*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Das war es für mich heute sage mal n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

Gute Nacht Rolli............und.......:thx:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2014)

wieder einmal das berühmte *E*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

Leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2014)

dann ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2014)

da wird doch auch ein *U* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

Ist aber nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2014)

dann versuche ich ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ a l _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2014)

auch ein *S*?


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

Nein kein S  kleiner Tipp vorne ein Tier


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2014)

Ein W vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2014)

ich versuche es mit einem *D*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2014)

Das W ja das D nein 

W a l _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2014)

:thx: für ein *N*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Nov. 2014)

Hallo! 

Das *G* ist auf alle Fälle dabei. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2014)

Beides dabei 

W a l _ a n g


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2014)

dann mach ich *f*ertig


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2014)

Sehr gut schiwi ist der "W a l f a n g" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2014)

jetzt bin wohl ich dran

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2014)

jetzt bin wohl ich dran

*_ _ _ _*

weiß nicht, wieso das 2 x gekommen ist


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2014)

Doppelt hält länger  mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2014)

kein *E*


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2014)

Ich nehme ein N


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2014)

Versuche es mit einem S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein N



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ _ n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche es mit einem S



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



ja, sehr *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

und das H


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das H



leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Fangen wir vorne an  das A bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

so ein blödes Wort - kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das D


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

na endlich :thumbup: - ein Treffer :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ n d*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

leider nein


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

*k*ein *K*ind


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

auch n*i*chts stachel*i*ges


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Was ist mit dem M


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

ich glaub jetzt hast du's  :thumbup:

*M _ n d*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Kann eigentlich nur das O sein


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2014)

richtig!!! :WOW: :thumbup:

*M o n d*

war aber eine schwere Geburt


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2014)

Sagst es  erstmal Pause


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

ich mach mal den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Nein kein A und Hallo


----------



## Hehnii (3 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Ihr beiden! 
Ein *D* wie ist *D*abei!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Hey und auch kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

dann nehm ich doch das *E*


----------



## Hehnii (3 Nov. 2014)

ein *S* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Kein E


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Das S ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

auch kein N leider


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

dann versuch ich ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ _ r _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

wie sieht's mit einem *O* aus?


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Nein auch kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein auch kein O



aber dann ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

das U nicht direkt das fehlen die Punkte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

na gut, dann nehm ich das U mit P*ü*nktchen


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Gut 

_ ü r _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

ganz vorne hätte ich gerne ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

AHA 

K ü r _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2014)

*B*itte ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

sicher 

K ü r b _ s


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...man:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch  Hey

K ü r b i s :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...mal was ganz kurzes: 

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Mal ein schnelles E


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Ein S


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

,,, No

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

..nix "h"...denk mal an den "Button" :thumbup::thumbup:

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Danke für den Tipp weiss gar nicht was du meinst 

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

..ahaaa !!:thumbup:

*-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...Rolli ahnt was :thumbup:

*-an-e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Ich glaube ich habe es  ein K


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-anke*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Na dann sage ich mal *D*anke


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

*jep !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Stelle mal noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...das "E" wie Ente:thumbup::thumbup:...........Bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Wow 

E _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

..das "n" ...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Ja 

E n _ e


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...das "d" noch ...und dann Ente


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

hatte jetzt mit dem T gerechnet  "E n d e" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...hoch einen kleinen, oder Feierabend ??


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

gut eins noch


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

*----*............


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

auch mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...nein

*----*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Vergess nicht dauernd die Danke  ein A


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

..ich habe noch ein "Danke" vergessen 

...aber "a" geht garnicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Das R geht aber  oder


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...neeeeee
...denke mal an die 2.Liga Heute


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...ein Wort ohne Wert:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...minus


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

was ist mit dem L


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

..kein "s" dabei


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> was ist mit dem L




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*--ll*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Aha mal das U


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...passt:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ull*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

...passt auch :thumbup::thumbup:

*Null*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2014)

So reicht für heute  Bis demnächst Marco


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

Alles Gute , Rolli.......bis demnächst :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Mal ein neues wieder 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Nov. 2014)

Maaaaaaaaaaaahlzeit! 

Ich nehme dann mal das *P* wie *P*asst.


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Hey passt aber nicht


----------



## Hehnii (4 Nov. 2014)

Dann eben da *G* wie *G*eht immer.


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Nicht immer


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2014)

dann doch wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (4 Nov. 2014)

Ein *T* wie *T*u das mal rein.


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Nö tue ich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2014)

*S*o ein *S*chweres Wort


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Ist ein ganz einfaches nur seltenere Buchstaben


----------



## Hehnii (4 Nov. 2014)

Ein* Z* wie *Z*um verrückt werden.


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

auch kein Z kleiner Tipp schaut man im Kino


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2014)

Bitte ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Ach jetzt aber 

_ _ l _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2014)

ein *F* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

F _ l _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2014)

ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Aber sicher 

F _ l m


----------



## Hehnii (4 Nov. 2014)

vielleicht ein *Ö* ???


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Nö


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

Ich denke, es könnte ein *I* sein


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Denkst richtig ist der "F i l m" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

das fängt gut an 

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ h _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

ich muss weg - nachmittags geht's weiter


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Gut bis dann  sage mal noch C


----------



## Hehnii (5 Nov. 2014)

Hallo! 

Ich nehme dann noch das* L* wie *L*eiche.


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut bis dann  sage mal noch C



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich nehme dann noch das* L* wie *L*eiche.



leider auch nein


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

leider auch kein *I*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Sage mal N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

jetzt aber :WOW:

*_ _ h n e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (5 Nov. 2014)

Ein *U* natürlich! :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ein *U* natürlich! :WOW:



nein kein *U* (aber fast)


----------



## Hehnii (5 Nov. 2014)

Dann halt das *Ü!*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ ü h n e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Dann noch das B wie blödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das B wie blödes Wort



:thumbup: damit kommst Du auf die *B ü h n e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2014)

Bin erstmal weg kann ruhig ein anderer ein Wort einstellen


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2014)

ich fange mal mir einem *O* an


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Oho 

_ o _ o


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2014)

wie wärs mit einem *L*?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Logo kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Logo kein L



schade, hätte gerne mit einem *S* ein Solo hingelegt


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

S aber auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Hallo! 
Ein *M* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Auch kein M


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Ein *N* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

N natürlich auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2014)

vielleicht *T*oto?


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

oder ein *R* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

kein R  leider


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

T ist dabei 

_ o t o


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Ich knips mal das *W* rein.


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Komisches Wort


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Ich stelle mir das Bild mit einem *P* vor.


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Nein ist auch kein Poto


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es aber!  Ich nehme ein* V.*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Auch nicht  kannst ruhig lösen bin eh gleich weg


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Na gut! 

Dann nehme ich das* F* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich richtig das "F o t o" :thumbup:

War schwer gell


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Ja, ich bin ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen. 

Machen wir morgen weiter, ok?


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Nochmal so ein komisches Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

ich mach mal wieder den *A*nfang


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2014)

...und ich *E*rweitere das Ganze


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Weder das A noch das E


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

dann versuche ich das *U*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

mit dem *O* hatte ich letztes mal großen Erfolg


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Diesmal weniger


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

aber ein *I* ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Ich nehme an du meinst ein l also L  und kein i I

_ _ l _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst ein l also L  und kein i I
> 
> _ _ l _



nein ich wollte ein :WOW: *iiiiiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Gut sollste haben 

_ i _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

ein *Z* hatten wir schon lange nicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Hast jetzt aber nicht mitgedacht  kein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

dann bitte ein *W*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

auch kein W fange lieber vorne im ABC an


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2014)

ein *D* wie *D*ora bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ i _ d


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Robe leider nein les mal zurück dann haste es fast


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Rolli 

Ein L dann


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Klaro 

_ i l d


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

B wie Bild?


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Endlich mal einer der gut lösen kann  ist natürlich das "B i l d" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Alles so grosse  naja mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Grad die "Großen" sind so schwierig 


_ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Genau  mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Jetzt gehts los :dancing: ein S


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

s e _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

*N*ein...


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Ne*i*n...


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Ein a vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

N*a*in...


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

*B*löd ist nicht dabei 

Ein Tipp: 2 sehr seltene Buchstaben fehlen noch


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Doppel se*xx*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Einmal geht 

s e x _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

kann ja nur sexy sein 

und ich suche normale Wörter


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Bei mir gibt es keine normalen Wörter 

s e x y ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Gut Robe dein Wort in Gottes Ohr 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Fang ich doch mit einem Y an


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Nein  aber mach weiter


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Ein X dann


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

kann ich jetzt lange Nein schreiben


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Na gut, das seltene E bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Nee das macht doch keinen Spass 

_ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

:WOW:

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

*N*atürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

*B*itte ein B


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Kein B


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Ein A?


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Der *R*olli sollte aber gehen


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Nee schon alt und am rosten


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Na gut, ein H bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

auch kein H


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

na endlich 

_ e i _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Das find ich *g*eil


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

könnte stimmen 

G e i _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Erst mal ein Z


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

bin nicht Geizig


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Ich nehm' mal das L


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Heisst aber nicht das ich es bin  "G e i l" ist richtig


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Will's mal glauben 

Weiss nicht, noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Glaub es ruhig 

Mach mal noch eins


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Na gut, ein längeres Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Jo sehr lang  sage mal das E :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Immerhin ein Buchstabe mehr 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Jo  dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Vielleicht das S


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2014)

Nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Fange mal mit A an


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Gute Taktik, aber kein A


----------



## Sachse (8 Nov. 2014)

T wie Torfrock


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Stimmt 

T _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Die T*u*lpe ist es nicht


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Kein R


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Sage mal wieder B wie Blöd


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Kein B, deine Buchstabenauswahl ist für die Tonne


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Egal  mal das D wie Dose


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Das D ist auch für die Tonne


----------



## EgonM (8 Nov. 2014)

Immer zuerst die Vokale durchmachen!
O wie Tonne


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Weiss ich auch deshalb nehme ich das w


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

EgonM schrieb:


> Immer zuerst die Vokale durchmachen!
> O wie Tonne



Genau 

T o _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Jetzt wirst Du aber rebellisch, Rolli 

Kein W


----------



## EgonM (8 Nov. 2014)

Ich fordere ein F und hoffe, dass das noch nicht vergeben wurde :thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Gebe Egon noch eine Chance und sage M


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Na super, wollt ihr die Nacht durchmachen 

Beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Ja ich kreise jetzt den Buchstaben ein  ein O


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

Gut eingekreist 

T o _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Na gut machen wir zu  das N bitte


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2014)

T o n n e passt :thumbup:

Ich mach' mich vom Acker :mussweg:

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2014)

Mal wieder ein langes neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2014)

bevor ich geh - nehm ich das *E*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2014)

Gut ist dabei 

_ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2014)

Bitte ein *G*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2014)

Kein G leider


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2014)

und ein *L*?


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2014)

leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

vielleicht aber ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2014)

Moin Jungs! 

Da kommt natürlich ein* K* rein.


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

moin natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Hehnii 

ich probiere ein *T*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2014)

Dann geht ja nur noch das *R*!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Weder das T noch das R


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2014)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht. 

Ein *B* wie *B*escheuertes Wort vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ist ein sehr gängiges Wort  denkste wahrscheinlich alle 2 min. dran lol3


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2014)

Sex? 

Hat aber nur 3 Buchstaben.
Ich versuche mal das *X.*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

wusste doch das hilft 

_ e x _


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2014)

Dann nehme ich noch das *S*.


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Klar 

S e x _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

dann wird ja wohl noch ein *Y* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Aber sicher doch  "S e x y" :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

jetzt mach ich mal ein langes Wort, das ist leichter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Auch gut  dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

das fängt ja gut an :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

sehr gut - hast ja schon fast gelöst :thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

hehe Scherzkeks  mal ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

kein *H* - beginnt jetzt eine Pechsträhne?


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ist doch normal ein S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

kein *S* - wirklich eine Pechsträhne


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Fortsetzung der Pechsträhne - kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Das ist *B*löd


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist *B*löd



ja, sehr blöd - aber ohne *B*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

dann mal das D


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

kein *D* - das ist jetzt aber schon eine arge Pechsträhne


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Mal weiter ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal weiter ein F



auch nicht, jetzt bleiben aber nicht mehr viele Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Das ABC ist noch lang  ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

leider auch kein *G*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

auch kein *I*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Vielleicht ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein K



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Kann noch *L*ange dauern


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kann noch *L*ange dauern



das kann ich nicht verantworten - geb Dir daher gleich 2 *L* :thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ l l _ _ e r*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

das "P" ...bitte

*...nabend die Herren !!!*:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marco - gleich ein Treffer :thumbup:

*P _ l l _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute :WOW:

Hey Marco


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

jetzt geht was weiter :thumbup::thumbup:

*P u l l _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...na dann bitte das "v"........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann bitte das "v"........:thumbup::thumbup:



sehr gut :thumbup:

*P u l l o v e r*

Marco ist der Sieger


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Macht man die ganze Vorarbeit und dann sowas


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...gibt es in lang aber auch in kurz

*-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

ein *Ä* wie *Ä*rmel bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Macht man die ganze Vorarbeit und dann sowas



*Sorry !!!*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ein K bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

*Boa !!!!*

*K----*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2014)

ein oder zwei *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

L ist immer gut


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...aber, na Hallo !!!!

*Ke--e*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> L ist immer gut



..ich meinte zwar die "Kette"...aber die "Kelle" ist auch gut !!!!

*Kelle*...der "Rolli" Bitte :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

und ich dachte die Kerze lol3


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Gut mache ich auch mal ein längeres Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...das "K" wie Kerze:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

nein keine Kerze


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...na jut ...dann bitte das "e".....Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

auch kein E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

*A*:thx:....................


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

nein  kleiner Tipp Lektüre für den Herren


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...das *"P"*................Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ach so ein Tipp hilft 

P _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

....das "o" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

P o _ _ o


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

..und fertig ist der *Porno*...oder?


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Hast jetzt ohne Buchstaben gelöst  aber richtig der "Porno" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...wie sieht es aus....noch einen kleeenen ???


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

mach noch eins


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

*------*...........


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup:

*-----e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Mal das S wie Sex


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

*no !!!*..


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...können wir drüber reden :thumbup::thumbup:

*-r---e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...aha, 50+...

*-ri--e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Mein geliebtes L


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...wieder so ein Volltreffer:thumbup::thumbup:

*-rille*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Meine *B*rille habe ich aber schon seit 40 Jahren


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Meine *B*rille habe ich aber schon seit 40 Jahren



na ja, ist ok !!......ich brauche seit neuestem eine, für meine Elektronikreparaturen (Minischrauben und so...)

..die *Brille*...natürlich richtig :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Jaja solange du noch nicht etwas anderst brauchst 

Noch eins ?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

..knall mal rin :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

..man, wieder so schwer....sechs Buchstaben 

...das "e" ..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ganz einfach  kein E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz einfach  kein E



..dit war mir klar...........das "u"...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...jut, ist hart....dann bitte das *"A"*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Jawohl 

_ _ a _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...das "s"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...das "n"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich kein N


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...ganz leicht :angry:..das "u" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Ist auch ganz leicht  kein U


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Tipp: Was braucht der Mann noch im Alter ausser eine Brille


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...das R


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Sag ich doch leichtes Wort 

_ _ a _ r a


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...ein "V"...wie Vitamine


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich 

V _ a _ r a


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...das "i"..bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Aber Logo 

V i a _ r a


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...google sagt ...das "g"...stimmt dit ??:thx:


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2014)

Google hat Recht  ist "V i a g r a" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2014)

Sage dann mal für heute n8t


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2014)

Alles klar, bis demnächst:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Rolli 

zur Abwechslung einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Hallo schiwi  ist dabei 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2014)

ist auch ein *R* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Nein kein R


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Freunde! 

Ich werde Euch mal helfen. 

Ein *N* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Hehnii kein N


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2014)

Dann das *D* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Auch nicht  kleiner Tipp darauf wurde jetzt gelandet


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2014)

Du sollst doch nicht immer so viel helfen. Dann ist es doch zu einfach. 

Ich nehme ein *M* wie *M*ars.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Sonst wirste ja nie fertig 

_ _ m e _


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2014)

Dann noch das *T *wie As*T*eroid.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ m e t


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2014)

Ein *O* wie S*O*nde noch. 

Ich muss jetzt erst mal wieder was tun. Bis heute Abend!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich 

_ o m e t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2014)

Bitte das *K* wie Komet


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Richtig ist der "K o m e t" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2014)

dann nehme ich wieder einmal ein langes und damit leichtes Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2014)

Mal sehen  bitte das E


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Entschuldigt meine lange Abwesenheit.
Mein PC hat das zeitliche gesegnet 
Habe aber schon einen neuen


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

*E* ist natürlich vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Hey zurück schiwi 

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

*R* ist auch vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Oh läuft gut  mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh läuft gut  mal das S



leider nein  - immer geht's nicht


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Naja mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Naja mal das A



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ a _ e _ a r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Macht mich jetzt echt schlauer  ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

nein, kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ a n e _ a r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



super :thumbup:

*_ _ a n e _ a r i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Komisches Wort  ein O


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisches Wort  ein O



ist nicht so komisch, aber ohne *O*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisches Wort  ein O



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ a n e _ a r i u _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M wie Maus



ich glaub jetzt hast Du's :thumbup:

*_ _ a n e _ a r i u m*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Ich ahne was  ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich ahne was  ein T



ja die langen Wörter sind leicht 

*_ _ a n e t a r i u m*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Naja leicht war das auch nicht  ein P bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

bist in der Zielgerade 

*P _ a n e t a r i u m*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal noch das L


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup: gelöst

*P l a n e t a r i u m*

ich mach Schluss für heute n8t


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2014)

Alles klar Gute Nacht schiwi


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2014)

wieder einmal *E* wie Emil


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2014)

Vielleicht auch ein *A*?


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2014)

da würde auch ein *U* gut hineinpassen


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

ja könnte  passt aber nicht


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

Nabend Ihr beiden! 

Ein *T* passt da auch noch gut rein.


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

Frechheit! 

Dann halt ein *R*olli.


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

Dann ein *N* wie *N*atürlich ist es dabei.


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ a n _ e


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

Dann noch ein *B.*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

nein kein B


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

Dann vielleicht ein *G.*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2014)

ein *Z* könnte gut passen


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Kein G


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Das Z ist dabei 

_ _ _ a n z e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2014)

ein *C* wäre auch schön


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Nein ist keine Schanze


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

ein *W* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Nein auch kein W


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2014)

dann nehme ich ein *P* wie *P*lumenstock


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Sehr gut 

P _ _ a n z e


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

ein* L* ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Auch dabei 

P _ l a n z e


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

Ok, dann Opfer ich mich mal und nehme ein *F*. 

Für ein neues habe ich aber keine Lust mehr, vielleicht morgen Abend.


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Ist natürlich richtig die "P f l a n z e" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2014)

Mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2014)

wie wäre es einmal mit einem *U*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2014)

Das ist gut 

_ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2014)

und ein *T*?


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2014)

Auch dabei 

_ u t


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2014)

ich setze mir ein *H* auf


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2014)

Nein kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein kein H



dann ärgere ich mich und nehme ein *W*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2014)

Richtig geärgert  "W u t" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

dann mach ich wieder was einfaches 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



fast immer ein Treffer 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Das R auch


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das R auch



sehr gut :thumbup:

*R _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Vielleicht auch ein N


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ein N



ja, sehr gut :thumbup::thumbup:

*R _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Bestimmt auch das A


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch das A



super :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

das wird ja ein Durchmarsch

*R a _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Gute Nase gehabt  bitte ein U


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gute Nase gehabt  bitte ein U



ich hab's offenbar verschrien  kein *U*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Dachte zur Pflanze gehören die Raupen 

Dann mal ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

ja 

*R a h _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

und das M


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

super :WOW:

*R a h m e n* :WOW:

:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Stell mal noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2014)

ich nehme ein *E* wie *E*nde für heute


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

Gibt es nicht kein *E*nde dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2014)

dann mache ich heute mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2014)

Aber sicher doch 

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2014)

ist vielleicht auch ein *U* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2014)

Nein kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2014)

dann nehme ich das *S*chiwi-*S*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2014)

kein schiwi - s dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2014)

dann halt das *R*olli-*S*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Nov. 2014)

Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Nein kein R


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

aber ein O 

_ a _ _ o _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2014)

aber ein *N* wird doch wohl dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ a _ _ o n


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2014)

ich versuche ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Nein kein T


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Rolli und schiwi wenn er noch mal auftaucht! 

Ich nehme ein *G* wie *G*uten Abend!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Hey Hehnii leider kein G


----------



## Schweizer (23 Nov. 2014)

Hi Rolli!
Ein (oder evtl. zwei) *L* ?


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Schweizer ein L 

_ a l _ o n


----------



## Schweizer (23 Nov. 2014)

Na immerhin! 
Dann probier ich ein *K*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Vielleicht ein *B*?


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Das K ist drin 

_ a l k o n


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Das B auch "B a l k o n" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

:WOW: Das B war richtig? Dann bin ich ja dran! :WOW:

Hier ein Neues:

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2014)

bitte ein *E*


----------



## Schweizer (23 Nov. 2014)

ein *A* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *E* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das* A* ist dabei! 

_ _ a_


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Schweizer (23 Nov. 2014)

ein *P* schlag ich vor


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *R* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *P* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *O* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

dann mal das T


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *T* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Schweizer (23 Nov. 2014)

ein *S* wie selebboard


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *S* ist dabei! 

_ _ a s


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *B* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Was ist mit dem D


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *D* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das G


----------



## Schweizer (23 Nov. 2014)

ein *K* vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *G* ist dabei! 

G _ a s


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das *K* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

und das L


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2014)

Das L ist dabei! 

*G l a s* ist richtig! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Mal noch eins 

_ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2014)

ich fang einmal mit einem *U* an


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2014)

dann versuche ich ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2014)

Auch kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2014)

d*a*nn d*a*s *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2014)

AHA 

_ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2014)

ein *D* wie *D*ora bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

D _ a


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2014)

Richtig "Dia" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Endlich darf ich mal wieder 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Robe  bitte ein E


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Ist dabei Rolli :thumbup: 


_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Geht wieder los  ein H


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Stimmt 

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

*B*öse Robe


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Nein, nicht *b*öse


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Wieder nein


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das D wie doof


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Doof, dass das D nicht dabei ist


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

sagst es  ein F vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Kein F 

Ein Tip: Hat was mit Wintersport zu tun


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

_ _ i _ e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Jetzt geht's aber schnell 


_ _ i p e


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Gekonnt ist gekonnt  bitte ein L


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Das ist wohl wahr 


L _ i p e


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

und noch das O :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Sehr schnell gelöst :thumbup:


L o i p e ist korrekt


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal noch ein schnelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Dann fang ich mal schnell mit einem E an


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Nee nicht immer


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Oje 

Ein A dann


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Nov. 2014)

Juchuu 

Ein S dann bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2014)

auch dabei 

S _ a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Sehr gut 

S l a l _ _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Du bist ja beim Thema geblieben 

Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Wollte es dir nicht so schwer machen 

S l a l o _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Ist Dir gelungen 


Dann noch das M


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Klar doch  "S l a l o m" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Das ist schön 

Gut, noch ein ganz Kurzes:

_ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Die kurzen sind gefährlich  mal ein U


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Kein U


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Nein....


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Ein B


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Nein, kein B 

Sind zwei oft vorkommende Buchstaben dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Dann sicher das E


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Geht doch 


E _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das i


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

i gehört nicht dazu


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Das wird heute nix mehr 

Kein F


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Nein,nicht dabei 

Ein noch häufig vorkommendes Vokal ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Dann das R


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

Kein R


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

E _ a :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Ein V etwa


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

V ist ist dabei :WOW:


E v a war das gesuchte Wort


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Von Sport auf Namen was für ein Sprung 

Naja jetzt jedenfalls erstmal n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2014)

n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

Hallo! 

Ganz klar ein *N* ist dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Hey Hehnii hast Recht 

_ _ _ n


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

Dann ist auch das *A* dabei!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2014)

aber dafür das *E*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

...oder das* U* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Weder das E noch das U


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

dann muss aber das* O *drin sein


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ o _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2014)

bitte ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Nein kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2014)

dann versuche ich es mit einem *K*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

auch kein K


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

Da ist aber definitiv ein *H* dabei.


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

definitiv nicht


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

ein *L* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

auch kein L


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

dann vielleicht ein *B*?


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

auch kein B da fehlt noch einer der kommt sehr oft


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

Ich nehme dann mal das *G* noch. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

Kein G und gute Nacht Hehnii


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

moin099 ich fange den neuen Tag mit einem *D* an


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

moin58 leider kein D


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2014)

Ich nehme mal den *R*olli.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

moin58 aber klar doch 

_ o r n


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2014)

H und D sind es ja nicht. 

Dann nehme ich mal das *P.*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

das ist plöd


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

jetzt fang ich von *V**orn* an


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Bist nah dran


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2014)

Ich nehme noch einen *K*orn! Prost!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Mag kein Korn


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

jetzt werde ich schön langsam *z*ornig :angry:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Siehste bringt doch was  "Z o r n" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

dann wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Hehe  mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hehe  mal das E



 leider nein


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal ein "A" ?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Dann bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt ein R



*rrrrrrr*ichtig :thumbup:

*_ _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Mal das O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das O wie Otto



leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

ist doch nicht *n*ormal


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...nabend die Herren !!!:WOW:

...wie sieht es mit dem großen "W" aus


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> ist doch nicht *n*ormal



leider kein *N*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marco - leider auch kein *W*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Dann mal das M  und Hallo Marco


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das M  und Hallo Marco



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ r m*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...ein dickes "W"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein dickes "W"...Bitte



das *W* wie *W*urm hattest du schon, war nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T vielleicht



auch kein *T*urm


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> das *W* wie *W*urm hattest du schon, war nicht dabei





das "D" wie Dickdarm ...Bitte...


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

aber das U


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

*D* ist gut :thumbup:

*D _ r m*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> aber das U



leider auch nicht - ist aber wirklich ein sch... Wort


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Ein A wie Arsch


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Arsch



na warum nicht gleich :WOW:

*D a r m*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::thx::thumbup:


Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Arsch


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

dann bleiben wir gleich beim *A*rsch


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Der ist dabei 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

*B*...wie Bitte....Bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Natürlich kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

da wird ja noch mehr vom A*r*sch dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Kein Arsch mehr


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

..das "e" passt....oder


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kein Arsch mehr



ich versuche es trotzdem noch einmal - Ar*s*ch


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Denk an die Danke deshalb ist auch kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Nein sagte doch kein Arsch mehr


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

ist vielleicht ein *O* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Nö kein O


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...oder das "u"


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Leider auch kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

dann nehme ich das *W*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Leider kein W


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...das "s"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

War schon immer noch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...na dann das "M":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

*d*as ist ein *d*ummes Wort


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Sehr gut 

M a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Kein D leider


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kein D leider



dann nehm ich halt das harte *T*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

..und das "g"


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Kein T


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Aber das doppelte G 

M a g g _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...und das "x"... Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

nö


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

und das *Y*?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Nö googelt mal nach der Schreibweise


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

dann kanns ja wohl nur noch das *I* sein


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

sieht zwar aus wie ein l aber meinst bestimmt ein i 

Richtig "M a g g i" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2014)

ich mach Schluss für heute

wünsch euch noch viel Spaß und sage n8t


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

n8t schiwi bis dene


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

..noch Bock einen Kleinen ?????


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Hau rein Berliner


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...was leichtes , mit Vorgabe 

*--ll-----ll*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Tolles Kunstwerk und null Ahnung ein E


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...na Süpppeeeerrr !!!!
..da haut eener aber wieder richtig rin :thumbup::thumbup:

*-elle---ell*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

komisches Wort ein N


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

..neee


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

H passt nicht ...aber der HSV


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Sage mal D wie Dorf


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Jo !!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*-elle-d-ell*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Ach jetzt weiss ich 

Ein K bitte


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Kelle-d-ell*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Aber das Tippen wird immer schlimmer 

Ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

..aber wieder ein Volltreffer :thumbup::thumbup:

*Kellerd-ell*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Dann noch das U


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

*jep !!!!*

*Kellerduell*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Noch ein leichtes


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Ganz einfach für dich 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...das "H" ...bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Richtig :thumbup:

H _ _ _ h _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...wir denken von Spiel zu Spiel 
...das hübsche "e" ...bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Weiss ich doch 

H e _ _ h _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...ein "t" wie Tor gegen Bayern:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Träum weiter 

H e _ t h _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

...das "a" wie aufpassen morgen


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Wer ?

H e _ t h a


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

---das "r"..wie rate mal..........Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Dafür haste auch doppelt :thx: bekommen 

"H e r t h a" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Sage dann mal n8t und Träume vom Hertha Sieg


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2014)

*...unentschieden reicht auch !!!*

...machs gut, bis dann :thumbup:
:thx::thx:


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2014)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)

...das "o"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2014)

ich nehme das *U*


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2014)

Ich ein nehme ein R


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2014)

Das O ist da kein U kein R 

_ o _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2014)

das *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2014)

Leider kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2014)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*?


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2014)

Auch keine Not


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2014)

dann versuche ich das *L*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)

...das "B" wie Bon ...bitte mal, der Herr ais Essen:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2014)

Kein L aber das B doppelt  

"B o b" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2014)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Dez. 2014)

ich nehme das *A* wie *A*nfang


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

..kein "A" dabei aber das "E" :thumbup:

*-e--e----*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2014)

bei so vielen E sind auch oft *I* wie Igel dabei


----------



## Max100 (4 Dez. 2014)

Vielleicht auch ein "*U*"?


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

...kein "i"...aber das "u"...:thumbup:

*-e--e-u--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2014)

und das *R*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

...kein "s".....aber das "r"...Sensationell :thumbup::thumbup:

*-erre-u-r*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2014)

zwei *H* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

...und die Rolex ist Deine:thumbup::thumbup:

*Herre-uhr*.... au, nee, erstmal nur das Armband


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

mach das N schon rein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

..sofort:thumbup::thumbup:

*Herrenuhr*.....:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Mach ich mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

...dann bitte mal das "e" :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

kein E leider


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

...das "a"..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Klar 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

Hallo Ihr Beiden.
Ich nehme mal das *S.*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Hallo Hehnii ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ s


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

Dann noch den *R*olli.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Nein bin nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

vielleicht ein *T* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

auch kein T


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

aber ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Der war gut 

N _ _ _ _ a _ s


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

...das "m" Bitte mal


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

Ein* L* wie *L*aus bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

kein M aber das L 

N _ _ _ l a _ s


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

Ein *K* wie Ni*k*o bitte.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

klar doch 

N _ k _ l a _ s


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ein *K* wie Ni*k*o bitte.



*Toorr !!!*...und das "u" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Klar 

N _ k _ l a u s


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2014)

Ein *O* wie *O*h*O* n*O*ch.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

..das "i" passt auch irgendwie, oder ??


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Das O stimmt 

N _ k o l a u s


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

und Marco "N i k o l a u s" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

*--ü-----*..........lecker :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

null...............


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--ü--e--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

..passt nicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

"B" passt nie im Winter


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Dann das H


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2014)

*--üh-e--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Nehme mal das W


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--ühwe--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das G und denk an Danke


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*G-ühwe--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Ich glaube ein L noch


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)

..passt auch :thumbup::thumbup:

*Glühwe--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Dann nehme ich noch das N


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Glühwe-n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

und zum Schluss noch das i


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)

..lass es dir schmecken:thumbup::thumbup:

*Glühwein*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Heute nicht mehr  sage mal n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2014)

Gute Nacht Rolli..........:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2014)

moin099 Rolli - mal das übliche *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

moin58 schiwi kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2014)

dann halt das *A*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Ist dabei 

_ a _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2014)

Bitte ein "K"


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Leider kein K


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2014)

ich hätte gerne ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2014)

dann vielleicht ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Nö auch nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2014)

ein *R*rrrrolli bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ a r _ _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Ich hätte gerne ein N


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Gerne  Hallo Robe 

_ a r _ _ _ a n


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Guten Abend Rolli 

*Z*ucker bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Bist gut 

_ a r z _ _ a n


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

*I*st ja bald Weihnachten


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Ja deshalb 

_ a r z i _ a n


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Ein P bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Der Experte schlägt wieder zu 

_ a r z i p a n


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

*M*arzipan sollte es sein


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Richtig Meister ist "M a r z i p a n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Neues Wort, hat auch mit Weihnachten zu tun 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Also zuerst ein W


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Kann man versuchen 

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Ausnahmsweise mal 


_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Schön nur an der falschen Stelle  sagen wir mal *A*aah


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch :thumbup:


_ a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Kein H nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Das R geht immer


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Fast immer, aber diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Nein, leider kein S dabei 

Ein Tip: Ist eine Pflanze


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Ein B wie Baum


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Baum ja, B nein


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Na gut das F wie Fichte


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Das war der falsche Baum


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

sagen wir mal 2x N


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Jawoll 


_ a n n e


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Dann sagen wir mal *T*anne


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

T a n n e ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2014)

Noch ein kleines der Herr


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2014)

Na klar doch


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2014)

Gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2014)

Ich fang mal mit einem E an


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2014)

Geht klar 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2014)

Geht auch ein A?


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2014)

Geht auch 

A _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2014)

Hast wohl schon eine Ahnung lol3

A _ _ e n _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2014)

Ach Quatsch 


Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2014)

Glaube doch 

A _ _ e n t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2014)

o.k. ich gebe es zu 


Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2014)

Ist auch gut so 

A d _ e n t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2014)

Das seltene V noch


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2014)

ich sage "A d v e n t" ist richtig und wünsche eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2014)

Die n8t wünsche ich Dir auch


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2014)

*E*rst einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Aber sicher und Hallo 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2014)

dann hätte ich gerne ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Diesmal kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2014)

aber vielleicht ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Das N ist dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

...das "i"...Bitte und Guten Abend !!!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Guten Abend und kein i


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

...na dann auf Wiedersehen !!!

...Das "g" vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Auch kein G


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

...das "b"...wie Bitte !!!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Aber klar 

_ e b _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

....da schreit aber mächtig das "L"


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Bist auf der richtigen Spur 

L e b _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

...und ein lecker "k" ..Bitte


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

ein "u" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Beides dabei 

L e b k u _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

und Hallo Schweizer


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

...und das "c" Bitte :thumbup:------------und Hallo "Schweizer"


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

Hi Rolli & Marco


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Schnelles C 

L e b k u c _ e n


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

Marco hat die Lösung, glaub ich


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Nein da fehlt noch ein Buchstabe also los Jungs


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

...das "k".... Bitte


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

Ich nehm das h, wenn Marco nicht will


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Marco stellt sich immer so an hat wohl Angst ein Wort reinzustellen


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

und "L e b k u c h e n" ist natürlich richtig :thumbup: bist dran Schweizer


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

Auf ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

is natürlich dabei Rolli 
_ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

dann mal das R


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

auch das ist dabei! :WOW:
_ _ _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

dann bestimmt auch das S


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

jup, auch das ist dabei!
_ s _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Vielleicht auch ein H


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

ein h ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

ein t ist dabei 
_ s t e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Auch ein O


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

ein O ist auch dabei 
_ s t e r o _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Dann bestimmt auch das A


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

ich glaub jetzt hat ers (fast)! 

A s t e r o _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

nehme mal an ein i


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

is auch richtig!


A s t e r o i _


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

würde sagen dann noch das D :WOW:


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

Das D ist natürlich auch richtig!

A s t e r o i d -> Asteroid

Congratulations _Rolli_! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Okay dann sage ich gute Nacht Schweizer


----------



## Schweizer (8 Dez. 2014)

Nächtle Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2014)

dann wieder mal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2014)

dann probiere ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2014)

Nein kein S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2014)

...das "r" ...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Dez. 2014)

bitte ein oder mehrere *N* :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Das R ist dabei 

_ e _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

keine N's


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Dez. 2014)

wie wäre es mit einem *I* wie Igel?


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e _ e r _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Dez. 2014)

jetzt hätte ich gerne ein *G*eschenk


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Leider kein Geschenk


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Klar und Hallo Robe 

_ e _ e r _ i d


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Ui, bist ja da, Rolli 


Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Ja jetzt 

_ e _ e r o i d


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Das T bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Leicht jetzt 

_ e t e r o i d


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Der M e t e r o i d sollte es sein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Richtig der Herr :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Hier ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Das E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Ist dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Ein N vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Perfekt 

_ _ _ n e _


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Rate mal weiter  ein S


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Leider kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Nein, leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

*M*ann nee


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

*M*ann nee auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

das ist *b*löd


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Wie *b*löd, nicht dabei 

Ein Tip: Hat auch mit Astronomie zu tun


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

*A*hhaa


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

J*a* 

_ _ a n e _


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Dann auch bestimmt ein T


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

War wohl zu einfach 

_ _ a n e t


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Naja es ging  bitte ein L


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

_ l a n e t :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Müsste dann der P l a n e t sein


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Der *Planet* ist es :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Wie immer 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Als nächstes ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Nene diesmal nicht


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Schon besser 

_ u _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2014)

Dann den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

Hier 

_ u _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

Das sieht wieder sehr astronomisch aus 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Könnte sein 

_ u _ i _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Geht ja zügig 

_ u _ i t e r


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

Ich geb mein bestes 

Dann mal das P


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ u p i t e r


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

Der *Jupiter* sollte es sein


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

So ist es :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

Na gut, ein kurzes, einfaches, schnelles noch 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Gut ein D


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

Mit diesem Buchstaben als erstes habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet 


_ _ d _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Dachte wäre der Mond  dann eben das E


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

E _ d e


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Kann ja dann nur die E r d e sein


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2014)

Genau, die ist es :thumbup:

Dann mal eine n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Sage dann auch mal n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2014)

wieder einmal das übliche *E*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Wie immer 

_ e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2014)

ein *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2014)

dann probiere ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Jawohl 

_ e _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2014)

ich habe einen *V*erdacht


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Könnte was dran sein 

V e _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2014)

ich hör schon den *U*hu rufen


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2014)

Der könnte da aber schlecht leben 

V e _ u s

und ans Danke denken


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Dez. 2014)

da*nn* *n*ehme ich *n*atürlich das *N*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2014)

Richtig "V e n u s " :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Dez. 2014)

dann ein neues ...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2014)

Hallo!

Dann ein *N*eues *N*.


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Dez. 2014)

Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ n*


----------



## Robe22 (14 Dez. 2014)

*O*ch nö


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2014)

Doch,Doch 

P _ u t o


----------



## Robe22 (14 Dez. 2014)

Kann ja nur noch das L sein


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2014)

Klar "P l u t o"  sage ich doch ein ganz normales Wort


----------



## Robe22 (14 Dez. 2014)

Na gut, noch ein kurzes:


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2014)

Na schön dann das E


----------



## Robe22 (14 Dez. 2014)

Natürlich kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2014)

war klar  dann das R


----------



## Robe22 (14 Dez. 2014)

Auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2014)

Vielleicht das S


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

Nö, auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Ein A aber bestimmt


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

Das wird noch ein langer Abend 

kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Musst auch mal vernünfige Wörter nehmen 

Ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

Ich nehme nur vernünftige Wörter 

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

*M*erke ich


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

Siehste 


M _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Ein O wie Ohhooo


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

Haste ne Ahnung 


M o _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Wenn das N auch stimmt dann ja


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

*N*a klar :thumbup:


M o n _


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Na dann noch das D


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

M o n d ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Wünsche dir dann eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2014)

Die n8t wünsche ich Dir auch Rolli


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2014)

wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2014)

dann versuche ich es mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Auch kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2014)

und ein *R*?


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Sehr gut 

_ e r _ _ r


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2014)

ein *K* hätte ich gerne


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Klar 

_ e r k _ r


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2014)

und ein *M* wie *M*ars


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Bist gut heute 

M e r k _ r


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2014)

dann mach ich nach einer längeren *U*nterbrechung weiter


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2014)

Natürlich "M e r k u r" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



n e i n


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2014)

Ganz klar das *N.*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das R



auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ganz klar das *N.*



ganz klar - nein


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2014)

Dann halt eindeutig das *T*.


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Dann halt eindeutig das *T*.



eindeutig - nein


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2014)

*A*ber d*A*s *A A*uf *A*lle F*A*elle.


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Ein U wie Uhu


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> *A*ber d*A*s *A A*uf *A*lle F*A*elle.



bei so vielen *A* muss ich ja "ja" sagen 

*_ _ _ a*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Uhu



kein Uhu und keine Eule


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



ja, aber ohne *B*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Ein D wie doof


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie doof



ja - aber ohne *D*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das L


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

mal das G


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> mal das G



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*_ _ g a*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Vielleicht ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

leider nein


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Mal das J


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das J



knapp daneben


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Ein K wie Klops


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

*K*ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Was soll das den sein  ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

auch kein *M* 

ich glaube du solltest mal meditieren


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Treffer :thumbup:

*_ o g a*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

Was für ein doofes Wort  ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was für ein doofes Wort  ein Y



stimmt - aber du siehst, meditieren hilft :WOW:

*Y O G A*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2014)

dann schmeiß ich mal das *E* rein


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2014)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2014)

dann halt das *A*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2014)

Auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2014)

dann aber das *O*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2014)

Leider auch kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

dann wird ja wohl ein *U* vorkommen


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2014)

Ich schmeiß noch mal das *iiiiiiiiiiiii* rein.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ah jetzt kommt es 

_ u _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Das i auch 

_ u _ _ i _ _


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann den *R*olli bitte.


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Der ist noch im Halbschlaf


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann ein *S* wie: *S*teh auf!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Nee zu früh


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann *B*leib halt liegen!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Werd ja immer gestört  auch kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

*N*ur *N*icht ei*N*schlafe*N*


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann ein: *J*etzt aber raus aus dem Bett!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Bin ja dabei 

_ u _ _ i n _


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Aber kein J


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2014)

....und Zähne *P*utzen nach dem Aufstehen!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Nee erstmal das wegmachen 

P u _ _ i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

dann bitte das *D* (ich nehme auch 2)


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Bekommste 

P u d d i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

jetzt wird es schwierig - aber ich versuche ein *G*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Jawohl ist der "P u d d i n g" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

na dann mal was ganz leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

dann mal 3 E


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mal 3 E



nur nicht übermütig werden - 2 genügen auch 

*_ e _ _ e*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein S bitte



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ e _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein R bestimmt


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R bestimmt



nein - ich hab schon geglaubt es ist zu leicht


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Leicht gibt es nicht  ein i


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leicht gibt es nicht  ein i



kein Igel-*I*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Vielleicht ein M ?


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein M ?



nein - auch kein *M*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann probier ich mal ein K


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Nehme mal das G


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das G



kein *G*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann probier ich mal ein K



:WOW: stimmt

*K e k s e*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Hier mal ein Neues:


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Na klar doch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Spielverderber  ein S dann


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

aber sicher das *A*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ich will mal nicht so sein 


_ _ _ _ s


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> aber sicher das *A*



Kein A


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein R bestimmt


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Kein R dabei


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein H aber


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

bitte ein *N*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

H ja, N nein 


_ h _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

dann nehm ich den *U*hu


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Nein, auch kein U dabei


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein C


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

bitte ein *O*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein O ist leider nicht dabei 
Aber Rolli scheint eine Ahnung zu haben 


C h _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2014)

ein *I* wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *I* wie Igel




C h *i* _ s :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Hab keine Ahnung Chaos passt nicht  aber P passt auch


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ja, P passt 


C h i p s ist richtig :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Mach ich mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Leider nein


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein O vielleicht ?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Naja, dann doch mal das E


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Das hilft mir sehr weiter 

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Immer schön raten  no N


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Wieder mal ein *s*...... Wort


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ja ist dabei 

_ _ s _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ich versuche mal ein T


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Guter Versuch 

_ _ s t e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein i vielleicht ?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Nein kein i


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann muß ein H dabei sein :angry:


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Nee muss nicht


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ist doch dabei 

_ _ s t e r _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein L vielleicht ?


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Nein auch kein L


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Wie *b*löd


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ist nicht blöd


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann halt *d*oof


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Ist auch nicht doof


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal ein U


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2014)

Auch nicht 

Möchtest du mal einen Tipp ?


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2014)

Bevor ich das ganze Alphabet durchgehen muß


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2014)

Erster kleiner Tipp 
der Doppelbuchstabe ist ziemlich hinten im ABC


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2014)

Ach ein Buchstabe ist doppelt


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2014)

Nehmen wir mal das Y


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2014)

Volltreffer 

_ y s t e r y


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2014)

Das M dann noch 

Ist aber kein deutsches Wort


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2014)

"M y s t e r y" ist richtig :thumbup:

und was heisst heute noch Deutsch unter was willste dieses Filmgenre sonst bezeichnen


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2014)

Na gut, hast mich überzeugt 

Ich würde sagen, hören wir auf für heute 

n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2014)

OK n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Hier mal ein Neues: 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

Hej 

Ich nehm ein A


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Oh, einer erbarmt sich 

Leider kein A dabei


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

O wie ok


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Das ist *o*.k. :thumbup:


_ o _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Hallo Jungs  mal das E :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Kein E Rolli


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

Dann nehm ich ein H

(Hoi Rolli)


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Nein, kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

R ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Hallo wie geht's


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Hier ist voll viel Werbung

Ich bin neu hier kurze frage kann ich Beiträge selber zusammen Fügen ?


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ne, S auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Joo5392 schrieb:


> Hier ist voll viel Werbung
> 
> Ich bin neu hier kurze frage kann ich Beiträge selber zusammen Fügen ?



Sicher aber auf die Regeln achten


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Evtl ein t 

Jap kein Thema rolli bin selbst in anderen Bulletin Foren offizieller  
Und von da kenne ich das so das nur die Moderatoren bzw admins Beiträge zusammen fügen können.

Deshalb meine frage, bin mit iPad hier und es ist alles etwas unübersichtlich vor allem weil egal wo ich drauf klicke Werbung kommt


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Kein *b*lödes Wort und kein B dabei


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Joo5392 schrieb:


> Evtl ein t



auch kein t dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

*M*ist


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Evtl ein i


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Kein M, kein i


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Kein M, kein i



Hartnäckig  seien wir mal risikoreich  evtl ein v


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Kein v, kein H, kein N 

Ein kurzer Tip: 
Ein Auto oder eine Sportart oder eine Meeresströmung oder eine Generation


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das G


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

ein L bitte


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

B das wird langsam echt spannend


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Kein B, aber G und L 

G o l _


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Kein B, aber G und L
> 
> G o l _



Golf


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Hau mal das F rein :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das F rein :WOW:



F ist richtig,

aber Joo war etwas schneller


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Und wie geht's jetzt weiter  noch nee runde bittö :WOW:


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> F ist richtig,
> 
> aber Joo war etwas schneller



Übrigens für alle ich kenne des aus denn Foren wo ich bin das es da eher familiär zugeht deshalb mein Name ist José :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

musst jetzt ein Wort vorgeben


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> musst jetzt ein Wort vorgeben



Okay 


------- 

Vg euch allen


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Mal das E wieder


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

Das Wort hat 7 (sieben) Buchstaben, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> mal das e wieder



_e_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Das Wort hat 7 (sieben) Buchstaben, seh ich das richtig?



Genau :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mal das S



 das gibt es nicht 

Genau so wie das N


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Vielleicht ein i wie Igel


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein i wie Igel



Nein das gibts auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ich probiere ein A


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich probiere ein A



Nein  ich glaub ich hab ein böses Wort genommen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

ein H mal


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ja ein h gibts 

-E--H--


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

auch ein C


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> auch ein C



Ja auch das :thumbup:

-E-CH--


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Mal ein T


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal ein T



Jap



Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein S vielleicht



War schon meine ich aber trotzdem nein 


-ETCH--


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal ein P bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Was soll das den sein  ein Q


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann mal ein P bitte



:thumbup:


-ETCH-P


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was soll das den sein  ein Q



Nein der Buchstabe ist dann doch zu exotisch


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein u wie Ute


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein u wie Ute



Stimtm:thx:

:thumbup:

-ETCHUP


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das K



Das nehme ich auch


----------



## Joo5392 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das K



Gewinner :thumbup::WOW:

KETCHUP 

Sry haben daheim heut Abend Burger gemacht und hatte beim aufräumen nee tube in da Hand  und dachte des wäre das richtige Wort :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Passt ja 

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Bei so vielen Buchstaben sollte ein E dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Hast Recht 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Hillft ungemein 

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Robe dir kann man auch nichts Recht machen  kein T


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Geht doch 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e n _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Das ist ja *d*oll


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e n d


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

Mit einem R wie Rolli
verabschied ich mich.
Gut Nacht


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen




Und mühsam 

Ein A hätte ich gerne


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Gute Nacht Schweizer 

aber kein R


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Gut Nacht



N8 Schweizer


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Das A haben wir 

_ e _ _ _ _ a _ e n d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Irgend ein a*b*end ist es


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Könnte sein 

_ e _ _ _ _ a b e n d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e i _ i _ a b e n d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Bist gut 

_ e i l i _ a b e n d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein G dann


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Fast gedacht 

_ e i l i g a b e n d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

*H*eiligabend


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

...jetzt icke :WOW::WOW:

...das "H" ...Bitte !!!..........und Guten Abend, die Herren 


...zu spät !!!!..........lol


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Heiligabend stimmt natürlich :thumbup: und nAbend Marco


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt icke :WOW::WOW:
> 
> ...das "H" ...Bitte !!!..........und Guten Abend, die Herren
> 
> ...




Sorry Marco, war etwas schneller 

Hier eine neue Chance:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Mal das seltene E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

...wäre auch gemein gewesen.........der letzte Buchstabe und so...

...das "a"...Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

A nein, E ja 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

...und das "r"...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

_ s _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

...doch nicht etwa das grosse "O"


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

D*O*ch 

O s _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

O s _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

*T wie Tor !!!*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Wollte ich auch gerade


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *T wie Tor !!!*:WOW:



Oder auch *T* wie *T*reffer 


*Ostern* ist richtig, Marco :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

*...mal was aktuelles*

*-------*


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Hmh, ein E vielleicht ?


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

..."e" ist gut, das "r" weniger

*---e---*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das S 

und Antworte mal bei HC-BB Marco da kommt einer nicht klar  bei Hangman


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

..."s" nix dabei !!! ...geh mal kurz rüber :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ich nehme mal das A und bleibe hier


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2014)

Aha.......kein "H"

*-a----a*


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

..kein "n"....kein "g" ....


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein b bitte 

Siehste Marco da muss man sich mit solche Penner rumschlagen


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein b bitte
> 
> Siehste Marco da muss man sich mit solche Penner rumschlagen




...ich habe es gelesen, IRRE !!!

Meister, das "b" ist auch nicht dabei !!!
Denkt mal bitte an einen Weihnachtsbaum, was gehört da ran ??:WOW:

*-a-e--a*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein Doppel-T bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Bierflaschen passt nicht 

Dann eben das L


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein Doppel-T bitte



Ahaaa, der Herr ahnt was !!!:thumbup:

*-a-etta*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

Yep, das "L" passt auch !!!!

*La-etta*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Ahaaa, der Herr ahnt was !!!:thumbup:
> 
> *-a-etta*




Ist nur ne Ahnung 

Ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

Das war es !!!

*Lametta*...gehört an den Weihnachtsbaum:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Hier mal ein Neues, wer will:


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

*G*ut eins noch


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

*A*ber gerne


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Kein G und kein A


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

...na dann wird es leicht...

das "s" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann das E


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Kein s, aber E 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

...das "k"...bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal noch das R


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

..und das "n":thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

K r _ _ _ e

N ist nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

...das "a" schreit !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (23 Dez. 2014)

kracke oder gibts hier nur celebs?


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

..oder doch ein "pp":thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Kein A, kein H, aber ein Do*pp*el-*P*

K r _ p p e


----------



## beachkini (23 Dez. 2014)

u kruppe dgfsfdhtrujtz


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Bestimmt noch das i


----------



## beachkini (23 Dez. 2014)

hab eher an die celebs gedacht


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

beach dir geht es aber gut heute  warste aufem Weihnachtsmarkt lol3


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt noch das i



Stimmt 

K r i p p e


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Bin dann weg für heute  n8t

Falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest wünsche ich euch


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

n8t Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

@ Robe22 ....na noch einen kurzen ??


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> @ Robe22 ....na noch einen kurzen ??



Einverstanden. Du stellst das Wort


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Einverstanden. Du stellst das Wort



Sorry, du warst ja doch noch on !!

..mach mal bitte ein anderer weiter, habe jetzt wenig Zeit !!!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2014)

dann beginne ich einmal mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2014)

Hallo Ihr beiden! 

Ich nehme mal wieder den *R*olli!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Hey aber leider kein R


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann passt halt das *T*.


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Hallo 

Ich nehme ein N


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Der nächste  Hallo passt beides 

_ e _ _ n _ _ _ t e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein *H*allo bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch 

_ e _ h n _ _ h t e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Das sieht einfach aus 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

War auch einfach gewollt 

_ e i h n _ _ h t e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Genau, damit es schnell fertig geht 

Dann ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Jo muss gleich nochmal weg 

_ e i h n a _ h t e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann beeile ich mich 

Ein C


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Gut 

_ e i h n a c h t e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

*W*eihnachten bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Sicher "W e i h n a c h t e n" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Bin dann nochmal kurz weg


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Hier schon mal ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Wird gemacht 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Nein, versuch's mal mit der anderen Seite


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Einmal *S*üdpol


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

S _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Mall das H


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Aber vielleicht ein T


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ein T



Nein


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

*M*ist


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Auch kein *M*ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

*I*st dabei 

S i _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2014)

Hallo Robe, hallo Rolli 

ich nehme ein *L*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Na klar 

S i _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Na klar
> 
> S i _ _ e r



Na klar 

S i l _ e r


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

dann mal noch das B


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

S i l b e r ist das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2014)

Bitte ein *G* wie *Gold*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Ja 

G _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Und das O hinterher


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Nein 

Wäre wohl zu einfach


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Wäre wohl zu einfach



Na, voll gelinkt 

Ein A dann


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Aber sicher 

G a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Bist gut 

G a _ s


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Lecker G a *n* s sollte es sein


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Jawohl ist die "Gans" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Gut, nochmal ein Kurzes 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

na gut bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ist tatsächlich dabei 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

so eben  ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> so eben  ein H bitte



Nö, kein H


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

3x dabei :thumbup:


_ a _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ a _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Einmal *N*ordpol


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Einmal *N*ordpol



Nein. 

Probier es nochmal mit der anderen Seite


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Wer sowieso gekommen  das S


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ist aber nur 1x dabei 


_ a _ _ _ _ _ e _ s a _ a _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Kein M dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Hat doch wieder mit Fresserei zu tun  bitte vorne ein K


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hat doch wieder mit Fresserei zu tun  bitte vorne ein K



Was sonst 

K a _ _ _ _ _ e _ s a _ a _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

mal das FF


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

K a _ _ _ f f e _ s a _ a _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal das L


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Sogar 2x 

K a _ _ _ f f e l s a l a _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

So macht das Spass  bitte das T


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Jetzt wirst Du aber langsam übermütig 

K a _ t _ f f e l s a l a t


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Macht Spass :WOW:

Das O bitte


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Das glaube ich Dir 

K a _ t o f f e l s a l a t


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann hau mal noch das R rein


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Bitteschön 

K a r t o f f e l s a l a t ist es :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

So eins mach ich noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> So eins mach ich noch
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Was, willst Du alleine spielen ?


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Hehe darfst ruhig mitmachen aber das letzte für heute


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

:thx:schön 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Sicher,Sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Schweizer (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Das hat dochauch bestimmt mit Fresserei zu tun 

Ein W bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Nur Salat schmeckt doch nicht 

W _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nur Salat schmeckt doch nicht
> 
> W _ _ _ _ _ _ e _



Hast das R vom Schweizer vergessen 

ein ü bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Huhu Schweizer hab dich glatt übersehen 

W ü r _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann mal ein N


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Klar doch

W ü r _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Macht es Spass 

W ü r s _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Das ist schon ein recht anspruchsvolles Rätsel 

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Verstehe gar nicht warum du so schnell gekommen bist 

W ü r s t _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ich streng mich ja auch an 

Dann mal ein C


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Hehe 

W ü r s t c _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

*H*ehe bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Lachen passt nicht


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

Ach du meinst das H ja stimmt 

W ü r s t c h e n :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Dann halt *h*eulen


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2014)

So bin weg wünsche einen schönen Heiligabend werde morgen nur kurz on sein 

n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2014)

Gut, beenden wir es für heute.

n8t und frohes Fest


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2015)

Neues Jahr neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2015)

nachträglich noch alles Gute :thumbup:

beginnen wir das Jahr 2015 mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2015)

Dir auch alles Gute für 2015 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2015)

da passt auch ein *I* wie Igel dazu


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2015)

Nein kein i


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2015)

aber ein *R*olli *R* ist sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2015)

Aber klar 

_ _ r _ e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2015)

und ein *S*chiwi *S*?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2015)

leider auch kein *s*chiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2015)

dann nehm' ich ein *T* wie *T*oooor


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2015)

Auch kein *T*or


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2015)

*N*euer Tag - *N*eues Glück


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ r n e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2015)

*A*ls nächstes bitte ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Volltreffer 

_ a r n e _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2015)

Bitte ein *L* wie *L*uftschlangen


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ a r n e _ a l


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2015)

*K* wie *K*ostüm


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Klar 

K a r n e _ a l


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Ein V vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Hey Robe "K a r n e v a l" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Hallo Rolli 

Ich gebe zu, war ein bisschen fies, 'tschuldigung schiwi 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Muss er mit Leben  ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Und Du musst damit leben, dass kein E im gesuchten Wort ist


----------



## Schweizer (7 Jan. 2015)

Hi, ich probiers auch mal wieder..
ein N vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal das A und Hallo Schweizer


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Hallo Schweizer, leider kein N,

aber A ist vertreten 

A _ a a _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Mal das F


----------



## Schweizer (7 Jan. 2015)

Kölle _ _ _ _ _?  Dann nehm ich ein F -> doh


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

A _ a a f


----------



## Schweizer (7 Jan. 2015)

nö, Rolli war zuerst ( auch wenn nur um Sekunden)


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal noch das L


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

War wohl zu einfach 

A l a a f ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Schweizer (7 Jan. 2015)

Das Wort hats echt in den Duden geschafft 
Respekt! Ich bin auf der Couch, falls mich jemand sucht


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Auch 

_ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Fast aber nur fast


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Na gut, ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Sehr gut 

N a _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Hmh, 

2x R?


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Richtig die "N a r r e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Eins geht noch, oder? 


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Gut eins noch  ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2015)

Kein A


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2015)

Dann aber das E


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2015)

_ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

OH Wunder  ein S


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2015)

Das war's mit den Wundern 

Kein S


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

Spassbremse  ein N dann


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2015)

_ e _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2015)

Nein, kein N 

Das Wort hat auch mit Karneval zu tun


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

Jetzt auf einmal kein N biste jeck


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2015)

Damit wollte ich Dir nur auf die Sprünge helfen 

J e _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

Ach so dann mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2015)

J e _ k e n :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

Ich Tippe mal auf das C


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2015)

Jawoll, *Jecken* ist das gesuchte Wort :WOW:


Ich mach mich vom Acker.

Tschüss Rolli


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

n8t Robe


----------



## kochendchen (10 Jan. 2015)

HAaangman


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2015)

...ich erlauben mir,hier weiter zu machen..........:thx:

*-u-------a*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal das E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2015)

ich versuche das *R*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2015)

...das "e" ist dabei, das "r" leider nicht 

*-u--e----a*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2015)

dann das *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2015)

und mal das H


----------



## sumobaer (15 Jan. 2015)

Eventuell ein "S"?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2015)

...n dabei, s dabei. kein h

*-un-es---a*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Jan. 2015)

bitte ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2015)

Mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2015)

...das L ist dabei, das T leider nicht

*-un-esl--a*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Jan. 2015)

ein *G* ist sicher auch dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2015)

Vorne bitte das B


----------



## Hehnii (17 Jan. 2015)

Vielleicht noch das *L* wie *L*iga?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2015)

...alles dabei :thumbup::thumbup:

*Bun-esl-ga*


----------



## Hehnii (17 Jan. 2015)

Dann noch das* i.* :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2015)

..jep !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Bun-esliga*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

könnte da noch ein *D* fehlen?


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Bundesliga*.........:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

na dann bin ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Bitte mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das E



leider nein


----------



## Hehnii (18 Jan. 2015)

Vielleicht ein *A* wie Guten *A*bend!


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein *A* wie Guten *A*bend!



:thumbup: Treffer

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



auch gut :thumbup:

*_ a _ s _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Was ist mit einem T


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

geht ja wie geschmiert :thumbup:

*_ a _ s t*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

was ist mit dem P


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> was ist mit dem P



würde für heute gut passen, ist aber nicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

dann mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mal das U



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ a u s t*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Schätze mal ist die Faust


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schätze mal ist die Faust



*F A U S T* ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

zuerst einmal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Diesmal kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2015)

dann ein *A*


----------



## Schweizer (18 Jan. 2015)

Natürlich nicht (bezieht sich auf das E) 
Aber ich hoffe auf ein O
Hoi zusammen!


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Hallo Schweizer kein O aber das A

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (18 Jan. 2015)

ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Nein kein M


----------



## Schweizer (18 Jan. 2015)

achso, mal ein _S_ bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

auch kein S leider


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2015)

bitte ein *N* - :thx:


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2015)

auch kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2015)

und wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2015)

Leider auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2015)

Geht doch 

B a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2015)

dann nehm ich ein *R*olli-*R*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2015)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2015)

das Wort schaut mir sehr nach einem *C* aus


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2015)

Ja 

B a _ c _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2015)

bitte ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2015)

Natürlich 

B a u c _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

und das *H*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl der "B a u c h"  :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

dann mal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Haha du und was leichtes  mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Haha du und was leichtes  mal das übliche E



na so was leichtes auch wieder nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

sag ich doch  mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

na siehst du, doch leicht 

*_ _ _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Hehe  ein L bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hehe  ein L bitte



*L*eider nein


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

ein (oder evtl zwei) O bitte...


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem S



auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> ein (oder evtl zwei) O bitte...



du bist gut :thumbup:

*_ o _ o r*


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

ich weiß!  ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Ein R bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> ich weiß!  ein M bitte



richtig :thumbup:

*M o _ o r*


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

warum denn noch ein R Rolli?


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R bitte



hatten wir schon


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

ein M ?


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> warum denn noch ein R Rolli?



vielleicht denkt Rrrrrolli, man kann nie genug *R* haben


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> ein M ?



hatten wir auch schon, gehen euch die Buchstaben aus?


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> vielleicht denkt Rrrrrolli, man kann nie genug *R* haben



man braucht immer ein R  was ist mit dem N


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

T meinte ich...


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> man braucht immer ein R  was ist mit dem N



*N*o


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> T meinte ich...



:WOW: gewonnen

*M o t o r*


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

:WOW: 
Dann gleich mal weiter:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte was schiwi nie hat


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

bei dem langen Wort wird ja wohl auch ein *A* dabei sein


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

kein E, leider


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

dann mal das RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

ein A allerdings schon! 
*_ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _*


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

auch ein R ist dabei! :thumbup:
*_ _ _ _ _ _ A R _*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

ich versuche ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

mal das M bitte


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

weder - noch


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

und ein *N*?


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Aber ein A


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

A hatten wir schon, N passt! 
*_ _ N _ _ _ A R _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

Nö, kein B, wie:


Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Mal das H


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

Das *H* ist dabei! :thumbup:

*_ _ N _ _ HA R _*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

ein Igel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

dann auch das C


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

*I* ist nicht dabei und *C* leider auch nicht...


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein D


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

*U* ja, *D* leider nicht...
*_ U N _ _ HA R _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *Z*?


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

ich glaub jetzt habt ihrs gleich :thumbup:
Beides vorhanden:
*K U N _ _ HA R Z*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

:thumbup:
*K U N S _ HA R Z*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Dann noch das T


----------



## Schweizer (20 Jan. 2015)

:WOW:

Richtig!

*KUNSTHARZ*

Gratuliere _Rolli_!


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2015)

Mache noch ein ganz leichtes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2015)

d*a*nn f*a*ng ich m*a*l mit einem *A* *a*n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)

*"B"*....:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

Beides dabei 

B a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (22 Jan. 2015)

Ein *C* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Hehnii (22 Jan. 2015)

Eh, das ist doch mein Spruch. 

Dann vielleicht ein *H*?


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

Auch kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2015)

ich nehme zwei *L*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

Noch nichtmals eins


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2015)

dann nehm ich zwei *N*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (22 Jan. 2015)

Vielleicht ein *K*?


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2015)

dann halt zwei *S*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

Weder das K noch das S


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2015)

bitte ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

Aber ja 

B a u _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2015)

... und ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl ist der "B a u m" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

Fang ich mal mit einem *N* an.


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Fang ich mal mit einem *N* an.



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Dann wie immer das E


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

Dann vielleicht das *A*?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann wie immer das E



diesmal ja :thumbup:

*_ e _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht das *A*?



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

und das R bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

kein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein *L* vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem S



auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ein *L* vielleicht?



*L* ist gut :thumbup:

*_ e l _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein P vielleicht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

...und dann noch das *F*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P vielleicht



nein, kein *P*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

auch kein *F*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

ein* i *vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> ein* i *vielleicht?



nein, kein *i*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

dann aber ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Bestimmt ein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> dann aber ein *U*



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein Z



bestimmt nicht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

ein *o* vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> ein *o* vielleicht?



Nooooooo


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

ein* ü *vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



kein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

kein *Ü*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> mal das C



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein D wie doof


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein G wie in Geld?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie doof



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ e l d*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

sumobaer schrieb:


> Ein G wie in Geld?



nein, kein *G*eld


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Ich bin der *H*eld?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

sumobaer schrieb:


> Ich bin der *H*eld?



ja, du bist der *H E L D* :thumbup: und an der Reihe


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein F etwa


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Also dann....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F etwa



zu spät, sumobaer hat schon gelöst


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

ich nehme das *E*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein H bitte


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

H und E sind dabei...

_ _ _ _ H _ E _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

ein *I* wie Igel bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

I ist an Bord. Ihr dürft auch gerne mal danebentippen 

_ I _ _ H _ E I S

P.S. S auch...


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

ich nehme ein *T* und bitte :thx: nicht vergessen


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Das T fehlt leider im Wort...


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Ein C etwa auch


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Endspurt! C ist dabei...

_ I _ C H _ E I S


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Bitte ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

ein *L* ist sicher dabei


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Na jetzt aber... Das M und L sind dabei

M I L C H _ E I S


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Sage mal R


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Wir haben einen Gewinner, und es ist nicht der kleine Hunger, sondern Rolli!

M I L C H R E I S


----------



## sumobaer (23 Jan. 2015)

Wir haben einen Gewinner, und es ist nicht der kleine Hunger, sondern Rolli!

M I L C H R E I S


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2015)

ich nehme zum Abschluss für heute noch ein *G* wie n8t


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

jo n8t aber nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2015)

und ein *E*?


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

diesmal kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2015)

dann aber ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2015)

ich versuche es mit einem *N*


----------



## Hehnii (24 Jan. 2015)

Ein K vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Weder das N noch das K


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Ich versuche es mal mit einem i


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Huhu Robe 

ist dabei 

_ i _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Huhu Rolli :jumping:

Ein Doppel-Z bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Da hat gerade einer gut gegessen 

_ i z z a


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Ne, bin noch dabei 

Dann mal noch das P


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Dann lass dir die "P i z z a" schmecken


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

:thx:

Hier der Nachtisch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

dann mal das P


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Nein, kein P


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

War klar also das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Üblicherweise kein E


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Bitteschön 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Danke hilft ungemein  ein H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Nein, auch kein H 

Ein Tip, ist auch was italienisches


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein L wie Loren


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Nein, keine Schauspielerin 

Noch ein Tip: Ist eine Süssspeise


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ i _ _ _ i s _


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Ein U vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg :thumbup:

_ i _ _ _ i s u


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

Ist aber ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2015)

Nö, kein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2015)

nehme dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl :thumbup:

_ i _ a _ i s u


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

Ein K wie Kiwi


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

Kein K


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein T


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

Aber ja doch 

T i _ a _ i s u


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

dann auch das R


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

T i r a _ i s u


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

dann fehlt nur noch das M


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

Perfekt 

T i r a m i s u ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

Gut noch ein schnelles 

_ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

Ein E?


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

Ja sicher 

E _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

Ich glaube du ahnst was 

E i _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

Vielleicht 

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2015)

Richtig das "E i s" :thumbup:

Bin weg für heute n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2015)

n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2015)

Mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Jan. 2015)

wieder einmal das übliche *E*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2015)

so eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Jan. 2015)

und auch ein *A*?


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ a _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...das "r"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2015)

ich hätte gerne 2 x *F*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

weder das R noch das F


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...das "B" ..wie Baracke...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Auch kein B


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

Das große "L"..Bitte :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (27 Jan. 2015)

Ganz klar ein *M*.


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

L und S ja aber kein M 

L a s a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2015)

bitte ein *G*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Sicher 

L a s a g _ e


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...ich habe eigentlich an eine "Lapalie" gedacht, und es kommt die "Lasagne"....


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl hatten ja das Thema Speisen  :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

:thx:

...und jetzt kommt was richtig aktuelles 

*--c------c---*...........und leicht:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Ein R wie Rückrunde


----------



## frschmidt1 (27 Jan. 2015)

T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...kein R ...kein T


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

..passt :thumbup::thumbup:

*--c----e-c---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...ja..geht alles:thumbup::thumbup:

*-sc----e-c---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-sch---e-c---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Vielleicht ein K


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...alles dabei...........aber kein "k"


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...nix"B" dabei........


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

..ahaaaa:thumbup:

*-sc----e-ca--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

nix aha  ein U


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...alle Achtung:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-schu--e-ca--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Was ist mit dem P


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

jep !!!:thumbup:

*-schu--e-ca-p*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal das M


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

ja!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

*-schu--e-camp*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Kann ja nur der Mist auf RTL sein  ein D bitte


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...aber genau der Mist ist das :thumbup:

*Dschungelcamp*

.,,.eine scheiss Idee, mach mal Bitte was Neues !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Ja eins noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

*"G"..wie Geburtstag*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl :thumbup: bist gut


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...der Meister wird ja wohl *55*..........alles vorbereitet !!!....eine Stunde wach bleiben


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Bist aber gut informiert aber alles noch morgen früh holen


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...bei der Schnapszahl könnte man mal eine Stunde warten:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Ach da kommt morgen schon genug


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Ich mach mal noch ein kleines 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...das berühmte "e"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ e _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...und das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Auch 

_ e _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

..das "n"...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Auch 

_ e _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...das große "F" passt so was genau:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Stimmt passt 

F e _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

...das "i" ...bitte............gleich jetssss loooooooooooos:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Jawohl "F e i e r n" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2015)

Hier mal ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2015)

das "A"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2015)

ich nehme das *E*


----------



## Hehnii (29 Jan. 2015)

ein *R* passt immer


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2015)

Sage dann mal das S bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Ups, ein kleiner Stau hier 

Kein E, kein R 


S _ _ _ a _ s _ a _ _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann passt natürlich das *H* wie *H*ehnii!


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2015)

auch das *C* passt sicher


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann auch das N


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Ja, die Richtung stimmt 

S c h n a _ s _ a h _


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann an das Ende bitte ein *L.*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Wird gemacht 

S c h n a _ s _ a h l


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Hatte der Schweizer Recht  ein Z bitte


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann nehme ich noch den Graf *Z*ahl. 

Den letzten darf dann Rolli machen. Das Wort hast Du doch bestimmt wegen seinem Geburtstag diese Woche ausgesucht.


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

S c h n a _ s z a h l


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann noch das P und davon waren zu viele


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

S c h n a p s z a h l ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Guter Wechsel was aktuelles haben wir alle 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Bei so vielen Buchstaben müsste ja ein E dabeisein


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Klar doch ich bin nicht so E geizig 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Ich werde in Zukunft nur noch Wörter mit E verwenden 

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Gut  dafür geize ich mit A


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Geizhals 

Dann mal ein S


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Bin mal nicht so 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein H bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Auch dabei 

S _ h _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann muss ja auch ein C dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Logo 

S c h _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Ein L vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Gut geraten 

S c h _ _ _ _ e l _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Das war wirklich geraten 

Dann mal ein N


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Jetzt schlecht geraten  no N


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Was für ein *b*lödes Wort :angry:


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Auch kein B wie gesagt ist aktuell


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Aktuell ist vieles 

Ein M vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Geht doch  brauchst keine Tipps 

S c h m _ _ _ e l _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

War aber auch nur geraten 

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Ratest aber gut 

S c h m u _ _ e l _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Das ist wirklich nur geraten. Habe keine Ahnung 

Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Glaub ich dir wegen dem G


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Danke 

Ein C bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Das C ist schon  kleiner Tipp schau mal aus Fenster


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Ja, das war der entscheidende Tip :WOW:

Zwei D bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

So bin ich 

S c h m u d d e l _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Jaa, Du bist so gut 

Dann mal ein W


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Jaa, Du bist so gut



Weiss ich 

S c h m u d d e l w e _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal den guuten *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

Mich wundert das der so spät kommt 

S c h m u d d e l w e _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (31 Jan. 2015)

Du sollst ja nicht gleich übermütig werden 

Dann noch das Doppel-T bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2015)

Stimmt natürlich "S c h m u d d e l w e t t e r" :thumbup:

Sage mal für heute n8t Robe und stell was schweres rein


----------



## Robe22 (31 Jan. 2015)

Ich werde mir was Spezielles überlegen 

Dir auch eine n8t Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

...ich haue mal einen kleinen zwischendurch rein,....Danke "Robe"

*G---- A---d*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Guten Abend Marco


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

*Toooor !!!*
...bist dran Rolli :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Eins mach ich noch morgen früh raus 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

...bitte 3 mal das "e"....


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

nene nicht übertreiben 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

..eins......und genau in der Mitte.....UNFAIR !!!!!:angry:

...das "r" ...bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

...das "n"..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Kein N dabei


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

..das "i"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Bist total daneben


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

...das "a"...bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Schon besser 

_ a _ _ e r _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

...das "b"......


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Kein B


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

hoi, guten Abend 
wurde das *S* schon vorgeschlagen? Wenn nicht, dann versuch ichs damit...


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ a s s e r _ a _ _


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

evtl. ein *W* ?


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Sehr gut 

W a s s e r _ a _ _


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

so, und jetzt steh ich an 
evtl. ein *M* ?


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Kein M und denke ans Danke


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

stimmt, hatte ich vergessen, aber gleich nachgeholt 
ein *F* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Klar doch 

W a s s e r f a _ _


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

na gut, dann kehr ich zurück in die Heimat - 
muss immer ans Flachland denken, wenn ich hier an board komm 
das *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Richtig ist der "W a s s e r f a l l" :thumbup:

Aber sowas habt ihr in der Schweiz doch auch


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

nö, sowas gibts nur in Deutschland 

ein Kurzes:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Haha Schweizer 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

E ist richtig! :thumbup:

E _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Ein R etwa


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

leider kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

dann mal das S


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Scheiss kurze Wörter mal das H


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

leider auch kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Ein U etwa


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

:thumbup: *U* ist dabei!

E _ U _


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Dachte schon an Echo aber auch nicht also das T


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

Du bist gut! 

E T U _


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

:WOW: vollkommen richtig!

E T U I

Gratulation! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Gut und damit sage ich n8t Schweizer


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

Gut Nacht! Danke fürs Spiel!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

*K-------------*...schmeckt ganz gut :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Hey Marco dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

..nabend Rolli:WOW:

*K------e------*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*K------e-s----*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Dann geht auch das R


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

..nee, das "r" passt nicht.......vielleicht als Beilage

HALT ...Stimmt nicht !!!

*K-r----e-s----*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Schmeckt bestimmt b*ä*h


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...na das glaube ich nicht....kein "b" dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Hatte nach Ä gefragt


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

..das "ä" geht nicht....ohne Anhang oben schon "a"...

*Kar----e-sa-a-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Ach das ist die Beilage  bitte das F


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...au jetzt hat einer Appetit bekommen :thumbup:

*Kar--ffe-sa-a-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Gibt aber heute Nudelsa*l*at


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

..auch nicht schlecht

*Kar--ffelsala-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal noch das T


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Kartoffelsalat*....das "o" gratis:WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal die Zugabe 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...na da knall ich mal einfach ein "e" rein:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...das kleine "n" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Auch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...das "c"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Leider kein C


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...das "s" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...das "t" ...Bitte:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Auch kein T womit isst du bloss deinen Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch kein T womit isst du bloss deinen Kartoffelsalat



...mit einer Gabel


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...das "W" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

nein sind keine Würstchen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...ein "G" wie Gurke


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

nee du Gurke was aus Fleisch


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...ein "F" wie Fleisch


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Geht doch 

F _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

:WOW::WOW:..also doch die Buletten !!!

*Frikadellen*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

Jawohl und damit sage ich n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2015)

...machs jut Meister:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Hier mal ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

HUHU Robe :jumping: Ein E


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

HUHU Rolli :jumping: Kein E


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Wie immer  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ist dabei :thumbup:


_ _ _ s _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Kein R dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ist dabei 


_ _ _ s _ h


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Dann auch das C


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ja, dabei 


_ _ _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Aber jetzt  ein A


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Kein A


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Vielleicht ein D


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Auch kein D 

Ein Tip, ist ein Getränk


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Kenne nur *B*ier


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Fast 

Kein B


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

AH  ein K etwa


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

*K*lar doch 


K _ _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

das Ö bitte


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

K ö _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Ein L und Prost


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Prost 

K ö l s c h ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Ja dann mach ich noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ich wollte ja ursprünglich auch ein *A* nehmen


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Jaja ist klar 

_ _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal ein i hinterher


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ein R vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Auch nicht  dabei war das gerade so lecker


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Das freut mich, trotzdem keine Ahnung 

Dann mal ein S


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Schmeckt dir bestimmt auch 

_ _ _ a s _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ja, *L*ecker


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Haste das jetzt gerochen 

_ _ l a s _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Habe ich 


Dann mal ein U


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ u l a s _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2015)

Ein C dann


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

Bist gut 

_ u l a s c _


----------



## Robe22 (10 Feb. 2015)

Nee, ich habe nur *H*unger


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Ich nicht mehr 

_ u l a s c h


----------



## Robe22 (10 Feb. 2015)

Na gut, dann dürfte Dir das *G* u l a s c h ja geschmeckt haben


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Hat es das "Gulasch" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

So bin weg muss früh raus 

n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (10 Feb. 2015)

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 Feb. 2015)

Ein *A* wie *A*uf jeden F*A*ll ist das d*A*bei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Nö


----------



## Hehnii (10 Feb. 2015)

Das *U* m*U*ß *U*nbedingt rein!


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Nö


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

ein *N* bitte
Guten Abend


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Hey Schweizer auch kein N


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

ooookay, dann ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

auch kein T und denke ans Danke


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

ach shit, schon wieder...
Kommt davon, wenn man auf zuvielen Baustellen gleichzeitig arbeitet 

das *E* natürlich!


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

war schon  kein E


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

*E* gabs noch nicht... 
...dann halt das *S*


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ s


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

ich versuch gleich mal zu lösen:
*Moos*


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Voll daneben rofl3


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

sich dafür zu bedanken hat was  
ein *I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

sagst es meinste l wie lang dann falsch


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

achso, nein. *I* - wie *i*ch lag voll daneben


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Das i wie Igel stimmt 

_ i _ s


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Sorry ist schon spät das L ist doch dabei 

_ i l s


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

Dann nehm ich halt mal das *P* wie *P*ils
Aber ich sag gleich, sollte es richtig sein, dann
setz ich erst morgen fort...


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

Ist richtig das "P i l s" dann bis Morgen


----------



## Schweizer (10 Feb. 2015)

ok, bis morgen, dann wieder mit 4 Buchstaben


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

Ist zwar schon heute (und nicht morgen) 
Aber hier sind die 4 Buchstaben:
_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Hey Schweizer sage mal das E mache aber erst weiter wenn das Board wieder läuft


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehn 

*E* gibt es leider keins in dem Wort


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

auch leider kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

auch kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Bitte mal das A


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Und ein L wie laaangsam


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

kein *B* und auch kein *L* 
der mit langsaaam war gut


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

und *H*allo Robe


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

*H* wie Hallo is dabei, gleich 2x :WOW:

H _ H _


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Ein U vielleicht? 


Und Hallo zusammen


----------



## Schweizer (12 Feb. 2015)

Hallo!
Beides stimmt, Robe hatte den letzten Buchstaben 

HUHN


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Da freut sich ja dann einer


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Gut, wieder eins mit 4 Buchstaben 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Mal das übliche "kein E dabei"


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Jawoll :thumbup:

_ _ _ s


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Bestimmt auch das R


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Nein


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Mal das H ging vorhin so gut


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Vorhin ist nicht jetzt 

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Geht doch 


_ a _ s


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Fast gelöst :WOW:


_ a n s


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Du bist gut 


G a n s ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

So mach ich auch noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Ich fange mal mit einem Z an


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Volltreffer 

A _ a a _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Ein L wie laaangsaaam


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

Passt heute 

A l a a _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Dann noch das F wie Weiber*f*astnacht bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2015)

und ich sage "A l a a f" :thumbup:

So das war es für heute n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal eine n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (16 Feb. 2015)

ein *S* wie Sonne


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Hey Schweizer klar 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (16 Feb. 2015)

ein *B* bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Leider kein B


----------



## Schweizer (16 Feb. 2015)

ok, dann mal konservativ: ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Muss ich leider auch nein sagen


----------



## Schweizer (16 Feb. 2015)

wie wärs mit *C* und *H*?


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ _ s _ _ _ c h _


----------



## Schweizer (16 Feb. 2015)

ein *T* wie T bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Nein zwei t 

_ _ s t _ _ c h t


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...das "r".....Bitte !!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Nein kein R  und Hallo Marco


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

Schönen Abend Marco und Rolli!
ich versuch mal gewagt zu lösen:
nach dem "Alaaf" dachte ich an
*Fastnacht*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...das "g"...Bitte !!.......Nabend Rolli:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Marco das G wäre eh falsch und Schweizer die "F a s t n a c h t" stimmt bist dran


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

..Hallo "Schweizer".....mächtig in Form Heute, wa :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

hab geübt 
ok, hier das Nächste:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Der Schweizer hatte ja genug Zeit zum überlegen 

Jetzt mal ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...und das "i" gleich hinterher


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

hab natürlich die Zeit zum Üben genutzt 

*R* ist dabei!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

leider kein *i*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...das "B" wie ...muss *B*ier holen, *B*is gleich !!!


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

sehr gut die Herren! beides Treffer 

_ B _ _ E _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

auch das *S* ist dabei 

_ B S _ E _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

vollkommen richtig!

_ B S T E _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Versuche mal das O


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

leider kein *O*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Komisch  mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...das "n"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

das *N* ist leider nicht dabei, dafür das *A* gleich 2x :thumbup:

A B S T E _ _ R A _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisch  mal das A


...das "u"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Bestimmt ein H


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...DRINGENST !!!!....zweimal das "L"....Bitte:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

leider kein *H*, dafür aber das *U* 
und auch 2x das dringende *L* :WOW:

A B S T E L L R A U _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...das "M" könnte passen:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Da war der Marco schneller


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

:WOW: Das ging ja flott!
Gratulation Marco 
gesucht war:

*Abstellraum*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

,,,na dann mal weiter 

*-----*........kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort ohne E


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...kein "B" dabei


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

der erste Buchstabe ist bestimmt ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> der erste Buchstabe ist bestimmt ein *A*



...VOLL DANEBEN !!!!........der zweite :thumbup::thumbup:

*-a---*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Sage mal das S


----------



## Schweizer (17 Feb. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...VOLL DANEBEN !!!!.




ich versuchs mit *P*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...kein s...kein p...nix da
kleiner Tipp....das Ding klingelt manchmal


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Ein W ein W ein W


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein W ein W ein W



*Nö !!!!!*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Absolut keine Ahnung ein N


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

AHAAAA !!!!:thumbup:

*-an--*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Sage mal H


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Han--*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Vielleicht ein D


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Erst kein H und dann da


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

..jep...:thumbup::thumbup:

*Hand-*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Erst kein H und dann da



*Sorry !!!*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

dann mal das kleine y :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Handy*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Dann mach ich mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...na dann bitte mal dreimal das "e":WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Noch nicht mal ein E happy010


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...unfassbar:angry:

das "a"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Dafür das A doppelt 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...nicht schlecht:WOW:

...das "r".....Bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ r


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...das "s"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Immer einer 

S _ _ a _ _ _ a _ r


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

..sag mal, so ein "j" ...haben wir lange nicht gehabt:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Bist auf einen guten Weg :thumbup:

S _ _ a _ _ j a _ r


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...zweimal das "h" bitte.....dann habe ich es :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Stimmt 

S _ h a _ _ j a h r


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

*Schaltjahr*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Klasse gut geraten :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...noch einen kleinen ???

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

*------e*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...na Hallo:thumbup::thumbup:

*---s--e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...nicht zu fassen

*---s-he*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Finde ich auch  bitte das C


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

...jetzt wird`s unheimlich

*---sche*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Wer noch Bier holt schaut ja drauf bitte ein F


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

..Aha, so laufts hier

*F--sche*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Ja  dann mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

..sofort !!!:thumbup:

*Fl-sche*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2015)

Noch das A  :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2015)

..nicht schlecht !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Flasche*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2015)

So noch ein ganz schnelles und dann ins Bett 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2015)

...ein "B" wie Bett...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2015)

das B ist dabei 

B _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2015)

...das "e"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2015)

Natürlich 

B _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2015)

..das "i" passt:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2015)

Genau 

B i e _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2015)

Lösung:
*Bier* ist alle, ich wünsche Dir eine gute Nacht:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2015)

"Bier" stimmt und ich sage auch n8t Marco


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2015)

dann wieder mal das *E*


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Klar doch, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Hey Jungs sage mal *A*


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Hey j*a* 


_ _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Sage mal *P*rost


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Prost 

Aber kein P dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Na gut dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

_ _ _ a r


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Jo, dabei :thumbup:

_ s _ a r


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Was soll das den sein  ein T


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Kein T 

Ist ein Ereignis in naher Zukunft


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein W wie Weltuntergang rofl3


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Nein, nicht dieses Ereignis


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen 

Sage mal O aber passt nicht


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Passt nicht, stimmt trotzdem 


O s _ a r


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

An den Os*c*ar habe ich gar nicht gedacht


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Aber ich 

O s c a r ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

War echt geraten dachte noch an Ostern 

Gut eins mach ich noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein P wie *P*fingsten


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Wäre zu einfach kein P


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Nee auch kein E fällt mir gerade auf :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Tolles Wort :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein A dann wie blödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

auch kein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein U vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Nein auch kein u  versuch es mal mit Strichen drüber


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein *Ü*?


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Klar 

_ _ ü _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Aha 

Ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein Licht ist aufgegangen 

_ r ü _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Dann übernehme ich doch mal den Tip:

Ein L wie *L*icht bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Welcher Tip 

_ r ü _ l _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Das aufgegangene *L*icht meinte ich. Achso, war kein Tip 


Dann mal das H bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Ich meinte dir ist ein Licht aufgegangen  was wohl stimmt 

_ r ü h l _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ja, ist mir 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Das i ist auch dabei 

_ r ü _ l i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein H dann


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ r ü h l i _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2015)

Komm mach hinne bin Hundmüde


----------



## Robe22 (20 Feb. 2015)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2015)

Natürlich 

_ r ü h l i n _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Feb. 2015)

Ich mach es mal kurz,

es sollte der *Frühling* sein


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2015)

Der Frühling stimmt und ich bin total groggy  n8t Robe bis demnächst


----------



## Robe22 (21 Feb. 2015)

Schlaf Dich mal aus, Rolli 

N8


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Mach mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

ok, also doch 
Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

ein *U* evtl?


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Nein beim besten Willen nicht


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

dann hätt ich gern ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Aber klar 

_ _ _ e _ n


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

dann nehm ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (27 Feb. 2015)

Hallo 

Ein R bitte


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

ich lancier mal ein *H*


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

hi Robe


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Ach da ist er ja  HALLO Robe 

und dabei

_ _ _ e r n


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

und kein H


----------



## Robe22 (27 Feb. 2015)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

ein *O* wär fein


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Das A ist doch klar 

_ a _ e _ n


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Aber kein feines O


----------



## Robe22 (27 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das B bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Robe du wirst mir unheimlich 

B a _ e _ n


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

dann ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

No T  was siehste da Schweizer


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

ok, das war zu spät: ein *R* ?


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Das geht natürlich 

B a _ e r n


----------



## Robe22 (27 Feb. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> ok, das war zu spät: ein *R* ?




Das R war schon, hat aber Rolli unterschlagen


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

wann war denn das R? kanns ned finden, ausser in dem, von Dir zitierten, Beitrag Robe


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Hab ich nicht unterschlagen ist beim kopieren rausgerutscht


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Haut rein die Lösung fehlt dennoch


----------



## Robe22 (27 Feb. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> wann war denn das R? kanns ned finden, ausser in dem, von Dir zitierten, Beitrag Robe



Im Beitrag 12990 war das R noch da


----------



## Robe22 (27 Feb. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Haut rein die Lösung fehlt dennoch



Nein, das muss jetzt ausdiskutiert werden


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

achso, das meinst  - Stimmt!

Ich hätt gern ein *Y* wie Y halt


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Keine Lust zum diskutieren Robe


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

und Y stimmt natürlich 

B a y e r n :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

Hier für morgen, 28/02/2015 das Nächste Wort:
_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Und hier schon mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Sage mal W wie weiter


----------



## Schweizer (28 Feb. 2015)

weder *E*, noch *W*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Schweizer (28 Feb. 2015)

Doppeltreffer :WOW:

A _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Also kein *K*öln


----------



## Schweizer (28 Feb. 2015)

Nein...................


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Und ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Sage mal S


----------



## Schweizer (28 Feb. 2015)

leider kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Schweizer (28 Feb. 2015)

das *R* ist richtig 

A R _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Vielleicht ein Z?


----------



## Schweizer (28 Feb. 2015)

Kein G, aber ein Z :thumbup:

A R Z _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Ein T dann noch


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Oder U wie die geile ARZU


----------



## Schweizer (28 Feb. 2015)

A R Z T ist richtig - Du bist dran Robe


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Hier nochmal eins mit 4 Buchstaben:


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Sage mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Sag mal nein


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

War klar dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Diesmal auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Dann mal das R engel09


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Es tut mir leid, auch kein R dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Ein C wie liebe Claudia


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Ach Gott, wie gemein 

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Sagst es mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2015)

Auch kein R 

Ein Tip: Läuft ab und zu im Fernsehen und noch öfter im Kino


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

Bin gerade rausgeflogen :angry:

Sage mal F wie Foto


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2015)

ich versuche ein *I*


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Zweimal Treffer :thumbup:

F _ l _


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Hey Robe mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Hey Rolli, könnte sein 

F i l _


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Dann mal noch das M


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Klar doch 

F i l m ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Dann mach ich mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Das obligatorische E bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Das obligatorische Nein


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Damit habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet 

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Dann weiss ich nicht mehr weiter 

Na gut, ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Geht doch 

_ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Ach so, nochmal Film 

Ein L bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Nicht ganz


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Nein auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Jetzt aber 

_ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Ein O bestimmt


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Klar doch 

_ i n o


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Hat bestimmt mit Film zu tun 

Das K bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Jawohl ist das "K i n o"


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Gut, dann mal ein ganz anderes Thema:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Ein F wie Foto


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Da biste nah dran 

Trotzdem kein F dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Ah ein D wie Dias


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Nicht schlecht 

_ _ _ d


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Das übliche nein


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

War klar dann halt das R


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Nein, auch kein R 

Die Idee mit dem Foto war schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Ja mach ja schon  das B bitte


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Klasse :thumbup:

B _ _ d


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Gerne 

B i _ d


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

und dann noch das L


----------



## Robe22 (2 März 2015)

Ist korrekt 

B i l d war gesucht :thumbup:

Ich mach mich vom Acker,



 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Ich auch wünsche eine n8t Robe


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2015)

...ganz leicht :thumbup:

*---*:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 März 2015)

Bitte ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*--r*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 März 2015)

und ein *T*?


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*T-r*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 März 2015)

bitte ein *O*


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2015)

Volltreffer !!!

*Tor*:WOW::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2015)

dann bin wohl ich dran 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2015)

...das "e"...Bitte...


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2015)

leider nein


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

Bin auch wieder da dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2015)

Hallo Rolli,

leider auch kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

Was ist mit dem R


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem R



leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

Wie immer  dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2015)

auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## hpz (28 März 2015)

Ein U dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



nein, kein blödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2015)

hpz schrieb:


> Ein U dabei?



auch kein *U*


----------



## hpz (29 März 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein O!


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2015)

leider auch kein *O*


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

...das "i" passt....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "i" passt....:thumbup::thumbup:



jaaaaaa! :thumbup:

*_ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2015)

Mal das H versuchen


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das H versuchen



leider wieder daneben


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

...das "W" ...bitte:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*W i _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

...das "d"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "d"...Bitte:thumbup:



leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

...zweimal das "r"...bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...zweimal das "r"...bitte



nicht einmal eines


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

...das "k"...Bitte mal...


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "k"...Bitte mal...



auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

...ein "t"...Bitte...:WOW::WOW::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein "t"...Bitte...:WOW::WOW::thumbup::thumbup:



jetzt hast Du's :thumbup:

*W i t _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

...iss ja `n *Witz*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...iss ja `n *Witz*



richtig :thumbup: *W I T Z*


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)

*-------*.............


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2015)

das übliche *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)

No !!!!

*-------*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)

*-------*.........gerade hochaktuell


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2015)

dann halt ein *I*gel - *I*


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)

..ahaaaa:thumbup:

*---i---*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2015)

bitte ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2015)

...kein "s" dabei..........


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2015)

und ein *T*?


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2015)

Nehme mal ein G


----------



## Robe22 (1 Apr. 2015)

Das O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-o-i-ot*


@ Rolli...kein "G" dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2015)

ich hätte gerne ein *C* :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2015)

...jup....:thumbup::thumbup:

*Co-i-ot*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2015)

und noch ein *P* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Copi-ot*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2015)

dann noch das *L* bitte :jumping:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Copilot*

:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2015)

ein neues leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



leider nein


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2015)

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein A vielleicht?



ja, sogar 2 x :thumbup::thumbup:

*A _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Apr. 2015)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2015)

...zweimal das "t"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein D bitte



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...zweimal das "t"...Bitte



super - sehr gut :thumbup::thumbup:

*A _ t _ _ a t*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2015)

...das "u"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u"...Bitte



sehr gut :thumbup:

*A u t _ _ a t*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Apr. 2015)

Das M bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das M bitte



sehr gut :thumbup:

*A u t _ m a t*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Apr. 2015)

Zum Schluß noch das O :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Apr. 2015)

*A u t o m a t * ist natürlich richtig :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Apr. 2015)

Hier mal ein Kurzes:

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Apr. 2015)

ich versuche wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Robe22 (9 Apr. 2015)

Diesmal leider kein E dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2015)

dann vielleicht ein *A*


----------



## Robe22 (10 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl :thumbup:


_ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Apr. 2015)

da würde ein *U* dazu passen


----------



## Robe22 (10 Apr. 2015)

Nö, passt nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich ein *S*



Nee, auch nicht 

Ein Tip: Hat wortmäßig mit diesem Spiel zu tun


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

hi Robe!
ich versuchs mal mit *z*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Hallo Schweizer 

Leider auch kein z dabei


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

na gut, dann mal ein rustikales *n* bidsche


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Na endlich 


_ a n _


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

von wegen wörtlich:
*Hang*? Das wär jetzt aber echt Alpin die Lösung


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> von wegen wörtlich:
> *Hang*? Das wär jetzt aber echt Alpin die Lösung



Ist so 

H a n g ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

auf ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Das obligatorische E bitte


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

leider kein *E*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Na gut, dann ein A bitte


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

ein A ist dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ A _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Ein i bitte


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

Guter Weg, auch das *I* ist mit von der Partie 

_ I _ _ _ A _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Hmh, ein S vielleicht?


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

2 hintereinander richtig, aber *S* ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Merke schon, ich lasse nach 


Dann mal das R


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

na, geht doch: biteschön, das *R* :thumbup:

_ I _ _ R A _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

Leider kein *L*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Ein B sollte aber dabei sein


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

auch kein *B*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Ich habe mal keine Ahnung 


Ein S vielleicht?


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

nej, kein *S*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2015)

Oje, langsam gehen mir die Buchstaben aus 


Ein N vielleicht?


----------



## Schweizer (11 Apr. 2015)

:thumbup:

_ I N _ R A _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Apr. 2015)

Keine Ahnung 


Ein K bitte


----------



## Schweizer (12 Apr. 2015)

auch kein *K*


----------



## Robe22 (12 Apr. 2015)

Ein blödes Wort wieder 

Hatten wir das D schon?


----------



## Schweizer (12 Apr. 2015)

Nö, D hatten wir noch ned....
Und Volltreffer! gleich 2x :thumbup:

_ I N D R A D


----------



## Robe22 (12 Apr. 2015)

Da fällt mir nur noch das W ein


----------



## Schweizer (12 Apr. 2015)

:WOW:

W I N D R A D

Gratulation, im Alleingang geschafft!


----------



## Robe22 (12 Apr. 2015)

Ja, war eine schwere Geburt 

Bin dann mal weg!

N8 Schweizer


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Hey Robe  dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Hi Rolli ,

leider kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Wie immer  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Nein, auch kein R dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein S


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Wieder ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Nein, kein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

*D*och


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Nicht *d*och


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

H ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Perfekt :thumbup:

_ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

oh *W*under


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Hier gibt es keine *W*under


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

*G*enau  bei dir eh nicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Tut mir ja echt leid 

Auch kein G


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das N


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Jetzt aber  :thumbup:

_ a n n


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

*m*an nee


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Doch 

M a n n ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Ich bin entsetzt 

Dann mal das A


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Jaja, die Retourkutsche 

Dann mal das O


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ o _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Habe eine Vermutung 

Das i bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

oder auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

o.k., falsch gelegen 

Dann mal das U bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Ein *c*omisches Wort


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Kannst ruhig richtig schreiben  weder das c noch das k


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

:thx:

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

auch kein n


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2015)

Jetzt habe ich aber fast alle Buchstaben durch 

Dann mal das B


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Jetzt aber 

_ o b b _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Apr. 2015)

Das seltene Y bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ o b b y


----------



## Robe22 (14 Apr. 2015)

Dann tippe ich mal auf *H*obby


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Richtig das "H o b b y" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (14 Apr. 2015)

Ich geh dann mal pennen 

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

n8t Robe bis demnächst


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Apr. 2015)

ich fange einmal mit einem *I*gel-*I* an


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Kein Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Apr. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *A*?


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2015)

Hallo!

Ein *H* wie *H*und bitte!


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Ach der Hehnii macht auch mal mit 

no H


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2015)

lange weile 

Dann halt ein *E.*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

dann weile mal noch  kein E


----------



## celeb123456 (14 Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht ein *U*?


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Nein auch kein U


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2015)

Ein *A* wie H*A*nd!


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Immer noch kein U


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Das A aber auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2015)

Das *O* wie M*O*nd.


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

oho das passt 

_ o _ o


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2015)

Dann jetzt ein* T* wie* T*ogo.


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Bist gut 

_ o t o


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2015)

Oh, dann fehlt ja nur noch das *F.*

Wenn es stimmt setze ich morgen ein neues rein.


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2015)

Es stimmt "F o t o" ist richtig 

Dann mal n8t Hehnii


----------



## Hehnii (15 Apr. 2015)

Hier wie versprochen ein Neues: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2015)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Apr. 2015)

ich mach den *A*nfang mit *A*


----------



## Hehnii (15 Apr. 2015)

*E* ist dabei, das *A *natürlich nicht. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Apr. 2015)

dann probiere ich es mit einem *H*ehnii - *H*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2015)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

*S* ist dabei, das *H* natürlich nicht. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Was ist mit einem N


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Das *N* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Aber bestimmt das M


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Das *M* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

*B* ist dabei. 

B _ _ _ _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Ein L wie lang


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Das *L *ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

D ist dabei. 

B _ _ _ d _ s e


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann mach mal die D*o*se


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

*O* ist dabei. 

B _ o _ d o s e


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

*R* ist dabei. 

B r o _ d o s e


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Vermute mal das T


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Wie kommst Du bloß darauf? 

*T* ist natürlich richtig. 

B r o t d o s e :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du bloß darauf?



Ja ist können  Bierdose passte ja nicht 

Mache später ein neues bin erstmal weg


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann hier mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Das F bitte.


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Das* F* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Seltener Anfang aber stimmt 

_ _ _ f


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann noch das *G* gleich hinter her.


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein G


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Ein E bitte!


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann das *L* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Hey Robe  kein E


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

auch kein L


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Hallo "Neuer"! 

Ein *P *bitte.


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ p f


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann das O bitte


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Ein *Z* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Das O ja das Z nicht 

_ o p f


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Ein *T*opf vielleicht?


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Das *X *bitte jetzt.


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Klar Topf ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Hehnii X ist gut man merkt das du einen Koch hast


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Gut, dann schnell mal das Nächste:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> hehnii x ist gut man merkt das du einen koch hast :d



:d:d:d ........


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Das übliche E was nie da ist


----------



## Hehnii (16 Apr. 2015)

Ich wollte nur nicht aus versehen lösen. 

Ein* i* bitte.


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E was nie da ist



So ist es


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein i


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Nein, auch kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Ist dabei 

_ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Mal ein W versuchen


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Nein, kein W.

Ein Tip: Eine Art Teller für z.B. einen Hund


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

_ a _ f :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das P


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Aber gerne doch 

_ a p f


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann sage ich mal Napf


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch, der *Napf*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Das seltene E bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Bei mir ja 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Ein guter Zug von Dir 

Dann mal das A bitte!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Das A auch 

_ a _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Ein S könnte dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht ein H?


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Nein auch kein H  kleiner Tipp die Buchstaben aus den Vorwörtern beachten


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das T bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Ausser das T  nehm die hinteren


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Na gut, das F bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ a _ f e n


----------



## Robe22 (16 Apr. 2015)

Dann probiere ich es mal mit einem P


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ a p f e n


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2015)

Da fällt mir eigentlich nur das *Z*apfen ein


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Richtig "Z a p f e n" stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2015)

Supi :WOW:

Ich denke, das reicht mal für heute 

Mir fällt eh kein neues Wort mehr ein 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Würde ich auch sagen 

n8t Robe bis dann


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...Das "G"..wie "Guten Abend Rolli"...:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Hey Marco  ist dabei 

_ _ _ g


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

..das "n"...Bitte !!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...das große "S"...bitte mal....:thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...das berühmte "e" passt :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

oder auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...grrrr...das ist und war nicht meine Woche

...das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Ruhig bleiben  ist doch dabei

_ r _ g


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

:WOW:..Süüüüppperrr..aber an der falschen Stelle........lol

...das "u" ...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Die Stelle stimmt schon  kein U


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...das "o"...Bitte:angry:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Jetzt kommste in Fahrt was 

_ r o g


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

..ahaaaa...ein Schluck Bier und.................
............das "T" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Kein Bier  aber der "Trog" stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

*----*........


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...:thumbup:
*-e--*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...Neee !!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Dann eben ein N


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

..nö...prickelt ein bisschen.......

*-e--*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal ein T


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...das trockene "T"...Bitteschön

*-e-t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...Verbindung wieder da !!!:WOW:

..jetzt prickels richtig 

*-ekt*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Dann sage ich mal *S*ekt


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

....na dann Prost
*Sekt*...natürlich richtig:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

nee mag ich nicht 

Dann mal noch ein letztes heute 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...das "s".....bitte mal:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

...zweimal das "e" ...Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

Klar mach ich 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2015)

..Irre
...so ein "r" müsste dann ja auch irgenwie passen, ODER ??


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

Ja passt so 

_ _ e r _ r _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2015)

...das "K" wie Katastophskiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

Geht ja gut 

_ _ e r k r _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2015)

....Meister, knall doch doch mal ein schönes "t" rein........:thx:


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

Leider kein T


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2015)

...das "n" passt:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

Passt 

_ _ e r k r _ n e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2015)

...das "o"...bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

Logo 

_ _ e r k r o n e


----------



## Hehnii (18 Apr. 2015)

Ein *B* wie *B*ier bitte.


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl passt auch 

B _ e r k r o n e


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Bin so frei,

das i bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Hey Robe kaum da schon gelöst  "B i e r k r o n e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Hallo Rolli 

Gleich mal ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Sage dann mal *H*allo


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Danke schön, aber kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Versuche trotzdem mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Nein


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

War ja klar  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Aber ja doch :thumbup:

_ r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Da sage ich doch mal A


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Nein, das A ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Was soll damit sein?

Nix


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Bist ja heute *w*itzig


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Ja, trotzdem kein W


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

vielleicht ein N


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Nein, auch kein N dabei 

Ein Tip: Heute haben wir _ r _ _ _ w e t t e r


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Mal das G versuchen


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Nicht schlecht 

G r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Falsche Stelle  ein O


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Nee, O ist falsch 

Was für ein Wort hattest Du im Sinn?


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

*K*omisches Wetter habt ihr


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Wir hatten ein Wetter zum draußen essen 

Kein K


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Wir auch  ein Ü etwa


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

nö


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Nein, kein blödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

G r i _ _ :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Blöder Gri*ll*  habe immer nach Meterologisches Wetter gesucht


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Ja, Grill ist zwar nicht meterologisch, aber richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Mach ich mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Bei Deinen Wörtern kommt ja öfter mal ein *E* vor, ich versuch's mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Ja aber nicht immer


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Ich bin entsetzt 

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Blöd 

Ein i vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Auf Verdacht mal ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Guter Verdacht 

_ _ _ _ _ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal ein K bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein K


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Ein *R*olli geht immer


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Logo 

_ r _ _ _ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Wenn ein R, dann auch ein *Ü*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Bist auf der richtigen Spur 

_ r ü _ _ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Ein H bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Sofort 

_ r ü h _ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Das L dann bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich 

_ r ü h l i n _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

JO JO JO 

_ r ü h l i n g


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Endlich *F*rühling :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl der "F r ü h l i n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2015)

Super 

Ich stell noch mal ein Wort ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2015)

Jo eins geht noch  dann mal das seltene E


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Du wirst es nicht glauben 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Es geschehen noch Wunder  mal ein N


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Soviel Wunder gibt's nun doch nicht 

Kein N!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Dann eben das M


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Volltreffer :thumbup:

_ _ m m e _


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Könnte ein U passen


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Nein, könnte nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Auch mit dem H ist nix


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein L


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Na gut machen wir jetzt Ernst  bitte das O


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Oh, jetzt wird's gefährlich 

_ o m m e _


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Dann noch das R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Selbstverständlich 

_ o m m e r


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Dann machen wir mal den *S*ommer komplett


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Der *Sommer* ist erwünscht :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Sage dann mal n8t Robe reicht für heute


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2015)

Sehe ich auch so 

Den Herbst brauchen wir noch nicht 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (20 Apr. 2015)

Hallo!
Mal schnell ein *G* zwischendurch.


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein G


----------



## Hehnii (20 Apr. 2015)

Dann halt das *A.*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2015)

ich hätte gerne das *O*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Das O schon 

_ o _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*?


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2015)

und ein *S*?


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl 

S o _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2015)

zwei *N* wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2015)

Kommt hin 

S o n n _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

ich glaube das ist das erste mal, dass das *E* als letzter Buchstabe genommen wird


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Stimmt nehme ich auch immer als erstes 

"S o n n e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

na dann einmal ein neues 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Fangen wir mal mit dem E an


----------



## Hehnii (21 Apr. 2015)

Hallo! 

Ein *F* wie *F*rühstückspause.


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal mit dem E an



natürlich kein *E*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ein *F* wie *F*rühstückspause.



Hallo - leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



nein


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Aber bestimmt das R


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt das R



bestimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Versuche dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das H



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem A



weit und breit nicht in Sicht


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Sau*b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2015)

kein *B* im blöden Wort


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2015)

Versuchen wir es anders ein D bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2015)

na endlich :thumbup: 

*_ _ _ d*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal bitte ein N


----------



## Hehnii (22 Apr. 2015)

Für mich bitte das* i.*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal bitte ein N



jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher :thumbup:

*_ _ n d*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Für mich bitte das* i.*



leider nein


----------



## Hehnii (22 Apr. 2015)

Dann halt das *U.*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2015)

Ich sage mal *O*hh


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Dann halt das *U.*



kein *U*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich sage mal *O*hh



jetzt hast Du's :thumbup: - eigentlich ist die Lösung ja die logische Folge auf dein letztes Wort 

*_ o n d*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Apr. 2015)

Ganz klar: 007 James *B*ond.


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2015)

Ich vermute mal ist der *M*ond


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ganz klar: 007 James *B*ond.



kein 006 - kein 007 - kein 008 - kein Bond


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ist der *M*ond



genau :thumbup: - nach Sonne kommt * M o n d*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2015)

Bitte 2 x *E*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Apr. 2015)

Ich nehme das doppel *T*.


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2015)

Stimmt das E 2x 

_ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2015)

Das T aber nur einmal 

_ t e _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

das *R*olli - *R* bitte happy09


----------



## Hehnii (24 Apr. 2015)

Das *A *wie *A*ufstehen!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich kein A


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Das R natürlich 

_ t e r _ e


----------



## Hehnii (24 Apr. 2015)

Ich nehme ein großes *S* bitte.


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

das Wort war ja ei*N* aufgelegter Elfmeter :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Dachte mal was leichtes  weil der Hehnii auch mitspielt  aber nutzt nichts 

_ t e r n e


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Rolli du hast Nr. 13520 von Hehnii übersehen


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Oh hat er doch mal einen geraten  bist dann dran schiwi 

"S t e r n e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

wieder was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Ein M wie Mars


----------



## Hehnii (24 Apr. 2015)

Ich wurde also wieder ignoriert. :angry: 

Dann mal ein *E* wie *E*rde.


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M wie Mars



kein *M*  - hat auch nichts mit Weltraum zu tun


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich wurde also wieder ignoriert. :angry:
> 
> Dann mal ein *E* wie *E*rde.



Rolli hat den Fehler aber korrigiert - trotzdem kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2015)

Ich versuch's mit einem A


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mit einem A



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Das soll ein leichtes Wort sein das ist ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2015)

Bittebitte ein O


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das soll ein leichtes Wort sein das ist ein *b*lödes Wort



es ist wirklich leicht und nicht *b*löd


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bittebitte ein O



da kann ich doch nicht nein sagen :thumbup:

*_ o _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

ich sage dann mal W


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> ich sage dann mal W



wieder daneben


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2015)

Ein T vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Ein Z wie Zoll


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein T vielleicht?



kein *T*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

*Z* passt :thumbup:

*Z o _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Dann auch das 2xL


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2015)

Ein F bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein F bitte



nein kein Zoff


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das 2xL



ich sagte ja, ein *l*eichtes Wort :thumbup:

*Z o l l* ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Leicht ist was anderes 

Hier mal was leichtes 

_ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2015)

bitte ein *O*


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2015)

Bei einem leichten Wort sollte auch ein E dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch sogar 2x 

_ o o


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2015)

Ich tippe mal das Z


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl ist der "Z o o" das war leicht  bist dran Robe


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2015)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

Das ewige E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2015)

ich mach den *A*nfang mit *A*


----------



## Max100 (25 Apr. 2015)

Mal ein *M *wie* M*itte bitte


----------



## Hehnii (25 Apr. 2015)

Bitte das* R* für mich.


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2015)

wie auf der Autobahn  - da herrscht ein richtiger Buchstabenstau


----------



## Robe22 (25 Apr. 2015)

M e e r ist richtig 

Hehnii ist dran :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

:WOW: Ich darf auch mal! 

Ganz leicht und kurz: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Hallo Hehnii hau mal das E rein


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

E ist dabei!


_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Oh so viele  dann mal das H


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*H* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Schweizer (26 Apr. 2015)

Hi 
ich bin für ein i wie Hehn*ii*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Hallo Schweizer ein A dann


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

i ist dabei!


_ e _ _ _ e _ i e _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*A* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Schweizer (26 Apr. 2015)

dann tipp ich mal auf das obligatorische *N*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Versuche dann mal das S


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*N* ist dabei!


_ e _ n _ e _ i e n _ n _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*S* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Sage mal d wie doof


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*D* ist dabei!


_ e _ n _ e d i e n _ n _


----------



## Schweizer (26 Apr. 2015)

ein *U* würd ich vorschlagen


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*U* ist dabei!


_ e _ n _ e d i e n u n _


----------



## Schweizer (26 Apr. 2015)

dann wahrscheinlich auch ein *G*, oder?


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Ein F bitte wie faul


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*G *ist dabei!


_ e _ n _ e d i e n u n g


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*F* ist dabei!


F e _ n _ e d i e n u n g


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*R* ist dabei!


F e r n _ e d i e n u n g


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Wenn keiner will sage ich mal B


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

*B* ist dabei! :WOW:


*F e r n b e d i e n u n g*
Wir haben einen Sieger. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Apr. 2015)

Ich nehme mal den *R*olli!


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

zur Abwechslung einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Das R ist dabei 

_ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Das E auch 

_ _ _ r _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

dann nehme ich das *I*gel-*I*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ i _ r _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (26 Apr. 2015)

oh, geht ja schon weiter,
dann probier ichs mal mit einem *S*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

ich hätte gerne das eine oder andere *T*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch kein T



aber dafür ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Leider auch kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

dann versuche ich es mit einem *C*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein C


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein H


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Ein L bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Hey Robe klar doch sogar 2x 

_ i _ r _ _ e l l e


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Kein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

*w*ie *w*äre es mit einem *W*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Aber sicher doch 

_ i _ r _ w e l l e


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Aha, ein Utensil für Kochfaule 

Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Ja aber W haben wir schon


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Aha schnell geändert 

_ i _ r o w e l l e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2015)

bitte ein *K* :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ i k r o w e l l e


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha schnell geändert
> 
> _ i _ r o w e l l e



Ertappt 

Dann noch das M bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Richtig Robe ist die "M i k r o w e l l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Mal wieder ein Kurzes: 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Die haben es immer in sich  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Ist dabei :thumbup:

_ _ r _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

S ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Dann versuche ich mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Nein, auch kein B


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Sage dann mal N


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Nein, auch nicht 

Nimm doch mal den Buchstaben, der bei mir meistens nicht vorkommt


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Sag nicht das ist ein E drin :angry:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag nicht das ist ein E drin :angry:



Doch 

_ e r _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Wie man's macht, macht man es verkehrt  was ist mit dem H


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Wow 

H e r _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Nehme mal an das ist für fleissige  bitte ein D


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Herd ist das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:

Du bist


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Gut noch ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Ein E sollte dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das A hinterher


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

Nein ist nicht blöd


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Aber bestimmt *d*oof


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

nicht doof


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2015)

Blöd, doof, was gibt's da noch? 

Ein *s*...... Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

auch nicht saugeil  Kleiner Tipp was sagt man noch zum Herd


----------



## Robe22 (27 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> auch nicht saugeil  Kleiner Tipp was sagt man noch zum Herd



Der Tipp war *o*ptimal


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Das war schon mehr wie ein Tipp 

O _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das war schon mehr wie ein Tipp
> 
> O _ e _



*F*ind ich auch


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Aber man will ja mal ins Bett 

O f e _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Apr. 2015)

Gut, dann schnell noch das N


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Ist natürlich richtig der "O f e n" :thumbup:

Sage dann mal n8t Robe bis dene


----------



## Robe22 (27 Apr. 2015)

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Apr. 2015)

das übliche *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Apr. 2015)

dann halt das *A*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Nö auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Apr. 2015)

Machen wir mit *O* weiter


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein O  geht in die Richtung der Vorwörter


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Apr. 2015)

neuer Versuch mit *U*


----------



## Hehnii (28 Apr. 2015)

Ganz klar das* i*.


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich kein U


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Das i ist dabei 

_ _ i _ _


----------



## Max100 (28 Apr. 2015)

Ein *R *wie *R*iese


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

R passt 

_ r i _ _


----------



## Hehnii (28 Apr. 2015)

Ein *D* wie *D*urst bitte.


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Apr. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *C*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Weder das D noch das C


----------



## Hehnii (28 Apr. 2015)

Dann halt das *B* wie *B*ier.


----------



## Max100 (28 Apr. 2015)

Oder ein *P *wie *P*isa


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Apr. 2015)

3 x *T* wäre eine schmerzhafte Lösung


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Kein B kein P kein T


----------



## Hehnii (28 Apr. 2015)

Nix dabei?  Frechheit! 

Dann halt ein *F* wie *F*ies.


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein F


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

L bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Hey Robe natürlich 

_ r i l l


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Dann das G noch, oder?


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Aber sicher 

"G r i l l"


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Sehr gut :WOW:

Hier ein Neues:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Fang dann doch mal mit dem E an


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fang dann doch mal mit dem E an



Meine Antwort kannst Du Dir denken


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Klar  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Nein, diesmal auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Nein, auch kein H


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Nein, A ist auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



Nein, nein 

Versuch mal das "harte" B


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Sage dann mal N


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

*N*ein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

*M*ann nee


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein M 

Ein Tipp: Steht für einen Topf oder auch ein Ballungszentrum


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

ein i


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Auch kein i


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das D


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Das wird ein langer Abend 

Kein D


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Versuche mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

:thumbup:

_ o _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das P wie Pokal


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Es wird doch kein langer Abend 

P o _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Hat etwas länger gedauert  bitte 2x das T


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Besser spät als nie 

P o t t ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Machen wir noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Das Wort ist aber asch kurz 

Das E bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Aber ganz leicht 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das D bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein D


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Na dann das A bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Diese A nicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Mir fällt erst mal nix mehr ein


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Hast du gerade gesehen


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hast du gerade gesehen



So ist es 

Na gut, weiter, ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein O


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht ein N?


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ n _ e _ _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Hatte ich das R schon?


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Nein 

_ e r _ _ n _ e r _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Ein Ä ist aus aktuellem Anlass bestimmt dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Ah jetzt hat er denn Tipp verstanden 

_ e r _ ä n _ e r _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das L bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ e r l ä n _ e r _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Apr. 2015)

2x G bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ e r l ä n g e r _ n g


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2015)

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Jetzt aber 

_ e r l ä n g e r u n g


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2015)

Das V dann noch


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Damit haben wir die "V e r l ä n g e r u n g" :thumbup:

So muss heute früh raus  deshalb wünsche ich dir eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2015)

Auf E l f m e t e r s c h i e s s e n hab ich ich heute auch keinen Bock mehr 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Apr. 2015)

Fang ich mal mit dem *K* an.


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Nein kein K


----------



## Hehnii (29 Apr. 2015)

Dann das* L* bitte.


----------



## Max100 (29 Apr. 2015)

Möchte ein *A *bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Das L ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ l


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Apr. 2015)

ohne *E* geht's nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Hast Recht 

E _ _ _ _ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Apr. 2015)

auch ein stacheliges *I*gel-*I* wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl 

E _ _ _ _ i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Apr. 2015)

dann hätte ich gerne noch ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ s _ i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

ein *P* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Sofort 

E _ _ s p i e l


----------



## Max100 (30 Apr. 2015)

ich nehm ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Natürlich 

E n _ s p i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

dann mach ich mal dem ganzen ein En*d*e


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Jawohl ist das "E n d s p i e l" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

noch schnell ein aktuelles 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal ein schnelles E


----------



## Max100 (30 Apr. 2015)

Und ein *U* bitteschön


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein schnelles E



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und ein *U* bitteschön



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Was ist mit einem O


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem O



*O* ist gut, aber nicht für das aktuelle Wort


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Ein M wie Mai


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M wie Mai



nein, haben wir ja noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

dann mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mal das P



na endlich :thumbup:

*_ p _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Aha das L


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha das L



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ p _ _ l*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Dann sag ich mal *A*ha


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

*A p _ _ l*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

natürlich richtig :thumbup:

*A p _ i l*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Dann beschliessen wir mal diesen Monat mit einem R


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2015)

:thumbup: *A p r i l* :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Mach ich auch ein schnelles akuelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Apr. 2015)

Hi Rolli,

das E bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Hey Robe warum sollte das E


----------



## Robe22 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hey Robe warum sollte das E



Warum nicht? 

Dann das A


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Weil du so gut wie nie 

Aber das A haben wir

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Apr. 2015)

Aha, geht doch :WOW:

Dann mal ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Bist gut drauf heute 

_ a _ _ a u _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bist gut drauf heute



Sieht so aus 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Auch 

_ a i _ a u _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Apr. 2015)

Das B bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

Das Wort war zu leicht 

_ a i b a u _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Apr. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das Wort war zu leicht



Stimmt 

Ein M dann


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2015)

und fertig "M a i b a u m" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Apr. 2015)

Eins stelle ich noch mal ein 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Mal sehen wie lange ich noch kann  ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange ich noch kann  ein E bitte



Kein Problem, wir können jederzeit aufhören 

und natürlich kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Blöd überhaupt bei dir noch das E einzustellen 

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

A geht aber manchmal noch 

_ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Ein B bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Kein B dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Was kann es bloss sein  ein C hilft vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Oje, das wird dauern mit dieser Taktik 

Kein C


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Welche Taktik  ein D etwa


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Auch kein D


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Gut mach ich hinten weiter ein R


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Gute Idee :thumbup:

Kein R


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

So das ist mein 110.000 Beitrag da sollte der gesuchte Buchstabe dabei sein 

Also ein T


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch zu Deinen 110.000 Beiträgen  :thumbup:

aber nicht zum T


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Du bist gemein  dann das U


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Jawoll :thumbup:

_ a u _


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Komisches Wort mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

_ a u s


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Könnte ein H sein  aber bei dir weiss man nie


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Diesmal liegst Du richtig 

H a u s ist das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

Klasse ich bin auch Bett fertig  

Wünsche dir eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2015)

Ja, ich ebenso 

n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2015)

Dann mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2015)

der übliche V*E*rsuch


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2015)

Klappt fast immer 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2015)

bitte das *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2015)

dann vielleicht ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2015)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2015)

dann nehme ich ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2015)

Nein ist es nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Mai 2015)

ich mach mich hier zum *T*rottel


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ t t e


----------



## Max100 (4 Mai 2015)

Dann mal *L *wie *L*eid


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Mai 2015)

Bitte ein *G*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Weder das L noch das G


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Mai 2015)

dann halt ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Aber sicher 

H _ t t e


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Das Ü bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Er kam,sah und löste 

H ü t t e :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Er kam,sah und löste



Gibt ja nicht mehr viel Auswahl nach der guten Vorarbeit 

Ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder 

Machen wir dir mal eine Freude mit dem E


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Machen wir dir mal eine Freude mit dem E



:thx:schön


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

War klar dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Nein, auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das S  OH ein doppel Danke


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Das Doppel-:thx: hast Du verdient 

Aber kein S


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Upps, war ja von Dir


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Ich bekomme sowas nie 

Dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Ich versuch's ja, krieg es aber nie hin 

H _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Versuche mal das O


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Der richtige Weg 

H o _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Dann bestimmt auch das Z


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

War doch zu einfach 

H o _ z


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Naja eine Hütte besteht meistens aus Ho*l*z


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

So ist es 

H o l z ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Mach ich jetzt mal ein längeres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Klar sogar 2x 

_ _ _ e _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Waaahnsinn :WOW:

Ein A dann


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Dafür aber kein A


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Ich probiere mal ein L


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Nein auch kein L


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Logo 

_ _ _ e _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Was heißt hier schon logo 

Dann mal ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

Läuft doch 

S _ _ e _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Mai 2015)

Das ist *g*ut so


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2015)

Klasse 

S _ g e _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2015)

Ich seh' schon, dass hat im weitesten Sinn mit Holz zu tun 

Ein K bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2015)

Könnte sein 

S _ g e _ e r k


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2015)

Das W sollte passen


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2015)

Sicher 

S _ g e w e r k


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2015)

Ich lasse mal anderen die Chance zu lösen 

Bin eh zu müde 

n8t Rolli :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2015)

Auch gut  n8t Robe


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

könnte da noch ein *Ä* fehlen?


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Genau  das "S ä g e w e r k" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

wieder einmal was leichtes längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal das übliche E



bei einem so langen Wort natürlich dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Dann bestimmt auch das R


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt auch das R



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



ja :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ h e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Bitte ein A


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein A



auch vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ h e _ a _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal ein S



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ e _ s _ h e _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Dann passt auch das C


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann passt auch das C



natürlich 

*_ e _ s c h e _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Versuche dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das i wie Igel



nein, kein Igel


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Ein f vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Könnte ein B sein


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein f vielleicht



sogar 2 x :thumbup:

*_ e _ s c h e _ a f f e*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Könnte ein B sein



nein, kein B


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das N


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das N



jetzt war's aber nicht mehr schwer 

*_ e n s c h e n a f f e*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist es eindeutig 

Der *M* e n s c h e n a f f e sollte es sein


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es eindeutig
> 
> Der *M* e n s c h e n a f f e sollte es sein



natürlich richtig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Neues Wort, etwas kürzer 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

aber bestimmt ohne E


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> aber bestimmt ohne E



Aber sicher doch


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Klar  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

_ _ r _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem A



Was soll damit sein?


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Wenigstens ein S


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

_ _ r _ s


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



Du weisst es 

_ i r _ s


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Bin nur am raten  ein U


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Das Raten lohnt sich 

_ i r u s


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

War ja auch ein leichtes Wort  dann mal noch das V


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Na klar 

V i r u s ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Dann auch mal ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Ja, ein Leichtes wahrscheinlich ohne *E*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Leichtes wahrscheinlich ohne *E*



wie wahr


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Treffer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Bitte abgelehnt


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das s


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Das wird eine schwere Geburt 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ i _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Die Wunderwaffe R bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Logo 

_ _ r i _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Ich habe eine Ahnung 

Ein o vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Bist auf den richtigen Weg 

_ o r i _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

Bitte 2 L


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

Mach ich sofort 

_ o r i l l a


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2015)

G wie n8t


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2015)

"G o r i l l a" ist natürlich richtig :thumbup: dann dir auch eine n8t


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Mal ein kleines 

_ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (8 Mai 2015)

Ein *T* wie *T*or bitte.


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Nö  leider nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2015)

aber das *O* gefällt mir


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (8 Mai 2015)

Dann nehm ich mal ein "*B*" *B*itte


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Auch kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2015)

*S*aublödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Nö ein ganz bekanntes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2015)

bitte ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Nein kein Hai  aber bist im richtigem Element


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ l


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2015)

und *w*ie *w*äre es mit einem *W*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Der Tipp war wohl gut 

W _ l


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

dann nehm' ich halt den W*A*L


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Jawohl ist der "W a l" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

dann bin wohl ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Dann fang ich mal mit dem üblichen E an


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann fang ich mal mit dem üblichen E an



diesmal dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Oh Wunder  dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh Wunder  dann mal das H



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das A



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem S



ebenfalls nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Was wieder für ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was wieder für ein *B*lödes Wort



nein, kein blödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Das R geht oft


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das R geht oft



aber nicht immer


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Versuche dann mal das N


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das N



*N*ein


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Muss ja ein *T*olles Wort sein


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Muss ja ein *T*olles Wort sein



ist es auch 

*_ _ _ t t e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung jedenfalls keine T*i*tten


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung jedenfalls keine T*i*tten



r*i*chtig, ke*i*ne T*i*tten


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Sage mal O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sage mal O wie Otto



auch kein Otto


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



ja :thumbup:

*_ l _ t t e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Immer noch keinerlei Ahnung sage mal F


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Immer noch keinerlei Ahnung sage mal F



kein F  - ein Tipp: denke an Winter


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Toller Tipp :WOW: Null *P*lan


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Toller Tipp :WOW: Null *P*lan



auch kein *P*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



a*u*ch damit bist D*u* ausger*u*tscht


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Haha  dann fange ich mal unten mit dem D an


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Haha  dann fange ich mal unten mit dem D an



ganz kalt


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Gut dann oben das W


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann oben das W



jetzt hab' ich schon 3 Hinweise gegeben (Winter, ausrutschen, kalt) und Du bist immer noch planlos


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Bin ich auch G wie Glatteis


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bin ich auch G wie Glatteis



na endlich :thumbup:

*G l _ t t e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Sag ich doch dämliches Wort  wer kommt schön auf Gl*ä*tte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2015)

*G l ä t t e*  ist richtig :thumbup:

das war's für mich für heute - wünsche eine n8t


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Jo wünsche dir auch eine n8t schiwi


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2015)

Mach dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Mai 2015)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2015)

Natürlich dabei 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Mai 2015)

ein *S* wäre auch nicht *s*chlecht


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2015)

Ist schlecht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2015)

und wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ t e


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2015)

und ein *R*olli-*R*?


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2015)

da*nn* versuche ich ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Nein ist immer noch Winter


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2015)

wenn Winter ist nehm' ich ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ l t e


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2015)

dann noch ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

klar doch 

K _ l t e


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

...nabend die Herren !!!

das "u"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Nein Marco du müsstes es aber wissen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

..ääääääääääää...ich nix wissen


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Jawohl ist die "K ä l t e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

*-o-o------*....hat jedes Auto..:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Ein M :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

...Suuuper, aber mal weiter

*Mo-o------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Ein T :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

....au, man ahnt was:thumbup::thumbup:

*Moto------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Ein R bitte :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Motor-----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das W


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

....no ....alles aber nicht das w


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Also keine Wanne dann das B


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Motor---b-*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Hinten das E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

*BOA !!!!!*

*Motor---be*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das U :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

*Motor--ube*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Ich glaube das A fehlt noch


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

*Motor-aube:thx:*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Dann machen wir mal die *H*aube zu :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

*jep !!!:thx:*

*Motorhaube*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Dann mal was schwereres 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

..das "r"............geht immer:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Stimmt 

_ _ r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

*A*........................


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

auch dabei 

_ a r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

...Herr Kollege...........das "t"..Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Leider kein T


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

...das "E" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ a r _ e


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

...das kleine "t" schreit..........:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

t war schon  aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

...ein nettes "f"....Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Jetzt aber 

F a r _ e


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2015)

....passt das "b" ???:thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2015)

Klar doch "F a r b e" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2015)

mach ich halt den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Leider ein schlechter Anfang


----------



## Max100 (12 Mai 2015)

Dann kommen wir mal gleich zum *E*nde


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Ist dabei aber noch nicht zu Ende 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (12 Mai 2015)

Dann bitte mal ein *R* wie *R*adl


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2015)

vielleicht mach ich mich wieder einmal zum *T*ro*tt*el


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> vielleicht mach ich mich wieder einmal zum *T*ro*tt*el



Dazu sage ich nichts  kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2015)

das *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Geht doch 

_ i _ _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (12 Mai 2015)

Wie wäre es mal mit dem *N*ett.


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Bin mal so nett 

_ i n _ e _


----------



## Hehnii (12 Mai 2015)

Ist auch *B*esser so!


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Geht auch besser  kein B


----------



## Hehnii (12 Mai 2015)

*M*einst Du?


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Meine ich geht auch besser  kein M


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2015)

*W*ie wäre es mit einem *W*


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Nein leider auch kein W


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2015)

bitte ein *L* wie leider


----------



## Hehnii (12 Mai 2015)

ein *P* wie *P*ause


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Natürlich das P 

P i n _ e _


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2015)

Das L ist auch dabei 

P i n _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

dann noch das *S*chiwi-*S* :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Jawohl Herr schiwi ist der "P i n s e l" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

dann wieder einmal was längeres und damit leichteres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Hehnii (13 Mai 2015)

Ich nehme den* R*olli.


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich nehme den* R*olli.



ist auch dabei 

*_ _ _ e r _ _ _ e*


----------



## Timme1 (13 Mai 2015)

ich nehm ein *n* :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

und ich ein *s*chiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Timme1 schrieb:


> ich nehm ein *n* :thumbup:



ist dabei 

*_ n _ e r _ _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ich ein *s*chiwi



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ n _ e r _ _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Bitte mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das A



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Versuche mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das i wie Igel



kein *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

*U*nverschämt


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Bitte ein O


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *U*nverschämt



sehr gut :thumbup:

*U n _ e r _ _ s e*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein O



jetzt wird's leicht :thumbup:

*U n _ e r _ o s e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Mach mal das H rein


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mach mal das H rein



mach ich 

*U n _ e r h o s e*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

*T*oll, das ich den letzten Buchstaben reinmachen darf


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *T*oll, das ich den letzten Buchstaben reinmachen darf



:WOW: *U n t e r h o s e* :WOW: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

War so frei Robe


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War so frei Robe



:thx: lieber Rolli :thx: 

Hier mal eins mit vielen Buchstaben:

_ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

*O*h wieder ein schweres Wort


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*h wieder ein schweres Wort



Richtig erkannt, kein O


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Nein, kein R


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Vielleicht ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *A*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Kein S dabei, dafür aber ein A 

_ a _


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Bestimmt ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

ich versuche ein *U*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Kein H und kein U


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Etwa ein B


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

*L*ieber ein *L*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Kein B, kein L


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2015)

ein *X* wäre einmal was anderes


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Kein T, aber das X ist genial geraten 

_ a x


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Zuviel Börse geschaut  das D bitte


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Zuviel Börse geschaut  das D bitte



Ne ne ne, heute keine Börse geschaut 

Der *D*AX ist es nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Dann das *F*ax


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

F a x ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Mach ich auch mal so eins 

_ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Dann bitte das A


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Ach, weisste was, ich nehm' auch mal ein X


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

nee nee guter Versuch


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> nee nee guter Versuch



Dann halt das Y


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Ein B vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Kein B warum biste nicht da oben geblieben


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Sogar 2x 

_ o o


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Da fällt mir nur der *Z*oo ein


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Jawohl "Z o o" ist richtig :thumbup: was würdest du bloss ohne meine Tipps machen


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jawohl "Z o o" ist richtig :thumbup: was würdest du bloss ohne meine Tipps machen



Ohne Deine Tipps würden wir wohl bis morgen früh spielen 

Hier noch ein letztes Wort von mir für heute:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Gut  dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Nicht gut


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

War ja klar das H bitte


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Ne, auch kein H


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Dann versuche ich das R


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich das R



Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

Aber bestimmt das A


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

_ a _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2015)

bitte mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2015)

Jetzt startest Du aber durch 

_ a _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

*N*ull Ahnung


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *N*ull Ahnung



Das merke ich gerade


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2015)

Ist dabei 

_ a _ s t


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Versuche mal das U


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2015)

Gute Idee, aber leider kein U


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

was ist mit dem *P*apst


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *P*apst



Ja, der P a p s t passt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Gut dann wünsche ich eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann wünsche ich eine n8t Robe



Dito Rolli


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

dann mal wieder das *E*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

dazu bitte einen *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

und noch einen *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Auch kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

dann halt ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Kein N kleiner Tipp was ist den heute


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

wenn ich den Hinweis richtig verstehe und das Wort mit einem *F* anfängt, dann hast du mir allerdings ein zweites E unterschlagen :angry:


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Fängt mit so einem V an  und ist nur ein E 

V _ _ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

ich dachte an Feiertag, das andere ist bei uns in Österreich erst am 14. Juni

dann gib mir halt zwei *A*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Klar in Österreich hängen sie ja eh immer hinterher 

V a _ e r _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar in Österreich hängen sie ja eh immer hinterher
> 
> V a _ e r _ a _



da kann ich nur *T T* sagen


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Natürlich 

V a t e r t a _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

ein *Y* hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Witz komm raus 

Bin jetzt erstmal kurz weg


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

na *G*ut, nehm ich halt den letzten Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Ist der "V a t e r t a g" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

wieder einmal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Wie immer als erstes das E


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wie immer als erstes das E



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



kein S


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Aber bestimmt dann das H


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt dann das H



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Dann eben das R


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben das R



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ r _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Dann versuche ich mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal das A



schlechter Versuch


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Dann mal den *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal den *I*gel



ja, gleich 2 x :thumbup:

*_ i r _ e _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisches Wort



nicht komisch, aber kein K


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das N wie Nordpol



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ i r _ e _ _ i n _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Dose



na geht doch 

*_ i r _ e _ _ i n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Mal das seltene W


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das seltene W



gar nicht so selten, gleich 2 x 

*W i r _ e _ w i n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Trotzdem ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein *b*lödes Wort



wenn man davon betroffen ist auf alle Fälle 

*W i r b e _ w i n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das L  ist aber besser bekannt als Wirbelsturm


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das L  ist aber besser bekannt als Wirbelsturm



ein *W i r b e l w i n d* ist halt nicht so zerstörerisch wie ein Wirbelsturm

aber die Lösung ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Ja gut  dann noch mal ein schnelles 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2015)

ich nehm noch ein *s*chnelles *S*, mach aber *S*chluss für heute

wünsch dir noch eine n8t


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2015)

Kein S und n8t


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2015)

wünsche einen guten *M*orgen moin099


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen ohne M


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2015)

mit den ungewöhnlichen Buchstaben habe ich scheinbar keinen *E*rfolg


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Mit dem E aber auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2015)

ich bin *a*hnungslos


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ a _


----------



## Max100 (15 Mai 2015)

*B*utter bei die Fische


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2015)

ein *R*olli ist immer dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Leider kein B


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Aber das R 

_ r _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...das "u"... Bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Nein kein U  und Hallo


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...wieder so ein Wort....hoffentlich hält diesmal meine Festplatte....lol !!!!

..das "n"...Bitte und guten Abend Rolli !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Ganz normales Wort 

_ r _ a n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

....das kleine "k"..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Natürlich 

_ r k a n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

*O*hhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooo:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

JJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

"O r k a n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

*---*:angry:...ganz einfach !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

So *w*ütend


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

,,,no !!!

*---*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

:angry:...nix "e"

*---*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

:angry::angry::angry::angry:
...man achte auf die Farbe....

*---*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Etwa das T


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...da kann ich nicht nein sagen :thumbup:

*--t*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

*o*ooooohhhhhoooooooo :d


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...na Hallll*oooooooo*:WOW::WOW:

*-ot*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Dann mal noch das R


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

*...Jep !!!*

*Rot*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Was aktuelles morgen (hoffe ich) 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Aktuell mal ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...das grosse *A*...wie Aufstieg:WOW::WOW:.......Bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Beides dabei  Hallo Robe

A _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal Marco's Hinweis auf und nehme ein U


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...und das "f" ...Bitte.....MSV...MSV,,,:thumbup::thumbup:
...Hallo Robe !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Jawohl 

A u _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Klar 

A u f _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Es folgt das S


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Logo 

A u f s _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> A u f _ _ _ e _




...ob das so klar ist ??....ihr müsst erstmal gegen Kiel gewinnen !!!

...das "g" ...Bitte :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Bin doch Morgen da dann klappt es auch 

A u f s _ _ e g


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Das T dann


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...wenn du da bist, tippe ich ein klares 3:0 :thumbup::thumbup:

...und das "i" ...Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Das T passt 

A u f s t _ e g


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

und das i auch 

Klar ist der "A u f s t i e g" :thumbup:

War aber zu einfach


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...na noch einen Kleenen ??

*E-e----*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Mal das D


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

..kein "d" aber das "a" :thumbup::thumbup:

*E-e-a--*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Dann eben das H


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Und ein N


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...kein "H" aber das "N"...:thumbup::thumbup:

*E-e-an-*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Na dann mal ein L


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

..ein "L" ...aber kein "i"....

*Ele-an-*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Vielleicht ein F?


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

*f*uck you


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

..."F"(uck) ist immer gut :thumbup::thumbup:

*Elefan-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Ich opfere mich auf und nehme das T


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thx:

*Elefant*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Mach mal ein ganz leichtes  davon bekomme ich morgen genug 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...da schreit doch das kleine "e".....


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Logo 

_ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

,,und das "r"....Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Ein R vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Ja aber nur eins 

_ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...ich knalle noch das "i" rein ...und sage Prost Robe :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Jawohl 

_ i e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ich knalle noch das "i" rein ...und sage Prost Robe :thumbup::thumbup:



Ja, dann Prost 

mit einem *B*ier natürlich


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Werde ich morgen 

"B i e r" stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Werde ich morgen



Dann mal viel Spaß 

Ein Kurzes noch:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Sehr kurz  ein E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

E ist natürlich dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...dreimal das "r" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Bitte mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dreimal das "r" ...Bitte



0x


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

S ist dabei 

_ _ s _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...das "n"...bitte mal !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Bestimmt auch das H


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

...und das "c" gleich hinterher !!!


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

Kein N kein H kein C


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Aber das T


----------



## Robe22 (15 Mai 2015)

_ _ s t _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2015)

..das "a"...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2015)

Mach mal vorne das A hin


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

A _ s t _ e _ s _ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2015)

mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

War wohl zu einfach 

A b s t _ e _ s _ a _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2015)

...passt da etwa das "f" ganz hinten


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

Passt :thumbup:

A b s t _ e _ s _ a _ _ f


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2015)

...das habe ich befürchtet ...lol

...give me an "i" please


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2015)

Bitte mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

Ist ja momentan ein Thema in der BL 

A b s t i e _ s _ a _ _ f


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

A b s t i e g s _ a _ _ f


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2015)

...das "P"..wie Paderborn


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

A b s t i e g s _ a _ p f


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2015)

Vermute mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

Du vermutest richtig 

A b s t i e g s k a _ p f


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2015)

Machen wir mit dem M ein Ende


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Machen wir mit dem M ein Ende



Machen wir sofort 

A b s t i e g s k a m p f ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2015)

:thx:...Gute Nacht und bis Morgen !!


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2015)

Sage auch n8t Jungs bin am WE nicht da  bis dann


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2015)

n8t zusammen


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2015)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Mai 2015)

dann bitte wieder einmal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2015)

Klar sogar 2x 

_ e _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2015)

und bitte einen *R*olli dazu


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2015)

Natürlich 

_ e _ e r


----------



## Hehnii (19 Mai 2015)

Das große *L* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Hehnii (19 Mai 2015)

Dann das große *P* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (19 Mai 2015)

Dann versuche ich noch mal das große *M.*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2015)

Auch nicht  machste vielleicht Samstag wenn Rostock drin bleibt


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2015)

darf ich dich um *F*euer bitten


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2015)

Aber sicher 

F e _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2015)

zur Fe*i*er nehme ich das *I*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2015)

Jawohl ist die "Feier" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2015)

wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2015)

Na mal schauen  bitte mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na mal schauen  bitte mal das E



so leicht auch wieder nicht


----------



## Hehnii (20 Mai 2015)

Ich nehme ein* L* wie* L*eicht.


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Vielleicht ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein* L* wie* L*eicht.



nein, auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein S



auch kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Dann mal den *H*ehnii


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal den *H*ehnii



kein Hehnii


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Dann eben das R


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben das R



 scheint doch nicht so leicht zu sein


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



 offenbar wirklich


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Was ist den mit dem A


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem A



na endlich 

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Versuche mal das N


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das N



*N*ein


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



super :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ i*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisches Wort



das war jetzt der Durchbruch :thumbup:

*K a _ _ _ _ _ i*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Hehe der *W*itz war gut


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hehe der *W*itz war gut



leider kein W


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das T



doch kein Durchbruch


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Sag ich doch mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag ich doch mal das M



aber jetzt hast du's :thumbup::thumbup:

*K a _ _ _ m m i*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Wenn das U stimmt ja


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wenn das U stimmt ja



gleich 2 x 

*K a u _ u m m i*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Leichtes Wort ist was anderes  dann mal noch das G


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

das hat sich wider Erwarten gezogen wie ein

*K a u g u m m i*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> das hat sich wider Erwarten gezogen



Stimmt deshalb jetzt was schweres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

*A* wie *A*nfang bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

dann doch das *E*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Geht doch (fast) immer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2015)

ein *R*olli ist auch oft dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2015)

Ohne dem läuft nichts 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Max100 (21 Mai 2015)

Bitte ein "*S*" wie *S*alat


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2015)

und ein *T* wie Sala*t*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2015)

Beides dabei 

_ _ t s _ _ e r


----------



## Schweizer (21 Mai 2015)

Hi Leute 
Ich probiers mal mit einem *H* wie Hangman.


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2015)

Hey Schweizer  ist dabei

_ _ t s _ h e r


----------



## Schweizer (21 Mai 2015)

dann probier ich auch gleich mal das *C*, würd doch passen, oder?


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ t s c h e r


----------



## redfive (21 Mai 2015)

Der Kutscher?


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2015)

Kein Kutscher


----------



## redfive (21 Mai 2015)

Ich bleib mal beim U, Lutscher?


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2015)

ist ein *I*gel-*I* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2015)

Kein i


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2015)

Der "Lutscher" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

OK, was Neues

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Viel Spaß


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Sag noch schnell das E bis morgen snoopy1


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

Jo, is dabei

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Max100 (22 Mai 2015)

Bekomme ich ein "*F*" wie *f*rüh?


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2015)

ich mache mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

Kein "F", kein "A", aber das "S" ist dabei

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Max100 (22 Mai 2015)

Mensch, so ein* l*anges *W*ort


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2015)

ich versuche ein *H*


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

"L" und "H" sind adabei

_ _ l _ s _ h _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2015)

da fehlt auf jeden Fall ein *C*


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

Überraschenderweise Ja!

_ _ l _ s c h _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Bitte mal das i wie Igel


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

*I*rgendwie auch dabei.

_ i l _ s c h _ e i _


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

Jo!

_ i l d s c h _ e i _


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Hinten das N


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

_ildsch_ein


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Dann machen wir mal das *W*ildschwein komplett


----------



## redfive (22 Mai 2015)

Sauerei, gelöst!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

redfive schrieb:


> Sauerei, gelöst!



 Hehe Schwein gehabt 

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Hey Robe E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Hallo Aufsteiger 

Ein A dann bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Jawohl Aufstieg :WOW: aber kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2015)

ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Nein auch kein Igel


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Ein U vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Nein auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Ein O aber


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

So ein O nicht


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Dann halt ein Ö


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Richtig 

_ ö _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Hau den *R*olli rein


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Aber sicher 

R ö _ r e


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Die R ö *h* r e ist es wohl :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Jawohl bei Wildschwein musste ich gleich an die "Röhre" denken


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Und bei Röhre muß ich an dieses denken 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Ein E wie Essen


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Du wirst es nicht glauben 

Nein


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Sollte auch ein Scherz sein  bitte vorne ein B


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Kein B vorne, in der Mitte oder hinten


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Wie nee das ist doch *K*acke


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wie nee das ist doch *K*acke



Stimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

:thumbup:

_ _ _ _ s _ s _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Auch ein H


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Nein, kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Versuche dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

_ r _ _ s _ s _ _ r


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Komisches Wort ein T


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisches Wort ein T



Stimmt 

T r _ _ s _ s t _ r


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

t*o*r ist richtig 

T r _ _ s _ s t o r


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2015)

Ein i wie Igel :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel :WOW:



Du scheinst es zu wissen 

T r _ _ s i s t o r


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Klar doch  das A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Bitteschön 

T r a _ s i s t o r


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Dann mal noch das N :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Perfekt,

der Transistor ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Immer diese blöden Wörter 

Mal wieder was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Bei leichten Wörtern sollte ja ein E dabeisein


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Ja sollte  aber nicht immer


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Na gut, dann ein A aber


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Juchhuu,

dann mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Kommen wir wenigstens pünktlich ins Bett 

_ a _ i _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kommen wir wenigstens pünktlich ins Bett
> 
> _ a _ i _



Deswegen geb ich mir auch so viel Mühe 

Hau doch heute nochmal den *R*olli rein


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Mach ich glatt 

R a _ i _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Upps...ich hatte das R an einer anderen Stelle erwartet 

Dann mal ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Dann wäre es ja schwerer gewesen 

R a _ i o


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

Das (Transistor)-ra*d*io dürfte es sein


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Jawohl genau dieses  wünsche dir dann eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2015)

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Dann mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (26 Mai 2015)

Dann mal ein "*E*" bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Nein leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2015)

mach ich halt wieder mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Diesmal ja 

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

kein schiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2015)

dann halt ein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

auch kein rolli


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2015)

da *h*ört der Spaß auf


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

leider auch kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2015)

dann vielleicht mehrere *T*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Nur eins aber vorne 

T _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Kleiner Tipp noch denk mal ans Vorwort hat damit in etwa zu tun


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...das "n".. Bitte mal und guten Abend:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Ist doch mal ein Wort  nAbend

T _ n _ a n _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...das "o" will rein


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Genau  war der Tipp zu gut 

T o n _ a n _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...eben !!!!:WOW:

...das "b" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Klar doch 

T o n b a n _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...das "d" am Ende:thx:


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Genau :thumbup: "T o n b a n d"


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

*------------*

....kommt aus dem Bereich Gartenwerkzeuge


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das S wie Schere


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...nicht schlecht Meister !!!:thumbup:

*------s-----*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

dann mal das C


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

Boa...mir fehlen die Worte 

*--c---sc----*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Vorne unter weiter hinten das H :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

..Ahaaa, ein Gärtner :WOW:

*H-c---sch---*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

nee einer der eine Hec*k*e hat


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...und schon mal geschnitten ?...geht an besten mit 2 Promille
....dann wird sie gerade !!

*H-ck--sch---*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Klar  ich merke da spricht der Fachmann 

dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...da freut sich jede Wasserwaage:WOW::WOW:

*H-ck--sch-r-*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

stimmt  dann mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*H-ck-nsch-r-*

...und das beste zum Schluß:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Klar doch das seltene E so oft wäre was für Robe


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

PERFEKT !!! Die Hecke steht :thumbup::thumbup:

*Heckenschere*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Das war mit Abstand das leichteste Wort bisher 

Also kann es nur schwerer werden  

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...das "Z" wie Zange Bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

..dit "e" passt immer:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Stimmt 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...hast Du mal das grosse "H" irgendwo rumzustehen ??


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Steht  ---> H _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

*A*ha..die soll nicht stehen , sondern *a*rbeiten


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Macht sie bestimmt in deiner Hand 

H a _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...das "r" will auch rein !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

Es will 

H a r _ e


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

...na dann bitte das "f"...passt rythmisch zum Rasenmähen :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Ist leider kein f  eher was zum Arbeiten


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

na jut, dann muss die rostige *Harke* ran


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Jawohl ist die "H a r k e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

...einen kleinen Kurzen noch ??

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Gut noch eins  ein E


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

..no...zu heiss


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Ein K wie kalt


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

...neee !!!


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Ein S etwa


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

...Hecke ist fertig, Rasen ist gemäht....
....was wird jetzt angeschmissen


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Dann wird das Bie*r* rausgeholt


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

...ist schon fast alle 

*-r---*

---haben sich schon Leute die Finger verbrannt


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Dann jage ich den letzten *I*gel weg


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

Jep...:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ri--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

dann *l*ege ich mich hin


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

...ick och !!!!

*-rill*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

und lass mich bedienen was so vom *G*rill kommt :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2015)

*Grill*

ich bedanke mich und gute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Nach der gute Nacht Geschichte wünsche ich dir auch eine n8t Marco


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Mach dann schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2015)

da wird ja wohl wieder einmal ein *E* vorkommen


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

kommt vor 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (27 Mai 2015)

ein "*N*" wohl auch


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Jawohl 

_ n _ _ n _ e _


----------



## Max100 (27 Mai 2015)

Ein "*A*" wie *A*nfang


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2015)

ein *R*olli ist sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Das A klar 

A n _ _ n _ e _


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Das R auch 

A n _ _ n _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2015)

ein *G* wie *G*ras bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2015)

Leider kein G


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2015)

und ein *D* wie *d*ürres Gras?


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2015)

Natürlich 

A n _ _ n d e r


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *Z*


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2015)

Logo 

A n z _ n d e r


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2015)

dann z*ü*nden wir's halt an


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2015)

Jawohl der Grill "A n z ü n d e r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (29 Mai 2015)

*M *wie *M*orgen bitteschön


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Max100 (29 Mai 2015)

Der Sch*i*w*i* schläft noch


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> *M *wie *M*orgen bitteschön



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das übliche E bitte



ist natürlich vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Der Sch*i*w*i* schläft noch



nein, er schläft nicht mehr - sondern er war bereits außer Haus

*i* geb' ich Dir trotzdem, aber nur eines

*_ _ _ _ _ e i _*


----------



## Max100 (29 Mai 2015)

Dann* r*oll ich das mal von vorn oder hinten auf


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann* r*oll ich das mal von vorn oder hinten auf



kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S bitte



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein M



ich muss dich enttäuschen


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ _ l _ _ e i _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

OH *W*under


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> OH *W*under



kein *W*under


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



ist nicht doof


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

D*o*ch doof


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> D*o*ch doof



nöööö


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Gut *B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut *B*lödes Wort



hättest gleich auf blöd und nicht auf doof tippen sollen :thumbup:

*_ _ l b _ e i _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

*H*ehe der war gut


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *H*ehe der war gut



jetzt aber 

*H _ l b _ e i _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

jetzt ist es aber leicht 

*H a l b _ e i _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Klar doch mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

natürlich richtig 

*H a l b _ e i t*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Passt ja in Kiel ist "Halb*z*eit"


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

na du hast wenigstens einen Treffer gelandet, wenn schon in Kiel keiner gefallen ist

:thumbup::thumbup:*H a l b z e i t* :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Kommt noch (hoffe ich) 60 muss weg 

Stelle mal noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2015)

ich mach *S*chluss für heute und sage n8t


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Das S ist dabei wünsche eine Gute Nacht schiwi 

_ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2015)

*H*allo und moin58


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2015)

moin58 und nein


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2015)

dann versuche ich es mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ s t _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2015)

ein *R*olli ist sicher auch dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2015)

Nein kein R


----------



## Schweizer (30 Mai 2015)

Hi 
Ist evtl ein *L* dabei?


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2015)

Sicher sind eine Menge *E*s dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2015)

Hey Jungs kein L aber das E 

E _ _ s t _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2015)

Was, nur ein E? Frechheit 

Dann mal das N bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

wo ein E ist, ist auch ein *I*gel nicht weit


----------



## Max100 (31 Mai 2015)

Ich nehm bitte ein "*A*"


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Das N und A ja das i nein 

E n _ s t a n _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

*D*oppel-*D* ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Aber sicher der "E n d s t a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

wieder einmal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Da ist jetzt aber bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da ist jetzt aber bestimmt ein E dabei



sogar zwei 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Dann bestimmt auch das S


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt auch das S



nein, kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Oh  dann das H


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh  dann das H



auch kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Aber bestimmt der *R*olli


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt der *R*olli



sehr gut - insgesamt 5 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*R _ _ _ _ e r _ r _ _ r _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Ist doch mal was mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

Treffer :thumbup:

*R _ _ _ _ e r _ r _ _ r a _ _ _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

jetzt geht's dahin 

*R _ _ _ _ e r _ r _ _ r a _ _ _ e r _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2015)

ist auch dabei 

*R _ _ _ _ e r _ r _ _ r a _ _ i e r _ n _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2015)

Mal ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal ein G



bei dem langen Wort ist ja fast alles im Angebot 

*R _ _ _ _ e r _ r _ g r a _ _ i e r _ n g*


----------



## Max100 (1 Juni 2015)

Dann mal ein "*U*" wie Umfang


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Nehme mal das D


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann mal ein "*U*" wie Umfang



ist dabei :thumbup:

*R _ _ _ _ e r _ r _ g r a _ _ i e r u n g*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das D



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Mal das L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das L wie Lang



ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Das seltene V


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das seltene V



V bleibt selten


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das T



*T*reffer 

*R _ _ _ t e r _ r _ g r a _ _ i e r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das K



*K*ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Da muss ich doch mal sagen *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch mal sagen *b*lödes Wort



gar nicht so *b*löd 

*R _ b _ t e r _ r _ g r a _ _ i e r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Jetzt habe ich es  mal das O mehrmals :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es  mal das O mehrmals :WOW:



gerne 

*R o b o t e r _ r o g r a _ _ i e r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

wie kommt man auf so ein blödes Wort  dann mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> wie kommt man auf so ein blödes Wort  dann mal das P



das ist doch ein ganz normales Wort 

*R o b o t e r p r o g r a _ _ i e r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Jaja  dann noch 2x das M


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jaja  dann noch 2x das M



stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*R o b o t e r p r o g r a m m i e r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

da wird doch wohl ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

soeben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

und noch einen *R*olli dazu


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Diesmal kein Rolli


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

*N*a da*nn* halt ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Volltreffer 

_ _ _ n n _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

während der Verlängerung in Karlsruhe nehme ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Echt spannend  aber kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

ich hätte gerne noch einen *T*orjubel


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Momentan nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

dann bitte ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

auch kein L kleiner Tipp war mein Abendessen  Scheiss HSV


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

ein *H* wie *H*SV


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Leider dabei :angry:

_ _ _ n n _ _ _ h e n


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2015)

und ein *K* wie *K*SC


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

nicht den KSC aber das K 

_ _ _ n n k _ _ _ e n


----------



## Max100 (2 Juni 2015)

bitte ein "*U*"


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2015)

ich hätte gerne das *C*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

Das U ist dabei 

_ _ _ n n k u _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

Das C auch 

_ _ _ n n k u c _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2015)

vorne hätte ich gerne ein *P* 

übrigens - Du hast offenbar gestern abends auch das *H*SV-*H* gegessen, weil es nicht mehr da ist


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

Das H ist runtergefallen 

P _ _ n n k u c h e n


----------



## Max100 (2 Juni 2015)

Da fangen wir noch mal *a*n


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

Ist dabei 

P _ a n n k u c h e n


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2015)

dann machen wir's halt *f*ertig


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

Jawohl war lecker der "P f a n n k u c h e n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2015)

dann bin wohl ich wieder dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juni 2015)

...das "E" wie Eierpampe


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "E" wie Eierpampe



ist natürlich dabei :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juni 2015)

...das "r"..Bitte:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r"..Bitte:thumbup::thumbup::thx:



leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juni 2015)

...zweimal das "n" ....:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...zweimal das "n" ....:thumbup:



einmal genügt 

*_ e _ _ e n _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

Bitte mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das S



leider nein


----------



## Max100 (3 Juni 2015)

Nehme mal das "*g*" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Nehme mal das "*g*" bitte



auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (3 Juni 2015)

So ein *M*ist aber auch


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> So ein *M*ist aber auch



nein, kein Mist


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort



kein blödes Wort, Du hättest sogar Spaß daran 

aber *B* ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ e n b _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

ein H wie Harem


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> ein H wie Harem



das glaub ich, dass du Spaß daran hättest, aber leider nein


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

:thx: Rolli

Dein letztes :thx: war für mich das 10.000ste :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das A



*A* ist gut 

*_ e _ _ e n b a _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ein U


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein U



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal ein M



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Was ist mit einem P


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem P



mit einem *P* ist gar nix


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Ein echt *k*omisches Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein echt *k*omisches Wort



gar nicht, aber kein *K*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Bestimmt ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein Y



nein, es ist ein ganz einfaches Wort


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Nein ist ein *d*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein ist ein *d*oofes Wort



na es geht ja, jetzt ist es aber leicht :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ e n b a d*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Ja jetzt  mal das W


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja jetzt  mal das W



ist doch erfrischend :thumbup:

*W e _ _ e n b a d*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

War das wieder eine Raterei  dann noch 2x das L


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War das wieder eine Raterei  dann noch 2x das L



war aber doch wirklich ein ganz normales Wort 

*W e l l e n b a d*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

So dann mal wieder was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2015)

*A* wie *A*nfang bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

dann lieber doch das *E*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Diesmal auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (4 Juni 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lieber doch das *E*



*N*a so was


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Das N ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Max100 (4 Juni 2015)

Das ist *g*ut


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Das G aber nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

dann bitte das *T*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> auch kein T



dann halt das weiche *D*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Leider auch kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

das ist aber wirklich ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Kein blödes Wort gefällt dir bestimmt auch 

B _ _ _ n _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

*I*ch ahne zweiteiliges


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Könnte sein 

B i _ i n i


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

dann *k*nall mal das *K* rein


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Richtig  der "B i k i n i" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

dann halt ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Jo dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jo dann mal das übliche E



sehr gut, gleich 3 x :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Naja bei so einen langen Wort mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Naja bei so einen langen Wort mal das R



sehr gut :thumbup: - es wird aber trotzdem kein Durchmarsch

*_ _ _ _ e r _ _ e _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Glaub ich auch  mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch  mal das U



nein, kein *U*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Sage mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sage mal das M



Doppeltreffer :thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e r _ _ e m m e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

WoW  mal das L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> WoW  mal das L wie Lang



wieder Doppeltreffer :thumbup::thumbup: - vielleicht war das Wort doch zu leicht

*L _ _ _ e r _ l e m m e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Bitte mal das Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das Ü



ich glaub Du hast es 

*L ü _ _ e r _ l e m m e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Glaub ich auch  bitte das K


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch  bitte das K



natürlich richtig :thumbup:

*L ü _ _ e r k l e m m e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein S



klar :thumbup:

*L ü s _ e r k l e m m e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

War ja mal ein leichtes Wort  und fast ein Durchmarsch 

Dann mal noch das T


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War ja mal ein leichtes Wort  und fast ein Durchmarsch
> 
> Dann mal noch das T



hätte nicht geglaubt, dass das so schnell geht :WOW:

*L ü s t e r k l e m m e*  ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Gekonnt ist gekonnt  kannste jetzt nachmachen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juni 2015)

...das "b" bitte mal...


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

B _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juni 2015)

...und bitte zweimal das kleine "e"


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Natürlich 

B _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juni 2015)

..so ein niedliches "r" geht:thumbup: auch ..Oder ??


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2015)

Geht 

B _ _ _ e r _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *A*


----------



## Max100 (5 Juni 2015)

....oder einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Leider kein N


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Das A ist dabei 

B a _ _ e r _ e


----------



## Max100 (5 Juni 2015)

aber vielleicht ein *d* ?


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Nein auch kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

dann nehme ich einmal das seltene *C*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Nee  auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

und wie wäre es mit einem *U *


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Auch kein U  fehlen doch nur noch zwei Buchstaben


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

dann gib mir mal zwei *T*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Aha  was so ein kleiner Tipp ausmacht 

B a t t e r _ e


----------



## Max100 (5 Juni 2015)

Mach weiter, das ist mir jetzt zu leicht


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

dann nehm' halt ich den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Natürlich die "B a t t e r i e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Ja das kenne ich schon  also wieder mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja das kenne ich schon  also wieder mal das E



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Das muss aber ein *k*omisches Wort sein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das muss aber ein *k*omisches Wort sein



nein, gar nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Gut dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann mal das S



na das ist ja schon ein guter Anfang 

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Könnte dann auch ein H sein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Könnte dann auch ein H sein



nicht nur eines :thumbup:

*S _ h _ _ _ _ h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Dann auch das C


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das C



natürlich :thumbup:

*S c h _ _ _ c h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das A



hab ja gesagt, was leichtes 

*S c h _ a _ c h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

wenn du meinst  mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> wenn du meinst  mal das U



natürlich 

*S c h _ a u c h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

dann nehme ich mal das L an


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann nehme ich mal das L an



klar :thumbup:

*S c h l a u c h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch  rate mal das T hinten


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch  rate mal das T hinten



Haha 

*S c h l a u c h _ _ _ t*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Dann würde ich sagen doppel O


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen doppel O



sowieso 

*S c h l a u c h _ o o t *


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

Machen wir mal das *B*oot komplett


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Machen wir mal das *B*oot komplett



richtig :WOW:

*S c h l a u c h b o o t*

für heute ist für mich die Luft raus


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2015)

OK schiwi bis dene  stelle aber schon mal ein neues rein

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (6 Juni 2015)

Da erlaube ich mir mal den *A*nfang zu machen


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2015)

ich versuche das übliche *E*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2015)

Das A ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2015)

Das E natürlich auch 

_ _ e _ a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2015)

einen *S*chiwi bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2015)

Kein schiwi


----------



## Max100 (6 Juni 2015)

Versuch ich´s mal dem *d* ?


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2015)

Nein kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2015)

ein paar *N* wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2015)

noch nicht mal eins


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2015)

und was ist mit einem *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2015)

Immer doch 

_ r e _ a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2015)

dann versuche ich einmal ein *F*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2015)

Sehr gut 

F r e _ a _ _ e


----------



## redfive (7 Juni 2015)

Ein "i" im Angebot?


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2015)

mir würden zwei *T* gefallen


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2015)

Leider kein i


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2015)

Ja das T ist doppelt 

F r e _ a t t e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juni 2015)

dann fehlt noch ein *G *


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2015)

Stimmt  " F r e g a t t e" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juni 2015)

dann wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2015)

Jaja wie *i*mmer


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jaja wie *i*mmer



leider kein *I*gel-*I*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2015)

*A*uch wie immer


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*uch wie immer



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E



natürlich 

*_ e _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht auch das R


----------



## 19Flip9ß (8 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ein *U* dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch das R



nein, diesmal kein *R*olli


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

19Flip9ß schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein *U* dabei?



auch kein *U*


----------



## Max100 (9 Juni 2015)

Ich möchte dann mal ein "*n*"


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Dann hau mal den *s*chiwi rein


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dann mal ein "*n*"



nein, kein *N*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau mal den *s*chiwi rein



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*_ e s _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Dann könnte auch das H dabei sein


----------



## redfive (9 Juni 2015)

Ein "L" dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann könnte auch das H dabei sein



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ e s _ h _ a _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

redfive schrieb:


> Ein "L" dabei?



nein, ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Dann auch das C


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das C



das war der Durchbruch 

*_ e s c h _ a c _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Wenn du meinst  ein K etwa


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst  ein K etwa



natürlich :thumbup:

*_ e s c h _ a c k*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Ein L vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L vielleicht



kein *L*, ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

dann kann es nur ein M sein


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann kann es nur ein M sein



natürlich :thumbup:

*_ e s c h m a c k*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Dann noch das G  das B wie Blödes Wort würde besser passen


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das G  das B wie Blödes Wort würde besser passen



ein *B* wäre geschmacklos

:WOW: *G e s c h m a c k* :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Mach ich auch mal ein langes,einfaches 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2015)

na da wird doch wohl ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

ja so eben 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mach ich auch mal ein langes,einfaches
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _




Mächtig in Form heute ..der Rolli ....nabend Meister:WOW:
...das "a" ..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Immer doch alter Berliner 

_ e _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

...Irre !!!

--das "r" bitte ...der Herr !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Muss dich enttäuschen kein R


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

Aua !!!!

..das "n" bitte mal ..


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

..ick merke schon, heute voll in Form

....das "s" passt :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

OH sorry war gerade woanders das N ist dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ n n


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Das S auch 

_ e s _ _ _ a _ _ s s _ n n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

Klasse !!!...richtig helfen tuts och nich:thumbup:

...das "t" wird gefordert:thx:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Das T ist nun wirklich nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

...naja, was soll man machen...
*...einfach das "i" bestellen*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Gut getroffen 

_ e s _ _ _ a _ _ s s i n n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

...vorne schreit das große "G"...oder


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

List durchschaut 

G e s _ _ _ a _ _ s s i n n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

...das kleine "c"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

G e s c _ _ a c _ s s i n n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

Optimist...ich knalle jetzt das "h" rein


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Logo 

G e s c h _ a c _ s s i n n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

...ich löse mal:

*Geschmackssinn*:WOW::thx:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Stimmt natürlich Herr Marco :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

...was langes, aber leicht !!!

*K-----k-----*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Bei dir und leicht  mal das E wie Einfach


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

..und wieder so ein Volltreffer !!:thumbup::thumbup:

*K-e---k---e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Hau mal den *R*olli rein


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

...ich eile !!!

*Kre---k-r-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Kre-i-k-r-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Rate mal weiter ein T


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

:WOW::WOW:
*Kre-itk-rte*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

aha mal das D


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

..ja, locker !!!

*Kreditk-rte*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

War echt bis zum Schluss nur ger*a*ten


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2015)

..so muss es sein !!!............. Ich mache Schluss!! Gute Nacht Rolli :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

n8t Marco ich auch


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Stelle mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2015)

Dann fang ich mal* a*n


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2015)

ich beginne mit dem üblichen *E*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Natürlich auch kein E


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2015)

*O *hhh, sehr schade


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Dafür das O 2x 

_ o _ _ _ o _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2015)

ein *N* wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Jawohl ja 

_ o n _ _ o _


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2015)

Ich nehm dann mal das *b*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Nein kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2015)

*R*oll mal einen *R*olli *r*ein


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

_ o n _ _ o r


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ o n _ t o r


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2015)

mich sticht ein *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2015)

Gut gestochen 

_ o n i t o r


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2015)

Offenbar findet sich niemand für ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2015)

Doch der schiwi  "M o n i t o r" ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2015)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2015)

Gut mal das seltene E


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut mal das seltene E



ist natürlich dabei

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das beliebte R


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das beliebte R



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2015)

Aber das S vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber das S vielleicht



nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ _ n _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Bestimmt ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein M



bist du Hellseher? :thumbup:

*M _ n _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Nur gut geraten  mal ein O


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nur gut geraten  mal ein O



dürfen's auch 2 sein? 

*M o n o _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dürfen's auch 2 sein?



Nein Mono ist einzeln  habe aber keine Ahnung 

Ein K vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein Mono ist einzeln  habe aber keine Ahnung
> 
> Ein K vielleicht



sehr gut geraten :thumbup:

*M o n o k e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Dann vermute ich mal das L


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann vermute ich mal das L



richtig vermutet :WOW:

*M o n o k e l*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2015)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2015)

*N*ächster Versuch - ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Nein kein N


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Ich versuch's mal mit einem A


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

HUHU Robe lebste auch noch :WOW: Freu mich


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Ach so kein A


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> HUHU Robe lebste auch noch :WOW: Freu mich



Ja, warum auch nicht? 

Einen oder auch mehrere *R*olli(s) bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Mal nicht übertreiben  1x

_ r _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

2x L bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Aha nichts verlernt 

_ r _ l l e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha nichts verlernt
> 
> _ r _ l l e



Ja, ich hab voll den Durchblick 

Dann mal ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Richtig 

_ r i l l e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Es sollte die *B*rille sein


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Es ist die "B r i l l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Endlich darf ich mal wieder 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Wer öfter da ist kommt auch öfter dran 

Mal das häufige E


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wer öfter da ist kommt auch öfter dran
> 
> Mal das häufige E



Bei Beidem gebe ich Dir Recht 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Dann hau mal die *R*obe rein


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Die *R*obe will heute nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Faul ist er auch noch  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

S e _ _ _ _ _ e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Dann mal bitte 2x das H


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Du kennst das Spiel ja auch ganz gut 

S e h h _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Übung  dann mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

S e h h _ _ f e


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Ich glaube das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Du glaubst richtig :thumbup:

S e h i _ f e


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Dann mal noch das kleine l


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal noch das kleine l



K*l*ar doch 

Die Sehhilfe ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Bleiben wir beim Thema 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Was gibt's da noch? 

Erst mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Haste was zum überlegen 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Nein kein A


----------



## Robe22 (12 Juni 2015)

Dann die Geheimwaffe, den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung 

Vielleicht ein i ?


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Geht doch  denk mal mehr an früher 

_ _ i _ _ e r


----------



## hpz (13 Juni 2015)

Ein *s* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Nein kein S


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Geht doch  denk mal mehr an früher
> 
> _ _ i _ _ e r



Also, so alt bin ich nun auch nicht 

Dann mal ein K


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

War ja auch nur ein Tipp 

_ _ i _ k e r


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das W bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Oho wieder in der Spur 

_ w i _ k e r


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2015)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Echt gut 

_ w i c k e r


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2015)

Das Z dann noch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Jo hast das "Z w i c k e r" vom Roosevelt erraten :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Bin aber jetzt müde und kaputt sage daher n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2015)

Ich zieh' dann mal die Schlafbrille an 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juni 2015)

wie wäre es einmal mit einem *O* als Anfang


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Schlechter Anfang


----------



## Max100 (13 Juni 2015)

Dann nehm ich mal das "*E*"


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Auch schlecht


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juni 2015)

dann aber das *A*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Sicher 

_ _ a _


----------



## Max100 (13 Juni 2015)

wie wär´s mit nem "*u*"


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Nein kein U


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2015)

...das "b" ...wie Bitte :thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juni 2015)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Leider kein B


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2015)

Das S ist dabei 

S _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juni 2015)

...das "t"...bitte


----------



## Max100 (14 Juni 2015)

Ich bin für ein "*k*"


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juni 2015)

ein *R*olli-*R* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2015)

Das T logo 

S t a _


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2015)

Leider kein K


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2015)

schiwi richtig ist der "S t a r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juni 2015)

wieder was kurzes 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2015)

Dann mal den *s*chiwi rein


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal den *s*chiwi rein



kein *S*chiwi


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2015)

...das "M"..bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (15 Juni 2015)

Jetzt mal "*A*"nfang?


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "M"..bitte mal



kein *M*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal "*A*"nfang?



auch kein *A*


----------



## Max100 (15 Juni 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> auch kein *A*



"*W*"as sagt man dazu?


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

leider kein *W*


----------



## Max100 (15 Juni 2015)

"*I*"ch geb´s auf


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Mal das schnelle R


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> "*I*"ch geb´s auf



warum denn - ist ja dabei 

*_ i _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das schnelle R



nein - diesmal kein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



nein - kein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

*n*ee nee


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *n*ee nee



*n*ee *n*ee *n*ee - so wird das nichts


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Mal das H war glaube ich noch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das H war glaube ich noch nicht



stimmt - war noch nicht, ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

*d*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *d*oofes Wort



gar nicht doof - eigentlich ganz einfach, aber kein *D*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Dann rate ich mal weiter  ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann rate ich mal weiter  ein F



leider *f*alsch


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Mal das G


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das G



auch kein *G*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Mal von hinten  das Z


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal von hinten  das Z



na geht doch :thumbup:

*_ i _ z*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Nur an der falschen Stelle  naja mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nur an der falschen Stelle  naja mal das P



na war doch nicht so schwer :thumbup:

*P i _ z*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Ja jetzt  dann mal noch das L


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja jetzt  dann mal noch das L



natürlich richtig :thumbup:

*P i l z*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Mach ich auch mal so ein Vierer 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2015)

und was ist mit einem *O*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2015)

Dann mal von "*A*"nfang?


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

Auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juni 2015)

ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

Jawohl 

_ i _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juni 2015)

und was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2015)

Oder auch einem "*R*"


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

Leider kein L


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

Ein R diesmal auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juni 2015)

zwei *S*chiwi wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

kein schiwi


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2015)

Nehm ich mal ein ganz ausgefallenes "*V*"


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juni 2015)

*N*a dann halt zwei *N*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

Kein V


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

Ein N ja 

_ i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juni 2015)

ich versuche es mit etwas *K*leinem


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

Guter Versuch 

_ i n k


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

dann *f*ehlt ja nur noch vorne was


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juni 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann *f*ehlt ja nur noch vorne was



*..oder das "P" *


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Ist leider kein F


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

und auch kein P


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

dann nehmen wir ein metallenes *Z*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Jawohl Herr schiwi ist das "Z i n k" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

dann wieder einmal was leichteres langes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Oh wie klein da ist dann aber bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh wie klein da ist dann aber bestimmt ein E dabei



na sowieso, sogar eine ganze Menge :thumbup:

*_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Dann auch der *s*chiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch der *s*chiwi



natürlich 

*_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ s _ *


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Nur eins  naja dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nur eins  naja dann mal das R



na immerhin 2 

*_ _ e _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e r _ s _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Mal das H versuchen


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das H versuchen



das war ein Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Max100 (17 Juni 2015)

Wie viel "*T*"age brauchen wir denn dafür?


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das A



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ e _ _ e r _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ e r _ s _*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wie viel "*T*"age brauchen wir denn dafür?



drei *T* sind vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ e t t e r _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ e r _ s t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Aha dann mal das Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha dann mal das Ü



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ e t t e r _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ e r ü s t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe mal auf das G


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal auf das G



das war wohl klar 

*_ _ e t t e r _ _ _ a _ _ e _ g e r ü s t *


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Vorne eventuell das K


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vorne eventuell das K



*k*lar 

*K _ e t t e r _ _ _ a _ _ e _ g e r ü s t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Sag mal da L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag mal da L wie Lang



2 x :thumbup::thumbup:

*K l e t t e r _ _ l a _ _ e _ g e r ü s t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Die Mitte wollte ich ja Max lassen  weiss nicht weiter 

Aber ich rate mal das Z


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Die Mitte wollte ich ja Max lassen  weiss nicht weiter
> 
> Aber ich rate mal das Z



gut geraten 

*K l e t t e r _ _ l a _ z e _ g e r ü s t *


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das N wie Nordpol



jetzt läuft's :thumbup:

*K l e t t e r _ _ l a n z e n g e r ü s t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Dann sage ich mal das P :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann sage ich mal das P :WOW:



natürlich :thumbup:

*K l e t t e r p _ l a n z e n g e r ü s t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

War ja doch relativ einfach  ein F bitte :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War ja doch relativ einfach  ein F bitte :WOW:



hab ich ja gleich gesagt :thumbup:

*K l e t t e r p f l a n z e n g e r ü s t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Mal etwas angelehntes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *I*gel-*I*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juni 2015)

ein Versuch mit *R*olli


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2015)

Wie wär´s mit "*m*"ir?


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2015)

Kein Max


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2015)

Das R ist natürlich dabei 

_ i _ r _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2015)

"*S*"ehr schade


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2015)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juni 2015)

und wie sieht es mit einem *N* aus


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ r _ n e n


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juni 2015)

dann fang ich mal mit einem *Z* an


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2015)

WoW  

Z i _ r _ n e n


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juni 2015)

*O*h, mir schwant saures


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2015)

Könnte stimmen 

Z i _ r o n e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2015)

...das harte "D"...Bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Nein kein D


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Ein weiches *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Oh doch noch einer der mit macht  Hallo Robe 

Stimmt natürlich die "Z i t r o n e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Hallo Rolli 

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Hey  sage dann mal A


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Hatte ja gehofft, Du versuchst das E 

_ a _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Naja gut  dann das E


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Naja gut  dann das E



Nein, das war nicht gut


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Das war mir schon vorher klar  

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Aber das R geht doch immer


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber das R geht doch immer



Sorry, nicht immer


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Es gibt auch kein i im Wort


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

*N*ein, tut mir Leid


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Auch kein O dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Dann eben das T


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Nein, versuch mal das weiche T


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Weiches T ??? sage da lieber ein hartes M


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weiches T ??? sage da lieber ein hartes M



Was ist bitte ein hartes M?


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein hartes M?



Woher soll ich das wissen du fingst damit an 

Dann mal ein F für Frieden


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Nein, versuch's mal mit *K*rieg


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Gut ein K wie Krieg


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Geht doch 

K a k a _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

*D*udu


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*udu



Das ist das weiche T :thumbup:

K a k a d _


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das ist das weiche T :thumbup:



Ist mir total neu  naja dann noch das U


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

K a k a d u ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

OK noch ein schnelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _

ganz einfach


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juni 2015)

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Logo 

_ _ a _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juni 2015)

Ich versuch mal ein R


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Siehste geht sogar ohne Tipp 

_ r a _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juni 2015)

Na gut,

dann mal ein N


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Wirklich gut 

_ r a _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht was zum essen 

Ich nehme mal ein T


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Leider sind sie nicht zum Essen


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider sind sie nicht zum Essen



Aber vielleicht zum anschauen usw.? 

Bitte ein U


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Ja usw. 

_ r a u e n


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juni 2015)

Ein Hoch auf die

*F*rauen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Jawohl die "F r a u e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Sage dann mal n8t Robe bin Bettreif


----------



## Robe22 (21 Juni 2015)

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juni 2015)

dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2015)

Sicher doch 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2015)

Ich möchte ein "*d*" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juni 2015)

ein *R*olli wird doch auch dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Leider kein D


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Das R natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein D



So ein "*M*"ist aber auch


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

*M*ist auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2015)

Da habe ich aber in die "*S*"ch.....gegriffen


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2015)

*O*"hh mein Gott


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Oh nein


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2015)

Ein *G* *g*eht immer.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Nicht immer


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2015)

Das *K*ann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Natürlich auch kein K


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2015)

*L*angsam ist das nicht mehr *L*ustig.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Jo ist nicht lustig


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2015)

Das *P*asst mir gar nicht.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Nee passt auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2015)

*W*enigstens jetzt mal?


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Nee  auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2015)

Aber die "*B*"erta muss rein


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Auch keine Berta


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juni 2015)

dann mal ein *H* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2015)

Ich nehme das* V* wie: Ich hab eine *V*ision!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Falsche Vision


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Das H natürlich 

S _ h _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juni 2015)

da würde ein *C* gut passen


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Würde ich auch sagen 

S c h _ _ e r


----------



## Max100 (24 Juni 2015)

Fehlt da etwa ein "*u*"?


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juni 2015)

ist das wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort?


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juni 2015)

Das sieht mir ganz nach einem* A* aus.


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Das U ist dabei 

S c h _ u e r


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Natürlich kein B


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Das A von Hehnii stimmt ist der "S c h a u e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juni 2015)

:WOW: Juchhu, gewonnen! :WOW:

Mach ich mal weiter: 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Jo dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juni 2015)

*E* ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juni 2015)

*O* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ein S


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juni 2015)

*S* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Dann hau mal den *H*ehnii rein


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juni 2015)

*H* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juni 2015)

Oh, *A* ist dabei.

_ a _ _ e


----------



## Max100 (24 Juni 2015)

Ist ein "*L*"angsam dabei?


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2015)

Mal das P wie Pappe


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juni 2015)

ich nehme das *T*


----------



## Hehnii (25 Juni 2015)

*L* ist natürlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (25 Juni 2015)

*P* ist natürlich auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Hehnii (25 Juni 2015)

*T* ist dabei.

_ a t _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2015)

ich versuche ein *K* wie Stubentiger


----------



## Hehnii (25 Juni 2015)

*K* ist dabei. Ich glaube Du hast eine Ahnung. 

K a t _ e


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2015)

Ich rate dann mal das Z


----------



## Hehnii (25 Juni 2015)

Wie hast Du das bloß rausbekommen? 

K a t z e ist richtig! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (26 Juni 2015)

Ein *K* wie *K*affee und *K*uchen.


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Natürlich nicht zu früh


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2015)

Dann nehme ich eine "*T*"ee


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Sehr gut 

T _ _ _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2015)

ein *A* ist sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Sicher,Sicher 

T _ a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2015)

dann röste mir mal ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Mach ich 

T o a _ t


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Dann spreche ich mal einen Toa*s*t aus


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Jawohl ist der "Toast" und Hallo :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo Rolli 

Hier mal ein Einfaches:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Hehe das immer gut bei dir  dann mal das E


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juni 2015)

Hi auch wieder mal 
Das *S* bitte!


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Einfache Wörter enthalten kein E,

zumindest bei mir


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo Schweizer 

Ein S ist auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Hey Schweizer dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Auch kein R


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juni 2015)

ein *D* wär dann wohl machbar, oder?


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Kein D, kein H 

Doch kein einfaches Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



Nein


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juni 2015)

*O* wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Kein B, kein O


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

*M*ann nee


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juni 2015)

ok, dann das *I* wie *I*gitt, was für ein Wort 
mom - i war ja schon, dann das *U* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Kein M, aber U :thumbup:

_ u _ _ u _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das N


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juni 2015)

ein *K* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Kein N ,

aber einige K's 


K u _ k u _ k


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Ku*c*ku*c*k


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ku*c*ku*c*k



Natürlich, nach Kakadu kommt der Kuckuck


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Dann mal noch ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juni 2015)

Freut mich, daß ich helfen konnte 
:thx: nettes Wort.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juni 2015)

ein *D* bittsche


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Aber kein D


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2015)

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

ein *T* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Nein kein T


----------



## Robe22 (27 Juni 2015)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a l l e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Juni 2015)

Na, das läuft ja 

Dann mal ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Nix R


----------



## Robe22 (27 Juni 2015)

Dann ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Sicher 

_ u a l l e


----------



## Robe22 (27 Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist es einfach :WOW:

*Q*ualle


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Richtig ist die "Q u a l l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Juni 2015)

Bin heute zu müde für ein neues Wort 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Jo macht nix n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juni 2015)

ich mach den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Guter Anfang 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## Max100 (27 Juni 2015)

Möchte dann mal ein "*E*"


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Natürlich 

_ e _ _ a


----------



## Max100 (27 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht dann ein "*D*"


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Nein kein D


----------



## Hehnii (27 Juni 2015)

Das *R* wie *R*egen bitte.


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

_ e _ r a


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juni 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *Z*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Stimmt 

Z e _ r a


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

dann fehlt wohl noch das *B* wie Bra 
Hi Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Stimmt das fehlt noch das Bra zum "Z e b r a"  

Hallo Schweizer


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

Nachdem da andere Mitspieler die ganze Vorarbeit geleistet haben, hält sich der Jubel in Grenzen 

so, dann gibts mal zur Abwechslung was Anderes:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Also nichts *T*ierisches


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

jup 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T T _


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

auch das gleich ein doppelter Treffer :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ E T T E


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Mal das W wie Wette


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

leider Nein


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das S bitte


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

:WOW: ist dabei, und zwar an erster Stelle!

S _ _ _ _ _ E T T E


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

jetzt hast an Lauf...
auch das H ist dabei 

S _ _ H _ _ E T T E


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Nur hatte ich woanders erwartet  versuche mal das N


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

nope, leider kein N


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein i wie Igel


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

I ist dabe*i* :thumbup:

S I _ H _ _ E T T E


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Ich habe eine Ahnung ein L bitte


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Ahnung



offensichtlich...

S I L H _ _ E T T E


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Ein O wie Otto bitte


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

ich glaub jetzt hat ers 

S I L H O _ E T T E


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ein U


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

Du irrst Dich natürlich nicht!

S I L H O U E T T E 

ist richtig! :WOW: Gratuliere!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Reicht für heute n8t Schweizer


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

Passt! 
n8t Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Hallo und einmal das E


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hallo und einmal das E



Du kennst die Antwort


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

*A*lso alles beim alten


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

So ist es!

Übrigens: Auch kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

_ _ _ _ _ r _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Aber bestimmt das S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Nein, tut mir Leid


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Hey 

_ _ _ i _ r i


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Vorne das K


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Könnte sein 

K _ _ i _ r i


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ein O


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Du glaubst richtig 

K o _ i _ r i


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Dann hau mal das L rein


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Wird gemacht 

K o l i _ r i


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

War ja mal kein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War ja mal kein *b*lödes Wort



Finde ich nicht, war nur ein weiteres Tier mit K 

Kolibri ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Ein K vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

nee nee


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Schade 

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Dann muss natürlich auch ein E dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Bei mir immer 

_ _ e _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Das schreit ja nach einem R


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Da hast du Recht 

_ _ e _ e r _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ e _ e r _ a u _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das S bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ e _ e r _ a u s


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Ich gebe zu, ich habe eine Ahnung 

Ein M dann mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Glaube ich auch 

_ _ e _ e r m a u s


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Dann mal das D bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Logo 

_ _ e d e r m a u s


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Dann das L bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Gerne 

_ l e d e r m a u s


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Die *F*ledermaus sollte es sein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Jawohl die "F l e d e r m a u s" ist es :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2015)

Eins stell ich noch ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Gut eins noch mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Nein, kein A


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein E


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein E



Lass mich mal überlegen 

nein


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

War klar  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Nein, auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

*K*omisch


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisch



Nein, *k*orrekt 

K _ _ k _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

K r _ k _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Könnte auch ein O dabei sein


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Ich sehe schon, Du hast einen Verdacht 

K r o k o _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

So einen leichten  mal das D


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> So einen leichten  mal das D



Ich will Dich ja nicht überfordern 

K r o k o d _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Oh :thx:  bitte mal das i


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

K r o k o d i _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Dann machen wir mal das Krokodil fertig


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann machen wir mal das Krokodil fertig



Aber klar doch :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Ich sage dann mal n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2015)

Ebenso,

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2015)

Zum Beginn ein "*E*" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2015)

wie wär's mit einem *I*gel-*I*


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2015)

Oder einem "*H*"agel


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Leider kein H


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Das i ja 

_ i e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2015)

ein *R*olli ist auch meistens dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Sogar 2x 

_ i e r _ _ r _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2015)

ist vielleicht vorne ein *Z*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Nein kein Z


----------



## Hehnii (29 Juni 2015)

Ein großes *T* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Jawohl 

T i e r _ _ r _


----------



## Hehnii (29 Juni 2015)

Geht doch wenn Du willst. 

Bitte noch ein kleines *k* ganz ans Ende.


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Würde eher sagen wenn du willst 

T i e r _ _ r k


----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2015)

Dann* p*arke ich jetzt mal hier


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2015)

Gut geparkt 

T i e r p _ r k


----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2015)

D*a*nn mach du bitte weiter Rolli :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2015)

Jawohl der "T i e r p a r k" ist richtig :thumbup:

Mache nachher ein neues rein


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2015)

Also mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2015)

Wie gehabt ein *E* bittschön


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2015)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2015)

Leider kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2015)

Das A aber sicher 

_ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2015)

dann neh*m* ich *m*al ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2015)

Leider kein M


----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2015)

*D*a nehme ich.......


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2015)

ich versuch's mit einem *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

Leider kein D


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

Natürlich auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2015)

*u*nd was ist mit einem *U*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

Auch kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2015)

da*nn* bitte ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

Na endlich mal 

_ a _ _ _ a n _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Juli 2015)

Ein *G* wie *G*uten Abend!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

N'abend und natürlich nein


----------



## Max100 (2 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na endlich mal
> 
> _ a _ _ _ a n _




*K*oste es was es wolle....


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2015)

ein *L* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (2 Juli 2015)

ein *F*laches Wort


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein F


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2015)

Ein L auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2015)

Aber das K 

_ a _ k _ a n k


----------



## Hehnii (2 Juli 2015)

Hab ich etwa *R*echt?


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2015)

und vorne ein *P* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2015)

Hast Recht 

_ a r k _ a n k


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2015)

und vorne das P 

P a r k _ a n k


----------



## Hehnii (2 Juli 2015)

Ein Z wie *Z*ank bitte.


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein Z


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2015)

Bitte, *b*itte ein Neues von dir Rolli


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

"P a r k b a n k" ist richtig :thumbup:

Da du so schön bittest hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2015)

Das bekannte als *E*rstes


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2015)

das übliche *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2015)

*A*ber dieser?


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2015)

ich versuche es mit einem *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Aber das A 

_ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2015)

*U*je, kein E


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2015)

*T*oll, 2 e


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Leider kein T


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Das U ist dabei 

_ a _ _ _ a u _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Nee ist nicht blöd 

B a _ _ _ a u _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Bitte ein S


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Klar doch 

B a _ _ _ a u s


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das *H*aus bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Sicher 

B a _ _ h a u s


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Dann mal ein K bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2015)

was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Das K ist dabei 

B a _ k h a u s


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Das L nicht


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Dann noch das N, oder?


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Klar doch ist das "B a n k h a u s" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Nächstes Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Ganz klar ein E


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein E



Ausnahmsweise 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Oh  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Du bist wohl in Form heute 

_ _ _ _ e _ r e _


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Nur *G*lück


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Kein G


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Gerne 

_ i _ _ e _ r e i


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Hast dafür *f*rei gehabt


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

*F*ast 

_ i _ _ e f r e i


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Vorne mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Das war wohl zu einfach 

h i _ _ e f r e i


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Bei dem Wetter ja  bitte ein Z


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

h i _ z e f r e i


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Dann mal noch das T


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

*hitzefrei* :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Ich versuch's auch mal mit einem E


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Ein A?


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Nein kein A


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2015)

Ein N bitte 

Bin dann mal weg, muss morgen früh raus :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2015)

Jo N ist dabei und cu 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2015)

Ich versuch´s mal mit nem *A* ?


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2015)

ich nehm' einen *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Nein kein A


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Das S geht 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2015)

I*ch* nehme gleich zwei, wenn´s erlaubt ist ?


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Nein immer nur eins 

S c _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2015)

Sc*h*ade


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

So ist richtig 

S c h _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2015)

ein *L* wie *l*ustig bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Nein nicht *l*ustig


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2015)

ein *R*olli ist fast immer dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Nein kein R kleiner Tipp was machen wir alle heute


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein kein R kleiner Tipp was machen wir alle heute



wir machen heute zwei *M*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Ich weiss zwar nicht was du treibst aber ich drehe das M um


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Bitte mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Klar doch Herr Robe 

S c h _ i _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Es ist sehr *w*arm heute, Herr Rolli


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Sag ich doch  dachte schon wäre nur von Id..... umzingelt 

S c h w i _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das T bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Logo 

S c h w i t _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Und das Z :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Jetzt tun wir "S c h w i t z e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein etwas längeres Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

*H*ehe ist gut


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Mal das beliebte E


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das beliebte E



Du kannst es nicht lassen 

Nein, kein E


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Das E gehört dazu  mal das W


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

W ist dabei :thumbup:

_ _ w _


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

K _ w _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

doppelt i wie Igel vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

Perfekt :thumbup:

K i w i ist korrekt


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2015)

Stelle mal noch eins und sage n8t bin kaputt 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2015)

N8 Rolli, ein E muß aber noch sein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2015)

ich f*a*nge mit *A* *a*n


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2015)

Das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2015)

Das A nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2015)

Roll*I* w*I*e hast du es geschafft, für e*I*nen Be*I*trag zwe*I* :thx: zu vergeben?


----------



## Max100 (6 Juli 2015)

Ein *d *bitteschön


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Roll*I* w*I*e hast du es geschafft, für e*I*nen Be*I*trag zwe*I* :thx: zu vergeben?



Keine Ahnung ab und zu macht der das  das i ist dabei

_ i _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2015)

Leider kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2015)

Nein kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2015)

3 *T* werden es ja wohl nicht sein


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2015)

nein nur ein T 

_ i t _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2015)

dann gib mal ein *Z* her


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ i t z e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2015)

mach keine *W*itze bei der Hitze


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2015)

Mach es mal anders rum dann ist es richtig


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2015)

na dann nehm' ich halt das *H* :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2015)

Jawohl ist die "H i t z e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2015)

dann bin wohl wieder einmal ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2015)

Das R vielleicht auch noch


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2015)

Noch ein *N *bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das R vielleicht auch noch



du bist gut :thumbup:

*_ _ r s e*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Noch ein *N *bitte



leider nein


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2015)

Dann versuch ich´s mal mit nem *F*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal ein B


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann versuch ich´s mal mit nem *F*



nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal ein B



nein, keine Börse


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein H



Volltreffer :thumbup:

*H _ r s e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Dann auch das i


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das i



natürlich richtig :WOW:

*H i r s e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2015)

Na wie immer versuch´s mal mir *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Das E ist klasse 

_ _ e _ _ e _ e _ e _


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

dafür aber kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

bei so vielen E ist sicher auch ein *I*gel-*I* dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Ist was dran 

_ _ e i _ e _ e i e _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

Guten Abend Rolli.....:WOW:

das "r" schreit


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Hallo und ja 

_ _ e i _ e _ e i e r


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...das große "S" will auch rein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Nee will es nicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...drüben Grexit

...hier das große "P"... Bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Sicher 

P _ e i _ e _ e i e r


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

das "g"..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Joo sehr gut 

P _ e i _ e g e i e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2015)

ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher 

P l e i _ e g e i e r


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...mach die *T*onne zu...entweder ..oder


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Jawohl der "P l e i t e g e i e r" sehr gut :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

*-----------*:wow:


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...mal wieder ein Volltreffer :thumbup::thumbup:

------e--e-


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

neee !!!

------e--e-


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Wie nee  dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

..schon besser !!:thumbup::thumbup:

-----re--er


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

"i"...no


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...du lässt ganz schön nach !!
-----re--er:WOW:

...nimm den Ball und hau ihn in den Giebel......was ist das dann........ein ..............


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Ein *T*or happy010


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

:WOW::WOW:

*----tre--er*..........na geht doch !!!!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Mal ein F


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...aha, jetzt kommt er in Form

----treffer:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung ein B


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

..aus 35 Metern in den Dreiangel :thx:

----treffer


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Ein G wie Glück


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...so steigt ihr nie auf :angry:

----treffer


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Sind wir ja schon  ein W


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

...ein Buchstabe davor


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

W*o*vor


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

*lol !!!*

V---treffer-------------und???


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Ich hatte nach O gefragt das V wusste ich selber


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

:WOW::WOW:
alles richtig, der Herr.........das gewünschte kleine "o" habe ich nicht gesehen
*Bitte um Nachsicht !!!*

*Vo--treffer*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Machen wir dann mal fertig mit dem L


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

aus 35 Metern in den Giebel......*Volltreffer*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2015)

Hab ich ja lange rausgezogen  deshalb für heute n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2015)

Gute Nacht Rolli.....bis dann :thx:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2015)

Na, du wirst doch ein "*E*" rein gebastelt haben Rolli ...?


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Ja eins 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2015)

Dann wünsche ich mir ein *a* bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Schon besser 

_ a _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2015)

einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Natürlich 

_ a _ _ e r _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2015)

ein *H* bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Nein kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *M*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Mach das M mal anders rum


----------



## Robe22 (9 Juli 2015)

Ich versuche mal das S


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Hallo und ja 

_ a s s e r _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Juli 2015)

Vielleicht ein L?


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Klar doch 

_ a s s e r _ a l l


----------



## Robe22 (9 Juli 2015)

Dann mal bitte das umgedrehte M vorne


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Ich glaube du meinst ein W 

W a s s e r _ a l l


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

was *f*ehlt denn da?


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2015)

Dann sag´s schon


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Richtig Herr schiwi der "W a s s e r f a l l" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



aber natürlich  gleich 3x :thumbup:

*_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Dann bestimmt auch ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt auch ein S



selbstverständlich 

*_ e s e _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



kommt nicht vor


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Dann hau mal das R rein


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau mal das R rein



ist dabei 

*_ e s e _ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Komisch das sollte ein *N* hin


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisch das sollte ein *N* hin



bitte - gerne 

*_ e s e n _ _ _ _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Ein K wie Kamm


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K wie Kamm



es läuft ja 

*_ e s e n k _ _ _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Bitte 2x M


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte 2x M



du weißt offenbar bescheid 

*_ e s e n k _ m m e r *


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Klar ein A bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar ein A bitte



natürlich :thumbup:

*_ e s e n k a m m e r *


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Dann mach mir den *B*oris happy09


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mach mir den *B*oris happy09



na gut, das Becker-B :WOW:

*B e s e n k a m m e r *


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2015)

Dann fange ich heute mal mit einem *e *an


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juli 2015)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2015)

Das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juli 2015)

den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2015)

Auch kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juli 2015)

dann halt einen *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2015)

Ist denn der *M*ax dabei?


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2015)

Auch kein *M*ax


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juli 2015)

wie wär's mit einem *N*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Juli 2015)

Bitte ein O


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2015)

Jetzt bin ich aber *p*latt


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2015)

Auch kein N


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2015)

Aber das O 

_ o _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2015)

Das P leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2015)

*L*ustiges Wort


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2015)

Nein ein ernstes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2015)

das Wort ist eine *T*ragödie


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2015)

Geht doch 

_ o _ _ _ e _ t


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2015)

*K*ommen wir noch mal zum Ende?


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2015)

Auch kein K


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2015)

Ich mal mal we*i*ter


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2015)

Jawohl 

_ o _ _ _ e i t


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2015)

*H*atten wir den schon?


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2015)

Wenn dann wäre es schon gelöst 

H o _ h _ e i t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2015)

na dann ein *Z* bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2015)

Ja jetzt ist einfach 

H o _ h z e i t


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2015)

Bitte ein Neues Rolli, du bist der Beste!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2015)

Würde ich ja aber da fehlt noch ein Buchstabe


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2015)

hat denn keiner ein *C*?


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2015)

Danke dir für die schwere Lösung  "H o c h z e i t" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2015)

wieder ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



ist am Schluss dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2015)

...und das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2015)

Für mich das "*A*" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "r"...Bitte



das fängt ja gut an :thumbup:

*R_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Für mich das "*A*" bitte



ist vorhanden 

*R a _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2015)

Wa*s* für ein Glück


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Ein H bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wa*s* für ein Glück



sehr gut :thumbup:

R a _ _ s _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H bitte



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2015)

Und ich möchte *B*eate


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*R a u _ s _ _ _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und ich möchte *B*eate



keine Beate


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Ah Plut*o* lässt grüssen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

..das hübsche "m"...bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Ein N bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ah Plut*o* lässt grüssen



jawohl 

*R a u _ s o _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das hübsche "m"...bitte mal



hab ich im Angebot 

*R a u m s o _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein N bitte



gerne 

*R a u m s o n _ e*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

*D*arf ich?


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *D*arf ich?



sicher :thumbup:

*R a u m s o n d e*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Hier das Neue:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Bestimmt kein E


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

...das "r" wahrscheinlich auch nicht....oder??


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Überraschung 

R _ _ e _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2015)

ein *K* in der Mitte bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

*A*hhhhaaaaa:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *K* in der Mitte bitte



Wird gemacht 

R _ k e _ e


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *A*hhhhaaaaa:thumbup:



*A*ber sicher doch 

R a k e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

...ick knall doch jetzt das "t" rein....Mutig wa !!!!


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ick knall doch jetzt das "t" rein....Mutig wa !!!!



Ja, Respekt, das war mutig ,
wird hier aber belohnt :thumbup:

R a k e t e ist natürlich korrekt


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

:wow::wow:

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Mal ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

...no

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Dann doch das E


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Ich versuche mal ein N


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

...kein "i"...kein "n"...

*---e-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das R



Ich auch


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

..neee, das "r" will auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Ich nehme mal das U


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein A



...nee, passt nicht


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal das U



...jetzt will es einer wissen :thumbup::thumbup:

*-u-e-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Ein B etwa


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein B etwa



...tut mir leid, *Ja!!!*

*-ube-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

...bin sprachlos !!

*-ubel*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Dann mal noch das J


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Jubel*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Dann mal noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2015)

...das "n"...Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Und viele viele E's


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Das N ja 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Das E auch 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2015)

Vielleicht ein A?


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2015)

Nein kein A


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...das "t"....


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...und *D*oof gleich hinterher


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Auch nicht blöd


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Aber das D 

_ _ _ e _ d _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...das "r" will rein !!!:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Ein *s*tarkes Wort


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Nein das R will nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Das S aber 

S _ _ e _ d _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

*i*iiii:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Ein T?


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Kein T


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Aber ein i 

S _ _ e i d _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Das C bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Sicher 

S c _ e i d _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...und das "g"...Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher 

S c _ e i d _ n g


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Ja, eindeutig,

Das U dann


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Logo 

S c _ e i d u n g


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...und fertig ist die...

*Scheidung*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Jawohl der Herr die "S c h e i d u n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...ein kurzes leichtes noch ?!

*----*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

gut noch *e*ins


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Dann mal ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...kein "e"

*----*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---s*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Ein M vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

..kein "m"


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Ich will ein U


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Bitte ein A


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...kein "u"...

*---s*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein A



:thumbup::thumbup:

*--as*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Ein R etwa


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...no !!!!

*--as*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

...nööö

*--as*...keine Tasse


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Ein G vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*G-as*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Ein L


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Glas:thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Wurde auch Zeit n8t Jungs


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2015)

Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Stelle schon mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2015)

Ich fang mal mit nem "*e*" an


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2015)

*I*ch nehme den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein i


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Das E auch nicht


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2015)

Oje, w*a*s h*a*st du d*a* *a*usgesucht Rolli?


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Was feines  kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2015)

*S*chwieriges Wort


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2015)

*O*je - *O*je


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2015)

*j*a, *j*a


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ _ o


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Aber kein j


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2015)

Na so eine *K*acke


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2015)

jetzt mal Nägel mit Kö*p*fen


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2015)

Na *h*offentlich


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Auch keine Kacke


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Aber das P 

P _ _ _ o


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Auch kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2015)

*L* wie *l*ange Reise bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher 

P l _ _ o


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2015)

*U*nd was jetzt?


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2015)

und weiter 

P l u _ o


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2015)

Dor*t* ist jetzt einer vorbei geflogen


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Jawohl ist der "P l u t o" :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2015)

Bitte mach weiter Rolli :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Weil du es bist und vergesse nicht dauernd das :thx:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2015)

Aber *e*in sehr langes Wort


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Extra für dich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2015)

D*a*s freut mich sehr :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2015)

*M*ann bin ich heute gut


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist 

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2015)

*N*a das fängt ja gut an


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Sagst es kein N


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kleinvieh macht auch Mist
> 
> M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e




Dann nehmen wir halt den M*i*st


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Sicher 

M i _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2015)

dann mal ein *C* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Logo 

M i _ c _ _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2015)

da passt ein *H* gut dazu


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Gebe ich zu das passt 

M i _ c h _ _ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Ein S könnte mehrfach dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Ist sogar 

M i _ c h s _ _ a s s e


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Dann schmeiss mal den *R*olli rein


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Werf mich mal 

M i _ c h s _ r a s s e


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Werf mich mal
> 
> M i _ c h s _ r a s s e



Das war nur im übertragenden Sinn gemeint 

Ein T dann


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Weiss ich doch 

M i _ c h s t r a s s e


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Dann noch das L bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Ist natürlich die "M i l c h s t r a s s e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Dann mal gleich ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2015)

natürlich wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Das mag er nicht  mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Ausnahmsweise mal beides dabei 

_ a _ a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Hau mal den *s*chiwi rein


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal den *s*chiwi rein



Würde ich ja gerne 

Ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Dann eben die *R*obe


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben die *R*obe



Die *R*obe war diesmal keine gute Idee


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Doch kann man *B*raten


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch kann man *B*raten



Nö, kann man nicht


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Doch habe *H*unger und Bettschwere


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch habe *H*unger und Bettschwere



*H*ilft nichts, nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

_ a _ a _ i e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



Nein 

Ein Tipp: Die Milchstrasse ist eine _ a _ a _ i e


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Sag doch gleich das ich hinten anfangen soll  ein X bitte:WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich das ich hinten anfangen soll  ein X bitte:WOW:



Du bist in der Spur :thumbup:

_ a_ a x i e


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

dann mal das L für sehr lang


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

_ a l a x i e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das G


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da fehlt noch das G



Wird hiermit nachgeliefert 

G a l a x i e ist das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Gut :thx: dir Robe bin aber total müde n8t

Stelle aber noch eins rein  für morgen

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut :thx: dir Robe bin aber total müde n8t
> 
> Stelle aber noch eins rein  für morgen
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Da wünsch' ich Dir doch eine geruhsame Nacht ,

und ein E


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

und noch eine Antwort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2015)

und ein *A*


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2015)

*M*oin auch


----------



## hpz (18 Juli 2015)

Hallöche*n*


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2015)

*R*olli schläft noch


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Das A ist dabei 

A _ _ _ _ _ e _ a


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Das M auch 

A _ _ _ _ m e _ a


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Das N ebenfalls 

A n _ _ _ m e _ a


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

R auch seit gut 

A n _ r _ m e _ a


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2015)

Das fehlt *d*a noch


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Genau 

A n d r _ m e d a


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2015)

Und mit dem *o *ist das Wort "Andromeda" fertig, damit du weitermachen kannst Rolli


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Mal sehen wenn du Danke sagst 

"A n d r o m e d a" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Also noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2015)

dann bitte mal das *A*


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2015)

dann bleibt mir das *E*


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2015)

und was ist mit einem *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2015)

dann nehm' ich noch einen *S*chiwi


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2015)

Für mich bitte ein *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2015)

Weder das S noch das O


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2015)

Ich bin am *B*oden zerstört


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2015)

Auch kein B


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2015)

> Auch kein B



*K*ann nicht sein


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2015)

Kann sein ist nicht


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch dabei
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ e r



Damit wir wissen um was es geht 


Nehme jetzt mal den *M*ax


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2015)

wie wäre es einmal mit einem *F*


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2015)

Kein M


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2015)

Natürlich auch kein F


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2015)

*G*anz schwer diesmal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

Kein G


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

Aber das T 

_ _ _ _ t e r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2015)

*L*eicht ist das Wort nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

Natürlich auch kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2015)

*D*ann ein *D* wie :thx:, das Max leider immer wieder vergisst


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

Auch kein D wie :thx:


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *D*ann ein *D* wie :thx:, das Max leider immer wieder vergisst



*J*etzt nicht mehr ,


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

So jetzt aber 

J _ _ _ t e r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2015)

ein *P* wie *P*lanet bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

Sicher 

J _ p _ t e r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2015)

*U*nd jetzt


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

Machst du eins 

J u p _ t e r


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2015)

Jetzt s*i*nd wir bei den Planeten angekommen


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2015)

Jawohl ist der "J u p i t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2015)

Dann eins von mir


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2015)

Aha *e*ndlich mal


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2015)

Ist dabei..

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2015)

Bitte mal das H


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2015)

Du bist gut...

H e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2015)

Nix gut,*G*lück


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juli 2015)

ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2015)

...locker mal das "r"...Bitte


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nix gut,*G*lück



Diesmal nicht


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *I*gel-*I* bitte



Ist vorhanden 

H e _ _ _ _ _ _ i e


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...locker mal das "r"...Bitte



Ganz locker drin

H e r _ _ _ _ _ i e


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2015)

ich versuche ein *N*


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

Kein guter Versuch das *N*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2015)

was ist mit *S*chiwi


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

Heute kein Schiwi , leider


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2015)

und ein *T*?


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

Das ist drin.....


H e r _ p _ _ _ i e


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> und ein *T*?




Diesmal nicht, leider


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2015)

ich nehm mal das *Z *


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2015)

Das ham wa auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2015)

aber ein *D* wird doch wohl dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2015)

und das Ä


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> aber ein *D* wird doch wohl dabei sein



Das ist es 

H e r d p _ _ _ i e


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2015)

Auch das ist dabei, ihr kommt der Sache näher

Schitt, da hatte ich doch gestern glatt ein "r" unter unterschlagen kopf99

H e r d p r ä _ i e


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Dann mach mal noch das M rein


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2015)

Na selbstverständlich und da ist sie wieder die

H e r d p r ä m i e


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Dann mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2015)

Ich fang mal mit nem "*A*" an


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Guter Anfang nicht dabei


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2015)

Das ist ab*e*r gar nicht schön


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Dafür das E 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2015)

*D*as ist aber fein


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ d e _ _ e _ d


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2015)

ein *N* wird sicher dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Ist dabei 

_ _ n d e _ _ e _ d


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2015)

Ich sag dann noch mal ein *H*, das war es dann für ein paar Tage


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich sag dann noch mal ein *H*, das war es dann für ein paar Tage



kein H sondern ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Aber das K 

K _ n d e _ _ e _ d


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2015)

und ein *L* bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Sicher 

K _ n d e _ _ e l d


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2015)

sehr *g*ut


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Läuft gut was 

K _ n d e _ g e l d


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2015)

ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Logo 

K i n d e _ g e l d


----------



## pectoris (24 Juli 2015)

ein r wie"rolli"


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Richtig ist das "K i n d e r g e l d" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Mach ich mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2015)

ich fang mit *E* wie *E*nde an


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Es gibt auch Wörter ohne E :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Wörter ohne E :WOW:



dann hätt ich doch mit *A* *a*nfangen sollen


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ja ist besser 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2015)

und einen *S*chiwi bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Klasse 

_ _ s s _ a _ _ s t a _ t


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

Hi 
Ein D wie sta*D*t wäre ne Möglichkeit...


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Leider nicht  und Hallo


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

ein *U* evtl?


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ u s s _ a _ _ s t a _ t


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich nehme mal ein L


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Hey Robe genau richtig 

_ u s s _ a l l s t a _ t


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Ein B vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Jo 

_ u s s b a l l s t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2015)

ein *R*olli ist immer dabei


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

ein *F* evtl?


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Das R ja 

_ u s s b a l l s t a r t


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

und Schweizer das F auch "F u s s b a l l s t a r t" :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

Was warn das für ein Wort? 

Hier mal ein Normales:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Gut dann mal das E


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

Kein *E* leider


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ein S etwa


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

leider nein


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Dann mal ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

Damit habt ihr beide nen Volltreffer gelandet 

A _ _ A

(auch wenns grad blöd aussieht)


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ein B nur


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Ganz frech mal ein N


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

sorry, weder *B*, noch *N*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das L bitte


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

wie oft wollt ihr noch ein *A*? 
*L *gibts *L*eider nicht


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Ein G?


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

sry, kein *G*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

und das nennt der Schweizer ein normales Wort 

Ein N etwa


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

nein, nochmals, leider kein *N*
Rolli ist wohl etwas abgelenkt, macht ja nix, is aber lustig


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Ich nehm' dann mal ein A!

Irgendwann muß es ja mal klappen


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

Wenns zu *L*ang wird, mach mer morgen weiter 
Leider auch kein *L*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

Wollt ihr nicht? Dann sagt es einfach 
Bezieht sich auf Dein *A* Robe
http://www.celebboard.net/2478185-post15900.html


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

Leider kein *M*.
Ich dachte, es wär einfach...


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nicht? Dann sagt es einfach
> Bezieht sich auf Dein *A* Robe
> http://www.celebboard.net/2478185-post15900.html



War nur ein Scherz 

Ist aber auch kein leichtes Wort 

Vielleicht ein F?


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ein U


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

ok, *F* nein, *U* ja :thumbup:

A U _ A


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

so knapp dran...
Leider kein *L*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Dann das R


----------



## Schweizer (24 Juli 2015)

A U R A

:WOW: Gratulation!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Gut noch ein schnelles 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Klar 

_ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Ist ja Wahnsinn,

gleich das A hinterher


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

nee


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Vielleicht das i


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Logo 

_ i e _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Vielleicht ein *R*olli?


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Auch bist gut 

_ i e r


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch bist gut
> 
> _ i e r



Ich hab' gerade eins in der Hand 

Dann bitte noch das B


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ich auch  also das "B i e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Na dann Prost 

Noch eins?


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ein leichtes


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein leichtes



Bitteschön 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Also schon mal kein Prost  nehme das R


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

_ _ r _ _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Das geliebte E


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

_ e r _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2015)

Nein, kein i


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Dann auch kein S


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch kein S



Da will ich Dir nicht widersprechen


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Ein A etwa


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Nein, auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Ne, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



Ist dabei 

_ e r _ e _ n


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Nein, kein U


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Leider auch kein B


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

*L*eichtes Wort haha


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *L*eichtes Wort haha



Stimmt 

_ e r _ e l n


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Was soll das den sein  ein K


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was soll das den sein  ein K



Du bist gut, ist kein einfaches Wort :thumbup:

_ e r k e l n


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Hab nur rumgeraten und was soll das jetzt sein  ein F etwa


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hab nur rumgeraten und was soll das jetzt sein  ein F etwa



rofl3

Ein Tipp, ist ein "Jugendwort"


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Kann ja dann nur das M sein 

Aber wenn das stimmt frage ich dich nie wieder nach ein leichtes Wort  dann kannste mich mal


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Bin fertig für heute n8t


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2015)

merkeln ist richtig,

sorry war nicht leicht 

Wünsche Dir eine Gute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2015)

wieder einmal das berühmte *E*


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ e _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2015)

und einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2015)

und ein *S*chiwi?


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2015)

Jo 

S _ _ e _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *T* wie *T*reppe


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2015)

aber ein *I*gel-*I* ist sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher doch 

S _ i e _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2015)

ich glaub mich tritt ein *P*ferd


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2015)

Pferd nein P ja 

S p i e _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

will denn niemand ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Doch der schiwi  "S p i e l e" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

wieder einmal was kurzes 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Gut mal ein kurzes E


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut mal ein kurzes E



weder ein kurzes, noch ein langes


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen 

Ein *O* wie Obst bitte!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Ein S wie schiwi 

und Hallo Schweizer


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Ein *O* wie Obst bitte!



leider kein Obst


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S wie schiwi
> 
> und Hallo Schweizer



 auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2015)

...Nabend zusammen, ein grosses *B*ier ...Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Versuche es mal mit dem R


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...Nabend zusammen, ein grosses *B*ier ...Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:



hallo Marco, hab nicht einmal ein kleines für dich


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit dem R



nein, diesmal kein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2015)

...das "v" ..bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



kein *H*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "v" ..bitte mal



*v*oll daneben


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



hatten wir schon - kein *B*ier


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



*N*ix *N*ordpol


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das M



*M * ist *M*ist


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



ja, aber ohne *D*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

*W*as soll das sein


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *W*as soll das sein



ein normales *W*ort, aber ohne *W*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



leider auch kein *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2015)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisches Wort



gar nicht komisch - aber ohne *K*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2015)

...das "P"...wie passt:thx:


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2015)

Mal was von hinten *z* ?


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das U wie Ute


----------



## Hehnii (28 Juli 2015)

Ich nehme mal das *Y* wie *Y*ork. Ich hoffe das war noch nicht dabei.


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "P"...wie passt:thx:



passt aber nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Mal was von hinten *z* ?



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ z*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das U wie Ute



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*_ u _ z*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal das *Y* wie *Y*ork. Ich hoffe das war noch nicht dabei.



war noch nicht dabei - ist aber auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2015)

War die *T*omate schon genannt?


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das T



schlechter Versuch


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> War die *T*omate schon genannt?



ja - von Rolli

ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2015)

mal wieder zu langsam


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



kein *L* - ist ja auch kein langes Wort


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Aha mal das Q


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha mal das Q



jetzt ist es aber keine Hexerei mehr 

*Q u _ z*


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Nee  mal das i


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee  mal das i



das war aber eine schwere Geburt

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*Q u i z*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Stimmt war ja auch ein blödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

das *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Dabei 

_ _ _ i _


----------



## Hehnii (28 Juli 2015)

.....und ich nehme das *L* wie *L*öwe


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ l i _


----------



## Hehnii (28 Juli 2015)

.....und noch das* D* wie *D*onner


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2015)

Leider kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2015)

ein *O* wie oho bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ o l i _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

bitte ein *F* zum *F*rischhalten


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher 

F o l i _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

ist schon einmal das *E* als letzter Buchstabe genommen worden?


----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ist schon einmal das *E* als letzter Buchstabe genommen worden?



Du hast es schiwi


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Richtig schiwi ist die "F o l i e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

schnell ein kurzes 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Die kurzen dauern immer am längsten 

Ein E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Die kurzen dauern immer am längsten
> 
> Ein E bitte



diesmal nicht - *E* ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S bitte



*S*o einfach ist es natürlich nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Was ist mit einem A


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem A



weiß ich nicht - im Wort kommt jedenfalls keines vor


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das T



Volltreffer - gleich zweimal :thumbup:

*_ e t t*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Mal raten das B


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal raten das B



nein - einmal geht's noch


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Ein F wie Fett


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F wie Fett



stimmt natürlich :WOW: *F E T T*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Dann schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2015)

zum Abschluss noch mal schnell das *E*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2015)

und ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Guter Anfang 

_ _ i _ e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2015)

was ist mit *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit *R*olli



Nichts ist damit


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2015)

und was ist mit *S*chiwi


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "t" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Weder das S noch das T


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "n"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Das passt 

_ _ i _ e n _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "d"...


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Dann ein *D* wie *D*as nehm ich bitte 

Edit:
Ok, dann nehm ich *D*as wieder zurück (ziemlich zeitgleich) 
... und probiers mit dem *W* wie *W*ie


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

weder ein noch zwei D  und Hallo


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...hau doch mal ein paar "t" rin:thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

T war schon  aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Das W auch nicht


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

Sehr aufmerksam, daß Du das W noch berücksichtigt hast 

Dann probier ichs mal mit nem *G*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..das "m"..bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ich bitte um ein O


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Sehe alles  aber auch kein G


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Leider kein M


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Das O ist dabei 

O _ i _ e n _ _


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

ein *V* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Klar doch 

O _ i v e n _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das nette "L"


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

ein *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Sicher sogar 2x 

O l i v e n _ l


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Dann noch schnell das ö


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Jawohl Robe das "O l i v e n ö l" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...und das "r" gleich hinterher


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



Das übliche nein


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "r" gleich hinterher



Ausnahmsweise auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...und das "t" gleich hinterher:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ihr seid gut :thumbup:

S _ _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das P


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

Das *A* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Das *A* bitte



Sogar 2x 

S a _ a t


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das P



Leider kein P


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...und das "L" schreit


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

dann fehlt noch das *L* ?


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Das war ja fast gleichzeitig 

S a l a t ist richtig :thumbup:

Marco war einen Wimpernschlag schneller


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...was ganz einfaches:

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Dann ist es schwer  ein W


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

ein *Y* bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...nee, sogar HOCHAKTUELL !!!!

*--------*........ohne "e"


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...kein "Y" 

*--------*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...kein "A" 

*--------*...ist gerade in Führung gegangen !!!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Mal ein F


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

"hochaktuell" ist viel 

Dann mal ein *B* wie Bayern  bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

No !!!!......kein "f"


*--------*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> "hochaktuell" ist viel
> 
> Dann mal ein *B* wie Bayern  bitte




...nix "B" 

*--------*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Dann das U bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Bitte 3x D


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann das U bitte




jep.....:thumbup:

*-----u--*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte 3x D




3x bisschen viel...aber ansonsten:thumbup::thumbup:

*D----u-d*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

ach das eine ist ja ein T


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

*T* klingt ja fast wie D


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

Dann mal konventionell: das *N* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..ick gloobe Ihr habt es

*D--t-u-d*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Dann mal konventionell: das *N* bitte



:WOW:

*D--t-und*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das R bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Das O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Dort-und*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Ich glaube das M fehlt noch


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Da fehlt noch das M


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Dortmund*..........Halbzeit, BVB führt 1:0 :WOW::WOW:

...und Rolli war einen Tick schneller:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes
> 
> _ _ _ _



Kurz heißt ja nicht unbedingt leicht 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..und das "B" wie Bier:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

ein *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

nee kein Bier da


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Auch kein M


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "H" wie Hund


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Das A hatte ja bisher immer ganz gut geklappt


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein H


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Diesmal kein A


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Nee auch kein O


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das U bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

nee nee kein U


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "i"...bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Vielleicht ein i?


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Nein aber so was ähnliches


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein aber so was ähnliches



...ein "y"


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..mit fällt gerade das "j" ein


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Das j ist es nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

aber das Y :WOW:

_ y _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

*L*ol.......


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...na dann knall mal das große "S" rein:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Jetzt läufts 

_ y l _


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juli 2015)

ach, sieh an, auf einmal kommt das Y vor... 
Dann sicher aber auch das *K*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Das S natürlich auch 

S y l _


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Nein kein K


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Das ist ja *t*oll :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Jawohl Robe ist "S y l t" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Hier noch ein Kurzes 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "s"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Natürlich das E


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Kein S und kein E


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "a"...:thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Kein A, aber das H ist dabei:


_ _ h _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..das "u"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

und das R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

U leider nicht, aber das R:


_ _ h r


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Ein M etwa


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Nein, kein M


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "J"


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Kein J und kein B dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Aber bestimmt das ö


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..das "w" bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "w" bitte



Sorry, leider kein W


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt das ö



_ ö h r


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

und das F bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> _ ö h r



keeene Ahnung


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ja, es ist

F ö h r :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Noch ein kleines 

_ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...zweimal das "e"..Bitte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ich riskiere mal das E


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

keine E's


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ein *Y* war ja heute öfters mal


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

das ganz große "T" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Klar doch 

_ y _


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Leider kein T


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar doch
> 
> _ y _



Ich bin entsetzt  

Das K dann bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Ist ja auch schwer 

_ y k


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..das "o"


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Natürlich kein O


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ich versuche dann das W


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Logo "W y k" auf Föhr :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

..mir fällt nur noch unser "Paul van *Dyk*" ein


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Ich stell' noch mal eins ein 


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

*G*ut aber das letzte


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Glar doch 

Kein G


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2015)

...die *E*nte bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Bitte mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juli 2015)

Jetzt aber :thumbup:


_ r e _ _ r


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das i


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2015)

...das "n" könnte auch gehen


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2015)

Ne, beides nicht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2015)

...vorne das "T".....passt !!!!:thx:


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Ein P bitte


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P bitte



Leider kein P


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...vorne das "T".....passt !!!!:thx:



Aber sicher doch 

T r e _ _ r


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2015)

*o*hoooooo


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2015)

Einer von Euch Beiden hat eine Ahnung 


T r e _ o r


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Ich rate nur ein U


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli...noch mal raten


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich rate nur ein U



Das war wirklich nur geraten, kein U


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Rate mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Rate mal das S



Tre*s*or ist es :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2015)

Ich bin dann mal wech.

Euch eine n8t


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Ich sage dann mal n8t Jungs


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Stelle aber schon mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2015)

...das "D" wie Dankeschön und gute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Ist dabei  und weg 

S _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

und wieder einmal den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2015)

Ich nehm dann mal das *o*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Kein R


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Auch leider kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Auch kein T


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2015)

Ist denn das* F* drin


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Jawohl ist 

S _ f _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

dann sag ich *A*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Ich sag ja 

S a f _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

schon wieder das *E* als letzter Buchstabe?


----------



## ChrisPolo (31 Juli 2015)

ich kaufe ein *T* und möchte lösen :thumbup:

edit: ohwei, verlesen..


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Jawohl schiwi ist der "S a f e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

dann wieder ein leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Sind sie doch immer *s*chiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sind sie doch immer *s*chiwi



das fängt gut an 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Sage mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sage mal das H



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E



na klar 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ e *


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Versuche mal das i


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das i



natürlich 

*_ _ _ _ _ i s _ e *


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T vielleicht



hab ja gesagt, was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ i s t e *


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

mal sehen  das K


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> mal sehen  das K



nein, keine Kiste


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

siehste  dann das P


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> siehste  dann das P



auch keine Piste


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Dann eben die *L*iste


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben die *L*iste



jetzt hast es 

*_ _ _ _ l i s t e*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

und jetzt  ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt  ein M



nein, nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das R



na geht doch 

*R _ _ _ l i s t e *


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein A



natürlich 

*R a _ _ l i s t e*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



gerne :thumbup: aber jetzt wird's schwierig

*R a n _ l i s t e*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Könnte ein G sein


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Könnte ein G sein



:WOW: das war aber jetzt *G*lück

*R a n g l i s t e*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Naja leicht ist was anderes 

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2015)

ich mach für heute *S*chluss n8t


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2015)

Jo cu schiwi 

Kein S dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2015)

dann wieder einmal das liebe *E*


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2015)

Und vielleicht auch der *N*ordpol?


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Diesmal kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Aber das N 

_ _ _ n _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2015)

ein *R*olli ist immer dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Nicht immer aber diesmal 

_ _ _ n _ r _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2015)

das schreit ganz laut nach einem :WOW: *A*


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

OH HA 

_ a _ n a r _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2015)

ich bin planlos und nehme ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2015)

wie wäre es mit unangenehmen zwei *Z*


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Ja hat was 

Z a _ n a r z _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Bitte ein T


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Hey Robe :WOW: klar doch 

Z a _ n a r z t


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Das H sollte passen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

und passt der "Z a h n a r z t" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Hier das Nächste 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Klar das E :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar das E :WOW:



Ausnahmsweise mal 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Oh *W*under


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh *W*under



Nein, kein *W*under


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

War mal ein Versuch  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Dann aber bestimmt das R


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Nein, auch kein R 

Da habe ich ja mal ein blödes Wort reingestellt


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Nein, auch kein R
> 
> Da habe ich ja mal ein blödes Wort reingestellt



Machste doch ständig kopf99 mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2015)

ein *T* wird ja wohl dabei sein


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Machste doch ständig kopf99 mal das H



Ist doch garnicht wahr :angry:

Kein H


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *T* wird ja wohl dabei sein



Ein T gibt es hier auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Ein K vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K vielleicht



_ _ _ _ k _ _ _ _ e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Versuche mal das C


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Nein, kein C dabei 

Ein Tip: Ist ein medizinischer Beruf


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

*B*löder Beruf und Wort


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*löder Beruf und Wort



Blöd ist zwar richtig, trotzdem kein B dabei 

Noch ein Tip: Ist ein Frauenarzt


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Nehme mal das D 

und bin :WOW: Nummer 1


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das D
> 
> und bin :WOW: Nummer 1



Sorry, hab' ich jetzt nicht verstanden 

trotzdem Glückwunsch 

Übrigens..., kein D


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Schaue mal unter User mit den meisten Beiträgen 

Nehme mal das Z


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schaue mal unter User mit den meisten Beiträgen



O.K., überzeugt :thumbup:

Trotzdem kein Z


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Das war der Durchbruch 

_ _ _ _ k o _ o _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das war der Durchbruch



Hehe der war gut 

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Nein, kein i


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

*P*aul ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Lange überlegt  das Y


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lange überlegt  das Y



Das Y war die letzten Worte doch immer gut 

_ y _ _ k o _ o _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Werde es mir merken Robe  mal das N


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Werde es mir merken Robe  mal das N





_ y n _ k o _ o _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Hau mal da irgendwo das L rein


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal da irgendwo das L rein



Ja, da muß ich mal gucken, ist halt ein blödes Wort 

_ y _ _ k o l o _ e


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Hab' das N vergessen 

_ y n _ k o l o _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

G y n _ k o l o g e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Ohne googlen sage ich mal Ä


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich ist es der 

G y n ä k o l o g e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal wieder was normales 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder was normales
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Wer's glaubt 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Volltreffer 

_ e _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Volltreffer
> 
> _ e _ e _ _ _ e _



Upps 

Dann mal das R bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Siehste das R auch 

_ e _ e _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Ich versuche mal ein L


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein L


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Keine Ahnung 

Ich versuche mal ein N


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Dafür gut geraten 

_ e _ e _ _ n e r


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Ein S vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Kleiner Tipp immer noch im Ärzte Bereich


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Naja, gehört mal wieder zur Kategorie blöder Wörter 

Ein i please


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Siehste geht doch 

_ e _ e _ i n e r


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Ich hab' voll die Ahnung 

Einfach mal ein D


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ e d e _ i n e r


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Ein M?


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Das M stimmt 

M e d e _ i n e r


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Mir fällt da nur noch das Z ein


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Ich sage mal das stimmt "M e d e z i n e r" :thumbup:

Sagte ich doch leichtes Wort


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

und jetzt sage ich n8t löse dein Wort morgen


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

n8t, ich lasse mir was einfallen


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Kurz und einfach 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2015)

dann sag ich mal kurz aber *o*h*o*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2015)

Ein E wie Esel


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

Kein o, kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Aug. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem *S*



Nein, auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2015)

ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2015)

Mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2015)

Kein i, aber R 

_ r _ _


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2015)

Nehme den *A*nfang?


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2015)

ich versuche ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2015)

Nehme mal ein K


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2015)

Das A passt , U und K aber leider nicht 

A r _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2015)

was ist mit einem *Z*?


----------



## Robe22 (4 Aug. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit einem *Z*?



Aber ja doch :thumbup:

A r z _


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2015)

Dann noch das T


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2015)

oder fehlt ein *L* für den Tiroler Ort Arzl


----------



## Max100 (5 Aug. 2015)

Da bin ich mal gespannt...... ob* T* oder* L* :crazy:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt...... ob* T* oder* L* :crazy:



die Spannung steigt


----------



## Robe22 (5 Aug. 2015)

Ich sorg' mal hier wieder für Entspannung 

A r z t ist das gesuchte Wort,

Rolli, Du bist


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2015)

Frisch *a*n´s Werk


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2015)

bei dem langen Wort wird doch wohl ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

A ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

Das E natürlich auch 

_ _ _ _ e _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das E natürlich auch
> 
> _ _ _ _ e _ a _ _ e _




*d*ann mal bitte.....


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein D


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2015)

Sehr* s*chade


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2015)

ein *R*olli geht immer


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

Kein S


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

Das R geht 

_ r _ _ e _ a _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2015)

*M*ach *m*a *m*al ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ r _ _ e _ a m m e r


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *K*?


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

Logo 

_ r _ _ e k a m m e r


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2015)

noch bin ich *p*lanlos


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich kein P


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Nein kein i kleiner Tipp schau mal das vorige Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein kein i kleiner Tipp schau mal das vorige Wort



*Ä*h, was willst du damit sagen


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2015)

Dann nehm ich doch mal den let*z*ten


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Geht doch 

Ä r _ _ e k a m m e r


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Na also 

Ä r z _ e k a m m e r


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Es könnte noch das T fehlen


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Könnte ist gut  "Ä r z t e k a m m e r" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Hier ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein E dabei



Sogar zwei 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

*K*omisches Wort mit E


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Nein, nicht *k*omisch


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Gut dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

_ e s _ _ _ _ e _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2015)

ich nehme das *C* vor dem H


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

H ist dabei , C aber nicht 

_ e s _ _ _ h e _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das T



Du ahnst das Wort schon 


_ e s _ _ _ h e _ t


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Quatsch habe das T wo anders vermutet  mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Quatsch habe das T wo anders vermutet  mal das R



Ach so, kein Wunder, das Du jetzt mit dem R falsch liegst


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Aber das i könnte passen


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Passt 


_ e s _ _ _ h e i t


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Mal das P


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das P



Nein, kein P


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Das M geht fast immer


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das M geht fast immer



Hast Recht..... nur bei mir nicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

*A*h du bist gemein


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*h du bist gemein



Ich weiß 

Natürlich auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Versuche mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das F



Mensch, sach mal....überhaupt keine Ahnung?


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Nee fang jetzt hinten an ein Z


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee fang jetzt hinten an ein Z



Ist ja immerhin mal eine strategische Herangehensweise 

Kein Z


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Scheint gut zu sein  also das W


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein W, aber bald klappt es


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Dann das V


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann das V



Ja, fasst


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Aha das U :jumping:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha das U :jumping:



Was für eine schwere Geburt 


_ e s u _ _ h e i t


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



Hast deine Strategie geändert. Jetzt von vorne 

Kein B


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Hast deine Strategie geändert. Jetzt von vorne



Logo jetzt das D


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

_ e s u _ d h e i t :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Es geht dem Ende zu 

_ e s u n d h e i t


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

Sage mal das G Herr Robe :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Aug. 2015)

Gut gesagt 

G e s u n d h e i t ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

und jetzt sage ich n8t Robe bin total müde


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2015)

n8t Rolli, die Hitze hat mich auch müde gemacht


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2015)

Dann *e*mol das......


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ e _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2015)

und einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2015)

Sicher doch 

R e _ e _ _


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2015)

Ist ein*s* dabei?


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2015)

Nein kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2015)

ein *G* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2015)

Das G ja 

R e g e _ _


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2015)

Ham wa ein *l*?


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2015)

jo 

R e g e l _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2015)

*N*a ja, was *n*u*n*?


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2015)

"R e g e l n" ist richtig :thumbup: nun bist du dran


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2015)

dann wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2015)

Gut dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann mal das E



ja, am *E*nde :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2015)

Dann das S vorne


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann das S vorne



weder vorne noch sonst wo


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2015)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R vielleicht



nein, sogar 2 

*_ _ _ _ r r e*

aber jetzt ist's leicht


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2015)

*P*imp mein ........


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Bestimmt ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> *P*imp mein ........



kein *P*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein A



selbstverständlich 

*_ _ _ a r r e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Ich glaube ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein T



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Also keine Gitarre dann eben ein(e) Z.......


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Also keine Gitarre dann eben ein(e) Z.......



jawohl :thumbup:

*Z _ _ a r r e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Mal das i


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das i



natürlich :thumbup:

*Z i _ a r r e *


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Noch das schnelle G bevor der schiwi wieder weg ist


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch das schnelle G bevor der schiwi wieder weg ist



*G* wie *g*elöst ist natürlich richtig :WOW:

*Z i g a r r e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

dann mach ich mal den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Schlechter Anfang


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

dann doch wieder das *E*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Ist besser 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)

Hoi 
Das *r* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Hey  klar 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Hi 

ich versuche mal das O


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Hey  no O


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)

probier ich mal das *M* bittsche


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Klasse 

M _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal ein i bitte


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)

ein *i* wie *I*dol bitte.


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Ist aber nur ein i 

M i _ e r


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)

ich sags gleich: ich hab keine Ahnung, was das Wort betrifft...


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Die Frage ist jetzt, wer ist schneller? 

Ich nehme das X


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Robe die Schweizer haben keine Ahnung 

Stimmt ist der "M i x e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

dann wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Mal das E ist so selten


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Wieder mal Zwei mit demselben Gedanken 

_ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Dann mach auch zwei E da rein lol3

Nehme mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

was ist mit einem *A*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Das S ist dabei, das A nur fast 

_ _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

dann bitte ein stinkendes *K*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Mal das Ä


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)

> Robe die Schweizer haben keine Ahnung



Moment!!! :angry:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Ja, war wohl zu einfach 

K ä s e ist korrekt :thumbup:

Rolli, Du bist


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Warte mal noch ob der Schweizer noch was los lässt


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)




----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Aber egal 

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Warte mal noch ob der Schweizer noch was los lässt



Vom Schweizer kriegst Du für diesen Beitrag bestimmt kein Danke 


Ein E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

ich versuche wieder einmal ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Kann ich mit Leben bin ja nicht sein Blödling 

Ach so kein E


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

dann nehm' ich den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein Igel


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)

hmm.. Käse und die Schweiz, da haben wir wohl ein Missverständniss...


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Käse ist schon gelöst 

Suchen jetzt "_ _ _ _ _"


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Nehmen wir ein W wie Wurst


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Könnte jetzt sagen ist gelöst 

aber weiter 

W _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Dann das U bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Jawohl :WOW:

W u _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2015)

und einen *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Logo 

W u r _ _


----------



## Schweizer (11 Aug. 2015)

keiner will lösen? Schwach!!!


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> keiner will lösen? Schwach!!!



Doch, ich 

Einen *S*chweizer bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Na endlich 

W u r s _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Ich versuch' mal zu lösen, das T dann noch bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Jo war echt schwer  die "W u r s t" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Aug. 2015)

Ich stelle aber heute kein Wort mehr rein 

Bin dann weg, wünsche Euch eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Wünsch dir auch eine n8t Robe 

mach ich dann nachher


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

So hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2015)

da ist sicher ein *E* dabei


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2015)

Bestimmt auch ei*n*


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Das E ist dabei 

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Das N auch 

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2015)

und ein *R*olli auch


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Auch 

_ e r _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen 
Das *S* wie schiwi ist sicher auch dabei?!


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Moin  leider kein S


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

ok, *d*ann *d*as *D*, *d*as *d*ürfte *d*a *d*rinstecken


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

dürfte nicht


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

*M* wie *M*ist!?


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein M


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

heut kein Glück 
Soll sich jemand Anderer den *K*opf zerbrechen


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein K


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

das findest jetzt *L*ustig, oder wie?


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Ja 

_ e r l e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Aug. 2015)

*G*uten Appetit


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Oh du um diese Zeit hier 

_ e r l e _ _ _ n g


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

Irgendein *U*ng 

Hi Robe!


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Ja ein ung 

_ e r l e _ _ u n g


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

Dann mach ich doch noch mal nen 2ten Anlauf: 
ein *i* Bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein i


----------



## Robe22 (12 Aug. 2015)

Und bitte ein V


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Sicher 

V e r l e _ _ u n g


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

oh mann, schon wieder daneben 
Dann das *Z* bitte


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

und, falls das stimmt, auch noch das *T*


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Das Z stimmt 

V e r l e _ z u n g


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Da hat es der Schweizer  die "V e r l e t z u n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

mit einem special :thx: an Robe 

Hier das Nächste:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich das E


----------



## Robe22 (12 Aug. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> mit einem special :thx: an Robe
> 
> Hier das Nächste:
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _




Gern geschehen 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2015)

Dann bitte *d*as.......


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

Kein *E*, kein *D* 
Weiter...


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Vielleicht ein S


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

auch kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (12 Aug. 2015)

Dann bitte ein A


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

ich verwend mal Rollis smiley, um zu sagen, daß es einen Treffer gibt.





Aber nur einen:
das *R* (leider kein A)


_ r _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

jetzt kommts der Sache schon näher... :thumbup:

_ r _ t _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (12 Aug. 2015)

Ich versuche ein N


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2015)

ein *Z* wäre schön


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

Rolli hat schon wieder wahr 
ein *i*, nein zwei *i*gel
leider kein *N* und kein *Z* 

_ r i t i _


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Ein oder zwei K


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

oder 2 (warum eins nehmen) 

Rolli hats gelöst ->

K r i t i k
ist ernstzunehmen!


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2015)

Geht doch  

Hier mal ein ganz leichtes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (12 Aug. 2015)

A r z t


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2015)

den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2015)

Kein A und kein i


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2015)

dann doch wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2015)

Klar doch 

E _ e _


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2015)

Hatten wir das E*i* schon?


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2015)

Ja immer noch kein i


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2015)

Schitt, was für ein* L*apsus


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2015)

Geht doch 

E _ e l


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2015)

Na, wer hat *n*och einen


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich kein N


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2015)

Bin keiner


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Bin keiner



Hast Recht


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Jawohl der "E s e l" und Hallo Robe


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Huhu Rolli :jumping:

Hier das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Klar daneben


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

*L*ogo bei dir


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *L*ogo bei dir



*L*ogo :thumbup:

_ _ l _


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Oje, war mal wieder zu einfach 

_ _ l i


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Vermute mal ein U


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Du vermutest richtig 

_ u l i


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Könnte ein K sein


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Nein, kann nicht sein


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Dann eben das B


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

B u l i ? 

Du meinst wohl Abkürzung für Bundesliga 

Nein


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Dann das *M*uli :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

So ist es 

Muli ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

So noch eins 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Ich versuche mal den seltenen Buchstaben E


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Nö nicht mit mir engel09


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

o.k., dann mal das A


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

Hi Rolli, Hi Robe 
Das *S* evtl?


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Hey Schweizer kein S


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

*U*nglaublich!


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Hallo Schweizer 

Ich nehme mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein U


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Das i auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Dann aber das O


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

Dann muss das *O* herhalten!
*O*h... zeitgleich


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Jo aber nur eins 

_ o _ _


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Ein R geht fast immer


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

Na bitte, gemeinsam gehts doch 
das *K* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein K


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

ein *L* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Na endlich das Bier wirkt 

_ o l l


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Ich bin so *v*oll


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

*V* wie Promille?


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Jo bin ich auch "V o l l" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Na gut, gleich noch ein Neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

*O*h Mann bin doch schon voll


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

Ein *S* wie saufen


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Einen Moment, muß mich erstmal konzentrieren :crazy:

Nein, kein O und kein S


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Bekomme auch nicht mehr so alles auf die Reihe  ein E


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bekomme auch nicht mehr so alles auf die Reihe  ein E



"Ein" E ist falsch 

_ e e _


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

Robe schrieb:


> Einen Moment, muß mich erstmal konzentrieren :crazy:
> 
> _ e e _



Ich seh doppelt 
Ein *R* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T bitte



Kein T


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Ich seh doppelt
> Ein *R* bitte



Auch, wenn Du doppelt siehst, nur ein R 

_ e e r


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Noch ist die Flasche nicht *l*eer


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch ist die Flasche nicht *l*eer



So ist es 

"leer" war das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

Ich stelle heute aber kein Wort mehr ein bin voll kann der Schweizer übernehmen 

n8t ihr beiden


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2015)

Da schließe ich mich doch *voll* an 

n8t


----------



## Schweizer (14 Aug. 2015)

Wenn ihr beide voll und Flasche leer ist, mach ich heut auch nimmer weiter 
Dann bleibst ja morgen übrig Rolli! 
Gud Nacht euch beiden!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

dann mal wieder ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

Hi Rolli 
Ein *F* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Hey Schweizer und ja 

_ f _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

gleich ein Treffer?
Dann probier ichs mit dem *A*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Noch einer 

_ f _ a _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

ja, nur an der falschen Stelle 
Dann probier ichs mit dem *T*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

bitte ein *P* wie Zwetschke


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Aber sicher doch 

P f _ a _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> bitte ein *P* wie Zwetschke



 ich glaub er hat es!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> ich glaub er hat es!



Nein


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

kein *M*?


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht



 na gut, dann halt ein *S* bitte.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Auch nicht


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

ok, ein *Z* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Logo 

P f _ a _ z e


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

aha, jetzt komm ich der Sache (dem *L*ebewesen, in dem Fall) schon näher


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Sieht so aus 

P f l a _ z e


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

ok, dann nochmal das Z bitte 
Nö, doch das *N* wie *N*a endliche, schwere Geburt!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Na ja so schwer war es ja auch nicht 

"P f l a n z e" ist richtig 

Bin jetzt aber mal eben kurz weg


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

alles klar, stell trotzdem schon mal ein Neues rein:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

dann versuche ich das übliche *E*


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

und gleich mal ein Treffer! :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *R*


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

leider kein R


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Ich versuch das A


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

Hi Robe!

A ist leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Hi Schweizer 

Dann probiere ich mal ein i


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

dann bitte ein *N*


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

Hi schiwi 

Das *i* ist dabei Robe, das *N* leider nicht

_ _ _ _ e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

Hi *S*chweizer


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

hi auch Nochmal, und Treffer!

S _ _ _ e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *H*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Ich steuere mal ein Z dabei


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

Ihr seid aber gut drauf 

S _ h _ e i z


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Ich habe da eine Ahnung 

Ein C bitte


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

Robe schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Ahnung



Ach wirklich  
Das C passt schon mal...

S c h _ e i z


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Gut, ich nehme dann mal noch das w


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

korrekt! :thumbup:
Schweiz


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Witziges Smiley 

Gut, eines noch 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2015)

dann mal ein *A* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann mal ein *A* bitte



Wow, gleich ein Treffer :thumbup:

_ a _ _


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

ein *W* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Nein, kein W


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

ein *Z* vielleicht?


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Nein, auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2015)

ein *R* wie *R*obe bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Kein *R*obe, kein *s*chiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2015)

dann versuche ich das *M*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich das *M*



Nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Kein H in dem Wort


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2015)

Vielleicht sind da ein paar *L* drin


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Nein, kein blödes Wort ,

aber immerhin ein L dabei :thumbup:

L a _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal das N


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Aber ger*n*e doch 

L a n _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

und ein D bitte


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Das L passt :thumbup:

L a n d


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Ich meinte natürlich das D


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## ChrisPolo (16 Aug. 2015)

ich kaufe ein *A*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Und ich ein E


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Sogar zweimal A 

_ _ a a _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Na gut ,

dann will ich aber 2 *T*'s haben


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Bekommste 

_ t a a t


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal noch das S bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Klar doch der "S t a a t" :thumbup: war wohl zu einfach


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> war wohl zu einfach




Ja, war es 

Jetzt mal ein schweres Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

*A*lso nichts neues


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Gleich ein Treffer :thumbup:

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Nein, kein S


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Ein R bestimmt


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Tut mir Leid, nein


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Dann eben doch das E


----------



## Schweizer (16 Aug. 2015)

hi ihr beiden 
Ich versuchs mal mit dem *M*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Kein E und kein M 

Ein Tipp: Hat was mit den beiden vorherigen Wörtern zu tun


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Ich würde sagen, Treffer und fast versenkt 

N a _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

'*t*ürlich 

N a t _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Supi, daß Du es schön der Reihe machst 

N a t i _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

bitte ein O


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

N a t i o _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Das N hatten wir aber schon


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das N hatten wir aber schon



Jo,war wohl nicht ganz bei der Sache 

N a t i o n ist es natürlich :thumbup:

Bin dann weg, muß früh raus, n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Jo n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2015)

Wi*e* gehabt....


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2015)

*a*ller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Das A ja 

_ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2015)

und einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Nein der ist nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2015)

und ein *S*chiwi?


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Aber sicher 

S _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2015)

da würde ein *T* gut hineinpassen


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Passt wunderbar 

S t a _ t


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rolli....ich habe hier ein "d" gefunden


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Hey ja gut gefunden  "S t a d t" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2015)

:thx:...Freude !!!

...und wieder was leichtes !!!

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2015)

kein "r" dabei !!!

*---e-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2015)

...auch kein "i".

*---e-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---en*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

und jetzt  mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2015)

*A*hhhaaaa

*-a-en*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2015)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Aug. 2015)

ich versuche ein *D*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2015)

...kein "G"...aber das "D"...:thumbup:

*Da-en*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2015)

Oh dachte schon hast das vergessen  mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Daten*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Aug. 2015)

dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2015)

Nein diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Aug. 2015)

dann aber ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2015)

Der war gut 

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2015)

Auch dabei 

A _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2015)

Machen wir ma*l* weiter


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2015)

was ist mit einem *R*olli


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2015)

...baue doch mal das "b" ein:WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (24 Aug. 2015)

Ich versuche ein U


----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2015)

*W*as ist jetzt?


----------



## ChrisPolo (25 Aug. 2015)

ich kaufe ein "h"


----------



## Max100 (26 Aug. 2015)

W*o* ist Rolli?


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> W*o* ist Rolli?



hoffentlich keine gesundheitlichen Probleme - oder streikt der Computer


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2015)




----------



## Schweizer (29 Aug. 2015)

schon neun Tage ohne Rückmeldung, das freut mich gar ned 
Hoffe da is echt nix Ernstes


----------



## Robe22 (29 Aug. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> schon neun Tage ohne Rückmeldung, das freut mich gar ned
> Hoffe da is echt nix Ernstes



Ja, das sehe ich genauso


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Huhu bin wieder da :WOW:

So erstmal kein L kein W kein R kein H und kein O

Das B das U ist dabei 

A b s _ _ _ _ u _ _


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2015)

Grüß dich rolli, dann bitte mal ein *c*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rolli, freue mich, dass du wieder da bist. Ich hoffe es war nichts Unangenehmes oder Schlechtes. :thumbup:

ich versuche ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Leider kein C


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Das N geht 

A b s _ _ _ _ u n _


----------



## Schweizer (31 Aug. 2015)

Bin ich froh, hatte schon Schlimmeres befürchtet...
Hi Rolli 

ein *G* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Hey Schweizer Unkraut vergeht nicht 

A b s _ _ _ _ u n g


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2015)

ich versuche ein *P*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Nein kein P


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2015)

das ist ein *ü*bles Wort


----------



## Schweizer (31 Aug. 2015)

Wenn Du erzählen wolltest, was los war, hättest Dus wohl schon gemacht,
also erspar ich mir die Frage und tippe mal das *T* bitte 
(Bin froh, daß es Dir gut geht)


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Auch kein Ü


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Jo Schweizer das T passt 

A b s t _ _ _ u n g


----------



## Schweizer (31 Aug. 2015)

ein *L* eventuell?


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Nein kein L


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein kein L



Aber ein *i* ?


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Genau 

A b s t i _ _ u n g


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

ein, oder zwei *M*?


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Sind zwei M  "A b s t i m m u n g" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann gleich mal ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal ein schnelles E


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

kein schnelles E


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann eben ein S


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

J*a* 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

*R*egen vorbei erstmal einkaufen  bis nachher


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

Bis nachher!
*R*egen wär hier ein Segen  

_ a _ _ r _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup: sehr gut, gleich 2x

_ a _ h r _ _ h _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann bestimmt auch ein C


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

eins? schon wieder zwei :thumbup:

_ a c h r _ c h _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Fast gehoff*t*


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

und schon wieder rich*t*ig 

_ a c h r _ c h t


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel bitte


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich dabe*i* 

_ a c h r i c h t


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

*N*achricht an Schweizer ist fertig


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

das *N* stimmt natürlich auch! :WOW:

"Nachricht" ist richtig!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal ein *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

No O


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

dann probier ich ein A


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Der ist gut 

A _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

ein *L* hätt ich auch gern...


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Was du nicht alles willst ist aber nicht


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

na dann ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Geht doch 

A _ r _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2015)

bitte ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Klar und Hallo 

A n r _ _


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

wie wärs mit einem F ?


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Logo 

A n r _ f


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

hmm... ein *U* evtl ?


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Klasse , Rolli, daß Du wieder da bist :WOW:

Ich versuche ein U


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Gleich 2 mal das U  Hallo Robe 

"A n r u f" ist richtig


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Klasse , Rolli, daß Du wieder da bist :WOW:



Ach war der Rolli weg? 

Nabend!
Ich nehme ein *R* bei dem neuen Wort.


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

nö, kein R 
Apropos, hier das Neue:

_ _ _ _ _

Hoi Robe, ahoi Hehnii!


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Das ab und zu mal vorkommende E bitte


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

Ab und zu auch mal nicht.


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

zwei *T* bitte


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

Kein S, keine 2 T (nichtmal eins)


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

ein *N* wie verdammt *N*och mal


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

verdammt *N*och mal ja! Leider kein H...

_ n _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Und ich traue mich kaum, das A zu versuchen


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

definitiv ein* i*


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

jedoch liegst Du damit goldrichtig 

A n _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

i ist leider keins dabei


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

dann ein *Z*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das B


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

Hehnii, das Z passt :thumbup:
Rolli, B is leider keins dabei 

A n z _ _


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

dann passt auch das *G*


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Bitte ein U


----------



## Schweizer (1 Sep. 2015)

und selbstverständlich passt beides! :WOW:

der "Anzug" war gesucht :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Sorry Hehnii, das war wirklich nicht beabsichtigt 

Hier ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



Rolli, Du wirst es nicht glauben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Oh Wunder  dann mal das S


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

alles gut Robe, Du hast doch den letzten Buchstaben genannt

jetzt nehme ich ein* F*


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Kein S und kein F


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2015)

dann ein *B*


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein B


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

R ist dabei 

_ r _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Sage mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Nein, kein S


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein A



*A*ber klar doch, sogar zwei :thumbup:

_ r a _ a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Nein, versuche mal das "harte" G


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Nee mal das D


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee mal das D



*D*as war wohl nichts


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

*M*ist dachte falsch


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *M*ist dachte falsch



Der *M*ist geht weiter


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das Q


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das Q



*Q*uatsch


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



*N*ein


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das U


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Tut mir Leid, das U ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Hau mal das F rein


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das F rein



Ne, mach' ich nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Spielverderber  ein ß


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Spielverderber  ein ß



Den Buchstaben hatten wir ja noch garnicht. 
Werde ihn für einer meiner nächsten Worte berücksichtigen  
Bei diesem Wort aber nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Habe ich dich wieder auf blöde Gedanken gebracht  dann mal das P


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein P


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Robe22 (2 Sep. 2015)

Ne, auch kein H. So viele Buchstaben bleiben ja nicht mehr übrig


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

*O*h doch sind noch ein paar


----------



## Robe22 (2 Sep. 2015)

Wird aber immer weniger 

Auch kein O


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

*L*angsam aber sicher


----------



## Robe22 (2 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *L*angsam aber sicher



*L*eider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Dann noch das K


----------



## Robe22 (2 Sep. 2015)

Das war ja mal ein Treffer :thumbup:

K r a _ a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Bleiben ja nur noch die hinteren  also das W


----------



## Robe22 (2 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bleiben ja nur noch die hinteren  also das W



Gut kombiniert 

K r a w a _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Sage mal zwei T


----------



## Robe22 (2 Sep. 2015)

Ist richtig 

K r a w a t t e war das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Stelle mal noch eins rein mache aber gleich Schluss 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (2 Sep. 2015)

Ich werde heute auch nur noch einen Buchstaben raten, und zwar das E 

Wünsche Dir eine Gute Nacht,

und gut, daß Du wieder da bist


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

OK sage dann auch n8t Robe 

und natürlich kein E


----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2015)

Wie immer ein *e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Immer noch kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2015)

dann aber ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Nein auch kein A


----------



## Schweizer (2 Sep. 2015)

nehm ich mal das *N* 
Hi Rolli


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Hallo Schweizer aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Schweizer (2 Sep. 2015)

dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch das *g*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Gut geraten 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n g


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Nein kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2015)

na dann ist sicher auch ein *U* dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

So ein U nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> So ein U nicht



dann vielleicht eines mit zwei Punkten  *Ü*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Genau 

_ _ ü _ _ _ _ _ n g


----------



## Schweizer (2 Sep. 2015)

ich nehm mal *i*rgendeinen Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Passt sogar 

_ _ ü _ _ _ _ i n g


----------



## Schweizer (2 Sep. 2015)

ich *P*←robiers mal mit dem Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Nein dieser passt nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2015)

wieder einmal einen *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Leider auch kein R


----------



## Schweizer (2 Sep. 2015)

ma*L* so rum


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Der war gut 

_ l ü _ _ _ l i n g


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

da sind jetzt viele *F* unterwegs


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Richtig schiwi 

F l ü _ _ _ l i n g


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

dann noch ein *C* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Klar 

F l ü c _ _ l i n g


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2015)

*h*ast du den schon Rolli?


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Ja jetzt 

F l ü c h _ l i n g


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

je*t*z*t* kann ich nur noch ra*t*en


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl "F l ü c h t l i n g" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

dann bin wieder einmal ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Wird ja auch mal Zeit 

Bitte das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

wie üblich - kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

War klar mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War klar mal das R



leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



*S*chlechter Versuch


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Dann eben das H


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben das H



nein, eben nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

*B*löde Kurzwörter


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*löde Kurzwörter



gar nicht blöd


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das A



nein, kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



genau in die Mitte getroffen :thumbup:

*_ _ n _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein K



jetzt geht's aber :thumbup:

*K _ n _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Nur geraten  ein U


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nur geraten  ein U



leider wieder daneben


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



jawohl :thumbup:

*K _ n i _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung mal das Ö


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nach reiflicher Überlegung mal das Ö



sehr gut 

*K ö n i _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

und noch das G


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und noch das G



das ist die Krönung :WOW:

*K ö n i g*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Also ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

dann wieder einmal ein *A*


----------



## Schweizer (3 Sep. 2015)

Hoi _Rolli_ & _schiwi_ 
ein *D* bitte!


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Huhu Schweizer weder das D noch das A


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Hallo Schweizer 

dann nehm ich einen *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein Igel


----------



## Schweizer (3 Sep. 2015)

dann probier ich mal das *G*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

ich versuche ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ g


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kein O



dann aber sicher ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Jo 

_ u _ g


----------



## Schweizer (3 Sep. 2015)

dann mal ein *J* wie jung bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Nein kein jung


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Kommst der Sache näher 

_ u r g


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

*B*in so frech


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Hey Robe und richtig  die "B u r g" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Guten Abend Rolli 

Hier mal ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

So lang da ist bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> So lang da ist bestimmt ein E dabei



Da haste Recht :thumbup:

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

:WOW: rot ankreuzen  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> :WOW: rot ankreuzen  dann mal das S




X 

Kein S


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Auch noch lustig machen 

mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

R ist dabei 

_ r e _ _ _ _ _ _


upps, 2:1


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein H


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Kriegst Du 

_ r e _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Hilft mir ach nicht weiter  ein K


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Nee, auch kein K


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nord


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Langsam wird's 

_ r e n _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Wie das Eichhörnchen  ein T


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wie das Eichhörnchen  ein T



Jaja, es bleibt weiter mühsam 

Kein T


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Ach da fällt mir etwas ein  bitte ein ß


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Ein sehr seltener Buchstabe, soll auch weiter selten bleiben 

Nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Kommt auf einen *V*ersuch an


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

*V*ollkommen gescheitert


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Wie immer von dir ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Stimmt, ist sogar ein saublödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Mal das D


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Ist auch ein *d*oofes Wort 

Auch kein D


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Die Tipps helfen nicht wirklich 

Ein G bitte


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

G r e n _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Rate mal das Z


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Gut geraten 

G r e n z _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Nein, kein U


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Nein, leider kein F


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das M



Ich geb' Dir einen Tipp: Dreh das M um


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Aha dann sage ich mal 2x L


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Hat wohl geholfen 

G r e n z _ a l l


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

So voll bin ich auch noch nicht  

Dann mal das W


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Woll 

G r e n z w a l l wurde gesucht :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Stell noch ein Wort rein bin aber gleich weg  n8t Robe 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2015)

Gut*e* Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2015)

aller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2015)

*B*escheiden fange ich mal an


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2015)

Das A geht 

A _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *U*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2015)

auch kein U


----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2015)

Und einem *s*?


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2015)

Aber sicher 

A s _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2015)

ich bitte um ein *Y*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich 

A s y _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2015)

die *L*ösung ist nicht leicht


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2015)

Geht doch  "A s y l" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2015)

dann wieder mal was längeres, weil's leichter ist 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2015)

Mal sehen  dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal sehen  dann mal das E



fängt schon gut an 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



3-fach Treffer 

*_ _ s s e _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Oho  dann mal das A


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal den* C*äsar bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oho  dann mal das A



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann mal den* C*äsar bitte



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nord


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nord



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ s s e n s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Auch ein T


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

...Guten Abend, die Herren !!

...das "t" bitte mal....


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich nehme ein i


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein T



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...Guten Abend, die Herren !!
> 
> ...das "t" bitte mal....



guten Abend, aber T ist keines dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich nehme ein i



nimmst du auch zwei? 

*_ i s s e n s _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

nAbend all  dann mal ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> nAbend all  dann mal ein R



kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Aber ein W


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber ein W



natürlich :thumbup:

*W i s s e n s _ _ i _ *


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

..das "g" passt nicht, oder


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das Q


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das Q




..nicht schlecht Meister !!.........dann passt auch das nette "z"


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Dann bleibt ja für mich nur noch das U


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "g" passt nicht, oder



hast recht, passt nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das Q



sehr gut :thumbup:

*W i s s e n s q _ i _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..nicht schlecht Meister !!.........dann passt auch das nette "z"



gut kombiniert 

*W i s s e n s q _ i z*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja für mich nur noch das U



Robe hat gewonnen :WOW:

*W i s s e n s q u i z *


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Robe hat gewonnen :WOW:
> 
> *W i s s e n s q u i z *



Die Mitspieler haben mir ja netterweise geholfen 

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ganz klar ein E :rock:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

...und das "a"...bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

E ist klar ,

das A nicht ganz 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

R _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

...und das "n"..Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

ich nehme ein eher ausgefallenes *K*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein N und auch kein ausgefallenes K dabei


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

i auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *H*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

..das "u"..bitte..


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Aber auch alles daneben, kein H, kein U und kein M


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

...jetzt wird ernst gemacht ....zweimal das "L"...Bitte:WOW::WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

*b*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Zweimal blödes Wort ist blöd ,

aber Marco macht wenigstens halb Ernst 

R _ _ _ e l


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ein Ü etwa


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

zwei *S*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Kein ü, aber ein S spendiere ich 

R _ _ s e l


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Dann ein Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

dann noch ein *T* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli hat eine Ahnung 

R ä _ s e l


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2015)

*................*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann noch ein *T* bitte



Und schiwi hat's :WOW:

R ä t s e l ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

War er wieder schneller


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

noch ein kurzes 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Das E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Schnell mal ein E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Schnell mal ein E bitte



gerne 

*_ e _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Auf Verdacht mal das T


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Bitte ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Auf Verdacht mal das T



falscher Verdacht


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein S



nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das D


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das D



Fehlversuch


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das W bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann mal das W bitte



leider kein *W*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



auch kein Stacheltier


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

sag ich doch *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> sag ich doch *b*lödes Wort



kein blödes Wort, aber ein Wort ohne B


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Ich versuche das H wie hilflos


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das P wie planlos


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche das H wie hilflos



leider kein *H*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das P wie planlos



auch kein *P*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

K wie kostenlos bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> K wie kostenlos bitte



kein K - was ist los mit euch


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



auch kein *N* - jetzt bleiben aber nicht mehr viele Buchstaben über


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ein M


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Das ist schwierig 

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M



nein, kein M


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig
> 
> Ein A vielleicht?



n e i n -


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



auch kein *O*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> ein U wie Ute



auch keine Ute - was ist denn heute los


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

dann mal das W


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Das F hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mal das W



auch kein *W*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das F hatten wir noch nicht



na endlich - jetzt ist es aber leicht

*F e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

T war schon also das L


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> T war schon also das L



:WOW: war aber eine schwere Geburt

*F e l l*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Sagst es 

Mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2015)

ich sage n8t und nehme noch schnell ein *A*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Sep. 2015)

Es kann ja nur einfacher werden 

Ein E bitte 

und Euch eine n8t, 

ich mach' mich vom Acker


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

cu schiwi das A ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

auch dir cu Robe das E ist auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

moin58 *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

moin58 schiwi aber kein R


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2015)

Hatt du mal ein *s*?


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Hab ich 

_ _ _ _ a _ s _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *H*


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2015)

Und mit einem *t* ?


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich kein H


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Das T geht 

_ _ t _ a _ s _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

dann *p*robiere ich ein *P*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Falsch probiert  schiwi bist so gut wie wir gestern :rock:


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Falsch probiert  schiwi bist so gut wie wir gestern :rock:



*N*a da habe ich aber noch einige Versuche gut


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Bist gut dabei  kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

aber ein *L* wird doch wohl dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Sicher sogar günstig 

L _ t _ a _ s _ _ l e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

Edmund Stoiber würde jetzt "*ä*ääähhhh" sagen


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Wie kommste jetzt darauf  stimmt aber 

L _ t _ a _ s ä _ l e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

das sieht ganz nach einem scharfen *ß* aus


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Dachte da kommt nie einer drauf 

L _ t _ a ß s ä _ l e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

dann ein stacheliges *I*gel-*I*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Logo

L i t _ a ß s ä _ l e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2015)

Österreich führt beim *F*ußballspiel in Schweden zur Pause 2:0 :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Schön für euch wird ja auch mal Zeit das sie wieder dabei sind 

L i t f a ß s ä _ l e


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2015)

*U*nd jetzt?


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2015)

Richtig "L i t f a ß s ä u l e" :thumbup: und jetzt ist schiwi dran


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2015)

na gut 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2015)

Oh nee wieder so ein kurz *W*ort


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh nee wieder so ein kurz *W*ort



ja, aber ohne *W*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2015)

*E*nd*e*................


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *E*nd*e*................



nein, kein *E*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2015)

*M*ord .............


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *M*ord .............



nein, kein Mord


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...den *O*tt*o*...bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *O*tt*o*...bitte mal



leider kein Otto


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

und *H*allo


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und *H*allo



allo Rolli - das heißt kein H


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein B wie blöd


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein B wie blöd



gar nicht blöd, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Bitte mal das D


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

..und das *A*:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das D



leider kein *D*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..und das *A*:thumbup:



*A*uch nicht


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein F wie Flasche


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

das "u" Bitte:angry:


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> das "u" Bitte:angry:



na endlich :thumbup:

*_ u _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F wie Flasche



leider kein F


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das G


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...das "r" schreit gewaltig :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das G



kein G vorhanden


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" schreit gewaltig :WOW:



schreit wirklich, aber in einem anderen Wort


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



sticht diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...ein "B"...wie Bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein "B"...wie Bitte



war schon bei Rolli nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

*H*allo zusammen


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*_ u l _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...das "z".....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein P bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P bitte



jetzt ist wohl der Groschen gefallen 

*P u l _*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "z".....:thumbup::thumbup:



nein, ist nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...ich habe hier noch ein "s" gefunden


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Das S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ich habe hier noch ein "s" gefunden



war aber offenbar gut versteckt, hat mich ohnehin gewundert, dass so lange kein S kam (dafür jetzt gleich doppelt)

:thumbup: *P u l s* :thumbup:

Marco war schneller und ist an der Reihe


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli, machst Du weiter ??:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> war aber offenbar gut versteckt, hat mich ohnehin gewundert, dass so lange kein s kam (dafür jetzt gleich doppelt)
> 
> :thumbup: *p u l s* :thumbup:
> 
> Marco war schneller und ist an der reihe



*ok !!!* !!!!!!!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ja Marco mach mal  bitte ein E


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...aber selbstverständlich...SOFORT !!!

*--e--e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Ich versuche mal ein R


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...neee !!!........kein "s"

*--e--e*

...das "r" geht auch nicht !!


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

ich versuche es mit einem *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...sehr guter Gedanke !!!! :thumbup:

*--ei-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Ich nehme das P


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das D


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit einem *L*



*Nö !!!!*..........................


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das D



Nö !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich nehme das P



*Ahhaaaa !!!!*


*P-ei-e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Bitte das T


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

:angry:...kein "t"


----------



## Schweizer (10 Sep. 2015)

Hi zusammen!
Ein *F* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Ahhaaaa !!!!*
> 
> 
> *P-ei-e*



Ich hatte das P eigentlich an vorletzter Stelle vermutet 

Dann mal das F bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Hallo "Schweizer" :WOW:
...auf Dich haben wir gewartet ..."f" natürlich korrekt !!!

*"Pfeife"*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Schweizer kommt und macht es


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das P eigentlich an vorletzter Stelle vermutet
> 
> Dann mal das F bitte



..Wahrscheinlich "Kneipe" wa !!!!:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (10 Sep. 2015)

Dann gleich mal ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..Wahrscheinlich "Kneipe" wa !!!!:thx::thumbup:



War ein Versuch wert 

Ich beginne mit einem E


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

*A*:thx:................


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

b*I*tte :thx:


----------



## Schweizer (10 Sep. 2015)

OK, der Reihe nach 

- Robe, leider kein *E* 
- Marco, *A* ist dabei 
- Rolli, auch das *S* passt 
- schiwi, leider auch kein *I* 

ergibt Folgendes:

_ A _ S _


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *F*


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Dann bitte ein U


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

robe22 schrieb:


> dann bitte ein u



oder auch das "o" ??


----------



## Schweizer (10 Sep. 2015)

wieder der Reihe nach:

Rolli, das *T* nehm ich 

_ A _ S T

schiwi, das *F* ist auch korrekt! 

F A _ S T

und Robe, das *U*, naja... machts perfekt :WOW:

F A U S T - die Faust war gesucht!

Marco, das *O* ist demnach leider obsolet.


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Hier nochmal ein Neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das übliche E bitte



Unüblicherweise dabei 

_ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

bitte ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein S und auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

das Doppel T...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

*B*itte ein *B*


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Mach ich's jetzt mal wie vorher der Schweizer der Reihe nach 

- Rolli: H ist dabei 

- Marco: Kein Doppel-T, noch nicht mal eins 

- schiwi: Der Bitte nach B kann ich nicht nachkommen 

H e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2015)

dann nehm ich ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ich ein D


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

@ schiwi: L ist dabei :thumbup:

@ Rolli: Leider kein D 

H e l _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...das "M" ....


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "M" ....



Das M wie Marco ist korrekt :WOW:

H e l m


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Jetzt was für Heimwerker::WOW::WOW:

*------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein B bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...ick rede von Heimwerker ,da gibts kein "B"


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

noch nie was von B*o*hrer gehört


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Ich nehme ein S wie sägen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> noch nie was von B*o*hrer gehört



*Nööö !!!*

*------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein S wie sägen



...da kommt aber einer !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*---s--*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



:thumbup::thumbup:

*---se-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

*"L"*...da muss ich nachfragen..................
......................genemigt:thumbup:

*...sel*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-insel*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Dann noch das P


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Pinsel*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

So eins mach ich noch 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...das "a"..bitte


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Ein E nehm' ich noch


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Das E auch 

_ a _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

..das "r"...


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ a r _ e


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...das nette "t"....


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Nein kein T


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

...das ganz süsse "b"...


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Jetzt lasst ihr aber nach


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2015)

Das freche F bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Geht doch 

F a r _ e


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2015)

das nackte "c" .auweia !!!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Auch keine Farce


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Ein N?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2015)

..das kleine "b" haste nicht übersehen


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl die "F a r n e" :thumbup:

Hab extra keine Farbe genommen


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jawohl die "F a r n e" :thumbup:
> 
> Hab extra keine Farbe genommen



Das ist ja so fies 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2015)

...das "F" wie Farne bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein F, 

aber 2xE 

E _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



*I*st dabei :thumbup:

E i _ e _


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Auch ein R


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2015)

..knall doch mal ein "n" rein :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein R



E i _ e r :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..knall doch mal ein "n" rein :WOW:



Wirklich nur knapp daneben


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Nehme dann noch das M


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann noch das M



Ja, das ist es 

E i m e r


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Ja das war es für heute  n8t Jungs


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2015)

Waren ja heute wieder fleissig bei Hangman heute 

n8t


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2015)

Mal *e*in bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

moin099 *L*eute


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

moin58 und kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> moin58 und kein L



nicht *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Tut mir ja leid aber auch kein S


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2015)

Aber doch *d*ieser?


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Nein auch kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

aber ein *R*olli wird ja wohl dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Nein kein R aber das S ist doch da war noch nicht wach 

_ e s _ _


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2015)

Nehme dann mal des *b* bittschön


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

könnte was mit S*p*aghetti zu tun haben


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> könnte was mit S*p*aghetti zu tun haben



Später ja  also kein P gebe zu ist ein saublödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Nein auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

na dann mal weiter mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Nein auch kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

dann versuche ich zwei feuerspeiende *V*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Nö weder V noch W


----------



## Schweizer (11 Sep. 2015)

hi Leute 
Ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Hey Schweizer kurz überlegt und mit nein befunden


----------



## Schweizer (11 Sep. 2015)

war das *U* schon?


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Nö ist aber auch nicht dabei


----------



## Schweizer (11 Sep. 2015)

Ok, letzter Versuch für heute: das *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Leider haste das falsche A genommen


----------



## Schweizer (11 Sep. 2015)

gibts ein falsches A? 
H*Ä* ?


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Geht doch  endlich 

_ e s ä _


----------



## Schweizer (11 Sep. 2015)

wie gesagt, war mein letzter Tipp für heute.
Gud Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Ja Ja weist nur nicht weiter 

n8t Schweizer


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2015)

schon wieder was wie die Litfa*ß*säule


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2015)

Aha da hat sich einer schlau gemacht 

_ e s ä ß


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha da hat sich einer schlau gemacht
> 
> _ e s ä ß



ja, ja mit etwas *G*rips


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl ist das "G e s ä ß" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2015)

dann wieder einmal was leichteres 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2015)

Mal schauen ob es leichter ist  erstmal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob es leichter ist  erstmal das E



so leicht auch wieder nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2015)

Klar  dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar  dann mal das R



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



Volltreffer :thumbup:

*S _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das i wie Igel



jetzt läuft's :thumbup:

*S i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2015)

Hatte es wo anders vermutet  dann mal das O


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hatte es wo anders vermutet  dann mal das O



natürlich 

*S i _ o*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Ich glaube ein L


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein L



na war doch wirklich *l*eicht 

*S i l o* ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Dann auch mal ein leichtes neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch mal ein leichtes neues
> 
> _ _ _ _



dann vielleicht mit *E*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein E



*A*ha, doch nicht so leicht


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

G*u*ten Abend


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Das A geht 

_ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Hallo und nein


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2015)

dann mal ein *L* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Dann vielleicht *G*uten Abend?


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Diesmal kein L


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Dafür das G 

_ a g _


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Ein D vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ a g d


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Es könnte vorne ein M stehen


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl Robe ist die "M a g d" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jawohl Robe ist die "M a g d" :thumbup:



Supi, hätte ja auch die Jagd sein können 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## gujubb (13 Sep. 2015)

voll super Ideen props


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2015)

ich mache mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das übliche E



Wirst überrascht sein 

_ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich mache mit *A* den *A*nfang



A ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2015)

wie wär's mit einem *S*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Kein i und auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

_ _ e n _ e


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht ein D


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Kein D dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Dann das T


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein T im Wort


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



Neiiin, Du hast doch so gut angefangen


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

und stark abgebaut  ein R bitte


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und stark abgebaut  ein R bitte



Den Schubser hat es gebraucht 

_ r e n _ e


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Sage mal ganz bestimmt ein Z


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sage mal ganz bestimmt ein Z



Jawohl :thumbup:

_ r e n z e


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Vermute dann mal die *G*renze


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

Du vermutest richtig 

Die "Grenze" war das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Bin heute mal früher weg n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (13 Sep. 2015)

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2015)

Also mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2015)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2015)

und ein *S* bitte


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2015)

Und noch ein *d* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2015)

dann *r*oll mal ein *R* *r*ein


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ r e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2015)

da ist sicher auch ein *I*gel dabei


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein Igel



*N*a, auch gut


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ r e n _ _ _ _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2015)

sieht nach Doppel-*Z* aus


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

Ich glaube da ahnt einer was 

_ r e n z z _ _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ahnt einer was
> 
> _ r e n z z _ _ n



*G*ar nicht


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

Sieht man 

G r e n z z _ _ n


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2015)

In *U*ngarn


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2015)

na dann halt noch ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

Das U stimmt natürlich 

G r e n z z _ u n


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

und der schiwi hat es wieder  der "G r e n z z a u n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2015)

na dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E



guter Anfang 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2015)

Da*s* will ich meinen


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Dann roll mal das R rein


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da*s* will ich meinen



ohne :thx: gibt's auch kein *S*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann roll mal das R rein



hab leider nichts zum *R*ollen


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Mal ein i wie Igel


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ohne :thx: gibt's auch kein *S*




Oh, entschuldige, bekommst gleich :thx::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal ein i wie Igel



nein nichts stacheliges


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Oh, entschuldige, bekommst gleich :thx::thx:



hab leider trotzdem kein *S* für dich


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein A



nein, leider auch kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

*Nabend die Herren !!!*

Wir probieren mal das nette "B" ...


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ n _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Nabend die Herren !!!*
> 
> Wir probieren mal das nette "B" ...



sorry, kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das K



bist am richtigen Weg 

*K n _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ich glaube ein Ä


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

*o*hoooo


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein Ä



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Trotzdem ein U


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *o*hoooo



auch kein *O*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein U



*U*je, kein *U*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



sehr gut 

*K n _ _ e l*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ein Ö etwa


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

*d*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ö etwa



ja 

*K n ö _ e l*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Dann noch das D


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *d*



Marco hat gelöst 

*K n ö d e l*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das D



diesmal war Marco schneller


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

...ein schönes Wort aus dem Bereich Sport:thumbup::thumbup:

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

ich hätte gerne 3 *E *


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

Gerne !!!

*E---e-e-*...........wohl Gladbach Fan....


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Ich begnüge mich mit einem F


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

dann mal ein *L* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*E-f-e-e-*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Elf-e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

da *r*ollt der Ball


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Ein T vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:...*die Herren !!!*

*Elfmeter*

und "Robe22" möchte weiter machen:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Noch ein Begriff aus dem Bereich Fußball 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

dann nehm ich diesmal 3 *S*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

..zweimal das "f" ...Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann nehm ich diesmal 3 *S*



3x klappt nicht immer 

Kein S!


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das T



Nö, auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> 3x klappt nicht immer
> 
> Kein S!



Anstoss wäre so schön gewesen, dann nehme ich halt ein *A*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..zweimal das "f" ...Bitte:WOW:



Nein, nichtmal einmal


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ein A vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Anstoss wäre so schön gewesen, dann nehme ich halt ein *A*



Mit A kann ich dienen :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A vielleicht



Ja, aber nur 1x


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Dann doppelt L


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *U*?


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann doppelt L



_ _ _ _ a l l :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit einem *U*?



Kein U


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Vorne das E


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

ein *B* liegt wohl auf der Hand


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vorne das E



Traust dich ja mal 

E _ _ _ a l l


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *B* liegt wohl auf der Hand



Ja, liegt wohl 

E _ _ b a l l


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Bei dir weiss man nie  dann das C


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

dann ein *C* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

C ist auch dabei 


E c _ b a l l


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

*Eckball*...für Bayern


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ich glaube ein K


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Das war ja jetzt ein Fotofinish 

E c k b a l l ist richtig


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli macht bitte weiter:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Na schön  gleiches Thema 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Ich riskiere ein E


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

*A*....:thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Aber nur ein E 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Das A geht auch 

_ _ a _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

das *"r" passt*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

2 *N* mit Querbalken wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Ich hätte gerne ein N


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Nur ein normales N 

_ _ a n _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2015)

aber es *g*ibt eine linke und eine rechte - oder?


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Aha, sowas wie Banane 

Dann bitte mal ein L


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

..das "s" ...bitte mal !!!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich kein G


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Das L ja 

_ l a n _ e


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Ein K dann bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Sicher 

_ l a n k e


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Ich nehme dann noch das F


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich ist die "F l a n k e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar das E



Diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Dann das R


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein R 

Ein Tipp: Ein Buchstabe kommt 3x vor.


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Gut 3x S


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Nein 

Der Buchstabe ist aus dem ersten Viertel des Alphabets.


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Nein, nicht das A,

trotzdem dabei 

A _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Treffer :WOW:

A _ _ f_ f f


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ich glaube ein P


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Du glaubst richtig 

A _ p f _ f f


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

A _ p f i f f


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Nehme erstmal das N


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme erstmal das N



Das war Absicht 

Nein!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2015)

Jo  würde sagen machen wir dann mal für heute denn A*b*piff


----------



## Robe22 (17 Sep. 2015)

Das sehe ich genauso 

Abpfiff ist richtig :thumbup:

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

Sage dann auch n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2015)

Gut*E*n Morg*E*n


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

moin58 und ja 

_ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2015)

Hallo *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

Hey und das R geht auch 

_ _ r _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2015)

*I*st da *I*rgendwo ein *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

Keinen gesehen


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Keinen gesehen



*N*a da*nn* halt *n*icht


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

Aber das N 

_ _ r n e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2015)

dann hätte ich gerne hinten ein *Z*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

Nicht schlecht 

_ _ r n e _ z


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2015)

Bitte 2 *T*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

Gerne 

T _ r n e t z


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

*O*h, was könnte da noch fehlen?


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl das "T o r n e t z" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

dann einmal was nicht ganz so leichtes 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

vier *B*uchstaben ist immer leicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> vier *B*uchstaben ist immer leicht



ungewöhnlicher Beginn  aber kein Treffer


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ungewöhnlicher Beginn  aber kein Treffer



Bei dir weiss man *n*ie


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

leider kein *N*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Na gut dann das E


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na gut dann das E



natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

*W*ar klar


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *W*ar klar



wieso - aber leider auch kein *W*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Versuche dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das R



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Dann hau mal den *s*chiwi rein


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau mal den *s*chiwi rein



weit und breit kein Schiwi zu sehen


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> weit und breit kein Schiwi zu sehen



*H*ast dich aber rar gemacht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *H*ast dich aber rar gemacht



ja, genau so rar wie das *H*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Nene aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nene aber bestimmt ein A



traurig aber wahr - kein *A*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Aber der *I*gel macht es wieder


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber der *I*gel macht es wieder



nein, der hält schon Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

blödes Wort oder scheiss Wort geht nicht mehr also *M*ist Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> blödes Wort oder scheiss Wort geht nicht mehr also *M*ist Wort



kein Mist, aber auch kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Das ist aber *d*oof


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist aber *d*oof



das ist gar nicht doof, du nimmst nur die falschen Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

*T*oller Kommentar


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *T*oller Kommentar



kein *T* - aber viele Buchstaben bleiben ja nicht mehr über


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Noch so ein *K*ommentar


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch so ein *K*ommentar



na siehst du - es geht ja doch 

*K _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

*J*awohl :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *J*awohl :WOW:



nur nicht übermütig werden - kein *J*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

war mal so ein *V*ersuch


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> war mal so ein *V*ersuch



schlechter Versuch


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

*f*... you


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *f*... you



der Spruch ist nicht gut, der Buchstabe aber schon 

*K _ _ f*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

K*o*misches Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> K*o*misches Wort



gar nicht komisch - ohne dieses Wort würdest du komisch ausschauen 

*K o _ f*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Da musste man ja den Ko*p*f anstrengen


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da musste man ja den Ko*p*f anstrengen



hat dir aber hoffentlich nicht geschadet 

*K o p f * ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Kopf anstrengen schadet keinen deshalb mal was ganz leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

wenn das ganz leicht ist, wäre die Lösung Beere - also 3 *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Noch nicht mal eins


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal eins



d*A*nn ist es ja doch nicht leicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> d*A*nn ist es ja doch nicht leicht



etwas überlegen sollte man doch 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

hängt sich da vielleicht auch ein *U* an?


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Da hat einer überlegt 

_ a u _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Geht immer 

H a u _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli for *P*resident :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Rolli for *P*resident :thumbup:



Nicht so viel der Ehre 

H a u p _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

findet sich niemand für ein *T*?


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> findet sich niemand für ein *T*?



Doch der schiwi  das "H a u p t" ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

dann bin wohl wieder ich dran 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

Sieht so aus  also mal das seltene E


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sieht so aus  also mal das seltene E



solche Raritäten kommen nicht vor


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

Wundert mich nicht  als das R


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht  als das R



*R* schon :thumbup:

*_ _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



war offenbar zu leicht, schon fast gelöst 

*_ _ r o*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

wenn das ü dabei ist war es leicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> wenn das ü dabei ist war es leicht



ist dabei und wie du siehst, einmal kein blödes Wort 

*_ ü r o*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

War die Ausnahme  dann noch das B


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War die Ausnahme  dann noch das B



sehr gut :thumbup:

*B ü r o*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2015)

diesmal versuche ich es einmal mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2015)

Sogar 2x 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sogar 2x
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _




:thx: *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e r _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2015)

dann hol mal den *I*gel aus dem Laubhaufen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2015)

Weist doch der Igel macht schon Winterschlaf


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weist doch der Igel macht schon Winterschlaf



da*s* i*s*t *s*chlimm


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2015)

Sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ e r _ e s _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sicher
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ e r _ e s _



sicher ist wahrscheinlich nur, dass ein *T* dabei ist


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2015)

Jetzt ist doch leicht 

_ _ t _ _ e r _ e s t


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2015)

eine Maß *B*ier bitte :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2015)

Gerne 

_ _ t _ b e r _ e s t


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2015)

hat es was mit *O*stern zu tun?


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> hat es was mit *O*stern zu tun?



Eher nicht aber mit O 

O _ t o b e r _ e s t


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2015)

habe *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2015)

Merk ich 

O k t o b e r _ e s t


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

..meine Herren, da fehlt das "f".........ick bin Fachmann...lol !!!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2015)

Als Berliner musste das ja wissen 

O k t o b e r f e s t :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

*Danke, der nette Mensch aus Essen !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

..für Dich mal was richtig einfaches :WOW:

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup:..jep !!!

*--r--*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

...*na Hallo !!!*:thumbup:

*--ree*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

..nee !!!

*--ree*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2015)

Dann ein Ü


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

...ganz flüssig !!!!...wenn nicht gerade ein sehr kalter Winter ist !!

*--ree*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2015)

Kenne Ahnung mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

..bei euch die Ruhr...bei uns die.........*--ree*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2015)

Ach so  dachte was zum Trinken  dann ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *P*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ach so  dachte was zum Trinken  dann ein S



*lol !!!!!!!!*.......Irre Meister !!!:WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2015)

*...das "s" und das "p" natürlich richtig !!!!*:thx:

...und "schiwi51"...(grüsse Dich) ist dran !!!!!:thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

dann wieder einmal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Bei der länge bestimmt ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bei der länge bestimmt ein E



natürlich :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann mal das R



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Dann hau mal das S rein


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau mal das S rein



na gut 

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Auch das H


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch das H



nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das i wie Igel



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T vielleicht



nein!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

nee nee *n*ee


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> nee nee *n*ee



ja ja ja 

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Was ist mit einem A


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Guten *A*bend


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem A



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ s _ a _ e n*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Guten *A*bend



Guten *A*bend - ist dabei, aber nur einmal


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

*u*nd Hallo Nachzügler


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *u*nd Hallo Nachzügler



kein *U* weit und breit


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Bitte das O


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte das O



ist dabei :thumbup:

*_ o _ _ s _ a _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Ich nehme mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal das P



ich sehe niergends ein *P*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Dieses Auto *k*aufe ich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dieses Auto *k*aufe ich nicht



ist auch gut so 

*_ o _ k s _ a _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein C etwa


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein C etwa



nein, kein *C*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Aha bitte das W


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha bitte das W



jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen, aber Robe hat geholfen 

*_ o _ k s w a _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Dafür darf er lösen  mal das G


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dafür darf er lösen  mal das G



*G*ut :thumbup:

*_ o _ k s w a g e n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Nehm' ich mal das L


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein V wie Vogel



sehr gut :thumbup:

*V o _ k s w a g e n *


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Nehm' ich mal das L



natürlich richtig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*V o l k s w a g e n *


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich das E


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich das E



Unüblicherweise dabei 

_ _ e _ e _


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

*K*omisch


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

ein *R*olli-*R* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisch



Das ist nicht komisch


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *R*olli-*R* bitte



Rolli-R ist hier nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

ist vielleicht ein *I*gel im Laubhaufen?


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein L wie Laube


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

_ i e _ e _ :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

_ i e _ e l :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

War wohl zu einfach 

D i e _ e l


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Geht so  mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

D i e s e l stimmt


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Fange auch mal mit einem E an


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Bitte ein B


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

ich versuche ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein B


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

und auch kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *S*chiwi


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Ich versuche mal das C


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Das S geht 

_ _ _ s _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

aber kein C


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> aber kein C



das ist aber *t*raurig


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Jetzt gehts los 

_ _ _ s t a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

bitte zwei *L*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Noch nicht mal ein L


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal ein K bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

einen *R*olli wird's aber doch geben


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein K


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Das R ja 

_ _ r s t a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein *t*olles Wort 

t war ja schon, ein M vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Fast ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fast ein M



also ein *V*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Und ein N hinterher


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Geht doch das N 

_ _ r s t a n _


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

und das V natürlich auch 

V _ r s t a n _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

und ein *O* hinten nach


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Klar das O 

V o r s t a n _


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

War doch gar nicht so schwer 

"V o r s t a n d" ist richtig :thumbup:

Robe du darfst


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Na gut, dann mal wieder ein etwas längeres Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

na da wird doch sicher ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Auch bestimmt ein S


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Mal schauen 

E ja, S nein

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

da passt auch ein *R* rein


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

R ist dabei :thumbup:

aber Rolli schwächelt , kein N

R _ _ _ _ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Kann ja dem schiwi nicht alle Buchstaben nehmen  dann mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

dann von *A*nfang an


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Ein U und ein A :thumbup:

R u _ _ a r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Bestimmt ein B


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein B



Nein, ist nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

und dann mal ein K


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

T und K sind dabei 

R u _ _ a r t _ k e _ _ _ _ t e r


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2015)

Bestimmt ein C


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

das ist ja wirklich ein *l*anges Wort


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein C



Du schwächelst immer mal wieder 

Kein C


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> das ist ja wirklich ein *l*anges Wort



Da muß ich Dir zustimmen 

R u _ _ a r t _ k e l _ _ l t e r


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2015)

dann hol mal die zwei *I*gel raus


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

gut fang ich mal richtig an  ein P wie Partikel


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Zwei Igel und ein Partikel, ihr seid auf der richtigen Spur 

R u _ p a r t i k e l _ i l t e r


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein ß bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

ein *F* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

ß ist dabei und F auch :thumbup:

R u ß p a r t i k e l f i l t e r

schiwi darf weitermachen 

Und ich verabschiede mich :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

n8t Robe


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

ich mach auch Schluss, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag n8t an alle


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Jo dann auch dir n8t schiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

ausgeschlafen ein nicht ganz leichtes neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

moin099 bitte ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> moin099 bitte ein E



Guten Morgen - hab doch gesagt, nicht ganz so leicht  also kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Bin noch nicht ganz *w*ach


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht ganz *w*ach



so sch*w*er auch wieder nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Gut  dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut  dann mal das S



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Versuche dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das R



Volltreffer :thumbup:

*_ r _ _ _ _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

und jetzt  mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt  mal das A



nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal ein H



*H*uhu, mir kommen die Tränen - auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

*M*ir auch


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *M*ir auch



*M*ach dir nichts draus, dass auch kein *M* vorkommt


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht ein N


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein N



*Nnnn*ein


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



na geht doch :thumbup:

*_ r o _ _ o _ r *


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein P vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P vielleicht



eher nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



die *U*te ist schon fortgegangen


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das T



das war ein Riesenschri*tt* zur Lösung 

*T r o t t o _ r *


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



du bist am Ziel :WOW:

*T r o t t o i r *


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Das war kein blödes Wort das war ein dämliches Wort 

Also mal wieder was normales 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das war kein blödes Wort das war ein dämliches Wort
> 
> Also mal wieder was normales
> 
> _ _ _ _ _



d*a*s s*a*gt ger*a*de der richtige, der die am Trottoir stehende Litf*a*ßsäule im Progr*a*mm hatte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> d*a*s s*a*gt ger*a*de der richtige, der die am Trottoir stehende Litf*a*ßsäule im Progr*a*mm hatte



Kein Kommentar 

Das A war gut 

A _ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

wa*s* *s*teht denn ganz hinten?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wa*s* *s*teht denn ganz hinten?



Da steht ein s 

A _ _ a s


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

und was s*t*eht an zwei*t*er S*t*elle?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Jedenfalls kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kein T



ich bin enttäuscht, dass du keinen Atlas hast 

dann ersetze ich das T durch ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Wer braucht heute noch einen Atlas 

Das B stimmt 

A b _ a s


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wer braucht heute noch einen Atlas
> 
> Das B stimmt
> 
> A b _ a s



ist ja *g*ut


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Richtig ist das "A b g a s" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

dann stell ich vor dem Mittagessen noch ein leichtes Wort rein 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Gut muss auch gleich erstmal kurz weg  also das E


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut muss auch gleich erstmal kurz weg  also das E



für's *E*ssen gut, für's Wort nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das R



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Dann nehme mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme mal das S



nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Aber das H


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber das H



schon wieder kein Treffer


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann mal das A



na endlich :WOW:

*_ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein L wie Land


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Land



nein, kein Land in Sicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Dann eben die *W*and


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben die *W*and



jetzt fährst du aber voll gegen die Wand  natürlich kein W


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Warum nicht kann ja auch ein V sein


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Warum nicht kann ja auch ein V sein



schlechter *V*ersuch


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein B wie Bann


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein B wie Bann



leider wieder daneben


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

:thx: erster Buchstabe


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> :thx: erster Buchstabe



wenn du meinst, dass vorne ein *D* sein soll, dann liegst du falsch


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Mann nee dann mal das G


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mann nee dann mal das G



auch kein *G*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

und das nennst du schnelles Wort bis zum Mittagessen 

Versuche mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das nennst du schnelles Wort bis zum Mittagessen
> 
> Versuche mal das K



ich konnte nicht damit rechnen, dass du für so ein leichtes Wort so lange brauchst 

aber *K* ist ja ohnehin nicht schlecht 

*_ a _ k*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das C



jetzt hab ich schon geglaubt du hast es, aber offenbar nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



weder ein *P*aul noch eine *P*auline


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das L


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das L



natürlich kein *L *


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit dem M


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> was ist mit dem M



*M* ist, *M* ist, *M* ist *M*ist


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordsee



na eeeendlich :WOW:

*_ a n k*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

War das T schon


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> War das T schon



nein, sonst wären wir schon lange fertig 

*T a n k*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Wer soll den auf sowas gleich kommen 

So mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

a*l*so Tank ist ja wirk*l*ich ein *l*eichtes Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Also so leicht auch nicht  kein L


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Bin mir sicher, ein E ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Hallo Robe extra für dich 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hallo Robe extra für dich
> 
> _ _ _ _ e



Ich bed*a*nke mich


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich kein A


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Ein R vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Bitte ein N


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Kann ich auch nicht mit dienen


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Immer noch nicht  war doch gerade erst


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Versuchen wir ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Bitte ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Das m geht 

_ _ m _ e


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Das T leider nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *ä*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

das ä geht heute nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> das ä geht heute nicht



schade, Gämse wäre so schön gewesen - dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Das S aber auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

ich habe eine Idee mit zwei *P*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Das P vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Das ist sehr gut 

P _ m p e


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Dann fehlt wahrscheinlich noch das U


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Du sagst es  die "P u m p e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Na dann mal noch ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Wie immer als erstes das E da rein


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

ich nehme das *A*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

E ist tatsächlich dabei, A aber leider nicht 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

dann bitte ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein S und auch kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Nehme mal das L


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Nein, kein *l*eichtes Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

*I*st mir klar


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Oje, auch kein i


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

und ich mach mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

N nicht, aber M 

_ _ m _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2015)

ein *T* vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

und wo ist das E


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *T* vielleicht



T ist auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und wo ist das E



Hinten 

_ _ m _ e


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Ja nicht alles vergessen 

Nehme mal da U


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2015)

Kein U


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein Z


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2015)

Naja, weit daneben


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



Stimmt 

B _ m b e


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Bleibt ja wohl nur noch das O


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bleibt ja wohl nur noch das O



So ist es, die Bombe ist geplatzt


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Für mich reicht es heute :zzzzzz:

Sage mal n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (27 Sep. 2015)

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2015)

versuchen wir halt wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Geht nicht immer


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2015)

dann hätt ich doch mit *A* anfangen sollen


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Nee ist das selbe


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2015)

dann halt das *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Das geht 

_ o _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das geht
> 
> _ o _ _ _ _ _ _ _



das baut einen ja *r*ichtig auf


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Geht auch 

_ o _ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2015)

dann mal ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2015)

Leider kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein T



*L*eicht ist das Wort nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *L*eicht ist das Wort nicht



Doch 

_ o l _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> _ o l _ _ _ _ r _



*W*irklich?


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Aha 

W o l _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2015)

*U*nd jetzt?


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *U*nd jetzt?



Nur so weiter 

W o l _ _ _ u r _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nur so weiter
> 
> W o l _ _ _ u r _



na *g*ut


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...und das "t" ..Bitte !!!!
..nabend die Herren :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Das geht 

W o l _ _ _ u r g


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Aber kein T


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...und das nette "f" will auch rein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Aber sicher 

W o l f _ _ u r g


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...das "b" ...wie Bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Klar doch 

W o l f _ b u r g


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

..und das "s".. und dann haben wir den Möchtegernmeister


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl ist "W o l f s b u r g" Meister Marco  :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

..ein Kurzer geht noch, Oder ??!!

......hat jeder zu Hause :thumbup:...geht manchmal auch kaputt 

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

*E*iner geht immer


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-e---e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Dann noch das R


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

..na klar !!!:thumbup:

*-e---er*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...nee !!!

*-e---er*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

..OK !!!:WOW:

*-e-s-er*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Was ist mit einem T


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

passt !!!:thumbup:

*-e-ster*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

*NRW haut zu !!!*

*-enster*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Dann mal noch das F


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...nicht schlecht Meister !!!

*Fenster *:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Hat auch jeder daheim 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...wenn ich auf die Uhr sehe, fällt mir das große "B" ein


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Nö das nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

..das ist hart !!....das "e" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

auch kein E kleiner Tipp kopf99


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

*Aua !!!*....das "W"..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Aha verstanden 

W _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

das"a"...bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Klar 

W a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

...das "n".. bitte mal :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich 

W a n _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

..das "d" könnte passen !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Passt ist die "W a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

bei 9 Buchstaben wird ja wohl ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

jep !!!!:thumbup:

*-----e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

dann bitte ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----re--e*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Boh wieder ein schweres Wort  2xT bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

...nabend Meister, wohl wieder voll in Form heute :thumbup::thumbup:

*----rette*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

da könnte vorne ein *Z* stehen


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Hey Berliner dann mal vorne das Z


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

So schwer dürfte es nicht sein oder 
Ein "i" ?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

...logo !!!!

*Z---rette*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

und Hallo schiwi mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Zi-arette*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und Hallo schiwi mal das A



Hallo Rolli, musst mir aber nicht alles nachmachen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

bitte einen *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

...hatte "toto" schon:thumbup:

*Zi-arette*


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Ein "G" bitte :thx:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)

...das war es !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*Zigarette*

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

War das wieder schwer


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

Toto hat gelöst und ist dran


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

OK, nun muss ich jetzt mal wohl ran 


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Kein "A" 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Ein E natürlich


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

ich versuche ein *R*


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Gute Wahl, ihr Lieben:

_ E _ _ E R


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Hah vermute mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

dann nehm ich dazu passend ein *C*


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

So isset et :thumbup:

_ E _ K E R


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Und ein "C" passt ebenfalls :thumbup:

_ E C K E R


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Dann hau mal das L rein


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Ein "L" ist weit verfehlt 

_ E C K E R


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Dann eben das W


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Mein Gott, ist so einfach ... hehe 

_ E C K E R


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Jawoll, Rolli :thumbup:

Du bist dran


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Ein "W" bitte.


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Dann ein "R" bitte 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Leider auch kein R


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Mmmhhh ...

Ein "E" bitte.

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Kein E  Toto mache später weiter hier fliegt mir ständig die Verbindung raus


----------



## Charly68 (29 Sep. 2015)

Kein Thema, lieber Rolli 
Ich bin auch gleich "off" - wir lesen uns dann morgen wieder 

Sehe bitte zu, dass Du Deine Verbindung wieder stabil bekommst :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2015)

ich lege für morgen ein *O* vor


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2015)

Leider auch kein O


----------



## Charly68 (30 Sep. 2015)

Ein "S", ein "A", ein "N" und ein "D" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

Immer nur ein Buchstabe  aber kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2015)

nächster Vers*U*ch


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2015)

*N*och ein Versuch


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ n


----------



## Charly68 (30 Sep. 2015)

"F" wie fi**en


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2015)

ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

Auch kein Igel


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

und das Wort mit f machen wir nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2015)

*K*ein leichtes Wort


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

Doch kleiner Tipp was kommt nie pünktlich


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch kleiner Tipp was kommt nie pünktlich



das ist kein kleiner Tipp, das ist ja praktisch die Lösung - da fährt ja die Eisen*B*ahn drüber


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

Wusste gar nicht das die DB so bekannt ist 

B _ _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das die DB so bekannt ist
> 
> B _ _ n



bei der ÖBB ist es *a*uch nicht *a*nders


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

Dann ist ja gut 

B a _ n


----------



## Charly68 (30 Sep. 2015)

Bahn wurde aber doch schon gesagt


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

toto68 schrieb:


> Bahn wurde aber doch schon gesagt



Das ja aber ein Buchstabe wurde nicht gesonders benannt 

B a _ n


----------



## Charly68 (30 Sep. 2015)

Oah ... 

Dann bitte ein "H".


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2015)

So ist richtig 

Die "B a h n" stimmt natürlich :thumbup:


----------



## Charly68 (30 Sep. 2015)

Nun das neue Wort welches zu lösen ist:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2015)

...das "f" ... Bitte


----------



## Charly68 (30 Sep. 2015)

Jawoll :thumbup:


F _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2015)

das berühmte "e"...bitte


----------



## Charly68 (1 Okt. 2015)

Ihr 2 Fuchser 


F E U E _ _ E U _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Ein Z bitte


----------



## Charly68 (1 Okt. 2015)

Jep :thumbup:


F E U E _ Z E U _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2015)

...das "r" will rein :WOW:


----------



## Charly68 (1 Okt. 2015)

Das *R*unde passt in's Eckige, lieber Marco :thumbup:


F E U E R Z E U _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal noch das G


----------



## Charly68 (1 Okt. 2015)

Jep :thumbup:

Wie bist Du nur auf das "G" gekommen 

F E U E R Z E U G

Dann hau' mal das nächste "Ding" raus


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Charly68 (1 Okt. 2015)

Ein "E" bitte.


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2015)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Klar das E 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Das A auch 

_ e _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2015)

gute*r* Anfang *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

und schon zu Ende  kein R


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

*G*uten Abend


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Hey Robe  aber kein G


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

*H*ey Rolli


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Leider auch kein H


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

*O*ch Menno


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Oh auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Bin heute nicht in *F*orm


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ e _ _ _ a _ f


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Hatten wir schon ein U?


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Nein aber jetzt 

_ e _ _ _ a u f


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Oh, habe wohl gerade einen *L*auf


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Hast du 

_ e _ _ l a u f


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Das ist *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Aber leider kein S


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Dann bitte das T


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Jetzt aber 

_ e _ t l a u f


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Hatte eigentlich 2 T erwartet 

Dann mal ein i bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Ist kein Wettlauf stoppt man eher damit 

_ e i t l a u f


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal noch das Z bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Jawohl Robe der "Z e i t l a u f" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

:WOW:

Ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar das E



Ein klares Nein


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Wie konnte ich daran zweifeln  dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Ist dabei 

_ _ r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Versuche dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Hey, jetzt hast Du aber einen Lauf 

S _ r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Mal sehen wie lange noch  das Y bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange noch  das Y bitte



Hast Recht, ist schon wieder vorbei


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein T


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein T



Nein, Du bist wieder neben der Spur


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Nein, Du bist wieder neben der Spur



Das bin ich öfter  mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das bin ich öfter  mal das A



Immer noch


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Ein H etwa


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H etwa



Nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



Auch kein i dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

S _ r _ n _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Hilft ungemein  mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Kein O 

A, E und i hattest Du auch schon, fehlt noch das _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Kein O
> 
> A, E und i hattest Du auch schon, fehlt noch das _



 das P


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> das P



Oder so 

S p r _ n _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Rate mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Rate mal das G



Gut geraten 

S p r _ n g


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Mach mal die *U*te rein


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2015)

Mach' ich 

"Sprung" war gesucht :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

und ich mach mal einen Sprung ins Bett 

n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ich mach mal einen Sprung ins Bett
> 
> n8t Robe



Gute Idee 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Dann schon mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## beachkini (2 Okt. 2015)

Ein "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## beachkini (2 Okt. 2015)

Dann ein "H"


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Auch kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2015)

was ist mit einem *A*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2015)

dann halt einen stacheligen *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Jo der ist wach 

_ _ _ i _


----------



## Charly68 (2 Okt. 2015)

Ein "S" wie Sieg bitte 

_ _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Charly68 (2 Okt. 2015)

Dann ein "U" wie unten bitte 

_ _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

*u*nten sagt alles  nee


----------



## Charly68 (2 Okt. 2015)

Dann ein "T" bitte 

_ _ _ i _


Anm.: Wäre super, wenn die Buchstabenplätze in einem jeden Post gezeigt würden - ist übersichtlicher


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht 

und nee bin faul


----------



## Charly68 (2 Okt. 2015)

Du Dickkopp lässt Dir aber auch wahrlich nix sagen 

So, nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Ein "N" bitte.


_ _ _ i _


Dann mache ich es eben für Dich, Du faule Socke


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2015)

Danke toto  trotzdem wieder nicht


----------



## Charly68 (2 Okt. 2015)

Nun ein "A" bitte 


_ _ _ i _

grmpf...


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2015)

jetzt ist es *l*eicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2015)

..das "n"... Bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2015)

Na endlich 

L _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2015)

Auch kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2015)

wie wäre es hinten mit einem *K *


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gut 

L _ _ i k


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> L _ _ i k



ich finde so*g*ar super*g*ut :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2015)

Klappt nicht immer


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klappt nicht immer



hast recht, dann versuche ich halt ein *Y*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2015)

Sieht besser aus 

L y _ i k


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2015)

Ich stelle mal die Lösung "L y r i k" rein bin jetzt ein paar Tage nicht da 

Kann erstmal ein anderer weiter machen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2015)

das beliebte *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup:

*-e--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2015)

vielleicht auch ein *I*gel-*I*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)

...kein "i" dabei 

*-e--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2015)

*-e--------*

...ein Ehrentag


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Okt. 2015)

dann wird ja wohl ein *S* dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-e----s---*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Okt. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Okt. 2015)

Ich rate mal vorne und hinten ein *G*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Ge---tst-g*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2015)

na dann das *A* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ge---tstag*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2015)

*B*itte ein *B*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Geb--tstag*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Okt. 2015)

Ein U sollte dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Gebu-tstag*


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

Geburtstag


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:..und :thx:
Wir freuen ins auf Dein Wort !!!:WOW:


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Bitte mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

*---------e*
:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

..das "n".. Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

und mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

kein n dabei


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

*----s----e*:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

...das "t" will rein !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Nehme mal das i wie Igel


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

t i bleiben vor der Tür


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

Das R kommt am Türsteher auch nicht vorbei.


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Das H aber


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

*H--hs-h--e*:thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

OHO  dann mal das C


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

*H-chsch--e*

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Dann das O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

..und das "X" bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

*Hochsch--e*
:thumbup:
kein X


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

*Hochschu-e*
:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

...das "l" könnte gehen :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Dann glaube ich noch das L


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Okt. 2015)

Hochschule

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

..jetzt was einfaches

*-------*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

...kein "e" dabei 

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## beachkini (8 Okt. 2015)

dann eben ein "N"


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2015)

..das "r" sehr gut....das "n" weniger 

*--r--r-*


----------



## beachkini (8 Okt. 2015)

wie siehts mit einem "A" aus


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2015)

..lecker "a" :thumbup::thumbup:

*--r-ar-*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2015)

Bitte mal ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2015)

ich hätte gerne vorne und hinten ein *T*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne vorne und hinten ein *T*



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*T-r-art*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Tor-art*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2015)

Vermute mal ein W


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Torwart*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2015)

dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Sicher 

_ _ _ r _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Guten *T*ag


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Hallo Robe  und Treffer 

_ t _ r _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

H*a*llo Rolli


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Das *ü*berrascht mich aber jetzt


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Warum 

_ t ü r _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Nur *s*o


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Klar doch 

S t ü r _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Dann noch das M bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Logo der "S t ü r m e r" das was Deutschland heute fehlt


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Gut, neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Diesmal ja 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

O*h*o wer sagt es


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Nix o*h*o


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Mi*s*t


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Nee, kein Mi*s*t


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

_ _ _ e r _


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto könnte passen


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Passt :thumbup:

_ _ _ e r o


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Aha dann mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Bist vom Fach 

_ _ b e r o


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Klar  muss ja auch gleich ins Bett 

Ein i bitte


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

Dann mach' ich mal schnell 

_ i b e r o


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Dann nehme ich noch das L


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

L i b e r o war gesucht :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Stelle noch eins rein sage aber mal für heute n8t Robe 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 Okt. 2015)

n8t Rolli, ein E geht aber noch


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Geht immer 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Schweizer (11 Okt. 2015)

Hi!
ein *R* wär schön 
Gud Nacht!


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2015)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Das R ist super 

_ r _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein S



aber dann vielleicht ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Sogar vorne 

T r _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2015)

was ist mit einem *P*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Nichts ist damit


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Okt. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *A*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Passt so 

T r a _ _ e r


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Okt. 2015)

bestimmt noch ein *Y*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Leider nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2015)

dann muss wohl wieder mal das Stacheltier - der *I*gel - herhalten


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Der arme Igel 

T r a i _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2015)

*N*..abend liebe Leute:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

n'Abend Marco und gleich gelöst :thumbup:

Ist der "T r a i n e r"


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2015)

...wir bleiben beim Sport:

*---ö--------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

So lang bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2015)

... und wahrscheinlich auch ein *N*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---ön-e-e-e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *R*?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---önre-ere-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Hinten ein *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---önre-erei*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal noch ein D


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---önrederei*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Ich glaube vorne ein S


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

jep !!

*S--önrederei*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Hau mal das C rein


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

..ich haue 

*Sc-önrederei*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Stimmt man kann ein Spiel auch sc*h*ön reden


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

..so sieht es aus, einen Gruß an Jogi 

*Schönrederei*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

..so sieht es aus, einen Gruß an Jogi 

*Schönrederei*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2015)

dann mach ich halt den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich kein A



na dann doch ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann doch ein *E*



Natürlich eh nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Okt. 2015)

*O*h das wird schwer


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2015)

bitte ein *R*olli-*R*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein O


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Ein R natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Okt. 2015)

Was sagt den der *I*gel da zu.


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Der hält schon Winterschlaf


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Okt. 2015)

*U*nter einem Laubhaufen.


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

so ein U nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2015)

dann halt ein *Ü* bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ ü _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2015)

...das "B"...bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2015)

dann versuche ich mein *Glück* mit einem *C*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein B


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2015)

Richtung stimmt 

_ _ ü c _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2015)

na dann bitte das *K*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2015)

Logo 

_ _ ü c k


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2015)

was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Okt. 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem *G*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein T


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2015)

Aber das G 

G _ ü c k


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Okt. 2015)

Das *L* sollte es wohl sein


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2015)

Da hast du aber "G l ü c k" gehabt :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Okt. 2015)

Jetzt was ganz schweres.
*---*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2015)

...zweimal das "u" ...bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Okt. 2015)

zwei mal nein


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2015)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2015)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Okt. 2015)

-OO nur das O hatte Glück:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2015)

Ein Z wie Zoo


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Okt. 2015)

Bingo:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2015)

na dann mal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Okt. 2015)

Dann aber bestimmt ein Ü


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2015)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht aber falsch


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2015)

dann bitte ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ u _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Geht doch
> 
> _ _ _ u _ _



:thx: *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich kein R


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Okt. 2015)

Darf den der *I*gel mitspielen.


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Darf den der *I*gel mitspielen.



Nee der macht doch schon Winterschlaf


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Okt. 2015)

Dieser *F*aulpelz


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Dieser *F*aulpelz



Der auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

*G*uten Abend zusammen


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Hey Robe dir auch einen guten Abend 

_ _ _ u _ g


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Okt. 2015)

Gute*n* Abe*n*d euch Beide*n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Auch dir Hallo 

_ _ _ u n g


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Okt. 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem *O*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Mach 2 Punkte drüber und es stimmt


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

E*s* geht ja hier *s*chon wieder weiter


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Geht immer weiter 

_ _ s u n g


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2015)

dann bitte ein *L*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Ja, hier schon 

Nehme mal deinen Tipp mit den zwei Punkten auf, ein Ö bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Das L aber klar 

L _ s u n g


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

und Robe löst die "L ö s u n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Das war jetzt aber ein bisschen Glück 

Hier mal wieder ein etwas kürzeres Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Dann vermute ich doch mal ein E


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Sogar 2x :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Dann bitte mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Nur 1x, dafür aber vorne 

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Immer gut  dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Ist auch dabei 

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ h e _


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

nur an der falschen Stelle  mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

R ist natürlich auch dabei 

S _ _ _ e r _ _ r _ h e _


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Sage mal N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

S _ _ _ e r _ _ r _ h e n :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Noch sehr offen  ein T


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch sehr offen  ein T



Das siehst Du richtig .... kein T


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Zynisch heute der Herr  mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Zynisch heute der Herr  mal das A



Wieso nur heute? 

Kein A, gebe aber auch mal den Tipp mit den zwei Punkten


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

na gut dann mal das Ä


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

S _ _ _ e r _ ä r _ h e n


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Versuche mal das C


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Sehr schön 

S _ _ _ e r _ ä r c h e n


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Könnte ein M fehlen


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Könnte sein 

S _ m m e r m ä r c h e n


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

Ach das verkaufte S*o*mmermärchen


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2015)

Ja, genau. Ich bemühe mich, immer tagesaktuell zu sein 

S o m m e r m ä r c h e n ist richtig :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Gut so mein Freund 

Also ein neues geht wohl noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Bitte mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Logo 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Juchhu, dann das A hinterher


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Gerne passt nur nicht


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Geht ein S?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Geht diesmal gar nicht


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Ich seh' schon, das wird mal wieder eine schwere Geburt 

Bitte ein N


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein N ist aber aktuell


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Was ist noch aktuell? 

Ich probiere mal das R


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Hat mit deinem Vorwort zu tun 

_ e _ r _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Alles klar 

Dann mal das U bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Hoffe mal 

_ e _ r u _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das G bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ r u g


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Das ist *t*oll


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Gefällt dir was 

_ e t r u g


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Jo, macht Spass, wenn es so einfach ist 

Der *B*etrug sollte es sein


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

JaJa nach zwei Tipps sonst wärste immer noch nicht weiter 

Der "B e t r u g" stimmt natürlich


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Zu dieser späten Stunde ging es nicht mehr ohne 

Ich würde sagen, beenden wir für heute das Spiel.


n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Jo n8t Herr Robe


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2015)

Neues Wort, heute etwas kürzer 

_ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Okt. 2015)

ein oder zwei *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2015)

ein oder zwei U bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Okt. 2015)

Ihr seid ja ganz schön gierig geworden 

Na gut, mit 2 E kann ich dienen 

_ e e


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Okt. 2015)

dann vielleicht noch ein T


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2015)

Kann auch ein F sein


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2015)

oder auch ein *S*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Okt. 2015)

Es ist der Tee, Desert Fox hat gelöst :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

Auf ein neues 
----


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

*A*...:thx:.............


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

das a darf nicht mitspielen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

*Z*...


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

das Z vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

...bau doch mal "e" ein :thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

dass böse e doch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

...unser "B" gehr immer !!


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2015)

ich versuche ein *O*


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

Boo-:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

...das nette "m" ...Bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

Das M hätte sehr gut zum Team gepasst aber nicht dabei.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

..na jut...das "t"


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Okt. 2015)

Boot Boom Boom:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

...zum Forum passend:

*----*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2015)

ich versuche den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

..no !!!

*----*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2015)

dann vielleicht zwei *O O*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Nehme mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*F---*


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Okt. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem R


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das U


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Fr-u*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Dann noch das A


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Frau*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Okt. 2015)

Das *E* was sonst


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Okt. 2015)

wie sieht es mit einem A aus


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2015)

wieder einmal den stacheligen *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Diesmal passt der Igel 

_ _ _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2015)

dann taste ich mich *l*angsam an die *L*ösung heran


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein L


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

dann versuche ich mal mein *G*lück


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein Glück


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

So eine *P*ech


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Auch kein P


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

*S*o kann das ja noch lange dauern


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ s i _


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

Ich *f*reue mich :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Aber nicht zuviel


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

Aber auc*h* nic*h*t zuwenig


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

*H*aben wir auch nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

*B*itte *B*itte


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Kannst noch so bitten trotzdem nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

Gib mir eine *C*hance


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

kleiner Tipp was passt zu einem c


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

gerade *k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

siehste 

_ _ s i k


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich *m*usste ja so einfach sein


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Sag ich doch ganz leicht 

M _ s i k


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

j*u*h*uuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Jawohl ist die "M u s i k" :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

Wieder was kurzes.
---


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

diemal nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Versuche mal das U


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

ohne uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

..das "L" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Nehme das S


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

auch kein S und L


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...das "B"...


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

B--
kein R


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...wer "B" sagt, muss auch "o" sagen


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

hilft ihm aber auch nicht
ohne Igel


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Ein D vielleicht


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

*B-D*
richtig:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...und das "a" schreit :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

BAD:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...lecker, lecker 

*------*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2015)

bitte wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

und ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...kein e, kein i, kein s


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Dann eben ein R


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2015)

ein A fehlt sicher noch


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben ein R







*------*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

..kein "A" dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Hau mal das H rein


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

kein "H" dabei....
..das Wort hat nur drei Buchstaben, aber jeder 2 mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

*B*labla


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:
...geht doch !!!

*B--b--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Dann das O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

ahaaa, leckerli

*Bo-bo-*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Naja geht so  bitte das N


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Bonbon*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...das "P"..wie Pizza


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Denkst wohl nur ans Essen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...gute Idee...das "E" wie Essen in NRW:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Ist dabei 

_ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...aber genau in der Mitte !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ r e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

..das "t" könnte auch passen


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...das "A"...eventuell vorhanden ??


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich 

A r e _ a


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

..kik an, das war jetzt Zufall :WOW:

na dann das "n" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Sag ich doch ist leicht 

"A r e n a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...zurzeit in aller Munde


*----------*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das G


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

juti :thumbup::thumbup:

*-------g--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

*F*alsche Stelle


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

"F" nix dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Das E geht immer


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

jup !!!:thumbup:


*-------ge-*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Glaube auch ein R


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...kein "r"


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Wie nee  dann mal ein T


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

auch das "t" nicht dabei......denk mal an die Wölfe


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

und ich denk an ein ganz anderes Thema  dann mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-------gen*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

dann mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------agen*

...das Wort hat tatsächlich zehn verschiedene Buchstaben, sehe ich gerade


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Dann haben wir ja die Hälfte  bitte das W


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

jut der Mann !!!

*-----wagen*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Weiss ich  jetzt von *v*orne


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*V----wagen*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Nehme ein O


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...immer schön der Reihe nach 

*Vo---wagen*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Ganz *l*angsam


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

*Vol--wagen*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Dann noch das K


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

..und gleich haben wir die Kiste zusammen !!

*Volk-wagen*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Jo dann hau noch das S rein


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

und die letzte *S*chraube !!!!...und fertig ist der:


*Volkswagen*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Mach ich auch mal was aktuelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

man ist der lang man !!

2-3 "E" ...müsste zu machen sein :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

so eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

na immerhin 

das "r" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Geht auch 

_ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...wenn es aktuell ist, das "K" wie Krise


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Wir schaffen das  da redest du von Krise


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

das "i" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Klar 

_ r _ _ _ i _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

klasse verteilt :angry:

das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ r _ n _ i _ _ _ n e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

irgendwie das "a"


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Jetzt läuft es 

_ r a n _ i _ _ _ n e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

das "d" ,,bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Kein D kleiner Tipp erinnert etwas an die DDR


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

bei DDR fällt mir nur das "Z" ein...Zone !!!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Ein Teil stimmt 

_ r a n _ i _ z _ n e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

das "o" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Logo 

_ r a n _ i _ z o n e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

..bei einer Zone kann der *S*perrzaun auch nicht weit sein


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Kein Zaun aber das S 

_ r a n s i _ z o n e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

und das "t" Bitte :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Klar alles DDR Ausdrücke 

"T r a n s i t z o n e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

was richtig aktuelles !!!!!!!...ist gleich soweit 

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Passt so als letztes Wort  bitte 3xT


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

jaja, zu einfach, aber egal : 

*--tt------t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Ich rate mal das M


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

gut geraten !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*M-tt------t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Passt schon das es etwas schneller geht  mal das i


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

das "i" passt natürlich !!!

*Mitternac-t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

Soviel habe ich doch gar nicht gesagt  dann halt noch das H


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

...die Lösung war doch klar, wollen wir jeden einzelnen Buchstaben:thx:

*Mitternacht*

...ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht, und bis demnächst !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2015)

Ist schon in Ordnung  n8t Marco


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2015)

So schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2015)

wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2015)

Diesmal kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2015)

dann halt ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2015)

Na schön 

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2015)

und wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ a _ _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2015)

dann *r*oll mal ein *R* *r*ein


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2015)

Leider geht das nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *L*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2015)

...das "t"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2015)

Kein L


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2015)

Aber das T 

_ a _ t _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2015)

ich hätte gerne zwei stachelige *K*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2015)

Kannste haben 

K a k t _ s


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2015)

..ich fasse mal rein ...*Uuuuu*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2015)

Jawohl ist der "K a k t u s" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2015)

*------*......


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2015)

Haste mal ein "*e*"?


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2015)

ich mache mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2015)

*--e-e-*

...kein A dabei !!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2015)

...kein "i" dabei 

*--e-e-*


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Okt. 2015)

Wie sieht es mit einem R aus.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--e-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2015)

ich hätte gerne vorne ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2015)

...kein "s" dabei !!

*--e-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2015)

...auch kein "t" dabei !!!

*--e-er*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2015)

dann pick mir mal ein *K* rein


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..kein "H"...kein "K"...


*--e-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-le-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *Y*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...kein "Y"..dabei 

*-le-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Mal das D versuchen


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2015)

na *g*ut, dann versuche ich ein *G*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..kein "D", kein "G"...

*-le-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2015)

so wird das ni*x*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..kein "U" und auch kein "X" 

*-le-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Wird auch Zeit das du mal kommst  mach mal das C davor


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..na endlich !!! lol !!!!!

*Cle-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Ja bin doch Cle*v*er


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja bin doch Cle*v*er



...habe mich schon gewundert !!!

*Clever !!*
:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Hatte nur keine Lust zum lösen 

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...einfach mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..dit war mir klar !!

....das "E" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...das "m" ...bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...das "o"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...das "L" wie Loch..


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Nein wo denkst du hin


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...dann bitte ein "K" wie Koch


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Immer dieses irdische Denken


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...das "G" ...


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich 

G o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...mir fällt da das Doppel T ein ...


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Wusste ich doch das das kein leichtes Wort ist  

Wir als ungläubige  aber "G o t t" stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...mal wieder was irdisches 

muss jeder täglich hin, ich war gerade da 

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Bitte mal 2x E


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup:

*----e--e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Bitte mal 3xT :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..aha, man kennt sich aus !!!

*T---ette*

Einfach,einfach zu einfach !!!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Logo da ging ja auch der *O*tto hin


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Logo da ging ja auch der *O*tto hin


... der hat och ne schwache Blase gehabt ...der Otto

*To--ette*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Dann darf auch mal mein *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Toi-ette*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Dann noch das L


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Toilette*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal noch ein Geschichtliches 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

ein "B" wie Bier


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Marco ist gut drauf  aber nein


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..dann bitte mal das "e" wie Ehre


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Das geht 

_ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Nein kein R


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..das "H"...??


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Nein denk an Geschichte


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...das "i"...bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Nein mein Igel schläft schon


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...das "t"...bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Auch nicht magst keine Götter


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

...give me an "u" please


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Na also 

_ e u _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

..hat lange gedauert 

Das "Z" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Hab ich gemerkt 

Z e u _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2015)

das "s" passt auch


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2015)

Aber logo der gute alte "Z e u s" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

...verdammt schwer..

*-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

moin58 *M*arco


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

Moin Moin :thumbup::thumbup:

...kein "M" dabei !!


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

dann ein *I*gel-*I* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

...auch kein *I*gel 

*-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

...auch das "S" nicht dabei !!!
..nicht leicht, ziemlich schwer 

*-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

kein M, kein i, kein s - Mis*t*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

ahaaa:thumbup::thumbup:

*T----*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

*n*a endlich


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*T-nn-*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

*O*h*ooooo*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Tonn-*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

das war aber wirklich schw*e*r


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2015)

...schwerer wie ein Zentner !!!

*Tonne*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

dann aber mal ein wirklich schwieriges Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal ein leichtes E


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

kaum zu glauben, aber kein E


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal das S



ist leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Charly68 (27 Okt. 2015)

Und evtl. ein "C" dabei ?


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



nein


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

Charly68 schrieb:


> Und evtl. ein "C" dabei ?



C ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2015)

Ich versuch's mit einem A


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mit einem A



das war ein Fehlversuch


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2015)

Na dann mal das O bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Na dann mal das O bitte



ist ja mal ein Anfang :thumbup:

*_ o_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (27 Okt. 2015)

Jetzt ist es aber einfach 

Ein B bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es aber einfach
> 
> Ein B bitte



habe ich leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

...das "t" bitte mal...


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "t" bitte mal...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*_ o _ t _ _ _ _ t _ t*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

..das "r"..Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "r"..Bitte mal



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein i wie Igel



:thumbup::thumbup:

_ o _ t i _ _ i t _ t


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Versuche mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

...vorne das "K"..bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das L



Fehlversuch


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...vorne das "K"..bitte mal



wenn Du unbedingt willst 

*K o _ t i _ _ i t _ t*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Bitte 2x das N


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte 2x das N



bin ja nur noch Befehlsempfänger 

*K o n t i n _ i t _ t *


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das U



natürlich :thumbup:

*K o n t i n u i t _ t*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

:WOW: richtig :thumbup:

*K o n t i n u i t ä t*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

...nabend Rolli !!

...das "D" wie Diät


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Hey Marco und nein


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

..dann das "n" wie Nein !!!:thx:


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Das geht 

N _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

...ein "e" passt immer


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Nicht immer


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

unglaublich..

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Sofort 

N _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

ich versuche ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Nein kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

aber vielleicht ein *O*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

den berühmten *I*gel bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Der Igel schläft


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Das O ist dabei 

N o a _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

...ein "h"...????


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Jawohl der "N o a h" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

:d:d

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2015)

dann wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

..das "e" ist dabei

*--------e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Bitte mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

---kein "r" dabei !!
...läuft gerade 

*--------e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

...nee, beim besten Willen nicht

*--------e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-------ie-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-o-----ie-*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Guten Abend, ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

..nabend Meister !!!
...haut aber gleich richtig zu :thumbup::thumbup:

*-o-als-iel*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

und das P bitte


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Und das K hinterher


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Po-alspiel*:WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Und das K hinterher




:thumbup::thumbup:

*Pokalspiel*:thx:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann mach' ich mal weiter 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Klar das E


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

..den berühmten *I*gel ..bitte


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..den berühmten *I*gel ..bitte



Geht auch 

_ e _ _ e _ _ i _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Das wird ein schnelles Ende 


_ e _ s e _ _ i _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



Die Lösung naht 


_ e _ s e n _ i _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Keine Ahnung  ein R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Für keine Ahnung nicht schlecht 

_ e _ s e n _ i r _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Hast hinten das N vergessen  ist wohl Taktik

Nehme mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hast hinten das N vergessen  ist wohl Taktik
> 
> Nehme mal das H



Hab' ich gesehen. Wollte nur sehen, ob Du noch bei der Sache bist 


_ e _ s e n _ i _ _ h e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

...das "G" wie Schalke


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Nehme ein C


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

G e _ s e n _ i _ c h e n


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Ich glaube ein K


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein K



Passt auch:


G e _ s e n k i _ c h e n


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Ein L wie Langsam


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Fast geschafft 

G e l s e n k i _ c h e n


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal noch das R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal noch das R



Geschafft :thumbup:

G e l s e n k i r c h e n


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

War ja auch schwer 

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Das E natürlich


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Klar 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> _ _ _ _ e




Das E vorne wäre einfacher gewesen 

Ein Igel-i bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

man kann nicht alles haben  das i auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Ein R wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Ja hat was 

_ r _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Vielleicht ein O?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Leider nicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das U bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Aber ein A, oder?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Ja 

A r _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das C bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Aha jetzt aber 

A r c _ e


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Da passt nur noch das H


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Logo ist die "A r c h e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2015)

Ich bin dann mal wieder weg. 

Stell' Du ein neues Wort ein, bin Morgen nicht da 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Jo n8t Robe bis dene


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2015)

versuche es wieder einmal mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *A*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2015)

dann bitte mal ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2015)

dann bitte ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Logo 

_ _ a r a _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2015)

und was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Nix ist damit


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nix ist damit



*U*je


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Auch kein Uje


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2015)

:thx: für ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2015)

Leider auch kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2015)

dann mal ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

kein L wie leider


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2015)

was ist mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Bist gut hast eine Serie wieder nein


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2015)

dann muss wieder einmal der *I*gel dran glauben


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Der macht doch Winterschlaf


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2015)

na dann versuche ich ein *Z*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Auch nicht  kleiner Tipp denk mal ans alte Ägypten


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

Grüss G*o*tt, die Herren


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Hallo 

_ _ a r a o


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...da passt doch locker ein nettes "h"


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Passt 

_ h a r a o


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...mit deinen Göttern haste es aber !!

*...das große "P" bitte mal *


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Das sind doch keine nur selbsternannte 

"P h a r a o" stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

..na dann mal was neues 

*---------*

...kein Igel dabei--lol !!!


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Dann das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

..da schlägt er aber auch gleich wieder zu :thumbup::thumbup:

*------ee-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...kein "R" dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...kein "s" dabei.....denk mal an Morgen

*------ee-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Da ist Reformationstag  dann mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------een*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Bitte ein W


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

..aha :thumbup::thumbup:

*-----ween*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a---ween*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Glaube ein H


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

jo !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*Ha---ween*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Hau mal das L rein


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...ich eile !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Hall-ween*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

und noch den *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

Jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Halloween*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...wir werden mal mit dem "e" anfangen


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Gut 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...das "r"..Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

..den *I*gel bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Der ist doch schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der ist doch schon im Winterschlaf



grmpf...ha ick vagessen

das "n" könnte auch gehen !!!


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...das "m" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Jawohl jetzt aber 

M _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

*...das "s" *


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Logo 

M _ s _ e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

..das "k" haste doch auch irgendwo zu liegen !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Aber sicher 

M _ s k e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...das *A*..Bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Passt doch für morgen die "M a s k e"


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

..nen kleenen kurzen noch ??

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Jo eins noch  dann das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e-----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

...beim besten Willen nicht, kein "s" dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

Dann eben das R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----er----*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

nee....ein kleiner Leckerli zum Bier, meistens 0,2l 

*----er----*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Keine Ahnung trinke keinen Schnaps mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

...ist kein Schnapps...ein Schnapperli 
....wird in Gelsenkirchen nur gesoffen !!!

*K---er----*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*K-mmer----*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Aha *G*oogle sei Dank


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

...natürlich, aber ein scheiss Wort...gebe ich zu

*K-mmer---g*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Wir lösen alles  mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wir lösen alles  mal das L



..ich habe nie dran gezweifelt !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*K-mmerl--g*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Dann das Ü


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

...wird sofort eingebaut !!!:thumbup:

*Kümmerl--g*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Nehme mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

...sofort !!!!


*Kümmerl-ng*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Dann muss der arme *I*gel doch noch ran


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

...an den habe ich auch gerade gedacht 

der......*Kümmerling*...ist natürlich richtig !!!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Dann wünsche ich mal eine n8t Marco 

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2015)

...Rolli !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

bei einem so langen Wort wird ja wohl ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

das fängt ja *g*ut an


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Kann man so sagen 

G e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

dann ein *S* bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Logo 

G e _ s _ e _ s _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

dann bitte 2 x *T*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Da ist aber einer ganz mutig :thumbup:

G e _ s t e _ s t _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da ist aber einer ganz mutig :thumbup:
> 
> G e _ s t e _ s t _ _ _ e



*r*ichtig *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Ist aber nur ein R 

G e _ s t e r s t _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist aber nur ein R
> 
> G e _ s t e r s t _ _ _ e



*D*as ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Glaube ist ein leichtes Wort 

G e _ s t e r s t _ _ d e


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

*N*a da*nn* bitte ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Gut eins  nicht mehr 

G e _ s t e r s t _ n d e


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2015)

dann scheuch mal den *I*gel aus dem Laubhaufen


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann scheuch mal den *I*gel aus dem Laubhaufen



Du Tierquäler 

G e i s t e r s t _ n d e


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Dann hau mal das U rein


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Hast du gut gemacht Robe 

Ist natürlich die "G e i s t e r s t u n d e" :thumbup:

Aber ich gehe jetzt pennen schau mal auf die Uhr  n8t


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hast du gut gemacht Robe
> 
> Ist natürlich die "G e i s t e r s t u n d e" :thumbup:
> 
> Aber ich gehe jetzt pennen schau mal auf die Uhr  n8t



Hab's halt mit Logik gelöst 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Habe vergessen, ein Wort reinzustellen 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

War ja auch schon spät 

Mal das E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Ausnahmsweise mal 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Wie siehts denn mit einem U aus?


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Kein S und kein U


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Nein, auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



Diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein N dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Da muss wohl der *I*gel ran


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss wohl der *I*gel ran



Stimmt, deine neue Geheimwaffe 

_ _ _ _ i e


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Jo *h*ilft aber nicht wirklich


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Stimmt, *h*ilft nicht ist nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Was ist mit einem T


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Kein T


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



Ja, stimmt 

_ _ _ b i e


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Wie wärs denn mit einem Z?


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Ein M wie Mensch


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Ihr habt wohl eine Ahnung 

Z _ m b i e


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Zombie \o/


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Zombie ist richtig :thumbup:

nase94 war einen Wimpernschlag schneller


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

\o/

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

**delete**


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2015)

Bitte das E 


Bin mal für ein paar Stunden weg :mussweg:


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

E ist leider falsch


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

S ist auch falsch


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

R ist auch nicht dabei^^


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein H


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Eeeendlich^^

_ _ _ _ _ _ H _


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

ein C


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Das C ist leider nicht dabei, aber evtl. seine Nachbarbuchstaben


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Das B wie blöd


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

\o/

_ _ _ _ B _ H _


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Was wäre mal mit einem *D*anke


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Immer gern, aber nicht dabei^^

_ _ _ _ B _ H _


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Auch das T spielt nicht mit...

Kleiner Tipp: Fortbewegung

_ _ _ _ B _ H _


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

\o/

_ _ _ _ B _ H N


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Dann auch das A


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

A ist dabei, T auch, sorry^^

A _ T _ B A H N


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

A ist dabei, T auch, sorry^^

A _ T _ B A H N


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Auch die Ute ist dabei 

A U T _ B A H N


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Dann fehlt nur noch das O glaube ich


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Richtig, @Rolli 

A U T O B A H N ist die Lösung


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Stelle schon mal eins rein bin aber gleich erstmal weg 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2015)

dann stell ich mal ein *E* rein


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Noch schnell nein sagen


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Nein kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2015)

na dann halt ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

...Guten Abend !!!!

...dreimal das "r" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

nAbend und nix


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

...dann muss der *I*gel dran glauben !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Lass ihn mal schlafen


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

...juti !!!---das "m" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein M


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

:angry:

...das "z" ..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Nö  mach mal vorne im ABC weiter


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

..ick knall jetzt ein "D" rein.............................:thx:


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Geht doch 

B _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl 

B _ d d _ a


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

...und dit is ein deutsches Wort 

...das "u" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Der heisst nun mal in Deutschland auch so 

B u d d _ a


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

...Google sagt.....nimm das "h" ......ich vertraue Google


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Da hat Google Recht 

Ist der "B u d d h a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

..was einfaches :thumbup:

*---------*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Nov. 2015)

Ein einfaches E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

...nix "e"......
*---------*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Nov. 2015)

Aber ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2015)

ich nehm den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2015)

Nehme ich das R


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

...kein "r"...kein "i"...das "a" :thumbup::thumbup:

*-----a--a*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2015)

da*nn* bitte ei*n* *N*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-----an-a*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2015)

*d*ann bitte ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

...kein "D"...kein "B" 

*-----an-a*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2015)

wa*s* i*s*t mit einem *S*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

...kein "G"...aber das "s" :thumbup::thumbup:

*-----ansa*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Dann bestimmt ein H


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----hansa*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---thansa*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Ein F wie Flug


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--fthansa*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

*-ufthansa*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Dann natürlich noch das L


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Lufthansa*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Das war ja einfach  dann mal wieder was schweres 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2015)

*a*ller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Jo deshalb wieder erstmal ein Nein


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jo deshalb wieder erstmal ein Nein



dann halt doch wieder das *E*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

...das "s"..Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

..hätte ich auch gewundert 

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Das R leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

...das "b" *B*itte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Kein T leider


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

*n*a gut, da*nn* ei*n* *N*


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

H*i* zusammen! 

Dann nehm ich mal *i*rgende*i*nen Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein N


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Der *I*gel schläft


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

ich bin der *L*ösung auf der Spur


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Wird auch Zeit 

_ _ l l e


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *Ö* :devil:


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ ö l l e


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

*Frage:*
...das "K" geht nicht ??-------Oder ??


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Nein ist kein Kölle Alaaf


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

ein *H* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl ist die "H ö l l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

fein, dann auf ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Na gut dann mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

dann mach ich mit *A* den Anfang


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

Das A steht am Anfang :thumbup:
Das E ist natürlich auch dabei! 


A _ _ _ _ E _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

...das Wort schreit nach einem "r" :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

kein H, das R bleibt stumm


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

A*u*aaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Bitte ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

ein *T* bitte


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

leider kein T 
Dafür aber U & S :WOW:

A _ S _ _ E _ U _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

...das "m" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

und ein *G* bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Nov. 2015)

Ich versuche auch mal mein *G*lück


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

Hi Desert Fox 
Gleich nen Treffer gelandet; das G ist dabei :thumbup:

Das N ist auch enthalten :WOW:
Das M leider nicht.

A _ S _ _ E _ U N G


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Nov. 2015)

Hi Schweizer da war ich nicht der einzige mit dem Gedanken.
*K*lappt das noch mal.


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

Danke 
Kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2015)

ein *P* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das L wie Lang


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

...und das "z"..bitte mal !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein K und kein Z 
dafür aber P und L 

A _ S P _ E L U N G


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2015)

Lass mal meinen *I*gel los


----------



## Schweizer (4 Nov. 2015)

shit, hab ein N vergessen, sry 

Die A N S P I E L U N G war gesucht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2015)

*Rollis Igel macht dit wieder...lol*:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2015)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2015)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Nov. 2015)

Da darf doch der *I*gel nicht fehlen


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar doch
> 
> _ _ _ _ e _



:thx: *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2015)

Der *I*gel ist dabei 

_ i _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2015)

Das R nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2015)

*L*eicht ist das Wort nicht


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Doch 

_ i _ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> _ i _ _ e l



na gut, dann 2 *M* bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ i m m e l


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2015)

fehlt da noch ein *P*?


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Das dachte ich mir fast  könnte jetzt ja sagen ist es aber nicht


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> fehlt da noch ein *P*?



P hätte ich auch getippt 

Nun gut, kann ja nur noch das H sein


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Würde ich hier nie reinsetzen 

"H i m m e l" stimmt natürlich :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Dann hau mal das E rein Herr Robe


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Mach' ich 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal mein geliebter *I*gel


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Nov. 2015)

Das *A* darf auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Kein i und kein A dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2015)

ein *O* würde aber gut passen


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Robe das ist Majestätsbeleidigung  dann mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Nov. 2015)

Ein *U* sicher auch


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Kein O, kein R, kein U


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Sehe schon *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Nov. 2015)

*G*anz sicher


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2015)

dann bitte ein *L*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Ist *g*anz sicher kein *b*lödes Wort 

L gibt es gleich 2x 

_ _ l l e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *Ü*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit einem *Ü*



Nicht ganz


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Dann das Ö


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

_ ö l l e


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Nov. 2015)

oder das Ä


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

*K*ölle alaaf


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Kein Ä 

und für ein Kölle alaaf ist es noch zu früh


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Bleibt ja nur noch die *H*ölle  hatten wir aber gerade erst


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bleibt ja nur noch die *H*ölle  hatten wir aber gerade erst



O.K., habe ich wohl verpasst 

Hölle war gemeint


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Gut ein neues leichtes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Leichte Wörter haben auch ein E


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Gut geraten 

_ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Ein R kommt auch häufiger vor


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich kein R


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Na gut, L wie *l*eicht bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Aber sicher 

_ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2015)

w*i*e wäre es m*i*t e*i*nem Stachelt*i*er


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Hat was Herr schiwi 

I _ e l


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Ich *g*laube es zu wissen


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl ist der "I g e l" :thumbup: sagte ich doch ganz leicht


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

War tatsächlich leicht 

Ich stell' nochmal eins rein:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Jo ein kurzes noch  o.k. sage dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Ich glaube es zu wissen  aber langsam ein F bitte


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ f


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Mach ich hinten weiter  ein A


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Das wird eine schnelle Runde 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ a f


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Jo das ist aber ein,ein Buchstabenwort dann mal da H


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ h _ a f :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Oh habe das L vergessen


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh habe das L vergessen



Kein Problem 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ h l a f


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das C


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2015)

Dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ c h l a f


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2015)

*S*o Wörter liebe ich


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *S*o Wörter liebe ich



Ich merke es 

_ _ _ _ e _ s c h l a f


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Hau mal das R rein


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das R rein



Ich haue 

_ _ _ _ e r s c h l a f


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2015)

Falsche Reihenfolge 

_ _ n _ e r s c h l a f


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Möchte mir etwas schwerer machen  versuche mal das W


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2015)

Wie Du willst 

W _ n _ e r s c h l a f


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Könnte noch ein T fehlen


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2015)

Die Lösung ist nah 

W _ n t e r s c h l a f


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Dann kann mein *I*gel jetzt seinen Schlaf fortsetzen


----------



## Robe22 (7 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann kann mein *I*gel jetzt seinen Schlaf fortsetzen



W i n t e r s c h l a f 




Ich mach's dem Igel nach 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Ich auch gleich n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2015)

melde schon mal ein *E* an


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Das geht immer 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2015)

dann *r*oll mal ein *R* *r*ein *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2015)

Mach ich 

_ _ _ _ e r _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2015)

dann lock mal wieder den *I*gel aus dem Laubhaufen


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2015)

Jetzt schlägt er richtig zu 

_ i _ _ e r _ e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Nov. 2015)

was is*t* mi*t* einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ t e r _ e i t


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

dann gehen wir das von hinten mit einem *Z* an


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl 

_ i _ t e r z e i t


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

*N*a jetzt wird's aber schwer


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *N*a jetzt wird's aber schwer



Ja was könnte es wohl sein 

_ i n t e r z e i t


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja was könnte es wohl sein
> 
> _ i n t e r z e i t



*W*eiß ich nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl ist die "W i n t e r z e i t" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

dann bin wohl ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Jo mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jo mal das übliche E bitte



natürlich nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das R



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein S



wenn du's sagst 

*_ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



natürlich 

*_ _ s _ h*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Dann auch das C


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das C



das war aber schwer 

*_ _ s c h*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

und jetzt  mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt  mal das U



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Ein F vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F vielleicht



nein, schwimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Keine *A*hnung


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

...nabend die Herren !!!:thumbup:

..habt Ihr schon den *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Keine *A*hnung



das merkt man - kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...nabend die Herren !!!:thumbup:
> 
> ..habt Ihr schon den *I*gel



nein, aber jetzt ist er da 

*_ i s c h*


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Dann noch das T bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann noch das T bitte



gerne :thumbup:

*T i s c h*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

So was haben wir gerne


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> So was haben wir gerne



Das war Timing 

Egal, neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das E



Diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Dann das S


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

_ _ _ _ s s :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *A*


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit einem *A*



Kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein O


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

..das "u" bitte mal !!!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Nee, mit dem U kann ich leider auch nicht dienen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

...das "k"...bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Das K geht leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

da muss doch ein Selbstlaut mit bei sein...
also muss unser *I*gel wieder ran


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

H leider nicht ,

aber Marco's Idee mit dem Igel hat was 

I _ _ i s s


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M bitte



Aber gerne doch 

I m _ i s s


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

*B*ringt mich auf eine gute Idee


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*ringt mich auf eine gute Idee



Na, dann Guten Appetit 

Imbiss ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Schon dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2015)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

...das "m".. bitte mal !!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein M


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Aber das E 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Jetzt riskier ich mal den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Der schläft schon


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

..das "r"..bitte mal :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der schläft schon



Was für ne *S*chlafmütze


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Kein S  aber das R 

_ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Ein G ist bestimmt dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ g e r


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

...das "n"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Geht auch 

_ _ n g e r


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Wie sieht es mit einem U aus?


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Gut 

_ u n g e r


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

Wer hat hier *H*unger ???


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Ja jetzt nicht mehr 

H u n g e r ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

und jetzt mal was für die Gartenfreunde unter uns !!!

*-a---a----*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Bitte mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

...nur Fachleute !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a---a--er*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Vermute mal ein K


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2015)

Vermute mal ein C


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2015)

...beim besten Willen nicht !!

Kein "c"...kein "k" 

*-a---a--er*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Versuche dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2015)

Denkt mal an die Bäume 

..kein "t" dabei

*-a---a--er*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Vielleicht ein L


----------



## Robe22 (10 Nov. 2015)

Ich versuch's mal mit einem U


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2015)

Sorry, hatte Verbindungsprobleme !!

...Das "L" dabei, das "U" ist auch dabei


*Lau--au-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2015)

*B*itte ein *B*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Laub-au-er*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Ein g vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Laub-auger*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Kenne zwar nur einen Laubbläser aber meinst bestimmt ein s


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2015)

Nee, ich habe einen Laubsauger...der saugt das Laub auf und häckselt es gleich :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Naja ich habe nur einen Staubsauger 

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2015)

ich weck mal wieder den schlafenden *I*gel auf


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Lass ihn schlafen


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass ihn schlafen



n*a* gut


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Aha 

_ _ a _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Nov. 2015)

Ein *E* geht immer


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Nov. 2015)

Wie sieht es mit einem *O* aus


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein O


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Nov. 2015)

Da aber ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Nein kein U


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Nov. 2015)

*H*aste genau nachgesehen


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ a _ h


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2015)

bitte ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ a c h


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...das "K"...bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

na dann mal ein Lösungsversuch mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Das K ist dabei 

K _ a c h


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

und mit dem R gelöst "K r a c h" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Dann ist auch ein E dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ist auch ein E dabei



nein - zwei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Noch be*s*ser


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch be*s*ser



dafür kein *S*


----------



## Desert Fox (11 Nov. 2015)

*R*ichtig so


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> *R*ichtig so



:thumbup: Volltreffer, auch gleich der Anfangsbuchstabe

*R e _ _ r _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Dann muss mein *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann muss mein *I*gel ran



der schläft noch tief und fest im Laubhaufen


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

*G*uten Abend !!


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *G*uten Abend !!



*G*uten Abend ist *g*ut :thumbup:

*R e _ _ r _ _ g e*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

..das "n"...bitte mal...


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "n"...bitte mal...



*n*ei*n*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...das "u"....


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u"....



a*u*ch nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein o wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...ein kleines unschuldiges "m"


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein o wie Otto



Treffer :thumbup:

*R e _ o r _ _ g e*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein kleines unschuldiges "m"



nicht vorhanden


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...das "p" ...bitte...


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "p" ...bitte...



jetzt ist dir wirklich ein Licht aufgegangen :thumbup:

*R e p o r _ _ g e*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



weder Nord- noch Südpol


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...das "t"..Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein T bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "t"..Bitte:thumbup::thumbup:



natürlich 

*R e p o r t _ g e*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T bitte



Marco war etwas schneller


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

na los, Rolli, wir singens: *AAAAAAAA*:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

j*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*R e p o r t a g e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

wollte ich auch gerade sagen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> wollte ich auch gerade sagen



...willst Du weiter machen ???:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Mach du mal schaue jetzt TV


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

Juti, jetzt mal was von ganz oben 

*---------*..........kein Igel dabei, der schläft schon wieder


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein E wie Engel


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...kein "e" dabei 

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

ich mach wieder mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...na Hallo !!!

*A-----a--*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



:thumbup::thumbup:

*A--r--a--*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...dieser Mensch ahnt wieder was 

*As-r--a--*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Nee  versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Astr--a-t*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein o wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

da*nn* bitte ei*n* *N*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Astro-a-t*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

*N *hab ich schon gesagt (Nr. 19200)


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...jup 

*Astrona-t*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Das war aber einfach  ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Haben wir schiwi glatt übergangen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

jep...bei mir immer einfach !!!

*Astronaut *:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Haben wir schiwi glatt übergangen


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

*I*rgendwann muss der*I*gel aufwachen


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

*I*rgendwann muss der *I*gel wieder aufwachen


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *I*rgendwann muss der*I*gel aufwachen



Aber noch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *N *hab ich schon gesagt (Nr. 19200)




*Sorry !!!!!!:thx:*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

heute spinnt das Programm scheinbar


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> heute spinnt das Programm scheinbar



...bei mir hier auch !!!...muß ständig die Seite neu laden !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

Bitte ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...das "e" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2015)

ich mach Schluss für heute - ist mir zu mühsam


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Muss der Muli wohl mal wieder ran wenn sich das Forum andauernd aufhängt 

Das A klar 

A _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

..und son "r"... irgendwie ???


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

kein R irgendwie


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

..das ist *h*art !!!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

sowas auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...dann hol den *I*gel raus


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Lass ihn doch mal durchschlafen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...na dann bitte das "s"


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein s


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...na dann das "u"..


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Auch nicht  hat mit deinem Vorwort zu tun


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...warum sagst Du das nicht gleich 

das "o" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Sollst auch mal selbst überlegen 

A _ o _ _ o


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...auch noch Denken 


...ich denke jetzt an ein "p"...:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...auch noch Denken



Faul ist er auch noch 

A p o _ _ o


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

..und dann bitte das "L" x2 :thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Logo ist natürlich "A p o l l o" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...was ganz leichtes !!!!

*----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...kein "r" dabei

*----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...auch kein "e"

*----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...auch das "s" nicht....Bist Du etwa Radfahrer ??

*----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Nee  ein M wie Mofa


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...zwei Räder mehr

..kein "m" dabei...du Mofafahrer..aber uf 50 km/h frisiert, oder

*----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Logo  dann mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*A---*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Au--*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...jup :thumbup::thumbup:

*Au-o*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Dann noch ein schnelles T


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...mit über 50 km/h Wuschhhhhhhhhhhhh

*Auto *:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...mal locker das "e" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...das "s" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2015)

...das "r"..bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Volltreffer 

R _ _ e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2015)

...bin gestern nicht mehr auf die Seite raufgekommen :angry::angry:

..das "k".bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich 

R _ k e _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

d*a*s Ding geht *a*ber *a*b


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Macht es 

R a k e _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

*T*ja, jetzt bin ich ratlos


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Gut geraten  

"R a k e t e" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

dann wieder einmal was ganz einfaches 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2015)

*E*in E g*e*ht imm*e*r


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> *E*in E g*e*ht imm*e*r



nein, nicht immer


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das R



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Aber bestimmt das A


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2015)

Es doch zu warm zum schlafen für den *I*gel.


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt das A



aber bestimmt nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Es doch zu warm zum schlafen für den *I*gel.



nix stacheliges


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2015)

Dann vielleicht ein *O*chse.


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht ein *O*chse.



nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ein H wie Hase


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hase



auch kein Löffeltier


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Aber ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber ein *b*lödes Wort



kein blödes Wort, aber auch kein B


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



keine Ute weit und breit


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

und ein *O*tto


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein *O*tto



damit hatte schon Desert Fox kein Glück


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

So ein *M*ist


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> So ein *M*ist



kein Mist und kein M


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



wieder kein Treffer, was ist denn heute los mit dir


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

*T*otalausfall


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *T*otalausfall



glaub ich auch - kein T


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das P



auch kein P


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

*L*eichtes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



gar nicht, aber kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *L*eichtes Wort



Robe muss kommen :thumbup:

*_ l _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Einer muss ja *G*lück haben


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Einer muss ja *G*lück haben



na geht doch 

*G l _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Und C wie Charly


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K wie Karl



gerne 

*G l _ _ k*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Und C wie Charly



na - war doch wirklich leicht 

*G l _ c k*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Finde ich auch  

Noch das Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Finde ich auch
> 
> Noch das Ü



na bitte - *G l ü c k* gehabt


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

So mal wieder was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Mindestens ein E sollte dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

So leicht auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

dann mach ich mit *A* den Anfang


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Logo 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Bitte ein M


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein M


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2015)

Ich versuche noch mal den *O*chsen.


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Weder das O noch das S


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

*n*a da*nn* bitte ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein N


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Weck den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Der war schon ganz ungeduldig 

_ a _ i _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2015)

ich hätte gerne vorne und hinten ein *K*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Mit hinten kann ich dienen 

_ a _ i _ i k


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Ein Z dann


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ a z i _ i k


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Dann einen *F*isch bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Gibt es da auch 

_ a z i f i k


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Die *P*fütze ist es


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ja der kleine "P a z i f i k"  :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Zum Schluß nochmal ein leichtes Wort 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Gut ein schnelles E


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Sogar zwei 


E _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Kein L


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Da muss mein *I*gel wieder ran


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Der Igel hat für heute genug geschafft, lassen wir ihn wieder schlafen


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Gut dann mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Nein, kein B


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

E n _ e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Dann das En*d*e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

Ne, das ist noch nicht das Ende


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Ist doch wohl eine En*t*e


----------



## Robe22 (12 Nov. 2015)

So ist es 

E n t e ist richtig :thumbup:


n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

Jo n8t Robe bis dene


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2015)

dann schon mal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2015)

dann bitte ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Sehr gut 

A _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Auch dabei 

A _ _ a n _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Leider nichts


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

vielleicht ein S


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Schon wieder so ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Nein sogar ein ganz bekanntes


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

*M*ami hilf mir


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> *M*ami hilf mir



Hat nicht geholfen


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

kann es *P*apa besser


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Nee


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann kann nur noch *O*ma und *O*pa helfen.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Die sind schon zu alt  wenn der nächste auch nicht gibt es einen Tipp


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Mal sehen ob ich *G*lück hab


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich nicht 

Grosser Tipp: Was liegt zwischen Amerika und Europa


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Da muss also der *I*gel helfen


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Aha  war ja auch schon fast die Lösung 

A _ _ a n _ i _


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Meine *T*ante *L*isa aus *K*uba hat es verraten.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Nicht übertreiben jetzt  immer nur einer 

A t _ a n t i _


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

*L*isa ist schuld


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl 

A t l a n t i _


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich ein *K* wie *K*uba


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

War ja eine schwere Geburt 

"A t l a n t i k" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Hast ja kaum geholfen 

Was neues 
---


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Ein *E*is bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Leider ausverkauft


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Kein R dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Ich *h*asse diese kurzen Wörter


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Die kann man sich besser Merken
kein H


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Wörter für *f*aule


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

F--:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Ein X


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

F-X:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Das war F*i*x oder


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

nicht ganz so schnell


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann kann es nur das O sein


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Einen versuch haste noch


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann das A


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Wie bist du da bloss drauf gekommen:WOW:
Fax ist Richtig


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

War ja keine grosse Auswahl 

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Ein E was sonst


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

E ist nix


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

*A*ller *A*nfang ist schwer.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ a _ a _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Einen* S*iegfried bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Einen* S*iegfried bitte



Der ist hier nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Ein B wie Banane


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Nein die wachsen da aber glaube ich


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann vielleicht ein K


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Nee kein K


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

ein *N* muss doch dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Muss nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Das kann ja noch *L*ange dauern


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Kein L der Tipp mit der Banane nicht geholfen


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Da muss ich wohl erst mal meinen *G*lobus raus holen.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich kein G


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Hab ich schon den Igel bemüht


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Na endlich dachte schon du schaffst es bis zum Länderspiel nicht 

_ a _ a i i


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

So einfac*h* und und doch so Sc*h*wer


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Sagst es 

H a _ a i i


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Ein sch*w*ere geburt:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Aber gelöst  "H a w a i i" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

weiter gehts
----


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

*s*ind das vier brauchste ja eine Lupe


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

S---

Richtig erkannt und gleich einen Volltreffer:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Mach ruhig etwas kleiner  mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Mal das A


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

das A ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das M


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

kein M dabei

hab ich auf dem Globus gefunden


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Muss mal mein *I*gel ran


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

der schläft doch noch


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

sehe schon suche eine 2qm grosse Insel  nehme mal das O


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

kein O 
muss mal nach messen aber 3qm sind es bestimmt


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Hab keine Ahnung ein T


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

S--t:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Ach das ist die Inse*l* die immer kleiner wird


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Stimmt wird kleiner wusste ich vorher noch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Also stimmt das L ?


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

ach so natürlich
S-lt:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann lag ich ja richtig  bitte das Y


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

:wow: sylt :wow:


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Dann noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

Ich nehme ein E und sage n8t


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Kein E und n8t der Herr


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2015)

bitte ein *A*


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Nov. 2015)

*I*gel wach werden


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Das A sehr gut 

A _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Der Igel ist auch da 

A _ _ _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2015)

da*nn* bitte ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein N


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Nov. 2015)

Dann vielleicht ein O


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2015)

oder eventuell ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein O


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Das S ja 

A _ _ _ i s


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2015)

da würde ein *K* gut hineinpassen


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Nov. 2015)

*R*ichtig so


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2015)

Klar ein K 

A _ k _ i s


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2015)

Das R natürlich auch 

A r k _ i s


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

da könnte ein *T* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl ist die "A r k t i s" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

zur Abwechslung wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> zur Abwechslung wieder einmal was leichtes



happy010 der Witz ist gut :thumbup:

Mal das leichte E


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> happy010 der Witz ist gut :thumbup:
> 
> Mal das leichte E



hab ja gesagt, was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Mal *s*chauen


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal *s*chauen



diesmal kein S


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Dann aber das R


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann aber das R



natürlich, bei einem leichten Wort 

*_ _ r _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Lass mal meinen *I*gel raus


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass mal meinen *I*gel raus



der ist schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> der ist schon im Winterschlaf



Jetzt wieder 

Mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder
> 
> Mal das A



*a*uch nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



*n*ein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

*M*eide leichte Wörter


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *M*eide leichte Wörter



leider auch kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



nein gar nicht, du nimmst nur die falschen Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> nein gar nicht, du nimmst nur die falschen Buchstaben



Bist heute sehr lustig drauf 

Mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bist heute sehr lustig drauf
> 
> Mal das H



Ha Ha Ha, guter Spruch - aber leider kein Treffer


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K wie Karl



leider kein K


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Toni



jetzt geht's los :thumbup:

*_ _ r t e _*

bin kurz weg


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



hab ja gesagt, leicht

*_ _ r t e l*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Willkommen zurück dafür bin ich gleich weg 

Versuche mal das G


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück dafür bin ich gleich weg
> 
> Versuche mal das G



na klar :thumbup:

*G _ r t e l*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Ein Ü dann bitte noch


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ü dann bitte noch



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*G ü r t e l*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Stelle schon mal ein neues rein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

dann bitte mal ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Nein kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2015)

dann vielleicht doch ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2015)

Das E logo 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das E logo
> 
> _ _ _ e _



:thx: *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2015)

Das R auch 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2015)

dann nehm' ich ma*l* ein *l*ustiges *L*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2015)

Nein ist wirklich kein lustiges Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein ist wirklich kein lustiges Wort



wenn's nicht lustig ist, nehm' ich ein *J*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein J


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2015)

Ich misch mich mal wieder ein und möchte bitte ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem katzenhaften *T* im Tank


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2015)

...das "D" könnte passen ...wenn der Rolli Hunger hat !!!


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Nov. 2015)

Vielleicht ein *O* wie *O*tter


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2015)

Nein kein T


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein D


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2015)

Aber das O 

O _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem bräunlichen *C*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Leider auch kein C


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2015)

dann nehme ich das *F* wie *f*eige Terroranschläge


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Na endlich 

O _ f e r


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

fehlt wohl noch ein *P*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl das "O p f e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

-----------
sind 11


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Dann nehme ich mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Ich nehm' ein A


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

-e-e-------:thumbup:
kein A


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Mal meinen *I*gel


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

-e-e----i--:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Dann bitte mal das R


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

und das S bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

Re-e-s--ir-:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Hinten das M


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Und irgendwo in der Mitte das N


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

Re-ens--irm:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Bitte ein G


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

Regens--irm:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

...und ein C


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

Regensc-irm:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Das H dann noch


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Da war die Robe wieder schneller


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

*Regenschirm*:WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da war die Robe wieder schneller



Du hast mir doch mit Absicht den Vortritt gelassen 


Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Wieder 11 Buchstaben


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Würde ich nie tun  dann mal das A


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Nov. 2015)

Und ein *E* was sonst


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

A ja, E nein:

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

S _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Ein H ist hier nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Versuch war erfolgreich 

S _ _ _ _ a r _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Was ist mit einem T


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

2x dabei 

S _ _ _ _ a r _ t _ t


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Bitte ein Ä


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Bitte wird gewährt 


S _ _ _ _ a r _ t ä t


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Logo 

S o _ _ _ a r _ t ä t


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das L


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Bist in Form heute 

S o l _ _ a r _ t ä t


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Muss gleich ins Bett  dann das D


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Gut, ich mach schnell 


S o l _ d a r _ t ä t


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Da muss wohl nochmal mein *I*gel ran


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss wohl nochmal mein *I*gel ran



Ja, da muss er 


S o l i d a r i t ä t (für 

)


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

Stimmt  in diesem Sinne sage ich für heute n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2015)

Gut*e*n Morg*e*n


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2015)

Ebenfalls einen Guten 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2015)

bitte ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich kein S



dann aber ein *R *


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2015)

Volltreffer 

_ e r r _ r


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Volltreffer
> 
> _ e r r _ r



*O*ho


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2015)

Joohoo 

_ e r r o r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

da wird ja wohl ein *T* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Gut geraten der zunehmende "T e r r o r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das übliche E



natürlich 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Dann natürlich auch das R


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann natürlich auch das R



selbstverständlich 

*_ _ r _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Dann selbstverständlich auch das S


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann selbstverständlich auch das S



nein, leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

wie *n*ee lief doch so gut


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> wie *n*ee lief doch so gut



leider auch kein N


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



der schläft doch schon


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

*D*afür weck ich ihn extra


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*afür weck ich ihn extra



*D*a hat er aber sicher keine Freude


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

nee nee nehme mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> nee nee nehme mal das T



auch nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das H



kein *H *


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein A



*a*uch nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Sag ich doch *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag ich doch *b*lödes Wort



gar nicht blöd


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Nehme ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein L bitte



wie immer muss Robe kommen :thumbup:

*_ _ r _ e l*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme ein M



nicht vorhanden


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Vielleicht ein F?


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie immer muss Robe kommen :thumbup:



*K*önnt mich mal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein F?



Robe hat's drauf :thumbup:

*_ _ r f e l*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*önnt mich mal



muss nicht sein


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli hat *ü*berhaupt keinen Bock mehr


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Doch ein W :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Rolli hat *ü*berhaupt keinen Bock mehr



:thumbup: *_ ü r f e l*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch ein W :WOW:



:WOW: :thumbup: *W ü r f e l*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Für euch mal was leichtes hoffe komme ohne Tipps hin 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

dann mal wieder ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Es wird jetzt zwar kalt, weck' trotzdem mal deinen *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Nee nee jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

mmh, dann mal ein L wie Laub bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Wie kommste den darauf  stimmt aber

_ _ _ _ e l _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wie kommste den darauf  stimmt aber




Mit dem L hatte ich hier oft Glück 

Dann mal das D bitte!


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

*D*amit aber nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

ich hätte gerne ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

*B*escheidenes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

*s*ogar ein *s*ehr be*s*cheidenes Wort


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Immer wen Robe meckert stimmt es 

_ _ _ b e l _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Dafür kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2015)

ich versuche ein *N*


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Gut, dann meckere ich mal weiter,

Ein *n*icht so tolles Wort


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Zweimal N sollt ihr haben 

_ n _ b e l n


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

*K*önnte ein K dabeisein


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Ist sogar 

K n _ b e l n


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Ich vermute mal ein O


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Richtig vermutet das "K n o b e l n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Fange mal mit dem A an


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Aller Anfang ist schwer, kein A


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Sagst geht fast immer  ein L


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Das L geht nur bei mir


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Na gut dann das E


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Wird ja auch Zeit 

_ _ _ _ e e


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Otto schläft schon


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Was ist mit dem R


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Der *R*olli scheint auch schon zu schlafen


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Hellwach  und *P*rost


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Prost geht zurück 

Trotzdem kein P


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Gut dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Treffer :thumbup:

S _ _ _ e e


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Rate mal weiter ein T


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Kein T


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Ach der Wetterumschwung  ein N


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ach der Wetterumschwung  ein N



Genau der :thumbup:

S _ _ n e e


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Na dann das H


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

Aber ja doch 

S _ h n e e


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das C


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da fehlt noch das C



Du glaubst richtig :thumbup:


Schnee war gesucht


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

Mache noch ein schnelles leichtes und dann n8t

_ _ _ _ _

Gib Gas Robe


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

Dann mach mal den armen *I*gel wach


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

Lass ihn schlafen und schaue aus den Fenster


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

*N*a gut


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ n


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

Ich hab das N eigentlich vorne gesehen 


Ein E vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

So kann man sich irren 

_ e _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

*R*olli, Du hast gewonnen


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

Was 

R e _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

*G*ut, das war's :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl der "R e g e n" :thumbup:

n8t Robe bis später


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

Bis später, Rolli 

Und noch ein neues Wort für später 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2015)

na dann leg ich mal ein *E* vor


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2015)

Mache ich das S dabei


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

Nur das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2015)

dann nehme ich ein *N*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

N geht :thumbup:

_ _ n _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2015)

Du bist ja gut 

T _ n t e


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Rate mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2015)

ich glaube eher an den *I*gel, der ja inzwischen ausgeschlafen sein müsste


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich glaube eher an den *I*gel, der ja inzwischen ausgeschlafen sein müsste



Nein, nein, der Igel braucht viiiel Schlaf


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Rate mal das A



Die Tante war gesucht :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Stelle mal ein neues rein 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Mal ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Hallo und nein


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Wörter mit 4 Buchstaben sind ein Elend 

Dann probiere ich mal ein O


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Ich weiss  und nein


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2015)

ich scheuche den *U*hu auf


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Leider auch kein U


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Dann lass' doch wenigstens die *A*msel fliegen


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann lass' doch wenigstens die *A*msel fliegen



Gut 

_ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Sehr gut 

S _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Das ist ja *t*oll


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Sagst es 

S _ a t


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Gut, dann gebe ich mal *k*ontra


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Richtig gekontert  "S k a t" stimmt


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Neues Wort, wieder 4 Buchstaben 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Bitte mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Bitte gewährt 


_ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

R ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Leider auch kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein H 

Tipp: Bleibe mal beim Thema Skat


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



Stimmt 

B _ b e


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Kann ja nur noch das U sein


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

:WOW: Bube ist es :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Stelle noch eins rein sage jetzt aber n8t Robe 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Nov. 2015)

N8 Rolli,

ein E probiere ich aber noch


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2015)

dann halt das *A*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2015)

Klar 

_ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2015)

was ist mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2015)

Geht auch 

_ a n _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2015)

...das "d" bitte mal !!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ a n d


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2015)

..das "W" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein W


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Logo ist die "H a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

dann mal was ganz leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Naja  mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Naja  mal das S



ist leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Desert Fox (24 Nov. 2015)

dann darf doch ein *E* nicht fehlen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> dann darf doch ein *E* nicht fehlen



fehlt nicht :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das R



war wahrscheinlich zu leicht - Doppeltreffer :thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ r r e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Keine *A*hnung


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Keine *A*hnung



das glaube ich dir nicht 

*_ _ _ a r r e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Jetzt ahne ich was  ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt ahne ich was  ein G



war wirklich zu leicht 

*G _ _ a r r e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

So leicht auch nich*t*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> So leicht auch nich*t*



doch - du hattest nur einen Fehlversuch 

*G _ t a r r e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Hatte auch kurz H*i*lfe


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hatte auch kurz H*i*lfe



:WOW:

*G I T A R R E* ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

na dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Leider nicht


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Kitzel mal den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Kitzel mal den *I*gel bitte



Nee der bissig


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

*B*öser Igel


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Nein isser nicht das andere auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

o.k., dann lass' mal die *A*msel fliegen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Bleibt auch im Käfig


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Was ist mit dem *U*hu?


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2015)

ich hätte gerne ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Hat schon was  aber als Buchstabe nicht


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Ach das U glatt übersehen 

_ u _ _

sorry Robe


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Dann hau mal den *K*olibri rein


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Nein mach ich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Was ist mit dem *H*uhn?


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Nee die Lösung steht doch schon beim schiwi muss man nur deuten


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Na gut, ich *d*eute mal


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Falsch gedeutet 

zur Erinnerung: _ u _ _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Na *l*ogisch, au Mann kopf99


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Kannst aufhören  sonst kommste nicht auf den ersten Buchstaben happy010

_ u l l


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

*N*a gut, ich hör ja schon auf


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Dein Glück  "N u l l " stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Nein, nein, mit Hirn und Verstand gelöst 

Hier mal ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

*S*agt jeder


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Nein, sagt nicht jeder


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Dann sag j*a*


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

A _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Kein T dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Bitte ein E


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein E



Dieser Bitte kann leider nicht gewährt werden


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Dann hau das R rein


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau das R rein



Nö, keine Lust


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

*F*aule User hier


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *F*aule User hier



Stimmt 

Soll aber nicht heißen, daß da ein F dabei ist


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein H 

Tipp: Ist eine Automarke


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Lass ich mal meinen *I*gel wieder los


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Lass' den Igel schlafen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



Stimmt 

A _ d _


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Ich hab' den Igel außen vorgelassen, sorry 

A _ d i


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2015)

Jawohl, der "Audi" ist es :thumbup:

Bin dann mal weg, n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2015)

zur Abwechslung einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2015)

dann halt ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2015)

dann muss wohl wieder der *I*gel aufgeweckt werden


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2015)

Der pennt immer noch


----------



## fred89 (26 Nov. 2015)

*U*li Hoeneß?


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Nov. 2015)

*S*chwieriges Wort


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Das U ist dabei 

_ _ _ u _


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Das S auch 

_ _ _ u s


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Nov. 2015)

damit wird's auch nicht *l*eichter


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Aber jetzt 

L _ _ u s


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Nov. 2015)

ich versuche ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Sicher 

L _ t u s


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

*O*h was kann den da noch fehlen


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Stimmt "L o t u s" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

auf ein neues 
----------
sind 10


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

treffer:thumbup:
---e------


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Komisch dann das R


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

doppel treffer:thumbup::thumbup:
---er---r-


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Mach mal das A da rein


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

und noch einer :thumbup:
---er--ar-
weist es wohl schon


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Bin doch kein *H*ellseher


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

H--er--ar-
also noch in der Ausbildung machst das schon wie ein alter Hase


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

fehlt doch noch ein wenig Übung


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Klar  mal das M


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

Kein M
H--er--ar-


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Kein *G*lück mehr


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das L


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

Kein Treffer


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

H--erb-ar-
geht doch


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Mal das P


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

auch kein P
mal ein Tipp Fortbewegungsmittel


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

Ute ist nicht nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

*O*hh nee


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

Ho-erboar-
es klappt wieder:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Ist aber kein deutsches Wort  mal das D


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

Ho-erboard
:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Jetzt würde Marty sagen ein V


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

Richtig Hoverboard :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Mach mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Nov. 2015)

*G*ute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Nacht  und kein G


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Nov. 2015)

bitte ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Klar 

_ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Nov. 2015)

dann nehm ich mal ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2015)

vielleicht ist hinten ein *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Aber sicher nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Nov. 2015)

Wie sieht es mit einem *N* aus


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Schlecht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Ist ja sowas von einfach


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2015)

na dann versuche ich halt ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Leider auch nicht  kleiner Tipp was mit Auto


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2015)

na dann halt das *T*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ _ a t


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Weck' den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Wer stört da meinen Igel 

_ i a t


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Ich weiß, das war *f*ies


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Kenne ich ja von dir  "F i a t" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Unüblicherweise dabei 

_ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Also kein Ope*l*


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Nein, *k*ein Opel


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Mal das S


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Aber warum betonst das K hatte nach L gefragt


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein S dabei 

Tipp: Hat nichts mit Auto zu tun


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber warum betonst das K hatte nach L gefragt



Hab mich verguckt, auch kein L


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Toller *T*ipp


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Toller *T*ipp



Ich weiß 

Kein T


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ e r _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Bestimmt ein H


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

*H*oho 

H e r _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Rate mal das Z


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Rate mal das Z



Wie kommst Du darauf 

H e r z ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Wusste schon immer du hast ein Herz für mich lol3

Mach mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Ich lasse mal den Ig*e*l schlafen


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Lass ihn aber nicht ganz schlafen  sonst keine Lösung jedenfalls das E nicht


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Ich wecke *i*hn nur ganz kurz


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Das war der falsche Buchstabe im Wort Igel


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Bleibt ja nicht mehr so viel 

Den Ige*l* bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Schon lustig das gesuchte G nimste nicht 

Aber hatte mich auch blöd ausgedrückt 

_ _ g _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Dann hau mal den *A*meisenbär rein


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Jetzt aber 

_ a g _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Tier oder Automarke, das ist hier die Frage 

Den *R*olli bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Ist doch oft beides 

_ a g _ a r


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal den *U*hu bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Woher weist du das  gebe nie wieder Tipps 

_ a g u a r


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

*J*uchhu, gelöst :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Bist dir aber sicher 

"J a g u a r" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Ich stelle nochmal eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Jo *e*ins noch


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Ist dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Das R geht auch gut


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

Das R geht diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Dann mal da schiwi L


----------



## Robe22 (27 Nov. 2015)

da schiwi L geht 

L _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

L _ n _ e 

Das geht aber schnell :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Kannst meinen *I*gel echt nicht pennen lassen :angry:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

Ach Quatsch, um diese Uhrzeit lasse ich ihn pennen


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

War mir *s*icher


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein S, leider


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

Nein, kein blödes Wort 

Tipp: Ich bin meinem heutigen Thema treu geblieben


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Was war doch noch  ein K wie Kuss


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

Nicht ganz 

Noch ein Tipp: Ist ein Organ


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Musste nur mal nachscha*u*en


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Musste nur mal nachscha*u*en



Jo 

L u n _ e


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Würde sagen da fehlt noch das G


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

*G*lückwunsch 

L u n g e ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Stelle noch eins rein sage jetzt aber n8t Robe 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2015)

Gut*e* Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

und noch ein Treffer 

_ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2015)

ich beginne diesmal mit einem *R *


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Leider kein R


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Das *L*esen ist schwierig


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Das L stimmt 

_ _ e l


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

*I*st das schwierig, hmmm!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Auch kein i


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

*O*b es wohl ein deutscher Auto-Hersteller ist?


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Könnte sein 

O _ e l


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Dann lehn ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage OPEL


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2015)

Richtig ist "O p e l" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2015)

Mach ich mal weiter 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2015)

bitte ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2015)

Leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2015)

na dann halt ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2015)

Aus der Übung gekommen


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2015)

hätte ich vielleicht ein *O* nehmen sollen?


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2015)

Schon besser 

_ o _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2015)

was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

nix iss


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> nix iss



i*ss* vielleicht wa*s* mit *S*?


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

iss nix mit S  mit X auch nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Dez. 2015)

Wieder mal ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Nix blöd


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Dez. 2015)

Das *m*üssen wir er noch sehen.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Leider auch kein M


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Dez. 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem R


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Wird auch Zeit 

_ o r _


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Dez. 2015)

*D*as wird doch.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Ja wird was 

_ o r d


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Dez. 2015)

N sollte noch fehlen


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

Das "M" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Leider auch nicht der Herr


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...nabend "Rolli"...das "F" bitte mal !!!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Marco kann ich drehen und wenden passt nicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...na dann in hau mal das "F" rin !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Ach nee schnell geändert 

"F o r d" stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

..naja, ich wollte auf "Wort" gehen...und dann ich "Schlaukopp" gemerkt, "Wort" 
schreibt man hinten mit "t"....lol !!!


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...mal wieder was schweres...

*------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Kommt schon mal um diese Uhrzeit vor 

Nehme mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kommt schon mal um diese Uhrzeit vor
> 
> Nehme mal das E



...man ist keine 20 mehr 

..das "e" geht, der Herr !!!

*---e--*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Dann bestimmt auch das R


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

..nix "r" Meister !!!!

*---e--*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Also das S mal


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...kein "s" dabei !!

*---e--*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Also meine Geheimwaffe der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...aber doch nicht *vier* Wochen vor Weihnachten :angry:

*---e--*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Gut mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*---e-t*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...an Nordpol gibt es das auch, glaube ich 

*---ent*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

*A*hhhaaa :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*A--ent*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Hoffe mal auf das seltene V


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*A-vent*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Ah HC-BB Ausflug beendet 

Mal das D


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

...man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts !!

*Advent *:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Stelle noch eins rein bin aber dann weg 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2015)

...das "t" bitte mal !!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Dez. 2015)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Dez. 2015)

na dann wieder einmal das *A*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Weck den *I*gel, ist warm genug draussen


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Mach ich 

_ i _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

*S*pitze :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ _ _ a _ s


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

*K*lasse


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Ist ja auch zu leicht für dich 

_ i k _ _ a _ s


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

*L*eicht ist hier untertrieben


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Hast Recht 

_ i k _ l a _ s


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal bitte das U


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Sofort 

_ i k _ l a u s


----------



## Desert Fox (3 Dez. 2015)

und ich das O


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich 

_ i k o l a u s


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Das N nehme ich dann.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Da war ich wohl zu spät


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Richtig "N i k o l a u s" :thumbup: bist dran


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Viel Spass


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal das E


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Geht aber besser.

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Bitte mal das H


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Oh, oh. Das H ist leider nicht vorhanden.

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Ein R vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Weder R noch S. 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Dann bitte mal das A


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Na endlich. Ein A gibt es sogar zwei mal aber kein I.

_ a _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Oje, ich glaube heute ist nicht dein Tag, Rolli. Kein L vorhanden.

_ a _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Ich versuch das M


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

*M*acht nix


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Super, das M ist eine gute Wahl :thumbup:

_ a _ _ e _ _ a _ m


----------



## ganjabus (3 Dez. 2015)

Ein S wie Schnapsdrossel?


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Haha Obwohl mir das Wort Schnapsdrossel super gefaellt, leider nein.

_ a _ _ e _ _ a _ m


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Und ein B wie Baum


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Jetzt geht's aber los hier.


_ a _ _ e _ b a u m


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Nehme das N


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Das war aber nun einfach Haha.

_ a n n e n b a u m


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Es sollte noch das T fehlen


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Bravo, Robe :WOW: 

T a n n e n b a u m

Ich wuerde sagen du bist dran.


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

o.k.

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Unüblicherweise dabei 

_ e _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Nix *O*h Wunder


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2015)

Nein, der hat sich heute schon verausgabt


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

Stimm*t* schon 2 Einsätze


----------



## Robe22 (4 Dez. 2015)

Auch kein T dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (4 Dez. 2015)

Nein, kein blödes Wort 

Tipp: Gehört an den Tannenbaum


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Ein G wie Glas


----------



## Robe22 (4 Dez. 2015)

Kein G


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Aber bestimmt das R


----------



## Robe22 (4 Dez. 2015)

Na klar 

_ e r _ e


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Aha dann mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (4 Dez. 2015)

K e r _ e :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal noch das Z


----------



## Robe22 (4 Dez. 2015)

"Kerze" stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

Bin dann mal weg, n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Jo n8t Robe bis dene


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Stelle schon mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2015)

zur Abwechslung einmal ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Sogar mittig 

_ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...das "r" bitte :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...so ein kleines "i"


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Weder ein kleines noch ein grosses


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...ich versuchs mit dem netten "r".........:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

*T*or für Schalke !!!!! 1:0:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Schön und hier sind zwei 

_ _ _ e t t _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

O nein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...das "z" wie zweinull Schalke !!!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Wieder ein Punkt weniger  kein Z


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

und die *"D"rei *:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

..das"S" wie Schalke


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...das nette "p" ..Bitte!!!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Viel fehlt ja nicht mehr


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...das "u" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

..das "v"..bitte mal:angry:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Auch nicht kleiner Tipp womit fängt das ABC an


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

*a*:wow::wow:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Geht doch 

_ a _ e t t a


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...das "m" doch nicht etwa ??


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Doch 

_ a m e t t a


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

*Lametta*
..es gibt doch noch einen Menschen, der kennt das noch !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Aber sicher war ja eine schwere Geburt 

"L a m e t t a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

..gibt es immer, Tag und Nacht !!!!

*------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2015)

Zu langsam dann ändere ich mal auf ein W


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

jep, zweimal das "e"...jut die Herren !!!:thumbup::thumbup:
..und das "w" ...und alles wieder zu leicht

*We--e-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Mal doppelt T


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2015)

Ich bin mal so frei *R*ichtig


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

*...ich eile !!!!*

*Wetter*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2015)

Auf ein neues.
----


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Mal das A


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2015)

kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2015)

Hätte klappen können.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2015)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2015)

kein R und S
nur ein Buchstabe aus der letzten Lösung


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Dann das E


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2015)

Der ist es nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Dann das T


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

Das T ist es auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Bleibt ja nur noch das W


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

W---:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

*Wi--*:thumbup:
er ist wach :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

*N*ee werde immer müder


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

Win-:thumbup:
snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Dann noch das D


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

Richtig der Wind:WOW:
n8t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Wünsche auch eine n8t

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

hatten wir schon ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Diesmal kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

*A*ha, kein E


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Aha aber 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

das ist *s*chwer


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Leider kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein S



dann vielleicht ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Nicht bei diesem Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

das ist nicht *l*eicht


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Doch  hat mit den Vorwörtern zu tun 

_ l _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch  hat mit den Vorwörtern zu tun
> 
> _ l _ _ a



das hilft mir auch nicht weiter *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich auch kein R  willste noch ein Tipp


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

*K*ein weiterer Tipp


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Aha 

K l _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2015)

*i*st e*i*n *I* dabe*i*?


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Ja mein Igel auch 

K l i _ a


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

Was *m*ag da noch fehlen


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Wenn man denkt da kommt heut nichts mehr kommt ein Desert her 

Stimmt natürlich das "K l i m a" :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

Immer im Notfall zur stelle.

------


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Gut zu wiss*e*n


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

-----r:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

*A*ch da ganz versteckt


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Nehme dann mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

Auch nicht dabei 

wer


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

treffer
---t-r
:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Etwa ein o wie Otto


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

-o-tor
Doppel Treffer


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Ich kenne nur das *N*eutor


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2015)

Nicht dabei 
Ich dachte schon du hast es.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Nee keine Ahnung was das sein soll ein B wie Botox


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Dez. 2015)

das b ist nicht dabei

Ich gib mal noch einen Tipp
Serie


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

Kenne ich bestimmt nicht  nehme mal das M


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Dez. 2015)

kein M dabei

wer
Serie
BBC


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

Siehste schaue nur deutsche Sender  rate mal das D


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Dez. 2015)

Do-tor :thumbup:
Ist auch ein deutsches Wort wenn man von dem letztem fehlendem Buchstaben absieht


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

Meinste ein C


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Dez. 2015)

Doctor:WOW::thumbup:
er passte gerade so gut


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

Aha und das ist jetzt ein Serie auf BBC noch nie gehört deshalb nur deutsche Wörter 

Stelle mal noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Dez. 2015)

G*e*nau g*e*nomm*e*n Doctor Who


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

Die Serie kenne ich schon aber soll darauf kommen :angry:

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Dez. 2015)

Gute *N*acht


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

n8t der Herr und kein N


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Dez. 2015)

Ein R wie Rentier


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

Auch kein R


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2015)

Ein L bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2015)

bitte ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Das L passt 

_ _ _ _ e l


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein A



da*s* i*s*t nicht *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2015)

dann hätte ich gerne 2 *M* in der *M*itte


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Nein ist kein Himmel  aber ein Buchstabe davon passt


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2015)

dann versuche ich das *I* wie *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Jawohl mein Igel 

_ i _ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2015)

sind vielleicht zwei *T* in der Mitte?


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Nein auch kein T  letzter Tpp hat mit meinen Vorwort zu tun und findet gerade in Paris statt 

Jetzt aber


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

...nabends zusammen 

*...das "G" bitte mal !!!*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Sehr gut 

G i _ _ e l


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

...das "f" bitte mal !!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Aber klar 

G i _ f e l


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

..na dann klopp des "p" auch noch rin !!!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Stimmt der "Gi p f e l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

*-----*..............


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---ke*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Ein C vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

...kein "c" dabei !!!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Wie nee  dann das R


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

..kein "r" dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

..nix "s" dabei

*---ke*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

..aha !!!!

*-a-ke*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

...nee, dein erster Gedanke war besser :WOW:

*-a-ke*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

...sag ich doch !!!!

*-anke*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Sag dann auch mal "D a n k e" nach Berlin


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

Ein*Danke*zurück nach Essen !!!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Stelle noch eins rein bin aber gleich weg 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

..hau mal noch zwei "e" rin !!!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Nein nur eins 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

..ganz schön geizig !!!

...das "i" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ e _ _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2015)

*G*uten Morgen


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2015)

Moin und kein G


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2015)

dann ein Versuch mit *S*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2015)

was ist mit einem *N*


----------



## Robe22 (8 Dez. 2015)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Das N ist dabei 

_ e _ _ i n


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Das R auch 

_ e r _ i n


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2015)

jetzt wird es woh*l* *l*ocker zu schaffen sein


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Sehe ich auch so 

_ e r l i n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

b...b...b..Berlin:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Du musst es ja wissen 

"B e r l i n"  ist richtig


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

...hat jeder schon mal in der Hand gehabt 

*------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Nehme das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

..na Hallo !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*S--e-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

*G*lück gehabt


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

"G"... ist nicht doll


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

*I*gel noch mal ran


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

...immer der arme Igel :angry::angry:

...nix "i"....

*S--e-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

*D*er brauchte Bewegung


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

..kein "D" dabei.........kleiner Tipp..Es ist kein Messer ...und auch keine Gabel !!

*S--e-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Aha ein *L*öffel


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2015)

ich nehme mal das *C*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich nehme mal das *C*



Au, dieser Mensch ahnt was !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Sc-e-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Was ist mit meinem L


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Na gut das H


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

..na geht doch !!!

*Sche-e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Geht immer mal das R  und jetzt Fussball


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Schere*:thx:

...nix Fussball...nur Leverkusen ...........bin mal gespannt !!!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2015)

ich fang mal mit einem *O* an


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ o _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> _ o _ _



na da hab ich Glück gehabt und gut ge*r*aten


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Ist ja auch leicht 

_ o r _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem *F*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2015)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Wieder nicht dachte schon du weist es


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Dez. 2015)

Muss *d*er *D*esser wieder helfen


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Damit aber nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Dez. 2015)

*W*as soll den das *w*erden.


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Davon will ich jetzt viel sehen


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Dez. 2015)

ich versuch mal mit einem T


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Aha 

T o r _


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Dez. 2015)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Dez. 2015)

Ein C wie Cäsar


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Wenn du nicht lösen willst dann lass es :angry:


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Dez. 2015)

Wenn es den so einfach wäre vielleicht ein X


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Auch kein X


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

ich nehme das Vogel-F


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Auch kein F


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

ein E muss es dann aber sein!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Richtig sind die "T o r e" :thumbup:


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Gott sei Dank!

Hier ein wirklich schweres!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Gott sei Dank!

Hier ein wirklich schweres!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _

fein!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Ein S auch


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Leider nein, leider gar nüsch

/


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Leider nein, leider gar nüsch

/


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Ein E geht immer


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

_ r _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

*A*ha geht doch


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

_ r a e a _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

/\
kein K.


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

/\
leider kein K.


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

leider auch nicht; kein "N".

|
/ \


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

*zonk*

|
|
/ \


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das P wie Paul


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

*P* r a e a _ _ e _ 

et wird, et wird!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Ein M bitte


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

*P* r a e a _ _ e _ 

et wird, et wird!


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

er hat's!

P r a e a m _ e _


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Dann das B


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

du quälst mich..

P r a e a m b e _


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Dann hau mal das L rein


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Ladies & Gentlemen, 
we have a winner!

ROLLI!

and now the word we were looking for:

PRÄAMBEL


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Ladies & Gentlemen, 
we have a winner!

ROLLI!

and now the word we were looking for:

PRÄAMBEL


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Bin jetzt erstmal weg bis später


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

...das *"A"*..bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Kannste nicht vorne anfangen ist einfacher 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

.......................................................


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

*E*...........:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Auch dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ a _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

..das "i" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Hast es fast 

_ e i _ i _ a _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

...geht wieder !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

..das "d" mal bitte, der Herr !!!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Bist gut 

_ e i _ i _ a _ e _ d


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

...das "n" schreit !!!!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Hab es gehört 

_ e i _ i _ a _ e n d


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

...das "b" will auch rein !!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Da wollen so viele rein 

_ e i _ i _ a b e n d


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

...das "g" auch


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Logo 

_ e i _ i g a b e n d


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

...Das große "H" bitte mal:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Aber sicher 

H e i _ i g a b e n d


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

...na dann mal das kleine "l"


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Stimmt der "H e i l i g a b e n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

..mal was leichtes :
-----


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Wie immer das E


----------



## Robe22 (14 Dez. 2015)

Ich nehme mal den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2015)

...das "e" ist dabei, das "i" nicht !!

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2015)

Mal meinen *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2015)

...kein *I*gel dabei !!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Dez. 2015)

Darf das A mitspielen.


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...kein "S" dabei...aber das "A" :thumbup::thumbup:

*-a--e*


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Dez. 2015)

Und das *T*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Ta--e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Bitte mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

jupp !!!!

*...nabend Rolli *:WOW:

*Tanne *:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Hey Berliner 

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...das "a" bitte mal !!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Logo 

_ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

..wo ein "A" ist, ist heute auch ein "O"


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Kommt hin 

_ o _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

..na dann mal das "k"...


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Ist ja auch echt schwer 

_ o k a _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...ich muss nicht mal Google bemühen 

Das "l" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Hehe extra für dich 

_ o k a l


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...gleich Auslosung...:WOW:

*..das "P" bitte mal:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Jo und "P o k a l" stimmt natürlich :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...mal was Neues:

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

..kein "e" dabei !!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

..auch das "S"...nicht dabei !!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Aber dann das R


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...das "r"...nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

..auch kein "B" dabei !!!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

Versuch gescheitert...kein "H" dabei 

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

was ist mit dem A


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...jetzt geht`s loo oos !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Hehe mal meinen *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

jepp !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-----i*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

*Juti !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ka-----i*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Ein T bitte mal


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

..kein "T" dabei


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

...kein "N" dabei...aber so ähnlich !!!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

*M*ann, *M*ann


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

jup jup ...:thumbup:

*Ka---mmi*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Aha mal das U


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Kau-ummi*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

Zum Abschluss noch das G bin hier weg für heute


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup: und :thx:

*Kaugummi*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2015)

Noch eben ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2015)

...das übliche "e" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## hpz (18 Dez. 2015)

Dann aber wohl ein *a*.


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Aber ja 

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Lass' mal den *I*gel raus


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Huhu Robe :WOW: aber der Igel schläft


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Na, dann mal *h*u*h*u Rolli


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Klasse 

H _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Vielleicht ein O?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Sehr gut 

H o _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal bitte ein N


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Auch dabei 

H o _ _ a n _


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

D wie Deutschland?


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Ist aber nicht Germany 

H o _ _ a n d


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Naja, dann halt *L*uxemburg


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Nee etwas höher 

"H o l l a n d" stimmt natürlich :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Hier mal ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Bestimmt ein E


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Geht 

_ r _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

und das H hinterher


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

_ r _ h _ _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Bitte ein C


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Kein C


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

*F*olltreffer 


F r _ h _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Bitte ein Ü


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

Warum so entsetzt? 


F r ü h _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Stimmt bei dem Wetter 

Bitte ein G


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2015)

F r ü h _ _ _ g


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2015)

*N*atürlich dabei 


F r ü h _ _ n g


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2015)

Sage mal ein leises i er schläft noch


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2015)

Pssst 


F r ü h _ i n g


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2015)

Bitte dann noch ein L


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2015)

Aber gerne doch 

*Frühling* passt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2015)

Stelle noch eins rein sage aber schon mal n8t

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2015)

*N*8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2015)

Ja und weg 

_ _ _ n _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Dez. 2015)

Da darf doch kein E fehlen


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ n e e


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Dez. 2015)

*S*ehr *s*chwer


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Logo 

S _ _ n e e


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Bitte ein C


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Wie hast du das bloss erraten 

S c _ n e e


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

*H*allo Rolli


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Hey Robe  und "S c h n e e" stimmt


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Bitte das übliche E


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

War klar  mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Das geht :thumbup:

_ _ _ s _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Das geht auch 

_ _ _ s _ h


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Dann auch das C


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Jawoll :thumbup:

_ _ _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

und jetzt  das P vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Keine Sorge, kein *P*utsch


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Dachte mehr an Pu*n*sch


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Pu*n*sch ist es auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Nein, auch kein R dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Ein A vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

J*a* 

_ a _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

F ist falsch


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Aha dann das M


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

M a _ s c h


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Kann ja nur noch das T sein


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

Der Schnee*matsch* wurde gesucht und nicht gefunden :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Jo bin weg für heute morgen nochmal früh raus n8t Robe 

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2015)

*G*ute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Leider kein G


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

..dreimal das "t" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Ja einmal 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ t _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

..das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ n _ _ _ t _ n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

...das "e" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ _ n _ _ _ t e n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

...das "h" geht bestimmt :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Gut sogar 

_ e _ h n _ _ h t e n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

...jetzt muß der *I*gel ran :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Er darf mal kurz raus 

_ e i h n _ _ h t e n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

...das "W" bitte !!!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Sicher,Sicher 

W e i h n _ _ h t e n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

*a*ha......ist wieder soweit


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Bist ja gut heute 

W e i h n a _ h t e n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

...das "c" ..Bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Da hat er es :thumbup:

"W e i h n a c h t e n" ist richtig


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

...gehört dazu !!!

*-------*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e---*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

...kein "s" dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

...auch kein "r" dabei 

...hing bei deiner Mutter immer am Weihnachtsbaum :WOW:

*---e---*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Meinste was es gar nicht mehr gibt  2xT


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Meinste was es gar nicht mehr gibt  2xT



ja!!..Leider !!:thumbup::thumbup:

*---ett-*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Dann 2xA


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-etta*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

jup..:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ametta*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal noch das L und damit sage ich n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2015)

*Lametta*:thumbup::thumbup:

*und G8*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Dez. 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem S


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Dabei 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Mindestens ein E sollte dabeisein


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Dann muß halt der *I*gel wieder herhalten


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Jetzt muss er echt arbeiten 

_ _ _ i s _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Gut, jetzt darf er sich wieder ausruhen 

Bitte ein N


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Ist schon wieder am pennen 

_ _ _ i s _ _ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Ich würde sagen, er leidet an Frühjahrsmüdigkeit 

Bitte ein G


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Leider kein G


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Vielleicht ein C?


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Sogar vorne jetzt ist es leicht 

C _ _ i s _ _ i n _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Das D dann bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Dez. 2015)

Und ein K


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Klar das D 

C _ _ i s _ _ i n d


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Das K auch 

C _ _ i s _ k i n d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Dann das T bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Dez. 2015)

dann ändere ich mal auf ein H


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Aber nur ein T 

C _ _ i s t k i n d


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Und dann noch das R bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Ach da hat ja einer geändert 

C h _ i s t k i n d


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

und Robe hat es  das "C h r i s t k i n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Hier mal noch eins 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Dez. 2015)

Der *I*gel darf doch nicht schlafen


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte




Sogar 2x :thumbup:

_ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Der *I*gel darf doch nicht schlafen



Nein, der *I*gel brauch erstmal eine Pause


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Dez. 2015)

Dann *G*ute Nacht Igel


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das S



S passt 

_ e s _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Dann *G*ute Nacht Igel



Dem Igel wünsche ich natürlich auch eine *G*ute Nacht 

G e s _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Dez. 2015)

Ein K fehlt doch sicher noch


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Beides dabei 


G e s _ _ e n k


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Mal das C bitte


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Bitteschön 


G e s c _ e n k


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Glaube da fehlt noch ein H


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Du glaubst richtig :thumbup:

*Geschenk* war gesucht


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Mal ein schnelles 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Sicher nicht


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Na gut, dann mal das A bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Logo 

_ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ s


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Dann das N bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Gut heute 

_ a n s


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Dann bitte noch das G


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Richtig die "G a n s" freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2015)

Die arme Gans 

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal,

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2015)

Wünsche dir auch eine n8t Robe


----------



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

W please: D


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2015)

@ Robe22
...ich haue mal einen kurzen rein !!!!

*-----*


----------



## Desert Fox (30 Dez. 2015)

Ich versuche es wieder mal mit einem E


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2015)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (31 Dez. 2015)

Ich versuche ein A


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2016)

...kein "A" dabei !!!

*-e-er*


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2016)

Bitte ein F


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Fe-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2016)

*U*je, hoffentlich brennt es nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2016)

Probiere denn *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Das *Feuer*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2016)

dann was neues 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2016)

Das übliche "e" Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

ist vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das R



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Dann das S


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann das S



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein A



nein


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Dann bestimmt ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt ein H



natürlich :thumbup:

*_ _ _ h e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Auch ein C


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein C



das war nicht schwer 

*_ _ c h e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

und jetzt  ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt  ein K



nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Ein B bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein B bitte



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



jetzt bist du auf der Zielgerade 

*_ o c h e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Schätze mal das W


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schätze mal das W



gut geschätzt :thumbup:

*W o c h e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

Diesmal kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Sehr gut 

A _ _ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2016)

da hab ich aber auf den *T*isch gehauen


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Ja war nicht schlecht 

A _ _ t a _


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Hi 
Schon lang nicht mehr gespielt...

Wie wärs mit einem *L* ?


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

und nichts verlernt  Hallo

A l l t a _


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

ein *G* eventuell?


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Ja wir sind wieder im "A l l t a g" angekommen :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Dann sag ich mal "Guten (All)Tag" 
Auf ↓ ein Neues

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Ja dann mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2016)

ein Versuch mit *A*


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Hi schiwi 

leider kein übliches *E*, dafür aber ein *A* 

_ _ A _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Nehme mal das R und Hallo schiwi


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup: Rolli!

_ R A _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Mal sehen was jetzt kommt  ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rolli und Schweizer, ich versuche ein *M*


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

leider kein *M*, dafür aber ein *S* :thumbup:

_ R A _ _ S


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Lass ich mal meinen *I*gel los


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Volltreffer! *I* ist dabei 

_ R A _ I S


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das seltene X


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2016)

was ist mit einem *P*


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Weder *X*, noch *P*, Windows lässt grüßen!


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

*W*as soll das den sein


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

auch kein *W* wie *w*eiter raten


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Habe keine Ahnung also das B


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

*B*illiger gehts wohl nicht 
Leider kein *B*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

*D*och


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

leider auch kein *D* 
Jetzt wirds noch billiger, bald isses...


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das F


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

auch kein *F*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Nehme mal das G


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Ich glaub jetzt hat ers!
apropos billig 

G R A _ I S


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Ist Zufall  dann mal das T


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Richtig! :thumbup:
Billiger als billig ist...

G R A T I S


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Leider nein


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

ein *E* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

Dann versuch ichs auch mal mit *N*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

wie wärs mit nem *R*?
Wenn nicht, bin ich weg für heut


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Muß leider den *I*gel wecken


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Das R geht der Igel ist schon wieder weg 

_ r _ _ e


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

ich lanciere das *K*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein K


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

*B*löder Igel


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Der ist nicht blöd :angry: aber das B stimmt

_ r _ b e


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

*G* bringts evtl...


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Nein kein G  passt hinter deinem Vorwort


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

*P*raver Igel


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

So ist besser 

P r _ b e


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

*O*, das hätt ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Stimmt ist die "P r o b e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Ein neues Wort (ich hoffe, Schweizer hat nichts dagegen ) :

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)

*N*abend die Herren !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Mach mal *R*obe  und Hallo Marco


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Kein N, kein R


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

_ e _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht ein G


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Kein G


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)

...den *I*gel bitte mal, als Joker


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *I*gel bitte mal, als Joker



Der Igel ist schon müde


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



Ist dabei 

_ e s _


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)

...vielleicht ein "F"


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein F 

T e s t ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Mal das O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das O wie Otto



Rolli, Du hast doch schon gelöst


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Merke schon Robe wird auch älter 

Mache mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Bitte ein E


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Grundsätzlich kein E


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)

*A*.....................


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Kannste noch so gross machen  nee


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Das arme Tier 

_ _ _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)

...das"r" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)

..das "s" Bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Und ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Aber das N 

_ _ n i _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2016)

...das "P" *?*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Bitte ein K


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Nö P


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

Das K sieht schon besser aus 

K _ n i _


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2016)

Ein g vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Sehr gut 

K _ n i g


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

Öhhhhhhhhhhhöööööööööööööö


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Das Ö würde noch passen


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Passt für heute heilige drei "K ö n i g"e  der Marco war etwas schneller


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

...was ganz leichtes

*------*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Wenn's was leichtes ist, muss ein E dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

Man !!! Volltreffer !!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*----ee*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Ein P etwa


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

"P" .....Neee


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht ein O dabei?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Wollte auch das R nehmen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

...kein "o"..kein "r"...nix dabei !!!

*----ee*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

*L*eichtes Wort happy010


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Bitte ein N


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

..kein "L"...aber das "n" ...:thumbup::thumbup:

*---nee*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ach so :WOW:

Dann mal ein H bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*--hnee*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

..jupp :thumbup::thumbup:

*-chnee*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Dann fehlt wohl noch das S


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Schnee*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Da war Robe schneller


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Noch ein einfaches 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Dann ein schnelles E


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Sehr schnell 

_ e _ e _


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

*I*gel marsch


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *I*gel marsch



Ne, ne, höchstens Igel Matsch


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> das "r" bitte mal



Treffer 

R e _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2016)

...das "n" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

N und G sind dabei!

R e g e n war gesucht und Rolli war sehr knapp vorne


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Eins mache ich heute noch 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ein E muß dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Leider diesmal nicht


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Dann vielleicht ein A?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Auch nicht  bleib mal beim Wetter


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ich war ja beim Wetter, hatte an Hagel gedacht 

Der *I*gel muss nochmal ran


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Der Igel schläft ist ja kalt


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ein F vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Jawohl 

F _ _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Jetzt läuft es 

F r _ _ t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ein O hinterher


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Gleich hast du es 

F r o _ t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Dann noch das S bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Jawohl ist der üble "F r o s t" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ich stelle kein neues Wort mehr rein, bin heute nicht da, jeder anderer darf 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Ist gut Robe mach ich später 

Wünsche eine n8t bis dene


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

na dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ _ e _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

dann holen wir wieder einmal den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Aber nur kurz 

E i _ _ e _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

ich bin noch *r*atlos


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Sieht man 

E i _ r e _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

na dann mal bitte ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Logo 

E i s r e _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

*g*anz schön *g*latt heute


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Stimmt 

E i s r e g e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

*N*a da*nn* mach ich ei*n*e*n* Durchmarsch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Jawohl ist der "E i s r e g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

dann bin wohl ich wieder einmal dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Sagst es  dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sagst es  dann mal das E



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Oho  dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oho  dann mal das S



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Nehme mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das H



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Da fehlt das C


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da fehlt das C



das war wohl klar 

*_ _ _ _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Mal das R versuchen


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das R versuchen



jetzt geht's aber dahin 

*R _ _ _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



ich glaub du hast es 

*R _ u _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Habe gar nichts  keine *A*hnung


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Habe gar nichts  keine *A*hnung



sieht aber nicht so aus 

*R a u _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2016)

Vermute mal ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vermute mal ein M



da hast aber lang nachdenken müssen 

*R a u m s c h _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2016)

Ja man wird älter  mal das F


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja man wird älter  mal das F



gleich 2 x :thumbup::thumbup:

*R a u m s c h _ f f*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2016)

Dann muss nochmal der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann muss nochmal der *I*gel ran



immer auf die armen Stacheltiere 

*R a u m s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2016)

ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2016)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2016)

dann halt ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2016)

Auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch kein A



da höre ich doch einen *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2016)

Gut gehört 

_ _ _ _ _ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ u s


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2016)

dann *r*oll mal ein *R* *r*aus


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2016)

*n*a gut, da*nn* halt ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ _ n _ _ u s


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder einmal der *I*gel aus dem Laubhaufen hervorschauen


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Er muss 

_ _ n i _ u s


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *T *


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Leider auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2016)

was ist mit einem *O*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Hast ja jetzt lange überlegt 

O _ n i _ u s


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hast ja jetzt lange überlegt
> 
> O _ n i _ u s



hat sich aber gelohnt - dann bitte ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Dann ist ja alles gut 

O _ n i b u s


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Hallo Robe und darfst gleich 

O m n i b u s :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rolli, neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Mal den NEIN Buchstabe "E"


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal den NEIN Buchstabe "E"



Stimmt


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Wusste ich es doch  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Ein S haben wir hier auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

R passt :thumbup:

_ _ _ r r _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisches Wort



Nein, kein *k*omisches Wort


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

H geht :thumbup:

_ _ h r r _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Wird ja immer besser  ich kann aber kein Chinesisch 

Nehme mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Kein chinesisch 

_ a h r r a _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Aha dann das F


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

F a h r r a _


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

War am Anfang echt *d*oof


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Siehste mal, alles wird gut 
*Fahrrad* ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Mach jetzt auch mal was leichtes für die Südländer 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Bestimmt nicht


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Dann wecken wir den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Der pennt weiter


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der pennt weiter



Mann, was für ne *S*chlafmütze


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Trotzdem kein S :rock:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Ah es funkt 

A _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ah es funkt
> 
> A _ _ _



Nicht wirklich 

Ein N vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Ein L vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Auch kein L  denk mal leichter was haben fast alle


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Wie kommste bloss auf das T 

A _ t _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Einfach nur geraten 

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Bestens 

A u t _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Das schreit nach einem O


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Gut geraten  ist das "A u t o" :thumbup:

ob ich noch ein Wort schaffe weiss ich nicht bin hundemüde


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut geraten  ist das "A u t o" :thumbup:
> 
> ob ich noch ein Wort schaffe weiss ich nicht bin hundemüde



Mir geht's genauso 

Beenden wir's für heute,

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

Wünsche eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2016)

Hier mal ein neues Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2016)

Hallo der Herr  bitte mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hallo der Herr  bitte mal das E



Du weißt schon


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2016)

Nein, auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2016)

Dann aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann aber bestimmt ein R



Aber klar doch 

_ _ _ _ r _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2016)

_ _ _ _ r _ _ _ h :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Auch ein C


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein C



Tut mir Leid, kein C dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Naja dann mal ein A


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

A ist dabei 


_ a _ _ r _ _ _ h


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

Geht doch 


_ a _ _ r _ n _ h


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Lass mal meinen *I*gel los


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass mal meinen *I*gel los



Genau, der Igel braucht ein bisschen Bewegung 

_ a _ _ r i n _ h


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Der hat es wieder gemacht  bitte ein T


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

Ein T ist auch dabei 


_ a _ _ r i n t h


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Vorne bitte das L


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

Ach, war doch zu einfach 


L a _ _ r i n t h


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

War schon schwer genug schau mal auf die Uhr 

Bitte mal das B


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> War schon schwer genug schau mal auf die Uhr
> 
> Bitte mal das B



Gerade zu später Stunde kommst Du in Form 


L a b _ r i n t h


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Ist meistens so  bitte mal das Y


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

*L a b y r i n t h* war gesucht :thumbup:

Ich denke aber mal, daß sollte es für heute gewesen sein 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Finde ich auch n8t Robe 

Stelle aber schon mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2016)

Ein E setze ich noch, und weg


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2016)

ich mach mit *A* den Anfang


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Das E ist gut 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2016)

wie sieht's mit einem *T* aus


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2016)

Auch kein T


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht ein R


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Das R ja 

_ r e _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Jan. 2016)

Dann muss der* I*gel noch mal ran


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Darf mal kurz raus 

_ r e _ _ _ _ e i _ e


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Jan. 2016)

*S*o *s*oll e*s* *s*ein


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ r e _ s _ _ e i _ e


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Jan. 2016)

Ein C wie Cäsar


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ r e _ s c _ e i _ e


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Jan. 2016)

*H*ab ich doch gewusst


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Bist gut heute 

_ r e h s c h e i _ e


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

*B*erlin


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ r e h s c h e i b e


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

Das nette "D" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

War ja nicht mehr schwer 

D r e h s c h e i b e ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

..jetzt kommt was langes aber ganz einfaches...nur auf die Uhrzeit achten 

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------t----*


----------



## Schweizer (13 Jan. 2016)

dicker gehts wohl nimmer  wie wärs mit nem *D*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

...nicht schlecht , die Herren !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*--e---t--de*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--e---t-nde*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2016)

ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

...vor Ute graule ich mich auch immer 

*--e---tunde*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*S-e--stunde*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2016)

Nehme mal ein R


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

S-errstunde


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2016)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das P


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Sperrstunde*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2016)

Bin dann für heute hier weg n8t Marco 

Mache aber schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

..Nacht "Rolli" :thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2016)

beginnen wir halt wieder mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2016)

Das R ja 

_ _ r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2016)

Das E auch 

_ _ r _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Jan. 2016)

Da fehlt doch ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2016)

Weder das L noch das N


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder einmal der arme *I*gel herhalten


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Jan. 2016)

Oder der *S*eeigel


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

Das i klar doch 

_ i r _ e _


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

Das S natürlich auch 

_ i r _ e s


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *M*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

Logo 

_ i r m e s


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

"Herthaner" sagt mir gerade, probiere mal das "K"


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Witzbold 

"K i r m e s" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

:thx:...mal was Neues 

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Hau mal das E rein


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

...nicht schlecht Meister:thumbup::thumbup:

*----ee-e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Oh  dann mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

...aber na Hallo 

*---nee-e-en*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal 2x das S


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

..einmal reicht !!!:thumbup:

*S--nee-e-en*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Wie kein Besen  dann mal das C


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

Besen brauch ich nicht, habe Maschine 

*Sc-ee-e-en*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Hau mal das H rein


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

..es wird gehauen

*Schnee-e-en*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Bitte das G


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Schnee-egen *


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Dann noch das R


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Schneeregen*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Hier dann auch noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

...das "e" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Geht immer 

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

...geht immer:thumbup:...und nu 

...das "r" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Auch kein R


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Jan. 2016)

der *I*gel muss wieder mal raus


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Aber nur kurz 

_ e i _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Jan. 2016)

dann gleich noch den *S*eeigel


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

...habe gerade ein "F" gefunden, wie siehts aus


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Das F auch nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Jan. 2016)

*N*icht doch


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

...das "Z" bitte mal, der Herr


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ e i _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Jawohl 

_ e i z _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

...das "H" schreit


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Richtig 

H e i z _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

..dem "u" frierts auch


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Jo 

H e i z u n _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

..das "g" wurde gefasst !!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Richtig ist die "H e i z u n g" :thumbup:

Sage für heute aber n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

,,und :thx:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2016)

...auf ein Neues:

*----*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

dann mach ich mal den *A*nfang


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2016)

...kein "A" dabei

*----*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...kein "A" dabei
> 
> *----*



*O*je


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2016)

...auch das "O", nicht dabei 

*----*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder der *I*gel dran glauben


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2016)

...der *Igel* ist richtig !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Jan. 2016)

Das E was sonst


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2016)

Bitte mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Das E was sonst



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das R



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Jan. 2016)

Da muss der* I*gel bei der Kälte noch mal raus


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da muss der* I*gel bei der Kälte noch mal raus



ja, immer bleibt die Arbeit am armen Stacheltier hängen 

*_ i _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2016)

Ein M bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein M bitte



ist nicht vorhanden


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2016)

Das ist *b*löd


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das ist *b*löd



ja, weil auch kein *B* vorhanden ist


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2016)

*M*enno


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *M*enno



hattest du schon - ist noch immer nicht vorhanden


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> hattest du schon - ist noch immer nicht vorhanden



Stimmt 

Dann versuch' ich mal ein U


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

leider auch kein *U*


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2016)

Ich versuche ein D


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche ein D



ein Fehlversuch


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein Fehlversuch



Einer von vielen 

Dann mal ein O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2016)

...das "t" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2016)

das *O* ist vorhanden 

*_ i _ o*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "t" bitte mal



leider nein


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Jan. 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem K


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem K



sehr gut :thumbup:

*K i _ o*


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Jan. 2016)

*N*ah ob wir das noch schaffen


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> *N*ah ob wir das noch schaffen



sicher, aber nicht mit einem *N*


----------



## Desert Fox (24 Jan. 2016)

Das kann ja noch *l*ange dauern.


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Das kann ja noch *l*ange dauern.



jetzt nicht mehr :thumbup:

*K i l o*


----------



## Desert Fox (24 Jan. 2016)

Wieder was neues.
------


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2016)

wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Jan. 2016)

beides dabei
----er :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

Auch ein H ?


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2016)

ich versuche das *C*


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Jan. 2016)

kein C und kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2016)

dann muss ich wohl wieder einmal den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf holen


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Jan. 2016)

-i--er
der arme kann auch nie ausschlafen


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Jan. 2016)

*L*eicht ist es nicht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Jan. 2016)

..das "k"..bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Jan. 2016)

kein D, L, und K dabei
ist ein superduper leichtes wort


----------



## Marco2 (26 Jan. 2016)

...wir brauchen das "s"


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Jan. 2016)

wird auch nicht gebraucht 
kleiner Tipp Jahr


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> wird auch nicht gebraucht
> kleiner Tipp Jahr



*W*as für ein guter Tipp


----------



## quixxmix (27 Jan. 2016)

Das B einmal bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Jan. 2016)

Wi--er treffer :thumbup:
kein M kein B


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2016)

ein *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Jan. 2016)

Das N von schiwi51 ist dabei aber nicht das vom Rolli 
Win-er


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Auch gut  dann das T


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Jan. 2016)

Stimmt 
Winter:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Hier mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Hi Rolli!
ein *S* bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2016)

ich versuche wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Hallo das S geht 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Das E auch 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ s


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

dann probier ich mal das *N*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das *R* bittschee


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Auch kein R


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Wie wärs mit einem *i* ?


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ e i s


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Ok, dann wag ich mich mal an das *G*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Sehr gut 

G _ _ _ _ e i s


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

doppel-*T* evtl.?


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Auch :thumbup:

G _ _ t t e i s


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

dann probier ich noch ein Doppel:
*L*os *A*ngeles?


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Ja aber immer nur eins 

G l _ t t e i s


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

*A*ustria?


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Jawohl das "G l a t t e i s" in Austria :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

ok, dann mal ein Neues:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

leider kein *E*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

_ r _ _

:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

leider kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Schon besser :thumbup:

_ r a _


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Ein d wie doof


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

anscheinend nicht *D*oof


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

auch kein *U*
come on!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Versuche mal das G


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Das sieht gut aus :thumbup:

G r a _


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Vermute mal das F


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

*F*ast  Computer says NO


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Dann das T


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Nein, kein *T* wie Tod


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Aha ein B wie Bett


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Perfekt! :thumbup:
Das "Grab" war gesucht!
Congratulations _Rolli_!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

Bis dene Schweizer n8t 

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

..das obligatorische "e" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Jan. 2016)

dann mach ich mal mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Das E ja 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Jan. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein A



das ist nicht schön *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Aber das R 

_ r _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel wieder ran


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Richtig 

_ r i e _ _ _ _


----------



## Menderes (28 Jan. 2016)

Ich kaufe ein O.


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Jan. 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Ein F wird wohl fehlen


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Natürlich kein B


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Das F sogar doppelt 

F r i e _ _ _ f


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

*H*urra :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Bist gut dabei 

F r i e _ h _ f


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Jan. 2016)

*O*h, da will ich noch nicht hin


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

*D*essert hats drauf


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Wer will das schon 

F r i e _ h o f


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Dessert ist dran  "F r i e d h o f" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Was ganz schweres
------


----------



## Menderes (28 Jan. 2016)

Gibt's ein *S*?


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das leichte E


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

----e-:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Mal ein S


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

----en treffer


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

*u*nd jetzt


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Jan. 2016)

was ist mit einem *R*


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

beides nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Lass mal meinen *I*gel los


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Lass ihn mal schlafen


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

kein s dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

auch kein H

Tipp draußen


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Klasse Tipp rofl3 *d*raußen


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

kein D
ist schwierig nicht gleich zu viel zu verraten dann noch oben


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Himmel geht nicht  ist doch *b*löd


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

aber fast 
kein B
Und alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Danke Feier aber erst morgen  dann mal das A


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

auch kein A
H2O


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das W


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

W---en:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Wo--en:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Ein L wie Langsam hab ich es


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Wol-en
wird doch


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Bei deinen Supertipps happy010 dann noch das K :rock:


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Richtig

Wolken

:WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

*Super ,die Herren.........GUTEN ABEND !!!!:WOW::WOW:*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Hey Marco mach mal ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

*"X" mal Bitte:thumbup::thx:*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Natürlich nicht :zzzzzz:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

...das "r" wie rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:thx:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Klar doch 

R _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

*o*hhha:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Leider kein O


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2016)

Bitte mal ein E


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

das e fehlt noch


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Stimmt zweimal das E 

R e _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal den *G*ustav bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Klar doch 

R e g e _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

...das "n" könnte passen:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Jawohl der "R e g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

...passend zum heutigen Tag

*--------*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2016)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Jan. 2016)

Und auch ein S


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

*---r--ss*:thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2016)

Lass' mal den *I*gel raus


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

...Heute darf er .....


*-i-r--ss*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2016)

Aber nur h*e*ute


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

*-ier--ss*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2016)

Dann mal das A bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Aber erst morgen wird gefeiert  sage mal das big B :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Bier-ass*


----------



## Desert Fox (29 Jan. 2016)

Das F fehlt noch


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Bierfass*


----------



## Desert Fox (29 Jan. 2016)

weiter gehts
-----


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2016)

*a*ller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## Desert Fox (30 Jan. 2016)

zu schwer kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> zu schwer kein A



na dann halt das *E*


----------



## Desert Fox (30 Jan. 2016)

gleich 2 mal dabei:thumbup:
-e-e-


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2016)

dann versuche ich einmal ein *L*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2016)

...und das "r"..bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (31 Jan. 2016)

Das L passt das R aber nicht
-e-el


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Jan. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *B*


----------



## Desert Fox (31 Jan. 2016)

-ebel :thumbup:
hast es wohl schon


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Jan. 2016)

vielleicht ein *H*


----------



## Desert Fox (31 Jan. 2016)

kein H dabei


----------



## Marco2 (1 Feb. 2016)

...das "N" will rein


----------



## Desert Fox (1 Feb. 2016)

Da es so nett ist darf es das auch 
Nebel


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2016)

*---------------*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2016)

bei einem so langen Wort wird ja wohl das eine oder andere *E* vorkommen


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2016)

jup....:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e-----e--e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2016)

dann hätte ich gerne ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e-----e--er*


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Feb. 2016)

das passt doch sich noch ein A rein


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-a--e-----e--er*


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Feb. 2016)

Da muss doch der Igel noch mal ran


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2016)

ich versuche ein *T*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2016)

...kein "i"...aber das"t" :thumbup:

*Satte-----e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...kein "i"...aber das"t" :thumbup:
> 
> *Satte-----e--er*



wenn du uns schon ein *S* schenkst, dann aber bitte auch ein zweites


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Satte-s---e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Satte-s---e--er*



da bin ich aber doppelt *p*latt


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2016)

Sehr Gut !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Satte-s---epper*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Desert Fox (3 Feb. 2016)

Da sollte doch ein L passen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2016)

Au, die Spezialisten hauen wieder zu !!::WOW:

*Sattels-hlepper*


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Feb. 2016)

dann löse ich mal ein C


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Sattelschlepper*


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Feb. 2016)

-------------
sollten 13 sein


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2016)

da werden doch wohl ein paar *E* dabei sein


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Feb. 2016)

E----e-----e-
Gleich ein Volltreffer:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2016)

dann weck ich mal wieder den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Feb. 2016)

Ei---e-----e-
Ist doch auch zu warm zum schlafen


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Feb. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Desert Fox (7 Feb. 2016)

Ein--e---n-en
Du hast es aber drauf


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Feb. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ein--e---n-en
> Du hast es aber drauf



bin aber noch ahnungslos und versuche ein *S*


----------



## Desert Fox (7 Feb. 2016)

Eins-e---n-en
Dafür das du ahnungslos bist triffst du aber alles


----------



## Marco2 (8 Feb. 2016)

...das "t".. bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Feb. 2016)

ich hätte gerne zwei *L*


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Feb. 2016)

Einstell-n-en
jetzt habt ihr es doch


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Feb. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Einstell-n-en
> jetzt habt ihr es doch



*G*ar nicht


----------



## Hehnii (8 Feb. 2016)

Ich nehme mal ganz vorsichtig das *U* wie *U*mweg.


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Feb. 2016)

Ihr habt es geschafft.:WOW:
Einstellungen


----------



## Hehnii (8 Feb. 2016)

:WOW: Ich bin auch mal dran! 

Hallo erst mal. 

Hier mein Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Feb. 2016)

ein E geht immer


----------



## Hehnii (8 Feb. 2016)

Ein *E* ist leider nicht dabei.


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2016)

*A*ller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## Desert Fox (9 Feb. 2016)

ohne E kann es ja nur ein *B*lödes Wort sein


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> ohne E kann es ja nur ein *B*lödes Wort sein



ich nehme an, dass auch kein A dabei ist und versuche es mit dem beliebten Stachelt*I*er


----------



## Hehnii (11 Feb. 2016)

A und I sind dabei! :thumbup:


_ _ i _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Feb. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Hehnii (12 Feb. 2016)

L ist dabei! 


_ _ i _ _ _ l a _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Feb. 2016)

Hehnii schrieb:


> L ist dabei!
> 
> 
> _ _ i _ _ _ l a _



*N*a, da*nn* ist es ja gut


----------



## Hehnii (12 Feb. 2016)

*N* ist dabei! 


_ _ i n _ _ l a _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Feb. 2016)

und was ist mit einem *S*


----------



## Hehnii (12 Feb. 2016)

*S* ist dabei! 


_ _ i n _ _ l a s


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Feb. 2016)

das *g*eht ja *g*anz *g*ut


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2016)

Hehnii ist bis Sonntag nicht da, ich soll mal weitermachen solange 

Falls du "g" meinst, ja das ist drin

_ _ i n _ g l a s


----------



## Robe22 (12 Feb. 2016)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2016)

...das "k"...bitte mal


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Feb. 2016)

Beide drin 

_ r i n k g l a s


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2016)

..na dann noch das "T"... Bitte


----------



## Hehnii (14 Feb. 2016)

Das T r i n k g l a s ist richtig! :WOW: 

Du bist! :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2016)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2016)

wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e-----e*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e---r-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2016)

was ist mit einem *S*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2016)

...kein "s" aber ich habe ein "r" vergessen...Sorry

*-r-e---r-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-rie---r-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2016)

und was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2016)

...kein "t" dabei

*-rie---r-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2016)

dann hätte ich gerne ein *K* als vorletzten Buchstaben


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-rie---rke*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Feb. 2016)

dann versuche ich er jetzt mit der *M*itte


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Feb. 2016)

Welche *B*uchstaben da wohl noch fehlen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Brie-m-rke*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Feb. 2016)

*A*haaa


----------



## Hehnii (18 Feb. 2016)

vielleicht ein* V*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Brie-marke*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Bitte mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

Volltreffer Herr Kollege !!!:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

...nabend Rolli

*Briefmarke*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Huhu Jungs mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

*S*............................


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Ja aber klein 

_ s _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

..."D"..wie Duisburg führt :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Leider kein D und noch


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

..na jut, das "e" eben mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Auch kein E sehe gerade habe ja auch für Fürth getippt


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

..das "A" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Logo 

_ s _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Sehr gut 

O s _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

..das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Auch dabei 

O s _ a r


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Feb. 2016)

Ein C wie Cäsar


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2016)

Jawohl ist der "O s c a r" :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Feb. 2016)

Ich hab mal ein kurzes Wort gefunden.
--


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Feb. 2016)

kommt wieder einmal der *I*gel vor?


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Feb. 2016)

-i
du legst ja gleich richtig los schon die Hälfte geschafft


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2016)

Na du *E*i


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2016)

dann mach ich mal den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein A



*O*je


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Auch nix O


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Feb. 2016)

Wie sieht es mit dem E aus


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2016)

ich versuche den *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Leider kein E


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Aber ein U 

_ u _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2016)

dann bitte ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Nö kein R


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2016)

Ich nehme dann mal den *K*uss.


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Leider auch kein K


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2016)

Dann aber die *L*ust.


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2016)

Ich bekomme gleich *F*rust.


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2016)

Auch kein F


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Feb. 2016)

ich tippe auf ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2016)

Leider auch kein C  dabei ist das so einfach


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Feb. 2016)

*N*a gut, da*nn* halt ei*n* *N*


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ u _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Feb. 2016)

da würden zwei *H* gut hineinpassen


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2016)

Passt zum Ei das "H u h n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Feb. 2016)

na dann wieder ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2016)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das übliche E



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2016)

Nicht *s*oviel


----------



## Robe22 (25 Feb. 2016)

Bitte mal ein A


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Feb. 2016)

Der *I*gel will helfen


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nicht *s*oviel



na gut, dann etwas mehr 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ r*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein A



damit kann ich leider nicht dienen


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Der *I*gel will helfen



kann er nicht, weil er noch schläft


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



leider *n*ei*n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2016)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



kein *H* weit und breit


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2016)

Was ist den los  mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

kein *T*, aber sorry Rolli, beim *H* habe ich mich geirrt

es ist doch eines vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ h r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2016)

Aha dann auch das C du Bengel


----------



## Marco2 (26 Feb. 2016)

...das "u" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha dann auch das C du Bengel



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ c _ _ c _ s _ h r*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Feb. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u" bitte mal



da schlägt wieder einmal der Spezialist zu :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_ u c _ u c _ s u h r


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2016)

Ich sehe das U aber nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2016)

Ah jetzt muss man erst wieder meckern


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2016)

Nehme mal das mehrfache K :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2016)

jetzt war's aber nicht mehr schwer :thumbup:

*K u c k u c k s u h r*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2016)

wieder einmal ein Versuch mit *E*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2016)

dann halt ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2016)

kann man an eines der A ein *U* anhängen?


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Nee  kann man nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2016)

aber ein *L* ist sicher dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ a l _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist dabei
> 
> _ _ _ a l _ _ a _ _



*s*ehr *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Aber nur ein S 

S _ _ a l _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Logo 

S _ h a l _ _ a h _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2016)

na da muss ja wohl auch ein *C* her


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Natürlich 

S c h a l _ _ a h _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Bitte mal ein R


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Sicher  und Hallo

S c h a l _ _ a h r


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Ich habe eine Ahnung 

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Ist ja jetzt auch nicht mehr schwer 

S c h a l t _ a h r


----------



## Hehnii (28 Feb. 2016)

Vielleicht ein *N* wie Narr.


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Der Hehnii wie er leibt und lebt  Nö


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

*J*a, so iss er


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

und richtig das "S c h a l t j a h r" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Diesmal nehme ich das A


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (28 Feb. 2016)

Ich nehme noch mal das *N*.


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Beides dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ h _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Auch ein S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein S



Kein S


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Nehme doch mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme doch mal das E



Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

War klar dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

_ r _ h _ _ n _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Mal denn *I*gel ran


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal denn *I*gel ran



Jawoll, das ist seine Zeit 

_ r _ h _ i n _


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Bitte ein G


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Aber *g*erne doch 


_ r _ h _ i n g


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Ich ahne was  bitte ein L


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Richtig geahnt 


_ r _ h l i n g


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Vorne das F bitte


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Wird gemacht 

F r _ h l i n g


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

und dann noch das Ü :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Jawoll :WOW:

zumindest der meterologische *F r ü h l i n g* ist nah


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Dann mal noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Dann mal das E bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Da muß dann wohl der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Der schläft schon


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der schläft schon



Jetzt schon? 

Na gut, dann mal das A bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Der war müde  das A auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der war müde  das A auch nicht



Ich werde langsam auch müde 

Versuche mal ein U


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Leider auch kein U  kleiner Tipp denk mal an die Sterne


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Um diese Uhrzeit hilft bei mir kein Tip mehr 

Bitte ein O


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ o _ _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Vielleicht ein S?


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ o s _ o s


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2016)

Ein M sollte dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

und da sagst du ein Tipp hilft nicht 

_ o s m o s


----------



## Robe22 (29 Feb. 2016)

Das war Zufall 

Dann das K noch


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Jawohl ist der "K o s m o s" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (29 Feb. 2016)

Hier noch mal ein ganz Kurzes: 

_ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Das sind die *s*chwersten


----------



## Robe22 (29 Feb. 2016)

Stimmt bzw. stimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (29 Feb. 2016)

A _ _ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Vermute mal das LL


----------



## Robe22 (29 Feb. 2016)

Die kurzen Wörter sind die Schwersten wurde hiermit wiederlegt 


A l l ist korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Habe nur gut kombiniert 

Stelle noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Feb. 2016)

Na gut, ein E rate ich noch,

bin dann aber mal weg.

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

n8t Robe und das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Feb. 2016)

ich hol mal wieder den *I*gel vor


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Der Igel schläft noch


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der Igel schläft noch



aber ich hab ihn schon *r*ascheln gehört


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Das passt 

_ _ _ e r _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Feb. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das passt
> 
> _ _ _ e r _



*S*ehr gut


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ s _ e r _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

*O*h du liebes Ei


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Sicher 

O s _ e r _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

dann bitte ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Gerne 

O s t e r _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

ein Hase hat mir geraten, ein *N* zu nehmen


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Richtig geraten 

O s t e r n ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

na dann wieder mal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

So soll es sein  dann mal ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

ist natürlich dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *

jetzt ist es aber leicht


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

*s*ehr leicht


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *s*ehr leicht



sag ich ja :thumbup:

*_ _ s _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

da passt alles  mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> da passt alles  mal das H



war wahrscheinlich zu leicht 

*_ _ s _ h e _ _ _ _ h *


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Nehme mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das C



natürlich :thumbup:

*_ _ s c h e _ _ _ c h *


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Packe mal den *I*gel aus


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Packe mal den *I*gel aus



jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht 

lass doch das arme Tier in Ruhe


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Hab absolut keine *A*hnung


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ a s c h e _ _ _ c h*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

*R*ate mal weiter


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *R*ate mal weiter



leider kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Versuche mal das F


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das F



*F*ffalsch


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das M



auch nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2016)

Nehme mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2016)

...das "T" bitte mal..


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das N



jetzt bist du am richtigen Weg 

*_ a s c h e n _ _ c h*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "T" bitte mal..



gerne, sogar gleich 2x :thumbup:

*T a s c h e n t _ c h*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das U


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da fehlt noch das U



jetzt nicht mehr :thumbup:

*T a s c h e n t u c h*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

So sei es 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> So sei es
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _



:thx: *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Dafür aber kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dafür aber kein R



das ist *n*icht gut


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Das N ist gut 

_ _ _ n _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

dann muss wieder mal der arme *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Lass den Igel doch mal in Ruhe


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass den Igel doch mal in Ruhe



dann erhöhe ich auf einen *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Hehe geht auch kein Dino


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hehe geht auch kein Dino



*O*je, *O*je


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

O auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 März 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Logo 

_ _ h n _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Logo
> 
> _ _ h n _ _ _ e n



*s*ehr *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Sehr gut 

S _ h n _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 März 2016)

da würde ein *C* gut passen


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

..und das "r" möchte auch rein


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Das C ist Logo 

S c h n _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

..knall doch mal ein *p*aar "P" rein


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Ja eins 

S c h n _ p _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

...da fällt mir nur noch das "f" ein....schnniifff


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Ja jetzt aber 

S c h n _ p f e n


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

...*u*huuu:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Jawohl der "S c h n u p f e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

...jetzt mal was aus der Welt des Automobils:

*-y----------*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-y----e-----*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

...kein "s" dabei 

*-y----e-----*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-y----er----*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

...kein "H" dabei

*-y----er----*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Dann aber ein A


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

...kein "a" dabei...frag mal dein Haustier 

*-y----er----*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Der *I*gel sagt nichts


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-y-i--er----*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

und jetzt  mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

...kein "t" dabei.....denk mal an einen Motor

*-y-i--er----*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

..dabei :thumbup::thumbup:

*-y-in-er----*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Ein D wie doof


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

..jep:thumbup::thumbup:

*-y-inder----*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-ylinder----*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-ylinder-o--*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-ylinder-op-*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Nehme mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-ylinder-opf*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Dann mal das K wie Kopf


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-ylinderkopf*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

und dann noch das Z :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Zylinderkopf*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Sage dann mal n8t Marco 

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

Gute *N*acht, Rolli........:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2016)

Gut*E*n Morg*E*n


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Weder das E noch das N


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weder das E noch das N



aber dann wenigstens das *A*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## Desert Fox (4 März 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel wohl wieder ran.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Der schläft immer noch


----------



## Desert Fox (4 März 2016)

Wieder ein *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Nö ein ganz normales


----------



## Desert Fox (4 März 2016)

*O*b das noch was wird


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Aber jetzt 

_ o _ o _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *K*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Natürlich kein K


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2016)

was ist mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (5 März 2016)

na dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2016)

Aber sicher 

_ o t o _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 März 2016)

was ist mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2016)

Das R ist gut 

_ o t o r


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

da kann ja nur noch das *M* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

Jawohl ist der "M o t o r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

wieder einmal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (6 März 2016)

Da sollten doch ein Paar E rein passen.


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

und ein paar S


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da sollten doch ein Paar E rein passen.



nein, da passt kein einziges rein


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein paar S



eines genügt 

*_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Desert Fox (6 März 2016)

Dann muss doch ein A dabei sein


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Dann muss doch ein A dabei sein



nein, muss nicht


----------



## Robe22 (6 März 2016)

Wecken wir mal wieder den armen *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Wecken wir mal wieder den armen *I*gel



sogar gleich zwei 

*_ _ _ i _ s i _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (6 März 2016)

Ich versuche ein R


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

Nehme mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche ein R



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ r i _ s i _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das K



sehr gut 

*K _ r i _ s i _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Robe22 (6 März 2016)

Bitte mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte mal das T



sehr gut :thumbup::thumbup:

*K _ r i _ s i t _ t*


----------



## Robe22 (6 März 2016)

Bitte mal das O


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

Nehme mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (7 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte mal das O



gerne 

*K _ r i o s i t _ t*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das U



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*K u r i o s i t _ t*


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Guten Morg*ä*n


----------



## schiwi51 (7 März 2016)

stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*K u r i o s i t ä t *


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Dann mal ei neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ei neues
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



dann nehme ich mal das bei dir fehlende *N*


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Natürlich nicht muss ja N's sparen


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

Hi 
ich probiers mal mit dem *A*


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

ein *N* eventuell?


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Immer noch nicht


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

ach, verdammt, ich meinte ein *E* *e*ventuell


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Das E ist sehr gut 

_ e _ _ _ e _ e


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

ein *R*olli?


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Natürlich 

_ e _ r _ e _ e


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

dann nehm ich ein *i* bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Bist gut heute 

_ e _ r i e _ e


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

jau, bis jetzt...
Allerdings hab ich keinen Plan: ich probier mal ein *G*


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Gut geraten 

G e _ r i e _ e


----------



## Hehnii (7 März 2016)

Hallo! 

Ein* B* wie *B*irne bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Jawohl 

G e _ r i e b e


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

dann probier ich mal das *T*


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Jawohl ist das "G e t r i e b e" :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

Next one:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Hehnii (7 März 2016)

Ein *D* bitte.


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

Wäre natürlich naheliegend, in dem Fall allerdings nicht vertreten


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

ok, da hat sich Dein post Hehnii mit meinem zeitlich überschnitten. 

Also: kein E, kein D, aber auch kein S


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Dann ein H


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

Leider kein H


----------



## Hehnii (7 März 2016)

Ein *P* wie *P*usteblume.


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

Kein Pusteblume 
Dafür aber ein A :thumbup:

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Mal das T


----------



## Hehnii (7 März 2016)

Ein *U* wie *U*nterirdisch.


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

hmm...
auch nicht, weder T, noch U.

Das Gute: es gibt nicht mehr viele Vokale, die übrig bleiben.


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

*O*h Mann


----------



## Hehnii (7 März 2016)

Ein *Ü* wie das ist *Ü*bel.


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

natürlich kein Ü 
Allerdings ein O gibts schon 

_ a _ _ o


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

jup, das is drin! :thumbup:

_ a n _ o


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Bestimmt auch ein K


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

Da bist Du auf der falschen Fährte 
Leider kein K


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Vorne ein F


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

Auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Dann aber das M


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

jetzt läufts! :thumbup:

M a n _ o


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Dann noch das G


----------



## Schweizer (7 März 2016)

:WOW:

M a n g o 

war gesucht! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Hier schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 März 2016)

Guten M*O*rgen


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Dir auch 

_ _ _ _ o


----------



## Hehnii (8 März 2016)

*M*oin auch!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Hallo und kein M


----------



## schiwi51 (8 März 2016)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Leider kein S


----------



## Hehnii (8 März 2016)

Ich nehme ein na *T*oll.


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Nicht so Toll


----------



## schiwi51 (8 März 2016)

da muss schon wieder der arme *I*gel herhalten


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Lass ihn schlafen


----------



## schiwi51 (8 März 2016)

das ist nicht *L*eicht


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Doch total fehlen ja nur noch 2 Buchstaben


----------



## schiwi51 (8 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doch total fehlen ja nur noch 2 Buchstaben



*k*eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Dafür war der gut 

K _ k _ o


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

*A*hnung


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Dafür ganz gut geraten 

"K a k a o" stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

Was neues passendes. 
-----


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (9 März 2016)

was ist mit einem *A*


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

Auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

Auch nicht dabei und da ist das Wort so einfach.


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

----h geht doch


----------



## schiwi51 (9 März 2016)

bitte ein *C*


----------



## Hehnii (9 März 2016)

Ein *U *bitte.


----------



## Desert Fox (9 März 2016)

---ch
Das C passt aber kein U


----------



## Hehnii (9 März 2016)

Dann versuche ich mal das *O* wie Loch.


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (10 März 2016)

ich glaube, da fehlt ein *L* in der Mitte


----------



## Desert Fox (10 März 2016)

--lch
Das L passt. Kein O und B


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2016)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## Desert Fox (10 März 2016)

M-lch
das passt


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2016)

Dann fehlt wohl nur noch der *I*gel


----------



## Desert Fox (10 März 2016)

Richtig es ist die Milch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2016)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 März 2016)

Ein *N*abend bitte.


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2016)

Ein Nabend geht 

N _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (10 März 2016)

Ein *W* wie bin jetzt *W*eg.  :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2016)

Nacht und kein W


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

dann mach ich heute den *A*nfang


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

.....und ich bin heute *Z*weiter


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Natürlich kein A


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

und erst recht kein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Auch kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

dann holen wir mal wieder den *I*gel aus dem Laubhaufen


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Der pennt wieder


----------



## Desert Fox (11 März 2016)

Hat schon jemand ein E versucht


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Bisher noch nicht 

N _ _ e _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Jo 

N _ _ e l n


----------



## Desert Fox (11 März 2016)

*D*as wird ja


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Sagst es 

N _ d e l n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

*U*nd jetzt?


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *U*nd jetzt?



Bist du dran 

N u d e l n :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

*_ _ _ _ _* .


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



natürlich nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das R



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S



*S*chon wieder nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein H


----------



## Desert Fox (11 März 2016)

Aber sicher ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein H



nein, nicht vorhanden


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Aber sicher ein A



na sicher :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das T



dürfte heute nicht dein Tag sein


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

*M*erk ich schon


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *M*erk ich schon



aber dafür jetzt - Doppeltreffer :thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ m m a*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Ein O vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O vielleicht



natürlich 

*_ o m m a*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Nehme mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das K



na geht doch :thumbup:

*K O M M A*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

War nur Taktik 

Dann mal ein neues kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

dann wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Logo 

_ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2016)

ist vielleicht auch ein *I*gel dabei?


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Ja der ist wach 

_ e i _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Guten Abend *z*usammen


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Hey Robe  aber kein Z


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Bist *g*eizig mit den Buchstaben


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

Ich nehme mal wieder den *R*olli*R*obe.


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Leider auch kein G


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Aber das R 

R e i _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Vielleicht ein S?


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Genau Robe 

Ist der "R e i s" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Hier noch ein Kurzes: 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

Nochmal den *R*olli*R*obe.


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Nehme mal das seltene E


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Kein rollender Robi und auch kein seltenes E dabei


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Dann aber ein heisses H


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

....und ein lautes *L*.


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Nein, ihr seid beide wieder falsch


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

Ein *T* bi*TT*e.


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



_ _ _ s :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ein *T* bi*TT*e.



Leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

Ich nehme das *A*ber.


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Jetzt seid ihr in der Spur :thumbup:

_ a i s


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Nehme mal das N mal schauen ob sich Hehnii wieder drückt


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das N mal schauen ob sich Hehnii wieder drückt




Nicht dabei


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

Ein *W* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Hehnii du bist ein A.... 

Nehme das M Herr Robe


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

M a i s ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (11 März 2016)

Ich konnte nicht lösen Rolli. Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett und Ihr wollt doch bestimmt noch weiter spielen. Sonnst würde ich das Spiel blockieren. 

Also, in dem Sinne....Gute Nacht Euch!


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

N8 Hehnii ,

und das seltene E bitte, Herr Rolli


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Jawohl Herr Robe 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Na dann mal das R bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Logo 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Bitte ein N


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Ein S muß her


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Vielleicht ein A?


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Klar doch 

_ a r _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Ein K bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Sehr gut 

K a r _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Ach s*o*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Es hat klick gemacht 

K a r _ o _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Aber sowas von 

Dann mal ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Sicher 

K a r t o _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

2x F bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Mach ich 

K a r t o f f e _


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Dann bleibt noch das L übrig :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

So ist es Grundnahrungsmittel durch 

"K a r t o f f e l" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> So ist es Grundnahrungsmittel durch



Ne ne, ein Grundnahrungsmittel habe ich noch 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Oh  mal das E


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Klar doch 

_ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Auch ein R


----------



## Robe22 (11 März 2016)

Jupp 

_ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

*I*st wahrscheinlich was bei mir gerade zu ende geht


----------



## Robe22 (12 März 2016)

Oh welch ein Drama 

_ i e r


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Sagst es deshab sage ich nach dem "B" n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (12 März 2016)

n8t Rolli,

das *Bier* war natürlich gesucht


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2016)

guten m*O*rgen


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Joohoo 

_ o _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2016)

nächster Versuch - ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ o r _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2016)

und was ist mit einem *T*?


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Leider kein T


----------



## Desert Fox (12 März 2016)

Das *D* bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Auch kein D


----------



## Desert Fox (12 März 2016)

Dann ein N


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Logo 

_ o r n


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

was ist mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

Nein kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein kein H



hätte mir denken können, dass du Al*K*ohol lieber hast


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

Das ist das Getreide "K o r n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

Nehme mal wieder das E


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

wieder kein E


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

und ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein R



schon gar nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

Dann hau mal ein H rein


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau mal ein H rein



kann ich nicht, ist keines da


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



ja, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das A



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*_ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2016)

*O*hoo


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*hoo



kein oho


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

Dann mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

leider kein U


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



*N*nnnnein


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

Ein M wie Mord


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M wie Mord



weit und breit keine Leiche


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

und ein T wie Totschlag


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein T wie Totschlag



du wirst ja immer brutaler 

*_ _ t a t*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

Da wird man ja auch *Z*ornig


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da wird man ja auch *Z*ornig



sehr gut :thumbup:

*Z _ t a t*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

Mein *I*gel lässt grüssen


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mein *I*gel lässt grüssen



na war doch nicht so schwer :thumbup:

*Z i t a t*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

Immer diese rapiden Themenwechsel 

Also gut ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2016)

na gut, wieder einmal der übliche V*E*rsuch


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

Bin nicht so kleinlich 

_ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2016)

da würde auch ein *I*gel gut dazu passen


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2016)

Lass ihn jetzt mal in Ruhe


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass ihn jetzt mal in Ruhe



gut, dann nehme ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2016)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich kein S



dann halt ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2016)

Erst recht nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2016)

Leider nix L


----------



## Davenport (15 März 2016)

Ich kaufe ein H


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2016)

Ist dabei 

_ h e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2016)

*M*ach *M*al ein *M* bitte


----------



## Hehnii (15 März 2016)

Einmal das* N*ordlicht bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2016)

...das "T"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2016)

Das M passt 

_ h e m _


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2016)

Natürlich kein N


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2016)

Das T passt auch 

T h e m _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

bei mir liegt noch ein *A* herum


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

und das passt sogar  "T h e m a" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

dann wieder einmal was leichteres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

hehe da macht einer *W*itze


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> hehe da macht einer *W*itze



nein - wie du siehst :thumbup:

*_ _ _ w _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (17 März 2016)

Hab hier auch noch ein A gefunden


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ _ w _ _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch ein A gefunden



das gehört aber nicht zum Wort


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Ich versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das H



Doppeltreffer :thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ h w _ _ h e*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Dann mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das C



ich glaube, das Wort war wirklich zu leicht 

*_ c h w _ c h e*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das S



natürlich :thumbup:

*S c h w _ c h e*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Vermute mal das Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vermute mal das Ä



richtig :thumbup:

war aber wirklich leicht

*S c h w ä c h e*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Nur durch das schnelle W 

Mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (18 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich kein S



aber vielleicht ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2016)

Das T geht so 

_ _ _ t e


----------



## schiwi51 (18 März 2016)

wie wär's mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (18 März 2016)

wie w*Ä*re es mit einem *Ä*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2016)

wäre passend 

_ ä _ t e


----------



## schiwi51 (18 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2016)

Leider kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (18 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein L



dann *r*oll mal bitte ein *R* *r*ein


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2016)

Mach ich 

_ ä r t e


----------



## schiwi51 (19 März 2016)

da müßte ein *H* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2016)

Jawohl ist die "H ä r t e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

dann mal wieder ein neues 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (20 März 2016)

Mal sehen ob der *I*gel schon aufgestanden ist.


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob der *I*gel schon aufgestanden ist.



nein, ist er noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Guten *M*orgen


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Guten *M*orgen



guten Morgen, aber kein *M*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Desert Fox (20 März 2016)

Ein A fehlt doch.


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



ist nicht vorhanden


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ein A fehlt doch.



nein, fehlt nicht


----------



## Robe22 (20 März 2016)

Ein O bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein O bitte



Volltreffer :thumbup:

*_ o _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein V wie Vogel



nein, kein Vogel


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (20 März 2016)

Ich probiere ein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



leider kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich probiere ein Z



Fehlversuch


----------



## Robe22 (20 März 2016)

Ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein U bitte



damit kann ich nicht dienen


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T vielleicht



nein


----------



## Robe22 (20 März 2016)

Das ist nicht *l*eicht zu lösen


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht *l*eicht zu lösen



doch, aber L ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Was ist mit einem P


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem P



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*_ o p _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Vielleicht ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein K



natürlich 

*K o p _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Dann dürfte nur noch das F fehlen


----------



## schiwi51 (20 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann dürfte nur noch das F fehlen



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*K o p f*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2016)

Hier mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2016)

Gut*E*n Morg*E*n


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Hallo und dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Snort (21 März 2016)

Vielleicht ein *N*?


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2016)

ich versuche ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Kein N aber das R 

_ _ r _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *M*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Leider kein M


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *G*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Auch kein G


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2016)

dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Der hält immer noch Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

...das "n"..Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Nein auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

...das "W"...Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Natürlich auch kein W


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

...wie sieht`s mit dem "t" aus


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Schlecht


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

...das "d"...????:angry:


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Auch kein D


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

...das "L" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Nee  viel fehlt ja nicht mehr lol3


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

..das "m" habe ich noch hier


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

...ich *s*uche weiter


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

und ich sage weiter nein


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

na dann er*Ö*ffne ich die Runde für heute


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Ja geht doch 

_ ö r _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

das Ö war offenbar ein *K*naller


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Kann man so sagen 

K ö r _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

da könnte ein *P* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Jawohl ist der "K ö r p e r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

dann wieder ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Mal wieder das E


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal wieder das E



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Dann bestimmt ein S


----------



## Schweizer (22 März 2016)

Hi 
Ein *A* wär nett...


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt ein S



nein, auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Hi
> Ein *A* wär nett...



Hi, aber kein A


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Dann versuche ich mal das R 

und Hey


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal das R
> 
> und Hey



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein H



bestimmt nicht


----------



## Schweizer (22 März 2016)

Ok... evtl. ein *O*?


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Das ist *b*löd


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Ok... evtl. ein *O*?



auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist *b*löd



ja saublöd, dass kein B im Wort vorkommt


----------



## Schweizer (22 März 2016)

Hatten wir das *i* schon?


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Nehme mal das N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Hatten wir das *i* schon?



nein, hatten wir noch nicht 

*_ _ _ i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das N wie Nordpol



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*_ _ n i _*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Nehme mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das P



sorry, kein P


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*eine Ahnung



aber trotzdem Glück gehabt 

*K _ n i _*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Dann mal das G


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das G



na geht doch 

*K _ n i g*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Dann vermute ich mal ein Ö


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann vermute ich mal ein Ö



stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*K Ö N I G*


----------



## Schweizer (22 März 2016)

zu spät mein Ö


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2016)

dann wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (22 März 2016)

Guten *A*bend


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

nAbend aber kein A


----------



## Desert Fox (22 März 2016)

Da muss wohl der *I*gel wieder ran.


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2016)

Ist gerade wach geworden 

_ _ i _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

ich eröffne heute mit einem *C*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Schlechte Eröffnung


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schlechte Eröffnung



i*MM*er kann *M*an keinen Treffer landen


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Sagst es  wieder keiner


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sagst es  wieder keiner



*N*a gut, da*NN* halt *N*icht


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Doch jetzt 

_ _ i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Leider kein L


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *P*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Guter Versuch 

P _ i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

und was ist mit einem *Z*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Logo 

P _ i n z


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Guten Abend, ich *r*ate mal


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

nAbend Robe 

und richtig der "P r i n z" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Neues Wort 


_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Bitte mal ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

ich beginne mit einem *O*


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein E



Diesmal ja 

_ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich beginne mit einem *O*



O ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Mein *I*gel will rein


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mein *I*gel will rein



Nee, laß' ihn pennen


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

bitte ein *R*


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Kein N und kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Versuche mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Kein SM


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

hehe mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

ich nehme das *L*


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> hehe mal das T



Kein T


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich nehme das *L*



Treffer :thumbup:

_ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *P*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem *P*



Kein P


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das A



:thumbup:

A _ e l


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Ein B vielleicht


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

Ich tipp mal auf Kain *B*, sondern auf ein *D*


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Der Tipp mit dem D war nicht schlecht :thumbup:

A d e l ist richtig,

Schweizer Du darfst


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

ok, dann auf ein Neues! 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

das Übliche natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Und ich versuche ein U


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Dann mal ein R


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

Treffer! 

_ _ _ u

Leider kein *R*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Bitte ein A


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

Leider kein *S*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

auch kein *G*


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

dafür aber das *A*

_ _ a u


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Was ist den mit einem F


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Ein R würde hier auch ganz gut passen


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

das *F* ja, allerdings an anderer Stelle, als ihr wahrscheinlich vermutet,
das *R* leider nicht. Aber ihr seid knapp dran. 

_ f a u


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Bleibt ja nur das P


----------



## Schweizer (23 März 2016)

Gratuliere!
Pfau ist richtig!


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Mach ich dann auch noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Das obligatorische E bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht



Habe es geahnt 

Dann mal ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Das kann ja noch ein langer Abend werden 

Dann mal ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Der war gut 

_ o _ _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (23 März 2016)

Eine Gute *N*acht,

bin dann mal weg für heute


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2016)

Jo n8t Robe 

_ o n _ o _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

ich eröffne den neuen Tag mit einem *D*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Gut eröffnet 

_ o n d o _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

das D war offensichtlich *K*eine schlechte Wahl


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Das K war auch nicht schlecht 

K o n d o _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

jetzt hab ich die Wahl - Vogel oder vögeln 

ich entscheide mich für das *M*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Also vögeln  ist richtig 

K o n d o m :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

na dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Das Standard E


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das Standard E



standardmäßig nein


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Gut dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann mal das S



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...den *M*ond bitte mal 

...nabend die Herren !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



aber bestimmt nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *M*ond bitte mal
> 
> ...nabend die Herren !!!



nabend, aber leider kein M


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

..das "u" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Hallo nehme mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "u" bitte mal



damit kann ich nicht dienen


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hallo nehme mal das P



Fehlgriff


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem H



schöner Buchstabe, aber nicht für das gesuchte Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "o" bitte mal



das Wort hat kein O


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...aber das "a" passt :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...aber das "a" passt :thumbup::thumbup::thx:



na endlich 

*_ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das T



jetzt auf einmal geht es :thumbup:

*T a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Ein X


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein X



wenn's läuft, dann läufts 

*T a x _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...und unsern *I*gel.....


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und unsern *I*gel.....



der Igel machts :thumbup:

*T a x i*


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...hier was neues:


*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

dann wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Mein *I*gel hat Ausgang


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

Bitte ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-----ier*........wieder zu einfach


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Bestimmt ein B


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...na logo, aber das gute 

*B---bier*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Ich weiss doch was du trinkst  dann das O


----------



## schiwi51 (24 März 2016)

ich hätte gerne ein *C*


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

*Juti !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*Bo--bier*


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne ein *C*



*...Jep !!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Boc-bier*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Dann mal das K und Prost


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

*...Ja Prost und*:thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Bockbier*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Mache mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

....das "e" bitte mal :thx:


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...na dann geht auch das"r" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

,,,das "n" ...


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...das "b"...Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Aha 

_ _ _ b _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

....*I*gel


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Klar der ist ja wach 

_ _ _ b i e r


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...ist ja auch *F*rühling !!!


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Nee das ist Köln


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...wat, in *K*öln gibts richtiges Bier ??:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Dieses Früh Kölsch abartig  und nein


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

*a*hhaaa.............


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Lebe ja in einer anderen Ecke 

A _ _ b i e r


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...ist mit schon k*l*ar


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Passt 

A l _ b i e r


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

*T*oll...............:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Logo ist das "A l t b i e r" und Prost


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...wieder was leichtes !!!

*-----*.........kennt jeder !!!


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Ein P wie Poppel


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...njet Poppel 



*-----*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Mein *I*gel ran da


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

*jep !!!!*:thumbup:

*---i-*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Nehme mal ein K


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

..sofort :thumbup::thumbup:

*---ik*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Aha  mal das M


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...ich eile 

*M--ik*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Dann mal das U


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Mu-ik*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Dann noch das S und jetzt TV Time n8t


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Musik*

....:thx:


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Stelle schon mal ein neues rein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2016)

bitte ein *A* als *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2016)

Mach ich 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2016)

dann hätte ich gerne ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2016)

Leider kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2016)

Aber sicher 

_ a t _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2016)

und wie wäre es mit einem *K*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2016)

Sehr gut 

K a t _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2016)

ein *Z* wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2016)

Falsches Geschlecht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Falsches Geschlecht



dann halt ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2016)

Logo 

K a t _ r


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2016)

will denn diesmal niemand ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2016)

Doch jetzt  jawohl ist der "K a t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2016)

*_ _ _ _ _* .


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2016)

Dann mal schnell mit dem E anfangen


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal schnell mit dem E anfangen



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2016)

Dann bitte ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bitte ein R



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein S



ja :thumbup:

*_ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



natürlich 

*_ _ s _ h*


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...das "c"..Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Nehme dann ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "c"..Bitte mal



das war ja klar 

*_ _ s c h*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann ein F



*F* ist *f*alsch


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Mein *I*gel muss ran


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mein *I*gel muss ran



sehr gut 

*_ i s c h*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Bestimmt ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein T



natürlich :thumbup:

*T i s c h*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...das "a" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Leider kein A


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

..das "e"...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...das "s" ...Bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Jo 

S _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...das "u" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Auch dabei 

S _ u _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...give me an "h" please


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Logo 

S _ u h _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...das "t" geht auch


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Ja passt 

S t u h _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...das "l" geht auch :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Jawohl ist der "S t u h l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

....und jetzt was ganz nettes

*--e--e-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Irgendwo ist bestimmt ein i


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

*logo !!!!*:thumbup:

*--e-ie-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Nehme dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

..oha, jetzt gehts looos 

*--e-ie-e-rer*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

nee, kein "s"

*--e-ie-e-rer*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

...schon besser !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-he-ie-ehrer*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Vorne ein C


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

*Jup !!!!*

*Che-ie-ehrer*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2016)

ich nehme ein *M*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Ich glaube ein L


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

*...Alles Musterschüler hier !!!!!!*:thumbup::thx:

*Chemielehrer*

ick muss jetzt Fussball kiken !!!!


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Dann noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Natürlich ein E


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Natürlich dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Geht ein A?


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Nee nicht übertreiben


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Hmh, ein N vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Heute ist nicht mein Tag 

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Wenn du meckerst geht es 

_ _ _ _ l e


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Nehme mal ein O, oder auch zwei


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Keins


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Dann lass' mal wieder deinen *I*gel raus


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Der ist schon im Bett


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Was für eine Schlafmütze 

Ein U vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Jetzt aber 

_ _ _ u l e


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Hatte ich an anderer Stelle vermutet 

Nun gut, dann mal ein H bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Jetzt läufts 

_ _ h u l e


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Das C bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Logo 

_ c h u l e


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Dann noch das S bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Jawohl die "S c h u l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Hier ein neues Wort: 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Selbstverständlich 

_ e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Oh  dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Kein S dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Jawoll :thumbup:

_ e r _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Ein H ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Ein K aber


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Auch kein K


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Vielleicht ein T


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Nein, das T ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2016)

Nö, auch kein N


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

Nein, auch kein M


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

Tut mir Leid, auch kein O


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

*L*eck mich doch


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

Nee, mach ich nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

*O*h schade


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

Kein O dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

_ e r u _ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



Richtig 

B e r u _


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Dann nehme ich mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

Richtig,

"Beruf" war das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Gut ich stelle noch eins rein sage aber mal n8t jetzt Robe 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 März 2016)

Ob da ein E dabei ist 

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Ist  so bin weg 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2016)

da ist doch sicher auch ein *R* dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ r _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2016)

ich hör den *I*gel im Laubhaufen rascheln


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Gut gehört 

_ i _ _ e r _ _ r _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ i _ _ e r _ _ r t e _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2016)

dann hätte ich gerne zwei *N*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Sollst du haben 

_ i n _ e r _ _ r t e n


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sollst du haben
> 
> _ i n _ e r _ _ r t e n



*D*anke


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Auch 

_ i n d e r _ _ r t e n


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch
> 
> _ i n d e r _ _ r t e n



*A*h*a*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Aber nur eins 

_ i n d e r _ a r t e n


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber nur eins
> 
> _ i n d e r _ a r t e n



ist auch *g*ut


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2016)

Logo 

_ i n d e r g a r t e n


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

scheinbar will *k*einer lösen


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> scheinbar will *k*einer lösen



Doch jetzt hat einer 

"K i n d e r g a r t e n" stimmt natürlich :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

na dann wieder ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Nehme wieder das E


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme wieder das E



diesmal vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R vielleicht



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ r _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Ein D wie doof


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie doof



das Wort ist nicht doof


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



der schläft schon wieder


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> der schläft schon wieder



Stimmt  dann mal ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Stimmt  dann mal ein T



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ r _ t e*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Vielleicht ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein K



jetzt hast du's 

*K r _ t e*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Ein Ö glaube ich


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ö glaube ich



:thumbup: richtig :thumbup:

*K r ö t e*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Dann stell ich schon mal eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2016)

dann wieder einmal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2016)

und was ist mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ t _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2016)

dann muss wieder der arme *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2016)

Der war schon in den Startlöchern 

_ i t _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2016)

da würde ein (oder sogar zwei) *Z* passen


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2016)

Würde ja ist aber nur eins 

_ i t z e


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2016)

über ein *W* würde ich lachen


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2016)

Hatte eher mit dem H gerechnet stimmt aber 

"W i t z e "  viel mir so zum 1.April ein


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

neuer Tag, neues Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

So lang dann bestimmt ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> So lang dann bestimmt ein E



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Dann eben ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben ein S



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Auch ein C ?


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein C ?



ist oft ein Bruder des H - diesmal aber nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ r _ h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Der *I*gel ist wach


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *I*gel ist wach



richtig :thumbup:

*_ r _ h _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisches Wort



gar nicht komisch


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

dann eben *b*löd


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann eben *b*löd



auch nicht blöd


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Gut dann mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann mal das T



weit und breit kein T in Sicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Dann versuche ich mal das U


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal das U



*U*je, *u*je


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



auch kein Paul


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

na gut dann mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> na gut dann mal das M



hätte nicht gedacht, dass das eine so schwere Geburt wird


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Kannste mal sehen das A war glaube ich noch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kannste mal sehen das A war glaube ich noch nicht



war noch nicht, ist aber auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



*N*a endlich :thumbup:

*_ r _ h _ i n _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Bin jetzt auch nicht schlauer  ein D


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch nicht schlauer  ein D



das merke ich - kein D


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Ein L vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L vielleicht



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*_ r _ h l i n _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Ein G etwa


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G etwa



natürlich :thumbup:

*_ r _ h l i n g*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Naja von hinten nach vorne nicht leicht zu erraten 

Dann mal das Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Naja von hinten nach vorne nicht leicht zu erraten
> 
> Dann mal das Ü



Endspurt 

*_ r ü h l i n g *


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Klar dann mal das F :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar dann mal das F :WOW:



aber das war doch gar kein so schweres Wort - oder 

*F r ü h l i n g*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> aber das war doch gar kein so schweres Wort - oder




Wie man es sieht der rein stellt weiss mehr wie der Rater 

Jetzt weiss ich mehr 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2016)

na dann wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich 

_ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2016)

und was ist mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2016)

Logo 

_ e n _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Logo
> 
> _ e n _



na dann nehme ich das *L*ogo-*L*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Aber sicher 

L e n _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

wenn jetzt noch das *Z* fehlt, war das aber ein schneller Durchmarsch


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Jawohl der "L e n z" ist da :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

dann wieder einmal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Boh ist der *L*ang


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Bitte mindestens ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Boh ist der *L*ang



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ l _ _ _ _ _ l*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte mindestens ein E



richtig :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ e l _ _ _ _ e l*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Mal das S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das S bitte



leider nein


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Bitte mindestens zwei R


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte mindestens zwei R



eines genügt 

*_ r _ _ _ e l _ _ _ _ e l*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das M



sehr guter Versuch :thumbup:

*_ r _ m m e l _ _ _ _ e l*


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Bitte ein O


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

...dreimal das"d"... Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein O



nicht vorhanden


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dreimal das"d"... Bitte



einmal genügt auch 

*_ r _ m m e l _ _ _ d e l*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

...das "ü"...bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Dann versuch' mal den *I*gel zu wecken


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "ü"...bitte mal



kein Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann versuch' mal den *I*gel zu wecken



der schläft tief und fest


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

...das "g" ...bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "g" ...bitte mal



sehr gut :thumbup:

*G r _ m m e l _ _ _ d e l*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das K



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*G r _ m m e l k _ _ d e l *


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Vielleicht ein Ö dabei?


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Nehme mal das N


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Ö dabei?



ja 

*G r _ m m e l k _ ö d e l *


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

das "n" will auch mal


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das N



natürlich 

*G r _ m m e l k n ö d e l*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> das "n" will auch mal



hatten wir schon


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

A


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> A



:thumbup: *G r a m m e l k n ö d e l* :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

*Gammelknödel*...kommt doch garantiert aus Österreich, oder ???


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Gammelknödel*...kommt doch garantiert aus Österreich, oder ???



ja, sind aber mit dem fehlenden *R* sehr gut


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

...das glaube ich !!!

...jetzt mal was aus dem Bereich Heimwerker 

*------------*


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Bitte ein O


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

ich versuche ein *M*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

...aha , wieder die Fachleute !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-o----s-----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Das B bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-o--m-s-----*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Boh-m-s-h--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

ein *R* bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Bitte ein C


----------



## Robe22 (4 Apr. 2016)

Der *I*gel ist wach


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Bohrm-s-h--e*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Bohrmaschi-e


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2016)

ein *A* geht noch


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Bohrmaschi-e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Dann fehlt wohl noch das N


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Bohrmaschine*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2016)

nehme zur Abwechslung mal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2016)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2016)

:thx: *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2016)

Geht auch 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2016)

dann versuche ich den *S*chiwi


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ s s e r _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2016)

was ist mit einem *A*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2016)

Noch besser 

_ a s s e r _ a a _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2016)

dann hätte ich gerne noch zwei *W*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2016)

Bist aber gut drauf heute 

W a s s e r w a a _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

*G*uten Morgen


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

moin58 und richtig ist die "W a s s e r w a a g e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

na dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

und natürlich ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und natürlich ein E



natürlich nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Immer diese *S*chadenfreude


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Immer diese *S*chadenfreude



na geht doch 

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...das"t"...Bitte mal...


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das"t"...Bitte mal...



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ s t _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...das "W" wie Wolfsburg ...Bitte !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das A



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ s t _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "W" wie Wolfsburg ...Bitte !!!



Wolfsburg 2 - Marco 0


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Nehme mal das U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Wolfsburg 2 - Marco 0



...hier ein Extra :thx::thumbup::thumbup:

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das U wie Ute



jetzt flutschts 

*_ a u _ s t u _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

leider kein *N*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Bitte mal 2x M


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal 2x M



gerne 

*_ a u m s t u m _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...das "f"...bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Vorne das B


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "f"...bitte mal



natürlich 

*_ a u m s t u m _ f*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vorne das B



das war aber ein Zufallstreffer 

*B a u m s t u m _ f *


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Wenn Marco nicht will löse ich  bitte ein P :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wenn Marco nicht will löse ich  bitte ein P :WOW:



ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:

*B a u m s t u m p f *


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

das berühmte "i"...bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Ja aber nur eins 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Ach Marco noch geändert aber nutzlos


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

..das "s" Bitte...


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

ich hätte gerne ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Aber das R 

_ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

das"d" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Leider auch kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

*L*eicht ist das nicht


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...das"t"


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ l _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Jetzt aber 

_ l _ t t e r


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

bitte ein *G*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

"a",,,,....


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Leider kein G


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

So ein a nicht da fehlt was  ..


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein G



und was ist mit einem *ä*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...und das"B" könnte passen ??!!


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich 

_ l ä t t e r


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Und Marco hat es :WOW:

"B l ä t t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...was leichtes !!!

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Hehe du und leicht  mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...nix "e" 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...ganz leicht !!!....ohne "s" 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

ja klar ohne S und E 

Was ist mit dem H


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

Sorry, wat soll ick machen 

ein "h" ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Dann aber das R


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

kein "r" dabei 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Dann das A


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

*jupp !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*------a--*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

...kein "o" dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Hoffe mal auf ein L


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------all*...


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Vermute mal ein *B*all


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-----ball*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Nehme mal das K passt aber nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

Stimmt...passt nicht !!!

*-----ball*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Ein V


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

...no...
Kein Plastik...kein Leder

*-----ball*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

..kein "P" dabei !!!
..ich sage nur Kondom


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Absolut keine Ahnung was du meinst nehme mal ein B


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

"B" haben wir schon !!!
...das gesuchte Material wird auch gerne gekaut


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Was ist mit dem M


----------



## beachkini (7 Apr. 2016)

Ein "G" koennte es ein?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--mm-ball*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Mein *I*gel muss ran


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

:WOW::WOW:

*--mmiball*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Dann noch das U 

Aber wer kaut so ein Zeug


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Gummiball*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Stelle noch eins rein sage aber jetzt n8t

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## beachkini (7 Apr. 2016)

Ich bin fuer ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2016)

...zweimal das "a"...


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Apr. 2016)

bitte ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Das E ja 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2016)

Leider kein A und N


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Apr. 2016)

dann nehm ich den *S*chiwi


----------



## Robe22 (7 Apr. 2016)

Ich weck' den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2016)

Leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2016)

Aber das i 

_ i _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Apr. 2016)

es werden ja wohl keine 3 *T* sein


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2016)

Nein aber eins 

_ i t _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein aber eins
> 
> _ i t _ e



und was ist mit zwei *Z*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2016)

Leider nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider nicht



dann aber zwei *W*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2016)

Jawohl die "W i t w e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

na dann wieder einmal was längeres und damit leichteres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

*S*chön


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *S*chön



ja, vorhanden

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E bitte



gleich 2x 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehr schön mal das H



du wirst immer besser, gleich 3x 

*H _ h _ e _ _ _ _ s _ h e _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Dann auch das C


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das C



das war klar 

*H _ h _ e _ _ _ _ s c h e _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das A



habe ich leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R wie Richard



wieder ein Doppeltreffer :thumbup:

*H _ h _ e _ _ _ r s c h e r*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Aha  bitte ein Ö


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha  bitte ein Ö



sehr gut :thumbup:

*H ö h _ e _ _ _ r s c h e r *


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Ein L bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L bitte



hab ja gesagt, ein *L*eichtes Wort 

*H ö h l e _ _ _ r s c h e r *


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Das N wie Nordpol 

Solche Wörter liebe ich :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das N wie Nordpol
> 
> Solche Wörter liebe ich :WOW:



:thumbup: *H ö h l e n _ _ r s c h e r*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Bitte ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein F



natürlich richtig 

*H ö h l e n f _ r s c h e r *


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Dann hau mal noch den *O*tto rein


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau mal noch den *O*tto rein



gerne :thumbup:

*H ö h l e n f o r s c h e r *


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

das übliche *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

dann *r*oll mal ein *R* *r*ein bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Nix R leider


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Apr. 2016)

dann muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2016)

Der ist noch im Winterschlaf


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der ist noch im Winterschlaf



hab geglaubt, dass er im *F*rühling schon munter ist


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ _ _ f e _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Apr. 2016)

ich zünde mir eine *P*feife an


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Ein y bitte


----------



## Robe22 (10 Apr. 2016)

Bitte ein N


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Ein Z wäre nett!


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Keine Tricks, da fehlt ein X!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Kein XYZ


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Leider auch kein P


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Aber das N 

_ _ _ _ _ f e n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2016)

wenn der Igel noch schläft, muss der *U*hu ran


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Der pennt auch


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Was soll ich sagen, nein


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2016)

vielleicht ist es ein *O*fen


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Na endlich es ist ei Ofen 

_ o _ _ o f e n


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Apr. 2016)

wie wäre es mit zwei *K*nödel


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2016)

Nix Knödel (.)(.)


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nix Knödel (.)(.)



ich meinte Knödel mit *H*ackfleischfüllung


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2016)

So jetzt aber 

H o _ h o f e n


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich meinte Knödel mit *H*ackfleischfüllung









*...das "c" bitte mal !!!*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2016)

Logo ist der "H o c h o f e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2016)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2016)

Nehme ml ein E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Apr. 2016)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2016)

...das "a" ist dabei, das "e" leider nicht

*A---a-----*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Apr. 2016)

ich versuche das *T*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2016)

"u" ist dabei, "t" nicht

*A---a--u--*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Apr. 2016)

dann nehme ich ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2016)

...kei "s" dabei

*A---a--u--*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Apr. 2016)

na gut, dann versuche ich ein *L*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2016)

..kein "L" dabei 



*A---a--u--*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..kein "L" dabei
> 
> 
> 
> *A---a--u--*



*N*a da*nn* halt *n*icht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2016)

*A---an-u--*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Apr. 2016)

jetzt ist es Zeit  ein *M* zu nehmen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Arm-an-u-r*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Bitte ein H


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Arm-an-uhr*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Nehme dann noch das B


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Armban-uhr*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das D


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Armbanduhr*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2016)

...zweimal das"e"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Apr. 2016)

einmal das *H* bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2016)

Leider kein E


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2016)

Aber das H 

_ _ _ _ _ _ h _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Apr. 2016)

ich lass die *S*chwalbe fliegen


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2016)

War klar 

_ _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Apr. 2016)

da siegt *C*äsar


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ s c h _ _ c _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Apr. 2016)

da *k*albt ja die *K*uh


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2016)

Das war ja klar 

_ _ _ _ s c h _ _ c k


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2016)

...das "m"... bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2016)

dann hol mal den *A*ffen raus


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2016)

Das M ja 

_ _ _ _ s c h m _ c k


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2016)

Aber leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2016)

da ruft der *U*hu


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2016)

...das große "G"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich das U 

_ _ _ _ s c h m u c k


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2016)

Das G auch 

G _ _ _ s c h m u c k


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2016)

*D*a schaut der *D*achs aus seiner Höhle


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2016)

Kommt so langsam 

G _ _ d s c h m u c k


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2016)

,,,das "o" Bitte :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Jo 

G o _ d s c h m u c k


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Logo  Hallo Robe 

G o l d s c h m u c k :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Guten Abend Rolli 

Hier mein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal das liebe E


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das liebe E



Klar doch :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

*O*ho ganz was neues


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Dafür lassen wir das O weg


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

*F*ängt ja wieder gut an


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Nein, leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Versuche dann mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das H



Leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Was ist mit einem T


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem T



Das wird ein langer Abend


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

*M*erke ich auch schon


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Auch kein M


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Dann hau mal ein *R*ein


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Mach ich 

S _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Nein, kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Nöööööööö


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Ich glaube, das wird heute nichts mehr 

Auch kein U dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein P


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein P



Aber ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Dann versuche ich mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2016)

Klasse :thumbup:

S _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ k


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Was ist den daran *g*ut


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist den daran *g*ut



Nichts ist gut


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Nehme mal das C


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

C ist dabei 

S _ _ _ e r _ _ _ c k


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Ist ein ganz *B*lödes Wort


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

Könnte man so sagen 

S _ _ b e r b _ _ c k


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

*I*gel greif an


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *I*gel greif an



Ist er endlich aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht 

S i _ b e r b _ i c k


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Der brauchte noch Ruhe  dann hau mal das L rein :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

*Silberblick* war das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Mache mal noch eins kann man auch morgen lösen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

Da sind bestimmt viele *E*'s dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Ja keins happy010


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

Du hast mich überzeugt, kann man auch morgen lösen 

Trotzdem, ein A versuche ich noch


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Das A ist dabei n8t Robe 

_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2016)

*N*8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Passt noch 

_ _ a _ _ n _ _ _ n _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2016)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Leider kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2016)

dann mal bitte ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Aber sicher 

_ l a _ _ n _ l _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2016)

...das "u" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2016)

dann nehme ich das *G*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich kein U


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Das G geht gar nicht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2016)

...das "b" wie blond mal Bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ l a _ _ n b l _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2016)

...das "P" möchte mal ganz vorne sein


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Alles was du willst 

P l a _ _ n b l _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2016)

...den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Der geht immer 

P l a _ i n b l _ n _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2016)

dann bitte ein *O*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2016)

...und das "t" gleich hinterher :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Klar das O 

P l a _ i n b l o n _


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2016)

Das T natürlich :thumbup:

P l a t i n b l o n _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

..na dann noch das "d" :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich ist "P l a t i n b l o n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

...was ganz leichtes wieder mal !!

*-----------*


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Ist ein S dabei?


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

Nee, kein "s" dabei....grüsse dich !!!!

*-----------*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das E


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*--ee--ee-e-*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Aber *H*allo


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

...nix "H" dabei 



*--ee--ee-e-*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ree--ee-er*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Ws soll das denn sein  mal den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

...kein "i" dabei 

*-ree--ee-er*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Ein G


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Gree--ee-er*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Ist aber kein deutsches Wort oder mal das N


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup:...kein deutsches Wort, aber äußerst bekannt !!!

*Green-ee-er*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Aha  ein P


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

jup..:thumbup::thumbup:

*Green-eeper*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Kann ja nur ein K sein kenne ich aber nicht


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Greenkeeper*....so heissen die Platzwarte heute


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

Noch nie gehört aber egal hier das neue bin aber dann erstmal weg 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Ich probiers diesmal mit einem B


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2016)

Nein kein B


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Ich nehme ein "M"


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2016)

Auch kein M


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Bitte das E


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Leider auch kein E


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Wie blöd 

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Jetzt aber 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Ein N vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Nein kein N


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Oje, sieht nach einem *s*chwierigen Wort aus


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Ist es auch  kein S


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Da bin ich jetzt aber ein wenig *r*atlos


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Ist auch kein R  kleiner Tipp will jeder mal bekommen


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Toller Tipp ?

Ein O vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Ist aber ganz einfach 

_ a _ _ _ o _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Auch kein L  übrigens immer Samstags


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Jawohl 

_ a _ _ _ o t


----------



## Robe22 (1 Mai 2016)

Bitte ein F


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Dachte du weist es  aber kein F ist auch Mittwochs


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2016)

*J*o, ist aber kein deutsches Wort


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Ist eingedeutscht 

J a _ _ _ o t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2016)

Na gut 

Ein C dann


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Oder haste schon mal Überschuss gehört 

J a c _ _ o t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2016)

Du hast mich überzeugt :thumbup:

Ein K noch


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Natürlich 

J a c k _ o t


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2016)

Das P dann noch bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Jo wie ich schon sagte den will jeder mal haben 

J a c k p o t :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2016)

Heute Nacht wird das nichts mehr mit dem Jackpot 

Ich stelle kein neues Wort ein, bin die nächsten Tage nicht da.

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Jo n8t Robe 

Hier dann mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2016)

wieder einmal ein Versuch mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Ja so eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2016)

und was ist mit einem *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Nichts ist mit ihm


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2016)

*N*a gut, da*nn* halt ei*n* *N* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Auch so eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2016)

...das "s" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2016)

da *h*oppelt ein *H*ase im *H*anffeld


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2016)

Leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2016)

Aber ein H 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ h _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2016)

da ist ja wohl das *C*hamäleon nicht weit


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2016)

dann lass ich mal den *T*iger frei


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ t t _ _ _ h _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

...zweimal das "L" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Mach ich 

L _ t t _ _ _ h l e n


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Mai 2016)

Am Ast hängen zwei *O*rang-Utans


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

L o t t o _ _ h l e n


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

...das "z" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Logo 

L o t t o z _ h l e n


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

*a*h*aaaa*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Jawohl die "L o t t o z a h l e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

*---------*?


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Dann mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e----e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

..kein "s" dabei 

*---e----e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

auch kein "r" dabei 

*---e----e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-e-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Bestimmt ein H


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

...kein "H" dabei 

*-a-e-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Auch hier mal den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

... der *I*gel geht da nicht rein

*-a-e-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-e-anne*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Ein K wie Kanne


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

...nee, *K*anne ist nicht !!!

*-a-e-anne*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Dann die *T*anne


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

auch keine *T*anne

*-a-e-anne*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Dann eben die *W*anne


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

schon besser :WOW::WOW:

*-a-ewanne*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Gut dann das B


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

sofort :thumbup:

*Ba-ewanne*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Hau mal das D rein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

..ich haue :thumbup::thumbup:

*Badewanne*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

...das "u" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Leider kein U


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

..das "n"


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

..jut, dann muss ich das "e" nehmen


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Gute Entscheidung 

_ a _ e _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

irgendwie will das "r" auch rein


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Ja 

_ a _ e r _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

haste noch das"t" irgendwo rumzuliegen ??


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Sogar zwei 

_ a t e r t a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

na dann kann das "V" auch nicht weit sein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Klar doch 

V a t e r t a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

das "g" Bitte:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Jawohl der "V a t e r t a g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

...was Aktuelles:

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Hau mal das E rein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

:thumbup:

*-----e-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

kein "r" dabei

*-----e-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---n-en*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Mein *I*gel mal


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---nien*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--anien*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

Nehme mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-panien*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2016)

und das S bitte :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2016)

jep !!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Spanien*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2016)

Hier dann noch ein neues sage aber jetzt n8t

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2016)

*G*ute Nacht Rolli:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2016)

ich hole wieder einmal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2016)

Leider kein G


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2016)

Aber das E 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2016)

esse gerade einen *R*ollmops


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2016)

Lass ihn dir schmecken 

_ _ _ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2016)

*L*ecker *L*achsbrötchen


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Jawohl  beides 

_ l _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Guten *A*bend


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Hallo und ja 

A l _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Ein T vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

A l t e r t _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

*U*pps


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

WoW 

A l t e r t u _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Dann weck' mal die *M*aus


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Bist ja gut drauf heute  "A l t e r t u m" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Ja, sieht so aus 

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

mal das nein e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Jawoll :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Oh, ist doch eins dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

:angry: mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Aber kein S


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Ja ja versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Nein, auch kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

R ist dabei :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Bitteschön 

_ _ _ e r _ a _


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Nein, kein N


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> _ _ _ e r _ a _



Sorry, habe einen Buchstaben vergessen 

_ _ _ _ e r _ a _


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Was ist los heute  mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung , aber 3x T :thumbup:


_ _ t t e r t a _


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Da passt ein G


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

_ _ t t e r t a g :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Ein U ist dabei 

_ u t t e r t a g


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

und noch das M :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

*Muttertag* war gesucht :thumbup:

Du bist dran


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Ein E traue ich mich nicht 

Nehme mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Ja so eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Jaja, *G*eiz ist *g*eil


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Hast Recht


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

*N*a super


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Geiz ist geil


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Ach nee ist ja doch 

_ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Bitte mal das L


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Leider kein L


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Na, dann laß doch mal den *I*gel raus, ist ja mittlerweile warm genug draußen


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Logo 

_ i _ _ _ n _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Bitte ein S


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ i s s _ n s _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Upps, wollte nur ein S 

Dann riskiere ich doch mal ein E


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Klar bin doch nicht so wie ein Herr Robe 

_ i s s e n s _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Ich werde mich in Zukunft bessern 

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Natürlich 

_ i s s e n s _ _ a _ t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Dann mal ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Bist auf dem Weg 

_ i s s e n s _ _ a f t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Sofort 

_ i s s e n s c _ a f t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Ein H dann


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2016)

Mach ich 

_ i s s e n s c h a f t


----------



## Robe22 (6 Mai 2016)

Dann mal noch das W vornedran :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Jawohl die "W i s s e n s c h a f t" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Ausnahmsweise mal 

_ e e e _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Was soll das den sein 

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Jetzt beschwerst Du dich auch noch, sind ja wohl genug E's dabei 

S e e e _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Deshalb auch so leicht  das L bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

S e e e l e _ _ _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Das F mal


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Das war wohl zu einfach 

S e e e l e f _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

So macht das Sp*a*ss


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Das glaub' ich dir auf's Wort 

S e e e l e f a _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Dann das N bitte


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Machst Du gut, schön der Reihe nach 

S e e e l e f a n _


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

So soll es sein  dann noch das T :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Den *Seeelefanten* habe ich extra für Dich wegen der vielen E's ausgesucht


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Hab auch erst gestutzt  so noch ein leichtes schnelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Da ist bestimmt kein *E* dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Doch  viele 

_ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Dann lassen wir den *I*gel weitermachen


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Der ist schon im Bett


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Ja klar, um die Uhrzeit, hätte ich mir ja denken können 

Dann mal ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ e n e n _ e


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Habe eine Ahnung 

Das D bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Hoffe mal das Bett ruft 

_ _ _ _ e n e n d e


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Ein W vorne bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Sofort 

W _ _ _ e n e n d e


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Ein O noch


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Jo 

W o _ _ e n e n d e


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Das C dann


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Kommt sofort 

W o c _ e n e n d e


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Und zum Schluß das H bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Siehste das "W o c h e n e n d e" war ja auch mal was leichtes 

Wünsche dann mal eine n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wünsche dann mal eine n8t Robe



Die wünsche ich dir auch


----------



## Robe22 (8 Mai 2016)

Habe voll vergessen ein neues Wort reinzustellen 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Natürlich mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2016)

ich mach mit *A* den *A*nfang


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

A _ _ _ _ _ e _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Hey Robe und mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Guten Abend Rolli 

A _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Nein, kein H dabei


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

T geht 

A _ _ s t _ e _


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Sehr kalt


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Ja, der Igel ist erwacht 


A _ _ s t i e _


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Nicht nur der  bitte mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

A _ _ s t i e g :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Perfekt :thumbup:

A u _ s t i e g


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Dann noch das F bitte :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Natürlich dabei 

Der *Aufstieg* ist es :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Wer ist denn aufgestiegen wo du für bist Robe 

So mach noch eins obwohl ich morgen sehr früh raus muss 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Wer dann weg ist, ist weg


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Ne, bin jetzt für keinen, aber RB Leibzig beispielsweise 

Ich muß ebenso früh raus, also "Wer dann weg ist, ist weg" 

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Hauptsache Leipzig verliert das letzte Spiel siehe meine Sig 

Danach können sie meinetwegen Deutscher Meister werden 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Das sei Dir gegönnt 

Den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ i e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

*A*chso :


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Bist gut 

A _ _ _ i e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Ich weiß 

Bitte ein B


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Stimmt 

A b _ _ i e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Mai 2016)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Auch dabei 

A b s _ i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Mai 2016)

Lass den *T*iger aus dem *T*ank


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2016)

Lass ich 

A b s t i e _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

...das "g" *g*eht....


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Danke das sich mal einer erbarmt 

Ist natürlich der "A b s t i e g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

...können wir Sonntag nicht gebrauchen !!!

*----------------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Ein E wie Eigentor


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

...dit muss och nicht sein !!!!

*-e--e-----e-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

:thumbup:

*-e--e--s--e-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Naja an der falschen Stelle  mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

...Du wirst es nicht glauben...kein"r" dabei 

*-e--e--s--e-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

*B*lödes Wort :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

...kein "B" dabei, sagt der Schiri 

*-e--e--s--e-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

*Uiiii, na Hallo !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*-eh-e--s-he-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Dann geht auch das C


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

jep !!!:thumbup:

*-eh-e--sche-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Nehme mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ehle--sche-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-ehlen-sche---n-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Da muss mein *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

...na endlich kommt der kleene Lümmel :WOW:

*-ehlen-schei--n-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Ein T wie Tor :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ehlentschei--n-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Sieht doch schon *g*ut aus


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

...volle Zustimmung !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ehlentschei--ng*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Sage mal ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

...wie gemalt !!!:thumbup:

*-ehlentschei-ung*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Hau mal das D rein :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ehlentscheidung*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

und noch das F vorne :WOW:

Wollen wir mal hoffen das wir sowas nicht am letzten Spieltag haben


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Fehlentscheidung*

...ich drücke übrigens morgen Werder den Daumen, und Sonntag natürlich dem MSV !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thx:
> 
> *Fehlentscheidung*
> 
> ...ich drücke übrigens morgen Werder den Daumen, und Sonntag natürlich dem MSV !!!:WOW:



Kann ich nur zustimmen und der Hertha das sie noch 5.werden 

So eins stelle ich noch rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

*Hertha 5.  grmpf*...kiken wa ma !!!


Zweimal das "e" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Einmal 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

..ganz schön geizig



...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

So bin ich nu mal 

_ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

das "n"


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Immer ein Treffer 

_ _ n _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ a n a _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

..das "M" könnte passen:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Passt 

M a n a _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

..das "g" will auch:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Weil du es bist 

Der "M a n a g e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

...einen ganz kurzen noch !!!!

*--*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

*I*gel komm raus


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

*Boahhh, nicht schlecht !!!*

*-i*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Dachte eher "ja"  mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

*Falsch*



*-i*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

War klar du *E*i


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Ei*eiei...


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Stelle mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

...das "k" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

neee


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

..schade !!!

Das "e" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Ja moment erstmal suchen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2016)

...das "r" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2016)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Der war gut :thumbup:

_ _ s _ _ _ _ s s s _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2016)

...zweimal das "a" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Mai 2016)

bitte ein *H*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2016)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Mai 2016)

*I*ch b*i*n mal w*i*eder da m*i*t dem *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

Bin auch wieder da  mal sortieren 

A _ s _ _ _ _ s s s _ _ e _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

Das C auch 

A _ s c _ _ _ s s s _ _ e _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

Das H auch 

A _ s c h _ _ s s s _ _ e _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

Ebenfalls das i 

A _ s c h _ _ s s s _ i e _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

...das "b"...


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2016)

ich höre den *U*hu rufen


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Das B haben wir 

A b s c h _ _ s s s _ i e _ _ a _


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Das U auch 

A b s c h _ u s s s _ i e _ _ a _


----------



## fake123456 (20 Mai 2016)

einmal das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

...das "p" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Das L ja 

A b s c h l u s s s _ i e l _ a _


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Natürlich auch das P 

A b s c h l u s s s p i e l _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

..dann das "t"


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Logo 

A b s c h l u s s s p i e l t a _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

das"g" *g*eht auch...*g*elle


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Das geht perfekt  der "A b s c h l u s s s p i e l t a g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Hinten ein N


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

Nö, ham wa nich 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Dachte wäre schön leicht  dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

...das ist leicht, wie immer !!!

*-----e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Jaja dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-----e-er*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Auch ein S


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

...ja, natürlich !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*--s--e-er*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Ein T


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--st-e-er*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Mal meinen *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

Nee, der wird wahrscheinlich Fussball gucken 

*--st-e-er*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Jo genau wie ich  bitte ein A


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ast-e-er*


Elfmeter für Würzburg :angry::angry:


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Ein G bitte 

Scheiss Spiel bis jetzt :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Gastge-er*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

und das B bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Gastgeber*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2016)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2016)

...das "e" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2016)

Leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2016)

Sicher 

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2016)

und was ist mit einem *S*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Mai 2016)

..das "u" Bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2016)

Jawohl 

A u _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2016)

Machste gut vorne und hinten 

A u s _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Mai 2016)

Wie sieht es mit einem H aus


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2016)

Kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2016)

ich bin *p*lanlos


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich bin *p*lanlos



Sehe ich  kein P


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2016)

Lass' mal den *I*gel los


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2016)

Leider auch kein Igel


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

das ä mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Mai 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Nee auch kein L


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem B?
Ist Marco2 sein ä dabei?


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Das Ä habe ich glatt übersehen  und ja

A u s _ ä _ _ s


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Aber kein B


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Dann ein W


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

A u s w ä _ _ s


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Und noch ein T


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Sicher 

A u s w ä _ t s


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Oh jetzt muss ich *r*aten


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Richtig geraten  das "A u s w ä r t s" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Hab ich ein Glück

---


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Was auch Glück R--


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Sagst es  ein A


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Es hält aber nicht an kein A


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Versuche mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Auch kein E


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Was ist mit einem O


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Es geht wieder aufwärts mit dem Glück

RO-


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Das T geht bestimmt


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Richtig:WOW:
ROT


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Hier mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

...das "e" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

..das "r" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e r _ e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

...das "s"


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Biste krank 

_ _ s s e r _ e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

Wieso ????.......das"s" an der falschen Stelle 

...das "a"


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

JaJa 

_ a s s e r _ e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

...das "W" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Hast ja gut Gas gegeben zum Fussballspiel 

W a s s e r w e _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

..da fällt mir das "g" noch ein


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Logo die "W a s s e r w e g e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

Lang aber Einfach !!!!

*--------------*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Dann bestimmt ein E


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e-----e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Mein *I*gel ist wach


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

kik an 


*---e-----ei-e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

...kein "n" dabei !!! erstaunlich !!!


*---e-----ei-e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

...schon besser !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e----rei-er*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Vielleicht auch ein S


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e-s--rei-er*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Das H dann auch


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

,,,sofort !!!

*---e-s-hrei-er*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Das C schreit


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

..ich eile !!!!

*---e-schrei-er*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Vermute mal ein B


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

...nicht schlecht, Meister:thumbup:

*---e-schreiber*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Was soll das den sein  ein L


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

jupp !!!!

*---elschreiber*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Ach  mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

Ahaaa 



*K--elschreiber*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Jo  mal das U


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Ku-elschreiber*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Dann mal noch das G


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Kugelschreiber*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Mai 2016)

...das obligatorische "e" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2016)

So eben 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Mai 2016)

wieder einmal den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2016)

Igel hat Ausgang


----------



## Desert Fox (24 Mai 2016)

Ich werfe mal ein A ins Rennen


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2016)

Kein A


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...das "r" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ e _ r _ _ r


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Mai 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

..das "O"bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Da hat aber einer lange überlegt lol12

O _ e _ r o _ r


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...das "n" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Logo 

O _ e n r o _ r


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

..na dann das "f"


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Bin schon da 

O f e n r o _ r


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...na dann nagel mal noch das"h" rein


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Klasse dachte dauert länger "O f e n r o h r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

*-------------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Hau mal die E's rein


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

jepp !!!.......das Wort hat übrigens nichts mit einem Ofen zutun 

*-------e---e-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Wer weiss  mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...jetzt will es einer aber wissen :thumbup::thumbup:

*S------e-s-e-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Hau mal das H rein


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*S-h----e-s-e-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Das C ruft


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

..habe gehört !!

*Sch----e-s-e-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...sieht gut aus :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sch-t--e-ste-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Sch-t--e-ster*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...kein "n" dabei

*Sch-t--e-ster*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

..keine *U*te !!!

*Sch-t--e-ster*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Bin total raus  schicke mal meinen *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...und der kleene macht dit !!!

*Sch-t--eister*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Schat--eister*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

War vorhin in einer ganz anderen Richtung aber was soll's  das Z


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Schatz-eister*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Dann noch das M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Schatzmeister*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Stelle schon mal ein neues rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

Leider kein A und n8t


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)




----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2016)

Auch kein G


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2016)

na dann mal wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2016)

Jawohl 

_ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *R*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2016)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Das N passt 

_ e _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Der macht Sommerschlaf


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Dann halt der *S*eeigel


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Der pennt auch


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Dann den *K*äseigel bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Dann probiere ich mal den *H*amster aus


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Der passt 

H e _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung 

Ein T vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Auch kein T


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Bitte mal ein F


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Leider auch kein F


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Vielleicht ein B?


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Geht doch 

H e _ b _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

*D*as war schwer


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

war 

H e _ b _ d e n


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Oha 

H e _ b o d e n


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

*U*pps...


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Jawohl der "H e u b o d e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Natürlich das E


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

War mir *i*rgendwie klar


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

_ i _ i _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

_ i s i _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Mai 2016)

*A*bend zusammen


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

*H*allo


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Kein *A*bend und kein *H*allo


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Aber ein V


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Nee, Vision ist nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Mai 2016)

Liege ich *R*ichtig


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Dann ein B


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Liege ich *R*ichtig



Ja :thumbup:

R i s i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein B



Kein B


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Mai 2016)

Dann *G*ute Nacht


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

*O*ho


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Dann *G*ute Nacht



n8t, aber trotzdem kein G dabei


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*ho



R i s i _ o


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Dann mal noch das K


----------



## Robe22 (27 Mai 2016)

Risiko war gesucht :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Dann mal noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Viele E's natürlich


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Ja eins 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Na toll 

Viele *I*gels vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Lass ihn schlafen


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Bitte das A mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Jawohl 

_ a _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Bitte ein N


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Gut 

_ a _ e _ n _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Versuche ein H


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Logo 

_ a _ e _ n h _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Logo



Was heißt hier logo? 

Ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

passt auch 

_ a _ e r n h _ _


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Ein F dann


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ e r n h _ f


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

*U*pps..


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Natürlich 

_ a u e r n h _ f


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

*O*ha...


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Auch 

_ a u e r n h o f


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

*B*oa...


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Gut gemacht :thumbup: der "B a u e r n h o f"

So mir fallen die Augen zu sage mal night8


----------



## Robe22 (28 Mai 2016)

Yes, me too 

night8 Rolli


----------



## Robe22 (29 Mai 2016)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2016)

Natürlich das E


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2016)

ich versuche einmal ein *O*


----------



## Desert Fox (30 Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem *A*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2016)

...ein kaltes *B*ier *b*itte !!!


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Nur das A ist dabei 

_ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Ach da ist ja die kleinliche *R*obe


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Beim R bin ich auch kleinlich


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Kein H weit und breit


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Mal das F


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Nein, auch kein F


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Jetzt kommt meine Wunderwaffe ---> *I*gel fass


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Diese Wunderwaffe verpufft hier


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Nein, auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Dann mal das M


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Auch kein M dance2


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

was ist mit einem F


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Auch *g*ut


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Nichts ist *g*ut


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Rate mal das K


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Nein, auch nicht 

Tipp: Ist eine Musikrichtung


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Bleibt ja nur das doppel Z


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

_ a z z :klasse:


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

und noch das J :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Jawoll, *J a z z* war gesucht :supi:


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Stelle noch eins rein bin aber nicht mehr lange da dance2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

*A*lles klar


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Das A ist da 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2016)

Ich verabschiede mich mal mit einem E


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2016)

was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2016)

Auch kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2016)

dann lass ich mal den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2016)

Nix Tiger


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nix Tiger



und was ist mit einem *N*erz


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2016)

Schon eher 

_ a _ n _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2016)

dann versuche ich mal ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2016)

Auch kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2016)

dann lass ich mal den *L*öwen aus dem Käfig


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2016)

Kannst ihn wieder rein tun


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kannst ihn wieder rein tun



da sitzt schon der *M*arder drin


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juni 2016)

..das große "Z"..bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da sitzt schon der *M*arder drin



Der Marder ist es auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2016)

Auch kein Z


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Juni 2016)

Der *I*gel fehlt wieder mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2016)

Nee der hat Ausgang


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Juni 2016)

Dann hole ich den *O*tter raus


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2016)

Der passt 

_ a _ n _ o _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juni 2016)

...das "h" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ a h n h o _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2016)

da steppt der *B*är


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2016)

Jawohl 

B a h n h o _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2016)

mich beißt ein *F*loh


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2016)

Na endlich  ist natürlich der "B a h n h o f" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2016)

na dann bin ich mal wieder dran 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2016)

Ist ja selten genug  das E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist ja selten genug  das E bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2016)

Mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das S



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



bestimmt nicht


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juni 2016)

Ein A bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein A bitte



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2016)

Lass ich mal meinen *I*gel raus


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass ich mal meinen *I*gel raus



der schläft schon


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2016)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das T



sehr gut :thumbup:

*T _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Y



jetzt hat's gefunkt :thumbup:

*T y _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Ein P noch


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P noch



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: gelöst

*T y p e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2016)

da wird doch sicher wieder ein *E*sel dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Gerade so 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *R*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Bitte mal ein A


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...und das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Das A ja 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ e _


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Das N auch 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ e n


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Ein S bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

Nabend Rolli !!
...das"t" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Das S auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Hey Marco auch kein T


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...das "d" bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Aber bestimmt doch ein G


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Kein D


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Das F sehr gut 

F _ _ _ _ a f e n


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Das G auch 

F _ _ g _ a f e n


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Ich habe eine Ahnung 

Ein H bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Könnte sein 

F _ _ g h a f e n


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Ein U Bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Jawohl 

F _ u g h a f e n


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Dann das L noch bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Jawohl der "F l u g h a f e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Am späten Abend noch mal ein Kurzes:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Ein E Bitte.


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

3x 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

2x 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ e s _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

..knall dochmal ein paar "r" rin :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..knall dochmal ein paar "r" rin :WOW:



0x dabei


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das T



2x 

_ _ s _ _ _ t e s t e _ _ e


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Ich nehme mal das i.


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Nö, kein i


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

N ist aufjedenfall dabei


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

H ja, O und N nein 

_ _ s h _ _ t e s t e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...das "M" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Probiere mal das G


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Habe das Wort Bushaltestelle


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Kein M, kein G


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Smiley123 schrieb:


> Habe das Wort Bushaltestelle



Mit Abkürzung 

*Bushaltestelle* ist richtig


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Normal raten wir aber bis zum Schluss


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

Smiley123 schrieb:


> Habe das Wort Bushaltestelle



*Jut, der Mann !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Entschuldigung  Wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Smiley123 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung  Wusste ich nicht.



Dann hau mal ein neues rein


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Dann ist hier mal ein neues Wort


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Natürlich das E


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

*A*.................


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Das E 1x , Das A 4x

A _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ _ a _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

*B*................


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

B leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Richtig. 1x

A _ _ _ _ a s _ _ a _ _ a _ e


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

R leider nein


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

*C*..........


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

H ist dabei :thumbup:


A _ _ _ _ a s _ h a _ _ a _ e


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

C auch :thumbup:


A _ _ _ _ a s c h a _ _ a _ e


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

1x U 

A u _ _ _ a s c h a _ _ a _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...das "t" will auch rein


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

T und O sind beide mit von der Partie 

A u t o _ a s c h a _ _ a _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...das "g" bitte :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Nehme mal das W


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

G sieht gut aus, das W passt auch :thumbup:



A u t o w a s c h a _ _ a g e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...das "l" bitte :thumbup:


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

L ist richtig 


A u t o w a s c h a _ l a g e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...ich habe hier noch ein "n" gefunden


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Das N.....Hm.... passt das hier 

Sehr gut...passt :thumbup:

glueck09


Es ist die A u t o w a s c h a n l a g e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

...was leichtes, OHNE "E"...aber unangenehm

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Dann mal ein Z


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Spontan sag ich mal N


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Aber wohl mit A


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

*Nee !!!!!*



*...kein "Z"*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Aber wohl mit A



*Uiii, der Fachmann kommt !!!*

*-aa-a---a--*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2016)

Smiley123 schrieb:


> Spontan sag ich mal N



*...kein "n" dabei*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Juni 2016)

Versuche mal das L


----------



## Smiley123 (6 Juni 2016)

Ein S ist bestimmt vorhanden


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2016)

...wieder zu einfach !!!

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-aa-a---all*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2016)

Smiley123 schrieb:


> Ein S ist bestimmt vorhanden




...jepp !!!!:thumbup:

*-aa-a-s-all*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



:thumbup::thumbup:

*Haara-s-all*


----------



## Smiley123 (7 Juni 2016)

ich nehme mal ein T


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2016)

..kein "T" dabei, aber das "F" :thumbup::thumbup:

*Haara-sfall*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Dann mal noch das U


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Haarausfall*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Gut eins mach ich heute noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Smiley123 (7 Juni 2016)

Wie es mit A aus


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Gut 

_ a _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Smiley123 (7 Juni 2016)

Dann nehme ich noch das R


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2016)

ich hör' ein *S*chaf blöken


----------



## Smiley123 (7 Juni 2016)

Ich würde gerne ein N haben


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Das S geht 

_ a _ _ s _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Das N auch 

_ a _ _ s _ a n _


----------



## Smiley123 (7 Juni 2016)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Nein kein G


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2016)

da kommt der *T*iger aus dem Dickicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Sehr gut 

T a _ _ s t a n _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2016)

da schaut der *D*achs aus seinem Bau


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Auch dabei 

T a _ _ s t a n d


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2016)

da wandert ein *K*amel durch die Wüste


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Leider kein K


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein K



das war wohl ni*X*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2016)

Schon besser 

T a x _ s t a n d


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

*iiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

JAAAAAAAAAA der "T a x i s t a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...alles dabei, aber kein "s" 

*------e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Na gut dann das R


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...Du wirst es nicht glauben , kein "r" dabei 

*------e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

soviel zu *a*lles


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...sag ich doch, *a*lles dabei !!!

*-a----e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Dann bestimmt auch ein H


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...aber natürlich !!!:thumbup:

*Ha----e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...jetzt geeeehts looos !!!:WOW:

*Hau---e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Was soll los gehen  mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...nicht schlecht, Meister !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Haup--e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Könnte auch ein T dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

*Aua, jetzt wird`s spannend gemacht !!!!*

*Haupt-e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

und jetzt  ein N


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

*....haben wir alles dabei..

*

*Haupt-e--nn*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

Jupp*i*

*Haupt-e-inn*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

:WOW:

*Hauptge-inn*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Ich glaube da fehlt das W


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Hauptgewinn :WOW::WOW:*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

....zweimal das "r" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

keinmal das R


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...ein ganz kleines "e"


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

auch kein noch so kleines


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

,,,,scheis...:angry:

*....ein "a" bitte*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Was ist los  auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...das "f" haste auch nicht ........zufällig !!!!:thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Doch  sogar doppelt

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ f f


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

...einen Gruß an *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Mach ich 

_ _ i _ _ _ _ _ f f


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

....das nette "u" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

....dann passt das runde "o" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Passt 

_ _ i _ _ _ _ o f f


----------



## Smiley123 (9 Juni 2016)

Ein T Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2016)

du lieber *S*chwan


----------



## Desert Fox (9 Juni 2016)

Ein C wie Cäsar


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2016)

Das T natürlich 

_ t i _ _ _ t o f f


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2016)

Das S auch 

S t i _ _ s t o f f


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2016)

Ebenfalls das C 

S t i c _ s t o f f


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Ein *K* oder zählt auch ein N


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Das K ist richtig "S t i c k s t o f f " :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Los gehts
----


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...das"B" bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Kein E und kein B


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Auch kein R


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein S


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Auch das nicht


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

-o--
Jetzt gehts los


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...das "c" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Nehme mal das H


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Kein C und kein H


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Ein A vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...das "k" bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Wieder nicht ist doch so leicht


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Bestimmt ein T


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Auch das T ist nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...das "f" könnte passen


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Nehme mal das G


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Könnte passen tut es aber nicht 
Go--


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2016)

das ist nicht *L*eicht


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Das wird doch Gol-


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

A war schon weiss nix mehr


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...das "d" bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Richtig Gold :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

*----------*


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Versuche ich es mal mit einem E


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------e---*


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Ein U fehlt noch


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...nix "u" dabei !!!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Was ist mit meinen R


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das R


:thumbup::thumbup:
...immer mit der Ruhe Meister

*-r---re---*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...kein "s" dabei 

*-r---re---*


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Vorne ein F


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Nehme mal hinten das H


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

ahhhaaaaa !!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Fr---re--h*


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Nehme das C


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...nicht schlecht, die Herren !!!

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Fra--re-ch*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

*W*ir raten nur rum


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Juni 2016)

Ich wünsche eine Gute *N*acht
night8


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Nacht*i* Desert


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...Weiter raten !!!!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Fran-reich*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2016)

Dann noch das K und night8


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

...jupp und Gute Nacht Rolli 

*Frankreich*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2016)

Schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

...das "U" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2016)

Nicht schlecht 

U _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

...das "k" bitte mal


----------



## Smiley123 (11 Juni 2016)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2016)

Ein K immer 

U k _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2016)

das E auch 

U k _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Smiley123 (11 Juni 2016)

Hätte gerne ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2016)

Gerne 

U k r _ _ _ e


----------



## Smiley123 (11 Juni 2016)

Ich kaufe mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2016)

Guter Kauf 

U k r a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2016)

da muss wohl wieder der arme *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2016)

Pensum erledigt 

U k r a i _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2016)

da schlängelt sich eine *N*atter durch den Sand :sand:


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2016)

Bin mal kurz im Urlaub online löse mal schnell ganz vergessen hier 

Ist natürlich die "U k r a i n e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juni 2016)

dann mal ein neues

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Juni 2016)

Ein E natürlich


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juni 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein E natürlich



leider nein


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Juni 2016)

Ich versuche es mit einem A


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juni 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mit einem A



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2016)

...das "K" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "K" bitte mal



hab ich leider nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Juni 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel wieder man ran.


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel wieder man ran.



nein, der rührt sich nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Juni 2016)

Dann der *H*ase


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Dann der *H*ase



der ist schon lange davon gehoppelt


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Juni 2016)

*B*itte *B*itte


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> *B*itte *B*itte



:thx:


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Juni 2016)

Wie sieht es mit einem C aus


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem C aus



eher schlecht


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2016)

...das "s" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "s" bitte mal



leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2016)

...das "n"....


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n"....



na endlich :thumbup:

*_ a _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2016)

...das "h"


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "h"



leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2016)

...das große "Z" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das große "Z" bitte mal



bitte, gerne 

*Z a _ n*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2016)

Ein U bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein U bitte



super :thumbup:

*Z a u n*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Juni 2016)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Juni 2016)

Dann mache ich mal den *A*nfang


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2016)

ich versuche wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2016)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2016)

Bin nur mal kurz da, um den Stau hier zu beseitigen 

A und E sind dabei, das S leider nicht.


_ a _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2016)

Hey nehme mal ein schnelles R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2016)

Hey Rolli 

Ist dabei :thumbup:


_ a r _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2016)

...das nette "t"...bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2016)

ich hätte gerne ein *G*


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juni 2016)

*Garten* ist richtig :thumbup:

schiwi darf weitermachen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2016)

dann mal wieder was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2016)

Dann mal das leichte E


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das leichte E



ist natürlich dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



gleich 2x 

*_ _ _ s s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2016)

Bestimmt auch ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch ein H



nein, bestimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2016)

Spielverderber  dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Spielverderber  dann mal das R



statt einem H bekommst du jetzt 2 R 

*_ r _ s s _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



gibt's im Sonderangebot 

*_ r _ s s _ r _ _ _ n n _ e n *


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2016)

Vorne ein G


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2016)

..zweimal "i" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vorne ein G



war mal wieder zu leicht 

*G r _ s s _ r _ _ _ n n _ e n*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..zweimal "i" bitte



gerne 

*G r _ s s _ r i _ _ n n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



joooooooo 

*G r o s s _ r i _ _ n n i e n *


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Dann mal das B


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das B



ok 

*G r o s s b r i _ _ n n i e n *


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Ich glaube ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein T



gut geraten 

*G r o s s b r i t _ n n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

und zum Schluss das A


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und zum Schluss das A



stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*G r o s s b r i t a n n i e n *


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Mach ich dann mal eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Bitte ein E


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Jawohl der Herr 

E _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Auch noch vorne, welsch ein Service 

Dann mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

und hinten 

E _ _ _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

da guckt ein *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Jawohl 

E u _ _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

In der Mitte bitte ein R


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Halbmittig 

E u r _ _ a


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Dann noch das halbmittige O bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Mach ich 

E u r o _ a


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Dann fehlt wohl noch das P


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Jawohl ist "E u r o p a " :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Natürlich das E


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Halbmittig dabei 

_ _ e _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Gut dann mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

ich hätte gerne vorne ein *A*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann mal das T



_ _ e _ _ t :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne vorne ein *A*



Nö, ich nicht


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Halbmittig das X


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Nö, ich nicht



dann halt ein großes *B*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Halbmittig und vorne, ihr macht alles richtig 

B _ e x _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2016)

da muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Dann mach ich noch das R


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Beide korrekt :thumbup:
*
Brexit* war gesucht.

Rolli darf weitermachen


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Naja eins noch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Juni 2016)

Das E bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Dann laß' den *I*gel raus


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Der pennt schon


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Was für eine *S*chlafmütze


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Auch kein S  gerade kein TV geschaut


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch kein S  gerade kein TV geschaut



Doch, natürlich..."Ritas Welt" auf RTL 

Also ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Dann das T bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Logo 

_ _ r t _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Dann mal das A noch


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ _ r t _ _ a _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Geht doch 

_ _ r t _ _ a l


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Ich bin gleich weg,

aber ein P wie *P*olen geht wohl noch


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Ich auch  

P _ r t _ _ a l


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2016)

Na dann *G*ute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Gute Nacht Robe 

P _ r t _ g a l


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2016)

schon wieder ruft der *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2016)

Er ruft richtig 

P _ r t u g a l


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2016)

*das "o" bitte mal*

*Portugal, unser Endspielgegner ...und Verlierer !!!!*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2016)

Jawohl ist "P o r t u g a l" :thumbup: und die fliegen schon im Halbfinale


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2016)

*jup... weiterzocken, so wie icke*

*-------*.............


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2016)

ich beginne mit einem *A* hiho


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*A---a-e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2016)

ich versuche ein *F*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*A-fga-e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

und das B mal


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*A-fgabe*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

Dann hau mal noch das U rein


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Aufgabe*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2016)

dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

Klar doch 

E _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2016)

was macht der *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

Der ist noch wach 

E _ _ _ _ i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2016)

da schlägt der *P*fau ein Rad


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2016)

Auch dabei 

E _ _ _ p i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2016)

ich lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2016)

Gut gebrüllt 

E _ _ _ p i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

lass den *D*achs aus der Höhle


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Lass ich 

E _ d _ p i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

ich *s*ehe da einen *S*chwan am *S*ee


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Sehr gut 

E _ d s p i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

na da wird wohl noch ein *N* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Worauf wir alle hoffen  das "E n d s p i e l" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

dann bin wohl ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Ja  dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja  dann mal das E



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



schlechter Versuch


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Dann riskiere ich mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann riskiere ich mal das H



das Risiko hat sich nicht gelohnt


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Dann noch schnell den *I*gel bevor er schläft


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch schnell den *I*gel bevor er schläft



zu spät, er schläft schon


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Klar bist du *a*ntwortest


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

na geht doch :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Ein R bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R bitte



jetzt läufts :thumbup:

*_ a r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



gar nicht


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2016)

Ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F



nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2016)

Versuche mal das K


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das K



wieder kein Treffer


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



wieder daneben


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2016)

Was ist mit einem M


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem M



gar nichts ist damit


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

*O*hhhooo


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*hhhooo



weit und breit kein O


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

*P*fui kann man da nur sagen


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *P*fui kann man da nur sagen



na - geht doch :thumbup:

*P a r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

Würde jetzt Paris sagen geh*t* aber nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Würde jetzt Paris sagen geh*t* aber nicht



stimmt, weil das Stacheltier noch immer schläft 

*P a r t _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

Dann mal das Y


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das Y



jetzt geht die *Party* endlich los beer2


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

Dann Feier mal schön beer2

So mal was ganz anderes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2016)

na dann versuche ich mal wieder ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich kein E



dann halt ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

Schon besser 

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2016)

der *U*hu ruft schon wieder


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

Diesmal nicht richtig


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2016)

Guten *M*orgen


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2016)

Dir auch  aber kein M


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dir auch  aber kein M



das ist aber nicht *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2016)

Wird noch besser  auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2016)

dann wechsle ich mal die Farbe wie ein *C*hamäleon


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2016)

Falsche Farbe


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Falsche Farbe



na dann nehme ich *L*indgrün


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2016)

Passt 

_ a l _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2016)

jetzt gackert das *H*uhn


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> jetzt gackert das *H*uhn



Nicht gut geckert


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2016)

ein *k*urioses Wort


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *k*urioses Wort



Kann man so nicht sagen  kein K


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2016)

dann lass ich mal den *T*iger frei


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juli 2016)

Und ich den *F*uchs


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2016)

Leider kein T


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2016)

Aber das F 

_ a l f a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juli 2016)

dann hätte ich gerne ein ganz großes *W*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2016)

Sag doch ruhig Wal 

W a l f a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juli 2016)

da schnattern die *G*änse


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2016)

Jawohl 

W a l f a _ g


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

da könnte das *N* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Stimmt der "W a l f a n g" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

dann wieder einmal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Nehme mal die *A*nna


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal die *A*nna



sehr gute Wahl :thumbup:

*_ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

*S*chön


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *S*chön



ganz offensichtlich viel zu leicht 

*S a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Vielleicht  mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht  mal das T



natürlich 

*S a _ a t*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Dann noch das L


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das L



jetzt haben wir den *S a l a t*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

ich fange wieder einmal mit einem *E* an


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2016)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Jo klar 

_ a _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Nein ohne


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder der *T*iger herhalten


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Passt 

T a _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2016)

das "b" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2016)

Klar doch 

T a b a _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2016)

*k*ann man auch *k*auen


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2016)

Klar doch der "T a b a k" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2016)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2016)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das übliche E bitte



ist natürlich dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das R



wieder nix


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Ein H bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H bitte mal



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem A



damit ist auch nichts


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Sehe schon *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehe schon *b*lödes Wort



gar nicht, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

*M*ist Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *M*ist Wort



na geht doch 

*_ _ _ _ m _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na geht doch



*D*er war gut


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*er war gut



leider kein D


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Ein F wie Fehler


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F wie Fehler



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

*OOOOOOOOO*hhh nee


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *OOOOOOOOO*hhh nee



das war jetzt der Durchbruch 

*_ o _ o m o _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

*V*olldampf


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *V*olldampf



das O war der Knackpunkt 

*_ o _ o m o _ _ v e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Mal schnell den *I*gel 

Einmal kommt der Punkt immer


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

:thumbup:

*_ o _ o m o _ i v e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das T



klar 

*_ o _ o m o t i v e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Dann das L


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

logo 

*L o _ o m o _ i v e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> logo
> 
> *L o _ o m o _ i v e*



Dann noch das K das T haste wieder vergessen


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*L o k o m o t i v e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2016)

ich fang mal mit *A* an


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2016)

Natürlich kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich kein A



dann halt doch wieder das *E*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder einmal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Der schläft noch


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

dann hol ich das *R*eh aus dem Wald


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann hol ich das *R*eh aus dem Wald



Gut gemacht 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

soll ich das *N*ilpferd aus dem Wasser holen?


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> soll ich das *N*ilpferd aus dem Wasser holen?



Ja mach mal 

_ _ n _ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

und was ist mit dem *U*hu?


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ _ n _ e r _ u _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

*G*uten Abend


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

nAbend Robe  und ja 

_ _ n _ e r _ u g


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Na, dann bleib' ich auch mal bei Tieren und sage *Z*ebra


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Wenn ihr meint 

_ _ n _ e r z u g


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Dann mal den *D*achs bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

ich nehm das*S* nach Pankow


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Das D klar 

_ _ n d e r z u g


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Das S auch 

S _ n d e r z u g


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Der *O*tter fehlt noch


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

und der "S o n d e r z u g" ist fertig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

*O*hhoo was ganz neues


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Kommt schon mal vor 

Kein O


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

*N*ein


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

da schwimmt ein *L*achs im Fluss


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein R



Sogar 2x :thumbup:

_ r _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da schwimmt ein *L*achs im Fluss



Der Lachs ruht heute Abend


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Ich lass mal meinen *I*gel los


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

da krabbeln *A*meisen


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich lass mal meinen *I*gel los



Der Igel ruht ebenfalls


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da krabbeln *A*meisen



Die Ameisen sind aber noch aktiv 

_ r a _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2016)

da kommt ein *K*äfer


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da kommt ein *K*äfer



Der Käfer schläft tief und fest


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das T



T ist dabei :thumbup:

T r a _ e r


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Ein B vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

Kein B


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2016)

Dann das U


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juli 2016)

U ist richtig 

*Trauer* war das gesuchte Wort


Habe gedacht, passt so aktuell die letzte Zeit


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2016)

Klar war ja auch heftig das in Nizza 

Eins stell ich heute noch rein 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar war ja auch heftig das in Nizza



Ja das, und auch Promis, die so jung gestorben sind 

Na ja, trotzdem ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2016)

Ist dabei 

_ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2016)

Na gut, den *I*gel probiere ich noch, bin dann aber weg 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2016)

Richtig und night8 Robe 

I _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2016)

*G*uten Morgen


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Vielleicht *B*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2016)

Das G ja 

I g e _


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2016)

Leider kein B


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

*L*eider nein


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2016)

Jawohl ist der "I g e l" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2016)

*FourTwoZero* du wärst als Auflöser mit einem neuen Wort dran soso


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *FourTwoZero* du wärst als Auflöser mit einem neuen Wort dran soso



Als neuer bestimmt vergessen war ja heute online  stelle ich mal ein leichtes rein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2016)

na gut, dann mal den *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2016)

Nee so leicht auch wieder nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee so leicht auch wieder nicht



die *A*meise sucht ihren Hügel


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> die *A*meise sucht ihren Hügel



und sie sucht und sucht und nix


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und sie sucht und sucht und nix



*S*o ein Pech


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2016)

Natürlich auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2016)

dann springt dich der *L*eopard an


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann springt dich der *L*eopard an



Daneben


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder der arme *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2016)

Der hat Hitzefrei


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *O*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2016)

Endlich :WOW:

_ o _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2016)

was macht der *U*hu


----------



## Robe22 (20 Juli 2016)

Und ich werde zum *H*irsch


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2016)

Leider kein H


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2016)

aber das U ist dabei 

_ o _ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juli 2016)

das Wort ist so scheu wie ein *R*eh


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2016)

Aber ganz einfach 

_ o r u _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juli 2016)

so einfach wie eine *F*liege?


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2016)

Genau 

F o r u _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

dann lass mal den *M*arienkäfer fliegen


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Lass ich  ist natürlich das "F o r u m" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

dann mach ich mal weiter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Dann lass ich mal den *E*sel los


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Juli 2016)

Da darf doch der *I*gel nicht fehlen


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann lass ich mal den *E*sel los



nein, der bleibt angebunden


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da darf doch der *I*gel nicht fehlen



er fehlt aber leider doch


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Nehme dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann mal das S



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Dann mal das Schwergewicht *R*olli


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das Schwergewicht *R*olli



natürlich, sogar im Mittelpunkt :thumbup:

*_ _ _ r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

*K*lasse :WOW::WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*lasse :WOW::WOW:



nein, keine Klasse


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Dann kommt jetzt der *H*amster


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann kommt jetzt der *H*amster



der hat sich ganz nach vorne gedrängt 

*H _ _ r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Dann kommt jetzt der *A*nton


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann kommt jetzt der *A*nton



ist schon da 

*H _ _ r a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Nehme mal den *O*tto


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal den *O*tto



leider kein Otto


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2016)

Versuche mal die *U*te


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal die *U*te



die ist mit dem Otto fortgegangen


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



*N*a endlich :thumbup:

*H _ _ r a n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2016)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



gar nicht  das war der *D*urchbruch

*H _ d r a n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2016)

Nehme mal ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal ein Y



gute Wahl :thumbup:

H y d r a n _


----------



## Robe22 (23 Juli 2016)

Ich opfere mich für den *T*iger auf


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich opfere mich für den *T*iger auf



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*H y d r a n t *


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Die Robe macht wohl auch Urlaub  also machen wir einfach weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2016)

na dann wieder einmal den *E*sel bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

So gestreift 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2016)

was ist mit dem *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Um diese Uhrzeit immer 

_ _ _ _ _ i _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2016)

dann lass ich mal den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Leider kein T


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Die Robe macht wohl auch Urlaub  also machen wir einfach weiter




Nee, nix Urlaub, hab' das total verpeilt 


Ich versuche mal ein N


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Na da hätte ich ja auch noch warten können  

Deshalb auch kein N


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ i a _ e


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Bitte mal ein D


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Verlernst hast du ja nichts 

_ _ _ _ _ i a d e


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Die gesuchten Wörter sind ja oft tagesaktuell, habe da einen Verdacht 

Ein P bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Ist aber nicht Tagesaktuell 

_ _ _ _ p i a d e


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Na gut, aktuell in den nächsten Wochen 

Bitte das M mal


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Jo Wochenaktuell 

_ _ _ m p i a d e


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Na, von hinten aufgerollt muß ja jetzt das Y kommen


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Stimmt 

_ _ y m p i a d e


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Dann mal bitte das L :freude:


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Logo 

_ l y m p i a d e


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Na gut, vorne das O bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Voll richtig die "O l y m p i a d e" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Gut, bevor ich es diesmal vergesse, hier gleich das neue Wort 


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Gut das nie da E


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut das nie da E



Freut mich, daß Du das weisst


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Dann das seltene S


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Selten ist was anderes 


S _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Bin genau so schlau wie vorhe*r*


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bin genau so schlau wie vorhe*r*



Ja, bist Du 

S _ _ r _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Ist dabei :thumbup:

S _ o r _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Dann auch der *P*aul


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Der Paul ist dabei 

S p o r _


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Dann auch der *T*oni


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Toni auch 

*Sport* war das gesuchte Wort


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Stelle noch eins rein bin aber weg dann 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Juli 2016)

Mit einem E bin ich dann auch weg 

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

night8 Robe und nix E


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2016)

da krabbeln schon wieder *A*meisen


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2016)

na dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel her


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2016)

Der hat Ausgang


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2016)

da wird doch der *U*hu im Wald verrückt


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2016)

Na geht doch 

_ u _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2016)

im Gras *h*oppelt ein *H*ase


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2016)

Gut gehoppelt 

_ u _ _ _ h


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2016)

hat das was mit der *T*ürkei zu tun?


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2016)

Ich versuche mal das S


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> hat das was mit der *T*ürkei zu tun?



Ja 

_ u t _ _ h


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das S



Auch dabei 

_ u t s _ h


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2016)

Zwischen S und H passt bestimmt ein C


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2016)

Genau 

_ u t s c h


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2016)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2016)

Leider nein


----------



## Robe22 (31 Juli 2016)

Vielleicht ein F? 

Nein, im Ernst, ich möchte heute nicht lösen, bin die nächsten Tage nicht da 

und bin auch gleich weg. 

n8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2016)

Gut dann sage ich schon mal night8 Robe und kein F


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

na dann lass mal das *P*ferd galoppieren


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

Lass ich  ist natürlich der "P u t s c h" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

Klar das E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar das E bitte



natürlich nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

Dann versuche ich mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal das S



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

*A*hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa



nix ahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

*B*ääääääääääähhhhhhhh


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*ääääääääääähhhhhhhh



auch nix bäääähhhhhh


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

Was ist mit dem R


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem R



das R ist scheu wie ein Reh


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

Da kommen einen ja die *T*ränen


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da kommen einen ja die *T*ränen



brauchst nicht weinen, es ist kein T dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

*H*ehehe


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *H*ehehe



leider kein H zum Lachen


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*oofes Wort



gar nicht 

*D _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

Damit sage ich *G*ute Nacht für heute


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

Anfang und Ende hast du ja schon :thumbup:

*D _ _ _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



jetzt ist offenbar der Groschen gefallen 

*D o _ _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Musste mich erstmal *p*uschen


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Musste mich erstmal *p*uschen



ist dir gelungen 

*D o p _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



gerne 

*D o p _ n g*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Da muss dann wohl der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss dann wohl der *I*gel ran



der Igel hat's wieder einmal geschafft  (hoffentlich ohne unerlaubte Mittel)

*D o p i n g*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Unerlaubt bringt mich auf eine Idee 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

ich lass wieder einmal den *E*sel los


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich kein E



dann den beim letzten Wort so erfolgreichen *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Der hat heute genug gearbeitet


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2016)

dann lass ich mal die fleißige *A*meise ran


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2016)

ich versuche mal ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2016)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ _ l a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2016)

was sagt der *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2016)

Der sagt ja 

_ u _ _ l a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2016)

ich sehe gleich zwei *S*chwäne im See schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2016)

Gut erkannt 

_ u s s l a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2016)

jetzt taucht neben den Schwänen ein *N*ilpferd auf


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> jetzt taucht neben den Schwänen ein *N*ilpferd auf



Die armen Schwäne 

_ u s s l a n _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2016)

jetzt schaut der *D*achs aus seinem Bau


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2016)

Gut geschaut 

_ u s s l a n d


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

na da fährt wohl der Elefant seinen *R*üssel aus


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Jawohl das Dopingland "R u s s l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

na dann mal was ganz was anderes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Dann mal das seltene E


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das seltene E



hat sich ziemlich weit hinten versteckt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Bestimmt auch das S


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch das S



nein, das leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Dann mal den *H*ans


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal den *H*ans



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ h _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Versuche mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das C



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

*R*olli ratet


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *R*olli ratet



Rolli dürfte im Urlaub sein


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Rolli dürfte im Urlaub sein



Nee der ist *U*rlaubsreif


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee der ist *U*rlaubsreif



ohne Urlaub kein U


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das A



leider auch nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort



gar nicht blöd, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Dann eben *d*oofes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben *d*oofes Wort



gar nicht doof, aber ohne D


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

*m*erke schon hast Spass


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *m*erke schon hast Spass



na geht doch :thumbup:

*_ _ m _ h _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



ich geb dir gleich zwei 

*_ _ m _ h _ n _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Lass mal den *I*gel los


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass mal den *I*gel los



mit dem hab ich schon viel früher gerechnet, aber jetzt schläft er schon


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

*T*oll wieder nichts


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *T*oll wieder nichts



aber jetzt :thumbup:

*_ _ m _ h _ n _ t e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*eine Ahnung



schön langsam wird's was 

*_ _ m _ h k n _ t e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



jetzt ist der Knoten geplatzt 

*_ _ m _ h k n o t e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

nee ein U vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> nee ein U vielleicht



hattest du schon, jetzt bist du wirklich urlaubsreif


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



na, scheinbar aufgewacht :thumbup:

*_ _ m p h k n o t e n *


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Sag ich doch b*l*ödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag ich doch b*l*ödes Wort



wieso blöd, das Wort hast du ja auch 

*L _ m p h k n o t e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Für morgen lass ich mir auch mal so einen Mist einfallen  noch das Y


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

:thumbup: *L y m p h k n o t e n * :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Dann schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2016)

dann sag ich mal gute *N*acht


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2016)

Wünsche auch eine n8t

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

dann wünsch*e* ich *e*inen gut*e*n Morg*e*n


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Morgen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

bei dem langen Wort wird ja wohl ein *R*olli dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Sicher doch 

_ _ _ r _ _ _ n _ r _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

jetzt muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ r i _ _ n _ r i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

da kreist der *G*eier


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Nix Geier


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nix Geier



dann halt den *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Passt besser 

_ _ _ r i _ _ n t r i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

dann lass mal den *A*dler fliegen


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

mach ich 

_ _ _ r i _ a n t r i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

ich sehe ganz weit hinten, aber auch etwas weiter vorne zwei *B*lauwale schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Hast aber ein gutes Tierlexikon 

_ _ b r i _ a n t r i e b


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

ich hab geglaubt, *D*u lässt *D*ir etwas schweres einfallen


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Wollte dich zum WE nicht überlasten 

_ _ b r i d a n t r i e b


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wollte dich zum WE nicht überlasten
> 
> _ _ b r i d a n t r i e b



se*H*r rücksic*H*tsvoll


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Gern geschehen 

H _ b r i d a n t r i e b


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

in meinem Tierlexikon wird eine in Zentralasien verbreitete Rinderart, der *Y*ak ausführlich beschrieben :supi:


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Hast aber auch lange jetzt gesucht soso

Natürlich der "H y b r i d a n t r i e b" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

na dann wieder einmal ein ganz normales Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Hehe b*e*i dir und normal beer2


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hehe b*e*i dir und normal beer2



ist wirklich ein ganz normales Wort, aber ohne E


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Ohne E ist nicht normal  dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Erstmal denn *H*asen los


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Erstmal denn *H*asen los



hast du mir das Tierlexikon geklaut? aber falscher Buchstabe


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Nee jetzt startet mein *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee jetzt startet mein *I*gel



der schläft schon lange


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

*D*er holt den Hasen noch ein dance2


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

ich hab leider kein D für dich


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

W*a*r klar


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> W*a*r klar



leider auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Bestimmt was aus deinem *L*exikon


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt was aus deinem *L*exikon



nein, nicht aus meinem Tierlexikon - aber endlich ein Treffer :thumbup:

*_ l _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



die Ute ist schon lange fortgegangen 

ich mach jetzt Schluss, schau Michael Mittermeier auf RTL


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2016)

Gut ich schau gleich *O*lympia


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

leider kein O


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

Wieder so ein *b*lödes


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wieder so ein *b*lödes



kein B aber auch kein blödes sondern ein ganz normales Wort 

ein kleiner Hinweis - du hast das Wort sicher gerne


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*eine Ahnung



na geht doch :thumbup:

*_ l _ _ k*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

*G*ut endlich mal


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *G*ut endlich mal



sehr gut :thumbup:

*G l _ _ k*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

Bitte mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das C



gerne 

*G l _ c k*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

Da hab ich ja mal Gl*ü*ck gehabt


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja mal Gl*ü*ck gehabt



ja, das war aber kein ausgefallenes Wort 

*G l ü c k*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ja, das war aber kein ausgefallenes Wort
> 
> *G l ü c k*



Muss man erstmal drauf kommen 

So wieder was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

na dann lass ich mal wieder den *E*sel auf die Wiese


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

Gutes grasen 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gutes grasen
> 
> _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _



bei so viel Gras nehm ich gleich den *G*rashüpfer


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

Aber nicht im gesuchten Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

dann lass ich wieder mal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

Passt schon besser dieses Volk 

_ a _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2016)

und was sagst du zu *L*ibellen


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2016)

Auch gut dabei 

_ a _ _ e l l a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2016)

Zwei *F*liegen wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2016)

Gut vorne und hinten 

F a _ _ e l l a _ f


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2016)

da ruft der *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2016)

Jawohl 

F a _ _ e l l a u f


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2016)

hinter der Düne versteckt sich ein *K*amel


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2016)

Sehr gut 

F a _ k e l l a u f


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Aug. 2016)

da ändert ja sogar das *C*hameleon seine Farbe


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2016)

Jawohl ist der "F a c k e l l a u f" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

dann bin wohl wieder ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Fangen wir mal mit dem E an


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal mit dem E an



hab extra für dich ein leichtes Wort mit E genommen 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Danke sehr dann das R


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Danke sehr dann das R



für dich gleich zwei 

*_ _ r _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S vielleicht



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



der schläft heute länger


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Dann eben der *H*ase


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben der *H*ase



der ist schon aufgestanden :thumbup:

*_ h r _ e r _ *


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Dose



keine Dose


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Bestimmt ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein Y



nein, ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass ich ein leichtes Wort ausgesucht habe


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Dein lei*c*ht kenne ich ja


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dein lei*c*ht kenne ich ja



also wenn das Wort nicht leicht ist, dann gibt es nur schwere Wörter

trotzdem ist kein C dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Bin *O*lympia geschädigt immer diese langen Nächte


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bin *O*lympia geschädigt immer diese langen Nächte



leider kein O


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Nehme mal den *P*aul


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal den *P*aul



Paul ist schon fortgegangen


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Paul ist schon fortgegangen



Der hat die *U*te vergessen


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Aus aktuellem Anlass die *K*atze bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der hat die *U*te vergessen



die ist schon da :thumbup:

*U h r _ e r _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass die *K*atze bitte



Robe hat immer den richtigen Riecher 

*U h r _ e r k *


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Robe hat immer den richtigen Riecher
> 
> *U h r _ e r k *



Wäre ich jetzt auch drauf gekommen tssss

Mal das W :freude:


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wäre ich jetzt auch drauf gekommen tssss
> 
> Mal das W :freude:



na das war aber jetzt wirklich kein schweres Wort 

*U h r w e r k* ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Das ist so ein allerwelts Wort 

So mal ein aktuelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

ich starte wieder einmal mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Wieder die *K*atze


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Nee hier ist keine


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Dann eine Nummer größer, den *T*iger bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Jetzt fängt der auch mit der Tierwelt an 

T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

hab gerade eine *R*atte im Keller gesehen


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Sogar zwei Ratten 

T _ r _ _ _ r _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

da tut man sich aber *s*chwer, wenn man Höhenangst hat und nicht *s*chwimmen kann


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Hast Recht 

T _ r _ s _ r _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da tut man sich aber *s*chwer, wenn man Höhenangst hat und nicht *s*chwimmen kann



Guter Tipp :thumbup:

Einen *U*hu bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

na dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Ist ja auch leicht brauchte man nur TV schauen 

T u r _ s _ r _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Der Igel macht auch mit 

T u r _ s _ r i _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

gerade hab ich Flip den *G*rashüpfer gesehen


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Gut beobachtet 

T u r _ s _ r i _ g e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

und schon wieder laufen zwei *N*ashörner an mir vorbei


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Ein Tier mit *P* fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein Tier mit *P* fällt mir gerade nicht ein



hast wohl noch nie ein *P*ferd oder einen *P*anther gesehen


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Das leichte N klar 

T u r _ s _ r i n g e n


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Das schwere P auch 

T u r _ s p r i n g e n


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> hast wohl noch nie ein *P*ferd oder einen *P*anther gesehen



Doch, schon, aber nicht um diese Uhrzeit


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Der *M*arder ist aber noch wach


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Richtig Herr Robe das "T u r m s p r i n g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Na gut, hier mal ein Kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Di*e* schwersten überhaupt


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Du hast Recht


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht



Womit und wo ist das e


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Nein, ich meinte, Du hast Recht damit, das die Kurzen die Schwersten sind, also ist hier natürlich kein E dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Aha dann zwei A


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Nein, noch nicht mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Dann auch keine zwei B


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch keine zwei B



Stimmt, Du weißt genau, wie es nicht geht


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Dann auch kein S oder


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2016)

Nein, ein S ist auch nicht dabei 

Ein Tipp: Eine Sportart bei den olympischen Spielen, die heute sagen wir mal vor ca. einer Stunde gelaufen ist


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

:knie:

_ _ _ o


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Ist aber schon über zwei St*u*nden her


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist aber schon über zwei St*u*nden her



Upps, wie die Zeit vergeht 

_ u _ o


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Dann mal den *D*achs


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ u d o


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Sage mal ist *J*udo


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

*Judo* war gesucht :thumbup:

So schwer war das ja doch nicht


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Sagst es  Olympia gibt immer neue Wörter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Logo bei mir immer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Na gut, dann vorne das S bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Bestimmt zu leicht 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt zu leicht
> 
> S _ _ _ _ _ _ e _



Ach quatsch 

Ein C bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Hehe 

S c _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

*H*ehe, guter Tipp, :thx:


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Gebe nie Tipps 

S c h _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Jetzt nicht mehr, brauche aber keine mehr 

Bitte ein W


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Kommste auch so drauf 

S c h w _ _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Ein *I*gel ist gerade noch aktiv


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Kann ja jetzt ins Bett 

S c h w i _ _ e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Ja, der Igel hat's geschafft,

aber denk' mal an die beiden *M*arder, die haben noch keinen Feierabend


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Kommt drauf an 

S c h w i m m e _


----------



## Robe22 (9 Aug. 2016)

Jetzt haben sie Feierabend, ich aber auch 

Möchte nicht lösen, bin die nächsten Tage wieder nicht da.

Wünsche Dir hier mal eine Gute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

OK n8t Robe bis dann  und schlaf gut


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2016)

na dann nehm ich das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Gute Wahl 

Natürlich das "S c h w i m m e n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2016)

dann wieder einmal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Da geht bestimmt das E


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da geht bestimmt das E



selbstverständlich 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Smiley123 (10 Aug. 2016)

Ich nehme mal das N bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2016)

Smiley123 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal das N bitte



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ s _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2016)

...das "h" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "h" bitte mal



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*_ _ _ h _ n _ s _ h _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2016)

*KORREKTUR*

habe ein H vergessen 

*_ _ _ h _ n _ s _ h _ h e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2016)

...das "x" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "x" bitte mal



bist auf der richtigen Spur :thumbup:

*_ _ x h _ n _ s _ h _ h e*


----------



## unuisa (13 Aug. 2016)

Bitte das *B*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2016)

unuisa schrieb:


> Bitte das *B*



sehr gut :thumbup:

*B _ x h _ n _ s _ h _ h e*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2016)

...das "a"...Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "a"...Bitte



gerne 

*B _ x h a n _ s _ h _ h e*


----------



## unuisa (13 Aug. 2016)

Bitte das *D* wie Diskus


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2016)

unuisa schrieb:


> Bitte das *D* wie Diskus



ist vorhanden :thumbup:

*B _ x h a n d s _ h _ h e*


----------



## arfarf (13 Aug. 2016)

o Wie orkan


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2016)

arfarf schrieb:


> o Wie orkan



ist dabei :thumbup:

*B o x h a n d s _ h _ h e*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2016)

...das "c" bitte :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "c" bitte :thumbup::thumbup:



gerne 

*B o x h a n d s c h _ h e*


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2016)

Dann bleibt ja nur noch das *u*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja nur noch das *u*



stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*B o x h a n d s c h u h e *


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2016)

Hier ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2016)

ich mach mal mit *A* den Anfang


----------



## Robe22 (14 Aug. 2016)

Aller Anfang ist schwer, nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2016)

dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran



Nein, der hält seinen Sommerschlaf


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2016)

und was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Robe22 (17 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> und was ist mit dem *U*hu



Treffer und fast versenkt :thumbup:

_ u _ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Robe22 (17 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich ein *S*



Nein, kein S dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Aug. 2016)

und was ist mit einem *K*


----------



## Robe22 (18 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> und was ist mit einem *K*



*K*ein *K* dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Aug. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *Z*


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich ein *Z*



Auch kein Z dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2016)

dann lass mal den *L*öwen los


----------



## Robe22 (20 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass mal den *L*öwen los



Keine Lust


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2016)

dann halt den *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2016)

...das "Q" bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (21 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann halt den *T*iger



Nein, den laß' ich auch nicht raus


----------



## Robe22 (21 Aug. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "Q" bitte mal



Da hat einer 'ne Ahnung 

Q u _ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2016)

hätte vielleicht doch mit dem *E*sel anfangen sollen


----------



## Robe22 (21 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> hätte vielleicht doch mit dem *E*sel anfangen sollen



So ist es 

*Queue* war gesucht :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2016)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Aug. 2016)

Bitte viele *E*'s


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Aug. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte viele *E*'s



zwei genügen 

*E _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2016)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## fiker (24 Aug. 2016)

ein *h* ist doch immer dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Aug. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" bitte mal



auch zweimal 

*E _ _ r e _ _ _ _ r _*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Aug. 2016)

fiker schrieb:


> ein *h* ist doch immer dabei



diesmal nicht


----------



## Robe22 (24 Aug. 2016)

Ich probiere mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich probiere mal das M



ist dabei :thumbup:

*E _ _ r e m _ _ _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Huhu bin auch mal wieder da  und ein X bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Huhu bin auch mal wieder da  und ein X bitte



Hi Rolli, natürlich habe ich ein X für dich 

*E x _ r e m _ _ _ r _ *


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein T



du hast es :thumbup:

*E x t r e m _ _ _ r t*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Hau mal den *O*tto rein


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal den *O*tto rein



gerne 

*E x t r e m _ _ o r t *


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Nehme mal das P


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das P



stimmt 

*E x t r e m _ p o r t*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das S


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da fehlt noch das S



du hast natürlich recht :good:

*E x t r e m s p o r t *


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2016)

na dann hol mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2016)

Ganz vermisst deine Tierwelt 

_ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz vermisst deine Tierwelt
> 
> _ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ e



besonders vermisst hast du sicher den lieben *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> besonders vermisst hast du sicher den lieben *I*gel



Nee der ist ja da 

_ i _ _ e _ e _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2016)

ich seh schon wieder den *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2016)

Gut gesehen :jumping:

_ i t _ e _ e _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut gesehen :jumping:
> 
> _ i t _ e _ e _ _ e



ganz hinten sehe ich sogar noch zwei *L*öwen


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ganz hinten sehe ich sogar noch zwei *L*öwen



Bist heute gut drauf :knie:

_ i t _ e _ e l l e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2016)

dann muss mal das *Z*ebra herhalten


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2016)

Natürlich 

_ i t z e _ e l l e


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2016)

da zwitschert der *W*ellensittich


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2016)

Logo 

_ i t z e w e l l e


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2016)

dann lass ich noch den *H*asen übers Feld hoppeln


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2016)

Jawohl die "H i t z e w e l l e" :thumbup: war wohl zu leicht


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jawohl die "H i t z e w e l l e" :thumbup: war wohl zu leicht



war nicht zu leicht - ich hatte eher Glück 

dann wieder etwas längeres

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2016)

Dann mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E bitte



ist natürlich mehrfach vorhanden 

*_ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2016)

Dann bestimmt auch das S


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt auch das S



da muss ich dich enttäuschen


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



hab ich leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Geht ja wieder gut los  mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Geht ja wieder gut los  mal das R



geht gut weiter - leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Da muss mal wieder mein *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss mal wieder mein *I*gel ran



der ist heute schon sehr früh schlafen gegangen


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



gar nicht - es ist sogar ein B vorhanden 

*_ e b _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*h Wunder



na geht doch 

*_ e b _ _ _ e _ o _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



jetzt geht's richtig los :thumbup:

*_ e b _ u _ e _ o _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Bestimmt auch ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch ein G



natürlich 

*G e b _ u _ e _ o _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Hau mal das D rein


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das D rein



ok 

*G e b _ u d e _ o _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube ein Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein Ä



sehr gut 

*G e b ä u d e _ o _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Nehme mal das K wie Karl


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das K wie Karl



wenn's läuft, dann läuft's 

*G e b ä u d e k o _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Sagst es hinten das X


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sagst es hinten das X



jetzt wird's aber schwierig 

*G e b ä u d e k o _ _ _ e x*


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Nee geht weiter  mal den *P*aul


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee geht weiter  mal den *P*aul



ok 

*G e b ä u d e k o _ p _ e x *


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

und mal die *M*ary


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und mal die *M*ary



gerne 

*G e b ä u d e k o m p _ e x *


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Hau mal noch das L rein


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal noch das L rein



gewonnen :thumbup:

G e b ä u d e k o m p l e x


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Hier dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

na dann hol ich wieder einmal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

dann hol ich mal das *N*ashorn zu Hilfe


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Auch dabei 

E _ _ e _ _ e n _ _ n _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

und was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Natürlich 

E _ _ e _ t e n _ _ n _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

da wird es wohl auch ein paar *R*aben geben


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Ja zwei 

E _ _ e r t e n r _ n _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

dann hätte ich gerne noch einen *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Sollste haben 

E _ _ e r t e n r u n _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

dann hol mal den *D*achs aus der Höhle


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

JoJo 

E _ _ e r t e n r u n d e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

da wedelt der *P*udel mit dem Schwanz


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Der wedelt gut 

E _ p e r t e n r u n d e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2016)

na dann gib mir halt noch das *X*


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Da sprach der Experte :thumbup: gut gelösst "E x p e r t e n r u n d e"


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

neues Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Klar das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar das übliche E



ist natürlich mehrfach vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Aber jetzt ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ein S



ist auch dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ e _ e _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



habe ich auch im Angebot 

*_ _ r _ _ r _ s _ e _ e _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Mal meinen *I*gel loslassen


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

der hat sich eingerollt


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Versuche dann mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das T



*T*reffer :thumbup:

*_ _ r _ _ r t s _ e _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton



*A*nton ist heute fortgegangen


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Mal wieder *M*eckern dann geht es :angry:


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal wieder *M*eckern dann geht es :angry:



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

*F*ang doch erst an


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *F*ang doch erst an



schlechter Anfang


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



bei dir sind alle Wörter blöd 

aber ein B ist vorhanden

*_ _ r _ _ r t s b e _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Nicht nur blöd auch *d*oof


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nicht nur blöd auch *d*oof



blöd genügt, doof dazu wäre zu viel


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



na geht doch 

*_ _ r _ _ r t s b e _ e _ u _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Ein *H*ans vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein *H*ans vielleicht



Hans ist mit Anton fortgegangen


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

*G*eh auch gleich


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *G*eh auch gleich



na gut, kriegst aber vorher noch zwei G 

*_ _ r _ _ r t s b e _ e g u _ g*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Aha mal das W


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha mal das W



jetzt aber 

*_ _ r w _ r t s b e w e g u _ g *


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein V wie Vogel



sehr gut :thumbup:

*V _ r w _ r t s b e w e g u _ g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Bitte mal das Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das Ä



gerne 

*V _ r w ä r t s b e w e g u _ g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

Zielgerade 

*V _ r w ä r t s b e w e g u n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Na dann mach mal noch den *O*tto rein


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

gelöööööst :thumbup:

*V o r w ä r t s b e w e g u n g *


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

dann lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Eine geht ja noch 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Woher weist du das 

_ _ _ _ _ a u _ _ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Woher weist du das
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ a u _ _ u _



gefühlsmäßig kommt auch ein *Z*ebra vor


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Stimmt 

_ _ _ _ _ a u _ z u _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

mich zwickt ein *K*rebs


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Bist echt gut 

K _ _ _ _ a u _ z u _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

dann hol ich noch das *N*ilpferd aus dem Wasser


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Gut gemacht 

K _ n _ _ a u _ z u _


----------



## Robe22 (1 Sep. 2016)

Eine *S*chwalbe bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

ich nehme eine Giraffe


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Das S ja 

K _ n _ _ a u s z u _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Das G auch 

K _ n _ _ a u s z u g


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2016)

dann lass mal wieder den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2016)

Logo 

K _ n t _ a u s z u g


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

l*O*g*O*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

Sehr gut der "K o n t o a u s z u g" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

na dann wieder ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

na dann auch wieder das E


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> na dann auch wieder das E



ich sollte mir wieder Wörter ohne E aussuchen 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

Dann nehme ich mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal das S



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> leider nicht vorhanden



Das freut den schiw*i*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das freut den schiw*i*



nein, auch kein I


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



nein - zwei 

*_ _ _ r _ r _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*h Wunder



super :thumbup:

*_ _ o r _ r o _ e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ o r p r o _ e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



du solltest dir für das B einen anderen Begriff einfallen lassen, weil sonst gibt es nur noch blöde Wörter 

*_ _ o r p r o b e *


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> du solltest dir für das B einen anderen Begriff einfallen lassen, weil sonst gibt es nur noch blöde Wörter



Nee ich muss doch meckern dann klappt es besser  mal das grosse C


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

die Lösung naht 

*C _ o r p r o b e *


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Jo mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jo mal das H



stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*C h o r p r o b e *


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

und wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

dann mal wieder den berühmten *E*sel bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

was ist mit einem *L*öwen


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Ist nur ein Streichelzoo


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

dann bleib ich gleich im *S*treichelzoo


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

wie wäre es mit einem *R*ehbock


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ _ _ r _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

da muss wieder einmal der *I*gel her


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Der hat Wochenende


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

dann setze ich aufs *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Hippo auch dabei 

_ _ _ n _ r _ n e


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

wie ich dich kenne, hast du wieder ein *Z*ebra dabei


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Immer in der Sig aber na so oft im Wort auch nicht aber diesmal 

Z _ _ n _ r _ n e


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

dann nehme ich ein *K*amel


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Ja das läuft auch mit 

Z _ _ n k r _ n e


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

dann lass den *H*abicht fliegen


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

Auch dabei 

Z _ h n k r _ n e


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2016)

so viele *A*meisen auf einem Haufen


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> so viele *A*meisen auf einem Haufen



Iggitttt 

Z a h n k r _ n e


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

dann fehlt offenbar noch ein *O*possum


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2016)

Jawohl ist die "Z a h n k r o n e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

dann mal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2016)

Bestimmt wieder ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt wieder ein *b*lödes Wort



gar kein blödes Wort, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2016)

Gut dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut dann mal das E



warum nicht gleich 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2016)

Weil ich erst *s*chimpfen muss


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weil ich erst *s*chimpfen muss



na gut 

*_ _ s _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



ich glaube, ich hab es zu leicht gemacht 

*_ _ s _ h _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2016)

Du und leicht happy09 aber das C ist leicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Du und leicht happy09 aber das C ist leicht



sag ich ja 

*_ _ s c h _ e _*


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2016)

Ein U bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein U bitte



gerne 

*_ u s c h _ e _ *


----------



## Robe22 (4 Sep. 2016)

Wie *g*eil


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Wie *g*eil



ok :thumbup:

*_ u s c h g e _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Ein L mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L mal bitte



jetzt ist es leicht, weil Robe schon die ganze Arbeit geleistet hat 

*_ u s c h g e l*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Ja Robe sei *D*ank


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

*D U S C H G E L*

ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

diesmal fang ich mit den *A*meisen an


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Geht auch 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

und was ist mit einem *S*chwan


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Geht auch 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

und was ist mit dem *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Geht fast immer 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ s _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

dann versuche ich den *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ s t e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

ist der *I*gel noch wach


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Nee schon am pennen


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

dafür muss aber der *U*hu noch munter sein


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Noch nicht zu früh


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

dann sind zumindest noch *R*atten munter


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Die immer 

_ a _ _ _ _ r s t e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

wie ich dich kenne, hast du wieder ein *Z*ebra in deinen Zoo aufgenommen


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

Habe immer ein Zebra dabei 

Z a _ _ _ _ r s t e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Habe immer ein Zebra dabei
> 
> Z a _ _ _ _ r s t e



das ist aber *ü*bel


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

Sagst es 

Z a _ _ _ ü r s t e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

dann lass ich mal wieder das *N*ilpferd auftauchen


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

Natürlich 

Z a _ n _ ü r s t e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

da freut sich der *H*amster


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

Endspurt 

Z a h n _ ü r s t e


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

dann lass mal den *B*ison über die Steppe laufen


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

Jawohl ist die "Z a h n b ü r s t e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

na dann mal weiter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Sep. 2016)

Einen oder mehrere *E*s*e*ls bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

und ein paar *S*äue


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Einen oder mehrere *E*s*e*ls bitte



kein Esel weit und breit


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein paar *S*äue



auch kein Schwein


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

wo ist die *R*obe


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> wo ist die *R*obe



ziemlich weit vorne 

*_ r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



der schläft schon


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2016)

Ein A wie Affe


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Affe



Treffer 

*_ r _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2016)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K wie Karl



Karl ist gerade einen trinken gegangen


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2016)

Mit der *U*te


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mit der *U*te



nein Ute ist zu Hause geblieben, um dir zu helfen 

*U r _ a u _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2016)

Ach der *B*ernd dann auch


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ach der *B*ernd dann auch



ich hab extra ein Wort mit B genommen, damit du einmal mit dem blöden Wort richtig liegst - und jetzt kommt Bernd 

*U r _ a u b*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2016)

Na gut nächstes ma*l* wieder


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2016)

*U R L A U B* ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2016)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal was leichtes
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _




Urlaub war aber auch leicht - ich beginne wieder einmal mit dem *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2016)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2016)

ist der *I*gel noch munter?


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2016)

Ja noch 

_ _ i _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2016)

sieh mal nach den *R*atten im Keller


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2016)

Noch da 

_ _ i _ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2016)

dann hol mal das *N*ilpferd aus dem Wasser


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2016)

Mach ich glatt 

_ n i _ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2016)

dann lass mal einen *V*ogel


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ n i v e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2016)

da schaut ein *M*arder aus seinem Bau


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2016)

Klasse :thumbup:

_ n i v e r _ _ m


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2016)

da sitzt ein *U*hupärchen im Baum


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2016)

Auf zum Endspurt 

U n i v e r _ u m


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

jetzt wird es aber *s*chwer


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Sag ich ja leichtes Wort "U n i v e r s u m" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

auch leicht 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal mehrere *E*'s


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal mehrere *E*'s



bei dem kurzen Wort genügt eines 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Na gut mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na gut mal das S



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



Hans ist in der Kneipe auf ein Bier


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Bestimmt mit *R*udi


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt mit *R*udi



nein, Rudi ist daheim geblieben 

*_ _ _ r _ _ e *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Mein *I*gel ist auch daheim


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mein *I*gel ist auch daheim



stimmt 

*_ i _ r _ _ e *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Der *K*arl ist auch da


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *K*arl ist auch da



nein, der sitzt mit Hans in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> nein, der sitzt mit Hans in der Kneipe



Ich dachte das wäre der *A*nton


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre der *A*nton



das stimmt, Anton ist mit Karl und Hans in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Sage nur "*b*lödes Wort"


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sage nur "*b*lödes Wort"



außer Bier sind bei dir alle Wörter blöd - aber ich habe kein B


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Na gut "*G*utes Wort"


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na gut "*G*utes Wort"



gefällt mir schon besser, aber trotzdem hab ich kein G


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

*F*eines Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *F*eines Wort



das stimmt, aber ohne F


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Ist auch ein *l*iebes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist auch ein *l*iebes Wort



stimmt auch, aber ohne L


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Gleich *m*ecker ich wieder


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gleich *m*ecker ich wieder



na gut, dann mecker halt wieder weil du immer die falschen Buchstaben nimmst 

trotzdem hab ich kein M


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

Ich mecker darauf das ich nicht weiss was das für ein *W*ort ist 

Hat nichts mit dir oder deiner Auswahl zu tun


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

das W ist keine gute Wahl


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

na endlich ein Treffer 

*_ i _ r _ n e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

Na en*d*lich mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na en*d*lich mal



*D*as war's aber schon wieder


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

Abwar*t*en der Herr


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Abwar*t*en der Herr



jetzt hast es 

*_ i t r _ n e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal das O


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das O



jooo

*_ i t r o n e *


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal noch das saure Z


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal noch das saure Z



na siehste :thumbup:

*Z i t r o n e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

Das war aber auch ein gutes Wort 

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

Zitron*e* war w*e*d*e*r *e*in gut*e*s noch *e*in schl*e*cht*e*s sond*e*rn *e*in ganz normal*e*s Wort


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Zitron*e* war w*e*d*e*r *e*in gut*e*s noch *e*in schl*e*cht*e*s sond*e*rn *e*in ganz normal*e*s Wort



Mein Gott mach doch da keinen Zirkus raus  verstehste keinen Spass mehr 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2016)

das wa*r* doch ga*r* nicht böse sonde*r*n ohnehin spaßig gemeint


----------



## Robe22 (10 Sep. 2016)

Bitte mal die *A*n*a*n*a*s


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2016)

Leider kein A dabei


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2016)

Aber das R 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2016)

Dann versuche ich mal die *B*irne


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2016)

ich hole wieder einmal den *I*gel zu Hilfe


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2016)

Leider auch kein B


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2016)

Aber der Igel 

_ _ _ i _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2016)

dann nehm ich zum Igel das *S*tachelschwein


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2016)

Der ist schon weg


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2016)

dann lass ich den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Leider auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

dann lass ich den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Nix mit Hasen


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

dann lass ich den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ _ l i _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du wieder dein *Z*ebra dabei hättest


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Da ist der Durchbruch 

Z _ l i _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

na dann kommt wieder einmal das *N*ilpferd zum Einsatz


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Sicher doch 

Z _ l i n _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

jetzt hol ich den *D*achs aus seiner Höhle


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Kommt gut 

Z _ l i n d e r


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

da fällt mir nur noch der *Y*ak ein


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Passt  natürlich der "Z y l i n d e r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

dann das nächste Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

*S*o kurz


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *S*o kurz



ja - und ohne S


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



natürlich nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



der schläft


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

*F*ängt ja wieder gut an


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *F*ängt ja wieder gut an



nein. kein F


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Ein Z wie Zebra


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Z wie Zebra



nein, kein gestreiftes Pferd


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

*O*ho schweres Wort


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Sep. 2016)

*A*ller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*ho schweres Wort



kann schon sein, aber ohne O


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> *A*ller *A*nfang ist schwer



stimmt - leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Sag ja immer es gibt schon *b*löde Wörter


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag ja immer es gibt schon *b*löde Wörter



diesmal hast du recht - aber ein B habe ich nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Doof



falscher Buchstabe


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Wenn du selbst schon sagst ist blöd dann mal das X


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst schon sagst ist blöd dann mal das X



das war ni*x*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

und das Y


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das Y



na endlich :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ y*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Da fällt mir glatt das N ein


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da fällt mir glatt das N ein



mir nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



das ist der Durchbruch 

*_ u _ _ y*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Wenn das C stimmt


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wenn das C stimmt



stimmt :thumbup:

*C u _ _ y*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal das doppelte R


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das doppelte R



das war scharf :WOW:

*C u r r y*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Sehr schön das du dich freust 

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2016)

dann beginnt wieder einmal der *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2016)

Leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

dann lass ich die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Keine Ameisen in Sicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

*S*chweres Wort


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Nix schwer und nix S


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nix schwer und nix S



aber *L*eicht ist es auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Endlich mal ein Wort wo du auch was zu überlegen hast  ach nix L


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

dann lass ich mal den *O*zelot jagen


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ o _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schon besser
> 
> _ _ _ o _ _ _



da ich offenbar nur mit Raubtieren weiterkommen, versuche ich den *H*ai


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Kleine machen es auch  kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kleine machen es auch  kein H



gut, dann den *F*uchs bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Der Fuchs nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

wie wäre es mit dem *W*olf


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Zu Gross


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Sep. 2016)

das Wort versteckt sich wie ein *C*hameleon


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Leider auch kein C


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Leider auch kein R


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Na endlich 

N _ _ o _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

*A*haaaaa


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Nix A


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

*M*ist !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Kein Mist besser Kraut


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...das "e" bitte mal

bin in 15 Minuten zurück !!!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

War schon mal nichts


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...das "u" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Auch nix U


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

*O*......:............D


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Das kleine O haben wir  aber schon vorher 

N _ _ o _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...das ganz kleine "k" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Klar  bräuchte nur ein Wort zu sagen und du hast die Lösung  sag ich aber nicht 

N _ k o _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar  bräuchte nur ein Wort zu sagen und du hast die Lösung  sag ich aber nicht
> 
> N _ k o _ _ n



...was, dein *I*gel raucht ??


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Aha sagte ich schon zum schiwi was kleines 

N i k o _ i n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...das kleine "t" geht bestimmt !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

War ein echt schwere Geburt  ist natürlich das "N i k o t i n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...jetzt wird es flüssig 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

...kein "s" dabei 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

:thumbup:

*-e-------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Mal mein *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ei------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Versuche mal das W


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Wei------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2016)

Dann auch das N


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:...DER FACHMANN !!!!!

*Wein---n-*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2016)

ich "kaufe" ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2016)

Null *A*hnung


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Wein-ran-*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2016)

da muss wieder einmal der *D*achs ran


----------



## Robe22 (16 Sep. 2016)

Den *B*är bitte noch


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Weinbrand* :thx:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Sep. 2016)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2016)

dann hol ich mal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Robe22 (18 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann hol ich mal den *E*sel aus dem Stall



Nein, der Esel bleibt im Stall


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2016)

Nehme dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2016)

ich lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Robe22 (19 Sep. 2016)

Kein S und Ameisen krabbeln hier auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2016)

und was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2016)

*W*au wau !!!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Snort (19 Sep. 2016)

Vielleicht ein *P*?


----------



## Robe22 (21 Sep. 2016)

Kein U, kein W, kein P  ,
aber ein R 

_ _ r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich ein *S*



Nein, auch nicht 

Ein Tipp: Trägt Frau oft auf dem Oktoberfest


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2016)

da muss wohl wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2016)

und ich schick den *D*ackel


----------



## Robe22 (22 Sep. 2016)

Na geht doch 

D i r _ d _


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2016)

*L*ange gebraucht


----------



## Robe22 (22 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *L*ange gebraucht



Das ist wohl wahr 

D i r _ d l


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal noch das N


----------



## Robe22 (22 Sep. 2016)

*Dirndl* war tatsächlich gesucht :thumbup:

Du bist


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2016)

Mal was ganz schweres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (22 Sep. 2016)

Na super, das wird wohl nicht *e*infach


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Na super, das wird wohl nicht *e*infach



Doch 

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (22 Sep. 2016)

Was ist mit dem guten *I*gel?


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2016)

Der schläft schon


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2016)

was ist mit einer *R*atte


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit einer *R*atte



Geht 

_ e _ e r _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2016)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

dann lass mal den *L*achs schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Aber das L 

L e _ e r _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

dann kommt das *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Aber sicher 

L e _ e r _ _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

da liegt der *H*ase im Pfeffer


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Genau 

L e _ e r h _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

dann essen wir mal einen *O*batzten


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Jo 

L e _ e r h o s e


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

na passt ja zum *D*irndl von vorhin


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na passt ja zum *D*irndl von vorhin



War auch so gedacht 

Ist die "L e d e r h o s e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

na dann mal ein Begriff der nichts mit dem Oktoberfest zu tun hat 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Lös mal *S*aufen :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lös mal *S*aufen :WOW:



nein, hab ja gesagt, dass es nichts mit dem Oktoberfest zu tun hat


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Da säuft man nicht da geni*e*sst man


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da säuft man nicht da geni*e*sst man



na gut, dafür bekommst du ein E 

*_ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

*I*gel geht voran


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *I*gel geht voran



nein, schläft schon


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> nein, schläft schon



Der *H*ansi auch


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *H*ansi auch



nein - der ist noch da 

*_ e _ _ h _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Versuche mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das C



kommt nicht vor


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Schade hätte gut gep*a*sst


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schade hätte gut gep*a*sst



leider auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2016)

Wieder *R*atestunde


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wieder *R*atestunde



ja, aber falsch geraten


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



keine Ute weit und breit


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2016)

was ist mit der *P*aula


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> was ist mit der *P*aula



Paula ist bei Ute


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2016)

und die sind bei der *T*ante :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und die sind bei der *T*ante :WOW:



stimmt - die sind bei der Tante


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2016)

Ist ein *g*utes Wort - schön schwer


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist ein *g*utes Wort - schön schwer



sehr gut 

*G e _ _ h _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2016)

Versuche mal das Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das Ä



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Smiley123 (24 Sep. 2016)

Wie sieht es aus mit dem S wie Sonnenschein


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2016)

ich sag nur Sonnenfinsternis


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Ein M wie Mond


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M wie Mond



der ist schon untergegangen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das T



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Nehme mal das L


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das L



das war jetzt der Durchbruch 

*G e _ _ h l *


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Ein Ü vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ü vielleicht



natürlich 

*G e _ ü h l *


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal mit viel Ge*f*ühl


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal mit viel Ge*f*ühl



damit geht's natürlich besser :thumbup:

*G e f ü h l*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Der *E*sel wieder natürlich


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

da würde der *I*gel gut dazu passen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Der Igel ist schon weg


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

dann versuche ich mal die *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Geht so 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Ich versuche die *N*atter ohne Ringel


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Hat sich ausgenattert


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

was ist mit einem *L*eguan


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Ist dabei 

_ l _ _ _ _ _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Ich versuche mal den *P*elikan


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ l _ _ _ p _ e r _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

ich hätte gerne zwei *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Noch besser :thumbup:

_ l _ s s p _ e r _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

dann hol mal den *D*achs aus der Höhle


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Passt auch 

_ l _ s s p _ e r d


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

lass zwei *F*asane fliegen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Ja mit Tieren kennste dich aus 

F l _ s s p f e r d


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Und einen *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Jawohl das "F l u s s p f e r d" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Gut, dann mal ein neues Tier 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Da ist *s*chiwi Fachmann


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da ist *s*chiwi Fachmann



Das stimmt wohl 

kein s


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

dann versuche ich wieder die *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Nehme mal denn *E*sel


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Nein, kein R und kein E 

Ein Tipp, ist ein heimisches eierlegendes Tier


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

dann könnte ein *H*abicht dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Ein U bitte


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann könnte ein *H*abicht dabei sein



Es sind sogar zwei *H*abichte 

H _ h _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U bitte



Auch das 

H u h _


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

Jawoll, *Huhn* ist richtig :WOW:

Und ich geh' jetzt Schäfchen zählen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

n8t Robe


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Nochmal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (25 Sep. 2016)

N8 Rolli, und ein *E* noch für's nächste Wort


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Ist dabei 

_ e _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2016)

dann versuche ich noch einmal den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Der ist immer noch weg


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2016)

mein lieber *S*chwan


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2016)

Leider kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2016)

dann versuche ich den *L*eopard


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2016)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2016)

dann mal den *T*iger rauslassen


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2016)

Nee leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2016)

was ist mit dem *D*achs


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *D*achs



Nix ist mit ihm


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2016)

dann lass mal den *U*hu fliegen


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2016)

Was ist den los wieder nix


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

da wird ja der *O*chs im Stall verrückt


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Na hast ja deinen Zoo fast durch


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na hast ja deinen Zoo fast durch



nein, der *G*eier kreist noch


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Lass ihn mal weiter kreisen


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

da fängt der *K*uhfladen zu stinken an


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Natürlich auch kein K


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

jetzt kreist der *A*dler


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Na endlich 

_ e _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

hätte wohl mit deinem Lieblingstier, dem *Z*ebra anfangen sollen


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Gute Einsicht 

Z e _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

na dann kommt wieder einmal die *R*ingelnatter zu Ehren


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Jetzt läufts 

Z e _ r a


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

dann lass ich noch die *B*rieftaube fliegen


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Wurde ja auch mal Zeit  ist das "Z e b r a" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

wieder einmal was leichteres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Mein Wort war auch nicht schw*e*r


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mein Wort war auch nicht schw*e*r



ein Zebra wiegt aber sicher mehr als mein Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

M*a*g sein  mal sehen


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

leider kein A für dich


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



na das geht ja gut los :thumbup:

*S _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Sc*h*aun war mal


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2016)

leider kein H


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2016)

Das ist nicht *g*ut


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist nicht *g*ut



G ist auch nicht gut


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2016)

Da beginnt der *T*ag schon mal nicht gut


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da beginnt der *T*ag schon mal nicht gut



oh doch, sogar doppelt gut 

*S _ _ _ _ _ e t t*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2016)

Oh :WOW: mal ein U


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh :WOW: mal ein U



sehr gut :thumbup:

*S u _ _ _ _ e t t *


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2016)

Vielleicht ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein F



natürlich - du weißt ohnehin schon die Lösung 

*S u _ f _ _ e t t *


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2016)

Ich rate mal weiter vielleicht ein oder zwei R


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich rate mal weiter vielleicht ein oder zwei R



natürlich zwei 

*S u r f _ r e t t *


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2016)

Dann mal noch das B


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal noch das B



stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*S u r f b r e t t *


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2016)

So mal was neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2016)

na dann muss wieder einmal der *E*sel herhalten


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2016)

dann lass ich die *A*meisen loskrabbeln


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2016)

In die falsche Richtung gekrabbelt


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2016)

dann hol ich vor dem Winterschlaf noch rasch den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2016)

Der ist noch sehr munter 

_ i _ _ _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2016)

dann lass ich mal den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2016)

Nix Tiger


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nix Tiger



na gut, dann *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2016)

Auch nix Seepferdchen


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2016)

dann aber bitte zwei *N*ashörner


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2016)

Lange überlegen ist immer gut 

_ i n _ _ i n


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2016)

dann lass ich den *G*rashüpfer los


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2016)

Der *U*hu sollte auch aktiv sein


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2016)

Das G geht 

_ i n g _ i n


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2016)

Das U auch 

_ i n g u i n


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2016)

dann reite ich mit dem *P*ferd ins Ziel


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl ist der "P i n g u i n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2016)

dann was neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2016)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das übliche E bitte



diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



auch nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (3 Okt. 2016)

Dann mal den *I*gel bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann mal den *I*gel bitte



der schläft schon


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein R



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

*A*ch nee


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*ch nee



leider auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

*M*ann nee


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *M*ann nee



stimmt - M nee


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

Lange nicht mehr gesagt das ist aber ein "*B*lödes" Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr gesagt das ist aber ein "*B*lödes" Wort



ist schon möglich, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

Ein H wie Hans :thx: dir


----------



## Robe22 (4 Okt. 2016)

Bitte mal den *O*tter


----------



## tappt (4 Okt. 2016)

Vielleicht Z wie Zunge?


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans :thx: dir



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ h _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte mal den *O*tter



jetzt geht was weiter :thumbup:

*_ _ _ o _ h o _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

tappt schrieb:


> Vielleicht Z wie Zunge?



leider kein Z


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

Ein C vieleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein C vieleicht



nein, leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

*W*eiss der Teufel was das sein soll


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *W*eiss der Teufel was das sein soll



der Teufel hat kein W


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

und der Gott hat ein G


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und der Gott hat ein G



stimmt, aber das Wort hat kein G


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

und das Dorf hat ein D


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das Dorf hat ein D



stimmt auch, aber das Wort hat kein D


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

Ein F wie Fisch


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F wie Fisch



der ist schon davon geschwommen


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> der ist schon davon geschwommen



wohin in die *N*ordsee


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> wohin in die *N*ordsee



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*_ _ _ o _ h o n *


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2016)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



na geht doch :thumbup:

*_ _ _ o p h o n *


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2016)

Immer noch kein Ahnung ein X


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Ahnung ein X



jetzt aber schon :thumbup:

*X _ _ o p h o n *


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2016)

Ein y vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein y vielleicht



natürlich :thumbup:

*X y _ o p h o n*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2016)

...das "l"


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Okt. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "l"



Marco kam, sah und siegte :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*X y l o p h o n*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2016)

*------*.........


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2016)

Ein E bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2016)

ich setze auf's *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-e--s-*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2016)

was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2016)

...jup:thumbup::thumbup:

*-e--st*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2016)

und wie geht es der *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2016)

Mal meinen *I*gel loslassen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2016)

..das "r" ist dabei, das "i" leider nicht

*-er-st*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2016)

Das B könnte passen


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2016)

es könnte auch ein *G*erüst passen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2016)

..das "B" passt, das "G" nicht so ganz 

*-erbst*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2016)

Dann lass mal den *H*erbst kommen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Herbst*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2016)

dann schick ich wieder einmal den *E*sel ins Rennen


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2016)

..das "r" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2016)

ich nehme den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2016)

Das r klar 

_ _ _ _ e r _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2016)

und der Igel erst Recht 

_ i _ _ e r _ e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2016)

dann fehlt noch das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ i n _ e r _ e i _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2016)

...das "t" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

dann nehme ich dein Liebligstier, das *Z*ebra


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ i n t e r _ e i t


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Auch gut das Z 

_ i n t e r z e i t


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

dann fehlt offenbar noch das *W*olfsrudel


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Genau die "W i n t e r z e i t" :thumbup: war wohl zu einfach


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

neuer Versuch 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Klar das E


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

Doppeltreffer :thumbup:

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Oha dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oha dann mal das S



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Da muss mein *I*gel ran


----------



## Robe22 (10 Okt. 2016)

Ich versuch's mal mit dem *H*und


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss mein *I*gel ran



der schläft schon


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal mit dem *H*und



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

JJJUUPPIII :WOW: wieder ein *b*lödes Wort :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (10 Okt. 2016)

Das Wort ist nicht nur blöd, sondern auch *d*oof


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> JJJUUPPIII :WOW: wieder ein *b*lödes Wort :WOW:



gar nicht, B ist ohnehin vorhanden 

*_ b e _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das Wort ist nicht nur blöd, sondern auch *d*oof



D hab ich keines


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2016)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das A



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2016)

Aber bestimmt ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ein M



bestimmt nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2016)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Tor



ein Doppelpack :thumbup:

*_ b e _ t _ t e _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2016)

Hau mal das R rein


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das R rein



gerne 

*_ b e _ t _ t e r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



keine Ute weit und breit


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2016)

...vorne das "Ü" bitte mal :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2016)

Nehme mal das Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...vorne das "Ü" bitte mal :thumbup:



sehr gut :thumbup:

*Ü b e _ t _ t e r*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das Ä



auch sehr gut :thumbup:

*Ü b e _ t ä t e r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2016)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das L


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da fehlt noch das L



du hast den *ÜBELTÄTER* gefunden :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2016)

Dann mal wieder was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2016)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2016)

ich hol wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2016)

Leider kein O


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2016)

Dafür aber das E dreimal 

_ e _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2016)

dann versuche ich dein Lieblingstier, das *Z*ebra


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ e _ z e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2016)

da hat sich sicher auch ein scheues *R*eh versteckt


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2016)

Hat sich 

_ e _ e r z e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2016)

da schnattert die *G*ans


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ e r z e _ g


----------



## phil456 (13 Okt. 2016)

*N* wie Nordpol?


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2016)

Leider kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2016)

ich sage nur *U*h*U*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2016)

Aber sicher 

_ e u e r z e u g


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

zuletzt kommt der *F*loh


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

Klar ist das "F e u e r z e u g" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

wieder einmal was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

Natürlich mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich mal das E



das fängt ja gut an 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

Dann eben mehrere S


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben mehrere S



nicht übermütig werden - eines genügt 

*_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein H



leider nein


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Okt. 2016)

*M*ahlzeit


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

*T*agchen hiho


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> *M*ahlzeit



heute kein *M*enü


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *T*agchen hiho



*T*reffer :thumbup:

*_ _ s _ _ _ t _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

*A*ber an der falschen Stelle


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*ber an der falschen Stelle



*A*uch gut :thumbup:

*_ _ s _ _ _ t _ _ _ _ a _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



jetzt hast du einen Lauf :thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ s _ u _ t _ _ u _ a _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

*Z*ufallstreffer


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *Z*ufallstreffer



leider kein *Z*ebra


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

Sag *i*ch doch


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Okt. 2016)

Guten *N*abend


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag *i*ch doch



*I* ist gut :thumbup:

*_ i s _ u i t _ _ u _ a _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Guten *N*abend



*N*abend habe ich leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2016)

Ist das was mit *B*iss


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Okt. 2016)

Gibt es *K*affee


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2016)

...das"Q" bitte mal....Gruß der Deutschlehrer


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist das was mit *B*iss



ja 

*B i s _ u i t _ _ u _ a _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Gibt es *K*affee



ja, dazu :thumbup:

*B i s k u i t _ _ u _ a _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das"Q" bitte mal....Gruß der Deutschlehrer



nein  - mein Deutschlehrer sagt:

Beliebter Fehler: Bisquit
Richtige Schreibweise: Biskuit
Erläuterung: Das Wort Biskuit kommt genau wie das Gebäck aus Frankreich zu uns: biscuit. Es heißt übrigens sowohl »der Biskuit« als auch »das Biskuit«, Plural ist »Biskuits« oder (seltener) »Biskuite«.


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2016)

und jetzt  ein D


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt  ein D



jetzt ist es nicht mehr schwer 

*B i s k u i t _ _ u _ a d e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2016)

Hau mal das R rein


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das R rein



gerne 

*B i s k u i t r _ u _ a d e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



Zielsprint 

*B i s k u i t r o u _ a d e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Dann noch das L


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das L



geht sich noch für ein verspätetes Frühstück aus :thumbup:

*B i s k u i t r o u l a d e *


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Nee nicht am frühen Morgen 

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

na dann wieder einmal der *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

ich hör ein *R*otkehlchen zwitschern


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

dann lass den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ r _ t _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

und was sagen die *A*meisen


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> und was sagen die *A*meisen



Die sagen ja 

_ _ a r _ t a _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

dann lass ich wieder einmal das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Schön geschwommen 

_ _ a r _ t a s _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

wo läuft der *H*ase


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ _ a r _ t a s _ h e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

dann wechsle ich mal die Farbe wie ein *C*hamäleon


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Das war ja klar jetzt 

_ _ a r _ t a s c h e _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

jetzt taucht wieder einmal das *N*ilpferd auf


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

War auch logisch 

_ _ a r _ t a s c h e n


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

da schwimmt eine *K*aulquappe


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a r k t a s c h e n


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2016)

da schwimmt eine *Q*ualle


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Jo 

Q _ a r k t a s c h e n


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

da fehlt noch der *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl sind die "Q u a r k t a s c h e n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

dann bin wieder ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Klar mal wieder das E


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar mal wieder das E



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Dann das S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann das S bitte



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Wie nee hab doch bitte gesagt 

Dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wie nee hab doch bitte gesagt
> 
> Dann mal das A



das nützt leider auch beim A nichts


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

Ich versuche es mit einem N


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem R



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ e r _ _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mit einem N



guter Versuch :thumbup:

*_ n _ e r _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Da muss mein *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss mein *I*gel ran



sehr gut :thumbup:

*I n _ e r _ i e _ *


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Komisch habe das anders vermutet  Ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisch habe das anders vermutet  Ein T



macht nichts, Hauptsache es passt :thumbup:

*I n t e r _ i e _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Weiss immer noch nicht was das sein soll  ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weiss immer noch nicht was das sein soll  ein T



hast du eben erst haben wollen und habe ich dir auch schon gegeben snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Ein V :WOW::WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein V :WOW::WOW:



:WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:

I n t e r v i e _


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

Ein W wie Wissen


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ein W wie Wissen



du hast gelöst, du bist dran 

*I n t e r v i e w *


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

Mal was leichtes 
-------


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

Guter Anfang :thumbup:
e------


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

e-n----:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

ein----:thumbup:
ist zu simpel


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Kl*a*sse Wort


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

ein-a--:thumbup:
finde ich auch


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

ein-a-h :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Ich glaube ein C


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Okt. 2016)

ein-ach:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2016)

Muss sagen das war ein*f*ach


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Okt. 2016)

Richtig das war einfach:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2016)

War schon gut so im Halbschlaf 

Etwas schwerer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Okt. 2016)

Dann ein schweres E


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2016)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Okt. 2016)

Gute *N*acht night8


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2016)

Kein N und night8


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Okt. 2016)

was ist mit der *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2016)

Die ist nicht da


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Okt. 2016)

dann lass ich wieder das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2016)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Okt. 2016)

jetzt krabbeln die *A*meisen


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

A _ _ _ a _ _ _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Okt. 2016)

da läuft ein *O*zelot vorbei


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Okt. 2016)

der flieht vor meinem *Z*apus


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Das O ja 

A _ o _ a _ _ _ s e


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Aber kein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

ich sehe ein *Y*ak grasen


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

A _ o _ a _ y _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

jetzt kommt ein *K*amel


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Bist auf einen guten Weg 

A _ o k a _ y _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

jetzt kommt noch ein *L*ama daher


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl 

A _ o k a l y _ s e


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

da fehlen offenbar nur noch ein paar *P*ferde


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl ist die "A p o k a l y p s e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

dann wieder was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Da ist doch bestimmt das E dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da ist doch bestimmt das E dabei



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Komisch  dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisch  dann mal das S



dafür bekommst du gleich zwei S 

*_ _ s s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Nehme dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann mal das A



na läuft doch 

*_ _ s s _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

*F*alsche Stelle


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *F*alsche Stelle



finde ich nicht, wahrscheinlich ist mein Wort zu leicht 

*F _ s s _ a _ _ _ _ _ f _ *


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



stimmt natürlich 

*F u s s _ a _ _ _ _ _ f _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Vermute mal das L


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vermute mal das L



richtig vermutet 

*F u s s _ a l l _ _ _ f _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Dann mal das B


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das B



hab ja gesagt, viel zu leicht 

*F u s s b a l l _ _ _ f _ *


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

und jetzt  ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt  ein T



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



sehr gut :thumbup:

*F u s s b a l l _ _ o f _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Jetzt ist auch mein *I*gel wach


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch mein *I*gel wach



sehr gut 

*F u s s b a l l _ _ o f i *


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das R



gerne 

*F u s s b a l l _ r o f i *


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Der *P*rofi war mal wieder am Werk


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *P*rofi war mal wieder am Werk



stimmt, war aber auch zu leicht :thumbup:

*F u s s b a l l p r o f i*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Mal was mittleres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

dann hol mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Nee der bleibt diesmal drin


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee der bleibt diesmal drin



dann schick ich dir die *A*meisen


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Sind dabei 

_ _ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

ich lass wieder das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Leider kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein S



dann muss das *N*ilpferd ran


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Bei der Grösse sogar zwei 

_ _ a n _ _ _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

jetzt lass ich den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a n _ t _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> _ _ a n _ t _ n



dann ist sicher auch ein *L*öwe dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Natürlich 

_ l a n _ t _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

da krebst ein *K*rebs herum


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ l a n k t _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

da quakt ein *O*chsenmaulfrosch


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Das mag er bestimmt 

_ l a n k t o n


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

da fehlt noch ein *P*ferd


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Das frisst aber kein "P l a n k t o n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

dann mal weiter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jawohl das übliche E bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Oh *s*o höflich


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh *s*o höflich



ja, aber dafür kein S


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Soviel zu diesem *T*hema


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Soviel zu diesem *T*hema



dafür schenke ich dir ein T 

*_ _ _ _ t _ _ e _ _ e _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



der schläft schon wieder


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



Hans ist ins Beisel (in die Kneipe) gegangen


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Bestimmt mit *R*udi


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt mit *R*udi



nein, Rudi ist diesmal nicht mitgegangen 

*_ r _ _ t _ _ e _ _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

und *A*nton auch


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und *A*nton auch



ja :thumbup:

*_ r a _ t _ _ e _ _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Die *U*te ist auch mitgegangen


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Die *U*te ist auch mitgegangen



nein, die ist auch daheim geblieben 

*_ r a u t _ _ e _ _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Die *B*eate auch


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Die *B*eate auch



nein, Beate ist mit Hans saufen gegangen


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Da kann der *K*laus auch nicht weit sein


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da kann der *K*laus auch nicht weit sein



sehr gut :thumbup:

*K r a u t _ _ e _ _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Da fehlt der *F*ranz noch


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da fehlt der *F*ranz noch



richtig 
ein vorher unterschlagenes K liefere ich nach - sorry

*K r a u t f _ e _ k e r _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Das ist aber kein deutsches Wort  mal das L


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein deutsches Wort  mal das L



doch - ein leckeres österreichisches Gericht (hab ich heute mittags gegessen) 

*K r a u t f l e _ k e r l*

ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das in Deutschland nennt


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Hab mal gegoogelt sieht gut aus aber kennt hier keiner 

Also dann mal noch das C 

Dachte erst das wäre ein Fleckentferner


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hab mal gegoogelt sieht gut aus aber kennt hier keiner
> 
> Also dann mal noch das C
> 
> Dachte erst das wäre ein Fleckentferner



*K r a u t f l e c k e r l* :WOW:

ist richtig - in Bayern kennt man das sicher


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Bin aber kein Bayer und Stolz drauf 

So dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

diesmal beginne ich mit den *A*meisen


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Gutes Gespür 

_ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Okt. 2016)

was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2016)

Kommt auch vor 

_ a _ _ _ a u _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

und was ist mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Passt 

_ a _ s _ a u s


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Passt
> 
> _ a _ s _ a u s



das *k*ennt in Österreich aber niemand und sieht auch nicht so gut wie *K*rautfleckerl aus


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Das schmeckt aber 

_ a _ s k a u s


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das schmeckt aber
> 
> _ a _ s k a u s



aber nur wenn man es wie eine *B*lindschleiche nicht sieht


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Jedenfalls besser wie Fleckentferner 

_ a b s k a u s


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

da fehlt noch eine *L*anguste


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl ist das leckere "L a b s k a u s"


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

na dann das nächste 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

*S*o ein kurzes


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *S*o ein kurzes



ja und sogar mit S 

*_ _ _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das A



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Dann aber bestimmt ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann aber bestimmt ein E



nein, leider auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Ich *h*asse diese kurzen Wörter


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich *h*asse diese kurzen Wörter



ja, vor allem wenn kein H dabei ist


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ r _ s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



der hält schon Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

So ein *M*ist


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> So ein *M*ist



das M liegt schon am Misthaufen


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

*D*umm gelaufen


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*umm gelaufen



ja, sogar sehr dumm


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das T



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



endlich :thumbup:

*_ _ r o s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Ein leckeres G


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein leckeres G



jaaaaaa :thumbup:

*G _ r o s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Dann noch das Y :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das Y :WOW:



jetzt haben wir aber wohl genug gegessen :WOW:

*G Y R O S*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Sagst es  also auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

ich lass wieder einmal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Gut gekrabbelt 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Okt. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel mal wieder helfen


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

da muss wieder einmal das *N*ilpferd ran


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Passt auch 

_ a _ _ _ _ i _ n


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

dann hol mal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Noch besser 

_ a _ _ e _ i e n


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

das läuf*T* ja wie geschier*T*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Hast Recht 

_ a _ t e _ i e n


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

ich seh im Mikroskop was *K*leines


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Bist auf dem richtigen Weg 

_ a k t e _ i e n


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

da kommt wieder einmal die *B*lindschleiche zum Einsatz


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Bist gut drauf heute 

B a k t e _ i e n


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2016)

na dann hol noch das scheue *R*eh aus dem Wald


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Stimmt sind die "B a k t e r i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

da du kurze Wörter nicht willst, wieder was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

um es für dich nicht zu schwer zu machen, verwende ich sogar den in Österreich völlig unbekannten deutschen Ausdruck (den österreichischen verrate ich dir bei der Auflösung)

:friends:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Aha bestimmt wieder was zum *F*uttern


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha bestimmt wieder was zum *F*uttern



aber nix mit F


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Ein *E*selgulasch


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein *E*selgulasch



das kennt man in Österreich nicht, aber E ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _
*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K wie Karl



vorne und hinten :thumbup:

*K _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ k*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Mal das A wie Anton


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das A wie Anton



auch vorhanden :thumbup:

*K _ _ _ e _ _ _ a _ k*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Also kein Ka*i*ser


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Also kein Ka*i*ser



so ein Schmarrn - kein I


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Ein R bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R bitte mal



auch vorne und hinten :thumbup:

*K r _ _ e _ _ _ _ r k*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Okt. 2016)

Ich versuche es noch mal mit einem *Z*apus


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



ist vorhanden, wenn auch nicht dort, wo du es vermutet hast :thumbup:

*K r _ _ e _ _ u a r k*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich versuche es noch mal mit einem *Z*apus



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Okt. 2016)

Vielleicht ein *G*ibbon


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein *G*ibbon



nein, kein Affe da


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Nehme mal den *Q*uark


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal den *Q*uark



richtig :thumbup:

*K r _ _ e _ q u a r k *


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Versuche mal ein Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal ein Ü



sehr gut :thumbup:

*K r ü _ e _ q u a r k*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Lang



ja :thumbup:

*K r ü _ e l q u a r k*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Müsste eigentlich nur noch ein M fehlen


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Müsste eigentlich nur noch ein M fehlen



richtig :thumbup:

*K R Ü M E L Q U A R K* heißt in Österreich Bröseltopfen


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Bin ja ehrlich beides noch nicht gehört  kenne nur Kräuterquark 

Naja auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Okt. 2016)

Der *E*sel macht den Anfang


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Hast Recht 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Okt. 2016)

Da macht der *A*nfang noch mal den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Okt. 2016)

Da fehlt doch noch der Igel


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Nee der schläft schon


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

dann kommt der *U*hu zum Einsatz


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ u _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

was sagt der *S*chwan


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Oh  schiwi hat mal einen Fehlversuch


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh  schiwi hat mal einen Fehlversuch



wollte dir eine Freude machen *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

:thx: 

_ _ _ a r _ _ u _ e _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Okt. 2016)

Ein N wie Natter


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ a r _ _ u _ e _ n


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Okt. 2016)

Hat wir schon eine *K*atze


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

lass mal den *L*öwen los


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Das K geht 

_ _ _ a r _ k u _ e _ n


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Das L auch 

_ _ _ a r _ k u _ e l n


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

da passen noch ein paar *G*arnelen


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Sagst es 

_ _ _ a r _ k u g e l n


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

dann bitte dein Lieblingstier, das *Z*ebra


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Mach ich 

_ _ z a r _ k u g e l n


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2016)

da passt *M*arzipan gut dazu


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Ja passt sehr gut 

M _ z a r _ k u g e l n


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2016)

...das "t" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2016)

Land in Sicht 

M _ z a r t k u g e l n


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2016)

na dann lass mal das *O* rollen


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl sind die Austria "M o z a r t k u g e l n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2016)

dann mal was ganz anderes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2016)

Bist du *s*att


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bist du *s*att



ja, deswegen e*ss* ich nichts mehr


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2016)

und wo ist das S jetzt 

Dann mal ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und wo ist das S jetzt
> 
> Dann mal ein E



das S wurde im Gegensatz zum E bereits verspeist 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Okt. 2016)

Ich las mal den* A*ffen los


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



ist vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ h *


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich las mal den* A*ffen los



der bleibt eingesperrt


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Ein C wie Celsius


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein C wie Celsius



das war natürlich klar 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ c h *


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Okt. 2016)

Mal sehen ob der *I*gel auch mal was macht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> ein R wie Rolli



nicht ein R sondern zwei R 

*_ _ r _ e r _ _ c h*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob der *I*gel auch mal was macht



der Igel hält schon Winterschlaf


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Okt. 2016)

So eine *F*aule Socke


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> So eine *F*aule Socke



stimmt, aber trotzdem kein F


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



N wie nix


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ r _ e r _ u c h *


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Toni



jetzt läufts :thumbup:

*_ _ r t e r _ u c h*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Ein Ö wie Össi


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ö wie Össi



natürlich 

*_ ö r t e r _ u c h*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Dann mal das B wie Buch


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das B wie Buch



diesmal gar nicht blödes Wort? 

*_ ö r t e r b u c h*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Ein mach schlau *W*ort


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2016)

:WOW: *Wörterbuch :WOW:*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Dann nehme ich mal ein Wort daraus 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Okt. 2016)

Ich mach dann mal den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2016)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

ich hol wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Lass ihn drin


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lass ihn drin



da schaut der *U*hu aber grimmig


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

hast du wieder dein *Z*ebra auf die Wiese getrieben


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Jo 

_ a z _ _ _ u _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

du liebst die kleinen *L*ebewesen


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Die habe ich momentan 

_ a z _ l l u _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Die habe ich momentan
> 
> _ a z _ l l u _



dann wünsche ich baldige *B*esserung


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Danke 

B a z _ l l u _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

dann wecken wir kurz den *I*gel auf


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ist schon wieder weg 

B a z i l l u _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder weg
> 
> B a z i l l u _



ja, der fürchtet sich vorm *S*eeadler


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Jo  ist der blöde "B a z i l l u s" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

dann mal was ganz leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Da passt der Smiley wenn du sagst leicht  mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da passt der Smiley wenn du sagst leicht  mal das E



nein, diesmal wirklich leicht - kann ja Kranke nicht ärgern 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Bestimmt auch ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch ein S



trotz des langen Wortes nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Komisch  mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisch  mal das H



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Dann versuche ich mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal das R



gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ich wecke den *I*gel noch mal


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich wecke den *I*gel noch mal



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ i _ _ _ _ _ e i e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton



passt :thumbup:

*_ a _ i _ _ a _ _ e i e r _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*eine Ahnung



keine Ahnung und kein K


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ein F wie Feier


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F wie Feier



jawohl 

*_ a _ i _ _ a _ f e i e r _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ein G wie Gabi


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G wie Gabi



na geht doch 

*_ a _ i _ _ a _ f e i e r _ a g*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Toni



nein - zwei T 

*_ a t i _ _ a _ f e i e r t a g*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ein L bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L bitte mal



gerne 

*_ a t i _ _ a l f e i e r t a g*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



ja 

*_ a t i o _ a l f e i e r t a g*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Dann hau mal noch das N rein :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann hau mal noch das N rein :WOW:



na war doch nicht so schwer 

*N a t i o n a l f e i e r t a g*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Ging so  für dich was schwereres 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

dann kommen wieder die *A*meisen zum Einsatz


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

und was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Auch kein Uhu


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

dann startet doch der *E*sel einen Ausritt


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Gute Wahl 

_ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

dann gleich den *i*gel dazu


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Der schläft schon


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der schläft schon



das *N*ilpferd auch?


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2016)

Nee noch nicht 

N _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2016)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2016)

ich lass den *O*chs aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2016)

und auch kein O


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2016)

dann lass ich die *M*okitos los


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2016)

Na endlich 

N _ m _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2016)

ich sehe ein *Y*ak auf der Wiese


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2016)

Gut gesehen 

N y m _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2016)

Vorsicht, da schwimmt ein Hai


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2016)

Jo 

N y m _ h e


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2016)

na dann hol ich noch das *P*ferd von der Koppel


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2016)

Jawohl ist die "N y m p h e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2016)

dann geht's weiter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2016)

*H*uhu schiwi hiho


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *H*uhu schiwi hiho



Huhu 

*_ _ _ _ _ h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2016)

Versuche doch mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche doch mal das S



Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2016)

Aber bestimmt das C


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt das C



natürlich nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2016)

Na gut dann das übliche E


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na gut dann das übliche E



gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _ h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2016)

Der *I*gel ist noch wach


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2016)

Ein R bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *I*gel ist noch wach



nein, der schläft längst


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein R bitte



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Toni



Toni sitzt wie üblich in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Toni sitzt wie üblich in der Kneipe



Mit *A*nton


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mit *A*nton



stimmt


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

*B*öses Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*öses Wort



ja, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



Otto ist mit Toni und Anton in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

und *U*te auch


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und *U*te auch



nein, Ute ist nicht mitgegangen 

*_ u _ e _ h u _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2016)

...das "d" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "d" bitte mal



leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



da ist es zu kalt


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Versuche mal das Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das Ä



kein Ätsch


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Ist eine schwere *G*eburt


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist eine schwere *G*eburt



jetzt nicht mehr 

*G u g e _ h u _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



dank Google geht's jetzt ja :thumbup:

*G u g e _ h u p _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Brauchte ich nicht  ein L bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Brauchte ich nicht  ein L bitte



dann bist du ein Feinspitz, bzw. Leckermaul

*G u g e l h u p _ *


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Allgemeinwissen  aber mit so einen Kuchen kannste mich jagen,Bääh 

ach so noch das F


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

:WOW: *GUGELHUPF :thumbup:*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

dann hol mal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Sogar zwei Esel 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

dann lass das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Gut geschwommen 

_ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

ich sehe zwei *L*amas


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Biste Hellseher 

_ _ _ e l s _ _ _ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Biste Hellseher
> 
> _ _ _ e l s _ _ _ _ e l



ja, jetzt seh ich weit hinten einen *D*achs


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Bist ein Schlemmerfreund 

_ _ _ e l s _ _ _ d e l


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bist ein Schlemmerfreund
> 
> _ _ _ e l s _ _ _ d e l



stimmt, in der Mitte sehe ich einen *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Hab wohl deine Leibspeise getroffen 

_ _ _ e l s t _ _ d e l


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hab wohl deine Leibspeise getroffen
> 
> _ _ _ e l s t _ _ d e l



nicht gerade Leibspeise, aber trotzdem sehr g*U*t


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Ja kann man Essen bin aber kein Kuchenfan 

_ _ _ e l s t _ u d e l


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

da schlägt ein *P*fau sein Rad


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Logo 

_ p _ e l s t _ u d e l


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

gib noch ein paar *R*osinen rein


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Sag ich ja Schlemmermaul 

_ p _ e l s t r u d e l


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sag ich ja Schlemmermaul
> 
> _ p _ e l s t r u d e l



dann schmeiß noch ein paar *A*pfelspalten dazu


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

Schmeiss mich weg rofl3

A p _ e l s t r u d e l


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

ich weiß nicht, welcher Buchstabe hier noch *f*ehlt


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

Jawohl ist dein leckerer "A p f e l s t r u d e l" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

das war ein Durchmarsch :WOW: - na dann was neues

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

Ja gut gemacht  mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja gut gemacht  mal das übliche E bitte



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

Werde jetzt nicht mehr *b*itten


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Werde jetzt nicht mehr *b*itten



gut, nützt ohnehin nicht


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

*A*ha werde ich mir merken


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*ha werde ich mir merken



okay, dann geb ich dir statt einem E ein A 

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

*D*anke der Herr


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*anke der Herr



bitte gerne, aber leider kein D


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



der ist wieder einmal in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

Wieder mit *R*obert


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wieder mit *R*obert



wenn du's ohnehin weißt


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



kein S


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2016)

Ein F vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F vielleicht



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ f*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2016)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



jetzt aber 

*_ a _ p f*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2016)

Bitte ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein M



gerne 

*_ a m p f*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2016)

Könnte das K sein


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Könnte das K sein



na das war aber ein schwerer *KAMPF :WOW:*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2016)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2016)

dann muss mal wieder der *E*sel ran


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2016)

Leider kein E


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

dann lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Leider diesmal auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

dann muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Der schläft noch


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der schläft noch



der *U*hu auch?


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Um diese Uhrzeit nicht 

_ u _ _ _ _ u _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

das *S*eepferdchen kommt


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Natürlich 

_ u _ _ _ _ u _ s _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

hast du wieder dein Lieblingstier, das *Z*ebra dabei?


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

dann versuche ich ein *P*ferd


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Auch kein P


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

wenn du Hunger hast, hast du sicher ein *Y* eingebaut


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Hast jetzt aber lange gegoogelt 

_ u _ _ y _ u _ s _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hast jetzt aber lange gegoogelt
> 
> _ u _ _ y _ u _ s _



wie soll man denn mit so einem Fragmen*t* googeln


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Auf gut Glück 

_ u _ _ y _ u _ s t


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

dann gib mir bitte ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Mach ich 

C u _ _ y _ u _ s t


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Das R bietet sich an


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Logo und HUHU 

C u r r y _ u r s t


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

HUHU zurück 

Dann mal noch die *W*aldameise bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Jo die "C u r r y w u r s t" war lecker


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Dann mal ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Ganz klar das E


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Ein klares nein


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Wa*r* mir klar


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

H*a*llo Robe


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wa*r* mir klar



_ _ r _ _ _ r _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> H*a*llo Robe



Hallo schiwi 

leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Das passt 

_ _ r s _ _ r _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

ich versuche zwei *T*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Ich nehme das H


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich versuche zwei *T*



Das passt auch :thumbup:

_ _ r s t _ r _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

*B*itte ein *B*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich nehme das H



Nein, nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *B*itte ein *B*



Jetzt geht es aber ratzfatz 

_ _ r s t b r _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

j*u*h*u*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

J*u*h*u* und *O*tt*o* sind dabei :thumbup:

_ u r s t b r o t


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Dann noch ein W bitte


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

W u r s t b r o t ist richtig :thumbup:

War gerade gleichzeitig auch ein Kettenwortspiel


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Dann mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Ich versuche mal die *R*übe


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Eine *E*chse bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

wie stehts mit *A*meisen


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Besser 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

dann wieder einmal das *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ a s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

*I*ch glaube da spielt ein Spieß eine Rolle


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Ich traue mich ja kaum den *I*gel zu wecken


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Könnte sein 

S _ _ a s _ _ _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

dann setze ich mich aufs *K*amel


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Das scheint *l*ecker zu sein


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Das K natürlich 

S _ _ a s _ _ _ i k


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

und schmeckt 

S _ _ a s _ _ l i k


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2016)

so läuft der *H*ase


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Genau 

S _ h a s _ h l i k


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Also, ein C sollte ja mindestens dabeisein


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Sogar zwei 

So jetzt bin ich satt das "S c h a s c h l i k" hat geschmeckt


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Currywurst und Schaschlik, da musst Du ja satt werden 

So, noch ein letztes leichtes Wort von mir 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

und *P*ommes


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Bei mir gab es keine Pommes


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Dann mal bitte das E


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

_ e _ e e


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Oh was ist das den 

Ein G


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

*G*enau 

G e _ e e


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Dann noch das L


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Hast ja schnell gelöst :thumbup:

G e l e e ist korrekt


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Klar wenn das E mal passt 

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (3 Nov. 2016)

Ein E versuche ich auch noch und mach mich dann vom Acker 

N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2016)

Leider kein E 

und n8t Robe


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2016)

...das "s" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2016)

wie sieht's mit einem *A* aus


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Schlecht


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2016)

dann versuche ich den *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Fehlversuch


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2016)

dann muss ich doch wieder den *I*gel aufwecken


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Lass ihn weiterschlafen


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2016)

na dann wird ja wohl wenigstens ein *O* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Aber sicher warum nicht gleich 

_ o _ _ _ o _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber sicher warum nicht gleich
> 
> _ o _ _ _ o _ s



um die S*p*annung zu steigern


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Ich glaube er ahnt was 

_ o _ _ _ o p s


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube er ahnt was
> 
> _ o _ _ _ o p s



nein, noch nicht wi*r*klich


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Doch 

R o _ _ _ o p s


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2016)

hätte gleich daran denken sollen, dass du wieder Hunger hast und was zu essen ni*mm*st


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2016)

Das war mein Frühstück 

R o _ _ m o p s


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das war mein Frühstück
> 
> R o _ _ m o p s



hattest du einen Kater?  na gut, dann hau noch zwei *L* rein


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Ja aber heute 

Jo ist der "R o l l m o p s" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

dann kann ich dir nichts schweres zumuten 

und du liebst ja lange Wörter 

bitteschön: *_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Hehe sehr *s*chön


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Nov. 2016)

Der *E*sel will mit machen


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hehe sehr *s*chön



gar nicht so leicht, die richtigen Stelle für die S zu finden 

*_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Der *E*sel will mit machen



ist natürlich dabei, es ist ja fast schwieriger, einen Buchstaben zu finden, der nicht verwendet wurde 

*_ _ _ s _ _ e _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Dann auch das H


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das H



das war ja klar, so wie der nächste Buchstabe 

*_ _ _ s _ _ e _ _ s _ h _ _ _ s _ _ h _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Das C meinste


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das C meinste



natürlich 

*_ _ _ s _ _ e _ _ s c h _ _ _ s _ _ h _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Dann nehme ich mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal das T



ist natürlich auch dabei 

*_ _ _ s _ _ e _ t s c h _ _ t s _ _ h _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Nehme dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann mal das R



gerne 

*_ r _ s _ _ e _ t s c h _ _ t s _ _ h _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



gut, wenn's sein muss 

*_ r _ s i _ e _ t s c h _ _ t s _ _ h _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Nov. 2016)

Ein *A* sollte auch noch mit rein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ein *A* sollte auch noch mit rein



gleich mehrere 

*_ r _ s i _ e _ t s c h a _ t s _ a h _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2016)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "o" bitte mal



du hast einen der wenigen Buchstaben erwischt, die im Wort nicht vorkommen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> du hast einen der wenigen Buchstaben erwischt, die im Wort nicht vorkommen



*...dit war mir klar. bin auch der Obertipper*

..das"n" müsste gehen, oder ??


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...dit war mir klar. bin auch der Obertipper*
> 
> ..das"n" müsste gehen, oder ??



ja, geht 

*_ r _ s i _ e n t s c h a _ t s _ a h _ _ a _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2016)

...knall doch bitte mal das hübsche "b" rein


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Nov. 2016)

Da muss der *P*angolin noch helfen


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...knall doch bitte mal das hübsche "b" rein



hast dich als Obertipper bestätigt


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da muss der *P*angolin noch helfen



das Schuppentier hilft wirklich

*P r _ s i _ e n t s c h a _ t s _ a h _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2016)

Hau mal das Ä rein


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das Ä rein



jetzt auf einmal geht's 

*P r ä s i _ e n t s c h a _ t s _ a h _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2016)

*W*ie die Kandidaten stochern auch rum


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Nov. 2016)

Da fehlt noch der *F*ox


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> *W*ie die Kandidaten stochern auch rum





*P r ä s i _ e n t s c h a _ t s w a h _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch der *F*ox



sehr gut 

*P r ä s i _ e n t s c h a f t s w a h _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2016)

Ein D bitte und hinten haste eins vergessen


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D bitte und hinten haste eins vergessen



hast recht :thumbup:

*P r ä s i d e n t s c h a f t s w a h _ _ a _ _ f*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2016)

Dann das L da fehlt noch einer hinten


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Nov. 2016)

Ich versuche noch ein M


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2016)

Ein K bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann das L da fehlt noch einer hinten



danke, bei den vielen Buchstaben verliert man den Überblick 

*P r ä s i d e n t s c h a f t s w a h l _ a _ p f*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich versuche noch ein M



das ist wohl klar 

*P r ä s i d e n t s c h a f t s w a h l _ a m p f *


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein K bitte



das war jetzt schwer :WOW:

*P r ä s i d e n t s c h a f t s w a h l k a m p f *


----------



## Robe22 (8 Nov. 2016)

Dann bin ja wohl ich dran 

Hier ein etwas kürzeres Wort 

_ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Nov. 2016)

Ich eröffne mit dem *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2016)

Ich nehme mal das E


----------



## Desert Fox (9 Nov. 2016)

Ich nehme ein S


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2016)

Kein i, kein e und kein s


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2016)

..das "u" bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "u" bitte mal



Auch kein U 

Ein Tipp: Ein Ereignis in den USA heute, aber ohne h geschrieben


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2016)

*...das "W" mal bitte *


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...das "W" mal bitte *



Korrekt :thumbup:

W _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2016)

...das "a" müsste auch gegen


----------



## Robe22 (9 Nov. 2016)

Ja, geht 

W a _


----------



## Desert Fox (11 Nov. 2016)

Ich kenne die *L*ösung


----------



## Robe22 (11 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich kenne die *L*ösung



Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben 

*W a l* ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:

Du darfst


----------



## Desert Fox (11 Nov. 2016)

--- mal wieder was zu essen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2016)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (11 Nov. 2016)

Kein A dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2016)

ich lass mal wieder den *I*gel ran


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2016)

Er ist dabei -i-:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2016)

was ist mit dem *D*achs


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2016)

Der darf nicht mit spielen


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2016)

und was ist mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2016)

-is Bestanden


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2016)

da wiehert der *E*sel


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2016)

Eis:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2016)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2016)

Da muss der *E*sel wieder herhalten


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da muss der *E*sel wieder herhalten



gleich mehrere 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Desert Fox (14 Nov. 2016)

Hier fehlt noch ein *R*olli


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Hier fehlt noch ein *R*olli



*R*ichtig 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e r*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2016)

...das nette "n" geht immer


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das nette "n" geht immer



diesmal nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Nov. 2016)

A wie Affe


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> A wie Affe



der hat sich auf den Baum geflüchtet


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Nov. 2016)

Kommt er für eine *B*anane wieder runter


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Kommt er für eine *B*anane wieder runter



nein, leider nicht


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Nov. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel wieder ran


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel wieder ran



der hält schon Winterschlaf


----------



## Desert Fox (15 Nov. 2016)

Was sagt sein freund der *S*eeigel dazu


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Was sagt sein freund der *S*eeigel dazu



sehr gut 

*S _ s _ e _ _ e _ _ e r *


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Nov. 2016)

M wie Marder


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2016)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> M wie Marder



sehr gut 

*S _ s _ e m _ e _ _ e r *


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "o" bitte mal



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Nov. 2016)

Bei dem Wetter kann nur der Yak helfen


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter kann nur der Yak helfen



ja 

*S y s _ e m _ e _ _ e r *


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Nov. 2016)

Ich kaufe noch ein T


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich kaufe noch ein T



und was zahlst du dafür 

*S y s t e m _ e _ _ e r *


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Nov. 2016)

Mit einem Sack voll *F*löhe


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Mit einem Sack voll *F*löhe



den nehme ich nicht an 

*S y s t e m f e _ _ e r*


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Nov. 2016)

Zum Glück der Sack hat ein *L*och


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Zum Glück der Sack hat ein *L*och



na dann 

*S y s t e m f e _ l e r *


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Nov. 2016)

Übrigens der *h*ängt bei dir am Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Übrigens der *h*ängt bei dir am Weihnachtsbaum



wer? der Sack mit Loch oder der *Systemfehler*  :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Nov. 2016)

Weiter gehts
--------


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2016)

dann hol mal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Nov. 2016)

*---e--e-*gleich 2 dabei noch ein paar Restbestände


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2016)

dann rück die *R*estbestände raus


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Nov. 2016)

---e--er
hab noch eines gefunden


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2016)

was ist mit dem *N*ilpferd


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Nov. 2016)

Ist dabei
N--e--er:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ist dabei
> N--e--er:thumbup:



dann kommt wieder einmal der *I*gel zum Zug


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Nov. 2016)

Der drückt sich


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2016)

dann lass ich einen *V*ogel fliegen


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Nov. 2016)

Du hast Glück mit deinem Vogel 
N-ve--er


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2016)

Eine *M*eise sollte auch dabei sein


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Nov. 2016)

Stimmt der Vogel ist auch dabei 
N-vem-er


----------



## Robe22 (20 Nov. 2016)

Dann die *B*laumeise bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Nov. 2016)

Der Vogel ist auch dabei 
N-vember


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2016)

das *O* will scheinbar niemand


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Nov. 2016)

War bestimmt noch zu schwer 
November :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2016)

na dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2016)

...das"W" wie Weihnachtsbraten bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Nov. 2016)

Hast du noch einen Esel übrig


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das"W" wie Weihnachtsbraten bitte mal



kein Weihnachtsbraten, wir haben ja noch nicht einmal Advent


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Hast du noch einen Esel übrig



ja, gleich zwei 

*_ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2016)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" bitte mal



zwei Treffer 

*_ e r _ _ e _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Nov. 2016)

Da muss der *I*gel wieder mal her halten


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel wieder mal her halten



sehr gut 

*_ e r _ _ e _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Nov. 2016)

Da passt doch noch der *H*ase dazu


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da passt doch noch der *H*ase dazu



jawohl 

*_ e r _ _ e h _ r _ _ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2016)

....das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Nov. 2016)

Das kann nur ein *A*ffe lösen


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Das kann nur ein *A*ffe lösen



nein, das ist für einen Affen zu schwer


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2016)

...das "F" bitte mal :thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "F" bitte mal :thumbup::thx:



sehr gut :thumbup:

*F e r _ _ e h _ r _ _ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Nov. 2016)

Wie sieht es mit dem *S*eeigel aus

Ist Marco2 sein N dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem *S*eeigel aus
> 
> Ist Marco2 sein N dabei?



Sorry, den Beitrag von Marco mit dem N hab ich übersehen  ist dabei

*F e r n _ e h _ r _ _ _ _ _ i _ n*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2016)

der Seeigel sticht natürlich auch 

*F e r n s e h _ r _ _ _ _ _ i _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2016)

...hau doch mal den *O*tto rin


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...hau doch mal den *O*tto rin



gerne 

*F e r n s e h _ r o _ _ _ _ i o n *


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Nov. 2016)

Kann der Marder helfen


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Kann der Marder helfen



nein, kann er nicht


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2016)

...das "p" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "p" bitte mal



sehr gut 

*F e r n s e h p r o _ _ _ _ i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2016)

...das "d" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "d" bitte



gerne 

*F e r n s e h p r o d _ _ _ i o n*


----------



## Desert Fox (24 Nov. 2016)

Noch ein T


----------



## Robe22 (24 Nov. 2016)

Bitte ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Noch ein T



sehr gut 

*F e r n s e h p r o d _ _ t i o n*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein K



kurz vorm Ziel 

*F e r n s e h p r o d _ k t i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

...na dann noch den *U*hu :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann noch den *U*hu :thumbup::thumbup:



da hast du jetzt aber tagelang nachdenken müssen 

*F e r n s e h p r o d u k t i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

*--e-e-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

dann lass ich ein *R*eh springen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

..kein *R*eh dabei

*--e-e-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

..kein *R*eh dabei

dann vielleicht ein *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

...auch das "N" nicht dabei !!

*--e-e-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

was ist mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

...schon besser !!!

*--e-es----*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

da läuft ein *H*ase


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

...kein *H*ase...wechsel doch mal zu den Raubtieren 

*--e-es----*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

na gut, dann nehm ich den *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

....jep :thumbup::thumbup:

*--e-est--t*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

ich lass das Känguru hüpfen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

...ich lasse hüpfen...........



.

*K-e-est--t*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

dann nehme ich das *L*ama


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2016)

..Jupp

*Kle-est--t*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2016)

die *B*eutelratte bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2016)

Bin wieder da mein *I*gel auch


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Klebesti-t*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

da dürfte noch der *F*uchs fehlen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Klebestift*:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

dann ein neues

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...hau mal ein paar *E*nten rein


----------



## Desert Fox (29 Nov. 2016)

Und einen Tiefgefrorenen *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...hau mal ein paar *E*nten rein



ich hab nur eine 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Und einen Tiefgefrorenen *I*gel



der ist bei der Ente 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e i _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...haste zufällig irgendwo ein *N*ilpferd rumzustehen ??


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ich versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...haste zufällig irgendwo ein *N*ilpferd rumzustehen ??



ja. sogar zwei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e i n _ _ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das S



Doppeltreffer 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e i n _ _ s s _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Dose



nein, keine Dose


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



ist vorhanden 

*_ _ r _ _ _ e i n _ _ s s _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



ist dabei 

*_ _ r _ _ _ e i n _ _ s s u n _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "g" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Bitte mal das F


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "g" bitte mal



ist dabei 

*_ _ r _ _ _ e i n _ _ s s u n g*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das F



jetzt geht was weiter 

*_ _ r _ _ _ e i n f _ s s u n g *


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das A



gleich zweimal 

*_ _ r _ a _ e i n f a s s u n g*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein P wie Paula


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paula



sehr gut :thumbup:

*P _ r _ a _ e i n f a s s u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "o" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "o" bitte mal



gerne 

*P o r _ a _ e i n f a s s u n g*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Was soll das den sein  ein T


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "L" geht auch !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was soll das den sein  ein T



natürlich 

*P o r t a _ e i n f a s s u n g*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "L" geht auch !!!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*P o r t a l e i n f a s s u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *P o r t a l e i n f a s s u n g*



Uraltes Wort, kommt aus dem Bauwesen !!!!


...und hier, wie immer, was leichtes

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

statt mit dem Esel beginne ich mit der *E*idechse


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein L wie leicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...neeee, da brauchen wir was grösseres !!

*--------*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie leicht



...kein "L" dabei, aber lang wie ein Lulatsch ist er !!!!

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...neeee, da brauchen wir was grösseres !!
> 
> *--------*



da es dann der Elefant auch nicht sein kann, nehme ich einen *W*al


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

...kein "L" dabei, aber lang wie ein Lulatsch ist er !!!!

Ein M wie meiner


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...nix Wal dabei !!!

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

dann versuche ich eine *g*roße *G*iraffe


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> ...kein "L" dabei, aber lang wie ein Lulatsch ist er !!!!
> 
> Ein M wie meiner



*jup !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*-------m*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich eine *g*roße *G*iraffe



...kein "G" dabei...bissschen grösser ist ER schon !!!!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R bitte



:thumbup::thumbup:

*------rm*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

was ist mit Rollis *S*chlange


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit Rollis *S*chlange




Nein, kein "S" dabei !!!!

*------rm*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton



...kein "A" dabei 

*------rm*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein W wie Wurm


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein W wie Wurm



das wird nix, weil schon der Wal nicht dabei war


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *U*hu



*..ahaaa !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*-u---urm*

[email protected] "w" dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

dann lass mal den *T*iger raus


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

W oder *T* egal


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass mal den *T*iger raus



*,,,ich eile *

*-u--turm*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ach der Lulatsch  das F


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2016)

jetzt kommen *K*asperl und *K*rokodil


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

..sehr gut, meine Herren !!!!

*Fu-kturm*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Funkturm*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

..das "e" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Leider kein E


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "n" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Sehr gut 

N _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "r" geht auch, oder !!??


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" geht auch, oder !!??



Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "s" bitte :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Passt 

N _ _ _ _ a _ s


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

..das "u"...


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Jawohl 

N _ _ _ _ a u s


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...der *I*gel muss ran


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Jetzt aber 

N i _ _ _ a u s


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...das "k" bitte mal :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Endspurt 

N i k _ _ a u s


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

...*o*hoooooooooooo


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

JOOOHH 

N i k o _ a u s


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)

..und das nette "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2016)

Jawohl ist der "N i k o l a u s" :thumbup:

Damit sage ich n8t für heute


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2016)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2016)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (30 Nov. 2016)

Dann noch den üblichen *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2016)

ich lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2016)

a und e sind dabei. Das i leider nicht 



*-a---e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2016)

ich bring das *S*eepferdchen ins Spiel


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2016)

*jep !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-s-e--e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2016)

Ein T wie Tiger


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2016)

ich lass die *L*ibelle fliegen


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-stelle*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2016)

was ist mit der *B*laumeise


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba-stelle*


----------



## Desert Fox (2 Dez. 2016)

Der Uhu fehlt


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Der Uhu fehlt



:WOW::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Baustelle*


----------



## Desert Fox (3 Dez. 2016)

Weiter geht es 
--------


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Dez. 2016)

dann muss wieder mal der *E*sel ran


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2016)

Da kommt mein *I*gel


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2016)

Und die *A*meise hinterher


----------



## Desert Fox (3 Dez. 2016)

Nur der Esel ist dabei dafür gleich dreimal 
-e-e--e- :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2016)

..das "r" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2016)

da kommt ein *L*öwe


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2016)

Kein Löwe dabei aber das R :thumbup:
-e-e--er


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2016)

da ist sicher Rollis Lieblingstier, das *Z*ebra dabei


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2016)

-eze--er :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2016)

da wacht das *M*urmeltier auf


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2016)

Es ist hellwach 
 -ezem-er:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2016)

dann hol den *D*achs aus dem Bau


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Dez. 2016)

Dezem-er :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2016)

da knappert ein *B*iber am Baum


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2016)

Dezember :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2016)

wieder was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2016)

...das "B" wie Bundesligaaufsteiger


----------



## Desert Fox (5 Dez. 2016)

Da passen doch sicher einige *E*sel rein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "B" wie Bundesligaaufsteiger



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Da passen doch sicher einige *E*sel rein



stimmt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2016)

...und jetzt bitte mal Rollis *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2016)

und mein *Z*ebra


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und jetzt bitte mal Rollis *I*gel



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ i _ i e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und mein *Z*ebra



ist auch dabei 

*_ _ _ i _ i e _ z _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



passt 

*_ _ _ i _ i e _ z _ s _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2016)

Dann auch das H


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch das H



natürlich 

*_ _ _ i _ i e _ z _ s _ _ _ e _ _ _ h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2016)

Zum H gehört das *C*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Zum H gehört das *C*



nicht immer, manchmal auch zum K - aber ich habe leider kein C


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2016)

Na gut dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2016)

...und jetzt kommen die *A*ffen


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Na gut dann mal das T



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und jetzt kommen die *A*ffen



sind schon da 

*_ a _ i _ i e _ z _ s a _ _ e _ _ _ h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2016)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2016)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das R



passt 

*_ a _ i _ i e _ z _ s a _ _ e _ _ _ h r _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" bitte mal



gleich 3x :thumbup:

*_ a _ i _ i e n z _ s a _ _ e n _ _ h r _ n _ *


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2016)

...das "u" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u" bitte



gerne 

*_ a _ i _ i e n z u s a _ _ e n _ _ h r u n _*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2016)

...dann lass mal ein paar *M*äuse los


----------



## Desert Fox (7 Dez. 2016)

Von mir gibt es eine leckere *G*ans


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann lass mal ein paar *M*äuse los



ja, gleich alle 3 

*_ a m i _ i e n z u s a m m e n _ _ h r u n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es eine leckere *G*ans



sehr gut 

*_ a m i _ i e n z u s a m m e n _ _ h r u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2016)

...der *F*uchs darf jetzt auch mal


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *F*uchs darf jetzt auch mal



ok 

*F a m i _ i e n z u s a m m e n f _ h r u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2016)

...der *L*öwe will da rein


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *L*öwe will da rein



ist schon drin 

*F a m i l i e n z u s a m m e n f _ h r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2016)

Da mache ich mal schnell ein Ü rein


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da mache ich mal schnell ein Ü rein



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*F a m i l i e n z u s a m m e n f ü h r u n g *


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2016)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2016)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2016)

Dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2016)

dann kommt ein *R*ehbock


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2016)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2016)

dann halt ein *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2016)

Jawohl 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2016)

was ist mit dem *L*öwen


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2016)

Sehr gut 

L e _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2016)

schmeckt nicht nur mir, sondern auch dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2016)

War wohl zu leicht 

_ e _ _ u _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2016)

dann lass ich den *H*asen laufen und hoffe, dass er mir das abhanden gekommene L wieder zurück bringt


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2016)

Wo war es hin 

L e _ _ u _ h e n


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2016)

Wo war es hin 

wahrscheinlich hatte es das *C*hamäleon


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2016)

Das Vieh hat es zurück gebracht 

L e _ _ u c h e n


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2016)

Der *B*iber hat einen Baum gefällt


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2016)

Gut gemacht 

L e b _ u c h e n


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2016)

...und das *K*amel *k*aut das harte Ding

*Guten Abend nach Essen, Guten Abend "Rolli"*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2016)

Guten Morgen  der "L e b k u c h e n" ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2016)

Ich reserviere mir schon mal den *E*sel für das nächste Wort


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich reserviere mir schon mal den *E*sel für das nächste Wort



...gut, der Mann !!!!:thumbup:

*-e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2016)

Ach er lebt noch  hey Berliner mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2016)

...jo, habe mal wieder Ärger mit der Technik gehabt 

Das "S" ist nicht dabei !!

*-e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Das kenne ich auch  mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-er-e-r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Mein *I*gel mal


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...kein *I*gel dabei 

*-er-e-r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Nicht *g*ut


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nicht *g*ut



..aber ganz einfach...kein "g" dabei 

*-er-e-r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Gute *N*acht Marco muss früh raus


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

Alles klar...Gute Nacht, Rolli !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2016)

ich hätte gerne ein *V*anillekipferl


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...bitte schön 

*Ver-e-r*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gute *N*acht Marco muss früh raus



...kein "N" dabei !!!


*Ver-e-r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Ein K wie Kamel


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Verke-r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Bei mir fliegt heute ständig das Internet raus :angry:

Mal schnell das H


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bei mir fliegt heute ständig das Internet raus :angry:
> 
> Mal schnell das H




*...bei mir ist das normal. seit der Umstellung von Eplus zu O2*:angry::angry:

das "H" ist dabei :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Verkehr*:thx:


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Eplus kenne ich gar nicht 

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...das berühmte "e" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

So eben 


_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

..na immerhin !!!

das "A" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Das war daneben


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...das "n" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Auch nix


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...nicht so *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ s _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...und das "c" schreit :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Gut geschrien 

_ _ _ s c _ e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...mit ein bisschen Fantasie....das "h" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Jo das war sehr schwer zu erraten 

_ _ _ s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...wie siehts vorne mit dem flotten "P" aus


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Schlecht


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...auch nicht so gut .....das "r" kleidet auch


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Passt 

R _ _ s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

...na dann knall mal noch das hübsche "t" rein :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Gut geknallt 

R _ t s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

.."a" hatten wa, nu dit "u"


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Richtig ist die "R u t s c h e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2016)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2016)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2016)

...kein "e" dabei


*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2016)

dann lass mal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2016)

Es kribbelt !!

*-a---a--*


----------



## unuisa (16 Dez. 2016)

Ein *B* bitte


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Dez. 2016)

Der *I*gel muss mal wieder raus


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2016)

unuisa schrieb:


> Ein *B* bitte




:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ba---a-b*


...kein *I*gel dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2016)

was ist mit dem *K*rokodil


----------



## Desert Fox (16 Dez. 2016)

Einen *U*hu kommt zur Rettung


----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba-k-aub*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2016)

da schwimmt ein *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Bank-aub*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2016)

da könnte ein scheues *R*eh fehlen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Bankraub *


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2016)

na dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Dez. 2016)

Wieder mal der Esel


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2016)

Und ich nehme die *S*au


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2016)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Wieder mal der Esel



einmal vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Und ich nehme die *S*au



gleich 2x vorhanden 

*_ _ s _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2016)

Ich versuche mal den *A*ffen


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal den *A*ffen



ist dabei 

*_ _ s a _ _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2016)

Das ist ja *t*ierisch


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das ist ja *t*ierisch



ja, aber ohne T


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2016)

Den *I*gel hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Den *I*gel hatten wir noch nicht



brauchen wir auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2016)

Ich glaube da ist ein *H*äschen


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ist ein *H*äschen



nein - da sind gleich zwei 

*_ _ s a _ h e _ _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2016)

Das schreit nach einem C


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das schreit nach einem C



nein - auch zwei 

*_ _ s a c h e _ _ _ _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2016)

Nehme mal den *T*iger


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal den *T*iger



kein Tiger weit und breit


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



auch 2x dabei 

*_ _ s a c h e n _ _ _ s c h _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



wie jetzt schon öfter - 2x vorhanden 

*U _ s a c h e n _ _ _ s c h u n _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2016)

Mal das R auch 2x?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2016)

...und ein wenig *F*edervieh


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das R auch 2x?



ja natürlich 

*U r s a c h e n _ _ r s c h u n _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und ein wenig *F*edervieh



gerne 

*U r s a c h e n f _ r s c h u n _ *


----------



## Snort (19 Dez. 2016)

Ich habe einen *G*anz starken Verdacht...


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2016)

...der *O*chse darf nicht fehlen...gelle


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Dez. 2016)

Snort schrieb:


> Ich habe einen *G*anz starken Verdacht...



der ist richtig 

*U r s a c h e n f _ r s c h u n g *


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *O*chse darf nicht fehlen...gelle



natürlich :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*U r s a c h e n f o r s c h u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Dez. 2016)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup:

*---e----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2016)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...kein "s" dabei



*---e----*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Dez. 2016)

dann hol mal den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...kein *I*gel dabei


*---e----*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Dez. 2016)

kein *I*gel dabei


dann muss der *H*ase her


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...nix mit Hoppel *H*ase 



*---e----*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Ich versuche mal den *A*uerhahn


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Dez. 2016)

und ich hole das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal den *A*uerhahn




*Robe22 kam, und haut in die Vollem !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*A--e--a-*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> und ich hole das *N*ilpferd



..jup...:thumbup::thumbup:

*A--en-a-*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Ein t, oder auch mehrere?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...so was nennt man denn ja wohl....*Volltreffer*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Attentat *


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Na gut, dann mal ein Neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...zweimal das nette "e" bitte


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Nee, nur 1x 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...das "i" bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Aber gerne doch 


_ e _ _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...das "r" bitte


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Ja, ist dabei :thumbup:


_ e r _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...das große "B" könnte passen


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das große "B" könnte passen



Genau, ist ja auch ne große Stadt 


B e r _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...das "l" bitte


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Bitteschön 


B e r l i _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

..das "n" passt :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Aber natürlich doch :thumbup:

*Berlin* ist korrekt


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

...na, noch einen Kurzen ? 

*--------*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2016)

Na gut, einen *A*nisschnaps bitte


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

Au, der haut aber ganz schön rin 

*------a-*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

da muss wieder einmal das *N*ilpferd her


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2016)

...kein "N" dabei


*------a-*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Da kommt ein *E*sel daher


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--e---a-*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--e---as*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Da kommt ein *H*ase


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

ich habe Durst wie ein *L*öwe


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2016)

...kein *H*ase dabei...aber der *L*öwe 


*--e--las*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

jetzt hab ich noch mehr Durst - wie ein *B*är


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Ein G wie Glas


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*B-e-glas*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Da kommt mein *I*gel rein


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

dann bleibt mir nur noch der *R*egenwurm


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Bierglas*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

dann bin wohl wieder ich dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Sieht so aus  dann das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



Spitze :thumbup:

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



ist dabei 

*S _ h _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Dann schnell mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann schnell mal das C



das war wohl klar 

*S c h _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Versuche dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das R



Fehlversuch


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2016)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "a" bitte mal



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*S c h _ a _ _ _ a _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2016)

...das "n" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" bitte



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2016)

Ein L wie Liebe


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Liebe



sehr gut :thumbup:

S c h l a _ _ l a _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2016)

Versuche mal das G


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2016)

Ein T bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das G



Fehlversuch


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein T bitte



passt :thumbup:

*S c h l a _ _ l a t _ *


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2016)

Da sollte wohl auch ein P passen


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Da sollte wohl auch ein P passen



natürlich 

*S c h l a _ p l a t _*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2016)

Hmh,... gar nicht so schwer jetzt 

Ein Z bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Hmh,... gar nicht so schwer jetzt
> 
> Ein Z bitte



du bist auf der Zielgerade 

*S c h l a _ p l a t z *


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2016)

Mach ich mal das F rein


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mach ich mal das F rein



wie du wünschst 

*S c h l a f p l a t z *


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2016)

Wünsche ein "Frohes Fest" und hier schon mal ein neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Dez. 2016)

dann muss mal wieder der *E*sel aus der Krippe


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2016)

Ebenso ein *f*rohes *F*est


----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2016)

...den *T*iger bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

Kein F, kein T nur ein E 

_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2016)

dann muss wohl wieder der *I*gel aufgeweckt werden


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

Der schläft schön


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der schläft schön



das *L*ama auch?


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> das *L*ama auch?



Ja auch


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2016)

dann setze ich aufs *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

Geht doch 

_ e s _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2016)

da zieht ein *K*amel durch die Wüste


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ e s _ _ e _ k e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2016)

das *N*ilpferd ist sicher auch dabei


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

Gut erkannt 

_ e s _ _ e n k e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2016)

dann kommt der *H*ase


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

Gut gekommen der Hase 

_ e s _ h e n k e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2016)

da kommt eine *G*ans


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2016)

Logo 

G e s _ h e n k e


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Dez. 2016)

offenbar will niemand den *C*hristbaum abräumen


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2016)

Hoffe ihr habt alle schöne "G e s c h e n k e" bekommen :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Dez. 2016)

mir fallen bald keine langen Wörter mehr ein 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2016)

Ich glaube zwar nicht daran, aber vielleicht ist ja ein E dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht daran, aber vielleicht ist ja ein E dabei



wieso so ungläubig - es sind mehr als genug dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2016)

...nabend die Herren, hoffe alles gut überstanden 

...bitte mal ein paar Rehe :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...nabend die Herren, hoffe alles gut überstanden
> 
> ...bitte mal ein paar Rehe :thumbup::thumbup:



ja, alles gut überstanden und Rehe sind auch dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ r e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2016)

Auch ein paar *S*chweine


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein paar *S*chweine



bei dem langen Wort selbstverständlich 

*_ e s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ e r s _ _ r e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2016)

Dann auch bestimmt das H


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2016)

...und die *T*iger dürfen nicht fehlen !!


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann auch bestimmt das H



selbstverständlich 

*_ e s _ h _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ e r s _ h r e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und die *T*iger dürfen nicht fehlen !!



richtig 

*_ e s _ h _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ t s _ _ e r s _ h r e _ t _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2016)

Nehme mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das C



das war ja klar 

*_ e s c h _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ t s _ _ e r s c h r e _ t _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2016)

Ich glaube da muss mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2016)

...und den *U*hu


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da muss mal der *I*gel ran



der kommt auch nie zu seinem Winterschlaf 

*_ e s c h _ i _ _ i _ _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und den *U*hu



einer ist dabei 

*_ e s c h _ i _ _ i _ _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t u _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2016)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2016)

...und das "g" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



nicht 1x sondern 2x 

*_ e s c h _ i n _ i _ _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t u n _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "g" bitte mal



das passt vorne, hinten und in der Mitte 

*G e s c h _ i n _ i g _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2016)

...den *W*illy bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *W*illy bitte mal



gerne 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t u n g*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Nehme mal das Ü


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2016)

...das "k" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das Ü



sehr gut 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g _ e i t s ü _ e r s c h r e i t u n g *


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "k" bitte



gerne 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g k e i t s ü _ e r s c h r e i t u n g *


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Jetzt kommt ein *B*är


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ein *B*är



ja, der brummt gewaltig 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g k e i t s ü b e r s c h r e i t u n g*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

und ein *D*romedar


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein *D*romedar



Das Dromedar war zu schnell 

*G e s c h w i n d i g k e i t s ü b e r s c h r e i t u n g * :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Dann mal ein etwas kürzeres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein etwas kürzeres
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



ich versuche trotzdem wieder den *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Dez. 2016)

Ich versuche mal den *R*ollmops


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Auch klasse :thumbup:

_ e _ e r _ e r _


----------



## Robe22 (29 Dez. 2016)

Das finde ich auch *k*lasse


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch *k*lasse



Ist mir klar 

_ e _ e r _ e r k


----------



## Robe22 (29 Dez. 2016)

Ich probiere mal das *W*alross


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Natürlich der Herr 

_ e _ e r w e r k


----------



## Robe22 (29 Dez. 2016)

Laß' mal den *U*h*u* fliegen


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

War wohl zu leicht 

_ e u e r w e r k


----------



## Robe22 (29 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> War wohl zu leicht



Ja, war es wohl 

Einen *F*asan dann noch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Ist natürlich das "F e u e r w e r k" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (29 Dez. 2016)

Neues Wort, gleiches Thema:


_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2016)

Gut dann mal das beliebte E


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2016)

Ja, das ist nicht umsonst beliebt 


_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Nehme dann mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2016)

_ _ _ _ e r :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Da kommt ein *B*är daher


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2016)

Das war wohl auch zu einfach 


B _ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

N*ö* ist schon gut so bin eh müde


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2016)

Na, dann machen wir mal schnell:

B ö _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Sage mal doppel L


----------



## Robe22 (30 Dez. 2016)

*Böller* ist korrekt :thumbup:

Dann sage ich mal n8t Rolli, und ein E für das nächste Wort


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Gut wünsche auch eine n8t Robe 

Hier schon mal das neue mit E 

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Auch dabei 

_ e _ _ _ _ r


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2016)

diesmal hol ich den *O*chs aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...und das *N*ilpferd hinterher


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Leider kein O


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Aber das N 

N e _ _ _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...das "h" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Natürlich 

N e _ _ _ h r


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...hau mal den *U*hu rin


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Mach ich glatt 

N e u _ _ h r


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

*A*haaaa !!!!


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Ja,Ja 

N e u _ a h r


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

*J*aaaaa :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Natürlich das "N e u j a h r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...jetzt wird es politisch 

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Ach du *S*cheisse


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ach du *S*cheisse



[URL=http://www.directupload.net]






[/URL]




*...nix dabei !!!*


*------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...auch das "e"....nicht dabei 

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Ein W wie Wahl


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...no...guck mal Richtung Osten 

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Hä  versuche mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...kein "A" dabei,,,,,

...ein ganz Grosser ??!!

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-u---*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Dann mal ein T


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

...jup !!!!


*-ut--*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2016)

Hau mal das P rein


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2016)

..ich haue:thumbup:



*Put--*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Dez. 2016)

wer reitet da mit *n*acktem Oberkörper auf einem Pferd


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Put-n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2016)

Da muss mein *I*gel dieses Jahr noch mal ran


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2016)

...und der *I*gel darf zum Jahresabschluß natürlich nicht fehlen 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Putin*...der Vladimr war natürlich gesucht !!!


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2017)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Jan. 2017)

diesmal nicht der Esel sondern die *E*idechse


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2017)

Egal passt 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Jan. 2017)

und was ist mit der *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Robe22 (2 Jan. 2017)

Den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2017)

..und einen *O*chsen


----------



## Desert Fox (3 Jan. 2017)

Ich kaufe einen *S*eeigel


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2017)

Das R ist dabei 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2017)

Leider kein I,O,S


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2017)

mich laust der *A*ffe


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2017)

Gut gelaust 

_ a _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2017)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2017)

Aber sicher doch 

_ a t e r


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Jan. 2017)

da würde sich ein *P*anther anschleichen


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2017)

Nein kein Kirchgänger


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2017)

...der *K*ater ist jetzt dran


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2017)

Jawohl ist der "K a t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2017)

...jetzt mal was aus der Allgemeinbildung 



*------------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2017)

Das E bildet


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2017)

ich lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2017)

...kein "e" dabei

Aber ein paar Ameisen 

*-a---a---a--*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2017)

dann lass ich den *T*iger los


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a--ta---a--*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2017)

nach dem Tiger kommt der *L*öwe


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*La--ta---a-l*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2017)

jetzt schlägt der *S*eehund zu


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2017)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Lan-ta-s-a-l*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2017)

ich hör die *G*rillen zirpen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...gut gezirpt !!!

*Lan-tags-a-l*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Haben wir in NR*W*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2017)

ich lock den *D*achs aus seinem Bau


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...jep, die Herren !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Landtagswa-l*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Da kommt ein *H*amster daher


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

:thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

...mach im Mai deine Kreuze an die richtige Stelle 


*Landtagswahl*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Mach ich 

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...das attraktive "e" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Na klar 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...das "n" könnte auch gehen !!!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Geht aber nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2017)

ich probiere wieder einmal den *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Geht diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...das "s" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

---das "a" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

Klasse...mmmm


...das "t" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Leider auch kein T


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

sch...sch...schei....!!!!


...das "d" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Nicht stottern und ohne D


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...das "m" :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Kleiner Tipp hat ironisch mit dem Vorwort zu tun 

Kein M


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

,,,das "b" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Noch ein Tipp: Wer wird gewählt und als was entpuppt es sich dann :kotz:

Kein B


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...keene Ahnung....knall mal ein "V" rein


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Voll daneben


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...das hübsche "L" aber :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Passt 

_ l _ _ a _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2017)

...ich muss den *I*gel mal bemühen


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2017)

Der war schon bereit 

_ l _ _ a _ i e r


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2017)

...das schnittige "t" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das schnittige "t" bitte mal



auch wenn das T jetzt schon zum 3. mal genannt wird, wird es nichts nützen - aber ich glaube mit deinem "sch...sch...schei....!!!!" warst du schon nahe dran, deshalb werfe ich den *O*chs ins Rennen


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2017)

Immer noch kein T


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2017)

Der Ochse passt 

_ l o _ a _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2017)

dann nehme ich zwei *P*anther und hätte bitte den abgetauchten Igel gerne zurück


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2017)

Bekommst du 

_ l o p a p i e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2017)

na dann muss wohl das *K*amel herhalten


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2017)

Da braucht man aber starkes "K l o p a p i e r"  :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2017)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (8 Jan. 2017)

Bitte mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte mal das E



diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2017)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das S



Fehlversuch


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2017)

...jetzt kommt der *A*ffe


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt kommt der *A*ffe



der ist in den Dschungel geflüchtet


----------



## Robe22 (10 Jan. 2017)

Der *I*gel geht bestimmt nicht in den Dschungel


----------



## Marco2 (11 Jan. 2017)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Der *I*gel geht bestimmt nicht in den Dschungel



da hast du recht, der ist hier geblieben 

*_ _ i _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" bitte mal



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (11 Jan. 2017)

...eine kleine *R*atte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...eine kleine *R*atte



die treten nur paarweise auf 

*_ r i _ _ _ _ _ _ r *


----------



## Marco2 (11 Jan. 2017)

...der *T*iger möchte jetzt


----------



## Desert Fox (11 Jan. 2017)

Ein *Z*ebra als Futter


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *T*iger möchte jetzt



nein, der Tiger möchte jetzt nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2017)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ein *Z*ebra als Futter



großer Hunger, daher zwei Zebra :thumbup:

*_ r i z z _ _ _ _ r *


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2017)

...den netten *G*orilla bitte mal....:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den netten *G*orilla bitte mal....:thumbup:



sehr gut 

*G r i z z _ _ _ _ r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2017)

Nehme mal das Y


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das Y



na geht doch 

*G r i z z _ y _ _ r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2017)

Bitte eine *L*aus


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte eine *L*aus



gerne 

*G r i z z l y _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2017)

Dann mal das B


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das B



natürlich 

*G r i z z l y b _ r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2017)

und das Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das Ä



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*G r i z z l y b ä r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2017)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2017)

ich hol wieder einmal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Lass den Esel im Stall


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2017)

dann lass ich die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2017)

dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf geholt werden


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Der arme 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

....guten Nabend *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

n'Abend der Herr und Volltreffer 

_ _ r r _ r _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2017)

dann bitte zwei *O*chsen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

...war klar...*F*reitag der 13.


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Passt beides 

_ o r r o r f i _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2017)

dann kommt der *H*ase


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

...es brüllt das *L*ama :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Stimmt auch wieder beides Jungs 

H o r r o r f i l _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

..knall mal noch ein *M*ammut rein...hatten wir noch nicht !!!


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Mach ich glatt  ist der "H o r r o r f i l m" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

...auf ein Neues....ganz Aktuell 


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e--e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Also kein *S*chnee


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

...nee kein "s" dabei...hat aber damit irgendwie zu tun 


*----e--e--e-*


Schnee ist dabei, aber kein "s" ....lol


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Versuche mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

...kein "k" dabei !!!


*----e--e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-i--e--e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

:thumbup:

*-in-e--e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2017)

Dann mal bitte ein R


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2017)

Oho..nicht schlecht !!!

*-in-er-e--er*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2017)

Boa...jetzt wird richtig rin gehauen 

*-inter-etter*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

Klar muss ins Bett  dann noch das W :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2017)

*Winterwetter*.......:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Gute Nacht, Meister !!!*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

Hier noch das neue 

_ _ _ _ _

Sage dann mal n8t Marco


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2017)

dann mach ich mal wieder den *A*nfang


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

Leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2017)

was ist mit dem *O*chsen


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *O*chsen



Nix ist damit


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2017)

na dann muss doch wieder der *E*sel herhalten


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2017)

lass mal die *R*ingelnatter schlängeln


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

Leider auch kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider auch kein R



du lieber *S*chwan


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2017)

Das S auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2017)

dann versuche ich ein *L*ama


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2017)

Geht doch 

_ _ l _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2017)

da muss wieder mal der *I*gel her


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2017)

Der pennt wieder


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2017)

ich sattle das *P*ferd


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich sattle das *P*ferd



Und ich das *K*amel


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2017)

Ich frag mal die *M*aus


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2017)

Kein P und kein M


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2017)

Aber das K

K _ l _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Jan. 2017)

dann lass ich mal den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2017)

Jetzt aber 

K _ l t e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Jan. 2017)

versuche mal ein *Ä*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2017)

Guter Versuch ist die "K ä l t e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Jan. 2017)

ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2017)

Mal das immer gute E


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das immer gute E



ist diesmal nicht gut


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2017)

Versuche dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche dann mal das S



Fehlversuch


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2017)

..das "n" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "n" bitte mal



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2017)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem R



nichts


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2017)

Wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wieder so ein *b*lödes Wort



gar nicht, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2017)

Da laust mich der *A*ffe


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da laust mich der *A*ffe



na geht doch :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2017)

Dann mal ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2017)

...das "Z" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein H wie Hans



leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "Z" bitte mal



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ _ a _ z *


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2017)

...mal das "W" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "W" bitte



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*W a _ _ _ a _ z *


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2017)

...das "k" passt genau !!!!


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "k" passt genau !!!!



sehr gut 

*W a _ _ k a _ z *


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



gerne 

*W a _ _ k a u z *


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Dann mal ein L


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein L



Treffer 

*W a l _ k a u z *


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

und noch das D :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

jawohl, es ist der Vogel des Jahres 2017 :WOW:

der * W a l d k a u z * :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Ist auch nur ein Uhu 

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Ich versuche mal die *E*ule


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Hallo Robe und ja 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Hi Rolli, bitte den *U*hu hinterher


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Sehr gut

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ u


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

ich lass wieder die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Auch gut 

_ a _ e _ _ _ _ a u


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

in der Mitte sehe ich zwei *S*chlangen


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Gut gesehen 

_ a _ e s s _ _ a u


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

da hoppelt ein *H*ase


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Da wacht mal kurz der I*g*el auf


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Beides dabei 

_ a g e s s _ h a u


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

ich sehe noch einen *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Logo

T a g e s s _ h a u


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Ich nehme mal das C. Ein Tier mit diesem Buchstaben fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Der schiwi ist der Tierfreund 

Jawohl ist die "T a g e s s c h a u" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Hier das neue Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Nein kein E


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein kein E



Richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

dann mal das S


----------



## Sexy Miniroeckchen (20 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Hier das neue Wort:
> 
> _ _ _ _ p _ _ _



Ich gebe mal ein P wie Pfau


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Nein, kein S und auch kein P dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Da laust mich wieder der *A*ffe


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Ja, der laust 

_ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R



Nein, diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

was ist mit dem *C*hamäleon


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Ein H wie Hase


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *C*hamäleon



Super, ein Tier mit C hatte ich vorhin gesucht :thumbup:

Nützt hier aber nix


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hase



Jawohl, der hoppelt hier richtig 

H a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

H a n _ _ a _ _ :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Dann muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann muss der *I*gel ran



Um diese Uhrzeit nicht mehr


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

ganz weit hinten schwirren zwei *L*ibellen herum


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Ein F wie Frosch


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ganz weit hinten schwirren zwei *L*ibellen herum



Das stimmt 

H a n _ _ a l l


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein F wie Frosch



Nein, der gute Frosch hat schon Feierabend


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Ach ja das wird auch noch gespielt  ein B bitte


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

:WOW:

Handball ist richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> :WOW:
> 
> Handball ist richtig :thumbup:



Nee, das d war ja noch nicht gefallen kopf99

H a n _ b a l l


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

*D*anke fürs selber lösen


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*anke fürs selber lösen



Gern geschehen 

Handball ist natürlich richtig :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Dann weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

dann hol ich wieder einmal den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Ich versuch's mal mit der *N*achteule


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Beides dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Bitte mal eine *F*liege


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

ich lass wieder die *L*ibelle fliegen


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Auch kein L


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Bitte mal ein A


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ a _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Natürlich kein U


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Den sich im Winterschlaf befindlichen *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Das arme Tier 

_ _ _ a _ i e n


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

ich versuche einen *K*rebs


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Den *O*tter bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Oha jetzt aber 

K _ o a _ i e n


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2017)

jetzt lass ich den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Das T passt 

K _ o a t i e n


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Das R sollte dann auch passen


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Natürlich das schöne "K r o a t i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Ein neues Wort stelle ich noch ein, sage aber schon mal n8t zusammen 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Dann noch das R und n8t Robe


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2017)

Kein R


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

Dann eben ein E


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2017)

ich lass wieder die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Robe22 (21 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben ein E



Natürlich nicht


----------



## Robe22 (21 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich lass wieder die *A*meisen krabbeln



Ja, aber nur Eine 

_ _ _ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2017)

seh ich irgendwo ein *R*eh


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Jan. 2017)

Ist der *I*gel noch wach.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> seh ich irgendwo ein *R*eh



Kein Reh weit und breit


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2017)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ist der *I*gel noch wach.



Der ist schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2017)

dann versuche ich den *U*hu


----------



## Robe22 (23 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich den *U*hu



Nein, auch kein U


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2017)

...jetzt kommt *O*tto, der Runde !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2017)

was ist mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2017)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Robe22 (25 Jan. 2017)

Kein O, kein B ,
aber ein S 

S _ _ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2017)

ich lass den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2017)

Ein H wie Hase


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich lass den *T*iger los



Nein, der Tiger bleibt im Käfig


----------



## Robe22 (26 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hase



Der Hase darf hoppeln :thumbup:

S _ h _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Jan. 2017)

na dann muss das *C*hamäleon her


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2017)

...den *F*uchs bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2017)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2017)

C und F ja ,
U nein 

S c h _ a f


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2017)

dann lass ich den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Robe22 (29 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass ich den *L*öwen brüllen



Gut gebrüllt, Löwe :thumbup:

*Schlaf* war natürlich gesucht


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2017)

dann wieder was einfaches 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (29 Jan. 2017)

Dann mal einfach viele *E*'s bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann mal einfach viele *E*'s bitte



klar 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (29 Jan. 2017)

Dann mal mindestens genau so viele *A*'s wie E's


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann mal mindestens genau so viele *A*'s wie E's



hab nur eines im Angebot 

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (29 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> hab nur eines im Angebot
> 
> *_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*



Na immerhin 

Den *I*gel bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Na immerhin
> 
> Den *I*gel bitte



gerne 

*_ _ i _ a _ _ _ e _ _ e i _ _ _ e i _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Robe22 (29 Jan. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> gerne
> 
> *_ _ i _ a _ _ _ e _ _ e i _ _ _ e i _ _ _ _ *





Dann mal das *N*ilpferd bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann mal das *N*ilpferd bitte



gleich 2x 

*_ _ i _ a _ _ _ e n _ e i _ _ _ e i _ _ n _ *


----------



## Robe22 (29 Jan. 2017)

Bitte den *D*achs


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte den *D*achs



der hat sich in seine Höhle verzogen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2017)

...die *G*ans bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...die *G*ans bitte mal



ist dabei 

*_ _ i _ a _ _ _ e n _ e i _ _ _ e i _ _ n g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

Nehme mal das S wie Spitze


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das S wie Spitze



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

Dann versuche ich mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2017)

...der *U*hu darf nicht fehlen


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *U*hu darf nicht fehlen



das war ja klar 

*_ _ i _ a _ _ _ e n _ e i _ _ _ e i _ u n g*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal das R



ist dabei 

*_ _ i _ a r _ _ e n _ e i _ _ _ e i _ u n g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

Ein T wie Tiger


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2017)

...das *B*ärchen bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Tiger



sehr gut 

*_ _ i _ a r _ _ e n t e i _ _ _ e i _ u n g*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *B*ärchen bitte mal



hält gerade Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

Ein L wie Leiche


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2017)

...knall doch mal das *Z*ebra rein


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein L wie Leiche



die wurde schon begraben


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...knall doch mal das *Z*ebra rein



gerne 

*_ _ i _ a r _ _ e n t e i _ _ _ e i z u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2017)

den *H*asen mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

Nehme mal den *V*ogel


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Jan. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> den *H*asen mal bitte



sehr gut 

*_ _ i _ a r _ _ e n t e i _ h h e i z u n g*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Jan. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal den *V*ogel



ist davon geflogen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2017)

....das "c" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....das "c" bitte mal



sehr gut 

*_ _ i _ a r _ _ e n t e i c h h e i z u n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2017)

Vielleicht ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (1 Feb. 2017)

...das nette "K" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2017)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Z



das Zebra hat Marco schon ins Spiel gebracht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das nette "K" bitte mal



sehr gut 

*K _ i k a r _ _ e n t e i c h h e i z u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2017)

...na dann mal das "o"...wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann mal das "o"...wink2



gerne 

*K o i k a r _ _ e n t e i c h h e i z u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2017)

...na dann noch hübsche "f"


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann noch hübsche "f"



Endspurt 

*K o i k a r _ f e n t e i c h h e i z u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2017)

...den *P*uma brauchen wir noch !!!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2017)

das Wort verdanken wir Martin Winterkorn 

*K o i k a r p f e n t e i c h h e i z u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2017)

*------------* * ?*


----------



## Desert Fox (4 Feb. 2017)

Der Esel macht wieder mal den Anfang


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e--e--e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2017)

ich lass den *R*egenwurm kriechen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e--e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2017)

dann lass mal den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2017)

...kein *L*öwe dabei !!

*----e--e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2017)

dann weck bitte den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2017)

...kein *I*gel dabei wink2

*----e--e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2017)

aber ein paar *T*iger werden doch da sein


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2017)

Einen *N*achtfalter bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2017)

..kein T aber das N 

*----en-e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2017)

sehe ich da im seichten Wasser zwei *H*aie schwimmen?


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2017)

...gut gesehen :thumbup:

*---hen-e-her*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2017)

der *B*iber hat schon wieder einen *B*aum gefällt


----------



## Marco2 (7 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---henbe-her*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Feb. 2017)

ich hör ganz vorne die *A*msel zwitschern


----------



## Marco2 (7 Feb. 2017)

...es zwitschert !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*A--henbe-her*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Feb. 2017)

ich lass das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*As-henbe-her*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2017)

na dann her mit den zwei *C* :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann her mit den zwei *C* :WOW:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Aschenbecher*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2017)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2017)

Das schreit mal wieder nach vielen *E*'s


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das schreit mal wieder nach vielen *E*'s



kein Schrei - nur ein leiser Ruf

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2017)

..das "r" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "r" bitte mal



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (10 Feb. 2017)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" bitte mal



ist schon besser 

*_ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2017)

...das "s" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "s" bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ _ n _ s _ _ _ n *


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...das "t"


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "t"



du hast umsonst so lange überlegt


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...das "g" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "g" bitte mal



aber jetzt 

*_ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ _ n g s _ _ _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...das "u" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u" bitte mal



na geht doch 

*_ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ u n g s _ _ _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...das "a" könnte gehen !!!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "a" könnte gehen !!!wink2



ja geht 

*_ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ u n g s _ _ a n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...das "b" wie Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "b" wie Bitte



hab ich nicht im Angebot


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...das "c" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "c" mal bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ c _ e n _ _ _ _ u n g s _ _ a n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...zweimal das hübsche "L" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...zweimal das hübsche "L" bitte wink2



:thumbup::thumbup:

*_ l _ c _ e n _ _ _ _ u n g s _ l a n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...und das "F" bitte mal :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "F" bitte mal :WOW:



sehr gut 

*F l _ c _ e n _ _ _ _ u n g s _ l a n *


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

...das zackige "w" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das zackige "w" bitte mal



ok 

*F l _ c _ e n w _ _ _ u n g s _ l a n*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2017)

..na dann das nette "m" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..na dann das nette "m" bitte mal wink2



gerne 

*F l _ c _ e n w _ _ m u n g s _ l a n *


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2017)

...das "h" Bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "h" Bitte



:thumbup:

*F l _ c h e n w _ _ m u n g s _ l a n*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2017)

...und das "p" :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Feb. 2017)

Ein *ä* vielleicht?


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "p" :thumbup:



ja 

*F l _ c h e n w _ _ m u n g s p l a n *


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein *ä* vielleicht?



:thumbup:

*F l ä c h e n w _ _ m u n g s p l a n*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2017)

...das "d" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "d" :thumbup::thumbup:



ab in die Zielgerade 

*F l ä c h e n w _ d m u n g s p l a n *


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2017)

...dann noch unseren *I*gel :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann noch unseren *I*gel :WOW:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*F l ä c h e n w i d m u n g s p l a n *


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2017)

...mal was ganz leichtes !!!


*-------*.............ohne "e" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal was ganz leichtes !!!
> 
> 
> *-------*.............ohne "e" wink2



na gut, dann lass ich die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Desert Fox (17 Feb. 2017)

Mal sehen ob der *I*gel noch mal mit Spielen darf.


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2017)

..das "a" ist dabei, das "i" nicht !!!

*--a----*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2017)

was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2017)

...auch der Uhu, nicht dabei


*--a----*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Feb. 2017)

dann lass ich das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2017)

...auch das "s" nicht dabei !!

*--a----*


----------



## Desert Fox (18 Feb. 2017)

Darf der *O*tter schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2017)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Darf der *O*tter schwimmen



jup.....:thumbup::thumbup:



*--a--o-*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Feb. 2017)

ich *l*ass das *L*ama *l*os


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-la--o-*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2017)

da summt eine *B*iene


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-la-bo-*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2017)

ich sehe zwei *Y*ak auf der Wiese


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2017)

...sehr gut gesehen !! :thumbup:


*-layboy*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2017)

dann fehlt wohl noch ein *P*ferd


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2017)

jepp !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Playboy*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2017)

na dann wieder mal was etwas längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Feb. 2017)

Der Esel mach mal wieder den Anfang


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2017)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Der Esel mach mal wieder den Anfang



ist natürlich dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Robe22 (19 Feb. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann wieder mal was etwas längeres



Das hält sich ja noch in Grenzen 

Eine oder auch mehrere *A*mseln bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2017)

...und eine paar *R*ehe


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das hält sich ja noch in Grenzen
> 
> Eine oder auch mehrere *A*mseln bitte



eine genügt 

*_ e _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und eine paar *R*ehe



gerne 

*_ e r _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2017)

...hast Du noch ein paar *N*ilpferde irgendwo rumzustehen ?? wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...hast Du noch ein paar *N*ilpferde irgendwo rumzustehen ?? wink2



natürlich 

*_ e r _ a n _ _ _ n _ _ _ n _ e r _ r e _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2017)

...das "u" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u" bitte mal wink2



das war klar 

*_ e r _ a n _ _ u n _ _ u n _ e r _ r e _ _ u n _ *


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2017)

...dann passt das ein oder andere "g" auch


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann passt das ein oder andere "g" auch



natürlich 

*_ e r _ a n _ _ u n g _ u n _ e r _ r e _ _ u n g*


----------



## Desert Fox (21 Feb. 2017)

Ich versuche es mit einem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Feb. 2017)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mit einem *S*eepferdchen



ist dabei 

*_ e r _ a n _ _ u n g s u n _ e r _ r e _ _ u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2017)

zwei *H*asen bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> zwei *H*asen bitte mal



:thumbup::thumbup:

*_ e r h a n _ _ u n g s u n _ e r _ r e _ h u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2017)

...*v*orne den *V*ogel bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...*v*orne den *V*ogel bitte wink2



gerne 

*V e r h a n _ _ u n g s u n _ e r _ r e _ h u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2017)

...das "B" bitte


----------



## Robe22 (22 Feb. 2017)

Einen *D*achs bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "B" bitte



ist dabei 

*V e r h a n _ _ u n g s u n _ e r b r e _ h u n g*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Einen *D*achs bitte mal



ja, der kommt aus dem Bau gekrochen 

*V e r h a n d _ u n g s u n _ e r b r e _ h u n g*


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Feb. 2017)

Ich lass mal noch noch den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2017)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Ich lass mal noch noch den *L*öwen brüllen



gut gebrüllt 

*V e r h a n d l u n g s u n _ e r b r e _ h u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Feb. 2017)

...mal den *T*iger noch


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal den *T*iger noch



gerne 

*V e r h a n d l u n g s u n t e r b r e _ h u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Feb. 2017)

...na dann noch das nette "c" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Feb. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann noch das nette "c" wink2



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*V e r h a n d l u n g s u n t e r b r e c h u n g *


----------



## Davenport (26 Feb. 2017)

bitte ein c


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2017)

....na dann was Neues.....


*------------*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2017)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2017)

dann lass ich den *S*chmetterling fliegen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*S---e------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2017)

dann lass ich den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2017)

...nix mit Hoppel-Hase 

*S---e------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2017)

dann versuche ich den *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2017)

...auch der *T*iger....nicht dabei !!!

*S---e------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2017)

dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S---e---i--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2017)

wenn schon keine Tiger da sind, dann wenigstens *L*öwen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2017)

ohaaaa 

*S---e---ille*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2017)

ich bin ge*b*lendet


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2017)

Ich versuche mal das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich bin ge*b*lendet



*...jupp...:thumbup::thumbup:*



*S---e-b-ille*


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das *N*ilpferd



...Versuch geglückt !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*S-nnenb-ille*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2017)

da krümmt sich der *R*egenwurm


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*S-nnenbrille*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2017)

dann halt noch das *O*


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Sonnenbrille*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 März 2017)

:jumping:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2017)

....das *A*...bitte mal...


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....das *A*...bitte mal...



ist leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2017)

..auaaa !!!....das "e" bitte mal...höflichst !!!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..auaaa !!!....das "e" bitte mal...höflichst !!!wink2



gerne 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2017)

...das "r" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (5 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" bitte



ok 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (5 März 2017)

Ich laß' mal wieder den *I*gel raus


----------



## schiwi51 (5 März 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich laß' mal wieder den *I*gel raus



zweimal dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _ i _ *


----------



## Robe22 (5 März 2017)

Sauber,

dann mal gleich das *N*ilpferd hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (5 März 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Sauber,
> 
> dann mal gleich das *N*ilpferd hinterher



auch zweimal dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _ n _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ n i _ *


----------



## Marco2 (6 März 2017)

...das "g" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "g" bitte mal



gut 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ i g _ n g _ _ e r _ _ _ _ n i _*


----------



## Marco2 (6 März 2017)

...das "s" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (6 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "s" mal bitte



sehr gut 

*_ e s _ _ _ _ _ i g _ n g s _ e r _ _ _ _ n i s*


----------



## Marco2 (6 März 2017)

...das "ä" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (7 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "ä" bitte wink2



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ e s _ _ ä _ _ i g _ n g s _ e r _ ä _ _ n i s*


----------



## Marco2 (8 März 2017)

...das "t" mal hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (8 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "t" mal hinterher



ok 

*_ e s _ _ ä _ t i g _ n g s _ e r _ ä _ t n i s *


----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2017)

...und das "h" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "h" bitte mal wink2



gerne 

*_ e s _ h ä _ t i g _ n g s _ e r h ä _ t n i s*


----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2017)

*B*erlin :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2017)

:thumbup:

*B e s _ h ä _ t i g _ n g s _ e r h ä _ t n i s *


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2017)

...und mal das "c"


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und mal das "c"



ok 

*B e s c h ä _ t i g _ n g s _ e r h ä _ t n i s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2017)

...das "f" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "f" bitte mal



gerne 

*B e s c h ä f t i g _ n g s _ e r h ä _ t n i s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2017)

...und das "u" gleich hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "u" gleich hinterher



in Ordnung 

*B e s c h ä f t i g u n g s _ e r h ä _ t n i s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2017)

...und das "v" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2017)

Zielgerade 

*B e s c h ä f t i g u n g s v e r h ä _ t n i s *


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2017)

...na dann noch das "l" ...


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2017)

:WOW::thumbup:

*B e s c h ä f t i g u n g s v e r h ä l t n i s *


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2017)

....mal was alltägliches wink2

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2017)

dann muss mal wieder der *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2017)

...jep :thumbup::thumbup:

*----e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2017)

dann versuch ich mal das *N*ashorn


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2017)

...kein *N*ashorn dabei....wink2


*----e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2017)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*öwen


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---le--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 März 2017)

dann lass ich den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2017)

...nix mit *H*oppel *H*ase...,wink2

*---le--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 März 2017)

dann würde ich gerne ein Rudel *T*iger sehen


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann würde ich gerne ein Rudel *T*iger sehen




...den haben wir zufällig !!!wink2:thumbup:

*T--lette*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 März 2017)

dann lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ta-lette*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 März 2017)

dann lass ich mal den *B*är tanzen


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Tablette*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2017)

wieder was neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2017)

...ich fange mit dem berühmtem "e" an wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (26 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ich fange mit dem berühmtem "e" an wink2



wirklich guter Anfang 

*E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2017)

...und nun das nette *"r"*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und nun das nette *"r"*



gerne 

*E r _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2017)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (27 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "a" bitte mal



ist vorhanden 

*E r _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2017)

...das "n" ...


----------



## schiwi51 (27 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" ...



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*E r _ _ _ r _ n _ _ n _ _ _ _ a n _ *


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2017)

...versuche mal das "s" ...


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...versuche mal das "s" ...



gelungener Versuch 

*E r _ _ _ r _ n _ s n _ _ s _ a n _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2017)

...das "g" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "g" bitte mal



gerne 

*E r _ _ _ r _ n g s n _ _ s _ a n _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2017)

...und das "t" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "t" bitte wink2



Doppeltreffer 

*E r _ _ _ r _ n g s n _ t s t a n _ *


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2017)

...mal das "k" gleich hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "k" gleich hinterher



sehr gut 

*E r k _ _ r _ n g s n _ t s t a n _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2017)

...das kleine "L" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das kleine "L" bitte



schön nach der Reihe 

*E r k l_ r _ n g s n _ t s t a n _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> schön nach der Reihe



...und jetzt von hinten......das "d" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und jetzt von hinten......das "d" bitte mal wink2



wie du willst 

*E r k l_ r _ n g s n _ t s t a n d*


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2017)

...jetzt das "o"...


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt das "o"...



ja 

*E r k l_ r _ n g s n o t s t a n d*


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2017)

...und das "u" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "u" bitte wink2



:thumbup:

*E r k l_ r u n g s n o t s t a n d*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2017)

...na dann noch das nette "ä" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann noch das nette "ä" :thumbup:



sehr gut :WOW:

*E r k l ä r u n g s n o t s t a n d*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Apr. 2017)

Bitte den *I*gel für das nächste Wort


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte den *I*gel für das nächste Wort



Jut der Mann !!! wink2

*-i---i--* :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2017)

dann muss mal wieder der *E*sel herhalten


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2017)

jupp...:thumbup:

*-i---ie-*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2017)

ich lass den *L*öwen los


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2017)

..kein "L" dabei,,,



*-i---ie-*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2017)

dann versucht's der *R*egenwurm


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2017)

:thumbup:


*Ri---ie-*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2017)

dann lass ich mal den *V*ogel flattern


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ri--vie-*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2017)

ganz hinten hoppelt ein *H*ase


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ri--vieh*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Apr. 2017)

da trampelt ein *N*ashorn


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2017)

...jepp :thumbup::thumbup:

*Rin-vieh*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Apr. 2017)

Da fehlt ja dann noch der *D*achs


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Rindvieh*


----------



## Robe22 (9 Apr. 2017)

Neues Wort: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2017)

na dann wieder einmal den *E*sel bitte


----------



## Robe22 (10 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann wieder einmal den *E*sel bitte



Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Apr. 2017)

dann versuche ich die *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Robe22 (10 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich die *R*ingelnatter



Du bist gut in Form :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2017)

was ist mit dem *L*öwen


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *L*öwen



Nein, der brüllt heute nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2017)

...das *N*ilpferd mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Apr. 2017)

ich versuche das *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Robe22 (13 Apr. 2017)

Nein, kein N und auch kein S dabei


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2017)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Apr. 2017)

was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "a" bitte mal



Ist dabei :thumbup:

_ a _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *T*iger



Nein, auch der brüllt nicht


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2017)

...das "u" bitte ...


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Apr. 2017)

zu Ostern hoppelt der *H*ase


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u" bitte ...



Mit dem u kann ich nicht dienen


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> zu Ostern hoppelt der *H*ase



Nein, zu spät, Ostern ist ja fast vorbei


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2017)

...das "P" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Apr. 2017)

was ist mit dem *I*gel


----------



## Davenport (19 Apr. 2017)

kaufe ein x


----------



## Robe22 (19 Apr. 2017)

Kein P und X ,

aber ein i :thumbup:

_ a i _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2017)

...das "M" bitte mal....


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2017)

dann nehme ich die *Ä*skulapnatter


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "M" bitte mal....



Perfekt, bist auf der richtigen Spur 

M a i _ _ _ e r


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann nehme ich die *Ä*skulapnatter



Das Tier war aber gegoogelt 

M a i _ ä _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2017)

lass die *K*aulquappe schwimmen


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> lass die *K*aulquappe schwimmen



Mach' ich 

M a i k ä _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2017)

na dann lass mal die *F*ledermaus flattern


----------



## Robe22 (22 Apr. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann lass mal die *F*ledermaus flattern



*Maikäfer* war gesucht :thumbup:

Du bist


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2017)

*Meister "schiwi51"*


*...zweimal das "x" BITTE !!!*:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2017)

na dann halt ein neuer Versuch 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2017)

...na dann erst mal das "e" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann erst mal das "e" bitte



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2017)

...das "r" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" bitte



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2017)

...wie siehts mit dem "n" aus ?


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wie siehts mit dem "n" aus ?



ist dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ n e*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2017)

...das hübsche "f" bitte mal !


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das hübsche "f" bitte mal !



ist nicht hübsch genug


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2017)

...das "a" bitte ...


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "a" bitte ...



das war gut :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ e _ a _ a _ n e *


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2017)

...das "u" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u" bitte mal



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2017)

Da muß wohl der *I*gel her


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2017)

...und das "s" ....


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Da muß wohl der *I*gel her



kein Igel weit und breit


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "s" ....



Treffer :thumbup:

_ e _ _ s e _ a s a _ n e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2017)

...ein großes und ein kleines "G" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein großes und ein kleines "G" bitte mal



Volltreffer :thumbup::thumbup:

*G e _ _ s e _ a s a g n e *


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2017)

....das "ü" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....das "ü" bitte mal wink2



gerne 

*G e _ ü s e _ a s a g n e*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2017)

...dann noch das "m" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann noch das "m" :thumbup:



gerne 

*G e m ü s e _ a s a g n e*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2017)

*L*ecker


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *L*ecker



ja :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*G e m ü s e l a s a g n e*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2017)

Etwas spät  ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2017)

dann muss mal wieder der *E*sel ran


----------



## Marco2 (7 Mai 2017)

..und den *A*ffen


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann muss mal wieder der *E*sel ran



Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (7 Mai 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..und den *A*ffen



Natürlich ebenso nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2017)

was ist mit dem *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2017)

...das "s" bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (8 Mai 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *I*gel



Ja, der ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (8 Mai 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "s" bitte mal



Nein, das S ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2017)

...das "k" dabei ?


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2017)

ich lass den *H*asen laufen


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "k" dabei ?



Nö, nicht wirklich


----------



## Robe22 (10 Mai 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich lass den *H*asen laufen



Auch der Hase hoppelt heute nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Mai 2017)

da spuckt das *L*ama


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2017)

...und das *Z*ebra


----------



## Robe22 (12 Mai 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da spuckt das *L*ama



Jawoll, das spuckt 

_ l _ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## Robe22 (12 Mai 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das *Z*ebra



Nein, kein Z dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2017)

was ist mit dem *N*ashorn


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *N*ashorn



Sehr gut :thumbup:

_ l _ _ _ _ _ _ i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2017)

wenn schon kein Zebra dabei ist, dann sind vielleicht 2 *P*ferde vorhanden


----------



## Robe22 (13 Mai 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wenn schon kein Zebra dabei ist, dann sind vielleicht 2 *P*ferde vorhanden



Das Wort war wohl zu einfach 

P l _ _ p _ _ _ i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2017)

wo 2 Pferde sind, sind auch 2 *U*hus nicht weit


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wo 2 Pferde sind, sind auch 2 *U*hus nicht weit



So ist es 

P l u _ p u _ _ i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2017)

dann noch 2 *D*achse bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2017)

....und die *G*ans nicht vergessen !


----------



## Robe22 (16 Mai 2017)

Mit 2 Dachsen und einer Gans kann ich dienen 

P l u _ p u d d i n g


----------



## Flosa (17 Mai 2017)

oder ein C


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2017)

*M*uuuhhhhh !!


----------



## Robe22 (17 Mai 2017)

Flosa schrieb:


> oder ein C



Oder auch nicht


----------



## Robe22 (17 Mai 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *M*uuuhhhhh !!



P l u m p u d d i n g war gesucht :thumbup:

Du bist dran


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2017)

*--------------*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Mai 2017)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (19 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--e-e----e--e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2017)

da kriecht ein *R*egenwurm


----------



## Marco2 (19 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--ere----e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2017)

wie wäre es mit einer *Q*ualle


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Q-ere----e--er*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2017)

dann zirpt die *G*rille


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Q-ere----e-ger*


----------



## Robe22 (20 Mai 2017)

Ich versuche mal den *U*hu


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Mai 2017)

ich hätte gerne zwei *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

...beides dabei !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Querei---eiger*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2017)

da jagt ein *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

...jup !! :thumbup:


*Querei--teiger*


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

ein *S*tall bitte


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Querei-steiger*


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

darf man eigentlich einfach lösen, oder muss man alle Buchstaben ansagen?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> darf man eigentlich einfach lösen, oder muss man alle Buchstaben ansagen?




nö, kannst jetzt lösen und dann bist Du dran !!!:WOW:


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

Quereinsteiger


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Quereinsteiger* ist richtig :thx:


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

Und hier ein neues Wort.


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


viel Spaß


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

na dann knall mal ein paar "e" rein !!! wink2


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

:thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

...und das "r" gleich hinterher !


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

:thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

..mal das "n" probieren


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

_ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ e r _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2017)

...und das nette "i"


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

_ _ _ _ i n _ _ _ _ _ e r _ e _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2017)

ich lass eine *G*ans schnattern


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

nag nag  :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ i n g _ _ _ _ e r _ e _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2017)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

gluck gluck, das *S*eepferdchen ist leider untergegangen.


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2017)

dann lass ich den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

:klasse: roaar! 

_ _ _ _ i n g _ _ l _ e r _ e _ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2017)

und was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

:thumbup: raaaar!

_ _ _ _ i n g _ _ l _ e r _ e _ t e l


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Mai 2017)

dann versuche ich den *U*hu


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

:thumbup: schuhu!

_ u _ _ i n g _ u l _ e r _ e u t e l


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2017)

da steppt der *B*är


----------



## teddy05 (23 Mai 2017)

:thumbup: Brumm!

_ u _ _ i n g _ u l _ e r b e u t e l


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Mai 2017)

hinten seh ich eine *V*iper


----------



## teddy05 (23 Mai 2017)

ssssssss

_ u _ _ i n g _ u l v e r b e u t e l


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2017)

Zwei *D*achse nebeneinander bitte


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2017)

...der *P*uma will auch rein


----------



## teddy05 (28 Mai 2017)

:thx::thumbup:

Ta Ta

P u d d i n g p u l v e r b e u t e l


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2017)

*----------* *?*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2017)

dann muss wieder mal der *E*sel ran


----------



## Robe22 (29 Mai 2017)

Der *I*gel muß auch ran


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-------ie-*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2017)

was ist mit der *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2017)

...kein "r" dabei 

*-------ie-*


----------



## teddy05 (30 Mai 2017)

der *B*är vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2017)

...kein "B" dabei, Meister wink2

*-------ie-*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2017)

dann lass ich das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2017)

..jup :thumbup::thumbup:


*-----s-ie-*


----------



## teddy05 (31 Mai 2017)

dann lass mal das *P*ferd hüpfen.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2017)

...es hüpft 

*P----spie-*


----------



## teddy05 (31 Mai 2017)

und was sacht der *L*eopard dazu :thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2017)

ich lass das *K*amel durch die Wüste wandern


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*P-k-lspiel*


----------



## teddy05 (31 Mai 2017)

ich lass den *O*tter plantschen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2017)

...ich lasse plantschen 

*Pok-lspiel*


----------



## teddy05 (2 Juni 2017)

Ich lass mal noch den *A*dler fliegen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Pokalspiel*


----------



## teddy05 (4 Juni 2017)

Weiter gehts

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2017)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## teddy05 (4 Juni 2017)

und wie immer IIIAAA Tip Top 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2017)

was ist mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## teddy05 (5 Juni 2017)

Prima :thx:

S _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ e _ s _ e _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2017)

wie wäre es mit einem *W*al


----------



## teddy05 (5 Juni 2017)

Tip Top :thumbup:

S _ _ _ w _ _ e _ e _ s _ e _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2017)

ich sehe zwei *R*ehe


----------



## teddy05 (5 Juni 2017)

gut gesehen, aber eins übersehen , von den scheuhen Waldbewohnern. 

S _ _ _ w _ r e _ e r s _ e _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2017)

da müssen zwei *L*öwen her


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2017)

...und den *T*iger lass ich jetzt raus


----------



## teddy05 (6 Juni 2017)

gut gebrüllt Ihr Löwen und Tiger 

S _ _ t w _ r e _ e r s t e l l e r


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2017)

dann lass ich mal den *H*asen laufen


----------



## teddy05 (7 Juni 2017)

hop hop :thumbup:

S _ _ t w _ r e h e r s t e l l e r


----------



## Robe22 (7 Juni 2017)

Ich mach' mich mal zum *A*ffen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2017)

...den *O*tto bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juni 2017)

dann bleibt mir noch der *F*uchs


----------



## teddy05 (8 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::WOW:

S o f t w a r e h e r s t e l l e r


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juni 2017)

na dann mal ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## teddy05 (9 Juni 2017)

na dann hol ich heute mal den *E*sel raus.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2017)

...das *R*eh gleich hinterher !!


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> na dann hol ich heute mal den *E*sel raus.



der bleibt heute im Stall


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *R*eh gleich hinterher !!



das hat sich heute im Wald versteckt


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2017)

...dann lass mal richtig die *S*au raus wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann lass mal richtig die *S*au raus wink2



jetzt geht's los :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2017)

...den *H*asen bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *H*asen bitte mal wink2



kein Hase weit und breit


----------



## teddy05 (12 Juni 2017)

Darf das *M*aultier raus?


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juni 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Darf das *M*aultier raus?



ja 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ m*


----------



## teddy05 (13 Juni 2017)

dann lass ich mal die *T*aube fliegen!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2017)

...und einen *A*ffen bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juni 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann lass ich mal die *T*aube fliegen!



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s t _ _ _ _ m*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und einen *A*ffen bitte mal



gerne 

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ s t _ _ _ _ m*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juni 2017)

...dann mal wieder unseren *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal wieder unseren *I*gel



sogar 2x 

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ i _ s t _ _ i _ m *


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2017)

...na da gibt es ja noch Platz fürn paar *U*hus wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na da gibt es ja noch Platz fürn paar *U*hus wink2



richtig :thumbup:

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ i _ s t u _ i u m *


----------



## teddy05 (15 Juni 2017)

und das *D*romedar möchte auch mitspielen.


----------



## Robe22 (15 Juni 2017)

Ich versuche es mal mit einem *K*üken


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juni 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> und das *D*romedar möchte auch mitspielen.



darf es 

*_ _ d a _ _ _ i _ s t u d i u m*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juni 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit einem *K*üken



auch gut 

*_ _ d a _ _ _ i k s t u d i u m*


----------



## Davenport (16 Juni 2017)

bitte ein f


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juni 2017)

*Ä*äh,... keine Ahnung


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juni 2017)

...weiss der *G*eier wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2017)

Davenport schrieb:


> bitte ein f



leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> *Ä*äh,... keine Ahnung



ich glaube doch 

*_ ä d a _ _ _ i k s t u d i u m*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...weiss der *G*eier wink2



gleich zwei Geier 

*_ ä d a g _ g i k s t u d i u m*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juni 2017)

...na dann wieder mal den *O*tto bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann wieder mal den *O*tto bitte wink2



gerne 

*_ ä d a g o g i k s t u d i u m*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juni 2017)

...na dann lass den *P*anther auch noch raus


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juni 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann lass den *P*anther auch noch raus



gute Wahl :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*P ä d a g o g i k s t u d i u m*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juni 2017)

*-------------* *??*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juni 2017)

na dann muss wieder mal der *E*sel her


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juni 2017)

...jup !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*E-----------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juni 2017)

und was macht der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ei----i-----e*


----------



## teddy05 (19 Juni 2017)

darf die *S*chlange mitmachen?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ei-s--i----se*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juni 2017)

ich versuche das *N*ashorn


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Eins--i----se*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juni 2017)

schwere *Ü*bung wink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Eins--i---üse*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juni 2017)

ich sehe ein *Z*ebra


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2017)

...gut gesehen wink2:thumbup::thumbup:

*Eins--i-z-üse*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juni 2017)

dann kommt der *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Eins--tz-üse*


----------



## teddy05 (21 Juni 2017)

dann mal wieder das *D*romedar


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Eins--itzdüse*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juni 2017)

ich lass den *P*anther los


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Einsp-itzdüse*


----------



## teddy05 (23 Juni 2017)

na dann lass ich mal die *R*atte los.


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Einspritzdüse*


----------



## teddy05 (25 Juni 2017)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

3, 2, 1 looos :d


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2017)

na dann wieder einmal der *E*sel


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2017)

...den *A*ffen gleich hinterher


----------



## teddy05 (26 Juni 2017)

mist, vergessen welches Wort ich genommmen habe und auch nicht abgespeichert. :angry:


----------



## teddy05 (26 Juni 2017)

hab es wieder. 

also hier für das e

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## teddy05 (26 Juni 2017)

hier fürs a

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e

:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> mist, vergessen welches Wort ich genommmen habe und auch nicht abgespeichert. :angry:



ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2017)

ich lass wieder einmal das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## teddy05 (26 Juni 2017)

jawohl 

s _ _ _ _ _ s s _ _ _ a _ _ e 

:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2017)

...lass mal den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juni 2017)

dazu passt das *C*hamäleon


----------



## teddy05 (27 Juni 2017)

Traumhaft! 

s c h _ _ _ s s c h _ a _ _ e

:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2017)

...das "*N*" bitte mal


----------



## teddy05 (28 Juni 2017)

möööööp, leider kein *N*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2017)

...na dann mal die *R*atte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juni 2017)

ich lass zwei *F*alken fliegen


----------



## teddy05 (28 Juni 2017)

Nager und Vogel sind willkommen. 


s c h _ f f s s c h r a _ _ e

:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juni 2017)

dann muss wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## teddy05 (28 Juni 2017)

yeah

S c h i f f s s c h r a _ _ e

:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2017)

..und der *U*hu wink2


----------



## teddy05 (29 Juni 2017)

:WOW:

S c h i f f s s c h r a u _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2017)

na da steppt der *B*är


----------



## teddy05 (1 Juli 2017)

:thumbup::klasse::jumping:EMWM1

S c h i f f s s c h r a u b e


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2017)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## teddy05 (1 Juli 2017)

dann lass ich mal den *E*sel raus


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2017)

..das"A" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann lass ich mal den *E*sel raus



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das"A" bitte mal



ist auch dabei 

*_ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## teddy05 (2 Juli 2017)

Dann lass ich mal die *S*chlange schlängeln.


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Dann lass ich mal die *S*chlange schlängeln.



sehr gut 

*_ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ *


----------



## teddy05 (2 Juli 2017)

darf das *C*hameleon mitspielen?


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> darf das *C*hameleon mitspielen?



nein


----------



## teddy05 (3 Juli 2017)

wie stehs um das *O*zelot?


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> wie stehs um das *O*zelot?



der hat sich versteckt


----------



## Robe22 (3 Juli 2017)

Dann muß mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann muß mal wieder der *I*gel ran



stimmt 

*_ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ s i _*


----------



## teddy05 (4 Juli 2017)

aber die *N*atter darf mitspielen?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2017)

...den *L*öwen bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> aber die *N*atter darf mitspielen?



ja 

*_ _ a n _ e n _ _ _ s i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *L*öwen bitte mal



der hält gerade sein Mittagsschläfchen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2017)

....na dann den *B*ären bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....na dann den *B*ären bitte



auch der schläft


----------



## teddy05 (5 Juli 2017)

das *T*rampeltier ist aber wach, oder?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2017)

...und die *F*ledermaus


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> das *T*rampeltier ist aber wach, oder?



ja 

*_ _ a n t e n _ _ _ s i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und die *F*ledermaus



die hat sich verflogen


----------



## teddy05 (6 Juli 2017)

Die *Q*alle will auch mit spielen.


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Die *Q*alle will auch mit spielen.



sehr gut 

*Q _ a n t e n _ _ _ s i _ *


----------



## teddy05 (7 Juli 2017)

na dann geht doch auch der *U*hu


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> na dann geht doch auch der *U*hu



natürlich 

*Q u a n t e n _ _ _ s i _ *


----------



## teddy05 (8 Juli 2017)

Der *K*oala versucht vom Baum zu klettern.


----------



## nerdmeister (8 Juli 2017)

*P*hysik mochte ich immer gerne


----------



## teddy05 (8 Juli 2017)

nerdmeister schrieb:


> *P*hysik mochte ich immer gerne



Gilt das jetzt schon als Lösung?


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Der *K*oala versucht vom Baum zu klettern.



gut geklettert 

*Q u a n t e n _ _ _ s i k *


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2017)

nerdmeister schrieb:


> *P*hysik mochte ich immer gerne



ich schon 

*Q u a n t e n p _ _ s i k*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Gilt das jetzt schon als Lösung?



nein, es gilt immer nur ein Buchstabe


----------



## teddy05 (8 Juli 2017)

dann möchte noch die *Y*pecaharalle mitspielen :thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann möchte noch die *Y*pecaharalle mitspielen :thx::thumbup::WOW:



bist du Ornithologe? :thumbup:

*Q u a n t e n p _ y s i k*


----------



## teddy05 (9 Juli 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> bist du Ornithologe? :thumbup:
> 
> *Q u a n t e n p _ y s i k*



nur *H*obby


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> nur *H*obby



geschafft :WOW: :thumbup:

*Q u a n t e n p h y s i k *


----------



## teddy05 (9 Juli 2017)

und los :win:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2017)

dann muss wieder mal der *E*sel herhalten


----------



## teddy05 (9 Juli 2017)

:thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Robe22 (9 Juli 2017)

Der *I*gel wieder mal bitte


----------



## teddy05 (9 Juli 2017)

:thumbup:wink2

_ i _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2017)

was ist mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2017)

Das *R*indvieh bitte mal wink2


----------



## teddy05 (11 Juli 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


_ i _ _ e r r _ _ s _ _ _ i _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2017)

...den *T*iger bitte mal


----------



## teddy05 (11 Juli 2017)

_ i _ t e r r _ _ s _ _ _ i _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2017)

...das "*N*" bitte mal wink2


----------



## teddy05 (12 Juli 2017)

:thx:

_ i n t e r r _ _ s _ _ _ i n _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2017)

hoppeln da nicht ein paar *H*asen


----------



## teddy05 (12 Juli 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> hoppeln da nicht ein paar *H*asen



un wie die Hoppeln

H i n t e r r _ _ s _ h _ i n _ e

:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2017)

da schwimmt ein *W*al


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2017)

*G*eisterstunde !!!!


----------



## teddy05 (13 Juli 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

H i n t e r r _ _ s _ h w i n g e


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2017)

mich laust der *A*ffe


----------



## teddy05 (13 Juli 2017)

uhuhuhuh :WOW:


H i n t e r r a _ s _ h w i n g e


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2017)

da schaut ein *D*achs aus seinem Bau


----------



## teddy05 (14 Juli 2017)

kuckuck :thumbup:

H i n t e r r a d s _ h w i n g e 

ooooooh Endspurt


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2017)

da könnte noch ein *C*hamäleon fehlen


----------



## teddy05 (16 Juli 2017)

T A T A :thumbup: :win:


H i n t e r r a d s c h w i n g e


----------



## Robe22 (16 Juli 2017)

Für's nächste Wort reserviere ich mir mal den *E*sel


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Für's nächste Wort reserviere ich mir mal den *E*sel



da müsste ich jetzt wohl ein Wort ohne E aussuchen, aber ich bin ja nicht so 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2017)

...knall mal ein paar *R*ehe rein


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...knall mal ein paar *R*ehe rein



gerne 

*_ _ _ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r e _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2017)

...den *I*gel bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *I*gel bitte mal



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*_ _ _ r _ _ _ e i _ _ i _ _ _ e i _ _ r e _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2017)

....das *N*ilpferd wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....das *N*ilpferd wink2



gerne 

_ _ _ r _ _ _ e i n _ i _ _ _ e i _ _ r e _ _ n _ n _


----------



## teddy05 (18 Juli 2017)

kann der *H*irsch weiterhelfen? wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> kann der *H*irsch weiterhelfen? wink2



ja, sogar sehr :thumbup:

*_ _ h r _ _ h e i n _ i _ h _ e i _ _ r e _ h n _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2017)

...wie siehts mit einer kleinen *S*ardine aus


----------



## teddy05 (18 Juli 2017)

dann hol ich noch das *C*hameleon zu Hilfe :thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann hol ich noch das *C*hameleon zu Hilfe :thx::thumbup::WOW:



...Uiii, dürfte hinten ganz gut aussehen, wa !!!!


----------



## teddy05 (19 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...Uiii, dürfte hinten ganz gut aussehen, wa !!!!



Da geh ich aus von. :WOW:


----------



## teddy05 (19 Juli 2017)

Und den *W*al schick ich gleich hinter her


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wie siehts mit einer kleinen *S*ardine aus



sehr gut 

*_ _ h r s _ h e i n _ i _ h _ e i _ s r e _ h n _ n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann hol ich noch das *C*hameleon zu Hilfe :thx::thumbup::WOW:



auch gut 

*_ _ h r s c h e i n _ i c h _ e i _ s r e c h n _ n _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Und den *W*al schick ich gleich hinter her



der schwimmt ganz vorne 

*W _ h r s c h e i n _ i c h _ e i _ s r e c h n _ n _ *


----------



## teddy05 (19 Juli 2017)

dann steigt der *K*akadu in die Lüfte!


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann steigt der *K*akadu in die Lüfte!



sehr gut 

*W _ h r s c h e i n _ i c h k e i _ s r e c h n _ n _*


----------



## teddy05 (19 Juli 2017)

dann flitzt noch der *G*epard :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann flitzt noch der *G*epard :WOW:



ja, den sieht man nur noch ganz hinten 

*W _ h r s c h e i n _ i c h k e i _ s r e c h n _ n g *


----------



## teddy05 (20 Juli 2017)

dann steigt jetzt noch der *A*dler in die Luft!


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann steigt jetzt noch der *A*dler in die Luft!



ja, der fliegt hoch 

W a h r s c h e i n _ i c h k e i _ s r e c h n _ n g


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2017)

...die *L*erche bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juli 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...die *L*erche bitte mal



gerne 

*W a h r s c h e i n l i c h k e i _ s r e c h n _ n g*


----------



## teddy05 (22 Juli 2017)

Dann lauscht der *U*hu in der Nacht! wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Dann lauscht der *U*hu in der Nacht! wink2



gut gelauscht 

*W a h r s c h e i n l i c h k e i _ s r e c h n u n g *


----------



## teddy05 (24 Juli 2017)

Dann lehn ich mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sage, steigt in die Höhe ihr *T*auben.


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2017)

:rock: :thumbup: :WOW:

*W a h r s c h e i n l i c h k e i t s r e c h n u n g*


----------



## teddy05 (25 Juli 2017)

Auf ein neues.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Los geht es


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2017)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## teddy05 (25 Juli 2017)

gute Idee

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2017)

...das *N*ilpferd bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2017)

ich versuche es mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## teddy05 (25 Juli 2017)

beide vertrocknen leider ohne Wasser.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2017)

...dann müssen die *R*atten ran wink2


----------



## Robe22 (25 Juli 2017)

Der *I*gel sollte mal wieder lostippeln


----------



## teddy05 (25 Juli 2017)

Die Ratten ersaufen leider, aber der Igel tippelt fröhlich vor sich hin. 

_ _ _ _ _ i _ e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2017)

...wie siehts aus mit einer *K*atze


----------



## teddy05 (25 Juli 2017)

Es tut mir leid, auch die ersäuft!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2017)

...jetzt kommt der *T*iger


----------



## teddy05 (26 Juli 2017)

ooooh, der darf brüllen der Tiger. 

_ _ _ _ t i _ e

:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2017)

wo ein Tiger ist, ist auch ein *L*öwe nicht weit


----------



## nerdmeister (26 Juli 2017)

Ich bin fast sicher der *N*asenbär könnte uns allen helfen...


----------



## teddy05 (26 Juli 2017)

Der Löwe darf brüllen, der Nasenbär verbrennt sich leider die Nase. 

_ _ l _ t i l e

:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2017)

dann lass mal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## teddy05 (26 Juli 2017)

auch die darf.

_ _ l a t i l e

:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2017)

da läuft ein *O*possum


----------



## teddy05 (27 Juli 2017)

richtig, da vorne läuft eins! :thumbup:

_ o l a t i l e

:WOW:


----------



## teddy05 (31 Juli 2017)

Was'n los?


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2017)

da herrscht ja *v*öllige Stille


----------



## teddy05 (4 Aug. 2017)

ich war schon in Sorge! 

:thumbup::thumbup:
Volatile

:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Aug. 2017)

geht doch ohnehin weiter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## teddy05 (5 Aug. 2017)

Der *E*selber will wie immer mitspielen.


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Der *E*selber will wie immer mitspielen.



den kenn ich zwar nicht, aber er darf trotzdem mitspielen 

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2017)

...lass mal die *R*inder aus dem Stall wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...lass mal die *R*inder aus dem Stall wink2



eines genügt 

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ r _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2017)

...mal ein *N*ashorn wäre auch nicht schlecht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal ein *N*ashorn wäre auch nicht schlecht wink2



sogar zwei

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e n _ e n _ _ _ r _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2017)

...und den *A*ffen gleich hinterher !wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und den *A*ffen gleich hinterher !wink2



sehr gut 

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e n _ e n _ a _ r _ _ *


----------



## teddy05 (8 Aug. 2017)

Der *I*gel tippselt hinterher!


----------



## Robe22 (8 Aug. 2017)

Zum Welttag die *K*atze bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Der *I*gel tippselt hinterher!



richtig 

*_ _ e _ _ i _ i e n _ e n _ a _ r i _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Zum Welttag die *K*atze bitte wink2



steht ganz vorne 

*K _ e _ _ i _ i e n _ e n _ a _ r i _ *


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2017)

...das "L" bitte mal


----------



## teddy05 (9 Aug. 2017)

was ist mit dem *G*epard?


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "L" bitte mal



leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem *G*epard?



der schläft gerade


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2017)

...jetzt mal den *T*iger


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt mal den *T*iger



sehr gut 

*K _ e _ _ i _ i e n t e n _ a t r i _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2017)

...wie siehts mit zwei *F*ischen aus wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wie siehts mit zwei *F*ischen aus wink2



guter Fang 

*K _ e f f i _ i e n t e n _ a t r i _ *


----------



## teddy05 (10 Aug. 2017)

Der *X*enocongriden möchte mitspielen.


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Der *X*enocongriden möchte mitspielen.



bist wohl Fischer 

*K _ e f f i _ i e n t e n _ a t r i x *


----------



## teddy05 (10 Aug. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> bist wohl Fischer
> 
> *K _ e f f i _ i e n t e n _ a t r i x *



Schiffer


----------



## teddy05 (10 Aug. 2017)

Und jetzt noch der *M*ader


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch der *M*ader



gerne 

*K _ e f f i _ i e n t e n m a t r i x*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2017)

....das *Z*ebra darf nicht fehlen !


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....das *Z*ebra darf nicht fehlen !



stimmt 

*K _ e f f i z i e n t e n m a t r i x *


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2017)

...dann knall mal noch den *O*tto rein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann knall mal noch den *O*tto rein wink2



reingeknallt :thumbup:

*K o e f f i z i e n t e n m a t r i x *


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2017)

*-------------*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2017)

dann muss mal wieder der *E*sel herhalten


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2017)

...kein "E" dabei 


*-------------*


----------



## teddy05 (13 Aug. 2017)

Dann muss eben der *A*ffe herhalten.


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2017)

ich versuche den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2017)

..das "A" ist dabei, das "i" leider nicht !

*-a-----------*


----------



## teddy05 (14 Aug. 2017)

Dann lass ich Mal die *V*ögel fliegen.


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2017)

ich lass den *U*hu fliegen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2017)

...kein "V", aber das "U" ist dabei ! :thumbup:

*-a---u-------*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Aug. 2017)

was ist mit dem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2017)

Ich versuche mal das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-n-un-s----*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2017)

sehe ich weit hinten zwei *O*zelots?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> sehe ich weit hinten zwei *O*zelots?



*..gut gesehen !*: 


*-a-n-un-s-o-o*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2017)

als nächste Wildkatze kommt der *G*epard dran


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-n-ungs-o-o*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2017)

wenn wir schon bei Raubkatzen sind, darf natürlich der *T*iger nicht fehlen


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-n-ungs-oto*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2017)

ich versuche den *D*achs


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2017)

:thumbup:


*-a-ndungs-oto*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2017)

dann lass mal zwei *F*löhe hüpfen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2017)

...ich lasse hüpfen ! :thumbup:


*Fa-ndungsfoto*


----------



## hirnknall (17 Aug. 2017)

Ach nee, da war ich völlig daneben, sorry


----------



## teddy05 (20 Aug. 2017)

Na dann Hilft mal der *H*ase aus!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> Na dann Hilft mal der *H*ase aus!



:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Fahndungsfoto*


----------



## teddy05 (20 Aug. 2017)

Und weiter gehts.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2017)

na dann hol mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## teddy05 (21 Aug. 2017)

II AAAH
_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2017)

was ist mit dem *I*gel


----------



## teddy05 (21 Aug. 2017)

der Igel igelt sich.

_ e i _ _ e _ _ e _ e _ _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2017)

sehe ich da ganz weit hinten einen *V*ogel fliegen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2017)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## teddy05 (22 Aug. 2017)

Definit*v* ist da was mitten d*r*in

_ e i _ _ e r _ e _ e _ _ i v


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2017)

Wie siehts mit dem *S*eehund aus


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2017)

ich nehme drei *T*iger


----------



## teddy05 (22 Aug. 2017)

alles richtig und richtig! 

_ e i s t e r _ e t e _ t i v


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2017)

dann hol mal den *D*achs aus seinem Bau


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2017)

...und die *M*eise piepen!wink2


----------



## teddy05 (23 Aug. 2017)

ja ja und ja 

M e i s t e r d e t e _ t i v


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Aug. 2017)

dann mach ich mit dem *K*rebs den Durchmarsch


----------



## teddy05 (24 Aug. 2017)

Glückwunsch

M e i s t e r d e t e k t i v:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Aug. 2017)

dann wieder ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## teddy05 (24 Aug. 2017)

ich kaufe n *E*ber


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2017)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> ich kaufe n *E*ber



wenn der Preis stimmt, bekommst du auch zwei 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" bitte mal



leider nicht dabei


----------



## teddy05 (25 Aug. 2017)

dann versuchen wir mal den *A*dler:thx::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> dann versuchen wir mal den *A*dler:thx::thumbup:



Doppeltreffer :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2017)

das *N*ilpferd bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> das *N*ilpferd bitte mal



gerne 

*_ a _ _ _ e n _ a _ _ e*


----------



## teddy05 (26 Aug. 2017)

ich hätte gern noch die *T*iger dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> ich hätte gern noch die *T*iger dabei



der hat sich schon in die Büsche geschlagen


----------



## teddy05 (26 Aug. 2017)

aber die *S*chlangen sind dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> aber die *S*chlangen sind dabei?



nein, auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2017)

das *Z*ebra bitte mal ! wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> das *Z*ebra bitte mal ! wink2



:thumbup: sehr gut 

*_ a _ _ z e n _ a _ _ e*


----------



## teddy05 (27 Aug. 2017)

darf der *H*ase mitspielen?


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> darf der *H*ase mitspielen?



nein, darf er nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2017)

...wie siehts aus mit einem *M*aikäfer


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wie siehts aus mit einem *M*aikäfer



der kommt erst nächstes Jahr


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2017)

...den *P*anther bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *P*anther bitte mal wink2



gerne 

*_ a p _ z e n _ a _ _ e *


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2017)

Ich sehe da zwei *K*atzen wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da zwei *K*atzen wink2



gut gesehen :thumbup:

*K a p _ z e n _ a _ k e *


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2017)

...den *J*aguar bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *J*aguar bitte mal



gerne 

*K a p _ z e n j a _ k e *


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2017)

...dann mal den *U*hu


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal den *U*hu



juhu 

*K a p u z e n j a _ k e*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2017)

...das hübsch gerundete "*C*" müsste passen


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das hübsch gerundete "*C*" müsste passen



richtig :thumbup: passt

*K a p u z e n j a c k e*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2017)

*-------------*??


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2017)

dann versuch ich's wieder mal mit dem *E*sel


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----e-----e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2017)

was ist mit dem *R*eh


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----er---re-*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2017)

dann lass mal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*A----er-a-re-*


----------



## teddy05 (2 Sep. 2017)

dann lass ich mal den *M*arder


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2017)

ich sehe keinen Marder, dafür aber ein *Y*ak


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2017)

jepp !!!!..........keinen Marder, dafür aber ein Yak :thumbup:


*A-y--er-a-re-*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2017)

da kriecht eine *V*iper


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A-y-ver-a-re-*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2017)

ganz hinten sehe ich ein *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup:

*A-y-ver-a-ren*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2017)

dann lass mal den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2017)

...und er hoppelt 



*A-y-ver-ahren*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2017)

und jetzt lass bitte den *F*loh hüpfen


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2017)

...und wir lassen auch hüpfen 

*A-y-verfahren*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2017)

jetzt brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2017)

...gut gebrüllt !! :thumbup:

*A-ylverfahren*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2017)

dann lass noch mal das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Asylverfahren*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2017)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2017)

...fangen wir mal mit dem *A*ffen an


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...fangen wir mal mit dem *A*ffen an



Treffer 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## teddy05 (7 Sep. 2017)

ich hätte gern ein *Z*ebra


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2017)

...und ich hätte gern einen *G*oldhamster


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2017)

teddy05 schrieb:


> ich hätte gern ein *Z*ebra



leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und ich hätte gern einen *G*oldhamster



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ g*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2017)

...das *N*ashorn braucht auch Platz wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *N*ashorn braucht auch Platz wink2



ja, vor allem bei diesem Massenauflauf 

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ a n _ _ _ _ n g *


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2017)

...ja!...der *U*hu sieht alles


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ja!...der *U*hu sieht alles



das war nicht schwer zu erraten 

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ a n _ _ _ u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2017)

...der *D*achs macht das schon..........oder ???wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *D*achs macht das schon..........oder ???wink2



ja, macht er

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ a n d _ _ u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2017)

...das "E" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "E" bitte mal



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ e n _ a n d e _ u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2017)

...ich sehe da zwei *R*ehe


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ich sehe da zwei *R*ehe



gut gesehen :thumbup:

*_ r _ _ e n _ a n d e r u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2017)

...den *T*iger bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *T*iger bitte mal



gut gebrüllt 

*_ r _ t e n _ a n d e r u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2017)

...die *K*atze will auch mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...die *K*atze will auch mal wink2



darf sie gerne 

*K r _ t e n _ a n d e r u n g *


----------



## Davenport (10 Sep. 2017)

bitte ein f


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2017)

*Ö*höööö !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2017)

Davenport schrieb:


> bitte ein f



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Ö*höööö !!!



jööö 

*K r ö t e n _ a n d e r u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2017)

...fehlt der *W*indhund !!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...fehlt der *W*indhund !!wink2



jaaaa :WOW:

*K r ö t e n w a n d e r u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2017)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2017)

dann muss wieder mal der *E*sel her


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup:

*--------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2017)

da krümmt sich ein *R*egenwurm


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2017)

...gut gekrümmt !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*-r----r-e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2017)

was ist mit einem *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2017)

...jupp :thumbup::thumbup:



*-r-n--r-en*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2017)

ich sehe eine Karawane mit drei *K*amelen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2017)

.....*nicht schlecht Meister !!!*

*Kr-nk-rken*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2017)

da findet sich scheinbar niemand für ein *O*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Kronkorken*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2017)

dann mal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2017)

...das *E* wie *Erwachsenenbildungseinrichtung*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *E* wie *Erwachsenenbildungseinrichtung*



guter Vorschlag 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2017)

...na dann lass mal ein paar *R*indviecher auf die Weide


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann lass mal ein paar *R*indviecher auf die Weide



gerne 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ r e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2017)

...ein paar *N*ilpferde dürfen auch nicht fehlen ! wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein paar *N*ilpferde dürfen auch nicht fehlen ! wink2



richtig 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ r e _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2017)

...dann kommen wir mal wieder zu unserem *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann kommen wir mal wieder zu unserem *I*gel



sehr gut 

*_ e _ _ _ _ i n _ i _ _ e i _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ r e i _ _ n _ *


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2017)

...wie siehts mit *S*eehunden aus ?


----------



## Flo03 (19 Sep. 2017)

A wie Apfelpo


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wie siehts mit *S*eehunden aus ?



sind vorhanden 

*_ e s _ _ _ i n _ i _ _ e i _ s _ _ e r s _ _ r e i _ _ n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2017)

Flo03 schrieb:


> A wie Apfelpo



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2017)

....so ein kleener *H*und, müsste gehen...oder?


----------



## Flo03 (19 Sep. 2017)

C wie Cesar


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....so ein kleener *H*und, müsste gehen...oder?



ja, geht 

*_ e s _ h _ i n _ i _ _ e i _ s _ _ e r s _ h r e i _ _ n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2017)

Flo03 schrieb:


> C wie Cesar



ist vorhanden 

*_ e s c h _ i n _ i _ _ e i _ s _ _ e r s c h r e i _ _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2017)

Zwei *T*iger haben da noch dicke Platz !


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Zwei *T*iger haben da noch dicke Platz !



richtig 

*_ e s c h _ i n _ i _ _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t _ n _ *


----------



## Robe22 (21 Sep. 2017)

Ich versuche mal den *W*al


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2017)

...und zwei nette *G*änse


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal den *W*al



sehr gut 

*_ e s c h w i n _ i _ _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t _ n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und zwei nette *G*änse



sogar 3 nette Gänse 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g _ e i t s _ _ e r s c h r e i t _ n g *


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2017)

*Ü*hüüüüü :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Ü*hüüüüü :thumbup:



ja 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g _ e i t s ü _ e r s c h r e i t _ n g*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2017)

*U*hhhuuuu wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *U*hhhuuuu wink2



sehr gut 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g _ e i t s ü _ e r s c h r e i t u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2017)

...die *K*atze bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...die *K*atze bitte mal



gerne 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g k e i t s ü _ e r s c h r e i t u n g*


----------



## Flo03 (22 Sep. 2017)

B wie Busenblitzer


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2017)

Flo03 schrieb:


> B wie Busenblitzer



ja 

*G e s c h w i n _ i g k e i t s ü b e r s c h r e i t u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2017)

..fehlt der kleene *D*ackel !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..fehlt der kleene *D*ackel !!!



richtig :thumbup:

*G e s c h w i n d i g k e i t s ü b e r s c h r e i t u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2017)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2017)

dann nehme ich wieder einmal den *E*sel


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2017)

wie wäre es mit einem scheuen *R*eh


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--r-----er*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2017)

was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*T-r-----er*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2017)

dann lass ich mal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2017)

...es krabbelt! :thumbup:

*T-r---a-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2017)

ich glaube der *B*iber hat einen Baum gefällt


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2017)

..jup !! :thumbup:

*T-rb--a-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2017)

da wackelt ja der *D*ackel mit dem Schwanz


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:..er wackelt !!

*T-rb--ader*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2017)

dann lass mal den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2017)

..gut gebrüllt :thumbup:

*T-rb-lader*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2017)

da schaut ein *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Turb-lader*


----------



## Robe22 (1 Okt. 2017)

Ich versuche es mal mit dem *O*stafrikanischen Spitzmaulnashorn wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Turbolader*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Okt. 2017)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2017)

dann lass ich mal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Robe22 (5 Okt. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass ich mal die *A*meisen krabbeln



Jawoll, sie krabbeln 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2017)

den *U*hu bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Okt. 2017)

ich nehme das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Robe22 (7 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> den *U*hu bitte mal



Kein *U*hu fliegt


----------



## Robe22 (7 Okt. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich nehme das *N*ilpferd



Auch kein *N*ilpferd dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2017)

dann versuche ich ein *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2017)

...die *K*atze bitte mal


----------



## Robe22 (8 Okt. 2017)

Was ist denn jetzt los? 

S a k k _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2017)

:WOW: w*O*w :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Okt. 2017)

Jawohl, *Sakko* war das gesuchte Wort :thumbup:

schiwi, Du bist dran


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2017)

dann auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2017)

...das "E" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "E" bitte mal



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2017)

...jetzt das "r" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt das "r" bitte



ganz groß :thumbup:

*R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2017)

...das "n" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Robe22 (23 Okt. 2017)

Ich versuche es mit dem "a"


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" bitte mal wink2



gerne 

*R _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ e _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mit dem "a"



Doppeltreffer :thumbup:

*R a _ _ _ _ n _ _ e a _ *


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2017)

...jetzt mal das "t"...


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt mal das "t"...



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (25 Okt. 2017)

Vielleicht ein "u"?


----------



## hirnknall (25 Okt. 2017)

Ich schmeiße mal ein *K* in die Runde wink2

Das Wort könnte schließlich mit "leak" aber auch mit "steak" aufhören, aber wie beginnt es


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2017)

...das "d" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein "u"?



ist dabei 

*R a _ _ _ _ n _ _ e a u*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße mal ein *K* in die Runde wink2
> 
> Das Wort könnte schließlich mit "leak" aber auch mit "steak" aufhören, aber wie beginnt es



leider kein K


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "d" bitte mal



auch nicht im Angebot


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2017)

...unser *I*gel muss ran ! :WOW:


----------



## hirnknall (26 Okt. 2017)

Eventuell könnte auch ein *V* wie fielleicht dabei sein


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...unser *I*gel muss ran ! :WOW:



jawohl 

*R a _ _ _ _ n i _ e a u*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte auch ein *V* wie fielleicht dabei sein



sehr gut :thumbup:

*R a _ _ _ _ n i v e a u *


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2017)

...das "m" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "m" bitte mal



sehr gut :thumbup:

*R a m _ _ _ n i v e a u *


----------



## hirnknall (27 Okt. 2017)

Da ich nur sporadisch hier erscheine engel09

und deshalb keine neue Runde eröffnen möchte, gebe ich nur ein beherztes *C* zum Besten


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2017)

...und das "h" gleich hinterher ! wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Da ich nur sporadisch hier erscheine engel09
> 
> und deshalb keine neue Runde eröffnen möchte, gebe ich nur ein beherztes *C* zum Besten



ok 

*R a m _ c _ n i v e a u*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "h" gleich hinterher ! wink2



sehr gut 

*R a m _ c h n i v e a u *


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2017)

...na dann noch das "s" !:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann noch das "s" !:thumbup:



*R a m s c h n i v e a u* :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2017)

*------------* *???*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2017)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----e------*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2017)

was ist mit dem scheuen *R*eh


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2017)

...kein *R*eh dabei !



*-----e------*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2017)

dann versuche ich das *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup:

*--s--e------*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2017)

dann lass ich den *H*asen *h*oppeln


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup:

*--s--e----h-*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2017)

dann lass ich mal den *T*iger los


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2017)

...jep :thumbup::thumbup:

*--st-e-t--h-*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2017)

ich erkenne ein *Z*ebra


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2017)

...eben der Kennerblick! 



:thumbup::thumbup:


*--st-e-tz-h-*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2017)

da turnt ein *A*ffe am Baum


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2017)

...was du so alles siehst !! 




:thumbup:

*--st-e-tzah-*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2017)

ja, ich sehe auch zwei *L*öwen


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2017)

*...ALLE ACHTUNG !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:



*--stle-tzahl*


----------



## hirnknall (2 Nov. 2017)

Hab da echt keinen Plan, tippe daher mal aus lauter Verzweiflung auf ein *N*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2017)

*Aua !....leider kein "N" dabei*


*--stle-tzahl*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2017)

wenn wir schon bei Wildkatzen sind, dann fehlt natürlich der *P*uma


----------



## Max100 (3 Nov. 2017)

Und auch noch der *O*tzelot


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Postle-tzahl*


----------



## hirnknall (3 Nov. 2017)

Da ich als Teilzeit User keine neue Runde eröffnen möchte, tippe ich mal auf ein *Y* wie *Ÿ*aguar


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2017)

dann hol mal den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Postleitzahl*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2017)

na dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2017)

...wenn der *I*gel schon mal da ist, wird er nochmal bemüht !


----------



## Robe22 (6 Nov. 2017)

Eine *E*nte bitte


----------



## hirnknall (6 Nov. 2017)

OK, ich löse dann mal 

Na gut, ist noch etwas früh 

Ich tippe dann mal auf eine *E*ule.

Ach so, war schon 

Dann haue ich halt mal so ein *T*uborg raus. Tja das war's dann wohl


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wenn der *I*gel schon mal da ist, wird er nochmal bemüht !



jetzt hat er sich aber wirklich in den Winterschlaf begeben


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Eine *E*nte bitte



ja, eine quakt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Nov. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> OK, ich löse dann mal
> 
> Na gut, ist noch etwas früh
> 
> ...



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ t _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2017)

... das *" ä " *bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ... das *" ä " *bitte mal



da wurden einige Buchstaben gestohlen 

*_ _ _ _ t _ _ _ _ ä _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2017)

Ja, wir haben einen Datenbankfehler gehabt !!! Es läuft jetzt das Backup von vor drei Tagen.
Die Beiträge der letzten drei Tage sind natürlich alle weg.


In unserem Fall war die Lösung ja schon so ziemlich klar:


Das "*o*" hat wohl noch gefehlt, und fertig ist der *Marathonläufer* !!


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2017)

*M a r a t h o n l ä u f e r*
ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2017)

*-----------*.......??


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2017)

dann fangen wir wieder einmal mit dem *E*sel an


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2017)

...da erkennt man den Fachmann !!wink2
:thumbup::thumbup:



*-e-------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2017)

hat sich da irgendwo ein scheues *R*eh versteckt?


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2017)

...kein *R*eh dabei 

*-e-------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2017)

dann versuche ich mal das *N*ashorn


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--n----en*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2017)

könnte ich weit hinten einen *T*iger erblicken?


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2017)

....jupp !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*-e--n---ten*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2017)

ich glaube, da hoppeln zwei *H*asen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2017)

...und es hoppelt !wink2

*-e-hn--hten*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2017)

da muss noch schnell der *I*gel ran, bevor er in den Winterschlaf fällt


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da muss noch schnell der *I*gel ran, bevor er in den Winterschlaf fällt




...jo !!! 



*-eihn--hten*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2017)

da klettert ein *A*ffe im Baum


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-eihna-hten*


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2017)

*W*er kommt da?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*Weihna-hten*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2017)

findet sich niemand für ein *C*?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Weihnachten*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2017)

na dann auf ein neues 

* _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2017)

*E*in schönes langes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> *E*in schönes langes Wort



ja, aber ohne E


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2017)

...das "*F*" wie *F*ußballnationalmannschaft


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*F*" wie *F*ußballnationalmannschaft



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2017)

..das *A* bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das *A* bitte mal



gute Wahl 

*_ a _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2017)

...das "*T*" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*T*" mal bitte



das ist schon die halbe Lösung 

*_ a _ a _ _ t _ t _ a _ _ _ a _ t _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2017)

..das "*u*" könnte auch gehen wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "*u*" könnte auch gehen wink2



natürlich 

*_ a _ a _ _ t _ t _ a u _ _ a _ t u _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2017)

...und das "*s*" hinterher ! wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "*s*" hinterher ! wink2



jetzt geht's aber dahin 

*_ a _ a _ _ t _ t s a u s _ a s t u _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2017)

...versuche mal vorne das "*K*"...


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...versuche mal vorne das "*K*"...



:thumbup:

*K a _ a _ _ t _ t s a u s _ a s t u _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2017)

...das hübsche "*g*" freut sich :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das hübsche "*g*" freut sich :WOW:



sehr gut 

*K a _ a _ _ t _ t s a u s _ a s t u _ g*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2017)

...der *I*gel muss auch nochmal ran


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *I*gel muss auch nochmal ran



ja 

*K a _ a _ i t _ t s a u s _ a s t u _ g*


----------



## hirnknall (24 Nov. 2017)

Echt kein Plan 

Ich schicke da mal ganz beherzt ein *M* auf die Reise


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2017)

...das *ä* bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Echt kein Plan
> 
> Ich schicke da mal ganz beherzt ein *M* auf die Reise



die Reise endet im Nirgendwo


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *ä* bitte mal



gerne 

*K a _ a _ i t ä t s a u s _ a s t u _ g*


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2017)

Dann möchte ich mal das *N*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2017)

...und das "*z*" gleich hinterher wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mal das *N*



bitteschön 

*K a _ a _ i t ä t s a u s _ a s t u n g *


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "*z*" gleich hinterher wink2



in Ordnung 

*K a _ a z i t ä t s a u s _ a s t u n g *


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2017)

Bitte ein *P*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Nov. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein *P*



gerne 

*K a p a z i t ä t s a u s _ a s t u n g *


----------



## Marco2 (26 Nov. 2017)

und zum Schluß den *L*öwen :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> und zum Schluß den *L*öwen :thumbup:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*K a p a z i t ä t s a u s l a s t u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2017)

*-----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2017)

da muss schon wieder der arme *E*sel herhalten


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--------e*


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2017)

Dann mal den *A*lten


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2017)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann mal den *A*lten





kein *A* dabei


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen





...auch kein *L* dabei 



*-e--------e*


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2017)

*S*chweres Ding...


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2017)

...auch das *S* nicht dabei 



*-e--------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2017)

was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2017)

...auch kein *T*iger dabei! 



*-e--------e*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2017)

Vielleicht ein "N"?


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2017)

..jupp :thumbup::WOW:




*-en--n----e*


----------



## hirnknall (28 Nov. 2017)

Irgendwie könnte auch ein *R* dabei sein 

Ist aber nur so ein Bauchgefühl


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2017)

...nee Meister, keen *R* dabei wink2


*-en--n----e*


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2017)

*B*uh, ist das schwer...


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2017)

ich nehme das *Z*ebra


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> *B*uh, ist das schwer...




...na bitte...die halbe Miete :thumbup:



*Ben--n----e*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich nehme das *Z*ebra





...aha, Meister schiwi ahnt schon was 

:thumbup:


*Benz-n----e*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2017)

wie wäre es mit einem *P*uma*p*ärchen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Benz-np--pe*


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2017)

*I*ch weiß was


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2017)

...jo !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Benzinp--pe*


----------



## hirnknall (30 Nov. 2017)

Boah, ist echt schwer :zzzzzz:

Ich tippe *M*al auf ein *M* wie *M*al sehn


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Benzinp-mpe*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2017)

offenbar hat niemand einen *U*hu gesehen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2017)

...ein schöner Uhu !!! 


*Benzinpumpe*


:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Dez. 2017)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

Wie ist es wohl am *N*ordpol?


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Dez. 2017)

Zeh schrieb:


> Wie ist es wohl am *N*ordpol?



kalt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (4 Dez. 2017)

Und am *S*üdpol?


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und am *S*üdpol?



auch kalt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Zeh (4 Dez. 2017)

Leben dort auch *I*gel?


----------



## Max100 (4 Dez. 2017)

*O*der Esel?


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2017)

Zeh schrieb:


> Leben dort auch *I*gel?



ja, einer 

*_ _ _ _ i _ _ _ s _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> *O*der Esel?



ja, auch einer 

*_ _ _ _ i _ _ _ s _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2017)

...ein paar *A*ffen bitte mal wink2


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2017)

Ich möchte ne *T*orte bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein paar *A*ffen bitte mal wink2



einer genügt 

*_ _ a _ i _ _ _ s _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ne *T*orte bitte



gute Wahl :thumbup:

*_ _ a _ i t _ t s _ _ n t _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2017)

...in dem langen Wort haben drei *L*öwen dicke Platz 





.


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...in dem langen Wort haben drei *L*öwen dicke Platz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut gebrüllt :thumbup:

*_ _ a l i t _ t s _ _ n t _ _ l l e *


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2017)

...den *O*tt*o* mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2017)

Und noch den *H*einrich bitteschön


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *O*tt*o* mal bitte



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ a l i t _ t s _ o n t _ o l l e*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und noch den *H*einrich bitteschön



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2017)

Aber vielleicht die *B*arbara?


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2017)

...das *Q* bitte mal vorne ! wink2


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2017)

ich versuch´s mal mit *K*onrad


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht die *B*arbara?



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *Q* bitte mal vorne ! wink2



gerne 

*Q _ a l i t _ t s _ o n t _ o l l e*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> ich versuch´s mal mit *K*onrad



guter Versuch 

*Q _ a l i t _ t s k o n t _ o l l e*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2017)

...und den *U*hu mal wieder


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2017)

Ich versuch's mit der *R*obbe


----------



## hirnknall (6 Dez. 2017)

Keine Ahnung, *Ä*gal


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und den *U*hu mal wieder



gerne 

*Q u a l i t _ t s k o n t _ o l l e*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mit der *R*obbe



guter Versuch 

*Q u a l i t _ t s k o n t r o l l e*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, *Ä*gal



sehr gut :thumbup:

*Q u a l i t ä t s k o n t r o l l e *

du bist dran


----------



## hirnknall (8 Dez. 2017)

Echt, da habe ich wohl etwas übersehen :angry:

Dachte eigentlich, da wäre noch ein Buchstabe übrig 

Ich spiele hier zwar gerne mit, weil mir solche Spiele Spaß machen, aber ich bin hier halt nur sporadisch aktiv. Deshalb würde ich das Zepter gerne an *Robe22* weiterreichen, der den vorletzten Buchstaben erraten hat. Geht das 

Sag bitte ja love2


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2017)

:watis8: na dann mach ich mal ein neues

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2017)

Das ist s*e*hr schön.


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das ist s*e*hr schön.



gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2017)

...das *R* bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *R* bitte mal



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2017)

Ich versuche mal ein oder auch mehrere "N"s


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal ein oder auch mehrere "N"s



zwei sind dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ e _ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Robe22 (19 Dez. 2017)

Bitte viele *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2017)

..und den *U*hu !!!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte viele *I*gel



zwei sind genug 

*_ _ _ _ _ i r _ e _ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ _ _ i _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..und den *U*hu !!!wink2



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ i r _ e _ _ _ u _ e n _ _ _ n _ _ _ i _*


----------



## hirnknall (19 Dez. 2017)

:thx:

Dafür gibt es natürlich gleich mal ein *K*nöllchen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2017)

...das *S* bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2017)

Und *d*iesen bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Dez. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> :thx:
> 
> Dafür gibt es natürlich gleich mal ein *K*nöllchen



ja 

*_ _ _ _ _ i r _ e _ _ _ u _ e n _ _ _ n _ _ _ i k*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *S* bitte mal



Dreifachtreffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ s _ i r _ e _ s _ u _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ i k*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und *d*iesen bitte



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2017)

...na dann das *T* bitte


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2017)

Ich nehme ein "A"


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann das *T* bitte



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ s _ i r _ e _ s _ u _ e n _ _ _ n _ s t i k*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Dez. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein "A"



ich habe sogar zwei 

*_ a _ s _ i r _ e _ s _ u _ e n _ _ _ n a s t i k*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2017)

Ist eine *M*aus dabei?


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2017)

Ich mache *G*ymnastik


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2017)

...und das "L" gleich hinterher ! wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2017)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ist eine *M*aus dabei?



natürlich 

*_ a _ s _ i r _ e _ s _ u _ e n _ _ m n a s t i k *


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich mache *G*ymnastik



sehr gesund :thumbup:

*_ a _ s _ i r _ e _ s _ u _ e n g _ m n a s t i k *


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "L" gleich hinterher ! wink2



Dreifachtreffer :thumbup:

*_ a l s _ i r _ e l s _ u l e n g _ m n a s t i k*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2017)

...das große "H" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das große "H" bitte



sehr gut 

*H a l s _ i r _ e l s _ u l e n g _ m n a s t i k *


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2017)

...das "w" bitte


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2017)

Ham wa auch ne *B*ertha?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "w" bitte



jetzt geht aber was weiter 

*H a l s w i r _ e l s _ u l e n g _ m n a s t i k *


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ham wa auch ne *B*ertha?



selbstverständlich 

*H a l s w i r b e l s _ u l e n g _ m n a s t i k*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2017)

..na dann noch das "y" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..na dann noch das "y" wink2



ok 

*H a l s w i r b e l s _ u l e n g y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2017)

...und das "ä"


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "ä"



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*H a l s w i r b e l s ä u l e n g y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2017)

...es bleibt sportlich ! 


*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Dez. 2017)

dann geh ich mal sportlich *e*islaufen


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2017)

:thumbup:

*--------e-*


----------



## Max100 (27 Dez. 2017)

*I*ch komme mit


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2017)

...kein "i" dabei 




*--------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Dez. 2017)

dann beginn ich zu *r*udern


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2017)

Bitte ein *A* wie Angelsport


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2017)

...*r*udern iss nich, und *a*ngeln mit viel Fantasie 



*-a------e-*


----------



## Max100 (28 Dez. 2017)

Da *f*ahre ich mit


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2017)

dann gehe ich *L*anglaufen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2017)

...L 

........f 






*-a-----fe-*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2017)

dann versuche ich es mit *C*urling


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2017)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich es mit *C*urling



...mutig der Mann !! 





*-ac----fe-*


----------



## Max100 (29 Dez. 2017)

jetzt geh ich *r*adeln


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2017)

...*r*adeln wird auch nicht einfach wink2



*-ac----fe-*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2017)

dafür gehe ich zweimal *H*ochspringen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2017)

*-ac-h--fe-*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Dez. 2017)

da muss ich wohl noch etwas *ü*ben


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ac-hü-fe-*


----------



## hirnknall (31 Dez. 2017)

*P*fft 

Ich bin ein gebranntes Kind, ich sage nix mehr dazu wink2


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ac-hüpfe-*


----------



## qaywsxedcrfv (31 Dez. 2017)

*N*icht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Dez. 2017)

ich gehe *S*chwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Sac-hüpfen*


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2018)

Ne Sportart mit *K* fällt mir jetzt gerade nicht ein


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Jan. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ne Sportart mit *K* fällt mir jetzt gerade nicht ein



da kann ich helfen - Kegeln, Kitesurfen, Kanufahren, Kleinkalibergewehrschießen, Kugelstoßen usw.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Sackhüpfen*


*Übrigens:*
*Im Rahmen der Olympischen Spiele 1904 fand auch ein Wettbewerb im Sackhüpfen statt, der aber vom IOC nicht als olympisch gewertet wird.*

*Eigentlich schade ! *wink2
*...wäre doch mal interessant zu sehen, wie ein auf Hochleistungssport konzipierter, aerodynamisch im Windkanal hergestellter, Kartoffelsack heute so aussehen würde.*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2018)

Na gut, bleiben wir bei Sportarten: Ist eine noch relativ junge Disziplin 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Jan. 2018)

wie wäre es mit *E*isstockschießen


----------



## Robe22 (5 Jan. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit *E*isstockschießen



Ist genehmigt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2018)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2018)

ich starte einen *L*anglauf


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" bitte mal



Gerne 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (7 Jan. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich starte einen *L*anglauf



Das wirst Du aber ewig laufen müssen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Jan. 2018)

...stimmt, *s*urfen geht schneller !!


----------



## Max100 (8 Jan. 2018)

*D*a mach ich mit


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2018)

dann mach ich einen *T*riatlon


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...stimmt, *s*urfen geht schneller !!



Ja, stimmt 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *D*a mach ich mit



Das nützt nix


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann mach ich einen *T*riatlon



Nein, zu anstrengend


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2018)

...das "x" mal bitte wink2


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "x" mal bitte wink2



Ist dabei :thumbup:

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ x e n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2018)

...na dann das "c" bitte


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann das "c" bitte



Naja, das ist ja wohl ein Heimspiel für Dich 


S c _ _ c _ _ _ x e n


----------



## Max100 (10 Jan. 2018)

Mach auc*h* noch mit


----------



## Marco2 (10 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Mach auc*h* noch mit



...das ist *a*uch gut so wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das ist *a*uch gut so wink2



ich nehme an, dass im Wort zwei H enthalten sind und nehme das *B*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Jan. 2018)

Alles richtig 

S c h a c h b _ x e n


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2018)

..zu guter Letzt lassen wir klein *O*tto auch noch rein wink2


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..zu guter Letzt lassen wir klein *O*tto auch noch rein wink2



Lassen wir :thumbup:

*Schachboxen* war das gesuchte Wort


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2018)

...jetzt mal ein wenig Allgemeinbildung wink2



*-------------*


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2018)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2018)

*...jup !!!* :thumbup:



*----e------e-*


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2018)

Dann mal ein N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--n-e---n--e-*


----------



## Max100 (13 Jan. 2018)

Ein *i* bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2018)

*...kein "i" dabei*


*--n-e---n--e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2018)

ich lass das *Z*ebra los


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--n-e---nz-e-*


----------



## Davenport (13 Jan. 2018)

bitte ein h


----------



## Robe22 (13 Jan. 2018)

Ich probiere ein A


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2018)

Davenport schrieb:


> bitte ein h









*--n-e---nz-e-*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich probiere ein A









*--n-e--anz-e-*


----------



## Max100 (14 Jan. 2018)

Und ich ein *D*


----------



## kochendchen (14 Jan. 2018)

total funny and diope hahaha


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und ich ein *D*



:thumbup::thumbup:



*--nde--anz-e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2018)

da brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2018)

...gut gebrüllt !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*--nde--anzle-*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2018)

dann lass das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2018)

...und es schwimmt !!! wink2:thumbup:

*--ndes-anzle-*


----------



## Max100 (15 Jan. 2018)

*K*ann ich auch


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *K*ann ich auch




*...jup !!!*:thumbup:


*--ndeskanzle-*


----------



## Max100 (16 Jan. 2018)

*U*nd diesen noch


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-undeskanzle-*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Jan. 2018)

da steppt der *B*är


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Bundeskanzle-*


----------



## hirnknall (16 Jan. 2018)

Wie ich schon *x*mal sagte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Wie ich schon *x*mal sagte


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Jan. 2018)

dann schlängelt sich die *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Bundeskanzler*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2018)

:schirm6::sun10:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2018)

...das nette "w" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das nette "w" bitte mal wink2



ist nicht dabei


----------



## Max100 (21 Jan. 2018)

*E*rst mal dieses


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2018)

*R*ichtig so !!


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *E*rst mal dieses



3-fach Treffer 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *R*ichtig so !!



nein - falsch


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2018)

...das "*n*" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*n*" mal bitte



ist dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n *


----------



## Robe22 (21 Jan. 2018)

Ein "A" mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (22 Jan. 2018)

*D*ieses auch


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein "A" mal bitte



gerne 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ e n*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *D*ieses auch



nein, leider nicht


----------



## Max100 (22 Jan. 2018)

Ganz *s*chade


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2018)

...das "*u*" mal bitte !!


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ganz *s*chade



s ist gut 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ _ a _ _ _ e n *


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*u*" mal bitte !!



gerne 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ u _ a _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2018)

...wie sieht es mit dem "*m*" aus ?


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wie sieht es mit dem "*m*" aus ?



schlecht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2018)

...das "*B*" dabei?


----------



## Max100 (23 Jan. 2018)

Und auch das *"C"*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*B*" dabei?



nein


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und auch das *"C"*



ist dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ _ a c _ _ e n*


----------



## Max100 (23 Jan. 2018)

Ham wir das auc*h*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2018)

...und das "*i*"....


----------



## hirnknall (23 Jan. 2018)

*T*ja, was soll ich da schon sagen soso


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ham wir das auc*h*



natürlich 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ _ a c h _ e n*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "*i*"....



ist auch dabei 

*_ e _ _ _ _ i _ _ e i _ s _ _ _ a c h _ e n *


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *T*ja, was soll ich da schon sagen soso



jetzt geht's aber weiter 

*_ e _ _ _ _ i _ _ e i t s _ _ t a c h t e n*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Jan. 2018)

...das nette "*g*" bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (24 Jan. 2018)

*U*nd dann dieses noch


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das nette "*g*" bitte mal



gerne 

*G e _ _ _ _ i g _ e i t s g _ t a c h t e n*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *U*nd dann dieses noch



jetzt wird's aber leicht 

*G e _ _ _ _ i g _ e i t s g u t a c h t e n*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Jan. 2018)

...dann mal das Doppel "*l*"


----------



## hirnknall (25 Jan. 2018)

Häh, ein Doppel "l", was soll das denn sein 

Ansonsten, *h*ab echt kein Plan


----------



## Max100 (25 Jan. 2018)

*K*annst du auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal das Doppel "*l*"



ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das kein großes *I* sondern ein kleines *L* sein soll 

*G e _ _ l l i g _ e i t s g u t a c h t e n*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Häh, ein Doppel "l", was soll das denn sein
> 
> Ansonsten, *h*ab echt kein Plan



*H* haben wir schon


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *K*annst du auch nicht



passt 

*G e _ _ l l i g k e i t s g u t a c h t e n*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Jan. 2018)




----------



## schiwi51 (25 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup:

*G e _ ä l l i g k e i t s g u t a c h t e n*


----------



## Max100 (26 Jan. 2018)

Mach´s zu schiwi51 und auf ein Neues :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Mach´s zu schiwi51 und auf ein Neues :thumbup:



du kannst es ja zumachen


----------



## hirnknall (26 Jan. 2018)

OK, dann ich das Ding halt zu, auch wenn ich, na ja ... soso

Egal, ich investiere dafür ein beherztes *V* :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2018)




----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> OK, dann ich das Ding halt zu, auch wenn ich, na ja ... soso
> 
> Egal, ich investiere dafür ein beherztes *V* :thumbup:



es gibt natürlich auch Fehlinvestitionen


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


>



:WOW:

*G e f ä l l i g k e i t s g u t a c h t e n*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2018)

*...jetzt mal was ganz leichtes:* 





*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Jan. 2018)

na dann hol mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann hol mal wieder den *E*sel aus dem Stall



*Uiii, ne ganze Herde!!*




*----eee--e*


----------



## hirnknall (27 Jan. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> es gibt natürlich auch Fehlinvestitionen



Nix für ungut mein lieber schiwi51, Du meintest vermutlich Vehlinfestitionen soso

Egal, ich sage Sch*F*amm drüber


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Jan. 2018)

da kommt ein *C*hamäleon


----------



## Robe22 (28 Jan. 2018)

Ich versuche mal ein *N*ashorn


----------



## Max100 (29 Jan. 2018)

Oder *s*chneit es mal wieder?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2018)

...alles dabei:thumbup:, ausser dem "F" 


*Sc-neee--e*


----------



## Max100 (29 Jan. 2018)

*H*ab acht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *H*ab acht



*...jup !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:

*Schneee--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2018)

da sitzt ein *U*hu im Baum wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Schneeeu-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2018)

will denn nicht mal ein anderer *l*ösen?


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2018)

*Tja, mit uns will keiner spielen !!!*lol12


*Schneeeule*

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2018)

mal sehen, ob einmal jemand anderer löst :thx:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (5 Feb. 2018)

Dann bitte ich mal um ein *E*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2018)

...und das "*R*" gleich hinterher !!


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann bitte ich mal um ein *E*



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "*R*" gleich hinterher !!



ist auch dabei 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2018)

..mal das "*N*" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..mal das "*N*" bitte



gleich 3 :thumbup:

*_ _ n _ e n _ r _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2018)

...dann mal das "*G*"


----------



## Max100 (6 Feb. 2018)

*I*ch mal mal weiter


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal das "*G*"



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *I*ch mal mal weiter



ein 3er 

*_ _ n _ e n _ r i _ i n _ _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (6 Feb. 2018)

Da*s* passt


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2018)

...und das "*A*" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da*s* passt



leider kein S dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "*A*" wink2



sehr gut 

*_ a n _ e n _ r i _ i n a _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Feb. 2018)

...das große "*B*" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Max100 (7 Feb. 2018)

Da komme ich mal mit dem "k"


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das große "*B*" bitte mal wink2



aha 

*B a n _ e n _ r i _ i n a _ i _ _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da komme ich mal mit dem "k"



jetzt aber 

*B a n _ e n k r i _ i n a _ i _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (7 Feb. 2018)

...das "*T*" begehrt Einlass !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*T*" begehrt Einlass !!!



darf reinkommen 

*B a n _ e n k r i _ i n a _ i t _ t *


----------



## Marco2 (8 Feb. 2018)

*D*anke !!!


----------



## Max100 (8 Feb. 2018)

Aber *l*os jetzt...


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *D*anke !!!



Bitte 

*B a n d e n k r i _ i n a _ i t _ t *


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Aber *l*os jetzt...



auf geht's 

*B a n d e n k r i _ i n a l i t _ t 
*


----------



## hirnknall (9 Feb. 2018)

S*ä*r gut :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> S*ä*r gut :thumbup:



ja 

*B a n d e n k r i _ i n a l i t ä t 
*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Feb. 2018)

...dann lass mal noch die *M*imi rein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann lass mal noch die *M*imi rein wink2



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*B a n d e n k r i m i n a l i t ä t 
*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Feb. 2018)

*-------------*


----------



## Max100 (11 Feb. 2018)

Bitte mal um ein *"E"*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Feb. 2018)

ich versuche das *N*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----en------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Feb. 2018)

und was ist mit einem *I*


----------



## Max100 (12 Feb. 2018)

*D*as fände ich gut


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> und was ist mit einem *I*



*...nix "i" dabei*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *D*as fände ich gut




:thumbup::thumbup:

*----en--d---e*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Feb. 2018)

wenn kein I dabei ist, dann aber ein *Y*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wenn kein I dabei ist, dann aber ein *Y*









*----en-yd---e*


----------



## hirnknall (13 Feb. 2018)

Echt kein Plan 

*A*ber ich gebe nicht auf


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2018)

...juti !!! :thumbup:


*----en-yd-a-e*


----------



## Max100 (13 Feb. 2018)

Ich auch nich*t*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2018)

zwei *H* helfen sicher weiter


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--h-enhyd-ate*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2018)

bitte ein *R*


----------



## hirnknall (14 Feb. 2018)

Ich gebe auf, diese Nuss ist einfach ni*C*ht zu knacken tssss


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2018)

...das "r" ist dabei, das "c" leider nicht !!


*--h-enhydrate*


----------



## Max100 (14 Feb. 2018)

*O*hh jetzt geht´s aber los


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2018)

bin neugierig wie *l*ange die *L*ösung diesmal auf sich warten *l*ässt


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ohlenhydrate*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2018)

*K*einer da, der lösen möchte?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Kohlenhydrate*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Feb. 2018)

eitsche:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2018)

...das "*E*" bitte


----------



## Max100 (19 Feb. 2018)

Das *"N"* auch?


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*E*" bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das *"N"* auch?



ja 

*_ _ _ _ e n _ e _ _ *


----------



## Robe22 (19 Feb. 2018)

Bitte ein "T"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2018)

...und das "r"


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein "T"



Doppeltreffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ t e n _ e _ t*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "r"



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2018)

...das "*i*" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*i*" bitte mal



Treffer 

*_ _ _ t e n _ e i t *


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2018)

...das "*H*" ??


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*H*" ??



leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2018)

...das "*K*" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*K*" bitte mal



ist leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2018)

...na gut, jetzt knallhart das große "*F*" vorne !!! wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na gut, jetzt knallhart das große "*F*" vorne !!! wink2



jetzt knallt's 

*F _ _ t e n _ e i t *


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2018)

*...Please !!!*


----------



## Max100 (23 Feb. 2018)

Ich nehm ein "*a*"


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...Please !!!*



gerne 

*F a _ t e n _ e i t*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Feb. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich nehm ein "*a*"



haben wir schon


----------



## Marco2 (23 Feb. 2018)

...na dann noch das *z*ackige "*Z*"....


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann noch das *z*ackige "*Z*"....



sehr gut 

*F a _ t e n z e i t *


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

...das "*s*" passt auch wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Feb. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*s*" passt auch wink2



ja :thumbup:

*F a s t e n z e i t *


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

*------------*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

Ich kaufe 3x das *e*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

Wow !!!.....guter Kauf !!!


*----e-e---e-*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

Dann kaufe ich noch 2* r*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup:...juti !!!....aber eins reicht wink2


*-r--e-e---e-*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

dann halt 2x das *n*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

....:thumbup: ...auch nur eins dabei !!!


*-r--e-e---en*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

ein *F* dann halt


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

jup !!!! :thumbup:


*Fr--e-e---en*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

dann noch ein *a*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*Fra-e-e---en*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

....und ein *g *


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Frage-e---en*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

ein* i* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Frage-ei--en*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2018)

vielleicht ein *h* ?


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Frage-ei-hen*


----------



## hirnknall (27 Feb. 2018)

Komme nicht drauf 

Sehr selt*C*am soso


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2018)

...jepp !!!! :thumbup:


*Frage-eichen*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2018)

Ich glaube da fehlt das Z :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thx:


*Fragezeichen*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2018)

...give me an "*a*", please !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2018)

Leider nix "A" 

Hallo Herthaner :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2018)

Hey Rolli, richtig was los da drüben, wa !!wink2


...das *e* bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2018)

Der Typ hat seinen eigenen Knall noch nicht gehört 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2018)

...hast du ein *r* irgendwo rumzuliegen ? wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2018)

Hab ich 

_ _ _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2018)

...wie sieht es mit dem *n* aus ?


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2018)

Gut wink2

_ _ _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2018)

,,,das *m* bitte mal !


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2018)

Nö leider nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2018)

...das große *O*, wie Ohwee BVB


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2018)

Logo 

O _ _ e r n


----------



## Max100 (16 März 2018)

Diese*s* Ding bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2018)

Klar doch 

O s _ e r n


----------



## hirnknall (16 März 2018)

Ich tippe mal auf ein *F* soso


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2018)

...knall mal noch das "*t*" rein wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2018)

und wieder gelöst  natürlich "Ostern"


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2018)

*-----------**?*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2018)

Mal das übliche E bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (19 März 2018)

Und ich d*a*s


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...*e* ist dabei, das *a* leider nicht ! 



*----e----e-*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Mal meinen *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

..jep !!! :thumbup:


*----e---ie-*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--n-e---ie-*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--n-e-s-ie-*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

*Oha!...der Profi haut aber auch wieder zu!!*





*--n-e-spie-*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Bin ratlos 

Ein L


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bin ratlos
> 
> Ein L





...glaube ich dir nicht !!! 





*L-n-e-spiel*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Ah ja jetzt :WOW: ein Ä


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...juti !!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Län-e-spiel*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Ah wieder *d*a


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

Jo, musste das Modem reseten...läuft wieder !!!


*Lände-spiel*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Dann ist ja gut wink2

Noch das R :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Länderspiel*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Was leichtest 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...das "O" wie Ostern


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

So einfach auch nicht happy010


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...also doch schwer !!!





Das "e" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Nein wink2

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...den *I*gel bitte mal bemühen wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Der schläft schon


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

..na jut, dann das "r" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Geht doch 

_ e r _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...mal das "n"


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...das "S" ??


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Auch nicht  dabei so einfach


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

das "a" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Geht doch 

_ e r _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...ach du Schei.....




*... das "H" passt *wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Sag ich doch ganz einfach 

H e r _ h a


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

....na dann noch das charmante "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Jawohl die gute alte "H e r t h a"


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Wie immer das E


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

:thumbup:



*---e------*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

*Tooorrrr !!!!*:WOW:


*S--e-s----*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Hau mal das T rein


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...ich haue !!!

*S--e-st---*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Falsche Stelle 

Dann das H


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...nix "H" dabei !!


*S--e-st---*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S--erst---*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...auch Paule ist nicht dabei !!!



*S--erst---*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

....auch kein "N" dabei !!!


*S--erst---*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...nicht blöd, aber lebensnotwendig !!!!
Hau mal noch ein Selbstlaut rein, dann haste es, GARANTIERT !!!wink2


*S--erst---*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Doppelt ff


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

Na geht doch !!!wink2


*S--erst-ff*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Geht immer  mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

...jup !!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Sa-erst-ff*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2018)

..auch die dicke Ute braucht es !

*Sauerst-ff*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2018)

Jo  dann noch den *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:



*Sauerstoff*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Mach noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

wie immer zum Auftakt das hübsche "e"


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

..das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

...das "n" Bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

...dann muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Der rettet dich wieder 

E i _ _ e i _


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

...meen kleener Igel 




...dann bitte das zackige "Z" wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Logo 

E i _ z e i _


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

...und das "s" gleich hinterher !


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

E i s z e i _


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2018)

...und das "t" wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2018)

Natürlich die "E i s z e i t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2018)

*------------*


----------



## Max100 (21 März 2018)

Dann mal das* E *wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2018)

:thumbup:


*--------e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2018)

ich will keinen *S*chnee mehr


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2018)

...kein "n" dabei, aber das "s" :thumbup:


*-----s--e-e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2018)

der *I*gel erwacht aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2018)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*----is-ie-e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2018)

sehe ich da nicht zwei *M*urmeltiere


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2018)

...gute Augen !!!


*--mmis-ie-e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2018)

da brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2018)

...jo !!!


*--mmis-ie-el*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2018)

wo ein Löwe ist, ist auch ein *T*iger nicht weit


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2018)

...stimmt !!wink2


*--mmistie-el*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2018)

Versuche mal das F wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2018)

dann lass die *G*rille zirpen


----------



## Max100 (22 März 2018)

Das *u *hinterher


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das F wink2





:thumbup::thumbup: *--mmistiefel*


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass die *G*rille zirpen






:thumbup::thumbup: *G-mmistiefel*


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das *u *hinterher





:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Gummistiefel*


----------



## Max100 (22 März 2018)

Mach ich mal weiter...

*----------*


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2018)

...na dann das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2018)

ich lass wieder den *I*gel laufen


----------



## hirnknall (22 März 2018)

Ich halte mich da rau*S* soso


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2018)

*-e-s------*


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann das übliche "E" bitte



ist vorhanden


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Ich halte mich da rau*S* soso



ja auch vorhanden


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich lass wieder den *I*gel laufen



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2018)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



Nö, diesmal nicht tssss


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2018)

was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2018)

...und das "r" gleich hinterher !!!


----------



## Max100 (25 März 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *-e-s-r----*



Kein a

kein t

aber ein r


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2018)

...das "u" mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (25 März 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "u" mal bitte



Nö, diesmal nicht happy010


----------



## schiwi51 (25 März 2018)

dann lass ich mal den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2018)

...das "o" mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (26 März 2018)

*-e-s-ro---*

Der Löwe brüllt nicht

o ist aber drinne


----------



## schiwi51 (26 März 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *K*amel


----------



## Max100 (26 März 2018)

*-e-s-ro-k--*

das Kamel ist da


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2018)

Versuche mal das T wink2


----------



## Max100 (26 März 2018)

Dieses mal nicht


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2018)

Dann ein C


----------



## Max100 (26 März 2018)

*-e-s-rock--*

ist dabei das c


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Max100 (26 März 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



Nöö, keiner drin


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## hirnknall (26 März 2018)

Kei*N* Pla*N*


----------



## Max100 (27 März 2018)

*-e-s-rocken*

leider kein u, aber ein n


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

..aha, das zweite "e" doch noch gefunden !!




*...das "F" bitte mal *


----------



## schiwi51 (27 März 2018)

da fehlt noch ein *L*ama


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Nehme noch das B 

Da Max ins Krankenhaus muss sage ich die Lösung stimmt wink2

"Felsbrocken"


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...das "E" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Logo  ich bin nicht so kleinlich 

_ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...na dann auch noch das "r"


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...und der *I*gel ist auch da !!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Sicher wink2

_ e i _ _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...wie siehts mit dem "N" aus??


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ e i n _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...das "T" mal bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...das "B" ??


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Ah bist wieder in der Spur 

_ e i n b e r _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...dit war jetzt Zufall !!!wink2

*...das nette "g" bitte mal *


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Klasse

_ e i n b e r g


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...na dann knall mal noch das "W" rin wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Jawohl der "W e i n b e r g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...jetzt mal was leckeres !!!



*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Ein leckeres E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

jo !!!:thumbup:


*----------e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Bitte mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...kein "S" dabei 

*----------e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Hau mal ein R rein


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

:thumbup:


*----r-----e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----r---a-e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*--h-r---a-e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Was soll den da *l*ecker sein


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--hlr--la-e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Ah ja ist lecker  ein K


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

ja, der Feinschmecker spricht !!!


*K-hlr--la-e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Dann mal den *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...auch der *O*tto weiß was gut ist wink2


*Kohlro-la-e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Die *U*te auch


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

klar, bei dem Leckerli muss auch die dicke *U*te dabei sein wink2



*Kohlroula-e*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Dann noch das D


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Kohlroulade *


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Ein leichtes schnelles wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

mal wieder das übliche "e" wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...das "a" bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Jawohl

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

dann das "r" wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

..das "N" ??


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Nee was schauste denn gerade


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

*L*änderspiel


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ _ a l l


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...das "s" bitte malwink2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Jetzt läufts 

_ _ s s _ a l l


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...das "F" mal bitte !!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Logo 

F _ s s _ a l l


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...und das "u"


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Gut geraten 

F u s s _ a l l


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

...das "B" passt auch irgendwie


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2018)

Passt  ist der "F u s s b a l l" :thumbup:

So bin weg für heute wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2018)

Alles klar N8 Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Hau mal das E rein


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

:thumbup:...Hallo Rolli 





*-e--e----e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

*H*uhu Herthaner hiho


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 


*-e--e----e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--e--sse-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

jep !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--er-sse-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

*I*gel marsch


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

...nee, nix Igel !!


*-e--er-sse-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

...kein "N" dabei !!wink2


*-e--er-sse-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Dann das M wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

...auch das "M" ist nicht dabei, versuch mal den Buchstaben davor wink2



*-e--er-sse-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Dann das L


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-eller-ssel*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-ellerassel*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Dann mal noch das K :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Kellerassel*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Also ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Logo

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2018)

...das "B" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2018)

Leider kein B

Internet da Internet weg Internet da Internet weg nene :angry:


----------



## hirnknall (28 März 2018)

Tja, dumme *S*ache


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...das "r" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Ist dabei 

_ a r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...das "w" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Gut 

_ a r w _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...und das "o"


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Sehr gut

_ a r w o _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...jetzt mal das "e"...spät aber immerhin !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Läuft ja nicht weg 

_ a r w o _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...eben !!!



*...das schicke "K"...und das ganz vorne !!*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

War doch zu leicht 

K a r w o _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...brauche ich nicht so viel denken 

...und jetzt das hohe "c"


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Das denken schaltest du aber beim KW Spiel aus 

K a r w o c _ e


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

Bin Hausmeister, ick denke nie !!! 







...und das "h"


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Das arme Haus ohno

K a r w o c h e :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...wohnen sowieso nur Asylanten drin !!! wink2


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Dann mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

:thumbup:

*-a-------*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Nehme mal das W


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...nee !!!wink2


*-a-------*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Dann das übliche E


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

:thumbup:


*-a--e----*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...auch das "s" nicht dabei 


*-a--e----*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...auch das "H" ist nicht dabei


*-a--e----*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

*B*lödes Wort wieder


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...auch nicht dabei !!!


*-a--e----*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...auch das "P" ist nicht dabei


*-a--e----*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a--en---*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

Einmal die *K*atze


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

...ahaaaa !!!!! 




*Ka--enk--*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2018)

tssss keine Ahnung ein T


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

:thumbup:

*Kat-enk--*


----------



## hirnknall (29 März 2018)

M*o*ep :kotz:


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Kat-enk-o*


----------



## hirnknall (29 März 2018)

Wollte zwar nie der Starter einer neuen Runde sein, aber egal, was schert mich mein Geschwätz gestern 

Hätte ich zwar gleich machen können, aber ich löse jetzt einfach mal 

Helge Schneider :WOW:

Sorry, meinte natürlich *Katzenklo* dance2


----------



## hirnknall (29 März 2018)

OK, so frech wie ich halt nun mal bin, läute ich gleich mal die nächste Runde ein 

*--------------*

Hoffe natürlich, ich habe mich nicht verzählt


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2018)

Nehme mal das übliche E


----------



## hirnknall (30 März 2018)

Gute Entscheidung :thumbup:

--------e-e--e


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2018)

Dann mal bitte das S


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2018)

...und das "r" gleich hinterher !!!


----------



## Max100 (31 März 2018)

Und ich möchte ein A


----------



## hirnknall (31 März 2018)

@ Rolli
Das *S*, leider nein 

@ Marco2
Das *R* ist immer eine gute Wahl, aber diesmal ... 

@ Max100
Oh*A*, Respekt :WOW:
*--a-----e-e--e*


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2018)

...na dann das "N"


----------



## hirnknall (31 März 2018)

*N*a gut 

*--a-----e-en-e*


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2018)

...und gleich das "T" hinterher wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2018)

und ich das H bitte


----------



## hirnknall (31 März 2018)

@ marco2
Hmmh, ein *N* also 

*--a-----e-ente*

@ Rolli
Sorry, das *H* hat sich heute kurzfristig krank gemeldet


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2018)

Versuche mal das B


----------



## hirnknall (31 März 2018)

*B*ravo :good:

*B-a-----e-ente*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

...das nette "L" !wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## hirnknall (1 Apr. 2018)

@ Marco2
*L*ogisch 

@ Rolli
War mir nicht ganz sicher von wegen Umlauten, nehme daher dein *U* auch als *Ü* 

*Blau-lü-elente*

Ansonsten, ihr tendenziell auf einem guten Weg. Allerdings ist der noch lang und steinig soso


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## hirnknall (1 Apr. 2018)

*G*önnte sein 

*Blau-lügelente*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Dann noch ein F


----------



## hirnknall (1 Apr. 2018)

OK, ich gebe mich geschlagen hiho







*Blauflügelente*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

War doch gar nicht so schwer 

Also weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hirnknall (1 Apr. 2018)

*A*uf ein Neues


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Sehr gut 

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

...das "P" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Jawohl 

A p _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

...und das "R"


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Ist wohl zu einfach 

A p r _ _ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

..das "i" mal bitte !wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Logo

A p r i _ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

..das "e" bitte mal !


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Mach ich wink2

A p r i _ _ _ _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

,,,na dann noch das "z"


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Woher weist du das bloss 

A p r i _ _ _ _ e r z


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

*...und das "s" *


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Mach ich

A p r i _ s _ _ e r z


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

...und das "c" gleich hinterher !wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

War klar 

A p r i _ s c _ e r z


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

,,und das "h":thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

Endspurt 

A p r i _ s c h e r z


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

und das nette "L"


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

So jetzt kann ich ins Bett 

Das leichte "A p r i l s c h e r z" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

N8 Rolli....stelle schon mal neues ein wink2


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2018)

n8 Marco noch das E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2018)

...kein "E" dabei !!!wink2


*--------*


----------



## Max100 (2 Apr. 2018)

Vielleicht ein "A"?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2018)

...auch kein "A" dabei 


*--------*


----------



## Max100 (2 Apr. 2018)

Dann versuche ich´s mal mit der *D*ora


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2018)

nee, aber ich glaube die trinkt auch sowas! wink2


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2018)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2018)

...kein "s" dabei 

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2018)

aber *H*allo


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--h----h*


----------



## Max100 (3 Apr. 2018)

*o*hh wie schön


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2018)

ich nehme das *C*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

kein "o" aber das "c" :thumbup:


*--h---ch*


----------



## Max100 (3 Apr. 2018)

Dann halt mal das *i*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--h-i-ch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort klappt immer


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...kein blödes Wort, aber ein helles Getränk 



*--h-i-ch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

*W*asser passt nicht


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...nicht so ganz....*Muuuuhhhh...*




*--h-i-ch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Ich *M*uuhhh zurück


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--hmi-ch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Ich glaube ein L


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...jup :thumbup::thumbup:


*--hmilch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-uhmilch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

und noch die *K*uh zur muuuhhh


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...jo !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Kuhmilch*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...das attraktive "e" bitte mal:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...dann das "r"


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Auch dabei wink2

_ _ _ _ _ r _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...und das "n"


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...na dann das "s"


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...sehr unerfreulich 


...das "a" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Wird noch unerfreulicher  auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

..aha!!! ...dann bitte mal das "B"


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

aha 

B _ _ _ b r _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...muss mal den *I*gel bemühen wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Sehr gut 

B i _ _ b r i e _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...das "F" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Hast du in deine Kugel geschaut 

B i _ _ b r i e f


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...nee, ich habe jetzt Würfel mit Buchstaben 




...und die sagen mir jetzt Doppel "T"


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Schön für dich 

B i t t b r i e f


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

*--------------*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Klar das E :jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...oha...auch gewürfelt !!! 






*---e-----e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Nee ich brauch sowas nicht  ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---e---s-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2018)

Ich habe meinen *I*gel :jumping::jumping:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2018)

...nee, zu schwer für den Kleenen wink2



*---e---s-e--e-*


----------



## Max100 (4 Apr. 2018)

Dann *r*ollen wir ihn mal


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e---s-e--er*


----------



## Max100 (4 Apr. 2018)

*H*ab ich ein Glück


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 


*---e---s-e--er*


----------



## Max100 (4 Apr. 2018)

*D*as ist schade


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2018)

seh' ich da ein *Z*ebra?


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2018)

...kein "D" aber das "Z" !!!


*---e-z-s-e--er*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Max100 (4 Apr. 2018)

Und eine *I*da


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2018)

ich nehme zwei *L*öwen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2018)

...kein "N"...kein "i"...aber das "L"


*---e-z-s-eller*


----------



## Max100 (5 Apr. 2018)

Ist ja ein *T*oprätsel


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2018)

jup!!! 


*---etz-steller*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2018)

dann lass ich den *U*hu fliegen


----------



## Max100 (5 Apr. 2018)

Da kommt aber die *P*olizei...


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



*P--etzusteller*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Apr. 2018)

ich sehe ein *K*amel


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*P-ketzusteller*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2018)

Komme ich ja richtig  das A bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2018)

:thx:


*Paketzusteller*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (7 Apr. 2018)

Wie immer das *e* bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...das "A" :thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Apr. 2018)

ich versuche den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Das A ja das I nein 

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...das "r" mal bitte !!


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Apr. 2018)

was ist mit dem *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Weder das R noch das U


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...na dann das "O"


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Was soll ich sagen  Nein


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort !!!


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Hast Recht wink2 aber kein B


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

*D*anke !!


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Bitte  ist was tierrisches wink2


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

..is ja *t*ierrisch !!!


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Aber ohne T


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

....das "*K*" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...das "F"


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Nein  kann man drauf reiten wink2


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

..das "M"


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Kein M  dreh den Buchstaben mal um wink2


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

nö...erstmal das "c" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Wird auch Zeit 

_ a _ _ a c _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

Jo... das "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Logo 

_ a _ _ a c h


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...na dann noch das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Sicher 

_ a l l a c h


----------



## hirnknall (7 Apr. 2018)

Klein Plan, warum ich das sage, aber irgendwie ist es *W*ärmer geworden soso


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Hast Recht und nAbend 

W a l l a c h :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (7 Apr. 2018)

Moin hiho

Ich befürchte, ich habe die nächste Runde, dabei wollte ich eigentlich *H*engst sagen 

Egal, diesmal wird es hart wink2

*-------------*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...hau mal ein paar "e" rin


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

und ein paar S


----------



## hirnknall (7 Apr. 2018)

@ Marco2
Glückwunsch, das war's :good:

*Eeeeeeeeeeeee*


OK, ganz so einfach ist es natürlich nicht, aber das *E* haben wir schon mal 

@ Rolli

Ich gebe es ja ungern zu, aber das *S* ist auch dabei 

*-e---s-e-s---*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2018)

...na dann mal das unwiderstehliche "R"wink2


----------



## hirnknall (7 Apr. 2018)

Nicht schlecht 

*Re---s-e-s---*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2018)

Ein T wie Torte


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2018)

...und den *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Apr. 2018)

da wird doch wohl auch ein *N*ilpferd dabei sein


----------



## hirnknall (8 Apr. 2018)

@ Rolli, Marco2 & schiwi51

Ich sehe schon, ich habe es hier mit Profis zu tun :good:

War alles dabei 

*Re-t-s-ensi-n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## hirnknall (8 Apr. 2018)

*O*K wink2

*Re-t-s-ension*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2018)

Das P wie Paul


----------



## hirnknall (8 Apr. 2018)

Leider nicht da*P*ei ohno

Wurde ja auch mal Zeit, dass euer Lauf gestoppt wird :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2018)

...das "z" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## hirnknall (8 Apr. 2018)

@ Marco2
Gewohnt *z*ielsicher :rock:

@ Rolli
A*b*er wer wird denn gleich ... tssss

*Re-t-szension*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2018)

...na das dicke "K" passt doch auch noch !!!wink2


----------



## hirnknall (8 Apr. 2018)

Wir nähern uns der Champagner Dusche :thumbup:

*Rekt-szension*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...na dann das "a" noch :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (9 Apr. 2018)

Glückwunsch, das war's :supi:

*Rektaszension*







Na dann, hau rein


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...mal wieder ganz was leichtes: wink2


*-----------*


----------



## Max100 (9 Apr. 2018)

Dann muss ein *e *drin sein


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

und das S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "e" ist dabei, das "s" nicht !!



*-----e-e---*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

*I*gel fass


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

jup !!!! :thumbup:


*--i--e-e--i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...kein "A" dabei !!


*--i--e-e--i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...auch das "H"...nicht dabei !!


*--i--e-e--i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

*B*löd wieder mal


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:




*B-i--e-e--i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ein L wie lang


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*B-ille-e--i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Brille-e--i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Dann das T wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Brille-et-i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

jep !!!:thumbup:


*Brille-etui*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Dann noch das N :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:



*Brillenetui*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Dann mal los wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "B" mal bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...mal das "e" bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Geht (fast) immer 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2018)

was ist mit der *R*ingelnatter


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Leider nichts


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "N" wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...dann das "S"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2018)

ich versuche das *C*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Auch kein C


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "T"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "W"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Nein kein Wal wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "G"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Auch keine Garnelle wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "K" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Der Krebs auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "F"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Nein ist kein Fisch  aber im Wasser wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "L"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Da hat sich einer schlau gemacht 

_ _ _ l l e n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...ne dit is Zufall !!


...das nette "Q" mal bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Naja bei so vielen Tipps 

Q _ _ l l e n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

naja, eher keine Buchstaben mehr übrig !!




...das "u" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Sind noch genug da 

Q u _ l l e n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...ich habe nur noch das "A" hier


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Stimmt die "Q u a l l e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Wie immer das E


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup:



*-----e-*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ich habe einen Lauf  mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...kein "S" dabei

*-----e-*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

*L*auf beendet happy010


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...auch das "L" ist nicht dabei 


*-----e-*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----er*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

*u*nd jetzt


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...auch nicht dabei......Otto Walkes ist so einer !!


*-----er*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ein *B*arde


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

neee !!!...Jerry Lewis war auch so einer


*-----er*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Schausp*i*eler


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup: ein vermeintlich lustiger !!



*---i-er*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Die *K*ebekus auch


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:WOW::thumbup::thumbup:


*K--iker*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

und jetzt kommt der *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...spät, aber er kommt !!





*Ko-iker*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Dann mal noch das M


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Komiker*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "e" bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "n"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...dann das "r" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Das R auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...dann das "H"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2018)

was ist mit dem *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...und dem "S" ???


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Leider kein i


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Aber das S

S _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Apr. 2018)

was ist mit einem *H*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...oder dem "T" ??


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Das H nicht aber das T :thumbup:

S t _ t e


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

@ Schiwi...Willste nicht???...sonst mache ich es !!!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...na dann das "u" wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Jawohl die "S t u t e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

Warst du heute reiten ?.....schon wieder so ein Vierbeiner !!!







*-------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ein P wie Pferd


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

..."P" nix dabei !!!


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Dachte ich mir  ein E


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...schon besser !!!



*E------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 


*E------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Bestimmt ein R


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das nett "r"...auch nicht dabei !!


*E------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...kein "S" 


*E------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

*I*gel Einsatz


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

auch der Igel ist nicht dabei !!!


*E------*


...das Runde muß ins Eckige !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*E---a--*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Doppel L wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

jo !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*E---all*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Hau mal das C rein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...ich haue !!:thumbup:


*Ec--all*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Hau nochmal das B


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...machen wir doch glatt weg ...


*Ec-ball*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch der *K*arl


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW::thx:



*Eckball*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Noch ein leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...das "A" Bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Leider kein A denk mal an den Typen von vorhin


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...da fällt mir nur das "i" ein


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Klasse  wink2

I _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

..und das "D" wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Passt 

I d i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

...hau mal den *O*tto noch rin :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

mach ich wink2

I d i o _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2018)

und das "T"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2018)

Jo ist der "I d i o t" können ihn auch beim Namen nennen cUnderwood


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

C wie Idiot


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

...kein "C" dabei !!!


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Versuche mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

...auch das "E" nicht dabei 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein S


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

jup !!!:thumbup:


*----s---*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

...kein "R" dabei 


*----s---*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Aber bestimmt das A


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a--s---*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ah-s---*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Der *I*gel ist wach


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

...das ist gut !:thumbup:


*-ah-si--*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

und den doppel *N*ordpol


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

...kriegst sogar drei von mir !


*-ahnsinn*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Jo dann noch das W


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Wahnsinn*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Sage aber jetzt mal nAbend


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

N8 Rolli !!!!

...aber zwei "e" brauche ich noch !!!


----------



## Max100 (10 Apr. 2018)

Ein bescheidenes *A *bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Apr. 2018)

ich lass den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Leider kein E und kein T aber das A 

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (10 Apr. 2018)

Dann frage ich mal nach der *D*ora?


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Auch kein D


----------



## Max100 (10 Apr. 2018)

Das ist aber *s*chade


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Geht doch 

A _ s _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (10 Apr. 2018)

*H*am wa den auch?wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Sogar doppelt wink2

A _ s _ h _ _ _ h


----------



## Max100 (10 Apr. 2018)

Jetzt s*o*llen sich andere mal quälen...


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Auch dabei wink2

A _ s _ h _ o _ h


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2018)

...das nette "c"


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Logo 

A _ s c h _ o c h


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Apr. 2018)

lass den *L*öwen los


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2018)

Auch dabei 

A _ s c h l o c h


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

*R*iecht irgendwie nach einer neuen Runde :kotz:


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Sieht so aus 

Ist das "A r s c h l o c h" :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

OK 

Nach diesen tiefen Einblicken in den menschlichen Körper, was haltet ihr davon 

*------- -------*


----------



## Max100 (11 Apr. 2018)

Ich halte viel vom *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Ich von der *S*au


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

...und ne *R*atte wink2


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

*S.e.r* gut, alles dabei wink2

*-e----- S--r-se*


----------



## Max100 (11 Apr. 2018)

Na dann, vielleicht auch *d*er?


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

@ Rolli
*T*reffer :thumbup:

@ Max100
*D*aneben 

*Te----- S--r-se*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2018)

da muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

*I*st auch dabei 

*Te--i-- S--rise*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2018)

ich sehe auch noch ein *U*hupärchen


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

In der Tat, zwei St*U*eck latt:

*Te-ui-- Su-rise*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2018)

da passt ein *A*dler auch ganz gut dazu


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

Glückwunsch, haben wir alles im Angebot :good:

*Te-ui-a Sunrise*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Dann bitte das L wink2


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

*L*assen wir durchgehen 

*Te-uila Sunrise*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

würde sagen da fehlt noch das q wink2


----------



## hirnknall (11 Apr. 2018)

Und ich würde sagen, du eröffnest die nächste Runde dance2


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Und ich würde sagen, du eröffnest die nächste Runde dance2





*....kann man das trinken oder soll man damit ne Bombe bauen ? *


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hier das neue
> 
> _ _ _ _ _




...n*a*bend Rolli :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Hallo der Herr und ja wink2

A _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

...wo ein "a" ist....ist auch ein "b"


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Apr. 2018)

ich lass das *N*ilpferd schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Das B ja das N nein 

A _ _ b _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

*I*gel fass !!!!


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

Der schläft


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

...schöne Grüsse an die *U*te :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2018)

mach ich  aber nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2018)

....jetzt kommt der dicke *O*tto wink2


----------



## Max100 (12 Apr. 2018)

Ob der wohl *k*ommt?


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2018)

Beide leider nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Apr. 2018)

was ist mit dem *D*ackel


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2018)

Nein  ist kleiner wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Apr. 2018)

ein *g*anz blödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2018)

Gar nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Apr. 2018)

ich glaube den *E*sel hatten wir noch gar nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2018)

Hatte mich schon gewundert wink2

A _ _ b e


----------



## hirnknall (12 Apr. 2018)

*T*ja, was soll ich da sagen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2018)

...das "Z" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2018)

Weder das T noch das Z


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2018)

...das "M"


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2018)

Jawohl wink2

A m _ b e


----------



## hirnknall (13 Apr. 2018)

Ich gebe mal ein *Q* wie Amqbe 

Sorry, bin übers Wochenende weg, da kann ich keine neue Runde übernehmen :mussweg:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2018)

...das "ö" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2018)

Aber sicher die "A m ö b e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Apr. 2018)

dann lassen wir wieder einmal den *E*sel ran


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup:


*-------e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2018)

Bitte ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Apr. 2018)

ich versuche es mit einem *N*ilpferd


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2018)

S 

...N 




*S------e*


----------



## Max100 (15 Apr. 2018)

Dann mal das *U*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Apr. 2018)

ich lass den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2018)

...kein U...kein H..


*S------e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2018)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup:


*S-----te*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Apr. 2018)

mich laust der *A*ffe


----------



## Max100 (15 Apr. 2018)

Ich versuch´s mal mit nem *o*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2018)

...a 

....o 






*S---a-te*


----------



## Max100 (15 Apr. 2018)

Dann *r*oll mal weiter


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Si--arte*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2018)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Robe22 (15 Apr. 2018)

Ich versuche mal die *M*aus


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K wie Karl



:thumbup::thumbup:

*Si-karte*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal die *M*aus



:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Simkarte*


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2018)

Hier mal ein neues Wort 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2018)

....3x das "e" bitte wink2


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....3x das "e" bitte wink2



Ich habe natürlich ein Wort ohne *e* gewählt


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich ein Wort ohne *e* gewählt



...auch nicht schlecht !!!





...dann 2x das "a" bittewink2


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2018)

Ein *a* gibt es bei dem Wort auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2018)

...sehr unerfreulich 


*...das "r" bitte mal *


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2018)

Damit kann ich dienen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2018)

...das "n" gleich hinterher


----------



## Robe22 (17 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "n" gleich hinterher



Nein, leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2018)

...dann mal bitte das "s"


----------



## Max100 (18 Apr. 2018)

Haste mal ein *u*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Apr. 2018)

ich versuche ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2018)

Mal ein V


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2018)

Kein u, aber s, t und v sind dabei:

V _ _ _ s s _ _ r t


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto bitte


----------



## Robe22 (18 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto bitte



Sogar zwei davon 

V o _ _ s s _ o r t


----------



## hirnknall (18 Apr. 2018)

*K*urios


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2018)

...und das "P" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2018)

Glaube da fehlt noch das L wink2


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2018)

Ihr habt alle gut geraten :thumbup:

*Volkssport* war gesucht.

Rolli darf weitermachen


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2018)

Wir sind immer gut Herr Robe wink2

Mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (20 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wir sind immer gut Herr Robe wink2




Ich habs gemerkt 


Ein "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2018)

Nehme nie ein E


----------



## hirnknall (20 Apr. 2018)

Kl*A*r :jumping: Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2018)

Leider auch kein A


----------



## Max100 (21 Apr. 2018)

*M*ach mal...


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2018)

....das "S"


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2018)

Kein M aber das S 

_ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2018)

ich versuche ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2018)

Leider kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2018)

was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2018)

...das "U" bitte mal


----------



## hirnknall (22 Apr. 2018)

Sehr gut, und aus lauter Verzweiflung gebe ich noch ein beherztes *O* dazu


----------



## Max100 (22 Apr. 2018)

*B*itte, bitte...


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2018)

Kein L ,Kein U ,Kein O


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2018)

Aber das B wink2

_ _ _ b _ s


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2018)

...das große "K" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Max100 (22 Apr. 2018)

*I*ch möchte den...


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2018)

Sehr gut beide dabei 

K _ _ b i s


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2018)

dann nehme ich das *R*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2018)

Logo 

K _ r b i s


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2018)

*ü* .


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2018)

Jo :WOW: der "K ü r b i s" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2018)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2018)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Max100 (24 Apr. 2018)

Ist die *D*ora auch dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2018)

...das "r"


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das übliche E



ist natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ist die *D*ora auch dabei?



nein, diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r"



Doppeltreffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2018)

Hau mal ein S rein


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal ein S rein



kann keines reinhauen, weil keines da ist


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2018)

...das "a" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "a" mal bitte



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2018)

...das nette "n"


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das nette "n"



ist vorhanden 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r n _ r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...und das "g"


----------



## Max100 (25 Apr. 2018)

Dann bringe ich mal die *B*erta ins Spiel.


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



nicht eins sondern drei :thumbup:

*_ o _ _ _ o r n _ r o _*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "g"



leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann bringe ich mal die *B*erta ins Spiel.



passt 

*_ o _ _ _ o r n b r o _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...das Doppel "L" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das Doppel "L" bitte wink2



gerne 

*_ o l l _ o r n b r o _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...na dann das nette "V" in groß bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann das nette "V" in groß bitte mal



ganz groß 

*V o l l _ o r n b r o _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...und das "k" gleich hinterher !!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "k" gleich hinterher !!wink2



jetzt wird's aber schwer 

*V o l l k o r n b r o _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...auch das nette "t" begehrt Einlass !


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Da hat der Marco aber Gas gegeben


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...jep !!!! Hallo Rolli !


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...auch das nette "t" begehrt Einlass !



Volltreffer :thumbup:

*V o l l k o r n b r o t*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...kein "e" dabei 


*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *A*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...jep !!!





*-----a---*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *U*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...nix "u" dabei 


*-----a---*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

und was ist mit einem *S*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

....auch das "s"....nicht dabei 



*-----a---*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*-----ar--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--o--ar--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...kein "n" dabei 


*--o--ar--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

M wie Mist


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...genau 


*--o-mar--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

*G*lück gehabt wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *G*lück gehabt wink2




...das wars dann aber schon !!!wink2


*--o-mar--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

*K*urzes Glück


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...Glück kommt wieder !!!! :WOW:


*--o-mark-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Logo  vorne das F wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

jep !!!! :thumbup::thumbup:



*F-o-mark-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

G*l*eich in Ruhe Fussball


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Flo-mark-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Dann das H


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Flohmark-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Dann noch das T wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Flohmarkt*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Dann schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

Vielleicht ist doch wieder einmal ein *E* dabei


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Nein drei 

_ e e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...das "r" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

ein *S* würde gut passen


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Sehr gut  beides

S e e _ _ e r _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

das "d" bitte malwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

na dann passt ein *P* auch ganz gut


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Wieder beide richtig 

S e e p _ e r d


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

@ schiwi....willst du ????


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

schiwi will nicht 


...ich tippe mal vorsichtig das "f" wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Jawohl das "S e e p f e r d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Klar das E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...für dich immer !!!wink2



*---------e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Dann auch das S


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

Tooorrr Duisburg !!!:WOW:


*--s---s--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Hoffentlich am *W*ochenende


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

ich hätte gerne ein großes *G*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hoffentlich am *W*ochenende





kein "W" dabei !!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne ein großes *G*




:thumbup::thumbup:


*G-s---s--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

zwei *A* wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Gas--as-he*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

da brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

ich nehme das C wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



*Gas-lasche*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Ich glaube das F


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:



*Gasflasche*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Schon wieder 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...das "a" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2018)

ein *O* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Nee nehme lieber das gewohnte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...das "E" :WOW:............


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Klar wink2

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...und das "r" gleich hinterher !!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2018)

Ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2018)

...das nette "F"


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2018)

ich versuche ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

Natürlich wink2

_ e l _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2018)

...das "V" wie Veltins


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

Nein kein Bier


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2018)

da muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

Er muss 

_ e l _ _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2018)

Das große "D" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2018)

ich setze auf's *P*ferd


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Das große "D" bitte mal wink2



Klar doch 

D e l _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich setze auf's *P*ferd



Auch wink2

D e l p _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2018)

bitte hinten ein *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

OK :thumbup:

D e l p _ i n


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2018)

Habe ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass mich die *H*urtigruten echt mal reizen würden


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2018)

Mich auch die haben gute Touren wink2

und ja ist der "D e l p h i n" :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2018)

OK, nachdem unser nächster gemeinsamer Urlaub gebongt ist 

*--------- ----------*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...das nette "E" bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (27 Apr. 2018)

Ich nehm dann mal das *a*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Apr. 2018)

ich setze auf den *I*gel


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Alles D*a*b*ei* :good:

*A-a-----e ----e--i--*


----------



## Max100 (27 Apr. 2018)

Dann bin ich mal *m*utig


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

@ Max100

*M*ut wird bei mir immer belohnt 

@ Rolli

Das *S*, leider nein 

*A-am----e ----e--i--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein D wie Dora


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

*D*iesmal leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein B wie blödes Wort


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

*B*einahe soso


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Dann das C wink2


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Ist mir ja schon fast peinlich, aber ich muss dich leider schon wieder enttäuschen, kein *©* tssss

*A-am----e ----e--i--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

*L*eck mich doch


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

*L*ieber nicht :kotz:

Noch mal zur Erinnerung die bisherigen Tips wink2

*abcdeilms*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Mach ich mal weiter abcde*f* wink2


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

*F*ast  Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Dann das G wink2


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

*G*uter Versuch, aber , ähhm, nein wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Das mal das H wie Hirn


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

*H*uch 

*A-am---he ----e--i--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Da hat es ge*k*racht


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Respe*k*t :good:

*A-am---he ----ek-i--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

*N*a dann 

*Anam---he ----ek-i-n*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Dieser *R*olli latt:

*Anam-r-he -r--ek-i-n*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Läuf*t* jetzt


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

In der *T*at 

*Anam-r-he -r--ekti-n*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

*O*hhhooooo, ist hier wat los :WOW:


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Tja, der Rolli hat ein wenig vorgelegt hiho

Ach so, das *O*, haben wir auch wink2

*Anamor-he -ro-ektion*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...das "c" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Beide *P*s sind dabei 

*Anamorphe Pro-ektion*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...dann hau mal das "j" noch rin :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Gut erkannt dance2

Ich löse auf:

*Anamorphe Projektion*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

*-------*


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

Die kurzen Wörter sind ja meistens die schwierigsten, deshalb hau ich gleich mal ein *A* raus


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Die kurzen Wörter sind ja meistens die schwierigsten, deshalb hau ich gleich mal ein *A* raus



...so siehts aus !!!

---kein "A" dabei 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ist ,man mal kurz weg da seit ihr fertig  nee nee 

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist ,man mal kurz weg da seit ihr fertig  nee nee
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*...kein "E" dabei !!!*

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------s*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Hau mal ein R rein


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...ich haue !!!

*R-----s*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

R*uuuu*ms happy010


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...j*uuuu*t der Mann !!!





*R----us*


----------



## KingSchultz (27 Apr. 2018)

Wie wäre es mit einem i?


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

Hallo !!!

...leider kein "i" dabei !!!



*R----us*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

... auch kein "A" dabei 





*R----us*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein *H*ans vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

*R--h-us*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...immernoch nicht !!! 





Tipp: 





*Rh--h-us*.............Sorry, kleiner Fehler von mir !!!!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...kein "O" dabei 





*Rh--h-us*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Aber bestimmt das Y wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...jupp !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Rhy-h-us*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Ein T wie Tutti Frutti


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

Tutti !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Rhyth-us*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Dann mal noch das M :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:




*Rhythmus*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Auf ein neues dance2dance2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

_ _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2018)

...dann das "r"


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2018)

OK, _Schlamassel_ scheint irgendwie nicht so ganz zu passen, egal, ich gebe trotzdem mal ein *L* :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "r"



Ist dabei 

_ _ a _ _ a r _


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Leider kein L


----------



## hirnknall (28 Apr. 2018)

Dann versuche ich es einfach mal mit so einem ordinären *E* :WOW:

Dass muss es sein soso


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2018)

Bah sowas nehme ich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2018)

...dann das "D" wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2018)

Klasse 

_ _ a _ d a r d


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2018)

...nun das "S"


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Apr. 2018)

ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...nun das "S"



Jawohl 

S _ a _ d a r d


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ein *T* bitte



Auch dabei wink2

S t a _ d a r d


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

dann lass mal das *N*ilpferd los


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2018)

Mach ich glatt 

S t a n d a r d :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

na dann auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2018)

*A*uf, *A*uf


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*uf, *A*uf



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2018)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Max100 (30 Apr. 2018)

Ich versuch´s mal mit *d*em...


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich versuch´s mal mit *d*em...



guter Anfang 

*D _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2018)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2018)

Bitte ein S wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" bitte mal



ist dabei 

*D _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ a r _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein S wink2



ist auch dabei 

*D _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _ _ _ s a r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2018)

und jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt kommt der *I*gel



ja, gleich zweimal 

*D _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ i _ _ s a r _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



ist auch dabei 

*D _ _ _ _ e n _ a _ i _ n s a r _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2018)

...und das "M"


----------



## Max100 (1 Mai 2018)

Dann versuche ichs mal mit dem *o*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



ist vorhanden 

*D _ _ u _ e n _ a _ i _ n s a r _ _ i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "M"



gerne 

*D _ _ u m e n _ a _ i _ n s a r _ _ i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann versuche ichs mal mit dem *o*



guter Versuch 

*D o _ u m e n _ a _ i o n s a r _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2018)

Hau mal das T rein


----------



## Max100 (1 Mai 2018)

Wie wär´s mit nem *k*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2018)

...und das "v" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das T rein



gerne 

*D o _ u m e n t a t i o n s a r _ _ i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit nem *k*



sehr gut 

*D o k u m e n t a t i o n s a r _ _ i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "v" wink2



gut 

*D o k u m e n t a t i o n s a r _ _ i v*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2018)

Nehme mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das C



jetzt aber 

*D o k u m e n t a t i o n s a r c _ i v*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2018)

Klar das H :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar das H :WOW:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*D o k u m e n t a t i o n s a r c h i v*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2018)

Dann mal weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2018)

dann mal wieder das *E*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2018)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...mal bitte das "r"


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2018)

und was ist mit einem *N*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...und das "s" hinterherwink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Leider kein N aber das S 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2018)

dann versuche ich das *T*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Sehr gut :thumbup:

_ _ s _ _ _ _ t t e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...das "H" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Klaro wink2

_ _ s _ h _ _ t t e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...und das "c" begehrt Einlass wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Gut geraten 

_ _ s c h _ _ t t e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...das "n"


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...das "i"


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Sicher 

_ i s c h _ _ t t e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...aha, es geht wieder Richtung Wasser wink2


*...das nette "F" bitte mal *


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Gut erkannt 

F i s c h _ _ t t e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...na dann bitte das "k" :thx:


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

F i s c h k _ t t e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...dann noch das "u"


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Jawohl der "F i s c h k u t t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...aber selbstverständlich :thumbup:


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...für gute Freunde nur das Beste :WOW:


*S-------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2018)

ich versuche ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Ich dann ein C


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...kein "c"...kein "h" wink2


*S-------e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

:thumbup:

*Sa------e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

...ich glaube, der frisst sowas nicht !!! 





*Sa------e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2018)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2018)

:thumbup:


*Sa----r-e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2018)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2018)

ich nehme das *Z*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Sa-z-ur-e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2018)

Ein L bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Mai 2018)

und ich nehme ein *G*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Salzgur-e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2018)

Na dann noch das K wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Salzgurke*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

und dann das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2018)

ich lass mal die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2018)

...und den *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich lass mal die *A*meisen krabbeln



Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und den *E*sel



Aber das E

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem *R*



Jawohl 

_ e r _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2018)

ich versuche ein *O*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2018)

...das "i" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

Leider kein O


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "i" bitte mal



Ist dabei wink2

_ e r i _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann versuche ich ein *N*



Logo 

_ e r i n _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem *H*



Ja nicht schlecht 

H e r i n _


----------



## hirnknall (5 Mai 2018)

Ich probiere mal ein *G* wie gut möglich soso


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Ich probiere mal ein *G* wie gut möglich soso



Natürlich der "H e r i n g" :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

OK, auf ein Neues 

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2018)

Erstmal das E bitte


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

Pfft, immer dieses schnöde *E*, vergiss es einfach


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2018)

*A*ha !.............


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2018)

*O*ho !  .....


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2018)

*N*ana  ......


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

@ Marco2
j*A* :thumbup:

@ Rolli & schiwi51

*NO* idk

*-a---a--*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2018)

Dann eben ein S


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

*S*ehr gut wink2

*-a-s-a-s*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2018)

...das große "H" vorne


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das große "H" vorne



mir würde ein großes *L* vorne besser gefallen


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

*H*eute leider nicht 

Und zwar an keiner Stelle soso


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

Das *L* macht sich vorne auch viel besser :good:

*La-s-a-s*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2018)

ich nehme ein *K*


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

Glückwunsch wir alles 

*La-skaus*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2018)

na gut, dann halt das *B* bitte


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

*B*ravo :supi:

*Labskaus*

Damit übergebe ich die nächste Runde an schiwi51 hiho


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _* wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2018)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2018)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



ist auch dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e*


----------



## Max100 (7 Mai 2018)

Ich bitte um das *a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2018)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um das *a*



habe gleich zwei davon 

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ s a _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



ist leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



richtig 

*_ _ _ _ _ a i _ s a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (7 Mai 2018)

...das "M" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ a i _ s a u _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "M" mal bitte



ist diesmal nicht im Angebot


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2018)

...dann das "G"


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2018)

Bitte mal ein T


----------



## Max100 (8 Mai 2018)

Ich versuch mal den* G*ustav ins Spiel zu bringen


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "G"



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein T



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ t a i _ s a u _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal den* G*ustav ins Spiel zu bringen



das G war schon bei Marco2 nicht vorhanden und durfte nicht mitspielen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2018)

...dreimal das nette "C" bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (8 Mai 2018)

> das G war schon bei Marco2 nicht vorhanden und durfte nicht mitspielen




Dann vielleicht der *H*einrich?


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dreimal das nette "C" bitte mal



das ist der Durchbruch :thumbup:

*C_ c _ t a i _ s a u c e*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht der *H*einrich?



das H hat Rolli schon gestern erfolglos versucht


----------



## Robe22 (8 Mai 2018)

1x *L*abskaus bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> 1x *L*abskaus bitte



guten Appetit 

*C_ c _ t a i l s a u c e*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2018)

*o*haaa ...............


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

:


rdlikes schrieb:


> hala madrid



??? :crazy: .


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *o*haaa ...............



sehr gut 

*C o c _ t a i l s a u c e*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> :
> 
> ??? :crazy: .


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2018)

...und das "K" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "K" bitte wink2



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*C o c k t a i l s a u c e*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2018)

*--------*

....kein "E" dabei !!!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

wenn kein E dabei ist, nehme ich halt das *A*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2018)

...auch "A" ist nicht dabei !!!


*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2018)

dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2018)

...auch das "i" ist nicht dabei 




*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2018)

*O*ho


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2018)

Das ist ja ein *S*chock...


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2018)

...das "o" ist dabei....das "s" leider nicht.


*-o---o--*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2018)

ich versuche ein *H*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 





*-o---o--*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2018)

dann mach ich mit einem *L* weiter


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-oll-o--*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2018)

dann lass mal den *V*ogel fliegen


----------



## hirnknall (9 Mai 2018)

*N*un gut


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass mal den *V*ogel fliegen




...er fliegt !!wink2


*Voll-o--*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *N*un gut




:thumbup::thumbup:


*Voll-on-*


----------



## Max100 (10 Mai 2018)

*K*ann ich den auch nehmen?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2018)

..."K" ist nicht dabei 


*Voll-on-*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Mai 2018)

ein *M* würde gut passen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2018)

...passt !!! :WOW:


*Vollmon-*


----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2018)

*D*ieser Marco tssss


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Vollmond*


----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2018)

Gern geschehen 

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2018)

ich versuche wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2018)

Guter Anfang wink2

*-----e---*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2018)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2018)

ich versuche ein *N*


----------



## hirnknall (12 Mai 2018)

Haben wir 

*--n--er--*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2018)

dann lass ich den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## hirnknall (12 Mai 2018)

Der *L*öwe brüllt leider nicht, dafür ist noch ein zweites *R* am Anfang aufgetaucht. Ist mir heute Mittag irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen soso

*R-n--er--*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2018)

...das "u" mal bitte


----------



## hirnknall (12 Mai 2018)

Ja*u* :good:

*Run--eru-*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2018)

...und das "D"


----------



## hirnknall (13 Mai 2018)

*D*abei 

*Rund-eru-*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2018)

...weiter mit dem "M"


----------



## hirnknall (13 Mai 2018)

Das *M*, aber gerne 

*Rund-erum*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2018)

...na dann noch das "H"


----------



## hirnknall (13 Mai 2018)

*H*ervorzüglich :WOW:

*Rundherum*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2018)

*----------*


----------



## Max100 (14 Mai 2018)

Kein e, sondern das *a*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2018)

dann nehme ich das *E*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2018)

...kein "a" dabei...aber das "e" 


*---e----e-*


----------



## Max100 (14 Mai 2018)

Versuch´s mal mit nem *n*


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2018)

Mal den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2018)

...das "n" :thumbup::thumbup:....für den kleinen Igel zu schnell, das Flugobjekt wink2


*---en---e-*


----------



## Robe22 (14 Mai 2018)

Ein "G" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2018)

...jepp !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*---en--ge-*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Mai 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *R*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---en--ger*


----------



## Max100 (15 Mai 2018)

Toll, funz*t* ja...


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2018)

...nicht so ganz wink2....kein "t" dabei 


*---en--ger*


----------



## Max100 (15 Mai 2018)

Sehr *s*chade...


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2018)

was ist mit einem *J*


----------



## hirnknall (15 Mai 2018)

*D*as ist echt hart


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:...


*D-senj-ger*


----------



## Max100 (16 Mai 2018)

Jetzt mal das* ü*...


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2018)

...jup :thumbup::thumbup:



*Düsenj-ger*


----------



## hirnknall (16 Mai 2018)

*Ä*mhh, tja, also sagen wir mal, na ja, so irgendwie halt soso


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Düsenjäger*


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2018)

Na dann 

*----------*


----------



## Max100 (17 Mai 2018)

Haste mal ein *e*?


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2018)

L*e*ider nein


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2018)

...das *"A"* mal bitte


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2018)

H*a*ben wir 

*----a-a---*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2018)

...das "r"


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Mai 2018)

bitte ein *S*


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2018)

Diesmal kein *R*, dafür aber ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2018)

...das "u" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Mai 2018)

wo ist bitte mein *S* :angry:


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wo ist bitte mein *S* :angry:



Berechtigter Einwand, Asche auf mein Haupt 

Hier kommt's 

*S--sa-a---*

Ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass das *U* aufgrund von Konsolidierungsmaßnahmen diesmal aus dem Programm genommen werden musste soso


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Mai 2018)

dann zaubere mir mal zwei *M* her


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2018)

Mal ein O wie Otto


----------



## hirnknall (18 Mai 2018)

@ schiwi51

Gleich *2* mal 

Na gut, mache ich, aber nur dir zuliebe 

*S-msa-a--m*

@ Rolli

*O*k, na ja, was soll ich sagen, du bist auf dem richtigen Weg, aber leider in der falschen Richtung soso


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## hirnknall (18 Mai 2018)

Sehr gute Entscheidung :good:

*Simsa-a-im*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2018)

...dann mal das "B"


----------



## hirnknall (18 Mai 2018)

Ist da*b*ei :good:

*Simsa-abim*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2018)

Vermute mal ein L wink2


----------



## hirnknall (18 Mai 2018)

Ich gratuliere :good:

*Simsalabim*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2018)

Mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Mai 2018)

fangen wir mal mit *A* an


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2018)

Leider nein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 Mai 2018)

...das "H" mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (19 Mai 2018)

Ich möchte das *u* bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2018)

Beide dabei 

H u _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2018)

ich versuche ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2018)

Logo wink2

H u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Mai 2018)

*D*ann mach ich mal weiter


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2018)

Endlich natürlich der "H u n d" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Mai 2018)

dann wieder mal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Mai 2018)

Ein "E" sollte dabei sein


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Mai 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein "E" sollte dabei sein



ja, sogar zwei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2018)

Bitte mal das ein oder andere S


----------



## Marco2 (24 Mai 2018)

...und das "N"


----------



## Max100 (24 Mai 2018)

Was ist mit der *D*ora?


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Mai 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das ein oder andere S



gerne 

*_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N"



habe zwei davon 

*_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der *D*ora?



das ist einer der wenigen Buchstaben die nicht mitspielen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2018)

...ein paar "r" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Max100 (25 Mai 2018)

Dann vielleicht die *B*erta?


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ein paar "r" bitte mal wink2



eines genügt 

*_ _ _ s _ _ r _ e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht die *B*erta?



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ s _ _ r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ _ n _ s _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (25 Mai 2018)

Dann bestimmt auch die *C*hrista?


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann bestimmt auch die *C*hrista?



nein, die ist mit Dora fortgegangen


----------



## hirnknall (25 Mai 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> nein, die ist mit Dora fortgegangen



*M*it der ist auch nix mehr los


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2018)

...und das "i"


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *M*it der ist auch nix mehr los



stimmt 

*_ _ _ s _ _ r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ m n _ s _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "i"



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ s _ i r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ m n _ s _ i _ *


----------



## Max100 (26 Mai 2018)

*H*ab ich´s mir doch gedacht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2018)

2x das "a" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *H*ab ich´s mir doch gedacht



:thumbup:

*H _ _ s _ i r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ m n _ s _ i _*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> 2x das "a" bitte



gerne, wie gewünscht 

*H a _ s _ i r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ m n a s _ i _*


----------



## hirnknall (26 Mai 2018)

*K*ann nie schaden soso


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2018)

...dann das "y" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *K*ann nie schaden soso



stimmt 

*H a _ s _ i r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ _ m n a s _ i k*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "y" bitte mal wink2



gerne 

*H a _ s _ i r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ y m n a s _ i k*


----------



## Max100 (27 Mai 2018)

Ich mach das *T*or...


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich mach das *T*or...



*T*reffer 

*H a _ s _ i r b e _ s _ _ _ e n _ y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Max100 (28 Mai 2018)

Und das *g*eht auf...


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und das *g*eht auf...



sehr *g*ut 

*H a _ s _ i r b e _ s _ _ _ e n g y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2018)

...ich sehe da eine Invasion von *L*öwen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ich sehe da eine Invasion von *L*öwen



ja, ein richtiges Rudel 

*H a l s _ i r b e l s _ _ l e n g y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Max100 (29 Mai 2018)

*ä*- ich wollte noch was...


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *ä*- ich wollte noch was...



ja was denn? 

*H a l s _ i r b e l s ä _ l e n g y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2018)

...den *U*hu dann noch !


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *U*hu dann noch !



gerne 

*H a l s _ i r b e l s ä u l e n g y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Robe22 (31 Mai 2018)

Das *W*arten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juni 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das *W*arten hat sich gelohnt



ja :WOW:

*H a l s w i r b e l s ä u l e n g y m n a s t i k*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Juni 2018)

Neues Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (3 Juni 2018)

Wie meistens das *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2018)

dann nehme ich ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juni 2018)

...und das *R*


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juni 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wie meistens das *e*



Hier mal nicht wink2


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juni 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann nehme ich ein *A*



3x dabei :thumbup:

_ a _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juni 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das *R*



2x dabei :thumbup:

_ a _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ a r _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2018)

dann lass mal den *T*iger los


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juni 2018)

...und das "*U*"


----------



## Max100 (5 Juni 2018)

Der auch *t*...


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juni 2018)

3x t  und 0x u 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ a _ t _ _ _ _ r t a r t


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2018)

*s*ehr *s*chön


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2018)

...das nette "N" bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (6 Juni 2018)

De*r* ist bestimmt dabei?


----------



## Robe22 (7 Juni 2018)

Ja, ist alles dabei 

_ a n n s _ _ a _ t s s _ _ r t a r t


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juni 2018)

*o*h*o*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2018)

*M*mmmm....lecker


----------



## hirnknall (8 Juni 2018)

*P*uh :zzzzzz: Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2018)

Alles richtig 

M a n n s _ _ a _ t s s p o r t a r t


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2018)

jetzt brauch ich keine *H*ilfe mehr


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> jetzt brauch ich keine *H*ilfe mehr



Ja, ich merke es gerade 

M a n n s _ h a _ t s s p o r t a r t


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *F*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2018)

...habe da noch das nette "C" gefundenwink2


----------



## Robe22 (11 Juni 2018)

Gut gelöst :thumbup:

M a n n s c h a f t s s p o r t a r t

Marco ist dran


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2018)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2018)

dann wieder einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Max100 (12 Juni 2018)

Und das *a *hinterher


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2018)

...kein *e*, kein *a* 




*----------*


----------



## Max100 (12 Juni 2018)

*o*h, wie schade...


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2018)

dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2018)

...kein *o*, kein *i* 


*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2018)

*U*jeh


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2018)

*-u----u---*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juni 2018)

endlic*h*


----------



## Max100 (13 Juni 2018)

*S*o wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2018)

...kein *h*, aber das *s* :thumbup:


*-u----u-s-*


----------



## Max100 (13 Juni 2018)

*T*as wink2 ist aber auch schwer


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-u----u-st*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juni 2018)

dann gib mir mal das *Y*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Juni 2018)

Ich versuche es mit dem *R*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juni 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-urry-urst*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juni 2018)

ich nehme das *W*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juni 2018)

:thumbup:


*-urrywurst*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2018)

Nehme mal das C wink2


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Currywurst*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juni 2018)

das ist aber k*u*rz


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2018)

Kurz aber gut wink2 und nein


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juni 2018)

Bitte mal ein *E*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juni 2018)

ich hätte gerne ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2018)

Leider kein E


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2018)

Aber das O wink2

_ o _ _


----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2018)

Vielleicht ein A ...


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2018)

ich versuche ein *H*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2018)

...und das "L"


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2018)

Leider kein H


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2018)

Auch kein A


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2018)

Aber das L 

_ o l _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2018)

...nun mal das "W" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *G*


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2018)

Leider kein G


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2018)

Aber das W 

W o l _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2018)

na gut, dann nehme ich halt das *F wink2*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2018)

Jawohl ist der "W o l f" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juni 2018)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2018)

Ich versuch´s trotzdem mal mit nem *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juni 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich versuch´s trotzdem mal mit nem *e*



ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2018)

...das "r" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juni 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" bitte mal



ist leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2018)

...dann das "a" :thx:


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2018)

Was *f*ür ein Wort...


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "a" :thx:



kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Was *f*ür ein Wort...



jedenfalls eines ohne F


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2018)

*D*as kann nicht war sein, kommt jetzt das ganze von A-Z dran? wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *D*as kann nicht war sein, kommt jetzt das ganze von A-Z dran? wink2



keine Aufregung - es ist ohnehin der erste Treffer 

*_ _ _ d _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2018)

Jetz*t* geht´s los


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Jetz*t* geht´s los



richtig 

*_ _ _ d _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ t _*


----------



## hirnknall (29 Juni 2018)

*O*k  Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2018)

...und das "S"


----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2018)

*K*ann das auch vorkommen?


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *O*k  Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz.



nein, nicht ok


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "S"



Doppeltreffer 

*_ _ _ d _ _ _ _ _ s s _ _ _ t _*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *K*ann das auch vorkommen?



ja, sogar ganz groß 

*K _ _ d _ _ _ _ _ s s _ _ _ t _*


----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2018)

Na prima, dann noch *n*?


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Na prima, dann noch *n*?



Doppeltreffer 

*K _ n d _ _ _ n _ s s _ _ _ t _ *


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juli 2018)

...jetzt das "U" wink2


----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2018)

Ich nehm das *i*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt das "U" wink2



gerne 

*K _ n d _ _ u n _ s s _ _ u t _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich nehm das *i*



ist dabei 

*K _ n d i _ u n _ s s _ _ u t _*


----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2018)

*Ü*brigens, der auch?


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juli 2018)

...und das "G" hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *Ü*brigens, der auch?



sehr gut 

*K ü n d i _ u n _ s s _ _ u t _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "G" hinterher



jetzt aber 

*K ü n d i g u n g s s _ _ u t _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juli 2018)

...das "Z" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "Z" mal bitte



sehr gut 

*K ü n d i g u n g s s _ _ u t z *


----------



## Robe22 (1 Juli 2018)

Bitte ein "C"


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein "C"



gerne 

*K ü n d i g u n g s s c _ u t z*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2018)

*H*.....wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *H*.....wink2



super :thumbup:

*K ü n d i g u n g s s c h u t z*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2018)

*-----*


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2018)

Bitte das *e*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juli 2018)

...kein "e" dabei 




*-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2018)

ich versuche ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juli 2018)

*-a---*


----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2018)

Dann nehme ich mal ein *b*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *U*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2018)

...kein B und auch kein U 

*-a---*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2018)

...kein T dabei 

*-a---*


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2018)

*D*as ist aber schade


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2018)

:thumbup:


*-ad--*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2018)

vorne würde mir ein *R * gut gefallen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juli 2018)

....jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Rad--*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2018)

*O*hoooo


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *O*hoooo



Ahaaaa :WOW::thumbup:


*Rad-o*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2018)

na dann noch den stacheligen *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:




*Radio*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2018)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2018)

Will keiner? Dann nehm ich mal wie üblich das *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Will keiner? Dann nehm ich mal wie üblich das *e*



ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2018)

Dann nehm ich mal den *A*nton


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich mal den *A*nton



ist leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2018)

Na *t*oll...


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Na *t*oll...



dafür jetzt ein Doppeltreffer 

*_ _ _ t _ t _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2018)

*I*ch fasse es nicht, ich mach wohl jetzt nur noch alleine mit?


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *I*ch fasse es nicht, ich mach wohl jetzt nur noch alleine mit?



scheint so, nicht einmal das *I* spielt mit


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2018)

*S*o ein Spielverderber


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *S*o ein Spielverderber



na geht doch 

*_ _ _ t s t _ _ _*


----------



## hirnknall (13 Juli 2018)

Echt hart, komme einfach *N*icht drauf soso


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2018)

*D*as ist es...


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Echt hart, komme einfach *N*icht drauf soso



stimmt - leider kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *D*as ist es...



jaaaaaa! 

*D _ _ t s t _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2018)

...das "r" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "r" mal bitte



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2018)

...es riecht gewaltig nach "f"


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...es riecht gewaltig nach "f"



da hast du recht :thumbup:

*D _ f t s t _ f f *


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2018)

*U*nd jetzt ist es nur noch ein Klacks


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *U*nd jetzt ist es nur noch ein Klacks



sehr gut 

*D u f t s t _ f f *


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2018)

...*o*ha ..............


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...*o*ha ..............



hast eine gute Nase bewiesen :thumbup:

*D u f t s t o f f *


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2018)

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2018)

ich versuche wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2018)

:thumbup:

*--------e*


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2018)

ich nehme da*s*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2018)

ich versuche noch den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2018)

...kein "s" und kein "i" dabei 





*--------e*


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2018)

*D*as geht ja schon wieder so los...


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2018)

...auch das "D"...nicht dabei !!!


*--------e*


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2018)

Jetzt versuch ich mal das *b*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2018)

:thumbup:


*B-------e*


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2018)

Dann mal ein *a *bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2018)

*:thumbup::thumbup:*

*Ba-----ne*


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2018)

Wie wär´s mal mit *L*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2018)

...kein "L" dabei 




*Ba-----ne*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2018)

dann kommt der *U*h*u*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2018)

...uhuuuu !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Bau----ne*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2018)

das ist ja *k*öniglich


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2018)

Wie wär´s mit nem *m*?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Baumk--ne*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2018)

*O*hooooo


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2018)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Baumk-one*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2018)

dann noch das *R* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Baumkrone*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2018)

ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2018)

Da ist aber bestimmt ein *e *dabei...


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2018)

...und das nette *r* gleich hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da ist aber bestimmt ein *e *dabei...



ja, jede Menge 

*_ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das nette *r* gleich hinterher



guter Anfang 

*_ e r _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ e _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2018)

...das *n* bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *n* bitte mal



gerne 

*_ e r _ e _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ r _ _ e _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2018)

...dann weiter mit dem *i*....


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2018)

*G*eht der auch?


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann weiter mit dem *i*....



3-facher Treffer 

*_ e r _ e i _ i _ _ n _ _ _ _ r _ _ e _ i e*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *G*eht der auch?



ja 

*_ e r _ e i _ i g _ n g _ _ _ r _ _ e g i e*


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2018)

*U*nd der...


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *U*nd der...



ist auch dabei 

*_ e r _ e i _ i g u n g _ _ _ r _ _ e g i e*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2018)

...na dann das "*t*"


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann das "*t*"



ist dabei 

*_ e r t e i _ i g u n g _ _ t r _ t e g i e *


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2018)

...dann das *s* wink2


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2018)

Kommt selten, aber hier ja *V*?


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das *s* wink2



sehr gut 

*_ e r t e i _ i g u n g s s t r _ t e g i e*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Kommt selten, aber hier ja *V*?



*V*olltreffer 

*V e r t e i _ i g u n g s s t r _ t e g i e *


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2018)

D*a* fangen wir mal ganz vorne an


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> D*a* fangen wir mal ganz vorne an



fast im Ziel - jetzt kommt die Durststrecke 

*V e r t e i _ i g u n g s s t r a t e g i e*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2018)

*d*ito...................


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *d*ito...................



:thx::thumbup:

*V e r t e i d i g u n g s s t r a t e g i e*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2018)

*-------*


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2018)

Kurz und kn*a*ckig :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2018)

:thumbup:

*---a---*


----------



## hirnknall (27 Juli 2018)

Wan*N* :schirm6:


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juli 2018)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--sa-n-*


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2018)

Vielleicht doch ein *e*?


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2018)

könnte was mit M*U*sik zu tun haben


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> könnte was mit M*U*sik zu tun haben




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*--saune*


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2018)

Dann mal das *P*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*P-saune*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2018)




----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2018)

Du bist dran....


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2018)

*-------*


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2018)

Versuche mal das *a*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2018)

:thumbup:

*A------*


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2018)

Vielleicht auch ein *e*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2018)

...kein "e" dabei 




*A------*


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2018)

*S*chade


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2018)

...auch das "s"...nicht dabei ! 




*A------*


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2018)

Vielleicht *d*ieser?


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2018)

...nicht dabei ! 

*A------*


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2018)

Macht keiner *m*ehr mit?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2018)

...auch das "m" ist nicht dabei !

*A------*


----------



## Robe22 (10 Aug. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Macht keiner *m*ehr mit?



Doch, *i*ch


----------



## hirnknall (10 Aug. 2018)

*U*nd ich hiho


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2018)

*T*ag auch...


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2018)

...kein "i"...kein "u"...aber das "T" :thumbup:


*A-t---t*


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2018)

*U*nd jetzt ...


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2018)

...kein "U" dabei 

*A-t---t*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Aug. 2018)

ich sehe in der Mitte einen *W*al schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2018)

...und er schwimmt !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*A-tw--t*


----------



## hirnknall (11 Aug. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich sehe in der Mitte einen *W*al schwimmen



W*O* soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2018)

...jup !!! :thumbup:

*A-two-t*


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2018)

*N*a, das wird doch


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Antwo-t*


----------



## Robe22 (13 Aug. 2018)

Da fehlt wohl noch das *r* wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2018)

...jup !!!





*Antwort*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2018)

Hier mal wieder ein neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2018)

Und mal wieder das *e*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und mal wieder das *e*



Natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2018)

ich versuche ein *A*


----------



## Robe22 (17 Aug. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich versuche ein *A*



Aber ja doch 


_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2018)

...und das "N"


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2018)

Ich nehme *d*as...


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2018)

ich versuche das *S*


----------



## hirnknall (17 Aug. 2018)

*C*eine Ahnung soso


----------



## Robe22 (19 Aug. 2018)

C und S sind dabei, N und D leider nicht.


S c _ _ _ _ a c _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2018)

...na dann 2x das "H" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2018)

ich versuche ein *U*


----------



## Robe22 (21 Aug. 2018)

Beides dabei 

S c h u _ _ a c h


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2018)

...dann das "F"


----------



## Robe22 (24 Aug. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "F"



Na klar 

S c h u _ f a c h


----------



## hirnknall (24 Aug. 2018)

OK Freunde, jetzt kommt ein ziemlich hartes Statement von mir soso

Mein *L*ieblingsfach in der Schule, also sagen wir mal so vor 1, 2 Jahren , war Mathematik


----------



## Robe22 (26 Aug. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> OK Freunde, jetzt kommt ein ziemlich hartes Statement von mir soso
> 
> Mein *L*ieblingsfach in der Schule, also sagen wir mal so vor 1, 2 Jahren , war Mathematik



Respekt :thumbup:

S c h u l f a c h war gesucht


----------



## hirnknall (26 Aug. 2018)

OK, das nächste Wort lautet:

*------------*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Aug. 2018)

Bitte mal ein *A*


----------



## hirnknall (26 Aug. 2018)

Ist dabei 

*-------a----*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Aug. 2018)

Dann mal ein *N* bitte


----------



## hirnknall (26 Aug. 2018)

*N*atürlich :thumbup:

*------na----*


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2018)

Wie immer versuch ich´s mal mit *e*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...und das "s"


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2018)

Nehme mal das R 

und erstmal bis nächste Woche wieder weg bis dann wink2


----------



## hirnknall (27 Aug. 2018)

Sorry, kein *S* tssss

Aber ein *R* und ein *E* 

*-e----nar---*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...das "T" bitte mal


----------



## hirnknall (27 Aug. 2018)

Leider kein *T* dabei


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...na dann das "U" bitte


----------



## hirnknall (27 Aug. 2018)

Sehr g*u*t :thumbup:

*-e----nar-u-*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2018)

da muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...das "m"


----------



## hirnknall (27 Aug. 2018)

Ist beides dabei happy09

*-e---inarium*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...das "D" mal bitte


----------



## hirnknall (27 Aug. 2018)

*D*as haben wir auch im Angebot wink2

*De---inarium*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...wie siehts aus mit dem "L" wink2


----------



## hirnknall (27 Aug. 2018)

Auch das *L* ist dabei 

*Del--inarium*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...das "h" begehrt Einlass wink2


----------



## hirnknall (28 Aug. 2018)

*H*at ihn gefunden 

*Del-hinarium*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2018)

...na dann noch das "P" wink2


----------



## hirnknall (28 Aug. 2018)

Glückwunsch, das war's hiho

*Delphinarium*


Ich überreiche den Pokal an Marco2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2018)

*------*


----------



## hirnknall (28 Aug. 2018)

Dann starte ich mal mit dem obligatorischen *A* soso


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2018)

...jup :thumbup::thumbup:

*-a----*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-s--*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *H*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 

*-a-s--*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2018)

...kein "T" dabei 

*-a-s--*


----------



## hirnknall (31 Aug. 2018)

Ich versuche mal ein *P* wie Brotzeit 

Oder so soso


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-aps--*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2018)

das *E* hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## hirnknall (1 Sep. 2018)

*K*ein Plan


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2018)

...kein "E"...kein "K"...

*-aps--*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2018)

ich nehme ein *Ö*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-apsö-*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2018)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2018)

jup...:thumbup::thumbup:


*-apsöl*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2018)

Vermute mal ein R


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Rapsöl*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2018)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2018)

s*E*rvus Rolli


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2018)

Hallo schiwi bin wieder da wink2

und das E ist da

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

Willkommen zurück, *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Hallo Marco 

und das R 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...das "n" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...dann das "s"


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

grmpf!!!...dann muss der *I*gel dran glauben


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Der schläft schon


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...versuche jetzt das "M"


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Geht doch 

_ _ m _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...hast du noch ein nettes "A" irgendwo rumzuliegen?wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...das "K" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

*N*wink2..................


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Kannste noch so gross machen ist nix


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...das "G" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...das "Z" habe ich noch


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Ich aber nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...weiter mit dem "B"


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

weiter mit nix


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

und jetzt das "H"


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...komme mir langsam vor, wie im Buli-Kicktipp, kann tippen was ich will....ist sowieso falsch !!!




*...das "L" bitte mal :WOW:*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Stimmt  wieder nix


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...wie siehts mit dem "F" aus wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Nix  kleiner Tipp wo sitzt du vor wink2


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

Oho....aber das "P" hatte ich mir schon zurechtgelegt


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Glaube ich dir 

_ _ m p _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

*Leckoooomio !!!*...hast das Ding vor der Nase, und kommst nicht drauf !!



...na dann mal das grosse "C" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Ist doch meistens so 

C _ m p _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...und das "O"


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Jetzt läufts aber 

C o m p _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

*u*nglaublich


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Aber sicher 

C o m p u _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

jep... und das "T" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Schwere Geburt wink2

C o m p u t e r :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schwere Geburt wink2
> 
> C o m p u t e r :thumbup:





...man wird nicht jünger 




*----------*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Jo stimmt  mal das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...kein "E" dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Versuche dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...auch das "S"...nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

*F*ängt ja gut an


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...:thumbup:...eben !!!

*--f-------*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...kein "R" dabei


*--f-------*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

*A*u Backe


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

juti !!!:thumbup:

*--f--a----*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--f--a---n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--f--a--on*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Komisches Wor*t*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...jup!!! :thumbup:



*--ft-a--on*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Mal das L wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2018)

bitte ein *B*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

...jetzt gehts lo-oos!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Hallo Schiwi 

*L-ftb-llon*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Mal das U wie Ute 

und Hallo schiwi


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Luftb-llon*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal noch das A


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Luftballon*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal ein kurzes wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...nabend Rolli !!!

...das "E" wie Essen


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Hey Berliner wink2

sehr gut _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...das "D" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein D


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...das nette "R"wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Jawohl

_ e r _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...vorne das "K" könnte gehen


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Geht sogar wink2

K e r _ e


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...und das zackige "Z"


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Mit alten Sachen kennste dich besser aus 

K e r z e :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mit alten Sachen kennste dich besser aus
> 
> 
> 
> K e r z e :thumbup:





*-------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...das "e" ist nicht dabei 

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Bitte ein R


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...auch das "R" ....nicht dabei 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Das ist *S*chei...


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...ich gucke mal ...neee!!!...auch das "S" nicht dabei !!!!

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein *A*rsch


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

Nö!!...och nich 

*-------*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2018)

da fehlt ja nur noch der *U*rin


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

...AUA!...jetzt kommt der Meister, aber wir brauchen noch zwei Punkte oben

-------


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2018)

welcher Me*I*ster und was für Punkte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

*...na über dem "U"*:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

meinst du ein Ü


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ü-----*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

aha...man ahnt was !!wink2

*-ün----*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

Keine A*h*nung


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Keine A*h*nung



mmmh, bist du schon Sechzig ??


*-ün----*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ün--i-*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2018)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2018)

Marco, du hast mir das I unterschlagen (siehe Nr. 29095). Das war *G*ar nicht schön


----------



## hirnknall (7 Sep. 2018)

*A*llerdings tssss


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Marco, du hast mir das I unterschlagen (siehe Nr. 29095). Das war *G*ar nicht schön




*Stimmt !!!.....Sorry !!!*....das fettgedruckte "i" ist bei mir aber auch ganz schlecht zu sehen.


*-ün--ig*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *A*llerdings tssss



*...kein "A" und kein "D" dabei *


*-ün--ig*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2018)

Ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ün-zig*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2018)

Nehme mal das F wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Fünfzig*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2018)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hirnknall (8 Sep. 2018)

ha


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2018)

...und das "E"


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2018)

Das A ja das E nein wink2

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2018)

dann nehme ich den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2018)

Der schläft noch


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2018)

...das "N" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2018)

...dann das "U"


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2018)

ich versuche ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein U und kein R


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...das "G"


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Auch kein G


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...das "O" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Aha 

_ a _ _ o _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...das "F"


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Nein  ist wieder was neumodisches


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...das "K" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...das nette "S" mal


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Auch nicht  ich schreibe gerade damit wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...das "B" bitte mal idk


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Auch kein B


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...eieiei *...das "Z" wink2*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Auch kein Z


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch kein Z



*...hätte mich auch gewundert !!!*



...wie sieht`s denn mit dem grandiosen "T" aus?


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Na klar 

_ a _ t o _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2018)

sehe ich da zwei *P*anther


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Gut gesehen 

_ a p t o p


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

*L*eckomio!!!

...dit darf doch nicht wahr sein


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Das war aber keine Glanzleistung Marco rofl3

L a p t o p :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das war aber keine Glanzleistung Marco rofl3
> 
> L a p t o p :thumbup:






*---------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Wie immer das E


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...jup !!:thumbup:


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...kein "S" dabei

*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...nix "R" dabei !!!

*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Dann hau mal ein A rein


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...auch nicht dabei..das"A"


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

...um Gottes willen, der gehört da nicht rein 


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2018)

Na gut ich sage mal für heute Gute *N*acht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

Treffer !!!

*------nne*

...Nacht Meister


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2018)

ein *O* schmeiß ich noch in die Runde


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2018)

jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-----onne*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2018)

dann schmeiß ein *Ü* in den Sack


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ü---onne*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Mach mal vorne ein M wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2018)

dann nehme ich noch zwei *L*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Müll-onne*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

und ab in die *T*onne


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Mülltonne*:mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2018)

zur Abwechslung einmal das *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2018)

...das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2018)

...dann das "N" wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Jawohl 

_ _ e _ n _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2018)

ich bring wieder einmal den *I*gel ins Spiel


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

_ _ e i n _ e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2018)

dann lass mal das *Z*ebra galoppieren


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Jawohl nur nicht gewonnen 

_ _ e i n z e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*eepferdchen


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Passt :thumbup:

S _ e i n z e i _


----------



## hirnknall (15 Sep. 2018)

*T*ja, was soll ich da sagen echt kein Plan 

Egal, ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2018)

Jawohl unsere jüngere Geschichte 

S t e i n z e i t :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (16 Sep. 2018)

OK, weiter geht's :good:

*---------------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2018)

Da ist bestimmt ein E dabei


----------



## hirnknall (16 Sep. 2018)

Logisch 

*---e----------e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal ein S wink2


----------



## hirnknall (16 Sep. 2018)

Auch das 

*S--e------s---e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2018)

und das H bitte wink2


----------



## hirnknall (16 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein *H*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2018)

Komisch  dann ein T


----------



## hirnknall (16 Sep. 2018)

*T*ja 

*S--e-----ts---e*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *P*


----------



## hirnknall (16 Sep. 2018)

Je*pp* :good:

*S--e-----ts-ppe*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Sep. 2018)

dann löffle ich mal die S*U*ppe aus


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2018)

...das "O" mal bitte


----------



## hirnknall (17 Sep. 2018)

*U* ja, *O* nein 

*S-ue----utsuppe*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2018)

..2x das "A" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2018)

dann nehme ich zwei *R *


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Bitte mal das G


----------



## hirnknall (17 Sep. 2018)

Na gut, 2 *A* und 2 *R*. Ich glaube, ihr beiden habt schon einen Verdacht soso

Leider *g*ein *G* 

*Sauer-rautsuppe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Nee  mal das Z


----------



## hirnknall (17 Sep. 2018)

Hmmh, Sauer*Z*raut, wasn des 



> Gehen Sie zurück auf Los. Ziehen Sie keine 4000,- DM ein



Keine Sorge, dass wird schon


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Na gut hab mal gegoogelt könnte ein K sein


----------



## hirnknall (17 Sep. 2018)

Respekt hiho

*Sauerkrautsuppe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal ein kleines aber feines 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## hirnknall (17 Sep. 2018)

Na, dann probier ich es mal mit dem *I*gel wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Treffer 

_ _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2018)

...das "E" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2018)

..war klar !!!---dann das "A" wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2018)

...das "Z" wie Zauerkraut


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Erst recht nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2018)

dann lass ich mal den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2018)

...und icke lass jetzt den *B*ären raus !!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Weder HB passt happy010 nur nicht ins Wort


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2018)

...habe gerade ne *F*liege totgeschlagenwink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Die Arme  und nee


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2018)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2018)

Leider auch kein L wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2018)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2018)

Nee mach ich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2018)

ein *s*chweres Wort


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2018)

Nee ganz einfach


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2018)

dann lass ich den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2018)

Leider auch kein T


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...das "K"


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *C*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Kein K und kein C 

Zur Erinnerung 

_ _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...das "D" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Manche Leute brauchen sowas 

Kein D


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...das "W"


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...das *V*wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

nein kein Viagra


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...das "J" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Oh nein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...na dann mal das interressante "O"wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Geht doch 

O _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

*U*huuu !!!:crazy:


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Kleiner Anstoss reicht 

O _ i u _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

Jo, *m*hmmmm


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Klar doch 

O _ i u m


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...na dann das "P" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Na also 

O p i u m :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

...mal wieder ganz was leichtes :WOW:


*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2018)

wenn es wirklich leicht ist, dann ist ein *E* dabei


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wenn es wirklich leicht ist, dann ist ein *E* dabei



*...eben !!!*:WOW:


*-------e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2018)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2018)

...kein "S" dabei


*-------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a----ne*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2018)

ich versuche ein *H*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-ah---ne*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2018)

hat sich da hinten ein *R*eh versteckt?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup:

*-ah--rne*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Nehme mal das Z


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...kein "Z" dabei !!

*-ah--rne*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Dann das W wink2


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Wah--rne*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Hau mal das U rein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...ich haue !!!

*Wah-urne*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

und noch das L und das am frühen Morgen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

..jep !!!:thumbup:


*Wahlurne*

:thx:....jetzt mach ich erstmal Frühstück :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...das "Z" wie Zahn !!!...du weisst Bescheid


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2018)

dann nehme ich das A wie Z*A*hn


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Beide dabei aber anders 

_ a _ z


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...das "T" bitte mal dance2


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein T


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...dann das "U" wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Auch kein U


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...das nette "S" vorne geht bestimmt


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Nein kein Salz


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...hatten wir schon das "R"?


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Nein


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...das nette "L" vorne wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Nein mehr hinten 

_ a l z


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...kik an ...das "M" bitte mal :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Logo  das M a l z :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...jetzt mal wieder was einfaches !!!!wink2

*------*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Sind doch immer *e*infach


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

Boa !!! 

*-e--e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2018)

was ist mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Jetzt kommt mein *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:..Hallo "schiwi"



*-e--er*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...kein *i*gel dabei wink2


*-e--er*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Bitte ein S


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

..auch das "S" ...nicht dabei 

*-e--er*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...kein "N" dabei ...........jetzt aber


*-e--er*


----------



## hirnknall (21 Sep. 2018)

*T*ja, da würde ich mal sagen ... soso

Kein Plan


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

Dann ein M


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *T*ja, da würde ich mal sagen ... soso
> 
> Kein Plan




Juti ! ....Meister:thumbup:

*Te--er*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein M




...kein "M" dabei !!!"


----------



## hirnknall (21 Sep. 2018)

*L*eider habe ich immer noch keine Idee


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

...Unglaublich !!!:WOW:


*Teller*...und die Firma sagt :thx:


----------



## hirnknall (21 Sep. 2018)

OK Freunde,

jetzt wird es hart 

*-----------------*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2018)

A...bitte mal:WOW:


----------



## hirnknall (21 Sep. 2018)

Logisch 

*------a----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2018)

da muss doch auch ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

und ein S wink2


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2018)

...und das "N"


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Nicht übel, jeder Schuss ein Treffer hiho

*------a---ns----e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal ein H


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

*H*mmh, nein


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

OK, *T*reffer, aber noch nicht versenkt 

*------at--ns----e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Versuche mal ein P


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Guter Versuch :good:

*------at--nsp--pe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

*K*ut *k*eraten 

*---k--at--nsp--pe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Versuche mal das G


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Jo, versuchen kann man's ja mal soso

Ach so, das *G* happy010

Nöö tssss


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

*O*K 

*---k--at-onsp--pe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

*R*ichtig :thumbup:

*--rk--at-onsp--pe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Genau, der war ja auch schon längst überfällig wink2

*-irk--ationsp--pe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Das *U* ...

Haben wir auch :rock:

*-irku-ationspu-pe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Dann hau mal das M rein wink2


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Das *M*, aber selbstverständlich 

*-irku-ationspumpe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch ein L


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Jetzt, wo du's sagst 

*-irkulationspumpe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

und vorne ein Z :WOW:


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Das *Z* wie Sauerkrauz happy09

Passt :jumping:

*Zirkulationspumpe*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

und dann mal in neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Da er bei der letzten Runde so lange warten musste, starte ich gleich mal mit dem *I*gel wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Der schläft jetzt


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Ja stimmt, ich vergaß, Winterschlaf und so ohno

Dann nehme ich den *E*lch, der ist auch im tiefsten Winter fit wie ein Turnschuh :good:


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Heute aber nicht


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

*A*rgh! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

aha sehr gut wink2

_ a _ a _


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

*N*a dann


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2018)

wenn man es trinken kann, bestelle ich 2 Tassen *K*affee


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Gibt nur eine Tasse 

_ a _ a k


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2018)

eine *T*asse ist besser als keine


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

T a _ a k


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...das "b" bitte malwink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Aber sicher der Herr hiho

T a b a k :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...nabend rolli 

*------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Hallo Marco  ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*E-----*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Oh *W*under


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...kein "W" dabei !!


*E-----*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Versuche mal das S wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

...haste schon fast !!!


*Es----*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Aber nur *f*ast


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...kein "f" dabei 


*Es----*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Was ist mit einem *T*or für Hertha brauchen noch zwei


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...nee, kein *T*or....gegen Werder ist traditionell nichts zu holen 


*Es----*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Das ist *M*ist wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

jup !!!...aber wir werden das überleben !!!

*Es--m-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Es--mo*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Es-imo*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Dann noch das K :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Eskimo*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Aber so kalt ist es ja auch wieder nicht 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...das "B" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

,,,dann das "E"


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Aber sicher wink2

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...jetzt den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Der ist im Bett


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...versuche das "N"


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...jetzt das "S"


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...das nette "T"


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Muss ich auch verneinen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...das "R" aber :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...gehe mal an die Selbstlaute ran...idk*A*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Geht doch 

_ a _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...das "U":crazy:


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

und wieder nein


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...jetzt wird ernst gemacht...

Vorne das "J"


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Aha 

J a _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2018)

na dann gib mal ein *C* her


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...und das "K" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Klar doch wink2

J a c _ e

Hallo schiwi


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

und ist die J a c k e :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...jetzt was RICHTIG leichtes !!!!

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Dann passt auch das E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

...eben !!!:WOW:

*E-e---e-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Da nuss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Eie--ie-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Ein D wie Dose wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Eie-die-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Hinten das B


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Eie-dieb*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

und zum Feierabend noch das R wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Eierdieb*...und mache auch den Abgang :mussweg:...N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2018)

Ich auch gute Nacht Marco 

Stelle schon mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2018)

..mal das "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2018)

Ich nehme dann mal das *d*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein D


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2018)

ich versuche ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2018)

Sollste haben 

_ e r _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2018)

Bitte mal das *B*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

_ e r b _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2018)

sehe ich ganz hinten einen *T*iger?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2018)

Siehst du richtig wink2

_ e r b _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2018)

na dann nehme ich vorne den *H*asen


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2018)

Passt 

H e r b _ t


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

*S*ehr schön !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Jawohl ist der schöne "H e r b s t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Das übliche E bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2018)

Ich möchte ein *n*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

ich versuche ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...kein "E" dabei 


*-a-n---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal ein T


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...kein "T" dabei 


*-a-n---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein R wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...no !!!wink2


*-a-n---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Dann eben ein S


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...auch das "S"...nicht dabei !!!


*-a-n---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Hab denn *I*gel mal geweckt


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...neenee. lass den mal zuhause, ist zu laut dort wink2


*-a-n---*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Ein H wie Hans wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

:WOW:...Tooor !!!


*-ahnh--*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Oh*o* geht doch


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...jup 


*-ahnho-*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ahnhof*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Na dann mal noch das B :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Bahnhof*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Mal was schweres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...das nette "E" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Sehr gut 

R e _ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...na dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Klasse 

R e n _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Natürlich wink2

R e n t _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...und jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Siehste habe Wort gehalten echt schwierig 

R e n t i e r :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

Danke Meister !!!:WOW:


...bei mir, wie immer, ganz was leichtes !!


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Klar doch  das nein E


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup:


*---e----*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...aha 


*-o-e----*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

*u*nd jetzt


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...nix mit "U"wink2

*-o-e----*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Muss ich meinen *I*gel nochmal wecken


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...nö !!!wink2


*-o-e----*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Ein S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

lass doch mal den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...auch das "S" ist nicht dabei !!

*-o-e----*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> lass doch mal den *L*öwen brüllen




..er brüllt :thumbup:

*-o-el---*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

dann lass die *A*msel zwitschern


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S vielleicht



das S war schon einmal nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass die *A*msel zwitschern




...und es zwitschert 

*-o-e--a-*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

da bekomm ich Durs*T*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und es zwitschert
> 
> *-o-e--a-*



und mein L hätte ich auch gerne zurück


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2018)

Gebe dir *W*asser


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-otel-a-*...und der kleine Löwe ist auch wieder da wink2

...kein *W*asser da


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

dann schenk mir mal ein *B* ein


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...aber gerne !!!


*-otelba-*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Sep. 2018)

jetzt wird's aber richtig schwe*R*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2018)

...eben wink2


*-otelbar*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Nehme mal das H wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Hotelbar*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Leider kein E 

schiwi die Claudia wartet immer noch auf deine Antwort wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

die Info von Claudia habe ich übersehen - Antwort aber jetzt nachgeholt

d*A*nke für deinen Hinweis


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Jetzt ist sie glücklich 

aber leider kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

dann muss nochmal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Der macht Mittagsschlaf


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

schläft der *U*hu auch?


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Sagst es


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

das ist ein *O*lles Wort


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Jetzt aber 

_ o _ _ o _


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

das *R* würde sich gut machen


----------



## hirnknall (28 Sep. 2018)

Klar, *Rotkehlchon* war auch mein erster Verdacht 

Aber da passt das e nicht. Also *T*ippe ich mal af n bhrzts ..

Vrdmmt, mr snd d Vkl asggngn :angry:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Weder das R noch dasT


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Sep. 2018)

dann bleibt ja nur noch das *Y*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ o _ _ o y


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2018)

...vorne das "C" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Ist mir Befehl wink2

C o _ _ o y


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

bitte ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Sehr gerne 

C o _ b o y


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

das *W*ar eine schwere Geburt


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Ging doch noch 

C o w b o y :thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

dann was neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal das S wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S wink2



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Was ist mit einem A


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem A



ist dabei 

*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal ein R


----------



## hirnknall (29 Sep. 2018)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich könnte mir ein *C* ganz gut vorstellen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein R



ist nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber ich könnte mir ein *C* ganz gut vorstellen



ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



gar nicht, B ist ohnehin dabei 

*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ e _ b _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2018)

..das "S" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Dose



das D bleibt in der Dose


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "S" bitte mal wink2



ist leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2018)

So ein *M*ist aber auch


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> So ein *M*ist aber auch



hast recht, M ist Mist


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



nicht eins - sondern gleich zwei 

*_ _ a _ _ n _ _ e n b _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



Ute ist heute ausgegangen


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2018)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das T



Doppeltreffer 

*_ _ a _ _ n t _ e n b _ _ t e*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



Otto ist mit Ute ausgegangen


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2018)

...das "W" wink2


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2018)

*R*ichard auch dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *I*gel



ist angekommen 

*_ _ a _ i n t _ e n b _ _ t e*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "W" wink2



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> *R*ichard auch dabei?



Richard ist mit Otto und Ute ausgegangen


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2018)

...könnte da was bl*ü*hen ??


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G wie Gaby



auch Gaby ist mit Richard, Otto und Ute ausgegangen


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...könnte da was bl*ü*hen ??



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ a _ i n t _ e n b _ ü t e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2018)

...das "K" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das L



das war ja klar 

*_ _ a _ i n t _ e n b l ü t e*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "K" bitte mal



habe ich leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal ein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal ein Z



jetzt geht's aber los 

*_ _ a z i n t _ e n b l ü t e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



gleich zwei 

*H _ a z i n t h e n b l ü t e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Y



:thumbup: na war doch nicht so schwer

*H y a z i n t h e n b l ü t e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Kann man so und so sehen 

Also ein kleines feines neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2018)

...das "K" wie Kekse !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Okt. 2018)

wenn da wirklich zwei K vorkommen, dann sind auch zwei *E* dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2018)

Weder zwei K noch zwei E


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2018)

Das schon eher 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2018)

*D*er auch...?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2018)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2018)

Leider kein R und kein D


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2018)

*N*och einer...


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2018)

Auch kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2018)

Ja hat was 

L a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Okt. 2018)

zwei *S* wären nach dem Cowboy nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2018)

Gut kombiniert 

L a s s _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

na dann fangen wir mal ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Jawohl ist das "L a s s o" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

hat nichts mit Cowboy zu tun 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Aber mit *I*ndianer


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber mit *I*ndianer



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto wink2



Otto ist in die Kneipe gegangen


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Bestimmt mit *N*orbert


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt mit *N*orbert



richtig


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das E wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E wink2



ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Und das S


----------



## Robe22 (3 Okt. 2018)

Ich versuche mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Und das S



ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das A



leider ein Fehlversuch


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans



du ahnst es schon, Hans sitzt mit Otto und Norbert in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

und jetzt kommt noch *B*erta dazu


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und jetzt kommt noch *B*erta dazu



stimmt - du kennst die Clique


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

*G*enau  wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *G*enau  wink2



ich habe leider kein G für dich


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

So ein *M*ist wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> So ein *M*ist wink2



das M kannst du in den Kübel schmeißen


----------



## Robe22 (3 Okt. 2018)

Die *U*te hat aber heute keine Zeit für die Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

War das R schon


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Die *U*te hat aber heute keine Zeit für die Kneipe



oh doch - die feiert mit


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> War das R schon



na endlich - schön langsam gehen die Buchstaben aus 

*R _ _ _ _ r i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Toni



das war der Durchbruch 

*R _ _ _ t r i t t*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *K*arl wink2


----------



## Robe22 (3 Okt. 2018)

Aber der *K*arl bleibt daheim wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *K*arl wink2



ja, der ist kein Kneipengänger 

*R _ _ k t r i t t*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Aber der *K*arl bleibt daheim wink2



den hatten wir schon


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2018)

...das *Ü* ...wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das *Ü* ...wink2



das war jetzt schwer 

*R ü _ k t r i t t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2018)

und dann noch das C wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und dann noch das C wink2



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*R ü c k t r i t t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2018)

Das neue wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2018)

ich hole noch rasch den *I*gel, bevor er in den Winterschlaf fällt


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2018)

Da ist er schon


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Okt. 2018)

dann lass ich doch die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2018)

Lass ich wink2

_ a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

hol die *U*te aus der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Leider auch kein U


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

was ist mit *O*tto


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Otto ist schon in der Kneipe


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2018)

...das "E" passt wink2:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2018)

...das "S" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2018)

...das "L"


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Das L wie Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "F" :angry:


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Fuck nee


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2018)

...das "P"


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Passt aber nur fast


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2018)

...na dann mal hinten das "y" wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Das geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2018)

...das "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Aha 

R a _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

*M*ist :angry:


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Kein Mist dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

ich lass den *T*iger los


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Der passt aber nicht in die Kneipe


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

da muss doch noch ein Vokal her - *Ä*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

nee das A reicht schon sonst auch ohne : darüber wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

dann halt das *Ö*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Sagte doch mit nichts drüber dabei  das O aber auch nicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

da wird ja der *C*horknabe verrückt


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Geht doch wink2

R a _ c _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2018)

wohl zu viele Wild-West-Romane gelese*N* wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2018)

Genau :thumbup:

R a n c _


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Okt. 2018)

na dann sattle den *H*engst


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2018)

Jawohl ist die "R a n c h" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2018)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2018)

Ich fang mal mit *e* an


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2018)

Ich lege ein S drauf


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich fang mal mit *e* an



guter Beginn 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich lege ein S drauf



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ s e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal meinen *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal meinen *I*gel



ich sage nur - Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das T wie Toni



was soll ich sagen - Toni sitzt in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2018)

Mit der *U*te


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mit der *U*te



du hast recht, schön langsam kennst du die Clique


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt die *B*erta neu dazu


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die *B*erta neu dazu



stimmt - der Wirt freut sich


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2018)

und was macht der *A*nton


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und was macht der *A*nton



der ist nicht in der Kneipe 

*_ _ _ s e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2018)

Ach dann ist der *H*ans da


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ach dann ist der *H*ans da



du hast natürlich recht


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2018)

und er hat sein *C*ello zu Hause vergessen


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und er hat sein *C*ello zu Hause vergessen



nein, er hat es absichtlich nicht mitgenommen (was soll er auch mit einem Cello in der Kneipe)


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2018)

*M*usik machen


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *M*usik machen



Musik ist immer gut 

*_ _ m s e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2018)

Ein R wie Robert


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R wie Robert



Robert ist mit Toni, Ute, Berta und Hans in …. (na du weißt schon)


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2018)

Im *P*uff


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2018)

*K*neipe hat zu !!!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Im *P*uff



mit Ute und Berta? - nein


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *K*neipe hat zu !!!wink2



ja, hat zu


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt *O*tto


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt *O*tto



nein, der ist mit Robert,Toni, Ute, Berta und Hans in der Kneipe, die inzwischen wieder geöffnet hat


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2018)

...*N*a endlich !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...*N*a endlich !!!



na geht doch 

*_ _ m s e n _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2018)

...und das "Z"


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das L



Fehlversuch


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "Z"



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *P*aul


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *P*aul



nein, der ist mit Robert,Toni, Ute, Berta, Hans und Otto in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Wo ist Frank


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wo ist Frank



schön langsam wird es voll in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Mir *g*ehen langsam die Namen aus


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mir *g*ehen langsam die Namen aus



jetzt brauchst du auch keine mehr. Ich bin sicher, das G ist der Durchbruch 

*G _ m s e n _ a g _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Was soll das denn sein  ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein  ein Y



ich hab geglaubt, jetzt hast du's - aber nein, doch nicht


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Ein Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ä



sehr gut (vor der letzten Rechtschreibreform wäre das Wort leichter zu erraten gewesen) 

*G ä m s e n _ a g _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Ein Z vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Z vielleicht



hatten wir schon, war nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt ein *D*ieter daher


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ein *D*ieter daher



der wird die Sache auflösen 

*G ä m s e n _ a g d*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Was für ein blödes Wort  dann noch das M wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was für ein blödes Wort  dann noch das M wink2



das glaube ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Dann bleibt ja nur noch die *J*agd


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja nur noch die *J*agd



na endlich - Abschuss :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*G ä m s e n j a g d*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Mal wieder was normales 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal wieder was normales
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Gämsenjagd ist doch auch was ganz normal*E*s


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Ist dabei wink2

_ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

ich nehme noch den *I*gel, bevor er in den Winterschlaf fällt


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

Ist er schon


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Okt. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

so eben 

_ e _ _ e r _


----------



## Max100 (11 Okt. 2018)

Wie ist es mit *i*hm?


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Immer noch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2018)

ein Versuch mit *H*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider nein



wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem *L*



Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...das "N" mal bitte , Meister Rolliwink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch Obermeister Marco 

_ e _ _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...irgendwo ein "F" rum zu liegen ???wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Liegt kein F so rum


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...unterm Sofa liegt das "G" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Da liegt nur ein Herthaner


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

..aha !!! Das "H" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...grmpffff !!!....das "D" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

nee nee nee


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...das "K"


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Wieder eine nein Serie


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...das nette "M" bitte mal !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Mei nee wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

*L*eckomio !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Neeleck


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Neeleck





*A*haaa !!!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Das A natürlich auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...das "S" bitte mal :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

AHA 

_ e s _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...gerade das hübsche "W" gefunden :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Passt auch 

W e s _ e r n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

*T*ooooorrrr !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Siehste war doch gar nicht so schwer wink2

W e s t e r n :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...mal wieder was schweres !!!wink2


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Dann ein schweres A


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...nee, zu einfach !!!wink2


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Bestimmt das seltene E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...aha , man ahnt was !!lol12

*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

*H*aha sehr lustig


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

..nee, gerade das "H" nicht dabei

*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...passt irgendwie auch nicht !!!


*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

Auch nicht !!!......"S" nix dabei

*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Der schlafende *I*gel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...so gemein bin ich nicht !!!

*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...auch das "N"...nicht dabei !!

*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Ein M vielleicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche ein *L*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

nee!!!!...komm einmal noch, dann gibts einen Tipp !!!

*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *O*tto wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2018)

ich setze auf *U*do


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

*Klasse, meine Herren !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


*-o--l--el*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Ein B wie Berta


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...kein Udo und keine Berta 


*-o--l--el*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Da wird der *P*aul böse


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2018)

ich bring *K*arl ins Spiel


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

*K*arl war klar, aber Paul...ick wees nich !!!


*Ko--l--el*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *F*ahrzeugteil


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Ein D wie Doris wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem *F*ahrzeugteil



...jupp !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ko-fl--el*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Okt. 2018)

ich *ü*berlege noch


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Doris wink2




Doris kommt morgen wieder !!!wink2

*Ko-fl--el*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal das G


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich *ü*berlege noch



*...nicht zu lange überlegen wink2*

*Ko-flü-el*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das G




...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ko-flügel*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Ich glaube das T


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Kotflügel*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2018)

...das lecker *B*ier bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2018)

Das ist gleich leer


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "E"


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2018)

und das *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2018)

Beide dabei wink2

A _ e _ _ _ a


----------



## Max100 (12 Okt. 2018)

Heute nehme ich mal den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2018)

Klar wink2

A _ e _ i _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2018)

dann schwimm ich mal *r*über


----------



## hirnknall (12 Okt. 2018)

*N*a, dann sage ich mal ein n wie nanü


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2018)

Das R ja das N nein wink2

A _ e r i _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Okt. 2018)

Hoffentlich *k*ommt mir *k*ein Eisberg in die Quere


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2018)

Fast angekommen 

A _ e r i k a


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2018)

jetzt *m*uss ich mir wieder ein schwieriges Wort einfallen lassen


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2018)

Jawohl ist "Amerika" :thumbup:

Jetzt kommt wieder ein blödes Wort  was schiwi wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt wieder ein blödes Wort  was schiwi wink2

ich versuche mein bestes, sonst wird es ja fad wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal ein Z


----------



## hirnknall (13 Okt. 2018)

OK, von mir gibt es dann auch gleich mal ein *N* wie 'n blödes Wort 

Oder so soso


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein Z



nein, ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> OK, von mir gibt es dann auch gleich mal ein *N* wie 'n blödes Wort
> 
> Oder so soso



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "E"


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "E"



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2018)

Versuch´s mal mit *s*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Versuch´s mal mit *s*



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ n s _ _ _ s e*


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das *c* hinterher


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2018)

und das H vielleicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann mal das *c* hinterher



ist nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das H vielleicht wink2



ja 

*_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ n s _ h _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton



sehr gut 

*A _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ n s _ h a s e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2018)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Toni



ist dabei 

*A _ _ _ _ s _ t _ _ n s _ h a s e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (15 Okt. 2018)

...den *O*tto mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2018)

Und ein *u*?


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



ist schon mal gut 

*A _ _ _ _ s _ t _ _ n s p h a s e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *O*tto mal bitte



ist dabei 

*A _ _ _ _ s _ t _ o n s p h a s e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und ein *u*?



gerne 

*A _ _ u _ s _ t _ o n s p h a s e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Okt. 2018)

...dann den *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann den *I*gel



gleich eine ganze Familie 

*A _ _ u i s i t i o n s p h a s e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Okt. 2018)

..jetzt das "K" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2018)

Ein B vielleicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..jetzt das "K" bitte wink2



sehr gut, du bist auf der richtigen Spur 

*A k _ u i s i t i o n s p h a s e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein B vielleicht wink2



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2018)

Google sagt ein Q


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Google sagt ein Q



Google hat wie fast immer recht :thumbup:

*A k q u i s i t i o n s p h a s e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2018)

Schmeiss deinen Duden weg und mach normale Wörter 

So eins zum Beispiel 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Okt. 2018)

...na dann mal das "E" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

Schmeiss deinen Duden weg und mach normale Wörter 

die normalen Wörter sind ja schon *a*lle verwendet worden - außerdem gibt es keine un- oder abnormalen Wörter wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2018)

Leider kein E wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2018)

Das A ist dabei und schiwi es gibt auch noch andere und nicht benutzte Wörter 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (15 Okt. 2018)

Ich versuche mal das N


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2018)

Leider kein N


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2018)

Aber das U wink2

_ _ _ _ _ a u _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

..dann das "S" bitte


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2018)

Dann doch das *e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Das S ja 

_ _ _ _ _ a u s _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Das E immer noch nicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ a u s _ h


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

das hat wohl wieder mit Amerika, aber nichts mit Si*L*ber zu tun


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Da ahnt einer was 

_ _ l _ _ a u s _ h


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

s*C*hweres Wort


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

*O*ha !!!.................


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Beides dabei wink2

_ o l _ _ a u s c h


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

...nabend "*R*olli"


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

n'Abend Marco 

_ o l _ r a u s c h


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

...das "D" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ o l d r a u s c h


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

Und jetzt das nette "G":WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Jawohl der "G o l d r a u s c h" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

*---------*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2018)

Bitte ein E


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--e----se*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche ein *L*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

...kein "A" dabei, aber das "L" :thumbup:

*-le----se*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

...nix Igel...Winterschlaf und so 

*-le----se*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

ich nehme ein *C*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-lech--se*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2018)

Ich probiere ein B


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

..jup :thumbup::thumbup:


*Blech--se*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

*O*ho


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Blech-ose*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

ich vermute es fehlt noch ein *D *


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

...gut vermutet !!!:WOW:


*Blechdose*:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Rolli nehme ich ein ganz normales und gebräuchliches Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

dann ein E


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Rolli nehme ich ein ganz normales und gebräuchliches Wort







...dann haue mal das "X" reinwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann ein E



es gibt auch normale Wörter ohne E


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein A sollte ja in einem normalen Wort vorkommen wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

dann haue mal das "X" reinwink2

ist in dem normalen Wort nicht drin


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das R



habe leider keines


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein A sollte ja in einem normalen Wort vorkommen wink2



nicht immer


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

...das "N" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "N" bitte mal



sehr gut 

*_ _ n _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



na geht doch 

*_ _ n _ _ o _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal das M


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das M



habe leider keines


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute wink2



ich sage nur eines - Kneipe


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2018)

...das "S" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "S" mal bitte



habe ich nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein K bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Toni



du solltest doch wissen, dass Toni bei Ute ist


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ein K bitte



leider kein K


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



Paul ist mit Toni und Ute zusammen


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G wie Gaby



auch Gaby gehört zur Clique mit Paul, Toni und Ute


----------



## Robe22 (16 Okt. 2018)

Und was ist mit *L*uis?


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit *L*uis?



Luis ist kein Kneipengänger 

*_ _ n _ _ o l _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2018)

Ein B wie Berta


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein B wie Berta



schön langsam wird es eng in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das W


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das W



Fehlversuch


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2018)

Bitte ein D


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

und mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein D



na endlich 

*_ _ n d _ o l _*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und mal das C



ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

Hau mal das Ü rein


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2018)

Und das H


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das Ü rein



jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen 

*_ ü n d _ o l _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

Und das doppelte Z


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Und das H



gerne 

*_ ü n d h o l _*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Und das doppelte Z



na - war das Wort normal genug? 

*Z ü n d h o l z*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

Ja geht mal so wink2

Dann noch was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Robe22 (17 Okt. 2018)

Leichte Wörter beinhalten ein E


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

Nicht immer Robe


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

aber vielleicht ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

Auch kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Okt. 2018)

*O*ho


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2018)

Er kam sah und siegte 

_ _ _ _ o _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2018)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2018)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2018)

Aber das L wink2

_ _ _ _ o l


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2018)

...das "P" mal bittewink2


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche ein *D*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2018)

Ihr seit gut 

_ _ d p o l


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2018)

*---ÜHÜÜÜ !!!wink2*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2018)

Jojo 

_ ü d p o l


----------



## hirnknall (19 Okt. 2018)

*S*auerzrauf


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch ist der "S ü d p o l" :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

OK, Freunde, weiter geht's 

*-------------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

Wie üblich dabei 

*-e-----------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2018)

Dann bitte ein S wink2


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

Ist auch dabei 

*-es----s-----*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

*H*aben wir 

*-es----s----h*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2018)

Läuft ja gut  bitte ein T


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

Es lief gut 

*-es----s----h*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2018)

...das "N" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das R wink2


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

Das *R* ist dabei, das *N* nicht 

*-es----s-r--h*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2018)

ich nehme das *C*


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

*C*laro 

*-es----s-r-ch*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2018)

...das "P" bitte wink2


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

Leider kein *P* soso


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Okt. 2018)

aber ein *U* würde gut passen


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)

Ein *U* würde nicht nur passen, nein, es passt sogar 

*-esu--us-ruch*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal ein G


----------



## hirnknall (21 Okt. 2018)

Nö Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## hirnknall (21 Okt. 2018)

Nö Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2018)

...das "V"


----------



## hirnknall (21 Okt. 2018)

Gute Entscheidung :good:

*Vesuv-us-ruch*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "B"


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2018)

*A*ha wink2


----------



## hirnknall (21 Okt. 2018)

OK, dann sage ich mal gelöst :good:

*Vesuvausbruch*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2018)

und wieder was feines 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2018)

...dann mal das "E"


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2018)

ich lass wieder die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2018)

Weder das E noch das A


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2018)

*O*ha !!!.................


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *O*ha !!!.................



Der war gut wink2

_ o _ _ _ o _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2018)

...das "R" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2018)

Passt auch 

_ o r _ _ o _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2018)

...das "N" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich 

N o r _ _ o _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Okt. 2018)

Warst *D*u vor kurzem nicht erst am anderen Ende


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2018)

...sehr reiselustig, der *L*ümmel aus Essen !!!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2018)

War wohl zu einfach 

N o r d _ o l


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2018)

...je*p* !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2018)

Ist natürlich der "N o r d p o l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das *e *bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup:


*-------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2018)

ich nehme noch schnell den *I*gel, bevor er in den Winterschlaf fällt


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...jep !!:thumbup:


*-i-----e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Ich bin noch am *N*ordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2018)

ich lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...kein "N" und auch kein "L" 


*-i-----e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

*A*ha


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-i--a--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Si--a--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal das W wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...kein "W" dabei 


*Si--a--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Dac*h*te an was anderes


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...auch das "H" ist nicht dabei !!


*Si--a--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Das ist *b*löd


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

"B"...auch nicht dabei !!!


*Si--a--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Das ist aber *d*oof wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...kein "D" dabei...denk mal an dein Handy 




*Si--a--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

*G*aby hat keen Handy


*Si--a--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Die hat aber ein *H*andy


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

..das *H*andy allein bringt nichts, es gehört noch was dazu !!


*Si--a--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2018)

*M*achs doch nicht so leicht Marco


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Gehe lieber in die *K*neipe


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...na, geht doch !!!

In die Kneipe gehe ich nie, trinke nur Flaschenbier 


*Simka--e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal P*r*ost wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...jup :thumbup::thumbup:


*Simkar-e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

und dann noch das T


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Simkarte*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2018)

ich lass wieder die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...dann mal das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Diesmal nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...hätte mich auch *g*ewundert


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...dann mal das runde "U"


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ u a _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Geht doch 

_ _ u a _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...dann mal das "Ä" wie Ägyptenwink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Aha 

Ä _ u a _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

..und nu das "Q"


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Aber sicher 

Ä q u a _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

*O*hooo !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch 

Ä q u a _ o r


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

*T*oooor....................


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Jawohl der "Ä q u a t o r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...kein "R" und auch kein "S" 


*------e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

*N*icht gut


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...auch das "N" ...nicht dabei 


*------e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A---a-e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...kein "U" dabei !

*A---a-e-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A---a-et*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Ein B wie Berta


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A---abet*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *P*aul wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2018)

dann kommt *H*ans


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*A-phabet*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal noch das L wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Alphabet*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal noch ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...das "A" :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2018)

ich nehme das *E*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Gut gefreut 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ r _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

Hast du *S*chiwis "E" gesehen ?


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Nein ist auch eh nicht dabei das S auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

eija !!!...bin ich ja beruhigt!!!

Das "B" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Das B auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...muss der *I*gel wieder ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Der schläft schon


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...dann den *U*hu


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Der auch


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...jetzt der *O*chse


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

mach mal zwei Punkte drüber


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...jut, der *Ö*chse


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt wird es leicht 

_ r ö _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...na ick wees nich !

das "T" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Nee das T war es auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

..na jut...dann das "G" und bitte vorne wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Aha 

G r ö _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

...und das "N"wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch 

G r ö n _ a n _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...und das "D"


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Mach ich wink2

G r ö n _ a n d


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...und noch das nette "L"


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Jawohl das kalte "G r ö n l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...stelle noch was neues ein, bin aber dann weg...Nacht Rolli !!:mussweg:


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Gute *N*acht Marco wink2


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2018)

*E*benso...


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...kein "N", aber "E" und "L" :thumbup:

*-------el*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

*A*ha


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-----el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...kein "S" dabei...nabend Rolli 

*-a-----el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Hallo *M*arco


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...auch das "M" ist nicht dabei 


*-a-----el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...das "H" ist nicht dabei 

*-a-----el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein R wink2


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...jep !!!:WOW:


*-ar----el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

*K*lappt ja


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

.jo !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Kar----el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Kar-o--el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Hau mal das T rein


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...ich eile 


*Karto--el*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal noch das doppel F :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Kartoffel*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Mal ein kleines wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

2-3 mal des "E" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

wieder einmal das *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Marco nicht so gierig und Hallo schiwi beide nur 1x 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...dann das schöne "R"


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ r a _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ _ n _ e n _ r a _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...das "U" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "T"wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...das "S"


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Gut gestartet schwer abgebaut


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...vielleicht hilft der *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Lass ihn weiterschlafen


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "B"


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

*O*ha !!!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Auch kein O


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...nicht zu *f*assen !!!:angry:


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Doch aber nicht damit


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

*M*ist !!!!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Sagst es


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...habe hier noch ein "D" gefunden


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

und das passt wink2

_ _ n _ e n _ r a d


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...dann mal das nette "G":thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Aha 

_ _ n g e n g r a d


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

*L*eckomiooooo:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt aber 

L _ n g e n g r a d


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

*Ä*wink2..............


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Jawohl der "L ä n g e n g r a d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...mal wieder was ganz leichtes 

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

*E*eehhhh


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...das "E" ist dabei, das "S" leider nicht !


*-----e--*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...kein "A" dabei 


*-----e--*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...auch kein "H" dabei 


*-----e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

ich werfe mal ein *L* ein


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

jo !!!:thumbup:


*-l---e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

dann lass ich die *K*ugel rollen


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Ein R passt immer


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...kein "K" dabei !!!

*-l---e--*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R passt immer



...nicht dabei !!!


*-l---e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

dann versuche ich den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Bitte ein F


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...der Igel schläft wohl schon...das "F" ist besser !!!


*Fl---e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

dann nehm ich dafür zwei *U*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Ich versuche ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Flu-zeu-*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

dann noch zwei *G* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

..jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Flugzeug*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...das "Y" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Bleibe beim E


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bleibe beim E



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "Y" bitte wink2



ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Ein S vielleicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S vielleicht wink2



super 

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "T" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "T" bitte mal



sehr gut 

*S _ _ _ t _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein H



hätte ich auch genommen 

*S _ h _ t _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...mal ganz frech das "C"wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Klar das C wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

hoffentlich streitet ihr nicht um das eine C 

*S c h _ t _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...mal das "Z" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "Z" bitte



ist dabei 

*S c h _ t z _ _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...das "U" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Ein Ü wie Ütje wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

heute seid ihr euch ja einig, habe aber trotzdem nur ein U 

*S c h u t z _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Hatte ein Üüüü


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hatte ein Üüüü



entschuldige, seh schon schlecht wink2

*S c h u t z _ ü _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

und das nette "B"wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> und das nette "B"wink2



sehr nett 

*S c h u t z b ü _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

ein G wie Gaby


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> ein G wie Gaby



heute seid ihr gut 

*S c h u t z b ü g e _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...und den alten *L*udwig noch


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und den alten *L*udwig noch



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*S c h u t z b ü g e l*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...und wieder was ganz, ganz leichtes !!


*----------*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Hau mal die Ehhhhs rein


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Okt. 2018)

ich verabschiede mich für *h*eute


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

...na habt ihr doch schon fast !!!


*-----ec-e-*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal ein H


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----eche-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol

Gute Nacht schiwi


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

...das "N" nicht dabei ...............N8 Schiwi


*-----eche-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

Dann ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

...auch das "M" ist nicht dabei 


*-----eche-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

Ein R geht (fast) immer


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

...jup !!! :thumbup:


*-----echer*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

Glaube ein B


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

Ahaaa !!! :thumbup:


*----becher*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

und nu  ein G


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

...nee !!!....nur noch zwei Buchstaben wink2


*----becher*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

Ah  P-p- happy010


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

juti !!!:thumbup:


*P-ppbecher*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

doch kein Pipi  naja dann mal ein A wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

"Pipibecher"...och keen schlechtes Wort...muss ich mir merken

*...der Pappbecher*...ist es natürlich nur !!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

Hier schon mal das neue Wort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bin jetzt aber weg noch etwas poffen  Gute Nacht Marco wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

...alles klar, Gute Nacht Rolli !!!


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2018)

Gibt es ein *e *?


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2018)

wieder einmal das *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2018)

Beides dabei 

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ a _


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2018)

Heute will ich mal den *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schmeiss doch endlich dein Geographiebuch weg und gib mir lieber zwei *R*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2018)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2018)

Alles dabei 

_ r e i _ e _ _ r a _

schiwi und Marco seit auch immer einer Meinung wink2


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2018)

Oho !!! Rolli hatte heute *N*achtschicht


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2018)

Nur früh aufgestanden 

_ r e i _ e n _ r a _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2018)

*G*uten Morgen


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *G*uten Morgen



was ist mit meinem *G*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2018)

...das "B" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> was ist mit meinem *G*



Ist immer noch da musste da schnell weg 

_ r e i _ e n g r a _


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2018)

Das B auch dabei wink2

B r e i _ e n g r a _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2018)

na geht *D*och


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2018)

Aber sicher wink2

B r e i _ e n g r a d


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche mal ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Guter Versuch wink2 ist natürlich der "B r e i t e n g r a d" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

ein Wort, das nicht in deinem Geographiebuch vorkommt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Schade  haupsache ein E kommt darin vor wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schade  haupsache ein E kommt darin vor wink2



sogar zwei 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal ein paar S


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein paar S



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

und mal das H


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Ich versuche mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und mal das H



ist dabei 

*_ _ h _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das C



habe ich nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das T



ist dabei 

*_ _ h _ e _ s t _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Das R vielleicht auch


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das R vielleicht auch



natürlich, sogar zweimal 

*_ _ h _ e r s t r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das A



auch gleich zwei 

*_ _ h _ e r s t r _ _ a _ a _ _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *I*gel



nein - Winterschlaf


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Bitte ein L


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein L



auch gleich zwei 

*_ _ h l e r s t r _ _ a _ a l _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute wink2



schön langsam solltest du wissen, dass Ute in der Kneipe ist


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Dann eben ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben ein Y



sehr gut 

*_ _ h l e r s t r _ _ a _ a l y s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol wink2



ist natürlich dabei 

*_ _ h l e r s t r _ _ a n a l y s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Vielleicht ein Ä ?


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul



was soll ich sagen - Paul ist bei Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Ä ?



natürlich 

*_ ä h l e r s t r _ _ a n a l y s e*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das W hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Dann mal das W hinterher



jetzt aber 

*W ä h l e r s t r _ _ a n a l y s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



sehr gut 

*W ä h l e r s t r o _ a n a l y s e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Mal sehen was Ro*b*e sagt


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal sehen was Ro*b*e sagt



bin gespannt, ob er das noch lösen kann


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute nichts mehr sagen wink2

Na gut, dann mal das M bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Robe hat keine Lust dann ein *M*

Ah jetzt doch :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute nichts mehr sagen wink2
> 
> Na gut, dann mal das M bitte



jawohl - ein ganz aktuelles Wort :thumbup:

*W ä h l e r s t r o m a n a l y s e*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Hier mal ein neues Wort:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Jo Robe dann hau mal das E rein wink2


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal das S


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Nein, kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Nein und nein


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Beides dabei :thumbup:


_ _ _ l _ _ _ _ n e n


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Mal das S bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

*H*urra


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Kein S dabei


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Aber ein H 


_ h _ l _ _ _ _ n e n


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Was ist mit einem C


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Okt. 2018)

Wenn das Wort aus Rolli's Geographiebuch stammt, hätte ich gerne ein paar *P*


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Kein C, aber P's sind schon einige dabei 


P h _ l _ p p _ n e n


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Da hat der *I*gel ja Großeinsatz


----------



## Robe22 (28 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da hat der *I*gel ja Großeinsatz



Das hat er 


P h i l i p p i n e n war gesucht :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2018)

Bin ich wohl dran wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

ich versuche wieder einmal ein *E*


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal ein *a *bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Beides dabei 

E _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

Rolli hast du schon wieder in dein schlaues Buch gesehen? Ich nehme zwei *D*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

E _ d _ a _ _ e _ _ e _ d


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

*M*mmmhhhh


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

mmhh passt 

E _ d m a _ _ e _ _ e _ d


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2018)

Der *L*udwig auch dabei?


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich 

E _ d m a _ _ e t _ e _ d


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

T oder *L* ist ja kaum ein Unterschied


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Oh 

E _ d m a _ _e t _ e l d


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2018)

Dann reite ich mal mit dem *F*ohlen hinein


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Sehr gut 

E _ d m a _ _e t f e l d


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

dann bitte mal ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Klasse geraten wink2

E r d m a _ _e t f e l d


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *G*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Ja passt wink2

E r d m a g _e t f e l d


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...das "N" bitte mal...


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Hey Marco jo passt wink2

E r d m a g n e t f e l d :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...nabend Rolli !!





*---------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

jo dann mache mal ein E rin wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

Alles da, aber kein "E" 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

*A*lles  dafür ist das Wort zu klein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

"A" ist klar !!!...


*--a------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Dann mach mal ein S rein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...sag ich doch, fast alles dabei !!!




*--as-----*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Mal se*h*en wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...das "H" nun zufällig nicht wink2

*--as-----*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Fast gedach*t*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

AAAAhhhh...Rolli heute mit Hattrick !!!:WOW:

*T-ast---t*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Gutes Näschen mal das O


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...haut er heute rin hier 




*Toast--ot*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Ge*r*ade gegessen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...Hauptsache hat geschmeckt!


*Toast-rot*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Hat wink2 dann mal noch das B wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

jup...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Toastbrot*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

erstmal das schöne "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...jetzt das "S"


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

den *I*gel bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Hast ihn noch so eben erwischt 

_ _ i _ _ _ _ n _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

*O*ha !!....................


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...dann das "U" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...das "M" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Geht doch 

_ _ i m _ _ _ n _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

ich hätte gerne zwei *L*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...bitte mal zwei *L*ampen, dann sehe ich besser :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Ah da ist der Experte für Erdensachen 

_ l i m _ _ _ n _ e l


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

und Marco ist auch ein Licht aufgegangen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ah da ist der Experte für Erdensachen
> 
> _ l i m _ _ _ n _ e l



du nimmst ja *A*lles aus dem gleichen Buch


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Nicht alles 

_ l i m a _ a n _ e l


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...na dann ist ja alles *K*lar wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Okt. 2018)

na dann mal das *W* bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Beides dabei 

K l i m a w a n _ e l


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

*D*anke wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

War doch ein ganz einfaches Wort wink2

K l i m a w a n d e l :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...und es wird noch einfacher !!


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Ein H bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...nee, nix "H" dabei 

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Falscher Gedank*e*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-----*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Bitte mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-s---*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...das "R" ...nicht dabei !!


*--e-s---*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-st--*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Der *I*gel kommt wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-ie-st--*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Vorne das D


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Die-st--*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Dienst--*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Diensta-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2018)

und noch das G


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Dienstag*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Stelle mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...noch mal den *I*gel holen, morgen wird es nochmal Frühling


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Bei euch hier nicht und der Igel schläft


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...na dann den *E*mil


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...dann den *A*nton


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Nein aber der Anton ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

*Ä*hh !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Nein so war das nicht gemeint


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...na dann muss *O*tto ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Volltreffer 

O _ o _ _ o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

..wat issen dit 

*...hat das "R" da noch Platz ? *wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Hat keinen Platz


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...dann muss das zackige "Z" ran :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Aber sicher 

O z o _ _ o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

*L*a Paloma


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Natürlich 

O z o _ l o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Mach ich 

O z o n l o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...und das "C" wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Jetzt gehts aber ab 

O z o n l o c _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...und noch das nette "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Selbstverständlich 

O z o n l o c h :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...stelle noch was ein, bin aber dann weg....Nacht Rolli :mussweg:



*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Wünsche auch eine Gute *N*acht Marco


----------



## Max100 (30 Okt. 2018)

Dann mal das *e* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...kein "e" dabei, aber das "n" :thumbup:

*-n-------*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

dann ein Versuch mit *A*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup:


*-n---a---*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ich versuche das R


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

noch schnell den *I*gel, bevor es kalt wird


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...kein *i*gel und kein "R"

*-n---a---*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

ist ein *H* im Angebot?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...aber selbstverständlich, für Dich immer !!!wink2

*-n---a--h*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

dann mach ich mal mit einem *B* weiter


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...Mut wird immer belohnt !!!:thumbup:

*-n-b-a--h*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

*U*huuuuuuu


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Bitte ein C


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ein C bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-n-b-auch*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

*O*hoooooooo


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Bitte ein R wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

jup !!!

*-nob-auch*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

na dann gib mir mal das *K*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein R wink2



Meister Rolli, warum das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann gib mir mal das *K*



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Knob-auch*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung entscheide ich mich für das L


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

jup ...die Firma dankt !!!:WOW:

*Knoblauch*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Dann auf ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...bitte mal das "B"wink2


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Nein, leider kein B dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...das "A" bitte malwink2


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Beides dabei 

_ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Nicht nur vielleicht 

_ a _ _ e _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...das nette "R" ruft


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Kein R ruft, aber das N 

_ a _ _ e n s _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...die hübsche *U*lla begehrt Einlass :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...die hübsche *U*lla begehrt Einlass :WOW:



Ulla hat heute Hausverbot


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das T



Du hast 'nen Lauf :thumbup:

_ a _ _ e n s t _ e _


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Noch  ein G wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

ich wecke den *I*gel auf


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch  ein G wink2



Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich wecke den *I*gel auf



Ist jetzt wach 

_ a _ _ e n s _ i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

dann kommt *P*eter


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...und mein nettes "L" will auch rein !!


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Ja 

P a p p e n s t i e _


----------



## Robe22 (30 Okt. 2018)

Der *Pappenstiel* ist es :thumbup:

Marco hat's gelöst


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

*A*haaaa


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...kein "E" dabei 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *A*haaaa




:thumbup:

*-a------*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das S




auch das "S" nix dabei !!

*-a------*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

ich lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ich lass den *O*tto raus


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

Nö ... Null !!!.............kein "O", kein "L" 

*-a------*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

na dann halt das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Mama *M*ia


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

..kein "N" aber das"M":thumbup::thumbup:

*-a---mm-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ein Y


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

zwei *U* würden passen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...warum so kompliziert ??

*-a---mm-*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> zwei *U* würden passen




*...haut DER MEISTER wieder rin hier *:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*-au-umm-*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Okt. 2018)

da schnattern die *G*änse


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

...nicht schlecht, meine Herren !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Kaugumm-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

War doch mein y gar nicht so schlecht  dann eben ein i


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

*...eben !!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Kaugummi*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Habe in meinen schlauen Buch was schönes gefunden 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2018)

..man ist der *l*ang man


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2018)

Nicht lang genug


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2018)

...na jut...dann bitte das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (31 Okt. 2018)

Ich nehme mal das *a*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Beide dabei 

_ a _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

weiter geht's mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Ja so eben 

_ a _ e _ _ s _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

und was ist mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

dann versuche ich mal ein *L*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

und wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Klar doch mein MSV führt da bin ich grosszügig 

_ a _ e _ t s _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

dann gleich das *N* hinterher


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Das war sehr gut wink2

_ a _ e n t s _ _ n n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

noch habe *I*ch keine *I*dee


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Kommt noch aber der Igel schläft


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

im Pokal klappt es ja heute, aber in der *M*eisterschaft wird's eng


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Egal der Rest kommt auch noch  und dabei

_ a _ e n t s m _ n n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

*Ä*ääähhhhh


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Da hat sich einer schlau gemacht 

_ a _ e n t s m ä n n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Okt. 2018)

den Ausdruck kennt keiner, den kannst du im Meer *v*ersenken


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2018)

Da gehört er ja auch hin 

_ a v e n t s m ä n n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Nov. 2018)

Hallo - *K*einer da?


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Hallo - *K*einer da?



Doch jetzt wink2 sind natürlich die K a v e n t s m ä n n e r :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

:thx:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Hau mal das E rein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das E rein wink2



na gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

*D*anke


----------



## Max100 (2 Nov. 2018)

Von mir mal das *a*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *D*anke



Bitte 

*_ _ _ _ _ d _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Von mir mal das *a*



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ d a _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...und das nette "R" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Nehme das nette S


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das nette "R" bitte mal



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ r _ d a _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme das nette S



leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...nabends "Schiwi" :WOW:


...das "N" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

N'Abend Marco 

*_ _ _ r _ d a n _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem H



sehr gut, gleich am Anfang 

*H _ _ r _ d a n _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...versuch mal das "Y"


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Ein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...versuch mal das "Y"



ihr ahnt schon was 

*H y _ r _ d a n _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Z



ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

muss mich entschuldigen, habe euch das zweite R unterschlagen 

*H y _ r _ d a n _ r _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T vielleicht



sehr gut 

*H y _ r _ d a n t r _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Hinten ein B


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hinten ein B



nicht nur hinten 

*H y b r _ d a n t r _ e b *


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Ja war schre*i*bfaul


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja war schre*i*bfaul



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*H y b r i d a n t r i e b*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

*i*............................................................


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

..das "K" bitte mal :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...dann bitte mal das "E"


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

ein *A* bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Auch kein E


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Das A auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

dann muss mal wieder der *I*gel her


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

..hau mal ein "S" rein


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Der Igel schläft


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Aha geht doch wink2

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...das hübsche "C"


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

ich versuche ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Keine Schweiz (CH)


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...und die *R*atte


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Das T ist gut 

S t _ _ _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Das R auch wink2

S t _ r _ _ _ _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

wenn du wieder bei den Kaventsmännern bist, dann gib mir zwei *U*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...und das "Z"


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wenn du wieder bei den Kaventsmännern bist, dann gib mir zwei *U*



Ja 

S t u r _ _ _ u t


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Kein Z


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

da brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2018)

...das nette "G" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da brüllt der *L*öwe



Klar doch 

S t u r _ _ l u t


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein G


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Nov. 2018)

dann lass den *M*istkäfer krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

S t u r m _ l u t


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2018)

ich rate mal - *F*?


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Gut geraten  ist die "S t u r m f l u t" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

ein aktuelles und für Rolli ganz einfaches Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Hallo schiwi ich liebe *e*infache Wörter


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hallo schiwi ich liebe *e*infache Wörter



dieses Wort liebst du besonders 

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Mal *s*chauen


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal *s*chauen



aber ohne S


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein H



leider kein H


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



du wirst sehen, kein blödes Wort 

*_ _ _ e _ b _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Naja mal ein R wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Naja mal ein R wink2



na geht doch 

*_ _ _ e r b _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Ra*t*e immer noch


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ra*t*e immer noch



kein T


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

*A*ch nee


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*ch nee



das Wort hast du am Wochenende oft gehört 

*_ a _ e r b _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

*K*ann nicht sein


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*ann nicht sein



doch - aber kein K


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



ich sage nur - Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Versuche mal das O


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das O



jetzt aber 

*_ a _ e r b o r _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

HAaaaaaaaaaaaa das N


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> HAaaaaaaaaaaaa das N



hab ich zu viel versprochen? 

*_ a _ e r b o r n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Dachte eher an Erdsachen 

Dann das P


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dachte eher an Erdsachen
> 
> Dann das P



aber dieses Wort hat dir mehr Freude bereitet 

*P a _ e r b o r n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Stimmt schiwi :thumbup:

Dann noch das D


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Stimmt schiwi :thumbup:
> 
> Dann noch das D



*P a d e r b o r n* … und jetzt auch im Pokal :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> *P a d e r b o r n* … und jetzt auch im Pokal :thumbup:



machbar wink2

Jetzt ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

beginnen wir mal mit einem *E*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Ja auch dabei 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

ich versuche ein *U*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

nein da fehlen die zwei Punkte


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> nein da fehlen die zwei Punkte



na gut, dann halt ein *Ü*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Klar  und sorry war doch ein u dabei ein Tipp zuviel 

Ü _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

wenn du wieder dein schlaues Buch verwendet hast, dann gib mir bitte zwei *M*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

aktuell in Italien da braucht man kein Buch 

Ü _ e _ _ _ _ _ e m m u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

ja, ich sehe auch viel *W*asser


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

passt 

Ü _ e _ _ _ _ w e m m u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Nov. 2018)

für heute ist's genug, *G*ute Nacht Rolli


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2018)

Nacht schiwi 

Ü _ e _ _ _ _ w e m m u n g


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2018)

...das "B" mal bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2018)

Dann bitte mal das *r*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2018)

und ich nehme das *C*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2018)

Das B ist dabei 

Ü b e _ _ _ _ w e m m u n g


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2018)

Das R auch wink2

Ü b e r _ _ _ w e m m u n g


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2018)

und das C 

Ü b e r _ c _ w e m m u n g


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Nov. 2018)

bitte ein *H*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2018)

Mach ich glatt wink2

Ü b e r _ c h w e m m u n g


----------



## semprebri18 (9 Nov. 2018)

Und was ist mit dem S?


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2018)

Passt 

Ist die "Ü b e r s c h w e m m u n g" :thumbup:

Bist dran wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2018)

Der neue mag nicht der Rest wollte nicht lösen versuche ich es mal mit ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2018)

Fang mal mit *e *an


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2018)

Ist dabei 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Nov. 2018)

wieder ein Pünktchen für den M*S*V


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2018)

Ja beides wink2

_ _ e _ _ _ s _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ _ e _ _ _ s t e _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2018)

sind wir schon wieder im Wasse*R*?


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> sind wir schon wieder im Wasse*R*?



Wirst du schon sehen 

_ _ e r _ _ s t e _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Nov. 2018)

ich glaube, ohne Wasser *K*ommst du nicht aus


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

_ _ e r k _ s t e _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2018)

zum Wasser gebe ich noch etwas Hopfe*N* hinzu


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Klar das A wink2

_ _ e r k a s t e _


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

und das N wink2

_ _ e r k a s t e n


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Nov. 2018)

ich wecke noch kurz den *I*gel auf


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Nee der hat noch auf dich gewartet 

_ i e r k a s t e n


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...und das *B*ier ist für mich, danke die Herren !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Jawohl ist der herrliche "B i e r k a s t e n" :thumbup:

Weiss gar nicht was schiwi will Bier ist doch kein Wasser


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jawohl ist der herrliche "B i e r k a s t e n" :thumbup:
> 
> Weiss gar nicht was schiwi will Bier ist doch kein Wasser




*EBEN !!!!*wink2


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Das E mal wieder 

und Hallo Marco Geburtstag überstanden


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

*...alles überstanden, viele gibts ja nicht mehr *




*E-e------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Naja e*i*n paar noch wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...habe das Gefühl, das wird das leichteste Wort das wir je hatten wink2


*Eie--i---*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Dachte erst wäre Eie*r*salat


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Eier-i--r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Ei,Ei,Ei VerpÖorten


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

--jup 

*Eier-i-ör*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Lecker, Lec*k*er


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lecker, Lec*k*er




*..na ick wees nich *



*Eierli-ör*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

wink2


Marco2 schrieb:


> *..na ick wees nich *



Na dann hast du aber genug gehabt wink2

Dann mal noch das L das K war gerade


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Eierlikör*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Das war aber wirklich leicht wink2

Hier ein neues

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...das "E" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "A" wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...jetzt das "S"


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Jawohl 

S _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

---dann das "T"


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Auch zu leicht 

S t a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Nein  neu überlegen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

...das "M"


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Wieder in der Spur 

S t a _ _ a m m


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

"Starwars" war mein Wort 


...na dann das "D" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Hab es mehr mit Wasser 

S t a _ d a m m


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2018)

*U*huuu wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Klar ist der "S t a u d a m m" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Hey Maco ein I bitte wie blödes Internet


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

"i" ist dabei...heute auch nur Probleme im Netz, wird dauernd unterbrochen :angry::angry::angry:


*-i------*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2018)

da wird doch wieder ein *E* dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

*:thumbup::thumbup:


-ie-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Mal rein mal *r*aus


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

..jo, bei mir auch !!!

...das "R" ist nicht dabei

*-ie-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2018)

ich versuche ein *T*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

...juti Meister !!!...jetzt wirds einfach !!!


*Tie-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...juti Meister !!!...jetzt wirds einfach !!!
> 
> 
> *Tie-----*



so einfach auch nicht - da das naheliegende R nicht vorkommt, versuche ich ein *F*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

...dit war mir klar !!!




*Tieff---*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2018)

eigentlich hat Rolli mit seinem nicht vorhandenen R das Wort *G*elöst


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Tieff--g*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Tieff-ug*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Dann noch das L bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Tiefflug*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Internet wieder da  mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2018)

machen wir mal mit *A* den Anfang


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein A wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Nov. 2018)

dann halt doch das *E*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2018)

...das "N" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein N


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2018)

da muss wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2018)

Klasse 

E i _ _ e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2018)

dann lass mal das MSV - *Z*ebra galoppieren


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2018)

Gut gemacht 

E i _ z e i _


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Nov. 2018)

mir wird kal*T*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

E i _ z e i t


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

das ist aber *s*chwer gewesen


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Muss ja auch mal sein 

E i s z e i t :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

wieder mal was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

dann mal das E


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann mal das E



das ist schon die halbe Miete 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Hehe ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hehe ein S bitte



leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R" bitte



nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Nehme ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme ein H



schon mehr als die halbe Miete 

*H _ _ _ e h _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

..das "N"


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



Winterschlaf


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..das "N"



sehr gut 

*H _ n _ e h _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Der erzählt was von leichtes *W*ort


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...das "Ü" will rein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der erzählt was von leichtes *W*ort



nix W


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "Ü" will rein wink2



so geht das Rolli :thumbup:

*H _ n _ e h ü _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Doppel T so geht das schiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Doppel T so geht das schiwi



na - war doch nicht so schwer 

*H _ n _ e h ü t t e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...und das einfache "u"wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das einfache "u"wink2



gerne 

*H u n _ e h ü t t e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...jetzt noch den *D*ackel am Grill


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt noch den *D*ackel am Grill



Dackel schmeckt nicht, Hotdog ist besser 

*H u n d e h ü t t e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Immer noch diese *b*löden Internetaussetzer


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

ich nehm das bewährte *E*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*B--------e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Nehme jetzt die *M*itte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...ist OK wink2


*B--m-----e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

*F*ast getroffen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...kein "F" dabei !!

*B--m-----e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal das A wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba-m-----e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Falsche *S*telle


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup:


*Ba-ms----e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Klar das U wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

Tooorrr !!!:WOW:


*Baums--u-e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

und das L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup:


*Baums--ule*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

So ein einfac*h*es Wort wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

Jo, wie immer bei mir !!!!wink2


*Baums-hule*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Weist du warum Baums*c*hule Baumschule heist wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weist du warum Baums*c*hule Baumschule heist wink2




Nö !!!


*Baumschule*....:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Weil die Bäume jedes Jahr *versetzt* werden müssen das die Wurzeln nicht zusammen wachsen  Ist kein Scherz 

So dann ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Weil die Bäume jedes Jahr *versetzt* werden müssen das die Wurzeln nicht zusammen wachsen  Ist kein Scherz 

dafür bekommst du in der Baumschule eine *E*ins


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

Hört sich aber auch logisch an !!!




...erstmal das gewohnte "K" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

lass nochmal den *I*gel raus


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

mach ich 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

und kein K


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...so ein langes Wort kann nur was *p*olitisches sein


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

Irgend etwas *S*timmt da nicht - dein Wort hatte ursprünglich einen Buchstaben weniger als zuletzt


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...so ein langes Wort kann nur was *p*olitisches sein



Nein und Ja wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ p e _ _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Irgend etwas *S*timmt da nicht - dein Wort hatte ursprünglich einen Buchstaben weniger als zuletzt



Hatte mich verzählt wink2

_ _ s s e _ s _ _ _ _ p e _ _ _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...deshalb politisch 




*Das "R" bitte mal *


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

dann mal ein *T* bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...deshalb politisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ _ s s e r s _ _ _ _ p e r _ _ i _


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann mal ein *T* bitte



auch dabei 

_ _ s s e r s t _ _ _ p e r _ _ i _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

ich hätte gerne ein *X*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...das "A" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

das X geht immer 

_ _ s s e r s t _ _ _ p e r _ x i _


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

das A auch 

_ a s s e r s t _ _ _ p e r _ x i _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

*O*h*O*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

_ a s s e r s t o _ _ p e r o x i _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...das "F" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

da könnte ein *W* dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Lag nur am Wasser 

_ a s s e r s t o f f p e r o x i _


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Waren da nicht gerade noch zwei F 

W a s s e r s t o f f p e r o x i _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...das nette "D" wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Klar doch 

Ist das "W a s s e r s t o f f p e r o x i d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...um Gottes Willen, dachte was politisches...ist ja noch schlimmer !!!





Bei mir, wie immer, ganz einfach !!!!:WOW:


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

*S*o schlimm auch nicht 

musste was mit Wasser machen sonst wäre schiwi enttäuscht


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...kein "S" dabei 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Dann das E


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup:


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...nein, kein "H" dabei 

*--------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

ich probiere es mit einem *N*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Ich nehme ein R


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

---nix "N" dabei

*--------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

na dann gib mir bitte ein *L*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...auch das "R", nix dabei 

*--------e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> na dann gib mir bitte ein *L*



...jup!! :thumbup:

*L-------e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Ein Wort ohne *B*uchstaben


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

zwei *U* wären nett


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...kein "B" dabei, jetzt wirds einfach 




*L-------e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> zwei *U* wären nett



Ahaaa:WOW:

*Lu---u--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

wo zwei U sind, sind auch zwei *P*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wo zwei U sind, sind auch zwei *P*




...eben !!!


*Lu--pu-pe*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Nov. 2018)

dann bitte ein *F*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Könnte das M passen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Luf-pumpe*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

schiwi *t*raut sich wieder nicht


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Luftpumpe*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

..jut, dreimal das "e" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Nein einmal 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...na immerhin 


*...jetzt das "R"*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

auch so eben wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ r e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "U"


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Nein leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...das "S" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

..juti, das "A" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Da fehlen die Punkte drüber


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...na jut *Ä*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

War leicht 

_ _ _ _ _ ä _ r e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...na dann mal das "H"


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Dachte schon brauchst noch mehr Tipps 

_ _ _ _ _ ä h r e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

mal das "F"


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ f ä h r e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

jetzt das "O"


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Hast du aus dem Fenster geschaut 

_ o _ _ f ä h r e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

ja, es ist bedeckt 


...das "M" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Aber gut gesehen wink2

M o _ _ f ä h r e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...jetzt das "D" wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

M o _ d f ä h r e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2018)

...und das "N" wie Gute *N*acht Rolli:mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2018)

Ist natürlich die "M o n d f ä h r e" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Marco


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2018)

*----------*


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2018)

Ich versuch´s mal wieder mit dem *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2018)

ich versuche ein *A*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2018)

Nehme dann mal das S wink2


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2018)

..."E" und "A" :thumbup:...kein "S" 


*-a--e-a---*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Nov. 2018)

ich rechne schwer mit zwei *M*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Versuche das R


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich rechne schwer mit zwei *M*



*...gut gerechnet !*:thumbup:


*Ma--ema---*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche das R




...kein "R" dabei 



*Ma--ema---*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2018)

dann noch schnell den *I*gel vor dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ma--ema-i-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Mat-emati-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

dann das K wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Mat-matik*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

und das H bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Mathematik*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

hoffentlich mit *E*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Logo sogar ganz viele 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2018)

wird doch nicht schon wieder mit Wasser und *M*eer zu tun haben


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e r


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2018)

...das "T" mal bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2018)

ich wollte ein M und habe ein R bekommen - ich bestehe aber auf ein *M* :thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Das T ja 

_ _ t t e _ _ e e r


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

auch das M wink2

_ _ t t e _ m e e r


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2018)

dann dreh ich das M um und mach ein W wie *W*asser daraus


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Gut gedacht 

W _ t t e _ m e e r


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Nov. 2018)

dann nehme ich noch ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut 

W _ t t e n m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

*A*ha !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Jawohl ist das "W a t t e n m e e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2018)

ich versuche wieder einmal das *E*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...kein "N" dabei 


*-e------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e----r-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Versuche mal das S 

und Hallo zusammenwink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...nabend Rolli.........kein "S" dabei 


*-e----r-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein U vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...kein "U" dabei 


*-e----r-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...auch das "A"...nicht dabei 


*-e----r-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...jup !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*He----r-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...leider kein "T" dabei 


*He----r-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...nee, aber so ähnlich wink2


*He----r-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Aha ein Ö


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*He---ör-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Was ist mit einem F


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...kein "F" dabei 


*He---ör-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Keine *A*hnung


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...kein "A" dabei...denk mal an die Temperaturen draussenwink2


*He---ör-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ist arg *k*alt


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...jo :thumbup::thumbup:


*He--kör-er*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2018)

bitte ein *Z*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

*:thumbup::thumbup:*

*He-zkör-er*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*He-zkörper*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Heizkörper*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...erstmal das nette "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Logo wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "R" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Auch dabei 

_ r _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Natürlich 

_ r _ _ _ _ e _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...der *I*gel muss ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Der pennt schon wieder


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

..ist ok ...dann mal das "U"


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Schon besser 

_ r _ _ _ _ e u _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...das "S" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

_ r _ s _ _ e u _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...na dann kann das "T" auch nicht weit sein wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann kann das "T" auch nicht weit sein wink2



Ist es auch nicht 

_ r _ s t _ e u _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

*O*hooo..............


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Joooo

_ r o s t _ e u _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...das "F" begehrt Einlass :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ist ja jetzt leicht wink2

F r o s t _ e u _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...jetzt das nette "B"


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

F r o s t b e u _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...und noch das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Gut gelöst wink2

F r o s t b e u l e n :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Mal wieder das E


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...kein "E" dabei 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

*O*h was is


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-------o*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Nehme mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...auch das "T" ist nicht dabei !

*-------o*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Dann das S wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

..och nich dabei 


*-------o*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...aha !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*------ro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 


*------ro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...nö !!!wink2


*------ro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal ein P wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...auch kein "P"


*------ro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:WOW::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*----b-ro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein Ü vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*----büro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

und *w*as für ein Büro


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...ein manchmal hilfreiches Büro, aber ohne "W"wink2


*----büro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Mal das D wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

---jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*---dbüro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ndbüro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-undbüro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

und dann noch das F wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Fundbüro*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...man nehme erst mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Sogar öfter 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

dann mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...dann mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2018)

...nun das "S"


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ s e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "A" probieren


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "O"


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...dann mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ t e r _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "U"


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

da fehlen wieder die Punkte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...gerne mal das "Ü"


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ t e r _ ü _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ t e r _ ü _ s e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...vielleicht das "H"


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ t e r h ü _ s e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Natürlich 

_ _ l t e r h ü l s e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...und jetzt das "F"


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Klar doch 

F _ l t e r h ü l s e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...und der *I*gel muss doch noch mal ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Jetzt kann er ja schlafen gehen 

Jawohl sind die "F i l t e r h ü l s e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...ich mache auch Feierabend! Nacht Rolli :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2018)

Ich werf mal das *e *in die Runde


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2018)

dann werfe ich das *A* nach


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

..."E" :thumbup:...aber kein "A" dabei


*-------e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Ich versuche das S


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2018)

e wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2018)

...kein "S" und auch kein "L" 


*-------e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2018)

Mach mal ein H rein


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Nov. 2018)

ich nehme das *N*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...kein "H"...aber das "N" :thumbup:


*---n---e*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Der *I*gel ist wach wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

*O*ho


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*--ono-ie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Versuche mal das G


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...kein "G" dabei


*--ono-ie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Das M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--onomie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ein P vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...kein "P" dabei 


*--onomie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Nehme mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...auch das "L" ist nicht dabei 


*--onomie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ist aber kein *d*eutsches Wort


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...kein "D" dabei 

...aber deutsch trotzdem, ist was wissenschaftliches wink2


*--onomie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Bin kein Wissenschaftler bin Frührentner 

Ein C bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...dit is natürlich ein Argument !!!


*...kein "C" dabei,,,hau doch auf das "O" zwei Punkte*:WOW:


*--onomie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...also doch ein bischen Wissenschaftler


*-konomie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

keine Ahnung klappt immer du *Ö*konom wink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Ökonomie*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...das berühmte "E" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Nicht immer


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "A" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "S"


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Gerade so wink2

_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...das "C" bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ganz weit weg


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...versuche mal das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Wieder nicht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

Leck*O*mi*O*...


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Woher weist du das es doppelt ist 

_ _ _ _ o s o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...jetzt mal bitte den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Die Spürnase 

_ _ i _ o s o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...grmpf...falsche Stelle ....weiter denken 


...das "L" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

zwei *P* bringen Klarheit


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Klar das L 

_ _ i l o s o _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

und Meister schiwi hat alles im Griff 

P _ i l o s o p _


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

und Meister schiwi hat alles im Griff 

*H*a*H*a


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Genau  der "P h i l o s o p h" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

was soll das Rolli - ein Begriff, der nichts mit Wasser zu tun hat? Oder hat der Philosoph gerade ein Glas Wasser getrunken? 

Ich mach es euch mal wieder leicht 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...na dann hau mal 4-5 "E" rein :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

3 genügen auch 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ohne *s*chiwi macht kein Wasser Spass


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und 4 mal das "R"


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

weil in Wasser zwei S drin sind, bekommt Rolli auch von mir zwei S 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal ein paar H


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Marco du bist zügellos - 3 R sind genug 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e _ _ _ _ _ s r _ _ _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Rolli auch für dich reicht ein H, das aber groß 

*H e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e _ _ _ _ _ s r _ _ _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

*F*alsche Stellen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

3x "N"...mindestens


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

*F*alsche Stellen 

ist gar nicht so einfach, bei einem so langen Wort die Übersicht zu behalten - aber F ist leicht weil falsch


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Gut dann das A


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

3x "N"...mindestens 

na gut, bekommst 4 

*H e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e n n _ n _ s r _ _ _ s _ _ n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Gut dann das A 

jetzt läufts 

*H e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e n n _ n _ s r _ _ _ s _ a n _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "T" bitte



Bescheidenheit wird belohnt 

*H e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e n n _ n _ s r _ _ _ s t a n _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und jetzt das "D" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute 

gerne 

*H e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e n n u n _ s r _ _ _ s t a n _*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und jetzt das "D" wink2

*H e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e n n u n _ s r _ _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Nehme mal das G


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "V" gleich hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Nehme mal das G 

ok 

*H e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ r e n n u n g s r _ _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "V" gleich hinterher 

gerne 

*H e _ _ _ _ v e r _ r e n n u n g s r _ _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Das Ü bitte mal


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "Ö"


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das Ü bitte mal



ihr haltet mich auf Trab 

*H e _ _ _ _ v e r _ r e n n u n g s r ü _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "Ö" 

jetzt aber 

*H e _ _ ö _ v e r _ r e n n u n g s r ü _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Dann das B bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "Z" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Dann das B bitte 

*H e _ _ ö _ v e r b r e n n u n g s r ü _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "Z" wink2

*H e _ z ö _ v e r b r e n n u n g s r ü _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Mein armer *I*gel muss nochmal raus


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Mein armer *I*gel muss nochmal raus 

*H e i z ö _ v e r b r e n n u n g s r ü _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...das "L" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Dann ein K bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

...das "L" bitte mal 

*H e i z ö l v e r b r e n n u n g s r ü _ _ s t a n d*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

Dann ein K bitte wink2

jetzt wird es schwierig 

*H e i z ö l v e r b r e n n u n g s r ü _ k s t a n d*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "C"


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und das "C" 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*H e i z ö l v e r b r e n n u n g s r ü c k s t a n d*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...und von mir, wie immer ganz einfach !!!


*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

ich brauche jetzt eine Paus*E*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...nope!...kein "E" dabei 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

J*a* kennt man Marco


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...sag ich doch...ganz einfach !!!


*-----a--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----a-s*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----aus*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 

*-----aus*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2018)

Ein R bitte 

Muss mich jetzt mehr ums Forum kümmern Mike meldet jede Menge posts zum umschreiben von org. nach to. der arme Junge hat sonst nichts zu tun aber muss gemacht werden


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Nov. 2018)

ich werfe mal ein *L* in die Runde


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2018)

...kein "R", aber das "L" :thumbup:


*----laus*


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2018)

Jetzt mal bitte ein *N*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*N---laus*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Nov. 2018)

da muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2018)

...jup !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Ni--laus*


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2018)

Der *k*ommt bald


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Nik-laus*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2018)

Jetzt kommt erst der *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Nikolaus*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2018)

wie immer ein *e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein E


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2018)

Dann versuch ich´s mit *a*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Schon besser wink2

_ a _ _ _ a


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2018)

Das ist ja *kl*asse


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein K


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2018)

...das "R" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Das R ist dabei 

R a _ _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein H


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "Z" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

R a z z _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

ich glaube der *I*gel kommt heuer nicht zu seinem Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Der wartet noch 

Jawohl ist die "R a z z i a" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Bitte mal das seltene E


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das seltene E



gut 

*_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das S



ist dabei 

*_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Vielleicht auch ein H wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ein H wink2



ist auch dabei 

*_ e _ e _ _ h _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal das R


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das R



du hast nen Lauf 

*_ e _ e _ _ h _ _ _ _ s _ _ r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Noch  mal das A


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Noch  mal das A



hätte dich nicht loben sollen


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

War klar  dann das T


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> War klar  dann das T



na geht doch 

*_ e _ e _ _ h t _ _ _ s _ _ r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Da muss nochmal der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss nochmal der *I*gel ran



ist jetzt doch schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



gut 

*_ e _ e _ _ h t _ n _ s _ _ r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



:thumbup:

*_ e _ e u _ h t u n _ s _ _ r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal das C wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das C wink2



sehr gut 

*_ e _ e u c h t u n _ s _ _ r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Hau mal das Ö rein


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal das Ö rein



jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen 

*_ e _ e u c h t u n _ s _ ö r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Schon länger  vorne das B


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Schon länger  vorne das B



gar keine Ansage "blödes Wort"? 

*B e _ e u c h t u n _ s _ ö r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Ist doch ein b*l*ödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist doch ein b*l*ödes Wort



finde ich nicht 

*B e l e u c h t u n _ s _ ö r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G wie Gaby



gerne 

*B e l e u c h t u n g s _ ö r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Ein K wie Karl bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein K wie Karl bitte



kurz vorm Ziel 

*B e l e u c h t u n g s k ö r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

und dann noch das P wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und dann noch das P wink2



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*B e l e u c h t u n g s k ö r p e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Nov. 2018)

dann hol ich mal wieder den *E*sel vom Eis


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Der Esel schläft auch schon


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2018)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2018)

ich lass den *U*hu fliegen


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

Weder das A noch das U


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2018)

*O*ho


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2018)

...den *i*gel nochmal


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein O


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

aber der Igel ist wach wink2

_ _ i _ _ _ i _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ l i _ _ l i _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2018)

...versuche mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

Volltreffer 

_ l i t _ l i _ _ t


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2018)

Dann hau ich mal das *B *rein


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

Auch gut 

B l i t _ l i _ _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2018)

dann bitte mal das *C*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

Klar doch 

B l i t _ l i c _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2018)

dann lass ich noch den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2018)

Gut gehoppelt wink2

B l i t _ l i c h t


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2018)

..na dann noch das "Z" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2018)

Jawohl ist das "B l i t z l i c h t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2018)

*-----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2018)

dann wieder einmal das *E* :thx:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e---e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2018)

ich versuche das *T*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup:


*---te---e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Nov. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *P*


----------



## hirnknall (24 Nov. 2018)

*N* soso
Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2018)

...kein "P" aber das "N" :thumbup:


*---ten--e--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2018)

Bitte mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *Z*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2018)

...kein"S" aber das "Z" :thumbup:

*---tenz-e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2018)

ich hätte gerne vorne und hinten ein *G*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*G--tenz-e-g*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2018)

zwei *R* passen auch ganz gut


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2018)

...jup!!!:thumbup:


*G-rtenz-erg*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Nov. 2018)

*A*ha


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Gartenz-erg*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2018)

Glaube da fehlt noch das W


----------



## Marco2 (26 Nov. 2018)

...nabend Rolli 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


es ist natürlich der *Gartenzwerg *


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2018)

Mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2018)

Ganz schnell mal das *e *


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2018)

Aber klar 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ e n _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2018)

ich hol wieder einmal den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2018)

Der macht noch Bubu


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Nov. 2018)

was ist mit einem *R*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2018)

...und das "T"


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2018)

Das R ist gut das T nicht wink2

R _ _ e n _ _ _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2018)

*Ä*äähhh


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2018)

...und das "M" wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2018)

ÄÄhhh ja 

R _ _ e n _ ä _ e r


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2018)

Das M auch 

R _ _ e n m ä _ e r


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2018)

*A*haaaa


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2018)

Jaaa 

R a _ e n m ä _ e r


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2018)

*H*ab ich gewusst


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2018)

Auch dabei 

R a _ e n m ä h e r


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2018)

*s*ehr *s*chön


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2018)

Jawohl der Herr ist der "R a s e n m ä h e r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2018)

dann bin wohl ich wieder dran 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2018)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "A" mal bitte



ist dabei 

*_ _ a _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2018)

...und jetzte das "E"


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2018)

Ich nehme das S


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und jetzte das "E"



habe ich nicht im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich nehme das S



ist dabei 

*_ _ a _ _ a _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2018)

Vielleicht mal das *c *?


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das H



nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal das *c *?



ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Versuche mal das R wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "T" wink2



Treffer 

*_ _ a _ _ a t s _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R wink2



Doppeltreffer 

*_ _ a _ _ a t s _ _ r _ _ r _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...das "N" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "N" mal bitte



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "P" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "P" mal bitte



sehr gut - ist aber an anderer Stelle als du geglaubt hast 

*P _ a _ _ a t s _ _ r _ _ r _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> sehr gut - ist aber an anderer Stelle als du geglaubt hast
> 
> *P _ a _ _ a t s _ _ r _ _ r _*



.

*nee nee, genau da soll es hin !!!*wink2

*...das "G" bitte *


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Bitte mal ein L


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> .
> 
> *nee nee, genau da soll es hin !!!*wink2
> 
> *...das "G" bitte *



na dann ist's gut 

*P _ a g _ a t s _ _ r _ _ r _*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein L



gerne 

*P l a g _ a t s _ _ r _ _ r _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...na dann das nette "W" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Der *I*gel kommt


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann das nette "W" wink2



sehr gut 

*P l a g _ a t s _ _ r w _ r _*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *I*gel kommt



der arme kommt nicht zu seinem Winterschlaf 

*P l a g i a t s _ _ r w _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto  und n'Abend zusammen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto  und n'Abend zusammen



n'Abend Rolli 

*P l a g i a t s _ o r w _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Ein V wie Vögeln


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein V wie Vögeln



hättest wohl gern 

*P l a g i a t s v o r w _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Ich meine damit Vögelbeobachtung 

Dann mal ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich meine damit Vögelbeobachtung
> 
> Dann mal ein F



dann hättest du das N am Schluss weglassen müssen 

*P l a g i a t s v o r w _ r f*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Dann noch die *U*te zum V......


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*P l a g i a t s v o r w u r f*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal wieder was normales wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

ich hab doch *A*uch nur normales


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Natürlich kein A


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

dann vielleicht doch wieder ein *E*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Das altgediente geht immer 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

noch schnell einen *I*gel dazu


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Jetzt pennt er


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r _ e r _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Leider kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

bitte ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Falsch gebrüllt


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem *N*ilpferd



Nee zu fett


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

dann bitte wenigstens ein *O*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Na gut wink2

_ _ r _ e r _ _ r o

Hatte ein R vergessen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...das "D" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Auch kein D


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "B"


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

jetzt schaut das ganze schon mehr nach einem *Ü* aus


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Aha jetzt läufts wink2

B _ r _ e r b _ r o


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

und das Ü 

B ü r _ e r b ü r o


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...und das "G" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Logo ist das "B ü r g e r b ü r o" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Mal wieder das E


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup:


*---------e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup:


*-r-------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

bitte ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...kein "S" dabei 


*-r-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

dann bitte ein *N*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...auch kein "H" dabei 


*-r-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-rana-a--e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

dann lass ich am Schluss den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...Das "L" ist dabei, aber nicht das "O"


*-rana-a--el*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

da fängt der *F*isch zu stinken an


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...und wir lassen es stinken 


*-rana-a-fel*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Vorne das G wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Nov. 2018)

dann noch ein *P* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:...jut die Herren !!!


*Grana-apfel*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Vermute mal ein T wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:



*Granatapfel*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...mal das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...dann das "S"


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...jetzt mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Auch dabei wink2

_ _ _ _ s t _ _ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...na dann mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

_ _ _ _ s t a _ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...nun das "R"


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Kommt hin 

R _ _ r s t a _ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...das "U" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Hast es ja gleich wieder wink2

R u _ r s t a _ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2018)

...na dann mal das "H"wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2018)

Jawohl war wohl doch zu leicht 

R u h r s t a _ t


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...das "D" habe ich vergessen


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Dachte schon das du was vergessen hast 

"R u h r s t a d t" stimmt


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Hau mal das E rein


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...nee, diesmal nicht 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Gemei*n*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...auch das "N"...nicht dabei 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal das S wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...auch kein "S" 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

*H*at der auch Buchstaben


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *H*at der auch Buchstaben




...jaja, Acht verschiedene !!...fang mal hinten an, oder vorn wink2

*...das "H" nicht dabei !!*


*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

aller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Scheiss *I*nternet wieder ständig weg :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------a--*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Scheiss *I*nternet wieder ständig weg :angry:




---kein "i" dabei 


*------a--*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Mal das Z


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...Tooorrr !!!:WOW:

*------a-z*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

..aber, NA HALLO !!!:thumbup:


*--l--la-z*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute




...Aua...Auch das "U" ist nicht dabei !!


*--l--la-z*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

dann machen wir halt mit *P* weiter


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--l-pla-z*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

dann mach ich einen Abschlag auf das *G*rün


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

aha, ein Birdie:thumbup:


*G-l-pla-z*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

*O*ho


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...nicht schlecht Meister :thumbup::thumbup:


*Gol-pla-z*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

ich setz zum *F*inish an


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Ein F bitte 

Ich löse jetzt nicht ständig weg


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

..."F" :thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Golfpla-z*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

dann lass den *T*iger los


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...jup !!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Golfplatz*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

dann mal was leichtes für euch 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann mal was leichtes für euch
> 
> *_ _ _ _*




*Dit sind die schlimmsten Wörter !!!....vier Buchstaben...dit kann alles sein *


*...das "R" mal bitte*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

*A*ha leicht happy010 bei schiwi


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Dit sind die schlimmsten Wörter !!!*
> 
> 
> *...das "R" mal bitte*



kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*ha leicht happy010 bei schiwi



doch leicht 

*_ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Ein W bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...das "M" wie Magd wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein W bitte



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "M" wie Magd wink2



ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R vielleicht



war schon bei Marco nicht dabei, du solltest neue Buchstaben nehmen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...das "S" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "S" bitte mal



na geht doch 

*S a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...das "Z" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "Z" bitte mal



nein


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Ein Ü etwa


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ü etwa



ist zwar neu, aber nicht dabei (ich wüsste nicht, was das für ein Wort sein sollte)


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...oder das "F" ???


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...oder das "F" ???



nein, ist nicht zum Trinken


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Wäre Sa*l*ü gewesen in Gruss in Bayern


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wäre Sa*l*ü gewesen in Gruss in Bayern



wieder was gelernt, aber trotzdem kein L


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...nun mal das hübsche "C"


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...nun mal das hübsche "C"



jetzt aber :thumbup:

*S a c _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Soviel zu leichtes Wort  ein D


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Soviel zu leichtes Wort  ein D



wenn du nichts schweres hineintust, ist es leicht (aber ohne D)


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

*K*nall...bumm !!!:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *K*nall...bumm !!!:WOW:



na war doch nicht schwer, Marco hat den *SACK* zugemacht :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...bei mir, wie immer, etwas ganz leichtes wink2


*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

leicht wie eine F*e*d*e*r?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...da haut der Meister aber auch rein !!!:thumbup:


*-----e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

mal sehen, ob das Wort wirklich *L*eicht ist


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...das "L" habe gerade nicht im Angebot 


*-----e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

also doch nicht leicht sondern *S*chwer


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...auch "S" ist nicht dabei !!


*-----e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

also ist das Wort *M*ittelschwer


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...kein "H" und kein "M" 


*-----e--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

jetzt lass ich den *T*iger los


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...na SUPER...schon fast die Lösung !!!!:WOW:


*-----ette*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Nehme mal ein V


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na SUPER...schon fast die Lösung !!!!:WOW:
> 
> 
> *-----ette*



ja, man muss die *K*rallen ausfahren


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...nix "K" dabei !!!


*-----ette*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

*O*ho (und was ist mit dem V von Rolli)


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...auch das "O" ist nicht dabei !!!


*-----ette*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

und mein V :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal ein V




*...kein "V" dabei *


*-----ette*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

dann nehm ich mal einen ungesunden *Z*ug


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

und ich ein *B*ier


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

..:WOW:

*Z----ette*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ich ein *B*ier




..passt immer, aber jetzt nicht wink2

*Z----ette*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

weck mal kurz den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...natürlich !!!:thumbup:

*Zi---ette*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Nov. 2018)

ist aber wirklich nicht *G*esund


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Hau mal das *R* rein


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Zig-rette*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal noch das A


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...jup !!! und qualm 



*Zigarette*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Gehört zum Leben dazu Zigarette und Bier wink2

Jetzt mal ein Kinderleichtes Wort 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

...ein "K" wie Korn engel09


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Nein Kinder und Korn


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2018)

..."B" wie blöd !


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2018)

Zu blöd


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2018)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2018)

Auch kein A


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2018)

...jetzt mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2018)

Leider auch kein E


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2018)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2018)

...das "O" bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2018)

Nee auch nicht kleiner Tipp mein Haustier ist noch wach wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2018)

na gut, dann halt das Stachelt*I*er


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2018)

Jo passt wink2

_ i _ i


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "W" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Leider kein W


----------



## Markus 19 (2 Dez. 2018)

Ich nehme ein L


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Dez. 2018)

ich versuche das *F*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...das feuchte "P" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Kein L und kein F


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Aber das P wink2

"P i p i" sagte doch Kinderleicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber das P wink2
> 
> "P i p i" sagte doch Kinderleicht




...den Verdacht hatte ich doch von Anfang an !wink2


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den Verdacht hatte ich doch von Anfang an !wink2



Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt 

Mal das E bitte und wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...ja, erstmal einen schönen 1. Advent Meister Rolli !!


jup und das "E" ist dabei :thumbup:

*---e------e-*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Dann mal das S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...kein "S" dabei 

*---e------e-*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...auch kein "H" dabei 

*---e------e-*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Was ist mit einem R wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

njet!...kein "R" dabei 


*---e------e-*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...jo !!:thumbup:


*-a-e------e-*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-en-----en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein P wie Paul wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...nee, beim besten Willen nicht !


*-a-en-----en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

..juti !!!:thumbup:


*-a-en---u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...kein "G" dabei 


*-a-en---u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...Nö, och nich bei ....dabei brauchst du das jedesmal wenn du hier im Forum bistwink2


*-a-en---u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ja Nerven und *Z*eit


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

---ja, dis wahrscheinlich auch!...ich meine das kostenpflichtigewink2


*-a-en---u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

das *I*nternet


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

Jup !!!...aber was wird jetzt gebraucht, um zu surfen?


*...kein "i" dabei *

*-a-en---u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein D wie doof


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...dit passt immer wink2


*Da-en---u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


Daten---u-en


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Daten-o-u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein V wie Vogel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Datenvo-u-en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

ein M wie Mama Mia


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Datenvo-umen*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein L wie Langsam


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Datenvolumen*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "E" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...nun das "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ r _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...das "O" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch wink2

_ _ _ r o _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...der *I*gel muss nochmal ran !


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

_ i _ r o _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...haste noch irgenwo ne *K*atze? wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Hab ich 

_ i k r o _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

*M*iauh...


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Passt 

M i k r o _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

*W*au-Wau wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch wink2

M i k r o w e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...dann mal noch das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Jawohl ist die "M i k r o w e l l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Natürlich das E


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...nicht zu fassen !!!...Jut :thumbup::thumbup:

*--e-e----*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Dann das S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...leider kein "S" dabei 


*--e-e----*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Versuche mal das R wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...auch das "R" ist nicht dabei !


*--e-e----*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein H vielleicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...auch das "H"...nicht dabei !!!


*--e-e----*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...jo! bauen wir ein !!!:thumbup:


*--e-e-a--*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2018)

...kein "O" dabei 

*--e-e-a--*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

*U*te, um Gottes Willen !!!

Wer "A" sagt muss auch...wink2


*--e-e-a--*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

*B*lödes Wort sagen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...passt, wie immer :WOW:


*--ebeba--*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ebeban-*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*K-ebeban-*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...yeah!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*K-ebeband*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

und noch das L :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...na Klasse !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Klebeband*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...2x"E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...2x"E" bitte



Genau 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...einen *I*gel mal bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Der pennt inzwischen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...dann das "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ r e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...jetzt das "N"


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Auch dabei wink2

_ _ r e _ _ _ _ _ n _ e


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Sehr gut 

S _ r e _ _ s _ _ n _ e


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch 

S _ r e _ _ s t _ n _ e


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2018)

...dann mal das "P" wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Sicher doch 

S p r e _ _ s t _ n _ e


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2018)

Dann mal das *c *bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch 

S p r e c _ s t _ n _ e


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2018)

*U*nd dann mal noch den


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Logo wink2

S p r e c _ s t u n _ e


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2018)

Das ist bal*d* geschaft


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Sagst es 

S p r e c _ s t u n d e


----------



## Markus 19 (3 Dez. 2018)

Dann nehme ich ein L


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2018)

Nein kein L


----------



## Markus 19 (4 Dez. 2018)

Ich versuche es mit dem R


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2018)

...versuche mal das "H" wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2018)

Jawohl ist die "S p r e c h s t u n d e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2018)

*-----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2018)

ich versuche mal das seltene *E*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup:


*-----e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2018)

Ich nehme ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Dez. 2018)

ich hol noch einmal den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2018)

...kein "S" und auch kein *I*gel 

*-----e--e--*


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2018)

Ist denn die *D*ora dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2018)

...kein "D" dabei 


*-----e--e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2018)

dann muss wieder mal der *T*iger her


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*T----e--e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2018)

wo ein Tiger ist, sind auch mehrere *L*öwen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2018)

Ohoo, Meister "schiwi" ahnt schon wieder was :WOW:



*T----el-ell*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2018)

dann kommt natürlich der schlaue *F*uchs


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup:


*T----elfell*


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2018)

heute habe ich kalte *O*hren


----------



## Robe22 (7 Dez. 2018)

Bitte mal das *R*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Tro--elfell*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2018)

dann nehme ich noch zwei *M*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Trommelfell*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Dez. 2018)

wieder was längeres 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## hirnknall (8 Dez. 2018)

*T*ja, was längeres, was soll ich dazu schon sagen soso


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2018)

Da muss doch ein *e *drin sein


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *T*ja, was längeres, was soll ich dazu schon sagen soso



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ t _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da muss doch ein *e *drin sein



sogar mehrere 

*_ e _ t _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2018)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "A" mal bitte



gerne 

*_ e _ t _ a _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "B"


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "B"



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...dann mal das "R"


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal das "R"



gute Wahl 

*_ e r t r a _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...jetzt das "S" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt das "S" bitte



sehr gut 

*_ e r t r a _ s _ e r _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Nehme mal das V  und Hallo


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...hau mal ein paar *G*änse rin wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das V  und Hallo



Hallo Rolli, auch wieder einmal im Lande 

*V e r t r a _ s v e r _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...hau mal ein paar *G*änse rin wink2



gut, ich lass sie schnattern 

*V e r t r a g s v e r _ _ _ g e r _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

War immer im Land  ein Ä bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

na gut, ein Ä, war wieder einmal zu leicht 

*V e r t r a g s v e r _ ä _ g e r _ _ g*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...den *N*ordpol bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...den *N*ordpol bitte mal



gerne 

*V e r t r a g s v e r _ ä n g e r _ n g*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...jetzt den *U*hu wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt den *U*hu wink2



sehr gut 

*V e r t r a g s v e r _ ä n g e r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Ist das ein *l*anges Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist das ein *l*anges Wort



ja, aber die sind leichter als die ganz kurzen 

*V e r t r a g s v e r l ä n g e r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Na gut ein mittleres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

bitte mit *E*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Diesmal nicht



*A*ha


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Besser 

_ _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Sehr gut wink2

S _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

bitte nicht schon wieder etwas *M*it Wasser


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Nein das Wort ist ohne Wasser wink2

S _ a _ _ a m m


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

das Wor*T* ja, aber nich*T* der Begriff


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Nicht unbedingt 

S t a _ _ a m m


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

nicht *U*nbedingt ohne Wasser?


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Gibt es auch für Sand 

S t a u _ a m m


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...oha, das "D" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Jawohl der "S t a u d a m m" ohne Wasser


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Das E bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

ich versuche ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

..."E" ist dabei, das "A" nicht 


*-----e--*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

ich nehme ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...auch das "S" ist leider nicht dabei 

*-----e--*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...auch kein "R" 


*-----e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

dann nehm ich ein *C*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...auch das "C" ist nicht dabei 


*-----e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

und was ist mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Ein H bitte mal


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

..na geht doch !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-l-h-e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

ist da vielleicht ein *Ü* dabei


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-lüh-e--*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

dann hol mal kurz den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-lüh-ei-*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Dez. 2018)

wenigstens kein *W*asser wie bei Rolli


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

dann mal vor*g*lühen 

ist auch Wasser drin


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



*Glühwei-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Dann noch das N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Glühwein*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

und hier ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "E" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...dann mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Sehr gut 

_ _ s _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Logo 

_ _ s t e _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

auch dabei 

_ _ s t e n s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...das "A" vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

Leider kein A


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Jawohl 

_ _ s t e n s _ h _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...und das "C" gleich hinterher wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Das war klar 

_ _ s t e n s c h _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "Ü"


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Klasse 

_ ü s t e n s c h _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "K"


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Nein diesmal ohne Wasser


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...aha, dann mal die *W*üste


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch 

W ü s t e n s c h _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "F"


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Sogar doppelt wink2

W ü s t e n s c h _ f f


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

H*i*H*i*.....wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Jawohl das "W ü s t e n s c h i f f" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

*...was ganz leichtes *



*--------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Dann mal ein paar E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-----e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

und das S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e---sse*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Ein G wie Gasse wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...nee, keen "G" dabei wink2


*-e---sse*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Vielleicht ein H


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...kein "H" dabei 


*-e---sse*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

..jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-err-sse*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Glaube ein T wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup:


*Terr-sse*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Dann noch das A


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Terrasse*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Auch mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "A" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Auch dabei 

_ a _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...jetzt das "E"


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...dann mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Auch nicht  nehme mal Buchstaben von vorne


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...das nette "C" könnte gehen wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Geht wink2

C a _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "M"


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Logo 

C a m _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...und das "P" hinterher !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Klar doch wink2

C a m p _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...und der *I*gel muss noch mal ran


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Der hat heute lange Ausgang wink2

C a m p i n _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

...dann mal das "G" wie "Gute Nacht Rolli":mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2018)

Klar ist das "C a m p i n g" :thumbup:

night8 Marco


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Dez. 2018)

*E*hhhhh?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup:


*---e-----*


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2018)

Bitte ein *B*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Dez. 2018)

ich hätte gerne ein *H*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2018)

...kein "B" aber das "H"

*---e-h---*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2018)

als nächstes ist das *N*ashorn dran


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2018)

...nix Nashorn...bisschen kleiner wink2


*---e-h---*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2018)

dann muss wieder mal der arme *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2018)

...auch der *I*gel ist nicht dabei...die Grösse haut in etwa hin !!!wink2


*---e-h---*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Dez. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---e-h--s*


----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2018)

wie wär´s mit nem *a*?


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2018)

Ein U wie Ute bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---e-haus*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2018)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Dez. 2018)

ich lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2018)

...kein "R" aber das "L"


*---elhaus*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Dez. 2018)

*O*hoooooo


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2018)

Eher ein Ö wink2


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2018)

...das "O" ist dabei, das "Ö" leider nicht.

*-o-elhaus*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2018)

Vielleicht ein M


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Dez. 2018)

ich nehme vom MSV nicht das M sondern das *V*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...kein "M" aber das "V" :thumbup:


*Vo-elhaus*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Das *g*eht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:



*Vogelhaus*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2018)

*E*hhhhhhhh


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2018)

*A*haaaaaa


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Das geht wink2 wollte gerne anders Antworten 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...das "U" mal bitte...und Guten Abend """


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

n'Abend und ja wink2

_ a _ _ _ u _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Sehr gut 

S a _ _ _ u _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "B" hinterher wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Bist gut heute 

S a _ _ b u _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "C" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Leider kein C


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...dann das "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Das geht 

S a _ _ b u r _


----------



## hirnknall (15 Dez. 2018)

Verdammt und *z*ugenäht, echt kein Plan


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...und das "G" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Leider kein Z


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Aber das G 

S a _ _ b u r g


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...jetzt das "N"


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Jojo wink2

S a n _ b u r g


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...na dann mal noch das nette "D" wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Jawohl ist die "S a n d b u r g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Wie immer das E


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup:


*E--------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

*O*hhhhooo


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

Ahaaaa!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*E---o--o-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

*W*as ist das


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...kein "W" dabei, knallt aber mächtig !!!


*E---o--o-*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2018)

Marco verrate nicht gleich alles - ich nehme das *X*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:...nabend "schiwi"


*Ex--o--o-*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Dez. 2018)

da kommt wieder mal der arme *I*gel zum Einsatz


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...der arme Igel...und das bei Frost 





*Ex--o-io-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ex--o-ion*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Ein S bitte  

und KW ändern


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ex--osion*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Mal das P bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Exp-osion*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Dann noch das L bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Dez. 2018)

...jep!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Explosion*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2018)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2018)

Dann biete ich mal ein *e *an


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2018)

...und das "A"


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2018)

und das *O*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2018)

Leider kein E und kein O 

Aber das A 

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2018)

dann noch das *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2018)

Aber sicher 

_ _ u _ a _ _


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2018)

*R*ollt das rein?


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2018)

Nein rollt nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2018)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2018)

Geht doch wink2

_ s u _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Dez. 2018)

...mal vorne das "T" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Dez. 2018)

und gleich hinten den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Beides dabei wink2

T s u _ a _ i


----------



## Marco2 (17 Dez. 2018)

...jetzt das "N"wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Aber sicher 

T s u n a _ i


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

dann lass die *M*aus laufen


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Gut gelaufen 

T s u n a m i :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

dann mal wieder was leichtes 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Ja dann mal viele Eeeeeeeees


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja dann mal viele Eeeeeeeees



nicht übermütig werden, eines genügt 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Dann eben viele Ssssssssssssss


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben viele Ssssssssssssss



die S wurden aus dem Programm genommen


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Was ist mit einem R wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem R wink2



ist schon besser 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Dann mal das A wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das A wink2



Volltreffer 

*_ a _ _ _ a r _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Versuche mal das H wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H wink2



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



sehr gut 

*_ a n _ _ a r _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Dose



ich habe keine Dose


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Ich weck mal den *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich weck mal den *I*gel



der schläft tief und fest


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Dann mal das T wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das T wink2



das ist der Durchbruch :thumbup:

*T a n _ _ a r _ e t t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Ein Z glaube ich wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Z glaube ich wink2



ja natürlich 

*T a n z _ a r _ e t t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

und das P bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das P bitte



gerne 

*T a n z p a r _ e t t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

und noch das K


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Dez. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> und noch das K



:WOW:

*T a n z p a r k e t t*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2018)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "E" versuchen


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2018)

dan auch noch das *a*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2018)

Das E ja 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2018)

Das A war gut wink2

_ a _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2018)

Jetzt nehm ich mal den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Jetzt nehm ich mal den *I*gel



Der schläft noch


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2018)

ich verlass mich aufs *N*ashorn


----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2018)

...und dem *S*tier !


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2018)

Das Nashorn war gut 

_ a n n e n _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2018)

Das S weniger


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Dez. 2018)

dann hol den *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2018)

Logo 

_ a n n e n _ a u _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "T" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2018)

da fehlt noch ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2018)

Das T ja 

T a n n e n _ a u _


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2018)

und das B auch wink2

T a n n e n b a u _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2018)

damit wieder Wasser eine Rolle spielt, nehme ich das *M*ittelmeer


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2018)

Sehr gut der "T a n n e n b a u m" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Dez. 2018)

dann wieder was neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## hirnknall (21 Dez. 2018)

*N*a dann soso


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2018)

Den Ersten bitte *a*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *N*a dann soso



gute Wahl 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ n*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "E" bitte wink2



ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2018)

Max100 schrieb:


> Den Ersten bitte *a*



weder den ersten, noch irgend einen anderen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2018)

...mal den *I*gel bitte, ist ja a bisserl wärmer geworden


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal den *I*gel bitte, ist ja a bisserl wärmer geworden



hast recht 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ i _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2018)

...das "O" mal bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "O" mal bitte



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2018)

...dann das kurvige "S" bitte


----------



## hirnknall (22 Dez. 2018)

*K*ein Plan


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das kurvige "S" bitte



super 

*S _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ i o n*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Dez. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *K*ein Plan



auch Planlose finden manchmal ein Korn 

*S _ _ _ _ _ n k _ i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "T" versuchen



guter Versuch 

*S _ _ _ _ _ n k t i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2018)

...mal das "U"


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "U"



das war der D*U*rchbruch 

*S u _ _ _ u n k t i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2018)

...das "F" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "F" bitte wink2



gerne 

*S u _ _ f u n k t i o n *


----------



## Marco2 (24 Dez. 2018)

...und nun das "C"


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und nun das "C"



ja 

*S u c _ f u n k t i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Dez. 2018)

...na dann noch das "H"


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann noch das "H"



ja, du hast den letzten Buchstaben gefunden :thumbup:

*S u c h f u n k t i o n*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Dez. 2018)

*----------*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2018)

Ein *E* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (26 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e---e-*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2018)

Dann mal ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup:


*----e---er*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2018)

Ich habe gerade einen *L*auf


----------



## Marco2 (26 Dez. 2018)

...nix mit Lauf !!!


*----e---er*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Dez. 2018)

wie wäre es mit einem *A*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup:


*-a--e---er*


----------



## Max100 (27 Dez. 2018)

Schläft der * I*gel noch?


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Dez. 2018)

ich versuche das *T*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2018)

...kein "T" dabei, aber der *I*gel natürlich !!!:thumbup:


*-a--e--ier*


----------



## Max100 (28 Dez. 2018)

Ist der *G*eier auch da?


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2018)

...kein "G" dabei 

*-a--e--ier*


----------



## Max100 (28 Dez. 2018)

Ist ja *s*chade


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2018)

ich hätte gerne ein *B*ier


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-se-bier*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Dez. 2018)

dann bitte ein *N*


----------



## hirnknall (28 Dez. 2018)

Ein *G* vielleicht, echt kein Plan


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2018)

..."N" ist dabei, das "G" leider nicht


*-a-senbier*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Dez. 2018)

dann lass den *U*hu fliegen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2018)

...er fliegt !!:thumbup:


*-ausenbier*


----------



## redfive (2 Jan. 2019)

Ich glaub ich weiß die* p*erfekte Lösungwink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Pausenbier*


----------



## Peterretep (5 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup: Bräuchte ich auch so ein Pausenbier!


----------



## redfive (6 Jan. 2019)

OK, weiter geht's!

*-------------------------*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2019)

...na dann mal ein paar "E"


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Jan. 2019)

ich versuche das *A*


----------



## redfive (6 Jan. 2019)

Beides im Angebot!

 -a---a---e---e---e----a--


----------



## Max100 (7 Jan. 2019)

Ist denn auch *d*as im Angebot?


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Jan. 2019)

da wird doch wohl auch ein *S* dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (8 Jan. 2019)

...und das "N"


----------



## redfive (8 Jan. 2019)

Jo!

 -and-a---e---e-s-e-s--a--


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Jan. 2019)

dann noch ein *H* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (8 Jan. 2019)

...und das "R"


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2019)

Beide:thumbup:

 Hand-a---e---e-s-ers--a--


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2019)

ohno Ist schon spät!

 Hand-a---e---e-s-ers-ha--


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2019)

...drei *L*öwen begehren Einlass !!!


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2019)

Dann wolle mer se neilasse

Hand-all-el--e-s-ers-ha--


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2019)

...habe noch drei *T*iger hier wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2019)

ich nehme das *C*


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2019)

Ja,ja

Hand-all-elt-e-sterscha-t

Das Rätsel muß übrigens bis morgen 18:15 gelöst seinsoso


----------



## Max100 (9 Jan. 2019)

> Das Rätsel muß übrigens bis morgen 18:15 gelöst sein



*W*er sagt das?


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2019)

Meine Programmzeitschriftwink2

Hand-allwelt-e-sterscha-t


----------



## Max100 (9 Jan. 2019)

Ich spiel den* B*all


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2019)

da muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2019)

Hier kommt der geballte Igel

Handballwelt-eisterscha-t


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Jan. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *M*


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2019)

Ab jetzt wird es aber schwer!

Handballweltmeisterscha-t


----------



## Marco2 (10 Jan. 2019)

...ein technisches *F*oul wink2


----------



## redfive (11 Jan. 2019)

Gab's gestern mehrere, hier nur eins!

Handballweltmeisterschaft

Der nächste bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2019)

*------*


----------



## Max100 (12 Jan. 2019)

Haste mal ein *e*?


----------



## redfive (12 Jan. 2019)

*N*a das ist ja ein kurzes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Jan. 2019)

*A*ha


----------



## hirnknall (12 Jan. 2019)

*H*mmh


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:...kein "H" 


*-a--ne*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2019)

dann lass ich wieder mal den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup:

*La--ne*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Jan. 2019)

und schon wieder ist der arme *I*gel dran


----------



## Robe22 (13 Jan. 2019)

*W* wie Winter bitte


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Lawine*


----------



## Robe22 (15 Jan. 2019)

Neues Wort:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2019)

wieder mal das *E* bitte


----------



## redfive (16 Jan. 2019)

*N*eulich war das dabei


----------



## Max100 (16 Jan. 2019)

Ich nehme das *a*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2019)

...und das "R"


----------



## Robe22 (17 Jan. 2019)

Alles außer a dabei:

_ _ _ _ _ n _ e _ _ r _ _ _ n _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Jan. 2019)

da ruft der *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Max100 (18 Jan. 2019)

*G*eht der auch?


----------



## redfive (18 Jan. 2019)

Wenn's der *L*ösung näherkommt


----------



## hirnknall (18 Jan. 2019)

*D*olles Rätsel :good:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Jan. 2019)

Sehr gut :thumbup:

D _ _ _ u n g e l _ r _ _ u n g


----------



## redfive (18 Jan. 2019)

*Ü*berhaupt keine Ahnung was das sein könnte.


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Jan. 2019)

dann bitte mal ein *C*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Jan. 2019)

...und das "F"


----------



## hirnknall (19 Jan. 2019)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich neige zu einem *H* wie Hoden soso


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2019)

Es scheint hier Fans von Trash-TV zu geben 

D _ c h u n g e l _ r ü f u n g


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2019)

...jetzt das nette "P"


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Jan. 2019)

Es scheint hier Fans von Trash-TV zu geben 

*S*ieht so aus


----------



## redfive (20 Jan. 2019)

Da fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## Robe22 (20 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nix mehr ein



Mir auch nicht 


D s c h u n g e l p r ü f u n g war gesucht und schiwi ist dran


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2019)

ich nehme mal ein anspruchsvolles Wort (glaube ich zumindest)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## redfive (21 Jan. 2019)

Hoffentlich können wir deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werde*n*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2019)

...das anspruchslose "E" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Hoffentlich können wir deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werde*n*



fängt nicht schlecht an 

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Jan. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das anspruchslose "E" bitte mal wink2



guter Start 

*_ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2019)

...dann das nette "R" bitte


----------



## Max100 (22 Jan. 2019)

Für mich mal das *d*


----------



## redfive (22 Jan. 2019)

*G*eht da noch mehr?


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

dann das nette "R" bitte 

fulminanter Start 

*_ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ e r *


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Für mich mal das *d*



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *G*eht da noch mehr?



nein, mehr geht nicht


----------



## Max100 (22 Jan. 2019)

Nehmen wir mal Nummer 2 im Alphabet *b*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2019)

...*o*hooo


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Nummer 2 im Alphabet *b*



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ e n b _ _ e r *


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...*o*hooo



leider nein


----------



## redfive (22 Jan. 2019)

Was kam nochmal nach g im Alp*h*abet?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2019)

...danach das "L"


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Was kam nochmal nach g im Alp*h*abet?



leider kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...danach das "L"



ihr seid gut, ist offenbar doch zu leicht :thumbup:

*L _ _ _ e n b _ _ e r *


----------



## redfive (22 Jan. 2019)

*A*lphabetanfang ist hoffentlich dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *A*lphabetanfang ist hoffentlich dabei



nein - ist nicht dabei


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2019)

Bitte ein K


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Jan. 2019)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Bitte ein K



sehr gut 

*L _ _ k e n b _ _ e r*


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2019)

Vor dem K passt ein *C*


----------



## redfive (23 Jan. 2019)

Ein *ß* könnte sich auch gut einfügen


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2019)

...und das *Ü*wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2019)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Vor dem K passt ein *C*



richtig :thumbup:

*L _ c k e n b _ _ e r*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Ein *ß* könnte sich auch gut einfügen



ihr seid gut :thumbup:

*L _ c k e n b _ ß e r*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das *Ü*wink2



hier sind nur Profis am Werk :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*L ü c k e n b ü ß e r*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2019)

*----------*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2019)

zur Abwechslung mal wieder das *E*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2019)

...jup !!!:thumbup:


*----e----e*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Jan. 2019)

dann versuche ich ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----er---e*


----------



## redfive (24 Jan. 2019)

Morgen geht's gegen *N*orwegen!


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2019)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Morgen geht's gegen *N*orwegen!



:thumbup:


*---ner---e*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Jan. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich versuche ein *S*




*...kein "S" dabei !*


*---ner---e*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2019)

mich dr*Ü*ckt der Schuh wink2


----------



## redfive (24 Jan. 2019)

*H*aste ma...?


----------



## Marco2 (24 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Hühner---e*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2019)

*A*uah


----------



## Marco2 (24 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup:

*Hühnera--e*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Jan. 2019)

dann lass den *G*eier kreisen


----------



## redfive (25 Jan. 2019)

*U*iuiui, was kann das sein?idk


----------



## Marco2 (25 Jan. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann lass den *G*eier kreisen



:thumbup::thumbup:


*Hühnera-ge*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Jan. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *U*iuiui, was kann das sein?idk




:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Hühnerauge*


----------



## redfive (28 Jan. 2019)

Das nächste bitte:

*-------------*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2019)

...mal das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## redfive (28 Jan. 2019)

Gerne!

*----e-------e*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2019)

...mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## redfive (28 Jan. 2019)

*Nö

----e-------e*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2019)

...das "N" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Jan. 2019)

ich lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## redfive (29 Jan. 2019)

:thumbup:

*---ne---n---e*


----------



## redfive (29 Jan. 2019)

Löwen müssen im Käfig bleiben

*---ne---n---e*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2019)

dann lass mal das *S*eepferdchen schwimmen


----------



## redfive (29 Jan. 2019)

Da schwimmt was...

*S--nes--n---e*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2019)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## redfive (29 Jan. 2019)

Jo!

*Sa-nes--n---e*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2019)

...a*h*aaaa


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Jan. 2019)

ich sehe im Dschungel ein *T*igerpärchen


----------



## redfive (30 Jan. 2019)

Jaahaa

*Sahnes-hn---e*


----------



## redfive (30 Jan. 2019)

Jo, die tigern da so rum...

*Sahnes-hn-tte*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2019)

...und jetzt kommt *I*gel, der stachelige wink2


----------



## redfive (30 Jan. 2019)

Jetzt muß ich auch noch auf Stacheln achten

*Sahnes-hnitte*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2019)

...dann mal noch das "C"


----------



## redfive (31 Jan. 2019)

*Jo, dann mach mal neu

 Sahneschnitte*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2019)

*--------*


----------



## redfive (31 Jan. 2019)

*R*at ich mal als erster


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2019)

...kein "R" dabei ! 


*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Jan. 2019)

da brüllt schon wieder der *L*öwe


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2019)

...gut gebrüllt 


*----l---*


----------



## redfive (1 Feb. 2019)

Wie *s*chnell ist der Löwe eigentlich?


----------



## Marco2 (1 Feb. 2019)

...kein "S" dabei...

*----l---*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Feb. 2019)

den *E*sel hatten wir noch gar nicht


----------



## redfive (1 Feb. 2019)

*A*uch so ein häufiger Buchstabe...


----------



## hirnknall (1 Feb. 2019)

*S*pektakulär


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2019)

*A---l--e*


...kein "S" dabei


----------



## redfive (2 Feb. 2019)

*G*ibt's das auch?


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2019)

schleicht sich da hinten ein *P*anther an?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2019)

---kein "G" aber das "P" :thumbup:


*A---l-pe*


----------



## redfive (2 Feb. 2019)

*O*h, oh, ich ahne was...


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *O*h, oh, ich ahne was...



*I*ch auch


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A--ilope*


----------



## redfive (2 Feb. 2019)

*T*atsächlich hat der Löwe wohl gebrüllt weil's Futter gibtwink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup:


*A-tilope*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2019)

dann lass mal das *N*ilpferd schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Antilope*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2019)

wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2019)

...mal das eine oder andere "E" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das eine oder andere "E" bitte mal



zwei sind im Angebot 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2019)

...dann mal das "R"


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal das "R"



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Max100 (4 Feb. 2019)

Da muss doch das *a *drinne sei


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2019)

...und das "N" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da muss doch das *a *drinne sei



ja, sogar 2 x 

*_ e _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N" wink2



ist auch zweimal vorhanden 

*_ e _ n _ _ a _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ n *


----------



## redfive (4 Feb. 2019)

*L*ösung noch nicht in Sicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2019)

...und das "S"


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *L*ösung noch nicht in Sicht



mit L wird's auch nicht leichter


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "S"



Volltreffer - das ist schon die halbe Miete :thumbup:

*_ e _ n s _ a _ _ _ e s s s _ a _ _ _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2019)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "T" versuchen



ein dreifacher Treffer :thumbup:

*_ e _ n s t a _ _ _ e s s s t a t _ _ n*


----------



## redfive (5 Feb. 2019)

*I*ch hab da so ne Idee...


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *I*ch hab da so ne Idee...



sehr gut 

*_ e i n s t a _ _ _ e s s s t a t i _ n*


----------



## redfive (5 Feb. 2019)

*O*ffensichtlich richtig, die Idee


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2019)

...jep....das "F" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *O*ffensichtlich richtig, die Idee



sieht so aus 

*_ e i n s t a _ _ _ e s s s t a t i o n*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jep....das "F" bitte wink2



gerne 

*F e i n s t a _ _ _ e s s s t a t i o n*


----------



## redfive (5 Feb. 2019)

*B*ald gelöst, wie's scheintwink2


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2019)

...jetzt noch das "M"


----------



## Max100 (6 Feb. 2019)

*U*nd das stimmt


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *B*ald gelöst, wie's scheintwink2



scheint so 

*F e i n s t a _ b _ e s s s t a t i o n*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...jetzt noch das "M"



sehr gut 

*F e i n s t a _ b m e s s s t a t i o n*


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Feb. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *U*nd das stimmt



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*F e i n s t a u b m e s s s t a t i o n*


----------



## Max100 (6 Feb. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *F e i n s t a u b m e s s s t a t i o n*



Ich gebe ab an den Vorletzten


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2019)

...mal was Aktuelles: wink2


*----------*


----------



## redfive (6 Feb. 2019)

*A*ktuell ist gut


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup:


*---a------*


----------



## redfive (7 Feb. 2019)

Geht ja gut lo*s*...


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Feb. 2019)

ich lass den *T*iger los


----------



## Marco2 (8 Feb. 2019)

...das "S" ist dabei, das "T" leider nicht!


*---a-s----*


----------



## redfive (8 Feb. 2019)

*R*at ich doch gleich nochmalwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Feb. 2019)

ich versuche das *H*


----------



## hirnknall (8 Feb. 2019)

*O*K :good: Der von Ihnen eingegebene Te


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2019)

...kein "R", kein "H" aber das "O" 


*-o-a-s----*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2019)

dann hätte ich gerne zwei *L*öwen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2019)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:



*-o-als---l*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2019)

wo zwei Löwen sind, sind auch zwei *P*anther


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2019)

...welch ein Zufall !!!wink2


*Po-alsp--l*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Feb. 2019)

da schaut ein *I*gel aus dem Laubhaufen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Po-alspi-l*


----------



## hirnknall (9 Feb. 2019)

*K*ein Plan


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Pokalspi-l*


----------



## redfive (11 Feb. 2019)

*E*s ist vollbracht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Pokalspiel*


----------



## redfive (12 Feb. 2019)

Bleib ich doch mal beim aktuellen

*---------*


----------



## Max100 (12 Feb. 2019)

Haste mal ein *e*?


----------



## redfive (12 Feb. 2019)

Auch zweiwink2

*-e------e*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Feb. 2019)

dann starte ich mal eine *R*akete


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2019)

...und ab zum *S*aturn !!wink2


----------



## redfive (13 Feb. 2019)

Die Rakete fliegt, aber nicht zum Saturn!

*-er-----e*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2019)

ist der *I*gel schon munter


----------



## redfive (13 Feb. 2019)

Grade so

*-er-i---e*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Feb. 2019)

ich sehe in der Ferne zwei *L*öwen


----------



## redfive (13 Feb. 2019)

Vorsicht, sie kommen näherwink2

*-erli--le*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2019)

...da steppt der *B*är


----------



## Max100 (14 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...da steppt der *B*är



*A*ber ganz gewaltig


----------



## redfive (14 Feb. 2019)

Hab keine Bären geshen, alles FSK16

*Berli-ale*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2019)

das *N*ilpferd wird ja wohl jugendfrei sein


----------



## redfive (14 Feb. 2019)

Der nächste bitte!

*Berlinale*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2019)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## redfive (14 Feb. 2019)

*E*iner muss ja anfangen


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *E*iner muss ja anfangen



richtig, ist aber nicht am Anfang sondern am Ende 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Max100 (15 Feb. 2019)

Das w*a*r richtig


----------



## redfive (15 Feb. 2019)

*I*ch nehm noch nen Vokal


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2019)

*R*ichtig !!!wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das w*a*r richtig



ja 

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *I*ch nehm noch nen Vokal



der ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *R*ichtig !!!wink2



ja 

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ r _ a _ _ e *


----------



## redfive (15 Feb. 2019)

*T*u ich mal was anderes nehmen


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2019)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *T*u ich mal was anderes nehmen



habe ich leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "S" bitte



Treffer 

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ r s a _ _ e*


----------



## redfive (16 Feb. 2019)

*H*ab noch null Plan...


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *H*ab noch null Plan...



wird schon 

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ r s a _ h e*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2019)

...zweimal den *U*hu bitte, einen Kleinen und einen Großen


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...zweimal den *U*hu bitte, einen Kleinen und einen Großen



wie gewünscht :thumbup:

*U _ _ a _ _ u r s a _ h e*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2019)

...zwei kleine *L*öwen passen da auch noch rein wink2


----------



## Max100 (17 Feb. 2019)

Ich möchte mal ein *f*


----------



## tschery1 (17 Feb. 2019)

*Unfallursache* mein Tip


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...zwei kleine *L*öwen passen da auch noch rein wink2



sehr gut 

*U _ _ a l l u r s a _ h e *


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ein *f*



gerne 

*U _ f a l l u r s a _ h e *


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Feb. 2019)

tschery1 schrieb:


> *Unfallursache* mein Tip



bitte immer nur einen Buchstaben nennen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2019)

...das "N" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "N" wink2



ist dabei 

*U n f a l l u r s a _ h e *


----------



## redfive (19 Feb. 2019)

Vitamin *C* soll ja im Winter helfen


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Feb. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Vitamin *C* soll ja im Winter helfen



ja, hilft wirklich 

*U n f a l l u r s a c h e*


----------



## redfive (20 Feb. 2019)

Dann mal das:

*---------------*


----------



## Max100 (20 Feb. 2019)

Haste mal ein *e*?


----------



## redfive (20 Feb. 2019)

Nicht im Angebot


----------



## Max100 (20 Feb. 2019)

D*a*s ist aber schade


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2019)

...das "S" mal bitte


----------



## redfive (20 Feb. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> D*a*s ist aber schade



Jaaa

*-a---a-----a---*


----------



## redfive (20 Feb. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "S" mal bitte



Gerne

*-a---a-s---a---*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Feb. 2019)

bei mir hoppeln drei *H*asen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2019)

...und das "U"


----------



## redfive (21 Feb. 2019)

Drei Hasen hoppeln um ein U

*-ah--a-s-h-au-h*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2019)

...ich sehe da noch zwei *R*ehewink2


----------



## redfive (21 Feb. 2019)

Ihr immer mit eurem Jägerlatein...

*-ahrra-s-h-au-h*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2019)

na jut, dann bitte mal zwei *Callgirls *


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Feb. 2019)

ich lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Max100 (22 Feb. 2019)

*d*as ist wohl auch dabei?


----------



## redfive (22 Feb. 2019)

Treffen zwei Callgirls einen Löwen...

*-ahrradschlauch*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Feb. 2019)

Habe im Keller ein *F* gefunden


----------



## redfive (1 März 2019)

Du hast aber nen tiefen Kellerwink2

*Fahrradschlauch* 

Auf ein Neues bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2019)

was neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## redfive (1 März 2019)

*H*elau:crazy:


----------



## hirnknall (1 März 2019)

*O*ch soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *H*elau:crazy:



sehr gut 

*H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *O*ch soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist



ist nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2019)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (2 März 2019)

Das *e* gleich hinterher.


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "A" mal bitte



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das *e* gleich hinterher.



Doppeltreffer 

*H _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2019)

...dann das "R"


----------



## redfive (2 März 2019)

*L*aß mich mal nachdenken...


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "R"



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *L*aß mich mal nachdenken...



das wird auch notwendig sein


----------



## redfive (2 März 2019)

*I*ch hab da noch was...


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *I*ch hab da noch was...



aber ich hab leider kein I für dich


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2019)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (2 März 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "N" bitte



ist dabei 

*H _ _ _ e n _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2019)

...hau mal einen *T*iger rein


----------



## redfive (3 März 2019)

Einen *K*önigstiger womöglich


----------



## schiwi51 (3 März 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...hau mal einen *T*iger rein



sogar zwei 

*H _ t t e n _ _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 März 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Einen *K*önigstiger womöglich



sehr gut 

*H _ t t e n k _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (4 März 2019)

Ist jetzt* ü*berschaubar


----------



## redfive (4 März 2019)

*Ä*hh, ja!


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt* ü*berschaubar



stimmt 

*H ü t t e n k _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 März 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *Ä*hh, ja!



sehr gut 

*H ü t t e n k ä _ e*


----------



## redfive (8 März 2019)

*S*cheint ja sonst keiner lösen zu können


----------



## schiwi51 (8 März 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *S*cheint ja sonst keiner lösen zu können



war ja am Schluss sehr schwer 

*H ü t t e n k ä s e*


----------



## redfive (11 März 2019)

Dann mal weiterwink2

*-------------*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Max100 (11 März 2019)

Wie wär´s mit nem *e*?


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2019)

ich beginne mit einem *N*


----------



## redfive (11 März 2019)

Beides dabei!

*-e-e-------en*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 März 2019)

da muss wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2019)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## redfive (12 März 2019)

Der Igel ist noch im Winterschlaf, kein Wunder bei dem Sch...wetterwink2

*-e-er------en*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2019)

dann lass mal den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## redfive (12 März 2019)

Gut gebrüllt Löwe:thumbup:

*Le-er-l----en*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 März 2019)

dann lass mal zwei *B*ären brummen


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2019)

...das "M" mal bitte


----------



## redfive (13 März 2019)

Mir scheint es dauert nicht mehr lang...

*Leberbl-m--en*


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2019)

...das "*Ü*" mal bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 März 2019)

dann nehme ich das *C*


----------



## redfive (14 März 2019)

Jaja...

*Leberblümc-en*


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2019)

...na dann noch das "H" wink2


----------



## redfive (14 März 2019)

So sieht's aus





*Leberblümchen*


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2019)

*-------*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 März 2019)

da muss wieder mal der *E*sel ran


----------



## redfive (15 März 2019)

*S*eh ich auch sowink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--s--*


----------



## redfive (15 März 2019)

*T*rau ich mich doch gleich nochmal...


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2019)

ich lass den *H*asen *h*oppeln


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2019)

...nix "T" und auch nix "H" 


*-e--s--*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 März 2019)

was ist mit einem *L*öwen


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2019)

...auch kein "L" 

*-e--s--*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 März 2019)

dann versuche ich das *N*


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2019)

:thumbup:


*-e--s-n*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 März 2019)

*O*ho


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-os-n*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 März 2019)

und schon wieder muss der arme *I*gel ran


----------



## redfive (18 März 2019)

*K*leiner Igel hat's hier auch nicht leicht...


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ke-osin*


----------



## redfive (20 März 2019)

*R*ichtig seltsam das ein so häufig auftauchender Buchstabe noch nicht gefragt warwink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Kerosin*


----------



## redfive (21 März 2019)

Wenn sie hier bitte mal schauen möchtenwink2

-----------------

Viel Spaß!


----------



## schiwi51 (21 März 2019)

sehe ich irgendwo ein *E*


----------



## redfive (21 März 2019)

Jetzt jawink2

---e-------------


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2019)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (22 März 2019)

Was für ein* l*anges Wort


----------



## redfive (22 März 2019)

Leider kein R aber weils so lang ist 2L:thumbup:

---el------l-----


----------



## Max100 (22 März 2019)

*D*as war Spitze


----------



## redfive (22 März 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *D*as war Spitze



Aber diesmal leider nichtidk Kein D


----------



## abcdef10001 (22 März 2019)

ich nehme ein 'a'


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2019)

ich lass das *N*ilpferd schwimmen


----------



## redfive (22 März 2019)

Läuft:thumbup:

---el-an---l----n


----------



## schiwi51 (22 März 2019)

und schon wieder muss der *I*gel her


----------



## hirnknall (22 März 2019)

*T*ja soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz


----------



## redfive (22 März 2019)

Igel is in diesen Forum echt nen harter Job!

--iel-ani--lati-n


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2019)

Dann nehme ich mal den *O*chsen


----------



## redfive (23 März 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal den *O*chsen



Hier ist das Vieh!:thumbup:

--iel-ani--lation


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2019)

...das "P" bitte mal wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (23 März 2019)

da kommt ein *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## redfive (24 März 2019)

Ich glaub ihr ahnt da schon was...

-piel-anipulation


----------



## Max100 (24 März 2019)

Dann lass ich jetzt die *S*au raus


----------



## redfive (25 März 2019)

Schweinkram!wink2

Spiel-anipulation


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2019)

*M*iau !!!


----------



## redfive (27 März 2019)

Hab wohl nicht genug geschummelt...

Spielmanipulation

Next please!


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2019)

*-----*


----------



## redfive (27 März 2019)

*E*in kurzes:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2019)

...kein "E" dabei ! 


*-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 März 2019)

*A*ha


----------



## redfive (28 März 2019)

*S*oso!wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2019)

...kein "A" aber das "S" !:thumbup:

*--s--*


----------



## redfive (28 März 2019)

*H*ab ich's doch geahnt


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2019)

...kein "H" dabei ! wink2

*--s--*


----------



## schiwi51 (29 März 2019)

dann lass ich den *T*iger los


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2019)

...auch kein "T" dabei ! 

*--s--*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2019)

wenn schon kein Tiger, dann vielleicht ein *L*öwe


----------



## redfive (30 März 2019)

*I*ch hab noch keine Ahnung...


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2019)

...kein "L" aber das "I" :thumbup:


*--si-*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2019)

ich lass die *M*aus singen


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2019)

...und sie singt ! :thumbup:

*M-si-*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2019)

da geht ein *K*amel durch die Wüste


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2019)

jup...:thumbup:


*M-sik*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 März 2019)

da fehlt noch der *U*hu


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Musik*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2019)

dann auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (1 Apr. 2019)

Dann nehm ich mal das *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich mal das *e*



ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## redfive (1 Apr. 2019)

Fang ich das *A*lphabet mal von vorn an.


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Fang ich das *A*lphabet mal von vorn an.



auch kein Treffer


----------



## redfive (1 Apr. 2019)

*O*h, oh !


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *O*h, oh !



Kein Oh


----------



## redfive (2 Apr. 2019)

*I*ch glaub mir gehen so langsam die Vokale aus


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *I*ch glaub mir gehen so langsam die Vokale aus



glaube ich auch


----------



## redfive (2 Apr. 2019)

*U*nd du bist dir da sicher?


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *U*nd du bist dir da sicher?



ganz sicher


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2019)




----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


>



auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2019)




----------



## redfive (3 Apr. 2019)

*S*ollte es wirklich ein Wort nur aus Konsonanten geben


----------



## Max100 (3 Apr. 2019)

Hatten wir die *B*ertha schon?


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


>



na endlich 

*_ _ ü _ _ _ ü _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *S*ollte es wirklich ein Wort nur aus Konsonanten geben



ich kenne keines 

*_ _ ü _ s _ ü _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Hatten wir die *B*ertha schon?



hatten wir nicht und haben wir nicht


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2019)

...das "T" mal bitte wink2


----------



## redfive (3 Apr. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "T" mal bitte wink2



*K*önnte drin sein...wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "T" mal bitte wink2



sehr gut 

*_ _ ü _ s t ü _ _*


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *K*önnte drin sein...wink2



jetzt geht was weiter 

*_ _ ü _ s t ü _ k*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2019)

...mal das "F" bitte


----------



## Max100 (4 Apr. 2019)

Ich hol mir mal ne *C*ola


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "F" bitte



gerne 

*F _ ü _ s t ü _ k*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich hol mir mal ne *C*ola



sehr gut 

*F _ ü _ s t ü c k*


----------



## redfive (4 Apr. 2019)

*H*ab da auch noch was...


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *H*ab da auch noch was...



was denn? 

*F _ ü h s t ü c k*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2019)

...mal das "R" bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Apr. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "R" bitte wink2



sehr gut :thumbup:

*F r ü h s t ü c k*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2019)

*--------*


----------



## hirnknall (13 Apr. 2019)

*O*K soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2019)

:thumbup:


*----o---*


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Apr. 2019)

*S*uperbeginn


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2019)

...kein "S" dabei 


*----o---*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Apr. 2019)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2019)

...nix mit *L*öwenbrüller wink2


*----o---*


----------



## redfive (16 Apr. 2019)

*S*chön das es weiter geht! :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Apr. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *S*chön das es weiter geht! :thumbup:



das *S* wurde schon bei mir abgelehnt


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Apr. 2019)

Wenn schon der Löwe nicht brüllt, dann lass ich halt den *T*iger brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2019)

...kein "S" und auch kein "T" 


*----o---*


----------



## redfive (16 Apr. 2019)

*R*ichtig schwer diesmal


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Apr. 2019)

Vielleicht *h*oppelt irgendwo eon Oster*H*ase


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--r-o-h-*


----------



## redfive (17 Apr. 2019)

*C*äsar hieß der (Oster?)Hase ausm Fernsehen.wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Apr. 2019)

ich pflücke ein paar Palm*K*ätzchen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*K-r-och-*


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Apr. 2019)

es *W*ird ja schön langsam


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2019)

jup....:thumbup::thumbup:


*K-rwoch-*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Apr. 2019)

*A*haaa


----------



## redfive (18 Apr. 2019)

*E*s ist wohl nicht die Kehrwoche!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2019)

Spitze, die Herren !!!:klasse:


*Karwoche*thx2


----------



## redfive (20 Apr. 2019)

Frohe Ostern!

----------------


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Apr. 2019)

dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einem Oster*E*i


----------



## redfive (20 Apr. 2019)

*E*i ist nicht dabei, is ja erst Samstagwink2

----------------


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2019)

aber heute kommt der Osterh*A*se


----------



## Max100 (21 Apr. 2019)

Und dann beginnt das *S*uchen


----------



## redfive (21 Apr. 2019)

So isses!:thumbup:

--s--a-----a----


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2019)

so warm wie es jetzt ist, sind sicher schon einige *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht


----------



## redfive (21 Apr. 2019)

Ein ganzes Rudel:thumbup:

-is--a-i-i-a-i--


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Apr. 2019)

dann lass ich mal die *Q*ualle schwimmen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2019)

...und den *D*ackel gleich hinterher !


----------



## redfive (22 Apr. 2019)

Gut das die beiden sich nict treffen

Disq-a-i-i-a-i--


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Apr. 2019)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Max100 (23 Apr. 2019)

Der *k*ann´s


----------



## redfive (23 Apr. 2019)

Läuftwink2

Disq-ali-ika-i--


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2019)

...*l*et`s Twist again:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Apr. 2019)

L hatten wir schon, aber *T*wist ist gut


----------



## redfive (23 Apr. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...*l*et`s Twist again:WOW:


Nö, einmal reicht


----------



## redfive (23 Apr. 2019)

Jo, isser!dance2

Disq-ali-ikati--


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Apr. 2019)

dann hol mal den *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Max100 (24 Apr. 2019)

Und auch den *A*dler


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2019)

,,,und das *N*ilpferd


----------



## redfive (25 Apr. 2019)

Komm mir vor als hätte ich ne Zoohandlung, Adlerpärchen ist aber schon verkauftwink2

Disquali-ikati-n


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Apr. 2019)

da fehlt noch ein *F*uchs im Zoo


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2019)

*O*ink *O*ink


----------



## redfive (29 Apr. 2019)

So sieht's aus!

Disqualifikation


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2019)

*----------*


----------



## Max100 (30 Apr. 2019)

Dann bitte ich mal um ein *e*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e----e*


----------



## redfive (30 Apr. 2019)

*T*heodor auch dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Apr. 2019)

Da muss wieder der *I*gel her


----------



## hirnknall (30 Apr. 2019)

*N*anü


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--tten---e*

...kein *I*gel dabei !


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Mai 2019)

*Ä*ääähhhhh


----------



## redfive (1 Mai 2019)

*R*at ich mal weiter...


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2019)

...kein "R" dabei 

*--tten-ä-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Mai 2019)

*Ü*üüühhhhh


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2019)

:thumbup:


*-ütten-ä-e*


----------



## redfive (2 Mai 2019)

*H*unger!!!


----------



## Max100 (2 Mai 2019)

s ist auch dabei


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2019)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Hütten-äse*


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Mai 2019)

da stinkt der *K*äse


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Hüttenkäse*


----------



## hirnknall (4 Mai 2019)

Ich tippe mal auf ein ***, das passt immer


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf ein ***, das passt immer



nein ist nicht dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Max100 (5 Mai 2019)

Dann wie immer das *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann wie immer das *e*



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2019)

...das "N" mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (6 Mai 2019)

Und das *d *bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "N" mal bitte



ist leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und das *d *bitte



sehr gut 

*_ _ d _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (6 Mai 2019)

Ist vielleicht auch das *a *dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch das *a *dabei?



kein A


----------



## redfive (8 Mai 2019)

*R*ate auch wieder mit


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *R*ate auch wieder mit



gut geraten 

*_ _ d _ r _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2019)

...das "*F*" mal bitte


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2019)

Ich versuch's mal mit dem *s*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "*F*" mal bitte



super :thumbup:

*_ _ d f r _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal mit dem *s*



jetzt geht was weiter 

*S _ d f r _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2019)

Dann mal jetzt das *ü*


----------



## redfive (9 Mai 2019)

*H*ab da so ne Ahnung...


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann mal jetzt das *ü*



sehr gut 

*S ü d f r ü _ _ _ e*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *H*ab da so ne Ahnung...



das glaub ich dir 

*S ü d f r ü _ h _ e *


----------



## redfive (9 Mai 2019)

Le*c*kerwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Le*c*kerwink2



ja 

*S ü d f r ü c h _ e *


----------



## hirnknall (10 Mai 2019)

*T*ja, echt kein Plan


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Mai 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *T*ja, echt kein Plan



auch ohne Plan kommt man zum Ziel :WOW:

*S ü d f r ü c h t e*

jetzt bist du dran


----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2019)

:thx: schiwi51,

dann auf ein Neues :thumbup:

*--------*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2019)

dann wieder mal das beliebte *E* bitte


----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2019)

Leider kein *E* ohno


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2019)

dann versuche ich ein *A*


----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2019)

Damit kann ich dienen wink2

*-------a*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Mai 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## hirnknall (12 Mai 2019)

Guter Versuch, aber leider, na ja


----------



## Max100 (12 Mai 2019)

wie immer das *e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2019)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2019)

ich versuche ein *S*


----------



## hirnknall (12 Mai 2019)

Sorry, kein *R*, kein *E* und auch kein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2019)

..mal das "N" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Mai 2019)

da brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## hirnknall (12 Mai 2019)

Glückwunsch, beides dabei :good:

*--l-n--a*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2019)

...mal das "O" bitte


----------



## hirnknall (12 Mai 2019)

*O*K wink2

*--lono-a*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Mai 2019)

ich habe *K*eine Ahnung


----------



## hirnknall (13 Mai 2019)

*K*ann vorkommen 

*K-lono-a*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2019)

...ich lasse jetzt unseren *I*gel los


----------



## hirnknall (13 Mai 2019)

*I*st auch dabei :thumbup:

*Kilono-a*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2019)

...na dann das "V"


----------



## hirnknall (14 Mai 2019)

Perfekt, das war's :good:

*Kilonova*

Somit übergebe ich die Runde an Marco2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2019)

*--------*


----------



## Max100 (15 Mai 2019)

Heute bitte mal ein *a*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2019)

...kein "A" dabei 

*--------*


----------



## Max100 (15 Mai 2019)

Dann eben das *e* bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2019)

was ist mit dem *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2019)

...leider auch kein "E", aber kleen *I*gel wieder voll dabei wink2:WOW:


*-----i--*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Mai 2019)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2019)

...kein "S" dabei 

*-----i--*


----------



## Max100 (16 Mai 2019)

Aber vielleicht die *D*ora?


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Mai 2019)

da muss wieder mal der *L*öwe brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2019)

...keine Dora, aber der Löwe :thumbup:


*----li--*


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Mai 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *C*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2019)

...kein "C" dabei 


*----li--*


----------



## redfive (17 Mai 2019)

Oh, oh, schwierig


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Mai 2019)

Vielleicht bringt das *Ü* den Durchbruch


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2019)

...leider kein "O" und auch kein "Ü" 


*----li--*


----------



## Max100 (18 Mai 2019)

Dann bitte mal ein *n*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----lin-*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Mai 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *G*


----------



## hirnknall (18 Mai 2019)

*C*ein Plan soso


----------



## Marco2 (19 Mai 2019)

:thumbup:

*----ling*

...leider kein "C" dabei


----------



## Max100 (19 Mai 2019)

Dann nehme ich mal das *f*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--f-ling*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Mai 2019)

*Ä*hhhhh


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-äf-ling*


----------



## Max100 (20 Mai 2019)

Bitte das* t*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-äftling*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Mai 2019)

wer geht da in den *H*äfen


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Häftling*


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Mai 2019)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (24 Mai 2019)

Ich versuch's wieder mit dem *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's wieder mit dem *e*



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (24 Mai 2019)

Auch ein *d*?


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Auch ein *d*?



ja 

*_ _ _ d _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (25 Mai 2019)

Jetzt frag ich mal nach einem *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mal nach einem *I*gel



sehr gut 

*_ i _ d _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## redfive (27 Mai 2019)

*L*äuft ja gut an!


----------



## Max100 (27 Mai 2019)

*K*ommt gut an


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *L*äuft ja gut an!



sehr gut 

*_ i _ d _ _ _ l e*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *K*ommt gut an



leider nicht


----------



## redfive (27 Mai 2019)

*R*aten macht Spaß


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *R*aten macht Spaß



ja, aber ohne R


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2019)

...das "N" bitte mal...Meister wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "N" bitte mal...Meister wink2



danke für den Titel, dafür gibt es ein N 

*_ i n d _ _ _ l e*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Mai 2019)

...und das "M" bitte


----------



## redfive (28 Mai 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "M" bitte



*W*ollte ich auch vorschlagenwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "M" bitte



gerne 

*_ i n d m _ _ l e*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *W*ollte ich auch vorschlagenwink2



na W geht doch auch 

*W i n d m _ _ l e*


----------



## redfive (28 Mai 2019)

*Ü*brigens ist es jetzt nicht mehr sooo schwierig


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *Ü*brigens ist es jetzt nicht mehr sooo schwierig



das glaube ich, aber jetzt folgt wieder eine längere Nachdenkphase 

*W i n d m ü _ l e*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2019)

*H*iHi...................


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Mai 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *H*iHi...................



doch keine lange Nachdenkphase :thumbup:

*W i n d m ü h l e*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2019)

*---------*


----------



## Max100 (30 Mai 2019)

Da muss doch ein *e *drin sein.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2019)

...no !!!!wink2


*---------*


----------



## redfive (30 Mai 2019)

*A*uch ein Vorschlagwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2019)

Ich hol mal wieder den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *A*uch ein Vorschlagwink2




:thumbup::thumbup:...*I*gel will noch nicht wink2


*-----a---*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Mai 2019)

dann hol ich den *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2019)

...Uhuuu :WOW:


*-----au--*


----------



## redfive (30 Mai 2019)

*O*K, einer fehlt noch


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--o--au--*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2019)

da ich kein Vampir bin, traue ich mich ein *H* zu nehmen


----------



## redfive (31 Mai 2019)

*K*ommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, der Geruch


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*K-o--au-h*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Mai 2019)

jetzt kommt das *C* dran


----------



## redfive (31 Mai 2019)

*L*angsam aber sicher...


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juni 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*K-o-lauch*


----------



## Max100 (1 Juni 2019)

*N*a, geht doch!


----------



## redfive (1 Juni 2019)

*B*rauche wohl in Kürze eine Idee...


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juni 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Knoblauch*


----------



## redfive (3 Juni 2019)

Los geht's

------------


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Ich möchte bitte ein '*R*' kaufen.


----------



## redfive (3 Juni 2019)

Leider kein "R"

------------


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juni 2019)

ich nehme das seltene *E*


----------



## redfive (3 Juni 2019)

Sooo selten ist das gar nichtwink2

-------e-e--


----------



## Max100 (4 Juni 2019)

Fangen wir mit dem *a *an


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2019)

ich versuche ein *R*


----------



## redfive (4 Juni 2019)

A ja, immer noch kein R

-a-----e-e--


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2019)

dann bitte ein *N*


----------



## Max100 (4 Juni 2019)

Dann bitte das *d*


----------



## redfive (4 Juni 2019)

Kein ND

-a-----e-e--


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juni 2019)

das ist nicht *S*chön


----------



## redfive (4 Juni 2019)

Nein, ist es nicht

-a-----e-e--


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juni 2019)

...das "T" bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (5 Juni 2019)

Vielleicht ist ein *I*nder dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2019)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## redfive (5 Juni 2019)

Das T dürfte helfen, ein Inder wurde nicht gesehen, aber der Löwe ist auf jeden Fall dabeiwink2

La----telett


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juni 2019)

dann heiz mal den *O*fen an


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2019)

...und bitte das Bier *k*ühlen !!!wink2


----------



## redfive (6 Juni 2019)

OK

La--kotelett


----------



## Max100 (6 Juni 2019)

Könnte es sein, dass da ein s fehlt?


----------



## redfive (6 Juni 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass da ein s fehlt?



Aber nur wenn man großen Hunger hat


La--koteletts


----------



## Max100 (7 Juni 2019)

Dann ma*c*h doch mal


----------



## redfive (7 Juni 2019)

Nix zu machen

La--koteletts


----------



## hirnknall (8 Juni 2019)

*M*ir egal soso


----------



## redfive (8 Juni 2019)

Guten Appetit

Lammkoteletts


----------



## hirnknall (9 Juni 2019)

Na dann :drip:

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2019)

dann beginne ich mal mit einem *E*


----------



## redfive (10 Juni 2019)

*S*o so...


----------



## hirnknall (10 Juni 2019)

Das *e* ist dabei, das *s* leider nicht 

*---e-----*


----------



## redfive (10 Juni 2019)

*R*at ich doch nochmalwink2


----------



## hirnknall (10 Juni 2019)

Sehr gut 

*---e-r---*


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juni 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## hirnknall (11 Juni 2019)

Ein *T*, nein :WOW:


----------



## redfive (11 Juni 2019)

*I*gel sollten nicht mehr im Winterschlaf sein!


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Juni 2019)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## hirnknall (11 Juni 2019)

Tja, dieses Mal schläft der *I*gel ganz besonders fest soso

Aber der *L*öwe ... :WOW:

*---elr---*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2019)

...mal das "*A*" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2019)

da würde auch ein *U*hu gut dazu passen


----------



## hirnknall (12 Juni 2019)

*A*lso das *U* wäre dabei 

*-u-elru--*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2019)

...dann mal das nette "K"wink2


----------



## hirnknall (12 Juni 2019)

O*K* :good:

*Ku-elru--*


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Juni 2019)

dann lass mal die *G*ans schnattern


----------



## hirnknall (12 Juni 2019)

*G*erne doch 

*Kugelru--*


----------



## redfive (13 Juni 2019)

*D*ann is ja wohl bald fettich


----------



## hirnknall (13 Juni 2019)

*D*em kann ich nicht widersprechen soso

*Kugelru-d*


----------



## redfive (17 Juni 2019)

*N*a, dann...


----------



## hirnknall (17 Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch und :thx:

*Kugelrund*

Damit überreiche ich das Zepter an redfive :good:


----------



## redfive (20 Juni 2019)

Ok

*----------*


----------



## Max100 (20 Juni 2019)

Dann wie immer ein *e*


----------



## redfive (20 Juni 2019)

Jo

*--------e-*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juni 2019)

ich setze auf ein *N*ilpferd


----------



## redfive (20 Juni 2019)

Und schon ist der Zoo wieder geöffnet

*--------en*


----------



## Max100 (21 Juni 2019)

Dann frage ich mal das *d *an


----------



## redfive (21 Juni 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal das *d *an



Nicht dabei

*--------en*


----------



## Max100 (21 Juni 2019)

Na sowa*s*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juni 2019)

dann hol mal den *A*ffen vom Baum


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2019)

...und die *K*uh von der Weide


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2019)

Sowas, sowas, ein Affe aber keine Kuh...

*-----a--en*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2019)

...mal bitte den *L*öwen


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juni 2019)

dann nehme ich den *T*iger


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2019)

Immer schön in Afrika bleibenwink2

*---lla--en*


----------



## hirnknall (22 Juni 2019)

Ich denke, ein *R* war noch nicht dabei soso


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein *R* war noch nicht dabei soso


Isses immer noch nicht

*---lla--en*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2019)

...dann mal das "F" bitte


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2019)

Die *G*iraffe ist auch in Afrika


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2019)

Asche auf mein Haupt, ist einfach zu warm im Büro
Kein F, kein G aber das S hab ich leider nicht übernommenkopf99

*S--lla--en*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2019)

...mal den *P*anther fragenwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juni 2019)

ich frag den *U*hu


----------



## redfive (24 Juni 2019)

Panther gibt's reichlich, dem Uhu fehlt da noch waswink2

*Sp-llappen*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2019)

*Ü*hhhüüüüüü


----------



## redfive (24 Juni 2019)

Jüüühüüüüü

*Spüllappen*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2019)

*--------*


----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2019)

Trotz allem ein *e*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2019)

ich lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2019)

...E ist dabei, keine Ameise wink2


*-------e*


----------



## redfive (25 Juni 2019)

Da der Zoo heut Hitzefrei hat fahr ich mal im *O*pel zum Freibad


----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2019)

Ich bin schon Freibad und spring jetzt vom* T*urm


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2019)

...das "O" ist dabei, das "T" leider nicht


*-----o-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juni 2019)

ich versuche ein *Y*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2019)

...kein "Y" dabei 

*-----o-e*


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2019)

Jetzt kommt der* T*heodor


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2019)

...kein *T*heodor in Sicht 


*-----o-e*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2019)

das ist aber *S*chwierig


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----ose*


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2019)

Ist denn vielleicht der *D*ackel dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---d-ose*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2019)

dann muss schon wieder einmal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-i-d-ose*


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juni 2019)

da krümmt sich der *W*urm


----------



## redfive (27 Juni 2019)

*N*atürlich überlasse ich den 50/50 jemand anderem


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Wind-ose*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juni 2019)

dann versuche ich mal das *H*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Windhose*


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juni 2019)

:sun10:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2019)

...hau mal ein paar heisse "E" rein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Juni 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...hau mal ein paar heisse "E" rein wink2



wenn es sein muss 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2019)

Dann schiebe mal ein *a *hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juni 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann schiebe mal ein *a *hinterher



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2019)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juni 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "R" bitte



bitte sehr 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2019)

...und das "N" gleich hinterher


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N" gleich hinterher



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## redfive (29 Juni 2019)

*H*aste ma?


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juni 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *H*aste ma?



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ h _ r _ _ e*


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2019)

Geh ich auch mal in den Zoo und suche nen *T*igerwink2


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juni 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Geh ich auch mal in den Zoo und suche nen *T*igerwink2



der ist aus dem Zoo geflüchtet


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2019)

...dann mal das hohe *C* bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal das hohe *C* bitte



ist weder hoch noch tief im Angebot


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2019)

*S*chwierig!


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *S*chwierig!



aber gar nicht 

*_ _ _ _ h _ r _ s e*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2019)

*O*ha !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *O*ha !!!



leider kein oha


----------



## redfive (2 Juli 2019)

*F*erdammt


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *F*erdammt



scheint so


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juli 2019)

...der *I*gel muss ran !!


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der *I*gel muss ran !!



der will aber nicht


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2019)

*G*ibbet doch nich...


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2019)

*W*ollte ich auch gerade sagen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juli 2019)

*M*iau !!!


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *G*ibbet doch nich...



Gibbet doch


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *W*ollte ich auch gerade sagen



Habe leider kein W im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *M*iau !!!



na endlich geht es weiter 

*_ _ m _ h _ r _ s e*


----------



## hirnknall (4 Juli 2019)

*O* Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeic


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *O* Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeic



das hatten wir schon - war nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2019)

...mal das *Ü* bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das *Ü* bitte



sehr gut 

*_ _ m _ h _ r ü s e *


----------



## hirnknall (5 Juli 2019)

*D* Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeiche


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Juli 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *D* Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeiche



sehr gut 

*_ _ m _ h d r ü s e*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juli 2019)

...dann das "*P*" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "*P*" wink2



passt 

*_ _ m p h d r ü s e*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juli 2019)

...und das "*Y*" bittewink2


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "*Y*" bittewink2



gerne 

*_ y m p h d r ü s e*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2019)

...und das "*L*":thumbup:wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "*L*":thumbup:wink2



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*L y m p h d r ü s e*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2019)

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Juli 2019)

dann beginne ich wieder mal mit einem *E*


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2019)

Und ich möchte gerne ein *a*


----------



## redfive (9 Juli 2019)

*I*ch möchte besseres Wetter!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2019)

...kein "e"...kein "i", aber das "a":thumbup:


*------a--*


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2019)

dann versuche ich mal das *L*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--l--la--*


----------



## redfive (9 Juli 2019)

Ein *c* dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Juli 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *Z*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2019)

...kein "c", aber das "z" :thumbup:


*--l--la-z*


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2019)

Da ist bestimmt der *T*heo dabei ?


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Juli 2019)

ich nehme ein *P*


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2019)

*F*rag ich mich, ob das bald fettich is


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*--lfplatz*


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2019)

Da *g*eh ich mit hin.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*G-lfplatz*


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2019)

*O*ch, ja...


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Golfplatz*


----------



## redfive (13 Juli 2019)

Bitteschön:

-----------


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2019)

Nehme ein E


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2019)

*A*................


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juli 2019)

*I* wink2


----------



## redfive (13 Juli 2019)

Kein a dabei :thumbup::thumbup:
--i-------e


----------



## redfive (13 Juli 2019)

Kein a dabei :thumbup::thumbup:

 --i-------e


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2019)

...mal das kurvige "*S*" bitte


----------



## redfive (14 Juli 2019)

Gerne!

 --is------e


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Juli 2019)

bitte ein *H*


----------



## redfive (15 Juli 2019)

Jo:thumbup:

 -his------e


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2019)

mal das "W" bittewink2


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2019)

Der *k*önnte auch drin sein...


----------



## redfive (15 Juli 2019)

Jaja:thumbup::thumbup:

 Whisk-----e


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2019)

*Y*psilon


----------



## redfive (16 Juli 2019)

Yes!

 Whisky----e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *T*


----------



## redfive (16 Juli 2019)

Tut mir leid...

 Whisky----e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2019)

und wie wäre es mit einem *R*


----------



## redfive (16 Juli 2019)

Richtig:thumbup:

 Whisky-r--e


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Juli 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *B*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2019)

...und das "P" gleich hinterher


----------



## redfive (17 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


 Whiskypr-be


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Juli 2019)

hab schon zu viel Pr*O*mille :crazy:


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2019)

Slainté!


 Whiskyprobe


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2019)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2019)

Gib mir *e *bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2019)

*R* auch dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Gib mir *e *bitte



gleich zwei :thumbup:

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *R* auch dabei?



auch gleich zwei :thumbup:

*_ r e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## redfive (19 Juli 2019)

*L*äuft ja...


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2019)

Ist der *I*gel auch dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *L*äuft ja...



ja, aber ohne L


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ist der *I*gel auch dabei?



nein, ist nicht dabei


----------



## hirnknall (19 Juli 2019)

O*G*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Juli 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> O*G*



leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2019)

...mal das "*N*" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "*N*" bitte



ist dabei 

*_ r e _ _ _ _ n _ _ e r *


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2019)

...dann das "*M*" vielleicht


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2019)

Ein *T* bitte, oder gern auch mehrerewink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "*M*" vielleicht



ja, gleich zweimal 

*_ r e m _ m _ n _ _ e r *


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Ein *T* bitte, oder gern auch mehrerewink2



habe leider nicht einmal eines im Angebot


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2019)

....dann mal das nette "*Ö*" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ....dann mal das nette "*Ö*" wink2



gerne 

*_ r e m _ m _ n ö _ e r*


----------



## hirnknall (20 Juli 2019)

So viele Buchstaben und trotzdem keinen Plan 

Ich gebe einfach mal ein *s* wie sremsmsnöser


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juli 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> So viele Buchstaben und trotzdem keinen Plan
> 
> Ich gebe einfach mal ein *s* wie sremsmsnöser



ist dabei 

*_ r e m s m _ n ö _ e r *


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2019)

Au* B*acke


----------



## starq (21 Juli 2019)

hahaha  das ist gut


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juli 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Au* B*acke



sehr gut 

*B r e m s m _ n ö _ e r *


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Juli 2019)

starq schrieb:


> hahaha  das ist gut



ja, wir sorgen für Unterhaltung


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2019)

> ja, wir sorgen für Unterhaltung



*V*olles Rohr


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *V*olles Rohr




*A*ch was!


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *V*olles Rohr



jawohl 

*B r e m s m _ n ö v e r *


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *A*ch was!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*B r e m s m a n ö v e r*


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2019)

Mal was längeres

------------------


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2019)

Ist denn der *E*mil dabei?


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Juli 2019)

*A*ha


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2019)

Soso, Emil hat Hitzefrei...


------------a---a-


----------



## Max100 (24 Juli 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Soso, Emil hat Hitzefrei...
> 
> 
> ------------a---a-



*U*nd ist im Freibad


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2019)

Ja, isser...


-u----------a-u-a-


----------



## Max100 (24 Juli 2019)

*G*ut zum Abkühlen


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Juli 2019)

ich versuche ein *R*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2019)

...und das "S" bitte


----------



## redfive (25 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


-u-s-s----gra-u-a-


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2019)

...jetzt das "F" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Juli 2019)

ich hätte gerne das *T*


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2019)

Adabei!


-u-stst-ffgra-u-at


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Juli 2019)

*N*a gut


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2019)

*L*ets go


----------



## hirnknall (26 Juli 2019)

*O* oder so wink2


----------



## redfive (27 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




-unststoffgranulat


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2019)

...dann mal das nette "*K*"


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann mal das nette "*K*"




Kommt!


Kunststoffgranulat


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2019)

*---------*


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Juli 2019)

Bitte ein *A*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2019)

...kein "A" dabei idk


*---------*


----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2019)

Aber dann bestimmt ein *e*?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----e----*


----------



## redfive (29 Juli 2019)

*S*chaun mer ma...wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Juli 2019)

Lass mal den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2019)

....kein *S*, und auch kein *L*


*----e----*


----------



## redfive (30 Juli 2019)

Aber ein *R*?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2019)

...jup :thumbup:


*----er---*


----------



## redfive (30 Juli 2019)

schiwi's *I*gel auch am Start?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2019)

...jo 


*-i--er---*


----------



## redfive (30 Juli 2019)

Da*nn* geh ich jetzt ins Freibad!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2019)

...gute Idee 

*-in-er---*


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Juli 2019)

dann versuche ich ein *U*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

:thumbup:

*-in-er-u-*


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2019)

Ich will *g*ehen


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

dann lass den *T*iger los


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2019)

*H*eut ist wieder Freibad andesagt:WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-ingerhut*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

ja, *F*reibad ist gut


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

*...Fingerhut...:thx:*


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

*A*hawink2..............


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *A*hawink2..............



diesmal nicht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

*O*ha .............


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *O*ha .............



auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

*i*wink2..............


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *i*wink2..............



neeeeiiiiiin


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

...na jut, dann das ehrwürdige "e" bitte:WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na jut, dann das ehrwürdige "e" bitte:WOW:



warum nicht gleich 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

...ab zum *N*ordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ab zum *N*ordpol



ohne mir, da ist es zu kalt


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

...na jut...dann ab zum *S*üdpol


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na jut...dann ab zum *S*üdpol



dort ist es ja auch kalt


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2019)

mal das *rrrrrr* bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Juli 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> mal das *rrrrrr* bitte



Treffer :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ r _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2019)

*D*ann dieses


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *D*ann dieses



ist leider nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2019)

...mal das "B" bitte


----------



## redfive (1 Aug. 2019)

Schein*t* ein Wort fast ohne Buchstaben zu sein...


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "B" bitte



sehr gut :thumbup:

*_ _ _ b r _ _ _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Schein*t* ein Wort fast ohne Buchstaben zu sein...



nein, es ist ein Wort mit 9 Buchstaben, aber leider ohne T


----------



## redfive (1 Aug. 2019)

*Z*orro hätte es wohl schon in den Schnee gep...


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *Z*orro hätte es wohl schon in den Schnee gep...



keine Ahnung was Zorro macht, aber Z ist gut 

*Z _ _ b r _ _ _ e *


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2019)

Sieht aus wie ein Z*u*ngenbrecher


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2019)

...und das *Ü*


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Z*u*ngenbrecher



ist kein Zungenbrecher, aber U ist gut 

*Z u _ b r _ _ _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Aug. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das *Ü*



jetzt aber 

*Z u _ b r ü _ _ e*


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2019)

Da *g*ehe ich mal drüber


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2019)

...das "K" mal bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da *g*ehe ich mal drüber



sehr gut 

*Z u g b r ü _ _ e *


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Aug. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "K" mal bitte wink2



gerne 

*Z u g b r ü _ k e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Bitte mal das C wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das C wink2



der Meister hat zugeschlagen :thumbup:

*Z u g b r ü c k e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Kaum wieder da muss man schon wieder ran wink2

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2019)

dann versuche ich mal wieder das *E*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2019)

dann weiter mit einem *R*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Aug. 2019)

bitte ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2019)

Leider auch kein N wink2


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2019)

*A*ber das hier?


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2019)

Jo 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2019)

dann versuche ich ein *S*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2019)

Aber sicher wink2

_ _ _ a _ s _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2019)

*T*oll...


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2019)

Leider auch kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2019)

ich glaube, zwei *L*öwen zu erkennen wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2019)

Sehr gut wink2

_ _ _ a l s _ _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Aug. 2019)

wo zwei Löwen sind, sind auch zwei *P*anther wink2


----------



## hirnknall (9 Aug. 2019)

Und natürlich auch ein *C*hameleon soso


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2019)

Kein C aber die zwei P wink2

P _ _ a l s p _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2019)

dann muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2019)

Das arme Tier 

P _ _ a l s p i e l


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2019)

schafft ihr m*O*rgen Greuther Fürth?


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> schafft ihr m*O*rgen Greuther Fürth?



Ich hoffe mal 

P o _ a l s p i e l


----------



## traxxn (12 Aug. 2019)

*K*ann denn das Wort bereits erraten sein


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2019)

Rolli mach weiter, der darf noch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Ja ist das Pokalspiel :thumbup:

Mach ich mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (12 Aug. 2019)

*M*ahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein M wink2


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2019)

Aber dann mal *e*in...


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2019)

Dann versuche ich´s mal mit nem *a*


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ e _


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2019)

Dann lass ich mal den *H*asen springen


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Er hat sich versprungen


----------



## traxxn (12 Aug. 2019)

*K*änguruhs verspringen sich nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Ist dabei wink2

_ _ k a _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

ich nehme das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Leider nein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einer *R*atte


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

da grunzt ein *S*chwein


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Aha Schwein gehabt 

_ _ k a _ s _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

was ist mit dem *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Wieder das falsche Tier


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

ich meinte natürlich nicht Tiger sondern *L*öwe


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Der ist auch stärker 

_ _ k a l s _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

dann muss wieder mal der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Der Arme 

_ _ k a l s i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

jetzt kommt der *P*uma


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Logo wink2

P _ k a l s i e _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

dann lass die *G*ans schnattern


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Natürlich 

P _ k a l s i e g


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

ich sage nur 2:*O* :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Klar der P o k a l s i e g des MSV :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

Der Sieger bekommt ein neues Wort 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Logo dann mal ein auf den *S*ieg beer2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

das fängt nicht gut an, ich habe leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Nehme mal das E wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das E wink2



ist dabei 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

und ein R bitte


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2019)

Ich möchte ein *a*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein R bitte



ist auch dabei 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r *


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein *a*



leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol wink2



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ e n _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Jetzt kommt mein *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mein *I*gel



diesmal nicht


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Dafür habe ich ihn geweck*t*


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich ihn geweck*t*



leider auch kein T


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Das ist *M*ist wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist *M*ist wink2



kein Mist, stinkt zu sehr


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Versuche mal das W


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das W



das ist weit weg


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Das B näher


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das B näher



jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher wink2

*_ _ _ _ e n b _ r *


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



der sitzt wieder einmal mit Ute in der Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *H*ans dazu


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *H*ans dazu



der ist zum Glück nicht mitgegangen 

*H _ h _ e n b _ r *


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Ein Ö vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Ö vielleicht



sehr gut 

*H ö h _ e n b _ r *


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Auch ein Ä wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein Ä wink2



ja 

*H ö h _ e n b ä r*


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

B*l*ödes Wort  mit so komische Punkte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> B*l*ödes Wort  mit so komische Punkte wink2



du wirst schauen, wenn dich der *H ö h l e n b ä r * holt :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Was ohne Punkte wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Was ohne Punkte wink2

dafür mit *E*


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Punkte über den Buchstaben wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

Punkte über den Buchstaben wink2

gilt das auch für e*I*nen Punkt


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Wenn du so fragst nein  ist dabei

_ _ _ _ e _ _ i _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (13 Aug. 2019)

*S*o ohne Punkte is ja auch blöd, frag mal in Dresden


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Das sind andere Punkte 

_ _ _ _ e s _ i _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

da muss wieder mal der *T*iger ran


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Sehr gut wink2

_ _ _ _ e s _ i _ _ s t _ _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

dann lass die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Gut gekrabbelt 

_ _ _ _ e s _ i _ a s t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

schaut da ein *D*achs aus dem Bau


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Jo  aber woanders

_ _ _ d e s _ i _ a s t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

als nächste Wildkatze kommt der *L*uchs


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ d e s l i _ a s t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

da fehlt noch der *G*epard


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Gut erkannt 

_ _ _ d e s l i g a s t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

jetzt steppt der *B*är


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Jawohl wink2

B _ _ d e s l i g a s t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

dann kommt wieder das *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2019)

Gut gekommen 

B _ n d e s l i g a s t a _ t


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Aug. 2019)

dann ruft der *U*hu aus dem Wald


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2019)

Aber sicher wink2

B u n d e s l i g a s t a _ t


----------



## Sepp69 (14 Aug. 2019)

L ist mein Tipp


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein L


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2019)

Hi *R*olli


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2019)

Hey Marco  und richtig ist der "B u n d e s l i g a s t a r t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2019)

...mal was einfaches wink2

*-----*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2019)

dann fang ich mal mit *A* an


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2019)

...nix *A*

*-----
*


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Aug. 2019)

dann halt ein *E*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2019)

jup !!!:thumbup:

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2019)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2019)

*R*atlos.....


----------



## schiwi51 (16 Aug. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2019)

...kein T, kein R...aber das L :thumbup:

*L---e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## redfive (16 Aug. 2019)

*S*chön kurz!


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2019)

...kein U und auch kein S 


*L---e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2019)

ich versuche ein *M*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



jup !!:WOW:

*Li-ie*


...kein "M" dabei


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2019)

Der Igel macht es :WOW: und ein N wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2019)

:WOW::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Linie*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2019)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2019)

dann wieder mal ein *E* bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein E


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2019)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Aug. 2019)

ich versuche ein *A*


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2019)

Ich nehme die *D*ora


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2019)

Das S ist dabei 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2019)

das A auch wink2

S _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2019)

Das D leider nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Aug. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *H*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2019)

Aber sicher 

S _ _ h _ _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Aug. 2019)

nächster Versuch ist ein *N *


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2019)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ h _ _ a n _


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Aug. 2019)

möglicherweise stinkt es *g*ewaltig


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> möglicherweise stinkt es *g*ewaltig



Ist was dran 

S _ _ h _ g a n g


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Aug. 2019)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2019)

*U*nd ich brülle auch


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2019)

Klar das L wink2

S _ _ h l g a n g


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2019)

und das U 

S _ u h l g a n g


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Aug. 2019)

dann geh ich mal auf die *T*oilette


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> dann geh ich mal auf die *T*oilette



Dann mal einen guten "S t u h l g a n g" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Aug. 2019)

erleichtert ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2019)

Jo besse*r*


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jo besse*r*



guter Beginn 

*_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2019)

Dann mal das E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das E bitte



sehr gut 

*_ _ r _ _ _ e _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2019)

Bitte mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das H



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Aug. 2019)

*S*o ein Igel hat's nicht leicht hier


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2019)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2



der will nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *S*o ein Igel hat's nicht leicht hier



leider auch kein S


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "S" bitte



und noch immer kein S


----------



## redfive (20 Aug. 2019)

Der Igel hat wohl Angst vorm *T*iger...


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2019)

Da fehlt noch der *L*öwe


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Der Igel hat wohl Angst vorm *T*iger...



ja, sogar vor mehreren 

*_ _ r t _ _ e _ t*


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch der *L*öwe



richtig 

*_ _ r t _ _ e l t*


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2019)

Ein O wie Ottifant


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Ottifant



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Ein G wie Gans wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G wie Gans wink2



nein, es schnattert nichts


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## redfive (21 Aug. 2019)

*F*ast keine Buchstaben mehr übrigwink2


----------



## furchur (21 Aug. 2019)

Und fehlt vielleicht ein M?


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *F*ast keine Buchstaben mehr übrigwink2



oh doch, aber kein F


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

furchur schrieb:


> Und fehlt vielleicht ein M?



nein - auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Was ist mit meinem N


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit meinem N



sorry, hab ich übersehen - ist aber ohnehin nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Das ist *b*löd


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist *b*löd



nicht wenn du dabei bist, aber ohne B


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Dann eben *d*oof wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben *d*oof wink2



das ist weder blöd noch doof


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Dann mal mit Punkte  ein Ö


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal mit Punkte  ein Ö



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Vielleicht ein Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Ü



nein, kein Ü


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Dann ein Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein Ä



seit wann bist du ein Umlautfan? Ich habe kein Ä


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Fä*l*lt mir sonst nichts ein


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fä*l*lt mir sonst nichts ein



den Löwen hast du ja schon


----------



## redfive (21 Aug. 2019)

*A*lles gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

Versuche mal das W


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Alles gar nicht so einfach



na endlich :thumbup:

*_ a r t _ _ e l t*


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das W



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2019)

und das Z bitte wink2


----------



## redfive (21 Aug. 2019)

*P*otzblitz! Jetzt geht's ab!


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das Z bitte wink2



aber jetzt 

*_ a r t _ z e l t *


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *P*otzblitz! Jetzt geht's ab!



da hast du recht 

*P a r t _ z e l t *


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Dann noch das Y :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das Y :WOW:



jetzt kannst du ins *P a r t y z e l t * feiern gehen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Zu früh zum Feiern wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (22 Aug. 2019)

*E*s ist nie zu früh zum feiernwink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Für manches doch wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## furchur (22 Aug. 2019)

Ein M wie *m*anchmal?


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein M


----------



## redfive (22 Aug. 2019)

E wie Ende hat ja gepaßt, A wie Anfang auch?


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Leider nirgends


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2019)

ich beginne mit einem *S*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Schlecht begonnen


----------



## redfive (22 Aug. 2019)

*U*nd sonst so?


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2019)

da brüllt schon wieder der *L*öwe


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Sehr gut wink2

U _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Und nix Löwe


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2019)

dann lass mal den *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Leider auch kein Hase


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2019)

dann muss der *T*iger her


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Auch kein Tiger


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2019)

das ist ja *R*ichtig schwer


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

Na endlich wink2

U r _ _ _ r _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Aug. 2019)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2019)

So blöd auch nicht wink2

U r _ _ _ r _ b e


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Aug. 2019)

s*I*nd d*I*r de*i*ne letzten Wörter alle am Klo e*i*ngefallen?


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

Nein muss Montag zum Arzt das braucht er alles 

U r i _ _ r _ b e


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Aug. 2019)

*N*a dann wünsch ich dir für Montag alles Gute


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

Danke wink2

U r i n _ r _ b e


----------



## redfive (23 Aug. 2019)

*P*loß nicht daneben zielen


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

Versuche es 

U r i n p r _ b e


----------



## redfive (23 Aug. 2019)

H*o*ffen wir das beste, auch für Montag!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

Danke wink2 und stimmt :thumbup:

U r i n p r o b e


----------



## redfive (23 Aug. 2019)

Gute Nacht!


-------------


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

Sage auch Gute *N*acht der Herr


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2019)

*G*uten Morgen !!!


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2019)

*E*s ist wieder hell


----------



## redfive (23 Aug. 2019)

Der Morgen fängt gut an!


------en--n-g


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

G*u*ten Morgen


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2019)

Un*d* das Wetter spielt auch mit.


----------



## redfive (23 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> G*u*ten Morgen




Moin! ohne Uwink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

Ein A bitte mal


----------



## redfive (23 Aug. 2019)

Nix *DAwink2*


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2019)

*I*st aber schade


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2019)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Aug. 2019)

und wieder brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## redfive (23 Aug. 2019)

*IS* ja gut, nur der Löwe schläft heut' Nachtwink2


S-----en--nig


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Aug. 2019)

da wird ja der *H*ase in der Pfanne verrückt


----------



## hirnknall (23 Aug. 2019)

Irgendwie fehlt da noch ein *O*


----------



## redfive (24 Aug. 2019)

Ein Hase ohne O!


S-h---en--nig


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2019)

*I*st die Clara hier?


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Aug. 2019)

ich versuche ein *K*


----------



## redfive (24 Aug. 2019)

Die Clara mit *i* ist schon länger da, die andere Klara jetzt auchwink2


S-h---enk-nig


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2019)

Nehme mal das Z


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Aug. 2019)

dann mal das *Ö* bitte


----------



## redfive (24 Aug. 2019)

Ich glaub ihr ahnt schon was


S-h--zenkönig


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Bitte mal das Ü wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2019)

ich lass wieder mal den *T*iger los


----------



## redfive (25 Aug. 2019)

Einer geht noch!


S-hützenkönig


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Na gut das C bitte :WOW:


----------



## redfive (25 Aug. 2019)

Volltreffer!




Schützenkönig


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2019)

J*e*tzt geht´s los


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Richtig wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2019)

ich lass gleich mal den *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Der schläft noch wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der schläft noch wink2



das ist *N*icht gut


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Nicht gut ist auch nicht gut


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2019)

dann muss wieder der *T*iger her


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _t e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2019)

hilft auch nicht viel weite*R*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ _ _ _ r _t e


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2019)

*A*ha


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Aber ohne A


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Aug. 2019)

*O*ho


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

jojo 

_ _ o _ _ r _t e


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2019)

hab noch immer *K*eine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Bist nah dran wink2

K _ o _ _ r _t e


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Ich glaub', ich geh erstma*l* kacken


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Mach das 

K l o _ _ r _t e


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

*Ü*berwältigende Duftwolke hinterlassen


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2019)

am WC *S*cheint es dir ja gut zu gefallen


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Da Ü ja 

K l o _ ü r _t e


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> am WC *S*cheint es dir ja gut zu gefallen



Wollte es nur abrunden man macht ja sauber danach 

K l o _ ü r st e


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

*B*in ich wohl dran


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Sieht so aus 

Natürlich ist die "K l o b ü r s t e" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Na dann!


-------------


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Fangen wir mit einem E an


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Ist dabei!:thumbup:


--e----------


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Dann mal ein bis zwei S wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2019)

mir würde schon ein *A* genügen


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Zwei S und ein A wurden gewünscht:


--e---a----ss


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Dann mal das H


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Kein H da!


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Immer der arme Igel




--e---a---iss


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Ein B bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2019)

ich setze auf den *T*iger


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Ein B ohne Tiger!


--e--ba---iss


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Falsche Stelle  na dann ein R wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2019)

dann nehme ich das *Z*ebra


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Neeee...aber zweiwink2


-re--ba--riss


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Der Tierpark bleibt geöffnet:thumbup:


-re-zba--riss


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Versuche mal das D


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Aug. 2019)

ich reite auf dem *K*amel ein


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das D




Versuch mach kluch


-re-zba-driss


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Vorne ein K


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Der Wüstesohn ist da!




Kre-zba-driss


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vorne ein K




Kann nur einmal dran seinwink2


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

*N*atürlich


Kre-zbandriss


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

schiwi will wohl nicht  dann weiter ein U bitte


----------



## redfive (26 Aug. 2019)

Kann er beim nächste anfangenwink2


Kreuzbandriss


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2019)

und hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2019)

Das muss ein *e *sein


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2019)

aller *A*nfang ist schwer


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Klar das E wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

das A auch 

_ a _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## redfive (27 Aug. 2019)

*S*ollten auch ein paar Konsonanten dabei sein?


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Ja sind 

_ a s _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## redfive (27 Aug. 2019)

*M*acht Sinn!


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein M


----------



## redfive (27 Aug. 2019)

S*c*hade!


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Das ist schon besser 

_ a s c _ _ e c _ e _


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2019)

*H*altet den Dieb


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Jo wink2

_ a s c h _ e c _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2019)

*W*ow!!!.....:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

jo WoW 

W a s c h _ e c _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2019)

sehr brav, nach dem *K*lo - Hände waschen


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Sagst es wink2

W a s c h _ e c k e _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2019)

dann gib mir noch ein *B*


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Mach ich glatt 

W a s c h b e c k e _


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2019)

dann noch ein *N*


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2019)

Klar das "W a s c h b e c k e n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (27 Aug. 2019)

dann ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das übliche E bitte



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Bitte ein S wink2


----------



## redfive (28 Aug. 2019)

*A*uch wieder mitraten tun...


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2019)

Ich will zum *N*ordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein S wink2



ist leider nicht im Angebot


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *A*uch wieder mitraten tun...



gut geraten 

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich will zum *N*ordpol



dann geh mal los, aber N habe ich keines


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Hau mal ein R rein wink2


----------



## redfive (28 Aug. 2019)

*L*öwenzeit!


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2019)

Lass ich mal den* I*gel los


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal ein R rein wink2



wie du willst 

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ e r *


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *L*öwenzeit!



heute nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Lass ich mal den* I*gel los



mach ich 

*_ i _ _ a _ _ _ _ e r *


----------



## redfive (28 Aug. 2019)

*H*ab ich noch keine Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Was ist mit einem K wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *H*ab ich noch keine Ahnung



das stimmt offensichtlich, weil ich kein H habe


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem K wink2



sehr gute Wahl 

*_ i _ _ a _ _ _ k e r *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## redfive (28 Aug. 2019)

Nä*c*hster Versuch!


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



du weißt wo er ist - richtig, in der Kneipe


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Nä*c*hster Versuch!



gelungener Versuch 

*_ i _ _ a _ _ c k e r *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Was ist nit einem B


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist nit einem B



sehr gut 

*_ i _ _ a b _ c k e r *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Dann ein Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein Ä



na klar 

*_ i _ _ a b ä c k e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

Vorne ein P bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Vorne ein P bitte wink2



wenn du unbedingt willst 

*P i _ _ a b ä c k e r *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2019)

mach mal ein Z heute das andere morgen


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> mach mal ein Z heute das andere morgen



hab beide "morgen" gemacht 

*P i z z a b ä c k e r *


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Hast du gut gemacht schiwi wink2

Hier also ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2019)

Dann fang ich mal mit dem *e *an


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (29 Aug. 2019)

*S*chnell noch was bevor der Zoo wieder geöffnet wirdwink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein Seeigel


----------



## redfive (29 Aug. 2019)

*N*ashörner sind mir lieber, tritt man nicht so leicht drauf...


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Passt auch besser 

_ e _ e n _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (29 Aug. 2019)

*A*ffenhitze wieder heute:sun10:


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Hier geht es heute 

_ e _ e n _ a _ _


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2019)

*K*lärchen ist verschwunden


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Hier ist sie nicht


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2019)

Vielleicht ist sie beim *G*ustav


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Da war sie wink2

_ e g e n _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2019)

jetzt wird's heiß, ich glaube es b*R*ennt schon


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Jawohl wink2

R e g e n _ a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2019)

es wird immer *W*ärmer


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Sagst es 

R e g e n w a _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (29 Aug. 2019)

da muss nochmal der *L*öwe brüllen


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2019)

Gut gebrüllt 

R e g e n w a l _


----------



## redfive (29 Aug. 2019)

*D*ann mach ich mal fertigwink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Gut gefertigt 

Der "R e g e n w a l d" :thumbup:

Solange es ihn noch gibt


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Auf ein Neues




--------------


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Viele E bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2019)

Da müsste doch ein *a *drinnen sein?


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Weiß jetzt nicht genau ob zwei schon viele sind, ein a wurde auch gewünscht...


-----a--e---e-


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Z*u* wenige


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Immerhin zwei mehr als u's


-----a--e---e-


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2019)

Raubtier auch dabei?


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Raubtier auch dabei?




Bestimmt, nur welches?


Der Nordpol ist da!




-----a--e---en


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Er wollte bestimmt ein R wink2


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2019)

> Bestimmt, nur welches?



Dann guckt der *L*eopard durchs Gebüsch


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Er wollte bestimmt ein R wink2




Das ist auch dabei, der Leopard schaut durch den falschen Buschwink2




---r-a--e---en


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Jetzt kommt mein *I*gel


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Das hat ja gedauertwink2


---r-a--ei--en


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Der hatte den *S*chlaf noch nicht aus wink2


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der hatte den *S*chlaf noch nicht aus wink2




Der kann doch den ganzen Winter schlafen, faules Tier


S--r-a--ei--en


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Geh*t* nicht er muss ja raten


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Dann muß er aber gefüttert weren


S--rta--ei--en


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

Das macht der *O*tto wink2


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Dann is ja gut!


S-orta--ei--en


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2019)

oder die *P*aula


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Personal scheint ja genug da zu sein:thumbup:




Sporta--ei--en


----------



## schiwi51 (30 Aug. 2019)

jetzt kommt das von Rolli geliebte *Z*ebra ins Spiel


----------



## hirnknall (30 Aug. 2019)

*B*ah 

ich sage nix dazu


----------



## redfive (30 Aug. 2019)

Ein nichtsagendes Streifentier? Bitteschön!


Sportabzei--en


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2019)

*H*ab ich’s doch gewusst


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2019)

Ni*c*ht schon wieder


----------



## redfive (31 Aug. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ni*c*ht schon wieder




Doch!




Sportabzeichen


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2019)

Na dann auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2019)

Auf geht's mit nem *e*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2019)

Ja soeben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2019)

ich hätte gerne ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2019)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (31 Aug. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *S*


----------



## redfive (31 Aug. 2019)

*A*dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2019)

...das "N" bitte mal


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2019)

Der *I*gel ist schon munter


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

Leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

aber das A 

_ _ _ _ a _ a _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

Das N auch 

_ _ _ _ a _ a n _ e _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

und natürlich der Igel wink2

_ _ i _ a _ a n _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2019)

es wird wirklich immer *w*ärmer


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

Sehr gut wink2

_ _ i _ a w a n _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2019)

da brüllen schon zwei *L*öwen


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

Gut gebrüllt wink2

_ l i _ a w a n _ e l


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2019)

da wird der *D*achs in der Höhle verrückt


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

Bist auf einen guten Weg 

_ l i _ a w a n d e l


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Sep. 2019)

da fehlt noch ein *K*rokodil


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

Logo 

K l i _ a w a n d e l


----------



## redfive (2 Sep. 2019)

*M*ontag *m*acht *m*üde!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2019)

Ist ja gleich Dienstag 

Natürlich ist es der "K l i m a w a n d e l" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Dienstag ist auch nicht viel besserwink2


-------------


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Also mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Ist ein unübliches Wort


-------------


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Dann eben ein S


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Leider nicht dabei...


-------------


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Gar nicht!




-------------


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Dann mal das R


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Geht doch!:thumbup:




-------r----r


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

*H*a *H*a wink2


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

----h--r----r


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Nehme mal ein A wie Anton


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Der aus Tirol?


----h-ar----r


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Da ist mir die An*t*onia lieber wink2


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Jo, aber nur optisch...


----h-ar--t-r


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2019)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Bitte mal das C


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

da muss mal wieder der *I*gel her


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt habt ihr's bald!


C--ch-ar-it-r


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

ich mach es mir mal auf dem Wort *g*emütlich


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


Co-chgar-it-r


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

zwei *U* bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Egal ein N


----------



## redfive (3 Sep. 2019)

Oder so:thumbup:



Couchgarnitur


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Hab es doch geändert 

Augen auf redfive dance2


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Mach mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

*A*ha


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Aber nicht damit


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

*O*ho


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Auch nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

*U*hu


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Auch nicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

*I*hi


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Ebenfalls nicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

*E*h?


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Jo wink2

_ e _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *L*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Nix L leider


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Sep. 2019)

dann mach ich für heute *S*chluss


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2019)

Aber ohne Treffer 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2019)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2019)

zwei *T* wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2019)

das R ja 

_ e _ _ e r


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2019)

auch das T aber nur einmal wink2

_ e _ t e r


----------



## redfive (4 Sep. 2019)

Ups, fast *z*u spät gekommen


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2019)

Hallo und ja wink2

Z e _ t e r


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

*P*lötzlich so ruhig geworden...


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *P*lötzlich so ruhig geworden...



Haben wohl alle Wochenstress 

und ja das "Z e p t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Weiter geht's!


 ------


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Unüblicherweise dabei...


 -----e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2019)

ich versuche ein *R*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

und ich ein S


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Kein R ein S:thumbup:


 S----e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2019)

dann versuche ich ein *H*


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Leider nicht


 S----e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2019)

dann hol ich den *T*iger aus dem Dschungel


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Der bleibt schön wo er ist!


 S----e


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto dance2


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto dance2




Der hat heut frei!




 S----e


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Versuche mal ein P


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Nö!


 S----e


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2019)

da spuckt das *L*ama


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Und trifft auch noch...


 S-l--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Sep. 2019)

da hockt ein *A*ffe im Baum


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Ein Nordpolarer Affe? Bitteschön!


 Sal-ne


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Na schön *i*ch


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Dann mal los!:thumbup:


 Saline


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Alter Mann ist doch kein D-Zug 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Was dann, ein IC*E*?


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Nein auch kein Eilzug


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Ein* S*chienenbus?


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Volltreffer 

S _ s s s _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

*F*öllich unerwartetwink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

auch sehr gut 

S _ s s s _ _ f f


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

*T*appe auch nicht mehr so richtig im dunkeln


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Dachte mal ist schon spät mal ein leichtes Wort 

S _ s s s t _ f f


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

Und alles ohne Z*o*o...


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Die Tiere schlafen schon 

S _ s s s t o f f


----------



## redfive (5 Sep. 2019)

*Ü*ber das nächste Wort mach ich mir morgen Gedankenn8t


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2019)

Jo alles klar night8

Ist das "S ü s s s t o f f" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

moin099


------------


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Guten Morg*e*n Langschläfer wink2


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Nix Langschläfer, bin schon wieder müdewink2


--------e--e


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Du *A*rmer


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Das Leben ist halt schwer, auch ohne A


--------e--e


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Aber mit *S*chlaf wink2


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Schlaf ist immer gut!:thumbup:


------s-e--e


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Sags*t* es


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Essen aber auch!!mahlzeit47




------ste--e


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Sagst es deshalb erstmal Einkaufen, bis späte*r* :mussweg:


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2019)

Erst mal Mittagssch*l*af


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Sep. 2019)

da muss wieder das *N*ashorn aus dem Zoo her


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Kein R, kein L, aber das Nashorn wure erkannt!


----n-ste-ne


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *I*gel




Da isser schon!wink2




---in-steine


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Mit *O*tto


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Hallo Otto!


-o-inosteine


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt jagd er die *M*aus


----------



## redfive (6 Sep. 2019)

Erwischt!:thumbup:


-ominosteine


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2019)

Hau mal noch ein D rein


----------



## redfive (7 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal noch ein D rein




Jo, reinhauen paßt irgendwiewink2




Dominosteine


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2019)

Dann wollen wir mal wieder 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Sep. 2019)

dann wieder mal das bewährte *E*


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2019)

Aber das *a*uch


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Aber das E 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

hat sich vielleicht irgendwo ein scheues *R*eh versteckt


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2019)

Bald ist *M*ittag wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Leider kein M


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Aber das R 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _ e r


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2019)

*D*as ist gut


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Max hast Serie  wieder nix


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

dann lass mal den *I*gel los


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Nix Igel


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

dann lass mal ein *N*ashorn antraben


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

wie wäre es mit einem *K*amel


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

nix Kamel


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

auch nix *L*öwe?


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Doch 

_ _ _ _ e l _ _ r n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

*O*ho


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Nein kein O da fehlt was


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nein kein O da fehlt was



na gut, dann mit zwei Punkten .. *Ö*ha


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Gut kombiniert 

_ _ _ _ e l _ ö r n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

dann lass ich einen *H*asen hoppeln


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ e l h ö r n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

*B*in noch immer planlos


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Dafür war der aber gut wink2

B _ _ _ e l h ö r n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (8 Sep. 2019)

jetzt haben wir es ja *f*ast


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Ja fast wink2

B _ f f e l h ö r n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

da könnte noch ein *Ü* fehlen


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

So ist es :thumbup:

B ü f f e l h ö r n e r


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

dann mach ich mal weiter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Klar ein E bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar ein E bitte



dürfen's auch zwei sein? 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Gerne auch d*r*ei wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gerne auch d*r*ei wink2



das wäre des Guten zu viel 

*_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Kleinvie*h* macht auch Mist


----------



## redfive (9 Sep. 2019)

Hoffentlich stinkt der *n*icht


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kleinvie*h* macht auch Mist



du hast einen Lauf 

*H _ h _ e r _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

das läuft ja wie geschmiert 

*H _ h n e r _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Mal das Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das Ü



das Wort war für einen Profi zu einfach 

*H ü h n e r _ ü _ e n *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Ist das zweite Ü nicht ein U wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist das zweite Ü nicht ein U wink2



nein


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Komisch ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komisch ein F



also jetzt nehme ich den Profi enttäuscht zurück


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Wollte nur noch einen falschen Buchstaben reinbringen  2xK


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wollte nur noch einen falschen Buchstaben reinbringen  2xK



stimmt natürlich :thumbup:

*H ü h n e r k ü k e n*

aber was wäre das mit einem U statt des zweiten Ü gewesen?


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Hühneraugen


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hühneraugen



an die habe ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Ich schon deshalb etwas verwirrt 

Also ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

na dann wieder einmal der berühmte *E*sel


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Klar doch 

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

und jetzt ein *R*eh


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Bring es rein wink2

_ _ e r _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

jetzt kommt der *H*ase


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Leider kein H


----------



## schiwi51 (9 Sep. 2019)

dann muss das *N*ilpferd her


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2019)

Soeben wink2

_ _ e r _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2019)

...das "S" bitte mal


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2019)

dann lass mal den *U*hu fliegen


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2019)

Das S klar 

_ _ e r _ e _ s _ n _


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2019)

Das U auch wink2

_ _ e r _ e _ s u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2019)

dann nehme ich noch einen Uhu mit Punkten, also *Ü*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2019)

Sehr gut :thumbup:

Ü _ e r _ e _ s u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2019)

dann lass mal den *W*olf heulen


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2019)

Bist auf einen guten Weg 

Ü _ e r w e _ s u n _


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2019)

Ich höre den *I*gel rascheln


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2019)

Sehr gut 

Ü _ e r w e i s u n _


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2019)

da klettert eine *G*ämse am Berg


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2019)

Da sprach der Profi 

Ü _ e r w e i s u n g


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2019)

...give me an "b" please !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2019)

Jawohl die "Ü b e r w e i s u n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Bitte mal ein E


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2019)

Dann möchte ich ein *a*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...kein "E" und auch kein "A" 

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Dann mal das S bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2019)

Oder das *o*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

:thumbup:


*-------s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Bitte mal ein T


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...kein "T" dabei 

*-------s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Oder das *o*




:thumbup::thumbup:

*-o---o-s*

---ohne *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Bitte mal ein K


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...ohne "K" 


*-o---o-s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

*U*te isst sowas nicht wink2

*-o---o-s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Dann mal ein T


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...kein "T" 

*-o---o-s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

..och keen "B" dabei 

*-o---o-s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

War das R schon wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ro---o-s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...auch das "K"...nicht dabei wink2

*Ro---o-s*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

ich hätte gerne einen *L*uchs und zusätzlich auch ein *L*ama


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

Oha...beides bei  :thumbup:

*Roll-o-s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

und ich ein *P*uma wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

da fehlt noch ein *M*arder


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...auch dabei :thumbup::thumbup:


*Roll-ops*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Dann mach mal den *M*ops fertig


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...ist angerichtet !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Rollmops*


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

dann mach ich mal weiter 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

muss aber bald fort und kann erst am Nachmittag weitermachen


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

*O*k bin auch gleich weg wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

das O ist auch schon weg


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...mal das nette "E"


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das nette "E"



da gehen sich noch zwei aus 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Bitte ein S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2019)

...und das "R" wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte ein S



leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R" wink2



ist nicht im Angebot


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das H



Doppeltreffer - hehe 

*_ _ _ h e _ _ h e _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ h e n _ h e _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Was ist mit dem C


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem C



der Durchbruch 

*_ _ c h e n c h e _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Ke*i*ne Ahnung


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ke*i*ne Ahnung



da geht es dir wie dem Igel


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Ein M vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M vielleicht



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Das A bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das A bitte



Hab ich leider nicht


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

*Z*igarettenpause


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> *Z*igarettenpause



ist nicht gesund


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> *B*lödes Wort



gar nicht, aber natürlich ohne B


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Hatten wir das R schon wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hatten wir das R schon wink2



ja, wollte Marco schon ohne Erfolg


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Dann ein D wie Doof


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein D wie Doof



weder Dick noch Doof


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Dann ein F


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein F



siehst du, wenn man alphabetisch vorgeht, hat man auch irgendwann Erfolg 

*_ _ c h e n c h e f*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Mache jetzt aber mit einem K weiter


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mache jetzt aber mit einem K weiter



jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen 

*K _ c h e n c h e f *


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Dann noch das Ü bitte :WOW:


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das Ü bitte :WOW:



geschafft :thumbup:

*K ü c h e n c h e f *


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

dann lass ich wieder den *E*sel ran


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

da sitzt ein *R*abe im Baum


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Leider kein R


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

dann lass ich das *N*ilpferd schwimmen


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

da brüllt der *L*öwe


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

nix Löwe


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> nix Löwe



dann halt *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Der ist auch nicht besser wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht besser wink2



dann halt irgendeine *W*ildkatze


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Eine Wildkatze ist dabei aber kein W


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

wie wäre es mit dem schnellen *G*epard


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Nein gibt es in Afrika nicht wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

dann gehen wir nach Amerika zum *P*uma


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Sehr gut 

P _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

wenn schon Puma dann auch *A*didas


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Klar doch 

P _ _ _ a _ _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

bei den Wildkatzen habe ich den *O*zelot vergessen


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Gut und für den Rest kleinere Tierarten 

P _ _ _ a o _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut und für den Rest kleinere Tierarten
> 
> P _ _ _ a o _ e n



gut, dann nehme ich zwei Ein*z*eller (klein genug?)


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Dachte mehr an einen Zobel 

P _ z z a o _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (11 Sep. 2019)

jetzt muss schon wieder der arme *I*gel her


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2019)

Wird auch Zeit 

P i z z a o _ e n


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

scheinbar will niemand lösen, dann hol halt ich den *F*uchs aus dem Bau


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Klasse  ist natürlich der "P i z z a o f e n" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

soso

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Hau mal ein E rein  und Hallo


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal ein E rein  und Hallo



na ja, gerade noch 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein S



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Dann nehme ich ein R


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich ein R



ist dabei 

*_ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

und dann ein H


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und dann ein H



ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Dann eben ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben ein A



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

so ein *M*ist


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> so ein *M*ist



kein Mist weit und breit


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



nein


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran



gute Idee 

*_ r _ _ _ i _ _ _ _ _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

*O*h was ist das den


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> *O*h was ist das den



wirst schon sehen 

*_ r o _ _ i _ _ _ _ _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *T*iger


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *T*iger



hängt zwar irgendwie damit zusammen, aber kein T


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Dann ein *L*öwe


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein *L*öwe



ist auch dabei 

*_ r o _ _ i l _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Hau mal ein U rein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal ein U rein wink2



hab leider keines


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Auch ein *b*lödes Wort


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Auch ein *b*lödes Wort



nicht blöd, aber natürlich nicht leicht - und selbstverständlich ohne B


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Also *d*oof wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Also *d*oof wink2



zwar nicht doof, aber mit D 

*_ r o _ _ i l d _ _ _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt das *K*amel


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das *K*amel



das ist in der Wüste verschollen


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

dann nehme ich eben einen *G*aul wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann nehme ich eben einen *G*aul wink2



na geht doch 

*G r o _ _ i l d _ _ _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

passt der *P*uma auch


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> passt der *P*uma auch



nein


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

dann ein Ä


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann ein Ä



na geht doch 

*G r o _ _ i l d _ ä _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

dann ein Ü


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann ein Ü



kein Ü, aber sorry - ich habe dir ein zweites G unterschlagen 

*G r o _ _ i l d _ ä g e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Aha jetzt ist klar ein *ß* bitte


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha jetzt ist klar ein *ß* bitte



na klar 

*G r o ß _ i l d _ ä g e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Dann bitte ein *J* wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bitte ein *J* wink2



ja 

*G r o ß _ i l d j ä g e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

War ein klasse *W*ort wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> War ein klasse *W*ort wink2



da schau her - einmal nicht blöd und doof 

*G r o ß w i l d j ä g e r *


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> da schau her - einmal nicht blöd und doof
> 
> *DOCH *


 

Also mal was leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

Also mal was leichtes

f*E*d*E*rl*E*icht?


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

so leicht auch nicht 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (12 Sep. 2019)

so leicht auch nicht 

*S*chade


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2019)

Leider nein


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider nein



das ist *n*icht schön


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2019)

Vielleicht ist* D*ora hier?


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2019)

Leider kein D


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2019)

Aber das N 

_ _ _ n _ _ _ e


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2019)

dann lass den *A*dler kreisen


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2019)

Er kreiselt falsch


----------



## hirnknall (13 Sep. 2019)

*T*ja soso
Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2019)

Auch kein T


----------



## schiwi51 (13 Sep. 2019)

dann brüllt wieder mal der *L*öwe


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2019)

nix Löwe


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2019)

so läuft der *H*ase


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2019)

Falsches Kleinvieh wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2019)

muss schon wieder der arme *I*gel ran?


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2019)

Er muss 

_ _ _ n _ _ i e


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2019)

*M*istkäfer


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2019)

Auch dabei wink2

_ _ _ n _ m i e


----------



## hirnknall (14 Sep. 2019)

*T*ja er von Ihnen eingegebene


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2019)

Tja nein


----------



## hirnknall (14 Sep. 2019)

*K*ein Plan engel09


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2019)

Passt doch Scheinheiliger 

_ k _ n _ m i e


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Sep. 2019)

*Ö*ha


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2019)

Jawohl 

Ö k _ n _ m i e


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2019)

*O*je, es will niemand


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2019)

Doch der schiwi 

Ist natürlich die "Ö k o n o m i e" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2019)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2019)

Mal anders anfangen  bitte ein A


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal anders anfangen  bitte ein A



schlechter Beginn


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2019)

Dann ein B


----------



## schiwi51 (17 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein B



sehr gut 

*_ _ _ _ b _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2019)

Mal ein *e *vielleicht


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Mal ein *e *vielleicht



sogar zwei 

*_ _ _ e b _ _ _ e _ *


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2019)

*R*oll mal den rein


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2019)

Nehme mal das D


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> *R*oll mal den rein



auch zweimal 

*_ r _ e b _ _ _ e r*


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das D



leider nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2019)

Was ist mit dem *H*ase


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem *H*ase



der ist davongehoppelt


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2019)

Hau mal ein C rein wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hau mal ein C rein wink2



geht nicht, hab keines


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *I*gel



der reißt wieder alles raus 

*_ r i e b _ _ _ e r *


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2019)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das T



kurz vor der Lösung 

*T r i e b t _ t e r*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2019)

und das Ä bitte wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und das Ä bitte wink2



gefasst und eingesperrt :thumbup:

*T r i e b t ä t e r *


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2019)

Stelle schon mal ein neues rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2019)

dann hol ich noch schnell den *E*sel aus dem Stall


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2019)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2019)

dann lass ich die *A*meisen krabbeln


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2019)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ _ a _ _ a _


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2019)

Die aus *d*em großen Haufen?


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2019)

Aber ohne D wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2019)

ist da auch ein *U*hu dabei?


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ist da auch ein *U*hu dabei?



Kurz und knapp: Nein


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2019)

dann versuch ich mal ein scheues *R*eh


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ r a _ _ a r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2019)

sehe ich vielleicht *B*erberaffen auf dem Felsen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2019)

Weiss nicht 

_ _ b r a _ _ a r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2019)

dann muss noch schnell der *I*gel vor dem Winterschlaf ran


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2019)

Schon da 

_ i b r a _ _ a r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2019)

dann lass den *L*öwen brüllen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2019)

Logo 

_ i b r a l _ a r


----------



## schiwi51 (20 Sep. 2019)

wenn schon der Löwe brüllt, dann brüllt auch der *T*iger


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2019)

Auch dabei wink2

_ i b r a l t a r


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2019)

dann lass die *G*ans schnattern


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2019)

Jawohl ist das kleine "G i b r a l t a r" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2019)

auf ein neues 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2019)

Fangen wir mit dem *E*sel an


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Fangen wir mit dem *E*sel an



ist diesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2019)

Im Stall ist noch die *S*au


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Im Stall ist noch die *S*au



ja, sogar zwei 

*_ _ _ _ _ s s *


----------



## hirnknall (21 Sep. 2019)

*A*ha


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2019)

und mein *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *A*ha



ja 

*_ a _ _ _ s s*


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und mein *I*gel



der spielt diesmal nicht mit


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2019)

Was ist mit einem T


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem T



nix is damit


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute



auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2019)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R wie Richard



sehr gut 

*_ a _ r _ s s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto



jawohl 

*_ a _ r o s s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2019)

Was für ein *W*ort


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was für ein *W*ort



kein blödes und kein dummes - sondern ein normales, sehr gewichtiges Tier 

*W a _ r o s s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2019)

Dann noch das gewichtige L wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann noch das gewichtige L wink2



L wie Löwen, die ihr am Wochenende geschlagen habt :thumbup:

*W a l r o s s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2019)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> L wie Löwen, die ihr am Wochenende geschlagen habt



Endlich mal wieder wink2

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2019)

es beginnt einmal der *A*meisenbär


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2019)

Guter Anfang vorne und hinten 

A _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2019)

dann kommt noch ein *R*eh aus dem Wald


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2019)

Klasse :thumbup:

A _ _ _ r r a


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2019)

Hast wohl wieder deinen Atlas zur Hand genommen und bist von Gibraltar nach *N*orden gegangen


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2019)

Ja extra nicht so weit 

A n _ _ r r a


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Sep. 2019)

jetzt kommt der *O*rang Utan


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Jojo 

A n _ o r r a


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

es traut sich niemand, bei *d*einem Reisebüro zu buchen


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Ist ja momentan auch sehr unsicher 

Ist natürlich "A n d o r r a" :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

weiter geht's 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Also mal das seltene E


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Also mal das seltene E



gerne 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Dann mal das S


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S



spielt diesmal nicht mit


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt *O*tto


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt *O*tto



der kommt nicht, der ist schon gegangen - u.zw. in die Kneipe


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

mit der *U*te wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> mit der *U*te wink2



du hast natürlich recht


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Hast bestimmt wieder deinen *Z*oo geöffnet


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hast bestimmt wieder deinen *Z*oo geöffnet



ich verrate nichts, aber Zebra ist nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

und ein *A*ffe wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein *A*ffe wink2



ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

und ein *H*amster


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein *H*amster



ist leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

dann kommt das *K*ampfschwein


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> dann kommt das *K*ampfschwein



das habe ich noch nie in einem Zoo gesehen


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

mit Namen *I*gel


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> mit Namen *I*gel



hast Glück, er hätte sich fast schon in den Winterschlaf verabschiedet 

*_ i _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Ganz wie ein *B*är


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz wie ein *B*är



der schläft schon


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

was macht der *L*öwe


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> was macht der *L*öwe



schlecht gebrüllt


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Ein *V*ogel fällt mir noch ein


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein *V*ogel fällt mir noch ein



ich sage nur - davongeflogen


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

jetzt schwimmt auch noch der *F*isch weg


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> jetzt schwimmt auch noch der *F*isch weg



wieso erwähnst du ihn, wenn du ohnehin weißt, dass er weg ist


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Das du was zum schreiben hast wink2 das sagt der *D*achs


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das du was zum schreiben hast wink2 das sagt der *D*achs



der darf nicht mitreden, weil er nicht dabei ist


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *G*epard


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *G*epard



na endlich 

*_ i _ g e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *L*uchs dazu


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

sorry Rolli, bin gerade daraufgekommen, dass ich dir das Kampfschwein unterschlagen habe 

*_ i _ g e _ _ _ _ k *


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der *L*uchs dazu



Weder ein Löwe noch ein Luchs ist wirklich dabei


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

und ein *P*ferd


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein *P*ferd



leider nein


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Ein *R*auhaardackel


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein *R*auhaardackel



jetzt geht was weiter 

*_ i _ g e _ r _ _ k *


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

und ein *M*arder


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein *M*arder



aber hallo :thumbup:

*M i _ g e _ r _ _ k *


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Ein Tier mit X ?


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Tier mit X ?



kenne ich auch nicht 

*M i x g e _ r _ _ k*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Der *T*iger war aber schon wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *T*iger war aber schon wink2



es waren zwar Löwe und Luchs, aber noch kein Tiger 

*M i x g e t r _ _ k *


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Egal darauf ein Nilpferd wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Egal darauf ein Nilpferd wink2



sehr gut 

*M i x g e t r _ n k*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

und nochmals der B*ä*r wink2


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und nochmals der B*ä*r wink2



:thumbup:

*M i x g e t r ä n k *


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Stelle mal noch eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

dann fang ich einmal mit dem *R*eh an


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ r _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (24 Sep. 2019)

dann kommt ein *N*ilpferd


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ r _ n


----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2019)

Auch ein *E*lefant?


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Sogar zwei wink2

_ _ _ e _ r e n


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2019)

wenn du in deinem Atlas die iberische Seite aufgeschlagen hast, dann klettern in den Bäumen zwei *A*ffen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

War wohl zu leicht 

_ a _ e a r e n


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2019)

Vie*LL*eicht so*LL*test du in deinem At*L*as ma*L* eine andere Seite aufsch*L*agen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Ja weil der so leicht war mache ich danach noch eins wink2

_ a l e a r e n


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2019)

Ja weil der so leicht war mache ich danach noch eins

*B*lättere aber die Atlasseite um


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Jawohl sind die "B a l e a r e n" :thumbup:

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2019)

wieder was aus deinem *A*tlas?


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Logo für beides 

_ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2019)

also die Pyrenäen sind es schon mal *N*icht


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Hast recht 

N _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2019)

ich glaub jetzt wird es *K*alt


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Könnte sein 

N _ _ _ k a _


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Sep. 2019)

die nächste *R*eise geht hoffentlich wieder weiter in den Süden


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2019)

Mal sehen wink2

N _ r _ k a _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2019)

weiter nör*D*lich geht ja kaum


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2019)

Dir kann man auch nichts Recht machen 

N _ r d k a _


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2019)

du hättest vielleicht auf der iberischen Halbinsel bleiben und *P*ortugal nehmen sollen


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2019)

Wäre zu einfach gewesen 

N _ r d k a p


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2019)

*O*hooo !!!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2019)

Na endlich wink2 ja ist das "N o r d k a p" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2019)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2019)

Nehme mal das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

...leider kein "E" dabei 


*------*


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2019)

Bitte *a*nfangen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

jup !!! :thumbup:


*-a----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a---s*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

Was ist mit dem R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

Hallo Rolli:WOW:

:thumbup:...*Ra---s*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

Hallo Marco  und ein D


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

Tooorrr !!!:WOW:

*Rad--s*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

...gerne !!wink2

*Radi-s*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

und noch das U bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Radius*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

...mal das nette "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

Leider kein A wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2019)

...mal den *E*mil ranlassenwink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

Der darf mal 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2019)

...mal bitte das "R"


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2019)

Geht auch 

_ _ r _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2019)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2019)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2019)

...jetzt das "T"


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2019)

Auch kein T mein Freund


----------



## hirnknall (2 Okt. 2019)

*E*cht


----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2019)

...dann das "L"


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2019)

Das E ist schon und das L passt 

_ _ r _ e l


----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2019)

...und das "F" bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2019)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## hirnknall (4 Okt. 2019)

Also ich habe mal den schweren Verdacht das da so *K* wie Kuh verborgen ist soso


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2019)

Das K passt 

_ _ r k e l


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2019)

...das "Z" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2019)

Logo wink2

Z _ r k e l


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2019)

...muss jetzt deinen *I*gel bemühen


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2019)

Der ist gerade wach geworden 

Jawohl ist der "Z i r k e l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2019)

...auf ein neues...Igel wach bleiben !! wink2


*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*I----------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*I-e------e-*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2019)

und das S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2019)

...kein "S" dabei !!


*I-e------e-*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2019)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2019)

...jup !!!:thumbup:


*I-e------er*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup:


*I-e----h-er*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2019)

Ein T wie Theater


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*I-e----hter*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2019)

Bestimmt auch ein C wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2019)

...jup !!! 


*I-e---chter*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2019)

Mal das L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup:

*I-el--chter*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2019)

Ein G vielleicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2019)

...Treffer """ :thumbup:wink2


*Igel--chter*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2019)

War ja klar  ein Z bitte


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:



*Igelz-chter*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2019)

und noch das Ü


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2019)

*...mal wieder zu einfach !!!???---oder ?*:WOW:


:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Igelzüchter*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2019)

Ging so 

Hier schon mal ein neues sage jetzt aber n8t

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2019)

*Gute Nacht Meister....mit "M" wink2*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2019)

Gute Nacht ohne M


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2019)

...mal das nette "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2019)

Mit *a *fängt man an


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2019)

Das E ja 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2019)

Leider kein A


----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2019)

*I*st nicht wahr...


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2019)

*I*st dabei wink2

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ _ e r _ _ _ r i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...das "N" könnte passen !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Ja könnte  ist aber nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

"S" wie Schei...


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Fluchen hilft wink2

_ _ e r s _ _ r i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

*H*a Ha..............


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Hoho ho 

_ _ e r s _ h r i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...mal das "T" Meister


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ _ e r s _ h r i _ t


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...das "F" könnte gehen :thumbup:wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Geht :thumbup:

_ _ e r s _ h r i f t


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

..."c" ist klar...aber VORNE ???


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Ja dann Überlege mal 

_ _ e r s c h r i f t


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

*Ü*hhüüüü:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Aha Tipp verstanden 

Ü _ e r s c h r i f t


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

ju*bbb*..............


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Logo das B 

Ist die "Ü b e r s c h r i f t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...mal was ganz einfaches :WOW:


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Kenne ich sc*h*on


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...aber na Hallo !!!

*-----h-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Bitte ein T


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

--nee !!

*-----h-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Schad*e* wink2


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

Bo ey...

*E-e--h-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Bitte mal ein L


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...leider kein "L" dabei


*E-e--h-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...kein "S" dabei

*E-e--h-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

..nix "N" 

*E-e--h-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

N*i*x leicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

...geht doch:WOW:


*Eie--hr*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal das R :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Eier-hr*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2019)

und das U :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Eieruhr*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2019)

...das "A" fängt an


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2019)

und das Nein schlägt zu


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2019)

das "E" versucht es


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2019)

Logo wink2

_ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Okt. 2019)

...jetzt das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2019)

...dann das "T" bitte :thx:wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ t _ e r


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2019)

Der ist dabei, stimmt´*s*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2019)

Leider kein S


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2019)

...dann mal das "H" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2019)

Jo jetzt aber wink2

_ t h e r


----------



## redfive (18 Okt. 2019)

*Ä*h, ja, ich mach dann auch mal wieder mit:rock:


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2019)

Jawohl ist der "Ä t h e r" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (18 Okt. 2019)

n8t mit


*------------
*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2019)

Nacht mit E


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2019)

N*a*cht vorbei


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2019)

...das "S" bitte


----------



## redfive (19 Okt. 2019)

Starker Anfang:thumbup:

*Sa--e-------*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2019)

Ein R bitte mal


----------



## redfive (19 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R bitte mal




Gerne


*Sa--e-----r-*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2019)

Das H auch noch wink2


----------



## redfive (19 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das H auch noch wink2




Läuft


*Sah-e---h-r-*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2019)

Versuche mal das C


----------



## redfive (19 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das C




Nicht dabei




*Sah-e---h-r-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2019)

...und das "M"


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2019)

Ein N:thumbup: kein M




*Sahne---h-r-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute




Ute ist auch dawink2


*Sahne---hur-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> *K*omisches Wort




Gar nicht


*Sahne---hur-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2019)

Treffer!


*Sahne---hurt*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

Mal das O wie Otto wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das O wie Otto wink2




Otto trifft Utewink2


*Sahne-o-hurt*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

und jetzt kommt die *G*aby


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2019)

So, so, ein Dreier


*Sahne-oghurt*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

Nein *J*örg kommt noch wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup:Na, darauf einen


*Sahnejoghurt*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

Sehr gut habe aber keinen da  auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (21 Okt. 2019)

*E*rsterwink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2019)

und gleich richtig wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (21 Okt. 2019)

*R*atefuchs


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2019)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2019)

...*n*icht möglich !


----------



## redfive (21 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Leider kein R




*S*achen gibt'swink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2019)

Das N ja 

_ _ n _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2019)

Das S aber auch 

_ _ n _ e s _ _ _


----------



## redfive (22 Okt. 2019)

Auch das *T*?


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2019)

Aber sicher wink2

_ _ n _ e s t _ _


----------



## redfive (22 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aber sicher wink2
> 
> _ _ n _ e s t _ _




*D*as ist schön


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2019)

Klar 

_ _ n d e s t _ _


----------



## redfive (22 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> _ _ n d e s t _ _




G*a*nz klarwink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2019)

Da hat einer den Durchblick wink2

_ _ n d e s t a _


----------



## redfive (22 Okt. 2019)

Manch mal denk ich, da hat keiner den D*u*rchblick


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Manch mal denk ich, da hat keiner den D*u*rchblick



Das stimmt 

_ u n d e s t a _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2019)

...dann mal das "B" wink2:thx:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2019)

Logo 

B u n d e s t a _


----------



## redfive (28 Okt. 2019)

*G*eht weiter!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2019)

Schön und richtig wink2

B u n d e s t a g :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (28 Okt. 2019)

Na dann:


 -----------------


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal einige *E*sss


----------



## redfive (28 Okt. 2019)

Tritt leider nur alleine auf!


 ------e----------


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2019)

Dann eben viele *S*ssssswink2


----------



## redfive (28 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann eben viele *S*ssssswink2




:thumbupas geht:


 S---sse-----ss---


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2019)

Se*H*r schön wink2


----------



## redfive (29 Okt. 2019)

Aber ohne H


 S---sse-----ss---


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2019)

...dann mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2019)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## redfive (29 Okt. 2019)

Beide dabei!


 Str-sse-----ss---


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2019)

Nehme dann mal das A


----------



## redfive (29 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme dann mal das A


Ja,ja


 Strasse----ass---


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol bitte


----------



## redfive (29 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol bitte




Auch das:thumbup:


 Strassen---ass-n-


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2019)

...mal das "U" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## redfive (29 Okt. 2019)

U ja, O nein


 Strassen-u-assun-


----------



## hirnknall (29 Okt. 2019)

*G*narf Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2019)

Mal das F


----------



## redfive (29 Okt. 2019)

Gnar ohne f


 Strassen-u-assung


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2019)

Ein Z wie Zug


----------



## redfive (30 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Z wie Zug




Zugig:thumbup:


 Strassenzu-assung


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2019)

Naja dann mal noch das L wink2


----------



## redfive (30 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Naja dann mal noch das L wink2




So isses:WOW:




 Strassenzulassung


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2019)

Dann bin ich ja wieder dran 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (30 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja wieder dran
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _






M*a*l schauen wer als nächstes löstwink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> M*a*l schauen wer als nächstes löstwink2



Du  der schiwi lässt sich ja nicht mehr blicken 

Aber das A ist gut 

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (30 Okt. 2019)

Ma*r*co schaut ja auch gelegentlich mal rein


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2019)

Stimmt ab und zu ist der Berliner auch mal da 

A _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2019)

*D*er Berliner muss heute aber Fussball kiken !!!


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *D*er Berliner muss heute aber Fussball kiken !!!



Werde ike auch machen wink2 aber kein D


----------



## redfive (30 Okt. 2019)

I*s*t mir zu langwelig


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2019)

Verl ist ja auch weiter  kein S


----------



## redfive (31 Okt. 2019)

Ver*l* werd ich mir wohl vor Ort anschauen im Februarwink2


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

jup, vielleicht gegen die *B*ayern


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Oder gegen die Glücks Hertha  das L ja 

A l l _ r _ _ _ l _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Leider kein B


----------



## redfive (31 Okt. 2019)

Bloß k*e*in Spiel in Saarbrücken!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Warum nicht lernt ihr euch schon mal kennen 

A l l e r _ e _ l _ _ e _


----------



## redfive (31 Okt. 2019)

Aber doch b*i*tte in Verlwink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Passt schon wink2


A l l e r _ e i l i _ e _


----------



## redfive (31 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Passt schon wink2
> 
> 
> A l l e r _ e i l i _ e _




Mal sehen was er Sonnta*g* bringt


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Essen gewinnt und Verl verliert  die Feiern ja immer so lange wink2

A l l e r _ e i l i g e _


----------



## Max100 (31 Okt. 2019)

Ich komme in den *H*immel


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich komme in den *H*immel



Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann 

A l l e r h e i l i g e _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

*N*abend die Herren


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

N'abend der Herr bist dran wink2

A l l e r h e i l i g e n :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Klar das E du glücklicher Herthaner wink2


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

*...war aber auch ein KLASSE Pokalspiel !!!*:WOW:

Nope "E" !!!

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Kamen eh alles so komische Ergebnisse bei *R*aus


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-r---*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Das Board *s*pinnt wieder :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...alles klar, liegt der Fehler doch nicht bei mir !!!


*-r-s-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Die Ausfälle bleiben auch noch bis nächste Woc*H*e


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...na jut !...nicht zu ändern !!!wink2

...auch nix mit "H" 


*-r-s-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-ros-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Gibt viele Lösungen  mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gibt viele Lösungen  mal das P



Stimmt, aber *"Prost"* ist es nicht !!


*-ros-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Dann eben das leichte zuerst das T wink2


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

jep !!! :thumbup::WOW:


*-rost*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

und noch das F wie Bitterkalt


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...eben !!!:WOW::thx::thumbup:


*Frost*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal was ganz leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...einen schönen Gruß nach *E*ssen, nur mal so


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Danke gruss zurück nach Berlin wink2 aber ganz ohne E


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

Ohne "E" ??...*d*as gibts doch garnicht !!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Doch das geht sogar ohne D


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

*L*eckomio !!!latt:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Auch kein L sage doch ein leichtes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

*A*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Neue Strategie  schlecht kein A


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

*O*ha!! ..jetzt wirds kriminellwink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Sagst es wink2 auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...bitte mal das seriöse "R"


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Aha geht doch 

_ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...*g*anz schön geizig heute soso


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Wäre spendabler wenn du mal richtigen Buchstaben nimmst  kein G


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...das "S" bitte mal !wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Na endlich 

_ r _ _ s _ _ _ _ s _ _ s _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...na dann mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Jetzt aber 

_ r _ _ s t _ _ _ s t _ s _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...mal das "U" idk


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Das U nicht da fehlt was wink2


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

*Ü*wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Gut kombiniert 

_ r ü _ s t ü _ _ s t _ s _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

Aha, mal das nette "F" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Jetzt aber wink2

F r ü _ s t ü _ _ s t _ s _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...mal bitte 2x das eckige "H" wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Jetzt läuft es wink2

F r ü h s t ü _ _ s t _ s _ h


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...das hohe "C" bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Was zwei : ausmachen 

F r ü h s t ü c _ s t _ s c h


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...dann mal das "K"wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Logo 

F r ü h s t ü c k s t _ s c h


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

..und kleen *I*gel muss doch noch mal ran:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

War ein gutes Wort  oder 

F r ü h s t ü c k s t i s c h :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

Stimmt, ein schönes Wort !!:thumbup:

*Jetzt aber was leichtes !!!*wink2


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

*O*ho guter Anfang wink2


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

...nix mit "O"

*-----e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-----ese-*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2019)

Ein R bitte


----------



## redfive (1 Nov. 2019)

Soso, Schnellraterunde*n*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-r---ese-*

---kein "N" dabei


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2019)

Guten *M*orgen


----------



## redfive (1 Nov. 2019)

Ist den der *T*heo da?


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2019)

...kein "M" aber das "T" 

*-r--tese-*


----------



## redfive (1 Nov. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...kein "M" aber das "T"
> 
> *-r--tese-*




*D*as ist hilfreich


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2019)

jup !!!

*Dr--tese-*


----------



## redfive (1 Nov. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> jup !!!
> 
> *Dr--tese-*




*L*ösung in Sicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Dr--esel*


----------



## redfive (2 Nov. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Dr--esel*




*A*ber das t möcht ich schon gern wieder sehenwink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2019)

*Oha, SORRY Meister !!!*


:thumbup:


*Dra-tesel*


----------



## redfive (2 Nov. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Oha, SORRY Meister !!!*
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> ...




*H*alb so wild, ich schwing mich jetzt mal auf selbigen und fahr zum Sport


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Drahtesel*


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Es funzt wieder:thumbup:


---------------


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Ging die ganze Zeit nur eben mit viel Geduld  Hallo dann mal das E


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2019)

Dann bitte das *a*


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Bei mir nicht, bin nicht in den erweiterten Modus gekommenwink2




---------a-e--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Jo


--s------a-e--e


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2019)

Ham wa auch nen *I*ltis


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Zwei kleine Tierchen und das H gibt's auch:thumbup:


-is-h--i-a-e--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Klar mal das C


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Klar!


-isch--i-a-e--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Bestimmt ein *F*isch wink2


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein *F*isch wink2




Sowas in der Art


Fischf-i-a-e--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Ich mag F*r*ikos wink2


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Aber die selbstgemachte Sorte!


Fischfri-a-e--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Logo wink2 dann mal das D


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Logo wink2 dann mal das D




Essen ist gleich fertig


Fischfri-ade--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Ja hier auch wink2 und das K


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

Kommt!


Fischfrikade--e


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal noch 2xL


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2019)

llogischwink2


Fischfrikadelle


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2019)

Wiedermal das *a*


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2019)

Und das S bitte auch


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2019)

Das E ja 

_ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2019)

Aber kein A und kein S


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2019)

Dann bitte ein R, oder auch mehrerewink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2019)

Nicht so gierig eins reicht 

_ _ _ _ e _ r


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2019)

*H*atte ich befürchtet


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2019)

Dafür passt das H 

_ _ _ _ e h r


----------



## redfive (6 Nov. 2019)

*L*äuftwink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2019)

Stottert  kein L


----------



## redfive (7 Nov. 2019)

Stotter*t*?


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2019)

Jetzt läuft's wieder wink2

_ _ t _ e h r


----------



## redfive (7 Nov. 2019)

Gut s*o*!* *


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2019)

Logo 

_ o t _ e h r


----------



## hirnknall (7 Nov. 2019)

*N*a dann soso


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2019)

Jo passt 

N o t _ e h r


----------



## redfive (8 Nov. 2019)

*W*ieder sehr übersichtlich!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2019)

Sehe ich auch so 

N o t w e h r :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2019)

Mahlzeit!


------------


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2019)

*H*allo welcome5


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2019)

Jo, hallo ersma


----------h-


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2019)

hiho und das E bitte :freude:


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> hiho und das E bitte :freude:




Gerne!wink2


-----e----he


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2019)

Machen wir mit dem S weiter


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2019)

Adabei!


-----e-s--he


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2019)

Falsche Stelle  trotzdem mal das C


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2019)

Bitteschön!


-----e-s-che


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2019)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## redfive (11 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton




Sollst du haben


--a--e-s-che


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2019)

Wie siehts mit nem *u *aus?


----------



## redfive (12 Nov. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit nem *u *aus?




Gut:thumbup:


--a--e-suche


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## redfive (12 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R




Es wirdwink2




-ra--ersuche


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2019)

Habe ke*I*ne Ahnung


----------



## redfive (12 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Habe ke*I*ne Ahnung




Merke ich


-rai-ersuche


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2019)

Ja jetz*T* wink2


----------



## redfive (12 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja jetz*T* wink2




Achwink2


Trai-ersuche


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2019)

und dann noch das kleine N wink2


----------



## redfive (12 Nov. 2019)

Fettich!


Trainersuche


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2019)

Wie immer, gib mir ein *e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2019)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (13 Nov. 2019)

Guten Mo*r*gen!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2019)

Moin 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2019)

Auch *M*oin...


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2019)

Leider kein M


----------



## redfive (13 Nov. 2019)

Aber bestimmt ein S, oder gern auch mehrerewink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2019)

Leider gar keins


----------



## redfive (13 Nov. 2019)

Das ist plö*t*!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2019)

Auch kein T


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

Dann vielleicht ein L?


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ l


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> So eben wink2
> 
> _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ l




Besser als n*i*chtswink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Jo ist jetzt auch wieder nix


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

G*a*r nicht so einfach diesmal


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Das A war gut wink2

_ a _ _ e r _ _ _ a l


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

Ma*h*lzeit!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Leider ohne H


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

*P*utensteak war trotzdem lecker!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Schön das es dir geschmeckt hat wink2

_ a _ _ e r p _ _ a l


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

Ja, *w*ar gut gemacht


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Sehe schon hast neue Energie getankt 

W a _ _ e r p _ _ a l


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

*K*ann man so sagenwink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Ja läuft 

W a _ _ e r p _ k a l


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

*D*as kann man so sagen


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Dann kann ich ja gleich Essen 

W a _ d e r p _ k a l


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja gleich Essen
> 
> W a _ d e r p _ k a l




Du bist h*o*ffentlich nicht verhungert


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Habe es überlebt 

W a _ d e r p o k a l


----------



## redfive (14 Nov. 2019)

Je später der Abe*n*d...wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2019)

Da sage ich mal richtig  "W a n d e r p o k a l" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal weiter:


---------------


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Hallo d*E*r Herr


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2019)

4x das "R" bitte ...


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Jeweils nur einmal dabei!


-er------------


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Dann hau mal ein paar S rein


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2019)

...und ein paar "T" wink2


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Ein S, kein T 


-er-------s----


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "N" bitte .... und Guten Abend


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

n'Abend und das H


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

n'Abend! mit N, ohne Hwink2


-er-----n-s----


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2019)

...das nette "H" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

*O*hhhoooo


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Kein H, kein O 


-er-----n-s----


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2019)

...und das "B" bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Der Igel bleibt im Laubhaufen und ein B ist auch nicht dabei


-er-----n-s----


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Mal das Z wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2019)

*V*erdammter Mist !!!wink2


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Ver.. ist mal richtig, das Z nicht


Ver-----n-s----


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das M


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2019)

...hatten wir schon das "T"wink2


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Ein M, das T war schon mal nicht drin.


Ver-----n-sm---


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute




Ute ist dabei!:thumbup:


Ver----un-sm---


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das G wink2


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Es wird!


Ver----ungsm---


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton




Der aus Tirol ist dabei!:thumbup:


Ver-a--ungsm---


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Was für ein M*Ü*ll


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Jede Menge:angry:


Ver-a--ungsmü--


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Bleiben wir beim Mü*LL*


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Ja


Ver-a--ungsmüll


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal das P bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das P bitte




Gerne




Verpa--ungsmüll


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

und jetzt das C bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Auch das:


Verpac-ungsmüll


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Was für ein Wort  hau noch das K rein wink2


----------



## redfive (18 Nov. 2019)

Ich nehm die immer von Seite eins meiner Tageszeitungwink2


Und damit wünsche ich eine angehehme Ruh!


Verpackungsmüll


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2019)

Wünsche auch eine n8t

Hier ist schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2019)

Mal das *e *bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2019)

Ich hoffe, die *D*ora ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Leider kein D


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

*n*'Abend!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Abend ohne N wink2


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

Das ist *s*chade


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ _ e


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

Ein H auch dabei?


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ s _ h e


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

Läuft j*a*!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Kann man so sagen 

_ _ a _ e _ a s _ h e


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

Ein T wär nett!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Immer doch wink2

T _ a _ e t a s _ h e


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

Abe*r* Jute statt Plastik


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Genau :thumbup:

T r a _ e t a s _ h e


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

I*c*h werd langsam müde


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Ist ja gleich durch 

T r a _ e t a s c h e


----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2019)

Ja, und ich schau dann morgen wieder in die Zeitun*gwink2*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2019)

Mach das wünsche dann eine n8t

Ist natürlich die "T r a g e t a s c h e" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Mahlzeit!


----------


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Moin der H*e*rr


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Mit E :thumbup:


----e---e-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

auch mit S ?


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> auch mit S ?




Jo!


----e-s-e-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Auch das! :thumbup:


--n-e-s-e-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Nur an der falsc*h*en Stelle


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Besser als an keiner Stelle


--n-e-s-e-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Da has*T* du Recht wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da has*T* du Recht wink2




Du auchwink2


--nte-s-e-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Muss mal kurz weg bis späte*r* wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Jo. geh dann mal was essen!


--nters-e-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

War gestern ein klasse Sp*i*el wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> War gestern ein klasse Sp*i*el wink2




Hab mir nur die Tore angeschaut, ganze Spiele nur LFCwink2


--ntersie-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Jeden d*a*s seine wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

So isses!


-antersie-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Dann hau mal ein K rein


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Kein Problem


Kantersie-


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

und noch das G  hast es ja diesmal leicht gemacht wink2


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Was die Zeitung so hergibtwink2


Kantersieg


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Solange es keine Todesanzeigen sind 

und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Davenport (20 Nov. 2019)

bitte ein k


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Leider kein K


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

Ich fahr *e*rsma Kinder quäl...äh zum Training


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Viel Spass beim Quä... der Kleinen 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (20 Nov. 2019)

H*a*tte ich


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2019)

Hallo gerade viel zu tun mit dem BAMBI 

ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

HQ'*s* gehen immer vor:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Nein waren alle falsch betitelt 

_ _ _ _ e s _ _ _ a _

Bei CPC haben sie gleich abgeschaltet happy010


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Und ich *h*ab mir gedacht ich brauch ne Brillewink2 Wünsche eine n8t


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Leider kein H  und night8


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

hiho Moi*n*!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

moin58 aber ohne N


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> moin58 aber ohne N


Komische *R*echtschreibung


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Komische *R*echtschreibung



Hier ist alles möglich 

_ _ r _ e s _ _ _ a _


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Scheint so!wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Scheint so!wink2



Soll ich mir da jetzt was aussuchen


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Soll ich mir da jetzt was aussuchen




Ja, das T


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Aha klar doch 

T _ r _ e s t _ _ a _


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Aha klar doch
> 
> T _ r _ e s t _ _ a _




Das war hi*l*freich


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Das war hi*l*freich



Das war schon fast die Lösung wink2

T _ r _ e s t _ _ a l


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

*O*der das!wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Passt 

T o r _ e s t _ _ a l


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

*F*ast fertig


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

War ja auch leicht wink2

T o r f e s t _ _ a l


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> War ja auch leicht wink2
> 
> T o r f e s t _ _ a l




Erst m*i*t dem T


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Ja manchmal reicht ein Buchstabe 

T o r f e s t i _ a l


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja manchmal reicht ein Buchstabe
> 
> T o r f e s t i _ a l




Essen kochen be*v*or's weitergeht


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Essen kochen be*v*or's weitergeht



Mach das muss sein wink2

Ist das "T o r f e s t i v a l" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Gut gestärkt!


---------


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Ich *S*tärke mich gleich wink2


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Mach das:thumbup:


-------ss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Gl*e*ich wenn mein besseres Stück kommt wink2


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Ahso


----e--ss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das A




Kannst Du behalten


----e--ss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Dann *n*icht


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Schon besser!


--n-e--ss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute bitte


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein U wie Ute bitte




Die Lösung naht




-un-e--ss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Oder doch noch nicht?


-un-e--ss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Hast bestimmt jetz*T* das Rezeptbuch genommen


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Äh, nö


-un-e--ss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Der nun wieder...


-un-e-iss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Der hat *B*iss wink2


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der hat *B*iss wink2




So sieht's aus


-un-ebiss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Der *D*achs auch wink2


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *D*achs auch wink2




Fehlt ja nur noch einer


-undebiss


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Der *H*und wink2


----------



## redfive (21 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Der *H*und wink2




Der war's:thumbup: 



Hundebiss 


Muß mal bischen arbeitenwink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2019)

Bin jetzt auch erstmal weg bis später 

Hier schon mal das neue wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2019)

...mal den *E*mil bitte


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2019)

Und jetzt das *a*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2019)

Das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2019)

Das A auch wink2

_ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ e


----------



## redfive (22 Nov. 2019)

Moi*n* zusammen!


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2019)

moin58 diesmal mit N 

_ _ _ e _ e n _ _ a _ _ _ _ e


----------



## redfive (22 Nov. 2019)

Da*s* ist schön


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2019)

Passt auch 

_ _ _ e _ e n _ _ a _ s _ _ e


----------



## redfive (22 Nov. 2019)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



Ebenso  hast aber wieder keinen Buchstaben makiert wink2


----------



## hirnknall (22 Nov. 2019)

*C*ja sosoDer von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2019)

Jo passt 

_ _ _ e _ e n _ _ a _ s c _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2019)

Logo 

_ _ _ e _ e n _ _ a _ s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2019)

...der *I*gel kommt !!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2019)

Der Igel macht es 

_ _ i e _ e n _ _ a _ s c h e


----------



## hirnknall (23 Nov. 2019)

Ich würde mal sagen, da fehlt noch der *T*iger soso


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2019)

Sehr gut 

_ _ i e _ e n _ _ a t s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2019)

...mal ne nette *R*atte bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2019)

Hey Marco aber kein R


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2019)

*H*allo Rolli :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2019)

Das H ist aber auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "K" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Jetzt hast du es 

_ _ i e _ e n k _ a t s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Sehr gut wink2

_ l i e _ e n k l a t s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...und das "F"


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Natürlich 

F l i e _ e n k l a t s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...und das "G" könnte gehen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Passt sogar :thumbup:

F l i e g e n k l a t s c h e


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...wieder mal was einfaches 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Wenn du das *s*agst


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

jo!!...:thumbup::thumbup:

*--s------*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Dann das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...na Hallo !! :WOW::thumbup:


*-es-----e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...kein "H" dabei 

*-es----e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

*TOOOORRR !!!*


*Test----e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

und jetzt  ein P


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...nee !!!

*Test----e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

..nee, Otto wolln wa nich !!wink2

*Test----e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Ein F vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*Testf---e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Ein R etwa wink2


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:..jo !!!


*Testfr--e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal das A wink2


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Testfra-e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Dann vermute ich mal das G wink2


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Testfrage*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

War eine klasse Fragerunde :thumbup: aber für heute n8t

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2019)

Danke, Nacht *R*olli


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2019)

Wie ist mit dem *e*?


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Aber das E 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2019)

Wie ist es mit nem *d *?


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit nem *d *?



nix iss


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2019)

*S*chittkram


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2019)

Haben wir auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

Von hinten nach vorne 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n e


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

M*a*hlzeit !


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> M*a*hlzeit !



Ebenso 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ n e


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

*L*anges Wort diesmal - Zeitung?


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> *L*anges Wort diesmal - Zeitung?



Nein sage ich später 

_ _ l _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ n e


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

*H*ast du wieder die cpc stillgelegt?wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

Nein beides nicht


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

*M*ittagessen fertig - Pause


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

Gut wink2

M _ l _ _ _ _ _ a m _ n e


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

E*t*was längere Pause


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

Das passt 

M _ l t _ _ _ t a m _ n e


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

Das M hat's vere*i*nfachtwink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

und das i erst recht wink2

M _ l t i _ i t a m i n e


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

ja, a*u*ch das


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

Klar doch 

M u l t i _ i t a m i n e


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

Und jetzt geht's *v*on vorn los


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

Denn Einfall hatte ich beim Frühstück 

M u l t i v i t a m i n e :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (25 Nov. 2019)

Viel zu gesund


--------------


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal das E und CPC läuft auch wieder wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2019)

*N*abend die Herren


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2019)

*G*uten Morgen an alle


----------



## redfive (26 Nov. 2019)

Moin!
3 N:thumbup: kein E, kein G


--n-n-------n-


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2019)

und dann mal das S


----------



## redfive (26 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und dann mal das S


Ist dabei:thumbup:


--n-n----s--n- 
























i


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2019)

Jetzt kommt wieder der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Ein Igel:thumbup: ein T:thumbup: 



-in-n----st-n-


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "A" bitte




zwei dabei


-inan----stan-


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Endlich wieder da*h*eim


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Schön, aber hilft hier nixwink2


-inan----stan-


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

*D*achte ich mir schon


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Denken hilft:thumbup:


-inan----stand


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

und mal das F


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> und mal das F




Jetzt wird's was


Finan----stand


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

...das nette "Z" begehrt Einlass !


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

und ich das V


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Beide überraschend dabei!


Finanzv--stand


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal das O wie Otto


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das O wie Otto




Oh, oh


Finanzvo-stand


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

*RRR*rrriiinnng wink2


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *RRR*rrriiinnng wink2




Wer macht hier solchen Lärm




Finanzvorstand


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

und wieder mal was richtig leichtes 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Das ging aber jetzt *s*chnell


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

...kein "S" dabei !!

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Dann eben ein E


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

*L*eicht ist gut


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

...kein "E" kein "L" ...ein Bedarf des täglichen Lebens !!!


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

*K*affeekanne


----------



## redfive (27 Nov. 2019)

Ich hab ersm*a* Schlafbearfwink2 snoopy1


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

Sorry ... das "S" ist dabei ... SORRY !!!

*------s--*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

.."A" ist sehr gut...das "K" weniger wink2


*-a---as-a*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Gute Nacht *r*edfive


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

...leider kein "R" 


*-a---as-a*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a---asta*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Ein P wie Pasta


----------



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

jep !!!


*-a--pasta*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2019)

Ist aber a*n*dere pasta wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

..jo !!

*-a-npasta*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Also keine *z*um Essen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...nee, aber trinken muss der Mensch

*Za-npasta*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Also ich trinke keine Za*h*npasta


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Zahnpasta*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Mach ich auch mal ein leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Leider kein E


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...dann mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

jetzt das "N"


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Umkurvst immer die richtigen Buchstaben


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

*M*ano !!!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Das gibt es nicht  was ist vor und nach MN wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

*O*...glooobe ick lol12


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Ja 

_ o _ _ o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...ein "R" am Anfang und ich kriege Hunger lol12


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Bitte schön 

R o _ _ o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

und das nette "T" mal bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Jetzt läuft es  wie bei der Hertha jetzt mit Klinsmann 

R o t _ o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...aha, *K*linsmann...macht mich aber neugierig !!!...ma kikenwink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Kann interessant werden wink2

R o t k o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...das wird Samstag schon *H*ochspannend gegen Dortmund


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Tippe mal für Hertha 

R o t k o h _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...mal überraschen *l*assen !!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Ich lasse mich jetzt auch überraschen was ich träume wünsche eine n8t

Natürlich der "R o t k o h l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

Nacht Rolli !!!


*------*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

und w*e*g :mussweg:


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

Guten Mo*r*gen!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...das "E" ist dabei, das "R" leider nicht !

*---e--*


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "E" ist dabei, das "R" leider nicht !
> 
> *---e--*


Macht* n*ixwink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...das "N" ist dabei, aber kein "S"


*---en-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

...auch kein *I*gel dabei

*---en-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

D*a*nn kann er ja weiterschlafen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

Jo...:thumbup::thumbup:

*A--en-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ad-en-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Is*t* doch bald wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

..so ist es 

*Ad-ent*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Ja dann mal noch das V wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Advent*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

So schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

*N*a dann


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Sehr gut 

N _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> N _ _ _ _ _ _ _




*I*ch hab da so ne Idee


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Komische Idee 

N i _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

*K*ommt mir nicht so vorwink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Extra für dich wink2

N i k _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

T*o*uchdown!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Natürlich 

N i k o _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

*L*äuft grad NFL bei mir


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Nicht so mein Fall schaue Euro League

N i k o l _ _ _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nicht so mein Fall schaue Euro League
> 
> N i k o l _ _ _




Jedem d*a*s Seine!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Genau wink2

N i k o l a _ _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

*U*nd wieder: Touchdown!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

Jawohl 

N i k o l a u _


----------



## redfive (28 Nov. 2019)

*S*piel ist sehr unterhaltsam bis jetzt


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2019)

War wohl doch zu einfach 

N i k o l a u s :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Ich nehm jetzt mal nicht den Weihnschtsmannwink2
-----------


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Schad*e*


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Deshalb sind zwei E drin:thumbup:


-e-------e-


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Dann mal das S bitte


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das S bitte


Aber nur eins


-e-----s-e-


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Besser wie *n*ichts


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Genau!:thumbup:


-e-----s-en


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Mit Erfolg!


-e-t---ste-


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Sage mal fü*r* heute n8t


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Gute Nacht ohne R


-e-t---ste-


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2019)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Nehme mal wieder meinen *I*gel


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Kein G ein Igel:thumbup:


-eit---ste-


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2019)

Ist die * L*ola mit dabei?


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Einmal Lola vom Nordpol:thumbup::thumbup:


Leit---sten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das U


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das U




Nö


Leit---sten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein G vielleicht




Auch nicht
Leit---sten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

*W*as soll das den sein


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> *W*as soll das den sein




Nix mit Wwink2



Leit---sten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Versuche mal das F


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das F




Na also:thumbup:


Leit-f-sten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Haben wir schon das A


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Haben wir schon das A




Nicht in diesem Wort


Leit-f-sten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P wie Paul




Jaaaaaa:WOW:


Leitpf-sten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

*O*oohoo und was soll das sein noch nie gehört


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Guckst Du https://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/lo...KW-begraebt-Warnschilder-und-Leitpfosten.html


Leitpfosten


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Aha dachte schon das wäre ein Leitender Vollpfosten 

Mal wieder was normales wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Di*e* heissen doch Minister


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ e _


----------



## redfive (29 Nov. 2019)

Er*s*ma Essen kochenwink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2019)

Bist aber spät dran 

_ _ _ _ _ s _ e _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2019)

...dann mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2019)

Den *N*ordpol bitte


----------



## redfive (30 Nov. 2019)

*T*ach zusammen!


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2019)

Das R ja das N nein wink2

_ _ _ _ _ s _ e _ e r


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2019)

Das T ist sehr gut 

T _ _ _ _ s t e _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2019)

...na dann mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2019)

Logo wink2

T a _ a _ s t e _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...wer "A sagt, muss auch "B" sagen


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Sage ja 

T a b a _ s t e _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...und nach dem "B" kommt das "U" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Hast aber ein komisches ABC 

T a b a _ s t e u e r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...naja, mein eigenes...lol !!!


...dit "K" könnte gehen wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Geht sogar wink2

Ist die "T a b a k s t e u e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...mal was musikalisches 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Nehme mal das übliche E


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...no, without "E" 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

dann eben ein S wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*----s----*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Versuche dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...leider kein "H" dabei

*----s----*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

... Aber, na Hallo !!!:WOW:


*T--tst---*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

..nee, kein "N" dabei 


*T--tst---*


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

Ein K bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...nabend Meister, :thumbup::thumbup:

*T-ktst--k*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Mal das A bitte


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

Hatte auf zwei geh*o*fftwink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Taktsto-k*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Dann mal noch das C


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...jup!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Taktstock*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

Das üblich*e*wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...und das "R" gleich hinterher !!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Das übliche nein


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

das R geht wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

D*a*nn was anderes


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...sieht niedlich aus, das kleine "r" alleine dahinten, hau doch mal ein "S" dazu wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

auch kein a


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Ja aber vorne 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

passt auch 

S t _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...das "N" begehrt Einlass


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

*I*rgendwo muß da doch ein Vokal sein


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Leider kein N


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

auch kein i


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

S*o* viele bleiben ja nicht.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Geht doch 

S t o _ _ _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...mal das "P" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Logo 

S t o p p _ _ r


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

Fehlt n*u*r noch einer


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Passt wink2

S t o p p u _ r


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

*H*asta la Vista


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Jawohl die "S t o p p u h r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...wieder was leichtes...wie immer !!!wink2


*--------*....ohne "E"


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Klauste einfach mein e  dann ein *S*


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

Ich fang am *A*nfang an


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...kein "S" und auch kein "A" 

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

Mal das R


----------



## redfive (2 Dez. 2019)

Ich sag dann Gute* N*acht


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

n8t redfive


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

...na Wunderbar geht doch !!!


*--n---r-*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2019)

*O*hhhoooo


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--n---ro*


----------



## redfive (3 Dez. 2019)

Das T bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2019)

und mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2019)

...kein "H" und auch kein "T" 


*--n---ro*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2019)

...auch das "i" ist nicht dabei 


*--n---ro*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2019)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2019)

jep !!! :thumbup:


*--n-b-ro*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2019)

Mal noch das Ü bis später


----------



## Marco2 (3 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--n-büro*


----------



## redfive (3 Dez. 2019)

Jetzt wären mir* f*aßt die Ideen ausgegangenwink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Fun-büro*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2019)

Vermute mal das D wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Fundbüro*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

und was neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2019)

...mal das berühmte "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Natürlich kein E


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Guten Mo*r*gen!


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2019)

Hab *a*usgeschlafen


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

aber das R 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Mahlze*i*t!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Mahlzeit ja gleich 

Das i war gut 

_ i _ _ _ i _ _ r


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Das N auch drin?


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Leider kein N


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Schade! wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

redfive schrieb:


> Schade! wink2



Alle Buchstaben nicht


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Ups *W*ird besser, Feierabend:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Passt 

W i _ _ _ i _ _ r


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

*F*ind ich gutwink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Glaub ich wink2

W i _ _ f i _ _ r


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

War nich*t* so einfach, diesmal!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Lös erstmal fertig 

W i t _ f i _ _ r


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Aber *g*erne


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Logo 

W i t _ f i g _ r


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

*U*nd noch einer!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Ich eile 

W i t _ f i g u r


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Jet*z*t gibt's Essenwink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Guten Hunger 

"W i t z f i g u r" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Danke!


-----------


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Hoff*e* das ist genau so leicht wie mein Wort wink2


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Hoff*e* das ist genau so leicht wie mein Wort wink2


 Denke schon




----s------


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Hatte zwar nach dem *E* gefragt aber das s ist auch gut


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Hät ich wohl das Weizen zum Essen weglassen sollenwink2


---es------


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Sc*h*luckspecht


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Nö, Schluck gab's keinen, h auch nicht
---es------


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Dann mal das T


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das T


Sogar zwei:thumbup:


---est---t-


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton


Auch das:thumbup:


---est--at-


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Nehme mal ein Z


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal ein Z


Jep


---est--atz


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Versuche mal das L


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das L


Klar:thumbup:


---est-latz


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Ein P vielleicht


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein P vielleicht


Oder lieber zweiwink2
P--estplatz


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

*D*ass hilft weiter


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Dachte ich mir


P-destplatz


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Da muss der*O*tto ran


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Genau der hat hier noch gefehltwink2


Podestplatz


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Habe mir mal was schweres ausgedacht 

_ _ _ _ _ _

Mal sehen wink2


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Habe mir mal was schweres ausgedacht
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Mal sehen wink2




S*o* spät noch


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Dafür warste aber gut 

_ _ o _ o _


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Glück gehab*t*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Aber kein T wink2


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Fi*r*efox möchte sich updaten


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Wer benutzt den so einen Scheiss  kein R dann up dich mal


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Wa*s* benutzt Du denn?wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Das einzig wahre "Google Chrome" echt klasse :thumbup: und ist ohne S


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das einzig wahre "Google Chrome" echt klasse :thumbup: und ist ohne S




*H*ab ich auch draufwink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Dann benutze ihn doch wink2 auch kein H


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann benutze ihn doch wink2 auch kein H




Tu ich ja, aber nicht für a*l*leswink2 Arsenal


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

Gut das mich Arsenal nicht interessiert und ohne L wink2


----------



## redfive (5 Dez. 2019)

Ich *m*ach Schluß für heute.n8t


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2019)

n8t redfive ist aber ein M dabei 

_ _ o _ o m


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

*D*as Forum ist wieder etwas zickig heute


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Guten Morgen und ja 

_ _ o n o m


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Gab's das N zum Ni*k*olaus?


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Ja das lag als Nougat im Schuh 

_ k o n o m


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

:thx: Mal schauen was mir Sch*ö*nes einfälltwink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Jawohl der "Ö k o n o m" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Mal 2. Halbzeit Hanball schauenwink2


-------------


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Mach das muss auch noch wa*s* tun wink2


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2019)

Ich nehme mal ein *T* wie Guten *T*ag!


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

hihoIhr ergänzt euch ziemlich gut


----st---st--


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Mal das E bitte


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das E bitte


Fast schon fertigwink2


-e--st-e-ste-


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol


N wie Nö




-e--st-e-ste-


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das R


R wie Richtig:thumbup:


-er-st-e-ster


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Da muss der *I*gel ran


Irgendwo ist einer:thumbup:


-er-st-eister


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Ein M vielleicht


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein M vielleicht


Auch das


-er-stmeister


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Bestimmt auch ein B wink2


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch ein B wink2


Aber sicherwink2


-erbstmeister


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

und noch das H


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Wer wird's denn wohl?wink2


Herbstmeister


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

Der MSV in der 3.Liga 

Stelle schon mal ein neues rein warte auf Besuch und bin dann erstmal weg wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Muß zum *S*port. Bis später


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2019)

cu ohne S


----------



## hirnknall (6 Dez. 2019)

*T*ja soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text


----------



## redfive (6 Dez. 2019)

Dann eben das üblich E


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2019)

Das T passt 

T _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2019)

Das E weniger


----------



## redfive (7 Dez. 2019)

Dann fang ich wieder am* A*nfang an


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2019)

Geht doch 

T _ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (7 Dez. 2019)

Bleib ich mal be*i* den Vokalenwink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2019)

Immer gut 

T _ a i _ i _ _


----------



## redfive (7 Dez. 2019)

Nur an der falsc*h*en Stellewink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2019)

Kein H  das gesuchte Wort müsste dir aber liegen


----------



## redfive (7 Dez. 2019)

OK, muß mich abe*r* ins sportliche WE abmelden:mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2019)

Viel Spass 

T r a i _ i _ _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2019)

...mal das "N" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2019)

Aber sicher 

T r a i n i n _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2019)

...und das "G" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2019)

Natürlich das "T r a i n i n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2019)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2019)

Gut*e*n Morg*e*n wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2019)

...juten Morjen Rolli....guter Anfang !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-------e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2019)

Nur ein*s*


----------



## redfive (9 Dez. 2019)

Schönen guten *T*ag


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2019)

...kein "S" aber das "T" :thumbup:


*----t-te*


----------



## redfive (9 Dez. 2019)

Das L dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2019)

...jup !!:thumbup:


*--llt-te*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2019)

Ein Ü vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-ülltüte*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Könnte da das M fehlen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Mülltüte*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2019)

Haste mal ein *e*?t


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Nein drei 

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## redfive (10 Dez. 2019)

Ich probiers mal wieder mit dem S


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Leider nein


----------



## redfive (10 Dez. 2019)

Dann das Rwink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Passt 

_ e _ _ e _ _ _ e r


----------



## redfive (10 Dez. 2019)

Muß mir mal deinen *I*gel ausleihen


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Ja,Ja der macht es wieder wie so oft 

_ e i _ e _ _ i e r


----------



## redfive (10 Dez. 2019)

Dann bitte ein T


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Nein,falscher Gedanke


----------



## redfive (10 Dez. 2019)

Ha*b* Durst!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Der Gedanke ist besser 

_ e i _ e _ b i e r


----------



## wopreit (10 Dez. 2019)

Bitte ein z


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Jo 

_ e i z e _ b i e r


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

*W*eizen passt wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Irgendwie ja 

W e i z e _ b i e r


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

...das nette "N" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Das gute alte "W e i z e n b i e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

...und jetzt mal wieder was ganz leichtes !!

*------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Hatten wir denn jetzt ein schwer*E*s


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

Aha !!!:thumbup:


*----e-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Dann das R


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

...jup!!, wie gesagt ganz einfach !!!


*----er*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

*H*ehe dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*H---er*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Dann mal das S


----------



## redfive (10 Dez. 2019)

Ein U im Angebot?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

...kein "S" aber das "U" !!:thumbup:


*Hu--er*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Vielleicht ein T


----------



## redfive (10 Dez. 2019)

Und das G bittewink2


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

..nee !!

*Hu--er*


----------



## wopreit (10 Dez. 2019)

Darf es etwas *m*ehr sein?


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2019)

Ein N wie Nordpol:WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2019)

wopreit schrieb:


> Darf es etwas *m*ehr sein?



*jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:*



*Hummer*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

Unser Freund scheint keine Lust zu haben mach ich mal weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2019)

Das ist prim*a*


----------



## redfive (12 Dez. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das ist prim*a*


So isse*s*!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

Das A ja das S nein 

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2019)

Ich bin *e*ntzückt


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

Klar doch 

A _ _ e _ _ _ e a _ e _


----------



## redfive (12 Dez. 2019)

Ein R, oder gern auch mehrerewink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

Ja eins 

A _ _ e _ _ _ e a _ e r


----------



## redfive (12 Dez. 2019)

Das N drin?


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

Sicher doch 

A _ _ e n _ _ e a _ e r


----------



## redfive (12 Dez. 2019)

Da fällt mir doch gleich Herber*t* Knebel ein


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

Da ist was dran 

A _ _ e n t _ e a t e r


----------



## redfive (12 Dez. 2019)

Das hatte ich geho*ff*t!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

War wohl doch zu einfach wink2

A f f e n t _ e a t e r


----------



## redfive (12 Dez. 2019)

Weiter nac*h* dem Sportwink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

und passt 

"A f f e n t h e a t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (12 Dez. 2019)

Dann mal weiter


------------


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2019)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Reichlich:thumbup:


-e---e----e-


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Dann geht auch ein S


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann geht auch ein S


Ja, einswink2


-e-s-e----e-


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Mahlzei*t*


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mahlzei*t*


Hat ich schon


-e-ste----e-


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Be*i* mir gleich wink2


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Wenn Du so weitermachst ist's vorher fertig


-eiste---ie-


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Ein grosses M


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein grosses M


Klar!:thumbup:




Meiste---ie-


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Erstmal gestä*r*kt wink2


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Steht mir noch bevor


Meister-rie-


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Dann mal das B


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Gernewink2


Meisterbrie-


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

und dann noch das F :WOW:


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Und fertig! :thumbup:


Meisterbrief


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal was leichtes
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _




Sagst Du j*a* immer


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Will dir ja nur Mut zusprechen wenn jetzt immer ein nein kommt 

Nein kein A wink2


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Jetzt fahr ich *e*rsma zum Griechen, Futter holenwink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Mach das wink2

_ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Wa*r* lecker:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2019)

Werd mir auch gleich was machen und dann vors TV wink2

_ e _ _ _ e r _


----------



## redfive (13 Dez. 2019)

Rolli schrieb:


> Werd mir auch gleich was machen und dann vors TV wink2
> 
> _ e _ _ _ e r _




Gu*t*er Plan


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2019)

Passt 

_ e t _ _ e r _


----------



## redfive (14 Dez. 2019)

Ein N dabei?


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2019)

Jo 

N e t _ _ e r _


----------



## redfive (14 Dez. 2019)

Gehe mal in die *K*oje, WE wird hart


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2019)

Jo gute Nacht bin auch gleich weg 

N e t _ _ e r k


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2019)

*Z*ehn gewinnt...


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2019)

Jawohl 

N e t z _ e r k


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2019)

...habe gerade im Keller ein "W" gefunden...könnte passenwink2


----------



## hirnknall (21 Dez. 2019)

Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen :good:

Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass es in meinem Keller nur Leichen, Ratten und ein paar Flaschen von diesem _Domaines Barons de Rothschild Chateau Lafite Rothschild_ gibt soso


----------



## Marco2 (22 Dez. 2019)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2019)

Ja das W passte nehme ich auch 

Wünsche euch ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest bin erst danach wieder da


----------



## hirnknall (23 Dez. 2019)

Also ich würde mal das *A* nehmen, liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich für das B zu faul bin soso


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2019)

...lasst doch mal lieber die Profis ran, ihr Weihnachtsmänner rofl3


*----------*


----------



## hirnknall (23 Dez. 2019)

Dejavu Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bit


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2019)

*D J A V U...nix passt *..nur das "E":thumbup::thumbup:


*--------e-*


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2019)

Hoffe ihr habt genung *G*eschenke bekommen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2019)

...leider kein "G" dabei 


*--------e-*


----------



## Max100 (28 Dez. 2019)

Vielleicht eine *K*iste Bier?


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2019)

jup !!!:thumbup:


*----k---e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2019)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2019)

...kein "S" dabei 

*----k---e-*


----------



## hirnknall (28 Dez. 2019)

Vielleicht ein *W*


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2019)

Hau mal ein R rein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2019)

...kein "W" aber das "R" 


*----k-r-er*


----------



## Max100 (29 Dez. 2019)

Jetzt mal das *a*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2019)

...kein "A" dabei 

*----k-r-er*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2019)

Ein U wie Ute bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2019)

...auch kein "U" dabei 


*----k-r-er*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2019)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2019)

...kein *I*gel dabei...jetzt noch den letzten Selbstlaut, dann haste es wink2


*----k-r-er*


----------



## Max100 (30 Dez. 2019)

Hatten wir *o *schon mal?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2019)

jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-o--k-r-er*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2019)

Jetzt das O mit Punkten


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2019)

...ahaaaa !!! 

*-o--kör-er*


----------



## wopreit (30 Dez. 2019)

Ich hätte gern die *P*aula


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2019)

Nehme mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Hoh-körper*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2019)

Im alten Jahr noch das L 

Im neuen Jahr machen wir weiter wink2

Guten Rutsch beer2


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Hohlkörper*


*...und auch dir einen guten Rutsch und bleib gesund !!!*


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2020)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (2 Jan. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein neues




Genau, und zwar ein FROH*E*S NEUES!


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2020)

Dir auch ein Frohes Neues aber kein E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2020)

Schon besser 

_ a _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2020)

...dann mal das "U"


----------



## redfive (4 Jan. 2020)

Das S wär schön.


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2020)

Das U ja das S nein 

_ a _ u a _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2020)

...mal das "J" bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (5 Jan. 2020)

Roll mal das *r *rein Rolli...


----------



## redfive (5 Jan. 2020)

Bleibt ja *n*icht mehr viel Auswahl


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2020)

Das J ja 

J a _ u a _


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2020)

Das R auch 

J a _ u a r


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2020)

Und das N natürlich auch 

Ist der "J a n u a r" :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (6 Jan. 2020)

Moin!


-------------


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2020)

Haste das *e *mal da?


----------



## redfive (6 Jan. 2020)

Max100 schrieb:


> Haste das *e *mal da?




Mehrfach:thumbup:


----e---e--e-


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2020)

Hat sich der *I*gel noch versteckt?


----------



## redfive (6 Jan. 2020)

Jo!


--i-e---e--e-


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2020)

Nehme mal das S


----------



## heino77 (6 Jan. 2020)

ich will ein f


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2020)

...und das "T" gleich hinterher !!! wink2


----------



## redfive (7 Jan. 2020)

Ein S:thumbup:, zwei F:thumbup::thumbup: ein T:thumbup:


--ise-t-effe-


----------



## Max100 (7 Jan. 2020)

*R*olle, rolle, roll


----------



## redfive (7 Jan. 2020)

Max100 schrieb:


> *R*olle, rolle, roll


Ja klar, du Blechbüchsewink2


-rise-treffe-


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2020)

...das nette "N" bitte mal wink2


----------



## redfive (7 Jan. 2020)

Natürlich:thumbup:


-risentreffen


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2020)

und das K


----------



## redfive (7 Jan. 2020)

Dann mach mal neu!


Krisentreffen


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2020)

Aber sicher wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (7 Jan. 2020)

Fang mal mit dem *e *an


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2020)

Leider kein E dabei


----------



## redfive (7 Jan. 2020)

Das A bitte.


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2020)

redfive schrieb:


> Das A bitte.



Klar immer von vorn 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2020)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## redfive (8 Jan. 2020)

Ein i wär nett!


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2020)

Das G ja ein i nein 

_ _ _ _ _ g a _


----------



## redfive (8 Jan. 2020)

Dan*n* was anderes


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2020)

Leider kein N


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2020)

Das ist *S*chadewink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2020)

Auch kein S


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2020)

Das L drin?


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ g a l


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2020)

Das is*t* schön


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2020)

Aha 

_ _ _ t _ g a l


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2020)

Es wi*r*d was


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2020)

Ja sieht so aus wink2

_ _ r t _ g a l


----------



## redfive (9 Jan. 2020)

Muß aber ersma in die Halle, R*u*delgucken:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2020)

Jo bis dann 

_ _ r t u g a l


----------



## redfive (10 Jan. 2020)

Guten M*o*rgen


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2020)

Moin 

_ o r t u g a l


----------



## redfive (10 Jan. 2020)

Dann mach ich's mal *p*assend.


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2020)

Passt wink2

P o r t u g a l :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (10 Jan. 2020)

Na dann


-----------


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2020)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## redfive (10 Jan. 2020)

Ist dabei:thumbup:


---------e-


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## redfive (11 Jan. 2020)

So fängt's an


S--------e-


----------



## Max100 (11 Jan. 2020)

Möchte mal den *C*äsar...


----------



## redfive (11 Jan. 2020)

Der schläft nochwink2


S--------e-


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2020)

Bitte mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2020)

...und das "R" bitte mal


----------



## redfive (12 Jan. 2020)

Zwei T:thumbup::thumbup: kein R


S---t----et


----------



## Davenport (12 Jan. 2020)

bitte ein z


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2020)

Vielleicht ein A


----------



## redfive (13 Jan. 2020)

Moin!
Kein Z zwei A:thumbup::thumbup:


Sa-at----et


----------



## Max100 (13 Jan. 2020)

Lass mal den* L*öwen rein


----------



## redfive (13 Jan. 2020)

Gerne:thumbup:


Salat----et


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2020)

Versuche mal das P


----------



## redfive (13 Jan. 2020)

Leider kein P


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## redfive (13 Jan. 2020)

Jo:thumbup:


Salat-u--et


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2020)

und ein B bitte


----------



## redfive (13 Jan. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein B bitte


Auch das


Salatbu--et


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2020)

und das doppel ff


----------



## redfive (13 Jan. 2020)

Guten Appetit wink2

Salatbuffet


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2020)

Dann mal was leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (14 Jan. 2020)

Dann mal bitte ein E


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2020)

Leider diesmal ohne E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2020)

Sicher 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2020)

...und das "U" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2020)

Leider kein U


----------



## hirnknall (17 Jan. 2020)

*K*eine Ahnung soso


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2020)

hirnknall schrieb:


> *K*eine Ahnung soso



Dafür gut geraten 

_ a _ _ k k _


----------



## wopreit (17 Jan. 2020)

*O*tto Normal


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2020)

*M*iau ...............


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2020)

Das O ja 

_ a _ o k k o


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2020)

Das M auch wink2

M a _ o k k o


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2020)

Glückwunsch zum 60sten, Meiste*r*wink2:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2020)

Danke dir Berliner :thumbup:

M a r o k k o :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2020)

*---------*


----------



## Max100 (29 Jan. 2020)

Wie wärs mit nem *e *?


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2020)

und ich nehme ein S


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2020)

...kein "E", aber das "S" 


*---s-----*


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2020)

was ist mit einem H


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2020)

...kein "H" dabei !!


*---s-----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2020)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*T--st---t*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2020)

Mal das O wie Otto wink2


----------



## hirnknall (31 Jan. 2020)

Und natürlich den obligatorischen *N*asenbär soso


----------



## Davenport (1 Feb. 2020)

bitte ein m


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2020)

...kein "N" und auch kein "M"...aber das "O" :thumbup:


*To-st--ot*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2020)

*R*iecht nach Frühstück


----------



## Max100 (2 Feb. 2020)

H*a*b ich schon


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Toast-rot*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2020)

na dann noch das B


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Toastbrot*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (3 Feb. 2020)

Wie immer möchte ich das *e *bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2020)

Logo 

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2020)

Hat keiner mehr Lust


----------



## Max100 (12 Feb. 2020)

Ist denn die* D*ora dabei?


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Leider keine Dora wink2


----------



## Max100 (12 Feb. 2020)

Aber die *B*erta?


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

...der *R*olli ist aber dabei !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

...schönen Gruß von *U*te


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Gruss zurück 

_ e _ _ _ u _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

*T*anja war auch da


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Ja die auch 

_ e t _ _ u _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

...jut, ein *B*ier bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Nix Bier erst Freitag


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

...und *S*amstag


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

auch  aber nicht im Wort


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

*L*eckomio...:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Nix Lecken


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

*H*u, har har


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2020)

Jetzt aber 

_ e t _ h u _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

War schon aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...hau mal ein "C" rein


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Na endlich wink2

_ e t c h u _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...das nette "K" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Aber sicher 

K e t c h u _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...und das "P" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Jawohl ist das "K e t c h u p" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

*-----*............


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...nix dabei !!

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Dann ein S mal


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...auch kein "S" 

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

das ist aber *M*ist


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...dreh mal den Mist um 


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

so *T*sim


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

*LOL !!!*

*...neee, nur das "M" mal drehen*:WOW:


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Ach so ist schon früh  also ein W


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...na geht doch !!!:WOW:


*-w---*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Mal das Z bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

..Aber selbstverständlich, der Herr !!!:thumbup:


*Zw---*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *A*nton


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...Neee


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

dann der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...nix *I*gel

...vor 90 Minuten !!!!!!


*Zw---*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Mitternacht mit *f*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

jep !!!:thumbup:

*Zw--f*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Nehme mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...aber lecker !!! :thumbup:

*Zw-lf*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

dann mal ein auf die Zw*ö*lf


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2020)

...jup :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Zwölf*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2020)

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

für heute sage ich mal n8t Herthaner


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2020)

...na dann das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## hirnknall (16 Feb. 2020)

*O*K  soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Tex


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2020)

*A*ha !! ....................


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2020)

Leider kein O


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2020)

Aber das A 

_ a _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2020)

...mal das "B" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2020)

Natürlich auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2020)

...jetzt das "R"


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2020)

Aber sicher der Herr 

_ a _ r _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2020)

...lass mal den *I*gel los


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2020)

Lass ich 

_ a _ r i _ a


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2020)

...mal das nette "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2020)

Oh nein kein T


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2020)

..das "N"


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2020)

auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2020)

...mal das "H" bitte............ Sorry, ich habe Probleme mit dem Internet !!!idk


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2020)

und mit dem KW  kein H


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2020)

...locker mal das "K":WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2020)

aha 

_ a _ r i k a


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2020)

...fehlt noch das "P" gelle wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2020)

Jo gelle "P a p r i k a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2020)

*--------*:damnpc:


----------



## Max100 (20 Feb. 2020)

Bitte mal das *e*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*---e--e-*


----------



## Max100 (20 Feb. 2020)

Ist der *I*ltis dabei


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2020)

...jup !!!wink2


*I--e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2020)

:thumbup:


*I--er-e-*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2020)

Was ist mit einem N


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*In-erne-*


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2020)

und noch ein T  GUTEN MORGEN wink2


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2020)

Morgen Rolli !!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Internet*


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2020)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Feb. 2020)

...mal bitte das "A"


----------



## hirnknall (26 Feb. 2020)

*N*iemals


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2020)

Weder das A noch das N wink2


----------



## hirnknall (27 Feb. 2020)

*E*cht


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2020)

Aber klar 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## hirnknall (28 Feb. 2020)

*S*ähr gudd


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2020)

Aber kein S


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2020)

..mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2020)

Passt 

_ _ r _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2020)

...dann mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2020)

Sehr gut 

T _ r _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (6 März 2020)

...nun kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2020)

Ist auch dabei wink2

T _ r _ e i


----------



## Marco2 (7 März 2020)

jetzt mal das "Ü" wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2020)

Ich glaube du weisst es 

T ü r _ e i


----------



## Marco2 (7 März 2020)

...na dann noch das "K" !


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2020)

Jawohl die liebe "T ü r k e i" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 März 2020)

*--------*


----------



## Max100 (8 März 2020)

Wünsche mir mal das *e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2020)

Bitte mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (8 März 2020)

...kein "E" und auch kein "S" 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2020)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (8 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Ein H wie Hans bitte


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

..nee, Hans ist Maler und kein ...wink2


*------r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

*K*lempner


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

*LOL !!!*...vom Geruch her, so ähnlich !...aber kein "K" dabei 

*------r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Versuche dann mal den *L*ackierer


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*L-----r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

Otto ist Komiker aber kein Bauer, oder doch ?

*L-----r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

*A*ch so wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

:thumbup:

*La----r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Lan---r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Das ist ein schönes *W*ort


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...eben !!!wink2


*Landw-r-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Ist das *D* geschenkt  :thx:


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

natürlich !!!


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

und der *I*gel ist auch da wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...jup !!:thumbup:


*Landwir-*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

und noch das T


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Landwirt*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Dann mal etwas aktuelles 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...mal das nette "C"


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Sehr gut 

C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...das "O" könnte auch passen


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Passt 

C o _ o _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...mal bitte das runde "R", aber ohne Mundschutz:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Ist wohl zu aktuell 

C o r o _ _ _ _ r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

*a*haa................


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Jo mach schon wink2

C o r o _ a _ _ r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

*N*........................


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Natürlich 

C o r o n a _ _ r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

*V*...................wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Macht Spass was 

C o r o n a v _ r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Der war gut 

C o r o n a v _ r _ s


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

...ich habe deinen *I*gel heute getroffen !:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

und war er lieb wink2

C o r o n a v i r _ s


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2020)

*U*...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2020)

Sehr schön 

C o r o n a v i r u s :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2020)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2020)

Am Anfang das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2020)

...leider kein "E" dabei !!


*--------*


----------



## Max100 (11 März 2020)

Aber sicher doch das *a*?


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2020)

Ich versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2020)

Max100 schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch das *a*?



:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a------*


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das S



*...leider kein "S" dabei !*


*-a------*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2020)

Was ist mit dem R


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2020)

...auch das "R" ist nicht dabei !!!


*-a------*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2020)

Aber bestimmt ein H


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a--h---*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2020)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-th---*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-tho--*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (12 März 2020)

:thumbup:


*-antho--*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2020)

Ich glaube ein K wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Kantho--*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

Mal das L bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2020)

jep !!!


*Kanthol-*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

Nehme noch ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2020)

Volltreffer !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Kantholz*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Trostlos so ohne Fussball


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> und ein neues
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Trostlos so ohne Fussball



...was soll man machen?.....Das Beste !!!

Das "A" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

Leider kein A


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2020)

mal das "E" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

Aber sicher 

E _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2020)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 März 2020)

...dann das "N" wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

Auch nicht  ein weiter vor wink2


----------



## Max100 (14 März 2020)

Ich hab den Ott*o* gefunden.


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2020)

Leider kein O


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2020)

...dann lass mal den *I*gel los !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2020)

Schon besser 

E _ i _ e _ i e


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2020)

...jetzt das "P" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2020)

Aber sicher 

E p i _ e _ i e


----------



## Max100 (14 März 2020)

Das wir*d* es sein


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2020)

Ist es wink2

E p i d e _ i e


----------



## hirnknall (14 März 2020)

Kein Plan 

Hatte eigentlich an Epidendrum gedacht, aber das passt irgendwie nicht 

Egal, ich melde mich noch mal nach dem ich eine Lösung für die mutierten Gestalten auf meinem Dach gefunden habe


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2020)

...das "M" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2020)

Logo die nervige

"E p i d e m i e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2020)

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2020)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2020)

...leider kein "E" dabei 


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2020)

Na dann mal ein S


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2020)

...auch das "S", nicht dabei ! 


*-----*


----------



## Max100 (18 März 2020)

Dann mal zur Abwechslung mal das *a*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2020)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2020)

....kein "A" und kein "H" 


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2020)

aber bestimmt ein R


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2020)

....auch kein "R"...aber ganz einfach !!! *.*


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2020)

das ist aber *b*löd


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2020)

...auch kein "B"...wink2 *.*wink2


*-----*


----------



## Max100 (18 März 2020)

Fangen wir von hinten an *z* ?


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2020)

...auch kein "Z"  *...*wink2


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2020)

*D*oofes Wort


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2020)

...aber ohne "D" 


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2020)

Der *I*gel passt immer


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...auch kein *I*gel dabei 


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--n--*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

*O*hooooooooooo da ist ja mal einer


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

Das wars dann aber schon !!!...ohne "O"

Jetzt noch den letzten Selbstlaut, dann haste es :WOW:


*--n--*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Ein U bleibt noch


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-un--*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...auch kein "Z" ...ich sage nur SATZENDE !!wink2

*-un--*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Komme mal zum *P*unkt


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

Ahaaaa !!!:thumbup:

*Pun--*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Noch das K wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Punk-*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Vermute mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...na also, war doch ganz einfach :WOW:


*Punkt*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Sagst es  die leichten haben immer in sich 

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...mal das nette "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

Boa...dann mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Sehr gut wink2

_ t _ _ _ _ t a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

dann mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Das war klar 

S t _ _ _ s t a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Guter Versuch wink2

S t _ _ _ s t a n _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...jetzt kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Logo 

S t i _ _ s t a n _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...und das "L" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Bist gut 

S t i l l s t a n _


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

...naja, vier Bier und es geht alleslol12


...und das "D" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2020)

Nach vier Bier rate ich nichts mehr 

Ist der "S t i l l s t a n d" :thumbup:

Sage mal bis Morgen gute Nacht Herthaner


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2020)

Nacht Rolli, neues Wort Morgen !!!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2020)

*-------*


----------



## Max100 (20 März 2020)

Und wie öfters ein *e*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2020)

und das S


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2020)

...kein "E" und auch kein "S" 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2020)

Dann mal das A


----------



## hirnknall (20 März 2020)

Also ich würde mal ein *N* wie Nononaninun in die Runde geben soso


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2020)

...kein "N", aber das "A" !!:thumbup:


*A------*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2020)

...kein "U" 


*A------*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2020)

Was ist mit einem T


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2020)

...auch kein "T" 


*A------*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2020)

und mal das M


----------



## hirnknall (22 März 2020)

Ein *N* wäre auch ganz gut :good:


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2020)

...kein "M" und kein "N"....aber beide ganz, ganz nah dran wink2




*A------*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2020)

Mal das L versuchen


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Al----l*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Al-o-ol*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2020)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Al-ohol*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2020)

und dann noch das K :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Alkohol*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2020)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2020)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2020)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2020)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2020)

mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2020)

Passt :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2020)

...jetzt das "T"


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ t e n


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...und das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Leider nein  dachte schon wink2


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...mal das "G" versuchen !!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Schon eher 

_ g _ _ t e n


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...und das "P" gleich hinterher !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Jetzt aber 

_ g _ p t e n


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

*Ä*...................


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Richtig 

Ä g _ p t e n


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

Aha, der "NAFRI" Staat Ägypten...





...mal das "y" bitte :thumbup:wink2


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Dafür hast du das aber sehr schnell gelöst 

"Ä g y p t e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...mal was ähnliches, ich gebe dir drei Minuten ...




*-------*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Ich gebe mir drei *T*age


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

..schade ick hab gedacht ,kommst gleich drauf !!!

...kein "T" dabei !!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Nicht nach 10 *F*laschen Bier


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...nee, bleib mal in Nordafrika !!!


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...kein "E" dabei !!!

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Bleibt ja nur noch das O wink2


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

jup !!!:WOW:


*---o--o*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Dann mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...TOOORRRR !!!:WOW:

*---okko*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Ein *M*.....


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*M--okko*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

und das A bitte


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2020)

...alles lieferbar !!

*Ma-okko*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2020)

Nur keine Gesichtsmasken 

ein R bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:

*Marokko*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2020)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ :jumping:


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2020)

...lecker mal drei "E" rin :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2020)

nee keins


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2020)

...dann das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2020)

Schon besser wink2

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ a _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Logo 

S _ _ a _ r _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

..und das R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Schon wieder  wird nicht mehr 

S _ _ a _ r _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...da muss der *I*gel helfen


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Der passt fast immer 

S _ _ a _ r i _ a


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...*k*omisches Wort


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...*k*omisches Wort



Dafür läuft es aber gut 

S _ _ a _ r i k a


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

Ahaaa !!!...das nette "F" begehrt Einlass :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

So soll es sein 

S _ _ a f r i k a


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...und das "Ü" gleich hinterher !wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Sicher 

S ü _ a f r i k a


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...und das "D" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Natürlich das nette "S ü d a f r i k a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...in den letzten Tagen in aller "Munde" !!! 




*---------*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

C*o*r*o*na wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*--o------*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Versuche mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...na jut, dit war zu einfach !!


*K-o------*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Hau mal das P rein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...ich eile, der Herr !!

*K-op-----*

Sorry....*K-op-p---*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Sieht gut *a*us


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

Stimmt !!!:WOW:


*K-opap---*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

und der *I*gel ist dabei :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...jep !!! :thumbup:


*K-opapi--*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Ich glaube ein L passt da


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Klopapi--*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Klopapi-r*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Diesmal zum Schluss das E :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:

*Klopapier*


...für mich schon jetzt das Wort des Jahres !!!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

...und das Produkt des Jahres 

So nach einen schweren Wort kommt ein leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...mal das "T" wie Toilettenpapier wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Ist dabei hat aber nichts mit einem WC zu tun 

_ _ _ t _ _ t _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...mal das bekannte "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ t _ _ t _ _e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ t _ _ t s _e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...und das "R"...jetzt aber zweimal !!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Woher weisst du das 

_ _ _ t _ _ t s _e r r e


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...mal das nette "P"


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ t _ _ t s p e r r e


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...und das "K" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Sogar doppelt 

K _ _ t _ k t s p e r r e


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

*O*ha !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Natürlich 

K o _ t _ k t s p e r r e


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...jetzt das "A"


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

...auch das 

K o _ t a k t s p e r r e


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...und das "N" noch hinterher !!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Jo ist die "K o n t a k t s p e r r e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...gefühlt schon eine Ewigkeit her !!wink2


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Vorne ein F


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...so einfach auch nicht, aber die Richtung könnte stimmen:WOW:


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

*S*chade


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...leider auch kein "S" 


*--------*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Da *i*sser ja wieder


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...nee !!!wink2

*------e-*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...nix "N" !!!....Duisburg schiesst ein Tor, was passiert im Stadion ??:WOW:


*------e-*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Sie k*l*atschen


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

..ja, auch !!!:WOW:


*------el*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...Ute, dit is die schlimmste !! 






*----u-el*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Da musste erstmal *O*tto sehen


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...der Junge ist bundesweit bekannt !!!:WOW:





*-o--u-el*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

...und ein *B*är


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-o--ubel*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Dann mal ein J


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-o-jubel*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Hau mal das R rein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...sofort !!!


*-orjubel*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

....und noch das T :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Torjubel*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Hast du schön gemacht :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...wunderbar, das "E" bitte mal !!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Jo passt 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...das berühmte "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Leider kein A


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2020)

...dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2020)

Auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2020)

..das "S" mal versuchen !!


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2020)

Auch nix


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2020)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2020)

Jawohl :WOW:

T _ r _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2020)

...*I*gel, hilf mir !!!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2020)

Macht er 

T _ r _ e i


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2020)

...mal das "K" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2020)

Alles gut 

T _ r k e i


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2020)

...na dann mal noch das "Ü"


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2020)

Ja ist die "T ü r k e i" :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2020)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2020)

Das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e------*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2020)

Bitte mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*He------*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2020)

Ein U wie Ute bitte


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2020)

...kein "U" dabei ! 


*He------*


----------



## Max100 (31 März 2020)

Aber vielleicht die *L*otte?


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2020)

...auch nix *L*otte 


*He------*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2020)

Ein Fall für den *I*gel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2020)

jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

*Hei--i--*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2020)

Versuche mal das D idk


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2020)

...leider kein "D" dabei !!


*Hei--i--*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das M


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Heim-i--*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Heim-in-*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

Auftritt *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:



*Heim-ino*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

...und noch das K :WOW:

Wünsche eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Heimkino*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

Das einzige was man noch kann 

Auf ein neues

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut fast gelöst 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (1 Apr. 2020)

Mal den *C*äsar bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

Aber sicher 

S c _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...und das "H" wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Das war ja jetzt nicht schwer wink2

S c h _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...und das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Jojo 

S c h _ _ _ _ _ s _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...nun das "U" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Klar doch 

S c h u _ _ _ _ s _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...und das "T"


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Ich glaube er hat es wink2

S c h u t _ _ _ s _ e _


----------



## Max100 (2 Apr. 2020)

*Z*um Glück


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Du auch 

S c h u t z _ _ s _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "M" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Schon da 

S c h u t z m _ s _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...*a*haaaa:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Jaaaaa

S c h u t z m a s _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...das "K" könnte passen


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Passt :thumbup:

S c h u t z m a s k e _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...und das "N" :thumbup:wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

War viel zu leicht 

"S c h u t z m a s k e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

....zur Jahreszeit passend !


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...Alles da, aber nicht das "F" 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Dann das E


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup:


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

...und ein S


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

NEE !!!...Es ist Frühling !!!:WOW:


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Da kommt sogar der *I*gel raus


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...aber doch nicht um die Uhrzeit !!

*--------e*



...mal an Äpfel und Birnen denken !wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das O


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...kein "O" dabei !!!....fang mal vorne an wink2


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Ich fange jetzt mit dem G an wie "Gute Nacht" Berliner 

:mussweg:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2020)

...Gute Nacht Meister ...aber leider ohne "G" wink2


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2020)

Vorne ist das A wink2


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup:


*-a------e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2020)

Nehme mal das B


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba--b---e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Hau mal ein M rein Meister wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba-mb---e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Jetzt das T


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...nabend Rolli !! :thumbup:


*Ba-mb--te*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

n'Abend Marco  bitte mal das Ü wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Ba-mb-üte*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das L


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

..jojo !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba-mblüte*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

....und noch das U


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Baumblüte*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Ja ist jetzt auch hier kräftig am blühen 

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r _ r e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...mal den *I*gel fragen !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Der sagt ja 

_ _ r _ r e i _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

*a*ha, ist ja erfreulich !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Ist wohl für unseren Meister zu leicht 

_ a r _ r e i _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...dann hau mal das "F" rin wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Mach ich wink2

_ a r f r e i _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...und das "K"


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Jawohl 

K a r f r e i _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...na dann mal das nette "T"


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Passt auch 

K a r f r e i t a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...und am Ende das überaus schöne "G" wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Klar ist der "K a r f r e i t a g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Bitte mal das übliche E


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...leider ohne "E" 


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...auch kein "S" dabei !!


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Das ist aber *d*oof


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist aber *d*oof




..naja, doof nicht, kann man aber auch mal trinken dit weisse Zeug 




*-----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Hab den *I*gel noch mal geweckt


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

War mir klar, hätte mal das "weiss" weglassen sollen 




*-i---*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Bier passt nic*h*t


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...nicht so richtig !!! 





*-i--h*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Ein C könnte passen


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

...und passt !!:WOW:


*-i-ch*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2020)

Hau mal ein L rein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2020)

jep !!! 


*-ilch*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2020)

und noch das M bitte :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Milch*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ :jumping:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2020)

...mal wieder mit dem "E" anfangen


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2020)

...dann mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2020)

...dann mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ n _ _ _ _ e n _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Auch dabei 

_ n s _ _ _ e n _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...und das "T" hinterher


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein T


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt das "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

auch kein H 

wenig Zeit im moment Claudia macht wieder Spielchen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...keen Problem, ich spiele solange mit dem *I*gel Fussball !!


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Mein armer Igel :angry:

I n s _ _ _ e n _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

Igel führt übrigens *z*ehn zu acht...2 Minuten noch


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

dachte der wäre schon kaputt 

I n s _ _ _ e n z


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...nee,nee *V*erlängerung !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Kommentiere mal weiter 

I n s _ _ v e n z


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

120+6 Minute, Igel Fallrückzieher an die *L*atte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Blöd das das S schon weg ist 

I n s _ l v e n z


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...Nachschuss... T*oooo*r !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Hoffe Spiel ist aus wink2

"I n s o l v e n z" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...mal ganz was einfaches !!!


*------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

HaHa  mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...jo, ganz einfach !!:WOW:


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

und der kaputte *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...nee, Igel ist am feiern !!!wink2


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...leider auch kein "S" dabei...


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...auch kein "N" dabei !!....täglich aktuell !!wink2


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2020)

...auch kein "H" 


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2020)

Mal die *U*te


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2020)

...auch keine Ute, die friert heutewink2


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ette-*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2020)

Mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-etter*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2020)

...und noch das W :supi:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Wetter*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt das "E"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2020)

Diesmal ohne E


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2020)

Leider auch kein N


----------



## hirnknall (9 Apr. 2020)

*O*ha soso Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2020)

Jo 

_ a _ o _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2020)

Hey Meister passt 

_ a _ o r _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2020)

...da könnten glatt drei "T" passen !!!:WOW:wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2020)

Volltrefffer "T a t o r t" :thumbup:

Fast schon zu gut geraten wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt mal was richtig schweres !!!


*----------*


----------



## Max100 (10 Apr. 2020)

Und wenn ichs nicht wieder mach*e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2020)

....und das S


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

*----e-----*

*...kein "S" dabei !!*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

Hau mal ein H rein


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

...ich haue wink2


*---he-----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

Da muss mal wieder der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

Jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*---he---i-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

..aber *f*alsche Stelle


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

...aber das "F" haben wir auch nicht da 


*---he---i-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

Nee man, eener zu weit !!!wink2

*---he---i-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

Dann ein zurüch das M


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

ahaaa !!!:WOW:


*M--hem--i-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

*A*hhaaa :supi:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Ma-hema-i-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

bitte mal das K


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2020)

jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ma-hema-ik*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2020)

...und noch das doppelte T :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:*Klasse!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Mathematik*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

und mal was nettes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...das nette "E" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...und das "R" gleich hinterher !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Bin schon da wink2

_ _ _ e r _ r _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "N" bitte !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

dann mal das "S" versuchen !!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Gibt auch noch ein anderes S 

_ s _ e r _ r _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...ein anderes "S" ...was ist das ??


*...man nehme erstmal das nette "T" :WOW:*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Das scharfe 

_ s t e r _ r _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...das "Z" :rock:


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

nee kein Z


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...aha, das *ß* bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

...passt :thumbup:

_ s t e r _ r _ ß e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

Boa Meister, ganz schön schwer !! 


Mal das "O" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Ist doch ganz leicht 

O s t e r _ r _ ß e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

Ok...stimmt... das "Ü" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Na klar 

O s t e r _ r ü ß e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...und jetzt das nette "G" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal schöne "O s t e r g r ü ß e" wünsche Frohe Ostern


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...ja Chef...FROHE OSTERN..und halte weiter durch !!.....dauert nicht mehr lange !!!!!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ja Chef...FROHE OSTERN..und halte weiter durch !!.....dauert nicht mehr lange !!!!!



Ach kann ruhig noch ein paar Wochen dauern stört mich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

OK !!!...mal was leichtes für zwischendurch 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Meinst als *B*etthupferl


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...nee, ist so ein Gesöff mit einer komischen Farbe 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

*P*fefferminztee


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

..njet !!!...ohne "P" ....bisschen dickflüssiger 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Nehme mal ein L


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...lecker 


*----l----*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel der mag das auch


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...aha :thumbup:


*-i--li---*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Hau mal ein K rein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

...aber gerne !!:WOW:


*-i--lik--*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Ich glaube das Ö passt


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

jo, :thumbup::thumbup:


*-i--likö-*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

Nehme mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-i-rlikör*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2020)

...und zum Schluss das E :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Eierlikör*


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...das berühmte "E" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Hallo und ja 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...nabend *R*olli :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

huhu :WOW: kein R :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...mal zum *N*ordpol bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Leider auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

...auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

..mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Hast Serie  auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...das nette "S" hätte ich noch wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Brauchst du auch nicht jetzt


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

*O*je !!!


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ o _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut wink2

_ o _ i _ e i


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

*L*ol !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

...passt 

_ o l i _ e i


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...dann mal das "P" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Logo 

P o l i _ e i


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...und das "Z" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Aber sicher die gute alte "P o l i z e i" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

..und das übliche E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Jetzt mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...leider kein "S" dabei !


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

nehme mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---h----e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...jut !!! :WOW:


*-a-h-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das C


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-ach-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Ein D vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Dach-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Komisches Dach idk ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...kein "Z" ...nur noch ein Buchstabe !!!


*Dach-a--e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Das ist doch alles *P*appe


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...jo !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Dachpappe*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

und noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...fange mal mit dem "A" an wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Fast richtig wink2


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "B" wie Bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Nein das A war fast richtig


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...na jut...das "Ä" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ _ ä _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ _ _ ä _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...und das "N"


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...dann das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

schon besser wink2

_ e _ _ _ ä _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...und das "T" gleich hinterher


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "H" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

auch nicht 

die haben auch Blaulicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ e _ _ _ ä g e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...na dann mal das nette "F" wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Aha jetzt hat er es wink2

F e _ _ _ ä g e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...*j*o !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

passt 

F e _ _ j ä g e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

...und das "L" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

nächster Tipp wäre AKK gewesen 

F e l _ j ä g e r


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

..aha, die Annegret...dann wäre ich sofort drauf gekommen !!!wink2


...Das "D" wie Danke !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Jawohl die "F e l d j ä g e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

*-----------*


----------



## Max100 (15 Apr. 2020)

Da fang ich mal mit nem *e *an


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

...und ich haue das S drauf wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup:


*------e--e-*


..leider kein "S" dabei !


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das *H*allo Marco


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...nabend Rolli, leider ohne "H" 


*------e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---a--e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Hau mal ein R rein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

Boa, Volltreffer :WOW:


*--rar-e--er*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

....und jetz*t*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...jup !!! :thumbup:


*--rar-e-ter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Mal den *I*gel ranlassen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::WOW:


*--rar-eiter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Vielleicht ein L


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...no, kein "L" am Lager !!


*--rar-eiter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol idk


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...kein "N" dabei....frag doch mal den Otto von der Baustelle wink2


*--rar-eiter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Also was ist *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...jo, man ist auf dem richtigem Weg !!!....sagt Otto 


*-orar-eiter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Otto schei*g*t noch


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...er hat aber auch nur Ärger auf der Baustelle!....ohne "G"


*-orar-eiter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Er sagt er ist befördert worden zum *V*-Mann


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...ach deshalb war er so komisch heute !!!


*Vorar-eiter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Was für ein *b*lödes Wort war immer mit Leiter an überlegen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was für ein *b*lödes Wort war immer mit Leiter an überlegen wink2











*Vorarbeiter* :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...mal wieder das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...und das "R" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

R e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein T


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...es muss wieder der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Das arme Vieh 

R e _ _ _ _ _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...das "A" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

pickst immer die richtigen raus wink2

R e _ _ _ a _ i _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...dann das "G"


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

Diesmal nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

...*k*eene Ahnung


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2020)

aber gut geraten 

R e _ k _ a _ i k


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

*J*ooo !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Klasse 

R e _ k j a _ i k


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...und das "V" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Logo 

R e _ k j a v i k


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...und zum Schluss das nette "Y" wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Hätte nie gedacht das du da so schnell drauf kommst wink2

R e y k j a v i k


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...Zufall, nach dem "K" wusste ich Bescheid !!!:WOW:


*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

naja dann mal das seltene E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

...und das S hinterher


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...leider kein "S" dabei 


*------e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...auch das "H" ist nicht dabei 


*------e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

na dann eben ein A


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...auch kein "A" dabei 


*------e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Vielleicht ein R


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-r----e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

*I*gel wieder bei der Arbeit


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

---aha, Nachtschicht !!!


*-ri---e-ie-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

jo dann mal ein T


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

Oha, das ging aber schnell !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ri-t-e-ie-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

*G*lück gehabt


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...aber leider ohne "G"....denk mal an deine Zeitung wink2


*-ri-t-e-ie-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-rint-e-ien*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Jetzt kommt *P*aul


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...Paule ist OK :thumbup:


*Print-e-ien*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

und die *M*arie wink2


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...Herzlich Willkommen !!!:WOW:


*Printme-ien*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

und zum Schluss noch das D wink2


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Printmedien*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Stell mal noch ein leichtes rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...das berühmte "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Nicht immer


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...dann mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...wie siehts mit dem "A" aus?


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

auch nicht  sind nur 4 Buchstaben


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...und welche ???happy010


...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

passt 

_ _ n _ _ n

verrate dir doch nicht alles wink2


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

*O*ha !!!...ab nach England


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Jo :WOW:

_ o n _ o n


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...und das "L"


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Aber sicher 

L o n _ o n


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

...und noch das "D" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Sagte ich doch war ganz leicht 

"L o n d o n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Gut*e*n Morgen der Herr


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---e-----e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2020)

Bitte mal ein S


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--se-----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Bitte mal das A


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...nabend Rolli :WOW:

"A" ist schlecht, weil "oben Ohne "





*--se-----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Hey Marco 

dann das U -für unten mit


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

..."U" geht garnicht !!!


*--se-----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...nee, bleib mal bei dem "A" ...oben bisschen was machen, dann hast auch das Wort...wetten ??!!!


*--se-----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Sage mal das C


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

.jo !! geht auch so wink2


*--se---c-e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

dann passt das K


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*K-se---cke*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

wolltest mich nur zu einen B verleiten  und nix da sage ich *Ä*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:..."Ä" ist ein "A oben ohne" 




*Käse---cke*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Hehe und der *O*tto hat sich auch weit entfernt


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Käse--ocke*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

jaja der hat A*l*zheimer dance2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup:


*Käse-locke*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das G :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Käseglocke*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Nehme mal was kurzes aber gutes wink2

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...das "E" wie Erde bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Nein keine *E*rde so leicht auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...das "M" wie Mond wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Nein auch kein Mars,Mond oder Mord


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...das "I" wie Igel :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

nee der pennt


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...das "A" wie Amen wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...das "B" wie Bonn


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Nee aber die Richtung stimmt


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...dann mal bitte das "C"


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Nein Stadt meinte ich wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "K" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

nein mehr im Norden wink2


----------



## hirnknall (17 Apr. 2020)

OK, die Richtung *p*asst, sagst du soso


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

.....Nix p


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

*H*uha :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Otto sagt nein 

dies ist ein Tipp


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...voll auf Risiko !!!---zweite Buchstabe ein "Y" wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

nee lass den Otto mal nach vorne :friends:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...na jut, *O*tto...mach` it !!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Siehste Otto ist gut 

O _ _ o


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...na dann mal das nette "S" wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Die kurzen sind die schwersten 

O s _ o


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...ja, dit stimmt !!!


...das "L" bitte noch


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Stimmt die schöne Stadt "O s l o" :thumbup:

mache aber nicht mehr lange heute


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...was einfaches !!


*------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

...Das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...kein "N" dabei 


*----e-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...auch kein "S"....aber die richtige Richtung !!!!:WOW:


*----e-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

vielleicht ein T


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--tte-*


...und die Richtung halten !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-utte-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

...jo !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-utter*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Nehme mal das K wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

..jep, Richtig !!!:WOW:


*Kutter*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2020)

Das kurze fand ich gut hier noch eins wink2

_ _ _ _

aber für heute bin ich weg n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2020)

*G*ute Nacht Rolli !!!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein G


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## hirnknall (18 Apr. 2020)

Und damit der gute Rolli bei seiner Rückkunft auch ein wenig zu tun hat, lasse ich mal ein gnadenloses *A* raus


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein E


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2020)

auch kein A


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2020)

...dann mal das "B"


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2020)

Nein  ist aber nah dran wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2020)

Bleib mal in der Nähe von B wie Bonn


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "C"


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Nein kein C was ist den in der Nähe von Bonn  jetzt aber


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...meinst du etwa diese *K*arnevalisten ?wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Na also 

K _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

*N*abend Rolli :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Hallo Marco 

K _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

K*ö*lle Alaaf


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Jo da hatten sie dieses Jahr noch mal Glück gehabt 

K ö _ n


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...das "L" wie


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Was lange dauert wird auch mal fertig 

"K ö l n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt mal wieder was einfaches 





*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Klar doch heh*e*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...leider ohne "E" 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...auch kein "S" dabei !!



*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Da versuche ich mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...leider auch kein "H" dabei !!!


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...nee, och nich !!!




*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Bleibt noch das R


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

..ohne "R", das kleine Vieh wink2


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Mal das M wie Mäuschen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...iss ja Irre ! ...kein "M" dabei 


*-------*...lebt so ein bisschen am Wasser wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Meine E*X* rofl3


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...Nix "X" 




*-------*...kann übrigens nicht fliegen, der Vogel


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

....kann mein *I*gel auch nicht happy010


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

Ick ja, aus der Kneipe !!! 




:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-i---i-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Oder so 

Hau mal ein K rein


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...leider kein "K" dabei 


*-i---i-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Das ist aber ein *b*löder Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

na klar, deshalb lebt er ja auch Südpol !!




...aber ohne "B" 


*-i---i-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Der kann aber Schwimme*n* dance2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-in--in*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

....und Ta*u*chen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-in-uin*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Vorne mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

Jo !!! :thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Pin-uin*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

....und noch das G :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Pinguin*


...der flugunfähige Seevogel vom Südpol, der aber bis zu 18 Meter tief tauchen kann,


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Der lebt an der Küste der Antarktis  nicht direkt am Südpol da könnte er nicht Überleben 
Ich auch mal Kluggeschiessen happy010

Hier ein neues :friends:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...na ja, wieder was gelernt !!!wink2:WOW:


*...und das nette "E" bitte !!*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...und das "R" gleich hinterher !!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

...so eben 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

....und das "N" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein N


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...dann passt das "S" wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ s s e _ _ _ r _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...und jetzt das nette "D"wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Boh nee wieder zu leicht wink2

D _ s s e _ d _ r _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "Ü" bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Logo macht Spass was wink2

D ü s s e _ d _ r _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2020)

...und das "F" wie Fortuna wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Bin schon da 

D ü s s e _ d _ r f


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...und das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Klar 

D ü s s e l d _ r f


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

*O*haaaa !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Gut gemacht Meister 

"D ü s s e l d o r f" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...auf die Schnelle, ganz was einfaches !!!

...ohne "E" und ohne "A":WOW:


*------*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

*B*leibt ja noch genug übrig


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...leider auch ohne "B" 


*------*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...kein "H" dabei 


*S-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

...was ist mit einem T


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...nee, nimm mal das weiche "T" wink2


*S-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

...nehme erstmal das R


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...no !!!


*S-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

na gut das D wink2


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

:WOW::WOW::thumbup:


*S-d---*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

Auuuuuuuu, der schläft schon !!!wink2


*S-d---*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...der alte Otto macht das schon 



:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-d-o-*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

hau mal da Ü rein pleas09


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...und wir hauen !!!




*Süd-o-*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *P*inguin wink2


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...jup !!! :WOW::thumbup::thumbup:


*Südpo-*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

.... und noch das L :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Südpol*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Stelle schon mal ein neues ein 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "A" wie Afrika


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Wäre ja viel zu einfach


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...das "E" wie Europawink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ n e _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ n e _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

auch kein T


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...schläft der *I*gel schon


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Der schläft sagtest du vorhin doch schon 

Denk mal an den 5.Kontinent


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt mal von hinten !!!

Das "Z" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Dann hast du es gleich


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

Ohaaaa !!!!


...das nette "Y" und das zweimal :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Jawohl 

S y _ n e y


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

...na dann mal noch das "D"


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Na also geht doch 

Ist das schöne "S y d n e y" :thumbup:

Sage jetzt dann mal Gute Nacht Marco


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

N8 Rolli !!!:mussweg:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Apr. 2020)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2020)

Bitte mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2020)

...kein "E" dabei !! 

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2020)

Was klar dann das S


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2020)

...auch kein "S" dabei 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2020)

Dann bestimmt ein A


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a---a-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:.... Morjen !!!


*-a-rra-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Gute*n* Morgen


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

Nabend Rolli ...ohne "N" wink2


*-a-rra-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Hallo Berliner mal das D


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...jep !!!... und einen Gruß nach Essen !!:WOW:


*-a-rrad*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Gruss nac*h* Berlin zurück :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-ahrrad*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

...und noch das F bitte :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Fahrrad*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _

Kann heute nicht so lange meine Kleine kommt gleich wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...na dann 2xdas "E" bitte !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Leider 0x


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

*A*ha !!!....................


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

auch 0x leider


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...mal das nette "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

das S haben wir auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

*R*rrrrrrrrrrrrrr:angry:


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Natürlich auch kein R


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

*O*ha !!..............


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Der Otto ist schon weg


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...brauche jetzt den *I*gel !!


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Gute Wahl 

_ _ _ _ i n


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "B" wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ b _ i n


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...wat issen dit ???


...mal das "F" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Auch kein F 

Tipp:Insel


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "Y"bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Beim besten nicht 

Tipp2: EU Aussengrenze ab 2021


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...2021 wird es die EU nicht mehr geben !!

*...in diesem Sinne das nette "U" bitte *


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Aha geht doch wink2

_ u b _ i n


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "D" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Braust du ja meinen letzten Tipp "Hauptstadt" nicht 

D u b _ i n


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...das nette "L" bitte wink2wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Klar das nette "D u b l i n" :thumbup:

War doch nicht schwer wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...jaja ,ganz leicht !!!:WOW:

*---*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Aha ..........


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...nee, ohne "A"

*---*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

*E*he ................


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...nix Ehe ...eher Richtung Mittelmeerrofl3


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Zo*O*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-o-*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Das *M*et schmeckt auch wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

Bo ey !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-om*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Nehme mal die *R* Brüder


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2020)

...Süüüpppeeeeerr :WOW::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Rom*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2020)

Hier doch das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _

Bin jetzt weg die Kleene motzt schon gute Nacht Marco


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2020)

...wieder mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2020)

Nein kein E


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2020)

...dann mal das"S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2020)

Nee und Hallo


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2020)

...Hallo und das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

.....und ja 

_ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2020)

...und das "A"


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

Natürlich wink2

_ _ _ a n _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt das "R"


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ r _ a n _


----------



## hirnknall (25 Apr. 2020)

*D*ja, was soll ich da schon sagen soso


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

Tja passt wink2

_ r _ a n d


----------



## hirnknall (25 Apr. 2020)

*I*K  Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz.


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gut 

I r _ a n d


----------



## hirnknall (25 Apr. 2020)

OK, dann gebe ich mal ein zaghaftes *L* wie Labradoodle in die Runde


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

Wer hat den so einen Hund 

"I r l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (25 Apr. 2020)

OK Freunde, dann gibt es von mir ein neues Rätsel :good:

*---------------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

Das ist aber ein kurzes *W*ort


----------



## hirnknall (25 Apr. 2020)

Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen, wo du recht hast ...

Kein *W* dance2


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2020)

Dann hau mal ein paar S rein


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Sorry, nicht dabei, nicht mal ein einziges Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz.


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Dann aber bestimmt das E


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Klar, das *E* geht immer 

*-----------e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Guter Versuch :thumbup:

*-r---------e-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Was ist mit einem A


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Nö Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz.


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Dann mal das H


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Ein *H*, never tssss


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol 

Sage jetzt mal Gute Nacht wird Zeit


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

An dem *N* wie gute Nacht kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Kein *N* dabei


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Jetzt kommt mein *I*gel


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein T, aber der ist dabei 

*-r---h----ie-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Hallo und ein M bitte


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

*M*achen wir wink2

*-r-mmh----ie-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

*K*omisches Wort idk


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

*K*laro 

*Kr-mmh---kie-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Na g*U*t 

*Krummh---kie-er*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

...und das F bitte


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Bitte *f*ön hiho

*Krummh---kiefer*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Jetzt das Z wink2


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Auch das *Z* ist im Angebot.:good:

*Krummh--zkiefer*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Dann auch das L nehme ich an wink2


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

*L*ogo :devil:

*Krummh-lzkiefer*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

und noch das O 

Noch nie von diesem Gewächs gehört


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

*Rolli gewinnt die Landschaftsgärtner Challenge*

Ich gratuliere :WOW:

*Krummholzkiefer*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Ja man lernt nie aus 

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Dann starte ich mal mit einem gewagten *A* :zzzzzz:


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

Sehr gewagt 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Und wer A sagt, der muss auch *B* sagen happy09


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

wer ja sagt kann auch nein sagen


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2020)

Logo der Herr 

_ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2020)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2020)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2020)

...dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2020)

Sicher doch 

_ a _ _ e n _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

...jetzt das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Auch dabei 

_ a s _ e n _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

...und das "T"


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Ganz am Rande wink2

_ a s _ e n _ _ _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

*G*ustav lässt dich grüssen !!!


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Kenne keinen Gustav 

Hallo Marco


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

...der Bruder von *M*arlene wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Ach der 

M a s _ e n _ _ _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

Uiiiii !!! ...jetzt mal den *I*gel wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Ja der ist noch wach 

M a s _ e n _ _ _ i _ _ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

*H*ast du auch so ein Ding ??wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Sicher sogar zwei 

M a s _ e n _ _ _ i _ h t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

...meine "Selbstgebaute"...ist *P*erfekt !!!


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Ich hab bauen lassen wink2

M a s _ e n p _ _ i _ h t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

*l*ol !!!!!...auch nicht schlecht !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Aber ist doch störend 

M a s _ e n p _ l i _ h t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

...*k*iken wa ma bei 35 Grad


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

bauste dir einen Ventilator ein 

M a s k e n p _ l i _ h t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

...ju*F*.......:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Jo 

M a s k e n p f l i _ h t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2020)

...und das keine "C" schreit :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2020)

Jawohl die "M a s k e n p f l i c h t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2020)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2020)

Natürlich mal das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2020)

...mal wieder ohne "E" 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2020)

Dann met einem S


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2020)

Jo !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-------s-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2020)

und das A bitte sehr


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2020)

...leider kein "A" dabei 


*-------s-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------rs-*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2020)

und ein T bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------rst*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2020)

...un*d* jetzt


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2020)

...ohne "D" 


*------rst*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *O*tto


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2020)

...und Otto hat wie immer, Hunger wink2


*-o----rst*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-o---urst*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2020)

Ein W wie Wurst wink2


----------



## Max100 (4 Mai 2020)

Hau mal ein *B *rein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-o--wurst*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Bo--wurst*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2020)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Bo-kwurst*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2020)

...und noch das C :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Bockwurst*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

*G*uten Morgen Rolli :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Auch dir einen Guten :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ g


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Knapp daneben


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...dann das "M" wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Gut kombiniert 

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ g


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...und das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Ist zwar selten passt aber wink2

M _ _ _ e _ _ _ g


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

..auch wink2

M _ _ _ e r _ _ g


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...jetzt das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Klar bei den Tipp 

M _ t t e r t _ g


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...und das "A"


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Logo 

M _ t t e r t a g


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...und das "U" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

War wohl zu leicht 

"M u t t e r t a g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Fange mal mit dem A an


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----a--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

So muss das *s*ein


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...kein "S" dabei 


*----a--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

....so aber nic*h*t


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...leider auch das "H" nicht dabei 


*----a--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Dachte geht mal ohne E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...jup, OHNE "E" :thumbup::thumbup:


*----a--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

....war mir kla*r*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...jetzt gehts loos !!!:thumbup:


*--r-ar-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Ja *k*lar


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...aber ohne "K" 


*--r-ar-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

*D*oofes Wort wink2


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...aber ohne "D"!...nimm mal das härtere wink2


*--r-ar-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

....dann ein T


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*T-r-art*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

*O*hhhhhhhhhhooooooooooo


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

jep !!!:WOW:


*Tor-art*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

....und noch das W :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Torwart*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

...und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...das nette "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e r e _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2020)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ e n _ _ e r e n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Logo 

S _ s _ e n _ _ e r e n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...dann mal das "P" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Als Hertha Fan kennt man das 

S _ s p e n _ _ e r e n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Als Hertha Fan kennt man das
> 
> S _ s p e n _ _ e r e n




*Jup !!!!*lol12soso


*...mal das nette "U" bitte *


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Klar doch 

S u s p e n _ _ e r e n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...jetzt kommt *i*gel :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Logo wink2

S u s p e n _ i e r e n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...und das "D" wie Dussel


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Hast du doch immer 

"S u s p e n d i e r e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...mal wieder was ganz einfaches !!!:WOW:


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Dein *e*infach kenn ich


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...ohne "E" natürlich 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

War j*a* klar wink2


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...leider auch ohne "A" 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Ja,Ja leic*h*t


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

Watn, jet doch !!!:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-h-----*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das C


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...nee, ohne "C" 


*-h-----*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...aha !!!!:thumbup:


*Oh-----*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Nu*r* überlegt was davor passt wink2


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

Aua, jetzt macht einer aber ernst dance2


*Ohrr---*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

Jep !!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Ohrri--*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ohrrin-*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

...und noch das G


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Ohrring*...war doch ganz einfach !!! wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Naja ging so wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...mal das "A" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...mal das kurvige "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Ohne Kurven


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...na jut . das "E" mal versuchen !wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Bei mir fast immer wink2

_ _ _ e _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Sehr gut wink2

_ _ _ e r _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...mal das "N" bitte !!


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

War schon aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...wo ist der *I*gel ??wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...wo ist der *I*gel ??wink2



Im Bett


----------



## Marco2 (6 Mai 2020)

...mal das "B" wie Bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2020)

...auch mit Bitte nicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2020)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2020)

Das T ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2020)

...das "K" bitte


----------



## hirnknall (8 Mai 2020)

*C*arrantähn happy09


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2020)

Leider kein K


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2020)

...auch kein C


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2020)

---mal das "L"


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2020)

Aha 

_ _ _ e r _ a _ l


----------



## Marco2 (9 Mai 2020)

...dann mal das "H"


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2020)

Passt auch 

_ _ _ e r _ a h l


----------



## hirnknall (9 Mai 2020)

*P*a*p**p*erla*p**p*a*p*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2020)

..nur ein P 

_ p _ e r _ a h l


----------



## hirnknall (9 Mai 2020)

*Z*achen gibt1s


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2020)

Jo wink2

_ p _ e r z a h l


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2020)

...mal das "F" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2020)

Jetzt läuft es 

_ p f e r z a h l


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2020)

...und das "O"


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2020)

Na geht doch 

Ist die "O p f e r z a h l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Bitte das E wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...nabend Rolli, ohne "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

*H*allo Marco


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...aber ohne "H" !!wink2


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---r---r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

...und das A bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...aber na Hallo :thumbup::thumbup:


*--ar---r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Ein S auch


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...nimm mal da ganz scharfe "S" :WOW:


*--ar---r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Das hier ß


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

..noch schärfer !!!:WOW:


*--ar---r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Häh  ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--arz--r*...und jetzt hast du es !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Keine Ahnun*g*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...am linken Arm unten !!wink2...ausser du hast ne Rolex 

*--arz--r*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Nee ic*h* habe eine Batterie


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...ich habe auch so eine !!!:thumbup:

*--arz-hr*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Aber nach dem H hatte ich schon gefragt 

Was hast d*u* eine Rolex


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

Ja ich habe eine, aber aus China lol12


*-uarzuhr*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

...und noch das Q :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Quarzuhr*

SORRY mit dem "H" am Anfang


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Soll vorkommen 

und jetzt ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...sag mal "A" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...mal das "N" :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

...auch kein N


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...mal das "S" versuchen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...mal das "M" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...jetzt das "P"


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Ein davor


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

*O*....


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Geht doch 

_ o _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2020)

...mal das nette "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Leider auch kein R 

Denk mal an Japan wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte:thx:


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2020)

War schon  aber immer noch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2020)

...das kleine nette "m" könnte passen !!


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2020)

Hast du doch auch schon gefragt wink2 schmeckt das Bier


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2020)

*B*ier schmeckt !!


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2020)

mach mal 2 weiter wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2020)

Pfui !!! ...*D*osenbier


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2020)

Hauptsache knallt 

_ o d _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (12 Mai 2020)

...mal das "J" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2020)

Auch kein J


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2020)

...mal das "K" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2020)

Eins weiter wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2020)

...ein *l*eichtes Wort


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2020)

Jawohl 

_ o d _ _ l l a

Ist ganz einfach denk an Japan


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2020)

...na dann hau mal ein "G" rein


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2020)

Jetzt hat er es wink2

G o d _ _ l l a


----------



## Max100 (14 Mai 2020)

Ich sehe den *I*gel.


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2020)

Ich auch 

G o d _ i l l a


----------



## hirnknall (15 Mai 2020)

*Z*ja Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kur


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2020)

Hallo und ja 

"G o d z i l l a" :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (15 Mai 2020)

Verdammt soso

Egal 

*__________*


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2020)

Wie immer zuerst das E


----------



## Max100 (16 Mai 2020)

???Buchstaben???


Wenn's recht ist das *d*


----------



## hirnknall (16 Mai 2020)

Das *e* ist dabei, das *d* leider nicht 

*-----e---e-e----e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2020)

Guten *M*orgen


----------



## hirnknall (16 Mai 2020)

*M*oin 

*-----e---eme----e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## hirnknall (16 Mai 2020)

*H*eute nicht


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2020)

Was ist mit dem A


----------



## hirnknall (16 Mai 2020)

D*a*bei :good:

*--a--e---eme----e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## hirnknall (16 Mai 2020)

So so, das *R*, ist dabei dance2

*--ar-e--reme----e*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2020)

...mal das "C" bitte


----------



## hirnknall (16 Mai 2020)

*C*laro 

*--ar-e-creme----e*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...na dann das ein oder andere "P" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2020)

Das *P* passt, das *I* irgendwie nicht 

*-par-e-creme--ppe*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...und das kurvige "S" gleich hinterher


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

...und das U wie Ute


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2020)

Ja, das *U* ist mit von der Partie 

*-par-e-creme-uppe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

und das L bitte


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2020)

Auch das *L* ist dabei goodpost

*-par-elcreme-uppe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Was ist mit dem S von Marco


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2020)

Oops, das habe ich doch glatt übersehen 

Dafür ist das *S* auch dabei wink2

*Spar-elcremesuppe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

...und noch das G :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2020)

*G*lückwunsch, das war's :jumping:

*Spargelcremesuppe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Lass doch Hirnknall erstmal fertig machen


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Bin ich glaube dran 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...mal das nette "E" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...und das "R"


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...jetzt das "N" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ e r _ n _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e r _ n g e n


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

SO, jetzt muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Nee der pennt schon


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

Na dann muss der *U*hu dran glauben


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Der ist noch wach 


_ _ _ _ e r u n g e n


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

Vorne das "L" wäre ganz schön !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

jaja wink2

L _ _ _ e r u n g e n


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...und das "O" wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

War wohl zu leicht wink2

L o _ _ e r u n g e n


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2020)

Ich steuere noch ein dezentes *O* wie Oh bei


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Ist nur ein O


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...dann das "K" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

...auch 

L o _ k e r u n g e n


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...uznd jetzt noch das nette "C"


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Natürlich sind es die "L o c k e r u n g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...mal was aus dem Bereich Gemüse 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Dann ein E wie Erbse


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...nee, ohne "E" 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2020)

Ein B wie Bohnen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2020)

...auch kein "B" dabei 

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das S wie Salat


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...auch das "S" ist nicht dabei !! 


*---------*


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2020)

Das "K" für Kohlrabbi! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----k---*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

und das Z wie Zwiebeln wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...ohne "Z"

*-----k---*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das T wie Tomaten


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...auch kein "T" dabei !! 


*-----k---*


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2020)

Das "M" wie Mohrrübe? wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Komisches *G*emüse


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...nix "M" und nix "G" 

*-----k---*


...denkt mal an "Corona" und einem Alt-Bundeskanzler wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Die K*o*hlrübe


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2020)

Ein "H" wie Helmut! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...aha !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-h---koh-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Vorne das C


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Ch---koh-*


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2020)

Hinten das "L" für Linsen ! wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel zum naschen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Chi--kohl*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Hau mal das N rein


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...aber sofort !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Chin-kohl*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Noch schnell das A bevor alles weg ist


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:



*Chinakohl*...ne leckere Sache !!!


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

...und noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Wie immer 

_ _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...und das "R"


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Auch dabei 

R _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Sehr gut 

R _ _ _ e _ n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...das "A" mal versuchen


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...dann das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

nix L ist was Flüssiges wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...das "T" könnte passen


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

passt 

R _ t _ e _ n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2020)

...das "W" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Natürlich 

R _ t w e _ n


----------



## Max100 (18 Mai 2020)

Ich nehme einen R*o*twein


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2020)

Klar passt 

R o t w e _ n


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

Hi Rolli, dein *I*gel ist in Berlin gelandet....Derby kiken !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

War ja lange unterwegs 

"R o t w e i n" :thumbup: hey Marco


----------



## hirnknall (20 Mai 2020)

Wat, BER ist fertig


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Wat, BER ist fertig



*Wat is dit ???rofl3*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...nabend Allerseits....hier mal wieder was ganz einfaches !!!

*---------*


----------



## hirnknall (20 Mai 2020)

Tach wink2

Ich werfe mal ein *K* in die Runde.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...nix "K" dabei 


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

Hallo an *a*lle


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*------a--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

...und das E bitte mal


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...jep !!! :thumbup:


*-e-e--a--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

Dann auch bestimmt ein R


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-er-a--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...kein "S" dabei !!

*-e-er-a--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...auch kein "N" !!!....Tipp: es ist kein Tennis wink2

*-e-er-a--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

...auf *T*ennis wäre ich auch nie gekommen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...kein *T*ennis ..aber so ähnlich wink2

*-e-er-a--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

*B*adminton


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...und TOOOORRRR !!!:WOW:


*-e-erba--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

...kein "U" dabei !!

*-e-erba--*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## hirnknall (21 Mai 2020)

Ich gebe rufe mal den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

*I*gel muss schlafen, wegen Freitag wink2


*-e-erba--*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Was ist *F*reitag ?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Fe-erba--*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Versuche mal das D


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Federba--*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

und das doppel L


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:...wie gesagt, ganz leicht !!!


*Federball*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Ja jetzt 

Hier schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

...bei Rolli passt immer das "E" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Ja ich bin ja nicht so geizig 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

*lol...DANKESCHÖN !!!*

*...mal das "R" bitte*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Dafür kein R


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

...das offensive "A" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Gut gemacht 

A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

..und das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

Leider kein S


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2020)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2020)

passt gut 

A t _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Mai 2020)

...und das "M" wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2020)

Klasse :thumbup:

A t _ m _ _ m _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2020)

Ich hätte gern das "O" ! wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2020)

Logo  du hier 

A t o m _ o m _ e


----------



## hirnknall (22 Mai 2020)

OK, dieses Mal muss der *I*gel aber dabei sein 

Sag bitte ja :kuss11:


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2020)

Leider kein I wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2020)

Dann nehme ich mal das"B´" wie Bombe!


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2020)

Jawohl die richtige Bombe 

"A t o m b o m b e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein neues Wort

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Viel Spaß


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2020)

Nehme mal das übliche *E* bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2020)

Leider kein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juni 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2020)

Leider auch kein "A" .


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2020)

Aber bestimmt ein *S*


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2020)

Ja ein "S gibt es! :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2020)

Dann mal das *T*


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2020)

Ein "T" gibt es auch! :thumbup: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s t


----------



## hirnknall (5 Juni 2020)

Also ich würde mal ein *N* wie *N* vorschlagen :rock:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2020)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2020)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal ein *N* wie *N* vorschlagen :rock:



Leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2020)

Aber das "R" ist dabei!  :thumbup:

_ _ r r _ _ _ r s t


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2020)

...jetzt das "U" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2020)

Supi... :thumbup:

_ u r r _ _ u r s t


----------



## hirnknall (6 Juni 2020)

OK, dann hätte ich gerne noch das *W* wie wie


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2020)

...dann noch das "C" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2020)

Das "W" und auch das "C" sind dabei! :thumbup: :thumbup:

C u r r _ w u r s t


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2020)

...und das "Y"wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2020)

Das "Y" hat noch gefehlt! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Es ist die

"C u r r y w u r s t"


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2020)

*-----*


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2020)

Ich nehm mal das "B".


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2020)

...kein "B" dabei 


*-----*


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2020)

Dann mal ein *a*?


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "U" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2020)

..kein "A" und auch kein "U" 


*-----*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2020)

Das "E" bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2020)

Wie schaut es mit dem "F" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2020)

...jep !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*F---e*


----------



## hirnknall (10 Juni 2020)

Wie wäre es mit einem *O* wie Ostern, kommt ja schließlich bald soso


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2020)

...auch kein "O" dabei 


*F---e*


----------



## Max100 (11 Juni 2020)

Vielleicht ist die *U*te dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2020)

Nee, Ute ist beim Musikunterricht! wink2


*F---e*


----------



## frank63 (11 Juni 2020)

Eine "T" wie Trompete?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*F--te*


----------



## Max100 (11 Juni 2020)

Dann lass doch mal den* L*udwig rein


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Fl-te*


----------



## frank63 (11 Juni 2020)

Ich nehme dann das "Ö" !


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Flöte*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2020)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (12 Juni 2020)

Und wenn ich's nicht wieder tue, ein *e* bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2020)

Passt doch :thumbup:

_ _ _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## hirnknall (12 Juni 2020)

Ich würde mal ein stilles *R* vorschlagen soso


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2020)

Leider kein "R" .


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2020)

...dann mal das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2020)

Ja ein "N" kommt vor! :thumbup:

_ _ _ e_ _ _ e n


----------



## hirnknall (13 Juni 2020)

OK, dann würde ich mal ein *G* wie Gustav Gans vorschlagen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juni 2020)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2020)

Ein "G" leider nicht  aber ein "A" 

_ a _ e_ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juni 2020)

...jetzt das "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2020)

:thumbup:

_ a l e_ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2020)

...und das "M"


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2020)

:thumbup: 

M a l e_ _ _ e n


----------



## Max100 (15 Juni 2020)

Die* L*ena ist doch an Bord?


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2020)

Das "L" war schon ! 
Die Lena ist schon Bord!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2020)

Rollis *I*gel will auch mit !!wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2020)

Klar nehmen wir Rollis* I*gel mit :thumbup:

M a l e_ i _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juni 2020)

...und das "D" gleich hinterher !!


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2020)

Auch das "D" geht an Bord! :thumbup:

M a l e d i _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juni 2020)

...und das "V" wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Juni 2020)

Na klar das "V"   :thumbup: :thumbup:  

M a l e d i v e n


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juni 2020)

*--------*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juni 2020)

Ich nehme mal ein "N"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2020)

...leider kein "N" dabei 


*--------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2020)

Dann versuch ich es mit einem "K" !


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2020)

...auch das "K", nicht dabei !!


*--------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2020)

Aber bestimmt ein "A"?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a------*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2020)

...und vielleicht das "B" ?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2020)

...kein "B" dabei 


*-a------*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2020)

...aber bestimmt das "E" !!! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a---e--*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2020)

Wie schaut es mit dem "D" aus?


----------



## hirnknall (20 Juni 2020)

Ein *T* wie Tee könnte auch passen soso


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2020)

...kein "D" aber das "T" :thumbup:


*-a---e-t*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2020)

Ein "R" wie Rolli!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-r-e-t*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "S" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2020)

...auch kein "S" dabei 


*-a-r-e-t*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juni 2020)

Ein "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-r-eit*


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2020)

Will mal die Berta sehen bitte...


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2020)

Mal bitte das "Z"!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2020)

...kein "B" und auch kein "Z" 


*-a-r-eit*


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2020)

Aber das "W" wie *W*ahrheit! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2020)

..jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Wa-r-eit*


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2020)

Dann nehme ich mal das "H".


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:*...super Meister !!!*:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Wahrheit*


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2020)

Hier ein Neues

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2020)

Bei so nem langen Wort muss ja ein *e *drin sein...


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2020)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2020)

Selbstverständlich ist ein "E" dabei  , aber kein "R" 

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2020)

Dann schafft es vielleicht auch das *a *.....


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2020)

Das "A" hat es auch geschafft! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _ a _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2020)

...jetzt das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2020)

Jawohl das "N" 


*N_ _ e _ a _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2020)

Leider kein "S"!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2020)

...dann das "T"


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2020)

Leider auch kein "T"!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2020)

...na dann mal das nette "U" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2020)

ja das nette "U" ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


N u _ e _ a u _ _ a u _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2020)

...nun das "F" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2020)

Das "F" wird serviert! :thumbup: 


N u _ e _ a u f _ a u f


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2020)

...und das "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Juni 2020)

na klar das "L" :thumbup: 

N u _ e l a u f l a u f


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2020)

...und das "D" wie Dankewink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Juni 2020)

Natürlich das "D" !   :thumbup: :thumbup:  


N u d e l a u f l a u f


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juli 2020)

*-----------*


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "E" !


----------



## Max100 (2 Juli 2020)

Und ich mal das *a*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---a----a-e*


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "D" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2020)

...leider kein "D" dabei !


*---a----a-e*


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2020)

Vielleicht ein "H" ...


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juli 2020)

...auch das "H" ist nicht dabei 


*---a----a-e*


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2020)

Ich möchte den *G*ustav dabei haben.


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2020)

...und ich den *N*orbert! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2020)

...kein "G", aber das "N" :thumbup:


*---a---na-e*


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2020)

Nehmen wir die *M*anuela mit?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2020)

...leider keine Zuschauer zugelassen wink2


*---a---na-e*


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "L" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2020)

...jup !!! :WOW:


*---al--nale*


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2020)

Wie ist es mit einer *I*dee?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---al-inale*


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2020)

Jetzt bitte das "P" !


----------



## Max100 (7 Juli 2020)

Und das *f *hinterher


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*P--alfinale*


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2020)

Dann nehme ich das "O"! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2020)

:thumbup:


*Po-alfinale*


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2020)

...und dann noch das "K"!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Pokalfinale*


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2020)

Auf ein Neues! Viel Spaß!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2020)

Bei so einem langen Begriff ist bestimmt ein *e *dabei?


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2020)

Ja sogar 2 "e"! 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2020)

Dann frag ich mal nach nem *a *?


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2020)

Leider kein "A" .


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2020)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2020)

Jawohl das "R" :thumbup:


*_ e _ _ _ _ _ r e _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2020)

...dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2020)

Auch das "S" ist dabei!  

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ r e _ s*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2020)

...jetzt den *I*gel wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2020)

Jup..der *I*gel ist dabei!  :thumbup:


*_ e _ _ i _ _ r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2020)

...und das "P" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2020)

Auch das "P" ist dabei! :thumbup: 

*_ e _ _ i _ p r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2020)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2020)

Auch das "N" ist dabei!

*_ e n _ i n p r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2020)

...jetzt das "Z" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2020)

Auch das "Z" ! :thumbup: 

*_ e n z i n p r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2020)

...und das "B"mal bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:  


*B e n z i n p r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2020)

*---------*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2020)

Ich versuch es mal mit einem "B"! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2020)

...leider kein "B" dabei 


*---------*


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2020)

Dann aber bestimmt ein "A"! :WOW:


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2020)

Tippe mal auf ein *e*?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a------e*


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2020)

Wie wäre es mit einem "D"?


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2020)

Oder ein *i*?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2020)

...kein "D" und leider auch kein "i" 


*-a------e*


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2020)

Aber bestimmt ein "F"! :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2020)

...leider auch kein "F" 


*-a------e*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2020)

...ein "K"?


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-----ke*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2020)

Vielleicht ein "W"?


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2020)

...kein "W" dabei 


*-a-----ke*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2020)

Aber bestimmt ein "C"!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2020)

:thumbup:


*-a----cke*


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2020)

Wie wäre es mit einem "i" ?


----------



## Davenport (19 Juli 2020)

bitte ein s


----------



## Davenport (19 Juli 2020)

bitte ein j


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2020)

...kein "i"...kein "s"...und kein "j" 


*-a----cke*


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2020)

Aber bestimmt jetzt ein "N"?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2020)

jep!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-n--cke*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "O" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2020)

...leider auch kein "O" dabei 


*-a-n--cke*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2020)

Vielleicht aber ein "T"? :crazy:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2020)

...auch nix mit "T", versuche mal den letzten Buchstaben, dann haste es wink2


*-a-n--cke*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2020)

Ich nehm erstmal das "L"! :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2020)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-nl-cke*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2020)

Jetzt bitte das "H"!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ahnl-cke*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2020)

jetzt bitte das "Ü"!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ahnlücke*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2020)

Jetzt bitte das "Z"! Danke im voraus!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:



*Zahnlücke*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2020)

Auf ein Neues!


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2020)

Ich bleibe beim *e*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2020)

Leider nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2020)

...mal bitte das nette "A"


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2020)

Das nette "A" ist dabei! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2020)

...und das "R" gleich hinterher !!wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2020)

auch das "R" ist dabei! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ r _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2020)

...und das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2020)

Jawoll das "S"! :thumbup:


*S _ _ r _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2020)

...dann mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2020)

Jawoll auch das "T"! :thumbup:

*S _ _ r t _ _ a t _*


----------



## Max100 (24 Juli 2020)

Nehme mal das *p*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2020)

...und das "Z" gleich hinterher wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2020)

So soll es sein, beide sind dabei! :thumbup:  :thumbup:


*S p _ r t p _ a t z*


----------



## Max100 (24 Juli 2020)

Dann mal noch das *a*


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2020)

Das "A" hatten wir schon!


----------



## Max100 (24 Juli 2020)

Trotz Brille 

Dann eben das *l *


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2020)

Jawoll :thumbup:


*S p _ r t p l a t z*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2020)

...zum Schluss das runde "O"wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:  


*S p o r t p l a t z*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2020)

*--------*


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2020)

Ich versuch es mal mit einem "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2020)

...leider kein "R" dabei 


*--------*


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2020)

Heute mal mit dem *a *zuerst


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2020)

...auch das "A"....nicht dabei !


*--------*


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2020)

Dann doch wieder das *e*


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2020)

Das "S" vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2020)

...kein "E", aber das "S" :thumbup:


*----s---*


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2020)

Das "T"?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2020)

...auch kein "T" dabei !


*----s---*


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2020)

Dann aber bestimmt das "R"!! :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2020)

...nix mit "R"....einer zu weit !!wink2


*----s---*


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2020)

Dann das "Q" bitte! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Q---s---*


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "W" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2020)

frank63 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit einem "W" aus?




...sehr gut !!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Q---s--w*


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2020)

Jetzt nehme ich das "H"! Bitte!


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2020)

*u*ihhh


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Qu--sh-w*


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2020)

Jetzt das "O"!


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2020)

Und dann das *z*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Qu-zshow*


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2020)

Zum Schluss das "i"!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Quizshow*


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2020)

Das nächste Wort. Viel Spaß!



*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2020)

Da setzte ich doch glatt ein *e*


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2020)

Jawoll ein "E" soll es sein! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2020)

Dan mal jetzt das *d* bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2020)

Das "D" ist auch dabei! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ d _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2020)

...dann mal das nette "N"


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2020)

Das nette "N" ist leider nicht dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2020)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2020)

Vielleicht ist die* B*erta dabei?


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2020)

Das "S" ja , die *B*erta leider nicht 


*_ _ _ d _ _ e _ s*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2020)

...dann mal bitte das "R"


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2020)

Jawoll das "R"! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ d _ r e _ s*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2020)

...mal den *I*gel bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2020)

Der* I*gel ist dabei! 


*_ _ _ d _ r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2020)

..und jetzt das "P" wink2


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2020)

Dann frage ich mal nach nem *G*?


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2020)

Jawoll das P und auch das G sind dabei :thumbup: :thumbup:


*G _ _ d p r e i s*


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2020)

Dann wünsche ich das *o*


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2020)

Dein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung! :thumbup:


*G o _ d p r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2020)

...dann mal noch das "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2020)

Na klar das "L"!   :thumbup: :thumbup:  



*G o l d p r e i s*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2020)

*-------*


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "D" aus?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--d----*


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2020)

Vielleicht das "R"?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup:


*--dr---*


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2020)

Das "K" eventuell?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2020)

...leider kein "K" dabei 


*--dr---*


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2020)

Das "E" aber bestimmt! :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2020)

...neee, kein "E"wink2


*--dr---*


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2020)

Aber doch ein *a *?


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2020)

Das "S" aber bestimmt!


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2020)

...kein "S", aber das "A" :thumbup:


*--dra--*


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2020)

Das "G" vielleicht??


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2020)

...leider auch kein "G"...


*--dra--*


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2020)

Hmh...vielleicht ein "N"?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup:


*--dran-*


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2020)

Das "T" eventuell?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--drant*


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2020)

Dann nehm ich jetzt das "Y"!


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ydrant*


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2020)

Nun das "H"!


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Hydrant*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2020)

Auf ein Neues! Viel Spaß!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2020)

Haste mal ein *e?*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2020)

...und das "A" ?


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2020)

3 x das e :thumbup: leider kein a 

*_ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ e*


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2020)

Ist ja wie ein *H*auptgewinn


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2020)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2020)

Jawoll ja, beides dabei :thumbup: :thumbup:


*H _ _ _ e _ e ll e*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2020)

...mal das "T" bitte wink2


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2020)

Dann nehme ich den let*z*ten


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2020)

Super :thumbup: :thumbup:

*H _ t z e _ e ll e*


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2020)

Jetzt mach ich ne* W*elle


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2020)

Na klar! 

*H _ t z e w e ll e*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2020)

...mal noch das "I" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup: 


*H i t z e w e ll e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2020)

*-------*


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2020)

Wie wär's mit einem *e*?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e--*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2020)

Ich versuche es mit dem "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-r--e-r*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2020)

Vielleicht ein"D"?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2020)

...leider kein "D" dabei 


*-r--e-r*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2020)

Das "U" bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2020)

jep...:thumbup:


*-r--eur*


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2020)

Ich habs, das *F *mal bitte


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Fr--eur*


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2020)

Dann setz ich mich mal auf den *S*tuhl


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2020)

...jup, Haare ab !!!



*Fr-seur*


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2020)

Ich nehm das "I"!


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Friseur*


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2020)

Neue Runde


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2020)

Bitte ein *e*??


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2020)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2020)

Das "E" ist dabei  , das "A" leider nicht. 

Mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen , das Wort besteht aus 8 und nicht aus7 Buchstaben !! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2020)

Macht *d*och nichts


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2020)

Leider kein "D"! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2020)

Ohh, sehr *s*chade


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2020)

Leider auch kein "S"! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2020)

*T*oll, null Ahnung


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2020)

...mal das "R" versuchen !!


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2020)

Beide dabei, geht doch....  :thumbup: 


*T _ r _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2020)

Jetzt geht’s *v*orwärts


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2020)

Leider nicht 


*T _ r _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2020)

...mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2020)

Leider auch nicht! 


*T _ r _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2020)

*Ü*be mal weiter


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2020)

Ja bitte weiter *ü*ben. Ist leider auch nicht dabei.  


*T _ r _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2020)

...mal bitte das "J" :WOW:wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2020)

Ja....:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


*T _ r j _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2020)

...und das "B" wie Bayern wink2


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2020)

Also, ich gebe n*i*cht auf


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2020)

Das "B" ist logisch dabei :thumbup:, aber das "i" nicht 


*T _ r j _ b e _*


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2020)

Aber vor dem B das *u*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2020)

Jawohl... :thumbup: 


*T _ r j u b e _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2020)

...jetzt das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2020)

Na klar  :thumbup: 


*T _ r j u b e l*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2020)

...dann mal noch das "O" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2020)

Na klar, was sonst :WOW: :thumbup: :WOW: :thumbup: :WOW:


*T o r j u b e l*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2020)

*--------*


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2020)

Wie schaut es mit einem "M" aus?


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2020)

Diesmal ein *a *zuerst.


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2020)

...das "A" ist gut...das "M" weniger 


*------a-*


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2020)

Das "T" ist bestimmt dabei!


----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2020)

Ich mach’s jetzt trotzdem das *e *bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2020)

...kein "T" aber das "E" :thumbup:


*--e---a-*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2020)

Das "R" bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup:


*--er--a-*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2020)

Das "K" kommt bestimmt auch vor!


----------



## Max100 (26 Aug. 2020)

Ich frag mal nach nem *d*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2020)

...kein "K" und auch kein "D" ..............

wink2



*--er--a-*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2020)

Ich hätte gern ein *G*las!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2020)

...aber gerne !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*--erg-a-*


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2020)

Ich gehe auf den *B*erg


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2020)

Ich nehme einen *S*chluck..


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*B-erg-as*


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2020)

Dann bitte das "i".


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Bierg-as*


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2020)

Dann nehm ich mal das "L" .


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:



*Bierglas*


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2020)

Ein Wort mit 9 Buchstaben wird gesucht 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2020)

Da muss doch ein *e *dabei sein.


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2020)

Kein "E" 



*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2020)

*A*ber...


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2020)

Auch kein "A"... sorry! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2020)

Jetzt bi*n* ich ratlos


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2020)

Geht doch! :thumbup:



*_ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2020)

*D*as hat geklappt


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2020)

Leider nicht!  


*_ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2020)

Im *M*oment weiß ich nicht weiter


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2020)

Leider auch nicht, gibt doch noch genug Buchstaben! wink2



*_ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2020)

Ich we*i*ß...


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:   :thumbup: :thumbup:


*_ _ _ n _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2020)

S*c*hieb das mal hinterher


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2020)

Beide dabei! Top!  :thumbup: 



*_ _ _ n _ i s c _*


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2020)

Dann mach mal mit nem *h *weiter


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2020)

Ist doch ganz einfach :thumbup:


*_ h_ n _ i s c h*


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2020)

Versuch mal das *t*


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup: 


*T h_ n _ i s c h*


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2020)

*U*nd der hat keine Zähne,,,


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


*T h u n _ i s c h*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2020)

...dann noch das "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2020)

Na klar!   :thumbup: :thumbup:  


*T h u n f i s c h*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2020)

*--------*


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2020)

Heute mal ein *a *zur Abwechslung.


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das *M* !


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2020)

*...kein "M", aber das "A" :thumbup:*


*----a---*


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht das "C"!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2020)

...leider kein "C" dabei 


*----a---*


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt mal das *d*


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme das "B"!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2020)

...kein "B" aber das "D" :thumbup:


*----ad--*


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2020)

Ich v*e*rsuchs doch mal


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----ade-*


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "G" !


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2020)

...leider auch kein "G" dabei 


*----ade-*


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2020)

Das "R" vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2020)

...auch kein "R" dabei 


*----ade-*


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2020)

Das "L" eventuell!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----adel*


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2020)

Aber jetzt das *n*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*N--nadel*


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2020)

*H*eureka


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*N-hnadel*


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme dann mal das "Ä"!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Nähnadel*


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2020)

...na dann mal das berühmte "E" wink2


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt nehme ich das *a*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2020)

Kein "E" und kein "A" ...


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2020)

Aber mal das *i*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2020)

Aber gerne 


*_ _ _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt bin ich aber *f*roh


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2020)

Kein "F" 


*_ _ _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2020)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gerne  


*S _ _ i _ _ s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup:

*S _ r i _ _ s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2020)

...dann das "P" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


*S _ r i _ p s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2020)

...und das "M" gleich hinterher wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2020)

*S _ r i m p s*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2020)

...mal bitte das "H" noch


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:


*S h r i m p s*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2020)

*----------*


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2020)

Mal das "N" bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----n---*


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht auch das "H"?


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2020)

Ich wag mich mal ans *e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2020)

...kein "H" dabei, aber das "E" :thumbup:


*---e-ne--*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme die *B*erta.


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

...kein Igel und keine Berta 


*---e-ne--*


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht die *D*ora dabei?


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Aber das "K" ist bestimmt dabei! :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

...ohne "D" und ohne "K" 


*---e-ne--*


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Aber dann bestimmt das "C"! :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

...auch kein "C" dabei 


*---e-ne--*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Dann aber das "R" ?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

Guten Morgen, die Herren !!!


...kein "R" und auch kein "M" ...aber beide nah dran :WOW:


*---e-ne--*


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Guten Morgen Marco,


Das "S" ist es dann bestimmt? wink2


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

...jupp !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*---e-nes-*


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Eventuell noch das "T"?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*---e-nest*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

*G*uten Morgen zusammen


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

Morjen Rolli !!


:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*--ge-nest*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

*O*oohhhhhhoooo


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

jooooo !!!wink2

*-oge-nest*


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme das "L"!


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-ogelnest*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

V wie Victory


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

Jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Vogelnest*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme das "R" wie Rolli! 


Auszeit vom Board beendet?


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

Leider kein R 

ja bin wieder sichtbar wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal das "D"!

Schön das Du wieder da bist!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

Leider auch kein D


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

...aber das "N"?


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

so eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Ein bisschen *G*lück braucht der Mensch!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

Geht weiter 

_ g _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt nehme ich das "E"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ g e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Nun das "O" !


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt das *d*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2020)

Das O und das A ist dabei  das D nicht 

_ g e _ _ _ a _ _ o n


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt nehm ich mal denn *I*gel!


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2020)

...und das "T" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2020)

Der Igel ist gut das T auch 

I g e _ _ t a t i o n


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2020)

Das *s *bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2020)

Logo 

I g e _ s t a t i o n


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2020)

Dann nehm ich doch mal die *L*ösung!


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Gut gelöst wink2

I g e l s t a t i o n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Weiter geht es 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Leider nein. 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Leider auch kein S. 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Was ist mit einem A


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Jawohl ein A kommt sofort! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Dann passt auch das R


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Passt leider nicht!  


*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Hoffe auf ein H der Herr


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Glück gehabt...:thumbup: :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ h*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Dann geht auch das C


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Das geht auch! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ a _ c h*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2020)

Jawohl ja... :thumbup:


*_ n _ _ _ a _ c h*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## hirnknall (18 Sep. 2020)

*K*ein Plan


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

O und K sind dabei 


*K n o _ _ a _ c h*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

...mal den *U*hu bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Der Uhu lässt grüßen! :thumbup: 


*K n o _ _ a u c h*


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt das *l* bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

...und das "B" wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Klasse!! :WOW: :thumbup: :WOW:


*K n o b l a u c h*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

*---------*


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2020)

Da ist bestimmt ein *e *dabei


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

nope !!! Kein "E" dabei 


*---------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Ich versuch es mal mit der* B*erta!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--b------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht auch der *S*iegfried?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

...kein *S*iegfried da wink2


*--b------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

...aber der *R*ichard vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

...auch kein *R*ichard dabei 


*--b------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Der *T*heo???


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

...auch kein *T*heo 


*--b------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Die *A*nna vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

...auch die *A*nna ist nicht dabei 


*--b------*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht eine* I*dee!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--bi-----*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal das "K"!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--bi----k*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Dann vielleicht das "C"?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

...kein "C" dabei 


*--bi----k*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Aber das "N" ist bestimmt dabei?! :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--bi---nk*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Der *F*riedrich vielleicht??


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

jup !!! :thumbup:


*--bi-f-nk*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal den *O*tto?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-obi-f-nk*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal den *L*udwig?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-obilf-nk*


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2020)

Dann das "U"!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2020)

Nehme mal das M :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Mobilfunk*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2020)

Bin mal *m*utig


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2020)

Leider nicht belohnt


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "W" !


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2020)

Sowas seltenes  aber gut wink2

_ w _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2020)

Das "O" vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2020)

Leider kein O


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2020)

Aber die *I*da ist bestimmt dabei??


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2020)

...und das "Z" gleich hinterher


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2020)

Nichts wie rein mit dem *a*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Alle drei I,Z und A dabei 

Z w i _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Die *B*erta bestimmt auch!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Die auch 

Z w i _ b a _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Die *E*rika auch?


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Logo 

Z w i e b a _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Die Klaudia mit "K"! wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Claudia wäre auch gegangen wink2

Z w i e b a _ k


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Die Claudia mit "C" kommt jetzt!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Auch gut 

Z w i e b a c k :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Auf ein Neues!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Natürlich mit einem E


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Schade, leider nicht! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Jawoll ja!! 


*_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal ein H


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2020)

Ich möchte das *c*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Kein H und kein C   aber das A! 


*_ a s _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "O" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2020)

Leider nein. 

*_ a s _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2020)

*B*arbara bittet um Einlass !!


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2020)

Die *D*ora will mit


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Die Barbara darf mit :thumbup: , die Dora leider nicht 


*B a s _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2020)

...und der *I*gel darf nicht fehlen wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Auf keinen Fall darf der Igel fehlen!!  :thumbup:


*B a s i _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2020)

...jetzt kommt *K*urt:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Na klar...darf nicht fehlen. wink2

*B a s i _ i k _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2020)

...und die *M*imi


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Logo...

*B a s i _ i k _ m*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2020)

und die *U*te ist auch dabei


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Ute feiert auch mit..

B a s i _ i k u m*
*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2020)

und noch das L


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  


*B a s i l i k u m*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehm mal wieder die *B*erta!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2020)

Berta hat Urlaub


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2020)

*I*ch nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2020)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Ich fahre jetzt zur *A*rbeit! :WOW: cu


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2020)

Bis später der Herr  aber kein A


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal das "S" !


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2020)

...das "E" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Leider kein S


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Aber das E 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht die *C*laudia?


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Die hat Urlaub wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2020)

...die Klaudia mit "K" dann bestimmt auch?


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Sagst es


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2020)

*F*rank hat keinen Urlaub der muß noch schuften gehen!! :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Laut Smiley freut es dich ja 

kein F


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2020)

*H*umor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Oh jetzt wird es rot  auch nix H


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2020)

Die *Z*wiebel ist bestimmt auch nicht dabei? :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Doch 

Z _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2020)

Dann nehm ich jetzt die *T*omate! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Nix Tomate wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2020)

...mal den *I*gel bemühen wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

Der probt den Winterschlaf


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2020)

...dreimal das "O" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2020)

WoW 

Z o o _ o _ e


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2020)

Dann nehme ich mal die *L*ena!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2020)

Passt auch 

Z o o l o _ e


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2020)

Dann nehme ich mal das "G" !


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2020)

Bin auch nochmal kurz da 

das G passt 

Z o o l o g e


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2020)

Ein Neues!
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2020)

Natürlich das Y


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2020)

Gaaannz weit vorbei!  Kein Y!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2020)

Gaaaanz weit  dann ein A


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Zu weit!  Kein A!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Dann das E wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Auch kein "E"! Sorry! 

Gute Nacht! Bis nachher!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Mal das H  und cu


----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2020)

Nehme mal das *d*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Kein H und kein D!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Auch kein S!! 

Moin Rolli, gut geschlafen!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

moin58 jo alles fr*i*sch


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup: 


*_ i _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Eine Tomate ist auch dabei! 

*_ i _ _ _ _ _ t _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Die *Z*wiebel auch


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Heute nicht! Sorry!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Jawoll ein N. :thumbup:


*_ i _ _ _ _ n t _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Volltreffer!!!! 


*_ i _ o _ o n t o*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Oho  was ist mit dem K


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

K kommt sofort! 


*_ i _ o k o n t o*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Bitte mal das G


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Klasse!  :thumbup:


*G i _ o k o n t o*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt macht *R*olli fertig :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:  


*G i r o k o n t o*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

...und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Das F wie Frank! wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Frank ist nicht gefragt wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

*O*kay  :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Das O aber wink2

_ _ _ o _ _ _ o _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2020)

..das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Aber sicher 

A _ _ o _ _ _ o _


----------



## hirnknall (25 Sep. 2020)

Ein *N* wie Südpol bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2020)

Jo 

A _ _ o _ _ _ o n


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehm mal den *E*mil.


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2020)

...und das "K" bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Das E passt 

A _ _ o _ _ e o n


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Das K auch wink2

A k k o _ _ e o n


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Die *D*ora möchte auch dabei sein!?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Aber sicher 

A k k o _ d e o n


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Die *R*uby auch dabei?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Klar doch 

A k k o r d e o n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

...weiter geht es! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Nehme mal wieder das E


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Eine gute Wahl! :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Leider nein.


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Was ist mit einem A


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Logo...:thumbup:


*_ e _ _ a _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Dann bestimmt auch das R


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Na klar...

*_ e _ _ a r _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Passt das H auch


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Leider nicht..


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2020)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Das T und das N sind dabei! :thumbup: :thumbup:

*N e _ t a r _ n e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Der Igel darf nicht fehlen!


*N e _ t a r i n e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

und dann noch das K wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup:  :thumbup: 



*N e k t a r i n e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehm mal gleich den *I*gel!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Der pennt


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Wie schaut es mit dem S aus?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Schlecht  kein S


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Denn der *E*mil dabei!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Wo soll er sonst sein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Der *S*iggi vielleicht auch?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Kein Siggi da wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht der *A*nton aus Tirol?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Nee der ist in Tirol


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Aber die *B*erta?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Leider auch kein B


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Das D vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Nee auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

*M*an gut das es nur 26 Buchstaben gibt!!! wink2


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Hehe  aber nix M


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Das Z wie Zwiebel? :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Kein Z  beim M warste schon näher wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Dann nehme ich den *N*ordpol!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Noch ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Dann nehm ich den *O*tto!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Aha 

_ _ o _ o _ e

Jetzt noch zwei Punkte drauf wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Na dann das Ö!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Geht doch mit Hilfe 

Ö _ o _ o _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

:thx: :thumbup: Jetzt kommt *K*urt!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gut 

Ö k o _ o _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

...nun die *L*ena!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Natürlich 

Ö k o l o _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

Der *G*ustav kommt zum Schluß


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gut 

Ö k o l o g e :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2020)

...auf ein Neues...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2020)

Natürlich das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2020)

...und das "A"


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2020)

...und das *i*


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Das A und das E :thumbup: das i 


*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

..und dann ein S


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Na klar...

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ s _ e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Eine Tomate haben wir auch dabei. :thumbup:
*
_ a _ _ _ _ _ s t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Ein Treffer nach dem anderen. 


*_ a _ _ _ _ r s t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Geht auch das B


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Das B geht auch! 


*_ a _ _ b _ r s t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Mal das Ü


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Jawoll das Ü! :thumbup:


*_ a _ _ b ü r s t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

*K*omische Bürste so ohne Haar


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Kein K! Du benutzt die Bürste bestimmt jeden Tag mehrmals! wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Ja.... 


*_ a h _ b ü r s t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Ach so ei*n*e


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Genau so eine! :thumbup:


*_ a h n b ü r s t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Na dann noch das Z wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup:  :thumbup: 


*Z a h n b ü r s t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

und was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Nehme mal wieder den *A*nton.


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

...und ich sage nein


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Dann das "T"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

...auch kein T


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Aber das *M *wie Millionäre ist bestimmt dabei!


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

nö die sind in München


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Das *Z *wie Zufall! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Knapp daneben wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Das *Y*psilon.. dance2


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Ja 

Y _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Die *P*aula vielleicht dabei?


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Frag doch nicht 

Y p _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2020)

Na dann die *S*abine...


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2020)

Jawohl und cu :mussweg:

Y p s _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (28 Sep. 2020)

Der *I*gel kommt


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Logo wink2

Y p s i _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (28 Sep. 2020)

Und die *L*otta auch


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gut 

Y p s i l _ _


----------



## Max100 (28 Sep. 2020)

Ich such nen *O*ldtimer


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Gefunden wink2

Y p s i l o _


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehm den *N*ordpol! dance2


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Sagte ja ein leichtes Wort wink2

Y p s i l o n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Gab ja auch eine kleine Hilfestellung! :thumbup: 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Im *A*lter hilft man sich wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

:thx: :thumbup: :thx:

Das A kommt sofort! 


*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Auch ein E dabei


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Logo....


*_ a _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Dann bestimmt auch ein R


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Sogar 2x!  

*_ a r _ _ _ r e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

*S*ehr gut


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Klasse!


*_ a r _ s _ r e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel wieder ran


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Ist wohl zu einfach! 

_ a r _ s _ r e i_


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Auch das T ist dabei! Muß jetzt schuften fahren! Vielleicht bis heute Abend!

*_ a r _ s t r e i_*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Bis dan*n* der Herr


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "W" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Das N und auch das W sind dabei! :thumbup:

*W a r n s t r e i_*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

...und das K bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Okay, das K soll es sein! :thumbup: :thumbup:


*W a r n s t r e i k*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das K!


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Treffer  und wieder vorn 

K _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Der *A*nton darf bestimmt nicht fehlen!


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Klar doch 

K _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Das T vielleicht auch noch?


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

jo auch so 

K _ a _ _ _ t _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Die Glück*s*trähne geht weiter oder sie endet! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2020)

Geht weiter 

K _ a _ _ s t _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2020)

Das N vielleicht auch?


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Das *E*nde vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Noch kein Ende wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Das R eventuell? Bin dann weg! Bis nachher Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Auch kein R  cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "L" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Das "B" bitte!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Das L ja aber kein B wink2

K l a _ _ s t _ _ l


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehm mal den *H*einrich!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gut 

K l a _ _ s t _ h l


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Die *U*te kommt hinterher!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Da hat es aber einer eilig 

K l a _ _ s t u h l


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt noch der *P*aul der zur *P*arty kommt! wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gut ganz ohne Hilfe 

K l a p p s t u h l :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

...auf ein Neues...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Dann m*a*l ran


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Dann eben ein E wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Leider auch kein S, aber nah dran....


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Das T vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Jawohl ja...

*_ e t _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Klasse! :thumbup:


*_ e t _ _ u _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Was ist mit dem R wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Leider kein *R*olli dabei! Zwei Stück weit zurück!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

*O*ooohhhooo


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Entweder kann ich nicht zählen oder Du nicht?? Kein O!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Wollte nur mal schauen ob du auf*p*asst


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Das passt! 


*_ e t _ _ u p*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

*K*omisches Wort


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

OK! 

*K e t _ _ u p*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Ein H wie der Hans wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Ein H kommt sofort!


*K e t _ h u p*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

...und noch das C :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Klasse!! :thumbup: :thumbup:   :thumbup: :thumbup:


*K e t c h u p*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Mal was anderes wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2020)

Gib mal da *e *bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2020)

und das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Das E ja das A nein wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2020)

...dann mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Leider kein R


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2020)

..mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ s _ _ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2020)

...mal das "C" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ s c _ e c _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Das *H* wie Heinrich bitte!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Klar doch wink2

_ s c h e c h _ e _


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Dann hätte ich gern das N wie Nichts!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Nichts geht 

_ s c h e c h _ e n


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Dann das i wie Iris!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ s c h e c h i e n


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Nun den *T*heo! wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Theo macht alles klar 

T s c h e c h i e n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Der Theo der kann es halt! wink2

Auf ein Neues!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Lass ich auch mal den *T*heo ran


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Sag ich doch! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2020)

Jetzt mal den *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2020)

Der schläft schon!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

So ein *M*ist


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Passt! 

*_ _ m _ _ t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Versenkt!! :mussweg:


*_ _ m o _ t o _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Passt auch!  :thumbup:

*_ _ m o n t o n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Ein D wie Dieter


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Dieter lässt grüßen! 

*_ d m o n t o n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

...und noch das E bitte :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Jaaaaaa........:thumbup:


*E d m o n t o n*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Das war aber einfach 

Gut hier auch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Wenn man am Anfang gleich die richtigen Buchstaben erwischt....:WOW:

Ich versuchs mit meinem *A*nton.


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Der Anton ist ein falscher Start


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Der *S*tart ist wichtig....


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Schon besser 

S _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht auch das "C"?


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Logo 

S c _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Vielleicht auch *H*einrich?


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

War doch klar wink2

S c h _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Der *Z*eppelin dabei?


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

So eben 

S c h _ _ _ z


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das *E*i!!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Jawohl 

S c h _ e _ z


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Ich nehm nochmal das E*i* ! wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Kommt sofort 

S c h _ e i z


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Dann bleibt nur noch das "W" wie Willi!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Genau 

S c h w e i z :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Weiter geht es heute Abend. Aber hier schon das neue.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


Bis dann! :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Bis *s*päter


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2020)

...und das "E" bitte :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Kein S  , aber das E 


_ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Auch kein A!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Mach mal ein H rein


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Geht nicht, kein H dabei, aber sehr nah dran! wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Mal das G


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Yes, gleich 2x 


*G _ _ e _ _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Bevor der *I*gel schläft mal reinmachen


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Der schläft schon!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Ich hab's ein Ö bitte dance2


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  


*G ö _ e _ _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Dann das T :supi:


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

Logo...:thumbup:


*G ö t e _ _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

...und jetzt das B


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2020)

:thumbup: 

*G ö t e b _ _ g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto :jumping:


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Der Otto ist auch dabei! 

*G ö t e b o _ g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Dann noch das R :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Logo...   cu in ein paar Stunden. Gute Nacht.


*G ö t e b o r g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Gute Nacht Frank 

Hier schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm mal die *B*erta!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

nix Berta  und guten Morgen


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

*S*chönen guten Morgen Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Aber leider kein S


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Wenn nichts passt nehm ich den *E*mil! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Der passt 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Der *T*heo auch?


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Der auch 

_ _ _ _ t e _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Passt denn der *A*nton auch?


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein : wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das "H"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Kein H hast du das mit den zwei Punkten nicht verstanden wink2 : > ..


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Nee hab ich nicht, meine Kollegen haben schon zwei Mal angerufen ich möge bitte zur Arbeit kommen!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:

Meindest du das Ä????


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Ja  na dann ab 

Ä _ _ _ t e _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm den *N*ordpol . Fahre jetzt gleich los damit heute Abend wieder ne Stunde mehr habe! :WOW: Vielleicht bis nachher!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Jo bis dene 

Ä _ _ _ t e n


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2020)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

Ä g _ _ t e n


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm dann das *Y*psilon!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch 

Ä g y _ t e n


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehme ich mal das P wie Peter!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2020)

Jo passt 

Ä g y p t e n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2020)

Na dann geht es weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2020)

Bin *H*undemüde mache heute nicht lang :zzzzzz:


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein H , zuviel Celebboard? wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2020)

Häh ??? mal das E


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2020)

Jupp ein E, Müde weil zuviel hier auf der Seite? wink2


*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2020)

Nee *S*tressiger Tag heute :angry:


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein S!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2020)

Ein G wie Gute Nacht bin weg für heute :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein G!  Gute Nacht Rolli.


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Guten *M*orgen


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein M, Guten Morgen *R*olli!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Gute Entscheidung! wink2 


*R e _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Mal ein Y


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Klasse! dance2

*R e y _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

2x das K bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl....:supi:



*R e y k _ _ _ _ k*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

...und jetzt das *J*


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

:freude::freude:


*R e y k j _ _ _ k*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Der Anton kommt!

*R e y k j a _ _ k*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

dann kommt der *V*ogel wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 

*R e y k j a v _ k*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

*I*ch mache fertig


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup:  :thumbup: 

*
R e y k j a v i k*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Mal den* W*ilhelm probieren!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ w _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Ein E geht immer!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Sogar öfters wink2

_ w e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht auch der *O*tto.


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Leider fehlt er


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Das I wie die Ida?


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Auch keine Ida da


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Aber bestimmt eine *Z*wiebel!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Aber sicher :thumbup:

Z w e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Ein V wie Victory!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

nee nicht alles hinten im ABC


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehme ich halt mal das C!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch wink2

Z w e _ _ c _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

*K*laudia kommt auch noch!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

nee kommt nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Aber der *G*eorg kommt noch vorbei!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Der ja wink2

Z w e _ _ c _ g e _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehme ich jetzt die *S*abine!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Jo 

Z w e _ s c _ g e _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Wollen mir zum *N*ordpol?


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Ich nicht aber passt wink2

Z w e _ s c _ g e n


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Nehm noch das "T" mit!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

Z w e t s c _ g e n


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann noch die *H*eike!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

Z w e t s c h g e n


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Mal was einfaches!

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann ein einfaches E wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Schon ein Treffer! 


*_ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Kein S!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Mal das R versuchen


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Damit kann ich dienen! 

*_ _ _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein Otto!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Der Nordpol ist auch dabei!

*_ _ _ e r n*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Bitte mal ein Z


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Das Z ebenfalls! 

*Z _ _ e r n*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

...und ein Y wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

*Z y _ e r n*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann noch das P


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Na klar, was sonst!  :thumbup: 

*Z y p e r n*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Auch mal was leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Ich versuch es mal mit dem "M"!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2020)

Dann muss die *B*erta ran.


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Immer knapp daneben


----------



## hirnknall (3 Okt. 2020)

Tja, dann muss wohl der Onkel *O*tto ran


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2020)

Nix Onkel Otto


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich mal die *A*nna!


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2020)

...mal das "C" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Kein C aber das A 

_ a _ a _


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Ich versuch es mal mit dem *L*udwig!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Die *N*ina?


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ a n


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Den *P*aul ?


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ a p a n


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Auf nach *J*apan! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl passt 

J a p a n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Weiter gehts! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

...und das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Na klar...:thumbup:


*_ _ e _ e_*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Kein Nordpol dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Dann der *S*üdpol


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Auch der nicht!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

In der Mitte liegt der *Ä*quator


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Versuch es mal mit Buchstaben aus dem Wort Äquator! wink2 Kein Ä!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup:  Einer geht noch! wink2


*_ u e _ e_*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Keine Tomate! Der vor der Ute!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Nehme mal das Q


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Gute Wahl! 


*Q u e _ e_*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das C wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Gute und richtige Entscheidung! :thumbup:


*Q u e _ e c *


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

und noch das B :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


*Q u e b e c *


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Das übliche "E" bitte!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Dann ist das "A" nicht weit!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Aber sowas von weit weg


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Ich beisse in die *Z*itrone!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Umsonst gebissen


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Dann jetzt die *B*erta!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Schon besser 

_ _ b e _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Das "S" bitte!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein S


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Der Theo will nach *L*odz!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut wink2

L _ b e _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht das "K" wie Klaudia!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt läuft's 

L _ b e _ k


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Dann noch das "C" wie Claudia!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

L _ b e c k


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Dann noch das "Ü"!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Gut gemacht wink2

L ü b e c k :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Das nächste Wort:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2020)

Bitte ein E 

So bin weg für heute n8t


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2020)

Kein E! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2020)

Ein "S" haben wir! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2020)

...und ein H


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2020)

Kein "H


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2020)

Aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2020)

Ein "A" ist dabei! 


*_ _ _ s _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Kein "R"!  Zwei Schritte zurück! wink2


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal die *P*aula


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup:

*P _ _ s _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Die Tomate ist auch dabei! 


*P _ t s _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Es läuft....  Bin mal ne Std.weg
*
P o t s _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Bis *d*ann


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Na klar..:thumbup:


*P o t s d a _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

...und das M bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Logo das "M"...:thumbup: :thumbup:


*P o t s d a m*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Das übliche "E"?


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Meine Freundin die *B*erta denn auch dabei?


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Nein die geht fremd


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Da muß ich mir wohl eine *N*eue suchen!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Sogar zwei wink2

_ _ n n _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm die *S*abine!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht die *K*erstin?


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Was so nahe liegt  aber nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2020)

Die *M*anu vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2020)

Nö auch keine Minna


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2020)

...dann mal das "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Einmal das "O" bitte!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Aha 

H _ n n _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt läuft's wink2

H _ n n o _ e _


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Guten Morgen *R*olli!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Moin Frank und jo wink2

H _ n n o _ e r


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Der *A*nton gehört auch noch dazu!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Ist dabei 

H a n n o _ e r


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Das "V" wie Victory!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Dafür haste aber lange gebraucht 

H a n n o v e r :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

So ist das eben....ohno


*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Ja Ja was so nahe lieg*t* wink2


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein "T"..


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein Treffer!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Sorry, leider auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Yes...:thumbup:

*_ _ r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

...und ein A


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein, aber lauwarm...


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

*H*eisser


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Auf jeden Fall...und es ist verdammt heiß...wink2


*_ _ r _ _ h*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal ein C


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Klasse...

*_ _ r _c h*

Verabschiede mich...bis heute Abend!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Klar ist der Igel dabei! 


*_ _ r i c h*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Vorne ein Z


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Logo! :thumbup:

*Z _ r i c h*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Dann noch das Ü


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 


*Z ü r i c h*


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

und immer weiter dance2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm mal das "T"!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Guter Anfang 

_ _ _ _ _ _ t _


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Dann ist das "S" auch nicht weit!!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Volltreffer 

S _ s s _ _ t _


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich noch das "A" wie Arbeit! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Passt auch 

S a s s _ _ t _


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Die *I*da kommt auch!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch wink2

S a s s _ i t _


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Wir machen ne Expedition zum *N*ordpol!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Ja kommt hin 

S a s s n i t _


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2020)

Das "Z" passt dann auch noch! :supi: :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2020)

Ja passt  klasse

S a s s n i t z :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Weiter geht es 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Wie immer ein E


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Ein "E" geht immer vielleicht auch zwei! :thumbup:


*_ e_ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Gut dann mehrere S


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Nicht mal ein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Na gut dann mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein *R*olli dabei!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl....einmal ein "N"!


*_ e_ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

und der *I*gel kommt


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Der Igel ist heute außen vor!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Knapp daneben! wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

yes die ute! :thumbup:

*U e_ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Ein Z wie Zombie


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Ein Zombie haben wir auch!


*U e_ z e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Dann auch das L wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Die *L*ust auf Arbeit hab ich nicht, aber sie ruft..Logo das L!  :thumbup: 


*U e l z e n*

Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Viel Spass bis später 

und ein weiteres

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2020)

Da ist bestimmt ein *e *drin?


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Ja eins 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2020)

Ein *I*gel auch dabei?


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Der schläft wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 Okt. 2020)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein N


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Der Tag geht, Johnny *W*alker kommt! :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Aber der Walker passt nicht versuche es mal mit Sekt


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

*R*otkäppchen und der böse Golf?


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

das R passt 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Nochmehr *S*prudelwasser?


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Aha jetzt der Sekt 

_ _ s s e _ _ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

*F*ürst von Metternich?


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Ja der richtige 

_ _ s s e _ _ _ r f


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Manche Leute trinken Sekt wie *W*asser!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Nee kein Wasser


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Lieber *D*osenbier...beer2


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Jo passt 

D _ s s e _ d _ r f


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Da gibt es die *l*ängste Theke der Welt!  und man trinkt kein Kölsch!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Stimmt das fließt Alt 

D _ s s e l d _ r f


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Ob man da auch ein *Ö*ttinger bekommt? wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Bestimmt aber ohne Ö


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Was für ein Lapsus!! :angry: :angry: Dann bitte das Ö ohne die zwei Punkte "O"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Schon besser 

D _ s s e l d o r f


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2020)

Wenn man Kölsch und Alt durcheinander trinkt wird einem bestimmt *ü*bel! :kotz:


n8t


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Bestimmt wink2

D ü s s e l d o r f :thumbup:

night8 Frank


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

So weiter im Text! moin099

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

mahlzeit47 mal das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Kommt sofort! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ e _ _*


Bis heute Abend!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

...und das S mal wink2

Bis dann


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2020)

...das "R" mal bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Das "S" leider nicht  , aber das "R" ist dabei! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Ein D wie Dorf 

Willkommen zur Nachtschicht :lol


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein *D*orf dabei! 

Nach der Spätschicht noch ne Nachtschicht, was kann es schöneres geben!! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Wa*r* als Scherz gedacht


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Den "*R*olli" hatten wir doch schon.


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Do*pp*elt hält besser 

Schau mal auf die Uhr Freitagabend beer2beer2


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "P" ! 

Freitagabend was kann es schöneres geben!! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Ja Pros*t* :WOW::WOW:


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Hoch die Gläser, aber auch kein "T" .  Versuch mal den letzten! wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Der letzte *Z*ombie 

Guter Filmtitel happy010


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Wahrschleinlich der schlechteste Film aller Zeiten! :thumbup:


*_ _ z e r _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ _ z e r n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Na klar...:thumbup:


*_ u z e r n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

... und das Pro*L*st rofl3


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 

*L u z e r n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Das K wie Kasperl!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Nee ganz weit weg


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Johnny *W*alker kommt!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

W _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Das "E" passt doch immer! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

passt :thumbup:

W e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Nach einem Schluck Whiskey nehmen wir mal *S*prudelwasser!


----------



## hirnknall (9 Okt. 2020)

Könnte sein, ich gebe noch ein *N* wie egal noch dazu soso


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Das S passt natürlich 

W e s e _


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

...und nix N


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt kommt noch der *R*olli! wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2020)

Nix Rolli 

Gibt hier einen Kinderspruch 

Wie heisst der Bürgermeister von Wese _ Ese_

Alles klar


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Da war ich mir zu 100% sicher. Nun nehme den Ese*l*! :knie:

Ich verabschiede mich bis in ein paar Stunden! n8t


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Wurde auch Zeit 

W e s e l :thumbup: stimmt

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Das nächste, ganz leicht....zum aufwärmen 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Guten *M*orgen


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein M. 

Guten Morgen Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das übliche E


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2020)

...das "B" bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Weder das B noch das E! 

*S*amstags morgen bei Bäcker, zwei Leute im Laden und zehn mit Abstand davor!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

*A*bstand ist immer gut


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Habe ich das A markiert! Nö  Kein A!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

frank63 schrieb:


> Weder das B noch das E!
> 
> *S*amstags morgen bei Bäcker, zwei Leute im Laden und zehn mit Abstand davor!




Kein Otto dabei!

Erster Buchstabe!!!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ach *S*o


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Genau... jetzt läuft es! :thumbup:


*S _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Es läuft...:WOW:


*S _ _ t*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ein Y etwa


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Yes ein Y!!  


*S y _ t*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal noch das L


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

War doch leicht...:thumbup: 


*S y l t*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Nichts leicht am frühen Morgen 

und weiter

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Bestimmt ist die *S*abine dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ist sie nicht


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Das "E" geht immer....


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Genau 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Der *A*nton bestimmt auch!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht das "Z"?


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ein darunter


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Na denn ein "Y" eben!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ja :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e y


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Ein "D" wie Düsseldorf!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ d e _ _ e y


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Otto geht auf *R*eisen!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r d e r _ e y


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Es geht auf eine I*n*sel...

Das Board zickt wieder ordentlich!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Sagst es 

N _ r d e r n e y


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

*O*tto reist auf die Insel!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Jo meine Lieblingsinsel :thumbup:

N o r d e r n e y


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Wie oft warst Du schon dort?

Neues Spiel, neues Glück!

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

*S*o zehnmal im Urlaub und wo ich bei der Bundeswehr war ich in Emden stationiert da war man schon mal jedes Wochenende da :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Bitte mal das E


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Na klar ein "E"!


*_ _ _e _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Auch der Nordpol ist dabei!


*_ _ _ e n *


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Nehme mal das F 

Bin erstmal weg bis dene :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2020)

Kein "F"!

Bis dann...


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2020)

Was ist mit einem G wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl....es läuft....:thumbup:

*_ _ g e n *


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Kommt sofort! 


*R _ g e n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

...und noch das Ü bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 


*R ü g e n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Vor der Mittagspause schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Das "E" bitte!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Jo wink2

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Das "M" wie Maria!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ m _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Ein *S*üdpol auch dabei?


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Nein der Südpol nicht wink2

So erstmal Essen bis später


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Aber der *N*ordpol?


Guten Appetit!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich wink2

_ e _ m _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ e _ m a _ n


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das "H"!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Klasse wink2

_ e h m a _ n


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Einmal den *R*olli bitte! dance2


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Bin schon da 

_ e h m a r n


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt bitte die *F*reiheit!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ist die Insel

F e h m a r n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2020)

Neues Wort
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2020)

...und ein neues E


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Kein neues "E" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Dann eben ein S wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Dann ein R


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Sogar 2x! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ r _ _ _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

*O*ho geht ja doch


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Nicht mit dem "O"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Versuche ich mal das H


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Nein auch kein "H"! Aber ziemlich heiss!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Der Igel passt..

*_ i _ r _ _ _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Ein "T" kommt auch vor! :thumbup:


*_ i _ r _ _ t _ r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Ist diesmal *A*ber keine Insel


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Yes sogar 2x! 

Nein keine Insel, aber der Rolli weis bestimmt schon die Lösung! wink2

*_ i _ r a _ t a r*


Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch wink2 bitte das G 

und bis dene


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

...give me a "B" please wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

1xG + 1xB, sehr gut!  


*G i b r a _ t a r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

und 1x L wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Logo!!  :thumbup: 


*G i b r a l t a r*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

*R*ussland


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

...hau mal das "A" rein, Meister


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

*T*unesien!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein T


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Wie wäre es mit* E*ssen .


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

...das nette "S" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Weder das E noch das S


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

*D*uisburg??


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

....den *I*gel bitte mal :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Weder das D noch das I


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

...mal das "N" bitte wie Novosibirsk


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Na endlich 

_ _ r n _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

*P*izza?? :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

nix Pizza


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Das "O" wie Osterei?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

...aha, das "B" könnte passen !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Das O ist sehr gut 

_ o r n _ o _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Das B auch 

B o r n _ o _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

*L*asagne! !


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Passt 

B o r n _ o l _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm *H*ummer!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

B o r n h o l _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

Mmmm..............


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl doch noch geschafft wink2

B o r n h o l m :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2020)

Mal das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2020)

jo !!!


*-----e--*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das R


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----re--*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

...und das S


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

...nimm mal das scharfe !!!wink2


*----re--*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch das ß


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

...noch schärfer !!! 

*----re--*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Meinste das Z


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

jup !!! :WOW:


*----re-z*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

aaaaa !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*----reiz*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

...und jetz*t*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

...nix "T"


*----reiz*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-u--reiz*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

..njet, kein "N" 

*-u--reiz*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

...auch kein "A"...kratz..kratz..kratz

*-u--reiz*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Bitte mal ein C wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup:


*-uc-reiz*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Mal das J


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Juc-reiz*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Ich glaube da fehlt noch das K


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2020)

Ahaaa !!!:WOW:


*Juckreiz*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

So schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Jetzt aber erstmal n8t Marco


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "S"!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein moin099


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht das "B" ? Guten Morgen Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Nein auch kein B Frank


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Dann vielleicht das "Z" wie Zyklon!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Ganz weit weg


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Dann eben das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Der *H*ummer vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Nix Hummer


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Das "C" wie Chili!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Wird da nicht angebaut


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Das "F" wie *F*inster!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein F  aber Finster ist es da öfter wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Das "G" eventuell?


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Klasse 

G _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Das "E" wie Essen?

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein E 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm das "D" wie Deutschland!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

G _ _ _ a _ d


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt bitte das "L"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Aber sicher 

G _ _ l a _ d

moin58


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

moin58 moin58,

Nehme mal das "T"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Auch dabei 

G _ t l a _ d


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich den *N*ordpol!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Sofort 

G _ t l a n d


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

...nun noch den *O*tto!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl :WOW:

G o t l a n d :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Das A bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Kommt sofort..


*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _
*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

*S*ofort ist was anderes


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das R


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Aber bestimmt ein E


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Sogar 2x :thumbup:


*_ _ a _ e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Müsste auch ein H dabei sein


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Kein H!! 

Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2020)

Auch keine *T*omate dabei!


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2020)

*D*onnerwetter wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

*D*onnerwetter kommt! 


*_ _ a d e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Na klar....:thumbup:


*_ u a d e _ _ u _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Ich glaube ein G


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Auch das "G". :thumbup:


*G u a d e _ _ u _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Logo...


*G u a d e _ o u _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das L wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

jupp..


*G u a d e l o u _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

und der *P*aul macht fertig


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 


*G u a d e l o u p e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Immer solche Zungenbrecher 

Ein neues

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm* B*erta!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Keine Berta


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Aber bestimmt die *U*te!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Aber sicher 

U _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich *S*abine!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Auch dabei 

U s _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Der kleine *E*mil auch!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich 

U s e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Der *D*om auch!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

klar doch 

U s e d _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich jetzt das "O"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

U s e d o _


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

*M*it dem letzten Buchstaben verabschiede ich mich zur Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

War doch zu einfach 

Klar ist "U s e d o m" :thumbup:

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Die richtigen Buchsstaben erwischt! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Doch noch einer da :WOW: Tote *H*ose heute wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Hallo Rolli, musste leider arbeiten und erst 22.20Uhr Feierabend.

Leider kein "H" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Bei dir weiss ich das ja wink2 aber sonst heute sehr *r*uhig


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Insgesamt wohl auch ruhiger geworden...
Das "R" ist dabei :thumbup:


*_ _ r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das E


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Was ist mit einen S


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ein S! :thumbup:


*_ _ r s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Keine Tomate dabei!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Dann eben zwei K wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Ist wohl auch zu einfach!! 


*K _ r s _ k _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Logo...:thumbup:


*K o r s _ k _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

...und das A bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Das sollst Du bekommen!


*K o r s _ k a*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Kors*i*ka war gerade im TV


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Was für ein Pech für mich..


*K o r s i k a*

Bin dann mal weg. Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

gn8 Frank


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehme mal wieder ein E wie Erika!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

moin58 und ja 

_ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht auch die reizende *B*erta?

Moin Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht die *A*nna?


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ e _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Fehlt die *S*abine?


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Ja die fehlt


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Hab kein *G*lück!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Stimmt nix Glück


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Das M wie *M*artina?


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Immer erst schimpfen dann geht es 

M a _ e _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Die *I*da bitte!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt läuft's 

M a _ e i _ a


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Wenn die *R*ichtigen Buchstaben erwischt werden....


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

M a _ e i r a


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Dann noch die *D*oro!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ist M a d e i r a :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Klar das E wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Na klar, gleich 2 mal! :thumbup:


*_ _ e _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

*O*ho läuft


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Nicht so ganz..Kein O!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl....


*_ _ e _ n _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Falsche *S*telle


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Passt..


*_ _ e _ n s e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Die Ute ist da!


*_ u e _ n s e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht ein Y


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Yes, yes...


*_ u e _ n s e y*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Vorne das G wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Glasklar....:thumbup:

*G u e _ n s e y*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal noch das R :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 

*G u e r n s e y*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

...und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Das "S" bitte schön.


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Kommt sofort 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2020)

Die *T*omate?


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2020)

Keine Tomate


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Dann die *E*rbse...


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Logo

_ _ _ _ e _ _ s _


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Eine *O*range?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein O


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

*P*aprika?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ p e _ _ s _


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

*K*einen Schimmer!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

kein K ist aber ganz bekannt


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

*A*nanas?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ p e _ _ s a

Flüchtlinge


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

*M*andarine! :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Aha 

_ a m p e _ _ s a


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Das *L *wie Lila..


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt gibt aber einer Gas 

L a m p e _ _ s a


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Noch die *D*oro!

Ohne die erwähnten Flüchtlinge hätte es wohl länger gedauert! :thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Sind also doch zu etwas gut 

L a m p e d _ s a


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm noch die *U*te und bin dann weg!  :thx: Gute Nacht Rolli! cu


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl passt wink2

L a m p e d u s a :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Das nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

:tach: mal das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Kein E! mahlzeit47


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Oder so  mal das S


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl...


*_ _ _ _ _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein R!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

aber bestimmt ein A


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

...auch kein A!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

....leider auch kein H!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

*B*löde Insel


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "B"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Yes 2x sogar!  


*_ _ _ o _ o s*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das D


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Nein kein "D"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Nehme mal ein L


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Kein L aber knapp daneben! wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein M wie Manoman


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Yes ein M! Bleib in der Nähe....wink2


M _ _ o _ o s


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Nee ich hab's ein Y :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein Y ist auch dabei!


*M y _ o _ o s*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Ja klar...:thumbup:


*M y k o _ o s*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

...und ein N bitte :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Logo... :thumbup: 


*M y k o n o s*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein M wie Mykonos!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

nee,nee zu leicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Na dann das N für Nordpol...


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Ich hätte gern ein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Volltreffer wink2

_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Das H wie Heinrich!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ja auch 

_ e _ _ h e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

2 x das L wie Lisa!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Da ahnt einer was 

_ e _ _ h e l l e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Das C wie Claudia!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ e _ c h e l l e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein Y wie Yes!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ e y c h e l l e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Zum Schluß das *S*..


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Klar sind die

S e y c h e l l e n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Das nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Mal das B bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Keine Berta!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Nix Ibiz*a* schade


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Nix A!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Mal das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Wieder eine Niete!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Nächste Niete, aber es ziemlich heiß..


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Na klar...wink2


*_ o _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein M vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Wieder kein Glüc*k*! wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Was ist mit dem K


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Klasse....

*
K o _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Es läuft..:thumbup:


*K o _ _ u*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Vermute mal das R


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Vermutest Du richtig...

*
K o r _ u*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

und noch das F


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Logisch! 


*K o r f u*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch noch mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Das P wie Pizza!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Leider keine Pizza


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht ein paar *N*udeln?


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch keine Nudeln


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

*P*ommes !!!...nabend die Herren !!


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

*S*alat? Guten Abend Marco!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch nix Pommes 

Hallo Marco


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht *H*ühnchen!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ _ h _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...mit *K*etchup !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein K


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Ist nix mit Soß/ss/s e


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch geändert kein N


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

ALLES KLAR !!! ...Knall doch mal ein *Z*ebra rin wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

nix Zebra  sind im Stall geblieben


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

Wie schaut es mit *G*ulasch aus!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch nix Gulasch


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...oder *E*rbeneintopf :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2020)

*C*hili *c*on *C*arne!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Keine Erbsensuppe


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

und nix c c c


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...ein *b*lödes Wort !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Nix blöd


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...das nette "R" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein R 

Kleiner Tipp ich habe ein Haustier


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...versuche mal den *i*gel zu wecken ...lol


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ _ h i _ i


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...und doch die *T*omate....igggitttigggittt !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Passt doch 

T _ h i t i


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

*A*hhhaaaaa !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch und nicht blöd 

T a h i t i :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...mal was ganz einfaches:WOW:


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Das kenne ich bei di*R*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2020)

...leider ohne "R" wink2


*-------*


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal ein *a*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2020)

Nehme mal ein E


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:...kein "A" dabei


*-e-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...leider kein "S" dabei !!


*-e-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2020)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehme mal den *N*ordpol!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...kein "H" und auch kein "N" 


*-e-----*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht das C wie Claudia!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...auch die *C*laudia ist nicht dabei 

*-e-----*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Die Klaudia mit K!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...keine *K*laudia dabei, aber sie kommt wenigstens aus Sachsen wink2


*-e-----*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal vielleicht* S*achsen!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...nee, hat aber mit Sachsen zu tunwink2


*-e-----*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Dann viellecht der *I*gel?


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...jup !!! *I*gel der Ober-Sachse:WOW:


*-ei--i-*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich jetzt die *P*aula!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-eip-i-*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Das Z wie Zebra!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-eipzi-*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Das "G" wie Giraffe!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-eipzig*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Das "L" wie Leizig!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Leipzig*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Na dann, weiter geht es


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Logo...:thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...das "N" mal versuchen


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein "N" dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...mal das nette "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein D!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...oder das "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Sorry, auch kein "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...jetzt das "U"


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Ute ist dabei! 



*_ _ _ _ _ a u*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...und das "K" bitte mal wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Klaro.... :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ k a u*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2020)

...und das "C" gleich hinterher


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Es läuft!!! 


*_ _ _ c k a u*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2020)

Bitte mal das Z


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2020)

Na klar...


*Z _ _ c k a u*


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2020)

Dann spiel *i*ch jetzt auch mal mit


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

Logo das i...


*Z _ i c k a u*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

...und das W bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 


*Z w i c k a u*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal normal weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

Dann ist bestimmt die *E*rika dabei!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

...dann aber bestimmt der *I*gel?


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ i _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

...dann auch die *B*erta?


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ i b _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

...die* S*abine?


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ s i b _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

Die *A*nne fehlt noch!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Kommt schon wink2

S a _ s i b a _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

*N*adine auch!! wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Auch dabei 

S a n s i b a _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

*R*osi fehlt noch! Ich verabschiede mich zur Arbeit! :WOW: :angry: :WOW: :angry:


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ist 

S a n s i b a r :thumbup:

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2020)

Na dann geht es weiter! 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2020)

G*a*nz schön kurz


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

...und das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Kein "A" und kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

War das ein Tipp mit *k*ein


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

War kein Tipp und auch kein "K"!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

War klar  mal das S


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Sonnenklar....Es läuft! 


*_ _ _ s _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Wo das "S" ist auch ein "T"! :thumbup:


*_ _ _ s t*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

und da ist das U nicht weit


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Das stimmt...

*_ u _ s t*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Das Wort wollte *i*ch als nächstes


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Logo ein i...

*_ u i s t*


Sorry Rolli, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen! wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Immer diese Ausreden  und das *J*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Ja...ja..ja..

*J u i s t*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Aber es gibt ja noch genug 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Ich fang mal mit dem "M" an!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

M _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Die *U*te bitte!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Auch dabei 

M _ _ _ _ u


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Dann hätte ich gern den* I*gel! wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Kannste haben 

M _ i _ _ u


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Den *N*ordpol bitte!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Logo wink2

M _ i n _ u


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

...und die *A*nne hinterher und ab geht es zur Arbeit! Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Klar ist die Insel

M a i n a u :thumbup:

und cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

Die nächste Insel...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

*H*uuuuhuuuu


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2020)

:abend8: Kein H!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2020)

Dann ein E bitte


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2020)

Ich möchte das *a*


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

2xE, aber kein A!

*_ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Sicher...!  


S _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _*
*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Nix Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Versuche dann mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Richtig 1x:thumbup:

*
S _ _ e _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

V*o*lltreffer :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Das "T" war wohl ein Ausrutscher?  
2x das O:thumbup:


*S _ _ e _ e r o o _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Man muss ja auch erstmal austesten 

und das *P*


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Perfekt! :thumbup:

*S p _ e _ e r o o _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

nun ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Korrekt! 


*S p _ e k e r o o _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

...und das G bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Genau! 

*S p _ e k e r o o g*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

..und der *I*gel macht fertig


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 

*S p i e k e r o o g*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Mal wieder ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Das "O" wie der Ottifant!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Nein ist nicht Langeoog


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

*H*atte ich auch nicht im Sinn!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch kein H


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

...vielleicht der *I*gel?


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ _ i _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich den *N*ordpol und verschwinde zur Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Ist dabei wink2

_ _ i _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n

cu Frank


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2020)

Ich schiebe mal die* D*ora ins Feld.


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein D


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Sie schaut es mit der* A*nna aus?


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein A


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

...vielleicht die Elke?


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ _ i _ _ _ e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

...und die *S*abine?


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

S _ i _ _ _ e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt die *B*erta!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

S _ i _ _ b e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Dann kommt die *P*aula!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Kommt schon 

S p i _ _ b e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

*T*anja möchte auch in die Kälte!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

...und raus ist sie 

S p i t _ b e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das "Z" wie Zufall!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Was für ein Zufall passt rein 

S p i t z b e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2020)

Dann kommt noch das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2020)

Stimmt 

S p i t z b e r _ e n


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

*G*ähnen ist ansteckend. Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ist

S p i t z b e r g e n :thumbup:

n8t Frank :thx:


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Die nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Der *I*gel und ich sagen moin099


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein Igel moin58 Rolli , noch nicht fit?


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Ne*e* noch nicht so ganz :zzzzzz:


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Klar das "E" , hatte auch keine Lust aufzustehen! 


*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Wat muss dat mus*s*


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Wohl wahr aber kein "S"...


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Richtig sogar 2x... :WOW: Es läuft! :WOW:

*_ _ r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Vorne ein F


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Sag ich doch...es läuft...:thumbup: :thumbup:

*F _ r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Hatte Gl*Ö*ck


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

...oder so...wink2

*F _ r ö e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

... und noch das Ä :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: 

* F ä r ö e r*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm das "F" wie Feierabend! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Noch nicht


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Na dann das "A" wie Arbeit! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Siehste das passt 

_ a _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Das "T" wie Tagtraum!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Auch dabei 

T a _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Den* I*gel nehm ich noch!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut 

T a i _ a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Den *N*ordpol!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich wink2

T a i _ a n


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Mit dem "W" wie Welle verabschiede ich mich zur Arbeit und Mundschutz tragen!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Klar ist 

T a i w a n :thumbup:

Viel Spass Frank wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Hatte sehr viel Spaß bei der Arbeit! :angry: ...und in paar Stunden geht es weiter! :angry:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Freut mich für dich 

Bitte das E


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Läuft...


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Voll gut 2x...


*N _ n _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Nein kein "O" , ich dachte schon Du löst ohne Fehlversuch! :supi:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Hab keine *A*hnung


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Oha...aber 1x das "A" ist dabei..., die ersten drei haste schon, der Rest ist ein Klacks! wink2

*N a n _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Logo...läuft doch...gleich 2x...


*N a n t _ _ _ e t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Gibt doch Google  ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Nutze ich auch.... :knie:


*N a n t _ _ k e t*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2020)

Ein C noch 

Die Insel kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2020)

Ich war auch noch nie dort....

*N a n t _ c k e t*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

...und das U 

dachte erst das wäre in China


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Nix China Nord Ost Küste USA, gab in den 80er Spielfilm mit Demi Moore - Ein ganz verrückter Sommer,
da war sie noch Natur pur!


*N a n t u c k e t*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Wer Demi Moore oder die Insel rofl3

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Wahrscheinlich beide...

Ich nehm mal das D wie Demi!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

War klar... Der *I*gel richtet es!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht die *T*omate!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

...aber das "S" wie Sahnehäubchen! :zzzzzz:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut wink2

S _ _ _ _ _ s i


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

...die Claudia mit "C"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

nix mit C wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Ein "D" wie Donnerschlag!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

nee schmeiss mal Google an


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Dr.Google hilft immer?!


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Ich bin schon verwirrt..

Ich nehm ein "E" wie Esel....


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Noch nicht so ganz


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Das E passt 

S _ _ _ _ e s i


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Wenn einem soviel gutes widerfährt das ist schon einen *A*sbach uralt wert! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Lass ihn schmecken 

S _ _ a _ e s i


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Lieber einen Johnny *W*alker oder noch besser einen Dimple!  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Walker passt 

S _ _ a w e s i


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Wir trinken jetzt durcheinander einen *U*nderberg bitte!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Morgen hast du einen dicken Kopf 

S u _ a w e s i


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt noch einen *L*ikör :kotz: und alles ist perfekt.

Nacht Rolli hat Spaß gemacht und bis in ein paar wenigen Stunden!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Klar ist "S u l a w e s i" :thumbup:

n8t Frank schlaf gut


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Weiter geht es  moin58 moin58 


*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

moin58 und das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Keine Sonne dabei!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Zuviel *N*ebel


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

1x N ist dabei...


*_ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Ist aber *R*egen wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Kein Regen, hab den Nebel korrigiert...


*_ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Der Frank kann das *W*etter korrigieren


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Schön wäre es, geh mal 2 zurück...wink2, Kein Wetter dabei!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Aha ein *U*nwetter


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Genau...so sieht hier der Himmel aus...


*U _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

W*a*s soll das den sein


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Logo ein A....Ist eine Insel...haste wahrscheinlich noch nie gehört.. Im Zweifel fragen sie Dr.Google!
 

*U _ _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Keine Dose...nimm den 26sten....


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Was ein Z


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Ziemlich zackig...:thumbup:


*U _ _ a n z*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Google kennt auch nich*t* jede Sandbank


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

20 Quadratkilometer ist ne etwas große Sandbank..westlich von Rügen!   
...und kein "T".


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

*M*ist Insel


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Passt doch...hast Du doch gut hinbekommen!  Wer hat schon was von Sulawesi gehört?


*U m m a n z*

Verabschiede mich bis heute abend!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

frank63 schrieb:


> Passt doch...hast Du doch gut hinbekommen!  Wer hat schon was von Sulawesi gehört?



Ich wink2 war schon auf der Nachbarinsel Bali 

Wieder was bekannteres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2020)

...das "D" wie Duisburg bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ d


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm das "H" wie Hannover!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Das "i" wie Irrenhaus!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Die Irren sind schon in der Zelle


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Dann will ich auch in die *Z*elle!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Die ist doch jetzt belegt


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Für einen Irren ist doch bestimmt noch *P*latz!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Nein leider nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Dann hätte ich gern ein "O" wie Ottifant!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

drei tiefer wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Okay, das "L"?


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Ja :WOW:

_ _ _ _ l _ _ d


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Das "L" für Looser!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Das L ist zweimal 

_ _ l _ l _ _ d


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Das N wie Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ l _ l _ n d


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Das "A" wie Anne!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt aber 

_ a l _ l a n d


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Das "F" wie Frank!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich Frank 

F a l _ l a n d


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2020)

Das "K" wie Karibik!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich die "F a l k l a n d" Inseln :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Ganz bekannt...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Ein K wie Kuba


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Kein Kuba Libre!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Dann ein *D*osenbier wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein Dosenbier!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Also kein *E*x und hopp


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Nein auch das nicht!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Der Igel hilft jetzt auch nicht...2 zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Mach ich *g*erne


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

So ist es gut...:thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ g _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Es läuft...


*_ o _ _ _ g _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das F


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Kein Frank dabei...


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

...und ein B


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Einen zurück bitte!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

*A*ha sehr bekannt


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Logo sehr bekannt aus vielen Filmen...

*_ o _ _ _ g a*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Was ist mit einem M


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Kein M!! Versuch es mit dem 20sten!  wink2  wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch...


*T o _ t _ g a*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Richtig...

*T o r t _ g a*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

*U*nbekannte Insel


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Keine Piratenfilme geschaut Fluchtpunkt war oft Maracaibo oder



*T o r t u g a* 

*Gute Nacht Rolli!*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Haiti wäre einfacher gewesen 

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

und n8t


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

*S*timmt, aber langweilig! :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein S


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2020)

Bestimmt ein *a*?


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Aber sicher 

A _ _ a _ _ a _


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2020)

War ja voll ins *s*chwarze


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Da ja wink2 aber beim S liegste daneben


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm mal das "B" wie Bäcker!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Der ist beschäftigt


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das sehr beliebte "C" wie Claudia!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich 

A _ c a _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Das "Z" wie Zungenbrecher!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

A _ c a _ _ a z


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Kommt schon wink2

A l c a _ _ a z


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

*R*unter von der Insel...wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Wollen sie dort alle 

A l c a _ r a z


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Hat ja auch keiner geschafft....offiziell... Nehm das "T" wie Teresa!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ist "A l c a t r a z" :thumbup:

Bin jetzt erstmal weg bis später und mahlzeit47


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Guten Appetit...bis später...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das E


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein "E"!


----------



## hirnknall (24 Okt. 2020)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich nehme mal das *N* wie "das wa*n*s"


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2020)

Ich versuche mal das S


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2020)

Mal die *B*erta


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Kein "N", kein "S", kein "B"!


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2020)

Ist denn die *D*oris da?


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

*D*oris ist auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2020)

...mal den *C*äsar bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein Cäsar!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2020)

...mal den *A*nton versuchen !


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Guter Versuch...:thumbup:


*A _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2020)

...jetzt kommt *M*artha


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Noch besser...:thumbup: :thumbup:

*A m _ _ m*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Bitte mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Na klar...


*A m r _ m*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

... und das U wie Ute wink2

moin58


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich ist es...

*A m r u m* :thumbup: :thumbup:


mahlzeit47 Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Mal kurz und bündig 

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Mal den *O*ttifanten!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Nein kein Otto wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

...vielleicht das "R"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Ja ging aber schnell 

_ r _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

...eventuell 2xK!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Klasse 

K r k :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Okay wir steigern uns auf 4 Buchstaben...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

O.K. dann auch mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Kein "R" dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Nun das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Mal das A


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "A"...


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

und das S bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Okay ein "S" ist dabei..

*S _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

..ne Tomate gibt es auch..
*
S _ _ t*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Auch eine *L*anguste


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Na logo...

*S _ l t*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Dann das Y 

Sylt war aber schon mal


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Bei den vielen Inseln, habe mir keine Notizen gemacht...

*S y l t*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Naja gibt ja noch ein paar Millionen 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Ein "N" bitte!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein N


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht der *I*gel!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Der schläft schon


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht das "K"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Die *T*omate!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Nix Tomate wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "S" wie Sellerie!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Auch nix Sellerie


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "U" wie Unkraut!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Unkraut passt wink2

_ _ _ _ u


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "R" für Rost!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Zwei tiefer


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "P" wie Pest!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Geht doch 

P _ _ _ u


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hölle!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Leider keine Hölle


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "A" wie Ampel!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Aha :thumbup:

P a _ a u


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "L" wie Linse! tssss


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Doch 

P a l a u :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Bist Du auch schon gewesen? Noch nie gehört..


*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Nee *S*üdsee war ich noch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Ein E wie Eiland wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Kein Eiland, nix E!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das K


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Klasse...:thumbup:


*_ k _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Der Igel ist noch nicht im Winterschlaf! :thumbup:


*_ k i _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Schon wieder *w*ach


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ein "W"...


*_ k i _ _ w _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Aha mach mal das A


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Na klar... :thumbup:


*_ k i _ a w a*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Hau mal das N rein


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Was denn sonst...

*_ k i n a w a*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

frank63 schrieb:


> Was denn sonst...



Naja das O


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Okay..


*O k i n a w a*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Eine ganz bekannte Insel 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

So leicht auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

...nen* O*ttifanten!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ o _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Ein "D" wie Dora!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein D


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Ich nehm mal das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Dann lass ich mal die *B*erta los!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Klar passt 

_ _ _ b o _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Kein R sagt dir Moria was pleas09


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Flüchtlingslager...
Ich nehme das "L" wie Langweile!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Aha :supi:

L _ _ b o _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "S" wie Sonnenschein!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Sicher 

L _ s b o s


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Jo war doch sehr bekannt wink2

L e s b o s :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Ja klar, muss man drauf kommen....

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Nehme ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Leider kann "A" dabei.


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Also kein *I*biza


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Falsche Richtung, kein Ibiza...


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

*K*reta auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Nein kein *K*reta!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Mal das R


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Nein auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Das passt...

*T _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Ni*x* Hans...


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das E


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Okay das passt...:thumbup: :thumbup:

*T e _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Dann auch das X


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Jupp..:thumbup:

*T e x e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

... und das L noch :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2020)

Ja das fehlte noch..

*T e x e l*

Schluß für Heute!  Nacht Rolli snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2020)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _

Muss Morgen auch ganz früh raus wünsche eine n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Mal das "E" wie Esel!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein E


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Das "M" wie Maui!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Na dann eben der *I*gel..


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Der schläft


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

...dann das "U" wie der Uhu??


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Drei tiefer wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Bin schon da 

_ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Aber sicher 

F _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hallig!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich wink2

F _ h r


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Dann hätte ich gern das "Ö"!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Sollst du haben 

F ö h r :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2020)

Ein Neues und ich bin dann weg...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Nehme das E wink2

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Was ist mit einem A


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Ein "A" kommt vor...


*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Ute ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Ein "S" ja....


*_ a _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Otto ist auch dabei!


*_ a _ o s*


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Mal ein M bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Kein "M"! wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Dann eben ein N


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Ein "N" ist dabei!

*N a _ o s*


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

... und noch das X :WOW:

Da sind ja ein paar fast gleich


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Ein Satz mit "X" das passt... :thumbup: 


*N a x o s*

Bin dann gleich weg!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Gut,hier schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Das "T" wie Theo? :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Theo ist in Lodz


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Wie schaut es mit dem "L" wie Lodz aus!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Ist in Lodz geblieben


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Das "S" wie Sieg.


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Das "A" wie Asien?


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Passt nur hinten 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht der *I*gel?


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

Passt 

H _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht auch das "E"?


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

moin58 und nein


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

Die *U*te vielleicht? moin58 moin58


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

Die Ute ist weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

...vielleicht ein *O*ttifant...


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

Der Ottifant ist bei Otto


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

*K*eine Ahnung!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

Kein K wir sind immer noch in Griechenland wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

Das "D" wie Deutschland!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

Aha :thumbup:

H _ d _ a


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rolli! wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

Aber sicher 

H _ d r a


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl ist "H y d r a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2020)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2020)

Da ist bestimmt ein *e *drin?


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Na klar..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2020)

*D*as klappt ja


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein "D"!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Gute*n* Morgen


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Das "N" ist dabei! Moin Rolli!

*_ _ _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Der *I*gel ist auch wach


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Sehr gut...:thumbup: :thumbup:


*_ i _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

*F*alsche Stelle


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

falsche Stelle??? kein F!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

...auch keine Ute...


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Keine Dose...


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Paul ist auch nicht dabei..


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Ein Z wie Zug


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Kein Zug,versuch es mal mit dem 8chten aus dem Alphabet...


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2020)

Heinrich der Wagen bricht, ohne Räder fä*h*rt er nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Ich versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Jawohl das "H" und auch das "S"! :thumbup: :thumbup:


*H i s i n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2020)

Noch ein G 

Aber muss man ja nicht kennen


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

Klar das "G".:thumbup:

*H i s i n g e n*


5.größte Insel Schwedens, halt keine Typische Urlaubsinsel.


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Jaja immer diese Eilande 

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

Ist ein ziemlich großes *E*iland! wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Passt fast immer wink2

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Das A geht 

_ e _ _ _ _ a


----------



## hirnknall (30 Okt. 2020)

Ein *G* wie *G*rams soso


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein G


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

Das "P" wie Pelikan...


----------



## hirnknall (30 Okt. 2020)

Gut wäre auch ein *N* wie *m*acht nix


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Nein aber die gibt es da wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Macht nix


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht das "K"...


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein K 

Blödes Internet mal weg mal da


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hunger..


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Nein bin satt


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

*I*ch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

Kein I sagt dir ein Dreieck etwas wink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2020)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2020)

War ja auch schon mehr wie ein Tipp 

_ e _ _ u _ a


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

*D*as stimmt!  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Klar 

_ e _ _ u d a


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "M" wie Morgen!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ e _ m u d a


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Natürlich :jumping:

_ e r m u d a


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "B" wie Bermuda! 

Bin dann weg. Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Klar ist "B e r m u d a" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

moin58 moin58 an diesem schönen Feiertag...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

moin58 hier ist k*e*in Feiertag


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Kannste wenigstens einkaufen.... Ein "E" kommt vor! :thumbup:


*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Mach ich auc*h* gleich wink2


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

War schon Donnerstag, gestern nur beim Bäcker...Kein "H"


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

M*a*ch alles gleich


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

...auch kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

*S*o bin erstmal weg bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Kein "S" ...bis später...


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Mein *G*ott die Leute kaufen ein als gäbe es die nächsten 100 Jahre nichts


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Kein "G"....tja die Menschen sind verunsichert..keiner weis wie es weiter geht..


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Naja ha*b*e ja noch alles bekommen wink2


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Auch kein "B"..


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Dann ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Ja...:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ o _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Keine Ute, 2 weiter..:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

V*W* dann


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

:thumbup: wink2

*_ e _ _ w o _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Kein "N" ,1x zurück!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

*M*ach ich glatt


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Na klar....:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ w o _ m*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Ein L vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Sogar 2x :thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ e l l w o _ m*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Schon wieder so eine San*d*bank


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

...kein "D"...


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Dann das R bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Ein "R" ist auch dabei..

*_ e l l w o r m*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

...und noch das *P* 6x7 km sage doch Sandbank


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Na dann eben eine Sandbank...wink2

*P e l l w o r m
*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Mach ich auch mal eine Sandbank 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal das "E"....


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Leider kein E


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Dann eben das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Volltreffer 

_ a _ a _ a _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht auch das "S" wie Sonne?


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

_ a _ a _ a s _ a _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "K" wie Konrad!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Schon da 

_ a _ a _ a s k a _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Dann nehm ich mal ein "G" wie Golf!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Das ist mal eine Sandbank die man kennt 

_ a _ a g a s k a _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Ziemlich kleine Sandbank :thumbup: Nehme mal das *D*onnerwetter!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Zumindest eine die man kennt wink2

_ a d a g a s k a _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Bin noch nie dagewesen! Nehme jetzt das "M" wie Minze!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Passt 

M a d a g a s k a _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

...zum guten Schluß den *R*egen! :schirm6:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Klar ist "M a d a g a s k a r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Ein weiteres Eiland....

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

*K*lar kennt man ja von dir


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Kein "K".


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Der *I*gel muss mal raus


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Der Igel ist im Winterschlaf...


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Mal das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Nix "E"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Es fehlen 2 Punkte! wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Dann tue ike mal *Ö*ken wink2


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Okidoki....

*_ _ ö _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

*B*rösel


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Kein Brösel...


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Einen zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

*T*ue ich glatt


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Gute Entscheidung...

*T _ ö _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Na klar...

*T _ ö r _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Keine A*H*nung verstehe von Sandbänken nix


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Kein "H" . Ist die 6st.größste Sandbank Schwedens!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Sag dazu nichts mehr  bitte ein j


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Was willste denn..passt doch..

*T j ö r _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Jaja ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Passt...:thumbup:


*T j ö r n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

So mal was für frank 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

*S*chön für mich. Ick freu mir riesig! :WOW: :WOW: :thumbup: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Glückstreffer 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "K" wie Ko.


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Ja auch irgendwo 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ k _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "G" wie Golf!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Warst bestimmt schon mal da 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ k _ _ g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

*N*e auf Tjörn war ich schon mal, hatte eine Tante in Schweden!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Auf Bermuda kommste nicht aber hier alle Sandbänke 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n n _ k _ _ g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Soviel Sandbänke mit15 Buchstaben gibt es auch nicht...
Ich nehm dann mal das "H" wie Hunger! wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Logo 

S _ h _ _ _ _ _ n n _ k _ _ g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

*O*ttifanten sind auch dabei!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Sogar ganz viele 

S _ h _ _ _ _ o n n _ k o o g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

...und der *I*gel gehört auch dazu!:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Klar

S _ h i _ _ _ o n n i k o o g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Sicher

S _ h i _ r _ o n n i k o o g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "E" wie Essen!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Logo

S _ h i e r _ o n n i k o o g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Jo

S _ h i e r m o n n i k o o g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2020)

Zum Schluß das "C"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2020)

Sagte ich ja was leichtes für frank 

"S c h i e r m o n n i k o o g " :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Die nächste Sandbank!   wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

*G*laub ich dir glatt moin58


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Moin Rolli! Glück gehabt..:thumbup:


*G _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Muss j*A* auch mal sein


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Ein "A" gibts auch..

*G _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Da ist der *N*ordpol nicht weit


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Nicht wirklich...:thumbup:

*G _ _ n _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Na klar...

*G _ _ n _ a n d*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Bitte mal ein L


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Logo...:thumbup:


*G _ _ n l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

... und das Ö bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Sollst Du haben...

*G _ ö n l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Wa*r* ja mal eine bekannte Sandbank


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Richtig... :thumbup:

*G r ö n l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Nehm mal den *I*gel..


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Im Winterschlaf


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Das A macht es wieder 

_ a _ a _ a _


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das "T" wie Tag!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

nein leider kein T


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das "S" wie Sieg!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Schon besser wink2

_ a _ a _ a s


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Die *B*erta kommt nach vorn!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Klar doch 

B a _ a _ a s


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Logo 

B a h a _ a s


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das "M" wie Musik!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Klar sind die "B a h a m a s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das nächste Ziel..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Ab in die *K*aribik wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Nix Karibik...


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Dann *S*üdsee


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Auch nicht die Südsee...


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Ab ins *M*ittelmeer


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das bist Du richtig! 


*M _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Wollte schon in den *A*tlantik


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup:
*
M _ _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nord


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Na klar....

*M _ n _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Der Emil kommt auch mit..:thumbup:

*M e n _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Dann auch der *O*tto


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Otto auch..

*M e n o _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Dann ein kleines C bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das kleine c auch


*M e n o _ c a*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Da fehlt noch das N glaube ich wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Das glaube ich nicht! :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Aha er passt auf  dann das Finale *R* :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Meinst Du das ich ein "N" für ein "R" durchgehen lasse?!

*M e n o r c a*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Wer weiss 

Hier schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Bin jetzt aber erstmal weg :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehm den *A*nfang!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Kannst dir ja schon mal Gedanken machen 

_ a _ _ a _ _ _

und weg


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehm das "B" wie Barbados! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Passt 

B a _ b a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Das "S" wie die Sonne! :rock:


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Aber nur im Internet  Moin

B a _ b a _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

*O*kay, hier sind 19 Grad! Moinsen Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Hier ist der Regen wärmer geworden 

B a _ b a _ o s


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Kein *R*egen!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Kommt noch 

B a r b a _ o s


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Egal, muss ja nur noch zur Arbeit. Nehme das "D" wie dunkle Wolken!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Jo ist "B a r b a d o s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Die nächste bitte...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Nehme ich auch mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Gute Wahl..

*_ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

... und ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Auch ein "S" ist dabei..

*_ a _ s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Kein Hans dabei.


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Ne Tomate ist dabei!

*_ a _ s t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Kein Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

...auch kein Paul!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Auch keine Ute! Nimm mal den letzten von der Ute! wink2

Bin dann arbeiten! :angry: :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Gut das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Okay...:thumbup:

*_ a _ s t e _*

Bis heute Abend haste die Lösung. Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Erstmal ein R 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2020)

Das "R" ist schonmal richtig!

*_ a _ s t e r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2020)

Ein M wie Manfred


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Kein "M", einen zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Wenn du meinst  ein L


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Logo...:thumbup:

*_ a l s t e r*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Die Alster kenne ich ja aber was das sein soll ??? ein Z


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Ist eine dänische Urlaubsinsel und fängt mit dem ersten Buchstaben meines Vornamen an.
Also kein "Z"!!!!! Mit Deinen Worten ist es wohl eine Sandbank! wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Kannste mal sehen da war ich sogar schon mal wusste gar nicht das es eine Insel ist war ja auch nur auf der Durchfahrt 

Ein "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Geschafft...

*F a l s t e r*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Na dann auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" bitte.


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Na klar 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "E"!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ a _ _ _ e _ a _


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "S".


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ _ e s a s


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Das "T" wie Teufel!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein Teufel


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Richtig 

_ a r _ _ e s a s


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Das "U" wie Unbekannt!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Passt doch wink2

_ a r _ u e s a s


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Das "M" wie Musik!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Aber sicher 

M a r _ u e s a s


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2020)

Bist Du bestimmt schon gewesen...

Das "Q" zum Schluß...

Bin dann arbeiten!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2020)

Sagte schon mal in der Südsee war ich noch nicht 

Ist "M a r q u e s a s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Jo bitte ein E


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Jo ein "E" sollst Du haben...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Dann auch ein S


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Ein "R" gibt es auch!


*_ _ _ _ _ r e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Vielleicht auch ein A


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Auch ein "A"..:thumbup:

*_ _ _ a _ r e*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Kein "H" wie Humor dabei.


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Auch keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Auch keine Ute!

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2020)

Otto ist dabei! :thumbup:

*_ o _ a _ r e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Der ist noch nicht im Winterschlaf...

*_ o _ a i r e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Probiere mal das V 

moin58


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Kein Victory für Trump. Nimm mal den anderen...


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Meinste den *B*iden


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Genau...
*
B o _ a i r e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Richtig..:thumbup:

*B o n a i r e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Versuche mal das "E"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Na denn eben das "R"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich auch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "S" wie Sieg!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Ebenfalls nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Das "Z" wie Zyklon...


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Oh ganz weit weg


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das "D" wie Dankbarkeit! 

und verschwinde zur Arbeit. Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2020)

Ist dabei wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ d _

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "A" wie Arbeit.


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2020)

Passt auch 

_ _ _ _ a _ d _


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2020)

Das "K" wie kalt.


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ k k a _ d _


----------



## hirnknall (6 Nov. 2020)

*O*k sosoDer von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz.


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2020)

Logo 

_ o k k a _ d o


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2020)

Dann bitte das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Logo 

H o k k a _ d o


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Dann den* I*gel!


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Ja ist "H o k k a i d o" :thumbup:

moin58


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Moin Rolli...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal ein E bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Na klar...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal das A


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Kein "A" dabei.


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Da kann geholfen werden...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ e r _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

...kein Otto...


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Auch keine Ute...


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Bitte mal ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Nein auch keine Tomate..


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Was ist mit einem H


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

...kein h...geh mal an das Ende vom ABC...wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2020)

Ein Z wie Zombie


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2020)

Genau...:thumbup:

*Z _ _ e r _*


----------



## hirnknall (8 Nov. 2020)

Wie wäre es mit einem *N* wie Dingens soso


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Na klar...

*Z _ _ e r n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Nehme mal das P


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Das ist auch dabei..

*Z _ p e r n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

... und noch das Y


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Yes...:thumbup:

*Z y p e r n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal eine neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Mal das "S" für Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Ja ist da wink2

_ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Das "F" wie Frost?


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Okay dann nehme ich das "B".


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

...aber das "E" wie Eis bestimmt..


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Leider auch nicht 

Bleib mal bei meinen vorherigen Wort


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hoch...


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Sehr gut 

H _ _ s _ h _


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Vielleicht das "N"?


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Logo 

H _ n s _ h _


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Das "O" wie Ottifant?


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Passt wink2

H o n s _ h _


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Klar doch 

H o n s c h _


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl ist "H o n s c h u" :thumbup:

Jetzt erstmal Mittag bis später


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Einmal neu...

*_ _ _ _ _*

mahlzeit47 Rolli! Guten Appetit!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2020)

Nehme mal das B


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein "B"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Moin und ein A


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Moin und kein "A".


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Okay ein "E" ist dabei..:thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

...leider auch kein "S"...


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal das R bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

...auch kein "R"...


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Kein "U", fehlen 2 Punkte..wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Also dann das Ü wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Genau...

*_ ü _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Gleich 2x.. :thumbup:

*_ ü n e n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Dann noch das F :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Das "F" korrekt..

*F ü n e n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Mal was ganz schweres wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" wie Arbeit.


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Der* I*gel dabei?


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Sogar in Begleitung 

I _ i _ a


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Das "Z" wie Zypern!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Bist ja richtig gut 

I _ i z a


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das "B" wie Berta und verschwinde zur Abeit! Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl ist "I b i z a" :thumbup:

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2020)

Noch was schweres hinterher...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2020)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2020)

Na klar...

*_ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2020)

Ein Nordpol ist auch dabei...

*_ _ a n _*


...hallo und bin auch gleich wieder weg ...


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2020)

Dann ein schnelles D


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2020)

Ist dabei...:thumbup:

*_ _ a n d*


...und weg...bis dann...


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2020)

Ein Ö bitte wink2

und cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2020)

Ja...das "Ö"....:thumbup:

*Ö _ a n d*


Das nächste ist wieder eine Sandbank! rofl3


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Erstmal das L wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Logo....:thumbup: :thumbup:

*Ö l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Du willst eine Sandbank sollste haben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Na dann fang ich mal mit dem "A" an!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Dann ist das "E" auch nicht weit!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

... und öfter 

_ _ e _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Dann hätte ich gern die *U*te!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Kannste haben 

_ u e _ _ e _ e _ _ u _ a


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "T"!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Passt 

_ u e _ t e _ e _ t u _ a


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Jetzt bitte das "R"!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Logo wink2

_ u e r t e _ e _ t u r a


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Das "N" wie Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Klar doch wink2

_ u e r t e _ e n t u r a


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Mit dem "F" geht es weiter! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich 

F u e r t e _ e n t u r a


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Das "V" wie Victory!! dance2 dance2


...und bin dann :mussweg:

Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl ist "F u e r t e v e n t u r a" :thumbup:

Bis dene Frank


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Die nächste bitte...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

... und das nächste E


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Kein "E" !


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Dann ein A wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

1x das "A"..

*_ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Das T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Auch die Tomate ist dabei..:WOW:

*_ a _ t _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Das R passt auch meist


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Richtig...

*_ a _ t r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Okay die Ute...

*_ a _ t r u _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2020)

Hau mal ein L rein


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2020)

Okay...

*_ a l t r u _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Hinten ein M wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Passt...

*_ a l t r u m*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

...und vorne ein B wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Bravo...:thumbup:

*B a l t r u m*

n8t Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2020)

Gibt es ein *e*?


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Ja aber nicht im Wort


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehm das "A" .


moin58 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Schon besser wink2

_ a _ a _ a _ _ _

moin58 Frank


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Das "S" wie die Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

So eben 

_ a _ a _ a _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Das "O" wie Ottifant!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ a _ a _ o s


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Das "G" bitte.


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Passt 

G a _ a _ a g o s


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Das "P" wie Paul!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Sicher wink2

G a _ a p a g o s


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Das "L" wie die Last.


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Ging ja schnell 

G a l a p a g o s :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Vielleicht gibt es nicht mehr so viele Inseln...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Och noch g*e*nug


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

...und noch mehr Sandbänke...:WOW: 1x E kommt vor..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal das A


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Kein "A".

Fahre jetzt schuften..:angry: :WOW: :angry: :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

...und mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2020)

Okay, gleich vorne.:thumbup:

*S _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2020)

...so gerade eben...:thumbup:

*S _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2020)

Der *I*gel ist gerade wach


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2020)

Alles klar...:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

*S i _ i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Nehme mal das L wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Logo...das "L"...:thumbup:

*S i _ i l i e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

moin58 Frank und ein Z


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

moin58 Rolli und das "Z" :thumbup: 

*S i z i l i e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Na dann mal das "S"...


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Dann nehme ich das "E".


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

...aber bestimmt das "A"?


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ a _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Das "W" wie wach..


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Ja merke ich 

_ a w a _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Der *I*gel ist auch nicht weit..


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Stimmt wink2

_ a w a i i


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Jetzt nehm ich das "H" wie Hawaii und ab dahin...:supi:


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Jo ist "H a w a i i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Die nächste Sandbank...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

So eine l*a*nge


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Jupi..ganz knapp...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Kein Nordpol.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Versuche mal das G


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein "G"..


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2020)

Versuche mal das E


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Ein "E" ist dabei...:thumbup:

*_ _ e _ _ a*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2020)

...das "S" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehme den *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Kein "S" und auch kein "I" !


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Mal das R versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

R wie richtig 

*_ _ e r _ a*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Na klar...:thumbup:

*_ _ e r b a*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

... und das D bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

...und auch das "D" ...

*D _ e r b a*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Dann noch das J


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Das fehlte noch...:thumbup:

*D j e r b a*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Noch ein Eiland 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehm mal das "A".


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Das "S" wie Super...


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Leider nicht Super


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Das "T" wie Trübsal...


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein T


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Ein "D" wie Dummheit...


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Ein weniger


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

..dann eben das "C" wie Claudia.


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Geht doch 

C a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Der *I*gel muss her...


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Jetzt läuft's 

C a _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rum...


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Passt 

C a _ r i


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Das "P" wie der Pilz..


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl ist "C a p r i" :thumbup:

Jetzt erstmal Mittag bis später


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2020)

Guten Appetit....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2020)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Passt....:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Kein "E" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

Versuche dann mal das R


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Netter Versuch, aber kein "R"...


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

Was ist mit dem S


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein "S"...


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

und ein H vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Kein "H" , ein weiter...


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

Da muss ich den *I*gel wecken


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Stimmt...

*_ _ _ _ _ a i*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

Ach *d*u je wat is dat denn


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein "D" ...Hast jetzt bis heute Abend Zeit. idk


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

Ein K wie Korea


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2020)

Läuft doch...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ k a i*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2020)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Hast die Zeit genutzt...

*_ o _ o k a i*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Nein nur mal unter Hawaii nachgeschaut  wegen ai wink2

Bitte mal das M


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Nix kleine Sandbank...Logo das "M"..


*M o _ o k a i*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

aber arg unbekannt wink2 und das L


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Klar Maui und Oahu sind sehr bekannt..

*M o l o k a i*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Mal wieder was vernünftiges 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Na dann ist bstimmt ein "E" dabei.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Dann ist es auch nichts *v*ernünftiges...:angry:


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

doch,doch aber nix V


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

hole mal wieder den armen *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf..


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Der macht es wieder 

_ _ _ _ _ _ i _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Bestimmt aber ein "A".


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Volltreffer 

A _ _ a _ _ i _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Das "N" wie Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Klar doch 

A _ _ a n _ i _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Das "L" wie Luxus:


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Logo 

A _ l a n _ i _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Okay dann noch das "S".


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich 

A _ l a n _ i s


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Zum Schluss das "T" wie Tomate!

Ich bin dann mal wieder arbeiten! cu Rolli.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

und passt ist "A t l a n t i s" :thumbup:

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Okay weiter!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Wieder mal das A


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Logo, gleich 2x..
*
_ a _ _ a _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Der *I*gel möchte


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Überredet..kann mitkommen..

*_ a _ _ a _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Klasse..:thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ a n i _ n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Habe kein*e* Ahnung wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Dafür läuft es doch super..1x das "E" :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Aha und das T


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Logo..gleich vorne..:thumbup:

*T a _ _ a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Da gibt e*s* die Teufel wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

Genau..aber nicht die Roten Teufel...

*T a s _ a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Nee die Tas*m*anischen sind bissiger


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2020)

War wohl zu einfach. Bin dann weg...Nacht Rolli. Bis morgen! 

*T a s m a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2020)

Bin auch früh weg heute 

Hier das neue

_ _ _ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Moin *R*olli! Heute denn schon fit!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Moin Frank ja gleich noch einen Termin  kein R


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Dann eben das "E".


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Nee auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Dann wecke ich wieder den *I*gel!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Sehr gut  war schon in Wartestellung 

I _ _ _ i _


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Vielleicht das "C" wie Claudia!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Auch dabei 

I _ c _ i _


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich 

I _ c _ i a


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Holen wir das "S" wie die Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Schon da 

I s c _ i a


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hunger.


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl ist "I s c h i a" :thumbup:

So bin heute mal früher weg bis heute Abend  vielleicht  :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

Bis dann Rolli!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2020)

Bitte mal ein A


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2020)

So gerade eben...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2020)

Dann den *I*gel der ist noch wach


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2020)

Der arme Igel, kein Winterschlaf..

*_ _ _ _ _ i _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2020)

Ein E wie Einfach


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2020)

Okay..:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ i _ e a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2020)

Passt auch..:thumbup: :thumbup:

*N e _ _ _ i n e a*


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehme an, Ulrike ist auch da


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2020)

Logo....:thumbup:

*N e u _ u i n e a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2020)

...und das G bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2020)

Das fehlte noch...:thumbup:

*N e u g u i n e a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2020)

Mal ein *s*...........


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl 

_ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ s _ _ a


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2020)

Vielleicht ein *d*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Den* I*gel holen wir auch das dem Winterschlaf!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Kein D aber ein I 

_ _ _ s i _ a


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Der *R*ote Korsar....


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Passt 

_ _ r s i _ a


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Das "O" wie *O*ttifant!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Aber klar 

_ o r s i _ a


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Das "K" wie Korsika.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl ist das nette "K o r s i k a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Weiter geht es ...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Nehme mal das A


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Dann eben ein E


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Okay das E! 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Mal den *I*gel ran lassen


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Der bleibt im Winterschlaf! wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein N!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Dann ein H


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Okay, ein H ist dabei..

*_ h _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Was ist mit einem S


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein S!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Kein O wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Ja, es läuft..

*_ h u _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Auch gut..

*_ h u _ e t*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Okay Paul kommt...

*P h u _ e t*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

,,, und jetzt der *K*arl wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

...der fehlt noch..

*P h u k e t*


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Noch ein Betthupferl 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Das B wie Bett!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Passt 

_ _ b _


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "A" bitte.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ b a


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ l b a


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Das "E" wie Elba! 

Bin dann weg! Gute Nacht Rolli.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl ist "E l b a" :thumbup:

night8 Frank


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2020)

Weiter geht es.

*_ _ _ _ _ _*

moin58 Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2020)

*M*oin Frank


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein "M".


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2020)

Okay ein A. :thumbup:

*_ _ a _ _ _*

Bin dann erstmal weg.


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2020)

... und ein E 

Bis dene wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2020)

Wieder da, kein "E".


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2020)

Mal das S bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2020)

Supi 2x..:thumbup:

*_ _ a s _ s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2020)

Einmal *I*gel bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2020)

Der Igel bleibt im Winterschlaf! wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute 

Moin


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2020)

mahlzeit47 Rolli...!

Leider auch kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2020)

Dann ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2020)

Okay...:thumbup:

*_ _ a s o s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2020)

Nehme mal das X


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2020)

Ein Satz mit X, das war wohl nix! ohno


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2020)

Yes..:thumbup:

*T _ a s o s*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2020)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2020)

Geschafft..:thumbup:
*
T h a s o s*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2020)

Gut geraten noch nie gehört 

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _

Heute frei ?


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "E".

Durfte heute um 14:30Uhr beginnen!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein E


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Geht immer 

_ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Das "N" wie Nordpol?


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein N


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein S


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Nee kein Regen


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Okay dann nehmen wir das "F" wie Frost!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Nichts für mein Haustier wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Ein "H" wie Hamster?


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Nicht mein Haustier


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Du hast einen *I*gel?


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Ja in der Gartenlaube 

_ i _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Das "C" wie Claudia..


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Weder mit C noch mit K


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Ich *w*eiss nicht!!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Dafür passt es aber 

_ i _ w a _


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Das "B" wie die Berta! ohno


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Ich hab immer noch keinen *P*lan!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Drei tiefer


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal das "M"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

So jetzt aber 

M i _ w a _


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Das "D" wie Danke!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Ist doch sehr bekannt wink2

M i d w a _


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2020)

Sehr bekannt! :thumbup: Nehme das "Y" wie Yes!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2020)

Auch ein klasse Film 

M i d w a y :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

moin58 Rolli,

Midway nie zuvor gehört. Weiter geht es!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Kulturb*a*nause


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Das stimmt..:thumbup:

*A _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Dann mal ein E


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Es läuft. 

*A _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Mal das R


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Kein "R"! Zu früh gelobt! tssss


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

HeHe  und dann ein S


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein "S"! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Glückstreffer...

*A _ e _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Meins*t* du


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Wer weiß das schon! 

*A _ e _ t e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Klasse.. 

*A _ e u t e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

...und noch das L 

soviel zu Glück gehabt


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Okay passt!  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup: 

*A l e u t e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Mal was leichtes für den Frank wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das "Z" wie Zufall! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

nix Zufall


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Ja kann man eingehen wink2

_ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Das "N" wie nein!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Ein zu hoch wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Gut kombiniert 

_ _ m _ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ m a _ r a


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Das "S" wie Schluss!

Bin dann arbeiten! cu Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Passt wink2

S _ m a _ r a

Viel Spass Frank


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Das "U" wie Urlaub! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Wie Urlaub wink2

S u m a _ r a


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2020)

Das "T" wie Traum! 

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2020)

Ja ist "S u m a t r a" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2020)

Geht weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2020)

*A*ber nur kurz jetzt bin gleich weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2020)

Kein A!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2020)

Dann eben ein E


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2020)

Bei dem Argument, okay..

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2020)

...und ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2020)

Keine *S*onne!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2020)

Versuche dann ein R wink2

Bin weg bis dene :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2020)

Okay ein R gibts auch..!

*_ e _ _ _ _ r _*

Bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Oh yes..:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ o r _*

Moin Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Guten *M*orgen Frank


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Wieder zu leicht...

*_ e _ _ _ o r m*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

*H*abe keine Ahnung


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Leider kein H! Hab ich mich getäuscht!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Kein U, zwei weiter....


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Ein V*W*


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Jo..das W. :thumbup:

*_ e _ _ w o r m*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Hier ist wieder ein Exper*t*e für Sandbänke gefragt


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Warum jetzt das T? Nix T!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Der bleibt im Winterschlaf! 3 weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Ja dann mal ein L wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Geht doch..:thumbup:
*
_ e l l w o r m*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Ich glaube ein P


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Passt doch..

*P e l l w o r m*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Sag dazu nichts engel09

auf ein neues

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Dann nehmen wir doch das E für Engel Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

passt wink2

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das S für Sonne.


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Ist nix mit Sonne


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das T wie Trübsal!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

auch nix Trübsal


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das R wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Ja ist da 

_ _ _ _ r e _


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Noch nicht was ist jetzt wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das N wie Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ r e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

*W*ohl nicht, vielleicht jetzt!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Dreh das W mal um


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das M wie Mittelmeer!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

oder wie Mittag wink2

_ _ m _ r e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das K wie kalt!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Da ist es aber nicht kalt 

K _ m _ r e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Das O wie Ostsee!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

Klar sind die "K o m o r e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Die nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Guten Morg*e*n


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Guten Morgen, aber kein E!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein A wie Administrator


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Ist dabei.:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Mal das S


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Kein S, keine Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Mal ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein R!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Jawohl der Otto..:thumbup:

*_ o _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Kein M, keine Maus.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein P!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein U!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

*I*gel marsch


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Bleibt im Winterschlaf..


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Das ist *b*löd


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Auch kein "B"!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Yes ein N..

*_ o n _ a*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Sehr wohl...:thumbup:
*
T o n _ a*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

...und noch das G


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Genau passt! :thumbup:

*T o n g a*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Hier mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bin erstmal weg bis dann :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das"E"!

Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Jo klar 

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "S" bitte.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Dann bestimmt das A wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Dann eben die *T*omate!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

auch nix Tomate


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Vielleicht ne *G*urke!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

auch nix Gurke


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Dann das "K" wie Kohl!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

auch nix Kohl


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Dann das M wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein höher


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Das N wie Nudeln!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ e _ n _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Das L wie Linsen!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Drei höher wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Das O wie Olive!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ist der Salat ja gleich fertig 

_ e _ n _ o n


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Dann holen wir mal den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Gute Idee wink2

_ e _ n i o n


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Das U wie Unkraut!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Kommt der auch in den Salat wink2

_ e u n i o n


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Nein...nehme jetzt das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Jo passt ist "R e u n i o n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2020)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2020)

Ein E wie Esel


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2020)

Kein E wie Esel!


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2020)

Dann ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2020)

Okay das "A" passt..:thumbup:

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2020)

Ein S wie Salat


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Salat zum Frühstück. Perfekt..:thumbup:

*S a _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Gu*t*en Appetit wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Es läuft..:thumbup:

*S a _ t _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Vielleicht ein L


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Läuft doch nicht...Kein L!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Kein M, einen weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Aha der *N*ordpol


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Ja klar..wink2

S a n t _ _ _ n


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Okay für Otto..:thumbup:

*S a n t o _ _ n *


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Dann das R wie Rolli


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Passt auch..

*S a n t o r _ n*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

...und zum Schluss kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

...und schon wieder aus dem Winterschlaf gerissen...
*
S a n t o r i n*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Ja Tierquälerei 

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Dann nehmen wir doch gleich mal wieder den* I*gel!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Ich bin doch kein Tierquäler


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Dann das S!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Dann eben das E!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Dann das N!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

..dann eben das O wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Geht doch 

_ o _ _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" vielleicht?

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein R 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Vielleicht das L?


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

...dann das B wie Bett!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

_ o b _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Das "G" wie Grauen!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ o b _ g o


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich wink2

_ o b a g o


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "T" wie Treffer!

n8t Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2020)

Jawohl ist "T o b a g o" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Die nächste bitte...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Wie immer ein E


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Dieses Mal leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal ein A wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Na klar..

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Bitte mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Volltreffer..:thumbup:

*S _ _ a _ _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Logo..:thumbup:

*S _ _ a _ h _ s*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Versuche mal das R


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Netter Versuch, aber kein R.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

mal das T versuchen


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Treffer...

*S _ _ a t h _ s*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Ein O gibts auch..:thumbup:

*S _ _ a t h o s*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Dann auch das K wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Klasse..

*S k _ a t h o s*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2020)

Der arme Igel.. :thumbup:

*S k i a t h o s*

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2020)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Ich nehme das S.


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Moin und nein wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Moin *R*olli!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein R


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

*F*ängt ja gut an!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Geht so weiter


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "E".


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Die *A*rbeit!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ _ a _ a


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Das M wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Nein noch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Das "T" wie Teatime!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

_ t _ a _ a


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Das "O" wie Otto!

Bin weg!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein oh wink2

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Dann nehm ich das "H" wie Hochsommer!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Das H ja aber nix Sommer 

_ t h a _ a


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Das "K" wie Kapitän!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ t h a k a


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2020)

Jetzt hole ich den *I*gel wieder mal aus dem Winterschlaf! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2020)

Tierquäler 

"I t h a k a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Ich bin ein Tierquäler, nur weil der arme Igel aus Deiner Gartenlaube gestört wird! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Hehe ist doch nur *S*pass


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Moin Rolli, leider kein S.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

M*o*in Frank


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Oh ein O ist dabei! 


*_ _ _ _ _ o _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Schnell den *I*gel dann ist ruh


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Der arme Igel, ist aber dabei...

*_ _ _ _ _ o _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal ein E


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Klaro, es läuft...

*_ e _ _ _ o _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Logo... :thumbup: 

*_ e _ _ _ o n i _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Ein S wie Sonne


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Nix S, nix Sonne...


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Also kein *A*donis


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Treffer...

*_ e _ a _ o n i a*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Ein D vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Nein kein D.


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Dann eben das K


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Passt...:thumbup:

*K e _ a _ o n i a*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

...und das L


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Logo..:thumbup:

*K e _ a l o n i a*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

...und das F :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Genau...:thumbup: 

*K e f a l o n i a*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2020)

Nehme mal das "S" wie Schnee!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein S


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Das T ist Tief


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "E"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Vielleicht das "L"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Ein weniger


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Dann eben die Klaudia mit "K"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Geht doch 

K _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Das "O" wie Otto.


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Aha 

K o _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rolli! wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Wieder da 

K o r _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

K o r f _


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Das "U" wie Urlaub!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2020)

Jawohl ist "K o r f u" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2020)

Die Nächste.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

mahlzeit47 und ein E bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Mahlzeit und das E kommt! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

...und das A bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Kein A!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Okay das S.

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

Dann ein R wie Rolf


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Nen Rolli ist dabei...

*_ _ _ _ e _ r _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Ist auch dabei.. :thumbup:

*_ _ _ t e _ r _ s t_*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto 

Bin jetzt erstmal weg bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Sogar 2x :thumbup:

*_ o _ t e _ r _ s to*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

Nehme mal das M


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Passt...

*M o _ t e _ r _ s to*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Alles klar..:thumbup:

*M o n t e _ r _ s to*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Da muss der *I*gel wieder mal ran


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Tierquäler..

*M o n t e _ r i s t o*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

... und noch das C


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Logo..:thumbup: 

*M o n t e c r i s t o*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Sehe keine Sonne


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Passt besser wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Vielleicht auch das "A" wie Arbeit.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ _ a _ e _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Das "H" wie Heiter.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Auch nix Heiter


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Das "P" wie Pause!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Machen wir wink2

_ _ a _ e _ _ _ p e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ u a _ e _ _ u p e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Klar doch 

_ u a _ e _ o u p e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Klar 

_ u a d e _ o u p e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Das "L" wie Luftzug!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

_ u a d e l o u p e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2020)

Das das "G" wie Gewitter!


...und tschüss...


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2020)

Jawohl ist "G u a d e l o u p e" :thumbup:

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

moin58 Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Moin Frank  mal das A


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Guter Anfang! 

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal das R


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Richtig..

*_ _ r _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

... und ein E bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein E!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

*O*ch nee


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

...sorry auch kein Otto!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

na.. dann ein S


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Einen weiter..wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Okay...

*_ _ r _ _ a t _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Ein Z wie Zwiebel


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Keine "Z" wie Zwiebel...


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Kein P.  Zwei weiter..wink2 wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Ach der *R*olli


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Der Tipp war mies, Rolli hatten wir ja schon...Sorry, Sorry..denk mal an Deine Gartenlaube!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Meinst den *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Genau den, wir Tierquäler! 

*_ i r i _ a t i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Ja,ja musste ja *k*ommen wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Klasse..

*K i r i _ a t i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

...und noch das B


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2020)

Logo...passt... 
*
K i r i b a t i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2020)

Möchte mal ein *e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

Ich quäle wieder den *I*gel!


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2020)

Ich gehe in den *G*arten


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Kein Igel im Garten


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

Ich freue mich auf die *A*rbeit! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Glaube ich 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

Wie schaut es mit dem *M*aulwurf aus!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

M _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Aber sicher 

M o _ _ _ e _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

Das "T" wie Tiefpunkt!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

M o _ t _ e _ _ a t


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

Dann nehm ich 2x das "R" wie Rotation!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Frank rotiert 

M o _ t _ e r r a t


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

In zwei Stunden bei der Arbeit rotiere ich. Das ist *s*icher. :angry:


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Hehe :thumbup:

M o _ t s e r r a t


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2020)

Das "N" wie Nachtruhe!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2020)

Jawohl ist "M o n t s e r r a t" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Weiter bei der Inselsuche..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Nehme mal das E


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Gleich 2x :thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Mal das A bitte und n'Abend


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Hallo Rolli, leider kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Dann eben ein S


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Sicher, sicher..:thumbup: 

*S _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein "H" .


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Auch keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Was ist mit einem R


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Richtig..

*S _ _ e _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Lass mal den *I*gel raus


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Gute Entscheidung mit dem i, schlecht für den Igel(Tierquälerei) wink2

*S _ i e _ e r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2020)

Okay..

S p i e _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal den doppelten *O*tto


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2020)

Otto darf nicht fehlen! :thumbup: :thumbup:

*S p i e _ e r o o _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2020)

Der *K*arl auch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2020)

Klasse..:thumbup:

*S p i e k e r o o _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2020)

... und das G zum Schluss


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2020)

Gute Nacht Rolli, bin dann weg.. 

*S p i e k e r o o g*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2020)

Hier schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2020)

Halbe Miete 

A _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2020)

Das "U" wie Udo!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

A _ u _ a


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

*B*erta kommt mit auf die Insel!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Klar doch 

A _ u b a


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Dann noch das "R" wie Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Jawohl ist "A r u b a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Mit dem E wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Kein "E" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal das A


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Okay passt...:thumbup: 

*_ a _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Versuche mal das S


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Logo 2x sogar..:thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ a _ u a _ u*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Paul kommt nicht mit auf die Insel!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Ein G wie Gaul


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Kein Gaul...


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2020)

Ja, ja...jetzt kommt der Schlussspurt...

*_ a _ u a t u*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Kein K, drei weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Ist die in der *N*ordsee


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das N passt, aber nix Nordsee, Inselstaat im Südpazifik! wink2 wink2 wink2

*_ a n u a t u*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Ich glaube ein V


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Gut das es Dr.Google gibt!! dance2

*V a n u a t u*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

...und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Ich nehme das übliche "A"!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Vielleicht auch das "E" wie Energie.


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein E


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Dann vielleicht das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein N


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das "L" wie Lösung!!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Damit löst du nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich auch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das "C" wie Chili!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Ein tiefer


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das "B" wie Berta!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ b a _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Ein mehr und ein weniger


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ b a t _


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rotation!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ _ r _ b a t _


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Hol bitte den *I*gel aus dem Winterschlaf!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Das ist jetzt aber echte Tierquälerei happy09

_ i r i b a t i


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2020)

Das "K" wie Klima!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2020)

Jawohl ist "K i r i b a t i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

So weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Mal das übliche E


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Kommt...:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Auch ein "A".

*_ e _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Dann auch ein S wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Kein "S" ,keine Sonne! :sun10:


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Dann das R wie Regen


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein Regen! :schirm6:


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Doch *h*ier


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Die halbe Miete!

*H e _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Die ist aber in der *N*ordsee


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Stimmt, aber keine Sandbank! wink2

*H e _ _ _ _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

*D*och die Nebeninsel wo die Robben sind die Düne


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2020)

Da nehm ich mal die* L*ola


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Von mir aus!! 

*H e _ _ _ _ a n d*


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Lola kommt auch mit.. :thumbup:

*H e l _ _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Otto auf die Insel. Yes...

*H e l _ o l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

.. und das G bitte 

Was machst du den schon hier


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich das "G" .:thumbup:

*H e l g o l a n d*

Meine letzten vier Urlaubstage verdaddeln!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Aha dann mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Dann nehmen ich das "M" wie Mond


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein M


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Aha 

_ a _ _ a _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Auch dabei 

_ a _ _ a d _ s


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ a d o s


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rolli!!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

_ a r _ a d o s


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Das "B" wie Brummi!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Klar ist "B a r b a d o s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Die nächste Insel...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Mit einem A


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Passt..:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Auch ein E


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Passt perfekt..Es läuft..:thumbup:

*_ e _ e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Läuft...

*_ e _ e _ _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Ein D wie Dose wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Auch eine Dose..

*_ e _ e _ _ a n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Auch das L wie Land


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Läuft, läuft...:thumbup:

*_ e _ e _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Kom*i*sches Land


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Kein komisches Land. Kein i.


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Hat Dr.Google geholfen?? 

*_ e u e _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Kann auch selbst übe*r*legen wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Oh sorry..:thumbup:

*_ e u e r l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

... und noch das F bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2020)

Klasse..super.. :thumbup:

*F e u e r l a n d*


bin dann weg. Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2020)

Hier das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Ich nehme mal das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Moin die Nuss passt wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Dann jetzt mal das "R" wie Rosine.


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Leider kein R


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "S" wie Spinat!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch kein S


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Das "M" wie Mandel?


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Das "N" hatte ich schon, werde wieder Tierquäler und nehme das "I" wie Igel!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Der hat Schonzeit


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a _ a _ _ a n a _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Passt auch 

_ _ a _ a l _ a n a l


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Das "K" wie Kosmos!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

kein K wird anders geschrieben wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Das "C" wie Chili!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Jo da hat einer gegoogelt 

_ _ a _ a l c a n a l


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Nix Google, stehe auf dem Schlauch und versuche es mit einem "H" wie Himmel!

Bin dann auch weg, habe 2 Termine!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Leider nix H 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2020)

Nehme mal das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ u a _ a l c a n a l


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Okay, das "D" wie Dunkel!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

_ u a d a l c a n a l


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "G" wie Google! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Google sei Dank 

G u a d a l c a n a l :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Weiter geht es..
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

... mit einem E


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Nein kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal das A


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Volltreffer...  

*_ a _ a _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Oho  mal das U


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

..aber kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Nehme mal das R 

Bin mal kurz weg bis später wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein "R".

Bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

wieder da*h*eim wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein "N"! Ein weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Ach der *O*tto


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Genau der! :thumbup:

*_ a _ a _ a _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Der *I*gel ist wach


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Tierquäler!  Kein Igel, zwei tiefer! wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

*G*erne der war aber wach


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Ok nehm alles zurück!

*G a _ a _ a g o _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Paul ist auch dabei! 

*G a _ a p a g o _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Ein S wie :sun10:


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Ja, die Sonne ist es!

*G a _ a p a g o s*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

... und noch das L bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Yoah, passt...

*G a l a p a g o s*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Ich versuche es mal mit dem "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "K" wie Kiwi!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Auch nix Kiwi wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Muss ja nicht immer Exotisch sein 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" wie Rübe!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ e r _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Der leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Dann aber das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Nein eher was vom Feld wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "W" wie Weizen?


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Ist das jetzt In*s*elraten oder Rübenraten


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Weizen wächst auf dem Feld! Oder nicht???
Das "S" wie Sternhagelvoll!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

frank63 schrieb:


> Weizen wächst auf dem Feld! Oder nicht???



Anderes auch 

_ s _ e r _ _ s e _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "O" wie Ostern! soso


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Gut gegoogelt 

O s _ e r _ _ s e _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

O s _ e r _ _ s e l


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "N" wie Nordsee!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Hast aber lange gegoogelt 

O s _ e r _ n s e l


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich 

O s t e r _ n s e l


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Klar ist die "O s t e r i n s e l" oder auch Rapa Nui genannt wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2020)

Mit einer weiteren Insel verabschiede ich mich für heute! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

n8t Rolli


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2020)

Gut*e* Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

moin58 moin58 Rolli!

Leider kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

moin58 Fr*a*nk


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Ein "A" ist dabei! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal das S


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Okay...

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Dann auch ein H


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Ein "H" leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Dann ein R


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Na klar 2x sogar..

*_ _ r _ s _ r a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Auch dabei..

*_ _ r _ s t r a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Es läuft..wink2
*
N _ r _ s t r a n_*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Auch das ..

*N _ r d s t r a n d*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

K*o*mische Insel  kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Du kennst die Inseln am Ende der Welt und nicht die Sandbänke in der Nordsee!!   

*N o r d s t r a n d*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Frank und seine Sandbänke 

So mal wieder eine Insel wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Das "S" wie Sandbank!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Klar doch 

S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Logo

S a _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Das "P" wie Paul!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

S a _ p a _


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich 

S a _ p a n


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Das "I" wie Inge!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Klar ist "S a i p a n" :thumbup:


So erstmal Mittag bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2020)

Guten Appetit!

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal ein E


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2020)

Kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2020)

Guten Mo*r*gen Frank


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein "R"!

Guten Morgen Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2020)

Dann mal das A


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2020)

Das ist dabei..

*_ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2020)

... und das S bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2020)

Auch das ist dabei!  

*_ _ a s _ s*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2020)

Ein I wie Igel wink2

Bis später habe Termin


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2020)

Nix Igel, der bleibt in deiner Gartenlaube!


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2020)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2020)

Keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2020)

Okay..

*_ _ a s o s*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2020)

Ein X vielleicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2020)

Nix X!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2020)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein "P" wie Pech!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2020)

Ein H wie Hans wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2020)

Jawohl ein "H".

*_ h a s o s*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2020)

..und das T bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2020)

Na klar..:thumbup:

*T h a s o s*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2020)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Nehme mal das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Auch 

_ _ o _ o s


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Natürlich 

_ _ o d o s


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

R _ o d o s


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hagel!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Das ging ja schnell wink2

"R h o d o s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Die richtigen Buchstaben ausgesucht!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Kein "O", kein Otto.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Mal das S versuch


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Dann ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Ein "A" ist dabei..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

o*h* Wunder


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Ein "H" auch..es läuft..

*_ _ _ h _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

mehr stottern wie laufe*n*


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Okay stottern, kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

was ist met einem R


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Das *i*st dabei!

*_ _ _ h _ r a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Der arme Igel..

*_ _ _ h i r a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Ne Tomate...jawohl...

*_ _ t h i r a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2020)

Keine "M", keine Maus!


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2020)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Klappt doch..

*K _ t h i r a*


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Ein Y


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Yes ein Y! :thumbup:
*
K y t h i r a*


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

nee nee 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Ein "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Leider nein wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Das "F" wie Frost!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Haben wir nicht


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "E" wie Engel!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Dann muß das "A" wie Arbeit ran!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

A _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

A _ t _ t a _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Auch dabei 

A _ t u t a _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Das "K" wie Kühl!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

A _ t u t a k _


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "I" wie indeed sorry wie ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2020)

Ja ist "A i t u t a k i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Guten M*o*rgen


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Gute Wahl..Moin Rolli!

*_ _ _ _ _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Kein Anton!


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Dann eben den *E*mil


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Emil kommt auf die Insel...

*_ e _ _ _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Auch die *S*usi wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Susi kommt auch mit! 

*S e _ _ _ o s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Versuche mal das X


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Kein X!


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Aha dann d*i*e andere


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Okay...:thumbup:

*S e _ i _ o s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Ein F wie Frank wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Super...

*S e _ i f o s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

...und noch das R bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Na klar..

*S e r i f o s*


bin dann weg..


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Das "C" wie Cool!


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Erstmal zählen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ c _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2020)

Das "H" wie Hummer!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2020)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ h _ _ c h _ _ _ _ _ _ _

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2020)

Dann nehme ich mal das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2020)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ h _ _ c h _ s _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2020)

Das "E" wie Echo!!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

_ e _ h _ _ c h _ s _ _ s e _


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2020)

Das "N" wie Nussknacker!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2020)

Aber sicher 

_ e _ h n _ c h _ s _ n s e _


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2020)

Das "L" wie Lachs!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2020)

War wohl zu einfach 

_ e _ h n _ c h _ s _ n s e l


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2020)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2020)

Passt 

_ e _ h n a c h _ s _ n s e l


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Das "T" wie tief!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

JoJo 

_ e _ h n a c h t s _ n s e l


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

_ e i h n a c h t s i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Das "W" wie Winter!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Passend zur Zeit 

"W e i h n a c h t s i n s e l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Weiter bei der Inselsuche!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Ostern wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Keine Ostern!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Aber ein *H*ase


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein Hase!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Dann der *E*mil


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Dann eben die *S*usi


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Okay Susi passt! 

*_ _ _ s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Susi passt *i*mmer


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Das "I" auch! 

*_ _ _ s _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

auch die *T*omate


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Nein leider keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Anton kommt mit! 

*_ _ a s _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Der *K*arl auch


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Karl nicht, einen weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Aha die *L*aura


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Genau Die! 

*_ _ a s l i _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Auf zum Nordpol! :thumbup:

*_ _ a s l i n*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Kein K..versuch es mal hiermit .


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Kann ja alles sein  ein *Q*


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Das ist ein Punkt in 7facher Vergrößerung. Kein Q!


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2020)

Dachte eher ein *V*iereck wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2020)

Kein "V". Das sollte ein *P*unkt sein. Verstehst Du!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Das >.< ist ein *P*unkt


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Wenn Du meinst! 

*P _ a s l i n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Ich glaube ein R 

und Frohe Weihnachten wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" passt!

*P r a s l i n*


Dir auch Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _

Bin erstmal wieder weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "E" wie Essen!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "P" wie Papier!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "B" wie Bunker?


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein B


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "K" wie Kaiser!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Auch nix Kaiser


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "R" wie Regen?


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Dann das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Klar 

S a _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Logo 

S a _ o a


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2020)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2020)

Klar ist "S a m o a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2020)

Einmal neu...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2020)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2020)

Ist dabei!

*_ e _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2020)

Mal das A bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2020)

Kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2020)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2020)

Auch kein Otto!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2020)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2020)

Susie ist dabei! :WOW:

*_ e _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2020)

Ein R wie Rudi


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2020)

Rudi bleibt auch zu Haus!


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2020)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2020)

Mist ist auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2020)

Wünsche einen guten R*u*tsch bin wieder weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2020)

Dir auch Rolli, aber auch kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2021)

Wünsche ein *f*rohes neues Jahr


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2021)

Dir auch Rolli und vor allem Gesundheit. Aber kein "F"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Aber kein "F"!



Das ist *b*löd


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2021)

Tja, so *i*st das Leben!


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2021)

Der *I*gel schläft noch


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2021)

In dem Fall ist er dabei!

*_ e _ i s*


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2021)

Versuche mal das L


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2021)

Kein "L", zwei weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2021)

Ab in die Nordsee zum abkühlen...:WOW:

*N e _ i s*


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2021)

Null A*h*nung


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2021)

Ein "H" wie Humor ist es nicht!


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Ute ist in Rente! Versuch es mal einen weiter!   wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Ein V wie Victory


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Yes...:thumbup:

*N e v i s*


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Kennt noch nichtmals Google idk

Stelle mal die nächste Sandbank rein 

_ _ _ _

Bin bis Mittwoch nur sporadisch da haste ja schon gemerkt wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Mein Google kennt die Insel, daher hab ich sie ja auch! :WOW:

Ich nehm dann das "E" für Error.


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Komisches Google 

_ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unbekannt!


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Das "U" wie Unbekannt!



Bleibt auch so


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Okay, dann nehm ich das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Leider nein wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Vielleicht das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Nein keine Bananenrepublik wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Morgen!


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Ich sage auch bis morgen aber nicht im Wort


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2021)

Dann das "N" wie Nord!


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

Aber sowas von wink2

_ _ n e

Bin weg :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2021)

Natürlich kein S


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hurra!


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2021)

Auch nix Hurra wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2021)

Nix Richtig


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2021)

Ist ein Irrtum 

Versuch es mal mit Punkte über dem Buchstabe wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2021)

Das "Ü" wie Übermut tut selten gut?


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ ü n e


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2021)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl die Nebeninsel von Helgoland (Sandbank )

D ü n e :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Weiter geht es.

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Bitte ein S


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Okay ein "S"!

*S_ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Auch ein "T" ist dabei..

*S_ _ t*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Ein L wie Lang wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Auch ein "L"!

*S_ l t*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Dann noch das Y


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Yes...

*S y l t*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

...und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Ich nehme ein "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Sehr gut :thumbup:

A _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittag!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Klasse 

A m _ _ m


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rund!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Aber sicher 

A m r _ m


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl ist "A m r u m" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

*S*o lang


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Ein "S" ist dabei! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Versuche mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Auch das "H" ist dabei!

*H _ _ _ _ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

*A*n der falschen Stelle wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Leider kann "A"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Volltreffer...

*H _ _ _ e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Ein oder zwei D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Alles klar..wieder viel zu einfach...

*H _ d d e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Okay der Igel wurde gestört..

*H i d d e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Der Ge*n*eral hat gestört


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Das "N" fehlte noch! 

*H i d d e n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Mal was kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2021)

Das "O" wie Oldtimer!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2021)

Beim O feht was


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Dann nehm ich das "Ö" wie Öl!


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Logo 

_ ö _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ ö _ r


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ ö h r


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Klar ist "F ö h r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Geht wieder in die weite Welt! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Ist g*u*t wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Das "U" ist dabei! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ u _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Das "S" auch ?


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Okay...

*_ _ _ u _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2021)

Auch das "N" ist dabei! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ u _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (11 Jan. 2021)

Auch kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2021)

Nein, auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2021)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (13 Jan. 2021)

Der bleibt in deiner Gartenlaube!!  Versuch es mal 2 weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Jan. 2021)

Jupp, der ist dabei...wink2

*_ _ _ u k k e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2021)

Ein M wie Maus wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2021)

Ne Maus auch! 

*M _ _ u k k e n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2021)

...mal das "L" versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2021)

Na logo! :thumbup:

*M _ l u k k e n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2021)

*O*ha........... :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2021)

Oja...richtig... :thumbup:
*
M o l u k k e n*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2021)

...mal was einfaches !!!


*-----------*


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2021)

Dann nehm ich das "E" wie Einfach! dance2


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2021)

jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e----e-*


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Maulwurf!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

...nee, nimm mal den nächsten wink2

*----e----e-*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Dann das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

jo, gefällt !!!:WOW:


*----en-n-e-*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--a-en-n-e-*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Das "I" wie Insekt!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--a-enin-e-*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lasagne!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

,,,sehr gut !!!:WOW:


*--a-nin-el*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

...jetzt gehts loooss !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*--auenin-el*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--aueninsel*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frosch!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

..ahaaa !!!:WOW:


*-faueninsel*


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2021)

Das "P" wie Prost! beer2

Bin dann weg! :mussweg: 

Gute Nacht Marco!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2021)

...natürlich die 

*Pfaueninsel*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*N8 frank*


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2021)

Mal was langes...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2021)

Dachte schon hast keine Lust m*e*hr


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2021)

Doch doch und gleich 2xdas E. 

*
_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2021)

Dann mal das S


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl auch das S! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ s e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2021)

Nun mal das R


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2021)

Das auch..

*_ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ s e _ _*

Bin mal kurz einkaufen!


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton 

und cu


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2021)

Leider kein Anton!


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2021)

Kein Hans, einen weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2021)

Der *I*gel kommt zum Einsatz


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2021)

Armer Igel!! wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ e r _ i _ s e _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Nehme mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Kein "T" , einen weiter!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Klasse...:thumbup:


*_ u _ _ _ e r _ i _ s e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul 

Was ist mt dem "N" von Marco


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2021)

...und das "J" bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Hab das "N" von Marco komplett übersehen! Sorry, sorry...  

*_ _ n _ _ e r n i n s e _ n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

...und das L bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Kein "P"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Jetzt ist das U weg und das J fehlt


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "J" von Marco ist dabei und das "L" auch!  :thumbup:


*J u n _ _ e r n i n s e l n*

Hetz mich nicht!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Das U fehlt immer noch und das G bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "U steht aber! 

*J u n g _ e r n i n s e l n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Nix mehr gewohnt  dann noch das"F"


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Stimmt...das Alter..:angry:


*J u n g f e r n i n s e l n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

... und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Logo 

_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Morgen!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Auch kein R


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Klar 

_ e _ _ _ e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ c _ e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "H" wie Heiter!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Passt 

_ e _ c h e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "Y" wie Yes!!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ e y c h e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "L" wie Leben!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ e y c h e l l e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2021)

Das "S" wie Spaß!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2021)

Klar sind die "S e y c h e l l e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2021)

Okay dann weiter! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (18 Jan. 2021)

...und den *A*nton bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2021)

Kein Emil, aber 2xAnton! 


*_ a _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Na klar..


*_ a h _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Kein "S" !


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Mal ein "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Okay das passt...

*_ a h r a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Ein "B" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Auch das "B" ist dabei!

*B a h r a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl..

*B a h r a _ n*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

... und der *I*gel wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Schon wieder wird der Igel gestört! :thumbup:

*B a h r a i n*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Das arme Tier 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Nehme mal das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Dann das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "C" wie Clover!!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mandel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Ein davor und danach


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "L" wie Linse!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Jaaaa wink2

_ _ _ _ _ l a _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur! 

Bin dann arbeiten! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Klar doch wink2

_ _ _ _ _ l a n _

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ l a n d


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Klar 

_ _ _ _ r l a n d


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ u _ r l a n d


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "F" wie Feuer und Flamme!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2021)

Natürlich 

F _ u _ r l a n d


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2021)

Das "E" wie Error!

Ab ins Bett! Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl ist "F e u e r l a n d" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2021)

Weiter bei der Inselsuche! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2021)

Bitte mal das übliche "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2021)

Okay 2x...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Klasse gleich 3x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ n _ _ n e _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Mal den *I*gel stören wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Ist wohl zu einfach, 2xIgel 

*I n _ _ n e _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Ist ja auch ein Lan*d* bestehend aus zig Inseln


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Logo...:thumbup:

*I n d _ n e _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Otto ist auch dabei. Klar..

*I n d o n e _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

... und noch das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Super..:thumbup:

*I n d o n e s i e n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

... und weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ a _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Zwei weniger wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Das "L" wie Limette!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ l a _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wein!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ l a w e _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2021)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2021)

...und schon wieder wach 

_ _ l a w e _ i


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2021)

Dann nehme ich das "U" wie Ungarn!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ u l a w e _ i


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2021)

Dann nehme ich das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl ist "S u l a w e s i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2021)

Weiter geht es.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2021)

Jo bin jetzt ab*e*r weg einkaufen wink2

Bis später


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2021)

Klar 2x...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _*

Bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2021)

Auch das "N" ist dabei! 

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

... und der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Der bleibt in Deiner Gartenlaube im Winterschlaf! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Dann eben ein S wie Specht wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Leider auch nicht.  Einen zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Dann das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Super....


*_ _ _ _ e r _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Keine Ute!  Einen weiter!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Ein V wie Vögeln


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Genau!! :thumbup:
*
_ _ _ v e r _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Eine Dose ist auch dabei! 

*_ _ _ v e r d e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Vorne mal den *K*arl


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Na logo.:thumbup:

*K _ _ v e r d e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Jetzt kommt der *A*nton


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Der Anton darf nicht fehlen! :thumbup:

*K a _ v e r d e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

... und der *P*aul macht es komplett


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Genau der Paul! :thumbup: 

*K a p v e r d e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Hab noch eine Insel gefunden rofl3

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Okay, dann nehme ich mal das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Auch nicht haben Schnee


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Dann das "N" wie Nebel!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Aha 

_ e _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Das "T" wie tief.


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Auch kein T kleiner Tipp ist der alte Name der Insel wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Danke für den Tipp, hilft mir im Moment aber nicht!  Versuche mal das "K" wie Kalt!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Okay, dann das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Passt 

_ e _ l _ n


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mond.


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Zwei weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ e _ l o n


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Das "C" wie Caesar!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Aber sicher wink2

C e _ l o n


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Yes wie "Y" !


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Schwere Geburt 

C e y l o n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Das stimmt!!  

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

... und das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Kein "E" dabei.


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Dann mal das *S*


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Leider auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2021)

Auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2021)

Dann das A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2021)

Okay das "A" ist dabei! 

*_ _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2021)

Versuche mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2021)

Kein "H"!  Einen weiter!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2021)

Wieder mal den *I*gel wecken


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2021)

Der arme Igel! 

*_ _ _ _ _ a i*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2021)

Irgend*w*as asiatisches


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2021)

*K*ein "W" , wink2 liegt im Zentralpazifik! wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2021)

*K*ein "B"! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2021)

Auch keine Dose! :angry: :angry: 

Versuch es mal mit dem "K" ,hab ich bei den letzten Anworten markiert! 

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2021)

Aha dann mal das "K"

und cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (25 Jan. 2021)

...das "P" wie Polakai


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Klar das "K" wurde ja Zeit!  

*_ _ _ _ k a i*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

...und das O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "P" wie Polakai




Tausch den ersten Buchstaben aus und Du hast nen Volltreffer! dance2


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Na klar der Otto muss es richten!

*_ o _ o k a i*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Kommt *l*angsam


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Langsam aber stetig! :thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ o l o k a i*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

... das M wie Maria :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Genau die Maria fehlte noch!!

*M o l o k a i*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Hab noch was 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Das "S" wie SAP! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Die Mitte wäre gut


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit ! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mitte!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Auf zum *N*ordpol! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Richtiger Buchstabe aber ganz falsche Ecke 

_ a n _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Das "D" wie Dunkelheit!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

zwei und drei weiter


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Bestens 

_ a n _ a t _


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Das "V" wie Victory!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Oho ganz selbstständig 

V a n _ a t _


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Traurig aber wahr, ging nicht ohne Hilfe.   Nun 2x das "U"! wink2


Bin dann auch weg! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Jojo ist "V a n u a t u" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Eine kleine Insel! 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

*S*andbank


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

364 Km² groß! Deine Entscheidung ob Sandbank! Kein S! wink2


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Dann mal ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Kein "O"!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Mal das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

*A*uch kein "E". Versuch es mal mit dem ersten Buchstaben!wink2 wink2

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2021)

Da sage ich mal *A*hh

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl ja..

*_ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Auf zum Pol! 

*_ a n a _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Was *i*st das den


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Was ist was???  364KM² groß! Ne Sandbank im Pazifik! 


*_ a n a i*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Einen weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Ein L wie Lesbos wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Logo!! :WOW:

*L a n a i*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Kennt keine Sau 

Die auch nicht wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Ich fang mal mit dem "S" wie Sau an!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

So versaut ist sie nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Dann das "F" wie Ferkel...


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regenwurm!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Das "M" wie Maus!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Sehr gut 

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Ich werd zum Tierquäler und nehme das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Der macht Winterschlaf


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Das "K" wie Käfer!


Bin weg!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Geht doch wink2

M _ _ _ k k _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nashorn!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Aber sicher 

M _ _ _ k k _ n


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Ein "O" wie Ochse!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Da hat sich einer schlau gemacht 

M o _ _ k k _ n


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Wenn ich mich täusche hatten wir die Insel schon. Darauf gekommen bin ich durch die 2 k hintereinander!

Nehme das "L" wie Lamm!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Kann schon sein 

M o l _ k k _ n


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2021)

Das "E" wie Elch!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2021)

Passt 

M o l _ k k e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Das "U" wie Uhu!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Rolli! Bleib gesund und munter in der heutigen Zeit!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Jo sind die "M o l u k k e n" :thumbup:

Da hat aber einer aufgepasst  :thx:


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Steht ja in Deinem Profil! wink2


*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Da schaut man ja nicht dauernd *h*in wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Ich hab ein gutes Gedächtnis! Behaupte ich jetzt mal! 

Leider kein H!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Oder unten auf der *S*tartseite geschaut


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Nix Startseite, habe nochmal gestern im Profil geschaut ob es der 28ist! 

...und auch kein S!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

*I*st ja gut wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

...und der Igel bleibt auch in der Gartenlaube!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Dann mal ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Es läuft... :freude:

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Kein N, nimm mal den mittleren Buchstaben aus dem Pol! wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Genau den! :freude: :freude:

*_ o _ _ e o*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Das hatten wir aber auch schon  ein "B" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Soviel zum Thema gutes Gedächtnis! idk


*B o _ _ e o*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Das R bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Logo...

*B o r _ e o*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Das N hatte ich schon gefragt wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Oh wie mega peinlich, ich revidiere das gute Gedächtnis. :crazy: :crazy:

*B o r n e o*


Zeit um ins Bett zu gehen! Nacht Rolli! beer2


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Hier schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Ich nehme mal das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur!

Morning Rolli, hast Du die Nacht durchgefeiert??


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ n

Nee gefeiert wird nachher  bin dann heute Abend nicht on sondern voll happy010


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

...und das in dem Alter. Denk aber an Abstand halten. 

Jetzt mal das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Weist doch je oller umso doller rofl3

_ a _ e _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

...wielange braucht man zur Erholung, bestimmt doppelt so lang wie früher! latt:


Ich mal das "L" wie Leben!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Klappt noch ganz gut wink2

_ a l e _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Der "*I*gel" wird aus dem Winterschlaf geholt!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Der Arme wink2

_ a l e _ i _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Das "D" wie Durst! beer2 :kotz: medic


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Du nicht du musst noch arbeiten 

_ a l e d i _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis, hätt ich glatt vergessen! :knie:

Das "M" wie Mittag bitte!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Siehste eine Erinnerung ist immer gut wink2

M a l e d i _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Das "V" wie Verboten!

Bin dann weg, viel Spaß beim Feiern! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2021)

Werde ich  cu Frank 

M a l e d i v e n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2021)

Auf ein Neues. 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2021)

...das "E" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2021)

Na klar. 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2021)

Logo..gleich 2x :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ n _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2021)

Nu*r* nicht wie gedacht


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2021)

Kein R!


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2021)

...und das "T" wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2021)

Das "S" ja, leider kein "T"! 


*_ _ _ _ _ n _ n s e _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2021)

...mal das "L" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (30 Jan. 2021)

Das "L" ist auch dabei! 

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2021)

Das "I" wie Insel bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Jan. 2021)

Na klar...

*_ _ _ _ i n i n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2021)

Ein B wie Beate


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Jawohl ja..:thumbup:

*B _ _ _ i n i n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Anton kommt mit auf die Reise! 

*B a _ _ i n i n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

...kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Bin nur a*m* raten


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Liegt im Nordatlantik, lt.Wikipedia die 5.größte Insel mit 507451km². Kein M"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Kenne ich trotzdem nicht  Ba*ff*in


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Ist schon klar. 

*B a f f i n i n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Immer dieser krasse Wechsel vom Pazifik in den Atlantik 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Ich nehme das "K" wie Kälte!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Hier ist es auch kalt aber dem Wort nicht


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Dann das "S" wie Sonne.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Logo 

_ e r _ _ _ _ _ s e _


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Logo 

_ e r _ _ _ _ _ s e l


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2021)

Volltreffer 

_ e r _ n _ _ n s e l


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Moin ist kein Irrtum

_ e r i n _ i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Moin Rolli, das "G" wie Gebirge!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Logo 

_ e r i n g i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

....und das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Passt ist die "B e r i n g i n s e l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Weiter gehts..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Leider kein E!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal in "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Okay...dabei...:thumbup:

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Ein "H" wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Der Hans der kanns..


*S _ _ h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Anton kommt auch mit! :WOW:

S a _ h a _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Ein C wie Caesar


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Okay...

*S a c h a _ _ _ *

Bin weg. Schönen Nachmittag!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Ein L wie Lang 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Logo...


*S a c h a l _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Na klar...

*S a c h a l _ n *


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

... und noch der *I*gel wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2021)

Armer Igel um die Zeit noch gestört!  :thumbup:

*S a c h a l i n*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2021)

Sagst es  also mal ein ohne ihn wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Ich nehm das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Volltreffer 4x 

A _ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nichts!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Sehr gut 

A _ _ _ a n _ _ a _ a n _


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Räumst aber gut ab 

A _ _ _ a n d _ a _ a n d


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Das "L" wie Limousine! Versteckst Du Deine Anwesenheit? Oder ist der grüne Punkt defekt!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Bin nur halb da 

A l _ _ a n d _ a l a n d


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Dann das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

A l e _ a n d _ a l a n d


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Das "X" wie "X"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Was sage ich noch 

A l e x a n d _ a l a n d


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Gut geraten 

A l e x a n d r a l a n d :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Wikipedia und Dr.Google helfen immer! pleas09

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2021)

Na *s*chön


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2021)

Ein "S" ist auch dabei! 

*_ _ _ _ s_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Nehme mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Jawohl auch das H! 
*
_ _ _ _ s_ h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Ich glaube ein "C"


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Oh ja...

*_ _ _ _ s c h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Wie *n*ee


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Auch kein nee!! Aber einen zurück!


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Ja *m*ei dance2


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Richtig das "M"! wink2


*_ _ m _ s c h _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Keine Ute!  

Bin d*a*nn zur *Aaa*rbeit! Kleine Hilfe f*a*llst Du verstehst! wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

*A*ha 

Dann viel Spass wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Jaaa, hatte viel Spaß wie jeden Tag! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


*_ a m _ s c h a _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Freut mich für *d*ich


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Falscher Buchstabe!! Kein D!


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

*K*lar wird ja anders geschrieben


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Ok passt...:thumbup: :thumbup:

*K a m _ s c h a _ k a*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Dann jetzt das "T" anstatt dem D 

Ist aber eine Halbinsel


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Mal ist es ne Sandbank, jetzt ne Halbinsel sonst noch Wünsche? kopf99 kopf99


*K a m t s c h a t k a*


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Hatte bisher extra keine Halbinseln genommen  aber wenn das so ist wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kalifornien!


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Das K ja wink2

K _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" wie England!


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arabien!

Bin weg! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2021)

Passt wink2

K a _ a _

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2021)

Das "I" wie Island!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

K a t a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

..na denn knall das "R" auch noch rein wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Passt ist "K a t a r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ist das auch eine *I*nsel ?


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

Au, jute Frage !!!...In gewisser Weise schon !!!wink2


*I-----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Na dann mal das "S" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

..aha, dit war zu einfach !!!


*Is----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

*H*abe keine Ahnung


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

Oha, ick staune !!!...kein "H"dabei 


*Is----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...schon besser !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Is-a--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Dann das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

Nee !!!...kein "N" dabei 


*Is-a--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Isra--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...jo !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Israe-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Komische Inse*l*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

*!*

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


*Israel*

*...politisch und religiös eine Insel im nahen Osten !!*wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

So kann man es auch sehen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ a _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...das "B" mal versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...na dann das "C" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ja schreibweise C oder K 

_ _ c a _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...jetzt das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...vielleicht ein "N"


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Schon besser wink2

_ _ c a _ a n


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...dann mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...das "Y" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Aha 

Y _ c a _ a n


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...um Gottes Willen, wat issn dit ???

...ein "U" vielleicht !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Geht doch wink2

Y u c a _ a n


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

..ist ja *t*oll :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Sehr gut 

Y u c a t a n :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ein S wie Sonne


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...leider kein "S" 


*-e-------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Wie ne*i*n


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...auch kein "i" wink2

*-e-------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...auch die *U*te ist nicht dabei !!


*-e-------*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--o----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Mal das A wie Anton wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--o-a--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Mal ein P versuch


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...ohne "P" 


*-e--o-a--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

...auch nix *T*omate 


*-e--o-a--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Doofes Wo*r*t


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

....nönööö, eigentlich sehr bekannt in Norddeutschland !!!wink2

*-e--o-a--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Ich *h*ab's :freude:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*He--o-a--*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2021)

Da war ich doch schon zi*g* mal wink2


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2021)

...Ich noch nie


*He-go-a--*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2021)

Klei*n* aber fein


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*He-go-an-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2021)

Das L wie Land wink2


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Helgolan-*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2021)

... und noch das "D" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Helgoland*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2021)

Stelle schon mal eins rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2021)

Ich nehme das "S" wie Schnee!


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2021)

Leider nix S


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2021)

...und das "E" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2021)

Beide dabei :thumbup:

_ r _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2021)

Das "B" wie Balken!


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ r _ b _ e n


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2021)

Nein stimmt 

_ r _ b i e n


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arabien!


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2021)

Genau ist "A r a b i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Feb. 2021)

Mal was Neues!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2021)

Mal das alte "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Feb. 2021)

Kein "E"!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2021)

Dann gute *N*acht der Herr


----------



## frank63 (10 Feb. 2021)

Einmal das "N"! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (10 Feb. 2021)

Wir haben zwar jede menge Schnee aber kein "S" im Wort!


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2021)

Naja dann mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (10 Feb. 2021)

Na logo...

*_ _ _ a _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2021)

Dann lassen wir es mal *R*ocken :rock:


----------



## frank63 (10 Feb. 2021)

Nix rocken...Ariba, Ariba....


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2021)

Was ist mit dem "H"


----------



## frank63 (10 Feb. 2021)

Nix "H" !! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Auch kein "O"!


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Das ist *b*löd


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Auch kein "B"!


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Mal den *I*gel aktivieren


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Der bleibt in der Gartenlaube!


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Okay das passt...

*
_ u _ a _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Das ist *g*ut


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Das "G" ist schlecht!


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Yes ein "T"!

*_ u _ a t a n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal das Y


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Yes Yes..

*Y u _ a t a n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Vermute mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2021)

Richtig vermutet...Ariba,Ariba...wink2

*Y u c a t a n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...das "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...und das "R" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ r _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...jetzt mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Schlechter Versuch


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...dann das "T"


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

..mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "G" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...na dann muss der *I*gel nochmal ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Geht doch 

_ _ r i _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...na *K*lasse


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Jetzt kommt Fahrt auf 

K _ r i _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...vielleicht das "V"


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

und wieder abgebremst


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "O"


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Drei weniger wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

..wat ?? ein "L"


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Jo 

K _ r i l e n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...so und jetzt, laut Google, das "U" bitte mal :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ja die Inselkette zwischen Japan und Russland 

K u r i l e n :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...ganz schön schwer Meister, da braucht man ja 3x Abitur 




*-------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Fü*r* einen Profi wie dich muss das schon sein wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...ohne "R" 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal das E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...leider auch kein "E" dabei wink2


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Versuche mal das"S"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*------s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...no, nix "A" dabei wink2


*------s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Aber bestimmt ein "H"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...auch kein "H" dabei !!

*------s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...auch kein "T"  ...SO Europa wink2


*------s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Toller Tip*p*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...auch kein "P" ...einen davor und dann :WOW:


*------s*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Na dann mal das "O"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::thumbup::thumbup:


*---o-os*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ko-os*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--konos*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Ich glaube ein "M" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...nicht glauben!!!... Du weisst es !!!:WOW:


*M-konos*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

... und noch das "Y" der Herr


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Mykonos*


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Feb. 2021)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...na dann mal das nette "A"


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "O" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Drei weiter wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

..juti, mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ _ _ r a


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "D" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ d r a


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "H" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Du weisst es doch 

H _ d r a


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

*...na jut, das "Y" bitte noch *


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Jo ist die Insel "H y d r a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Nehme mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...nix "E" 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup:


*----o---*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...kein "N" dabei


*----o---*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...nix "T", fang doch mal vorne an :WOW:wink2


*----o---*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

*A* B C  u.s.w.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a--o--a*...."B" kannste auslassen wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Gut dann das C


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-a--o-ca*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

...und das L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-allo-ca*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Das M wie Maus


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Mallo-ca*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

... und noch das "R" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Mallorca*


...ich bin dann mal weg, Gute Nacht Rolli, hat wieder mal richtig Spass gemacht !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Gute Nacht Marco fand ich auch :thumbup:

Hier ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Hey Frank natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2021)

*S*ehr lustig Rolli!!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Oh  dafür geht das S wink2

_ _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2021)

Das "M" wie Musik.


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Beim M ein Strich weniger wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2021)

Dann nehme ich das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

N a _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2021)

Das "O" wie Ostern!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Logo 

N a _ o s


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Das x wie x!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Jawohl ist "N a x o s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Weiter geht es!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Klar mit dem "E"


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Na ja..:WOW:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Treffer...:WOW: :WOW:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

*O*ho war Glück


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Kein "O"! idk


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

*D*at is doof


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Dat ist doof, auch kein "D"! wink2 Geh mal an den Anfang! wink2 wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Ein A wie Anfang


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Genau der...

*_ a _ a _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Das B auch noch wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Oh,oh....

*_ a _ a b _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Bei der Kälte gestört...Tierquäler...:angry:

*_ a _ a b _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Gen*u*g geschlafen


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Nix "U"! latt:


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Mal "R" versuch


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Raus aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen...soso

*_ a _ a b r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Karl ja...:rock:


*K a _ a b r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

... und das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Logo....:thumbup: :thumbup:

*
K a l a b r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Ich nehm mal das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frost!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Hier leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Das R auch nicht bist aber nah dran


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Das "T" wie taub!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Andere Richtung


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Toller Tip, "P" wie peinlich! :supi:


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Besser wie gar keiner 

P _ _ _ p _ _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Wohl wahr...Das "O" wie Ostwind!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

P _ _ o p o _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Aber sicher 

P e _ o p o _ _ e s


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lena!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Logo wink2

P e l o p o _ _ e s


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2021)

Jawohl sind die "P e l o p o n n e s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Feb. 2021)

Geht weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2021)

...und das "R" bitte :thx:


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2021)

Jackpot für Rolli und Jackpot für Marco!!  

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ e r _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2021)

Jackpot für ein "S" wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2021)

Diesmal nicht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2021)

Versuche mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2021)

Leider auch kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2021)

Kein"U", zwei weiter. wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2021)

Meinste ein "W"


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2021)

Genau das meinte ich! 


*_ _ _ _ e _ w e r _ e r*


Bin dann arbeiten! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2021)

Bitte mal das "D" 

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "B" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2021)

Das "D" ja , das "B" leider nein! 

*_ _ _ _ e _ w e r d e r*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2021)

Na klar...das "N".  :thumbup:

*_ _ n _ e n w e r d e r*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2021)

...jetzt muss der *I*gel wieder ran


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2021)

Noch ein Tierquäler. Willkommen im Club!

*_ i n _ e n w e r d e r*


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2021)

Nehme mal das grosse "F" wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2021)

Ist dabei....:thumbup:


*F i n _ e n w e r d e r*


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal noch das "K"


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Klaro...das "K"! :thumbup:

*F i n k e n w e r d e r*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

... und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

Sonne ist gut wink2

_ s _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

Sehr gut wink2

I s _ _ i e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tag!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

I s t _ i e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

Doch wink2

I s t _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!

...bin weg!


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2021)

Passt und cu 

I s t r i e n


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Einmal Neu 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

... und auch kein "A"


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Korrekt...so ist es...


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Dann ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Probiere mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Gute Entscheidung! :thumbup:

*_ r _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

*O*ho habe eins


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

...leider kein "O"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Auch keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Du suchst Dir die falschen Buchstaben aus  Versuch es 2 weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

na dann mal das W


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Genau...wink2

*_ r _ w _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Auch kein Nordpol!

bin dann weg! *aaa*rbeiten!! wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Das a war schon dann das "B" 

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2021)

...und das "T"


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das a war schon dann das "B"
> 
> cu Frank



Schwerer Fehler meinerseits, das "A" ist dabei! ohno latt: :damnpc:


*_ r _ w a _ _*


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das a war schon dann das "B"
> 
> cu Frank



Das "B" kommt leider nicht vor!


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "T"




Das "T" hatte Rolli schon, nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

War der *I*gel schon


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Nein war noch nicht und wird aus seinem Winterquartier geschmissen!! 

*_ r i w a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Ein Z wie Zucker wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Kein Zucker  vielleicht die *P*eitsche!! wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Na gut der *P*aul


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Na sicher..

*P r i w a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Kenne zwar Travemünde aber diese Inse*l* nicht


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Ich kenne auch nicht alle Inseln, waren dort mal in meiner Jugend vom Sportverein!  :thumbup:

*P r i w a l l*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Damit meine ich auch noch nie was davon gehört wink2

So ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n n _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Auch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Das "I" wie Insel!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Ja ist eine Insel 

_ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Ich nehme das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2021)

Nicht so ein S


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2021)

Na dann nimm das "ß"!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Jetzt hast du es wink2

_ _ _ ß _ _ i _ _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das "B" wie Boris!  Dem Herrscher der Insel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Das ist wenigstens eine Insel 

_ _ _ ß b _ i _ _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tower!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

passt 

_ _ _ ß b _ i t _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das "O" wie Oxford!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ o ß b _ i t _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arsenal!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ o ß b _ i t a n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rugby!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ r o ß b r i t a n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

*G*od Save the Queen! *G*ood Night Rolli!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Klar ist "G r o ß b r i t a n n i e n" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Die nächste! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Die nächste *I*nsel


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

...aber kein "I"!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das ist sogar 2x dabei.:thumbup:

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Dann auch das "S"


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Ein "A" vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Aha...

*_ _ e _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Auch ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das auch...

*_ r e _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Das ist *t*oll


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das stimmt...:thumbup:

*_ r e t a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Ein B wie Berta


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Berta ist auch dabei!


*B r e t a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Dann auch der *N*ordpol


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Logo...:thumbup:

*B r e t a _ n e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

... und noch das G


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2021)

Das passt...:thumbup:

*B r e t a g n e*

und tschüss!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _

cu Frank wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "D" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ d


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

*a*ha !!!.............


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ a _ d


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Auch gut 

_ _ _ a n d


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

@Frank wo bleibst du ???wink2


...das "L" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Der kommt schon 

_ _ l a n d


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "O"


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Nee nix O


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

na jut...das "S" bitte wink2wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

Wat???


*...mal das "R" *


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Geht doch 

_ r l a n d


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

...jetzt muss ich den *I*gel noch ärgern


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2021)

Passt ist "I r l a n d" das Island war ja schon von dir 

Bin weg für heute n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2021)

Nacht Rolli,

stelle morgen neu ein, muss erstmal ne einsame Insel suchenwink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2021)

moin58 der H*e*rr


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

Moin Moin !!


*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-----n-en*


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2021)

Ich nehm mal das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2021)

... und der *I*gel kommt


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

...kein "R" aber das "I" :thumbup::thumbup:


*-----nien*


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2021)

Nehme mal das "A"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

...passt !! :thumbup::thumbup:


*--s--nien*


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2021)

Was ist mit dem "A" von Rolli?

Ich nehm mal das "U" wie Unkraut!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

...kein "U" dabei 


*-as-anien*


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2021)

Vorne das "T"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

...jawoll !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Tas-anien*


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2021)

Das "M" wie Maus!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:



*Tasmanien*


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2021)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2021)

...dann mal wieder das nette "E"


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2021)

Na klar doch. 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Nehme ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Beide sind dabei! :thumbup:

*_ e r _ _ _ _ _ s e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Na logo...

*_ e r _ n _ _ n s e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Das T bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Muss er...:thumbup: 

*_ e r i n _ i n s e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal das L


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Auch das "L" ist dabei! 

*_ e r i n _ i n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Ein G wie Grau


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Genau...!

*_ e r i n g i n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

... und noch das "B" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Passt...! 

*B e r i n g i n s e l*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Erstmal Mittag bis später


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essen!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Leider kein E


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Dann das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mond!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Mondlose Nacht


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kalt!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Leider kein K


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ n _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ n _ a _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gewitter!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ n g a _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "P" wie Panik!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Jetzt aber 

_ _ n g a p _ r


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ n g a p u r


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "S" wie Schatten!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Klar doch 

S _ n g a p u r


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Jawohl ist "S i n g a p u r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2021)

Schluß für heute mit einer Neuen Runde! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2021)

Gut dann noch das "E" 

n8t Frank


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2021)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" ist dabei, das "A" leider nicht...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2021)

Auch dabei..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ s e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2021)

Mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2021)

Kein "R" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2021)

Okay...

*_ _ _ _ i _s e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Kein T  , aber dafür 2x das "N"! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ i n s e _ n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Das riecht nach einem "L"


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Stimmt...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ i n s e l n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

... un*d* jetzt


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

...das ist die Frage!! Kein "D"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Klar der Karl...

*_ _ _ k i n s e l n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Vorne das C


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Passt...

*C _ _ k i n s e l n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal der doppelte *O*tt*O*


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Okay.  :thumbup:

*C o o k i n s e l n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Klein aber fein wink2

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Das "K" wie Klaro!


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Nee nix K


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Anna!


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ a _


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bitte!


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Dachte das dauert länger wink2

_ a b


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Ja ist das schöne "R a b" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

...und einmal neu..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


:mussweg: bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Dann mal wieder das "E" wink2

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (23 Feb. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" ist dabei :thumbup:, das "R" leider nicht..


*_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Na klar..hiho


*N e _ _ _ _ n e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute hiho


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Auch die Ute ist dabei, ist wohl zu leicht.. idk

*N e u _ u _ n e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Jo k*a*nn man sagen


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Alles klar...:thumbup:

*
N e u _ u _ n e a*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Da muss doch der *I*gel noch mal ran wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Sei es ihm gegönnt...
*
N e u _ u i n e a*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2021)

Er *g*eht jetzt schlafen


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2021)

Ich auch..Nacht Rolli! snoopy1

*N e u g u i n e a*


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2021)

Hier schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Marco2 (24 Feb. 2021)

...mal bitte das "I" wie Ibizawink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2021)

Falsche Ecke wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!:


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2021)

Leider ohne Sahne


----------



## Marco2 (25 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "M" versuchen !!wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Ich versuche das "E"!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Das M nein das E passt 

_ _ r e _


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Das "N" wie Nein!



Hast Recht


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "K" wie Korken!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Schon besser 

K _ r e _


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

K _ r e a


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Klar ist "K o r e a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Was ganz leichtes...
*
_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Da könnt*e* ich immer lachen


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

25% Prozent hast Du schon! 


*_ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

... und die mir sofort einfielen passen *a*lle nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Bleibt auch bei den 25% !


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Wecke mal den *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Bleibt bei 25%!  Denk mal an deine 3 Buchstaben Insel! Welches Land? Dann haste
bestimmt schnell gelöst! 

bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Mal das S bitte 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Rolli erhöht auf 50%! :freude:


*_ _ e s*


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Jo es *r*ollt


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

75% lass es knallen! :supi:

*_ r e s*

Hatte gerade beim abspeichern "Error 522" . Ich liebe es! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

... und noch das "C" 

bisher störfrei wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

100% jawohl es ist

*C r e s*

:win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Na übertreib mal nicht :supi:

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor! happy010


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Passt nicht wink2

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "O" wie Okay!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Man gut das es nur 26 Buchstaben gibt! Nehme mal das "P" wie Power!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Dann fang mal eher vorne an


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Das "B" wie Baum!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ _ b a


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Jetzt rollt es 

_ u b a


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kuba!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Ja ist "K u b a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Eine noch auf die Schnelle...

*_ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Kom*i*sch mit 2 Buchstaben


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

50% hast Du doch schon. Schnell gelöst! wink2
*
I _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Mit *z*wei gibt es ja auch nicht so viele


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Das stimmt wohl, hatte die unter den kroatischen Inseln entdeckt. :thumbup: :thumbup:

*I z*


n8t Rolli! Bis später!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Reise!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Passt 

_ r _


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kroatien!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Korrekt ist "K r k " :thumbup:

Muss weg noch ein Termin


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Schonmal die Nächste...

*_ _ _ _*


cu Rolli!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2021)

Nehme mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2021)

Na klar, wieder viel zu einfach...Beide dabei!  :thumbup:

*H _ a _*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

Klar ein "V"


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Kein "N" , aber klar ein "V"! Ade ihr kroatischen Inseln! tssss

*H v a _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

...und das "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Gelöst...:WOW: heute gibt es kein Feuerwerk...wink2

*H v a r*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

Ist auch zu früh 

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Das "A" wie Aufstieg!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

Nicht immer


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

...aber immer öfter, wie wäre es mit dem "E" wie Engel!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

immer noch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Das "V" wie Verlieren!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

passt immer 

V _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rasen!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

Leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Das "S" wie Siegen!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

Jetzt aber 

V _ s


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

Nix Irrtum ,richtig 

V i s :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2021)

Okay, dann mal weiter! 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2021)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Kein "E" , kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Das ist *D*umm


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

...auch kein "D"!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Ein A wie Anna


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Anna kommt mit...


_ _ _ a _*
*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Auch der *H*ans


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Das "R" bleibt auch daheim!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Ute ist dabei...

*_ u _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

... und jetzt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

...auch kein Igel!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Kleine Kroatische Sandbank...wink2 Kein "O"!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Eher Sand*k*asten


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Von mir aus...ein etwas größerer Sandkasten..

*_ u _ a k*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Was ist mit dem "S" wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2021)

Was denn sonst??? :WOW:

*S u s a k*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2021)

Kein Kommentar 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Note!


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Knapp daneben


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2021)

Das "M" wie Mathematik!


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Jo wink2

_ _ _ _ _ m


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchen !!


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ r _ m


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...dann bitte das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Immer noch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...na dann das "A" wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Aber auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...wieder *s*ehr *s*chwer bei Euch !!!:angry:


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Ja so kleine Inseln haben schon was wink2

und kein S


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...jetzt kommt die strenge *U*te


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

... und die passt 

_ _ _ r u m


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...mal den *O*tto bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Da hat einer gegoogelt 

_ o _ r u m


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...jo, aber wie ein Verrückter :crazy::damnpc:


...das "B" bitte mal :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Dann googel mal weiter nix B 

Kleiner Tipp sind noch in Kroatien


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...man haben die viele Inseln

...mal das "K" bitte :thx:


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Deshalb ja 

_ o k r u m


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...Google sagt, ich möge bitte ein "L" nehmen


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Hat er gut gesagt 

Ist "L o k r u m" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...bei mir, wie gewohnt...GANZ EINFACH !!!:WOW:


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Da Lachen ja die *H*ühner


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...leider ohne "H"

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Aber bestimmt ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

..geht doch !!!:WOW:


*-------e-*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

... und das "S" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...jetzt gehts looosss :WOW:


*S------e-*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Womi*t*


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Womi*t*




...ohne "T" 


*S------e-*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Versuche mal das "R" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup:


*S-r----e-*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-r-i-ie-*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Ich glaube ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

*:thumbup::thumbup:*


*Sar-i-ie-*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (1 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Sar-inien*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2021)

... und noch das "D" :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Sardinien*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

...mal das "H" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Leider nein 

Wieder in Kroatien wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

...mal bitte das "T" wie Tor für Gladbach !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Bisher nix Gladbach Tor


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

...das "D" wie ..........................BVB :angry:


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Dann versuche es doch mal mit *B*vB 

Nix D wie Dortmund


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

..ja Chef ....mal das "B" bitte :WOW::thx:


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

B _ _ _ 

Sieg BVB wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

...das nette "S" wie


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Leider nix S wink2

ein weniger


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

...das nette "R" bettelt


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Sagst es 

B r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

*a*ha !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Passt wink2

B r a_


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2021)

...mal das "C" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2021)

Passt 

Ist "B r a c" :thumbup:

Bin voll und weg für heute  Viel Spass noch wink2


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2021)

*-------*....mal was Schweres !!!


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2021)

Dann mal ein schweres "E"


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2021)

...jup !!! :WOW:


*E-e--ee*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2021)

*:thumbup::thumbup:*


*E-e-see*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2021)

...nix mit "I" wink2


*E-e-see*...ist keine Insel !!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Na dann mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*E-ersee*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Dann noch das "D"


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Edersee*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Mal eine leichte 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Passt 

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ e _ _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Ist nix mit Sonne


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2021)

...das "M" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Aber sicher 

M e _ _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Aber sicher 

M e _ o r _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Passt 

M e n o r _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "C" wie Chef!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Natürlich wink2

M e n o r c _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!

bin dann weg! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2021)

Ja ist "M e n o r c a" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Weiter im Text! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Am Anfang ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Nicht am Anfang...

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Schade dacht*e* wäre Mallorca


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Das "E" ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Das ist nicht g*u*t


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

...aber die *W*ahrheit...kein "U"! wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Was ist mit dem "W"


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Ist dabei...
*
_ _ _ _ w a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Ist auch dabei...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ n w a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Das ist Richtig! :thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ _ r n w a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

... und ein "G"


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2021)

Gaaanz falsch!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2021)

Nehme mal das "H" 

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2021)

...mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Weder das "H" noch das "D"!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Au*c*h keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Aber der *O*tto


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Genau der....:thumbup:

*_ o r n w a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

*K*eine Ahnung wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Einen weiter...


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Na dann mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Genau den meinte ich...

*_ o r n w a l l*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

K oder *C* bist aber genau


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Au*c*h keine Ute!



Hatte hier ja auch das "C" ein bisschen dicker gemacht! War wohl nicht sichtbar?!

*
C o r n w a l l*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Nicht im Wort wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

*A*uch nix Einfach wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Dann doch mal das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Jawohl :thumbup:

_ a _ a _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Das "K" wie Klausur!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ a _ k a


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Lass den* I*gel raus....


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Unterwegs 

_ a _ a i k a


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Das "M" wie Maus!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Logo 

_ a m a i k a


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Das "J" wie Juchhu............:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Klasse gemacht 

"J a m a i k a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Das übliche...wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Was ? ach das übliche "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Bingo...fast der Jackpot...


*E _ _e _ _ _ e_ _ *


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Nicht wenn das wieder so eine Elbinsel oder *s*owas ist


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

und wenn doch....spielst Du denn nicht mehr mit...:crazy:

*E _ _e _ s _ e_ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

F*i*nde nur so kleine Inseln nicht gut


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

...läuft doch....:thumbup:

*E i _e _ s _ e_ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Dann mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Richtig....:thumbup:


*E i _e r s _ e_ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2021)

Toll...:thumbup:

*E i _e r s t e_ t*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das passt...war doch einfach einfach....:sun10:


*E i d e r s t e d t *


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

... und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "M" wie Mondschein!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Dann nehme ich das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonntag!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Passt 

_ _ a _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "T" wie Tasse!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Gut 

_ _ a _ _ n s _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "E" wie einfach Einfach!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Logo 

_ _ a _ _ n s e _


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ a _ _ n s e l


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Lass den* I*gel raus!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

War klar 

_ _ a _ i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "K" wie Kinnhaken!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Rose!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Passt 

_ r a _ i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "G" wie Gewitter!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Aber sicher 

G r a _ i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Das "V" wie Verlierer!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

Sehr gut 

"G r a v i n s e l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> "G r a v i n s e l" :thumbup:




Ein Campingplatz??? kopf99


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Ein Campingplatz??? kopf99



Auf einer Insel im Rhein


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Nun gut...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Sehr gut...:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


*_ _ _ _ _ e e _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Ist eine Niete, kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Dann mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Das ist richtig...

*_ _ _ _ _ e e r _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Versuche mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Das auch...

*_ a _ _ _ e e r a _ e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Kein "N"!!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Mal das "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Keine Tomatenzeit!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Hat die *U*te nichts zu ernten


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Doch hat sie...nur keine Tomaten..wink2

*_ a u _ _ e e r a u e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Passt....


*_ a u _ b e e r a u e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Kein "K"!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Maus ist gut...

*M a u _ b e e r a u e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Probiere mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Logo...:thumbup: 

*M a u l b e e r a u e*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Mal eine ganz Grosse 

_ _


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2021)

Ich nehme mal das "R" wie Roboter!


----------



## Marco2 (8 März 2021)

"A" wie Auawink2


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Leider kein R


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Auch kein A


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

..jut, dann das "B"


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

...mal das "C" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Denk mal an einen Grafen


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

..."D" lassen wir mal aus, das "E" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

leider nix "E"


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

mal das "Z" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Kennste keine Geschichten mit einen Grafen


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Kennste keine Geschichten mit einen Grafen



*Nö !!!*


*Das "X" mal bitte *


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

nix mit X 

Monte Christo wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

auch nix


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

...man, das macht ja richtig Aua !!!:angry:


*...das "S" bitte mal *


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

auch nix  Tipps helfen ja nix


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

*Ö* wie Öl


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Weck mal mein Haustier


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2021)

Good Morning *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (9 März 2021)

*F*reiheit für den Grafen Monte Cristo!!! soso


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Das I passt 

I _


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2021)

Frank hat es 

"I f" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 März 2021)

Dann mal weiter...


*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2021)

Natürlich das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2021)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (10 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich das "E"




Natürlich nicht!


----------



## frank63 (10 März 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "S"




Natürlich auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2021)

Natürlich aber das "A"


----------



## Marco2 (10 März 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Natürlich aber das "A"



Natürlich auch nicht!! :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "N" versuchen wink2




Ist auch nicht dabei!! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

Das ist aber *b*löd


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist aber *b*löd




Auch kein "B"! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

*D*oofe Insel wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Auch kein "D"!


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Auch kein "N"! Ein zurück! soso


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

Gut ein Strich mehr "M"


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Passt....

*_ _ _ m*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

G*ut* jetzt bin ich schlauer :crazy:


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Weder "U" noch "T"!

Ein paar Buchstaben gibt es ja noch...dance2


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

Ach *j*a


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Ich sage Nein zu "J"!


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Kein "O" wie Otto! Ist eine Halbinsel!


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

Ein weiter...ohno

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2021)

Ein Q wie Qualle 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Ein weiter...ohno
> 
> bin dann weg!




Ein Tip für die Tonne! Einfach nur peinlich! latt:kopf99
Man sollte schon wissen das nach dem "P" noch das "Q" kommt! idk


*_ r _ m*


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2021)

*...mal das hübsche "K" bitte *


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2021)

Klar das "K"!


*K r _ m*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2021)

Glaube das "I"


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2021)

Natürlich das "I"!

*K r i m*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittelmeer!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Erdbeeren!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Logo 

_ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ b e _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "I" wie Inzidenz!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Natürlich wink2

I b e _ i e _


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Passt 

I b e _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das "B" wie Bier!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Scheint ja zu schmecken das B(ier) haben wir schon


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Ne noch nicht, kein Bier vor vier! Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Besser 

"I b e r i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Menschliche Fehlleistung! soso

Weiter im Text.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Komm*t* vor wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Das stimmt, das "T" passt auch! 


*_ _ _ _ t _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Sogar 2x...:thumbup:
*
_ _ e _ t _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Sogar ein "N" ist dabei!

*_ _ e _ t _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

So *s*elten


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

...aber kein "S" wie Siegfried!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Ein I wie Insel wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

...leider auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Nein auch kein "O" wie der Otto!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Ein U wie die Ute


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Ja...die Ute ist dabei..

*_ _ e u t _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Ein Z wie Zorro wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Kein Zorro dabei...


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Paul bleibt auch zu Hause!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2021)

Auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2021)

...mal den *I*gel bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2021)

Das "H" ist dabei, der Igel bleibt im Winterschlaf! 


*_ _ e u t h e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2021)

Ein M wie Mist


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2021)

Der Mist hat keinen Platz!


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2021)

Ein B wie blöd wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2021)

Das "B" hat keinen Platz, geh mal einen zurück...wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2021)

Am *A*rsch hängt der Hammer


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2021)

Passt...

*A _ e u t h e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2021)

Meinst du A*l*euten ?


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2021)

Genau die...Inselkette in Alaska! 


*A l e u t h e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2021)

Dann mach mal das H da weg  neenee 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Nobody is perfect....Ich nehme mal das "K" wie Karte!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ich glaube nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "H" wie Hannover!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer.


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne.


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Passt 

S _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Nix Tonne


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Auch kein O


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Lass mal dein *I*gel raus!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Mach ich 

S i _ a i


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Klar doch 

"S i n a i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Okay...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein S wie Senf wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

"E" wie Emil :thumbup::thx:


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "S" ja, das "E" leider nicht..

*_ _ _ s*


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

*N*abend, die Herren !!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

*H*allo all


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *N*abend, die Herren !!:WOW:




Nabend Marco, aber leider kein "N"!


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> *H*allo all




...und auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein R wie Robert


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

...leider auch kein "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...mal das "B" wie Bandwurm :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Kein Bandwurm  aber ein Otto! 


*_ o _ s*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein M wie Mops


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...mal das "L" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Na klar der Mops!  


*M o _ s*


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "L" versuchen




Ein guter Versuch...:WOW:

*M o l s*


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

....jetzt kommt was ganz hübsches !!!:WOW:


*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Dann mal das hübsche "E"


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...aber na Hallo !!! :thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*--e-e----e-*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-e--n-e-*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Noch ein *M*ops wink2


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...no, diesmal nicht !!


*--e-e--n-e-*


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Ich nehme das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-es-nse-*...leider kein "A"


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

Das "L" wie Leer!


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...kein "T" , aber das "L" :thumbup:



*L-e-es-nsel*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein B wie Berta


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*L-ebes-nsel*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

... und das "I" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW::WOW:


*Liebesinsel*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...hau doch mal das nette "E" rin:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2021)

... und das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Das E ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Das S auch 

_ _ _ _ s e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...ist ja nicht doll ...das "R" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Passt besser 

_ _ _ _ s e r r _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ s e r r a _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ n _ s e r r a _


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...jetzt das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Passt 

_ _ n t s e r r a t


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

mal das M ....10 Minuten gegoogelt rofl3


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

und gefunden wink2

M _ n t s e r r a t


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

*O*hhaaaaaa:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Jawohl ist "M o n t s e r r a t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...mal wieder was ganz einfaches 



*---------*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Der Marco macht Witz*e*


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

:thumbup:...wie gesagt, ganz einfach !!!


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

... und mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

nix "S" wink2


*--------e*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

Ahaaa!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a--a---e*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Bitte mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

:thumbup:


*-a--ar--e*


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Versuche mal das H


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

...leider kein "H" dabei 


*-a--ar--e*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Mal ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2021)

:thumbup:


*-a--ar-te*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2021)

*U*te war auch schon da !!!...lange her wink2


*-a--ar-te*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2021)

:thumbup:


*-an-ar-te
*


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Ein Z wie Zorro


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-anzarote*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Dann mal noch das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (16 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Lanzarote*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Dann macht das "A" den Anfang!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Nee am Ende 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Dann nehme ich das "E" wie Ende!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ e _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ a

Hast du frei ?


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Ja...frei für den Rest der Woche! Kein Büro! latt:

Ich nehme das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ e r _ e _ e _ _ _ r a

Dann fahr Pakete aus


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Das "V" wie Victory...


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Jawohl 

_ _ e r _ e v e _ _ _ r a


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Das "T" wie Tiefpunkt!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Passt wink2

_ _ e r t e v e _ t _ r a


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Logo 

_ u e r t e v e _ t u r a


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur.


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Sicher wink2

_ u e r t e v e n t u r a


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Klar ist "F u e r t e v e n t u r a" :thumbup:

Bis später wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Die nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2021)

Dann mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2021)

Kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

... und ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> ... und ein "S"




...leider nein!


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "A"




Das "A" ist sogar 3x vertreten!   

*_ a _ _ a _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Leider kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Was ist mit einem "H"


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das ist dabei..

*_ a _ h a _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Vielleicht ein "C"


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Jawohl gleich 2x :thumbup:

*_ a n h a _ _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Mal das grosse "M" wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Kommt....:thumbup:
*
M a n h a _ _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

... und das doppelte "T" wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Was sonst...na klar....


*M a n h a t t a n*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Attacke!


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...mal das "B" gleich hinterher wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Leider kein B


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Aber das A 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...das "N bitte 

*...nabend Frank*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ n a _


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

*G*uten Abend Marco!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Leider kein G


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Süden


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Auch kein S


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Auch nix D


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "K" wie krank!


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...mal von hinten !!!

*...das "Z" bitte mal *


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Weder noch  (K&Z)


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "P" wie Panik!


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...mal das "F" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Leider kein P


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Auch kein F


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "C" wie Chili!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Endlich mal 

_ _ _ c _ _ n a _


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

War klar 

_ _ _ c h _ n a _


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...mal bitte den *I*gel bemühen wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Gerne 

_ _ i c h _ n a _


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...na Super !!!......mal das "M" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Aber nix M


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Na endlich wink2

_ e i c h e n a _


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "U" wie Unikat!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

passt 

_ e i c h e n a u


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Jawohl ist die schöne Insel "R e i c h e n a u" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Gibt es noch ein paar unentdeckte Inseln? 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

*E*in paar


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

...aber kein "E"...


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Kein "S" und auch kein "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (17 März 2021)

...mal das "V" bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Mal einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Dann das "W"


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Klasse...:WOW:

*_ _ _ w _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Auch der Anton ist dabei! :freude:


*_ a _ w a _*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Auch das "N"! :supi:

*_ a _ w a n*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Logo...

*T a _ w a n*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

... und noch das "I"


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das fehlt noch..:rock:

*T a i w a n*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Hab noch was gefunden 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2021)

Aber ohne E


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2021)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Das A ja 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Leider kein N


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Das "L" wie Leben!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ l _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Das "K" wie korrekt!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Nein nicht korrekt


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Passt 

_ l o _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Klar doch wink2

_ l o r _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Natürlich 

_ l o r _ d a


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Logo wink2

F l o r _ d a


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

...und das "i" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Jawohl ist "F l o r i d a" :thumbup:

So erstmal Mittag


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2021)

Ich habe auch noch eine gefunden:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2021)

...das nette "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Das "E" ja  , das "R" leider nicht  !


*_ _ _ e _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Ja, das "S" ist dabei! 

*S _ _ e _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Kein"H", keine Hans...


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Ja...

*S _ _ e _ t _*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Logo...

*S a _ e _ t _*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Ein I wie Insel


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Kein "I" ! tssss


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Na logo....

*S a _ e n t _*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

*O*h nix Ahnung


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Sehr gut...

*S a _ e n t o*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Goog*l*e sei Dank


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Dr.Google hilft immer...:knie:

*S a l e n t o*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Was hälst von Flüsse mal was anderes wink2

Hier der erste 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Kein Problem! Nehme das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

aber nix D


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Auch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Das "F" wie Fuchs!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Auch nicht 

Habe extra einen Fluss aus deiner Nähe genommen


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Auch kein R 

Hannover wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Das "L" wie Losglück!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Na endlich wink2

L _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Ich sollte schon mal richtig lesen, wenn einem geholfen wird..ohno 
Das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Kommt vor 

L e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Logo 

L e _ n e


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Das "I" wie die Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Klar die "L e i n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Ich nehm ein Fluss aus "Deiner Nähe"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

J*e*denfalls nicht die Ruhr und die ist näher und schöner


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen!
*
E _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Klar we*r* noch nicht hier war kann es nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Richtig...


*E _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2021)

Dann mal das "M"


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2021)

Merke schon, war zu leicht..happy5


*E m _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

...und das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

... und das "C"


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Na klar, beides dabei..

*E m s c _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Nehme mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Gute Wahl! 

*E m s c h e r*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Bleiben wir mal in Deutschland 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "D" für Deutschland!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Sehr gut 

D _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Logo 

D o _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Passt 

D o n _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

War wohl auch zu leicht 

D o n a _


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Wenn man gleich die richtigen Buchstaben trifft...  Ich nehme noch das "U" wie Unkraut!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Jawohl die "D o n a u" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Wir bleiben im Land..

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Ein W wie Willi wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Kein "W" wie Willi!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "E" ist dabei!

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Ein S wie Sieger


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

...das "A" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Kein "S", aber ein "A"! 

*_ a _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

....mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Nein kein "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

...na dann mal das "V" bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Victory....es läuft...

*_ a v e _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

...mal das "H" wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Logo...
*
H a v e _*


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

...dann mal noch das "L":WOW:


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Logisch das "L"!  


*H a v e l*


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

*------*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Sieger!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

...leider kein "S" dabei 


*------*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*N-----*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "C" wie Chili!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*N-c---*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "K" wie Kalorien!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*N-ck--*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*N-cka-*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Rhein!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*N-ckar*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Marco2 (20 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Neckar*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Elf


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2021)

Kein "E" und kein "N"!


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2021)

...mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2021)

...aber das "A"!

*_ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2021)

Ein I wie Igel wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2021)

Genau...

*I _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2021)

Mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2021)

Na logo...

*I s a _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2021)

... und noch das "R"


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2021)

Richtig...

*I s a r*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2021)

... und ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Doch 

_ _ e _ n


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Passt 

_ h e _ n


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Natürlich 

R h e _ n


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Jawohl ist der "R h e i n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

...auf ein Neues..

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Jo ein "E" wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Logo...
*
_ e _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

...nein auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Der Igel bleibt im Winterschlaf!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

...mal das große "W" bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Beide passen... 

*W e r r _*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

... und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Na klar...


*W e r r a*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

...mal das nette "F"


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Leider nix F


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

...und das "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Weder das H noch das O


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

...mal das "B" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Leider kein B


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Angst!


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

...mal das "S" wie SEX :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Weder Sex noch Anal


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "P" wie peinlich!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ p p e


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Das "L" wie Liebe!


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

Iggittiggittt :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Passt 

L _ p p e


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Das I auch wink2

L i p p e :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2021)

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett! Gute Nacht Rolli, gute Nacht Marco!


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

n8t Frank


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

@ Rolli...mal einen Kurzen für zwischendurch:


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

*S*ehr kurz


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--s-------*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e---e----*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Wo ist das S hin  und ein "R" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

Sorry !!!:angry:...wiedermal Verbindungsprobleme !!!!


*-es--er---*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

...leider kein "H" dabei 


*-es--er---*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

..jup !!!:WOW:


*-est-er---*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Ein W wie Westen


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

...aber na Hallo !!!!!!wink2


*West-er---*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:


*West-er-i-*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Habe keine Ahnun*g*


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

...mal bitte 30 Jahre zurück denken !!!wink2


*West-er-i-*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

M*a*uerfall  und ???


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

WIR waren damals eine Insel !!!!wink2


...kein "A" dabei


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Wir sind doch *b*ei Flüsse


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

:WOW::WOW:


*Westber-i-*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Westber-in*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

... und noch das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Westberlin*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Wieder ein Fluss 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Passt 

_ _ h _


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Rhein!


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2021)

Na klar 

R _ h r


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2021)

Das "U" wie Unterstrich!


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2021)

Jawohl ist die "R u h r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

So weiter...
*
_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

S*e*hr schön wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Passt...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Mal das R versuchen


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Dann eben das "S" wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Korrekt...

*_ _ s e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Okay...

*_ o s e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Dann mal das "M"


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "M" wie Mutti Merkel...

*M o s e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Hinten mit dem L


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Logo..

*M o s e l*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

... und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Eigentor!


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "D" wie Donau!


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "P" wie Panik!


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ p p e _


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "W" wie Wahninn!


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Passt 

W _ p p e _


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Logo wink2

W _ p p e r


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2021)

Das "I" wie Isolation!

bin dann weg


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Leider kein I


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...mal der "U" versuchen !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Jo ist die "W u p p e r" :thumbup:

Hast eine Pn


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

mal was ganz einfaches !!!wink2


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Natürlich mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...na klar !!!

*-e--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Ein I wie Igel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...jep !!!

*-ei-e*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-eine*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Ein S vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:

...wie gesagt, bei mir, wie immer, ganz einfach !!!wink2


*Seine*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Bei mir auch 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

..kiken wa ma....das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Logo wink2

S _ _ e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...dann mal bitte das nette "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Passt 

S _ r e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...und das "P" wie Passt !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Sage ich doch sehr leicht 

S p r e e :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

Super !!! ...jetzt was nettes wink2


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Wieder mal das E


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

njet, kein "E" dabei wink2


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...leider auch kein "S" dabei !!


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

*W*at soll das den sein


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

*Toooorrrr* !!!!:WOW:


*W----*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Ein O wie Olga


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...ahaaaa !!:WOW:



*Wo---*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

... und das "L" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Wol--*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Bitte mal das "G"


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...aber sofort, ich eile !!:WOW:


*Wolg-*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

... und noch das "A" :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Wolga*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Mal weiter wink2

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...das "B" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...vielleicht das "S"


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

nee auch nix


----------



## Marco2 (25 März 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2021)

Geht doch 

_ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Auch kein N


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Das "D" wie Donau!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Passt 

_ d e _


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Logo 

_ d e r


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Das "O" wie Oder! soso


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Klar die "O d e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Kurz und knackig...

*_ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Leider nicht...der nächste passt! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Neinnnnnnn.....


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Ein F versuch wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Neinnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Na endlich...


*_ n n*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Ein I wie Inn


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Ja.....war doch kurz und knackig...  
*
I n n*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Ebenso wink2

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Das "M" wie Mitte!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Passt 

_ m _


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Spitze!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Logo 

_ m s


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Enjoy!!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2021)

Klar ist die "E m s" :thumbup:

Bin müde sage mal n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2021)

Gute Nacht Rolli :zzzzzz: snoopy1

..und Neu...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Noch das "E" und weg wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Beide dabei... :thumbup:

*_ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Nein, kein "S".


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Mal das "K"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Klar...super...es läuft! :thumbup:

*_ k e r*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

.... und das "O"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Logo...

*O k e r*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

... und weiter geht's 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "M" wie Mainz!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Sehr gut 

M _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Logo 

M _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Passt 

M a _ n


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Der Irrtum passt 

M a i n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

...weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Nein kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Nein, kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

... und ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

...auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Dann ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Ja.....:thumbup:


*_ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Ein "L" vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Es läuft....yeah....wink2


*L a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Na logo...

*L a _ n*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

... und das "H"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Glasklar....:thumbup:

*L a h n*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Russland!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Leider nix R


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Schon besser wink2

_ l _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis.


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Aber klar 

E l _ e


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2021)

Das "B" wie Bier! beer2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2021)

Jawohl ist die "E l b e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Dann das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Nein......


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Dann ein "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Was ist mit einem "A"


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

So gerade...wink2

*_ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Nein..........


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Nein....kein Hans. Gibt eine Stadt mit dem selben Namen!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Ein F wie Fulda


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Geht doch...:WOW:

*F _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Super...:WOW:

*F u _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Ein D wie Dieter 

Erstmal Essen bis später wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Guten Appetit....

*F u _ d a*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

.... und noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Logo...das "L"! 

*F u l d a*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ t _ r


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Das "S" wie Sieg!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Kommt schon 

_ _ s t _ r


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Das "L" wie Lob!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Logo 

_ l s t _ r


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Aussenseiter!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Jojo 

A l s t _ r


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Event! beer2 beer2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2021)

Jawohl ist die "A l s t e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

Weiter beim suchen...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

...und das "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

..das darf nicht fehlen...

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Das "S" auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

...hier fehlt es...sorry...


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Mis*t* aber auch


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

.....der fehlt auch...


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

*N*och grösserer Mist


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

...stimmt der ist auch Mist, geh mal zwei zurück...


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Meinste ein "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

Genau das meinte ich...

*_ l l e _*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Dann mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

...es läuft...

*_ l l e r*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

*A* oder i wer macht es


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

Das "A" macht es...

*A l l e r*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer..


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Passt 

_ e _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Passt 

_ e _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...nabend "Rolli" !!!


Das "W" könnte passen wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Hey Marco 

W e _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...mal das kurvige "S" wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Jawohl die "W e s e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

.... und bitte das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

..jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*--e--e*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...da geht nix mit *I*ngid...


*--e-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...der *R*alf ist auch nix !!!wink2


*--e-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Ein L wie Linse


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...leider auch kein "L" dabei 


*--e-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Aber bestimmt das T wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

:WOW::thumbup::thumbup:

*T-e-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

.... und das "H"


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup:


*The-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

....und noch das "M"


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:

...natürlich die berühmte *Themse*


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Auch bekannt 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...mal das "E" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...dann das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

..mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

was doch so nahe liegt


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...dann mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Aha 

_ a _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2021)

...mal das "V" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2021)

Logo 

_ a v e _


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...mal das "H" bitte wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Natürlich 

H a v e _


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...das nette "L" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Jawohl ist die "H a v e l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...mal was schweres


*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Nehme mal das "M"


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...nix "M" dabei 


*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...jo :thumbup:


*--------n--*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-------ana-*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Ein K wie Kanal


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

Oha !!:thumbup::thumbup:


*------kana-*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

... und das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...aber na Hallo !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*--l---kanal*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*T-lt--kanal*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*T-lto-kanal*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Bitte mal das "W"


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*T-ltowkanal*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

... und noch das "E" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Teltowkanal*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Auf eine neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2021)

Natürlich 

_ e _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2021)

...das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ e _ s s e


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2021)

Logo 

N e _ s s e


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2021)

Jawohl ist die "N e i s s e" :thumbup:

Muss weg bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2021)

...so weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2021)

... und das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2021)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2021)

Das "E" ja :thumbup: , das "R" leider nicht! 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2021)

...auch kein "S"!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2021)

Das "N" ist dabei! :thumbup:

*_ e _ n _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2021)

...mal den *I*gel bitte:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2021)

Okay...

*_ e _ n i _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "H" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Kein "H"  , aber das "T" 

*_ e _ n i t _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Nehme mal das Z


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "P" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Beide sind dabei...

*P e _ n i t z*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Ein G wie Grau wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Das fehlte noch...:thumbup:
*
P e g n i t z*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Wie wäre es mit dem allseitsbeliebten "E" wie Eisberg?


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Klar doch wink2

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Das "T" wie Trumpf!


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lohn!


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ l e


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sause!


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich 

S _ _ l e


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2021)

...und dann das zweifache "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2021)

Klar ist die "S a a l e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Weiter..deutscher Fluss....

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "A" und Hallo wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Hallo Rolli und das "A"! 

*
_ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

... und das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

....bekommst Du...:thumbup:

*_ _ a _ e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Nein keine Dose....


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Kein "N" , geht in Richtung Ostsee! wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Mal das T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl...

*T _ a _ e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Logo....

*T _ a v e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

.... und noch das "R"


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Na klar....

*T r a v e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Das "L" wie leise...


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisberg.


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Armut.


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a a _


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Das "B" wie Beton!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Nix Beton


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Das "P" wie Panik!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Wieder nix


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sand!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Aha 

S a a _


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2021)

Klar ist die "S a a r" im schönen Saarland wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Wir bleiben in Deutschland...Viel Spaß..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Frohe Ostern wünsch*e* ich


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Das wünsche ich Dir auch und bleib gesund, aber leider ohne"E"!


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Eben*s*o das mit Gesundheit


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" ist dabei..

*_ _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Nein................


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut...:thumbup: 

*_ _ s t _ _ t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Neinnnnnn............


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Richtig....

*_ _ s t r _ t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "F"


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Neinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Ja......soso

*_ n s t r _ t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Kom*i*scher Fluss


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Der Igel bleibt in Deiner Gartenla*u*be! Vers*u*ch es mal mit dem!


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut gelöst....:thumbup: :thumbup:

*U n s t r u t*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Hab ich ja noch nie gehört  naja man lernt nie aus 

Mal was gängiges wink2

_ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "Z" bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Ich nehme wieder das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Weder das Z noch das E


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Das "m" wie Musik.


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

knapp daneben


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

_ n n


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid.


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich ist die "I n n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2021)

Der nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2021)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Beide sind dabei...:thumbup: :thumbup:

*_ a _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Mal ein "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Nein auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Richtig....:thumbup:

*_ a _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Es läuft.....:thumbup:

*T a _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Logo...

*T a u _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

... und noch das "B"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Bingo...jawohl...

*T a u b e r*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut 

A _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Passt auch 

A _ r


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

..und das "H" wie Humor....


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "A h r" :thumbup:

Bin erstmal Essen bis dene


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Weiter mit den Flüssen...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

.... und wieder mal das E


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2021)

Diesmal nicht.


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2021)

Dann eben ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2021)

Auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2021)

Es läuft...:thumbup:

*A _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2021)

*H*aha der war gut


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2021)

...sage ich doch....es läuft...:thumbup:

*A _ _ _ _ h _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2021)

Mal das M wie Magd wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2021)

....was willst Du denn...es läuft...:freude:

*A _ _ m _ h _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2021)

Es gibt Goog*l*e


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2021)

Echt....boah eeey....Wahnsinn....

*A l _ m _ h l*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2021)

Das T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2021)

Na klar....:thumbup:

*A l t m _ h l*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2021)

...könnte ein "ü" sein....mal mit Risiko :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2021)

...kein Risiko...ist das "Ü" ... 

*A l t m ü h l*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2021)

...jetzt mal was ganz irres :WOW:


*-----------*


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2021)

Das "I" wie Irre!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2021)

...ein schönes Tor !!!!:WOW:

*-i--i--i--i*


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sieg!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2021)

...und der nächste Treffer !!!!:WOW:


*-ississi--i*


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2021)

Das "P" wie Pokal!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2021)

...jetzt wird Gegner zerlegt !!!:WOW:


*-ississippi*


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2021)

Das "M" wie Magie!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2021)

...juti !!!! Einfach zu Einfach 




*Mississippi*


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2021)

...der nächste deutsche Fluss...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2021)

Bestimmt mit einem "E" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2021)

...und das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2021)

Ein "E" kommt vor  , leider kein "A" ...


*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2021)

Kein "N"  , aber ein "R" :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2021)

...mal das nette "P"


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Kein "S" und auch kein "P"...


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Der bleibt wo er ist, versuch es mal 2 weiter...


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Genau der Karl...:thumbup:

*K _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Es läuft....

*K o _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Auch der Hans ist dabei...

*K o _ h e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Das "C" auch wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich....

*K o c h e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal gleich das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Diesmal nix E


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Dann aber bestimmt das "a"!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Sogar zwei wink2

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger...


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ a _ h


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luft..


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

_ a l _ a _ h


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Eine Chance ist immer gut wink2

_ a l _ a c h


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zocker...


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Gut gezockt :thumbup:

_ a l z a c h


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sieger!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "S a l z a c h" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

....na dann...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

... und das "E"


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

...kein "E"...


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Dann das "S"


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

....auch kein "S"....


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2021)

....auch kein "R" ....


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2021)

Neiiiinnnnn....


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2021)

Was ist mit einem "A"


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2021)

Na endlich...

*_ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "W"


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2021)

Neiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn wink2wink2wink2wink2wink2wink2wink2wink2wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2021)

Was sagt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2021)

Keine Ahnung ob er spricht... das "i" ist dabei....

*_ i _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2021)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2021)

Klasse...

*N i _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2021)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2021)

Okay....

*N i d d a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut das A 

_ a a _


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2021)

Das S auch wink2

_ a a s


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2021)

Mmmmm................


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2021)

Logo ist die "M a a s" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2021)

*-----*


----------



## frank63 (13 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2021)

Das "E" wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2021)

*----e*...leider kein "A" dabei


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2021)

...auch kein "S" dabei 


*----e*


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittelmeer!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*M---e*


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Mu--e*


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Mu-de*


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Mulde*


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Der nächste bitte...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Na logo..

*_ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

..leider auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl...der Hans...

*_ _ h e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

....leider nein...


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Versuche ein "L"


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Guter Versuch....:thumbup:

*L _ h e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

....nein.....


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Kenne den *B*ach nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

...nein....


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

...ebenfalls nein...versuch es mit dem 21. des ABC...  wink2


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

:win: :win::win:

*L u h e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Kein Deutscher wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Leider kein R


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Logo 

_ e _ _ _ s e _


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Das "L" wie Land!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

_ e _ _ _ s e l


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hilfe.


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ e _ _ h s e l


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ e _ c h s e l


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Das "I" wie Inferno!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Klar doch wink2

_ e i c h s e l


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wahnsinn! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2021)

Sicher ist die "W e i c h s e l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich das "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2021)

Na klar...

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

Kein "N" und auch kein "L"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

...nein...


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Bitte mal das "I" wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

...nein...


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

...auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

...ebenfalls nein...


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

nein....tssss


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Ein M wie Mauer


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

....jawohl....soso

*_ _ m m e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

...nein...ohno


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Ein W wie Wal


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

:klasse:

*W _ m m e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Kenne nur eine W*a*nne


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

nein.....latt: latt: latt:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Ein *"Y"*


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

Nimm mal das "U" mit 2 Punkten!    wink2 :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Nehme mal das "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2021)

Gute Entscheidung! 

*W ü m m e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2021)

Mal was bekannteres 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2021)

...das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Aber sicher 

E _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "B" wie Beule!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "F" wie Freiheit.


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

E _ f _


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut 

E _ f t


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "E r f t" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...mal wieder ein "Bach"...soso

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Fang mal vorne *a*n


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...leider nein...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Dann das "B"


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...auch nicht....


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein D wie Dieter


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

..nein, nein..


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

..na endlich....

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

....nein, nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Nein....wenn Du so weiter machts dauert es noch sehr lange bis zur Lösung!!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

*I*mmer so weiter


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Viel Spaß...kein "I"!.


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

nein...nein..


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...du kennst die Antwort...nein.


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Nein 

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...damit meinte ich das nein, das gilt auch für das "M"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

*N*ein,nein,nein


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

....auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

..mach zwei Punkte drüber...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Gut dann das Ö


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl...:thumbup:

*Ö_ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...auch kein "P"...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Richtig...

*Ö r _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...nein...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

....Ja....

*Ö r t _ e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Mal abkür*z*en


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

...und es hat Zoom gemacht...:supi:


*Ö r t z e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Kein Deutscher Fluss 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Dann das "E"...


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

E _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger.


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Logo 

E _ _ _ h


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Spitze.


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

War wohl zu leicht 

E _ s _ h


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich 

E _ s c h


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2021)

Das "T" wie Toleranz!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "E t s c h" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Kein deutscher Bach, kein deutscher Fluss...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

*E*in ausländischer Bach also 

moin58


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Kein Bach, kein "E"...ein richtiger Fluss!


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "M" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl...

*M _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Auch gut..

*M _ s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Na dann...

*M o s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Klaro...

*M o s k _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Aber sicher..

*M o s k _ a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

... und noch das W bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup: 

*M o s k w a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Bleiben im Ausland wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "M" wie Mitte bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2021)

....dann bitte das "E" wie Europa


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Nix Europa


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2021)

*A*haaa !!!


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Aber auch kein A


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "B" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2021)

...das kurvige "S" wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Oder!


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ s o _


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donau!


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ d s o _


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2021)

Das "N" wie Neckar!


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich wink2

_ _ d s o n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2021)

...das "U" könnte passen !!


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ u d s o n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2021)

...das "H" könnte auch passen :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Klar ist der "H u d s o n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2021)

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*R---e*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "H"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Rh--e*


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Rhone*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen:


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eiszeit.


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Auch kein E


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Nein;nein


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nebel!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Geht doch 

O _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

O h _ o


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ignoranz!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "O h i o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Mit einem E bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl....

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Richtig...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ r e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Okay...

*_ o _ r e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Vorne ein "L"


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Logo..

*L o _ r e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

... und noch das "I"


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Der Igel macht es..

*L o i r e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Das "K" wie Komet.


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Die goldene Mitte wink2

_ _ k _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Oktober!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ _ k o _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Das "U" für das Universum!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ u k o _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Das "N" wie No!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Doch 

_ u k o n


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2021)

Das "Y" wie Yes!!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2021)

Ja ist der "Y u k o n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Weiter mit dem "E"


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Diesmal nicht.


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Dann eben ein "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

...leider auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

... und das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Ja.....

*_ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Es läuft....

*_ _ _ _ a u*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

*N*ichts läuft


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

stimmt...geh mal einen zurück...


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

*M*ama mia


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

läuft...

*M_ _ _ a u*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

na logo

*M o _ _ a u*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Klar...

*M o _ d a u*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

... und noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Logo...

*M o l d a u*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abstieg!


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Dabei wink2

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ o _ o _ a _ o


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Muss mal von Amerika weg  zu einfach

_ o _ o _ a d o


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Die Auswahl ist groß, soviele Möglichkeiten....nehme mal das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Logo wink2

C o _ o _ a d o


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2021)

...mal auf Verdacht das "M" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Leider kein M


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2021)

...das nette "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich 

C o l o _ a d o


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2021)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2021)

Ja richtig "C o l o r a d o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Mal das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Ganz am Ende...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

...leider nein...


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Dann eben ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

...auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

.....nein....


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

na klar...

*_ _ _ n _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

....nein...


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Okay...

*_ _ o n _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein L wie Lothar


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Logo...

*_ l o n _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Klaro...

*K l o n _ _ k e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Ja....es läuft..

*K l o n d _ k e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

... und der *I*gel geht Gold waschen


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Gute Idee...ich komm mit..

*K l o n d i k e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend.


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich wink2

_ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisbär!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Diesmal nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittelmeer!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Auch kein M


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Vielleicht das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Doch wink2

_ _ a n n _ n


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ a n n o n


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Das "T" für Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Nix Tonne


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger.


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

"S" wie Super Bayern !!!:angry:


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Das H ja 

_ h a n n o n


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

... und das S passt "S h a n n o n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...jetzt kommt was richtig nettes !!!:WOW:


*------*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

... und mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...leider kein "S" dabei 


*-----e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal ein "R"


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...jup !!!:WOW:


*-r---e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...jut !!!:thumbup:


*-ra--e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...kein "U" dabei 


*-ra--e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...auch kein "T" dabei 


*-ra--e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...nix Paul, mal den Otto fragen !!wink2

*-ra--e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

Hallo *O*tto passt du


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

...und er passt !!:WOW:


*Ora--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*Oran-e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Dann noch das "J"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...auch richtig bekannt !!!:WOW:wink2:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Oranje*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Sehr bekannt  mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...das nette "E" bitte mal !wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "T" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Leider nix T


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...*n*icht so einfach mit dir heute


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

passt doch 

_ e _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...vielleicht ein "M"


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Jetzt läuft's 

M e _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

..mal das "G" versuchen !


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Logo wink2

M e _ _ n g


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2021)

...dann mal das nette "K"


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Klar doch wink2

M e k _ n g


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

Klar ist der "M e k o n g" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2021)

Einmal neu...
*
_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

Mal das nette "E"


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2021)

....nein diesmal nicht..


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

... und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2021)

...ja....

A _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2021)

...auch dabei....

*A _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

Dann das "M" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2021)

Logo...

*A m _ r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

... und das "U" bitte

Das war mal leicht


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2021)

Sehr schön...

*A m u r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

Weiter geht es 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Süden!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Dann bitte das "e" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e s


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ _ n _ e s


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gold!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut wink2

G _ n g e s


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Klar ist der "G a n g e s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Der nächste bitte..

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Wieder mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...na klar..

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...nein...


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

....nein...

bin dann arbeiten! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...auch kein "P"...


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...zwei zurück...wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Das B wie blöd


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...tja...wink2

*_ _ b e r*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...logo....

*T _ b e r*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Der *I*gel macht es


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Haustierquäler....

*T i b e r*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Mal was ganz schweres wink2

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Ich quäle dein Haustier. Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Der Arme 

_ i _


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Das "L" wie langweilig!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Dir kann man es auch nie Recht machen 

_ i l


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...das musst Du gerade schreiben...Ich nehme das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl die Nummer 1 der Flüsse der "N i l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

Einmal neu...ich bin dann weg.....snoopy1

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Dann noch das "E" und Gute Nacht


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2021)

...das passt....gute Nacht Rolli....

*_ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2021)

Noch schnell das "S" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2021)

...mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" gleich 2x, das "N" leider nicht...


*S _ _ _ e s _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Das A wie Afrika wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Aber sicher...

*S a _ _ e s _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Kein *b*löder Fluss


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Sicher doch..

*S a _ b e s _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal ein "M"


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

...sicher....

*S a m b e s _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Da muss nochmal der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Wie gestern....Haustierquäler....

*S a m b e s i*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Das "A" wie Angel!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Sehr gut 

A _ a _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Das "s" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

A _ a _ _ _ a s


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Aber sicher 

A _ a _ _ n a s


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Logo 

A _ a _ o n a s


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich 

A m a _ o n a s


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Ziege!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "A m a z o n a s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Weiter..

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich nicht...:freude:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

*O*hhhhhhhhhhooooo


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich nicht...:freude: :freude:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

....nein....:freude: :freude: :freude:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

...natürlich nicht...:freude: :freude: :freude: :freude:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

....mach mal weiter so....:freude: :freude: :freude: :freude: :freude:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

M*a*l ernst machen wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2021)

:win: :win:
*
_ a _ a*

:win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2021)

Ein "G"


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

....nein...ohno


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Ein B wie Bach


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

.....nein.....der Bach ist 1805 km lang...:watis8:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Ein W wie Walter


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

...nix Walter....kopf99


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Mensch *M*aier


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

:win: :win: :win:
*
_ a m a*

:win::win::win:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

... und noch das "K"


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

:win::win::win::win:

*K a m a*

:win::win::win::win:

night8 night8 night8 night8


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2021)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "S" wie Süden!


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "e" wie Erbse.


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor! rofl3


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Auch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "y" wie ypsilon!! :supi:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

nah dran


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "z" wie zett! dance2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Falsche Richtung


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "w" wie Winnetou! eitsche:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Geht doch 

_ w a _


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "i" wie Indianer! :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Logo 

_ w a i


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2021)

Das "K" wie Käse!


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2021)

Die Brücke am "K w a i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2021)

So bekannt ist dieser nicht...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2021)

D*e*r Film oder der Fluss


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2021)

Beides....kein "E"...


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

...nein....


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Wieder ein "K" wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

....nein,nein...


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

Gute Wahl....

*A _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

..nein....


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

Richtig...

*A r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

Okay....

*A r _ o*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Dann noch das "N"


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

Na klar....

*A r n o*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Ein schnelles muss gleich weg wink2

_ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Logo nur vorne oder hinten 

Mach mal hinten 

_ o


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2021)

Das "P" wie Paul....


viel Spass beim grillen und biertrinken, da fahr ich jetzt hin....


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2021)

Klar der "P o" :thumbup:

Viel Spass Frank


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

...der nächste bitte...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Wie immer ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Ist dabei....

*_ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Der bleibt wo er ist...


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

....nein....


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Richtig...

*_ _ e _ r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

...auch kein "U" .....


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Sicher...

*_ n e _ r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Logo....

*D n e _ r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

... und noch das P


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Passt...

*D n e p r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere.


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne.


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Richtig..


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Nein falsch


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ o _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Das "G" wie Gewinn!!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Natürlich 

_ o _ g o


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Logo 

_ o n g o


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2021)

Das "K" wie Klausur!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2021)

Klar ist der "K o n g o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Natürlich das "E"


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

...natürlich nicht...


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Dann das "A"


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

...nein auch kein "A"...


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

Super..

*_ _ _ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

...jawohl...

*_ _ _ _ s _ h*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Dann geht auch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

Stimmt....

*_ _ _ _ s c h*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

...nix Dose...


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

toll....

*_ _ t _ s c h*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

.....nein,nein...


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

Die Zeit für den Winterschlaf ist ja auch vorbei..wink2

*I _ t _ s c h*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

Bitte mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

Richtig.

*I r t _ s c h*


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2021)

... und noch das "Y" wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2021)

Yes, yes...

*I r t y s c h*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Schon mal das neue 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2021)

...mal ein paar "E" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Das "T" wie Tapete!


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Jo jetzt hinten 

E _ _ _ _ _ t


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Das "H" wie Hallo!


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Passt 

E _ _ h _ _ t


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Das "P" wie Pause!


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Logo wink2

E _ p h _ _ t


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Rätsel.


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Natürlich 

E _ p h r _ t


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Das "U" wie Unsinn.


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

nee passt doch 

E u p h r _ t


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Das "A" wie Armee!


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Klar ist der "E u p h r a t" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Ein S wie Sabine


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

....nein....


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Dann ein "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

...auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

...nein auch nicht..


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Ein A we Anton


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

Gute Wahl..

*_ _ a _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

nein,nein...


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Mal das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2021)

nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Positiv...
*
_ _ a t _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Negativ...


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Der hilft Dir auch nicht, geh mal einen weiter...


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

*J*awohl mach ich glatt


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

...jetzt noch einen weiter...

*_ j a t _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

wenn du es sagst das "K"


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Ja, sag ich doch...
*
_ j a t k a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Weiss immer noch nicht was das sein soll  ein "V"


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Russischer Fluss 1314 km lang und kein "V" wie Victory, sondern ein "W" wie Wahnsinn! :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Ach der *W*jatka das ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen bin


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Sag ich doch...oder darf nur nach bekannten Flüssen gesucht werden? 

*W j a t k a*

:win: :win: :win: :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein neuer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "I" wie Italien.


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "M" wie Maus!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ _ _ m _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "A" wie Afrika!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ a m _ a


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

ja 

_ r _ _ a m _ a


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "K" wie Küche!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

nix K


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "G" wie Gemüse.


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Auch kein G fehlen nur noch 2 Buchstaben


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "T" wie Tinte!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Nein ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter.


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Klar doch :WOW:

U r u _ a m _ a


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane!

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2021)

Jawohl ist der "U r u b a m b a" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (6 Mai 2021)

...weiter gehts...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2021)

Mit einem "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Mai 2021)

...nein, nein..


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

...auch kein "S"...


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Aber ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

...auch kein "R"...


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Was ist mit dem "A"


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Es geht aufwärts....:WOW:

*_ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Ein B wie Bach


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

...nix Bach...


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Dann ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Total richtig...

*T a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Ein O vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Okay...
*
T a _ o*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Mal das "J" bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Ja, Ja...

*T a j o*


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Weiter geht's ...wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Das "G" wie Golf...


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ g _ _ _ _ _ _ _ g


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden...


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ n g _ _ _ _ _ _ n g


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Das "A" wie Antwort..


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Auf den Fluss hast du bestimmt nur gewartet 

_ a n g _ _ _ _ _ a n g


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

*s*timmt, *s*timmt...


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

logo 

_ a n g _ s _ _ _ a n g


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Das "T" wie Torpedo.


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a n g t s _ _ _ a n g


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Das "K" wie Koller...


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2021)

Jo

_ a n g t s _ k _ a n g


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2021)

Das "E" wie Erbse.


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2021)

...und das "J" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2021)

Das E ja 

_ a n g t s e k _ a n g


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2021)

Das J auch wink2

J a n g t s e k _ a n g


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2021)

Ich nehme dann noch das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2021)

Stimmt 

J a n g t s e k i a n g :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2021)

Natürlich mit einem "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2021)

...nein kein "E"...


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2021)

Dann ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2021)

...und das nette "S" bitte !!wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann ein A wie Anton




...nein auch kein "A"...


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das nette "S" bitte !!wink2




...und auch das "S" ist nicht dabei...


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Richtig, guter Versuch...

*_ r _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Nein kein "H"..


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Jawohl ja...

*_ r _ n _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Super, super...er hat es....yeah...  

*O r _ n o _ o*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Jo mal das "I"


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Passt...:thumbup:

*O r i n o _ o*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

... und noch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Logo....

*O r i n o c o*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Neu.


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

passt 

_ n _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Das "S" wie Sieg.


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

auch dabei 

_ n _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter.


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ n _ u s


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner.


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ n d u s


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

..und noch das "I" wie Information.


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Klar ist der "I n d u s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Mach mal ein "E" rein


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Nein mach ich nicht...


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Gut dann das "S"


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Stimmt...

_ s _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Dann das A wie Abend wink2

Bin erstmal weg :mussweg: bis später


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Nein kein "A"...

bis später Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Nein auch kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Auch keine Ute..


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Auch kein "O".


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

Nein auch kein "N".


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Ein W wie Willi


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2021)

nein, nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2021)

Ein M wie Maria


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2021)

Das "M" ist dabei...

*_ s _ _ _ m*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2021)

Genau richtig...

*I s _ _ i m*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2021)

Mal das H


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2021)

Hurra...

*I s _ h i m*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2021)

... und noch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2021)

Das fehlte noch...

*I s c h i m*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2021)

Hier schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _

Muss jetzt weg bis heute Abend :mussweg: cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!

bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2021)

Passt 

N _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2021)

Das "A" wie Ampel!


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Natürlich 

N _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2021)

...das "E" mal versuchen


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Klar doch 

N e _ a


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Das "W" wie Wasser.


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Jawohl ist die "N e w a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

....natürlich nicht....


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

....natürlich nicht....


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Nein......


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Kommt auch nicht vor.


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Na klar die Ute macht es...

*_ _ _ _ u _*

Dann noch mal zwei weiter...

Ich fahre jetzt arbeiten!! :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2021)

Na dann das W 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (11 Mai 2021)

Spitze...

*W _ _ _ u _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (12 Mai 2021)

Nein, nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (12 Mai 2021)

Nein, nein, nein....dein Haustier ist doch nicht mehr im Winterschlaf...


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2021)

Der *I*gel bekommt auch nie seine Ruhe


----------



## frank63 (12 Mai 2021)

Stimmt, hat lange genug Winterschlaf gemacht...

*W i _ _ u i*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Nix Maus! ohno


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Ein B wie Blöd


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Nix Blöd! dance2

Nur mal andere Buchstaben!! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Dann eben *D*oof


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

rofl3 Auch nicht Doof! Eher lustig! wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

*C*omedy oder was


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Lustig, lustig, lustig....wink2 wink2 wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Bin ja so *L*ustlos


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

:doc:

*W i l _ u i*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Ein Z wie Zorro


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Nix Zorro!


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe waren es jetzt 18 Buchstaben, 8 hast Du noch!!!

:win: :win: :win: :win: :win: :win: :win: :win:

*
Viel Spaß!!*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Ein F wie Faust tssss


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

jetzt sind es nur noch sieben!!


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Das ist *g*ut dance2


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

....hauptsache Du verlierst nicht den Überblick. Jetzt nur noch sechs!!!


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Nehme mal das "J"


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

:win: :win: :win: :win: :win::win:

*
W i l j u i*

:win: :win: :win: :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Nee so macht das echt keinen Spass kennt keine Sau 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Wofür gibt es Google, der Fluß ist immerhin 2650 Km lang! 

Nehme das "D" wie Doof!


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Ist nicht doof


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Dann das "B" wie Blöd!


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Erst recht nicht idk


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Das "K" wie Klamauk!


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Leider auch nicht :thx:


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2021)

...ist bestimmt ein *F*luss ohne "*F*", wetten !!!


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Das N ja 

N _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...ist bestimmt ein *F*luss ohne "*F*", wetten !!!



Richtig Marco


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2021)

,,,na dann mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2021)

...dann das "A" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut 

N _ a _ a _ a


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2021)

...jetzt das "G"


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2021)

Klar doch 

N _ a g a _ a


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2021)

...mal den *I*gel bemühen


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2021)

Gut bemüht wink2

N i a g a _ a


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2021)

...das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2021)

Klar ist der "N i a g a r a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2021)

*-------*


----------



## frank63 (16 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2021)

Mal das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---r-e-*


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...leider kein "N" dabei 


*---r-e-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---rie-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Versuche mal das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---riel*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-riel*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup:


*-abriel*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Sagen wir mal San *G*abriel River wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...no, kein "G" dabei wink2


*-abriel*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Häh  wat is da*t* denn


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...auch kein "T" dabei, fahr mal Richtung Spanien wink2


*-abriel*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Probiere mal das W


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...nee !! ...kleiner Tipp, nach nach "B" kommt nicht "G"


*-abriel*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

Auaaaa !!..einen davor !!!wink2


*-abriel*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Hast na*c*h,nach geschrieben


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

OhOOOOO !! Sorry !!!!


*Cabriel*...Fluss in Spanien


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Kenn ich trotzdem nicht 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

..naj*a*, ick och nichwink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...na dann kann ich ja *B*ier holen, bis gleich


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Kein B da


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...dann mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ n n _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...jetzt das "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Logo 

_ a r _ n n _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...und das "E" gleich hinterher


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Ist ja auch etwas bekannter 

_ a r _ n n e


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

*O*hoooo !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Joooooooooooo 

_ a r o n n e


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...na dann noch das hübsche "G"


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Klar ist die "G a r o n n e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...mal was ganz einfaches::WOW:


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Sagen sie all*e*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...jup !!!:WOW:


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Mal ein "R"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...leider ohne "R" 


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...auch das "S", nix dabei...


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Dann ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...auch kein "A" dabei.........NRW wink2


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...logisch :WOW:


*-i--e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Mal das P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

Aha !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ippe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

... und noch das L wie Lippe wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...jo !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Lippe*


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...das "E" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...das ist h*a*rt


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Aha 

_ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

...das "L" mal versuchen !!


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

Drei weniger wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2021)

..jut mal das "H" wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2021)

War einer zu weit runter


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

...na dann mal das "G":thumbup:wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Denn meinte ich nicht aber passt auch 

_ _ g _ _ s


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

...jetzt muss der *I*gel ran:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Jetzt hat er ihn 

_ i g _ i s


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

..das "R" könnte gehen


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Ja geht wink2

_ i g r i s


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

...und jetzt ohne Google, das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Klar doch ist der "T i g r i s" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

...wieder was ganz leichtes..wink2


*---*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

..na klar !!!:WOW:


*N--*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

*I*nternet spinnt hier wieder :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ni-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Dann noch das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Nil*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Mache noch ein kurzes wink2

_ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

...das "M" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ o _


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ o n


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Ja ist der "D o n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Der nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Logo, sogar mit zwei...

*_ e _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

nein,nein...


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Ein S wie Sieger


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Ja....und tschüss...

*_ e _ _ _ s e _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## Marco2 (18 Mai 2021)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R wie Richard



nein, nein...


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "A" bitte




nein auch kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Genau...

*_ e i _ _ s e _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Versuche mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Richtig...

*_ e i _ _ s e l*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Haut hin...

*_ e i _ h s e l*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Dann auch das "C" wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*_ e i c h s e l*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

... und noch das "W" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2021)

Wahnsinn...

*
W e i c h s e l*


snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Mai 2021)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Das "S" wie Süden.


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ s s _ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Jooooooooo 

_ _ s s o _ r _


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittag!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Klar doch 

M _ s s o _ r _


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Passt 

M _ s s o u r _


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Natürlich ist der "M i s s o u r i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

nein, nein...

bin weg!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Ein A wie Anton 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2021)

Gleich 2x...

*_ _ _ a _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (20 Mai 2021)

Auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2021)

Ein R wie Rudi


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

"R" wie Richtig...

*_ r r a _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2021)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Ein "I" wie Igel wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "T" bitte



Kein "T"!


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein "I" wie Igel wink2



Na klar, der Igel macht es...

*I r r a _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Ein D wie Doppelt


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Genau...

*I r r a _ a d d _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Dann ein W wie Wolf


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Sicher, sicher....

*I r r a w a d d _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

... und noch das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Yes....

*I r r a w a d d y*


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden.


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Jo Jo wink2

_ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Das "E" wie Energie.


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ e n _


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ e n a


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Dann noch das "L" wie Lena!


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Jawohl ist die "L e n a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2021)

Der Nächste....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


ich geh denn mal arbeiten!


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2021)

Gut  dann mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Mai 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Gut  dann mal ein "E"



Leider kein "E"!


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N"



...und auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein W wie Wanne wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

nein,nein...


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

nein auch nicht..


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

nein, nein.


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

nein...ein weiter...


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein "I" wie Ida wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut! wink2

*_ i _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Zwei zurück...wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Perfekt...wink2 wink2

*_ i _ p _ p _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein O wie Otto wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Okay, okay...

*_ i _ p o p o*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Was?????? nix Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Versuche mal das "K" 

Bis später noch was holen


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Kein guter Versuch, mach mal ein weiter...


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Was ist mit einem "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Logo....

*L i _ p o p o*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Dann mal noch das "M"


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Super, spitze...

*L i m p o p o*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _

Aber erstmal Fussball schauen wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "M" wie Musik!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "A" wie Absteiger.


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Klar doch 

N _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "G" wie Gewitter!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Passt 

N _ g _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Auch dabei 

N _ g _ r


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Sicher 

N _ g e r


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum.


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2021)

Klar ist der "N i g e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2021)

So weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2021)

Natürlich nicht...


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2021)

Ein "A" wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2021)

nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2021)

Ein R wie Rolf


----------



## Marco2 (24 Mai 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein R wie Rolf



Nein kein "R"! :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "N" versuchen



Nein auch kein "N"! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2021)

Jaaaaa......:WOW:

*T_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2021)

Nix Igel....


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2021)

Ein Y vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2021)

No.......ohno


----------



## Marco2 (24 Mai 2021)

...mal das "U" wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "U" wink2




Kein "U"!


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein O wie Otto




zweimal das "O"...:thumbup:

*T o _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Nix Maus....


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Ein L wie Laus


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

yes,yes,yes...

*T o _ o l*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Boah eey...:WOW:

*T o b o l*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Finde auch mal was 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a _ _ a _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ r a _ _ a _ _ _ r a


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ r a h _ a _ _ _ r a


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2021)

...dann mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Passt auch 

_ r a h _ a _ _ t r a


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Das "P" wie Pause!


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Logo 

_ r a h _ a p _ t r a


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Sicher wink2

_ r a h m a p _ t r a


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Natürlich 

B r a h m a p _ t r a


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!! 

:win::win:


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2021)

Jawohl ist der "B r a h m a p u t r a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2021)

Einmal neu und Gute Nacht....wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2021)

Einmal "E" und Gute Nacht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2021)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2021)

Genau 1xE , aber kein A!

*_ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2021)

nein,nein..


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2021)

nein, nein..


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2021)

Ein "R" wie Richard


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2021)

...und das "T"


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein "R" wie Richard




nein, nein...


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "T"




auch nicht....


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Ein "N" wie nein


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Ja passt....

*_ _ e n _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Okay, okay...

*O _ e n _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

ohno ohno ohno


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Ein L wie Langsam


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Genau...

*O l e n _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Ein K wie Korb


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Korrekt...

*O l e n _ o k*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

...und ein J wie ja wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Jaaaaaaa.......

*O l e n j o k*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ o


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2021)

...dann mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2021)

Aber sicher 

T a _ o


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2021)

Das "J" wie Jubel!


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2021)

Ja ist der "T a j o" :thumbup:

Moin Frank muss aber jetzt leider weg cu


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2021)

Mal was neues

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

...und das "E"


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "A" bitte



Logo, gleich 2x 

*_ a _ a*


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> ...und das "E"



kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Ein W wie Wolf


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Kein "W"!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Auch kein ""B""!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

nein...............


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Probiere mal das "J"


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Probiere mal weiter, kein "j"...


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Probiere "M"


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Guter Versuch..

*_ a m a*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Probiere "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Ist kein Lama!!!!!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Lama ist aber ein *F*luss in Russland


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Okay ,meiner ist auch ein Fluss in Russland und 1805 km lang! Kein "F" wie Fluss!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Gibt auch einen Pama in Chile 

Nehme aber das "K"


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2021)

Richtig...

*K a m a*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...mal das "F" wie Flusswink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...dann mal das nette "A"wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Schon besser 

_ a _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...das "T" ...vielleicht ??


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...das "S" ´bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Sicher 

S a _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...das "N" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Ein weniger wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

"Mmmmmmmmmmmmm":WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2021)

Passt 

S a _ a m _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Mai 2021)

...mal das "L" bitte (ohne Google):thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2021)

nein keine Salam*i*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2021)

...mal den *I*gel bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2021)

Sehr gut 

S a _ a m i


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2021)

...mal das "K" wie Kanada


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2021)

Das "G" wie Genuss!


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2021)

Ja ist der "S a g a m i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2021)

Weiter geht es....

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2021)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (31 Mai 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal das "E"




Na klar..

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## frank63 (31 Mai 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "A"



nein kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (31 Mai 2021)

Auch kein "S"!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2021)

Mal das "R" versuch


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "N" versuchen wink2




Jawohl...

*_ _ n e _*


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das "R" versuch




Das "R" ist nicht dabei! wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2021)

Was ist mit einem "H"


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2021)

Nein auch nicht...


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2021)

Auch keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Juni 2021)

nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (2 Juni 2021)

Das nutzt nichts...Kein "I"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (2 Juni 2021)

Auch kein Bär!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juni 2021)

...das "F" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "F" bitte mal



Kein "F"!


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein D wie Dose



Dingdong, dingdong....:WOW:


*D _ n e _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2021)

Ein Z wie Zorro


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Na klar...

*D _ n e z*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Okay, okay...


*D o n e z*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Das "P" wie Pleiten,Pech & Pannen!! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2021)

passt 

_ _ _ _ p _


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (3 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2021)

Auch kein A


----------



## Max100 (4 Juni 2021)

Wie siehts mit *e *aus?


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ e p e


----------



## sanativ (4 Juni 2021)

ist da ein K drin?


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2021)

Nix "K"


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2021)

Aber 2x das "N" wie Nix!


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2021)

Jawohl die "E n n e p e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2021)

Weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

... und wieder mal das "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Logo...

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein "A" wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Nein auch nicht..


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Aber sicher...:thumbup:

*H _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Jawohl....

*H _ n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

na sicher....

*H u n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

... und noch das "T"


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Jaaaaaaaa............

*H u n t e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "K" wie König.


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Logo 

_ k _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Essen!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "O" wie Ordnung!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

O k _ _ _ _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "G" wie Golf!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Passt 

O k _ _ _ _ g o


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Klar doch 

O k _ _ _ n g o


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "V" wie Victory!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ja V oder W 

O k _ w _ n g o


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Klar doch ist der "O k a w a n g o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Der nächste..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

... und das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

...diesmal nicht...


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Gerade so....wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Richtig....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Auch ja...

*_ n _ _ _ _ r _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Nein auch keine Tomate.


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein I wie Igel wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Gute Entscheidung...:thumbup:


*I n _ i _ i r _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Na logo... :thumbup:

*I n d i _ i r _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein G wie Gross wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Genial... 


*I n d i g i r _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

... und noch das "K"


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Klaro.... :thumbup: 


*I n d i g i r k a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2021)

...das "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Höhe!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Klar doch 

_ a _ _ a _ h


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Dann geht das "C" wie Chaos auch?!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Logo 

_ a _ _ a c h


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "L" Langsam!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Kommt langsam wink2

_ a l _ a c h


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zeit!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

passt 

_ a l z a c h


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Jawohl die "S a l z a c h" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Mal was leichtes...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

hehe der Frank macht Witz*e*


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Kein Witz! 

*_ e _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

So natürlich nicht...kein Igel.


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Dann das "S"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

nein...


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Versenkt...

*M e m e _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

immer *l*angsam wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

...wir sind ja schließlich nicht mehr die jüngsten...
*
M e m e l*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

So erstmal Mittag wink2 hier das neue

_ _ _ _ _

bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Guten Appetit...

Nehme mal das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ _ h _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Diesmal nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Da fehlt was wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "Ö" wie Öl!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Besser 

_ ö h _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittag!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Aha 

M ö h _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

passt 

M ö h n _


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Ich wünsche mir das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Wird erfüllt 

M ö h n e :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Okay, okay....

* _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Fange mal mit dem "A" an


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Falsche Entscheidung!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Gut dann ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Warum nicht gleich...wink2

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Versuche mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Schlechter Versuch. Kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

nein, nein..


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Hurra hurra der Hans ist da..:WOW:

*_ _ h _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Was ist mit einem "S"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Nichts ist es mit einem "S"!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Dann eben ein "U"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

...auch nichts mit einem "U"!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Versuche mal ein "C"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Einen zurück....


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Bärig stark....

*B _ h _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Kein Igel.


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Pack mal zwei Punkte drauf...


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Aha das "Ö"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Genau...

*B ö h _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Dann noch das "M"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2021)

Richtig...

*B ö h m e*

n8t Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2021)

Schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

R _ r


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2021)

Ging schnell 

R u r :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2021)

Wieder was leichtes! 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2021)

Wie immer ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2021)

Extra für Dich...
*
_ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2021)

Dann ein "H"


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2021)

Boah....

*H _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2021)

Ein S wie Sieger


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Das stimmt....
*
H _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Genau...:thumbup:

*H a s e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Mal einen kleinen wink2

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Das "M" wie Morgen!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Das "I wie Impfen!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

I _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Das "L wie Lautlos!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Das "Z" wie Ziel!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Schon besser 

I _ z


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2021)

Das "T" wie Trompete!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2021)

Jawohl die "I t z" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2021)

Wieder einfach..

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2021)

Ein einfaches "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2021)

Du bekommst ein dreifaches "E"!   

*_ e e _ e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2021)

Jetzt bekommst Du ein "Nein"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2021)

Dann das "P"


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2021)

Perfekt....
*
P e e _ e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2021)

... und das "N" wie Norden


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2021)

Natürlich...

*P e e n e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Einfach! :WOW:

bin dann arbeiten!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2021)

Nix E und cu Frank wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Regenbogen!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

nein,nein


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Geht doch 

_ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Hoch!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ _ h n


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Jetzt aber 

_ a h n


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

Das "L" wie Lautlos


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Jawohl ist die "L a h n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

Na dann...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Wie immer das "E"


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

und von mir ein O


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Wie immer das "E"



Diesel Mal nicht...


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2021)

jeffersonfarfan schrieb:


> und von mir ein O




Ein "O" haben wie..

*_ _ _ _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (11 Juni 2021)

Leider kein "S"!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2021)

...mal das "W" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Juni 2021)

Super....

*W _ _ _ o w*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2021)

Nehme mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2021)

Richtig....

*W _ r _ o w*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2021)

Korrekt...

*W _ r n o w*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2021)

... und noch das "A"


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2021)

Aber sicher...

*W a r n o w*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Rose!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Das "S" wie Süß!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Na endlich 

_ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ e c _


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Hals!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Klar doch 

_ e c h


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Das "L" wie Lachen!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Klar ist die "L e c h" :thumbup:

Bin erstmal weg bis später


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2021)

Weiter geht es...
*
_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juni 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das "E"




Dieses mal nicht! wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N"



Das "N" leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Super....
*
S_ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

... und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

nein, nein.....


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Yes....:thumbup:

*S t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Das Y vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

neinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.....


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Dann mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Richtig...
*
S t _ r*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Dann noch das "Ö"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Korrekt...

*S t ö r*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Das "K" wie Knallfrosch!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Engel!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2021)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2021)

Das E ja 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2021)

Das A nein


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2021)

Das "I" wie Italien!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Passt 

S _ _ _ e i


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "L" wie Löw!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ l e i


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Hummels!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

jojo 

S _ h l e i


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos! (organisiertes Durcheinander)


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Klar doch  ist die "S c h l e i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Na dann...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Dann das "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Klar....

*_ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

.... und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Super,spitze...

*S _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juni 2021)

...das "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Auch das ....

*S _ e g*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

... und das i


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

So einfach ist das....Jogi! wink2

*S i e g*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Aus dem Siegerland wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Ich fang auch mal mit dem "E" wie Erfolg an!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "I" wie Irland!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Hurra!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ h _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Niederlage!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Auch dabei wink2

_ h _ n e


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie R(h)einfall!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

War kein Reinfall 

R h _ n e


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2021)

Das "O" wie Obst!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2021)

Klar ist die "R h o n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 Juni 2021)

Dann ein Fluss aus dem Verliererland...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juni 2021)

...mal bitte das "A"


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2021)

Nehme das "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Juni 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal bitte das "A"




Jawohl ja...

*_ _ a _*


----------



## frank63 (17 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme das "E" wink2



Leider kein "E"!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juni 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (18 Juni 2021)

Leider kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juni 2021)

Dieses Mal nicht!


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Juni 2021)

Klasse...

*_ _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2021)

Mal ein "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Genau richtig...

*G _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Dann noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Logo...

*G l a n*


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Hitze!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Hitze ja aber im Wort nein


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Das "K" wie Kühl!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Vielleicht das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Abwechselung!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Natürlich wink2

_ a u _ e r


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Das "L" wie Laut oder Leise!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

nein, nein


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2021)

Gibt aber einen Fluss Lauter!!

Nehme das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Dann nehme doch gleich das T 

T a u _ e r


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2021)

...und das "B" wie Bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2021)

Klar ist die "T a u b e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Ich nehme das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e--h*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-ch*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Ein S wie See


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

...leider kein "S" dabei 


*--e-ch*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

...auch kein "T" dabei 


*--e-ch*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Vielleicht ein "L"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

...auch kein "L" dabei...Was macht dein Haustier ??wink2


*--e-ch*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Meinste den *I*gel wink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

...jo !!!:thumbup:


*--eich*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Schlauer bin ich jetzt auch *n*icht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

...auch kein "n" dabei...einfach mal das "n" umdrehen !!:WOW:


*--eich*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Mach aus n -> u


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-ueich*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

*W*at soll das den sein


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

...ohne "W", schau mal in die Pfalz wink2


*-ueich*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Ein Q  ich nicht kennen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Queich*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Mal einen Fluss kein Bach wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Ich nehm mal das "B" wie Bach!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Nein kein Bach


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "F" wie Fluss!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Fluss ja im Wort nein


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "S" wie Spielverderber!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Natürlich auch kein S wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Dann eben das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Afrika!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "I" wie Iglo!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Logo 

M a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (20 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2021)

Klar ist die "M a r n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Weiter geht es.

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Hoffe mit einem "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Logo....

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Super...

*S _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Nein......


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Das "A" ist gut...

*S a _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Richtig...

*S a _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

.... und noch das "U" wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2021)

Jawohl ja...

*S a u e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2021)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2021)

...das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2021)

...dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2021)

*R*rrrrrrrrrrrrrrwink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r r a _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2021)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2021)

...das "U" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ u r r a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Juni 2021)

Das "K" wie Kunst!


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2021)

Kein Kunstwerk


----------



## frank63 (22 Juni 2021)

Das "M" wie Messer!


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

M u r r a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Juni 2021)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon!


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2021)

Jo ist der "M u r r a y" River :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Juni 2021)

Na dann...viel Spaß!

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das "E" bitte



Dieses Mal nicht!


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N"




...leider auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2021)

Was ist mit einem "A"


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2021)

...und dem "F"


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem "A"



Das "A" ist dabei" . 
*
_ a _ _ _ *


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und dem "F"



Das "F" leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2021)

Ein G wie Glück wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Nein kein Glück!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2021)

Doch die *D*eutschen


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Schade eigentlich...kein "D"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2021)

*S*ehe ich auch so


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Das "S" ist dabei...

*_ a _ s _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2021)

Gut aber das *B*ett ruft wink2

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2021)

Das Bett leider nicht!

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Toll, toll...

*_ a _ s t*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Ein M wie Mond


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Nein auch kein Mond!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Dann eben der *N*ordpol


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Nein auch kein Otto!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Ein R wie Rolf


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

n*j*et, n*j*et...


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Ein j wie Jet wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Jawohl ja...
*
J a _ s t*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Dann mal noch das "G"


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Genau richtig...:thumbup:

*J a g s t*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Dann auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Das "S" wie Sane! wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Der schlechteste Spieler deshalb nein


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Nieten!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Nieten passt wink2

_ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Ende!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Leider nein sind ja noch dabei


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Das "K" wie Konfus! :WOW:

Bin für die nächten Stunden arbeiten! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2021)

Konfus ja aber der Fluss ohne 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Rüpel!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Rüpel gibt es immer wink2

_ _ r _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2021)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Ich nehm das "L" wie Loddar!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Leider kein G


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Auch kein L


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "L" wie Looser!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

War doch eben also immer noch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "P" wie Peinlich!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Peinlich aber auch nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Ist Humorlos


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane.


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Ein zurück


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ r _ a n


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Ja ist ein Irrtum


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner.


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Passt 

_ _ r d a n


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2021)

Jetzt läufts wink2

_ o r d a n


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Das "J" wie Juchhu! 

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Klar ist der "J o r d a n" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Auf ein Neues...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Diesmal nicht!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*_ _ _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Dann mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Gut, Gut..

*_ _ u _ s*


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Einen zurück...wink2


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein O wie Otto wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Okay, okay...wink2

*_ o u _ s*


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Passt...

*_ o u b s*


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Dann mal noch das "D" wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Das passt...

*D o u b s*


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Error!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Dann bestimmt auch das "A" wie Abenteuer.


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Passt auch 

_ a _ e _


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Ist Humorlos


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Jo geht auch 

_ a d e _


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a d e r


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2021)

Das "P" wie Pause.


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Das mache ich auch bis morgen 

Klar ist der kürzeste Fluss Deutschlands (6km) die "P a d e r"


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2021)

Weiter gehts...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2021)

Klar mit dem "E"


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2021)

War klar...:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2021)

Dann ein "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2021)

Nein kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2021)

Auch nicht....


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2021)

Richtig...

*R e _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2021)

Ein I wie Igel wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2021)

Nein......


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2021)

...dann das "S" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...dann das "S" bitte mal



Super,super...

*R e _ s s*


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Tomate



Keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2021)

Das passt...

*R e u s s*


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2021)

Das "H" wie Hitze!


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2021)

Das "K" wie Komet


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

K _ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Passt 

K _ a _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Sehr gut 

K l a _ _ l _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...mal einen Gruß an den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Der Igel will nicht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...aha, wohl ein *f*ranzösischer Igel


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Der auch nicht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...mal das nette "V" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Klar doch 

K l a _ _ l v e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...wie gehts eigentlich der *U*te?


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Der geht es gut


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...schönen Gruß von *R*udi :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Aha wink2

K l a r _ l v e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

...laut Google ein "Ä" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2021)

Klar der längste Fluss Schwedens der "K l a r ä l v e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2021)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2021)

Ein E wie Emil bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----e*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2021)

Ein S wie Spitze


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----se*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--a-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2021)

...leider kein "T" dabei 


*--a-se*


----------



## frank63 (29 Juni 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ra-se*


----------



## frank63 (29 Juni 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2021)

...kein "U" und auch kein "B"


*-ra-se*


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2021)

...auch kein Igel 


*-ra-se*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (30 Juni 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Dranse*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juni 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (30 Juni 2021)

Logo...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juni 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Spitze.. :thumbup:

*S _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Anton ist gut...

*S a _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Nein keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Einen zurück. wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

*M*ach ich


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Gut gemacht! :thumbup:

*S a m _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein I wie Igel wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Der bleibt in Deiner Gartenlaube!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Der darf...

*S a m b _ e*

Neuer Header
Rihanna - Celeb of the month Februar?!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Mal ein R 

Neuer Header ist Jennifer Aniston


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Passt...

*S a m b r e*

Also ich hab Rihanna im Header ( Celeb Februar)   
Beim ausloggen heute Mittag war Jennifer Aniston) oben im Header!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _

Habe den Header nochmal neu eingestellt was siehste jetzt


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Ich nehm das "A" wie Arm und seh immer noch Rihanna! :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Rihanna! wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Kein R 

Melde dich mal ab und wieder an


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Passt 

T _ _ _

Immer noch Rihanna ?


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Ich nehm das "O" wie Oder!

....und immer noch Riri! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Leider kein O


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2021)

Auch kein H 

Welchen Browser benutzt du


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2021)

Das "E" wie Erbse!

Lass mir doch Riri! :WOW: 

Mozilla Firfox!
Hab schon den Cache und den Browserverlauf geleert.


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Passt 

T _ _ e

Liegt wohl daran mit Chrome geht es ja wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

So ein I nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

T y _ e


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Nacht!

Geh jetzt ins Bett und träume von Riri!! 
Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Jawohl ist die "T y n e" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Weiter geht es mit dem "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Nein geht es nicht!

Guten Morgen Rolli!

Meine liebe Riri ist immer noch im Header! dance2


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Guten *M*orgen Frank 

Da bleibt sie auch noch muss später noch was ändern geht momentan nur über Chrome


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut das "M"  und auch Riri :supi:, von mir aus kann sie da gerne bleiben!

*M _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Nein, nix "A"! idk


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Ute ist gut...

*M u _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Dann noch das R


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2021)

Richtig... 

*M u r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Nehme das "E" wie Ernte!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen Rolli! Der Riri gefällt es wohl im Header?! :freude:

Mal das "T" wie Treue!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Soll sich mal nicht zu breit machen 

kein T


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Rente!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Ausserdem ich habe ja die Jennifer drin wink2

kein R


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Pech für Dich! 

Nehme mal das "F" wie Freiheit!

In der Firma hab ich "Chrome", aber Celebboard wird als unsicher eingestuft! Kein Zugriff!:angry:


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Auch kein F

Chrome ist eben sicherer deshalb kannst du ruhig dort Celebboard schauen null problemo


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!

Die Seite ist dann automatisch gesperrt, kein Zugriff möglich, der System-Admi wird informiert!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Kein N 

Ist das neuste was ich lese normal hast du einen Butten um die Warnung zu ignorieren


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Keine Chance auf die Seite zukommen! Warnung kommt über die komplette Monitorseite!

Nehme mal das "H" wie Haltung!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Auch kein H 

Dann schraub mal an deinen Einstellungen unter Datenschutz und Sicherheit kannst du das ändern wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "K" wie Korrekt!

...da kannst Du nichts machen...und wenn; gibt es bestimmt die nächste Warnung!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "L" wie Leicht! soso


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Geht doch 

_ l _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Sonne nicht aber Schottland wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Gut gegoogelt 

C l _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "D" wie Danke!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Klar doch 

C l _ d e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Jo ist der "C l y d e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Der nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Wieder mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Dieses Mal nicht!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Sicher, sicher..
*
_ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Nein auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Leider auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Gerade so..:thumbup:

*_ _ _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2021)

Leider auch nicht..


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2021)

...das "K" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2021)

Klasse, beide dabei...

*K _ t a n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2021)

Mal das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2021)

Nein sicher nicht!


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2021)

No non nein njet....


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2021)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2021)

Nix Igel! latt:


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2021)

Uuuups, das passt! 

*K u t a n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2021)

War ja auch nicht mehr viel übrig 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2021)

Leider kein H 

Bin erstmal weg bis dene :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Vielleicht das "I" wie Indeed!!!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen leider keine Ingrid 

Wenn du den Header sehen willst musst du den Forenstyle ändern wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Ich bleibe bei Riri, aber Danke für die Info! :thumbup: 

Ich nehme dann mal das "A" für Abenteuer!

ps. Guten Morgen Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "U" wie Urlaub!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Passt 

_ u _ a


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "K" wie Klausur!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

K u _ a


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "G" wie Gebirge!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittelmeer!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Das "J" wie Jubel!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Nix Jubel eher *P*fusch


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Dann nehm ich mal den *P*fusch! wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Gut geraten 

K u p a :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2021)

Ja, ja....
*
_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2021)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2021)

...und das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein "E"



Nein kein "E"!


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "A" bitte



So gerade eben! :WOW:

*_ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Das "S" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

...auch kein "S"...


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Dann mal ein "H"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Einen zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Mächtig gewaltig! wink2

*_ _ _ m a*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Nein, versuch mal den letzten Buchstaben! wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Das ist ja *Z*auberei


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2021)

Wenn du meinst...

*Z _ _ m a*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2021)

Mal den *I*gel los lassen


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Der Winterschlaf ist vorbei! 

*Z i _ m a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Versuche mal das G


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Leider kein "G"!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Ein C wie Celsius wink2


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Einen weiter...soso


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Wo*l*lte ich eh


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Ist klar...

*Z i l m a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Sicher wink2 und ein neues

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Irgendwann schon. Sorry für die Hilfe! ohno

Ich versuch das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Danke für die Hilfe :WOW: so besser :thumbup:

Kein E


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Kein Problem! :thumbup:

Ich nehme das "H" wie Hilfe!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Keine Hilfe


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Normal.


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "M" wie Main!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Leider auch kein M


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Geht doch 

_ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "I" wie Island!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Nix Island,Irland oder Igel


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "O" wie Ostern.


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Auch kein O 

Ach wie ist es ohne Rihanna


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

Guten Abend, die Herren. !!!..und das "D" bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Hallo Marco und passt 

D r _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie schrecklich ohne Riri! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Leider kein S


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

...schönen Gruß von *U*tewink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Angekommen wink2

D r _ u


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

*A*haaaaaaa :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Jawohl ist die "D r a u" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

...jup :WOW:


*-e-----*


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

...leider ohne "A" 


*-e-----*


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

...jepp !!!:WOW:


*Re-----*


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2021)

...leider kein "D" dabei 


*Re-----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Bitte mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

Ich nehme das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2021)

...kein "S", aber das "T" :thumbup:


*Re---t-*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

...und das "Z" wie Zorro!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Re--itz*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Ein G wie Grau


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Reg-itz*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Nehme mal das "N"


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Regnitz*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

... und ein neues wink2

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

Mal das "A" wie Alpen.


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Region passt schon mal


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden.


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Ein tiefer wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Andere Richtung


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

Ich hatte noch die Richtung gewechselt, :angry: nehme das "M" wie Mittelmeer!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Reg dich ab 

M _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Jo passt 

M u _


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2021)

Klar ist die "M u r" :thumbup:

:mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Viel Spaß...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Nein nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Netter Versuch, leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Was ist mit dem "A"


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Versuche mal das "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Passt..... 

*_ n _ n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Passt auch... 

*O n o n*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

Ich starte auch mal mit dem "E"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

und nicht dabei wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2021)

War klar. Nehme das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...mal das "S" wie Super !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Passt 

_ _ s _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...mal das "F" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...mal das schlanke "T"


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Auch nix T


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...mal das nette "N" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

*M*mmmmmmm


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

weiter nicht runter


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...könnte das "L" sein !!!wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Nein kein L


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

*...mal das "O" bitte*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Geht doch 

_ _ s o


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...haste mal ein "P"wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...wir fragen mal locker nach einem "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

*A:angry:*..........................


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Nein denk mal an mein Haustier


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2021)

...ahaaa, jetzt kommt Super *I*gel:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2021)

Logo wink2

_ i s o


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Das "K" wie Komet!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Klar ist der "K i s o" in Japan :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Na klar, welcher sonst? 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Viel*e* bekannte gibt es ja nicht mehr


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Das stimmt, leider kein"E"!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut. 

*S _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Passt auch..

*S h _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Aber sicher...

*S h _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Natürlich..  :thumbup:

*S h _ n a n _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Okay. :WOW:

*S h _ n a n o*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Logo...:thumbup:

*S h i n a n o*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Ich starte mit dem "E"!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Passt 

_ o _ e


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2021)

...mal das "B" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Jo passt 

_ o n e


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2021)

Jo ist die "T o n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Weiter geht es. 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein S wie Susanne


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Super...

*_ _ s _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Passt...wink2

*_ u s _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Nein kein "K"!


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Der ist dabei!! 

*_ u s i*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Ein M wie Musik


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2021)

Passt auch....wink2

*M u s i*


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2021)

Gut geraten 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "E" wie England!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Nix ist mit England :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "I" wie Italien! dance2


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Passt wink2

_ _ i _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Niederlage!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ i _ _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ i _ _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Passt auch 

S h i _ _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Aber sicher 

S h i _ a n _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "D" wie Danke!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Aber bitte wink2

S h i _ a n d _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "M" wie Meer!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Logo 

S h i m a n t _


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Das "O" wie Okay!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Klar ist der "S h i m a n t o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Na klar...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Noch das "E" bitte und dann bis später


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Nein leider nicht! Bis später Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Paaast....

*_ a _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Nein nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2021)

Nein auch kein "O"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2021)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2021)

...das "W" bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Kein "S" und kein "W"!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

...und auch kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Gute Entscheidung!! :thumbup:

*M a _ a _ a m*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Ein R wie Ruhr


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Ein C wie Cäsar


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

*K*ommt nicht vor! wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

*K*ommt auch nicht vor! wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

*K*omme ja schon


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Wurde auch Zeit...

*M a _ a k a m*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

*G*oogle kennt ihn auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Geh einen weiter! Dann kennt auch Google den Fluss.


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Klar erst wenn er fertig ist 

Ein *H*


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Tja, so ist das eben. 

*M a h a k a m*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Ein neuer 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Anfang!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

A _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Kein Humor


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Passt 

A _ a n _


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Aber sicher wink2

A _ a n o


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2021)

Das "G" wie Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2021)

Stimmt Gute Nacht 

A g a n o :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

So weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Selbstverständlich sogar gleich 2x  

*_ e _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

*S*ehr schön wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Passt auch 2x  

*_ e _ _ s s e _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Na klar. 

*_ e n _ s s e _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Dann noch ein "I" wink2

Muss erstmal weg bis später


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Passt auch...

*_ e n i s s e i*

Bis später.


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

und noch das "J"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Jaaaaaa.......:thumbup:

*J e n i s s e i*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie Schauer!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Das "I" wie Irrtum!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Das "H" wie Hochwasser!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

M _ _ _ m i


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Appetit.


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Passt 

M _ _ a m i


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Klar doch 

M o _ a m i


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2021)

Das "G" wie Gestern!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Jo ist der "M o g a m i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2021)

Der Nächste..

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Leider nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2021)

...mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Nehme mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Leider kein "N" und auch kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Spitze, super...

*_ s s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hochwasser


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Uuuuuiiiii....wink2

*U s s u _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Richtig....

*U s s u r _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2021)

Genau der ....

*U s s u r i*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2021)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2021)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2021)

Wie schaut es mit einem "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ _ _ _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie Salami!


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2021)

Immer noch nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2021)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! :WOW:

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2021)

Sagst es :thumbup:

_ i _ a _ a _ i


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ i _ a _ a m i


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2021)

Das "T" wie Taube!


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2021)

Passt 

_ i t a _ a m i


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2021)

...und das "K" wie Kosmos!


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2021)

Jawohl ist der "K i t a k a m i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2021)

Der nächste bitte:

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2021)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2021)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

2xE , aber kein N! 

*_ e _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Mal das I wie Igel wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

Nein kein Haustier mit "I" !


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Mal das "R" versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

Guter Versuch. :thumbup:

*_ e r e _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Ein "S" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

Einen weiter..wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Gut das "T" 

Aber erstmal Mittag bis später wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

Passt....wink2

*T e r e _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2021)

Na klar. 

*T e r e k*


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2021)

...mal das "F" wie Fluss wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2021)

Das "I" wie Island!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Weder das "F" noch das "I"


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Z wie Zeppelin


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Dann aber bestimmt das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Diesmal nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Volltreffer 

A _ a _ a _ a


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das "W" wie Wasser!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Passt 

A _ a _ a w a


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Leider nix B


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das "K" wie Kind!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Schon besser 

A _ a k a w a


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das "G" wie Gewässer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Reise!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Jawohl ist der "A r a k a w a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Na denn...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

... und das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Super...

*S_ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Nein kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das passt...

*S _ _ r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

So erstmal Mi*t*tagstisch  bis später


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Na dann guten Appetit und kein "T"!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

...mal das "U" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Norden


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Auch kein "U" und kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

...mal das kleine "o" wie ohooo


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Ein Y vielleicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Zwei zurück! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

...mal das "W" :WOW:bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2021)

Das V bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Das passt...wink2

*S w _ r*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Auch kein "V"!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

...mal den *i*gel bemühen !!:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2021)

Ja genau den...

*S w i r*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

....und hier endlich mal was einfaches !!!:WOW:


*-----*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2021)

Na denn, das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2021)

jup !!! :thumbup::WOW:


*---e-*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---er*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2021)

Das "L" wie Ludwig wink2


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::WOW:


*Aller*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2021)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Aber bestimmt das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Leider nix Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Passt 

_ n _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Nix Osten andere Richtung nach unten wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Geht auch 

U n _ _ _ u _


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie Süden! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Logo 

U n s _ _ u _


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Sehr gut 

U n s _ r u _


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Jo ist die "U n s t r u t" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Ein "E" wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Der ist dabei...

*_ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Ein O wie Olympia


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Ein F wie Fussball wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Nein leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2021)

Ein B wie Barbara wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2021)

Nein passt auch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2021)

...mal die nette *R*atte


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

das S wie Sabine


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Kein "R" und auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Neiiiiiin....wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Der passt....wink2

*_ h _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Ein L wie Laus


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin. wink2


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Wie nicht die *O*hle


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Fluss *i*n Hannover!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Kenne da nur die Le*i*ne


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Irrtu*m *gibt auch noch einen weiteren!

*I h _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Google sagt Ih*m*e


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Google hat Recht! 

*I h m e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Auch mal ein kleiner wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Das "K" wie Klein!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Also so wörtlich auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Das "G" wie Gross!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

So gross auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Leider kein E


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Das A passt 

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Dharmagreg (24 Juli 2021)

R wie Roswita


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2021)

Das R ja das S nein 

R _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Dharmagreg (25 Juli 2021)

H wie Hunziker


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2021)

Das "I" wie Insel.


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2021)

Das H ja das I nein 

R _ _ _ a _ h


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2021)

Das "C" wie Chlor!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2021)

Logo wink2

R _ _ _ a c h


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2021)

Das "B" wie Bach!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2021)

Ja ist ein Bach 

R _ _ b a c h


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2021)

Nein ist ein farblicher Bach


----------



## Dharmagreg (25 Juli 2021)

U wie Uganda


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2021)

Leider kein U


----------



## Dharmagreg (25 Juli 2021)

O wie Oh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2021)

Klar doch 

R o _ b a c h


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

Twie Tor!!!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Jawohl ist der "R o t b a c h" :thumbup:


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

gesucht wird ein Wort mit 3 Buchstaben!

_ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Ein N wie Norden wink2


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

N wie Nein, aber es gibt ihn auch im Norden


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig.


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

E und R sind leider ohno


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

der Hans, der kann `s - nicht

_ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

Anti ist Falsch :angry:


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Ein B wie Bert


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

Bert, ach nö


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Ein D wie Doof


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

Doof ist Dumm


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Ein F wie Ford


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2021)

...mal das "Z" bitte


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

Ford ist fort

Z __ __


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2021)

...mal das "Ü"wink2


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

GÜ = Züg, nein - was ist dass


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2021)

*U*huuuuuuuuuu:WOW:


----------



## Dharmagreg (27 Juli 2021)

U wie Unrichtig

Z _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## Dharmagreg (27 Juli 2021)

Otto ist natürlich richtig!!

ZOO


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Ein neuer 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig.


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "B" wie Bier!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Auch kein Bier


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "N" wie Nougat!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Leider nix Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Nehme mal eine andere Frucht wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "P" wie Pfirsich!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Nein mit Schale wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "K" wie Kirsche!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Also bei einer Kirsche muss ich keine Schale abmachen


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Du weist doch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!! :WOW:

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Ja aber eine runde Frucht wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zitrone!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

*OOOO*h nein


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2021)

Sind wir beim Früchteraten? 

Das "O" wie Orange!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Jetzt hast du es wink2

_ a _ o


----------



## Dharmagreg (27 Juli 2021)

T wie Tor:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Passt auch 

T a _ o


----------



## Dharmagreg (27 Juli 2021)

C wie Cristiano wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Dharmagreg (27 Juli 2021)

J wie Ja


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2021)

Ja ist der "T a j o" :thumbup:


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

mal was einfaches

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2021)

Dann mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2021)

...das "A"


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

A = richtig!! E ist 

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ a __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2021)

...dann das "S"


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

Alles richtig - 2 mal R und S

__ r __ __ __ __ s __ __ __ a __ __ r __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2021)

Nehme mal das "H"


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

H ist leider falsch


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

3 mal richtig

__ r __ t t __ s __ __ __ a __ __ r __ __ __ __ t


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2021)

...dreimal den *I*gel bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

einmal Igel, dreimal Otto

__ r __ t t o s o __ i a __ __ r o __ __ __ t


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2021)

...und jetzt bitte das nette "G" wink2


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

gibtsnicht


__ r __ t t o s o __ i a __ __ r o __ __ __ t


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2021)

...mal das "M" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Dharmagreg (29 Juli 2021)

M = Nein, PU = Ja


__ r __ t t o s o __ i a __ p r o __ u __ t


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2021)

...mal das "D" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Dharmagreg (29 Juli 2021)

DK = Dänen weinen nicht

__ r u t t o s o __ i a __ p r o d u k t


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2021)

Steigern wir das *B*rutto... (Auch ein Gutes Lied )


----------



## Dharmagreg (29 Juli 2021)

B wie Brutto wink2

B r u t t o s o __ i a __ p r o d u k t


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2021)

... und das "Z" bitte


----------



## Dharmagreg (29 Juli 2021)

Z wie Zorro

B r u t t o s o z i a __ p r o d u k t


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2021)

Das "L" wie Lösung!


----------



## Dharmagreg (29 Juli 2021)

geLöst, gibt es auch ein Nettosozialprodukt ? 

B r u t t o s o z i a l p r o d u k t


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Ist ein Fluss!!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...das "G" bitte, wie Guten Abend Franky :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Hallo Marco  Leider aber kein "G"!


----------



## Dharmagreg (30 Juli 2021)

R wie Ramazonas


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Auch kein "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...jetzt das kurvige "S" versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Das schnittige "S" ist dabei! 

*_ _ _ s _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...na dann mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Logo auch dabei..:thumbup:

*_ _ _ s _ _ h*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...das nette "T" könnte auch passen :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Das passt leider nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Na klar....

*_ _ _ s a _ h*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

OHA !!!...das "C" könnte auch passen wink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Bestimmt.... :thumbup:

*_ _ _ s a c h*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...mal den *I*gel fragenwink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Gute Entscheidung..

*_ _ i s a c h*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...und jetzt das nette L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Logo....

*L _ i s a c h*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

...knall das "O" noch mit rein :WOW:


----------



## Dharmagreg (30 Juli 2021)

U wie Underberg


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Na klar ist das "O" und damit kein "U"!

*L o i s a c h*

Gute Nacht! Bin dann weg!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Na klar ist das "O" und damit kein "U"!
> 
> *L o i s a c h*
> 
> Gute Nacht! Bin dann weg!




*N8 Frank !!!*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

*...mal wieder was ganz einfaches*:WOW:....ohne "E" 


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2021)

Wie ohne *E*


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2021)

Ich nehm das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Dharmagreg (31 Juli 2021)

Ä wie ohne E


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2021)

...ohne "E", ohne "R", aber das "A"


...und schon fast gelöst :WOW:


*-a-a-a-a-a-*


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2021)

Ein *P* wie Panamakanal


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kanal!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Pa-a-aka-a-*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lösung!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Pa-a-aka-al*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mai!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Pa-amaka-al*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass.


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Panamakanal*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2021)

Ein S wie Süden


----------



## Dharmagreg (2 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Norden


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2021)

..ein "O" wie Osten wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S wie Süden



Kein "S"!


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Dharmagreg schrieb:


> Ein N wie Norden



Kein "N"!


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ..ein "O" wie Osten wink2



Kein "O"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Dann noch der *W*esten


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Auch nicht der Westen!


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Dann das A wie Abend


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Das passt. 

*_ _ a _ _ a _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Nein auch kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Richtig...

*_ r a _ _ a _ _ _ r a*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Auch die ist dabei. :thumbup:

*_ r a _ _ a _ _ t r a*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Auch gut...

*_ r a _ _ a _ u t r a*

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Dharmagreg (2 Aug. 2021)

V wie Vulva


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2021)

...mal das feurige "P" wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Das "B" und das "P" sind dabei  :thumbup: , das "V" leider nicht! 


*B r a _ _ a p u t r a*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Mal das "M" bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Na klar... :thumbup:

*B r a _ m a p u t r a*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

... und noch das "H" wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2021)

Logo... :thumbup:

*B r a h m a p u t r a*


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Dharmagreg (3 Aug. 2021)

R wie Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2021)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Kein R aber das E 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

S _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

S u e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zampano!


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S u e z _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kanal!


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Natürlich 

S u e z k _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Amerika!


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Genau :jumping:

S u e z k a _ a _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Natürlich 

S u e z k a n a _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2021)

Das "L" wie Latein!


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "S u e z k a n a l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2021)

Ist ein Fluss!

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2021)

Ein F wie Fluss wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2021)

Kein "F" wie Fluss!


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2021)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2021)

Richtig... 

*_ a _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2021)

Nein, nein....


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2021)

...und das "P" bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2021)

Das "T" ist dabei :thumbup:, leider kein "P"  

*_ a _ t a*


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2021)

Ein "S" wie Super wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2021)

Nicht super. Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2021)

Ein "M" wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2021)

Auch keine Maus!


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2021)

Ein "U" wie Ute


----------



## Dharmagreg (5 Aug. 2021)

V wie Vau .


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein "U" wie Ute




Auch keine Ute. Mal 2 weiter! wink2 wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Dharmagreg schrieb:


> V wie Vau .



Auch kein "V"! Einen weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Ein W wie Wolf wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Genau *r*ichtig...wink2
*
W a _ t a*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel tssss


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Genau *r*ichtig...wink2
> *
> W a _ t a*




Kein Igel!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Kein Igel dann eine *R*atte


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Richtig...ein 808 Km langer Fluss in Polen!

*W a r t a*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Kenne nur Varta  naja

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Das "L" wie Laut!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ l l _ _ _ _ _ _ _ l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Klasse 

_ _ _ _ _ l l a _ _ _ a _ a l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Das "T" wie Top!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ t t _ l l a _ _ _ a _ a l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

War wohl zu leicht 

_ _ t t _ l l a n _ _ a n a l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Gut*e*n *E*insti*e*g g*e*habt!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Ist klar  den kennt man ja auch 

_ _ t t e l l a n _ _ a n a l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Fliesst ja auch durch viele Stadtteile in Hannover.
Nehme das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ i t t e l l a n _ _ a n a l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Das "D" wie Deutsch!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ i t t e l l a n d _ a n a l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kanal!


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ i t t e l l a n d k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

....und noch das "M" wie Mitte! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "M i t t e l l a n d k a n a l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2021)

So weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2021)

Das E wie Emil


----------



## Dharmagreg (6 Aug. 2021)

R wie Rebecca


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2021)

"A"............................................................


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" und das "E" sind dabei  :thumbup: das "R" leider nicht! 

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2021)

Nein nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2021)

Was ist mit einem "H"


----------



## Dharmagreg (8 Aug. 2021)

C wie Cinderolli


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2021)

Auch kein "H" und kein "C"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2021)

Total gut...:thumbup:

*T e _ t _ _ _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2021)

Ein N eie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2021)

Na klar...:thumbup:

*T e _ t _ _ _ a n a _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2021)

Versuche mal das "L"


----------



## Dharmagreg (9 Aug. 2021)

B wie Banal


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "W" bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "L" und das "W" sind dabei  das banale "B" leider nicht! 

*T e l t _ w _ a n a l*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Okay...:thumbup:

*T e l t o w _ a n a l*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

... und noch das "K"


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Klaro!! :thumbup: 

*T e l t o w k a n a l*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "K" wie Klaro!


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

War klar 

K _ _ _ _ _ k _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

K _ _ _ _ _ k _ _ _ l


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Passt auch 

K _ _ _ _ _ k a _ a l


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Na dann das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Natürlich wink2

K _ _ _ _ n k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Passt auch 

K _ s _ _ n k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

K _ s t _ n k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Natürlich wink2

K _ s t e n k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Das "Ü" wie Übung!


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "K ü s t e n k a n a l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Kein Fluss, kein Kanal...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Ein *S*ee ?


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2021)

Stimmt! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "E"


----------



## Dharmagreg (9 Aug. 2021)

K wie Kanal


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "M" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Das "E" und das "M" sind dabei  das "K" leider nicht
*
M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e e*


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2021)

das G vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Genau ist dabei...:thumbup:

*M _ _ _ _ g _ _ s e e*


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2021)

ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal das "Ö"


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" ist dabei!  das "Ö" leider nicht! 

*M _ _ _ _ g a _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Nein, nein keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Das passt...:thumbup:

*M _ _ _ _ g a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Er richtet es...

*M i _ _ i g a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Hurra, hurra der Hans ist da..

*M i _ h i g a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Dann noch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Passt...

*M i c h i g a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e e


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ s e e


----------



## Dharmagreg (10 Aug. 2021)

T wie Thrombose


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Dabei 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ t _ e _ s e e


----------



## Dharmagreg (10 Aug. 2021)

P wie Paulaner


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Nix Paulaner


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

S _ _ _ r _ _ t _ e _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "C" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Mach ich wink2

S c _ _ r _ _ t _ e _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2021)

...na dann passt auch das "H":WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

War klar wink2

S c h _ r _ _ t _ e _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2021)

...und das "A" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Passt auch 

S c h a r _ _ t _ e _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2021)

...jetzt das "M" wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S c h a r m _ t _ e _ s e e


----------



## Dharmagreg (10 Aug. 2021)

i wie ix .


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Leider kein i


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zeppelin!


----------



## Dharmagreg (10 Aug. 2021)

B wie Bert


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Das Z ja das M ist schon wink2

S c h a r m _ t z e _ s e e


----------



## Dharmagreg (10 Aug. 2021)

Ü wie Übel


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Keine Berta


----------



## Dharmagreg (10 Aug. 2021)

Ü wie Übelkeit


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2021)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Das Ü ja 

S c h a r m ü t z e _ s e e


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2021)

Das L auch

Ist der "S c h a r m ü t z e l s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2021)

So weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2021)

Das E wie Emil wink2


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2021)

Klar....sogar 3 x :thumbup:

_* _ _ _ e _ _ _ e e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2021)

Super....

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2021)

Na klar...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ e _ n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2021)

Nein kein Igel!


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2021)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ _ e r n s e e*

Muss weg! Arbeiten! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans 

cu Frank


----------



## Dharmagreg (11 Aug. 2021)

P wie Plumpaquatsch


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Kein "H"  , auch kein "P"  !


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2021)

ein F wie Fritz


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Auch kein "F"!


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2021)

dann aber ein M


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2021)

und ein L auch noch


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann aber ein M



Auch kein "M"!


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "T" bitte



Das "T" ist 2x dabei!  

*_ _ t t e r n s e e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> und ein L auch noch




Das "L" ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2021)

Vielleicht ein V


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal das Ä


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2021)

...mal die *J*utta fragen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein V




Das "V" ist dabei!

*V _ t t e r n s e e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "Ä" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das Ä




....und natürlich das "Ä"!

*V ä t t e r n s e e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das Ä




Ist schon gewesen!
Rolli hat es gelöst!

*V ä t t e r n s e e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2021)

...bei mir, wie immer,...ganz was einfaches :WOW:


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2021)

Das S wie See


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2021)

das P wie Paula


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2021)

...kein "S", kein "P" 


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...leider auch kein "N"....einen davor wink2


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal ein "M"


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*M------*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Me-e---*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...nix Tomate...nimm mal was saureswink2

*Me-e---*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

So sauer wie eine *Z*itrone wink2


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...jep !!!


*Me-ezz-*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...kein *O*tto dabei 


*Me-ezz-*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...auch kein *I*gel dabei....am besten ganz vorn weitermachen:WOW:


*Me-ezz-*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Ein L wie Laufen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Melezz-*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Gut d*A*s es Google gibt


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Melezza*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "M" wie Maus.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Leider kein M


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Aber das E

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e e


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super...


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Logo wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rot!


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Vielleicht das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien!


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ a _ _ a _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hannover!


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Nix Hannover


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frankreich.


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Auch nix Frankreich wink2


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2021)

das P wie Paula


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Keine Paula


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Ein "W" wie Wahrheit!


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Auch nicht aber Asien war schon ganz gut wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2021)

ein B wie Berta


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Beides dabei 

B a i _ a _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kilo!


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

B a i k a _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Das "L" wie Los!


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "B a i k a l s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Mit einem "E" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2021)

Beides dabei..

*_ _ _ e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2021)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2021)

...und das "R" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das N wie Nordpol



Leider kein "N"!


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R" bitte mal




Auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Mal das "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Das passt....
*
_ h _ e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Dann das "M"


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Das passt auch..

*_ h _ e m s e e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Bitte mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Klaro...

*C h _ e m s e e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Der *I*gel macht es klar


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Der Igel macht es passend..

*C h i e m s e e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Ich nehm auch das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Gute Wahl wink2

_ i _ i _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ i _ a _ a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ i _ i _ a _ a s _ _


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2021)

und ein T wie Theo


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

T i t i _ a _ a s _ _


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2021)

das k bitte .


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Kein K


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2021)

dann isses ein C


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Schon besser 

T i t i c a c a s _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

...und zweimal das 2 "E" wie Essig


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "T i t i c a c a s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2021)

Weiter im Text...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2021)

Klar mal das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2021)

und das F auch


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Klar mal das "E" bitte wink2



Logo...2x  

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e e*


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Kein "F"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Super....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Gute Entscheidung.. 

*_ i _ _ i _ _ _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl...

*_ i _ _ i _ a _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Passt auch...

*_ i _ _ i _ a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Hurra der Hans ist dabei...

*_ i _ h i _ a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Ein C wie Cäsar


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...und das "M"


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2021)

Und noch ein c


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein C wie Cäsar



Logo ein "C"...

*_ i c h i _ a n s e e*


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "M"



...und auch das "M" ist dabei..

*M i c h i _ a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Dann noch das "G"


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Und noch ein c



Das "C" war schon von Rolli im Spiel! 
*
M i c h i _ a n s e e*


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Glasklar...

*M i c h i g a n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...mal den *E*mil bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e e


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...die *S*abine begehrt Einlasswink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

lass sie rein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...schönen Gruß von *N*orbert wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Das T passt 

_ _ _ t _ _ _ _ s e e


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Das R auch wink2

_ _ _ t _ r _ _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Ich nehm mal das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ t _ r i _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "M"


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...das "Z" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...dann das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "B" wie Blöd


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Ein davor


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

*A*hhhaaaa !!!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ i _ t _ r i a s e e


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl 

_ i _ t o r i a s e e


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chlor!


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...das "V" bitte mal :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ i c t o r i a s e e


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2021)

Marco hat es 

"V i c t o r i a s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2021)

...bei Rolli immer schwer wink2, bei mir immer ganz einfach !!!:WOW:


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Ist wohl *e*her anders rum


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

...jup...eben ganz einfach !!!:WOW:


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Da*s* war Zufall wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

...leider ohne "S" 


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

...nee, och keen "A" 

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

...nix "H" ...kleiner Tipp...das "N" ist es auch nicht:WOW:

*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

toller *T*ipp


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

...kein "T", einen vor "N":WOW:


*----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Meinste ein "M" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

Jup !!! :WOW::WOW:

*--mme*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

...kein *R*olli dabei wink2

*--mme*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Dann das W bitte wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

...jetzt gehts looos !!!:WOW:


*W-mme*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

mal das "Ü" versuchen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Wümme*


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Leider kein E wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden.


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mainz!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Vielleicht das "X"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Nah dran


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon! :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

noch ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zacharias! latt: latt: latt: latt: latt: latt:


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Geht doch 

_ _ z _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ z i _ i _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "F" wie Fertig!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ z i f i _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kochen!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ z i f i k


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ a z i f i k


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Das "P" wie Pazifik! dance2


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "P a z i f i k" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Das E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Logo...

*_ _ _ _ e _ e _ _ e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das S wie See


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Na klar. 

*_ _ _ _ e _ e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Auch dabei...

*_ _ _ _ e n e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Das passt...

*_ a _ _ e n e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein Y bite mal wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Yes, yes...

*_ a _ _ e n e y s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl...

*_ a _ d e n e y s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

... und ein "L" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Logo...

*_ a l d e n e y s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Mein geliebter *B*aldeneysee :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Genau der... :thumbup: 

*B a l d e n e y s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Noch einer wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essen!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...und das "S" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Das E ja 

_ _ _ _ _ e e


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Das S auch wink2

_ _ _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ r _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...dann mal das "A" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

A r a _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

Oha !!...aber auch Ok...das "L" bitte wink2


...übrigens Duisburg führt in Osnabrück !!


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "A r a l s e e" :thumbup:

Wundert mich nicht habe ja für Osnabück getippt


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...leider ohne "E" 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...leider auch kein "A" 


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...nix "S"...einen davor wink2


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das R wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-r-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Norden


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

..Jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-r-n---*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

Toooorrr !!!:WOW:


*Or-no-o*


...und die Zebras haben auch gewonnen.


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel 

Sind ja dann wenigstens mal gut gestartet


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Orino-o*


...Samstag gehts nach Magdeburg


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

... und das C bitte 

Habe für Magdeburg getippt wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...dann tippe ich wieder 1:1, wenns wieder 0:1 ausgeht...ist OK wink2


*Orinoco*...:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Marco :thumbup:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...dann mal wieder das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "S" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e r


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...und das "M" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

M _ _ _ e _ m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...dann mal das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

M _ t t e _ m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...jetzt das "L" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

passt 

M _ t t e l m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

*I*gel passt auch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl das "M i t t e l m e e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

*----*............


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Oh klein dann ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...nee, ohne "E" wink2


*----*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup:


*-aa-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

njet, kein "S" 


*-aa-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Dann ein "L"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-aal*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Dann das "W"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...nicht so ganz, einen davor wink2


*-aal*


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

... gut dann das V wink2


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Vaal*...Fluss in Südafrika


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Südafrika oder Holland egal 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

*e*ben wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "A" wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "M" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

ein und zwei weiter


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

*O*ha ................


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Jo wink2

_ o _ _ _ a _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...und das "N" wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut wink2

_ o _ _ _ a n _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...das "D" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...dann mal das "F"


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Logo :WOW:

_ o _ f _ a n _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...das "G" könnte gehen wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Das geht sogar doppelt 

_ o _ f g a n g s e e


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...mal das nette "W"


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

W o _ f g a n g s e e


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...na dann noch das "L"....und ich mache den Abgang, N8 Rolli


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "W o l f g a n g s e e" :thumbup:

Bin auch gleich weg n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Wie immer das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2021)

Ich nehm das "A" wie Anton.


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...kein "E", aber das "A"

*--a--*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

*...nee, nicht so richtig *


*--a--*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Ein Z wie Zahn


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

"Z" nicht, "A" haste...und jetzt der Reihe nach :WOW:


*--a--*


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bunker!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2021)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*--a-b*


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ice!


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2021)

Ein C wie Celsius wink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2021)

...kein "I" aber das "C":thumbup:


*C-a-b*


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Cha-b*


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2021)

Das "M" wie Maus.


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2021)

*Chamb*


:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Bestimmt mit einem "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Sogar 2x..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Sicher, sicher...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Aber klar...

*_ a _ _ a s e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Nein keine Tomate.


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Richtig...

*_ a r _ a s e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Genau...

*G a r _ a s e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

... und noch das "D"


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Das passt auch...:thumbup:

*G a r d a s e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e e


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ s _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

passt 

_ s t s e e


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Das "O" wie Ostsee! dance2


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Ging ja schnell 

O s t s e e :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Tja.... 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

... und mal wieder das "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

3x sogar...  

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2021)

für mich das P wie Paula


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das "S"



Logo...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ s e e*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> für mich das P wie Paula




Leider nein...


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl gleich 2x 

*_ _ r _ _ e r s e e*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2021)

...dann mal das "W" wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2021)

Wie wahr....

*W _ r _ _ e r s e e*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal ein "Ö"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2021)

...und das "T"


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal ein "Ö"



Ja ist dabei. 

*W ö r _ _ e r s e e*


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "T"



Auch dabei! 

*W ö r t _ e r s e e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Guten Morgen und ein "H" wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "H" passt und einen schönen Sonntagmorgen im strömenden Regen! :schirm6:

*W ö r t h e r s e e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Hier ist noch trocken 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Ich starte mal mit dem "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ s s _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Da fehlt etwas wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "Ö" wie Österreich!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ ö _ _ _ s s _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rose.


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2021)

ein k wie Kaufmann


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Das K ja 

K ö _ _ _ s s _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Das I auch 

K ö _ i _ s s _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gross!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

K ö _ i g s s _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

K ö n i g s s _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2021)

...und zweimal das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "K ö n i g s s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

... und wieder mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Klaro....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

und das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Logo....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Nein kein Anton!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Richtig ... , hab gerade gesehen das ich ein "E" vergessen habe! Sorry!!

*_ _ r _ _ e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Einen zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal ein "G"


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Genau richtig..

*_ _ r g g e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Na klar....
*
_ _ r g g e n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Okay...

*_ o r g g e n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

... und noch das "F"


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Logo...
*
F o r g g e n s e e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Wieder nix


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hoch!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Geht doch 

_ i _ i s _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ i _ i s e e


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2021)

Jawohl der "T i t i s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Ein neues Wort....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2021)

...das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Sicher, sicher....

*_ _ _ _ _ s _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2021)

...wo ein "S" ist, ist auch ein "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Stimmt....

*_ _ _ e _ s e e*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein..


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2021)

Versuche mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Ein "T" schon garnicht!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2021)

Ist dabei....
*
_ _ i e _ s e e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2021)

Mächtig gewaltig! wink2

*_ _ i e m s e e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2021)

Passt....
*
_ h i e m s e e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

... und noch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2021)

Logo...

*
C h i e m s e e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2021)

Dann auch das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ o _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...mal bitte das "N"


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2021)

und für mich ein D


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Das N ja 

N o _ _ s e e


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Auch das D wink2

N o _ d s e e


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2021)

Hmhhh, ich habs auf der Zunge .....


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Hmhhh, ich habs auf der Zunge .....



Dann sprech es aus :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Hmhhh, ich habs auf der Zunge .....




...spuck doch einfach raus das "R":WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Jo ist die "N o r d s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

*-------------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e-------e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup:


*-a--e----a--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...leider ohne "H" 


*-a--e----a--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:WOW::thumbup::thumbup:


*-asse-s--asse*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-assers-rasse*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Bitte mal das "T"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup:


*-asserstrasse*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Jetzt noch das "W" :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Wasserstrasse*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...na dann mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ r _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ r _ e _ _ a _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...jetzt mal das "N" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Geht auch 

_ r _ e _ _ a n a _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...und das "K"


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ r _ e _ k a n a _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...und das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ r _ e l k a n a l


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

Duisburg liegt zurück, 0:1...*Ä*rgerlich:angry:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Die wissen das du das Ä brauchst 

Ä r _ e l k a n a l


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...und das "M" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "Ä r m e l k a n a l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

... und wieder mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...jep :thumbup::thumbup:


*--e-----e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Das S wie See


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2021)

das K für mich


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...leider kein "K", aber das "S" :thumbup:


*--ess---e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2021)

ein B wie Berta


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...kein "A" dabei 


*--ess---e*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein B wie Berta



:thumbup::thumbup:


*B-ess---e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Bress---e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...nix Igel heute wink2

*Bress---e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...auch keine Tomate dabei 


*Bress---e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...jo !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Bresso--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...auch kein Hans dabei...ein Doppelbuchstabe !!wink2


*Breso--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Versuche mal das LL


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...zwei weiter wink2


*Breso--e*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Na gut das NN


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:



*Bressonne*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Mal wieder was leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...na dann mal das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ e _ _ e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...dann das "S" wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ e _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Genau wink2

_ _ _ e n s e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...und das "D"


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Klaro 

_ _ d e n s e e


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2021)

...*o*haaa


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ o d e n s e e


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bach!


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "B o d e n s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2021)

Weiter geht es. 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2021)

Sage heute noch das "E" 

Muss morgen früh raus bin (leider) weg für heute :mussweg:

n8t


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2021)

Passt....

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ e*

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "R"



Leider kein "R"!


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal das "S"



Sicher, sicher...

*S _ _ _ e _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "C" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton



Leider kein "A"!


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "C" bitte




Ist dabei! 

*S c _ _ e _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Dann das "H"


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Hurra...:WOW:

*S c h _ e _ s e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

nein leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Dann ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das passt...

*S c h _ e u s e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Dann noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Auch das passt..

*S c h l e u s e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das S wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das C wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das E wie Essen.


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Aber sicher 

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tonne.


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Leider keine Tonne


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das A wie Arbeit.


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Klasse wink2

S _ a _ e _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das I wie Ingrid.


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Auch kein Indeed


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2021)

Das H wie Humor.


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Ein tiefer wink2


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "K" bittewink2


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2021)

das C wie Cäsar


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Das K passt kein C 

S k a _ e _ _ a k


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2021)

...dann mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2021)

Und noch ein G


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Das R passt 

S k a _ e r r a k


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2021)

Das G auch 

S k a g e r r a k :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

...mal einen "Kurzen" für Zwischendurch:WOW:

*-----*


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

jup :thumbup::thumbup:


*---ee*


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Ein "S" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup:


*S--ee*


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Sp-ee*


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

... und noch das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Spree*


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Noch ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

...mal das "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ _ _ _ _ e e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

...ick versuch ma dit "S" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

..mal das "R" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

nee  du bist vielleicht ein Berliner


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

*A*haa !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

...mal bitte das nette "W" wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Logo 

W a _ _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2021)

...und das "N" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2021)

Klar ist der "W a n n s e e" :thumbup:

Bin jetzt erstmal kurz weg


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2021)

*------*


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2021)

Das s bitte


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2021)

...leider kein "S" dabei 


*------*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2021)

...auch kein "E" dabei 


*------*


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2021)

und ein schönes F


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...ohne "F", aber das "A" :thumbup:


*-a----*


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Ich nehm mal das "K"!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein "K" dabei 


*-a----*


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Dann aber das "N"!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-an---*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-and--*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...nix *I*gel wink2


*-and--*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Ein L wie Land


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein "L" ...nimm mal was rundes wink2

*-and--*


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Vielleicht das "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Rand--*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Rando-*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Ein M vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...nee, einfach mal umdrehen wink2


*Rando-*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Dann das W wink2


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Randow*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Mal was bekannteres 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super.


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Aber ohne S


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Vielleicht das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Das "N" wie Normal!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Leider nicht normal wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Mal das "M" wie Mord!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2021)

Das "F" wie Falsch!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Richtig ist falsch


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

*O*haaawink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Auch nix O


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "U" bitte


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2021)

Ein H bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Leider kein U


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein H wink2


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...und jetzt kommt das nette "R"


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

OhO :WOW:

_ a r _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

*K*lasse


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

K a r _ _ _ k


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Oh nein


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

....mal bitte den *I*gel fragen :thx:


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Logo 

K a r i _ i k


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2021)

...und das "B" wink2:thx:


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2021)

Genau die "K a r i b i k" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

*--------*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

ein P bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...nix "P" wink2


*--------*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

ein M vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...leider auch kein "M" dabei 


*--------*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

dann aber ein A


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

n*ee*, auch kein "A" wink2


*--------*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein E


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

Jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-e-e--e-*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt ....
ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...kein "R" dabei 



*-e-e--e-*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

Hmhhhh, dann ein W


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein "W"


*-e-e--e-*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

eventuell das L


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein "L"...zwei danach wink2

*-e-e--e-*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

input overflow
N


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-e--en*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

vielleicht ein H


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein "H"...im Moment ist Ebbe...danach kommt die Flut wink2


*-e-e--en*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

Du verwirrst mich etwas.

Ich nehm ein D


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein "D" dabei Ebbe/Flut...mal Google fragen:WOW:


*-e-e--en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Ein Z wie Zeit


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

jup!!!... Morgen Rolli :WOW:


*-eze--en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

*G*uten Morgen Marco


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Geze--en*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Geze-ten*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

... und noch der *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2021)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Gezeiten*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2021)

ein F wie Friedrich


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

A _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sorge!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Mach mir auch Sorgen


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das T wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Klasse 

A t _ a _ t _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das K wie Kummer!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Passt auch 

A t _ a _ t _ k


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das N wie Nervös!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich 

A t _ a n t _ k


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das L wie Lustig!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

JoJo wink2

A t l a n t _ k


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2021)

Das I wie Irre!

Bin dann weg!
Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2021)

Klar ist der "A t l a n t i k" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2021)

Weiter im Text...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E" 

Bin jetzt wieder weg bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2021)

Okay ist dabei..

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

Bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2021)

...und das "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton



Anton ist in Tirol geblieben!


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R" wink2




Das R ist dabei... :thumbup:


*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Nein leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Einen zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Gut dann ein "M"


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Gute Entscheidung! wink2

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ r m*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Kein Igel, keine Indeed!!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Mit dem "R" war Marco schon erfolgreich...idk


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Dann bin ich das jetzt mit einem "T"


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Total gut.... 


*_ e _ _ _ t t _ r m*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal das "U"


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das "U"



Sehr gute Entscheidung...

*_ e u _ _ t t u r m*


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "L" bitte



Das L auch! 

*L e u _ _ t t u r m*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "C" wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*L e u c _ t t u r m*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

... und das "H"


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Passt.... :thumbup:

*L e u c h t t u r m*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Das E wie Einfach!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e e


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sommer.


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

S _ _ s e e


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Das D wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ d s e e


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Das Ü wie Übergewicht!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Klar ist die "S ü d s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2021)

Na dann geht es weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2021)

ein H für mich


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal das "S"




Leider kein "S"!


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein H für mich



Das ist dabei! 

*_ e h _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Aha, ist auch dabei...

*_ e h _ a _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Richtig, sehr gut. 

*_ e h _ a r _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Es läuft...

*_ e h _ a r n _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Ein F wie Fahne


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Na logo...:thumbup:

*F e h _ a r n _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Mächtig gewaltig...:WOW:

*F e h m a r n _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

End*l*ich mal was leichtes


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Freud mich...

*F e h m a r n _ e l _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Toll, toll...

*F e h m a r n _ e l t*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

... und noch das "B" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Kommt sofort..bitte sehr...

*F e h m a r n b e l t*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das E wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das L wie Leise!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ e l l _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das F wie Festival.


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das N wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

passt 

_ _ _ e l l _ n _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

nix Indeed


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Aha 

_ _ _ e l l a n _ _ _ a _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" wie Dispo!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Nix mit Dispo wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "G" wie Groß.


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Passt und habe ein A vergessen 

_ a g e l l a n _ _ _ a _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a g e l l a n _ _ r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hurra!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Leider nix Hurra


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Nein ein und zwei davor


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a g e l l a n s _ r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tunnel!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Klar 

_ a g e l l a n s t r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

das "ß" bitte!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Sicher,sicher 

_ a g e l l a n s t r a ß e


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2021)

...und noch das "M" wie Mond!


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2021)

Klar ist die "M a g e l l a n s t r a ß e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2021)

Weiter....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2021)

Klar was sonst....

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Dann mal ein "S"



Leider kein "S"!


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R"



Leider auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2021)

Ein "H" wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Leider, leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Ein Z wie Zug


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

*L*eider, *l*eider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Passt...:WOW:

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

*O*h Wunder


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Passt...

*_ o _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

*L*eider, leider, *l*eider, leider nicht....wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Ist mir zuviel *l*eider


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Entschuldigung...rofl3

*_ o _ e l _ l _ _ l _ n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

S*i*nd ja schon wieder auf Fehmarn


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Entschuldigung Nr.2 :knie: :knie:

*_ o _ e l _ l _ _ l i n i e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Mal das G bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Genau..

*_ o g e l _ l _ g l i n i e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Sicher...

*V o g e l _ l _ g l i n i e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Logo...

*V o g e l _ l u g l i n i e*


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

... und noch das "F"


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Das "F" wie Freiheit aber sicher....

*V o g e l f l u g l i n i e*

...und tschüss!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2021)

Dann nehm ich das K


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ k _ _ k


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ r k _ _ k


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "C" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "U"


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2021)

...vielleicht das "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

_ r k _ i k


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tag!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ r k t i k


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2021)

Jo ist die "A r k t i k" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2021)

Na dann geht es weiter(Nichts mit Fehmarn) 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2021)

Trotzdem das "E"


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2021)

Logo...

*_ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2021)

Super....

*_ _ e s _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2021)

Nein kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2021)

ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2021)

Kein "A" und auch kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Mal ein "R" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...und das "W"


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal ein "R" bitte



Richtig...

*_ r e s _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "W"



Leider kein "W"!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "B" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein Indeed!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "L" und Nachfrage "B"wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Oh sorry, aber weder das "L" noch das "B" sind dabei!


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

...auch kein Paul...einen zurück mit 2 Punkten drauf! wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Na gut das "Ö" bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Ja passt...sehr gut...wink2

*Ö r e s _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Super...beide passen...:thumbup: 

*Ö r e s u n _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...und das "D" wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Na klar...:thumbup: 

*Ö r e s u n d*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

*------*


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Versuche es mal mit dem "A"!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...aber na Hallo !!!! 


*A--a--*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...ohne "E" 

*A--a--*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Mal das "C" bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...ohne "S" aber das "C" 


*A--ac-*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Könnte ein H passen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...jupp !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*A--ach*


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Vielleicht das "L"!


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Ein B wie Bach


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Ablach*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Anfang.


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rutsche!


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ s _ _ r _ s


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

..dann das "T"


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Das T passt nur in der Stadt am ...


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...na dann hau mal das nette "B" rin:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Logo 

B _ s _ _ r _ s


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2021)

...und das "O" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Klar doch 

B o s _ o r _ s


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

Ich nehm mal das nette "P" wie Paula!


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

B o s p o r _ s


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2021)

....dann noch das "U" wie Unsinn!


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2021)

Klar ist der "B o s p o r u s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...dann mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Sicher, sicher....

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2021)

ein F für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Nein kein F!


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2021)

ein H vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Ein H auch nicht!


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2021)

ein B wie Berta


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...und das "O"


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Weder ein "B" noch ein "O"!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...dann das "S"


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2021)

und noch ein T


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*S _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ s _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "T" versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Passt auch. 

*S _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...vielleicht das "H" ??


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2021)

ich nehm ein Ü


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Beide passen....

*S _ h _ _ e _ _ ü s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...dann das "K" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Klaro...


*S _ h _ _ e _ k ü s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...dann das "R"


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

...auch das ist dabei....
*
S _ h _ r e _ k ü s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...jetzt das "N" wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Na klar...

*S _ h _ r e n k ü s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...und das "Ä" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Äh ja...
*
S _ h ä r e n k ü s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...na dann das "C" wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Logo passt...

*S c h ä r e n k ü s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

*-------------*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "K" wie Käse!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...nix mit Käse 


*-------------*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Dann eben das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

jepp !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--e---e--e-*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

...ohne "S" 


*-e--e---e--e-*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Aber bestimmt mit "R" wie Rose!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

Jo !!! wink2


*-e--e--re--er*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--en-re--er*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "H" wie Heimat!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--en-re-her*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bunker!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--enbre-her*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "C" wie Cola!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--enbrecher*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "L" wie Leid!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ellenbrecher*


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2021)

Das "W" wie Welle!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Wellenbrecher*


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2021)

Neues Wort! 
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2021)

Klar...2x 

*_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2021)

das P bitte .


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Bitte ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Kein "P" und auch kein "R"!   Das "S" ist 2x!  

*S e _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Aber klar...

*S e _ e _ s _ h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Ein C wie Celle wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Klar....

*S e _ e _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Genau...
*
S e g e _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Passt...

*S e g e _ s c h i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Mal ein "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Logo...

*S e g e l s c h i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

WoW so ganz ohne *F*ehler  muss öfter in Urlaub wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Gute Idee mit dem Urlaub...:thumbup:

*S e g e l s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Das "K" wie kurz!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

So kurz auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Geh mal ganz nach vorne


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arm!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

A _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

A _ r _ a


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

A d r _ a


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2021)

Dann noch bitte das "I" wie Indeed! 

Bin dann zur Arbeit an der Adria!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2021)

Klar ist die "A d r i a" :thumbup:

Viel Spass Frank wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2021)

Das nächste...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2021)

Das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2021)

Klar...

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2021)

Sicher...

*_ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2021)

Leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2021)

Auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Nein, ganz am Anfang!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Das B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Ja...

*_ a _ _ e _ b _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Okay sogar 2x 

*_ a _ _ e _ b o o _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" bitte auch doppelt wenn's geht


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Klar... 

*_ a d d e _ b o o _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Dann lass uns *P*addeln


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Wasser hat keine Balken...

*P a d d e _ b o o _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Kann aber so hart wie ein Ba*l*ken sein


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das stimmt wohl...:


*P a d d e l b o o _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

... und noch das "T" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das passt..

*P a d d e l b o o t*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Ein kleines 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Ein "K" wie Kanu!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Kein Kanu


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Das "A" wie Arbeit!



Das geht fast immer 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Dann auch das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Logo 

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sinken!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

_ e _ _ _ _ s _ _ a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!

Bin dann arbeiten an der Adria! wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein und viel Spass :rock:


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ e _ _ _ _ s t _ a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ e r _ _ _ s t r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

passt 

_ e r _ n _ s t r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "T" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Jojo 

_ e r i n _ s t r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "G" wie Geschichte!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ e r i n g s t r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

Das "B" wie Berta!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Ja auch die Berta 

B e r i n g s t r a _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

...und noch das "ß"! 

bin dann weg! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2021)

Klar ist die "B e r i n g s t r a ß e" 

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Viel Spaß! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Logo...

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Richtig. 

*_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...jetzt das "A"


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Klasse 3x dabei.   

*_ a _ _ e r _ a _ a _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...und das "N" bitte malwink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Na sicher...

*_ a _ _ e r _ a n a _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...das "K" könnte passen wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Klar. 2x  

*K a _ _ e r k a n a _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Sicher. 

*K a _ s e r k a n a _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...und das "L"


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Logo.

*K a _ s e r k a n a l*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...und der *I*gel darf nicht fehlen wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2021)

Passt auch! 

*K a i s e r k a n a l*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das seltene "E"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---------e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Ein S wie See


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S--------e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Mal das H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...ohne "H" 


*S--------e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal das "T"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...leider auch kein"T"


*S--------e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup:


*S---a----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...kein "R" dabei 


*S---a----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup:



*S--na----e*


...jetzt dein Haustier wink2


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Hopp,Hopp *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Si-na----e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Nu*ll* Ahnung


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

"L" :thumbup::thumbup:, dit Ding schwimmt im Wasserwink2


*Si-nal---e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

....jjjjjupp!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Si-nalb--e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Si-nalbo-e*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Ein J wie Judas wink2


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Si-nalboje*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal die *G*ans


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Signalboje*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Bitte mal das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Da fehlt was wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Stimmt, bei der Arbeit fehlt immer die Zeit alles ordnungsgemäß zu erledigen! :angry:

Dann nehme ich mal das "Ä"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

Ä _ ä _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Was macht Dein Haustier? Nehm das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Schläft 

Ä _ ä i _


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Schlaf! wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

Ä _ ä i s


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gammeltag!


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "Ä g ä i s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Na dann geht es weiter.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Klar...3x

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Sogar 2x 
*
_ _ _ e _ _ s s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Na klar...

*_ _ _ e n _ s s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Der darf weiter schlafen!


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*_ _ _ e n t s s e e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2021)

...und das "B" wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2021)

Beide dabei...klasse...

*B a _ e n t s s e e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Mal das R versuchen


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2021)

Guter Versuch!  :thumbup:

*B a r e n t s s e e*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

passt 

_ a _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ _ a _ e _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Jo 

_ a _ _ a n e _ _ e n


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2021)

ein P für mich


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2021)

dann aber ein F


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2021)

Für mich bitte ein "R" wie Rücken!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein F


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Das R passt 

_ a r _ a n e _ _ e n


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2021)

ein L für mich


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a r _ a n e l l e n


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2021)

...dann mal das "D" wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2021)

Jawohl die "D a r d a n e l l e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup:


*--e----*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Bitte mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup:


*--es---*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...kein *H*ans dabei.......ist kein Däne !!wink2


*--es---*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal das T


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...leider auch kein "T"........versuch mal den nächsten 


*--es---*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

..jo !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*--esu--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...nix "P"  versuche mal das Runde mit 2 Punkten oben wink2


*--esu--*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Erstmal ein "N" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...aber na Hallo, ich eile !!!


*--esun-*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Ein D wie Dorf wink2


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...Jup !!! :thumbup::WOW:


*--esund*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Bitte mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...aber selbstverständlich !!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-resund*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Jetzt mal das O mit den zwei Punkten


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

*Ö*hhhöööö !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Öresund*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...4x "E" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Mal nicht übertreiben nur zwei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e e _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ _ r _ _ r _ _ e e r


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...das nette "M" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Klar doch 

M _ r m _ r _ m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...wat soll das sein ???...mal das ""U"


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Jawohl ist das "M a r m a r a m e e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...mal ganz was leichtes :WOW:


*-----------*wink2


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Bei dir und l*e*icht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup:


*-----e-----*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2021)

...nee, nix *A*nton


*-----e-----*


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Ein S wie Sonne


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--s--e-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--s-he-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal das "C"


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--sche----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::WOW:


*-ische-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2021)

Ein F wie Fisch


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Fische-----*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2021)

Ein R wie Rolf


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Fischer----*


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bunker!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2021)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Fischerboo-*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Fischerboot*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "M" wie Morgen!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Guten Morgen sonst nix wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Ja, Guten Morgen Rolli! Dann hätte ich gern das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Schon besser wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Jo 

_ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a s s e _ s _ _ e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

passt wink2

_ a s s e _ s _ h e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

logo 

_ a s s e _ s c h e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Ist dabei 

_ a s s e r s c h e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wasser!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich 

W a s s e r s c h e _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

W a s s e r s c h e i _ e


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner? idk


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Jo ist die "W a s s e r s c h e i d e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Mit einem "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Extra für Dich, ein Wort ohne "E"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

W*i*tzig  ...


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Armer Igel... War ein Buchstabenfeld zu wenig! Sorry! 

*_ _ _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2021)

Passt...:thumbup:

*_ a _ _ i _*


bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2021)

Bitte mal ein "R" 

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2021)

für mich ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2021)

...mal das nette "Z" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein "R"
> 
> cu Frank



Kein "R"!


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> für mich ein M bitte



Kein "M"!


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das nette "Z" :WOW:



Auch leider kein "Z"!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2021)

...das "N" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

Kein "N" und auch kein "T"!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2021)

...das "B"


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2021)

...dann das "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

Genau...passt....

*_ a _ _ i g*


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2021)

...jetzt das "L"


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

2xL,1xH passt super... 

*H a l l i g*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2021)

Dann ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2021)

das K bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2021)

dann ein R


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

_ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2021)

Und ein h bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Leider kein A


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Volltreffer beim E 

E r _ e _ e e


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2021)

Das "P" wie Panik!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Keine Panik


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2021)

Vielleicht den* I*gel stören!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Schon besser 

E r i e _ e e


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "E r i e s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2021)

Weiter geht es. 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich nicht!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Ein S wie See


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2021)

Leider auch nicht.

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2021)

ein P für mich


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2021)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans
> 
> cu Frank



Nein auch kein Hans!


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein P für mich[/QU
> 
> Auch kein "P"!


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N" bitte



Das "N" leider auch nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Nein leider auch nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...mal den *I*gel bemühen wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...na dann mal das "J"


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Jawohl...wink2

*_ j _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...*o*hooo!wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Es läuft.... 

*_ j o _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...und das "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut...

*F j o _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Richtig...

*F j o r _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...und das "D" wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Logo...:thumbup: 

*F j o r d*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

*------------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----e-------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Ich nehme mal das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--s-ens-----*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Ich nehm das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...kein "O" dabei, aber das "T":thumbup:


*--stens---t-*


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2021)

ein P wie Paula


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...ohne "P" 


*--stens---t-*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*--stensc--t-*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--stensch-t-*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--stenschut-*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Das "U" mit zwei Punkten drauf!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup:


*-üstenschut-*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Das "K" wie Küste! wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:



*Küstenschut-*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zorro! dance2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Küstenschutz*


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2021)

Das Nächste..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mit einem "E"



Nein auch diesmal nicht!


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R"



Das "R" wie richtig! 

*_ _ _ r _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Super...:thumbup:

*S _ _ r _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2021)

für mich das F


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "F" ja  , das "H" leider nein! 

*S _ _ r _ f _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Passt 2x...

*S t _ r _ f _ _ t*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Passt auch 2x :thumbup: 

*S t u r _ f _ u t*


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2021)

ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Passen beide...
*
S t u r m f l u t*


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "A" wie Asien!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Jo 

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Vielleicht das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

leider nein


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan.


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

S _ _ a _ _ _ o _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tornado!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

S t _ a _ _ _ o _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Klasse 

S t r a _ _ _ o r _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "K" wie Knete!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Logo 

S t r a _ _ k o r _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "N" wie Netz!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

sicher,sicher 

S t r a n _ k o r _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Passt auch 

S t r a n d k o r _


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bad!

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "S t r a n d k o r b" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2021)

Passt...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2021)

Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2021)

2x dabei.. 

*_ a _ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2021)

Nein kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2021)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

1xR, 2xN passt... 
*
_ a _ _ _ a n _ e r _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

...das "U" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

Passt auch...

*_ a _ _ _ a n _ e r u n _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

...und das "G"


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

Genau...

*_ a _ _ _ a n _ e r u n g*

Hallo Marco,
bei mir werden die TopStatistiken und der Verlauf der Beiträge nicht angezeigt!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

​

*...hier klicken, wenn das nicht hilft: abmelden und neu anmelden.*


*...und das "W" bitte *


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

2xW...


W a _ _ w a n _ e r u n g

Das Klicken hab ich schon versucht, bleibt auf Loading stehen!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

...dann mal das "D"


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

Na logo...

*W a _ _ w a n d e r u n g*

Abmelden hat auch nichts gebracht, stehen beide Felder auf Loading!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

...also bei mir ist alles ok, wird alles angezeigt...versuche doch mal (falls vorhanden) einen anderen Browser.


*...das "T" bitte*


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

Klar...2xT..

*W a t t w a n d e r u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

*-----------*


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ee-e-----e*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2021)

Ein M wie Meer


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!

Hat alles nichts gebracht. Chatbox und Verlauf steht weiter auf Loading!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Mee-es---se*


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2021)

Mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2021)

....und lass den *I*gel raus...


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Meeres-rise*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Nehme mal das "B"


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Meeresbrise*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2021)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Keine Sonne


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Vielleicht das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ r _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor.


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein Humor


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Dann muß der *I*gel ran!


Chatbox und Beiträge stehen immer noch auf Loading! latt:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein I 

Muss aber an deinen Einstellungen oder Hardware liegen hat sonst keiner dieses Problem hier sieht bei dir auch alles in Ordnung aus


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "F" wie Feind!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Nein kein F 

Frank geh mal in der obersten Zeile auf Nützliche Links da ist auch Statistiken aktiveren bei
Also erst deaktivieren dann aktivieren


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Bitte das "M" wie Mittag!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!

Ich finde nichts mit Statistiken!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

_ r _ n _ _ n _

Erst deaktivieren drück das Dreieck neben Statistiken dann erscheint unter Nützliche Links Statistiken aktivieren


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "O" wie Otto!

Steht weiter auf Loading!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Fang mal vorne an wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2021)

Browserverlauf und Cookies komplett löschen und den Browser neu starten !!!


*...mal das "A" bitte*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Logo 

_ r a n _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2021)

...und das "B" wie Bitte :thx:


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Bitte sehr 

B r a n _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Jojo 

B r a n d _ n _


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unkraut!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Aber sicher 

B r a n d u n _


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gurke!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2021)

Jo ist die "B r a n d u n g" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Weiter in Text! 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2021)

..mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Mit dem "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Kein "R" und auch kein "E" !


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein "S"!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2021)

...mal das "A" wie Ahoi wink2


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

und ein "R" vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Auch kein "A" und kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2021)

...und das "F"


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Kein "N"  , aber das"F"! 

*F_ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Passt....

*F_ u _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

... ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Toll...

*F_ u t*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

... und das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Logo...

*F l u t*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Auch mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Das "E" wie Ebbe!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Ebbe wäre zu leicht 

_ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Das "L" wie Leicht!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Nein bleib mal bei Ebbe und Flut wink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Lass das "I" wie Igel raus!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Passt 

_ i _ e


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Das "D" wie Dollar!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Logo 

_ i d e


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tide! :win:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "T i d e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Wieder kurz.

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Das E wie Ebbe


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Sicher,sicher...

*_ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Kein "H" dabei! 

Hallo Rolli,
seit 11.13Uhr sind die Statistiken und die Chatbox wieder da! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton 

Hast du jetzt deine Rechnung beim Anbieter bezahlt


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Kein "A"! 

Heute morgen stand alles noch auf Loading!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Ein S bitte 

Da ich der einzige momentan im Forum bin der was ändern kann und ich nur den neuen Header eingestellt habe kann das prob nur bei dir gelegen haben wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Kein "S"! 

Ich find es schon merkwürdig!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol 

Ich auch


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Ein weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Dann ein "O" nix Nixe


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Nix Nixe, aber gute Idee! wink2

*_ o _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "B"


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Bingo...

*B o _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Aber war die Bo*j*e nicht schon mal wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung! 

*B o j e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Habe kein Humor


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sorglos!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ e _ _ s e _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "K" wie Käse!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Nix Käse


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Daumen!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ a d e _ _ s e _


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Niemals!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Auch dabei wink2

_ a d e _ _ s e n


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bucht!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Ja ist eine Bucht 

_ a d e b _ s e n


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a d e b u s e n


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2021)

Das "J" wie Ja!

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "J a d e b u s e n" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Weiter, wieder etwas länger.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Dann mehrere "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Nicht mal ein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Das ist nicht gu*t*


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Das "T" ist leider auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Passt..2x  

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

En S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Auch 2x..es läuft... 

*S _ _ _ _ _ s _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Glückssträhne ist vorbei! Kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Ich korrigiere ein "H" ist dabei. Sorry, sorry.  Ein "N" leider nicht! 

*S _ h _ _ _ s _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Dann auch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Klar....

*S c h _ _ _ s _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Kein "K", zwei zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Ach mein *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Genau der...

*S c h i _ _ s _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Das F wie faul


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Richtig... 

*S c h i f f s _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Mal das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Kein "L" , der vierte aus dem Alphabet! soso


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Wenn *d*u es sagst wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Genau der ...jetzt aber...
*
S c h i f f s _ a d a _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Ein R wie Radar


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Richtig...

*S c h i f f s r a d a r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2021)

das P für mich


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Passt das E 

E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2021)

Kein P


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2021)

ein R vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Kein R und kein S


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2021)

dann ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

E _ _ _ _ n _ _ n _


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2021)

ein G auch noch


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Ich versuch es mal mit dem "H" wie Hunor!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Immer noch kein Humor


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Aber das G 

E _ _ _ _ n _ _ n g


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Lass mal das "I" wie Ingrid frei!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Nein lass ich nicht


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

E _ _ _ _ n _ u n g und jetzt noch mit Punkte wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Das "Ü" wie Übung!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

E _ _ _ ü n _ u n g


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Berta!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl 

E _ b _ ü n _ u n g


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

E _ b _ ü n d u n g


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Meinung!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

E _ b m ü n d u n g


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "E l b m ü n d u n g" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2021)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2021)

ein P bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2021)

Bitte mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Kein P, kein A , nur ein E! 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2021)

ein W für mich


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Ein "N" ist dabei  , kein "S" und kein"W"! 

*_ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2021)

vielleicht ein M


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Kein "W"!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Ein R wie Rolf


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> vielleicht ein M




*???*..auf Beitrag #46080 fehlt noch die Antwort !!!


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *???*.................



????????????


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Kein "R" wie Rolf!


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ????????????




und auch auch kein "M"! :supi: :supi:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Kein "L" und auch kein "T"! dance2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...na dann mal das "K" wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Kein "K" und auch kein "I"! :win: :win:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Ein B wie Blöd wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Das wurde ja auch mal Zeit...

*B _ d d e n*

:win: :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

*O*ha !!!!!:thx:


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2021)

Bingo....:freude:

*B o d d e n*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...und jetzt mal wieder was ganz einfaches !!:WOW:



*--------*wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Marco bist heute wi*e*der witzig


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...der Profi haut wieder richtig zu !!!:WOW:


*-ee-e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Wat i*s* dat


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...einfaches Wort, aber leider ohne "S" wink2


*-ee-e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Dann ein "M"


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...auch nix "M" 


*-ee-e-e-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Ah mach mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...jep!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Ree-ere-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Dann ein "D" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Reedere-*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Da muss nochmal der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...jo !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


*Reederei*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Mach ich auch mal ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...mal ganz schüchtern das "E" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...dann mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e r


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2021)

...das nette "M" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2021)

Genau 

_ _ _ _ e _ m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...dann das "T"


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ t t e _ m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...und das "A" wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

_ a t t e _ m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...das "W" gleich hinterher wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

W a t t e _ m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...und das "N" möchte noch rein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

So ist es 

"W a t t e n m e e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Nochmal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:



*-ee---e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Das S wie See


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*See---e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...ohne "B" 


*See---e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...leider auch kein "A" dabei



*See---e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...auch kein "G" dabei 


*See---e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

*H*ans kann nicht fliegen !!wink2


*See---e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Ein M wie Maus wink2


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

...jo !!!:thumbup:


*Seem--e*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Mal das "W"


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Seem-we*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "Ö"


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Seemöwe*



...bin dann mal weg, bis Morgen Rolli :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Marco


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Ich nehme auch mal das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Zu kalt für Eis


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Dann eben das "A" wie Ampel!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Normal!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

N wie Nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Meinung!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

D _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Aha jetzt aber 

D o _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "T" wie Taube!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

D o _ _ a _ t


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "K" wie Konto!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Leider kein K


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lunte!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

D o l l a _ t


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Reise.


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Ja ist der "D o l l a r t" :thumbup:

Bin jetzt erstmal weg bis dene wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2021)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2021)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Beide dabei!!! 

*_ _ n _ _ _ n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Tut mir leid, nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein i wie Igel wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Stör ihn nicht beim Winterschlaf!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Aber klar...

*_ a n _ _ _ n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein R wie Rolf


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Nein tut mir leid...


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Genau..

*_ a n _ _ u n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein Z wie Zunge


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Passt...

*_ a n _ z u n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Genau....lecker Gans! 

*_ a n _ z u n g e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal ein "D"


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Richtig..

*_ a n d z u n g e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Logo...

*L a n d z u n g e*


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Land!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ l


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Ei!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e l


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2021)

ein K wie Konrad


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Kein K aber das "S" 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s e l


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2021)

dann nehm ich das W


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2021)

dann ein u wie Ulli


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein N


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ n s e l


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2021)

jetzt noch ein I wie Insel


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Beide dabei 

_ a _ _ i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Licht!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ a l _ i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

H a l _ i n s e l


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bingo!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2021)

Klar ist die "H a l b i n s e l" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2021)

Weiter geht es. 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2021)

ich nehm ein A


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2021)

Dann bitte ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2021)

...und das "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Beide sind dabei... :thumbup:

*_ r _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

Ach er lebt noch  Hallo Frank da fehlt noch das A wink2

Ich nehme ein "T"


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Hey Rolli, ein "A" war nicht dabei!
Hatte heute Arzt um 7:30Uhr zur Blutabnahme und um 11:20 mit meinem Vater Termin beim
Hautarzt und Arbeit auch noch! War ein schönen Tag! :WOW:

Ein "T" ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

Alles o.k. Frank brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen  solche Tage liebe ich auch :angry:

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Leider auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Zwei weiter! wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

Ein P wie Pole


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

...oder Pele! wink2

*P r _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

Geht auch  mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Logo...

*P r _ e l*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "I"


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Passt...:thumbup:

*P r i e l*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bin jetzt aber weg muss um 5h zum Flugplatz


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Versuche das "A" wie Abenteuer!

Bis dann Rolli! Wo fliegste denn hin?


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2021)

Kein A 

Ich fliege nicht bringe meine Schwester da hin sie muss beruflich nach Bosten 

So jetzt aber weg


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2021)

Na dann nehm ich das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ r _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2021)

...dann das "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut wink2

_ e e r e _ _ e


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2021)

für mich ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ e e r e _ g e


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Ich nehme mal das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ e e r e n g e


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mittag!

Hallo Rolli, hast Du ausgeschlafen!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Jo ist die "M e e r e n g e" :thumbup:

Klar nach 3 Std. bin heute früh weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Ja, ja das Alter...:WOW:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Sagst *e*s wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Klar...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher....

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Hurra, hurra der Hans ist dabei..

*_ a h _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Richtig, richtig....es läuft... 

*_ a h r r _ _ _ e*


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2021)

ich nehm das S


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Ein F wie Frank wink2


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2021)

Aaahh, jetzt ... Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Kein "S", aber das "F" und auch das "N"!

*F a h r r _ n n e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

... und ein *I*gel wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ja....

*F a h r r i n n e*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Mal ein schnelles wink2

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Ebbe!


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2021)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Einmal reicht 

E _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Brandung!


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2021)

für mich ein L


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2021)

Jo ist die "E b b e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2021)

...das "E" wie Ebbe


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Nehme ein "S"


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2021)

Ein F für mich


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das "E" wie Ebbe




1x das "E"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme ein "S"



2x das "S"!  

*_ _ _ _ _ _ s s e _*


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ein F für mich



1x das "F"! 
*
F _ _ _ _ _ s s e _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

2x das "R"!  

*F _ _ r _ _ s s e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Mal das "A" wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Auch 2x dabei!  

*F a _ r _ a s s e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal ein "H"


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

1xHurra! 

*F a h r _ a s s e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "W" wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

1x das "W" wie Wasser! 

*F a h r w a s s e r*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Extra für die ohne E


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2021)

ein P wie Paula


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Leider kein P


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Reisen!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Besser 

_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Salz!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ s _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Ein vor und ein zurück wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Einmal nach "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ o _ _ s _ r o _


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2021)

ein F wie Fritz


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ o _ _ s _ r o m


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2021)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Passt beides 

_ o _ f s t r o m


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2021)

und dann ein L bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

...und das "G" wie Golf!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ o l f s t r o m


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2021)

und noch das G


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "G o l f s t r o m" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2021)

Weiter im Text...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2021)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (10 Okt. 2021)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2021)

Und auch ein P


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2021)

Alle dabei.. 

*_ e e r e_ _ p _ e _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Ein M wie Meer


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2021)

Sicher...

*M e e r e_ _ p _ e _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*M e e r e s s p _ e _ e _*


...und tschüss!


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Dann ein G wie Gans 

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...und den *I*gel wink2


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2021)

und für mich ein L


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2021)

Alle dabei...  

*M e e r e s s p i e g e l*

und wer macht das Nächste??


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Marco der war vorletzter wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...ick haue mal einen Kurzen rin...SORRY "Punisher"wink2


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Nehme das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...leider ohne "E" 


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

jjjjeppp!!!:WOW:


*--s--*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--s-h*


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*--sch*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

"G" ...nix da


*--sch*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Vielleicht ein "T"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...nee !!!...WASSER !!!


*--sch*


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Meer!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...nee!!! das darf doch nicht wahr sein 


*--sch*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Ein B wie Busch


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...nix "B", macht mal so weiter :klasse:


*--sch*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

*K*arpfen kommt nah ran...aber "N" wink2


*--sch*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Ein F wie Fisch


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

aha !!!:thumbup:


*F-sch*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "I" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...na endlich:WOW:

einfach nur der kleine *Fisch*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

War viel zu einfach entsprach nicht unseren Ansprüchen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2021)

...na wunderbar!!!...dreimal das "R" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2021)

Eins reicht erstmal wink2

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...Geizhals !!wink2...mal das "E" versuchen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Gut jetzt zwei wink2

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ e e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

....na dann bitte mal das kurvige "S" :thx:


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Jetzt bin ich grosszügig 

S _ r _ _ s s _ s e e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...irgendwo noch ein "T" da wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Mal nicht übertreiben


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "P" bitte, Meister Rolli


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein davor wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

..wat ein "O" ??


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Jo 

S _ r _ _ s s o s e e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S a r _ a s s o s e e


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "K" raten wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Falsch geraten


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

..mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Etwas höher wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

..mal das "C" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Höher nicht runter


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

..mal das "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Noch zwei höher


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...könnte das "G" sein


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "S a r g a s s o s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...man schwer !!!


wieder was einfaches...


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein F wie Fisch


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

...ohne "F" 


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-----ee---e-*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein S wie Salz


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*----see--se-*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--r-see--se-*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2021)

und ein O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Nor-see-nse-*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Jetzt den *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Nor-seeinse-*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Nordseeinse-*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::WOW:


*Nordseeinsel*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Etwas schwerer wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Schwer!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ m _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "O" wie Oskar!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ m _ o _ _ _ s _ _ o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tornado!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ m _ o _ _ t s t _ o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ m _ o _ _ t s t r o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Sicher 

_ _ m _ o _ d t s t r o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Laut!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ m _ o l d t s t r o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Beate!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Jo 

_ _ m b o l d t s t r o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hurra!!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Klar 

H _ m b o l d t s t r o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter! dance2


...und tschüss! cu Rolli


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "H u m b o l d t s t r o m" :thumbup:

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Geht weiter! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Zweimalig das "E"  

*_ e e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Versuche das "S"


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Auch 2x dabei... 

*S e e _ _ _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Hurra...zu einfach...

*S e e _ _ _ h s*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Ne keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Gut genutzt! 

*S e e _ _ c h s*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Passt....

*S e e _ a c h s*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Dann das *L*


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Logo... :thumbup:

*S e e l a c h s*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arm!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Reich!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a _ r a _ _ r _ _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Leider kein E


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Salz!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ a _ r a _ _ r s _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Genau 

_ a _ r a _ _ r s _ r _ m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tag!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a _ r a _ _ r s t r _ m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "U" wie Urlaub!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

nix Urlaub


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ r a _ o r s t r o m


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Null!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Was kommt nach A wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Gute Frage? Das "B" vielleicht? idk


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ a b r a _ o r s t r o m

Gibt auch so eine Hunderasse


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Dunkel! wink2 wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Na endlich 

_ a b r a d o r s t r o m


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Hallo.....na endlich...:crazy: Das "L" wie Leine! 


...und eine gute Nacht! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "L a b r a d o r s t r o m" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

... und wieder mal das "E"


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2021)

ein P für mich


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Ein "E" ist dabei, kein "P"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Bitte mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Dann ein "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Ist dabei..

*_ _ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2021)

Nein auch nicht! 

und tschüss Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2021)

Versuche ein "R" 

cu Frank wink2


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2021)

ein W für mich


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2021)

...und das "U"


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche ein "R"
> 
> cu Frank wink2



2xdabei!  

*_ _ r a _ _ e _ r _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Kein "W" und auch kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Ja ist auch dabei. 

*_ _ r a _ _ e n r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Okay...


*_ o r a _ _ e n r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Klasse...

*K o r a _ _ e n r _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Das Doppel "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Logo... 

*K o r a l l e n r _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2021)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

... und noch der *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Klar beide dabei...

*K o r a l l e n r i f f*


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Was leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Leicht!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Ist eher Schwer wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Dann das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich nicht wink2 nimmst keine Tipps mehr an


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Toller Tip! :angry: Das "S" wie Super! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Hehe wink2

_ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Nein und das ist so leicht


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2021)

ich nehm ein F


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2021)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Beide dabei 

T _ _ f s _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Einfach! latt:


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

T _ e f s e e


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid! :jumping:


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2021)

Jo ist die "T i e f s e e" :thumbup:

So bin erstmal weg für heute Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2021)

So es geht weiter...
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2021)

Was sonst....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2021)

Naja das "S" wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2021)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal ein "A"


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2021)

Und für mich das W


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" ist dabei  , das "W" leider nicht! 

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2021)

Versuche ein "R"


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" ist nicht dabei  , aber das "N"! 

*_ a n _ _ _ n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2021)

Ein K wie Konrad


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Kein *I*gel und kein* K*onrad !


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Werfe gleich *T*omaten


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Mach doch!! ausg099 Kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Es läuft, es läuft....:knie:

*_ a n _ _ u n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal das "D" wink2

Bin mal eben Einkaufen bis später


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2021)

ein G für mich


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Beide dabei...

*_ a n d _ u n g e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Ein Z wie Zunge wink2


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2021)

Und ein L wie Leo


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Passen beide...

*L a n d z u n g e*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Hab keinen Bock auf den Herrn zu warten 

Also ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango.


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Ja einfach 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ m _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Am Anfang 

N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ m _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

N o _ _ _ o _ _ _ m _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

N o r _ _ o _ _ r m _ _ r


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2021)

...habt ihr was gegen *E*mil


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Nee passt 

N o r _ _ o _ _ r m e e r


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

N o r d _ o _ _ r m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "G" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

nix "G"


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2021)

Das "P" wie Polar!


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2021)

...und das nette "S"


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

N o r d p o _ _ r m e e r


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Kein S


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2021)

...kik an...mal ein "A" bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

N o r d p o _ a r m e e r


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2021)

...na jut...das "L" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist das "N o r d p o l a r m e e r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2021)

*-------*


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2021)

ein M wie Mops


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2021)

..kein S, kein E und auch kein M


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein W


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ttw--*


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2021)

Nehme ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*P-ttwa-*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup:


*Pottwa-*


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Leise!


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Pottwal*


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich mit einem "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Was sonst...

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Super, super..:thumbup:

*S _ e _ _ _ _ s _ e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Passt auch...

*S t e _ _ _ _ s t e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Jetzt kommt der *I*gel wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl...

*S t e i _ _ _ s t e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Ein L wie Leute


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Logo...

*S t e i l _ _ s t e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal das "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Klar...

*S t e i l _ ü s t e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das K wie Küste :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Klaro.. :thumbup:

*S t e i l k ü s t e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Mal ein kleines 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Das "K" wie Klein!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Ist schon größer


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss! 

Tschüss Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ _ n _ n

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2021)

ein P wie Paula bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2021)

ein W bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2021)

gib mir ein U


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Da fehlen die Punkte


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2021)

du bist pingelig, ich nehm dann das Ü


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Was sein muss muss sein 

_ ü n _ n


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2021)

ein D noch


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

D ü n _ n


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2021)

und noch ein E


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Klar sind die "D ü n e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Punisher will wohl nicht 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...das nette "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...mal das nette "R" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Auch kein R


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "S" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ s _ _a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

T s _ _a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...das "U"


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

T s u _a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...schönen Gruß von *M*anuela :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Gruß zurück wink2

T s u _a m _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...und der *N*orbert grüsst auch :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

War klar wink2

T s u n a m _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...und das "I" wie der arme Igel wink2wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Klar ist der "T s u n a m i" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...mal was schwereswink2........ohne "E":WOW:


*---------*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Kennt man j*a* von dir


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...aber na Hallo MEISTER !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*---a---a-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...jep :thumbup::thumbup:


*S--a---a-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "H"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

...nee ohne "H" 


*S--a---a-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*St-a---a-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Stra---a-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup:


*Stran--a-*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Einen guten Morgen mit dem "D" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2021)

Guten Morgen Rolli :thumbup::thumbup:


*Strand-ad*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "B"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Strandbad*


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Schwer noch was zu finden 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ m _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Dann das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ n _ _ m _ n n


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Ampel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Bist aber heute gut drauf 

_ a _ _ n _ _ m a n n


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Nur Glück, das "K" wie Koje!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

K a _ _ n _ _ m a n n


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Oh  natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisen.


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Passt wieder 

K a _ e n _ _ m a n n


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Klar doch 

K a _ e n _ s m a n n


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wolle!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Lass ich mal gelten die Schreibweise ist unterschiedlich 

K a v e n _ s m a n n


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zorro!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Leider kein Z


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wäre nett


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "K a v e n t s m a n n" auch Monsterwelle genannt :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

Meister "Punisher" ....wir warten !!!:thx:


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2021)

Mach du bitte weiter, mir fällt nix ein


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

...wirklich nicht einfach !!



*-------------*wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup:


*M------------*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

...ohne "A" 


*M------------*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orange!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das "E" wie Emil




*Mee-e----e-e-*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Das "O" wie Orange!




...leider kein "O" dabei 


*Mee-e----e-e-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup:


*Meere----e-e-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

..jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Meeress--e-e-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "P" wie Pflaume!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Meeressp-e-e-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Meeresspie-e-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "G" wie Genuss!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Meeresspiege-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lachs!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Meeresspiegel*


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich nicht...ohno


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Mach*s*t du extra wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Genau...soso

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal ein "H"


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Kein "H"! ...


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Treffer...

*S _ _ _ t _ _ _ t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Aber klar...

*S _ _ a t _ a _ t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich...

*S _ _ a t _ a n t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Wie jetzt..."R"! :crazy: Nein!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Die zwei Punkte hast Du vergessen! wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Gut dann das "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Passt...wink2

*S ü _ a t _ a n t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Es läuft...

*S ü d a t _ a n t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Klar..

*S ü d a t _ a n t _ k*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal ein "L"


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Logo...

*S ü d a t l a n t _ k*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel wieder klären


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

Genau der...

*S ü d a t l a n t i k*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2021)

Ein F wie Friedrich bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Ja 

_ _ _ _ _ f _


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein T


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ _ t _ _ f _


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2021)

dann das E bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ t _ e f e


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2021)

und jetzt noch zur UNI


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Nur eins 

U _ t _ e f e


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2021)

dann das N bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Sicher 

U n t _ e f e


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2021)

...und wieder richtet es das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2021)

Klar ist die "U n t i e f e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Das Nächste...

*_ _ _ _*

Tip für Rolli: Kein "E"! dance2


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

*R*aubst mir jeden Spass 

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Rate mal weiter. "Keine"R"!

Hallo Rolli, wollte Dir nicht den Spaß rauben! Tut mir leid! Mache ich nie wieder. :freude:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"

Hast Marco vergessen wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Auch kein Spaß dabei! 

Hallo Marco!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2021)

...Morgen Meister !!! ....nix "T" dabei ??wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Was ist mit dem "T" von Marco


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "T" wink2




Bin nicht ganz bei der Sache. Aber das "T" ist auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "B" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" ist leider nicht dabei  , aber das "A". :thumbup:

*_ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Auch keine Ute.


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Hurra, hurra...

*H a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Kein "O"! Der erste Buchstabe von meinem Namen! wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2021)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2021)

Fantastisch....:win:

*H a f f*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Hat den Platz an der Sonne 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance.


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Alles vor C wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane.


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

S _ _ _ b _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass.


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Passt auch 

S _ n _ b _ n _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Dienstag.


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

S _ n d b _ n _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kreis.


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ n d b _ n k


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "S a n d b a n k" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Weiter geht es..
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2021)

und ein M für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" ist dabei  , das "M" leider nicht! 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Super...

*S _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Hurra...


*S _ _ _ h e _ _ _ _ h e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Dürfte ein "C" auch nicht weit sein


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Stimmt, sogar 2x. 
*
S _ _ c h e _ _ _ c h e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Ein R wie Rochen


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Auch dabei...

*S _ _ c h e _ r _ c h e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Das A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut..
*
S _ a c h e _ r _ c h e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Dann das "L"


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Logo...


*S _ a c h e l r _ c h e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Gut gemacht..

*S t a c h e l r _ c h e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Okay..

*S t a c h e l r o c h e _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich...sehr gut...

*S t a c h e l r o c h e n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Was leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Leicht!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ l_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bach.


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Frühstart  wer fängt bei B an wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

A l_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Die Nuss geht auch wink2

A l _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

A l _ e n


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gurke!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Na sicher sind die "A l g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2021)

Gesucht wird...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*

n8t Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2021)

Gute Nacht Fr*a*nk wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Passt...

*_ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Auch dabei...

*_ _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Kein "S"! Sorry!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

Versuche mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2021)

gib mir ein D bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Kein "R" und auch kein "D"!


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2021)

ich versuchs mit einem N


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Kein "N" und auch kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2021)

ein P wie Paula


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Ein "U" ja , kein "P"!  

*_ u a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

Mal das "Q"


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Bingo....

*Q u a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "L" 

Bin erstmal weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2021)

Logo...

*Q u a l l e*

bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Apfel.


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance.


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ c _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hummer!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Logo wink2

_ _ _ c h _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lachs.


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Scharf.


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ s c h _ a _ _


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2021)

das K wie Kaufmann


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "F" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Das F ja das K nein 

F _ s c h f a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

...nabend Rolli, *I*gel schon im Winterschlaf??wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

n'Abend Marco der Igel ist noch helle dabei wink2

F i s c h f a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

*N*a super wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Passt 

F i s c h f a n _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

...*das "G" passt *wink2


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

"F i s c h f a n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

...mal wieder was einfaches :WOW:


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

..jo.. :WOW:


*--e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Bevor die *I*gel wieder schläft


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

...aber na Hallo :WOW:


*--ei-ei-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

..leider ohne "N" 


*--ei-ei-*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ei-eis*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*T-ei-eis*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär 

Ich löse aber heute nicht bin die nächsten zwei Tage nicht da wink2


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2021)

...alles klar Rolli !!!

*T-eibeis*


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Treibeis*


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2021)

Einmal Neu..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2021)

Klar ist dabei...

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2021)

ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2021)

Kein "M" und auch kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal ein "S" wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2021)

Auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2021)

Sogar 2x 

*_ a _ e _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2021)

...und das "T" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2021)

Kein "H"  und auch kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2021)

ich nehm ein B


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" ist nicht dabei , aber das "B"! :thumbup:

*_ a b e _ _ a _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...mal das große "K"wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Passt...

*K a b e _ _ a _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...dann das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Logo...:thumbup:

*K a b e l _ a _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...und das *"J" *


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Ja...

*K a b e l j a _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...und noch das "U" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut...

*K a b e l j a u*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

*--------*


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...ohne "S" 


*--------*


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--a-----*


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ac--e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...ohne "N" 


*--ac--e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ach-e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Ein F wie Fisch wink2


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*F-ach-e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Ein "I" wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...nix Igel ...bissel was grösseres wink2


*F-ach-e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...jep !!! :WOW:


*Frach-er*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

... und noch das "T"


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Frachter*


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...das nette "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Das E geht immer zumindest bei mir 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...und gleich das "R" hinterher wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e r _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...*g*anz schön geizig heute wieder !!!lol12


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Geiz ist geil


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Knapp daneben


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

*M*ist....


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Mist ist gut 

_ _ m m e r _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

*A*haaa !! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Knoten geplatzt 

_ a m m e r _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...das "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Logo wink2

H a m m e r h a _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

*I*gel, mein Kleeener !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2021)

Jo passt 

"H a m m e r h a i" :thumbup:

Bin weg für heute n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

...bis Morgen, Rolli !!!


...mal was ganz schweres !!!


*-------------*


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----n------*


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A----n------*


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig.


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Ein S wie Sauber wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A-ssen----e-*


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Aussen----e-*


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Aussen--r-er*


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Aussenb-r-er*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Aussenbor-er*


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Aussenborder*


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Na denn geht es weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich nicht! :freude:


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Super.. 

*S _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Hurra...

*S _ h _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Na dann mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Logo..

*S c h _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Nehme mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Hä....kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Ein L vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2021)

...mal das "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2021)

Treffer....  

*S c h _ f f s _ _ _ _ f*


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2021)

Ein i wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2021)

...und das "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Beide sind dabei. 
*
S c h i f f s r _ _ _ f*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Na klar.
*
S c h i f f s r _ _ p f*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Passt auch.

*S c h i f f s r u _ p f*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Dann noch das "M"


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Logo...
*
S c h i f f s r u m p f*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne! :sun10:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hoffnung!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Gut gehofft 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ h _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Gibt auch bestimmt ein "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Sogar drei wink2

E _ s _ _ e _ h e _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rose!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Sehr gut 

E _ s _ r e _ h e r


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Logo 

E _ s _ r e c h e r


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Das "B" wie Becher!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Natürlich 

E _ s b r e c h e r


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "E i s b r e c h e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Auf ein Neues.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

Dann mal ein "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Sogar 1x dabei wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2021)

..und das "R"


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2021)

... und das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2021)

Kein "R" ; aber das "S"

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Nehme mal ein "H"


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal ein "H"



Leider kein "H"!


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "T" bitte




3 Treffer   

*_ _ _ _ t _ _ s _ _ t e _ t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Mal das "X" wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Nein kein "X"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Der hilft immer(fast) 

*_ _ _ i t _ _ s _ _ t e _ t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl 2x 

*_ _ _ i t _ n s _ _ t e n t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Passt....es läuft...

*_ _ p i t _ n s p _ t e n t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2021)

ein K wie Konrad


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Beide dabei...

*K a p i t _ n s p a t e n t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Dann noch das "Ä" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Logo...
*
K a p i t ä n s p a t e n t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Mal was leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Schwer!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2021)

das A wie Anton


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ s _ a _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2021)

ein M wie Maultasche


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Farbe!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Das M ja das F nein 

M _ _ _ _ s _ a _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unikat!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

M _ _ _ _ s _ a u s _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Das "E" wie Europa!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

M e e _ e s _ a u s _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rauschen!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

M e e r e s r a u s _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

M e e r e s r a u s _ _ e n


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2021)

ein c für mich bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

M e e r e s r a u s c _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

*H*allo Rolli !!


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Hallo Marco 

"M e e r e s r a u s c h e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Mal das seltene "E" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-------e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...leider kein "S" dabei 


*-------e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----a--e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...ohne "H" 


*----a--e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

..auch nix "N" 


*----a--e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...auch kein "R"...ist was rundes am Schiff, kannste durchgucken :WOW:


*----a--e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ach ein *B*ulle


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2021)

G wie Gustav bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...dit war zuviel Tipp !!!wink2


*B---a--e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...jup!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*Bu--au-e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2021)

Was ist mit dem G von Punisher


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...na klar :WOW:


*Bu--auge*


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...aber na Hallo !!!.:thumbup::thumbup:...nabend Frank :WOW:


*Bullauge*


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Hallo Marco, wollte wohl keiner lösen??? 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...war wohl zu schwer !!!happy010


das hübsche "E" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Bestimmt, leider aber kein "E"!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...dann mal den *A*nton wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Aber klar...

*_ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...und das nette "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein!  Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...naja OK...mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Supi...

*_ _ _ _ a s s*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

*...mal das "K" versuchen wink2*


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Klar...

*K _ _ _ a s s*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

*O*ha !!!:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Oja...
*
K o _ _ a s s*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2021)

...dann das "M" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2021)

Klaro...

*K o m _ a s s*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

...und das "P" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Logo...

*K o m p a s s*

bin dann weg. Gute Nacht Marco.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

N8 Frank !!


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

*--------*


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2021)

ein M wie Meer bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

...leider ohne "M" 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Wie immer das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

...leider auch ohne "E" ...Nabend Rolli !!


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

n'Abend M*a*rco


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2021)

ein F bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

*-a------*...ohne "F"


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein S wie Susi wink2


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

...auch keine Susi dabei 


*-a------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

...auch kein *H*ans dabei


*-a------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

...auch kein "N" 


*-a------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

...auch kein "T"...ich sage nur "linke Seite" wink2


*-a------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2021)

ein R für mich bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup:


*Ba--b---*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba--bor-*


Sorry "Punisher", das "R" ist natürlich dabei :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2021)

ein K wie Konrad


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ba-kbord*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Nehme mal das "C"


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Backbord*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2021)

ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Leider kein T


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bier!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Dann muss das "E" wie Eis her!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Wurde auch mal Zeit 

_ _ e s e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ e s e _ _ _ l _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango.


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ e s e _ _ _ l m _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost.


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2021)

das B wie Berta


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ja vorne und hinten 

R _ e s e _ _ _ l m _ r


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Kein B


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

R _ e s e n _ _ l m _ r


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Aktien!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

R _ e s e n _ a l m a r


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "K" wie Konto!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

R _ e s e n k a l m a r


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Das "I" wie die Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "R i e s e n k a l m a r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Einmal Neu und ohne "E"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

*S*passbremse


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Wollte mal sehen mit welchem Buchstaben Du startest!!  Das "S" ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

*A*ha ein Fuchs


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Aber das "A"! :thumbup:

*_ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein.


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Klappt...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ a n _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Passt... 

*T _ t a n _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2021)

Logo...

*T i t a n i _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Super...passt...

*T i t a n i c*


Bin dann weg! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

n8t Frank


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

....ich hätte gern das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Sehr wohl der Herr wink2

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Oh Frank auch da  aber nix S


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

moin099 die Herren,

hätte gern das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Jo Meister guten Morgen 

_ e _ _ _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Vielleicht auch das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kaiser.


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "D" wie Dunkel!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

D e _ _ _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frank.


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Andere Schreibweise wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "P" wie Pech!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Besser 

D e _ p _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

D e l p _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Passt wink2

D e l p h _ n e


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "I" wie Island.


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Klar sind die "D e l p h i n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Wie mit "E"


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Extra wieder für Dich..Gern geschehen! :WOW:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Danke *s*chön


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" passt auch...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ s e _*


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2021)

ein H für mich bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

...und das nette "R" wink2


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2021)

Und noch ein L


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Alle Buchstaben dabei! 

*_ _ h r _ n s e l*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

...und unser *I*gel sagt Guten Abend !!!wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Guten Abend...

*_ _ h r i n s e l*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

Nabend "Frank"...:WOW:


*...das "B" bitte wink2*


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Bingo....

*B _ h r i n s e l*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

...und das "O" bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Okay das passt..

*B o h r i n s e l*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

...mal wieder was einfaches :WOW:


*----------*


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

...jep !!!:thumbup:



*--s-------*


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor.


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*--s-h-----*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2021)

Nehme ein "C"


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2021)

ich nehme ein M


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2021)

*--sch-----*...ohne "M"


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Freude.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup:


*F-sch-----*


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2021)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*Fisch-r--e*


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2021)

Das "G" wie Groß!


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Fischgr-te*


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2021)

Das "Ä" wie Äpfel!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Fischgräte*


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Weiter geht es. Entschuldigung schon mal an Rolli, wieder ohne ein "E"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Ohne E das sind keine Wörte*r*


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

....auch kein "R"! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Leider auch nicht! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton wink2


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2021)

ein F wie Fritz


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Der Anton ist dabei.
*
_ _ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2021)

ein K wie Kaufmann


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Kein "F" :WOW: und auch kein "H". :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2021)

dann sicher ein P


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Das "P" ja  , das "R" leider nicht! :WOW:
*
P _ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Ein L wie Loddar


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2021)

für mich ein M


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" ja  ; das "M" leider nicht! :WOW:

*P l a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol 

Bis später mal wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Gleich 2x 

*P l a n _ _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Klar...

*P l a n k _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

Das T mal bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Passt....

*P l a n k t _ n*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das O wie Otto 

So jetzt bin ich aber weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2021)

Okay...

*P l a n k t o n*

bis später!


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2021)

... und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Traum.


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Aber ja wink2

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e t _


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Null!


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ n e t _


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2021)

das Z wie Zeppelin


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Das R ja 

_ _ _ _ _ e r n e t _


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Das Z auch 

_ _ _ _ _ e r n e t z


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2021)

jetzt noch ein c bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Das H ja 

_ _ _ _ h e r n e t z


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Das C auch 

_ _ _ c h e r n e t z


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Fisch.


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

F _ _ c h e r n e t z


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sturm.


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Logo wink2

F _ s c h e r n e t z


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Jo ist das "F i s c h e r n e t z" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Auf ein neues..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Extra für Dich mit "E"!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

*S*ehr schön


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2021)

ein P bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2021)

Kein "S" und auch kein "P"!


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2021)

ein M bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" ist dabei  , das "M" nicht! 

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Guter Versuch 2x  

*_ a _ _ _ _ r e _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Nein, nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut..

*_ a _ _ t _ r e _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Das "U" ist dabei  , das "N" leider nicht!  

*_ a _ _ t _ r e u _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2021)

Ein M wie Mann


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2021)

...das "K" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Kein "M"  , aber 2 x "K"!  
*
K a _ _ t k r e u _ e r*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "Z" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Na logo..

*K a _ _ t k r e u z e r*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "J" versuchenwink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Ja natürlich...

*K a j _ t k r e u z e r*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2021)

*Ü*hhhüüü:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Passt perfekt.

*K a j ü t k r e u z e r*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2021)

...mal was einfaches !!!


*-------*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2021)

Mal ein "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*See----:WOW::WOW::WOW:*


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2021)

...ohne "O" 


*See----*


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*See-a--*


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2021)

Schön das es ein "A" gibt,  ;hatte aber das "N" ins Spiel gebracht!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2021)

...oh Sorry 


*See-an-*


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2021)

Ohne "T" 


*See-an-*


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gang!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Seegang*


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2021)

Einmal neu...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2021)

Ein neues "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2021)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2021)

Kein "E"  ; aber das "A" ist 4x dabei    

*_ a _ a _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...und das "K"


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2021)

und für mich ein L bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Kein "P" und auch kein "L"  , aber das "K"!

*K a _ a _ a _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Probiere mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Na klar....

*K a _ a _ a _ a n*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...und das "T"


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Logo..auch das "T"! :thumbup:

*K a t a _ a _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Mal das "M"


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Passt...

*K a t a m a _ a n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Dann noch das "R"


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Richtig...

*K a t a m a r a n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ e n _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!

bin weg!


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

A _ _ e n _ e _ _ _ _ _

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "U" versuchen wink2


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2021)

ein U für mich bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Leider nix U


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...dann mal das "C"


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

A _ _ e n _ e _ _ _ c _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...und das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...und das "H" ???


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Das ja 

A _ _ e n _ e _ _ _ c h


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "B" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...jetzt das "N" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

A _ _ e n _ e _ _ _ c h


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...mal den *I*gel fragen wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Der weiss rat wink2

A _ _ e n _ e _ _ i c h


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...vielleicht das "G"


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 

A _ g e n _ e _ _ i c h


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...das nette "L" könnte passen


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

A l g e n _ e _ _ i c h


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...das "P" schreit nach Einlass !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Aha jetzt aber 

A l g e n _ e p p i c h


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

und das "T" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "A l g e n t e p p i c h" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2021)

...und hier wieder was ganz einfaches:WOW:


*--------*


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

...leider ohne "H" 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Aber mit dem "E"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Ein S wie Sabine


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

...leider ohne "S" 


*------e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---a--e-*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---a--er*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--ta--er*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--tan-er*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

...jep !!! 


*--tanker*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Versuche ein "Ö"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Ö-tanker*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

.. und noch das "L"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Öltanker*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

...dann mal das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Aber Hallo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tattoo!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ t _ _ _ e r s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

C _ _ t _ _ _ e r s c _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frost"


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

C _ _ t _ _ _ e r s c _ _ f f


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arm!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

C _ _ t a _ _ e r s c _ _ f f


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Kommt sofort 

C _ n t a _ n e r s c _ _ f f


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

jojo wink2

C o n t a _ n e r s c _ _ f f


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hurrikan!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

C o n t a _ n e r s c h _ f f


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2021)

Dann muß jetzt dein Haustier ran. Laß den Igel los...


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2021)

Jo dann können wir jetzt schlafen gehen wink2

C o n t a i n e r s c h i f f

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee!  

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Auf ein Neues...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

Nehme mal das seltene "E"


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2021)

ein P bitte


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2021)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Das seltene "E" ist 3x dabei    aber kein "P"  und kein "A"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ e _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 2x  

*S _ _ _ _ _ s _ e _ e _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Hurra.... 

*S _ h _ _ s h e _ e _ e _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "C" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

Deine Vorgabe stimmt nicht da passen keine 2 "F" rein


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Ein Platz ist eben verloren gegangen. Sorry...Menschliches Versagen...
*
S c h _ f f s h e _ e _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

War ja mal le*i*cht wink2


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2021)

...und das "B" wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Ideal....zum Freitagabend! 

*S c h i f f s h e _ e _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

Stimmt wink2 dann mal das "W"


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Welch Wahnsinn...

*S c h i f f s h e _ e w e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

Hast das B von Marco vergessen wink2 und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Ich sag ja Freitagabend! 

*S c h i f f s h e b e w e r _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "K" sage mal n8t


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2021)

Schnell mal von "G" zu "K" gewechselt!! :thumbup:

*S c h i f f s h e b e w e r k*


Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

R e e _ e r e _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "D" wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

R e e d e r e _


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "R e e d e r e i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Alles andere hätte mich überrascht. 

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

dann mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2021)

ich nehm ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Kein "S", kein "F"!


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2021)

ich nehme das L


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Passt...

*_ a _ _ e r*

bis später! beer2


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans 

cu Frank und Prost


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2021)

ein W für mich bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich nehme das L




Kein "L"!


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein H wie Hans
> 
> cu Frank und Prost



Auch kein "H"!


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein W für mich bitte



Leider auch kein "W"!


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N"




Das "N" ist dabei! 

*_ a n _ e r*


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Tomate



Leider auch keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Nein kein "P"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Auch kein Karl!  Ist ein Fisch!  Nimm mal den letzten !


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

AHA  das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Das passt...

*_ a n d e r*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Dann noch das Z :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Passt....

*Z a n d e r*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Mal ein kurzes 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Bestimmt mit einem "E"!


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2021)

ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

nee  :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

auch kein M


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2021)

ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

passt auch 

_ r _ a


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2021)

ein P wie Paula


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

keine Paula


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Nein es donnert nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Süden!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Das "B" wie Brutto!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance! wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ r c a


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "O r c a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2021)

ich nehme ein T


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Was soll ich sagen ein "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich nehme ein T



Ist einmal dabei!


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen ein "E" wink2



Alles andere wäre eine Enttäuschung gewesen! 2x das "E"! :WOW: :WOW:

*_ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ t*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Bitte ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2021)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" und auch das "R" sind dabei! 

*_ a _ e _ e _ _ _ a _ r t*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Super...:thumbup: war wohl zu einfach! 

*_ a f e _ e _ _ f a _ r t*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Mal das H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Hurra...

*H a f e _ e _ _ f a h r t*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Mal das N bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich....

*H a f e n e _ n f a h r t*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

.. und noch mein *I*gel :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Haustierquäler...

*H a f e n e i n f a h r t*


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

So muss das sein 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rosine.


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

So kann das ja nichts werden


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Dann eben das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Siehste dann geht es auch wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Dann nehm ich Deinen Igel!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Der wurde schon genug gequält


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ o _ _ e n _ o o _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

_ o _ _ e n b o o _


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Theo!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ o t _ e n b o o t


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

L o t _ e n b o o t


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super! :WOW:

nicht super, aber ich geh arbeiten! :angry:


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2021)

HeHe cu Frank wink2

L o t s e n b o o t :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

...und weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2021)

...das nette "E" bitte malwink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Logo...

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

D*a* hat einer geklaut


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Da bist Du nicht schnell genug gewesen. wink2 Leider kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Na gut mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Das passt....

*_ _ s _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Hurra der Hans..

*_ _ s _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Da fehlt ein "C"


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Sicher...wink2

*_ _ s _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Richtig..

*_ _ s _ e _ _ _ _ _ r s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut...

*_ _ s t e _ _ _ t _ r s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "O" bitte


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2021)

ich nehm das K


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" , das "O" und das "K" sind alle dabei!   

*K _ s t e n _ o t o r s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Mal das "Ü" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Klaro..

*K ü s t e n _ o t o r s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal das "M"


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Passt...

*K ü s t e n m o t o r s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Hau mal das "F" rein wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Mach ich. wink2

*K ü s t e n m o t o r s c h _ f f*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Dann beschliesst der *I*gel den heutigen Tag


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2021)

Gute Nacht Rolli, gute Nacht Igel! 
*
K ü s t e n m o t o r s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2021)

Gute Nacht Frank  hier schon mal das neue wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "E" wie Ernst!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ _ _ a _ e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ a c _ _ _ a _ e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Klasse 

_ a c h _ h a _ e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frisch!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ a c h _ h a f e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Logo wink2

_ a c h t h a f e _


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ a c h t h a f e n


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2021)

Das "Y" wie Yacht!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl der "Y a c h t h a f e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Weiter, weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Weiter mit dem "E"


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2021)

ein W für mich bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2021)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Weiter mit dem "E"



Was sonst? 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein W für mich bitte




Kein "W"!


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R" bitte



Richtig...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte und n'abend


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Sicher, sicher....  guten Abend Rolli! 

*S _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal das "H" Frank


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Logo...

*S _ h _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Ich glaube ein "C" wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Ja stimmt...

*S c h _ _ _ e r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Aber klar...

*S c h _ _ _ e r _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Na sicher...
*
S c h _ _ _ e r _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Ja....

*S c h _ _ _ e r _ a n d*


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Ein L wie Land


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Nein kein "L"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2021)

Ein B wie Band


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2021)

Bingo... 

*S c h _ b _ e r b a n d*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Uui...

*S c h u b _ e r b a n d*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "V" wink2

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Danke vielmals.. 

*S c h u b v e r b a n d*

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Noch ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

:mussweg:


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2021)

...mal wieder das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher der Herr 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e e r


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

War klar wink2

_ _ _ _ e _ m e e r


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tunnel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ t t e _ m e e r


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Alkohol! beer2


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich aber zu früh 

_ a t t e _ m e e r


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass.

Alkohol geht immer!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Alki 

_ a t t e n m e e r


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Irgendwie muss man doch das Leben ertragen! 

Du trinkst bestimmt lieber *W*asser pur!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Ja zum verdünnen 

"W a t t e n m e e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Mal was einfaches, aber ohne "E"! 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal das H


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

Dan mal ein R


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht!


bin dann beer2 , sonst kann sich es bei der Arbeit nicht ertragen! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2021)

V*i*el Spass


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2021)

Ja super...beide dabei!  

*_ i n _ i*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2021)

...dann mal das "D" wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2021)

Sicher, sicher...

*D i n _ i*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

...und das "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Glasklar....

*D i n g i*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

*---------*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

...leider ohne "A" 

*---------*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Aber dann bestimmt mit "E"!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------e--*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-----e--*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2021)

ein D wie Dora


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

...nix mit "C" wink2


*S-----e--*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Das "O" wie Ostern!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

...auch kein "O" 


*S-----e--*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein D wie Dora




*...auch kein "D" dabei *


*S-----e--*


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein T


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-----ett*


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2021)

dann noch ein B


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Su--b-ett*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Sur-brett*


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frost!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Surfbrett*


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Weiter geht es: 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Hau mal das "E" rein


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Ist kein richtiges Wort, fehlt das "E"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

*A*ha


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Ja das "A" ist dabei..

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Sicher...

*_ a _ _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Hurra der Hans ist dabei...
*
_ a _ _ s _ h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Dann ein "C"


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Clever...

*_ a _ _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Nein kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein F wie Fisch


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Genau...

*_ a _ _ s c h _ f f*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Klasse...

*_ a _ k s c h _ f f*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich...

*_ a n k s c h _ f f*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tanker


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Toll, toll...

*T a n k s c h _ f f*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Der *I*gel macht's wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2021)

Der Igel soll es richten! :thumbup:

*T a n k s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...das nette "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Strunz (22 Nov. 2021)

i wie iPhone pls.


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Kein i und kein R


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...dann das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Auch kein S


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

ich nehm ein K


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Kein K aber das N 

_ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal den *I*gel bemühen wink2


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

ein P für mich bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Immer noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Auch kein P


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

dann mal das F


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "T" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Kein T fang mal vorne an wink2


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

ein M für mich


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "A" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Kein M aber das A 

_ a _ _ a n _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Nein kein D


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...dann das "S"


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...passt Punischers "F" ???


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

ich nehme das L


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Punischers "F"  gar nicht gesehen

_ a _ f a n _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Das L auch 

_ a l f a n _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...na dann das nette "W" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

W a l f a n _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...und das "G" wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "W a l f a n g" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

jep !!!:thumbup:


*------e--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...leider ohne "A" 


*------e--*


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

ein T für mich


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Bitte mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


*---ss-ett*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein B wie Bett


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup:


*---ssbett*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

und ein L .


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-lussbett*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein F wie Fluss


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Flussbett*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2021)

ich nehm ein T


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Beide dabei 

T _ e _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "R" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

T r e _ _ _ _ t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "B" wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

T r e _ b _ _ t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...das nette "O" wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Nö


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...hätte mich auch gewundert !!wink2

...und jetzt das "U" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Besser 

T r e _ b _ u t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...und das "G"


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Klar doch 

T r e _ b g u t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

*I*gel :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Jo ist das "T r e i b g u t" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Wie immer das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---e----e--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A--e----e--*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*An-e----e-n*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein L wie Löwe


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*An-el---e-n*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

*I*mmer an der falschen Stelle


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*An-el---ein*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Angel---ein*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein S wie Sand


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...jup !!!:thumbup:


*Angels--ein*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Angels-hein*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "C" :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Angelschein*


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Noch ein leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...dann mal das "E" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

..mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Da fehlt was wink2


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2021)

A mit Ohren ...*Ä*wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ ä _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

...das nette "R" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Klar doch 

_ ä _ r e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

...und das "F" wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

F ä _ r e


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

...und das nette "H" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl ist die "F ä h r e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Wie immer das "E"


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2021)

für mich das M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

...leider ohne "M"


*--e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

...auch kein "S" 


*--e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton wink2


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

...leider auch kein "A" ...Schiff oben wink2


*--e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

*O*ha


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*O-e--e--*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Obe--e--*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Ein "R" bitte mal


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ober-e--*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Ein D wie Dackel


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Oberde--*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Oberde-k*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "C"


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Oberdeck*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Leider nix M


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nix!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Stimmt nix N


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sicher!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Frost!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

F _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _ _ e r


----------



## Strunz (23 Nov. 2021)

Ein "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Nicht ganz da fehlt was wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Dann das "Ä" wie Ärmel!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Logo wink2

F _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r ä _ e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gans!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Schon besser 

F _ _ g _ e _ g _ r ä g e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zorro!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

F _ _ g z e _ g _ r ä g e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" wie Landung!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Klar 

F l _ g z e _ g _ r ä g e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Träger!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

F l _ g z e _ g t r ä g e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Jawohl ist der "F l u g z e u g t r ä g e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2021)

Weiter geht es....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2021)

Wie immer das "E" 

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2021)

Dieses Mal ist es ein Wort! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2021)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2021)

ich nehme das K


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2021)

Kein "S"  , kein "K"  , aber 2x das "R"  !

*R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher..

*R a _ _ a _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2021)

Dabei, dabei... 

*R a d d a _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2021)

Mächtig gewaltig...

*R a d d a m _ _ e r*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Nov. 2021)

...und das "P" wink2


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "F"


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Beide dabei.

*R a d d a m p f e r*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Klar 

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eins!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Reich!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

_ a r _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Nix Super


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "F" wie Fisch!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Jo :thumbup:

_ a r _ n e


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "O" wie Oder! ohno


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Hast Recht ohno


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Leider auch nicht 

Fast jedes Land am Wasser hat das wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wasser!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Dreh das W mal um wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Aber sicher 

M a r _ n e


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2021)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2021)

Klar ist die "M a r i n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Überraschung.....sogar mit 2x"E"! 

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

O*h* Wunder wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

...aber kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Sicher...

*_ _ e _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Bitte mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Richtig....

*_ r e _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich nicht!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Nein ebenfalls nicht!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Total gut... 

*_ r e _ a t t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Ein G wie Gatte


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Gut so...

*_ r e g a t t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "F"


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Freilich..

*F r e g a t t e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Ich starte auch mal mit dem "E"! Ohne "E" ist es ja kein Wort!


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2021)

ich nehm das K bitte


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Das E sogar doppelt das K auch dabei 

K _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Auch dabei 

K _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ h e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

K _ _ _ e _ _ _ c h e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

K _ _ _ e _ _ a c h e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wache!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Genau 

K _ _ _ e _ w a c h e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

K _ _ _ e n w a c h e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Total!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Passt 

K _ _ t e n w a c h e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Service!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich wink2

K _ s t e n w a c h e


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das "Ü" wie Übung!


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2021)

Jo ist die "K ü s t e n w a c h e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2021)

Das Nächste ist. 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Mit einem "E" mal wieder


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2021)

...und das "R"


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2021)

ein M für mich


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "E" und das "R" sind jeweils 2x dabei   das "M" leider nicht! 

*_ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal ein "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Nein nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Sicher....:thumbup:

*_ r a _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" ist dabei! 

*_ r a _ _ e n _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Passt... 

*_ r a _ _ e n _ _ t t e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Klasse...

*K r a _ _ e n k _ t t e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Mal das B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Bingo. :thumbup:

*K r a b b e n k _ t t e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

... und noch das "U" 

Bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Logo.... 

*K r a b b e n k u t t e r*

Bis später Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

...und weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zufall!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Nee kein Zufall


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Ein davor


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Aha 

_ _ l l _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ l l i _ e _


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ _ l l i _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Passt auch 

_ a l l i _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Natürlich 

H a l l i _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gans!


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2021)

Jo sind die "H a l l i g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2021)

Es ist kein richtiges Wort! wink2

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2021)

Also ohne "E"


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Es ist kein richtiges Wort! wink2
> 
> *_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*





*...na dann hau mal ein "X" rein *wink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Das "A" ist dabei  , das "X" nicht! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2021)

..dann das "R"


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Leider nein.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2021)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Na klar...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Keine Dose dabei!


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Gut...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ a n g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2021)

Ein F wie Fisch


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Passt..

*F _ _ _ _ f a n g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2021)

Ein S wie See


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Sicher...

*F _ s _ _ f a n g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2021)

Ein C wie Cäsar wink2


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Logo...
*
F _ s c _ f a n g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2021)

Ein H wie Hai


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Hurra, hurra....
*
F _ s c h f a n g*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2021)

... und zum Schluss noch der kleine *I*gel


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2021)

Tierquäler....

*F i s c h f a n g*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Ich nehme das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Das E ja das A nein 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Dann das "S"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Vielleicht auch das "H"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Klar 

S _ h _ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

S c h _ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nutzlos!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Nee passt doch wink2

S c h _ e _ _ n e _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher 

S c h l e _ _ n e _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Nix Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "P" wie Positiv!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Warst du jetzt studieren 

S c h l e p p n e _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate.

Nein im Corona Testzentrum!


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Das T ist positiv wink2

S c h l e p p n e t _


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zug!

Meiner ist negativ! dance2

:mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2021)

Das ist gut 

"S c h l e p p n e t z" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Jo mit einem "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Logo...

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Gute Entscheidung...

*_ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2021)

ein U bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Kein "T"  , aber das "U"!

*_ u _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Also kein Kutter  dann mal das "P"


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Nein auch kein "P" , kommt aus dem Meer! wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Keine Ahnung ein "K" wie Korallen


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Nein....landet im Restaurant auf Deinem Teller!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Na gut dann das "M"


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Mahlzeit....

*_ u m m e r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "H"


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Hunger, Hunger...

*H u m m e r*


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Ein schnelles wink2

_ _ _ _ _

Hummer mag ich nicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Noch nie probiert...

Nehme das "E", weil sonst ist es ja kein Wort!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ e _ _

Genauso wie Austern :kotz:


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ r e _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ r e _ s


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Das "B" wie Birne!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher wink2

_ r e b s


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" wie Krebs!


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2021)

Logo der schmeckt der "K r e b s" :thumbup:

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Logo der schmeckt der "K r e b s" :thumbup:
> 
> n8t Frank




Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Bitte mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Sicher....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Mal das H bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Jawohl...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Passt auch..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s c h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal die *I*ngrid wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Sicher...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s c h i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Passt auch...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Nur was fü*r* ein Schiff


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Läuft.... hab Dir eine Ingrid unterschlagen! Entschuldigung! 

*_ i r _ _ _ _ s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut..

*_ i r _ _ _ n s c h i f f*


Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "T" 

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2021)

ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Logo ist das "T" dabei  , das "F" ist schon im Spiel dabei i! wink2

*_ i r _ t _ n s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Ein P wie Pirat


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Passt...

*P i r _ t _ n s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher...

*P i r a t _ n s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

... und zum Schluß das "E"


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Überraschung das "E" zum Schluß..

*P i r a t e n s c h i f f*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Wollte mal was anderes 

Bis heute Abend :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Weiter geht's 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Na klar wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2021)

ein W bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Jo 

W _ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Nix Sommer


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher 

W e _ _ e _ _ r e _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

W e _ _ e _ _ r e _ h e r


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2021)

ein N für mich bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Jo 

W e _ _ e n _ r e _ h e r


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2021)

ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

W e l l e n _ r e _ h e r


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2021)

dann ein B bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Logo wink2

W e l l e n b r e _ h e r


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist der "W e l l e n b r e c h e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2021)

Gesucht wird...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2021)

Ein "E" bitte


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2021)

ich nehme das F


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" ist dabei  , das "F" nicht! 


*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2021)

Richtig...

*R _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich...

*R _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2021)

Nein kein "U"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2021)

Ein "I" wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2021)

Nein, leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "O" bitte


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2021)

ein T für mich


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein A wie Anton



Auch nicht!


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "O" bitte



Das "O" ist dabei!  :thumbup:

*R o _ _ e n*


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein T für mich



Leider auch kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Mal das doppel B 

Was meinste sollten wir nicht mal das Thema wechseln so auf Staaten und Länder wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das doppelte "B" passt.  :thumbup:


*R o b b e n*

Hallo Rolli,
kein Problem!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal was aus dem neuen Bereich wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Guten Morgen Frank


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "S" wie Schnee!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

zu 100% 

S _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zypern!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Nicht Zypern aber passt 

S _ _ _ _ _ z


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

S _ h _ _ _ z


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wahl!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

S _ h w _ _ z


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Sitzt 

S _ h w e _ z


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

S _ h w e i z


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2021)

Ja wohl ist die "S c h w e i z" :thumbup:

Bin erstmal einkaufen wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2021)

Viel Spaß,  bin dann arbeiten!! :WOW::angry:


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

So weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Ein "E" passt auch bei Ländern wink2


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Bei diesem nicht! happy010 Sorry!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Wa*s* st daran lustig


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Es ist einfach über mich gekommen! 

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Tut mir leid, kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Leider auch kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Das passt....

*S _ _ a _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Ein "I" wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Logo..

*S _ _ a _ _ i _ a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Es läuft...

*S _ d a _ _ i _ a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Wa*k*a Waka


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Klar...

*S _ d a _ _ i k a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal das "F"


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Logo..

*S _ d a f _ i k a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Bitte mal das "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Überraschung..

*S ü d a f _ i k a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Richtig... :thumbup:

*S ü d a f r i k a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ r _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ o r _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Das "G" wie Grenze!


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2021)

Ein Vogel V für mich


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Das G ja 

_ o r _ e g e _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Kein V


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher 

N o r _ e g e n


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wahl!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "N o r w e g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Mal wieder ein Neues.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

und ein neues "E"


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Ehrlich ein "E". Fällst ja wieder in alte Gewohnheiten zurück!

*_ e _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Im *A*lter ändert man nicht gross


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Wohl wahr, aber kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Dann noch das "R" 

Muss erstmal weg bis später


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Leider, leider auch nicht! 

Bis später Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

*W*ieder da


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Leider, leider, leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich ....

*_ e _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Spitze...:thumbup:

*B e _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Genau...:thumbup:

*B e _ g _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein L wie Laus wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Logo... :thumbup:

*B e l g _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

... und der *I*gel macht's wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Wer sonst...

*B e l g i e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Wer sonst  was sonst 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ n a _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ o n a _ o


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ o n a c o


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "M" wie Monaco!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "M o n a c o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Na dann...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein Land muss ein E haben


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Wenn Du meinst...:WOW:

*_ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal ein "N"


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich....

*_ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Jawohl....

*I _ _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Toll, toll..

*I t _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein L wie Land


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Logo....

*I t _ l i e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

und noch der *A*nton


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher...:thumbup:

*I t a l i e n*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Nicht immer


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Also ist es auch kein Land!  Nehme das "A" wie Auto!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Wirst schon sehen 

_ a _ a _


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nikon!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Passt wink2

_ a _ a n


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "P" wie Passt!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Jo passt 

_ a p a n


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "J" wie Ja! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Jo der Inselstaat "J a p a n" :thumbup:wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

So, so...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

So dann ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Klar, extra für Dich mit "E"!   

*_ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Dachte e*h*er wäre jetzt ohne wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Ja, ohne "H"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein S wie Sand


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Auch ohne "S"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Ingrid...:WOW:

*_ e _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Nix Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2021)

ein P bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein P bitte



Auch kein "P"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Auch nix Bär!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

*K*omisches Land


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Klar hat ja auch ein "E"! 

*_ e _ i k _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Frag nach bei Dr.Google...

*_ e _ i k o*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein X sowas brauch ich nicht


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Jetzt nicht mehr...

*_ e x i k o*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Viva *M*exiko :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Richtig...:thumbup: 

*M e x i k o*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Mach mal heute noch eins wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Jo wink2

_ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ u _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" darf nicht fehlen!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Sagst es 

_ u _ _ e a


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ u _ n e a


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ u i n e a


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

...nabend Leuts !!!

...mal das "G" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Hallo Marco und richtig 

G u i n e a :thumbup:

Marco nur noch Länder


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

Jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

...leider ohne"N" 


*-e----*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-i--*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-ik-*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

..jup !!!:WOW:


*-e-iko*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Ein M wie Manni


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:wink2


*Me-iko*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "X" :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Mexiko*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Noch ein Ländle 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

...mal das nette "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

...dann mal das "P"


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Jo auch gut 

P _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

..und dann das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

P _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

...jetzt das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

P _ l e n


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

...und das "O" wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "P o l e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2021)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

...leider ohne "E" wink2


*------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal das "S" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

...auch kein "S", wenn auch gemeinlol12...einen davor !!!wink2


*------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Was hast du gegen ein "R" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

...eigentlich nix wink2

*-r----*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-r---d*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Aha das meinste mit dem s  *I*sland machen wir später


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

...jup !!! ..:WOW:

*Ir---d*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Ein L wie Land


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Irl--d*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

...aha !!!


*Irla-d*


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

... und noch "N" bitte :WOW:

Sage mal für heute n8t Marco


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Irland*


Gute Nacht, Rolli


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Bestimmt ist ein "E" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Vielleicht das "R"?


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ r _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "B" wie Beine!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

passt 

_ _ b r _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "L" wie Lang!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Klaro wink2

_ _ b r _ l _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Theo!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ _ b r _ l t _ r


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ b r a l t a r


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gustav!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

passt auch 

G _ b r a l t a r


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ice!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Jo ist "G i b r a l t a r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich nicht!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein S wie Sabine


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Aber klar...:WOW:

*_ a _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein M wie Martin


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Passt auch..
*
_ a m _ _ _ a
*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Die kommt erst Weihnachten!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Dann eben ein N


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich....

*N a m _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Mein *I*gel kommt


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Tierquäler...

*N a m i _ i a*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

... und noch ein B bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Bestimmt...

*N a m i b i a*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ t _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "G" wie Grau!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ g _ _ t _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "E" bitte !!!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ g _ _ t e _


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "P" wie Punkt!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...und das "L"


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Das P passt 

_ g _ p t e _


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Leider kein L


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ g _ p t e n


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Klaro 

_ g y p t e n


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "Ä" wie Ärger!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ja ist "Ä g y p t e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "D" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "D" ja , das "L" leider nicht! 

*_ _ d _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal das "A"


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher.... :thumbup:

*A _ d _ _ _ a*


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2021)

ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" ist auch dabei..:thumbup:

*A n d _ _ _ a*


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein R bitte



Das "R" ist doppelt dabei! 

*A n d _ r r a*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal ein "O"


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Okay... 

*A n d o r r a*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

... und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...mal den *I*gel bemühen wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Kein I aber das N 

_ _ n _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Aber!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ a n a _ a


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" wie Konto!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "P" wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

P a n a _ a


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...das "M" könnte gehen wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ja ist "P a n a m a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...jetzt mal was einfaches :WOW:


*------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...aber natürlich :thumbup::thumbup:

*-----n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...nix "i"...wäre zu einfach !!!wink2


*-----n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "Z" wie Zorro!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

..."A" ist gut.:thumbup:..das "Z" weniger 


*-a---n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein G wie Gerd


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...ohne "G" 

*-a---n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...auch ohne "T" 


*-a---n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-e-n*


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bayern!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ein R wie Robert


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

*Boa !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Ba-ern*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "Y"


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*unsere netten Bayern*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ja Ja die Bayern 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...5 Buchstaben sind immer schwer:angry:....mal das "E" bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Ist leicht wink2

_ e _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ e n _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "K" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

K e n _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Advent!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

K e n _ a


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ice!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "K e n i a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2021)

ich nehme ein M


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Kein "M"  und auch kein "E" !


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2021)

Dann bitte ein R


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Auch kein "R" !


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2021)

dann sicher ein S


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Sicher auch kein "S"!


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein W


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Auch kein "W"!


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2021)

ein A bestimmt


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das passt....
*
A _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2021)

dann gib mir noch ein N


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich...

*A n _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2021)

und ein G bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Beide sind dabei...

*A n g o _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Ein "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Logo...

*A n g o l a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Dann eben das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Warum nicht gleich 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ r _ e _


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ice!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Klar 

_ _ r _ e i


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" wie Korn!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r k e i


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tür!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

T _ r k e i


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2021)

Dann noch das ""Ü""!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2021)

Jo ist die "T ü r k e i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2021)

Weiter mit ...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2021)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2021)

ein K bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" leider nicht , das "E" und das "N" sind dabei !
*
_ _ _ e _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ e r n*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...dann mal das "Z"


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Zuper....wink2

*Z _ _ e r n*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...jetzt das "P" wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Perfekt...

*Z _ p e r n*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...und noch das "Y":WOW:


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Na klar...

*Z y p e r n*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

*--------*


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a------*


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...ohne "C" 


*-a------*


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...leider auch kein "E" dabei 


*-a------*


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nie!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...auch kein "N" 


*-a------*


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2021)

Gib mir ein W bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...kein "W", kein "R" aber das "T" :thumbup:


*-a-t----*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein S wie Salz


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...leider auch kein "S" 


*-a-t----*


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein M wie Maria


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-ti--m*


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup:


*Balti--m*


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kohl!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup:


*Baltik-m*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Baltikum*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

*I*talienwink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Das I stimmt 

I _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "S" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Stimmt auch 

I s _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...na dann das nette "R"


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2021)

ich nehm ein D


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Das R ja das D nein 

I s r _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

*a*ha wink2...........


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Passt wink2

I s r a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...und jetzt das "E"


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

I s r a e _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...und das "L" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "I s r a e l" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

*---------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...gute Wahl !!!:thumbup:


*-e-------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

*M*uss ja auch mal Glück haben wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...na fast !!!...einen danach wink2


*-e-------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Wäre eh jetzt gekomme*n* wink2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup:

*-e-----n-*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e----an-*


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2021)

ich nehm ein L, gerne zweimal


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*-el--land*


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2021)

dann noch ein G


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup:

*-elgoland*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Helgoland*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "E" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...was macht eigentlich der *I*gel?


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Der kommt gerade 

_ _ i _ e


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...gib ihm mal Vitamin "C" wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Mach ich 

C _ i _ e


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "L" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Klaro 

C _ i l e


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...das "H" bitte :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Genau ist "C h i l e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...leider ohne "E" 

*------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...auch kein "S"


*------*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

..jo !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

*-a-a--*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...kein "N" dabei, frag dein Haustier wink2


*-a-a--*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Frage an *I*gel


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...Antwort :WOW:


*-a-aii*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ha-aii*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "W"


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...jup !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Hawaii*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...das "E" passt :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Leiider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

...oh*A*


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ a _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

*I*gel :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ a i _ a _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher 

_ a i _ a n


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "W" wie Wach.


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ a i w a n


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "T a i w a n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2021)

ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Nein nicht dabei!


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2021)

ein D bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2021)

dann ein A


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Nehme ein "N"


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "A"ist dabei  , das "N" leider nicht! 


*_ _ _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Auch kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Auch keine Maus passt rein!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das passt...

*_ _ _ t _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Ein L wie Lothar


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Logo...

*_ _ _ t _ _ a l*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Ein P wie Porto wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Passt perfekt..

*P _ _ t _ _ a l*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Dann ein "O" mal


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2021)

und ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "O" und auch das "R" passen! 

*P o r t _ _ a l*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Jetzt passt die *G*ans


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Genau...

*P o r t _ g a l*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "U" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Unglaublich....

*P o r t u g a l*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Bestimmt kommt ein "E" drin vor!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Sogar drei 

_ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

_ i e _ _ _ e _ _ _ e i _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Klaro 

_ i e _ _ _ e n _ _ e i n


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Genau 

_ i e _ _ t e n _ t e i n


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ i e _ _ t e n s t e i n


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "H" wie Hallo!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Jo 

_ i e _ h t e n s t e i n


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

sicher,sicher 

_ i e c h t e n s t e i n


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2021)

Das "L" wie Luxus! 

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "L i e c h t e n s t e i n" 

n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Schlechte Entscheidung! Kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Dann eben doch ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Geht doch. :thumbup:

*_ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Nix Nordpol!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Da muss der *I*gel ran wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Gute Entscheidung! 

*_ i _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Bingo, bingo...

*_ i b e _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein *T*empo bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Kommt 2x!! 

*T i b e t*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Mal ein schnelles 

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unsinn!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Nix Unsinn muss gleich weg 

U _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

U S _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Amerika!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist die "U S A" :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Jetzt geht es weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2021)

ich nehme ein P


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2021)

ein M für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" ist dabei  , das "M" leider nicht! 

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Passt auch....

*_ a _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2021)

hmhhhhh, ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Kein "R" und auch kein "K"!


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher ein B


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2021)

ich versuchs mal mit S


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal mit S



Sicher...

*_ a _ e s*


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2021)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein I wie Ingrid



Nein ein "I" kommt auch nicht vor!


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2021)

jetzt hab ichs, ein H


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein N bitte



Das "N" hatte Rolli schon und kommt immer noch nicht vor!


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> jetzt hab ichs, ein H




Haste nicht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "W"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Wahnsinn...:thumbup: :thumbup:

*W a _ e s*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "L" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Logo....

*W a l e s*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Alltag!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" wie Katze!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Brauchst eine grosse Katze wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "L" wie Löwe!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ein gestreiftes Kätzchen


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Pack den *T*iger in den *T*ank!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Der passt wink2

T _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "S" wie Strafe!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

T _ _ a s


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "X" halt!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

T _ x a s


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Eimer!

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2021)

Ja ist "T e x a s" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Mit einem "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher...

*_ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2021)

für mich ein R


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Kein "R" und auch kein "E"! happy010


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2021)

Gib mir ein D bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Nein gibt kein "D"!


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2021)

dann versuche ich ein F


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Komischer *L*acher


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann versuche ich ein F




Kein "F"! !


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Komischer *L*acher



Logo!

*L _ _ a _ _ _* :knie: :knie:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich...:supi: :supi:

*L _ _ a n _ n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Ein O wie Otto wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Okay...:freude:

*L _ _ a n o n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Ein B wie Bär :jumping:


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Bingo...

*L _ b a n o n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Der *I*gel löst :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Wer sonst...hiho

*L i b a n o n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" wie Kohle!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

War wohl zu leicht 

_ k _ _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ k r _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich wink2

_ k r a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

U k r a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist die "U k r a i n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Nein sicher nicht!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Ein L wie Laos


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Passt...:WOW:

*_ _ l _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Falsche *S*telle


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Falscher Buchstabe!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Falscher Buchstabe!



*A*ch ja happy010


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Ah ja....

*_ a l _*

:win: :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Super, super...

*_ a l i*

:win: :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "M"


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Super, super...

*M a l i*

:win: :win: :win: :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Noch ein leichtes bin Hundemüde wink2

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Passt :thx:

_ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ r a _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher 

I r a _


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Das "K" wie Komisch!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Nein das andere wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2021)

Na sicher, dann das "N" wie Nougat!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2021)

Jo ist der "I r a n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Na denn...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Kein "N" und auch kein "R"!


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

ich versuchte das S


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Nehme mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Kein "S" und auch kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

ein M für mich


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Das "M" ist nicht dabei, aber das "A"!

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

dann hätte ich gerne ein L


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Auch kein "L"!


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

dann bitte mal ein F


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Kein "F", aber das "T"! 
*
_ a _ t _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Hurra der Hans ist da! 

*H a _ t _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Die *I*ngrid auch


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Die auch!  

*H a i t i*


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

... und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

dann ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

ich nehm das E


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Auch kein E


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein S


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Nix S


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

ich versuchs mit L


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Fang mal vorne an


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

dann gib mir ein V


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Komisches vorne das ist hinten


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

Ahhh, vorne im Alphabet, dann das A


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Geht doch wink2

_ a _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

bitte ein h


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

nee,nee,nee


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Gib mir an "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Geb ich 

N a _ _ _ _ a


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein i


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Das "M" wie Mitte!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Beide dabei 

N a m i _ i a


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Das "B" wie Bitte!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2021)

Jo ist "N a m i b i a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2021)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher..

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2021)

für mich das P bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2021)

Kein "P"! !


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein K wie Kairo


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2021)

Auch kein "K"!


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2021)

vielleicht ein H


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2021)

Sicher nicht!


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2021)

Gib mir ein G bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2021)

Glück gehabt...

*G a _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "M"


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2021)

ein B für mich


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2021)

Kein "M", aber das "B"! 

*G a b _ _*


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2021)

ein U bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2021)

Passt....

*G a b u _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich das "N"! 

*G a b u n*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

kurz und schmerzlos, ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Nein


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein E


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

das K bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

Dann versuch ich ein M


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

nee,nee,nee


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

Gib mir ein N


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

dann also ein O


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Geht doch 

_ o _ o


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

ich hab keine Idee .... ich versuch mal ein H


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Ich nehm das "T" wie Total!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Kein H


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Aber das "T" 

T o _ o


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Das "G" wie Gans!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "T o g o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Na denn...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher..

*_ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Kein "E"!!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

War kla*r* wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Richtig...

*_ a r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ein S wie Sonntag


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Nix Sonntag!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Auch keine Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

ein O für mich


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol



Kein "N"!


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein O für mich



...aber das "O"! 
*
_ a r o _ _ o*


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

dann noch ein M


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Dann eben das "M"


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Passt auch...

*M a r o _ _ o*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

... und noch das "K"


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Klaro...klasse... 

*M a r o k k o*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2021)

ich nehme ein S


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Ist dabei 

_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Das "U" wie Unbekannt!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ u s _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ u s _ _ _ l _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Ines!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

_ u s _ _ _ l i _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" wie Engel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Logo 

_ u s _ _ _ l i e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nougat!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Klar 

_ u s _ _ _ l i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Das "T" wie Trost!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Bist gut heute wink2

_ u s t _ _ l i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Waren die richtigen Buchstaben zu Beginn! Noch das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ u s t r _ l i e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2021)

Zum Schluss noch das "A" wie Abend! 


Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "A u s t r a l i e n" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2021)

So weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich mal ein H


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2021)

Nicht dabei!


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2021)

dann das N bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2021)

Ich nehme ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2021)

...und das "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann das N bitte



Jawohl ein "N" ist dabei! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n*


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein "A"



Das "A" ist 2x dabei!  

*_ a _ _ _ _ a n*


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "E" wink2



Das "E" leider nicht! Sorry!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2021)

...dann das "P" bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2021)

Passt...

*P a _ _ _ _ a n*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2021)

...dann mal das "K" wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2021)

Klaro...

*P a k _ _ _ a n*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2021)

...dann mal den *I*gel


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2021)

Nehme ein T wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Ein "I" wie auch ein "T" sind dabei! 

*P a k i _ t a n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Dann mal noch das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Super...sicher.... 

*P a k i s t a n*


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Ein leichtes 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Das "L" wie Leicht!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Aber ohne leicht


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Mit "S" wie Schwer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Auch nicht so schwer wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Das "A" wie Aber!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Aber ja 

_ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Das "E" vielleicht auch!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Schon besser 

_ h _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Ich quäl dein Haustier. Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Böser Frank 

_ h i _ a


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Das "N" wie Nougat!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ h i n a


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2021)

Das "C" wie China! wink2

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist "C h i n a" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2021)

Weiter im Text..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2021)

ich versuchs mit einem E


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein!


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2021)

dann ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2021)

Jawohl....

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2021)

Dann nehm ich ein N


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2021)

Ein S wie Südpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich ein N




Sogar 3x   

*_ _ n n _ a n _*


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein S wie Südpol




Leider kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2021)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2021)

ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein T wie Tomate



Leider auch kein "T"!


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein F bitte



Ist dabei! 

*F _ n n _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2021)

Jawohl ein "I"!

*F i n n _ a n _*


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein L


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2021)

... und ich ein "D" wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2021)

Beide sind dabei...

*F i n n l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2021)

Hey Frank mal ein schnelles bin müde wink2

_ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2021)

Ich bin auch müde. Ich hasse als Arbeitnehmer eine 4 Tage Woche.

Ich nehme das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2021)

So ist das Leben  kein A wink2


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2021)

Das "S" vielleicht? idk


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2021)

Nein ist ein Ex Staat bis 1990


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2021)

Nehme das "R" wie Republik!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2021)

War wohl ein Tipp zuviel 

_ _ R


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2021)

Soviel Länder mit 3 Buchstaben gibt es ja nicht. Ohne Deinen Tipp würde ich hier immer noch rätseln! :thumbup: Sollte doch auch schnell gehen! :thx:

Nehme das "D" wie Demokratie!


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2021)

Jo ist die Ex "DDR" :thumbup:

Sage mal n8t Frank


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Jo ist die Ex "DDR" :thumbup:
> 
> Sage mal n8t Frank




Gute Nacht Rolli! Schlaf gut! snoopy1


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

So weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2021)

ich nehme ein G bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2021)

dann gib mir ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

Bekommst Du! 

*_ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2021)

dann noch ein N


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich...

*_ _ n _ a*


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2021)

dsnn noch ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

Nein kein "H"!


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2021)

dann versuche ich mal ein S


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2021)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann versuche ich mal ein S



Leider auch kein "S"!


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme ein "E"



Das "E" ist dabei! 

*_ e n _ a*


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2021)

dann ein K


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann ein K




Klaro...

*K e n _ a*


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2021)

Einmal *I*ngrid bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2021)

Passt....

*K e n i a*


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2021)

geht's auch mal weiter?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...mal was ganz leichtes für zwischendurch !!!


*------*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Feindliche Übernahm*e*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

Jup !!! Morjen Rolli :WOW:


*-e--e-*


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2021)

ich versuch mal ein G


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...leider kein "G"


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Hallo Marc*o*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...mal einen weiterwink2


*-e--e-*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Ein P wie Peter


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2021)

ich nehme ein N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-eppen*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Bestimmt ein D


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...nee !!!


*-eppen*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Das mag der *M*SV nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

jep !!!...Die Fussball-Kultstadt in Niedersachsen:WOW:


*Meppen*


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Klein aber fein 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...dann mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2021)

Das "P" wie Pause!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Ein davor


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2021)

Das "O" wie Oskar!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Passt 

_ _ _ o _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Sehr gut 

T _ _ o _


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2021)

ein L für mich bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Natürlich 

T _ _ o l


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2021)

dann noch ein R


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Aber sicher wink2

T _ r o l


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2021)

Das "I" wie Insel!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2021)

Klar ist das schöne "T i r o l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2021)

Weiter im Text...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2021)

H*a*llo Frank


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2021)

Hallo Rolli und tschüss Rolli, muss gleich arbeiten! 

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2021)

Cu Frank wat mut dat mu*s* wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Dez. 2021)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2021)

ich nehm ein F


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Cu Frank wat mut dat mu*s* wink2



Sicher, sicher..:thumbup:

*S _ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "R" bitte



Leider kein "R"!


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich nehm ein F




Auch kein "F"!


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

dann nehm ich ein C bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Kein "C"!


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

Dann aber ein O


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2021)

Nehme ein T


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dann aber ein O



Klaro...
*
S _ o _ a _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme ein T




Leider kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2021)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

ich nehm das schöne W


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein N wie Nordpol




Auch kein "N"!


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich nehm das schöne W




Aber sicher...

*S _ o w a _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

dann das L bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann das L bitte




Logo...
*
S l o w a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2021)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Klar..:thumbup:

*S l o w a k _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2021)

Ein I wie Ingrid wink2


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Passt auch....

*S l o w a k _ i*


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

dann noch ein E

kann einer von euch weitermachen?


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann noch ein E
> 
> kann einer von euch weitermachen?



Ja morgen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2021)

...zum Jahresabschluss etwas extrem einfaches:WOW:


*------*


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

isch nähm das R büdde


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2021)

...jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*--r---*


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

dann das N


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Hier wird weiter gemacht und das Alte ist nicht aufgelöst!!!!! :crazy:
Punisher gibt den letzten Buchstaben und hat kein Bock ein neues einstellen!!!!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann noch ein E
> 
> kann einer von euch weitermachen?




*...hat er doch eingegeben!! ALLES OK !!!*


...das "N" ist dabei :thumbup:


*--r--n*


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

....und aufgelöst wurde nicht! Schau mal zurück!


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

dann ein I bitte


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2021)

...Stimmt, sehen wir heute nicht so eng !!wink2


...das "i" ist dabei:WOW:


*--r-in*


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...Stimmt, sehen wir heute nicht so eng !!wink2



Sucher wars gelöst, deshalb sollte einer von euch ja auch weitermachen


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Wenn das die Neue Art ist bin ich raus aus dem Spiel! Nur weil hier einer spielt der sich nicht an
Regeln hält und hetzt....Das hat es in der ganzen Zeit nicht gegeben. Ich finde das nicht in Ordnung! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Wenn das die Neue Art ist bin ich raus aus dem Spiel! Nur weil hier einer spielt der sich nicht an
> Regeln hält und hetzt....Das hat es in der ganzen Zeit nicht gegeben. Ich finde das nicht in Ordnung! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:



Meinst du mich?


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Du gibst den letzten Buchstaben, zwar richtig, aber nicht aufgelöst. Schreibst gleich, das ein anderer
weiten machen soll ohne das das Wort aufgelöst ist. Das hat es so lange ich hier gespielt habe nicht
gegeben!


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Du gibst den letzten Buchstaben, zwar richtig, aber nicht aufgelöst. Schreibst gleich, das ein anderer
> weiten machen soll ohne das das Wort aufgelöst ist. Das hat es so lange ich hier gespielt habe nicht
> gegeben!



Ooohh, das ist jetzt aber Mimimi vom Feinsten. Es geht doch um Spaß.


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ooohh, das ist jetzt aber Mimimi vom Feinsten. Es geht doch um Spaß.



Wenn es Mimini für Dich ist, ist es für mich nur Tatsache....


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

frank63 schrieb:


> Wenn es Mimini für Dich ist, ist es für mich nur Tatsache....



Na und? Bist du immer so verbissen?


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2021)

...Jungs, bleibt ruhig !!...Wer wird denn da gleich in die Luft gehen!!!

*Das war mein Fehler...ich hätte auf die Lösung warten müssen !!!*


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2021)

ich bin ruhig, mein zweiter Vorname ist Valium.


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2021)

Wie ich sehe habt ihr euch zum Jahresabschluss noch alle einmal lieb 

Mensch heute ist Sylvester da wird gefeiert beer2

Guten Rutsch wünsche ich


----------



## Marco2 (31 Dez. 2021)

...nur mal zur Erinnerungwink2


*--r-in*...ganz einfach :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2022)

dann gib mir ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-er-in*


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2022)

Dann noch ein L


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-erlin*


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär 

Wünsche ein Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Berlin*


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2022)

dann ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

Jo 

N _ _ _ _ _ l _ n _


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2022)

und jetzt ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut wink2

N _ _ _ _ _ l _ n d


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2022)

dann bitte dreimal ein E


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

N e _ _ e e l _ n d


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

Logo wink2

N e _ s e e l _ n d


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2022)

dann noch ein U


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

Klar 

N e u s e e l _ n d


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2022)

*a*haaaa !!!:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "N e u s e e l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

*------*


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2022)

ich starte mit einem N


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--n---*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2022)

und für mich ein D


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...ohne "E" und ohne "D" 


*--n---*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Mal ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...auch ohne "S" 


*--n---*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...ahaaa:WOW:


*--na--*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2022)

ein P für mich


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...nix "U" und nix "P" wink2


*--na--*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...auch ohne *I*ngrid...frag mal ihren Mann...den Ostfriesen !!!wink2 



*--na--*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...na Hallo !!!:WOW:


*-ona-o*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*Mona-o*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

... und noch das "C"


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Monaco*


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...das nette "A" mal bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ n _ a _ n


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...das hübsche "G"


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

_ n g a _ n


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...dann mal das "U" wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Sehr wohl 

U n g a _ n


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

...und das "R" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "U n g a r n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2022)

*------* .


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2022)

ich nehm msl das N


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup:


*-----n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2022)

Ich mal ein "A"


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2022)

und für mich das T


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2022)

...kein "A" und auch kein "T" 


*-----n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2022)

ich nehme ein S


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...kein "S" dabei 


*-e--en*


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2022)

dann das D bitte


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...leider auch kein "D" dabei 


*-e--en*


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2022)

dann versuch ich ein R


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...mal drei weiter wink2


*-e--en*


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2022)

ein U bitte


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Ue--en*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Ein Z wie Zorro


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ue-zen*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Ist aber ein komisches *L*and


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Uelzen*


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2022)

ich nehme ein K


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...und das nette "A"


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Das K passt 

_ k _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Das A auch 

_ k _ a _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...dann mal das "E"


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

_ k _ a _ _ e


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2022)

und auch das R


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...und das "N" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Passen beide 

_ k r a _ n e


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...und das "U"


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

U k r a _ n e


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2022)

...und die *I*ngrid wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2022)

Klar ist die "U k r a i n e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2022)

*------*


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2022)

ein N für mich


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--an-a*


----------



## Punisher (7 Jan. 2022)

dann nehm ich ein i bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2022)

...ohne "i" 


*--an-a*


----------



## Punisher (7 Jan. 2022)

ich versuche mal das P


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2022)

...auch ohne "P"


*--an-a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2022)

Versuche mal das "D"


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--anda*


----------



## Punisher (7 Jan. 2022)

ich nehm ein G


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-ganda*


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (8 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Uganda*


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (8 Jan. 2022)

das N für mich bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Punisher (8 Jan. 2022)

dann noch ein E


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

E _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Punisher (8 Jan. 2022)

dann versuch ichs mit nem i


----------



## frank63 (8 Jan. 2022)

Ich nehm ein "S"!


----------



## Punisher (8 Jan. 2022)

dann bestimmt ein L


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Das S passt 

E s _ _ _ n _


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Das L auch 

E s _ l _ n _


----------



## frank63 (8 Jan. 2022)

Das "T" wie Total!


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Na sicher 

E s t l _ n _


----------



## Punisher (8 Jan. 2022)

dann ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

E s t l _ n d


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Armut!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Jawohl ist "E s t l a n d" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Weiter geht es mit....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

einem "A" wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Aber sicher..

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein.


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Ein S wie Sabine


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Sabine ist auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ _ r _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Volltreffer....  

*_ i r i _ a _ i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Ok.  

*K i r i _ a _ i*


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

dann ein B bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

...und das "T"


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*K i r i b a t i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

ich versuch das N


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mitte!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Stimmt 

_ _ _ _ m _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

dann ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ e m _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

dann versuch ich ein T


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

leider nein  beide


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Dann das "F" wie Falsch!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Stimmt ist falsch


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Richtig wink2

_ _ _ e m _ _ r _


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

bitte ein A


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

kein A


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

dann bitte ein T


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Das "B" wie Burg!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Kein T aber das B 

_ _ _ e m b _ r _


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Das "U" wie Universum!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ u _ e m b u r _


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Klar 

L u _ e m b u r _


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Ich hätte gern das "G" wie Gross!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Auch dabei 

L u _ e m b u r g


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Dann noch das "X"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Klar ist "L u x e m b u r g" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Jan. 2022)

Das nächste! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2022)

Kein "G" ; 2x das "A"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ a*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Jan. 2022)

...dann mal den *O*tto bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2022)

Okay...

*_ o _ _ _ a _ a*


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (10 Jan. 2022)

für mich ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Jan. 2022)

Ein "N" :thumbup: , aber kein "H"! 

*_ o _ _ _ a n a*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Jan. 2022)

...mal das "B"


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2022)

und ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Jan. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*B o t _ _ a n a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2022)

Ein W wie Wanne


----------



## frank63 (11 Jan. 2022)

Passt...

*B o t _ w a n a*


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2022)

... und das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Was sonst....

*B o t s w a n a*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Das "N" wie Neu!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Egal!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

nix egal 

_ e n e _ _ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Das "U" wie Untergang!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Auch dabei 

_ e n e _ u e _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zorro!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Passt auch 

_ e n e z u e _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

_ e n e z u e l _


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Jo 

_ e n e z u e l a


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Das "V" wie Victory!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Klar ist "V e n e z u e l a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Exakt....

*_ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2022)

Nein kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## Punisher (12 Jan. 2022)

ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Jan. 2022)

Kein "I"  ;aber ein "T"!

*_ _ _ _ t e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2022)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (13 Jan. 2022)

Genau....

*_ g _ _ t e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Jan. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2022)

ein Y für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Jan. 2022)

Beide dabei....

*_ g y p t e n*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2022)

...mal das "A" mit Ohren:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2022)

Logo   

*Ä g y p t e n*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2022)

*-------*


----------



## Punisher (15 Jan. 2022)

ich nehme ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2022)

Ich nehme das "E" wie Ernst!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----ana*....ohne "E"


----------



## frank63 (15 Jan. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Jan. 2022)

...jep !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*-o--ana*


----------



## frank63 (16 Jan. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2022)

Ein L wie Löwe


----------



## Punisher (16 Jan. 2022)

für mich ein K


----------



## Marco2 (16 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-oskana*...ohne "L"


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2022)

Ein T wie Tiger


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:



*Toskana*


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Geht doch 

_ e _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Das "L" wie Land!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Passt auch 

_ e l _ _ e


----------



## DRDRE5 (17 Jan. 2022)

Maybe an O


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Kein O


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ e l i _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Das "B" wie Baum!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich 

B e l i _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zauberei!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Ja ist "B e l i z e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Toudy (17 Jan. 2022)

Ein „F“ wie Feuer


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## Punisher (17 Jan. 2022)

ich nehme das N


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Kein "F" und kein "A"  , aber ein "N"!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Guter Versuch...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Igel


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Haustierquäler! 

*_ _ _ i _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Mal ein "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut...

*_ t _ i _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Ein L wie Luise


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Nein!!!


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Nein!


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Otto passt..

*_ t _ i o _ i e n*

und tschüss!


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Ein G wie Grüße wink2

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Kein "G" ;  aber das "P"!

*_ t _ i o p i e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

Das A mit Punkten


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Aber sicher...
*
Ä t _ i o p i e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2022)

.. und noch das "H"


----------



## frank63 (18 Jan. 2022)

Hurra, hurra....
*
Ä t h i o p i e n*


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Keine Nuss wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Vielleicht das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Auch kein Mango wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Dann das "A" wie Ananas"!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Das "H" wie Himbeere!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Mit Obst kommst du nicht weit


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pflaume!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unkraut!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Siehste so passt es 

U _ u _ u a _


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Lektion mit Unkraut kommt man weiter! :WOW: Nehme das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Mi R auch 

U r u _ u a _


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

U r u _ u a y


----------



## frank63 (19 Jan. 2022)

Da "G" wie Gold richtig!


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "U r u g u a y" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2022)

So weiter im Spiel.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2022)

Aber hallo...

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut...

*_ _ _ a _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2022)

Dann mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2022)

...und das "M" bitte


----------



## Punisher (20 Jan. 2022)

das R für mich


----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2022)

Das "M" und das "S" sind dabei  , das "R" nicht!

*M _ s a m _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2022)

und ein B bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Beide sind dabei...:thumbup:

*M o s a m b i _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Klar der Karl! 

*M o s a m b i k*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Dann mal weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

I _ _ i e _


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Doch 

I n _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dolch!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "I n d i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2022)

...mal das nette "E" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Aber klar....

*_ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2022)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" ja  , das "R" leider nicht! 

*_ _ _ a i _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2022)

...und das "B" wie Bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Leider auch kein "B"!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Leider auch kein Hans!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2022)

...mal das "K" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Geht doch....

*K _ _ a i _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Einen weiter!


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein T wie Tasse


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2022)

Jawohl ja...

*K _ _ a i t*


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Uuuiiii...

*K u _ a i t*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

...das "W" bitte:WOW:


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Wahnsinn...

*K u w a i t*


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

...mal wieder was einfaches !!!:WOW:


*----------*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:



*---e--e---*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

*---e--e--h*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

...jepp !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*---e--e-ch*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

...aber na Hallo !!!:WOW:


*---erre-ch*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "T" wie Triumph!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--terre-ch*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-sterre-ch*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "Ö" wie Osterreich!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Österre-ch*


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


Gute Nacht Marco!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Jan. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:

*Österreich*


N8 Frank


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das Nächtste, kurz und knackig...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2022)

das N bitte für mich


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*_ _ a n*


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2022)

dann nehm ich ein R


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Kein "R"!!


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2022)

Dann ein S


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Weder das "S" noch das "P"!


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2022)

vielleicht ein M


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "I"


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal ein "I"



Ein o wäre besser


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Ich betrachte es als gelöst. Das "M" und auch das "O" sind dabei!

*O m a n*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Wie ich es sehe fehlt das O noch wink2

Darauf hast du doch damals bestanden Frank


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Die Diskussion wollte ich halt vermeiden!
Das "O" ist okay!

*O m a n*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Mach ich mal weiter wink2

Auch kurz und knackig 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Ernst!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Im Ernst nicht


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Angst!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "L" wie Logik!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a l _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a l i


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "M a l i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Ja weiter...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Nein keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Nein auch kein Ralf!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Okay...

*_ _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Super...

*_ a o _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Das S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Super....:thumbup: 

*_ a o s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Dann noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Logo... :thumbup: 
*
L a o s*


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eins!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Mal das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "T" für Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

_ a t a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kälte!


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

K a t a _


----------



## frank63 (22 Jan. 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "K a t a r" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Nehme wieder ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Leider kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

1x dabei...:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut...:thumbup: 

*_ e n _ n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Bingo, bingo...

*B e n _ n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Das passt....

*B e n i n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Bitte mal das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Auch dabei 

_ a h _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rubel!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Klasse 

_ a h r a _ _


----------



## toni1969 (23 Jan. 2022)

hallo ein s wie sigi


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

_ a h r a _ n


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

War wohl zu einfach 

_ a h r a i n


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Das "B" wie Beton! Gute Wahl der Buchstaben!


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "B a h r a i n" :thumbup:

Bin erstmal weg bis später


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2022)

Bis später Rolli!


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2022)

Weiter geht es! 

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (24 Jan. 2022)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## Punisher (24 Jan. 2022)

ich nehme ein K


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" ist dabei , das "K" und das "N" nicht! 

*_ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (25 Jan. 2022)

...und das "B"


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Beide sind dabei...

*_ u b a _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Ein i wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Na klar..

*_ u b a i*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Passt...

*D u b a i*


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Angst!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gustav!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Das "K" wie Komisch!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Ist nicht komisch beten da sehr viel


----------



## Marco2 (25 Jan. 2022)

...mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Da sprich der Fachmann 

T _ _ e t


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Das "B" wie BabyBlau!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

T _ b e t


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Klar ist "T i b e t" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2022)

Weiter gehts! Aber nicht mehr heute! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2022)

Gute *N*acht Frank


----------



## Marco2 (26 Jan. 2022)

Guten *M*orgen wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Beide sind dabei!  

*_ _ _ _ n _ m _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2022)

ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" ist dabei  , das "H" nicht! 

*_ _ _ _ n a m _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Exakt....

*_ _ _ _ n a m e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Jawohl....

*_ _ _ i n a m e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ _ r i n a m e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Dann mal das "U" wink2


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Auch das ist richtig...

*_ u r i n a m e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

... und noch das "S" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Super, super.... :thumbup: 

*S u r i n a m e*


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Das "B" wie Ball.


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

B _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Passt auch 

B _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

B _ _ t _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich 

B h _ t _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

B h u t _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2022)

...und noch das "A" wie Aufstieg!


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2022)

Sehr gut 

B h u t a n :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2022)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2022)

...die *B*erta will auch mal wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" ist nicht dabei  , aber das "B"!

*_ _ _ _ _ b _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Guten Mo*r*gen


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Guten Morgen Rolli, alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Wünsche Dir vor allem Gesundhet und alles was
Du Dir wünscht!

Aber leider kein "R"!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Danke sehr Frank das mit der Gesundheit ist im Alter schon so eine Sache 

Aber g*e*feiert wird heute noch beer2


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Alt werden ist nichts für Feiglinge! Man muss die Feste ja auch feiern! wink2 Das "E" ist dabei!

*_ _ _ _ _ b _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ _ _ _ _ b _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ _ _ _ _ b i e n*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Mächtig gewaltig...

*_ _ _ _ m b i e n*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Klasse...

*K _ _ _ m b i e n*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Das O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Okay...

*K o _ _ m b i e n*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Jo das passt...

*K o _ u m b i e n*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Dann mal noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Logo...

*K o l u m b i e n*


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Noch ein leichtes wink2

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Jan. 2022)

Das "E" wie Einfach!

Bin dann weg, die Arbeit ruft! Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2022)

Jo cu Frank 

und kein e wink2


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2022)

ich versuchs mit N


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2022)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anfang!


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2022)

N & A dabei das S nicht 

_ _ _ n a


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

_ h _ n a


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2022)

Das "C" wie Clover!


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich 

C h _ n a


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2022)

Klar ist "C h i n a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (30 Jan. 2022)

Geht weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (30 Jan. 2022)

ein N für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Jan. 2022)

Ist dabei...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ n*


----------



## Punisher (30 Jan. 2022)

dann das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Jan. 2022)

Auch dabei..

*_ _ _ e _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Nehme ein "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ a _ e _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "R" ist dabei, das "F" nicht.

*_ a _ e r _ n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Logo....

*_ a _ e r u n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Klar...

*K a _ e r u n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

und noch das "M"


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich was sonst...

*K a m e r u n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

... und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2022)

ich versuch das W


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2022)

dann das N bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n n _ _ n


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2022)

dann das E bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "I" wie Insel!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ i _ _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Auch dabei 

_ r _ _ _ r i _ _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tanne!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ r _ _ _ r i t _ n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "A" wie Asien.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Passt 

_ r _ _ _ r i t a n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Klar doch 

_ r o _ _ r i t a n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das scharfe "S" oder Eszett "ß"!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Na sicher 

_ r o ß _ r i t a n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "B" wie Bett!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ r o ß b r i t a n n i e n


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das "G" wie Groß!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Jo ist "G r o ß b r i t a n n i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Hier mal ein Neues...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Mal ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Na klar...

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Na sicher...

*_ _ _ _ a n _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Klar auch dabei...

*_ _ _ _ a n i _ n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Sicher, sicher....

*_ _ _ _ a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Kein Karl!


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Ein L wie Lothar


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Kein Loddar!  Geh mal zwei zurück! wink2


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Aha ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das passt, waren aber keine zwei zurück! 

*_ o _ _ a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Hatte einen Geistesblitz  bitte ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Das um diese Zeit! :thumbup: Respekt! 

*_ o r _ a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Besser spät als nie wink2 ein "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2022)

Donnerwetter...:thumbup:

*_ o r d a n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2022)

Dann mal noch ein "J"


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Jawohl...:thumbup:

*J o r d a n i e n*

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2022)

ich starte mit einem N


----------



## Marco2 (1 Feb. 2022)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Kein N aber das A 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne.


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ o _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ a r o _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

M a r o _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kuchen!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Jo ist "M a r o k k o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Mit der *I*ngrid wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Dabei...
*
_ _ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ _ _ a _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2022)

das N bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ _ _ a _ i _ n*


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Klar...

*_ _ _ a _ i e n*


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2022)

das K noch


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Ein L wie Luxus


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Das "K" ist dabei, das "L" leider nicht!

*K _ _ a _ i e n*

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2022)

das R für mich


----------



## frank63 (1 Feb. 2022)

Das "O" und das "R" sind dabei!

*K r o a _ i e n*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

...und das nette "T" bitte malwink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2022)

Logo...

*K r o a t i e n*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

*------*


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2022)

Beginne mal mit dem "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

Richtung Norden ist schon mal gut, aber ohne "N" wink2


*------*


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2022)

ein A wie Anton bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

...ohne "A"

*--r---*


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2022)

dann das F


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

...auch kein "F" dabei 


*--r---*


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2022)

ich versuche ein T


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

...auch kein "T" dabei ...einen davor wink2


*--r---*


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2022)

Ich versuche das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

...nix mit *I*da 


*--r---*


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2022)

Gib mir ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

...jep !!!:WOW:


*--rs--*


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2022)

ich bin so schlau wie vorher.......

hmhhh, ein M bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hurra!"


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

...auch kein "M"  ...und auch kein "H"....zwei weiter !!!


*--rs--*


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2022)

ein J bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2022)

...dann das "G" wie Groß!


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

*J-rs--* ...ohne "G"


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2022)

ein Y ans Ende


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

jup !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*J-rs-y*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Jersey*


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Spiel!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

...mal das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2022)

ein N für mich


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Kein S kein E aber das N 

_ _ n _ _


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2022)

ich nehme das schöne A


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Kein A


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2022)

dann das B bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Auch kein B


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2022)

Ich versuchte ein M


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Nö


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2022)

Baaaahhhh

ich versuchte mal ein T


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2022)

Ich nehm das "G" wie Glück!


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Das G passt 

_ _ n g _


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2022)

Ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ o n g o


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

...das "K" begehrt Einlass !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist der "K o n g o" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

*-------*..


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Emma!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-----*


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--r--*


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

...normalerweise viel Sonne dort, aber nicht heute wink2


*-e--r--*


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

...ohne *I*da 


*-e--r--*


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup: *O*tto wohnt sogar da !!wink2:WOW:


*-e-or--*


----------



## frank63 (3 Feb. 2022)

Das "U" wie Umland.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Otto wohnt in E*m*den


----------



## Punisher (4 Feb. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2022)

...ohne "U"


*Menor--*


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Menorc-*


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Menorca*


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Habt ihr get*a*uscht


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Kein "A"! Was getauscht??


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Ach ne*e* mein Fehler bist ja dran


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Dabei...
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordsee


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Bingo...:thumbup:

*B _ _ i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Der Otto der auf Menorca lebt! 

*B o _ i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

*L*ebt überall wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Sei es ihm gegönnt! wink2

*B o l i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut!  :thumbup: 

*B o l i v i e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Nix Sonne wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erdbeben!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ r _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Geht auch 

_ _ r _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ r _ n _ i


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "B" wie Bank.


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

B _ r _ n _ i


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher 

B _ r _ n d i


----------



## frank63 (4 Feb. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2022)

Jo ist "B u r u n d i" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Ein Neues...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Bitte mal ein A


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher..

*_ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Passt auch..

*_ i _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich...:thumbup:

*_ i _ a n _ n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Bingo....sehr gut...

*_ i b a n _ n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Jetzt kommt der *O*tto


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Der überall zu Hause ist..wink2

*_ i b a n o n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Jo und noch das L


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Logo.. :thumbup: 

*L i b a n o n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ a _ a


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Das ""N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ a n a


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ h a n a


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gewitter!


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist "G h a n a" :thumbup:

Bin erstmal weg bis später


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Bin auch weg! Bis dann Rolli!


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Was neues...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## Punisher (5 Feb. 2022)

ein N für mich


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Beide sind dabei..

*_ _ n _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Punisher (5 Feb. 2022)

dann ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Feb. 2022)

Ist dabei...

*_ _ n _ _ _ a s*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Feb. 2022)

...das "H" bitte


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

für mich das R


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*H _ n _ _ r a s*


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Hall*o* Frank


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Hallo Rolli  , Ist es in NRW auch stürmisch?

*H o n _ _ r a s*


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Ein "D" bitte 

Jo hier weht es auch ganz schön


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Klar das "D"! 

*H o n d _ r a s*


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Sicher...

*H o n d u r a s*


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Das ""S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Passt auch 

_ _ e _ n _ _


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

Dann ein A bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ e _ n a _


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

ich versuchte es mit R


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

dann ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ e t n a _


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

ein U als nächstes


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

Dann versuch ich das I wie Ida


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Schon besser 

_ i e t n a _


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2022)

jetzt ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Jo 

_ i e t n a m


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Das "V" wie Victory! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Jo ist natürlich "V i e t n a m" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (6 Feb. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Kein "A" und auch kein "N"!


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

ich versuche ein T


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Passt....

*_ _ _ _ t _ _*


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

jetzt ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Sicher....

*_ _ s _ t _ _*


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

dann das schöne R bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Kein schönes "R"!


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

dann aber sicher ein M


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

ich versuche das K


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

das D bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

L ????????


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Das ja...

*L _ s _ t _ _*


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

jetzt ein U bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Neeeeeeeee


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich keinen Plan hab?

Ich versuch mal das H


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" ist dabei.
*
L _ s _ t h _*


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2022)

ich steh auf dem Schlauch.

ich nehme ein E


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Dabei...

*L e s _ t h _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2022)

Zwei O wie Otto wink2


----------



## frank63 (7 Feb. 2022)

Okay...

*L e s o t h o*


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Weiter 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei 

N e _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2022)

ein P wie Paula


----------



## frank63 (8 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Angst!


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei 

N e p a _


----------



## frank63 (8 Feb. 2022)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Jo ist "N e p a l" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (8 Feb. 2022)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2022)

ich nehme ein F


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein...


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2022)

dann nehm ich ein N


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (8 Feb. 2022)

Jawohl das N ist dabei.

*_ _ n _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Was ist mit dem "E" ?


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2022)

dann ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" ist dabei, das "K" nicht!

*_ _ n _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

ein S für mich


----------



## frank63 (9 Feb. 2022)

Das "I" ja, das "K" nicht!

*_ _ n _ _ _ e i*


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

dann das O bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Feb. 2022)

Passt...

*_ o n _ o _ e i*


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "M"


----------



## frank63 (9 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei..

*M o n _ o l e i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Ein G wie Grüsse


----------



## frank63 (9 Feb. 2022)

Genau...grüsse zurück.

*
M o n g o l e i*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Feb. 2022)

Ich nehm das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ _ _ a _ _ r


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

das m bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Kein M


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

dann ein B bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

Gib mir ein T


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Nee geht nicht


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

dann sicher ein H


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Nix sicher


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

so, ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Geht doch wink2

_ _ _ a _ o r


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

Ein D bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ a d o r


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

ein U als nächstes


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ u a d o r


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

ein Q wie Quelle


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Nein wird anders geschrieben wink2


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2022)

ich nehm das C


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Besser 

_ c u a d o r


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...mal das hübsche "E" versuchen :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Jawohl ist "E c u a d o r" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--a----*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...jup !!!


*I-a-i--*...einfach wieder zu wink2einfach !!!


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Gu*t*e Auswahl


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Ita-i--*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...jup !!! 


*Ita-ie-*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Ita-ien*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

... und noch das "L" :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...unglaublich !!!wink2:WOW:


*Italien*


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

...und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...und wieder so schwer :angry:

..mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Ich mache nie schwere 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

..aha !!!...mal das hübsche "R" bitte:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ r _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...*I*da muss ran wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Genau 

_ r _ e _ _ i _ i e _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Siehste ist leicht 

_ r _ e n _ i n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

*A*haaaa :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Jo wink2

A r _ e n _ i n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

...und das "G" bittewink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

A r g e n _ i n i e n


----------



## frank63 (10 Feb. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tango!


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist "A r g e n t i n i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Feb. 2022)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (11 Feb. 2022)

dann starte ich mit einem N


----------



## Rolli (11 Feb. 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Kein "N" und auch kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Ein "E" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Jawohl ja....

*_ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (12 Feb. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein N bitte



Das "N" ist immer noch nicht dabei, damit bist Du gestartet!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Klar...

*_ _ _ e _ _ e i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Keine Ute!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Dann die *S*abine


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Sabine ist gut.

*_ s _ e _ _ e i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Da fehlt was!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Aha ein *Ö*tzi


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Logo...

*Ö s _ e _ _ e i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Ein R wie Reich


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Richtig....
*
Ö s _ e r r e i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Mal das "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Total gut...

*Ö s t e r r e i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Dann das "C"


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Sicher...


*Ö s t e r r e i c _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

*H*abe fertig


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Super, super... :thumbup:

*Ö s t e r r e i c h*


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Im moment kein Regen


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ h _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ h i _ i _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Einmalig!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Ohne E


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ s _ h i _ i s _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "K" wie Komma!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Klar 

_ _ _ s _ h i k i s _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a _ s _ h i k i s _ a _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Jo 

_ a d s _ h i k i s _ a _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich wink2

_ a d s c h i k i s _ a _


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

So eben 

_ a d s c h i k i s _ a n


----------



## frank63 (12 Feb. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tonne! 

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2022)

Jawohl ist "T a d s c h i k i s t a n" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (13 Feb. 2022)

das N bitte für mich


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Dabei....

*_ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (13 Feb. 2022)

dann das E bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Jawohl..

*_ _ _ n _ _ e _ _ _*


----------



## jerth (13 Feb. 2022)

Das *R* bitte schön.


----------



## Punisher (13 Feb. 2022)

und ein M für mich


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" ja, das "M" nicht!

*_ r _ n _ r e _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (13 Feb. 2022)

Dann mal ein F


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*F r _ n _ r e i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2022)

Dein Reic*h* wird kommen Frank


----------



## Punisher (13 Feb. 2022)

das H ans Ende


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Passt....

*F r _ n _ r e i _ h*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2022)

Bitte mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Sollst Du haben...

*F r _ n _ r e i c h*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*F r a n _ r e i c h*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2022)

Dann noch das K wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Feb. 2022)

Klaro....

*F r a n k r e i c h*


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2022)

.,..mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Punisher (14 Feb. 2022)

ich nehme ein S


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ s _ e _ _ s _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2022)

...mal die *I*da versuchen


----------



## frank63 (14 Feb. 2022)

Das "B" wie Boss!


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ s b e _ i s _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2022)

*U*hhhuuu..


----------



## frank63 (14 Feb. 2022)

Das "K" wie Komma!


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei wink2

U s b e k i s _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (14 Feb. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2022)

Logo 

U s b e k i s t _ n


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arm!


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Jo ist "U s b e k i s t a n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Nehme ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Ach ja die Ingrid...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ _ _ a _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Ein M wie Manta


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Mächtig gewaltig....
*
M _ _ a m _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Bin der Be*s*te


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Sicher träum weiter...engel09

*M _ s a m _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Lass mich d*o*ch auch mal Träumen


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Okay... :thumbup:

*M o s a m _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Bingo...


*M o s a m b i _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

...und noch das K wie Karl :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Korrekt... :thumbup: 

*M o s a m b i k*


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Sage aber mal für heute n8t


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2022)

Ich versuch das "A" wie Abenteuer!

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2022)

Ja und :mussweg:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2022)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "M" wie Guten *M*orgen Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Guten Morgen Frank 

_ _ _ _ m e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ r _ m e _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Logo 

_ _ r _ m e _ _ s _ a _


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r _ m e n _ s _ a n


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kälte!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ r k m e n _ s _ a n


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed!

keine Kettenwörter?


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Das I passt 

_ _ r k m e n i s _ a n

Welche Kettenwörter


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Stimmt Unwetter wink2

_ u r k m e n i s _ a n


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Das "T" wie Triumpf!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist "T u r k m e n i s t a n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Sicher...:thumbup:

*_ i _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Klaro....

*_ i _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Mal das M versuch


----------



## frank63 (16 Feb. 2022)

mutig aber erfolgreich... 

*_ i m _ a _ _ _*

bin dann weg!!


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2022)

Nehme ein "S" 

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (16 Feb. 2022)

und ein B für mich


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2022)

...und das "Z" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2022)

Das "M" und das "B" sind dabei, das "Z" leider nicht!

*S i m b a b _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Feb. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2022)

Passt....

*S i m b a b _ e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

...und noch das "W" wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Na klar....

*S i m b a b w e*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hurra!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "B" wie Berta!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Was soll ich sagen "nein"


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nein! :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Stimmt wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

.....vielleicht das "Y".....


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

nein probier mal deine Freundin wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Ich habe viele. Nehme mal das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Genau die wink2

I _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "O" wie Oma!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

I o _ a


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Das "W" wie Welle!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Jo ist "I o w a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Weiter im Text...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Nein nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Anton ist dabei. :thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Kein "N" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Ein S wie Sabine


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Ja.....

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Neeeeee.............

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne wink2

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (18 Feb. 2022)

ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2022)

...mal den *U*hu fragen


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Kein "T", kein "M" und auch kein "U"!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2022)

*O*ha..........


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Aber das "O"! 

*
S _ _ _ o _ _ a*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2022)

...mal das nette "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Sicher....

*S _ _ _ o _ e a*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Feb. 2022)

...und das "R" gleich hinterherwink2


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2022)

Richtig...

*S _ _ _ o r e a*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2022)

...und das "K" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Nehme mal das "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2022)

Logo...

*S ü _ k o r e a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Ein D wie Dieter


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2022)

Logo...

*S ü d k o r e a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _

Na klappt wieder alles ?


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tornado!

Chatbox und Statistiken stehen auf Loading!. Danke Button hakt auch! Technik die begeistert!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Ist dabei 

_ t _ _

Bei mir funktioniert alles hat sich auch sonst keiner beklagt also muss es an deiner Leitung liegen.


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Atom!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ t a _


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" wie Happy!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ t a h


----------



## frank63 (19 Feb. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Jawohl ist "U t a h" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2022)

ich nehme das N bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Ist dabei...

*_ _ n _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2022)

jetzt ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Kein "H"....


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2022)

dann ein E


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2022)

für mich ein K


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Gute Entscheidung..

*K a n _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Dann mal noch das "S"


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Sicher, sicher...

*K a n s a s*


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Amerika!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Aber natürlich wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ o _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rund!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ o r _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Das "I" "wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ o r i _ a


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Logo 

_ l o r i _ a


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frühling.


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher 

F l o r i _ a


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist "F l o r i d a" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Aber klar...

*_ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Ein S wie Sabine


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Nein keine Sabine.


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Sicher...

*I _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Niemals....


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Ein D wie Dieter


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Jaaaaa....

*I d a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Hans im Glück...:thumbup:

*I d a h _*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

...und noch der *O*tto


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Der fehlte noch...

*I d a h o*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ _ _ n _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tornado!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Logo 

_ a _ _ _ n _ t _ n


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

passt auch 

_ a _ h _ n _ t _ n


----------



## Punisher (21 Feb. 2022)

Das M bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Kein M


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

...das nette "W" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Logo 

W a _ h _ n _ t _ n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

...und das "S"


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

W a s h _ n _ t _ n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

*I*da will auch rein wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Lassen wir sie rein 

W a s h i n _ t _ n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

...und das "O" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Na sicher 

W a s h i n _ t o n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

...und das "G" wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist "W a s h i n g t o n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Die *I*da will mitmachen wink2


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

...nix Ida wink2


*----------*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Aber der *A*nton


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

...auch kein Anton 


*----------*


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Was ist mit dem *N*orbert


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---------n*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

...ohne "R" 


*---------n*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

vielleicht mit einem "T"....


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

...auch kein "T" dabei, einen davor wink2


*---------n*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

Na dann das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S--------n*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Se---e--en*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Se---ellen*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Se--hellen*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

Das "C" bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Se-chellen*


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2022)

....und noch das "Y"!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Seychellen*


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2022)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2022)

Nicht das Marco böse w*i*rd


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2022)

Warum sollte er? 

*_ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2022)

Ach j*a* du bist dran


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2022)

Sonst hätte ich hier auch kein Wort eingstellt. Kein "A"! Muss jetzt los zur Nachtschicht!


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2022)

Dann mal ein "S"

cu Frank


----------



## Marco2 (24 Feb. 2022)

...und das "E"


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Kein "S" und auch kein "E"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

*H*allo Frank


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Hallo Rolli, auch kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Dann mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Hattest Du schon gestern abend!  Ist immer noch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Ja gester*n*


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Haste auch durchgemacht bis jetzt...

*_ _ _ _ i n _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Nee habe geschla*f*en


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Schön für Dich, aber kein "F"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Ein D wie Danke wink2


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Nein.......


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Ein M wie Mais


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Der Mais der passt... Läuft...:WOW:

*_ _ _ m i n _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Ein K wie Krieg


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Krieg ja, aber kein "K"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Um 11.21 hattest Du das "D" wie Danke!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

*O*h kann mal passieren


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Passt....

*_ _ o m i n _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Kannste in die Tonne kloppen!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2022)

Ein R wie Robert wink2

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2022)

ich nehme ein großes W


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2022)

Kein "R" , aber das "W"! 

*W _ o m i n _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2022)

Mal das "Y" wink2


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2022)

Yes, yes....

*W y o m i n _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

.... und noch das "G"


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Genau...

*W y o m i n g*


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ r _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

passt auch 

_ r _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gans!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

Klasse 

_ r _ g _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich wink2

_ r e g _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Das "O" wie Oregon!


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist "O r e g o n" :thumbup:

Erstmal Mittagessen bis später


----------



## frank63 (26 Feb. 2022)

Guten Appetit! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (26 Feb. 2022)

das N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2022)

...und das "E"


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Kein "A", aber das "E" und das "N"!

*_ e n _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Kein "S"...


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Man*o*


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Nichts "O"!


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2022)

das P wie Paula


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Nein kein "P"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein "R" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Nein, nein....


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein W wie Werner wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Nix Werner, zwei weiter...


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Das Bundeswehr "Y"


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Urlaub mit "Y" tours! Unser Motto wenn wir auf Übung waren! 

*_ e n _ _ _ _ y*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Klar....

*K e n _ _ _ _ y*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Läuft....

*K e n t _ _ _ y*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Jetzt das "C" und da fehlt noch ein K wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Sorry... 

*K e n t _ c k y*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

... und noch das "U" :WOW:

Schwere Geburt


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Passt...

*K e n t u c k y*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anfang!

Bis später!


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2022)

das N wie Nordpol


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ _ n n _ _ _ _ a n _ a


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2022)

ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig.


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Kein T aber das E 

_ e n n _ _ _ _ a n _ a


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Passt 

_ e n n s _ _ _ a n _ a


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lagune!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ e n n s _ l _ a n _ a


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "V" wie Victory!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Jo 

_ e n n s _ l v a n _ a


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Logo 

_ e n n s _ l v a n i a


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pauke!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Passt auch 

P e n n s _ l v a n i a


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "Y" wie Yes!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Klar ist "P e n n s y l v a n i a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Na super...

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ a _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut...

*_ a i n _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Dann ein "M"


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Jaaaaa....
*
M a i n _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

...und noch das "E" bitte :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Exact...

*M a i n e*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (27 Feb. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!

Guten Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2022)

Auch kein R 

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2022)

...das "E" wink2


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2022)

das N für mich


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Kein E aber das N 

_ _ _ _ n _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dora!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Kein D


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

passt 

_ _ _ _ n _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Ist nur das eine N 

_ _ _ _ n _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Das "O" wie Okay!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ n o _ s


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Das "L" gerne 2x!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Bekommste wink2

_ l l _ n o _ s


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

...und jetzt das I wie Ingrid gerne 3x!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gut 

Ja ist "I l l i n o i s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Weiter, weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Mal wieder der *A*nton wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Kein Anton!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Dann die *I*da


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Nein auch keine Ida!


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Sicher....

*V _ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Passt auch...

*V e _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Mächtig...

*V e _ m _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Feb. 2022)

Okay....

*V e _ m o n _*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2022)

Na sicher...

*V e _ m o n t*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2022)

... und noch das "R"


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2022)

Richtig...

*V e r m o n t*


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Isolde!


----------



## Punisher (2 März 2022)

ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Das I ja das M nein 

_ _ _ i _ i _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Passt 

_ o _ i _ i _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 März 2022)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Natürlich 

_ o u i _ i _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer.


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Logo wink2

_ o u i s i _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Anfang!


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ o u i s i a _ a


----------



## frank63 (2 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur.


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Logo 

_ o u i s i a n a


----------



## frank63 (2 März 2022)

Das "L" wie Logo.


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Klar ist "L o u i s i a n a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (2 März 2022)

Weiter, weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2022)

Nehme mal wieder ein "A"


----------



## Punisher (2 März 2022)

ich versuchte das R


----------



## Marco2 (2 März 2022)

...und das "U" bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (3 März 2022)

Das "A" und das "R" sind dabei, das "U" leider nicht!

*_ _ _ a _ a r _*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2022)

Ein D wie Dose wink2


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2022)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2022)

ich nehm ein T


----------



## frank63 (3 März 2022)

Logo ein "D"! 

*D _ _ a _ a r _*


----------



## frank63 (3 März 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "S" versuchen



Kein "S"!


----------



## frank63 (3 März 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich nehm ein T



...auch kein "T"!


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2022)

Aber ein "W" wink2


----------



## frank63 (3 März 2022)

Klar...

*D _ _ a w a r _*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2022)

Nehme ein "L"


----------



## frank63 (3 März 2022)

Logo....

*D _ l a w a r _*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2022)

Dann mal noch zwei "E" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (3 März 2022)

Sehr gut...

*D e l a w a r e*


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bin aber gleich weg snoopy1


----------



## Punisher (4 März 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig.


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Kein N aber das E 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ _ h _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Vielleicht auch das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ s s _ _ h _ s e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

....und auch das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Logo 

_ a s s a _ h _ s e _ _ s

Hatte noch ein S vergessen


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Passt 

_ a s s a _ h _ s e t t s


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a s s a c h _ s e t t s


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Das "U" wie Ukraine!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Logo 

_ a s s a c h u s e t t s


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Monster!


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Klar ist "M a s s a c h u s e t t s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Mit einem "A" wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Klar...

*_ _ _ a _ a*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Dann mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Natürlich....

*N _ _ a _ a*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Sehr gut...

*N _ v a _ a*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Ein D wie Dieter


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Na klar..

*N _ v a d a*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

... und noch das "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 März 2022)

Aber sicher...:thumbup:

*N e v a d a*


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2022)

...das "E" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Leider kein E


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2022)

...mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Jo wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ c _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor.


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ _ c h _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Passt 

_ _ c h _ _ a n


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "G" wie Gut!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Logo 

_ _ c h _ g a n


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ i c h i g a n


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Klar ist "M i c h i g a n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Na dann...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Na dann das "A" wink2


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2022)

für mich ein L bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "A" ist dabei, das "L" leider nicht.

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ a*


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2022)

das R bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Beide dabei...

*N _ _ r a _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Bingo...

*N _ b r a _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Klaro...

*N _ b r a _ k a*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Ein E wie Esel


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Passt.....

*N e b r a _ k a*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Dann mal noch das"S" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Sicher...

*N e b r a s k a*


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ i _ _ _ n i _ n


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "F" wie Ferien!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ i f _ _ n i _ n


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2022)

...mal das "U" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Leider kein U


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2022)

...dann das nette "E" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ _ _ i f o _ n i e n


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Logo 

_ a _ i f o _ n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2022)

...mal das "K" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Natürlich 

K a _ i f o _ n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2022)

...und mal das nette "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Jo wink2

K a l i f o _ n i e n


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Rund!


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2022)

Ja ist "K a l i f o r n i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Gibt gleich *E*ssen da legst du los


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Was gibt es denn schönes? Ein "E" jedenfalls nicht?


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

*R*ouladen mit Rotkohl und Klöße wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Sehr lecker. Guten Appetit. 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

D*a*nke werde ich haben wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Aber kein Erfolg mit dem "A"!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Jawohl....

*_ i _ _ _ _ r i*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Dann mal ein "M" 

So bis später happa happa


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Mahlzeit....

*M i _ _ _ _ r i*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Ein S wie satt wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Sicher...

*M i s s _ _ r i*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Okay...

*M i s s o _ r i*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

... und noch ein "U" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Jaaa.....
*
M i s s o u r i*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sturm!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ s s _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ e _ _ e s s e e


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Logo 

_ e n n e s s e e


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Das "T" wie Trubel!


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Jo ist "T e n n e s s e e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (6 März 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2022)

Nehme wieder mal ein "A" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (7 März 2022)

...und das "E" wink2


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Das "A" ist 2x, das "E" leider nicht...

*_ a _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (7 März 2022)

...mal die *I*da


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Klar....

*_ a _ a i i*


----------



## Marco2 (7 März 2022)

...und das "W"wink2


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Logo....

*_ a w a i i*


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Wünsc*h*e einen guten Morgen


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Kein schöner Morgen, war schon testen, da mein Kollege heute morgen positiv getestet wurde.
*
H a w a i i*


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Ja so ist das Leben wink2 auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost.


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Vielleicht das "A" wie Abend.


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Dreimal nein im Test durchgefallen


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Bin aber negativ und das ist positiv! Nehme das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Was soll ich schreiben  "nein"


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Wie nein ja 

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 März 2022)

Das "K" wie Kiew!


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

K _ n _ _ _ k _


----------



## Marco2 (7 März 2022)

...mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Passt 

K _ n t _ _ k _


----------



## Marco2 (7 März 2022)

...und das "U" bitte mal wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2022)

Natürlich 

K _ n t u _ k _


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Aber sicher 

K e n t u _ k _


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Passt 

K e n t u c k _


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Das "Y" fehlt noch!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Jawohl ist "K e n t u c k y" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Dann mal wieder das "A"


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Ja....................:WOW:

*_ i _ _ i _ _ i _ _ i*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Jetzt i*S*t es einfach wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Sicher....:thumbup:

*_ i s s i s s i _ _ i*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Mal das P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Passt....

*_ i s s i s s i p p i*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

...und noch das "M" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Mächtig gewaltig..

*M i s s i s s i p p i*


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

Das "H" wie Hope!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ h _


----------



## frank63 (8 März 2022)

.....und das "D" wie Dorf!

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Logo wink2

_ d _ h _

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (8 März 2022)

bitte ein O


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Jo 

_ d _ h o


----------



## Punisher (8 März 2022)

jetzt das A bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2022)

Passt 

_ d a h o


----------



## frank63 (9 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2022)

Jo ist "I d a h o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 März 2022)

Weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2022)

Mit meinem "A"


----------



## Punisher (10 März 2022)

ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2022)

Das "E" nicht, aber das "A" und das "N" sind dabei...

*_ a n _ _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ a n i _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2022)

Ein S wie Sand


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2022)

Nein.......


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2022)

Na klar....

*M a n i _ _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Na aber sicher....

*
M a n i t _ _ a*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Nein..............


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Ach ja das ist ja eine t*o*ba keine tuba


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Korrekt...
*
M a n i t o _ a*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

... und das "B" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Bingo....

*M a n i t o b a*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Bitte das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ _ _ _ r _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Das "K" wie Konrad!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Nix Konrad


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ i _ i r i _ n


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Das "B" wie Beule!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Passt 

_ i b i r i _ n


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Einmalig!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Logo 

_ i b i r i e n


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Susi!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Jo ist "S i b i r i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Weiter gehts..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (12 März 2022)

Ist dabei...

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2022)

Dann mal ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Auch gut...

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Sicher....

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ e _ _ _ i e _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

War klar....

*N _ _ _ _ a _ e _ _ n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Mache ich v*o*rne weiter


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Passt...

*N o _ _ _ a _ e _ o n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Nehme mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Richtig...
*
N o r _ _ a _ e _ o n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Dann ein "D"


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Logo...

*N o r d _ a _ e d o n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Ein M wie Manfred


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Sicher...wink2

*N o r d m a _ e d o n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

... und noch das "Z" wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Klasse..:thumbup:

*N o r d m a z e d o n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

...und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

...vielleicht das "H" wie Humor..


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Humorlos


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Schon besser 

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

und jetzt hinten 

M _ _ _ _ _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

passt 

M _ n _ _ _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten.


----------



## Punisher (13 März 2022)

ich versuch das T


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Das O ja das T nein 

M o n _ o _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "G" wie Gast!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Natürlich 

M o n g o _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "L" wie Lagune.


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Jo 

M o n g o l _ i


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Jawohl ist die "M o n g o l e i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (13 März 2022)

Nein kein "A"!


...bin dann weg! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida 

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Punisher (14 März 2022)

das schöne N bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Das "I" ist nicht dabei, das "N" ja....

*_ _ n _ _ n _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2022)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Aber klar doch....
*
_ _ n _ e n e _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 März 2022)

...und das "O"


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Auch dabei...

*_ o n _ e n e _ _ o*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

Nehme mal vorne das "M" wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Ja....

*M o n _ e n e _ _ o*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Klaro....

*M o n t e n e _ _ o*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

Ein G wie Gaby


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Genau....

*M o n t e n e g _ o*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

... und noch das "R"


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Richtig....

*M o n t e n e g r o*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ s _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2022)

Leider nein 

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Punisher (15 März 2022)

ich nehme ein T


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2022)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Weder das T noch das N


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Auch kein I


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ _ _ _ s c _ a


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Logo 

_ a _ _ _ _ s c h a


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Geht doch wink2

_ a m _ _ _ s c h a


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a m b _ _ s c h a


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Jo 

_ a m b o _ s c h a


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "D" wie Domino!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

gut 

_ a m b o d s c h a


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Das "K" wie Kirsche!


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Jawohl ist "K a m b o d s c h a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

bin dann weg! :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2022)

Mit ein A wie Anton wink2

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (15 März 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Kein "A" und auch kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Versuche mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

....auch nicht....


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Das passt...

*_ _ n _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Logo, sogar 2x... 

*_ o n _ _ o n _*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Versuche mal ein "H"


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Hurra....

*H o n _ _ o n _*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Klaro...

*H o n _ k o n _*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

.. und noch das "G"


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Genau....

*H o n g k o n g*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bin jetzt erstmal weg cu :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!

bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Jo 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ i r _ i _ i _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sand!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Passt 

_ i r _ i s i s _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Natürlich 

_ i r _ i s i s t _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Angst!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2022)

Logo 

_ i r _ i s i s t a _


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Null!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2022)

Aber sicher wink2

_ i r _ i s i s t a n


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2022)

Das "K" wie Kirsche!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2022)

Ja passt 

K i r _ i s i s t a n


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2022)

Das "G" wie Grau und Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2022)

Klar ist "K i r g i s i s t a n" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2022)

Neues Wort...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

bin dann weg. arbeiten! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2022)

Bitte mal ein "A" 

Gut cu Frank ich gehe schlafen


----------



## Punisher (18 März 2022)

und ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Kein "A" und auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Logo...

*_ _ _ _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Leider nein...


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Susi ist dabei...

*_ s _ _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Hatte Punisher schon und ist immer noch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Bist aber genau  ein "O" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Okay...

*O s _ _ i _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein T wie Tante


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Total genial...

*O s t t i _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein L wie Lord wink2


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Nein.....


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Dann eben das "R"


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Richtig...

*O s t t i _ o r*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

So noch das "M" 

Bin dann mal zum WE Einkauf bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (18 März 2022)

Passt.... :thumbup:

*O s t t i m o r*

Viel Spaß, ich geh dann ins Bett...


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Passt 

E _ _ e n _ e _ n _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...die *I*da


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Jo wink2

E _ _ e n _ e i n _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...dann mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Natürlich wink2

E _ _ e n _ e i n _ _ s _ e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...und das "T" gleich hinterher


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Bist heute ja echt gut wink2

E _ _ e n _ e i n _ _ s t e


----------



## Punisher (18 März 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

wink2...und das "K"


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Kein R aber das K 

E _ _ e n _ e i n k _ s t e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...und das "F" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Sicher 

E _ f e n _ e i n k _ s t e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...und das nette "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Klar doch 

E l f e n _ e i n k _ s t e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...dann das "B" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Logo wink2

E l f e n b e i n k _ s t e


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...und zum Schluss das "Ü" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Jawohl ist die "E l f e n b e i n k ü s t e" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...mal wieder was einfaches !!!wink2


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Mein*s* war doch auch leicht


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...leider ohne "S"


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...leider auch kein "A" 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...nee, einen davor :WOW:


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

Jup !!!wink2


*H-------*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...aha !!! :thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Ho---o--*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Nix aha  ein "D"


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...ohne "D" 


*Ho---o--*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Aber nicht schon wieder Ho*n*gkong tssss


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...iss aber so !!!

*Hon--on-*


...kann nicht jedesmal gucken, ob wir das schon hatten !!!


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Dann ein G so 4-5 mal


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

jup, :thumbup::thumbup:


*Hong-ong*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

... und das "K" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Hongkong*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Klasse 

_ _ a _ _ a


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Logo 

_ _ a n _ a


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...und das "D" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Jo 

_ _ a n d a


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...und das "U" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Logo 

U_ a n d a


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...und das "G" wink2


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Klar ist "Ug a n d a" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--------*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ingrid


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...ohne *I*ngrid 


*-e--------*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e--a-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Nehme mal ein "N"


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-e-na-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein "S" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...nix "S"... einen davor wink2


*-e-na-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Gut dann das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:...kleiner Tipp: Südamerikawink2



*-erna-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Südamerika sicher ???  mal ein "V"


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

...na so einfach nun auch nicht ...Tipp Brasilien wink2

*-erna-----*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Immerhin das Land hatten wir noch nicht  mal das "B"


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*-erna-b---*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-erna-bu--*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Mal das "P"


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Perna-bu--*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Pernambu-o*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Probiere mal das "C"


----------



## Marco2 (19 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Pernambuco*


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Neu!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Geht doch wink2

B _ _ _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Gute Auszeit 

B u _ u n _ _


----------



## Punisher (19 März 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Jo 

B u r u n _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Natürlich 

B u r u n d _


----------



## frank63 (19 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2022)

Jo ist das kleine "B u r u n d i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Aber klar...

*_ a _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Natürlich...
*
_ a _ _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Mal ein E versuchen wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Exact....

*_ a _ e _ n*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Punisher (20 März 2022)

ich versuch mal ein M


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Kein "U" und auch kein "M"!


----------



## Punisher (20 März 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Nehme mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Richtig..

*_ a _ e r n*


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein S bitte




Das "S" ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Mal das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Yes.....

*_ a y e r n*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

...und noch das "B" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Bingo...

*B a y e r n*


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Ein kleines wink2

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Das ""A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a _ s


----------



## Punisher (20 März 2022)

ich nehm das L


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Logo 

L a _ s


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Osterhase!


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

Jo ist "L a o s" :thumbup:

Erstmal Mittagspause bis später wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Nein.......


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Passt...

*_ i _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Ein R wie Rudi wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Richtig....

*_ i r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Nein......


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Nein....wo kommt Anton her? wink2


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Nein....wo kommt Anton her? wink2



Aus *Ö*sterreich  nur ohne Punkte


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Sehr lustig...da hilft man und was passiert...

*_ i r o _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Aber stimm*t* doch wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Wenn Du meinst..:WOW:

*T i r o _*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Frank ist heute nicht gut drauf 

Bitte noch ein "L"


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Richtig...

*T i r o l*


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "B" wie Birne!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ilona!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Nein ist nahe am Krisenherd wink2


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "G" wie Golf!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Nee bist ganz falsch  ein Fluss heisst auch so


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Amerika!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Passt wink2

_ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "U" wie Unwetter!

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Natürlich wink2

_ _ _ _ a u

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (21 März 2022)

dann ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Logo 

_ o _ _ a u


----------



## Punisher (21 März 2022)

und ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (21 März 2022)

dann versuch ich mal ein B


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (21 März 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

nee nee nee


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2022)

...das "N" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (21 März 2022)

Das "D" wie Donau!


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2022)

Kein aber das D 

_ o _ d a u


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2022)

*m*mmmhh...


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2022)

mmmmmmmmmmh passt 

M o _ d a u


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2022)

...na dann noch das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2022)

Jawohl ist die "M o l d a u" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2022)

*----------*


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

:thumbup:


*---a------*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--rar---r-*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2022)

Ein P wie Paula


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

...leider ohne "P" 


*--rar---r-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-orar---r-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

... leider ohne "S"


*-orar---r-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

...auch keine *I*da 


*-orar---r-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Ernte!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-orar--er-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

...ohne "N" 


*-orar--er-*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2022)

Mal ein "Y"


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

...auch kein "Y" ...sage nur Ösi wink2


*-orar--er-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2022)

Dann ein "V"


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

...jup 


*Vorar--er-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Das "L" wie Laune!



Das "L"????


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

Sorry !!!


*Vorarl-er-*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "G" wie Gans!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Vorarl-erg*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Das "B" wie Berg!


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Vorarlberg*


----------



## frank63 (23 März 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (23 März 2022)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2022)

ein T für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 März 2022)

Das "A" ist dabei, das "R" und das "T" nicht!

*_ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Punisher (24 März 2022)

ich nehme ein M


----------



## frank63 (24 März 2022)

Kein "I" und auch kein "M"!


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2022)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2022)

Ist dabei...

*_ a _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2022)

Nein....


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2022)

Versuche mal ein "T"


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2022)

Auch nicht.....


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Punisher (25 März 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2022)

Kein "O" und auch kein "P"!


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2022)

...das große und das kleine "S"


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das große und das kleine "S"




Super, super....

*S a _ _ s e _*

Aber kein "B"!


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2022)

...und das "C" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Claro....:thumbup:

*S a c _ s e _*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

Mal das "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Aber sicher...

*S a c h s e _*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

... und noch das "N"


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Natürlich...

*S a c h s e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Das "K" wie Köln!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

nee nee nee


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Dann vielleicht das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

Passt 

_ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (26 März 2022)

ich versuchte ein W


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mars!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

Kein W, kein M


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2022)

Kein Durst


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Riese.


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2022)

...und die *I*ngrid


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Weder das R noch das I


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Vielleicht das "P" wie Peinlich!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Ein davor wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Na endlich 

_ e _ o _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "H" wie Hoffnung!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Passt 

_ e _ o _ h o


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate.


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Jo 

_ e _ o t h o


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "L" wie Lagune!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Natürlich 

L e _ o t h o


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Jawohl ist "L e s o t h o" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Weiter im Text..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (27 März 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Leider kein "N"!


----------



## Punisher (27 März 2022)

dann sicher ein E


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2022)

...und das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Beide sind dabei...

*_ _ e _ e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2022)

...mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Beide dabei...

*_ _ e i e r _ a r _*


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2022)

...dann mal das "M" wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Korrekt... 

*_ _ e i e r m a r k*


----------



## Punisher (27 März 2022)

ein t bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Sicher...

*_ t e i e r m a r k*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Bitte noch das "S"


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Sicher...

*S t e i e r m a r k*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Alge.


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ _


----------



## Punisher (27 März 2022)

ein N für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Kein N aber das L 

_ a l _


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mars!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

passt auch 

M a l _


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Klar ist "M a l i" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Weiter geht es mit...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Mit einem B wie Bär wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2022)

Nein kein Bär!

Bin dann weg! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida 

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Aber klar...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ i _*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Na klar...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ i n*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Ja......

*_ e _ _ i n*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Sicher, Sicher....

*_ e s s i n*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

... und noch das "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Logo...

*T e s s i n*


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ i n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Jo 

_ _ _ r i n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 März 2022)

Das "D" wie Dunkel!


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2022)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ r i n g e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2022)

...dann mal das "T" wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

T _ _ r i n g e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2022)

...und das "H" wink2


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Passt auch 

T h _ r i n g e n


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2022)

...und das "Ü" wink2:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Klar ist "T h ü r i n g e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2022)

...und jetzt wird es interessant !!!


*-------*


----------



## Richtblock (29 März 2022)

Ein T bitte


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

...ohne "T" 


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

...auch ohne "S" 


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Aber bestimmt mit einem "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

...auch ohne "E" 

*-------*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Ananas?


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

...auch kein "A" dabei 


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida???


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

...auch keine *I*da ...Tipp: Englandwink2


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "L" wie Last?


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----l-*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

...nix "M" ...einen danach 


*-----l-*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*N----l-*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*No--ol-*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*No-fol-*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "K" wie Korrekt!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*No-folk*


----------



## frank63 (29 März 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Norfolk*


----------



## frank63 (30 März 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2022)

...dann mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2022)

Nehme ein "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 März 2022)

Passen beide...

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (30 März 2022)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ i e*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (30 März 2022)

Natürlich...

*N _ _ _ a _ _ i e*


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (30 März 2022)

Okay...

*N o _ _ a _ _ i e*


Bin dann weg! :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2022)

Ein R wie Richard 

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (30 März 2022)

Logo das "R" , und sorry ein "N" habe ich auch unterschlagen!  

*N o r _ a n _ i e*


----------



## Punisher (31 März 2022)

das schöne D für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2022)

Passt....

*N o r _ a n d i e*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2022)

Natürlich noch das "M"


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2022)

Logo...

*N o r m a n d i e*


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2022)

...und ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2022)

Das "S" wie Suppe!


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2022)

Natürlich nicht wink2


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2022)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2022)

Sehr gut 

A a _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2022)

Passt 

A a _ _ a u


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2022)

Das "G" wie Grau!


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2022)

Natürlich 

A a _ g a u


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Richtig 

A a r g a u :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Na denn geht es weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Einmalig...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Dann mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein...


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich....

*_ _ a _ _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Kein guter Versuch, leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Leider auch nicht....

Bin dann weg!!


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2022)

Nehme dann ein "R" 

cu Frank


----------



## Punisher (1 Apr. 2022)

ich nehme ein J


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" ist dabei, das "J" nicht!

*_ r a _ _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2022)

Gut, gut..

*G r a _ _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2022)

Passt....

*G r a u _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2022)

Jetzt die *U*te mit Punkte


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2022)

Überraschung..

*G r a u _ ü n _ e n*


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2022)

ein B bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Apr. 2022)

Das "B" ist auch dabei..

*G r a u b ü n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

... und noch das "D"


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Aber klar doch...

*G r a u b ü n d e n*


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ r _ e r


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abseits!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Beim A fehlt was


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Das "Ä" wie Ärger!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Jo 

_ ä r _ e r


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Das "F" wie Freund!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut 

F ä r _ e r


----------



## frank63 (3 Apr. 2022)

Das "Ö" wie Östereich!


----------



## Rolli (3 Apr. 2022)

Klar sind die "F ä r ö e r" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2022)

.....weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2022)

Nehme ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2022)

...aber ohne "E"!


----------



## Punisher (4 Apr. 2022)

ein S bitte schön


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2022)

...leider auch nicht...


----------



## Marco2 (4 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "O" versuchen !!wink2


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2022)

Kein "O" aber das "A"!

*_ _ _ a*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "B"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2022)

...dann mal das "D"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2022)

Auch nicht.....


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2022)

Nein, nein....


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2022)

...dann das "R"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2022)

Richtig....:thumbup:

*_ _ r a*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2022)

...jetzt das "T"


----------



## frank63 (5 Apr. 2022)

Nein, nein....


----------



## Marco2 (5 Apr. 2022)

...mal die *I*ngrid fragen wink2


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2022)

Ein "Y"


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2022)

Kein "I" und kein "Y"!

Kleiner Tip - Kanton in der Schweiz und man kann es an der Uni studieren! wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Aha ein "J" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2022)

Juchhu....:thumbup:

*J _ r a*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*J u r a*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

So eben wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ r n


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein 

Bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2022)

...und das "H" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ o _ o _ h _ r n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "G" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2022)

...dann mal das "T"


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Jo 

_ o _ o t h _ r n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2022)

...vielleicht das "U"


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ o _ o t h u r n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2022)

...na dann mal das "S" wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher 

S o _ o t h u r n


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2022)

...und das "L" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "S o l o t h u r n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2022)

...mal wieder was leichtes :WOW:


*-----*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*----a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...ohne *I*da 


*----a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...auch kein *E*mil


*----a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...auch kein "S" ...sage nur "Döner" wink2


*----a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Mal ein "R" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...nix mit "R" 


*----a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Nix mit *D*öner


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...kein "D", versuch doch mal rundes :WOW:


*----a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Das "O" rund genug


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-o--a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein G wie gut


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...auch ohne "G" ...bisschen schärferwink2


*-o--a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...jup !!!:WOW:


*Ko--a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Komisch*e* Tipps


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...ohne "E" 


*Ko--a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Kon-a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Was soll das sein ein *L*and bestimmt nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...nee, eine Provinz wink2


*Kon-a*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Kennt ja kein Mensch schätze aber mal ein Y


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Konya*


Die türkische Provinz Konya ist die flächenmäßig größte Provinz der Türkei. Ihre Hauptstadt ist das gleichnamige Konya.wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _

Sage aber mal jetzt n8t


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

N8 Rolli....mit "E"


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Nix "E" :mussweg:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...*n*icht so schön :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "M" wie Morjen Rolli


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Guten Morgen Marco aber nix M wink2


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "A" versuchen wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Geht doch 

S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

S _ h _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

S c h _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zufall!


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

zufällig ja 

S c h _ _ z


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon! dance2


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Jo wink2

S c h _ y z


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wolke! soso


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist die "S c h w y z" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Na denn...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Aber klar....

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Auch dabei...:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Dabei, dabei....

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ e i*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Leider auch nicht....


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Einen zurück....wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Gut dann ein R


----------



## frank63 (7 Apr. 2022)

Richtig....

*_ _ _ _ a r _ e i*


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "T"


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2022)

...das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2022)

Das "T" leider nicht, aber das "D"!

*_ _ _ _ a r d e i*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2022)

...und das "L" bittewink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2022)

Logo...

*L _ _ _ a r d e i*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2022)

...und mal den *O*tto


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2022)

Okay...:thumbup:

*L o _ _ a r d e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2022)

Nehme ein "M"


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2022)

Passt auch...

*L o m _ a r d e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2022)

... und noch ein "B"


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2022)

Sehr schön...

*L o m b a r d e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2022)

Ein kleines feines wink2

_ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2022)

...das "A" vielleicht wink2


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2022)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2022)

...dann mal das "U"


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ u _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2022)

...und das "Z"


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

Z u _


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gewitter!


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "Z u g" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2022)

Weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2022)

...das "E" bitte.......nabend frank :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2022)

Nabend Marco , das "E" ist dabei...

*_ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2022)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2022)

...leider nein...


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2022)

...dann das "N" bitte wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich....

*_ _ e _ _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2022)

...mal die *I*ngrid wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2022)

Richtig....

*_ i e _ _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "M" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (9 Apr. 2022)

Auch dabei...

*_ i e m _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Apr. 2022)

...und das "P" wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Logo...beide dabei...

*P i e m o n _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Passt...

*P i e m o n t*


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Aber!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (10 Apr. 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "M" wie Morgen!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Ach Punisher gar nicht gesehen 

_ a _ a _ _ n _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orkan.


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ a _ o n _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "K" wie Karl!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher 

K a _ a _ o n _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Ernst!


----------



## Punisher (10 Apr. 2022)

für mich bitte ein T


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Jo 

K a _ a _ o n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

K a _ a _ o n i e n


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lagune!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Passt auch 

K a _ a l o n i e n


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "K a t a l o n i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (10 Apr. 2022)

Weiter geht es....

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Punisher (11 Apr. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2022)

Das "I" und das "N" sind dabei, das "A" leider nicht...

*_ _ _ _ i n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "B" wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" ja, das "B" leider nicht...

*_ _ s s i n*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Ein T wie Torte


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Richtig....

*T _ s s i n*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

...und noch das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Passt...

*T e s s i n*


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ h s _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ s _ c h s _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ratespiel!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Aber natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ r s _ c h s _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ e _ e r s _ c h s e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ _ e _ e r s a c h s e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Klar 

_ i e _ e r s a c h s e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dora!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Ja 

_ i e d e r s a c h s e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2022)

Das "N" wie Niedersachsen!


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2022)

Jawohl ist "N i e d e r s a c h s e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (13 Apr. 2022)

Weiter geht es....
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (13 Apr. 2022)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2022)

Kein "A"  , aber das "N"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2022)

Gut*e*n Morgen Frank


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2022)

Hallo Rolli, das "E" ist auch dabei! 

*_ _ _ _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2022)

Sicher, sicher....:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2022)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2022)

Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2022)

Da hau doch in die *T*onne


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2022)

Mach ich...

*T _ _ _ i n _ e n*

bin dann schuften! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans 

Viel Spass Frank


----------



## frank63 (14 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*T h _ _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2022)

...und das "G"


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Logo.....

*T h _ r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Überraschung...

*T h ü r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Auf ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erz!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

E _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2022)

ein N für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Recht


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Weder das N noch das R


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Auch ohne Humor


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" wie Spaß!


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2022)

dann nehm ich ein L


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Volltreffer 

E l s _ s s


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Alkohol!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2022)

Jo ist das "E l s a s s" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Weiter gehts...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Beide dabei.. :thumbup:

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Na klar...

*_ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein S wie Susanne


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Super...

*S _ _ a _ _ _ a _ s e n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Punisher (16 Apr. 2022)

ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Kein "D", aber das "H"2x

*S _ h a _ _ h a _ s e n*


----------



## Punisher (16 Apr. 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein "C" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Klar...
*
S c h a f f h a _ s e n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Passt....

*S c h a f f h a u s e n*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Dann mal weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rot!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Auch dabei 

_ _ a _ _ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "O" wie Oma!


----------



## Punisher (16 Apr. 2022)

ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Weder das O noch das G


----------



## Punisher (16 Apr. 2022)

dann versuch ich das P


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "K" wie Komma!


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Kein K aber das N 

_ _ a n _ _ r n


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...und das "F"


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

F _ a n _ _ r n


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...dann das "D" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

F _ a n d _ r n


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...und das "L" wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

F l a n d _ r n


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...na dann noch das nette "E" wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "F l a n d e r n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Punisher (16 Apr. 2022)

ein N für mich bitte


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---e---n*


----------



## Punisher (16 Apr. 2022)

dann ein S


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*-a-es-an*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...Jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


*-a-estan*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Da-estan*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

... und noch das "G"


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Dagestan*


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Mal noch eins 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (16 Apr. 2022)

...mal bitte das "*S*" wie "*S*portstudio" gucken wink2


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Schaue ich auch wink2 kein "S"


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Ampel!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rose!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Ein weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ a n _


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dora!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ a n d


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "L" bitte


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ l a n d


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Mach mal ganz hinten weiter wink2


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zyklon!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher 

Z _ _ l a n d


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "Z e e l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Mit einem "A"


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein...


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Das ist dabei..

*_ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich...
*
_ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Auch dabei...

*_ _ _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Ein S wie Sonne


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Nein, nein...


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Ein R wie Rudi


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Ja..... :thumbup:

*U _ _ r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Mächtig, mächtig...

*U m _ r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Dann noch ein "B" 

Bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (17 Apr. 2022)

Klar.... :thumbup: 

*U m b r i e n*


bis dann!


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2022)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2022)

...dann das "A"


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut 

A _ _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance....

Sind gestern geschriebene Beiträge verloren gegangen?


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Kein C 

Nee nicht das ich wüsste das Beiträge weg sind


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rund!

Ich hatte gestern 89185 geschriebene Beiträge.


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Das R ja 

A _ _ _ r _ a

Habe die Nacht nur die Special Events ins Archiv gepackt die wurden aber nur verschoben nichts gelöscht sonst weiss ich nichts


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Auch kein S


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2022)

Vielleicht das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "M"


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

A _ _ _ r t a


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2022)

Das "L" wie Leise!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

A l _ _ r t a


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2022)

Das "B" wie Bus!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Jo 

A l b _ r t a


----------



## frank63 (18 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" hatte Marco ja schon! Keine Idee! Vielleicht das "U"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2022)

Das kommt davon wenn man auf zu viele Hochzeiten tanzt  habe das E übersehen 

A l b e r t a :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2022)

Soll ich weiter machen? Denn Marco hatte ja das "E" schon vorher?


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2022)

Klar das B war das letzte


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Mit dem E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (20 Apr. 2022)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Kein "E" und auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher....

*_ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Nehme mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Sicher....

*_ _ a _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Nein, einen zurück...


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Ein G wie gut


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Genau...:thumbup:

*G _ a _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Ein L wie Laus


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Lustig, lustig..

*G l a _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Uuiiiii....

*G l a _ u s*


----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2022)

... und noch das "R"


----------



## frank63 (20 Apr. 2022)

Richtig.... 

*G l a r u s*


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Ein "K" wie Krawall!

bin dann weg! Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ k _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eisberg!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ _ _ k _ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Hat er wink2

_ _ _ k _ _ _ h e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit haste auch! Das gleich 3x!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Gut :thumbup:

_ a _ k a _ _ h e _ a _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wolke!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Jo wink2

_ a _ k a _ _ h e w a _


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ k a _ _ h e w a n


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a _ k a _ c h e w a n


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

S a s k a _ c h e w a n


----------



## frank63 (21 Apr. 2022)

Das "T" wie Toll!


----------



## Rolli (21 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "S a s k a t c h e w a n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2022)

Nun geht es weiter..

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (22 Apr. 2022)

Klar...

*_ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2022)

um die Uhrzeit wink2

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2022)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> um die Uhrzeit wink2
> 
> Bitte mal ein "E"



Musste meinen Papa zur Krankengymnastik bringen und abholen! 

Leider aber kein "E"!


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "N" bitte




Leider auch kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Guten Mo*r*gen


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Guten Morgen Rolli, ein "R" ist dabei! 

*_ r _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto 

Übrigens hast deine Beiträge wieder


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Kein "O"!

Nur 23 von 36! Hatte gestern 89292, heute Morgen 89315!


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Mehr waren aber nicht da sind in die Ablage verschwunden bei der rumschieberei die letzten Tage 

Mal ein "T"


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Kein "T" , ja, ja...fehlen nur Dir Beiträge, deine geschriebene Worte! Du erinnerst Dich! wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Hat sich jedenfalls sonst keiner *b*eschwert


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Das war keine Beschwerde sondern eine Feststellung! :angry:

Kein"B"!


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Einen weiter...wink2


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Korrekt... :thumbup:

*_ r i a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Ein P wie Paula


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Keine "P", auch keine Paula! Aber den mittleren Buchstaben der Dame!


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Gut das die Pa*u*la 5 Buchstaben hat


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Oh, oh....ein Genie...:thumbup:

*_ r i a u _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

Das Genie sagt "F"


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Feuerwerk....

*F r i a u _*

:win: :win: :win: :win: :win: :win:


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2022)

... und noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (23 Apr. 2022)

Passt...

*F r i a u l*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Einmal!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rund!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ _ _ _ n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "I" wie Italien!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ n i e n


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "A" wie Aber!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Klasse 

_ a _ a _ _ n i e n


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "O" wie Organ!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a _ a _ o n i e n


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lust!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Nein 

_ a _ a _ o n i e n


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "T" wie Total!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Jo wink2

_ a t a _o n i e n


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Hab mich gerade vertan das L ist nicht dabei wink2


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2022)

ich nehm ein P


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Passt auch 

P a t a _o n i e n


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2022)

Das "G" wie Geist!


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "P a t a g o n i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Jawohl ja....

*_ _ _ _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Sicher....

*S _ _ _ i _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Nein auch kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2022)

Passt....

*S _ _ t i _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2022)

ich nehme ein O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "M" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2022)

Das "O" ja, das "M" leider nicht!

*S _ _ t i _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2022)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2022)

Nix Gans!


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2022)

Passt....:WOW:
*
S _ d t i _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2022)

Ein R wie Richard


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2022)

Richtig...

*S _ d t i r o _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "L" wink2


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2022)

Passt auch...

*S _ d t i r o l*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2022)

Dann noch ein "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2022)

Überraschung...

*S ü d t i r o l*


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (27 Apr. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2022)

...mal das nette "A" wink2


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2022)

Das E ja das A nein 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2022)

...das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Das R nein das S ja wink2

S _ _ _ e s _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2022)

...dann das "N"


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

S _ _ _ e s _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Natürlich 

S _ _ l e s _ e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Logo 

S _ _ l e s i e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Aber sicher 

S c _ l e s i e n


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hurra!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "S c h l e s i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Nein leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (28 Apr. 2022)

Klaro....

*_ _ e _ e _*


bin dann mal weg. Muss zur Nachtschicht! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol 

Dann mal gut Schicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2022)

Kein "N" und auch kein "R"!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2022)

Jawoll....:thumbup:

*_ u e _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...und das "Q" wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut.... :thumbup:

*Q u e _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...und das "C"


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2022)

Passt auch...:thumbup:

*Q u e _ e c*


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2022)

Bingo der Bär..

*Q u e b e c*


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...mal bitte das nette *"E"*wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Passt 

_ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Jo auch 

_ r e _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...mal die *I*da


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...mal den *N*ordpolwink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Schon besser 

_ r e _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pauke!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...und das nette "U" bitte wink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Sehr gut 

P r e _ _ e n


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Das U auch 

P r e u _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (29 Apr. 2022)

...mal das "ß" versuchenwink2


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2022)

Klar ist "P r e u ß e n" :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

*-------*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

...ohne "A" 


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2022)

Vielleicht das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup:


*------e*


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*-----ne*


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

...ohne "I" 


*-----ne*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*---t-ne*


----------



## Punisher (30 Apr. 2022)

ich versuch mal ein L


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

...leider kein "L" dabei 


*---t-ne*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

..auch kein "B"...einen weiterwink2


*---t-ne*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2022)

Dann mal das "C" wink2


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*C--t-ne*


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hoch!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

...kein "H" 


*C-otone*


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Crotone*


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2022)

...bitte mal das nette "E"wink2


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Ich nehme ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "E" ist dabei , aber "A" leider nicht! 

*_ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (1 Mai 2022)

ich nehme das N bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Passen beide...

*_ i e _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Keine Dose!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Ein F wie Frank wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Nein auch kein Frank dabei!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

So ein *M*ist


----------



## Punisher (1 Mai 2022)

dann mal ein P


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei....:thumbup:

*P i e m _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Okay....

*P i e m o n _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

...und das "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut!  

*P i e m o n t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (1 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Nee auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Aha geht doch wink2

_ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ a n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Land!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

L a _ _ l a n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Land!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Schon wieder


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Wie peinlich...

Nehme das "P" wie Peinlich!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Kommt vor 

L a p p l a n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Das "D" wie Deutsch!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Jo ist "L a p p l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Mai 2022)

Na denn....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2022)

Wieder mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Dabei, dabei...

*A _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Ein E wie Emil bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Sicher...

*A _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Natürlich...:thumbup:

*A _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Ein P wie Paula


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Pech gehabt! Kein "P"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Naja dann ein I wie Ida wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Nein auch kein "I"!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Das ist *s*chlecht


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Das "S" ist auch nicht dabei... ,versuch es mal zwei weiter...


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Das passt...wink2

*A _ _ u _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Bingo...:thumbup:

*A b _ u _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Richtig... :thumbup:

*A b r u _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Dann mal noch das doppel Z wink2


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Zuper....

*A b r u z z e n*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Mal weiter wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (2 Mai 2022)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (2 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein R


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (2 Mai 2022)

dann mal ein i


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Jo 

_ _ _ _ _ n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2022)

...mal das "M" bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Logo 

_ m _ _ _ n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2022)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut wink2

A m a _ _ n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2022)

...vielleicht das "Z"


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Natürlich 

A m a z _ n i e n


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2022)

*O*haaa...........


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Jawohl ist "A m a z o n i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2022)

*-----------*


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------e--e-*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*------e--en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Vielleicht das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup:


*------er-en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

...leider ohne "D" 


*------er-en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*--i---er-en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

...ohne "C" 


*--i---er-en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-i---er-en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "T" wie Theo!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup:


*S-it--er-en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "B" wie Bumerang!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-it-ber-en*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "G" wie Gemüse!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*S-it-bergen*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zorro!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup:



*S-itzbergen*


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2022)

Das "P" wie Pause!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Mai 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Spitzbergen*


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2022)

Kein Anton!


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2022)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## Punisher (4 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Mai 2022)

Alle dind dabei....

*_ e n e t _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Klaro...

*V e n e t _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

... und noch ein I wie Ida wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Logo....

*V e n e t i e n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ e n _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Durst auch 

_ _ _ _ e n _ _ n d


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ e n l _ n d


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ _ e n l a n d


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "K" wie Kohl!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Logo 

_ a _ k e n l a n d


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das"S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Natürlich wink2

_ a s k e n l a n d


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Das "B" wie Basta!


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Klar ist das "B a s k e n l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (5 Mai 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2022)

ein K bitte


----------



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2022)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (6 Mai 2022)

Das "K" und das "N" nicht  , aber das "E"! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2022)

Ein R wie Ralf


----------



## frank63 (6 Mai 2022)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ _ _ r _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Marco2 (7 Mai 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein S


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2022)

Das "I" und das "A" sind dabei ; aber kein "S"! 


*_ _ _ _ a r _ e i*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Mai 2022)

..mal das "B" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Nehme mal das "K"


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Das "B" ja ; das "K" leider nicht! 

*_ _ _ b a r _ e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Mal das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Logo...

*L _ _ b a r _ e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Okay...

*L o _ b a r _ e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Bitte mal ein "M" wink2


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Passt auch...

*L o m b a r _ e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Dann noch ein "D"


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Richtig...

*L o m b a r d e i*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

A _ a _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Das "R" wie Reise!


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Passt 

A r a _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Das "G" wie Gold!


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Logo 

A r a g _ n


----------



## frank63 (8 Mai 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2022)

Klar ist "A r a g o n" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Weiter, weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen der H*e*rr


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen Rolli  Mit zwei "E" bist Du dabei! :thumbup:

*_ _ e e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

*S*ehr schön


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Super....

*_ _ e e _ s _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Nein kein Hans...


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Nein auch keine Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Aber sicher....

*_ _ e e _ s _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Nein da hilft auch kein Zwinkern..wink2


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Vielleicht ein *L*ächeln


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Das ja...

*_ _ e e _ s l a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Dann mal ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Ist aber andere Richtung, aber das "N" passt!  :thumbup:

*_ _ e e n s l a n _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Ein Q bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Auch das passt..

*Q _ e e n s l a n _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Auch dabei...

*Q u e e n s l a n _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Dann noch das "D" wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Passt...

*Q u e e n s l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (9 Mai 2022)

ich versuche mal ein F


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Unser neuer Super V:I hat zugeschlgen :thumbup:

A _ _ a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Tja Glück gehabt. Nehme das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Glück vorbei


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Passt 

A _ _ a r _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Zwei weniger wink2


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2022)

Das "G" wie Gustav!


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

A _ g a r _ _


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Nee ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Das "V" wie Victory! wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Logo wink2

A _ g a r v _


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Natürlich 

A l g a r v _


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

...und noch das "E" wie Eisen! 

Gute Nacht Rolli! snoopy1


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Natürlich ist die "A l g a r v e" :thumbup:

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Passt....:thumbup: 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Natürlich....

*_ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Passt....

*_ _ _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Keine Susi!


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Einen weiter bitte...wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Logo...:thumbup:

*U _ _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Ja.....:thumbup:

*U m _ _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ein B wie Bär wink2


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Bingo...

*U m b _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

... und noch das "R" :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Richtig... :thumbup:

*U m b r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2022)

ich nehm ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Ist dabei 

_ n _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2022)

...das "A" bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Passt auch 

A n _ a _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2022)

...dann mal das nette "E"


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Logo 

A n _ a _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2022)

...jetzt die *I*ngridwink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Aber sicher 

A n _ a _ _ _ i e n


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2022)

...und das "D"


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

A n d a _ _ _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2022)

...und das "U" wink2


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei 

A n d a _ u s i e n


----------



## frank63 (12 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2022)

Klar ist "A n d a l u s i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2022)

Auf geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2022)

Bitte mal ein E


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2022)

Versenkt...... :thumbup:

*_ e _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2022)

Natürlich....:thumbup:

*_ e n e _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2022)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2022)

Logo....

*V e n e _ _ e n*


----------



## Punisher (13 Mai 2022)

ein i bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Mai 2022)

Jawohl...

*V e n e _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Ein Z wie Zorro


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Neeee............. kein Zorro...


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Dann ein "T"


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Das passt...:thumbup:

*V e n e t i e n*


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Schon mal ein neues wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Jo wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a n


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Das "K" wie Katze!


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

K _ _ _ _ _ _ a n

Bin erst mal weg bis später cu :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen! 

Bis später Rolli!


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2022)

ein T für mich


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei 

K _ r _ _ _ t a n


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2022)

dann ein schönes i


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Passt 

K _ r _ i _ t a n


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2022)

ein U an die zweite Stelle bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Stimmt 

K u r _ i _ t a n


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2022)

dann nehme ich noch ein D


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Logo 

K u r d i _ t a n


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2022)

Klar ist "K u r d i s t a n" :thumbup:

So jetzt aber erstmal Sportschau wink2


----------



## frank63 (14 Mai 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Mai 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Ich nehme ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Kein "A" , aber das "E" 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e_*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Jackpot.....


*_ i _ i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Super...

*S i _ i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Zwei Möglichkeiten 

Versuche erstmal ein B


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein Z


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Bingo richtig...


*S i b i _ i e n*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Dann noch das "R" wink2


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Richtig....:thumbup: 

*S i b i r i e n*


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Bis später :mussweg:


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!

Bis später Rolli!


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2022)

ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Das I ja das T nein 

_ _ _ i _ i e n


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2022)

dann vielleicht ein M


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Kein M aber das L 

_ _ l i _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "R" wie Rudi!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Nee fang mal vorne an


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Anne!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ a l i _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Geht doch 

_ a l i c i e n


----------



## frank63 (15 Mai 2022)

Klar...und noch das "G" wie Grenze!


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2022)

Jo ist das "G a l i c i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (16 Mai 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (16 Mai 2022)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (16 Mai 2022)

Klar...

*_ _ _ _ a _ a*


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2022)

ich versuche das S


----------



## Marco2 (16 Mai 2022)

...und das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Mai 2022)

Alles Nieten...


----------



## Marco2 (17 Mai 2022)

...mal bitte das "R"


----------



## frank63 (17 Mai 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (17 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Punisher (17 Mai 2022)

Dann sicher ein F


----------



## frank63 (17 Mai 2022)

Das "I" ist dabei :thumbup: , das "S" leider nicht! 

*_ i _ _ a i a*


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2022)

Ein L wie Laus


----------



## frank63 (18 Mai 2022)

Nein leider nicht...!


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2022)

Versuche mal das "M" 

und was ist mit dem F von Punisher wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Versuche mal das "M"
> 
> und was ist mit dem F von Punisher wink2



Weder noch das "M" noch das "F"!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2022)

Ein V wie Vogel


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Nix Vogel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2022)

Ein "W" wie Wolf


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Versuch mal den letzten Buchstaben! wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2022)

Das "Z" wäre jetzt eh gekommen wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Ist klar, soviel sind ja nicht mehr übrig....

*_ i z _ a i a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2022)

Ein P wie Pizza


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Nein keine Pizza!


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2022)

Versuche mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Einen zurück...wink2


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Überraschung .....

*
B i z _ a i a*


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2022)

...und noch das "K" wink2


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2022)

Korrekt...


*B i z k a i a*


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2022)

Mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Echse!


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (20 Mai 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Mai 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2022)

Auch dabei 

_ _ _ _ o r _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Sauna!


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2022)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2022)

...mal das "A"


----------



## Punisher (20 Mai 2022)

ich versuche mal ein W


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2022)

Das A ja das W nein 

_ _ _ _ o r _ a


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2022)

...mal *I*ngrid fragen wink2


----------



## frank63 (20 Mai 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ i c _ o r i a


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2022)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ i c t o r i a


----------



## frank63 (21 Mai 2022)

Das "V" wie Verlierer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2022)

Klar ist "V i c t o r i a" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Weiter geht es ...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Aber klar...:thumbup:

*A _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Punisher (22 Mai 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Das "N" ja, das "E" leider nicht...

*A _ _ _ _ a n _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Ein L wie Land wink2


----------



## Punisher (22 Mai 2022)

ein D für mich bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei...

*A _ _ _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Yeah....

*A u _ _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Klar der Karl....
*
A u _ k l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Bitte das "C" 

und wo ist das K


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Ist doch da, scroll mal hoch...

*A u c k l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Ja nachgeliefert  mache später weiter bin erstmal weg wink2


----------



## frank63 (22 Mai 2022)

Besser spät wie nie....War aber schon da wie Du geschrieben hast! wink2


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (22 Mai 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ _ _ n _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2022)

Das "D" wie Dorf!


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2022)

Passen beide 

_ _ e e n _ _ _ n d


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2022)

ein U bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2022)

Natürlich 

_ u e e n _ _ _ n d


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2022)

ein Q wie Quelle


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

Q u e e n _ _ _ n d


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2022)

jetzt ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2022)

Logo 

Q u e e n s _ _ n d


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2022)

Passt 

Q u e e n s _ a n d


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Leine!


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2022)

Jo ist "Q u e e n s l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2022)

Weiter, weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2022)

Mal das übliche E bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Mai 2022)

Beide Buchstaben sind dabei...:thumbup:

*_ e _ _ _ n _ _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2022)

Sicher....

*_ e _ _ i n _ _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2022)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2022)

Nein auch keine Susi!


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2022)

Okay...Otto passt! 

*_ e _ _ i n _ _ o n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2022)

Total gut...

*_ e _ _ i n _ t o n*


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2022)

Sehr *g*ut


----------



## frank63 (25 Mai 2022)

Genau gut...

*_ e _ _ i n g t o n*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2022)

...das nette "W" bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Nehme mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Passen beide... :thumbup:
*
W e l l i n g t o n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Sturm.


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Schon besser wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ _ n _ e n


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid.


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Natürlich wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ n i e n


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a _ a _ _ n i e n


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate.


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ a t a _ _ n i e n


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Logo!


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Nix Logo


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "O" wie Orden!


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Besser 

_ a t a _ o n i e n


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "G" wie Grütze!


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ a t a g o n i e n


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2022)

Das "P" wie Peinlich!


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2022)

Klar ist "P a t a g o n i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2022)

Weiter geht es dann...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2022)

Einmalig gut...

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2022)

Auch dabei...:thumbup:

*_ _ e i _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2022)

Nein, nein kein "N"!


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2022)

Aber sicher....

*_ _ e i _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2022)

Ein S wie Susi


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2022)

ein D wie Dora


----------



## Marco2 (27 Mai 2022)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Mai 2022)

Das "S" und das "R" sind dabei  , das "D" leider nicht

*_ r e i s _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (28 Mai 2022)

...und das "G" wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei...

*B r e i s g a _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Ein U wie Ute wink2


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Passt...

*B r e i s g a u*


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe.


----------



## Punisher (28 Mai 2022)

ich nehme ein K


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Beide nein


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Keine Laune


----------



## Punisher (28 Mai 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "A" wie Atlas!


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Schon besser 

_ _ a _ _ a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid.


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das"C" wie Chance.


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Sehr gut 

C _ a _ _ a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor.


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2022)

Passt 

C h a _ _ a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (28 Mai 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne.


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2022)

Der 3.Versuch...das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2022)

Trotzdem nicht dabei  denke mal an ein edles Getränk wink2


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2022)

Das "M" Mittelmeer!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2022)

Logo 

C h a m _ a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2022)

Das "P" wie Prost!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2022)

Jo :thumbup:

C h a m p a _ n e


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2022)

Das "G" wie Genuss!


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2022)

Klar ist die "C h a m p a g n e" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2022)

Es geht weiter...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (29 Mai 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Punisher (29 Mai 2022)

ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2022)

Jetzt mal ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2022)

Das "T" ja, das "I" leider nicht!

*_ _ _ t _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2022)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2022)

Passt auch...

*_ e _ t e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2022)

...dann mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2022)

Auch dabei..

*_ e s t e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2022)

für mich ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2022)

Ein W wie West


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei...

*W e s t e _ w a l _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2022)

Ein D wie Dieter


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2022)

Aber klar doch...

*W e s t e _ w a l d*


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2022)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## frank63 (30 Mai 2022)

Richtig...

*W e s t e r w a l d*


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2022)

...mal das "E" versuchen wink2


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ e _ _ a n _


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2022)

...mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2022)

Logo 

_ a _ e _ _ a n d


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2022)

...jetzt das "L"


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2022)

Natürlich 

_ a _ e _ l a n d


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2022)

Jo 

_ a _ e r l a n d


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2022)

ich versuche mal das S


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2022)

Natürlich 

S a _ e r l a n d


----------



## frank63 (31 Mai 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2022)

Klar ist das "S a u e r l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (31 Mai 2022)

Geht weiter....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2022)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (31 Mai 2022)

Okay...

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2022)

Ein I wie Ida bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juni 2022)

...das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Kein "I"  ,aber das "R"!

*_ _ e _ _ _ r _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juni 2022)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Beide dabei.... 

*S _ e s s a r _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Ein P wie Paul wink2


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Passt....

*S p e s s a r _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Dann mal noch das "T" dance2


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Passt auch...

*S p e s s a r t*


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Ein neues :supi:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "E" wie Einmalig!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Jo ist einmalig 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Eben so wink2

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Keine gute Idee


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ f _ _ e _ _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ s _ f _ _ e s _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Passt 

_ s _ f r _ e s _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "A" wie Amt!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Logo 

_ s _ f r _ e s _ a n _


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "D" wie Danke.


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Jo wink2

_ s _ f r _ e s _ a n d


----------



## frank63 (1 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Land!


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Natürlich 

_ s _ f r _ e s l a n d


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2022)

ein T bitte


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Logo 

_ s t f r _ e s l a n d


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2022)

dann nehm ich ein I wie Ida


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2022)

Passt auch 

_ s t f r i e s l a n d


----------



## frank63 (2 Juni 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2022)

Klar ist "O s t f r i e s l a n d" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Weiter geht es..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Hat schon *S*pinnweben bekommen


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Das "S" hat Spinnweben bekommen??? Ist jedenfalls nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Das Sp*i*el wink2


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Sorry hatte keinen Nerv...  Das "I" ist auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Schon besser....:thumbup:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Aber klar...

*A _ _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Bingo....
*
A b _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2022)

Nix Tor!


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2022)

Ein "R" bitte mal


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juni 2022)

die *I*ngrid wink2


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Richtig das "R", das "I" ist immer noch nicht dabei...

*A b r _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2022)

ich nehme ein Z


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Passt beides....
*
A b r u z z e n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Einmal neu 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Das "F" wie Freiheit!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ f _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Passt 

_ f _ l _


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Logo 

_ f a l _


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zorro!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Natürlich 

_ f a l z


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Das "P" wie Pfingsten!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Klar ist die "P f a l z" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Das nächste....

*_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Kein "E" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2022)

Bitte ein N


----------



## frank63 (5 Juni 2022)

Aber klar....das "A"  , aber kein "N" !

*A _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juni 2022)

...mal das "G" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2022)

Versuche mal das "I"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2022)

Das "G" ist dabei  , das "i" leider nicht..

*A _ _ g _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2022)

Nein auch kein Otto!


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2022)

Ein Doppel L wink2


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2022)

Logo...sehr gut...

*A l l g _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2022)

Yoah passt...

*A l l g _ u*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2022)

...und noch das "Ä"


----------



## frank63 (6 Juni 2022)

Sehr gut.

*A l l g ä u*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Aber sicher 

_ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2022)

...und das "B" wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Beide nicht


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2022)

...dann das "E"


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Beide wieder nicht


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Knapp daneben


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2022)

Das "N" wie Nougat!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

hehe andere Richtung


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2022)

...mal das "Z" wink2


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Passt 

_ a _ _ _ _ z


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2022)

...und das "U"


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ a u _ _ _ z


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Geht doch 

L a u _ _ _ z


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2022)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Natürlich 

L a u _ _ t z


----------



## frank63 (7 Juni 2022)

Das "S" wie Socke!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Jo 

L a u s _ t z


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juni 2022)

...."i" :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Jo ist "L a u s i t z" :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

*--------*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2022)

Ich nehme mal das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

*--e--e--* ...ohne "R"


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

...leider ohne *I*da 


*--e--e--*


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*A-en-e--*


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

...ohne "S" und ohne "B" 


*A-en-e--*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2022)

Das "K" wie Kohle!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

...ohne "R" (zwei danach) und ohne "K"...(einen danach) wink2


*A-en-e--*


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Dann mal ein "T"


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


*Alente--*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


*Alente-o*


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Nehme mal ein "J"


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::WOW:


*Alentejo*


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juni 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Natürlich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2022)

Ich nehme das "A" wie Aber!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Sehr gut 

L _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Klasse 

L i _ _ _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2022)

Das "G" wie Genau!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Jetzt aber 

L i g _ _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Logo 

L i g _ r i e n


----------



## frank63 (9 Juni 2022)

Das "U" wie Unkraut....


....und tschüss!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2022)

Klar ist "L i g u r i e n" :thumbup:

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Juni 2022)

Das nächste wäre...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Juni 2022)

Das "A" ja  , das "E" leider nicht ....

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Keine Ida!


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Na klar....

*_ _ _ _ _ a n _*


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2022)

ich nehme das D


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Beantrage die Nutzung eines "S"


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich nehme das D




Das "D" ist dabei...
*
_ _ _ _ _ a n d*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Beantrage die Nutzung eines "S"




Die Benutzung des "S" wird abgelehnt! wink2


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Mal ein "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Logo....

*_ _ _ _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Okay....

*_ o _ _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Versuche mal das "G"


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Gut so...

*_ o g _ l a n d*


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Vogtland - nicht weit weg..


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Na, dann bitte ein V. Ups, war zu spät


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Klar passt....

*V o g _ l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Das T von Jbon kann man gelten lassen wink2


----------



## frank63 (12 Juni 2022)

Okay... 
*
V o g t l a n d*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Sissy warst der letzte bist dran


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Na gut, Rolli, überredet... 
Dann ratet mal schön...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Mal das "E"


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Zwei Treffer mit dem E:

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Ein "B" wie "Berta"?


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Haben wir nicht.


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Gibt's auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein S wie Sissy


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Haben wir.

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Ist auch drin.

*_ _ _ _ h e _ s _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Ein G wie ustaf?


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein T wie Toni


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Den Toni gibt's...

*_ _ _ _ h e _ s t _ _ _ e*


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Ein "I" muss einfach drin sein..


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Kein I, da muss ich euch leider enttäuschen...


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Ein U wie unterirdisch schlecht beim Raten (ich)


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Ist beides drin:

*_ _ _ _ h e n s t u n _ e*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

*_ _ _ _ h e n s t u n d e*

Na, jetzt habt ihr aber die Lösung, oder?


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Kaufe ein C


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Auch das C ist drin:

*_ _ _ c h e n s t u n d e*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Vorne das M


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Richtig:

*M _ _ c h e n s t u n d e*


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Ich würde tippen, es gibt ein Ä


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

*M ä _ c h e n s t u n d e*


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Nehme das "R"


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Rolli 

*M ä r c h e n s t u n d e*


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Logo 

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Passt 

_ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Schon besser 

_ _ _ _ i e n


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Nein kein Regen


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Dann das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Sonne ja aber nicht im Wort


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "M" wie Montag!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

neeneenee wink2


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "K" wie Kummer!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## jbon (13 Juni 2022)

Und wieder ein G wie ustaf?


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Das L ja das G nicht 

_ _ _ l i e n


----------



## TNT (13 Juni 2022)

Das t


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Knapp daneben


----------



## Tolotos (13 Juni 2022)

D wie Dora


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "U" wie Ungerecht!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Kein D aber das U 

_ _ u l i e n


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "P" wie Panik!


----------



## jbon (13 Juni 2022)

Wie wärs mit P? - upps zu spät


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Aber nur ein P 

_ p u l i e n


----------



## frank63 (13 Juni 2022)

Das "A" wie Apulien!


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2022)

Jawohl ist "A p u l i e n" :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Juni 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2022)

Starte mal mit einem "E"


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2022)

ich nehme ein F bitte


----------



## TNT (14 Juni 2022)

Ein G bitte


----------



## Tolotos (14 Juni 2022)

E, F, G... ?

Dann nehme ich noch ein "H".


----------



## Tolotos (14 Juni 2022)

(deleted weil doppelt...)


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Juni 2022)

Ich versuch mal ein O.


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Starte mal mit einem "E"




Logo...

*_ e _ _ e _ _ e _ _*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich nehme ein F bitte



Leider nein!


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ein G bitte[/QUOTE
> 
> Leider auch nicht...


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> E, F, G... ?
> 
> Dann nehme ich noch ein "H".




Ist dabei...

*H e _ _ e _ _ e _ _*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal ein O.




Leider nein....


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Juni 2022)

Und ist ein S drin?


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

Ja, ganz am Ende...

*H e _ _ e _ _ e _ s*


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Juni 2022)

Dann versuch ich es mal mit dem N.


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2022)

...das hübsche "R" bittet um Einlass wink2


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Juni 2022)

Ich versuch mal ein I.


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2022)

Das "U" leider nicht  ; das "R" und das "I" sind dabei ....

*H e i _ e _ r e i s*


----------



## Punisher (16 Juni 2022)

dann nehm ich ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2022)

Sicher....

*H e i _ e k r e i s*


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2022)

Versuche mal das "D"


----------



## frank63 (16 Juni 2022)

Was sonst...sehr gut...

*H e i d e k r e i s*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2022)

Dann ein neues

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (20 Juni 2022)

Oh, neue Mitspieler. Dann steig ich doch auch wieder ein.

Ein L wie Lange nicht hier gewesen


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2022)

Ist dabei 

_ _ _ _ _ _ l _ _


----------



## jbon (20 Juni 2022)

Ein "E" darf nicht fehlen


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2022)

Logo

_ e _ _ _ _ l e _


----------



## jbon (20 Juni 2022)

Ein "R" wie Rolli


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## jbon (20 Juni 2022)

Ein "Nnnnnn"?


----------



## TNT (20 Juni 2022)

Ich wähle das G


----------



## redfive (20 Juni 2022)

Und ein S oder auch gern mehrere


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2022)

Das N und S ja das G nein

_ e s _ _ _ le n


----------



## TNT (20 Juni 2022)

Eventuell ein k?


----------



## jbon (20 Juni 2022)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein "*W*" gibt (na ja, beinahe zumindest )


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juni 2022)

Ich nehm mal ein *T*


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2022)

Das W und T ja das K nicht

W e s t _ _ le n


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2022)

...das "F" mal bitte


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Und das A bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2022)

Beide dabei

"W est fa le n" TNT bist dran


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Ok dann will ich mal

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Nein kein R


----------



## redfive (21 Juni 2022)

Ich bleib beim S


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Ist dabei

_ _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## redfive (21 Juni 2022)

Das C auch?


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Das ist auch dabei 

C _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Bitte ein "E"


----------



## redfive (21 Juni 2022)

Das H im Angebot?


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

E geht immer 

C _ _ e _ s e e


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Auch das

C h _ e _ s e e


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

dann noch das M bitte


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Ch_emsee


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

ein "I" bleibt wohl übrig
ob man auch ein zweiteiliges Monsterwort wählen darf, gesamt 63 Buchstaben?


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Bingo der wunderschöne CHIEMSEE

it's your turn jbon


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Das Wortmonster hebe ich mir noch auf.


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Isch würde ein E nehmen


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

nur eins


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Einen Ludwig dazu


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ u _ _ _

ei freilich


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Hoppla ich wollte ein L , du gabst mir ein U

He he


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Kein L, also kein Verlust  
Aufpassen, jbon, aufpassen!


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2022)

Ich versuch mal ein D


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Nö


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Für mich ein V bitte


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Guter Vorschlag, aber nein


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Ein S musssss dabei sein


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ - _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ u _ s _

Eins nicht ganz, dafür aber 2


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2022)

Ein O vielleicht?


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Noch ein A bittedanke


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ein O vielleicht?


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ - _ o s _ _ _ _ _ _ u _ s _

gibt es


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2022)

Dann ein F bitte


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Noch ein A bittedanke



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ - _ o s _ _ _ a _ _ u _ s _

haben wir


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dann ein F bitte



haben wir nicht


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2022)

ich versuchs mit einem T


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

P wie pause


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

T _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ - _ o s t _ _ a _ _ u _ s t

Punisher - T ja, TNT - P nein


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Riecht nach Ü 😇


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

T _ _ _ _ n _ e _ - _ o s t _ _ a _ _ u _ s t
ein N ist da


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

und das Ü auch

T _ ü _ _ n _ e _ - _ o s t _ _ a _ _ u _ s t


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

H wie hanswurst 😜


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

T h ü _ _ n _ e _ - _ o s t _ _ a _ _ u _ s t

tada


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2022)

Ein R bitte


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Isch nehme noch einen G ustav dazu


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

T h ü r _ n _ e r - R o s t _ r a t _ u r s t

ein paar R für Punisher


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

T h ü r _ n g e r - R o s t _ r a t _ u r s t

sehr schön TNT


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Ein gourmet Stück

Die Thüringer Rostbratwurst

🤤🤤🤤


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Exaktemente, die heimatliche Nationalspeise, 
mach mal weiter.
Bin bis gegen 10 dann erstmal raus

T h ü r i n g e r - R o s t b r a t w u r s t


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Danke für das schöne Wort 😇


----------



## Mario_1980 (21 Juni 2022)

Ja da würd ich jetzt gern eine essen


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

So dann auf ein Neues 🙌 🙌 🙌 1 Wort - 9 Buchstaben
​_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juni 2022)

Dann fang ich mal mit dem *S* an.


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Leider nein Sissy


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juni 2022)

Aber doch sicher ein *E*, oder?


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juni 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal ein *N*.


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Auch das gibt es nicht


----------



## jbon (21 Juni 2022)

Wollen "A" kaufen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2022)

...mal das runde "O" versuchen !!


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Meine letzte Aktion heute

Das A ist dabei , ein O leider nicht

_ _ a _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juni 2022)

...das "R" begehrt Einlass


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2022)

Ein H bitte


----------



## Punisher (22 Juni 2022)

ein T bitte


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2022)

Das L dabei?


----------



## Max100 (22 Juni 2022)

Dann probiere ich mal ein V


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Gute Tipps 

_ h a r _ v a r _


----------



## Max100 (22 Juni 2022)

vielleicht ein T


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Bitte mal ein "D"


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Ist nicht dabei


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Auch kein T


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (22 Juni 2022)

Versuche das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Kein M aber 2x I und somit

_ h a r i v a r i

Jetzt ist aber gleich soweit 😁


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Versuche mal das "L"


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Nein kein L


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Würde ein Bayer oder Österreicher mitspielen wäre es längst gelöst 🤭


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Dann eben ein "C"


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Bingo Rolli, ein

CHARIVARI das ist ein traditioneller Schmuck für die Lederhose 😊


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Du bist wieder dran und ich arbeite jetzt mal weiter 😮‍💨


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2022)

Das C bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

Ein *A* wie *Aa*chen bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Kein C aber das A

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Ein D bidde


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Passt

_ _ _ _ a _d


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Ist auch ein B dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Kein B aber das N

_ _ _ _ a n d


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Ein H könnte doch der Anfang sein 🤗


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Weder Ende noch Anfang 😀


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2022)

..mal das Ü wie Übung bitte


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Aber das F könnte ein grandioser Anfang sein


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Beide nicht


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

R ich glaube ein R ist dabei


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Dein Glaube trügt 😂


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Ja sag mal

Ein L

Wenn das falsch ist bin ich eh raus 😪


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Das war doch wohl logisch

_ _ _ l a n d


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2022)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Nix "T"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2022)

...vorne das "E" bitte


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Isch möcht ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Das E ja das O nein

E _ _ l a n d


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

Ich nehm ein *G*, bitte.


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Nix "G"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juni 2022)

...dann das "M"


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Natürlich 

E m _ l a n d


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2022)

80 Meter entfernt von dem Fluss wurde ich geboren. Ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Klar ist das "E m s l a n d"


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2022)

Na dann!

- - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2022)

Nehme mal ein "E"


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2022)

Jawoll

- - - - - - e - - - -


----------



## jbon (22 Juni 2022)

Ohne "N" geht's aber nicht!


----------



## TNT (22 Juni 2022)

Auch das* R* ist immer eine gute Wahl


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2022)

Ohne n geht's wirklich nicht ohne r schon

- - - - - - e n - - -


----------



## Tolotos (22 Juni 2022)

Vom "ERNSTL" fehlt nun das S


----------



## jbon (22 Juni 2022)

ein "H" verbessert viele Worte


----------



## redfive (22 Juni 2022)

Mit s + h

- - - s - h e n - - -


----------



## Tolotos (23 Juni 2022)

Ein "T" bringt einen einen Schritt näher zur Lösung...


----------



## Darth Tittious (23 Juni 2022)

Ein "C" in Ehren kann keiner verwehren!


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2022)

Ein c ist natürlich dabei, kein t und auch kein i

- - - s c h e n - - -


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2022)

...mal das "W" versuchen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juni 2022)

Dann ist doch sicher ein *A* drin...


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2022)

Kein w, ein a, es wird langsam

- - a s c h e n - - -


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2022)

...das "Z" bitte


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2022)

Gerne

- - a s c h e n z - -


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2022)

...dann mal das "F"


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2022)

Jo

F - a s c h e n z - -


----------



## frank63 (23 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Lösung!


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2022)

Ich hab da son Gefühl

F l a s c h e n z - -


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2022)

Einer geht noch...

F l a s c h e n z u -


----------



## jbon (23 Juni 2022)

Ich bin mir total unsicher, ein "g" kann es doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## redfive (23 Juni 2022)

Der Flaschenzug


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Und los geht's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

...mal das "E" starten lassen


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

_ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e

reichlich vorhanden


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

...dann mal das "R", Meister


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

_ e _ e r _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e

ein "R" für die Jerry Maus


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

...mal die *I*ngrid versuchen..


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Muss ich kurz drüber nachdenken . . . . . . . 

Nein, vollkommen "I"-frei


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2022)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

...dann mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2022)

Ich nehm das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Kein "S", Rolli und Humor habe ich leider noch nie gehabt, frank, also kein "H" 

Aber mit dem "N" sieht's besser aus

_ e _ e r _ _ n _ e n _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango...


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

nope, weder "T" noch "M"


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

...dann das "U" bitte


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

na, ok, ich will mal nicht so sein, Marco

_ e u e r _ _ n _ e n _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2022)

Das "F" wie Frank!


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Nehmen wir

F e u e r _ _ n _ e n _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

...das "Z" bitte


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Wie kommt man nur darauf, ein "Z", wie gewünscht

F e u e r z _ n _ e n _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2022)

Das "W" wie Wolke!


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

stimmt

F e u e r z _ n _ e n _ _ w _ e


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juni 2022)

*A*ha !!!


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

ist ein Uhu mit Sprachfehler, ich weiß schon. ein A, der Herr

F e u e r z a n _ e n _ _ w _ e


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2022)

Das "B" wie Beule!


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Etwas falsch geschrieben, das Wort, aber passt schon.

F e u e r z a n _ e n b _ w _ e


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2022)

Das "L" wie Liebe!


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Ich liebe diese Spiel, na klar

F e u e r z a n _ e n b _ w l e


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2022)

Ein G wie Gerd


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

mit "K" wärs lustiger, aber "G" ist angenommen

F e u e r z a n g e n b _ w l e


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!!!


----------



## jbon (24 Juni 2022)

Es ergibt sich dann die berühmte

F e u e r z a n g e n b o w l e

und damit übergebe ich das Wort an frank63


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Ich mach's mir einfach und wünsch mir ein "E"


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## redfive (25 Juni 2022)

Das R dabei?


----------



## Punisher (25 Juni 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Ist ein T dabei?


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

So die Buchstaben e,a,r,n sind dabei, das "T" leider nicht...

*_ a r _ _ r _ _ _ e r _ a n _ *


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Ein L bitte


----------



## redfive (25 Juni 2022)

Und ein S bitte auch


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Das "L" 2x, das "S" leider nicht!

*_ a r _ _ r _ _ l e r l a n _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2022)

Nehme das "D"


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Ich tippe auf das "G"


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Beide sind dabei...

*_ a r _ _ r g _ l e r l a n d*


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

ein "K"


----------



## redfive (25 Juni 2022)

Ein M?


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Beide sind dabei...

*M a r k g r _ _ l e r l a n d*

Das "G" war leider an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Ich hole mal ein "ä" aus dem Archiv


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Passt....

*M a r k g r ä _ l e r l a n d*


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Eventuell das F


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Logo.....

*M a r k g r ä f l e r l a n d*


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Okidoki dann mach ich weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Ich klaue dir das "N" aus dem Namen, wenn es ok ist?


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Diebstahl sinnlos KEIN N dabei


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Das "m" wie Mango


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Auch keine M ango im Angebot


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Und wie üblich das "Eeee"?


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

....und das "Rrrrrrrr?


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Da kommen wir der Sache näher 

_ _ r _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Ssssschnell noch ein "Sssss"


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Ein S x2 ist immer dabei - das C fehlt auch hier

S _ r _ _ _ e _ s _


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Jetzt werden die "*T*"'s gesprengt, Mr Dynamite


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Verdamm mich 



T ist dabei

S t r _ _ t e _ s e


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Oder das "I", wie Ida


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juni 2022)

Ich versuch's mit dem *A*.


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Also ein O such ich vergeblich, bei der Ida sieht es besser aus 

S t r i _ t e _ s e


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Ein A --- selbstverständlich 

S t r i _ t e a s e 

👄


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2022)

Das "P" wie Paula!


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Bingo Ringo

Ein heisser STRIPTEASE

It´s your turn frank63


----------



## redfive (26 Juni 2022)

Schade, zu spät


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2022)

Weiter gehts...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2022)

Kein "F"!


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2022)

dann ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Juni 2022)

Ein "N" ist dabei

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## jbon (26 Juni 2022)

ein "G" wie ustaf?


----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)

Ein S geht immer


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## redfive (26 Juni 2022)

Ich bleib beim M


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Tolotos (26 Juni 2022)

Und ein "R".


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2022)

...und das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2022)

Das "S" und das "M" sind dabei, kein a,d,g,p,r

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ m _ _ s _ n _*


----------



## jbon (27 Juni 2022)

Wie sieht's mit dem "O" aus?


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2022)

Ist dabei..

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ m o _ s _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## redfive (27 Juni 2022)

Das L bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2022)

Keine Dose, aber das "L"!

*L _ _ _ s l _ m o _ s _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juni 2022)

...mal die *I*ngrid


----------



## redfive (27 Juni 2022)

Das X bitte


----------



## jbon (27 Juni 2022)

Will ich jetzt wirklich "E" sagen, ich weiss nicht so richtig, na gut "Eeeeee"


----------



## frank63 (27 Juni 2022)

Passen alle...

*L u x u s l i m o u s i n e*


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Dann darf ich wohl wieder:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango.


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Nope, kein "M"


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e e

4 x E, gut gemacht


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Die Sonne scheint hier leider nicht!


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2022)

Hier schon. Das "A" wie Annemarie!


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Ohne *A*nnemarie!


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## redfive (28 Juni 2022)

Ein U dabei?


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

"N", ja
"U", nein
_ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ e n _ e e


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Kein S, danke


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2022)

Ein T vielleicht?


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ t e n t e e

Na sicher doch!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2022)

...das "M" bitte


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

das musst du behalten🤷‍♂️


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2022)

...dann mal das nette "B"


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ e n b _ _ t e n t e e

Ließ sich einbauen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2022)

...und jetzt das "L" bitte


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

_ _ _ _ e n b l _ t e n t e e

jawoll ja


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2022)

...mal das "H" versuchen


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

H _ _ _ e n b l _ t e n t e e

Gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2022)

...der *O*tto begehrt Einlass


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

H o _ _ e n b l _ t e n t e e
beinahe als ob Otto wüsste, wo er hin muss


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2022)

...hat *P*aula ihm gesagt


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

H o p _ e n b l _ t e n t e e
Paula aber sicher nicht alleine?


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

H o p f e n b l _ t e n t e e
ei freilich


----------



## Tolotos (28 Juni 2022)

Ü wie Bl*Ü*te...



jbon schrieb:


> ei freilich


auf Englisch: "Egg freelight..."


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Rischdisch

*Hopfenblütentee *

aber natürlich in der gekühlten Variante, mit ohne Teekanne

Deine Drehung - Tolotos, your turn


----------



## Tolotos (28 Juni 2022)

Na dann versuche ich mal mein Glück...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​(Tipp: Es ist ein Kunstwort - ich hoffe, das ist hier erlaubt...)


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Starten wir doch mal mit einem "N"


----------



## Tolotos (28 Juni 2022)

Leider kein "N". 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​


----------



## jbon (28 Juni 2022)

Als letztes von mir heute ein "S"


----------



## Tolotos (28 Juni 2022)

Oh, jetzt muss ich zählen. Ich hätte doch ein anderes Wort nehmen sollen.

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _


----------



## redfive (29 Juni 2022)

ein C?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juni 2022)

...das "F" bitte mal


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

Keiner wollte das "*E*" bisher, dann also ich.


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2022)

Ein H bitte


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Ich nehme ein U


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Juni 2022)

Ich versuch's mal mit dem *R*.


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Wenn man die letzten 4 gewünschten Buchstaben zusammen setzt ergibt das 

R U H E !!! 😁😁😁


----------



## Tolotos (29 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Wenn man die letzten 4 gewünschten Buchstaben zusammen setzt ergibt das
> 
> R U H E !!! 😁😁😁






Mit den Buchstaben wird es vermutlich leicht:

S U _ E R C _ _ _ F R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ C E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ E _ _ S C H


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

Hab da so 'ne Ahnung und nehme ein "P"


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Ich stehe auf der Leitung und nehme ein I wie Intelligenz...


----------



## Tolotos (29 Juni 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Hab da so 'ne Ahnung und nehme ein "P"


Treffer. Und das "I" ist ein Volltreffer.

Jetzt ist es vermutlich so gut wie gelöst...

S U P E R C _ _ I F R _ _ I _ I S _ I C E _ P I _ _ I _ E _ I S C H


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

ein kategorisches "L" bitte


----------



## Tolotos (29 Juni 2022)

S U P E R C _ L I F R _ _ I L I S _ I C E _ P I _ L I _ E _ I S C H

Möchtest du lösen?


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

Nee, da gibt's in 2 Filmen 2 unterschiedliche Versionen, also nur ein "X" bitte


----------



## Tolotos (29 Juni 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Nee, da gibt's in 2 Filmen 2 unterschiedliche Versionen, also nur ein "X" bitte


Ich habe die "offiziellste" eingedeutschte genommen.

S U P E R C _ L I F R _ _ I L I S _ I C E X P I _ L I _ E _ I S C H


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

Ich lasse jemand anderen lösen, war erst dran, aber ein bisschen noch, also "A"


----------



## Tolotos (29 Juni 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Ich lasse jemand anderen lösen, war erst dran, aber ein bisschen noch, also "A"



S U P E R C A L I F R A _ I L I S _ I C E X P I A L I _ E _ I S C H

Wenn ihr künstlich zögert, rate ich selbst mit... 🤣


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

TNT ist dran, aber ich nehme ein "G", mein 63 Zeichenmonster hebe ich mir lieber noch auf, habe morgen wenig Zeit..


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Sorry aber ich weiss es nicht

Ein P


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich weiss es nicht
> 
> Ein P


Ein Mary Poppins Verleugner, nee. nee


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Scheint so. Dafür könnte ich dir jeden Ork vom HdR mit Namen und Adresse nennen 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

Okay, ich löse und du bist trotzdem dran, okay?
Und dann zähl schon mal auf


----------



## Tolotos (29 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich weiss es nicht
> 
> Ein P


"P" hatten wir leider schon.
Den fehlenden Buchstaben müsstest gerade du am besten finden...



jbon schrieb:


> Ein Mary Poppins Verleugner, nee. nee


Ja, schockierend!


S U P E R C A L I F R A G I L I S _ I C E X P I A L I G E _ I S C H


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Ein T vielleicht


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Wenn das stimmt,erklärt ihr mir erstmal was das bedeuten soll 🤓


----------



## jbon (29 Juni 2022)

Biddä schön:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercalifragilisticexpialigetisch


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Ok again what learned wie loddar sagen würde 😅😅


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Morgen geht's dann hier weiter - good night 🥱


----------



## Tolotos (29 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ein T vielleicht


Yesss, es ist gelöst!

S u p e r c a l i f r a g i l i s t i c e x p i a l i g e t i s c h

jbon hat ja schon die Erklärung verlinkt.

"Mary Poppins" (das Original) gehört zu den Klassikern, die man gesehen haben sollte.
(OK, man sollte Musicals schon grundsätzlich mögen, sonst taugt's doch nicht.)


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Alles einsteigen, die wilde Fahrt geht weiter, neues Spiel neues Glück ☻️☻️☻️

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (30 Juni 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig...


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Natürlich darf ein E nicht fehlen 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2022)

Das N auch dabei?


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Juni 2022)

Hmmm*M*mmmm...


----------



## frank63 (30 Juni 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Leider kein N und M aber ein R ist dabei

*_ _ _ _ _ r _ _ e*


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Juni 2022)

Na *S*owas...


----------



## jbon (30 Juni 2022)

Das 2. "T" von TNT bitte


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Eigentlich gibt's keine Buchstaben aus meinem Nick aber ich mach mal ne Ausnahme Gruß TN.

_ _ _ _ _ r s t e


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2022)

ich versuch mal das H


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Das kann ich nicht finden


----------



## jbon (30 Juni 2022)

Das "G" von Gewitter sucht Asyl


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Kein Gewitter 🌝 in Sicht


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2022)

L vielleicht?


----------



## jbon (30 Juni 2022)

ein *C *wie celebboard oder CPC?


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Kein C aber ein L tatsächlich und damit 

_ l _ _ _ r s t e


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal das A

Muss nicht drei mal dabei sein


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal das A


----------



## jbon (30 Juni 2022)

*B* folgt nach


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Leider kein A aber das B trägt zur Lösung bei

_ l _ b _ r s t e


----------



## jbon (30 Juni 2022)

Ich will ein "Ü", ich will, ich will


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2022)

Ein K wie kacken


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Ein Ü für den Herrn

_ l _ b ü r s t e


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Auch das ist dabei und ich hoffe ihr nutzt das Ding auch

K l _ b ü r s t e


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2022)

*O*ch ja, gelegentlich zum Haare kämmen


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Alles klar in Bayern nennen wir das Ding Scheissbesen aber hier sagen wir hochdeutsch korrekt 

KLOBÜRSTE

Damit macht Mr. Redfive weiter


----------



## Tolotos (30 Juni 2022)

(edit - zu spät, schon gelöst)
Dann kaufe ich schonmal im Voraus ein "A".


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

Nehm ich jetzt ein Wort mit A?...ja

- a - - - a - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juli 2022)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## TNT (1 Juli 2022)

Und ein F wie Freitag


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

E und N dabei, kein F

- a - - - a - - e n - - - e - e


----------



## jbon (1 Juli 2022)

Für mir bitte ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2022)

Nehme das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

Nimmst Du auch drei S? Kein R

S a - - - a s - e n s - - e - e


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate.


----------



## jbon (1 Juli 2022)

Ein "P" pewirpt sich um einen Posten


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

T ja, P nein, ups, hab ein N vergessen

S a n - - a s t e n s - - e - e


----------



## jbon (1 Juli 2022)

dann bitte ein "K"


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

Ja und ja und das P ist auch dabei. Ich sollte nachts vielleicht mal schlafen

S a n d k a s t e n s p - e - e


----------



## jbon (1 Juli 2022)

dann gibt es möglicherweise auch ein "I" wie Ida


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

Jo

S a n d k a s t e n s p i e - e


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

Frank darf seine Förmchen mitbringen!

S a n d k a s t e n s p i e l e


----------



## redfive (1 Juli 2022)

Frank darf seine Förmchen mitbringen!

S a n d k a s t e n s p i e l e


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Keine Förmchen....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Zu 17,4% gibt es ein "*E*" in diesem Wort


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Gerade soeben...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e *


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

Ne dicke Berta bitte


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Ein "*N*" ist auch recht wahrscheinlich


----------



## redfive (2 Juli 2022)

Das L bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "B" und das "N" ja, das "L" leider nicht..

*_ _ _ n b _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Ich hätte noch ein "U" übrig


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das passt leider nicht zum Wort...


----------



## redfive (2 Juli 2022)

Dann vielleicht das R?


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

Oder ein V?


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "R" ja, das "V" leider nicht...

*_ _ _ n b _ r _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...das lecker "A" bitte


----------



## Tolotos (2 Juli 2022)

Wie wäre es mit einem "S"?


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

Eine Ida muss dabei sein


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "A" und das "S" ja, keine "Ida", das "U" war schon mal fehlt was...

*_ a _ n b _ r s _ e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Klar...

*_ a _ n b _ r s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...mal das "U" mit Ohren


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Logo....

*_ a _ n b ü r s t e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2022)

Das Z wie Zoo


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...und das nette "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Passen beide....

*Z a h n b ü r s t e*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...endlich mal wieder was einfaches !!!


--------


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

---e----


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

ein *G*, wie ganz einfach


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## redfive (2 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht sogar *r*ichtig einfach?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...ohne "G" ohne "R" und ohne "I" 


*---e----*


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

Ein A steht jedem Wort gut zu Gesicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

ein "S" wie Super-Moderator?


----------



## redfive (2 Juli 2022)

L im Angebot?


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...ahaaa !!!  ...ohne "B"


*A--elm-s*


----------



## redfive (2 Juli 2022)

*U*ih


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

*A--elmus*


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "F" wie Frank.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

*A-felmus*


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Das ist doch diese komische Frucht, gegen die ich allergisch bin.

"P" ist der vermisste Buchstabe


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

*Apfelmus*


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Easy!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

E wie Erfolg:

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

nö


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Dafür gibt es leider keine Punkte


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss.


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Daneben


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

_ _ _ _ e _ _ o _ _
gibt's


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...bitte mal das kurvige "S"


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

_ _ s s e _ _ o _ _

sind gleich 2 hineingeflutscht


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Das "C" hat bei mir immer eine Chance

_ _ s s e _ _ o c _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...mal das "H" versuchen !!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

wie man nur auf so eine Idee kommen kann
Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Korn.


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

_ _ s s e _ _ o c k
exactamente


----------



## Marco2 (2 Juli 2022)

...na dann das "N"


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

das N auch jetzt noch nicht ^^ 
Und auch kein D


----------



## frank63 (2 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

R _ s s e _ _ o c k
yes Sir


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Union!


----------



## jbon (3 Juli 2022)

Das Wort ist total "U"-frei


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

*A*lso, ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juli 2022)

...mal das "B" wie BITTE !!!


----------



## jbon (3 Juli 2022)

R a s s e _ _ o c k

anscheinend schon, red


----------



## jbon (3 Juli 2022)

R a s s e _ b o c k
Bitte sehr


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

*L*ag irgendwie nah, morgen geht's weiter


----------



## jbon (3 Juli 2022)

Der "*R a s s e l b o c k*" ist neben dem "Hanghuhn" ein wichtiges Tier meiner heimatlichen Tierwelt.
Wer die nicht kennt, googelt mal.

Redfive ist dann also dran.


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht's.

- - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)

Ein E wäre scheee 😁


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Sogar zwei

- - - - - e - - - - - - e


----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)

Gimme a S please


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Auch das

S - - - - e - - - - - - e


----------



## jbon (3 Juli 2022)

Is it a bird, is it a plane, no it's a Super-"*N*"


----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)

There must be a A


----------



## Marco2 (3 Juli 2022)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

N + T dabei, C + A leider nicht

S - - t - e n - - - - - e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Oskar.


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Nicht dabei


----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)

Ein P eventuell?


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Dürfen's auch drei sein

Sp - t - e n - - - p p e


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

?


----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)

Ein Z muss sein


----------



## Tolotos (3 Juli 2022)

Und was ist mit "U"?


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Ja, ja

Sp - t z e n - - u p p e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Isda

Sp i t z e n - - u p p e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2022)

Das "G" wie Golf.


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

Auch das

Sp i t z e n g - u p p e


----------



## frank63 (3 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Rücken!


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2022)

So sieht's aus

Sp i t z e n g r u p p e


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Na logo...das "E"

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Aber kein "A"!


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

Das L dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Bitte mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Kein "L" und auch kein "S", nur das "R"!

*_ e _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Jawohl ja..

*_ e _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...und das "G"


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Das "B" ja, das "G" nicht...

*_ e _ _ b r _ _ _ _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Nehme mal das "C"


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Eine Ida sollte dabei sein


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Das "C" ja, das "I" leider nicht.

*_ e _ _ b r _ _ c _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Logo...

*_ e _ _ b r _ _ c h e n*


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Ein Walter evtl?


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Kein "W", aber das "T"!

*_ e t t b r _ t c h e n*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Nehme ein M


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Und ein Ö und das

Mettbrötchen 

sollte schmecken 🤤


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2022)

Passt...

*M e t t b r ö t c h e n*


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Dann wieder icke 😁

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Viel Spaß ☻️


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*S*chauen wir mal


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Jetzt hätte ich beinahe vergessen, was das Wort ist...

Aber mit fällt ein, dass kein S dabei ist 😄


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*N*och hast Du ja freie Auswahl


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Nope kein N


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*I*rgendwas muss ja dabei sein


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Auch kein I, sorry


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*E*twas schleppend der Start


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Bingoooo jetzt isser drin im Spiel 🤣

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

Wurde ja auch Zei*T*


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Auch das

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ t


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*L*äuft


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Jetzt geht was

_ _ _ l _ _ _ _ e _ _ t


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Da rollt ein "*R*" heran


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Ja ja am abend gemütlich daherkommen und das halbe Wort lösen, das hab ich gerne 😁

_ _ _ l _ _ _ r e _ _ t


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

n*U*r wegen des r?


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Kein U am Abend


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

"*A*" am Abend erquickend und labend?


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*H*ab's auch auf die Couch geschafft


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Wir kommen dem Wörtlein immer näher

_ _ h l a _ _ r e _ a t

zum Laptop gewechselt und schon flutscht das


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

*S*o kanns einfach nicht weitergehen


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*K*eine Ahnung


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

K _ h l a _ _ r e _ a t

Kein S


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2022)

*G*anz langsam wird's was


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

ich transformiere mein abgelehntes u in ein hochwertiges "*Ü*"


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Jetzt habt ihr mich erwischt, konnte man heute gut gebrauchen

K ü h l a g g r e g a t

jbon ist dran


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Jippy, los geht's 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Ein E reduziert die Striche


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
um genau 2


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Auch die Ida sollte entstrichen


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E _ _ _ e i _ _ _ i _ _ _ _ _
sogar zwei I'den


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Mache wir das eiS komplettotutti


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E _ _ _ e i _ s _ i _ _ _ _ _

ein einzel S


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Ein listige *L*una dabei???


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

weder listige Luna noch lustiger Lurch


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Und ne liebe Libelle...

Nein dann einen getrengen Kurt


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Kompletely K-Los


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Sabbal*O*t


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Heisst das nicht Sabberlatz? Kein O


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Dann einen *T*heo Lingen


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E _ _ _ e i t s t i _ _ _ _ _

tatsächlich zwei T


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Eine *H*annelore evtl


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

gibt's in der Nachbarschaft aber nicht im Wort


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Gimme please a


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

I give it back, you're now a B keeper


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

No B??? But you have a 

 for me??


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E n _ _ e i t s t i _ _ _ n _

auf meinen Spickzettel gelunst, wa? 2 x N


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Hadda ein G????


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E n _ _ e i t s t i _ _ _ n g

und auch Möhrchen


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Wo ist Mööööhrchen????


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E n d _ e i t s t i _ _ _ n g
Achtung, Achtung, TNT wird aufgefordert sein Kettenwort zu korrigieren
Aber d ist okay


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

MÖÖÖÖÖrci für Hinweischen

Ein UUUUUU


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

E n d _ e i t s t i _ _ u n g

immer gerne, u ist uuunendlich nützlich


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

ENDZEITSTIMMUNG

wegen CPC?


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

na freilich, war doch schwer verbreitet

*E N D Z E I T S T I M M U N G*

und du darfst wieder


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Kunstwort

_ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...mal das "E" wie Erde


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

ein höchst spekulatives "S"


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Nein ausnahmsweise mal kein E


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Auch kein S


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...das "M" bitte


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Nöööp kein M


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Ich tippe auf ein quadrupeliges "AAAA"


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Auch das A hat hier keinen Platz

Das macht euch fertig, keiner der sicheren Treffer dabei


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

ein B wie Bääh?


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

no fuckin B!!!!!


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

ein hartes B aber ganz sicher "*P*ppppeee"


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...mal das nette "O"


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

he he weder P noch O....was bleibt denn noch??????


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

ein üpp, üpp, *Y*psilon


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

na na na jetzt nicht mit den abc-sonderlingen daherkommen

kein* Y*ps


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

ein *V *wie Versuch war es wert


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Auch das Vögelchen suchst du hier vergeblich


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

na gut, ein *J*, wie Jim Panse?


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Jetzt kommt er wieder mit nem Aussätzigen des dt. ABC´s 

Auch der* j* bon ist nicht dabei


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

der *D*, wie Dynamite


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Langsam wird´s mir peinlich...ist auch nicht da


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

*U*


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Okay, also muss es ein ordinäres "N" geben


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Ein SEHR künstliches Wort. Ist es ein Akronym?

Ich kaufe ein "Z"


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

uiuiuiui jetzt geht´s dahin mit dem sprengmeister

_ u _ z


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Ein SEHR künstliches Wort. Ist es ein Akronym?
> 
> Ich kaufe ein "Z"



Musste erst gockeln, kein Akronym....


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Ein *H* wie Habenichts


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme ein "R".


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Auch das ...

H u _ z

kein F


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Tolo wollte gar kein F, muddu korrigieren


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Jep das war´s

H U R Z Hape Kerkeling


naja sollte bekannt sein

Tolo it´s your turn


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Da das letzte Rätsel so kurz war, nun ein ganzer Satz:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

E wie immer das E biddeschööön


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...3 mal das "a"


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Leider nur zwei A

(edit) Ich sehe gerade, dass das Forum doppelte Leerzeichen als Worttrenner rausfiltert. 

_ A _ - _ A _ _ E - _ E _ E _ - _ _ _ - E _ _ - _ _ _ _.


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

B bbbbitte


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

100 g "N" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...drei Gramm "S" bitte, es darf auch etwas mehr sein !!!


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Bitte...

_ A S   _ A N _ E   _ E B E N   _ S _   E _ N   _ _ _ _.


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Eine Prise D bitte


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Nur ein D

D A S - _ A N _ E - _ E B E N - _ S _ - E _ N - _ _ _ _.


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Ein Stäubchen L könnte das Wort zur Lösung bringen


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Ich glaube, ihr kommt der Lösung immer näher... 

D A S - _ A N _ E - L E B E N - _ S _ - E _ N - _ _ _ _.


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

T sollte dabei sein


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...mal das "Z" bitte


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

Ihr möchtet lösen?

D A S   _ A N Z E   L E B E N   _ S T   E _ N   _ _ _ Z.


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Q pleaze


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...und die *I*ngrid freut sich


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

D A S  _ A N Z E   L E B E N   I S T   E I N   Q _ I Z.

Na los, nur noch zwei.


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Einen Gustav biddeschööööön


----------



## Tolotos (4 Juli 2022)

D A S  G A N Z E   L E B E N   I S T   E I N   Q _ I Z.

Bin jetzt weg.
Wer löst macht weiter...


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juli 2022)

...mal auf die schnelle das "U"


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

bei mir, wie immer ganz einfach !!!


*--------

*


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Vorm Schlafengehen nehme ich ein X und wenn ich aufwache und es ist dabei, weiss ich dass es dabei ist

Haaaallllleeeelllluuuuujaaaaaaaaa (schreibt man da so?)


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...nix "X" ...mit einem Gruß nach Bayern !!


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Noch einer vorm Schlafengehen 

EIN B WIE BERLIN 

Gruß in die Hauptstadt 😁


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

*----b---*


----------



## Punisher (5 Juli 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...ohne "R"


*----b---*


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

*M*oin!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...auch ohne "M"


*----b---*


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...auch keine *I*da


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Einmalig!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...nix mit "E" 


*----b---*


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Ein uriges U bitte


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Ein "O" von oben gefallen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...ohne "O"


*-u--b---*


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

ein *S*iggi fehlt noch in den Reihen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

*-ussb---*


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Ich bin mal bescheiden und hätte gern ein "*L*", aber nur eins bitte


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...na wenn schon, denn schon !!! *-ussb-ll*


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

"*A*" sagte das O und X-te davon


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

*-ussball*


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Na gut, dann halt das V, oder war es ein PH, ach nein ist ja ein

*"F"*


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2022)

Schade da war er schneller


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

*Fussball*


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Rolli, ich überlasse dir das Wort für ein einzelnes "Like", wenn du willst?


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2022)

Nee mach mal hab noch was zu tun


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Okay dann wird's tierisch schwer

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Mit Adam fing alles an 😇


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2022)

Ein A wie Arbeit


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

_ a _ _ _ a _ _ _

Autsch, schon zu über 20% gelöst


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "N"


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Never ever an N


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...das "S"


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

S a s _ _ a _ _ _

2 x s, der Herr


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Und ein vollkommen E-freies Wort


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Das T bitte


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

S a s _ u a _ _ _

passt so


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

S a s _ u a t _ _
und ein T haben wir auch


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

*Q*uasi gelöst


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

S a s q u a t _ _

nicht schlecht, gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...das "C" bitte


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

S a s q u a t c _

c wie ciemlich richtig


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

*H*ab ich mal bei den Hendersons getroffen


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Nach meinem Auflug ins Reich der einheimische Fabeltiere letztens, diesmal ein Abstecher in die höchst seriöse Wissenschaft der Kryptozoologie.

Wir präsentieren den *S A S Q U A T C H*, aka Mr. Bigfoot.

Als Belohnung darf sich *redfive* eine Umarmung des kräftigen Kerlchens abholen und falls er das überlebt mit dem nächsten Wort weitermachen.


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Wie gesagt, kenne schon einen, eigentlich ganz nettes Kerlchen 

Mit - - - - - - - - geht's weiter


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Machen bestimmt auch gute Bettvorleger,

but now for something completely different:

"E"


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

*A*


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Beides dabei

- a - - a - e -


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

ein vorsichtiges "B"?


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Nö


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...mal das nette "U"


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

So nett das auch ist, Nö


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...dann das "N"


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Wie in Nö?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...jetzte das "S"


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Jaaaaaaaaa 

- a - - a - e s


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "R"


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Jetzt läuft's

- a - - a r e s


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...das "F" vielleicht


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Nicht dabei


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Ein ganz gutes "G"?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...mal das "K"


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Keine KG


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Aber ein "D" wird es wohl geben


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

doppe*L*t gemoppe*L*t


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Macht das Forum automatisch

- a l - a r e s


----------



## Marco2 (5 Juli 2022)

...mal das "P" bitte


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Aber gerne

P a l - a r e s


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## redfive (5 Juli 2022)

Jawoll, das Palmares und Frank darf sich diesen Sieg in seins schreiben


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## jbon (6 Juli 2022)

Ein "E" ist wirklich meistens dabei!


----------



## TNT (6 Juli 2022)

Auch das S sollte dabei sein


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2022)

Beide dabei....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## TNT (6 Juli 2022)

Ein A eventuell auch?


----------



## frank63 (6 Juli 2022)

Sicher...


*_ a _ _ _ _ a s _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## redfive (6 Juli 2022)

R auch dabei?


----------



## TNT (6 Juli 2022)

Und ein T bitttte


----------



## pold1 (6 Juli 2022)

ein *C *wie celebboard ist auch mit an Bord ?


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juli 2022)

...das "N" schreit ...WIR wollen rein


----------



## Tolotos (6 Juli 2022)

Wo ein "N" ist, darf ein "M" nicht fehlen...


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2022)

Das "R" und das "T" und auch das "C" sind dabei, dem "N" und dem "M" wird der Einlass verwehrt. Sorry ....

*_ a _ r _ _ a s c _ _ t e*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2022)

...mal das "H" bitte


----------



## jbon (7 Juli 2022)

dann also ein kräftiges "K"


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2022)

Beide dabei...

*_ a _ r _ k a s c h _ t e*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "P"


----------



## jbon (7 Juli 2022)

ein rundes "o" bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2022)

Logo....

*P a p r _ k a s c h o t e*


----------



## jbon (7 Juli 2022)

Ein "*I*" ist langezogen immer ein Zeichen des "Das ist jetzt aber nicht meins, Iiiiiii"


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2022)

Klar was sonst....

*P a p r i k a s c h o t e*


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

- - - - e - - - - - - - - - - e - - - - -

gibt es


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "R"


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

- - - - e r - - - - - - - - - e - - - - -

auch das


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

...und das "N"


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

- - - - e r - - - - - - - - - e n - - - -
na sicher


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

..jetzt das "A"


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

- - - - e r - - - - a - - - - e n - - a -

ist drin


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

...das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme mal das "C"!


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

- - - - e r s c - - a c - - - e n - - a -
Beides lies sich unterbringen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

...dann das "H"


----------



## redfive (8 Juli 2022)

Das L sollte auch drin sein


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

mit H
- - - - e r s c h - a c h - - e n - - a -


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

mit L
- - l - e r s c h l a c h - - e n - - a l


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

kein I


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## redfive (8 Juli 2022)

*Ö*hm, ja, ich denke...


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

- ö l - e r s c h l a c h t - e n - - a l

wir nähern uns dem Ziel


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

...das "V" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Konrad


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

V ö l k e r s c h l a c h t - e n k - a l
nicht schlecht, die Herren


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Doris!


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

V ö l k e r s c h l a c h t d e n k - a l
sehr richtig


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Musik!


----------



## jbon (8 Juli 2022)

Das
V ö l k e r s c h l a c h t d e n k m a l

Habe ich gekeucht beim Treppensteigen!

frank63 - du bist dran!


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (9 Juli 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## redfive (9 Juli 2022)

Ein S ist hoffentlich dabei


----------



## redfive (9 Juli 2022)

Ein S ist hoffentlich dabei


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Eins ist dabei..

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Tolotos (9 Juli 2022)

Und ein "T".


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Leider kein "T"!


----------



## jbon (9 Juli 2022)

Wolle "E" kaufe?


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Wolle nicht...


----------



## jbon (9 Juli 2022)

*N*a gut, versuchen wir das mal "N"


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Schon besser...

*_ _ n _ s _ _ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## redfive (9 Juli 2022)

Wo ein s ist kann da R nicht weit sein


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

...bitte mal das nette "T"


----------



## jbon (9 Juli 2022)

Ich finde, ein "G" würde sicherlich gut aussehen in obigem Wort


----------



## Tolotos (10 Juli 2022)

Wenn es die alle nicht gibt, versuche ich es mit dem Gegenteil:
Bitte ein "Y"


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Ein selten gebrauchtes Ü bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Kein "R", das "T" ist immer noch nicht dabei,das Y und das Ü fehlen ebenfalls, nur das "G" hat einen Platz im Wort!

*_ _ n _ s _ _ _ _ _ n g*


----------



## Punisher (10 Juli 2022)

ich nehme ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

....nicht dabei das "F"!


----------



## Punisher (10 Juli 2022)

ein k vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Punisher (10 Juli 2022)

dann ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ n _ s _ _ h _ _ n g*


----------



## jbon (10 Juli 2022)

*Ä*äh, wie bitte?


----------



## redfive (10 Juli 2022)

Das L bitte


----------



## Punisher (10 Juli 2022)

wie ist's mit nem P?


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Kein Äah, kein P, aber das "L"!

*_ _ n _ s _ _ h l _ n g*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "U" bitte


----------



## Punisher (10 Juli 2022)

ich versuchte das M


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Sehr gut das "U", das "M" nicht...

*_ _ n u s _ _ h l u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "B"


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Sehr gut...

*B _ n u s _ _ h l u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...und das "Z" bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Klaro...

*B _ n u s z _ h l u n g*


----------



## jbon (10 Juli 2022)

*O*ho


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Johoooo....

*B o n u s z _ h l u n g*


----------



## Tolotos (10 Juli 2022)

Oh, ich nehme ein "O"...


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Zu spät....


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

*a*ha


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Logo...

*B o n u s z a h l u n g*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

*------ 

*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Einmalig.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...leider ohne "E"


*------*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

*-r----*


----------



## jbon (10 Juli 2022)

Ein "N" wie Nikolaus


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...ohne "N"  


*-r----*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...auch ohne "U" 


*-r----*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...auch kein "I" dabei

*-r----*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

*-ro---*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...jup !!!


*-ro-c-*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Hurra.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

*-ro-ch*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "F" wie Figur.


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

_*Fro-ch*_


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sieg!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

*Frosch*


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Geht weiter...

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...mal bitte das "A"


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Klar....

*_ a _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...dann das "E"


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Leider nein...


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das nette "N"


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Supi...

*_ a n _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## Tolotos (10 Juli 2022)

Geht ein "T"?


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Kein "D" und auch kein "T"!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...mal die *I*ngrid fragen


----------



## redfive (10 Juli 2022)

Ein L?


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Kein "I" und auch kein "L"!


----------



## redfive (10 Juli 2022)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Auch kein "F"!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...mal das "o" bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Passt...

*_ a n _ o*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "M"


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Es läuft...

*M a n _ o*


----------



## redfive (10 Juli 2022)

Ein leckeres G


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Genau...

*M a n g o*


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2022)

Na dann

- - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse.


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2022)

Kein E


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht das "R" wie Richtig...


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2022)

Ein A, ein R

- a - - - - r -


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

...mal bitte das "U"


----------



## jbon (11 Juli 2022)

ich schnappe mir mal das "N"


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2022)

Kein U, ein N

- a - - - - r n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

...mal das "D" bitte


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2022)

Gerne

- a - d - - r n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

...und das "W" bitte


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2022)

Auch das 

W a - d - - r n


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

...jetzt das "H"


----------



## redfive (11 Juli 2022)

Nur noch zwei

W a - d h - r n


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Orkan!


----------



## redfive (12 Juli 2022)

Jawoll

W a - d hor n


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...und das "L"


----------



## redfive (12 Juli 2022)

Und Tusch...

Das Waldhorn


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

*---------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

*----e-e--e*


----------



## redfive (12 Juli 2022)

Ein S?


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

....vielleicht ein "R" wie Rost?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...leide kein "S" und auch kein "R" 



*----e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Dann das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...nix Donner, eher das Gegenteil 


*----e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...auch kein "N"


*----e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...leider auch kein "C" 


*----e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...auch kein "A" dabei !


*----e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Insel.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

*-i--e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Kummer!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...ohne "K" !


*-i--e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "U"???????????


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...auch ohne "U" !!!.....ganz Aktuell !!!


*-i--e-e--e*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "G" wie Gustav.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

...nee einen danach !!!


*Hi--e-e--e*


----------



## redfive (12 Juli 2022)

Das L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

*Hi--e-elle*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "W" wie Wucher!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

*Hi--ewelle*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Tür!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

*Hit-ewelle*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zombie!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Jep !!!    


*Hitzewelle*


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Okay weiter....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (12 Juli 2022)

Ich versuch nochmal das L


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

Das E bidde


----------



## jbon (12 Juli 2022)

Ein "S" wie Sonne


----------



## Punisher (12 Juli 2022)

ich nehme ein K


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Kein "L", kein "A" , "K", "S" und das "E" sind dabei...

*_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ e _ k _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

...das "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Aber sicher...

*_ _ _ s _ h _ _ _ e _ k _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

...und das "C" bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Claro...

*_ _ _ s c h _ _ _ e _ k _ _ _ _*


----------



## redfive (13 Juli 2022)

Das U dabei?


----------



## jbon (13 Juli 2022)

eine rund gequetschte Null, also "*O*"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Kein "U" , aber eine rundgequetschte "O".

*_ o _ s c h _ _ _ e _ k _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

...mal das "T" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Sehr gut*...

T o _ s c h _ t _ e _ k _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das nette "R"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Logo..

*T o r s c h _ t _ e _ k _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Na klar...

*T o r s c h _ t _ e n k _ n _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

...und das "Ü" bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Passt..

*T o r s c h ü t _ e n k _ n _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

...das nette "Z"


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Zuper....

*T o r s c h ü t z e n k _ n _ _*


----------



## redfive (14 Juli 2022)

*G*eht ja voran


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

...und die *I*da !!


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Passen....

*T o r s c h ü t z e n k _ n i g*


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "Ö" bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Aber klar doch...

*T o r s c h ü t z e n k ö n i g*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

*-a---a---*


----------



## redfive (15 Juli 2022)

Ich bleib beim L


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

...ohne "L"


*-a---ann-*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

...ohne "S" 

*-a---ann-*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## redfive (15 Juli 2022)

Aber mit S?


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

*-a-e-anne*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Köln!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

...ohne "K" 


*-a-e-anne*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

...auch ohne "M"


*-a-e-anne*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "W" wie Witz!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

*-a-ewanne*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Danke!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

*-adewanne*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Das "B" wie Bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

*Badewanne*


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (15 Juli 2022)

Und wieder das L


----------



## jbon (15 Juli 2022)

"Eeeee" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Punisher (15 Juli 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Einen T heodor bidde


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Kein "L", kein "A", kein "T", das "E" und das "N" sind dabei!

*_ e n _ _ _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## pold1 (16 Juli 2022)

dann *R*ate ich mal mit diesem Buchstaben


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Gute Entscheidung.

*_ e n _ _ _ _ r e _ _*


----------



## redfive (16 Juli 2022)

Dann versuche ich's mit dem S


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Guter Versuch...

*_ e n _ _ _ _ r e _ s*


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Die* I*da bittet um Aufnahme


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Aufnahme genehmigt.

*_ e n _ i _ _ r e i s*


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Die dicke* B*erta möchte auch mit


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Na klar...

*B e n _ i n _ r e i s*


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Ich liebe ja Led *Z*eppelin


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Schön zu hören!!

*B e n z i n _ r e i s*


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

*P*aris soll schön sein obwohl es im Franzmannland liegt


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Aber das "P" vollendet das Wort!

*B e n z i n p r e i s*


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Dann wohl ich 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Ananas!


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

das ist dabei

_ a _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chilli!


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Keine scharfen Sachen dabei


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Dann vielleicht das "N" wie Nougat!


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Ein E ja, das N leider nicht

_ a _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Nein auch kein R dabei


----------



## jbon (17 Juli 2022)

Ein "S" wie Sigismund?


----------



## Punisher (17 Juli 2022)

ich versuch das H


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Das S ja, das H nicht

_ a _ _ _ s _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

🍅 sind aus, kein T dabei


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Na jetzt aber

_ a _ _ _ s i e


----------



## Punisher (17 Juli 2022)

ich nehme ein L bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Korn!


----------



## jbon (17 Juli 2022)

ein "F" wie ridolin?


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Kein F kein K aber das L ist dabei

_ a l _ _ s i e


----------



## Punisher (17 Juli 2022)

ein U bitte


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Auch das

_ a l _ u s i e


----------



## Punisher (17 Juli 2022)

ein J an den Anfang


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Hat er etwa eine Ahnung?

J a l _ u s i e


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Oskar!


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Das ist wohl richtig, kann man im Moment gut gebrauchen 

JALOUSIE


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Wie immer zuerst das L


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Weder das "E" noch das "L" sind dabei.


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Dann vllt das A


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Sicher....

*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...und das "B"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "B" auch...

*_ _ a _ _ b _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Eigentlich wäre aber das C dran gewesen


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "R" ja, das "C" leider nicht...

*_ _ a _ _ b r _ _*


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Das O dabei ?


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Logo...sogar 2x.

*_ o a _ _ b r o _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

3fach dabei...

*T o a _ t b r o t*


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Dann noch das S


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Sicher...

*T o a s t b r o t*


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Auf geht's

- - - - - - - - -


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Weder noch

- - - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Error!


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Aber ja

- - - - - - - - e


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

B erta bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

"X" mal bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Nichts davon ist drin

- - - - - - - - e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Die *M *artha sucht ein Zuhause


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

ich nehme ein D


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Das N ist drin, das M leider nicht und das D auch nicht

- - n - - - - - e


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

dann ein K bitte


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

L bidde


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Jo mit K ohne L

K - n - - - - - e


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

ein O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...mal das "A"


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

O ja A nein

K o n - - - - - e


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Ich nehm das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

ich will ein F


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Es wird

K o n f i - - - e


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

ein t bitte


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Auch das

K o n f i t - - e


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...und das nette "R"


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Sollst du haben

K o n f i t - r e


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "Ü" wie Überraschung!


----------



## redfive (18 Juli 2022)

Da ist die Marmel...äh

Konfitüre


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Ja,ja...

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

Gib mir ein P


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Ja...

*_ p _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

jetzt bitte ein S


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Ja...

* S p _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

ein L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...das "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Kein "L" und auch kein "E"!


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

Hmhhhh, keine Spätzle.... Ich versuchte das N


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*I*ngrid ruft gerade an !


----------



## Punisher (18 Juli 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *I*ngrid ruft gerade an !


Am *T*elefon???


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Jup..

*S p i n _ t*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*A*haaaa


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Richtig.

*S p i n a t*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...leider ohne "R"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...nix mit "E" 


*---------*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Das L bidde


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*--n----n-*

...ohne "L"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid.


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*--n-i--n-*


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juli 2022)

Und das *E*?


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Und das *E*?


...ohne "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Maus!


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juli 2022)

Ein *A* ist aber sicher drin... 🤔


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Das "M" wie Maus!


...einen danach !!!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ein *A* ist aber sicher drin... 🤔


...leider nicht !!!


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*--ndi--n-*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...leider ohne "C"


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "G" wie Gold.


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Jep !!!   


*--ndig-ng*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Untergang!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*--ndigung*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Jetzt das"Ü" wie Übung!


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

...jup !!!


*-ündigung*


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Klaus.


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*


Kündigung*


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Guten *M*orgen Frank


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen Marco,

aber kein "M"!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

...dann das "E"


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

...mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Das T bidde


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Das U vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Jawohl...

*_ u _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Ein L bidde


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Auch kein "L"!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

...das "Q"


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Die P aula?


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Yes die Paula. Sehr gut. Läuft...

*P u _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Der R ichard bittet um Aufnahme


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

....das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Keine Aufnahme für das "R", aber 2fach das "D"!

*P u d d _ _ _ *


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Der G ustav evtl?


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Klaro...

*P u d d _ _ g *


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Natürlich...

*P u d d _ n g *


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

I da bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Na klar...

*P u d d i n g *


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Weiter...immer weiter

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## jbon (19 Juli 2022)

Isch hädde gärne ein "*E*eeeee"


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Aber bidde

_ a _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

---mal das "R" versuchen


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Nein das R gibt's hier nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

...dann das nette "N"


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Das natürlich schon 

_ a _ _ e n _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

...das "U"


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

No U inside


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

...dann mal das "S"


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Auch dat nich


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Kirsche!


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Ein fieser Doppelschlag 🥊🥊

K a _ _ e n k _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Immer gerne

K a _ _ e n k l _


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Ofen!


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juli 2022)

Ein Z?


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Ui ui...es dünkt mich, die Lösung ist nahe

K a _ z e n k l o


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Jawollja das wars

🐈‍⬛🚽


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Das E wurde selten verlangt 🤣


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Das bleibt auch so....kein "E"!


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Gibt's doch nicht

Dann das S


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Sicher..

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

TNT bittet um Aufnahme des T


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Gestattet...

*S _ _ t _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Das mittlere von TNT


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Leider nein...


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Wie? Mehr Buchstaben hat mein Nick nicht zu bieten...

Dann das F wie Frank


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nein leider nicht, auch das "F" ist nicht dabei.


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Dann dein R bidde


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Ich gehe deinen Nick jetzt durch

Das A


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nein...dann nimm den letzten...


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Die 3? 🤣🤣

Das K bidde


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Korrekt..

*S _ _ t _ k _ _ _*


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Das P bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Passt...

*S p _ t _ k _ _ _*


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

U und das Wort wird rund


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nee...bleibt dann auch eckig?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...mal das "Ä" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ich versuch mal ein *M*.


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Kein "Ä" und auch kein "M"!


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Dann muss doch ein *O* drin sein...


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Okay...

*S p _ t _ k o _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal das *L*.


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Logo...

*S p _ t _ k o _ l*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...die *I*ngrid


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Ingrid gefragt....

*S p i t _ k o _ l*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...das "H"


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Aber hallo...

*S p i t _ k o h l*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...und das "Z" bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Passt perfekt...

*S p i t z k o h l*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*--s------*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...nix "C" 

*--s------*


----------



## pold1 (20 Juli 2022)

dann eben das *T *wie Theodor


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...auch ohne "T"


*--s------*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil-


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*E-s----e-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*Eis----e-*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*  *



*Eis----el*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...ohne "A" 


*Eis----el*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "W" wie Wasser


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*Eisw---el*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "F" wie Frank.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*Eisw--fel*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Reim!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*Eisw-rfel*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "Ü" wie Übung!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

*Eiswürfel*


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Mal wieder das L


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das R bitte


----------



## jbon (20 Juli 2022)

*O*ho sag ich mal


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Nur das "R" ist dabei und das gleich 3fach...

*_ _ r r _ _ _ r _ _*


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

*I*st ja lustig


----------



## jbon (20 Juli 2022)

Bestimmt ein Wort ganz ohne Konson*A*nten!


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Kein "I" und auch kein "A"!


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Dann ist hoffentlich ein U drin


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Sogar 2fach.

*_ u r r _ _ u r _ _*


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

...mal das "C" bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Kein "M", aber das "C"!

*C* *u r r _ _ u r _ _*


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ein Y bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Yes...

*C* *u r r y _ u r _ _*


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ein S dann bidde


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Und ein W bitte auch


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Sicher...beide dabei.

*C* *u r r y w u r s _*


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das T gehört zur Wurst


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Na klar...

*C* *u r r y w u r s t*


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Auf in die nächste Runde 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Riese!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ist dabei

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ist auch dabei

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ein M?


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

O gerne M no

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ o r


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Ich bleib beim L


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Kirsche.


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das L yeppi aber kein Konrad

_ e _ _ _ l _ _ _ r


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Haben wir ein S?


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Auch das A darf nicht fehlen ebensowenig die Ida
_ e _ _ i l a _ _ r


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Kein S dieses Mal


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ich versuch's jetzt mal mit dem B.


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das D und das B finden keinen Einlass


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ich hab aber grad gar kein Glück... Dann vielleicht das U?


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Auch das U gehört nicht dazU


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Das V Vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "G" wie Groß!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

G nein V ja 

V e _ _ i l a _ _ r


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ein T bitte


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

V e _ t i l a t _ r

jetzt aber....


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Dann hätte ich gern noch ein O.


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ohoooo

V e _ t i l a t o r


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme das N


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Jaabadabaaadoooo

Der zur Zeit hochgeschätze 

VENTILATOR 😊


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

OK, dann mach ich mal weiter mit:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Einmalig.


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ist aber zweimalig.

E _ _ _ _ _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das N bidde


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Haben wir beides...

E I _ _ _ _ N E _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

L, was sonst


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Muster.


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Drei L hintereinander, aber ein M ist nicht drin...

E I _ _ _ _ N E L L L _ _ _


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ein C bidde


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Das C ist dabei...

E I _ _ C _ N E L L L _ _ _


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Zum C gehört das H


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Zum C gehört das H


Stimmt tatsächlich.

E I _ _ C H N E L L L _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne"


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Und ein U tut jedem Wort gut


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Das S ist da.

E I S S C H N E L L L _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

U ist auch da.

E I S S C H N E L L L _ U _


----------



## Tolotos (20 Juli 2022)

Ich kaufe ein "A"


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Das A ist auch dA...

E I S S C H N E L L L A U _


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

F bidde


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

E I S S C H N E L L L A U F - Ja, würde sicher jeder jetzt gern in ner kühlen Halle stehen...

TNT hat gelöst und darf damit weitermachen


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Sicher doch

_ _ a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Kein C diesmal


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Rakete!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Auch keine 🚀 dabei


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Keine Hülsenfrüchte also No N


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "G" wie Gewitter!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Nein heute leider kein Gewitter


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Hammer!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ein H geht immer 

H _ a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ilka!


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Die Ilka ist dabei 

H _ a _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute.


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Eine Ute immer gerne 

H u a _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das "W" wie Welle!


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Das L macht einfach keinen Sinn, daher ein E


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das wars

Huawei

Redfive it's on you 🎲


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Dann hau ich mal einen raus

- - - - - - - - - -


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ein E bidde


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Aber ja

- - - - - - e - - -


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Wo ein e da auch ein N


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Nicht immer


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das N ist beleidigt und schickt das R


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Das O vielleicht!


----------



## redfive (20 Juli 2022)

Beide dabei

- - - - - r e - o r


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Das T bidde


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Jo

- - - - t r e - o r


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Ein letzter Tipp für heute:

Das S bidde


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Dann machen wir morgen weiter

- - - - t r e s o r


----------



## Hope (21 Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen, 
da ist doch *B*estimmt ein *B* da*B*ei, oder?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

...das nette "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Da L bidde


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Leider nur das N

- - n - t r e s o r


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Das A bidde


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Durst!


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Dann ham wir's ja gleich

- a n d t r e s o r


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Das "W" wie Welle!


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Aber sicher

W a n d t r e s o r


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Aber sicher

W a n d t r e s o r


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es mit....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (21 Juli 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Das übliche L bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Das "A" ja, das "L" leider nicht,

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## jbon (21 Juli 2022)

*N*iemals *N*icht darf das *N* fehle*N*


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Fehlt auch nicht...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a n _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

...und das "E"


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Ein D bidde


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Ein R wie Richard hätte ich gerne


----------



## Tolotos (21 Juli 2022)

Ein "M"?


----------



## jbon (21 Juli 2022)

ein *H*inge*H*auchtes *H?*


----------



## redfive (21 Juli 2022)

Das G dabei?


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "E", das "R" und das "G" , das "H" sind dabei, das "D" und das "M" leider nicht!

*G e* *_ r _ e _ _ _ h r a n _*


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Ein *S*uper *Si*chere*S* *"S*" wird gewün*S*cht


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Super Sicher Stimmt...

*G e* *_ r _ e r s _ h r a n _*


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

*C*iemlich* C*lar*, *dass es ein *"*C*" *gibt


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Jawohl ja...

*G e* *_ r _ e r s c h r a n _*


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

So e*I*n "*I*" wäre auch e*I*ne Mögl*I*chke*I*t


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das stimmt..

*G e* *_ r i e r s c h r a n _*


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Möglicherweise ist auch ein F dabei


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Bestimmt sogar...

*G e* *f r i e r s c h r a n _*


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Der letzte Buchstabe, der fällt mir echt schwer. Ich glaub beinah' wirklich ein "*K*" muss jetzt her!


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Erwischt...

*G e* *f r i e r s c h r a n k*


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Ich habe ja schon mal mein 63 Buchstaben Monsterwort-Konstrukt angekündigt (2 Worte), da isses:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Diverse E bitte


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Ein geschlechtsneutrales R bidde


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Gänzlich unerwartet, die "E"s
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ - _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ e _ _ e


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

2 "R"s
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e r - _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e r _ _ e _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

9x das "N" bitte


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Nicht übertreiben, 6x reicht 
_ _ n _ _ _ n _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ e r - _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ e r _ _ e _ e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...7x das "S" bitte


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Eins gebe ich zurück
_ _ n s _ _ n _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ s _ _ e r - _ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e n s _ _ _ _ e n _ _ _ _ e r s _ e s e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

4x das "t" bitte


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Na klar, Marco2 kennt das Wort schon, 4 t 

_ _ n s t _ n t _ n _ _ _ _ _ t _ n _ s _ _ e r - _ _ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e n s _ _ t _ e n _ _ _ _ e r s _ e s e _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...mach mal noch ein paar "A" rein


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Gibt's da auch ein L drin?


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Ein Paar sind 2, deswegen kriegst du 2 Paar
_ _ n s t a n t _ n _ _ _ _ _ t a n _ s _ _ e r - _ _ _ e _ s a _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e n s _ _ t _ e n _ a _ _ e r s _ e s e _ _ e


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Da gibt's kein ein "L" drin, dafür aber 4 
_ _ n s t a n t _ n _ _ _ l _ t a n _ s _ _ e r - _ _ _ e l s a _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e n s _ _ t _ e n _ a _ _ e r s _ e s e l l e


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "G" wie Gans.


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das runde "O"


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

ein einsames G und ein bisschen O
_ o n s t a n t _ n o _ o l _ t a n _ s _ _ e r - _ _ _ e l s a _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ e n s _ _ t _ e n _ a _ _ e r s g e s e l l e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das "U"


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Das U hat es hier auch nicht so leicht, dem I geht's besser:
_ o n s t a n t i n o _ o l i t a n i s _ _ e r - _ u _ e l s a _ _ _ _ e i _ _ e n s _ i t _ e n _ a _ _ e r s g e s e l l e


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "P" wie Paul!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das "K"


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Und ein F.


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Gibt es natürlich alles auch:
K o n s t a n t i n o p o l i t a n i s _ _ e r - _ u _ e l s a _ k p f e i f f e n s p i t _ e n _ a _ _ e r s g e s e l l e


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...mal das "Z"


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Drei C sind garantiert mit drin


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Stimmt
K o n s t a n t i n o p o l i t a n i s c _ e r - _ u _ e l s a c k p f e i f f e n s p i t z e n _ a c _ e r s g e s e l l e


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Und zwei D.


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das "H"


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Fast am Ziel

K o n s t a n t i n o p o l i t a n i s c h e r - D u d e l s a c k p f e i f f e n s p i t z e n _ a c h e r s g e s e l l e


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Hmm*m*mm... was fehlt da nur?


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Das hat mir vor vielen, vielen Jahren mein Vater beigebracht und ein Spiel daraus gemacht, wie schnell sich das Aussprechen lässt.

K o n s t a n t i n o p o l i t a n i s c h e r - D u d e l s a c k p f e i f f e n s p i t z e n m a c h e r s g e s e l l e

Sissy hat das M gespendet und darf weitermachen.


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Was es nicht alles gibt... Weiter geht's mit dem:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

.....hau mal ein paar "E" rin


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Ein "*N*" gibt's bestimmt nicht


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Ein "*N*" gibt's bestimmt nicht


Doch, eins ist drin. E gibt's auch sechs...

E _ _ _ _ _ _ E _ _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ E _ _ E _ _ _ N _ _ E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das "R"bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Ich nehm das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und das "R"bitte


Haben wir...

E _ R _ _ _ _ E _ _ _ E R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ E R _ E _ _ _ N _ _ E


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Ich nehm das "T" wie Traum!


Ist auch dabei...

E _ R _ _ _ _ E _ _ T E R _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ E R T E _ _ _ N _ _ E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...mal die *I*ngrid


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal die *I*ngrid


von Indeed? 😁 

E _ R _ _ _ _ E I _ T E R _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ I E R T E _ _ I N _ _ E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das "U" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Hilft aber nicht viel weiter:

E U R _ _ _ _ E I _ T E R _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ I E R T E _ _ I N _ _ E


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Ob dir das O weiter hilft?

E U R O _ _ _ E I _ T E R _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ I E R T E _ _ I N _ _ E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das "P"


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Gerne:

E U R O P _ _ E I _ T E R _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ I E R T E _ _ I N _ _ E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...mal das "A" bitte


Das könnte vielleicht weiter helfen...

E U R O P A _ E I _ T E R _ _ _ A _ T _ _ I E R T E _ _ I N A _ E


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Ich spekuliere auf ein *L*


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere auf ein *L*


Nö. Es sind zwei.

E U R O P A _ E I _ T E R _ _ _ A _ T _ _ I E R T E L _ I N A L E


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

...und das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Muster!


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Ein V wie Victor bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

M, S, V - ja, sind wir hier in Duisburg? 😁 

E U R O P A M E I S T E R S _ _ A _ T S V I E R T E L _ I N A L E


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "F" wie Frank.


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Ein H wie Hasenpfau bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

E U R O P A M E I S T E R S _ H A F T S V I E R T E L F I N A L E

Wer will lösen? 😁


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Volltreffer!

E U R O P A M E I S T E R S C H A F T S V I E R T E L F I N A L E

@frank63, du bist dran!


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Na dann...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Ich fang mal traditionell mit dem E an.


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Nein!


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Dann weiter mit dem S.


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Nein, nein...


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Und das T?


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Das L mal wieder


----------



## jbon (22 Juli 2022)

Ich habe noch nie das Q genommen, Okay auch diesmal nicht "Nnnnnn"


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton bitte sehr


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Geht doch, beide dabei..

*L _ _ _ _ _ _ t _ _ _ l _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie das Q genommen, Okay auch diesmal nicht "Nnnnnn"



*L _ _ n _ _ _ t _ _ _ l _ n _*


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Das "A" wie Anton bitte sehr


Auch das "A" findet Platz!

*L _ _ n _ _ _ t _ a _ l _ n _*


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Ein "G" wie Gustav bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Ich probier's mit dem I.


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Das Z bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "G" und das "Z" ja, das "I." leider nicht!"

*L _ _ n _ _ _ t z a _ l _ n g*


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Aber ein U ist ganz sicher drin.


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

*H*ab da ne Idee


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Klasse..beide dabei.

*L _ h n _ _ _ t z a h l u n g*


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Dann bitte das R.


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Richtig..

*L _ h n _ _ r t z a h l u n g*


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Ein oder zwei O müssten dabei sein


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Na sicher....

*L o h n _ o r t z a h l u n g*


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

*F*ast *f*ertig


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Fertig...


*L o h n f o r t z a h l u n g*


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Und weiter

- - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Milch!


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Kein M


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Ein "E" wie Ernstl


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Und ein H?


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Dürfen es auch mehrere sein

- - - h - - - h - - h -


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Zwar nicht aus Tirol, aber ja

- a - h - - - h - - h -


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Das sieht nach mindestens einem C aus...


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Mindestens

- a c h - - c h - c h -


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Dann hilft vielleicht ein I weiter.

Und wohin ist das A verschwunden?


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Ein "U" wie Udo vielleicht?


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Musste mal austreten

- a c h - - c h i c h -


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Kein U


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Das T bitte


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Tabei

- a c h t - c h i c h t


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Ein "N" wie Nordpol bidde


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Gerne

N a c h t - c h i c h t


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Dann mach ich die Sache mal klar mit dem "S".


----------



## redfive (22 Juli 2022)

Genau

N a c h t s c h i c h t

schau ich gleich im TV


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Dann mal auf ein Neues:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

E wie Emil.


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Da klingelt es an der Ratewand kräftig.

- e - e - - - e - - - - e -


----------



## TNT (23 Juli 2022)

Das R bidde


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2022)

...und das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme das "S" wie Süden!


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Ich bleib beim L


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Das Wort braucht unbedingt ein "T"


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

"R" und "N" dabei,"S","L" und "T" leider nicht.

- e - e r - - e n - - - e r


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Ein "*F*" wie Vranz, Vridolin und Verdinand


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Das F wie aus dem Effeff genannt und ist mit dabei.

F e - e r - - e n - - - e r


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

*U*h, yeah!


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Uff,das U ist unter Umständen unbrauchbar in dieser Runde...kein U daher.


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

*D*as ist Dann aber Doof ohne U!


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Das D drängelt sich durch in dieser Runde

F e - e r - - e n d - - e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Igitt,das I ist im Anmarsch.....

F e i e r - - e n d - i e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "B" wie Bier!


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Bier ist immer gut und dementsprechend auch dabei.

F e i e r - b e n d b i e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

A dabei und das Feierabendbier gönne ich mir jetzt.Glückwunsch an frank63!

F e i e r a b e n d b i e r


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Ein S vielleicht?


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein "A" wie Anton bidde sehr


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Kein "S" und auch kein "A"!


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Dann ein "O" wie Ottonormalverbraucher


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ o _ _ _ *


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Das übliche L


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein nerdiges "N" wie Nordpol bidde


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Ich versuch's mit dem H wie Hornochse 😁


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "L" ist 3fach, das "H" 1fach, das "N" ist nicht vertreten.

*_ _ _ l l _ o h l _*


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Ein E sollte mindestens drin sein 🤔


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein "T" wie Theodor bidde


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "E" ja, das "S" leider nicht.

*_ _ _ l l _ o h l e*


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Das G bitte nach vorne


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Sicher...

*G _ _ l l _ o h l e*


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Und ein K bitte


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein "I" wie Ida bidde


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Logo, beide dabei..

*G _ i l l k o h l e*


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Dann fehlt da wohl noch ein r


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Dann fehlt da wohl noch ein r


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein rolliges R bidde


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Richtig...da war redfive schneller...

*G r i l l k o h l e*


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Ich war wohl etwas schneller

- - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ich nehme es sportlich,red.  

Ein "R" wie red bidde


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Kein sportliches R dabei


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Dann halt ein U wie Unsportlich bidde


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Ein Humorig Hochgejubeltes *H* hätte ich gerne


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Kein U, einige H

- - - h - - - h - - h -


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein erhobenes E wie Emil bitte sehr


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Emil hat heute frei


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Ich würde 1 Cent darauf wetten, dass es ein *O* gibt


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Her mit dem Geld


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei und ich nehm daher den 3.Buchstaben aus dem Alphabet,das "C" wie Chaos.


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

💰 Biddä
Ein "A"


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Ja und Ja

- - c h - s c h - c h -


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Ja und Ja

- - c h - s c h - c h -


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

und ein A natürlich auch

- - c h - s c h a c h -


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht das "T"?


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Jup

- - c h t s c h a c h t


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Ein L wie Müller-*L*üdenscheidt


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Sollst Du haben

L - c h t s c h a c h t


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

*I*ii, womöglich muss ich jetzt ran


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

So sieht's aus

L i c h t s c h a c h t


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Ich denke mal, du wirst den fehlenden Buchstaben noch einfügen.

Los geht's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein A wie Alles auf Anfang bitte sehr


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Yes, Sir
_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Dann ein S wie Superdupi bitte sehr


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

_ a _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _
Kenn nur Super Duper
Musste noch 2 Striche streichen, wenn man nicht zählen kann


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Super Duper oder Superdupi,egal,Hauptsache ein T wie Tolle Wurst.


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

_ a _ _ _ _ s t _ _ _ _ _
Alles klar


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Tastatur war im Streik, jetzt geht das L wieder


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Dann versuch ich es mal mit einem Exoten Buchstaben und nehm das "E" wie Exotisch.


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

_ a l _ e _ s t _ _ _ _ e
red: Nimm die ⌨️,
L und E sind unter Schmerzen eingebaut


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> _ a l _ e _ s t _ _ _ _ e
> red: Nimm die ⌨️,
> L und E sind unter Schmerzen eingebaut




Ich nehm jedenfalls ein irres "I"


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

_ a l _ e _ s t _ i _ _ e

Ist wieder eingebaut  und ein I auch


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Das R bitte


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

_ a l _ e _ s t r i c _ e
Beide sind dabei


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht, nö


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Schwieri*k*


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

_ a l _ e _ s t r i c k e
ei freilich


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Das N dabei?


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

_ a l _ e n s t r i c k e
Ein nagelneues N, bitte sehr


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ein G wie Gustav


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Damit wir noch ein paar Wörter hier hinhängen können

*G a l g e n s t r i c k e*

Austin darf


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Okay,here we go again:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## jbon (23 Juli 2022)

Ein "E" und ich bin raus heute


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

*L*atürnich alles wie gehabt


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

E und auch das L sind dabei.

_ _ _ _ e _ l _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

....vielleicht das "A"?


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Ich versuch's ok mit Ida


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Ich versuch's mit A


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Das "A" ist dabei,ebenso das Ida "I"

_ _ _ _ e _ l i _ a _ _ a _ _


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

*G*edoppel geht mir auf den Sack


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate?


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

"G" und "T" auch dabei.

_ _ _ _ e _ l i g a _ t a _ t


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Unsinn!


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Und das B


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Das unheimliche "U" auch vorhanden.Und zudem das bescheuerte "B" auch.

B u _ _ e _ l i g a _ t a _ t


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Tu*n*tensport nennt das unser Hüter


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

"N" vorhanden

B u n _ e _ l i g a _ t a _ t


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Meine Tastatur *s*pinnt jetzt völlig


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Das spannende "S" ist dabei.

B u n _ e s l i g a s t a _ t


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Rasen!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

*R*ichtig.

B u n _ e s l i g a s t a r t


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

*D*ann haben wir's ja. Weiter geht's erst morgen


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

*D*a haben wir den Gewinner.*D*ann bis morgen in alter Frische,red.

B u n d e s l i g a s t a r t


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Moin!

- - - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen,

nehme das "K" wie Karl!


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Der Karl liegt noch im Bett


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Versuchen wir's mit E. Weil wegen Tradition und so.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Schlaf.


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Geht doch

- e - - s - - e -


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

*I*st denn auch e*I*n *I* dr*I*n?


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Auch zwei

- e i - s - i e -


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Das Z könnte drin sein...


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

L ja, Z nein

- e i - s - i e l


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Aber ein P ist drin.


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Ja klar

- e i - s p i e l


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

🤔 Vielleicht ein H...


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Natürlich

H e i - s p i e l


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Dann nehm ich das M.


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Genau, ich geh nämlich gleich zu unseren Lokalhelden der Kreisliga B. 

H e i m s p i e l


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Weiter geht's mit

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Volltreffer.

_ _ N N _ N _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## redfive (24 Juli 2022)

Bin dann mal auf dem *S*portplatz


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Beides je zweimal...

S _ N N E N S _ _ E _ N


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Hitze.


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

H ist auch da, ja.

S _ N N E N S _ H E _ N


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chemie.


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Treffer.

S _ N N E N S C H E _ N


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist es ja fast gelöst...

S _ N N E N S C H E I N


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Osten!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Genau. Du bist dran!

S O N N E N S C H E I N - davon haben wir ja momentan mehr als genug.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Na dann...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Aus Tradition: Das E.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Aus Tradition dabei...

*_ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Wenn das *S*o ist...


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

In diesem Fall nicht. Kein "S"!


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall nicht. Kein "S"!


*T*raurige Angelegenheit.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

"R" und "T" sind dabei!

*_ _ _ e t t e r _ _ r _ _ _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

🤔 Ich versuch mal das *W W*ie *W*etter.


----------



## jbon (24 Juli 2022)

"*S*"chwitzen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> "*S*"chwitzen





frank63 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall nicht. Kein "S"!


Hatten wir schon


----------



## jbon (24 Juli 2022)

"N"icht aufgepasst



SissyMFan schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "W" ist dabei...Das "S" siehe oben!

*_ _ w e t t e r w _ r _ _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> "N"icht aufgepasst


Natürlich das "N"!

*_ n w e t t e r w _ r n _ n _*


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Ein U bitte


----------



## jbon (24 Juli 2022)

Stifte ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "U" und das "A" sind beide dabei...

*U n w e t t e r w a r n u n _*


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Dann fehlt ja nur noch das *G*.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Gut, gut...

*U n w e t t e r w a r n u n g*


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

OK, dann nehmen wir mal nen neuen Begriff... Achtung, es sind zwei Wörter:

_ _ _ _ *-* _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anfang!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Haben wir, aber nur eins...

_ _ _ A *-* _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Kein Humor...


----------



## jbon (24 Juli 2022)

Ich habe das Gefühl, es gibt einen nicht Standard-Buchstaben: "V"


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

...mal das "E"


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

V haben wir auch nicht...

_ _ _ A *-* _ _ _ _ E _ _ E _ _ E _


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

...und das "R"


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Haben wir. Einmal.

_ _ _ A *-* _ _ _ _ E _ _ E _ _ E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Beides vorhanden 

_ _ N A *-* _ _ _ _ E N _ E M _ E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ein I wie Ida bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Bitte sehr:

_ I N A *-* _ _ _ _ E N _ E M _ E R


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "G" wie Gerd!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

G I N A *-* _ _ _ _ E N _ E M _ E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ein L wie Lückenkemper bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Natürlich 

G I N A *-* L _ _ _ E N _ E M _ E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ein P wie Podestplatz bidde


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

G I N A *-* L _ _ _ E N _ E M P E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ein K wie Kompass bidde


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Dürfen es auch zwei sein? 😁 

G I N A *-* L _ _ K E N K E M P E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ein C wie Chaos bidde,dieses Mal hoffentlich nur einfach


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Richtig...

G I N A *-* L _ C K E N K E M P E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Dann mach ich mal den Deckel drauf und möchte ein Ü wie Überfallig.


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

...du bist dran!

G I N A *-* L Ü C K E N K E M P E R


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ok,dann auf ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Einmal das R.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Sorry,leider kein U dabei.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Auch kein O dabei.I`m sorry.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig.


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

*E*ndlich ein paar Treffer.  

_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

M ist auch vorhanden.

M e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Tango.


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Leider kein Tango "T" dabei.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Das "I" ist wie gewünscht dabei.

M e _ _ i _ _ e _ _ e _ i _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sorry!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Leider kein "S" dabei.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Karl.


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Kein "K" dabei,sorry.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nougat


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Nougat und "N" passt.

M e _ _ i _ _ e n _ e _ i n n e r


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

L wie Ludwich...


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Das "L" wie Ludwich ist ebenfalls dabei.

M e _ _ i l l e n _ e _ i n n e r


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "W" wie Welle!


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Dann passt ja dein Begriff ganz gut zu meinem vorher 

G wie Gold!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

"W" und "G" dabei,Sissy auf der goldrichtigen Spur.... 

M e _ _ i l l e n g e w i n n e r


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Donnerwetter,das "D" auch dabei.

M e d _ i l l e n g e w i n n e r


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Alles klar mit dem "A".Glückwunsch an @frank63 ,du darfst als Nächstes ran.

M e d a i l l e n g e w i n n e r


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Weiter, weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Fangen wir wieder mal mit dem E an


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...und das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Kein "E", aber das "A"!

*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Das U?


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ u _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal das R.


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Auch dabei.

*_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r u _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Hilf*T* auch nich*T* wirklich wei*T*er...


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Läuft doch...beide dabei...

*_ t a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r u n _*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...und das "G"


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*S* müsste auch dabei sein...


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Das G und das S sind dabei...

*S t a _ _ _ _ _ s _ r u n g*


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ein *H* - oder auch zwei


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...und das"B"


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

War wohl zu einfach.... 

*S t a b h _ _ h s _ r u n g*


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*O*h ja, das glaube ich auch


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Okay...

*S t a b h o _ h s _ r u n g*


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ein P wie Pappe bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Passt..

*S t a b h o _ h s p r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Ein C wie Cello


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Richtig, endlich erlöst....

*S t a b h o c h s p r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Guten Abend aber ohne A


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Hallo Rolli,

das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Auch kein M


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ein R vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Das E passt das R auch 

_ _ e r _ e _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ein H eventuell? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Das "D" wie Donner!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

*N*abend die Herrschaften


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Beide nicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Das N auch nicht

Hallo Marco


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*I*st v*i*elle*i*cht e*i*n *I* dr*i*n?


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Jo iss  

_ i e r _ e _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Hat schon jemand nach dem *T* gefragt? Wenn nicht, mach ich das jetzt.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...das "L" vielleicht


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Natürlich beide  

_ i e r _ e l t


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...mal das "Z" bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Logo  

_ i e r z e l t


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Das "B" wie Bier!


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Passt ist das "B i e r z e l t"


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Ein kaltes Bier hab ich auch...* *

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...das nette "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Jawohl ja...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

*A*ja !!


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Aja...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ a _ _ e*


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*T*ztztz...


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Kein "T" und auch kein "R"!


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*L*ustig...


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2022)

Bitte ein "I"


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Das L und das I ja, kein S!

*_ i l _ _ _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...mal das "M" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*D*as kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Kein M und auch kein D!


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*W*as? Das geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...dann das "B"


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Kein W und kein B!


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*K*ann doch nicht wahr sein...


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Wieder nichts...


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

*O*ch nö...


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...das "V" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Ich liebe das Wort. War mein Mittagessen! Kein O, einen Buchstaben weiter und kein V, drei weiter, aber jetzt! Attacke!


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ich hab wohl wirklich *P*ech heute...


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Läuft doch...jetzt aber..

*P** i l _ p _ a _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

...na jut, mal das "F"


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ich versuch es mit dem *N*.


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Geht doch..

*P i l _ p f a n n e*


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Wenn es ans lösen geht, lässt einer dem anderen den Vortritt!


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ein neues Rätsel gibt's dann aber trot*Z*dem erst morgen!


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Zuper, zuper...

*P i l z p f a n n e*


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

So, dann machen wir mal hier weiter... Heute mal drei Wörter mit einem Bindestrich:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *-* _ _ _ _ *-* _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

...na Klasse....7x das "E" bitte, Meister !!!


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Hab ich nicht. Sind nur zwei drin:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *-* _ _ _ _ *-* _ E _ _ _ E _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

...hau mal ein paar "R" rin !!!


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Auch da sind es nur zwei:

_ _ R _ _ _ _ *-* _ _ _ _ *-* _ E _ _ _ E _ _ _ R _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

...und das "S" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Jetzt rate mal, wie oft das S drin ist... Genau: zweimal.

_ _ R _ _ _ _ *-* _ _ S S *-* _ E _ _ _ E _ _ _ R _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

...ein "T" brauche ich


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

😁 Auch zweimal.

_ _ R T _ _ _ *-* _ _ S S *-* T E _ _ _ E _ _ _ R _


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Hast du auch zwei L?


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Wäre schön, ist aber nur ein L drin.

_ _ R T _ _ _ *-* _ _ S S *-* T E _ _ L E _ _ _ R _


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal das P


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

P ist nicht drin.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Aber die Ida doch bestimmt


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

_ _ R T I _ _ *-* _ _ S S *-* T E _ _ L E _ _ _ R _

Ein I.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Hmmh, das A vllt


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Weiß nicht, ob dir das eine A weiter hilft...

_ _ R T I _ A *-* _ _ S S *-* T E _ _ L E _ _ _ R _


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Natürlich. Auch wieder 2x drin...

_ _ R T I N A *-* _ _ S S *-* T E _ _ L E N _ _ R _


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

V bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Haben wir...

_ _ R T I N A *-* V _ S S *-* T E _ _ L E N _ _ R _


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Machst du das zweite A auch noch rein?  Und ein k


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Ups, stimmt...  

_ A R T I N A *-* V O S S *-* T E _ K L E N _ _ R _


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Ein C bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

_ A R T I N A *-* V O S S *-* T E C K L E N _ _ R _


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

_ A R T I N A *-* V O S S *-* T E C K L E N B _ R _


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

M fehlt auch noch


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Richtig.

M A R T I N A *-* V O S S *-* T E C K L E N B _ R _


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

....das "G" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

M A R T I N A *-* V O S S *-* T E C K L E N B _ R G


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

*U*nd dann noch


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Du bist dran, @redfive.

M A R T I N A *-* V O S S *-* T E C K L E N B U R G
war gesucht, die Trainerin der deutschen Fußball-Nationalmannschaft der Frauen.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Los geht's

- - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

...das nette "E" bitte


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Nett ist hier nich


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

*A*


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Aber klar

- a - - - - a - - - - -


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Aber klar

- a - - - - a - - - - -


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

E ist auch drin, sry

- a - - e - a - - - - -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Ein sagenhaftes "S" bidde


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Auch drin

- a s - e - a - - - - -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Ein tolles "T" bitte sehr


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Jo

- a s t e - a - - - - -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Dann versuch ich es mit einen "R" wie Richard.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Das nicht


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Das nicht


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Okay,dann mach ich weiter mit dem Nordpol "N".


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Passt

- a s t e n a - - - - -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Ein "U" dürfte auch dabei sein,zumindest vermute ich es.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Dürfen's auch zwei sein?

- a s t e n a u - - u -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Ein lustiges "L" dürfte aber nur einmal vorhanden sein.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

So isses

L a s t e n a u - - u -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Dann schieb ich mal ein zackiges "Z" hinterher


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Zügig eingefügt

L a s t e n a u - z u -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

*F*antastisch,red.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Jetzt ham wers gleich

L a s t e n a u f z u -


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

*G*anz *g*enau,red.


----------



## redfive (26 Juli 2022)

Dann mach neu, ich bin für heute raus

L a s t e n a u f z u g


----------



## Austin (26 Juli 2022)

Ich setzt es trotzdem schon mal rein:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

...dann mal bitte das "E"


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## redfive (27 Juli 2022)

Das übliche L


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

"E" und "S" dabei,das "L" leider nicht.

- - - - - e - s - e - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Kein "I" und auch kein "A" dabei


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Auch kein Hans dabei.


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "P" wie Paul!


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Das P ist dabei.

- - - - - e - s p e - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das"N" wie Nass!


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

2x das "N" dabei.

- - - - - e n s p e - - - n -


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Karl!


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Ein Karl ist mit dabei.

- - - - k e n s p e - - - n -


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Das "R" ist dabei.

- r - - k e n s p e r r- n -


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Unwetter.


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Auch das "U"" ist vorhanden.

- r - - k e n s p e r r u n -


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "U" mit 2 Punkten drauf!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Nehme mal das "G"


----------



## jbon (27 Juli 2022)

ein C bitte


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Alle 3 (Buchstaben) zusammen sind auch vorhanden.

- r ü c k e n s p e r r u n g


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Ein B wie Brücke


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

*B*rillianter Rolli darf weitermachen...

B r ü c k e n s p e r r u n g


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Mal was feines  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Ein ehrliches E bitte.


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Aber sicher  

_ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _


----------



## jbon (27 Juli 2022)

Bei Feinem gibt's das "F"


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Ein nordiges N vielleicht dabei?


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Dann probier ich es mit einem smarten S.


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Sehr gut

_ _ s s e _ _ e _ _


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Dann nehm ich als Nächstes ein T wie Theodor


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

WoW 

_ _ s s e _ _ e t t


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Ein W wie Wasserbett wäre schön


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Ist doch was feines  

W _ s s e _ _ e t t


----------



## jbon (27 Juli 2022)

"A"ha, so ist es also


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

So ist es  

W a s s e _ _ e t t


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Logo  

W a s s e r _ e t t


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das "B" wie Bett!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Klar ist das "W a s s e r b e t t"


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Das nächste Wort...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Mal ein "E" bitte


----------



## jbon (27 Juli 2022)

Ein N wie fra*N*k63


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

2fach "E" und das "N" 1fach!

*_ _ n _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*
​


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

...die *I*ngrid bitte mal


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## redfive (27 Juli 2022)

Das L bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "I" ist dabei, das "S" und das "L" leider nicht.

*_ _ n _ e _ _ _ _ _ i _ _ e*


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Das R aber bestimmt


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Richtig

*_ _ n _ e r _ _ _ _ i _ _ e*


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal das H


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal das H


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Warum schreibst Du zweimal? Das "H" ist einmal dabei!

*_ _ n _ e r h _ _ _ i _ _ e*


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Das mach*t *das Board, keine Ahnung warum


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Gut ist dabei..

*_ _ n _ e r h _ _ _ i t _ e*


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Das W drin?


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Kein "W"!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Aber das U vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Dabei...

*_ _ n _ e r h _ u _ i t _ e*


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Wie ist's mit dem D?

So langsam wird's komisch


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Wie ist's mit dem D?


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Wie ist's mit dem D?


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Nichts komisches...auch kein "D"!


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2022)

ich nehme ein W


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

redfive schrieb:


> Das W drin?


Ist immer noch nicht dabei!


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2022)

Dann sicher das Z


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Dabei, dabei...

*_ _ n z e r h _ u _ i t z e*


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2022)

Jetzt das B


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Bitte schön...

*_ _ n z e r h _ u b i t z e*


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2022)

und noch das große P


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Klar...

*P _ n z e r h _ u b i t z e*


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

N*a* dann


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Klaro....

*P a n z e r h a u b i t z e*


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Ok, weil grad Kirmes ist geht die nächste Fahrt mal rückwärts

- - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Dann das "R" wie Rück_wärts!_


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Natürlich ganz am Ende

r - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Natürlich ganz am Ende

r - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Auch das

r e - - e - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Sogar 2

r e - - e - s - - - - S


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Total!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Ja klar

r e - - e t s - - - - S


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Jo

r e - - e t s - - - c S


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Hab ich

r e - - e t s - - h c S


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Auge!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Adabei

r e - - e t s - a h c S


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Ufo!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Kommt geflogen

r e - - e t s u a h c S


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

....2xmal das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## redfive (28 Juli 2022)

Logisch, du darfst

r e l l e t s u a h c S


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Das Nächste...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

2x dabei!

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

...dann das "R"


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Auch 2x dabei...

*_ e _ _ r _ _ _ r _ e*


----------



## redfive (29 Juli 2022)

Das L mal wieder


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2022)

ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Kein "M" und auch kein "A"!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

...die *I*ngrid bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Auch kein "I"!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

...mal den *N*orbert fragen


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Norbert gefragt, doch verzagt....kein "N"!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

...wie siehts mit dem "M" aus


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Hatte Punisher schon und ist immer noch nicht dabei!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Nee auch nicht!


----------



## redfive (29 Juli 2022)

Das H bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Kommt auch nicht vor!


----------



## redfive (30 Juli 2022)

Wie ist's mit dem K?


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Klar...

*_ e _ _ r _ _ _ r k e*


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2022)

ich versuchs mit U


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Okay passt!

*_ e _ _ r _ _ u r k e*


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## redfive (30 Juli 2022)

Das G sollte drin sein


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

2xG, kein S!

*G e _ _ r _ g u r k e*


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2022)

dann ein W


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2022)

Nehme mal das Z


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Passen beide!
*
G e w _ r z g u r k e*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...na dann mal das "Ü"


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Passt....

*G e w ü r z g u r k e*


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

*-------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das ""A" wie Anne!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...leider ohne "A"


*--------*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

...dann vielleicht das "E"?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...jep !!!  


*---e----*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Kegel!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...kein "K" dabei 


*---e----*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...auch kein "L" dabei


*---e----*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...nix "N" 


---e----


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Tooooor!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...nicht so ganz, nimm mal einen davor


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sieg!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

*S--e----*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...aber na Hallo !!!    


*S--e-c--*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...kein *I*gel dabei 


*S--e-c--*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...yea !!! 


*Su-e-cu-*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

....vielleicht das "H"?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

...leider ohne "H" 


*Su-e-cu-*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Riss!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

*Su-ercu-*


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

2x das "P" wie Pokal!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

*Supercup *


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Na weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ein "A" wie Anton bidde


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Wie immer das L


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "A", das "E",das "P" sind dabei, das "L" leider nicht!

_ a _ _ e _ _ e _ _ p a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Richtig..

*_ a _ _ e _ _ e r _ p a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Sicher...


*_ a _ _ e _ _ e r s p a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Natürlich...5x

*N a _ _ e n _ e r s p a n n _ n _*


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...jetzt das "U" bitte


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Ein C bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Beide dabei...

*N a c _ e n _ e r s p a n n u n _*


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Und das K bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Klar...

*N a c k e n _ e r s p a n n u n _*


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

V wie Victory


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Logo...

*N a c k e n v e r s p a n n u n _*


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Und das G wie gelöst. Weiter nach F1


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Herzlichen Dank.

*N a c k e n v e r s p a n n u n g*


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Und los geht's

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Mehrere

- - - s - - s - - - - - s - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Nicht drin


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "E" wie Eins!


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Zwei

- - - s - - s e - - e - s - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "O" wie Orden!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Keine Orden heute


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Aber T's

- - - s - - s e - - e - s t - - - t


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Aber T's

- - - s - - s e - - e - s t - - - t


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

In der Tat nicht dabei


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...und das "A"


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Viel besser

- - - s - - s e r - e r s t - r - t


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Jetzt wird's

- - a s - a s e r - e r s t - r - t


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Karl!


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Karl, ach ne klar

- - a s - a s e r - e r s t - r k t


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...mal das "F" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Unwetter.


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Mit F, ohne U

- - a s f a s e r - e r s t - r k t


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...jetzt das "G"


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Jo

G - a s f a s e r - e r s t - r k t


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...und das "V"


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ein lustiges "L" bidde


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Aber ja

G l a s f a s e r v e r s t - r k t


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...und das "Ä"


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Dann mach mal weiter

G l a s f a s e r v e r s t ä r k t


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Dann mach mal weiter

G l a s f a s e r v e r s t ä r k t


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

*---------- 

*


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ein "O" wie Otto bidde


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...kein "O" aber das "R"  


*---------r*


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Dann ein einschlägiges "E" bitte.


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Einma*l* wie immer bitte


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...aber ohne "L"


*---e----er*


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Dann aber die Ida


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...leider ohne *I*da


*---e----er*


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ein Nordpol "N" bidde


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

*---en---er*


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "K" wie Karl!


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Das S dabei?


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...kein "S" und auch kein "K" dabei !!


*---en---er*


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## redfive (31 Juli 2022)

Müssen doch Vok*a*le drin sein


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ein tolles "T" bidde


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...ALLES SUPER, ein "S" ist übrigens doch dabei...SORRY !!!

...ohne "T"


*-asenm--er*


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Dann nehm ich halt das "R" wie Rasen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

*Rasenm--er*


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ein Ätschi Bätschi "Ä" dann noch von mir bitte.


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

*Rasenmäher*


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Nächste Runde,nächstes Glück:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Das "E" ist sogar doppelt dabei.

E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

...dann das "R"


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Leider kein "R" dabei.


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "S" wie Sieg.


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Einmal das S dabei.


E _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## jbon (31 Juli 2022)

Ich hätte ein "O" übrig


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Das "O" ist auch einmal vertreten.

E _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ o _ e


----------



## Tolotos (31 Juli 2022)

Wie wär's mit "R"?


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Kein "R" dabei,sorry.


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Zweimal das "T" dabei.

E _ _ s _ _ _ _ t _ _ o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "A" wie Anfang!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Einmal das "A" dabei.

E _ _ s _ _ a _ t _ _ o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Das "I" ist ebenfalls dabei.

E i _ s _ _ a _ t _ _ o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Das "H" ist auch dabei.

E i _ s _ h a _ t _ _ o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Auch dabei.

E i _ s c h a _ t _ _ o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "L" wie Luft!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ebenfalls dabei.

E i _ s c h a l t _ _ o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Natürlich auch dabei.  

E i n s c h a l t _ _ o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Nur noch ein Schritt,dann haben wirs.

E i n s c h a l t _ u o t e


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Das "Q" wie Quote!


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Qualität setzt sich halt durch,@frank63 darf wieder ran.

E i n s c h a l t q u o t e


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Dabei, dabei...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...und das "R"


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

3x dabei.

*_ _ r _ _ _ _ e r _ _ r _ _*


----------



## Punisher (1 Aug. 2022)

Das N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

je 1x dabei..

*_ _ r _ _ s _ e r n _ r _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...und das "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Auch 1x dabei..

*_ _ r _ _ s _ e r n _ r _ t*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "P" versuchen !!


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "O" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

1xdabei.

*_ _ r _ _ s _ e r n _ r o t*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...das "B" bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Bingo...

*_ _ r b _ s _ e r n b r o t*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...und jetzt mal das "K"


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Klaro...

*K _ r b _ s k e r n b r o t*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*Ü*hhhhüüü


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Überraschung....


*K ü r b _ s k e r n b r o t*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...und die *I*da freut sich !!


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Hat sie auch einen Grund!

*K ü r b i s k e r n b r o t*


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...lang, einfach und LECKER !!!

*--------------*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

...das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...um Gottes Willen.......ohne Banane


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

....dann mit "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*--r-----------*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

...das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*-ar-------a-a-*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...nix *M*ango, mal einen davor versuchen


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Libelle!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*-ar-----l-ala-*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frosch!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...ahaaa, man bekommt Appetit 


*-ar--ff-lsala-*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

...höchstens auf das nächste kalte Bier...
Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*-ar--ff-lsala-*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Ofen!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*-artoff-lsala-*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Danke vorab für das "T" aber eins fehlt noch!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

...ja stimmt 


*-artoff-lsalat*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*-artoffelsalat*


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kartoffel!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*Kartoffelsalat *


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

aber erst morgen!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

*N*...wie Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Nacht Marco..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _*


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Das G wie Guten Morgen


----------



## redfive (2 Aug. 2022)

Moin mit L


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Kein "G" und auch kein "L"!


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Eins... äh... Ein *S*?


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Nee...zwei...

*_ _ _ _ s s _ n _*


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

*U*nd das *U?*


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Nein!


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Aber doch sicher ein E, oder? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Sorry nein!


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

*A*lso das gibt's doch nicht...


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Gibt es...Worte ohne "E"! 

*_ _ _ _ s s a n _*


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Aber auch *O*hne *O*?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

...das "C" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" 1x, das "C"1x!

*C _ o _ s s a n _*


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Dann bitte ein I


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Okay..

*C _ o i s s a n _*


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Ich glaub, ich hab's *R*ichtig erraten


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Passt..

*C r o i s s a n _*


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

.....


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Mitspielen ja, lösen nein! Immer wieder festzustellen!


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

T T T


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

*C r o i s s a n t*


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Dann mach ich mal

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rot!


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Nope


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Ein "E" wie Emil bitte


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

_ e _ _


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Kein H


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nordpol


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

auch kein N


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Das "M" vielleicht?


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Ein "L" wie Ludwig


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

auch kein Ludwig


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Das "W"?


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Nö


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Das "D"?


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Ich versuchs mal mit dem "R" wie Richard


----------



## redfive (3 Aug. 2022)

*A*lso sowas, da hat man mal ein paar Stunden zu tun und schon nimmt doch wer das L. Skandal!!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

...das "T" wie Test


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Kein D, R, L oder T


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

...das "K"


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Jo, ist dabei

K e k _


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Rischtiiiiiisch
K e k s


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## redfive (4 Aug. 2022)

Dann mal wieder das L


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Jawohl...Treffer!

*_ _ _ _ _ l _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*E*in *E*? Oder sogar m*E*hr*E*r*E*?


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Zwei!! 

*_ _ _ _ e l _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*I*mmerh*I*n...


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

...aber kein "I"!


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Das ist *S*chlecht.


----------



## jbon (4 Aug. 2022)

Habe ein "N"


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Schlecht sieht es auch mit dem "S" und dem "N" aus!


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*T*a*T*sächlich?


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Ja, auch mit dem "T"!


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Tatsäc*H*lic*H*? 🥺


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

...auch ohne "H"!


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Hmmmm*M*mm... 🤔


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

...auch ohne "M"!


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Tj*A*, d*A*nn weiß ich *A*uch nicht weiter...


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Kein "A", bleiben ja noch ein paar übrig....


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*W*eiß aber nicht mehr *W*eiter...


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Passt...

*W _ _ _ e l _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Na sowas 😲
...probieren wir mal das *O*.


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Nee, nee...


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Aber ein *U* ist bestimmt drin.


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Bestimmt....

*W _ _ _ e l _ u _ _ e _*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*Z*? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Zuper...

*W _ _ _ e l z u _ _ e _*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Jetzt hab ich ne Vermutung... *R*.


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Richtig sogar 2x

*W _ r _ e l z u _ _ e r*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*F*ein.


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Hart!

*W _ r f e l z u _ _ e r*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*K*rass!


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Korrekt!

*W _ r f e l z u _ k e r*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*C*razy


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Krass korrekt!

*W _ r f e l z u c k e r*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

*Ü*s ja nich wahr...


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Jawohl ja...

*W ü r f e l z u c k e r*


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Neues Spiel - ja, wieder mehrere Wörter:

*_ _ . - _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

*L*os geht's


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein "I" wie Ida bidde


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Aber ohne L und I.

*_ _ . - _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Dreimal das "E" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ . - _ _ _ _ - _ E _ E _ _ E*


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Bei soviel E muss ein R in der Nähe sein


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Dann halt weiter mit dem Theo "T".


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

R ist schon drin, aber nicht da, wo du es erwartest... T ist nicht drin.

*_ R . - _ _ R _ - _ E _ E _ _ E*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

...und das "N"


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Joa, eins ist drin...

*_ R . - _ _ R _ - _ E N E _ _ E*


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

*D*as macht nix


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Hilft dir das weiter? Ich verrate ja nicht zu viel, wenn ich sage, dass es eine Person ist.

*D R . - _ _ R _ - _ E N E _ _ E*


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein "B" wie Benecke bidde


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "M" versuchen


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Joa...

*D R . - M _ R _ - B E N E _ _ E*


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

*J*a, das hilft


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Das J? Nicht.


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein "K" wie Kriminalfall bidde


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

J*a *sollte das heissen


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

K gibts zweimal, das A einmal:

*D R . - M A R K - B E N E _ K E*


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

C dann noch


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Glückwunsch, darfst weitermachen...

*D R . - M A R K - B E N E C K E* sieht man regelmäßig im Fernsehen.


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Ja, war eben noch zu sehen 

- - - - - - - - -


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein "A" wie Anton bidde


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Aber ja

- a - - - - - - -


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Dann weiter mit dem "S" wie Sieger


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Damit kannst Du nix gewinnen


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

*B*uuuuuh.


redfive schrieb:


> Damit kannst Du nix gewinnen


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Geht doch

- a - - b - - - -


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Dann probier ich es mal mit dem "R".


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Keins dabei


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Dann weiter mit dem "E" wie Emil


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Drin

- a - - b - - - e


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Leider keine Chance


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Als* N*ächstes dann bidde dieser Buchstabe


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

....das "D" vielleicht?


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Beides dabei

- a - d b - - n e


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

....das "I" wie Irrtum?


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein "H" als Nächstes bidde


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein H, kein I

- a - d b - h n e


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein "W" wie Wald bidde


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Leber!


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Ja, ja

W a l d b - h n e


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein *O*? 🤔


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ein Überfälliges Ü bidde


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Keine Vegetarier hier, nur Musikfans

W a l d b ü h n e


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Dann auf ein Neues:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ist dabei.

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Leider kein Igel dabei


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Recht!


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Auch diesmal das L


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" ist dabei,das "L" leider nicht.

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Dann das H


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

Dann das H


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Oh,oh,keines der beiden Buchstaben dabei.


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" wie Aber!


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Aber sicher doch.

_ _ a _ _ e _ _ _ r _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kamera!


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Keine Kamera dabei,sorry.


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Das "G" wie Grütze!


----------



## redfive (5 Aug. 2022)

U hätte ich gern


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Grütze gibts einmal.Das "U" mehrmals.

_ u a _ _ e _ _ _ r u _ g


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich klingelt es hier ein paar mal.

_ u a n _ e n _ _ r u n g


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

*T*as wird ja langsam


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

*T*as seh ich genauso,red.

_ u a n t e n _ _ r u n g


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "P" wie Paul.


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Paul ist auch dabei

_ u a n t e n _ p r u n g


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Sonnige Aussichten 

_ u a n t e n s p r u n g


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Morgen geht der *Q*uatsch dann weiter


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Quatsch keinen Mist....  Glückwunsch,red ist dann morgen dran.

Q u a n t e n s p r u n g


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Und weiter

- - - - - - - - -


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Traditionell das *E*


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Ja, ja

- e - - - - - e -


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Das hilft doch schon mal weiter... 🤔 *N*icht.


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Nicht


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Na *S*owa*S*...


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Be*ss*er

- e s - s - - e -


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Wirklich besse*R*?


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "T"?


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

E*t*was besser

T e s t s - - e -


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

E*t*was besser

T e s t s - - e -


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "P" wie Punkt!


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Punkt(e) sind ja nicht das Thema

T e s t s p - e -


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Liga!


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Thema schon wieder verfehlt

T e s t s p - e l


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ina!


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2022)

Jawoll, das

T e s t s p i e l

Ich geh jetzt mal so eins pfeifen


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Na schön..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

ein E bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

*L*assen wir es mal starten.


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

1x "E", aber kein "L"!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e_*


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

*S*owas ist doch gar nicht möglich 😁


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

3xS, kein N

*_ _ s _ _ _ _ s s _ e_*


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

dann ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

1x das "T"!

*_ _ s _ _ _ t s s _ e_*


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

ein A noch


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

...das "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" ja, das "H" leider nicht!

*A _ s _ _ _ t s s _ e_*


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

ich versuchs mit B


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Kein "B"!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

...das "U" bitte


----------



## redfive (7 Aug. 2022)

Das R dabei?


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme ein L


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" und das "U" je 1x, das "L" leider nicht!

*A u s _ _ r t s s _ e_*


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ich *G*laub, es *G*eht schon wieder los.


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Was geht los? 

*A u s _ _ r t s s _ e g*


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*Ä*h... gar nix


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Okay...

*A u s _ ä r t s s _ e g*


----------



## redfive (7 Aug. 2022)

*I*ch weiß was


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Ich auch...

*A u s _ ä r t s s i e g*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

...und das "W"


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Na logo

*A u s w ä r t s s i e g*


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

*------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hertha!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

...nee ohne *H*ertha, die Pfeifen 


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Esel!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

...auch ohne "E" 


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Reif?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

*--r--r-*


----------



## jbon (7 Aug. 2022)

Ein Super-*S*


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ein *B*?


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

...kein "S" und kein "B" ...aber das "T"  


*T-r--rt*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orden!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Und ein *W* wie *W*etter.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

*Torw-rt*


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*A*lles kl*A*r...


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

....Jap !!!        


*Torwart*


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _* ...ich hab mal wieder einen Namen mitgebracht... und jetzt?


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Karate!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Haben wir.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ist auch drin:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ C _ _ _ _ K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*_ _ E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ C _ _ _ E K*

Kleiner Tipp: Deutsche Sportlerin, die in diesem Jahr das Größte erreicht hat, was sie in ihrer Sportart erreichen kann.


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne?


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*_ _ E _ _ _ S _ _ _ S C _ _ _ E K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Heinrich!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*_ _ E _ H _ S _ _ _ S C H _ _ E K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Kein Regen heute 😁


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Zweimal drin:

*_ A E _ H _ S _ A _ S C H _ _ E K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Dreimal:

*_ A E _ H I S I A _ S C H I _ E K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ist dabei:

*L A E _ H I S I A _ S C H I _ E K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Joa. Auch dabei:

*L A E T H I S I A _ S C H I _ E K*


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

...und noch das "M" wie Morgen!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*L A E T H I S I A _ S C H I M E K* hat vor kurzem bei den World Games, den Weltspielen der nicht-olympischen Sportarten, im Inline-Speedskating eine Goldmedaille gewonnen. Kurios an dem Ergebnis war, dass sie die einzige Medaillengewinnerin in ihrem Rennen war, weil alle anderen Teilnehmerinnen disqualifiziert wurden.

Du bist dran, @frank63.


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Weiter....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

*I*st aber kurz...


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Leider kein "I"!


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Und ein *L*?


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ l*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

1x das "E"!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e l*


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Ein *T*?


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Passt auch....

*T **_ _ _ _ _ e l*


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Richtig...

*T _ r _ _ _ e l*


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme ein A bitte


----------



## redfive (8 Aug. 2022)

Das H drin?


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

...versuche mal den *U*hu


----------



## Gucky (8 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme ein *o* und möchte lösen: *Torjubel*.


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Kein "A" und kein "H", 1x"U" und 1x "O"!

*T o r _ u _ e l

Es wird Buchstabe für Buchstabe gelöst!*


----------



## redfive (9 Aug. 2022)

Das B bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Bingo...

*T o r _ u b e l*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

...das "J" bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Okay, so soll es sein!

*T o r j u b e l*


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

*-r-------*


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "A"...setz` mal noch zwei Punkte oben rauf 


*-r-------*


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Das "Ä" wie Ätsch!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

*-rä------*


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

...leider kein "C" 

*-rä------*


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

ich versuche ein F


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

...auch ohne "F" 

*-rä------*


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

...ist dabei


*-rä------*


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## redfive (10 Aug. 2022)

Danke das ihr mir das L übrig gelassen habt


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Salz!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "L" und ohne "H"---"P" und "S" sind dabei 


*Präs-----*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Dann muss ja wohl ein *I* dabei sein... mindestens 🤔


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

*Präsi----*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

*D*ann hab ich ne Idee...


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

*Präsid---*


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Dann vielleicht das "T" wie Torte!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

*Präsid--t*


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

Das noch keiner das E hatte


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

*Präsident*


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht's

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2022)

Das E bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "A"


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

*G* wie *G*lückwunsch


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein A, ein E

- a - - e - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Bitte mal das "S"


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Und vielleicht noch ein *T*, wenn vorhanden...


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2022)

für mich das M


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

2 mal S

- a s s e - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

*K*ann da vielleicht ein *K* dabei sein? 🤔


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein W wie Wasser


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

Das lohnt sich

W a s s e r r - - r - r - - -


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Und ein *H* wie *H*ai!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

*O*hooo


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich

W a s s e r r o h r - r u - h


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

*B*itte ein *B*.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Bitte ein "C"


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

Auf das er euch nie betrifft, der

W a s s e r r o h r b r u c h


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Sissy willst Du oder soll Icke


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Du hast als Letzter geschrieben, also bist du dran.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...OK, mal was einfaches !!!

*--------- 

*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Ich fang mal mit dem *S* an.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...wie gesagt, ganz einfach !!!


*------s--*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Dann bitte ein *T.*


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "E" , aber das "T"  


*------st-*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

*O*h, na s*O*was...


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "O" , aber das "A"    

*-a---asta*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Jet*Z*t isses einfach


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Jet*Z*t isses einfach


...bei mir immer ganz einfach 


*Za--pasta*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

*N*a denn los...


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

*Za-npasta*


----------



## redfive (11 Aug. 2022)

*N*ützlich


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

redfive schrieb:


> *N*ützlich


Stimmt !!!


*Za-npasta*


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Nehme das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

*...Super Meister !!!      *


*Zahnpasta*


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Wollte wohl keiner lösen....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...3x "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

nee.....nur 1x 

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...mal das kleine "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

kleines "r" ist auch dabei...

*_ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Auch dabei...

*_ r _ _ _ e _ _ _ a _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Na klar....

*_ r _ _ _ e n _ _ a _ *


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Passt...

*_ r i _ _ e n _ _ a _ *


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "S" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Super....

*_ r i _ _ e n _ _ a s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Nein leider nicht....


----------



## redfive (12 Aug. 2022)

Das L bitte


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

3xL, das P leider nicht..

*_ r i l l e n _ l a s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...dann das "B"


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Logo...

*B r i l l e n _ l a s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...und das "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das passt....

*B r i l l e n g l a s*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

*---e-----*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...leider ohne "R" 


*---e-----*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## redfive (12 Aug. 2022)

Wie gehabt, das L bitte


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Bitte mal das "S"


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

*K*ann da ein *K* passen?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "N", ohne "S" und ohne "K", aber mit "L" und "F"  



*--fel----*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ein *C* wie *C*haos viellei*C*ht?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

..ohne *I*da und ohne *C*haos...hat jeder im Garten !!


*--fel----*


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

*W* *w*ie *W*as?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Jup !!! ohne "W"


*--fel----*


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ein *A* vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "O" !!...aber mit "A" !!!!



*A-fel-a--*


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Hmmmmm*M*mmm...


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pflaume!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

*Apfel-a-m*


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

Dann nehme ich ein b


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

*  

...bitte immer nur einen Buchstaben nennen , Meister !!!*


*Apfelba-m*


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

Sorry 🤐


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

elcattivo0804 schrieb:


> Sorry 🤐


...jetzt könntest du wieder !!!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

Gut dann nehme ich ein U wie Ui


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

elcattivo0804 schrieb:


> Gut dann nehme ich ein U wie Ui


   


*Apfelbaum*


...und du bist dran !!!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

_________


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...das nette "E" bitte mal


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

________E


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...und das "N" gleich hinterher


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

Leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

Ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "T" versuchen !!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das s leider nicht


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

______TTE


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "M" bitte


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

Weder U noch das M ist dabei


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

...das "A" mal bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" wie Beule!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Aug. 2022)

_____ATTE


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wolke!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Aug. 2022)

Leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frist!


----------



## redfive (13 Aug. 2022)

Das L bitte


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Aug. 2022)

__L_LATTE


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "K "wie Konrad!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Aug. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Aug. 2022)

_OL_LATTE


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...das "D" bitte


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Aug. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## redfive (13 Aug. 2022)

Das Z bitte


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Aug. 2022)

_OLZLATTE


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Holz!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Aug. 2022)

Richtig 

HOLZLATTE

Du bist dran


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Einmal neu

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)

Ein e muss her


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2022)

das P bitte


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

... das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

2x E, kein P und keine A!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*O*ha... Das geht ja gut l*O*s...


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...das "R" mal versuchen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Kein "O" und auch kein "R"!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*U*nd das *U*?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Kein U, 1x das N!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ n*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...mal die *I*da fragen


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Das is*T* mir noch *T*o*T*al rä*T*selhaf*T*!


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das I ja, das T leider nicht...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e i n*


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*W*as? Kann doch gar nicht *W*ahr sein!


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Doch, auch ohne W


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*S*auerei... 😁


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

3x das S

*S _ _ _ _ s s e _ _ e i n*


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Ein *C* viellei*C*ht? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jaaaa

*S c _ _ _ s s e _ _ e i n*


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Dann gibt's doc*H* sic*H*er noc*H* ein *H*...


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Aber hallo...

*S c h _ _ s s e _ _ e i n*


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*L*ustig...


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2022)

Ein B bitte


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Passen beide...

*S c h l _ s s e l b e i n*


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Achtung, dies ist keine *Ü*bung!


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Passt....

*S c h l ü s s e l b e i n*


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Gut, dann geht's weiter mit dem hier:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...und das nette "E"


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Vielleicht hilft's euch ja weiter

*_ E _ N _ E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...schönen Gruß von *I*da


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Haben wir...

*_ E _ N _ E _ _ _ I _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Konrad!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*K*ein *K*onrad...


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...*G*ustav will auch mal ran


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Ludwig!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*G*ein *G*ustav 
Ludwig ist auch nicht dabei.

*_ E _ N _ E _ _ _ I _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

..."S"


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

E*S* ist drin  H auch, sogar zweimal.

*_ E _ N _ E H _ _ I _ S H _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...das schreit nach einem "T"


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Schrei leiser, T ist nicht drin


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Kein Unheil, aber das U haben wir:

*_ E _ N _ E H _ U I _ S H _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...mal das nette "*F*"


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Ist auch drin:

*F E _ N S E H _ U I _ S H _ _*

Jetzt wisst ihr aber Bescheid, oder?
(Hab grad noch ein vergessenes S nachgetragen  )


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

*O*haa


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rot!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Oh ja.

*F E R N S E H _ U I _ S H O _*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

*W*underbar !!!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Aber sowas von...

*F E R N S E H _ U I _ S H O W*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zuper!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*F E R N S E H _ U I Z S H O W*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...und das nette "Q"


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*F E R N S E H Q U I Z S H O W*

Alles klar, du bist dran, @Marco2


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...und jetzt endlich mal was einfaches  


*------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rot!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Toooorrrr !!!


*----rr-*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...Jup !!! 


*----rre*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Ko!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Aua !!!! ohne "K" 


*----rre*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

....vielleicht das "T"?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...schon besser !!!   


*--t-rre*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Oskar!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

...nix mit "O" 


*--t-rre*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

*A*ber ein *A*.


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

*-itarre*


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gustav!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

*Gitarre*


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

*N*a de*NN* los...


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Guter Start!

*_ _ n n _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Scroll mal nach oben.


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

Dann halt ein A


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Jup....

*_ _ n n _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Passt.

*_ _ n n t a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

jetzt ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Sicher...

*S _ n n t a _ s _ _ s _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

das schöne runde O bitte


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

OK.

*S o n n t a _ s _ _ s _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

jetzt bitte das G


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Genau.

*S o n n t a g s _ _ s _ _ _ a g*


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Versuch macht k*L*ug...


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

hmhhh, ich hab noch keine Ahnung
ich nehme ein U


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Jawohl...passen beide.

*S o n n t a g s _ u s _ _ l a g*


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Ein *H* eventuell? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Hurra...

*S o n n t a g s _ u s _ h l a g*


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

*Z* wie *Z*ug.


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Okay.

*S o n n t a g s z u s _ h l a g*


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Hmmmm... Was könnte da no*C*h fehlen? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Bestimmt...

*S o n n t a g s z u s c h l a g*


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Neues Rätsel für euch:

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

ich fange mit dem E an


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Haben wir:

*_ _ E _ _ _ _ E _ _ E*


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Nehme das "S"!


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Auch das S ist drin:

*_ _ E _ S _ _ E _ _ E*


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Bitte das "I"!


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Haben wir...

*_ _ E _ S _ _ E I _ E*


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## scherholder2k (14 Aug. 2022)

N wie Nippel 😊


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Kein L, kein N, kein T. Da habt ihr aber richtig daneben gegriffen


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

ich versuche das R


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "M" wie Minus!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...das "Z"


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Kein M, kein Z.

*_ R E H S _H E I _ E*


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein C bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

*_ R E H S C H E I _ E*

Bitte sehr


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

ein D bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

*D R E H S C H E I _ E*

Na, jetzt isses einfach. Wehe, irgendjemand sagt jetzt "Das ß bitte"


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Mal das "ß"


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mal das "ß"


Was auch sonst


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Ich hab zwar noch nix von drehenden Scheinen gehört, aber ich versuche es mit N


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Das ging daneben.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Naja dann das "B"


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

*D R E H S C H E I B E*

Glückwunsch, @Rolli, du bist dran


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Was leichtes  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...jut, dann mal das nette "A"


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

...und das böse *S*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Das A ja das S nein

_ a _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

*N*anu? Ja, ich sag's ja, das böse S...


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

ein F bitte

Was ist ne Drehscheibe??


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Was ist ne Drehscheibe??


Eine Fernsehsendung. Oder auch eine Einrichtung, um eine Lok zu drehen. Oder, oder, oder... Siehe Wikipedia.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Das N und R ja das F nein

_ a r a _ _ _ n


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Ich komm mir jetzt ziemlich doof vor.
Egal 😂


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Dann ein P bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Ich versuch mal das *T*.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Eine Fernsehsendung. Oder auch eine Einrichtung, um eine Lok zu drehen. Oder, oder, oder... Siehe Wikipedia.


...aber na *H*allo !!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Das T und das H ja das P nein

_ a r a t h _ n


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein O wie Oskar


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ a r a t h o n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

M


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Kurz und bündig  ja

M a r a t h o n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...endlich wieder was einfaches 


*--------*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein M wie MSV


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "M" Meister !!

*--------*


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Dann ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...leider ohne "S", aber das "R" 


*-------r*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...jep !!!


*-e----er*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...aber na Hallo !!!   


*-e--tter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

G wie Günther.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

*Ge-itter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Dann noch das W


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

*Gewitter*


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Auf ein neues

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...das nette "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Logo

_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Kein S


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "R"versuchen


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

auch kein R


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

...jetzt das "N"


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "T"?


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Jo

_ e _ n _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Kein T


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" wie Berta


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Nix Berta


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "L"?


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Kein L


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Dann aber bestimmt das "C"!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

auch nix C


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gustav!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Kleiner Tipp ganz vorn und ganz hinten


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pfeife!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Der auch 

_ e _ n _ _ _ p _


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frust!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ e _ n _ _ _ p f


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kirsten!


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich

_ e _ n k _ _ p f


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Das "M" wie Masse!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ e _ n k _ m p f


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hilfe!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Klar doch

_ e h n k _ m p f


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Sicher

_ e h n k a m p f


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zehn!


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Klar ist der "Z e h n k a m p f"

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Rolli!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## redfive (16 Aug. 2022)

Und ich das L


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein A vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

...das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" und das "S" je 2x, das "L" und das "A" leider nicht!

*_ _ s _ _ s _ e _ _ e _ *


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Leider nein!


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

...dann mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Jup....passt...

*_ _ s _ _ s _ e _ _ e n *


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Dabei, dabei....

*_ i s _ _ s _ e _ _ e n *


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## redfive (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein F dabei?


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein "B" wie Berta bidde


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2022)

ein W vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Kein "H", 1x "F",kein "B", das "W"1x

*_ i s _ _ s w e _ f e n *


----------



## redfive (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein U könnte drin sein


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Ist drin...

*_ i s _ u s w e _ f e n *


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein "K" wie Klabautermann bidde


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Klar...

*_ i s k u s w e _ f e n *


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Ein "R" wie Richard bidde


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Sehr gern!

*_ i s k u s w e r f e n *


----------



## redfive (16 Aug. 2022)

*D*as könnte wohl dabei sein

Morgen mehr


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Passt jawohl!

*D i s k u s w e r f e n*


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Moin!

- - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

*S* wie *S*chönen Guten Morgen! 😁


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

*M*oin


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Guter Start

R - s - m - - - - - - - -


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Auch das

R e s - m - - - - - - - e


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Ein T wie Tonne


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nord!


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Das geht fix

R e s t m - - - t - n n e


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

das U mit Punkte


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

2x das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Hab die Punkte mal oben drüber gemacht

R e s t m ü l l t - n n e


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

und das O bitte


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Jo, muss gleich an die Strasse die

R e s t m ü l l t o n n e


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Experte!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Aber sicher

_ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

nö auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Konsum!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ _ e _ e _ k _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Auch gut

_ i e _ e _ k _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anna!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich

_ i e _ e _ k a _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "P" wie Peinlich!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Logo

_ i e _ e _ k a _ p _


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frank!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Aber sicher

_ i e _ e _ k a _ p f


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Was sonst 

_ i e _ e _ k a m p f


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Ja 

_ i e _ e n k a m p f


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" wie Biene!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ i e b e n k a m p f


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sieben!


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Klar ist der "S i e b e n k a m p f"


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Schon mal neu...verabschiede mich zur Arbeit!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Gutes gelinge*n*


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Was nehm ich nur...ach heute mal das L


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2022)

ich nehm das E


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Das "N", das "E" und das "A" sind dabei, das "L" leider nicht!

*E n _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

...das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Logo

*E n d _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

...dann das "M"


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Mächtig gewaltig...

*E n d _ a m _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

...dann das "K" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Klaro....

*E n d k a m _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

..und das "P"


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Prima...

*E n d k a m p _*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

...und das "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Fantastisch...

*E n d k a m p f*


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

*-------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme das N


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

...kein "R", kein "N"...aber das "E"  


*-e------*


----------



## pold1 (18 Aug. 2022)

das ist aber b*L*öd, kein R und kein N


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" wie Berg!


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Ein "S" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

...kein "L", kein "B" und kein "S"


*-e------*


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein T vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*Te-----t*


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein A? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Das "M" vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

....ohne *I*da


*Tem--mat







*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*Temp-mat*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Jo dann noch das O bitte


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*Tempomat*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Super!


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Aber sicher

_ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Vielleicht das "T"?


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

ich versuche ein F


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Das T ist dabei das F nicht

_ _ _ t s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme ein M


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Dreh das M mal um


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

also ein W


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich

W _ _ t s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

ein E bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Aber sicher

W e _ t s _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

jetzt ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Nee


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

aber sicher ein R


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Jo

W e _ t s _ r _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

jetzt ein G bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Passt

W e _ t s _ r _ _ g


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

jetzt ein N


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Logo

W e _ t s _ r _ n g


----------



## jbon (19 Aug. 2022)

Habe ein *P* übrig


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

passt

W e _ t s p r _ n g


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*I*da kann auch weit springen


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Kann sie  

W e i t s p r _ n g


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

...das "U" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Jo ist der "W e i t s p r u n g"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

...mal was für Optimisten !!!...Tipp: Heute 20:30 Uhr


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Nehme mal das "D"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

...leider ohne "D" 


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

...auch ohne "H" 


*------------*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

und ein T


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*------t-----*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*------t--i--*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

...Ohne "N"


*------t--i--*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*------t--ie-*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*--s---tssie-*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Mal das G


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*--s---tssieg*


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ein A wie Ausgang


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

ein U bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

W wie weg


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*Ausw-rtssieg*


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Das "Ä" bitte!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

*Auswärtssieg*


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

...dann mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Sehr gut...

*_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Nehme ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

...und das "N"


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" und das "N" sind dabei....

*S _ _ _ _ e n _ e _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Ein T wie Tom


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Sogar 2x..

*S _ _ t _ e n _ e _ t e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Mal das R bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Richtig...

*S _ _ t _ e n r e _ t e r*


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Jup...

*S _ i t _ e n r e i t e r*


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul

Bin gleich erstmal weg werde nicht lösen


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Prächtig...

*S p i t _ e n r e i t e r*


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "Z" bitte !!!


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Na sicher...

*S p i t z e n r e i t e r*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Ein A wie Anfang


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Ende!


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Das M wie Mitte


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

...kein "E", kein "M" aber das "A" 


*----a----*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Vielleicht das "R"?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

ohne "R" 


*----a----*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tatort?


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme das L bitte


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

*---lat---*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "S"...TOPAKTUELL !!!


*---lat---*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Indeed?


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

*In-lati-n*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Nehme das "F" wie Frank!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

*Inflati-n*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Ohne!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

*Inflation*


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Weiter, weiter..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Jo passt...

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

...und das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*_ e _ _ _ _ s e r _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Nein nicht dabei.


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ e _ _ _ _ s e r _ _ _ _ n _ *


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "D" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Nein auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

...dann das "G"


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Versuche mal das A


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Beide dabei....

*G e _ a _ _ s e r _ _ _ _ n g*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Logo..

*G e _ a _ _ s e r _ _ _ u n g*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

...das "H" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" nicht, aber das "H"!

*G e h a _ _ s e r h _ h u n g*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Das O mit Punkte


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Logo..

*G e h a _ _ s e r h ö h u n g*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein "T" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Passt...

*G e h a _ t s e r h ö h u n g*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

und noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Logo...

*G e h a l t s e r h ö h u n g*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2022)

Dann mal das E


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

jo

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

...das nette "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ e _ _ s _


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein nettes (oder auch böses) *T* vielleicht?


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ist dabei

_ e _ _ s t


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein R vielleicht auch?


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich

_ e r _ s t


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

*H*a, ich glaub, ich weiß es...


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

...mal bitte das "B"


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Beide dabei Marco bist  

H e r b s t


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

*----e----*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein S bitte


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

*--sse----*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

*-asse----*


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Bitte mal ein W


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Ich nehme das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

*Wasser--r*


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Das "O" wie Ott


...nix "O"


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Das "U" wie Uhu!


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

*Wasseru-r*


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hammer!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

*Wasseruhr*


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

*A*haa


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Oha....

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Mal ein "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Sicher..

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ a _ s _ _ _ s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2022)

ein H bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Das nette *T* vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Das "E", das "T"2x; das "N" und das "H" leider nicht!


*T _ _ _ a _ _ a _ s e _ t s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Ein *L* vielleicht? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" ja, das "L" leider nicht..

*T _ _ _ a _ _ a b s e _ t s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Auch ein *O* sollte drin sein... 🤔


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*T o _ _ a _ _ a b s e i t s*


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Ein *R* vielleicht? 🤔


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Dabei, dabei..

*T o r r a _ _ a b s e i t s*


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Hmmmmm... Ich hab ne Ver*M*utung... 🤔


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Nur eine Vermutung...

*T o r r a _ m a b s e i t s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Klar doch....

*T o r r a u m a b s e i t s*


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Nehme mal das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

War klar....das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Jo

_ c _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sauna!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Heiterkeit!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ c _ _ a l l


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "K" wie Konrad!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ c k _ a l l


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" wie Ball!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich

_ c k b a l l


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Ecke!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Klar ist der "E c k b a l l"


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Mit dem "E"


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Extra ohne "E"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

*F*ast gedacht


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Auch ohne "F"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Dann mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Sehr gut!

*_ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

a*h*a


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

ha, ha....kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Ein B wie Ball


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Kein B, kein Ball!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## redfive (24 Aug. 2022)

Das übliche L bitte


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2022)

ein K bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Ähmm... Das *M*?


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

2x "R", kein "K",kein "L",kein "M"!

*_ _ r _ a r _*


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Ein *U* vielleicht? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Nein....


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Dann aber doch bestimmt ein *O*...


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Ein D


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" ist dabei, das "D" leider nicht..

*_ o r _ a r _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich....

*T o r _ a r t*


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Dann noch das "W"


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Passt....

*T o r w a r t*


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Das *E*?


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Passt

_ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sand!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ _ s e _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Genau

_ _ s e _ t s


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich

_ _ s e i t s


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Das "B" wie Berti!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Klasse

_ b s e i t s


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!

 Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Klar ist das "A b s e i t s" 

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Weiter geht es!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Natürlich mit einem "E"


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2022)

ich nehme ein N


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Und das T


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Alle dabei...

*E _ _ _ e t e _ _ _ n _ t*


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Das schreit ja schon nach einem *S*...


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Ich nehme ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...das "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das schreit ja schon nach einem *S*...



Der Ruf bleibt ungehört, heißt kein "S"!


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Kein "A", aber das "R" ist dabei....

*E _ _ _ e t e r _ _ n _ t*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...das "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Passt....

*E _ f _ e t e r _ _ n _ t*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...dann das "K"


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Klar....

*E _ f _ e t e r _ _ n k t*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

---jetzt das "U"


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Es läuft...

*E _ f _ e t e r _ u n k t*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...und das "P" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Passt auch...

*E _ f _ e t e r p u n k t*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...und das "M"


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Ja genau....

*E _ f m e t e r p u n k t*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...und noch das nette "L"


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Jup....

*E l f m e t e r p u n k t*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

*--------- 

*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...leider ohne "M"


*---------*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eins!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

*-e-e--e--*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Probieren wir nochmal das *S*.


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...ohne "S" ohne"I" und ohne "P"...aber das "R" 


*Re-e--er-*


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

ich versuche mal ein K


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ein *D* vielleicht? 🤔


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...kein "K", kein "D" 


*Re-e--er-*


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ich probier mal das *I*...


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...auch ohne *I*da


*Re-e--er-*


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ein *M*? 🤔


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

njet !!! einfach mal umdrehen 


*Re-e--er-*


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Das *W*? Na, ich versuch's. _*schulterzuck*_


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

...Jep !!!   


*Re-e-wer-*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Das "L" wie Ludwig!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Jo !!   


*Re-elwer-*


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gustav!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

*Regelwer-*


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

...kein "T"


*Regelwer-*


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Das "K"?


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

*Regelwerk*


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Regelwerk*



Gestern abend hast Du geschrieben kein "K", aber sonst machte kein Buchstabe Sinn!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

*SORRY !!!*


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Weiter gehts...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

*E*cht?


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

*A*hhhaaa


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> *E*cht?



Dabei.............


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein N bitte



Nein.....


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

*F*erflixt 😁


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> *A*hhhaaa



Ja...............

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> *F*erflixt 😁



Nein.....


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Ein "S"


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

ich versuche ein D


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*D _ _ _ e _ _ a s s *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Mal 123 *p*ss


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Perfekt...

*D _ p p e _ p a s s *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

*O*hhooo


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Oh ja...

*D o p p e _ p a s s *


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Dann mal noch das "L"

Erstmal Happa Happa bis später Frank


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Logo....und guten Appetit Rolli!

*D o p p e l p a s s*


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

und weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Das *S* bitte.


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Für mich bitte das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

ein R für mich


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Das S ja

S _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Kein M


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Aber das R

S _ _ r _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

passt

S _ _ r t s _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Ein *U* wie *U*ns *U*we. 🕯️


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Sehr gut

S _ _ r t s _ _ _ u


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Ein *P* ist auch drin...


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anfang!


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Ja das P

S p _ r t s _ _ _ u


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Das A auch

S p _ r t s _ _ a u


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Logo

S p _ r t s c _ a u


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

*H*a.


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" wie Ordnung!


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Das Ha ja 

S p _ r t s c h a u


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

und das O aber sicher

S p o r t s c h a u


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

So weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein "E" freies Wort! Sorry!


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein *R* vielleicht?


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein nordiges "N" bidde


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Kein "S", kein "N",kein "A", aber ein "R"!

*_ r _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein *I* vielleicht? 🤔


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Dann eben weiter mit dem "I" wie Interessant


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Passt...

*_ r _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Vielleicht ein *U*?


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Nö.....


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Aber doch sicher ein *O*? 🥺


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein tolles "T" bidde


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Das "O" ja, kein "T" und auch kein "B"!* 

_ r o _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Dann weiter mit dem G wie Gustav


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

🤔 Vielleicht ein *D*?


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Kein "G", aber das "D"!

*D r o _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Ein *K*?


----------



## Austin (30 Aug. 2022)

Ein "C" wie Caesar bidde


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2022)

ich versuch mal ein Z


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "H" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Die Buchstaben P,K,C sind dabei, das Z und das H nicht.

*D r o p k i c k*

Austin macht weiter!


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Ok,ich hab gar nicht bekommen,dass ich nun an der Reihe bin. 😂 

Dann mal weiter: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Mal das "E" bitte


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Leider kein "E" dabei.


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Auch kein "S" vorhanden.


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

...mal das nette "F"


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Ich versuch mal das "R"!


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Das "A" dabei,das "F" und das "R" leider nicht.

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

"U" ist dabei

_ _ _ u _ a _ _ _ u


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

...mal das "S" Meister !!!


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Kein "S" dabei,das "H" allerdings schon dabei.

_ _ h u _ a _ _ h u


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Nehme mal das "C"


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Kein "C" dabei


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

...und das "Q"


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Kein "Q" bzw "I",aber das "T" ist dabei

T _ h u _ a _ _ h u


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

...das runde "O" bitte


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Jawoll,das "O" auch dabei

T o h u _ a _ o h u


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Mal das "W"


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Gleich ists getan,das "W" auch dabei

T o h u w a _ o h u


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Ein B vielleicht


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Tada,Rolli hats raus(und darf als Nächster ran)

T o h u w a b o h u


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne.


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein aber die Sonne ist gut


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hilfe!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut

H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tief!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Jo

H _ t _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lang!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Passt

H _ t _ _ _ _ l l _


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut

H _ t _ e _ e l l e


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Logo

H i t _ e _ e l l e


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "W" wie Well_e_!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Passt

H i t _ e w e l l e


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zauberei!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist die "H i t z e w e l l e"


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Du Glückspilz du ...
*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Juc*h*u


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Glücksträhne ist vorbei. Kein "H"!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Passt....

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Nein auch kein "N"!

gehe jetzt meinen Chef ärgern!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Dann mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Sicher....

*_ a _ _ s _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2022)

Bitte mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Nein leider kein "T"!


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "M" bitte


----------



## Austin (2 Sep. 2022)

Ich nehm ein "C" wie Chaos


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Das "P" ist dabei, kein "R", kein "C", kein "M"!

*_ a p _ s _ _ _ e*


----------



## Austin (2 Sep. 2022)

Ein "Z" wie Zapfen bidde


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

...und das "F" bitte


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2022)

Ich nehme ein L


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Das "Z", das "F"und auch das "L"sind dabei!

*Z a p f s _ _ l e*


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2022)

Dann noch ein Ä bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*Z a p f s ä _ l e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2022)

Nehme mal das "U"


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Perfekt...

*Z a p f s ä u l e*


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2022)

Mal weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nein!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

...und das "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Kein N


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Aber das E sehr gut

_ e _ _ e _ _ e e


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "S" wie Super.


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Nix Super


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "K" wie König!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Auch kein König


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "RRR"!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Passt

_ e _ _ e r _ e e


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Der schläft schon


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pfeffer!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "N"?


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tonne!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Schon besser

_ e t t e r _ e e


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frosch!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Jo 

_ e t t e r f e e


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wetter!

 Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist die "W e t t e r f e e"

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

ich versuche das F


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Kein "F"!


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Auch kein "N"!


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Das "A" ist dabei und Korrektur auch das "N"! Sorry! 

*_ _ _ e _ _ a _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

vielleicht ein S


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Leider kein "S"!


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Ich versuch ein W bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Einmal umdrehen!


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

ein M


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut!

*M _ _ e _ _ a _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

jetzt ein L


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Passt auch..

*M _ _ e l _ a _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Ein R vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Nein nein kein "R"!


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

ein O bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Aber sicher...

*M o _ e l _ a _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Ein "G" wie Großartig bidde


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

...und das "D" bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2022)

ein *C*äsar bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Die Buchstaben G,P,C sind dabei, das D leider nicht.

*M o g e l p a c _ _ n g*


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2022)

ein K bitte


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2022)

Ein H bitte


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Ein "U" wie Udo bidde


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "K"und das "U" sind dabei, das "H" nicht!

*M o g e l p a c k u n g

Austin macht weiter!*


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Auf ein Neues: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

"A" wie Adam


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "E" ist dabei,ebenso das "A"

_ a _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

...hau mal ein paar "R" rin


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

...das "S" vielleicht auch?....


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" dabei,das "S" leider nicht.

_ a _ e _ _ e _ _ _ _ r e r


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor?


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Auch dabei.

_ a _ e _ _ e _ _ _ h r e r


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Kein "I" vorhanden


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "B" wie Basta!


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Ist dabei.

_ a b e _ _ e _ _ _ h r e r


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Leider kein "U" dabei


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Leider auch nicht dabei.


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "L" wie Linse!


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Jawohl.Ist sogar doppelt dabei.

_ a b e l l e _ _ _ h r e r


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frosch!


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Jawoll,auch dabei.

_ a b e l l e _ f _ h r e r


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Das "Ü" wie Überraschung!


----------



## Austin (6 Sep. 2022)

Überragend.

_ a b e l l e _ f ü h r e r


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Austin (6 Sep. 2022)

Fast am Ziel.

_ a b e l l e n f ü h r e r


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tempo!


----------



## Austin (6 Sep. 2022)

Da haben wir es. frank63 darf weiter machen.

T a b e l l e n f ü h r e r


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Mal ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*_ a _ _ e _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Auch dabei...

*_ a _ _ e n _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" ist leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "R" bitte


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" ja, das "D" leider nicht!

*_ a _ _ e n _ r e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Passt....

*_ a t t e n _ r e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Versuche mal das W


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Nee,nee...


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein L wie Latte


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Logo...

*L** a t t e n _ r e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Niemals...


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

Ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein I wie Ida


 Nein....


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein S bitte



 Nein, nein....


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Mario_1980 schrieb:


> Ein K bitte



Jawohl.... 

*L a t t e n k r e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Ein Z wie Zorro


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Zuper....

*L a t t e n k r e _ z*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Ja passt....

*L a t t e n k r e u z*


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

*N*a, dann los!


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Ja aber ohne N


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr s*E*in...


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Jo

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2022)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Kein F


----------



## jbon (7 Sep. 2022)

*H*aha sag ich


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Auch kein H


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Sep. 2022)

Ein P bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Ich nehme mal das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Kein P kein R aber das S

_ _ s _ e _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Das "B" wie Beule!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut 

B _ s _ e _ b _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Das "K" wie Köln!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Aber sicher

B _ s k e _ b _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Triumpf!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Jo

B _ s k e t b _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Logo

B a s k e t b a _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist "B a s k e t b a l l"


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Kurz,knackig..

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Ein knackiges K


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Kein knackiges "K"! 

bin dann weg zur Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Bis d*a*nn Frank


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2022)

ein W bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Kein "A" und auch kein "W"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Mal ein "S" bitte


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Kein "S" aber das "R"!

*R _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

...und das "U"


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Ja....ist doch einfach...

*R u _ b _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Mal das G


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Genau...

*R u g b _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Noch das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Yes...

*R u g b y*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Noch ein kurzes  

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

...das "E" wie Einfach!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Schon besser

_ e _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Jo

_ e _ _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "I " wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Passt

_ e _ _ i s


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

War wohl zu einfach  

_ e n n i s


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "T"wie Tennis!

Waren halt die richtigen Buchstaben in der Auswahl!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist "T e n n i s"


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Einfach ist gut....

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Wieder mal ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Nein....


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Mal ein "E"

Bin jetzt erstmal weg


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Kein "E"!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2022)

ein W bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

...das nette "G" bitte


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Kein "W", kein "S", aber das "G"!

*G _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Ein O wie OOHHHHOOOo


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Oh ja....
*
G o _ _ *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Ein k*l*einer Wagen


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Hab auch einen....

*G o l _ *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

spielste auch Gol*f  *


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Nein....

*G o l f *


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Kurz weiter  

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "A" wie Alkohol!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

nee nee


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "O" wie Okay!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ _ _ o


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

jo

_ _ d o


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich

_ u d o


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Das "J" wie Ja!


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist das "J u d o"


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Schon mal neu....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

bis morgen! Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

1x dabei...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Gute*n *Morgen all


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Guten Morgen Rolli, 4x das N. 

*_ _ n _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Ein L wie Lang


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

ich nehme ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Kein "L" , kein "T"!


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

dann ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Kein "F" , ein "I"!

*_ _ n _ _ _ _ n _ _ _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

ich nehme ein W


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Kein "W" und auch kein "D"!


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

dann mal ein C bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Passt....

*_ _ n c _ _ _ n _ _ _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

ein H bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Dabei....

*_ _ n c h _ _ n _ _ _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

ich versuche ein U


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Kein "U" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Ein G wie Golf


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Beide dabei..

*_ _ n c h _ o n _ _ _ i n g e n*


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ _ n c h r o n _ _ r i n g e n*


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Nehme das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Passen beide!

*S y n c h r o n s _ r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Dann noch das "P"


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Klar...

*S y n c h r o n s p r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

und weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

und nein aber Hallo


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Ein *E*?


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Aber hallo, vielleicht das "K" wie Kunst!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Beide dabei

_ _ _ _ e _ _ k _


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Ist ein *C* dabei? 🤔


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ist ein *C* dabei? 🤔


nein


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne?


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ _ s s e _ s k _


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Logo

_ _ s s e _ s k i


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rose!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ _ s s e r s k i


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Das "A" wie Alkohol!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich

_ a s s e r s k i


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wasser!


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist das "W a s s e r s k i"


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

...oder einem *T*.


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Kein "E", aber ein "T"!

*_ _ _ t _ _ _ _*


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Dann ist doch sicher ein *A* drin, oder?


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ein "A", aber kein "S"!

*_ _ a t _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Ein *H* vielleicht? 🤔


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*B _ a t h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ist dabei....

*B i a t h _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Geht ja bald wieder l*o*s


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ja...

*B i a t h _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich...

*B i a t h _ o n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Dann noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Logo...

*B i a t h l o n*


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2022)

ein K bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Ich versuch mal das *U*.


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Das U ja

_ u _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

OK, dann versuchen wir mal das *H*.


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Kein H


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Vielleicht der "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

...das "M" bitte


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

...wie wär's denn mit dem *L*?


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Das R und das L ja das M nein

_ u r l _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Normal!


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ u r l _ n _


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Logo

_ u r l i n _


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gold!


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich

_ u r l i n g


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Das "C" wie Curling!


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist "C u r l i n g"


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Austin (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein "E" wie Einstein bidde


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Kein "E", aber das "A"!

*_ _ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Bingo..

*B _ _ _ a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Nein, zwei weiter bitte...


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Gut mal der *K*arl


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

King Karl!

*B _ _ k a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Ok...

*B o _ k a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Versuche mal ein X


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Perfekt, es läuft..

*B o x k a _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

*M*uss sein


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Ja, ja...

*B o x k a m _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Passt perfekt...

*B o x k a m p _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Dann mal noch ein F


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Fertig...

*B o x k a m p f*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Mal ein kurzes  

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" für Rose!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Passt

_ _ r _


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frank!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Du nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Das "A" wie Asche!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Logo

_ a r _


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Turf!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich

_ a r t


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist das "D a r t"


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Bitte ein E


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Aber nur eins..

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Nehme mal ein S


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Dann mal ein A


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Dabei, dabei...

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Kein Bär!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Ist dabei..

*_ _ _ _ e n _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Einen weiter...


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Immer *l*angsam


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Will hier nicht die halbe Nacht sitzen....

*_ _ _ _ e n l a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Dann geh doch schla*f*en morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Passt!

*_ _ _ _ e n l a _ f

 Rolli*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

G*u*te Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Logo!

*_ _ _ _ e n l a u f*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Jetzt mit zwei Punkte drauf


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Aber sicher doch...

*_ ü _ _ e n l a u f*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Ein R wie Rolli


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ ü r _ e n l a u f*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Na sicher

*H ü r _ e n l a u f*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

und noch das "D"


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Aber klar doch...

*H ü r d e n l a u f*


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

...das nette "E" bitte


Nabend Rolli


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

n'Abend Marco aber ohne E


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

*A*ha !!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Schon besser

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Auch dabei

_ _ _ a _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

...mal das hübsche "R" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ r _ a _ _ _ _ n


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

...dann müsste das "T" passen


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Passt  

T r _ a t _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Das "H" wie Habgier!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich

T r _ a t h _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lohn!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Logo

T r _ a t h l _ n


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Passt

T r _ a t h l o n


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel.


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Jo ist "T r i a t h l o n"


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Na dann...

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Ein "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Dann ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Jawohl...

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "N"

Bis später muss weg


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Kein "N"!

Alles klar! Bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Nein auch kein "B"!


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Hurra...läuft....

*H _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Jo *l*äuft


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Nee nicht mehr...


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Läuft wieder....

*H _ _ k e _

Einmal bitte Stadt ABC ändern!*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

*O*hhhhooooooooooooooo


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Okay...


*H o _ k e _

Hab gerade 2 x Fehlermeldung gehabt, Seite konnte nicht geladen werden!*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Dann mal ein C

Hier läuft alles normal


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Claro...

*H o c k e _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

und noch das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Yes....

*H o c k e y*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Natur!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

So eben 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ r _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Vielleicht das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit.


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Schon besser

_ a r a _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "O" wie Ordnung


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Passt

_ a r a _ _ o n


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich

_ a r a t _ o n

*Frank ändere mal dein Wort bei Städte ABC habe mal weiter gemacht*


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Man beherrscht die einfachen Dinge des Lebens nicht. Habe meine ABC Stadt geändert.

Nehme ein "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut (beides )

_ a r a t h o n


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "M" wie Maske!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Jo ist der "M a r a t h o n" 👍

Erst mal zu Mittag cu


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Jo wieder mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Ist dabei...

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Sicher...


*_ _ s e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Keine Ida.


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Nein nein..


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Anton muss es richten. Sehr gut..

*_ a s e _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Bing, Bing...

*B** a s e b a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...und das "L"


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Oh da war einer schneller


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Logo...

*B a s e b a l l*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...und jetzt der Volkssport !!  


*---------*


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

"E" ...ohne "A"


*-e---e-e-*


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein S wie Südpol


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

*-ernse-en*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein F bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...jep !!!   


*Fernse-en*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

und noch das "H"


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

*Fernsehen*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Mal weiter

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

das A ja das R nein

_ _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

kein M


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nass.


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Beide nicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

*O*ha


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ o o _ _ a _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ o o t _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "S"


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

kein S


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "L" wie Liebe!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Logo

_ o o t _ a l l


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frank.


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich Frank 

F o o t _ a l l


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

....locker mal das "B" anfragen !!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Aber locker dabei  

F o o t b a l l 👍


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...mal was einfaches !  

*------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein E bitte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...ohne "E"  


*------*


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...ohne "B"...... ABER DER BAUER IST DABEI 


*------*


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sekt!


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

...jep !!!


*S-----*


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das "K" wie Klaus.


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Das A bitte


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

Ein C bitte


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

...ohne "K" 


*Sc-ac-*


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

und noch das "H"


----------



## Marco2 (19 Sep. 2022)

*Schach*


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Dann weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Klar doch

_ e _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ e _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Logo

_ e c _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Logo

_ e c h _ e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Natürlich

_ e c h t e n


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Das "F" wie Freude.


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist "F e c h t e n" 👍


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Mit einem "E" bitte


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Ein N bitte


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

...und das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Das "E" und das "N" ja, kein"A"!

*_ n _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "R" vesuchen


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ n _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Super...

*S n _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Bekommst sogar zwei....

*S n o o _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

und noch das "K"


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Klaro...

*S n o o k e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

ich nehme ein E


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ _ e _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Ich nehme das "N" wie Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Keine Nacht


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lunte!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ _ e r e r _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Turm!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ i e r e r _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Das "O" wie Oldie!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Klar

_ i e r e r _ o _


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Zweimal das "B" wie Berti!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Aber sicher

_ i e r e r b o b


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Das "V" wie Vogel!


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Jo ist der "V i e r e r b o b" 👍


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

War klar...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Mal das S bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

*S _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Dann das H


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Hurra...

*S _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Noch ein T

Muss weg bis später


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

ich versuche mal ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Kein "T" , aber das "R"!

*S _ _ s _ r _ _ _ s _ h _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Nehme ein "C"


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

...und das "U" bitte


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## Gruga (23 Sep. 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

C,U,P und A sind alle dabei!


*S _ _ s p r u _ _ s c h a _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Nehme ein Z


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Das N auch das Z sind dabei.

*S _ _ s p r u n _ s c h a n z e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Ein G bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gerne..

*S _ _ s p r u n g s c h a n z e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Passt.

*S _ i s p r u n g s c h a n z e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

und noch das K


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Klaro...

*S k i s p r u n g s c h a n z e*


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Weiter 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kalt!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Nein ist nicht kalt


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Beide dabei  

E _ _ r e _ _ _ _ r _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hoch!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Kein H


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Vielleicht das "I" wie Insel!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Leider auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "U"???


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Ein M bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Aber sicher

E _ _ r e m _ _ _ r _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "T" wie Taube!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Klar doch

E _ t r e m _ _ _ r t _ e r


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

passt

E _ t r e m s _ _ r t _ e r


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pause.


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Ein X bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Beide dabei

E x t r e m s p _ r t _ e r


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Logo

E x t r e m s p _ r t l e r


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orden!


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist der "E x t r e m s p o r t l e r"


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Das nächste ist...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

ein E


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Kein E!


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Bitte mal das "S"


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Ein "I" wie Irre bidde


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Das A und das R sind dabei, das I und das S nicht!

_ _ a r _ _ r _ a _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Nehme mal das "B"


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Bingo...
*
_ _ a r _ _ r b a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Da könnte das "L" passen


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Könnte, passt aber nicht!


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "Q" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Spitzenmäßig... 

*Q u a r _ _ r b a _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

...dann das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Beide dabei! 

*Q u a r t _ r b a _ k*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Dann nochmals das E was im ersten Versuch abgelehnt wurde ☝️


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Asche über mein Haupt!! 


*Q u a r t e r b a _ k*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

und noch das "C"


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Perfekt!

*Q u a r t e r b a c k*


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Nehme das "R" wie Rund!


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

jo jo

_ r _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

...das "*A*" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

passt

_ r _ _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

...das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "U" versuchen


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

...dann mal das "E" bitte !


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

nochmals nein


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

...das "O" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Oha  

_ r o _ _ a _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

...mal das "N"


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Sehr gut 

_ r o n _ a n


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Das "M" wie Muster!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Logo

_ r o n m a n


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Klar ist der "I r o n m a n"


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Weiter..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Mit einem "E" bitte


----------



## Austin (1 Okt. 2022)

Ein nordiges "N" bidde


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

ein K bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Zweimal das E, kein N, kein K!

*_ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Nicht dabei...


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Auch kein F!


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Dann ein T bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

ich versuche ein H


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Passt..

*_ e _ _ h _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

...das "S" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Passt...

*_ e _ c h _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Nix Dose!


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Passt auch..jetzt aber...

*_ e a c h _ _ _ _ e _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Bingo...

*B e a c h _ _ _ _ e _ b a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Mal das "L"


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Gleich 4x 

*B e a c h _ _ l l e _ b a l l*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Ein Y


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Yes...

*B e a c h _ _ l l e y b a l l*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Okay..

*B e a c h _ o l l e y b a l l*


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

und noch das "V"

erstmal Mittag bis später Frank


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Sicher...


*B e a c h v o l l e y b a l l

Bis später Rolli! Guten Appetit! 🥦*🥬🥒


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Mal was nicht so Anstrengendes 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

...das "E" bitte ...*nabend Rolli *


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

n'Abend Marco und nein


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

...juti, dann mal das "A"


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

...dann das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Das S ja das N nein

S _ _ a _ _


----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2022)

...das "C" bitte


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut 

S c _ a c _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Das "H" wie Heimat!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Sagte ja nicht so Anstrengend  

S c h a c h


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Okay...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Ich nehme Mal ein K


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Leider nicht!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

ich versuche ein M bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Passt...

*M _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Kein A!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

ein S bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Auch kein S!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Perfekt...

*M _ _ _ p _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

ein E bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Nein kein E!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

ein U vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Gib mir ein G bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Geb ich Dir nicht!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Sack Zement
ein L bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Ein L kannste kriegen...

*M _ _ _ p _ l _*


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Jetzt Mal ein D bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Neeee!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

ein O bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Jetzt aber..

*M o _ o p o l _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Mal das "N"


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich...

*M o n o p o l _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Dann mal noch das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Yes...

*M o n o p o l y*


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Mal ein kurzes  

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Das "H"wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ _ h _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laut!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

passt auch

_ _ h l _


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Extra.


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Logo

_ _ h l e


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Das "M" wie Max!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Jo war wohl zu einfach

M _ h l e


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Noch das "Ü" wie Überraschung!


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Klar ist die "M ü h l e"


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Na dann...

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2022)

...das "M" bitte


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" ist dabei, das "M"nicht!

*_ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal das "A"


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Auch kein A!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Dann ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

...das "R" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

R wie Richtig...

*R _ _ e r _*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

...mal das "N" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich...

*R _ _ e r n*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

...und das "U"


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Na klar...

*R u _ e r n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Da bleibt ja nur noch das "D"


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Sicher...

*R u d e r n*


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

und weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Schon besser

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ h _


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Das wäre zu einfach


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ _ _ a _ _ a _ a h _


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Jooooooooooooo

R _ _ a _ _ a _ a h _


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das Ooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "N" wie Neeeeeee!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Doch  

R _ _ a _ _ a _ a h n


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "B" wie Beule!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Klar doch

R _ _ a _ _ a b a h n


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein ein weniger


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "T" wie Turnover!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut kombiniert 

R _ _ a t t a b a h n


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich

R e _ a t t a b a h n


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gold!


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Ah endlich ich kann Essen gehen  

R e g a t t a b a h n


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Ich hoffe das es geschmeckt hat! 🥦🥬🥑

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Hat es gleich wied*e*r


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Nee, das "E" ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Dann ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Was ist mit einem "R"


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Nein.................


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ein H vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Nein, nein....aber einen weiter..


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Läuft.....

*_ _ _ _ i _ _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut..

*_ _ _ _ i n _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Okay....

*_ o _ _ i n _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Nein, nein nein....


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Jetzt aber...

*B o _ _ i n _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

*G*laube ja


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Geht doch

*B o _ _ i n g*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Mal das "W"


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut...

*B o w _ i n g*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

und das "L" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Perfekt....

*B o w l i n g*


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

ich starte mit K


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Ich nehme das "E"!


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Beide nicht


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Gib mir ein A


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

ein P bitte


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

nix P


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

ein T vielleicht?


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Ein x?


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Kein C kein T kein X aber das N

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Vielleicht das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Schon besser

M _ n _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Jetzt läuft es

M _ n _ _ o _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Das "G" wie Golf!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Hat was  

M _ n _ g o _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frust!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

passt

M _ n _ g o _ f


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Klaro

M _ n _ g o l f


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Was lange wärt  klar ist das "M i n i g o l f"


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Was lange wärt  klar ist das "M i n i g o l f"


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Mal schauen...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Nee..


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

*_ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Nein....


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

*_ i _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Nein, nein..


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Noch das M wie Mittagessen  bis später


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Kein M! Guten Appetit! 🫒 🥑🥝


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Doppel L


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Wow...

*_ i l l a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Bingo

*B i l l a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

So soll es sein...

*B i l l a r _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

und noch das "D"


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Jawohl ja...

*B i l l a r d*


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Ich kaufe ein E wie Emil


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ _ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Ich nehme das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Lögo

_ _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut

S _ _ _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Passt auch

S n _ _ _ e r


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

2x das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Jo

S n o o _ e r


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Das "K" wie König!


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Schon fertig  

S n o o k e r


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Noch ein Neues, bin dann weg...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Klar...

*_ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Ein "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ r _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2022)

...dann das "A"


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Kein "N" und auch kein "A"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2022)

ein C wie Cäsar


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Beide dabei....

*C r i c _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Dann mal das K


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Klar.

*C r i c k e _*


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

und das "T"


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Aber ja...

*C r i c k e t*


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Ein neues und 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Kein S aber das A

_ a _ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Vielleicht das Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Schon besser

_ a r a _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "T" wie Traum!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Wieder ein nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "Z"!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

oh nee


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "L"?


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ a r a _ l _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

K wie


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

zwei früher


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Indianer.


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Logo

_ a r a _ l i _ i _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gold!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Klasse

_ a r a g l i _ i _ g


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Ja

_ a r a g l i _ i n g


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "D" wie Danke!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Jawohl

_ a r a g l i d i n g


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Das "P" wie Paul!


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Klar ist das "P a r a g l i d i n g"


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Nehme ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Schon besser.

*_ a _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Nein kein Hans!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Passt.

*_ a i _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Kein Karl!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Ja...

*_ a i _ t _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Leider kein S!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ a i n t _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Perfekt:

*P a i n t _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Na klar...

*P a i n t b a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

und noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Dürfen es auch zwei sein?

*P a i n t b a l l*


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erdbeere!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

so eben  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ralf!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

jo

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ n e


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Rollst du das Wort von hinten auf  

_ _ _ _ _ _ i n e


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Wer weis? Das "K" wie König!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Fast  

_ _ _ _ k _ i n e


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

leider nein


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lang!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ l _ _ k l i n e


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orden!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

nee leider nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Alkohol!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Passt

_ l a _ k l i n e


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "B"?


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "C"!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

jo 

_ l a c k l i n e


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Klar ist die "S l a c k l i n e"


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Einmal neu...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

und tschüss für heute. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Nehme dann noch ein "E"

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2022)

...und das "A"


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Kein E, aber das A!

*_ _ _ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Guter Versuch.

*_ _ r _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Zwei weiter.


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Das K bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Es läuft...

*K _ r _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Okay...

*K o r _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Das B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Bingo...

*K o r b b a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

2x L bitte


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Logo...

*K o r b b a l l*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

und weiter

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rumms!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "C"???


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kotze!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

ist keine Kotze


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das N?


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

och nee


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das ttttttttttttttttttt?


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Geht doch  

_ _ t _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orden!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

nee, nee


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "F" wie Futsal!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut aber bitte einzeln  

F _ t _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

jo

F _ t s _ _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

jo

F _ t s a _


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Like!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

passt

F _ t s a l


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unheil!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Klar ist "F u t s a l"


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Passt..

*_ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ein B wie Ball


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Kein B!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Passt auch...

*_ _ u a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Keine Dose.


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Ein S wie Sack


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Super, super....jetzt gehts los

*S _ u a s _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Aber hallo...

*S _ u a s h*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

und das "Q"


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Logo..

*S q u a s h*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ a _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

auch dabei

_ a _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Ludwig!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

sogar doppelt  

_ a l l _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rost!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Logo

R a l l _ e


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Das "Y" noch!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Klar ist die "R a l l y e"  

Bin erstmal weg cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ 

Bis dann Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Aber immer doch...

*_ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Versuche ein "R"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

... das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*S _ r _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Klar...

*S u r _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich....

*S u r _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Noch ein "F" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Passt...

*S u r f e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

und ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Das E bitte!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

...mal das "R"


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lustig!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

nix lustig


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Spaß!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Das "H" wie Husten!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Husten nicht


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tornado!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Jo

_ _ _ _ _ s t _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

...mal das "A" versuchen


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Bitte mal das K!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Beide dabei 

_ _ _ _ a s t _ k


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

...mal das nette "G"


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Aber sicher

G _ _ _ a s t _ k


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

... und das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Logo

G _ _ n a s t _ k


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

...und das "Y" bitte


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

OhO 

G y _ n a s t _ k


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mathe!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Passt

G y m n a s t _ k


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Jo ist die "G y m n a s t i k"


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal ein"R"


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Richtig..

*_ _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2022)

...mal das "N" bitte


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das nette N ja, das I leider nicht!

*_ n _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Nein kein A!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Super, läuft...

*S n _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Sogar 2x

*S n o o _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

und noch das "K"


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Klar...

*S n o o k e r*


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Jo

_ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hunger!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ _ s e _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

auch dabei

_ _ s e _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Logo

_ a s e _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kirsche!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

kein K


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "B" wie Butter!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Schon besser

B a s e _ _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "F" wie Faul!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Nix faul


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!"


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

jo

B a s e _ _ _ _ i n _


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "G" wie Grütze!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Aber sicher

B a s e _ _ _ _ i n g


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pause!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Klar

B a s e _ _ _ p i n g


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

genau

B a s e _ _ m p i n g


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Logo

B a s e _ u m p i n g


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Das "J" wie Jumping!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Klar ist das "B a s e j u m p i n g"


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Sicher...

*_ _ e _ s _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Kein H!


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "T"


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Juhu....

*_ _ e _ s _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Kein Anton!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut!

*_ r e _ s _ r _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Läuft...

*_ r e i s _ r _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ein P wie Paula


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Passt....

*_ r e i s p r _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Logo.

*_ r e i s p r u n _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ein G wie Gerda


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Gerda sei Dank!

*_ r e i s p r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

und noch das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

So soll es sein...

*D** r e i s p r u n g*


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erde!


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ganz viele  

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hunger.


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Ein N bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Vielleicht das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Das N ja das I nein

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ e n n e n


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rache!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Logo

_ _ _ _ _ e _ r e n n e n


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Das "B" wie Beule!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Ein davor


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abenteuer!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Jo

_ _ a _ _ e _ r e n n e n


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Das "U" wie Ute.


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

ein und zwei davor


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Das "T" wie Teuer!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Geht doch  

_ t a _ _ e _ r e n n e n


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sommer!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich

S t a _ _ e _ r e n n e n


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Jo jetzt aber

S t a _ _ e l r e n n e n


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Mit dem doppelten "F" ist es gelöst!

Bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Jawohl ist das "S t a f f e l r e n n e n"  

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Extra ohne E!


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Nehme dann mal ein "S"


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Kein S, aber das A!

*_ a _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Auch kein R!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Einen weiter...


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Dann mal die *I*da


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut..

*_ a _ _ i _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Läuft...

*_ a _ _ i n _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Klasse..

*_ a _ _ i n _ o n*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Sicher...

*B a _ _ i n t o n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Mal ein "M" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Top...

*B a _ m i n t o n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

und noch das "D" bitte


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Sollst Du bekommen!

*B a d m i n t o n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

nee im Moment nicht so


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Hier schon! Das "F" wie Freude!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Kein F hast den Tipp nicht verstanden


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Nee nicht wirklich.. Das "R" vielleicht!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Auch kein R wenig Sonne dann ist es ......


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

*S*chneit es bei euch?


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Dann nicht auch kein S


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Echt schade! Das "T" wie Trüb!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wolkig!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Bist ganz nah dran


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

hääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää ??? Keine Ahnung! Das "N" wie Norden!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

auch kein N


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Das "B" wie Busen!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ja das B wie bewölkt

B _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Das "H" wie Hagel!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ein vor dem B ein nach dem B


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Armut!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Passt

B _ _ _ _ a


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!

und tschüss!


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich

B _ c c _ a

cu Frank


----------



## buck danny (26 Okt. 2022)

das o wie Onkel-----


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Passt

B o c c _ a


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Inge


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ja ist das "B o c c i a"


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Weiter..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Jaa..

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein!


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Versuche mal das "R"


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2022)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Das R und das S sind dabei!

*S _ _ _ e _ s r _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Auch dabei...

*S _ h _ e _ s r _ _ h _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

dann mal das "C"


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Klaro..

*S c h _ e _ s r _ c h _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Das i wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Sicher...

*S _ h i e _ s r i _ h _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Wo ist das "C" geblieben  jetzt das "T"


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Sorry...

*S c h i e _ s r i c h t e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

und noch das "D" und jetzt sage ich cu in Ruhe noch ein 🍺 geniessen


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Okay...

*S c h i e d s r i c h t e r*


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2022)

...das nette "E" bitte


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Aber sicher

_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das C wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich

_ c _ _ e _ _ _ _ c _ _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Logo

_ c h _ e _ _ _ _ c h _ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

passt

_ c h _ e _ _ r _ c h _ e r _ _


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie In!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ c h i e _ _ r i c h _ e r i _


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das"N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

jo

_ c h i e _ _ r i c h _ e r i n


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das "T" wie Träumer!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich

_ c h i e _ _ r i c h t e r i n


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Logo

_ c h i e d _ r i c h t e r i n


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Jo Gleichberechtigung ist alles  

S c h i e d s r i c h t e r i n


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Weiter...

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Nein kein "O"!


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Ein D wie Dorf


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2022)

...mal das A"


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Kein D und kein A!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Versuche ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Dann mal mein "E"


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

*B*lödes Wort


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Stimmt, kein B. Tipp - Spielgerät bei einer Eissportart! Jetzt vier Versuche - vier Treffer!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Ich spiele lieber mit einen Ball als mit einen *P*uck


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Super....Warst Du schon mal beim Eishockey??

*P _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Nein ist nicht so mein Ding

Ein "U"


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Treffer, versenkt!

*P u _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Dann ein "C"


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Läuft....

*P u c _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

.. und noch das "K"

Bin erstmal weg bis später cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Bis später Rolli!

*P u c k*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "E" wie Erbse!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "B" wie Ball!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Aha

B _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

passt

B _ _ _ i _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "L" wie Like!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

sehr gut

B _ _ l i _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orange!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Natürlich

B o _ l i _ _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Jo 

B o _ l i n _


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "G" wie Geld!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

passt auch

B o _ l i n g


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wunder!


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Jo ist das "B o w l i n g"


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

ein R bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Ist dabei...

*_ _ r _ _ _ _*


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

jetzt ein E


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Nein kein E!


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

ein A bitte


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

dann sicher ein N


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Nehme ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Ein N ja, das S nicht!

*_ _ r _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Ein "I" wie Irre bidde


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2022)

...und das "U"


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Das I und das U sind dabei, das A leidre nicht!

*_ u r _ i n _*


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Ein L wie Laus


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Logo...

*_ u r l i n _*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2022)

...und das "C" bitte


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Klaro...

*C u r l i n _*


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2022)

... und das "G"


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Sicher...

*C u r l i n g*


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Logo

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _


----------



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "R" wie Risiko!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Beide dabei

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _ _ n _


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

passt

_ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ r _ i n _


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das Tor wie "T"!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

leider nein


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das Ohr wie "O"?


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Jo

_ _ _ _ _ e _ o _ r _ i n _


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kult.


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

nee, nee


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "A" wie Apfel!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ a _ _ _ e _ o a r _ i n _


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "D" wie Doris!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Auch gut  

_ a d d _ e _ o a r d i n _


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gans!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich

_ a d d _ e _ o a r d i n g


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "B" wie Banane!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

sicher doch

_ a d d _ e b o a r d i n g


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das "L" wie Luxus!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

jo

_ a d d l e b o a r d i n g


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Das"P" wie Penlich!


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Klar ist das "P a d d l e b o a r d i n g"


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2022)

...das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Das E nicht, aber das A!

*_ _ _ a _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Sicher, sogar 2x

*S _ _ a s _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Klar das H!

*S _ _ a s h*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute bitte


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Sollst Du bekommen.

*S _ u a s h*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

...und noch das "Q"


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Sicher...

*S q u a s h*


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Gibt es ein "E"?


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Ja

_ _ _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Vielleicht auch das "R"?


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2022)

...mal das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Bitte das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Beide nicht dabei


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Das "S" wie Süper!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

nee, nee


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kotze!


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich

_ _ _ _ e l


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Passt

_ o _ _ e l


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Vielleicht das "B"?


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Fast zwei weiter


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dame!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Jo

D o _ _ e l


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

...das T?


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

mach mal beim O weiter


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Das "P" wie Peinlich!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Jo ist das Tennis "D o p p e l"


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Weiter gehts...

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Nehme ein "A"


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Falsche Wahl, kein A!


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Schon besser...

*_ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Ein S wie Sachse


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Kein Sachse!

bin dann zur weg!


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Nehme ein "N"

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Na sicher...

*_ _ _ e _ n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Leider nein.


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Richtig....läuft...

*R _ _ e r n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Juhu...

*R u _ e r n*


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

... und noch das "D"


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Na logo...

*R u d e r n*


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Guten Morgen Rolli, hoffe das Dich das schlechte Bier hat schlafen lassen!?!

Nehme mal das "N"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Guten Morgen Frank und geschlafen wie ein Baby  🍺


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ach ja das N ist dabei

_ _ _ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das ist gut! Nehme das "R"!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

passt

_ _ r _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Jo

_ _ r a n _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ _ r a n _ _ e _ e _ n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das "L" wie Leine!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich

_ _ r a n _ _ e _ e l n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Aber sicher

S _ r a n _ s e _ e l n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gustav.


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Klar

S _ r a n _ s e g e l n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich

S _ r a n d s e g e l n


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Das "T" wie Toast!

Bin erstmal einkaufen. Bis später!


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Jo ist das "S t r a n d s e g e l n"  

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Bette ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Die Bitte wird abgelehnt!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Mach ein "A" rein


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Das passt...

*_ a _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Ein S wie Sachse


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Kein Sachse!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"

Bis später Frank erstmal Mittag


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Passt...

*R a _ _ _ _ _*

bis später Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Nein keine Dose!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Jawohl....

*R a _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Klar...

*R a _ _ _ n g*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Ein F wie Frank


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Passt...

*R a f _ _ n g*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Nehme mal die *I*da


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Richtig....

*R a f _ i n g*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

.. und dann mal noch das "T"


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Toll,toll...

*R a f t i n g*


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

und weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Das "N" wie Normal!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eins!


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Aber sicher

_ _ n _ e _ _ _ _ _ e n


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Ein zurück


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chaos!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

passt

_ _ n _ e _ _ _ c _ e n


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Logo

_ _ n _ e _ _ _ c h e n


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kuchen!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

nee, nee


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "B" wie Butter!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

und ein davor


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anton!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Mit Hilfe läuft es 

A b n _ e _ a _ c h e n


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "O" wie Ordnung!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Jo 

A b n o e _ a _ c h e n


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tauchen!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Aber sicher

A b n o e t a _ c h e n


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unter! Danke für die Hilfestellung!


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Jo ist das "A b n o e t a u c h e n"  und immer wieder Frank


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Weiter geht es..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Mit einem "E"


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Klar...

*_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Jawohl ja...

*_ a e _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein M wie Maus


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein weiter!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Das N


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Sehr gut...

*_ a e _ _ _ n _ _*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Nein, mach mal nach dem "N" weiter!


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

*O*hhoooooooooo


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Läuft...

*_ a e _ _ o n _ o*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein T


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Passt...

*T a e _ _ o n _ o*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Klaro...

*T a e k _ o n _ o*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein D wie Dose


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Passt auch....

*T a e k _ o n d o*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

... und noch das "W"


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Richtig....

*T a e k w o n d o*


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Nehme das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Beide dabei

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ n _ _


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2022)

...mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Ich nehme das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Auch beide dabei

_ i _ _ _ _ s s e _ _ _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kalt!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Ja ist kalt

_ i _ _ _ _ s s e _ k _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chemie!


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Dachte schon wird Fehlerfrei  aber kein C


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Jo

_ i _ _ _ _ s s e r k _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Das "W" wie Wiese!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Moin Frank sehr gut  

W i _ _ w _ s s e r k _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Moin Rolli, nehme mal das "A"!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Volltreffer  

W i _ _ w a s s e r k a n a _


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Noch 2x das "L" wie Lunte!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Aber sicher

W i l _ w a s s e r k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dose!


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Klar ist der "W i l d w a s s e r k a n a l"


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Weiter im Text.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Texte mal ein "E" rein  moin


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Klar, morgen Rolli! 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Passt auch...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Falsche *S*telle


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Nein richtige Stelle! Läuft doch!

*_ _ _ _ s _ _ i n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Jaaaa....

*_ _ r _ s _ r i n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Ein G vielleicht


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Na logo..

*_ _ r _ s _ r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Ein T wie Turm


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Passt auch...

*T _ r _ s _ r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Logo...

*T u r _ s _ r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Ja.

*T u r _ s p r i n g e n*


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

... und noch das "M"

Bin jetzt erstmal weg bis später Frank


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Klasse...

*T u r m s p r i n g e n*

bis später Rolli! 🥦🥑🥬 Guten Appetit


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Das "B" wie Bier!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Nix Bier erstmal Kaffee


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Das "K" wie Kakao!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Logo

_ _ _ k _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil?


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Klasse

E _ _ k _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss?


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Jo 

E _ _ k _ n _ _


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Vielleicht noch das "A" wie Aber?


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

aber ja  

E _ _ k a n a _


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Das "L" wie Lahm!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

passt

E _ _ k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Logo

E _ s k a n a l


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel.


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Klar ist der "E i s k a n a l"


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Weiter immer weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Mal ein "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Was sonst!

*_ _ _ _ _ e e _ _ _ e _ _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Bitte mal ein "S"


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2022)

...das "N" bitte


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Beide dabei...

*_ _ _ _ s e e _ n _ e _ n*


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Das "I" ist leider nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Sicher...

*_ _ _ _ s e e a n _ e _ n*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Das G wie Gerd


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Genau...

*_ _ _ _ s e e a n g e _ n*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Ein L wie lange gedauert


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut 

*_ _ _ _ s e e a n g e l n*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Bitte mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Hurra...

*H _ _ h s e e a n g e l n*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Hau mal ein "C" rein


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Mach ich..

*H _ c h s e e a n g e l n*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

... und noch das "O"


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Logo...

*H o c h s e e a n g e l n*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Mal was leichtes  

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Das "A" wie Arbeit...

Ich verschwinde dann zur Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Passt

_ a _ a _

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Vielleicht das "R" wie Rose?


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Jo

_ a _ a r


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Ein K bitte


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Klar

K a _ a r


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Das "T" wie Theo!


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Ja ist "K a t a r" 👍


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Weiter geht es...Keine Sportart!!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Ein "A" wie Anton bidde


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Kein A, aber das B...

*_ _ _ _ _ b _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Kein S!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Mal das "H"


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Einen zurück!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Ein "G"


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

G wie Genau!

*_ _ g _ _ b _ g _ _*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

No...


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Yes...

*_ _ g _ n b _ g _ n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Supi..

*_ e g e n b _ g e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

*O*hhhooo


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Jo...

*_ e g e n b o g e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Dann mal noch das "R"


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

R wie Richtig

*R** e g e n b o g e n*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

und weiter

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Das "E" wie Ende!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

passt

_ _ _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Jo 

_ _ n _ e


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Das "D" wie Deutsch.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Aber sicher

_ _ n d e


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Jo

_ i n d e


----------



## pold1 (26 Nov. 2022)

Wen "I" gesagt wurde, kann man auch mal nach *"A" *anfragen


dann bleibt ja nur noch das *R* übrig


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Nix A


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Das "B" wie Balu!


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Jo jetzt ist komplett 

B i n d e 👍


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Weiter!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Dann mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Logo...

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Ein "S" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Leider nein.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Leider nicht-


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Einen weiter....


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

*J*o jo


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Ja ja.... 

*J _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Nee, nee...


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Nein auch nicht....nach dem "J" kommt das...

bin dann weg!


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Dann ein "K"  

cu Frank


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Klaro...

*J _ k e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Sehr gut..

*J o k e _ _ o _*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Vermute mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Richtig...

*J o k e r _ o r*


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Passt...

*J o k e r t o r*


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

und weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Starte mal mit dem "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Guter Start  

_ _ r r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Das "E" wie Ernst!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Jo

_ _ r r _ _ _ e _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nass!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Passt

_ _ r r _ n _ e n _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Süss?


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

So eben  

_ _ r r _ n _ e n _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Soviel Glück hatte die Mannschaft nicht... Nehme das "D" wie Dummheit!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Genau  

_ _ r r _ n d e n _ _ s


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unrecht!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Jo

_ _ r r _ n d e n _ u s


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Fehlt da nicht noch eins?? Nehme schon mal das "A" wie Aus!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Stimmt ein U sorry

_ _ r r u n d e n a u s


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Das "O" wie Optimal!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich

_ o r r u n d e n a u s


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Das "V" wie Victory!


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Klar das gute "V o r r u n d e n a u s" 👍


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Mal was kurzes...

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Passt...

*_ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Ein i wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Wird schnell gehen...

*_ i e _*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Nehme mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Nee, nee...


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Dann ein "B"


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Leiderschaft und.... hat gefehlt. Das Bier vielleicht auch!


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ i e r *


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

und ein "G"


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Die hat "Der Mannschaft" gefehlt....

*G i e r*


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Ich nehme das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Passt

_ _ _ _ _ _ r _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Das "O" wie Otto!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ _ _ _ _ o r _ _


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Was machst du den schon hier  

Kein N


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Darf meinen Resturlaub nehmen...damit vor, zwischen, nach den Feiertagen alle da sind...

Nehme das "E" wie Ente!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Dann haste ja tolle Weihnachtstage  

_ _ _ e _ o r _ e


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Ja die Chefs verhängen Urlaubssperre in diesem Zeitraum bleiben aber selbst schön zu Hause.. Nehme das "I" wie Indeed!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Immer dasselbe

_ _ i e _ o r _ e


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal das "T" wie Torte!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Ja eine orte  

_ _ i e _ o r t e


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Das "L" wie Last!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Passt

_ _ i e l o r t e


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Aber sicher

S _ i e l o r t e


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Das "P" wie Pech!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Klar sind die "S p i e l o r t e" 👍 

Bis später mal noch was anderes machen


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

So weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Logo...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Mal das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Klaro..

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Sicher...

*S _ _ _ t _ _ _ e _ t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Auch das "I" ist dabei..

*S _ _ _ t _ i _ e _ t _ _*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Guter Versuch..

*S _ _ r t _ i r e _ t _ r*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Das "D" wie Dusel Bierhoff


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Richtig...

*S _ _ r t d i r e _ t _ r*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Okay...

*S _ o r t d i r e _ t o r*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Das K wie Karl


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Aber hallo.

*S _ o r t d i r e k t o r*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

und noch das "P"


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Passt...  

*S p o r t d i r e k t o r*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Jo

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ n _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "E" wie Emirat!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich

_ _ e _ _ e _ _ _ n _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Sehr gut

_ i e _ _ e _ _ i n _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Ja

_ i e r _ e _ _ i n _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "B" wie Butter!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

nee nee nee


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Ein weiter


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Jo

_ i e r t e _ _ i n _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "L" wie Looser!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Passt

_ i e r t e l _ i n _ l e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "F" wie Faust!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

genau

_ i e r t e l f i n _ l e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "A" wie Alkohol!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

_ i e r t e l f i n a l e


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Das "V" wie Verlierer!


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Klar ist das "V i e r t e l f i n a l e" 👍


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Na dann weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Sicher...

*_ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Auch dabei....

*_ _ n _ e _ _ _ _ _ n e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Jawoll..

*_ _ n _ e _ _ _ _ i n e _*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Ist wohl zu einfach...

*_ _ n _ e _ _ r _ i n e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Kann man *s*o sagen


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Aber klar doch..

*_ _ n _ e s _ r _ i n e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Passt auch....

*_ _ n _ e s t r _ i n e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Bingo....

*B _ n _ e s t r _ i n e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Passt....

*B u n _ e s t r _ i n e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Nehme mal das "D"


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Aber klar doch...

*B u n d e s t r _ i n e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

und noch en "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Aber, aber...

*B u n d e s t r a i n e r*


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

und weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "A" wie Abend!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Bist gut wieder nichts


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Dann nehme ich doch das "Z" wie Zufall!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Nix Z


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "Y"!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

nee nee nee


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "T" wie toll!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Toll  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ t _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "O" wie Orden!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Das war wieder nichts


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "K" wie Knall!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Nix Super


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Na dann eben nicht! Das "F" wie Froschfresser!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Kein F mach doch mal Super


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sahnehäubchen!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Passt

S _ _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ t _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "H" wie Horror!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Es läuft  

S _ h _ _ _ s _ _ _ h t _ _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "E" wie Essig!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich

S _ h _ e _ s _ _ _ h t e _


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Jo

S _ h _ e _ s r _ _ h t e r


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "C" wie Charakter!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Wirst ja pünktlich zum Spiel fertig  

S c h _ e _ s r _ c h t e r


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Nee nee...hab noch nicht ein Spiel geschaut...Nehme das "D" wie


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Ich aber  

S c h _ e d s r _ c h t e r


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Inga!

Viel Spaß beim Fussball!


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Danke 

Klar ist der "S c h i e d s r i c h t e r" 👍


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Rolli, die Spiele zu deiner Zufriedenheit ausgegangen?

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Jo, Hauptsache die Käsköpfe sind rau*s 👍 *und Moin Frank


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Das 11meterschiessen des 2 Spiels waren die ersten Min.die ich von der WM gesehen habe..

*_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Gestern waren auch die besten Spiel*e*


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Kann ich nicht mitreden...

*_ _ _ s _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

...mal das "T" bitte


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Nehme ein "H"


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Beide dabei....

*T _ _ s _ h _ t _ e*


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Ich nehme ein O bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Dabei...

*T o _ s _ h _ t _ e*


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Jetzt ein C bitte


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Klaro...

*T o _ s c h _ t _ e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Fast am *Z*iel


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Zuper...

*T o _ s c h _ t z e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

mal das U mit Punkte


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Jaaa...

*T o _ s c h ü t z e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

und noch ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Richtig...

*T o r s c h ü t z e*


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Auf und weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eis!


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Sehr gut 

E _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ _ _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

passt

E _ _ _ e _ e _ _ _ h _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "C" wie Chance!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Jo 

E _ _ _ e _ e _ _ c h _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich

E _ _ m e _ e _ _ c h _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Ruhe!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Logo

E _ _ m e _ e r _ c h _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

ja

E _ _ m e _ e r s c h _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

War zu leicht

E _ _ m e _ e r s c h _ e _ e n


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Hab mit dem richtigen Buchstaben angefangen! Nehme das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ja das war ein Volltreffer

E _ _ m e t e r s c h _ e _ e n


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ida!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Auch dabei

E _ _ m e t e r s c h i e _ e n


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "L" wie Laune!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Sicher

E l _ m e t e r s c h i e _ e n


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "F" wie Faul!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

passt

E l f m e t e r s c h i e _ e n


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "ß" zum Schluß!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Klar ist das "E l f m e t e r s c h i e ß e n" 👍

Kann ich ja jetzt einkaufen bis später Frank


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Na weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Klar doch....

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _e _ e*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Auch das ist dabei..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _e n e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...mal das "M" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Joo...

*_ _ _ _ _ _ m _ _e n e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...das "S" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...das nette "R" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Richtig....

*_ _ r r _ _ m _ _e n e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...Ahaaa!!! das "T" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Total gut...

*T _ r r _ _ m _ _e n e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...*O*ha


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Oho...

*T o r r _ _ m _ _e n e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...und das "A" bitte


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Aber klar...

*T o r r a _ m _ _e n e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...und das "U"


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Uiiiii...

*T o r r a u m _ _e n e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...und das "S"


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Neee,neee


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...das "Z"


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Wie jetzt.....kein "Z"! Was hat der der Torraum???


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...vielleicht ein "L"


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Logo...

*T o r r a u m l _ n_ e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...werde mal *I*da fragen


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Passt auch..Der Schreibteufel hat sich eingeschlichen...Sorry dafür!

*T o r r a u m l i n i e*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Passt auch..Der Schreibteufel hat sich eingeschlichen...Sorry dafür!
> 
> *T o r r a u m l i n i e*


...kann passieren !!!


...mal was einfaches:


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...zwar mit Sonne, aber einen DAVOR !!!


*-------*


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Regen.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

*R------*


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Nehme mal ein "A"


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...leider ohne "I" ---kannste seine Schwester fragen !!!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nehme mal ein "A"


..jupp !!! nabend Rolli


*R--a---*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

n'Abend Marc*o  *


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

*Ro-a--o*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

..jup   


*Rona--o*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ein L bitte mal


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

*Ronal-o*


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

und noch das "D"


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Jep !!!    

Der Christano Ronaldo


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Nehme das "E" wie Eisen!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Passt

_ e _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Indianer!


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

ein F bitte


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Das I ja kein F 

_ e _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Hallo Frank und ja

M e _ _ i


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Hallo Rolli, nehme 2x S wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Jo ist der "M e s s i" 👍


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Weiter gehts.

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Wieder mal ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Nein diesmal nicht.


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Wie kein *N*eymar


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Mag ihn nicht. Kein N!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal das *S*


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Auch nicht. Der Spieler war gestern im Einsatz!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Dann mal ein "M"


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Sicher....

*M _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Ein O wie Otto


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Nur noch vier...

*M o _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Noch *d*rei


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Klar..

*M o d _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Super.....

*M o d r _ _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Passt auch.

*M o d r i _*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

und noch das *C*


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Na klar...

*M o d r i c*


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

und weiter ....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Sieg!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

passt

_ _ _ s _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tomate!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "E" wie Emil!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Sehr gut

E _ _ s _ _ e _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich nicht


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Ingrid!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Schon besser

E _ _ s _ i e _


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "L" wie Leid!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Jo

E _ _ s _ i e l


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "D" wie Droge!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich

E _ d s _ i e l


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Aber sicher

E n d s _ i e l


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Das "P" wie Panik!


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Klar ist das "E n d s p i e l" 👍


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Weiter geht es...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Logo...

*_ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein "S" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Leider nein.


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Dann mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Juchhuuuuuuuuuu

*R _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Nööööö


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Einen weiter....


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Die *I*da wäre jetzt eh gekommen


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Entschuldigung...

*R _ _ e _ _ i _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Auch dabei..

*R _ _ e _ _ i _ _ _ n _*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein U wie Ute


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Logo...

*R u _ e _ _ i _ _ u n _


bin dann weg! *


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein G wie Gerd

cu Frank Urlaub um


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Klaro,

*R u _ e _ _ i _ _ u n g*

Morgen hab ich noch, hatte einen anderen Termin!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal das "T"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Niemals...bin verwirrt...


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Schon besser...

*R u _ e _ b i _ _ u n g*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein "D" bitte mal


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Ja...


*R u d e _ b i _ d u n g*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

... und noch das "L"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Logo..

*R u d e l b i l d u n g*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Mal was leichtes  

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "L" wie Leicht!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

so leicht auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "G" wie Gans!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Rosa!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie Suppe!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

nein nein wer ist den Veranstalter


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Sind jedenfalls alle bestechlich....
Nehme das "I" wie Italien!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Aha

_ i _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "A" wie Alpha!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

passt

_ i _ a


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "F" wie Frosch!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Klar ist die "F I F A" 👍


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

...weiter...

_ _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein T wie Tor


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Nee...


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Wie *n*ee


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Nee eben...


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Gut dann ein "D"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Daumen hoch...

D _ _


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ein B wie Bär


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Bravo...

*D _ B*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Gut dann noch ein "F"


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Stimmt..

*D F B*


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Mal weiter 

_ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "U" wie Unten!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Sehr gut

U _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "E" wie Eimer!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Jo

U E _ _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "F" wie Faul!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich

U E F _


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Das "A" wie Anders!


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Klar ist die "U E F A" 👍 

Bin weg für heute noch was streamen Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Nacht Rolli!


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Weiter..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## donpicha (18 Dez. 2022)

*A*


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Ist dabei...

*A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Richtig....

*A r _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich...

*A r _ _ n _ _ n _ _ n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Mal das "E"


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Sicher..

*A r _ e n _ _ n _ e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Das I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Passt...

*A r _ e n _ i n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Dann mal das "G"


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Passt auch..

*A r g e n _ i n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Dann mal auf den Weltmeis*t*er


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Sicher...

*A r g e n t i n i e n*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Schon mal ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2022)

...das "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Nehme das "S" wie Sonne!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Beide dabei 🤗 

_ e _ s _ e _ _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Das "T" wie Theo!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Passt

_ e _ s t e _ _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Das "M" wie Mango!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Logo

M e _ s t e _ _ e _ e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Schon besser

M e i s t e _ _ e i e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Das "F" wie Feier!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Logo

M e i s t e _ f e i e _


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Richtig!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Jo ist die "M e i s t e r f e i e r" 👍


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

...weiter...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "S"


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Was ist mit einem "A"


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

ein O bitte


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Das "A"ja, das "O" leider nicht.

*_ a _ _ _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Versuche ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Richtig...

*_ a _ r _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Einen weiter...


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Läuft....

*_ a i r _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Ein F bitte


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Sag ich doch...läuft...

*F a i r _ _ a _*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

mal das "Y"


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Yes..  

*F a i r _ _ a y*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Nehme mal das "P"


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Perfekt...

*F a i r p _ a y*


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Dann noch das "L"  

Bin jetzt erstmal raus wünsche dir eine schöne Bescherung


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Logo....Dir auch eine schöne Bescherung! Bis denne!

*F a i r p l a y*


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Dann mal weiter  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Bestimmt ein "E" dabei!


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Sogar einige 

_ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ _ _ e e


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Das "R" wie Reis.


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Klar 

_ _ e r _ _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ r _ e e


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Das "S" wie See.


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Jo

_ _ e r s _ _ _ _ _ e _ _ _ _ r _ e e


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Das "T" wie Tor!


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Auch dabei

_ _ e r s _ _ _ _ _ e _ t _ _ r _ e e


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Das "O" wie Ohr!


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Auch dabei

_ _ e r s _ _ _ _ _ e _ t o _ r _ e e


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Das "N" wie Normal!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich

_ _ e r s _ _ _ n _ e n t o _ r n e e


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2022)

...mal das "V" bitte


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Nehme das "U" wie Uwe!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Beide dabei 🙂 

V _ e r s _ _ _ n _ e n t o u r n e e


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Das "Z" wie Zuper!


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Aber sicher

V _ e r s _ _ _ n z e n t o u r n e e


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Das "A" wie Amen!


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Sicher

V _ e r s _ _ a n z e n t o u r n e e


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Das "H" wie Humor!


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

ein c bitte


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Beide dabei 🙂 

V _ e r s c h a n z e n t o u r n e e


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Das "I" wie Igel!


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Klar ist die "V i e r s c h a n z e n t o u r n e e"


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Weiter geht es.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein S wie Sieg


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Super...

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein E wie Emil bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Auch dabei...

*S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e _*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Versuche mal ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Sehr gut...


*S _ r _ _ _ r _ _ _ _ e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein T wie Tomate


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Passt...

*S _ r _ _ _ r _ _ _ t e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein P wie Paul


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Jaaa..

*S p r _ _ _ r _ _ _ t e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein H wie Hans


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Na sicher...

*S p r _ _ _ r _ _ h t e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Auch dabei..

*S p r _ _ _ r i _ h t e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

und das "C" bitte


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Sicher...

*S p r _ _ _ r i c h t e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Das N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Na klar.

*S p r _ n _ r i c h t e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein G wie Gans


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Genau...

*S p r _ n g r i c h t e r*


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Frank wünsche dir einen G*u*ten Rutsch 🍻


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Dir auch Rolli! 

*S p r u n g r i c h t e r*


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:06)

...einen Leichten für zwischendurch

*----- *


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 22:43)

Das "A"wie Amerika!


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 07:45)

*A----*


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 09:55)

Das "N" wie Nuss!


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 16:54)

ein L bitte


----------



## Rolli (Dienstag um 18:37)

Ein E wie Emil


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:20)

*A--el

...ohne "N"*


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:22)

Das "M" wie Muckis!


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:24)

...leider auch ohne "M"


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:44)

Das "P" wie Pflaume!


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:56)

*Ap-el*


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 00:04)

Das "F" wie Frikadelle!


----------



## Marco2 (Mittwoch um 00:05)

...jep !!!     


*Apfel*


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:28)

Na dann...

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 10:39)

Bitte ein "E"


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:40)

Sollst Du haben...

*_ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 10:43)

Mal das "S"


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:58)

Nein kein "S"!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 10:58)

Ein A wie Anton


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 11:00)

Nein auch nicht!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 11:02)

Dann ein "R"


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 11:09)

Jawohl ja...

*_ _ r _ e*


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 11:15)

Ein i wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 11:16)

Passt auch...

*_ i r _ e*


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 11:17)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 11:18)

Natürlich..

*_ i r n e*


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 11:23)

Dann noch das "B"


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 11:27)

Na klar doch...

*B i r n e*


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 15:04)

Auf ein neues 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 16:58)

ein O bitte


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 17:51)

Leider nein


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 21:56)

dann versuche ich mag ein E


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 22:55)

Das "S" wie Sauer!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:10)

Beide dabei

_ _ _ s _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:14)

Das "R" wie Rosine!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:15)

Logo 

_ _ r s _ _ e


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:21)

Das "C" wie Chemie.


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:23)

Aber sicher

_ _ r s c _ e


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:31)

Das "H" wie Heidelbeere!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:33)

Natürlich

_ _ r s c h e


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:33)

Das "K" wie Kirsche!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:35)

Sehr gut

K _ r s c h e


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:38)

Das "I" wie Ingwer!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:40)

Klar ist die "K i r s c h e"


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:41)

Ein kurzes auf die Schnelle?

_ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:44)

Das sind die *s*chlimmsten


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:44)

Stimmt, das "S" ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:46)

Dann mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:47)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 23:49)

Nehme noch ein "E" und sage Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:52)

Nein leider auch nicht, Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 09:45)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 10:49)

Rolli...der Tag fängt gut an...

*_ i _ i*


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 11:04)

Guten Morgen Fran*K*


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 11:05)

Klar...

*K i _ i*


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 11:07)

Dann noch das W


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 11:10)

Sehr gut.

*K i w i*


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 11:12)

Auf ein neues  

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 11:14)

Nehme mal das "E" wie Eisberg.


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 11:17)

Leider nein


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 11:39)

Das "S" wie Sahne!


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 11:42)

Auch nicht


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 11:44)

Vielleicht das A?


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 11:45)

Sehr gut

_ a _ a _ a


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 11:46)

Das "P" wie Papaya!


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 11:47)

Jo

P a p a _ a


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 12:00)

Das "Y" wie Ypsilon!


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:02)

Fertig  

P a p a y a


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 12:10)

So, so...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:26)

Das übliche "E" bitte


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 12:31)

Sicher..

*_ _ _ _ _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:32)

Mal das "R"


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 12:33)

Richtig...

*_ _ _ r _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:35)

Ein I wie Ida


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 12:38)

Auch dabei...

*_ i _ r _ _ e*


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:41)

F*a*lsche Stelle


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 13:36)

Falscher Buchstabe!


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:38)

Ein N wie Nordpol


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 13:40)

Geht doch..

*_ i _ r _ n e*

Bin dann schuften!


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:44)

Jo viel Spass  und ein "Z"


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 22:41)

Zuper....

*Z i _ r _ n e*


----------



## Rolli (Heute um 01:19)

Ein O wie Otto


----------

